# Anyone who is ttc having trouble with their cycles due to previous bc use?



## ImSoTired

I was on yaz for 2 years and then beyaz for 3 months when I decided in may that I wanted a baby and I should let the bc get out of my system before we began trying. My first cycle off of bc in june was normal. 29 days. Then I completely skipped july and started in august on cd63! Sept and oct where both on day 33 and I thought my cycle had finally evened out so we began trying. Now it is nov and i was supposed to start on sat. Im now 5 days late and got a bfn on sat and mon haven't tested since...now thurs. I have no sign of af but some come and go back pain. I also had a sort of hormonal imbalance coming off of the pill where I broke out badly and just felt really emotional and gross. Anyone else know where I'm coming from?


----------



## branham22

I do! I was on the depo shot for 1 year. The last shot I got was in august 2010. It lasts 3 months so it should of been out of my system LAST november! I started my period for the first time coming off depo thios past May and that period lasted me all month! I had no period this past june. But had a normal period in july and august. Now its november and I haven't had a period since august. And all HPTs and blood tests are negative! :( me and my husband have been ttc since March 2011 and no success! So don't worry girl! I know exactly how u feel!

Good luck and I hope u get your BFP soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

One of my friends was on the depo shot also. She waited 6 months for af and then bled for a month and a half. She was ttc but quit because she was trying for 9 months with no luck. I guess she is on break for a while. My aunt on the other hand (also on depo)gets pregnant if her shot is 15 min late (I'm obviously exaggerating lol). When I started the pill my gyno never mentioned anything about what would happen after I went off. It's pretty frustrating. Hoping we all get our:bfp:!


----------



## Lisa92881

I hate bcp and am never going back on them!!! :gun:


----------



## TryinFor1

I did. 

I was on depo for 3 years, then bcp for one year, then nuvaring for one year.

I took my nuvaring out in May and didnt get AF until September... because my dr prescribed me provera for it to come on. 

Luckily, he also prescribed me clomid to make me ovulate which is doing its job beautifully. This is my sixth month, but third cycle. My last clomid cycle was 27 days. :)

I would talk to my DR if I was you.


----------



## ImSoTired

TryinFor1 said:


> I did.
> 
> I was on depo for 3 years, then bcp for one year, then nuvaring for one year.
> 
> I took my nuvaring out in May and didnt get AF until September... because my dr prescribed me provera for it to come on.
> 
> Luckily, he also prescribed me clomid to make me ovulate which is doing its job beautifully. This is my sixth month, but third cycle. My last clomid cycle was 27 days. :)
> 
> I would talk to my DR if I was you.

I am currently only 5 days late but I prob will consult my gyno if I miss another month. It's driving me crazy! Especially because i really want a little one. If af shows I will wait until my yearly in early Feb and tell the doc what has been going on. It's really getting on my nerves. Happy you are back on schedule, hope you get your bfp


----------



## Lisa92881

I would also start temping to see if you are ovulating. Many doctors want to see that, and that way you're a step ahead of the game and can go in armed with lots of info.


----------



## TryinFor1

ImSoTired said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> I was on depo for 3 years, then bcp for one year, then nuvaring for one year.
> 
> I took my nuvaring out in May and didnt get AF until September... because my dr prescribed me provera for it to come on.
> 
> Luckily, he also prescribed me clomid to make me ovulate which is doing its job beautifully. This is my sixth month, but third cycle. My last clomid cycle was 27 days. :)
> 
> I would talk to my DR if I was you.
> 
> I am currently only 5 days late but I prob will consult my gyno if I miss another month. It's driving me crazy! Especially because i really want a little one. If af shows I will wait until my yearly in early Feb and tell the doc what has been going on. It's really getting on my nerves. Happy you are back on schedule, hope you get your bfpClick to expand...

OH GOD. The reason I went is because I had so many LH surges, REALLY positive OPKs during my four month long cycle. I had confirmed no ovulation every time. The 6th or 7th time, I called my OBGYN BAWLING because you cant get pregnant if you arent ovulating! They agreed to see me the next day and I went in there determined for him to help me! 

I went in, told him my story, he said "oh ok. we will give you provera to start your period and clomid to make you ovulate." I was like...that was easy. lol.

Thank you for the hope too. I am 9dpo so I am taking all I can get. Lol. I hope you regulate soon too. I bet you :bfp: is right around the corner! :hugs:


----------



## Mandie831

I recently started a new post before I found this one, i tok BCP for like 3 years, and have gotten 3 natural and 1 induced period in nearly 2 years, still trying to get things to come right.

Its been making me really depress, I neither get my period or ovulate, the last one I got was back in August.

I started Vitex about 3 weeks ago, but nothing so far.
I have a dr appt on Monday, so I hope they can help me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Im sorry Mandie...but you aren't alone. It is depressing. I'm sure the Dr can get you back on track. Good luck and:dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

I am also having some feelings of depression. I have been breaking out and gaining weight (lacking a lot of self confidence) even though I haven't changed my diet (but possibly crazy hormones at work). Having a late or missed cycle doesn't really help either because I feel like "I can't even cycle right!" and on top of everything I just want my bundle of joy. As much as I now despise the fact that most of these things were probably caused by my stopping bcp I can't help but think that I really need something to calm down these hormones. Regardless, I will not stop trying for a baby. I just feel so inadequate in the mean time...


----------



## louliz

I came off microgynon 30 2 months ago. I've had positive OPK both months and my periods have returned to normal. However the most depressing thing is both months I have spotted continuously from about 2 days after ovulation right up until my period :( 

Anyone experienced this? I have 2 appointments next week with my GP as I have recently been for blood tests and will get the results at one of the appointments. 

My FPC nurse said it is apparently normal but I can't seem to find anyone else who has experienced this after BCPs


----------



## TryinFor1

louliz said:


> I came off microgynon 30 2 months ago. I've had positive OPK both months and my periods have returned to normal. However the most depressing thing is both months I have spotted continuously from about 2 days after ovulation right up until my period :(
> 
> Anyone experienced this? I have 2 appointments next week with my GP as I have recently been for blood tests and will get the results at one of the appointments.
> 
> My FPC nurse said it is apparently normal but I can't seem to find anyone else who has experienced this after BCPs

Kinda sounds like you have low progesterone. If your progesterone levels are low, you will spot during your lp but that is easily fixable. You need to get bloods tests done after ovulation though to confirm.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Same here and I was on Yaz for about 6 months. I just got horomone testing done and my estrogen and testosterone is low and my prolactin is high. My cycles were regular when I first got off the pill but they got worse and worse.


----------



## Lisa92881

CanadianMaple said:


> Same here and I was on Yaz for about 6 months. I just got horomone testing done and my estrogen and testosterone is low and my prolactin is high. My cycles were regular when I first got off the pill but they got worse and worse.

When I got bloodwork done my doctor said low prolactin is one of the easiest things to "fix"!!! This isn't my issue, they don't know what is, but I thought I'd share! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Bee

I hear you!!! I went on the bcp because my periods were irregular... Always too close together and lasted too long... 5 years of being on it we decide the time is right to try for a baby and I'm still waiting for af to return... Cd 49!!!! I'm going nuts! No af and all BFNs :( oh well it has to come back eventually right! In the mean time all this bd'ing is enjoyable but I doubt it's gonna make a baby!


----------



## skyraaa

hmm i was on microgynon and first cycle off it i got pregnant but it ended in a chemical :( so my af was 4 days late 32days im now on cycle 2 so just gotta see wot this 1 brings i do hope my cycles r regular it must b horrible never knowing when u gonna ov or when af may b coming hope it gets sorted 4 u all and u see that lovely bfp :) x


----------



## mrsp1969

hi i had the mirena coil removed 14 months ago all my cycles since have been anulvatory i started af thursday on cd57 started taking vitex hoping this will help xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies. Ugh. BC from hell.

I was on the mini pill up until 12 Oct 2011, then then next day, I started Desogen (the pill). I took most of the pills, except for a couple because I was just lazy and I lost one, and stopped taking them altogether on 29 Oct. I was bleeding that day, which continued until Nov 2nd. I'm thinking that was my period. AF is now expected 26 Nov, and I believe I have ovulated from 7 - 11 Nov...one of those days (fertile week). So only time will tell.

I hate that I switched BC in the middle of the month. I hate that I even started Desogen because it messed with my cycles. If I don't get AF this month, then I'm either pregnant or not ovulating. Ladies, I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

i was on BCPs for almost 10 years. big mistake. when i got married i stopped taking them and didnt get AF for 6 months. finally got it back. and ive had like 40-45 day cycles since..its my first month charting and it doesnt look good. check out my chart, cause i thought i had ovulated and than my temps dipped back down... any insight? at this point im wondering if ill ovulate again. plus im living in western china teaching english right now and the health care system isnt exactly the same as the states, so if im all messed up im wondering if they can even help me.... i wish i could go back and tell my young self not to take the pill. oh well. you spend all that time trying not to get pregnant and than when you want to it seems like you screwed it all up. :shrug:


----------



## neverwhere

Hi ladies,

I was on microgynom 30 for 10 years. Came off in August and have only had 1 period since. Keep imagining symptoms and taking tests which have all been negative. Going to start checking ovulation soon though I think.

Have felt pretty grim after coming off - weight gain, bloating, bad skin.

Wish I'd known it was going to be so evil! But OH didn't want me to come off it untill after the wedding. Should have put my foot down! lol

Sending you all happy thoughts xx


----------



## NorthStar

My partner works offshore and I needed to change my cycle dates to fit in with his time at home for TTC. Went to my doc who gave me minipill but then I discovered she'd only give me 5 days worth when I needed 10, so I thought no prob, there's some old microgynon in the bathroom took that for 5 days.

That was 3 months ago and those 5 days worth of microgynon have completely messed up my cyles, I'm now not ovulating until CD20+ (normally CD12) and subsequent LP is now much shorter too :cry:

Doctor says it will wear off, eventually :nope:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Northstar, 

Why did your doctor give you the minipill? I took it because I was breast feeding at the time.


----------



## NorthStar

Because my partners shift pattern is 2 weeks at work/2weeks at home, and I was ovulating whilst he was away for the 2 weeks and then getting AF when he was home :wacko: 

It probably would have been fine if she'd given me 10 days worth of minipill (progesterone only) but she only gave me 5. I think it was me adding the 5 days worth of combined pill that created the problem. I should add that this particular doctor was not helpful, or interested in helping me in any way :nope:

If you take the minipill a couple of days before AF is due, you can extend your LP and change your cycle dates that way.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

that sucks. i feel like doctors should be more upfront about the reprocussions of the pill. there are so many girls who get messed up cycles becuase of it.


----------



## ImSoTired

As I feel where you are all coming from I got to say I am relieved to not be alone! I can't say that I blame my doc because some women come off of the pill and get pg right away, however I was not WARNED about any side effects that may develop after I discontinued using bc. It leaves me frustrated ,emotional (hormones prob), and late! Today I am 7 days late with no af in sight. I'm testing again on Mon morning.I can't believe my bc messed up my cycles like this. I really regret it.:nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes it makes me so upset that I was never warned at all either. I would have stopped way before my wedding if I knew it would take this long to get my cycles back on track!


----------



## llbmsc

I got off the pill three months ago. I was on Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo for a year and a half. My first two periods off the pill were only two weeks apart after I stopped taking bc. It was discouraging to say the least.

Now I think that my cycle is finally back on track this month. 
I hope you girls' cycles start getting back to normal. I know how anxious I was when I saw that my periods were irregular when I got off the pill. I am lucky that they started to get back to a 28 day cycle so quickly.

Best of luck to you guys! Temping is a good idea for those who have irregular cycles to find out when they are ovulating.


----------



## ImSoTired

neverwhere said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was on microgynom 30 for 10 years. Came off in August and have only had 1 period since. Keep imagining symptoms and taking tests which have all been negative. Going to start checking ovulation soon though I think.
> 
> Have felt pretty grim after coming off - weight gain, bloating, bad skin.
> 
> Wish I'd known it was going to be so evil! But OH didn't want me to come off it untill after the wedding. Should have put my foot down! lol
> 
> Sending you all happy thoughts xx

Your story sounds pretty similar to mine. I'm sorry this has been such a problem for you...I know how you feel. I am also going to start tracking my ovulation (I've only been ttc since sept and not all that actively until this last cycle). How are you going to start? I think I will buy a first response ovulation kit and read up on temping. Like I said, I'm new at this. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ilovemyhubby

ive been temping and eating a lot healthier. ive read that diet can change your cycles so im eating more vegg and whole grains and almost no simple carbs... also cilantro, dates,garlic,lemon,rosemary,turmeric,carrots are supposed to help clean your liver to balance your hormones. ive also been doing accupressure at home. https://www.totalhealthclinics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/reflexology.jpg
is a chart of your feet and on your big toe there is a spot for the pituitary gland which deals with regulating hormones and you can take a pen (clicked in so you dont draw on yourself) and push on the point for 15 seconds a few times a day. if you look at the chart the heel area is for your pelvic/lady region. so you can do some points down there too. i think if you find an area that is uncomfortable to push on that there is some block there and you should put pressure there. ive also been eating a liver/kidney clearing congee(rice pudding) with black rice, chinese dates, longan berry and honey. and taking vitamins. hopefully some of it will help me out. ive been trying to do as much as i can, so that if i do have to go to meds at least they will be that much more affective. anybody else have some good tips????
try and think positive ladies!!I know its hard but, the stress and worry we are all feeling doesnt help at all. :dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

ilovemyhubby said:


> ive been temping and eating a lot healthier. ive read that diet can change your cycles so im eating more vegg and whole grains and almost no simple carbs... also cilantro, dates,garlic,lemon,rosemary,turmeric,carrots are supposed to help clean your liver to balance your hormones. ive also been doing accupressure at home. https://www.totalhealthclinics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/reflexology.jpg
> is a chart of your feet and on your big toe there is a spot for the pituitary gland which deals with regulating hormones and you can take a pen (clicked in so you dont draw on yourself) and push on the point for 15 seconds a few times a day. if you look at the chart the heel area is for your pelvic/lady region. so you can do some points down there too. i think if you find an area that is uncomfortable to push on that there is some block there and you should put pressure there. ive also been eating a liver/kidney clearing congee(rice pudding) with black rice, chinese dates, longan berry and honey. and taking vitamins. hopefully some of it will help me out. ive been trying to do as much as i can, so that if i do have to go to meds at least they will be that much more affective. anybody else have some good tips????
> try and think positive ladies!!I know its hard but, the stress and worry we are all feeling doesnt help at all. :dust:

Wow. You really got it all together. I'm sure you will get your bfp in no time. Good luck and thanks for the advice!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

thanks im tryin. good luck to you too. my hubby helps me out a lot too, hes a great cook so he works up good meals with super fertility foods. im a lucky lady. :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## ImSoTired

So I thought I began to spot last night very very faintly. I thought I was starting but when I woke up this morning there was not blood or even faint spotting in sight. So I think I sm going to go ahead and test tomorrow. This just goes to show that bc has really screwed me up bc now I am 9 days late!


----------



## jm823

I hate bcp I was on yaz for about 6 years and since I have been off of them I have had nothing but problems. MC 4 months after my last bcp, black unruly hair around my nipples & CHIN!! The worst is my long 40 -45 day cycles. I can only hope it gets better from here starting clomid tomorrow


----------



## jm823

ImSoTired said:


> So I thought I began to spot last night very very faintly. I thought I was starting but when I woke up this morning there was not blood or even faint spotting in sight. So I think I sm going to go ahead and test tomorrow. This just goes to show that bc has really screwed me up bc now I am 9 days late!

I totally hate the feeling I sure hope is gets better for you


----------



## ImSoTired

jm823 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I began to spot last night very very faintly. I thought I was starting but when I woke up this morning there was not blood or even faint spotting in sight. So I think I sm going to go ahead and test tomorrow. This just goes to show that bc has really screwed me up bc now I am 9 days late!
> 
> I totally hate the feeling I sure hope is gets better for youClick to expand...

Thanks! I hope it gets better for you also. Going off of bc gave me crazy bad acne and I'm always bloated and emotional. I feel like I'm going through puberty again! Ugh!


----------



## jm823

ugh I got acne on my back and chest too... and its been how long of the bcp... I have come to the conclusion it will never go away and next phase in my life will be menopause lol


----------



## ImSoTired

It just makes me feel disgusting. I'm thinking maybe I have like a hormonal imbalance, pcos, or hypothyroidism, because I have a pretty healthy diet (not perfect but who is), I drink LOADS of water, I wash my face regularly, and excersize lightly (because I'm tired constantly so a real workout might kill me!). I am going to stomp my feet at my yearly exam in feb until I get some results because something has to change. Plus I'm 10 days late and no af (bfn this morning:cry:). So I need to ovulate more regularly! SOmething has got to be up.


----------



## n_gods_hands

going through it right now too... i just come off the all horrible depo shot...and had every pregnancy symptom in the book last month and my doc informed me that it was the bc coming out of my system...got my hopes up for nothing but im over that now..ready to try agian...except my cycles are usually 28 days on the dot and my last cycle was 37 days or 38 but she came thankfully and hopefully since ive only had one shot of depo my whole life and that was the only bc ive ever used it wont take to long to get out of my system...but my doc told me it could take some time to get preg...WHAT DOES HE KNOW ANYWAY!! lol...no ive heard it happening for some people as soon as they got off the shot...i suppose it all depends on your body....lets pray we have really fertile bodies...fx and well all get our christmas wishes:xmas6:...


----------



## ilovemyhubby

n_gods_hands:i second that. im sure we could all deal with a christmas miracle.
Imsotired: its the squeeky wheel that gets the grease.
good luck ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## jm823

ImSoTired said:


> It just makes me feel disgusting. I'm thinking maybe I have like a hormonal imbalance, pcos, or hypothyroidism, because I have a pretty healthy diet (not perfect but who is), I drink LOADS of water, I wash my face regularly, and excersize lightly (because I'm tired constantly so a real workout might kill me!). I am going to stomp my feet at my yearly exam in feb until I get some results because something has to change. Plus I'm 10 days late and no af (bfn this morning:cry:). So I need to ovulate more regularly! SOmething has got to be up.

Yeah defiantly voice your concerns.. I did and I am finally getting somewhere....I do actually have a hormone imbalance bw says i got high estrogen. I really hope :af: comes for you soon and you find some answers


----------



## ImSoTired

jm823 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> It just makes me feel disgusting. I'm thinking maybe I have like a hormonal imbalance, pcos, or hypothyroidism, because I have a pretty healthy diet (not perfect but who is), I drink LOADS of water, I wash my face regularly, and excersize lightly (because I'm tired constantly so a real workout might kill me!). I am going to stomp my feet at my yearly exam in feb until I get some results because something has to change. Plus I'm 10 days late and no af (bfn this morning:cry:). So I need to ovulate more regularly! SOmething has got to be up.
> 
> Yeah defiantly voice your concerns.. I did and I am finally getting somewhere....I do actually have a hormone imbalance bw says i got high estrogen. I really hope :af: comes for you soon and you find some answersClick to expand...

Wow. I guess that is probably similar to what I'm looking at then. I mean I am 11 days late now so I clearly haven't ovulated or at least didn't ovulate at a regular time so....Ugg! Everytime i say it I get so frustrated! You need to ovulate to have a baby and that is what I want most, so why won't my stupid body just cooperate!:growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Has anybody come of of yasmin, yaz, or beyaz particularly? I have been reading terrible things about it on the internet. No wonder my body is so messed up! I'm horrified!


----------



## ImSoTired

how long did it take you to get pregnant after yaz? have any other symptoms after coming off of the pill???


----------



## Bean66

Hi I'm so tired. What cd are you now? Are you taking anything to help sort your cycles out? Vitex? B Complex?


----------



## ImSoTired

hi, bean. Today is cd56 for me. I took two internet cheap hpts yesterday which were neg. No surprise. I haven't started taking anything yet. I took a few vitamin c tabs over the last week but nothing else. I was waiting until after I got af to start vitex. I have been spotting here and there since thursday but no flow yet. I am going for bloodwork probably on saturday. Lately I have been reading up on yaz and it's side effects and unfortunately I'm pretty sure that the pill is to blame.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I'm sure the pill is to blame too. Your body should sort itself out soon. I'd def recommend the vitex. Always worth having bloods done too though. Chances are you are Oestrogen dependant. Wish they'd warn us when putting us on BCP. 

Fingers crossed for you hun. I had a 54day cycle in July, followed by a nice 28day and 33 day cycles. My LP was a little short but that seems to have improved as I'm 10dpo and no AF although I am expecting her tomorrow after a temp drop today. 

Fingers crossed your next cycle is better.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for your support bean. The pill has done terrible things to my body. I am so tired of waiting for my cycles to straighten out. It has been 6 months since stopping bc for me and my cycles are still messy, I have lost cause acne, and my hair has been falling out for a month or so now. I'm hoping the dr can give me a quick fix but I know that that is not probable. Perhaps I will start vitex today and hope that it works for me. Good luck to you and I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Bean66

I know it's hard but stay positive. My 54day cycle was month 5/6 off BCP. Worth taking B 100 Complex too.

Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

What is B 100 complex? What does it do?


----------



## Bean66

The BCP can often deplete you of vitamins. Particularly B vitamins. B6 helps with the development of the follicle and helps with a stronger corpus luteum, it also helps regulate hormones. It can help with short Luteal phases but I think it just generally helps get the cycles back on track and meant to increase fertility. You should ideally take the B Vitamins together so taking the B complex is better than just B6.

You can take 50-200mg. I recommend either starting with 50mg or 100mg. I started with 100mg.


----------



## ImSoTired

wow, thanks for the advice. I will look into it. Do you know a lot about vitamins? because I want to know what is good for hair and skin


----------



## Bean66

A bit. The B vits will help with hair/skin too. The antioxidant family A, C and E vitamins will help, as well as selenium and zinc. Also essential fatty acids.

Eat a couple of small handfuls of nuts and seeds everyday, lots of different coloured veg and avocado's.

Your hormones are probably affecting your hair/skin and as they balance out your skin/hair should improve too.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## eegrl

I am going through the same thing! went of BCP in August and haven't had a period since. My OB/GYN said that sometimes it just takes a little kick start once you come off the pill. Your body stops producing the proper hormones, since you have been providing them for it for the past years (12+ in my case). Also if you weren't regular before, its likely you won't be after you stop, even if you were regular during the pill.

Your doctor can definitely help you with this, it may take some time though. If its been 3 months or more, definitely call them! I recently did a progesterone challenge to try and that visit from AF, didn't work:growlmad:. I have an app Friday to talk about that and decide what is next! Wishing everyone baby luck!:dust:

<3 Nicole


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies!

I am TTC starting next cycle (January) and came off BCP in August. You can see my past three cycles on FF...they have all had ovulation and a fairly regular length, but short LP on all three. I think FF may have been off by a ay or two but I definitely think my LP is about 9 days average. :dohh:

This is WONDERFUL though compared to my last attempt! Three years ago I tried to come off BCP but had a terrible reaction: wacky cycles, oily greasy hair, and acne like nobody's business. It last 6 months and I finally went back on because it was too stressful and I wasn't TTC.

This time, coming off, I planned ahead by taking prenatal's and Omega-3 and I weaned myself off the pill. I started 3 months ahead by cutting the pills in half, then months 2/3 I took a quarter pill. Then after the 3 months I stopped altogether and began taking Vitex too...

I am hopeful that my LP will increase in the next month or two, or that maybe - just maybe - I can still get a BFP with a 9 day LP. I am currently taking B6 (150mg last cycle and upped to 200mg this cycle) and other B vitamins too. 

I think it just may be a matter of good health...and time! It's hard to be patient though and I definitely have been pretty sad when AF shows up so early the past few months :(

I am sure we will all be successful very soon!

Oh, and I should add no other issues this time coming off BCP! Breakouts before AF, but nothing out of the ordinary and otherwise nada! I would recommend weaning to any woman coming off the pill! I really think it made a difference!


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl- thanks for the advice. My doc already ordered bloodwork for me and I am going next week. I had almost regular periods before bc. They were about 30-35 days apart but I think my latest was around 40 days and that was only once. Since coming off of bc, I have had 3 normal periods, a 63 day cycle and this current one, cd56 and counting. I hope we can both get this sorted out so we can get our bfps.

gaiagirl- I'm having a bad reaction to coming off of bc like you once did. I'm breaking out like crazy and I had very greasy hair until about amonth ago, now it's falling out! I wish I could ask you what helped but you went back on bc. I don't ever want to go back on. Had I known it was gonna be such a project I would have slowly weened myself off also. I wish I had but I had only been on it for 2 or 3 years and I honestly didn't know much about birth control. The doctor suggested it and I said yes. I regret it sooo much. Congrats on successfully coming off of bc this time. I'm sure you will get your bfp soon. I hope we all do.


----------



## gaiagirl

ImSoTired said:


> eegrl- thanks for the advice. My doc already ordered bloodwork for me and I am going next week. I had almost regular periods before bc. They were about 30-35 days apart but I think my latest was around 40 days and that was only once. Since coming off of bc, I have had 3 normal periods, a 63 day cycle and this current one, cd56 and counting. I hope we can both get this sorted out so we can get our bfps.
> 
> gaiagirl- I'm having a bad reaction to coming off of bc like you once did. I'm breaking out like crazy and I had very greasy hair until about amonth ago, now it's falling out! I wish I could ask you what helped but you went back on bc. I don't ever want to go back on. Had I known it was gonna be such a project I would have slowly weened myself off also. I wish I had but I had only been on it for 2 or 3 years and I honestly didn't know much about birth control. The doctor suggested it and I said yes. I regret it sooo much. Congrats on successfully coming off of bc this time. I'm sure you will get your bfp soon. I hope we all do.


I know, I wish I had more advice for what to do now! I would advise Vitex and Omega 3s for sure...


----------



## Rachel789

I am with you girls, I hate the pill I wish I never went on it and knew the issues it could have caused! 

I stopped back in August, my first cycle was 44 days, I was not temping so I do not know if I o'ed. 2nd cycle 37 days and I o'ed on CD24. Now I am on my 3rd cycle and I was hopeful I would O earlier than the 2nd cycle but NOOOOOOOOOO it is going to be a longer cycle again. CD26 with no signs of anything. I too am breaking out and I feel like I am constantly bloated. I am so frustrated I can't stand it :growlmad:


----------



## Scottky

I too came off bc in late August, and have had no signs of af since :( have convinced myself on several occasions that I was prego, but have had 4 bfn. I too am bloated/ gaining weight. Wishing the doc would have been informative about this before I went on the pill, as I was ALWAYS regular before the pill


----------



## Bean66

There is hope ladies. I stopped in march and so far this cycle, although I O'd cd20 I'm 11dpo. Last cycle only 7 LP. Hoping i've turned a corner.

Also a TTC buddy of mine O'd CD27 from post BCP and got her BFP. You can get pregnant with these crazy cycles.

Good luck.


----------



## 3outnumbered

branham22 said:


> I do! I was on the depo shot for 1 year. The last shot I got was in august 2010. It lasts 3 months so it should of been out of my system LAST november! I started my period for the first time coming off depo thios past May and that period lasted me all month! I had no period this past june. But had a normal period in july and august. Now its november and I haven't had a period since august. And all HPTs and blood tests are negative! :( me and my husband have been ttc since March 2011 and no success! So don't worry girl! I know exactly how u feel!
> 
> Good luck and I hope u get your BFP soon!

i am in the same boat, depo injection for a year came off dec 10, periods crazy until sept, started ovulating last month, AF came this morning! obviously depo still not out of my system.:growlmad:


----------



## eegrl

Gia, ImSoTired, and Rachel-

Since stopping the pill I have had CRAZY acne, tons of bloating, and recurring sore boobs. This does suck. I am being treated for the acne by and aestetician and at least that is helping. The bloating is crazy. I have also been trying to lose weight (I am <10 lbs overweight) and haven't been able to lose an ounce since stopping.

I tried the provera/progestin and no AF but I do have horrendously sore boobs, and a large amount of bloating. I haven't been temping so I am not sure if I am ovulating. Started temping this Sunday (which is when my AF was supposed to come after the provera).

Any advice from anyone? I have heard mention of several vitamin supplements (fertilaid, vitex, Vit , Soy...) which do you use and why?

I wanted a :bfp: by Christmas :cry:


----------



## Bean66

I use vitex and B complex. Both are to regulate hormones and don't act as an artifical pseudo hormone. I also take a good prenatal.

Fingers crossed it seems to be working.


----------



## n_gods_hands

hey girls...my doc just perscribed me bc to get my body to ovulate agian. he said im having anovulatory cycles...sucks..depo is what i had taken...one time over 6 months ago...still messin with me..

so for the next three months im already out....praying that in three months well- four months ill get my BFP after taking this bc pills....


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl- Is the esthetician helping you any. My dermatologist flat out refused to help me because he said the only products that will work for me are not safe for a pregnant woman and he knows I'm ttc. It is just so embarassing to walk around with acne!

n gods hands- I hope the bc works for you to get you started again. Good luck!


----------



## eegrl

The esthetician is helping quite a bit and she is just the sweetest. I have been having the very large cystic acne, due to hormonal imbalances. I visited a doctor and they told me the same thing. I think it will also really depend on your esthetician, you can't go get a frilly relaxing European Facial and thing its going to help, you need to get down into the pores and really clean them out.

I have a very strict regimen!

Hydro facial w/extractions- Every week for a month, then every two weeks, then every month once it calms down, currently I am going about 3 weeks in between sessions and have having few breakouts.
*although last week I had a chemical peel, as I new I was not pregnant- I would highly recommend this if you know you are not currently pregnant (such as on or right after your period). It helped a TON just one treatment has cleared problem areas where they just kept coming back, for instance on my chin and right between the eyes, where I constantly had a large painful zit one right after another.

Vitamin C Cleanser (I forget the brand)- This cleanser is safe for pregnant women and is amazing. The key to keeping our acne at bay is to keep the pores as clear as possible so the oil that will inevitably build under the skin can escape and does not clog and cause infections/acne.

Agera Lyzomal Anti-Bacterial Gel - For a moisturizer, has an antibacterial agent and is safe for pregnant women. 

Agera Oxy Infusion Cream- For treating breakouts overnight. This stuff is amazing, it zaps them right away!

Agera Soothing Conditioning Mist - for keeping the pores open and clear. 

I know its alot and it hasn't been cheap (or pain free- those extractions hurt!), but this is REALLY helping. I can finally go without makeup and not feel bad about myself after months of dealing with this acne!

I would encourage you to contact someone, maybe a medical spa. Try to find someone who really knows how to treat problem skin, specifically hormonal acne.


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl said:


> The esthetician is helping quite a bit and she is just the sweetest. I have been having the very large cystic acne, due to hormonal imbalances. I visited a doctor and they told me the same thing. I think it will also really depend on your esthetician, you can't go get a frilly relaxing European Facial and thing its going to help, you need to get down into the pores and really clean them out.
> 
> I have a very strict regimen!
> 
> Hydro facial w/extractions- Every week for a month, then every two weeks, then every month once it calms down, currently I am going about 3 weeks in between sessions and have having few breakouts.
> *although last week I had a chemical peel, as I new I was not pregnant- I would highly recommend this if you know you are not currently pregnant (such as on or right after your period). It helped a TON just one treatment has cleared problem areas where they just kept coming back, for instance on my chin and right between the eyes, where I constantly had a large painful zit one right after another.
> 
> Vitamin C Cleanser (I forget the brand)- This cleanser is safe for pregnant women and is amazing. The key to keeping our acne at bay is to keep the pores as clear as possible so the oil that will inevitably build under the skin can escape and does not clog and cause infections/acne.
> 
> Agera Lyzomal Anti-Bacterial Gel - For a moisturizer, has an antibacterial agent and is safe for pregnant women.
> 
> Agera Oxy Infusion Cream- For treating breakouts overnight. This stuff is amazing, it zaps them right away!
> 
> Agera Soothing Conditioning Mist - for keeping the pores open and clear.
> 
> I know its alot and it hasn't been cheap (or pain free- those extractions hurt!), but this is REALLY helping. I can finally go without makeup and not feel bad about myself after months of dealing with this acne!
> 
> I would encourage you to contact someone, maybe a medical spa. Try to find someone who really knows how to treat problem skin, specifically hormonal acne.

wow, you are really working hard on your skin! I will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## eegrl

It was so painfull I could hardly talk some days!

Guess it should have been the first sign that somehting was wrong with my cycle and that I was going to have trouble ttc.:growlmad


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl said:


> It was so painfull I could hardly talk some days!
> 
> Guess it should have been the first sign that somehting was wrong with my cycle and that I was going to have trouble ttc.:growlmad

So what do you think it was that made you break out? A hormonal imbalance because of going off of the bc?


----------



## eegrl

ImSoTired said:


> So what do you think it was that made you break out? A hormonal imbalance because of going off of the bc?

I think so, I haven't had a period since going off of the pill and my face exploded with acne. I have also had the worst symptoms! sore bbs, bloating, irritable, cramps, etc off and on. I don't know what is going on. 

I had some tests done a week or so ago (progesterone, estrogen, thyroid, pituitary) and they all came back ok. I did 5 days of 10 mg 2x/day of progesterone. That was supposed to make me have a period 5 - 7 days after i finished it. Today is day 7 and no period. I do however have all the symptoms (sore bbs, cramps, bloating, irritable) today. 

I am going to order an OPK or two on Amazon today (they are super cheap there) and I started temping Sunday.

Obviously something is wrong, just not sure what. I have an appointment with my OB/GYN Friday to talk about the progesterone challenge and the results. I am trying to prepare an army of questions to ask her!

Any advice? Questions of your own?


----------



## Rachel789

eegrl said:


> Gia, ImSoTired, and Rachel-
> 
> Since stopping the pill I have had CRAZY acne, tons of bloating, and recurring sore boobs. This does suck. I am being treated for the acne by and aestetician and at least that is helping. The bloating is crazy. I have also been trying to lose weight (I am <10 lbs overweight) and haven't been able to lose an ounce since stopping.
> 
> I tried the provera/progestin and no AF but I do have horrendously sore boobs, and a large amount of bloating. I haven't been temping so I am not sure if I am ovulating. Started temping this Sunday (which is when my AF was supposed to come after the provera).
> 
> Any advice from anyone? I have heard mention of several vitamin supplements (fertilaid, vitex, Vit , Soy...) which do you use and why?
> 
> I wanted a :bfp: by Christmas :cry:

I have been on prenatels since June, my dr. suggested I started them 3 months before stopping BCP. I started drinking grapefruit juice this cycle because I did not notice much of fertile CM last month. That is all I am doing. CD 27 here and no signs of Ov. I temp and do OPKs. This is so frustrating, I am really starting to get angry. I am about to just give up and whatever happens happens. I hate feeling like this. I also really wanted a BFP for Christmas. Looks like because of the stupid BCP or my body it is not going to happen :cry:

I am strongly considering trying soy next cycle if I can ever get to next cycle...


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl- I've had periods since coming off of bc but I missed a period in august and now I have completely bypassed November. Not fun. I ordered my opks off of amazon but I haven't used them yet. The are nice and cheap. I am also going to get my bloodwork done and I'm hoping that everything is ok and whatever is wrong is fixable. It sounds like maybe your af is on the way and I hope that it is. I hope I get mine soon also! I would just make sure you ask if there is anything you could do to get your cycles back to make it easier to conceive. I had better get questions ready also for when I go to the doc. Good luck and keep me updated, because it sounds pretty similar to my situation. I hope it works out!

Rachel- I'm sorry that you are so angry and upset -so am I. Who would of thought it would be so difficult to conceive? It's definately not what they taught us in sex ed. I know that soy is supposed to make ov better, but how do you take it, when, etc?I'm interested in finding out more about it. I wanted my bfp for Christmas also. Maybe I will get one for valentines day? Good luck and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard really good things about soy. I am just starting to read about it but I know you take it like clomid. You take it either CD2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. I am not sure what days are better though and why and can't figure out how much to take.


----------



## Bean66

It your cycles are out of whack I'd be weary of trying soy before B Complex/Vitex.

Soy doesn't help regulate hormones. Although I'm not a soy expert.

B complex/vitex seems to have sorted my LP. 12dpo and counting.


----------



## Bean66

Ok done a bit more reading and definitely don't recommend soya for post BCP irregular cycles. Unless a last resort after trying vitex/B complex.

There is a lot of negative press and research out there about soy (phytoestrogen) and oestrogen dominance. As long term BCP use can cause oestrogen dominance I don't think it is a wise approach.

I haven't managed to read enough to explain it all but I HIGHLY recommend you do plenty of research before trying soy.


----------



## eegrl

Bean66 said:


> Ok done a bit more reading and definitely don't recommend soya for post BCP irregular cycles. Unless a last resort after trying vitex/B complex.
> 
> There is a lot of negative press and research out there about soy (phytoestrogen) and oestrogen dominance. As long term BCP use can cause oestrogen dominance I don't think it is a wise approach.
> 
> I haven't managed to read enough to explain it all but I HIGHLY recommend you do plenty of research before trying soy.

I was going to say the same thing, before you try anything (including vitex) make sure you are not ovulating. Soy and Vitex and other Fertility Aid vitamins can overstimulate your ovaries if you are ovulating, thus causing more problems than solving, you can see just by reading Amazon reviews of these products. Just because you haven't had a period or aren't having regular periods doesn't mean you can't or did not ovulate.

After talking to my doctor a couple weeks ago, the FIRST thing to do if you are suffering from post pill amenorrhea is a progesterone challenge (basically you take progesterone for 5-10 days). You should definitely call your doctor if you haven't had a period for 3 months. As far as irregular periods, I am not sure. I would think the first thing to do is to determine if you are ovulating by temping, checking your CM and OPK's and stay in touch with your dr.

I would encourage all of you to at least contact your doctor/OB/GYN (or their nurse) and if you don't like what they tell you, get a second opinion. Just because one doctor says it, doesn't mean that all doctor's will tell you the same thing.

I did the progesterone challenge last week(haven't had a period since the 2nd week of Aug) and FINALLY started my period, at least I have somewhere to start!

Good luck!
:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Vitex is fine if you're ovulating but not if you have regular cycles. It doesn't act as a hormone so doesn't over stimulate the ovaries. It works by supporting the pituitary to help balance the hormones.

https://www.fertilaid.com/vitexagnuscastus.asp


----------



## sbl

branham22 said:


> I do! I was on the depo shot for 1 year. The last shot I got was in august 2010. It lasts 3 months so it should of been out of my system LAST november! I started my period for the first time coming off depo thios past May and that period lasted me all month! I had no period this past june. But had a normal period in july and august. Now its november and I haven't had a period since august. And all HPTs and blood tests are negative! :( me and my husband have been ttc since March 2011 and no success! So don't worry girl! I know exactly how u feel!
> 
> Good luck and I hope u get your BFP soon!

Damn depo!! i hate it i stop in dec 2009 and went on yasmin.

it totally screwed me up and only now getting back to regular cycles!!

I was actually taken off depo my doc!

they dont tell u that when u start taking it but they've done research that suggest women on depo for more than a year are more likely to develop brittle bones!! 

will NEVER go near depo again and would NEVER suggest it to anyone!!!!!

that was a good vent sorry gals!! :haha:


xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for your input, I will probably stay away from soy for now. My concern is how late I ovulate. I read if you ovulate too late your egg quality deteriorates and your uterine lining is no good so it significantly decreases your chance of getting pregnant. Now I don't know what to do :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree. I would like to know about soy and how it works but for now I'm just taking vitamins and supps such as vitex to maybe help straighten me out. I'm also going for bloodwork and have talked to my doctor so hopefully all is well and the results won't reveal anything serious. Then maybe if I get my bfp I won't have to look into soy when my cycles even out....


----------



## Bean66

Rachel - A TTC (now future bump buddy) of mine got her BFP on her 2nd TTC cycle. She ovulated in cd28. As long as there isn't a LP defect then you have every chance of getting pregnant. You just have to wait longer for each chance. She was a recent BCP uses.

If you look at my chart this cycle, first using B complex and vitex, you can see that I nearly O'd CD13/14. I didn't in the end but had a drastic improvement on the cycle before. It has been 9 months since I stopped BCP so this has probably helped.

Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean, you take vitex and B complex. You also take a prenatal, correct? Which one do you use? My concern is what if the prenatal also contains B? Is it dangerous to take 2 vitamins that have the same ingredients?


----------



## Bean66

Hey. No it's fine. you can take up to 200mg day B6. I take a B100 Complex, with a prenatal and vitex. You shouldn't have problem with these levels. B vitamins are water soluble so you pee out any excess. You could try B50 complex first to see if that is enough to help I decided to jump straight in with the B100.


----------



## Rachel789

My LP seems to be ok, at least last cycle it was. I think it was about 12 or 13 days. I just want to O earlier. Does B complex help wit O'ing earlier too or is that just for a longer LP? Is Vitex safe to take after you O?


----------



## Bean66

Yep you can take vitex after you O. You should take it all cycle until BFP.

In theory B6 and vitex work to help balance hormones. Once your hormones are in balance you should ovulate earlier. O on or before CD20 is considered normal.


----------



## Rachel789

I might start Vitex if no BFP this month. How much are you supposed to take? Are you supposed to space out the doses throughout the day? Thanks!


----------



## KrissyB

I'm totally in the same boat!! I was on the pill for a few years, then the patch for quite a few more.... being on some form of control for a scary total of close to 10 years. When I went off, I was very shocked to find it took a few months before I had ANY kind of af, and even now (6 months later) I'm not entirely sure I've got a full sense of being 'regular'. Not to mention gaining weight and breaking out like I was teenager....
For me it was really scary, I had taken for granted the amount of hormones involved with bc and its amazing how long it takes your body to recover. We are just starting to try now (more so, just not protecting and seeing where life takes us right now)... and I'm still a little worried that my body may not be ready.
Like a lot of other people who've posted, if I could do it again, I wouldn't go on them and certainly not for so long... I'm seeing a doctor next week, and hopefully I'll get some reassurance that what I experienced/am experiencing was normal - and that we won't have trouble down the line.


----------



## Rachel789

KrissyB said:


> I'm totally in the same boat!! I was on the pill for a few years, then the patch for quite a few more.... being on some form of control for a scary total of close to 10 years. When I went off, I was very shocked to find it took a few months before I had ANY kind of af, and even now (6 months later) I'm not entirely sure I've got a full sense of being 'regular'. Not to mention gaining weight and breaking out like I was teenager....
> For me it was really scary, I had taken for granted the amount of hormones involved with bc and its amazing how long it takes your body to recover. We are just starting to try now (more so, just not protecting and seeing where life takes us right now)... and I'm still a little worried that my body may not be ready.
> Like a lot of other people who've posted, if I could do it again, I wouldn't go on them and certainly not for so long... I'm seeing a doctor next week, and hopefully I'll get some reassurance that what I experienced/am experiencing was normal - and that we won't have trouble down the line.

It's frustrating as hell isnt it? I was on it for pretty much 12 years straight. I stopped once for a few months. It took 3 months for me to get my period then I went right back on it for another 6 years. My mom was always warning me to get off and so I asked multiple drs. if long term use was ok and every dr. made me feel like it was no big deal. I really think they should share with patients how long it can take to get normal again. It is not fair that they do not disclose this. They obviously know some people take a long time to get regular again, they should have to tell us the side effects. If I knew this I would have went off at least a few months before I was ready to start TTC.


----------



## ImSoTired

Krissy-I have been off of bcp for 6 months and I'm still not back to normal. I was only on the pill for about 2 1/2 years I think. I'm sooo nervous that something may be wrong with me because I'm on cd58 with no sign of af and 6 neg hpts. I'm trying to be positive and calm and going for tests on saturday. 

Rachel- I was never warned about ANY side effects either. In fact the nurse/practitioner or whoever she was went on and on about how great the pill was and how she was on the same pill, etc. I wish I had know how awful it was going to be. I never would have taken it. 

Good luck girls. I hope we can all fix our hormones and cycles and get our :bfp:!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck to you as well ImSoTired! Hopefully we are all able to get things figured out ASAP!


----------



## eegrl

I know this really does suck! My AF is being extra :witch:-y! I thought I started in on Sunday, there was just some spotting in the AM and then I thought I started it today (same thing happened)! And this is AFTER progesterone last week! :growlmad: I dunno what to do! Cramps, bloating, sore bbs, all of the PMS symptoms are there but no AF!

Well good luck to us all and I will report what the doctor says on Friday. I am going to order some Vitex soon I think. I have read that it screws some people up, but that is only if they are regular. Obviously I am not!


----------



## ImSoTired

eegrl said:


> I know this really does suck! My AF is being extra :witch:-y! I thought I started in on Sunday, there was just some spotting in the AM and then I thought I started it today (same thing happened)! And this is AFTER progesterone last week! :growlmad: I dunno what to do! Cramps, bloating, sore bbs, all of the PMS symptoms are there but no AF!
> 
> Well good luck to us all and I will report what the doctor says on Friday. I am going to order some Vitex soon I think. I have read that it screws some people up, but that is only if they are regular. Obviously I am not!

I thought for sure I was getting af last week! I spotted a few times and I was very emotional. No go. Maybe it was my ovulation? I'm just praying that I'm ovulating. I hope your af starts and you can try again. Good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

I am so down about this late ovulation crap. I keep reading about how after CD 21 your egg quality is diminished, I am CD 29 here and am starting to feel like I should just give up for this cycle and wait for AF. Ugh I dunno, why can't I just be normal :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

I have heard the same thing rachel but I don't know how true it is. I mean, everyone is different. I'm hoping that even though my cycles are occasionally long that I am still ovulating even if it is late in the cycle. Fx for the both of us!


----------



## eegrl

Are any of you using OPK's? I just ordered 40 from Amazon for like 10 bucks. I am not sure if/when I should start testing since I haven't had a period. Is anyone else temping? I just started that, I thought that it couldn't hurt and maybe if I ever have a period I might know if I ovulated. I figure that the doctor may be able to use this information...

Is anyone else seeing a doctor?

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Bean66

Rachel. There is lots of conflicting evidence about late O. A lot of specialists think it doesn't make a difference, you just have fewer chances.

I am sure your cycles will get shorter and you'll start Oing sooner.


----------



## Rachel789

I am temping and was able to confirm ovulation last cycle and I use OPKs although I never got a positive last cycle but still had the temp shift. I am using the Wondfo brand I got off Amazon. 

I am not seeing a Dr. yet as I just stopped BCP in August. I will probably just wait until I am due for my yearly exam in June unless I feel something is really wrong in the meantime.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Rachel. There is lots of conflicting evidence about late O. A lot of specialists think it doesn't make a difference, you just have fewer chances.
> 
> I am sure your cycles will get shorter and you'll start Oing sooner.

Thank you Bean. You are correct on that, the more I research it the more I read conflicting information. There is even one study from a Dr. that says he thinks late O means you have a good egg reserve in your ovaries. So I am not going to stress about late O too much except for the fact that I am a INSANELY impatient person so waiting around for a month + to O is driving me absolutely crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Bean66

I know what you mean. Thankfully I'm starting to O earlier but it is frustrating. Hope the waitings worth it and you get your BFP soon. Try not to stress cause it can delay O further.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> I know what you mean. Thankfully I'm starting to O earlier but it is frustrating. Hope the waitings worth it and you get your BFP soon. Try not to stress cause it can delay O further.

Thats great that you are starting to O earlier! How long did that take for that to happen and how late did you O before?


----------



## Bean66

Last cycle was cd27, this cycle cd20. Tried but failed around cd12-14. EWCM/+OPK but no temp shift. Cycles are going up and down and last cycle only had a 7 day LP.

Witch is gonna get me tomorrow so this cycle had a 13 day LP. Used B complex, Virex and natural progesterone from O. Have all the signs of oestrogen dominance. So hoping the progesterone will help to bring back hormonal balance. Prob wont use it next cycle but will continue with B complex and vitex. 

Actually hoping I dont O too early next cycle as I'll be home for christmas and no privacy to bd!


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling! I was not sure if I would be in my fertile period while I was away for Thanksgiving visiting my DH's family. We had to stay at his moms and we were in the bedroom right next to hers so BDing was difficult to say the least :haha:

Hopefully you get your BFP and do not have to worry about it!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Bean66 said:


> Last cycle was cd27, this cycle cd20. Tried but failed around cd12-14. EWCM/+OPK but no temp shift. Cycles are going up and down and last cycle only had a 7 day LP.
> 
> Witch is gonna get me tomorrow so this cycle had a 13 day LP. Used B complex, Virex and natural progesterone from O. Have all the signs of oestrogen dominance. So hoping the progesterone will help to bring back hormonal balance. Prob wont use it next cycle but will continue with B complex and vitex.
> 
> Actually hoping I dont O too early next cycle as I'll be home for christmas and no privacy to bd!

How long have you been off BCP (if at all)? That is awesome that you had a longer LP, I wonder if it was the progesterone? I am taking vitex and B6 as well and last cycle it didn't work but hopefully this one! This is no my 4th cycle off BCP...

Also...how do you know the :witch: is on her way? Maybe she's not! Not that you should get your hopes up but you never know :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great that your LP improved that much! :happydance:

As of last cycle my LP seemed to be fine I think it was 13 days give or take a day.


----------



## Bean66

Off BCP since March.

I think vitex takes a few months to work. No idea if prog was reason for longer LP, seems that way but I've read that obs/gynae say that natural stuff isn't strong enough to have an effect. I did buy the most reputable make.

A friend of mine stopped BCP then had 2 normal cycles then nothing for a few months then, I think 2 long cycles then 29day cycles every month since. It just takes time for out bodies to fine hormonal balance again. 

I was on the pill for 12 years. Stupid in hindsight.

Gaiagirl - did FRER this am and BFN, now got pink cm. Sure sign the witch is on her way.


----------



## gaiagirl

Bean66 said:


> Off BCP since March.
> 
> I think vitex takes a few months to work. No idea if prog was reason for longer LP, seems that way but I've read that obs/gynae say that natural stuff isn't strong enough to have an effect. I did buy the most reputable make.
> 
> A friend of mine stopped BCP then had 2 normal cycles then nothing for a few months then, I think 2 long cycles then 29day cycles every month since. It just takes time for out bodies to fine hormonal balance again.
> 
> I was on the pill for 12 years. Stupid in hindsight.
> 
> Gaiagirl - did FRER this am and BFN, now got pink cm. Sure sign the witch is on her way.

Ahhh, I see. I guess she is on her way. Oh well, on to the next cycle I guess! 

:dust: for you on the next one!


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Off BCP since March.
> 
> I think vitex takes a few months to work. No idea if prog was reason for longer LP, seems that way but I've read that obs/gynae say that natural stuff isn't strong enough to have an effect. I did buy the most reputable make.
> 
> A friend of mine stopped BCP then had 2 normal cycles then nothing for a few months then, I think 2 long cycles then 29day cycles every month since. It just takes time for out bodies to fine hormonal balance again.
> 
> I was on the pill for 12 years. Stupid in hindsight.
> 
> Gaiagirl - did FRER this am and BFN, now got pink cm. Sure sign the witch is on her way.

The problem your friend had is similar to mine. Normal then abnormal the normal then abnormal etc. I've been off bc since May. I went off early for the sole purpose of ttc but it clearly was not enough time. Had I known it would take this long I would definately have come off earlier or actually not have gone on the pill at all. I don't know if there is anything they can do about hormone imbalance, is there? Tomorrow is cd60 for me. My longest cycle was 63 so I guess I'm going for a record. It's very depressing and I'm worried about my health. Did your friend have any other signs of hormonal imbalance? Acne, hair loss, greasy hair, emotional?


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Off BCP since March.
> 
> I think vitex takes a few months to work. No idea if prog was reason for longer LP, seems that way but I've read that obs/gynae say that natural stuff isn't strong enough to have an effect. I did buy the most reputable make.
> 
> A friend of mine stopped BCP then had 2 normal cycles then nothing for a few months then, I think 2 long cycles then 29day cycles every month since. It just takes time for out bodies to fine hormonal balance again.
> 
> I was on the pill for 12 years. Stupid in hindsight.
> 
> Gaiagirl - did FRER this am and BFN, now got pink cm. Sure sign the witch is on her way.
> 
> The problem your friend had is similar to mine. Normal then abnormal the normal then abnormal etc. I've been off bc since May. I went off early for the sole purpose of ttc but it clearly was not enough time. Had I known it would take this long I would definately have come off earlier or actually not have gone on the pill at all. I don't know if there is anything they can do about hormone imbalance, is there? Tomorrow is cd60 for me. My longest cycle was 63 so I guess I'm going for a record. It's very depressing and I'm worried about my health. Did your friend have any other signs of hormonal imbalance? Acne, hair loss, greasy hair, emotional?Click to expand...

I hear you. We sooooooo wish I'd stopped earlier and we started trying sooner.

She never mentioned ache or hair loss but did mention emotional. She was living on the other side of the world at the time. But she said it suddenly all returned to normal, she wasn't TTC so it didn't stress her too much. I think she just watched her eating and exercised more. Your body will always work to right itself. Someone I know once described the hormonal balance as like a finely tuned radio (non digital). It only needs to be slightly out and all you have is noise chaos but just a slight tweak and it's perfect. You may feel your far from normal but actually a 'tweak' may make all the difference.

From all my research vitex seems to be the best option for helping the body become finely tuned again. Also B6. And unfortunately time.

I have used natural (USP) progesterone this cycle (in LP) and had all kinds of symptoms/side-effects. After some reading it seems that it's because I am oestrogen dominant which caused a flare up. The body down-regulates your oestrogen receptors when you have too little progesterone in order to protect you. When you start the cream the estrogen recpetors "wake back up" and that can make you feel bad for awhile.

I am not saying you are oestrogen dominant and that you need progesterone but I thought it was interesting.

I can't remember sorry, have you had blood tests yet?

I am considering buying Hormone Balance Made Simple book by Dr John Lee. I hoping I'm on the verge of normal cycles but I fine it all very interesting. I have been off 9 months now.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean- I go for bloods tomorrow and I am terrified! I have been feeling really good this week and I began a new diet only 2 days ago. I also feel like my acne is less swollen and irritated and much lighter in color. My hair is still falling out but the texture of my hair feels a little better yesterday and today. Maybe I have reached a turning point? I have also started taking zinc,B complex, and vitex daily as directed on the bottles. I began vitex on tues, and B and zinc on wed. I think I am already well on my way to a healthier lifestyle; however still no sign of af. 

I'm hoping the tests don't reveal that there is anything wrong but confirm my suspicions of imbalanced hormones and perhaps the doctors with give me some kind of quick fix (i wish). It is one of the worst feelings in the world to not know what is going on with your body- being in limbo. I'm ready for it to be over! Cd60 today and still counting!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck tomorrow. Don't fret they might give you something to bring on AF.

Great that you feel like you are turning a corner.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rachel789

:flower:Bean-After hearing the story about your friend having two normal cycles then a long one third month off makes me nervous thats what is happening to me now. Not that my first two were normal but they were shorter than this cycle is already shaping out to be. First was 44 days 2nd was 37 now I am on CD 30 and still havent Ov so it seems I am on my way to the longest cycle yet :growlmad:

Do you know if there are any negatives to taking Vitex?
Can I start taking it in the middle of a cycle?
How much of it do you take?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Don't fret they might give you something to bring on AF.
> 
> Great that you feel like you are turning a corner.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.

Thanks Bean!I really feel pretty good today. Albeit a little tired. I am confident and continually telling myself that there isn't anything seriously wrong. Maybe there is power in wishful thinking? I guess we will see early next week!


----------



## eegrl

Headed to the doctor soon! so nervous!


----------



## Bean66

eegrl said:


> Headed to the doctor soon! so nervous!

Good Luck

Rachel - no real side effects to Vitex. Just not advised if your cycles are normal. You can use it to help bring on AF I think, but have no experience of this. Otherwise you can just start. I use 20 drops in water a day. I use tincture. Better than capsules ideally. You don't need to stop at O. just continue until your BFP.

My friends story is good. This improved suddenly, to perfect cycles.


----------



## eegrl

Well, good news ladies. I think I finally started my cycle and the doctor prescribed me Clomid! She basically said that she didn't think I would ovulate on my own so she wanted to go ahead and move forward with that. She said my estrogen was low and retested it again today and is going to call me Monday with the results, but either way she wants me to do the Clomid. She said that she could tell me to wait it out and see if I start ovulating on my own, but she said that since I am ready to have a baby now and about to turn 30 there is no point in waiting.

I would encourage everyone that can to find a doctor that is willing to help!


----------



## Bean66

eegrl said:


> Well, good news ladies. I think I finally started my cycle and the doctor prescribed me Clomid! She basically said that she didn't think I would ovulate on my own so she wanted to go ahead and move forward with that. She said my estrogen was low and retested it again today and is going to call me Monday with the results, but either way she wants me to do the Clomid. She said that she could tell me to wait it out and see if I start ovulating on my own, but she said that since I am ready to have a baby now and about to turn 30 there is no point in waiting.
> 
> I would encourage everyone that can to find a doctor that is willing to help!


That's great news! Glad it went well.


----------



## Rachel789

eegrl said:


> Well, good news ladies. I think I finally started my cycle and the doctor prescribed me Clomid! She basically said that she didn't think I would ovulate on my own so she wanted to go ahead and move forward with that. She said my estrogen was low and retested it again today and is going to call me Monday with the results, but either way she wants me to do the Clomid. She said that she could tell me to wait it out and see if I start ovulating on my own, but she said that since I am ready to have a baby now and about to turn 30 there is no point in waiting.
> 
> I would encourage everyone that can to find a doctor that is willing to help!

Thats great news! 

I know I ov'ed last cycle so hopefully I continue to. If I am not pg by time I am due for my yearly which is in June I will probably just say it has been a year so I can get tested,ect. It will be close anyway at that point, I started last August.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> eegrl said:
> 
> 
> Headed to the doctor soon! so nervous!
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rachel - no real side effects to Vitex. Just not advised if your cycles are normal. You can use it to help bring on AF I think, but have no experience of this. Otherwise you can just start. I use 20 drops in water a day. I use tincture. Better than capsules ideally. You don't need to stop at O. just continue until your BFP.
> 
> My friends story is good. This improved suddenly, to perfect cycles.Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice. Now I have to figure out where I find this stuff. Does it make your water taste bad?


----------



## Bean66

I don't mind the taste, you can also add it to tea. 

You should be able to get it in any good health shop. I have the highest concentration 1:1 if you have 2:1 just use another 10 drops.

Good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> I don't mind the taste, you can also add it to tea.
> 
> You should be able to get it in any good health shop. I have the highest concentration 1:1 if you have 2:1 just use another 10 drops.
> 
> Good luck.

Thank you so much for your help. One last question, is it best to break up the dose throughout the day or do you just take it all at once?


----------



## Bean66

I just do 20 drops in the morning but you can split it morning and evening.

I think you can take more than 20drops. When you get it let me know the strength.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean- Does vitex make your urine neon yellow? Or is it the B complex? Sry tmi :blush:but ever since I began taking it I've had this problem. I'm sure it's ok and safe, just curious.

So the doctor hasn't gotten bqack to me about my test results yet so I'm a mess! I'm so tired of waiting for my af! I feel so broken and abnormal! Cd64 for me today- my all time record.Ugg.:nope:


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: hope they get back to you soon. Did the doc say anything or just do tests?

Good old neon yellow pee. That'll be the B Complex. It's normal don't worry.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm having so much trouble with my cycles! I was on bcp for 6 years straight, went off of it in early June after a period. I figured it would be easy as pie. Nope... I didn't have my period for 4 whole months. After two months I went into the doctor and they weren't very helpful, told me to come back again if no period shows. Went in at 4 month mark and finally they gave something to me to induce a period I suppose (wish I could remember the name of the medication). Period came after the 10 day supply of pill.

I'm so frustrated and new at charting ovulation. I've been trying it but all tests are negative so far. Unless my calenders are saying I am to ovulate on the wrong days, I don't know what's happening. I am so scared I'm not ovulating right now due to the bcp. I will never, ever, take those again.

My DH and I haven't used protection at all since June... :(


----------



## gaiagirl

TTCBean - Welcome, you have definitely found a place to share you frustrations and questions :thumbup:

It really can take awhile for some people to recover from the pill, so no matter how crazy it seems now...it will get better!

All you really need to chart is a basal thermometer (but I just use a digital one with one tenth of a degree and it seems to be OK) and the Fertility Friend app or website :) You can go to FF website and learn all you need to know about it, or read Taking Charge of Your Fertility which is a fabulous book!

You can also add a link to your chart in your signature so you can get opinions/feedback about anything going on with your cycle...

Are you taking anything? When I came off the pill I took Vitex (and other vitamins and Omega 3) and I really think the vitex had an effect because I went off it 3 years ago and had a MUCH worse experience. I would recommend looking into Vitex for sure :thumbup:

I hope things turn around for you quickly!


----------



## ImSoTired

I got my test results. I am not pregnant but I* have* ovulated [:happydance:]and my hormone levels and thyroid look normal:shrug:. I have been feeling more normal lately so I'm not really surprised that my levels are right where they are supposed to be. They said I just happen to be having a long cycle. Which I believe is still probably from the bc along with the acne and hair falling out, which has improved within the last week tremendously. They said that I should expect af within the next 2 weeks and if I don't get it I should take a test and give them a call.FX I get my bfp before I have to call them back!


----------



## gaiagirl

ImSoTired said:


> I got my test results. I am not pregnant but I* have* ovulated [:happydance:]and my hormone levels and thyroid look normal:shrug:. I have been feeling more normal lately so I'm not really surprised that my levels are right where they are supposed to be. They said I just happen to be having a long cycle. Which I believe is still probably from the bc along with the acne and hair falling out, which has improved within the last week tremendously. They said that I should expect af within the next 2 weeks and if I don't get it I should take a test and give them a call.FX I get my bfp before I have to call them back!

That's great news :flower:

Yes, hopefully you aren't calling back unless its about a pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I'msotired. That is great news!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!

If not it really sounds like you've turned a corner. 

TTCBean - welcome. As Gaia said it really takes time. I've been off since March and just about feel getting back to normal.

You cam have long cycles and still O and get pregnant. It's just frustrating and a game of patience.

I recommend Vitex. Also charting and checking CM. OPKs are useful to predict O but only temping will confirm it. Bd whenever you have watery or EWCM.

Good luck!


----------



## sugarpi24

i was on BCP for 8 years or so...i came off of it in June...had normal AFs June, July and August...and then September was 3 days late....and then none in October and then i started early in November...im using an app on my phone and it said AF was due on the 12th of december and it sure happened...so im on CD 2 now. it really messed with my cycles...if i would have known it was this hard to get pregnant coming off BC i would have done it a long time ago! I did ovulate this cycle though :) got + OPKs so thats good...i thought i would have to go to the doctor to get me to with medication.


----------



## biliboi2

I had a cycle of 93 days. Then next cycle ovulated on cd48 ! After being off bcp for ten months


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> I'msotired. That is great news!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!
> 
> If not it really sounds like you've turned a corner.
> 
> TTCBean - welcome. As Gaia said it really takes time. I've been off since March and just about feel getting back to normal.
> 
> You cam have long cycles and still O and get pregnant. It's just frustrating and a game of patience.
> 
> I recommend Vitex. Also charting and checking CM. OPKs are useful to predict O but only temping will confirm it. Bd whenever you have watery or EWCM.
> 
> Good luck!

Hi Bean! I picked up the liquid form of Vitex and started taking 1ml a day in the morning which is about 28 drops which=1,000mg. I think that is a good dose to start with. The bottle suggests about 28-56 drops 3x a day. Thats seems insane to me and way too much! What do you think?

Also I have read so many different things about when to stop taking it. I have read you should take it up until you O and then stop again until you get AF. I also read take it throughout your cycle except during AF and stop once you get your BFP. Do you know how it is supposed to be taken?

This particular article confused the hell out of me. https://www.ehow.com/how_8292794_stop-taking-vitex.html

Step 2 completely counterdicts itself and makes zero sense. What do you think?


----------



## Bean66

Hi Rachel. What strength do you have? I handily have a friend who is a practicing herbalist. I ended up asking her as I was so confused. She said take it constantly until BFP. For the 1:1 strength she said 20 drops a day would be fine. Upping it to 30 for lesser strengths.

You could start by doing 20 drops morning and evening for a cycle then reducing it.

Good luck. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Hi Rachel. What strength do you have? I handily have a friend who is a practicing herbalist. I ended up asking her as I was so confused. She said take it constantly until BFP. For the 1:1 strength she said 20 drops a day would be fine. Upping it to 30 for lesser strengths.
> 
> You could start by doing 20 drops morning and evening for a cycle then reducing it.
> 
> Good luck. Hope it works for you.

No wonder you are so knowledgable! Thank you so much for the advice. I am glad I asked because the bottle said to take 28-56 drops 3x a day that seemed like a crazy amount to me! Mine is 1:1 as well. I have been taking 28 drops every morning with a little water so I maybe I can stick with that for a month then lower it to 20 drops every morning.


----------



## KrissyB

So apparently having regular cycles isn't completely necessary lol
It took me 4 months off bc before I even had af, then it was just starting to look like I MIGHT have some kind of regularity when my DH and I decided to go route of NTNP... a few weeks later I had a very irregular cycle and couldn't tell what to make of it (which I posted about somewhere else in this thread).
Yesterday I had my doctors appointments, and after scheduling rounds of blood work for various hormone levels, blood sugar levels, PCOS (runs in the family), and long discussions about Metformin.... He also added a pregnancy test just to make sure. A few hrs later, they told me to forget about the blood work and today I changed my status :) 
So for those struggling with irregular cycles, it's not impossible (I was very afraid it was going to be). Just try to focus on the more fun parts - and use it as a reason for more BDing :thumbup:

And here's keeping my fingers crossed that the irregularity factor doesn't cause any issues as things move along...


----------



## Bean66

Krissy - that's fantastic news! I have seen loads if BFP with irregular cycles. Think it just takes patience. Thanks for posting. H&H 9 mths.

Rachel - yep it's handy having friends in the know.


----------



## ImSoTired

KrissyB said:


> So apparently having regular cycles isn't completely necessary lol
> It took me 4 months off bc before I even had af, then it was just starting to look like I MIGHT have some kind of regularity when my DH and I decided to go route of NTNP... a few weeks later I had a very irregular cycle and couldn't tell what to make of it (which I posted about somewhere else in this thread).
> Yesterday I had my doctors appointments, and after scheduling rounds of blood work for various hormone levels, blood sugar levels, PCOS (runs in the family), and long discussions about Metformin.... He also added a pregnancy test just to make sure. A few hrs later, they told me to forget about the blood work and today I changed my status :)
> So for those struggling with irregular cycles, it's not impossible (I was very afraid it was going to be). Just try to focus on the more fun parts - and use it as a reason for more BDing :thumbup:
> 
> And here's keeping my fingers crossed that the irregularity factor doesn't cause any issues as things move along...

Congrats! Thats absolutely a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Krissy! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg! Cd66 today! This is the worst cycle ever! I'm getting really impatient again. So when I went for bloods they said I had ov'd so I should get af within the next 2 wks which would be Christmas eve or before. But how do they know I ov'd? Because my progesterone was high? Does that necessarily mean I ov'd?My temps yest and today where 97.9 and 97.7. Are these consistant with recent ov? I'm so confused and scared. I really want a baby!


----------



## gaiagirl

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg! Cd66 today! This is the worst cycle ever! I'm getting really impatient again. So when I went for bloods they said I had ov'd so I should get af within the next 2 wks which would be Christmas eve or before. But how do they know I ov'd? Because my progesterone was high? Does that necessarily mean I ov'd?My temps yest and today where 97.9 and 97.7. Are these consistant with recent ov? I'm so confused and scared. I really want a baby!


Ugh sounds about right, that sucks! I don't know what else I can really say I just wanted to respond :hugs:

You will have a baby, I have read on here SO many times about women who have gotten pregnant with crazy long cycles...it is just so much harder to TTC when you can't predict!

I feel for you though, that is so frustrating and annoying. I really hope AF shows up on time and you move on to a much more regular cycle for 2012 :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Hi Rachel. What strength do you have? I handily have a friend who is a practicing herbalist. I ended up asking her as I was so confused. She said take it constantly until BFP. For the 1:1 strength she said 20 drops a day would be fine. Upping it to 30 for lesser strengths.
> 
> You could start by doing 20 drops morning and evening for a cycle then reducing it.
> 
> Good luck. Hope it works for you.

I have been having off and on mild dull cramps the last couple days. CD 36 I temp so I know I have not O yet. Are these cramps possibly from the Vitex?


----------



## ImSoTired

I've been on vitex for over a week and haven't had any cramping or neg side effects yet. I don't know what your cramping could be.


----------



## Bean66

No I've never had cramping. You maybe gearing up to O?


----------



## Bean66

Do you use OPKs? What's your cm like? With that temp drop O is possible.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Do you use OPKs? What's your cm like? With that temp drop O is possible.

I pray you are right, it would be nice! I havent really noticed any fertile CM though so I am thinking unlikely. I have just been doing OPKs every couple days now because I am using so many of them being this cycle is crazy long. I have to go out soon, so I guess I could try an OPK before I leave but at that point I will have only held my pee for 3 hours so I am unsure if it would be too dilluted or not to show up. You think that is long enough? I havent been drinking fluids. I usually like to wait 4 hours or so.


----------



## Bean66

3 hours should be fine. Esp if limited fluids. When did you last do an OPK? Your positive, if you O today would have been a day it so ago. 

Fingers crossed for O.


----------



## Rachel789

My last OPK was two days ago and it was faint, I did take one today after about 3.5 hours or so of holding and it was the faintest I have ever seen it and I have taken about 30 OPKs in the past couple months. So I guess that either means I O'ed today and would have had a positive if I took one yesterday or it means nothing is happening still which would be disappointing. I am thinking it means nothing happened because I have not seen fertile CM. Oh well hopefully Vitex will help get me straightened out.


----------



## paula181

*I was on Cilest for 5-6 years after having my daughter! And i am never ever going back on them again  I was really ill when i came off them and this lasted for a couple of months, i thought i was going out of my mind, and now i suffer with anxiety every so often because of this!!  I have Pcos and my cycles were around the 30 days but now they are in the 100's 
I would never recommend the Pill to anyone!! 

xx*


----------



## Rachel789

As I thought, no ovulation...temp is still very low. I feel like its never coming this cycle. Oh well...I guess I just need to learn to be patient with these crazy cycles of mine. :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Birth control is the worst! I will never go on it again. Still no af for me yet:cry:!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Birth control is the worst! I will never go on it again. Still no af for me yet:cry:!

Agreed-although I had irreglar cycles before I started BCP so part of me wonders in my case if that is just how my cycles will be or if they will ever straighten out.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry no O Rachel.

Imsotired - no AF is good if you have O'd!! Hopefully your on your way to a BFP. At the very least a normal luteal phase. Good luck!


----------



## Jaws

I was on bc (bcp, one depo shot, and Nuva ring) for 11 consecutive years before stopping this April (ish). I've had regular cycles since then (exactly 28 days every month) but have never ovulated (been using opks and never seen a positive.) When I was 12, I was put on bcp because I had super long periods (bleeding 45+ days) which made me anemic and iron deficient at the time. If I wouldve known this was going to be so difficult, I would've stopped years ago!


I hope my appointment on the 30th, the dr can do some tests, and confirm what I already suspect and start me on chlomid early 2012. 

I don't think I will ever go back on bc... I feel like its the culprit for so many years of use.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Sorry no O Rachel.
> 
> Imsotired - no AF is good if you have O'd!! Hopefully your on your way to a BFP. At the very least a normal luteal phase. Good luck!

Thats a good point that bean made Imsotired! You do not want AF to show up! Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Well here's the thing. I've been thinking how does the doctor know I ov'd, because of my progesterone level? And just because my progesterone is high doesn't really mean I have ov'd does it? It could be a hormonal imbalance still, couldn't it? I really really hope that I did and that I will get af soon. Obviously a bfp would be ideal but I don't know which day I ov'd and have no clue if we dtd that day. It's hard not to look at this in a 'glass half empty' kinda way. I have just about the worst luck ever. If there is such a thing as luck. I haven't had any indication in favor of pregnancy or my period and I'm running out of time (the 2 weeks the doctor told me I should expect my period). Either or would suffice right now.67 days is a long time not to know.


----------



## Bean66

Jaws - sorry BCP messed you to. Hopefully you are ovulating. Do your OPKs even get slightly darker? Is possible you have a short surge.

Imsotired - I'm not 100% but I think it's unlikely you have high progesterone. Esp not to the point where they'd suggest you O'd. To be safe i'd test 2 weeks after you saw your doctor if the witch hasn't shown up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Jaws - sorry BCP messed you to. Hopefully you are ovulating. Do your OPKs even get slightly darker? Is possible you have a short surge.
> 
> Imsotired - I'm not 100% but I think it's unlikely you have high progesterone. Esp not to the point where they'd suggest you O'd. To be safe i'd test 2 weeks after you saw your doctor if the witch hasn't shown up.

I hope you are right bean! It's driving me absolutely bananas not knowing! 2 week from the day I had my test done will be Christmas eve. So that is 2 weeks from the last possible day I could have ov'd (if the doctor picked up on it). I will test that day (if no af) and call the doctor soon there after. I know you ladies really understand how difficult it is to stay positive. So you could imagine being a month and a week late for your period with no symptoms! I'm sorry if I can be a real downer but I'm very afraid of situations I can't control and I always end up fearing the worst. Thanks Bean!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Jaws - sorry BCP messed you to. Hopefully you are ovulating. Do your OPKs even get slightly darker? Is possible you have a short surge.
> 
> Imsotired - I'm not 100% but I think it's unlikely you have high progesterone. Esp not to the point where they'd suggest you O'd. To be safe i'd test 2 weeks after you saw your doctor if the witch hasn't shown up.
> 
> I hope you are right bean! It's driving me absolutely bananas not knowing! 2 week from the day I had my test done will be Christmas eve. So that is 2 weeks from the last possible day I could have ov'd (if the doctor picked up on it). I will test that day (if no af) and call the doctor soon there after. I know you ladies really understand how difficult it is to stay positive. So you could imagine being a month and a week late for your period with no symptoms! I'm sorry if I can be a real downer but I'm very afraid of situations I can't control and I always end up fearing the worst. Thanks Bean!Click to expand...

You could make the wait shorter and do 2 weeks from blood test. It is so hard to stay positive. The chances are you O'd so the wait it almost over. I'm a complete worrier so I know how you feel. Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks again, Bean!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've got one more week and then I'll know for sure whether I ov'd! I'm sooo nervous! How is everyone here?


----------



## Rachel789

Hanging in there. CD 39 I think I have been having EWCM the past few days and my temps have been really low. Today it took a crazy plunge, it has never been that low in the 2+ months I have been taking my temp, it has never gotten close to this low. I wonder what it means.....Doesnt seem right to have this low of a BBT! :nope:


----------



## ImSoTired

Maybe you're ov? I'm sorry I dunno much about temping. I've only temped 4 times and they were all within the last week or so. 97.9, 97.7,97.9, and 98.0. I don't even know what my own temps mean! Was it cold maybe it the house that might have brought it down more? I'm sure you're fine. Try not to worry unless it's low again tomorrow. Then maybe just let your doc know if you're worried. Hang in there! I'm trying to!


----------



## Bean66

Still got my fingers crossed for you imsotired.

Rachel - that is low. See what happens tomorrow. Hope the EWCM is a good sign. 

AFM - I'm good just waiting to O. Hoping to O before christmas. Just taking it easy this cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Bean I hope you have an earlier O again this month!

I did not feel especially cold or anything when I woke up so I have no clue why it was so low. I found it strange. I guess I have to wait and see what the next couple temps are.

I hope you end up getting you BFP Imsotired and do not have to worry about waiting for another AF!!


----------



## Jaws

Bean66 said:


> Jaws - sorry BCP messed you to. Hopefully you are ovulating. Do your OPKs even get slightly darker? Is possible you have a short surge.
> 
> Imsotired - I'm not 100% but I think it's unlikely you have high progesterone. Esp not to the point where they'd suggest you O'd. To be safe i'd test 2 weeks after you saw your doctor if the witch hasn't shown up.

Nope... The line is. So super light compared to the control line...


----------



## Bean66

Jaws- if you aren't Oing they'll most likely prescribe you clomid. Lots of success stories on here. Try not to worry. Good luck to you.


----------



## ImSoTired

cd70. Still no signs of af. I had a few very dull cramps that came and went this morning. They were sort of like af cramps but not as intense. My boobs still aren't sore. I still have like 6 days until my special 'tww' is over. I plan on testing on Christmas eve morning. I doubt I'm pregnant but I won't know what else to think if af doesn't come. What is up with my body already!?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I got off BCP January 2011, had a normal period at the end of that pack mid January and NOTHING since then. I started taking Vitex a month and four days ago and FINALLY this morning I got my first period after getting of BCP in January. My first period since January! Vitex takes awhile to work, and I was taking three 400mg pills a day, one with every meal. I have heard Vitex takes three months to work, and everyone is different, but I figured my body was having issues producing progesterone since I stopped taking BCP, and I was desperate to jump start my cycle. I am so happy that I am finally having a period, now I hope I can tell when I ovulate again so I can catch the little egg. I am finally ready to have my first little one and hopefully I will join all the 2012 bfps.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I got off BCP January 2011, had a normal period at the end of that pack mid January and NOTHING since then. I started taking Vitex a month and four days ago and FINALLY this morning I got my first period after getting of BCP in January. My first period since January! Vitex takes awhile to work, and I was taking three 400mg pills a day, one with every meal. I have heard Vitex takes three months to work, and everyone is different, but I figured my body was having issues producing progesterone since I stopped taking BCP, and I was desperate to jump start my cycle. I am so happy that I am finally having a period, now I hope I can tell when I ovulate again so I can catch the little egg. I am finally ready to have my first little one and hopefully I will join all the 2012 bfps.

Very cool Lovetoteach! I can't beleive it took you so long to get af! It is good to hear that you are finally back on track. Birth control did nasty things to me also and I'm currently having a crazy long cycle, I still think it's a result of the pill. I'm waiting for af to get me, no sign yet! I began taking vitex 2 weeks ago I think 3x a day. Nothing yet but maybe in the long run it will shorten my cycles and make me somewhat regular! Good Luck! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> So I got off BCP January 2011, had a normal period at the end of that pack mid January and NOTHING since then. I started taking Vitex a month and four days ago and FINALLY this morning I got my first period after getting of BCP in January. My first period since January! Vitex takes awhile to work, and I was taking three 400mg pills a day, one with every meal. I have heard Vitex takes three months to work, and everyone is different, but I figured my body was having issues producing progesterone since I stopped taking BCP, and I was desperate to jump start my cycle. I am so happy that I am finally having a period, now I hope I can tell when I ovulate again so I can catch the little egg. I am finally ready to have my first little one and hopefully I will join all the 2012 bfps.
> 
> Very cool Lovetoteach! I can't beleive it took you so long to get af! It is good to hear that you are finally back on track. Birth control did nasty things to me also and I'm currently having a crazy long cycle, I still think it's a result of the pill. I'm waiting for af to get me, no sign yet! I began taking vitex 2 weeks ago I think 3x a day. Nothing yet but maybe in the long run it will shorten my cycles and make me somewhat regular! Good Luck! Thanks for sharing!Click to expand...

No problem give Vitex some time, it takes a little while. It did give me some strange symptoms that I have never had though, like sore nipples for several days after ovulation, but I was having all sorts of hormones flowing through my body to start my flow after 10-11 months of nothing! I plan on continuing it for sure, hoping that it will make me regular in the next few months.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have yet to have any weird side effects. I'm hoping I get af soon though. I'm tired of waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I have yet to have any weird side effects. I'm hoping I get af soon though. I'm tired of waiting!!!!!!

Know how that feels, I wasted sooo many pregnancy tests, I felt like I was in the tww for 10-11 months! I still had EWCM for 1-3 days every month during most of those months, and it was really confusing to me because I was pretty sure I would get a period if I ovulated, but my body was just tricking me. I started taking prenatal vitamins two months ago hoping the vitamins and a better diet would kick start my period, waited a month and then found vitex. My husband didn't believe it would work, he was convinced nothing would work, now he has to believe. I can't wait to tell him, "I told you so!!" When he gets home today :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I started a diet and the vitamins all about 2 weeks ago. I thought that it would help me me balance out and I haven't yet but I am feeling better and I think my balance is coming. I went off of bc way back in may and I've had some normal cycles and 2 abnormal. This is by far the worse of the 2 being cd70 today! I went to get blood work last sat the 10th and the dr said I had ov'd so my 'tww' is waiting to see whether I get a bfp of af or nothing still! It's a bit more stressful when you haven't had a period in a while. I hope I at least get one of the 2 by Christmas or else there may be something wrong with me. I am already like the most stressed out person ever so you could imagine what this wait is doing to me!

Maybe now that you have af you can start tracking ov more closely and get your bfp!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Ladies!

I started Vitex a little over a week ago on about CD 31 I take the liquid form 1000 mg a day. And today I got my first positive OPK ever! :happydance: I do not know if it was a coincidence (sp?) or the Vitex helped things along. I could not believe my eyes when it showed up positive, the test line was darker than the control! I have taken about 40 OPKs in the past few months and this was the first positive. 

Anyway now I have to figure out when I should ovulate. The last OPK I took was 4 days ago and that one was negative so I do not know if this positive means I already O'ed or I am due to O tomorrow,ect. Because I know sometimes they can show up positive for a couple days...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I started a diet and the vitamins all about 2 weeks ago. I thought that it would help me me balance out and I haven't yet but I am feeling better and I think my balance is coming. I went off of bc way back in may and I've had some normal cycles and 2 abnormal. This is by far the worse of the 2 being cd70 today! I went to get blood work last sat the 10th and the dr said I had ov'd so my 'tww' is waiting to see whether I get a bfp of af or nothing still! It's a bit more stressful when you haven't had a period in a while. I hope I at least get one of the 2 by Christmas or else there may be something wrong with me. I am already like the most stressed out person ever so you could imagine what this wait is doing to me!
> 
> Maybe now that you have af you can start tracking ov more closely and get your bfp!

That is what I am hoping, I just started to chart on fertilityfriend. Going to start taking my temps when I wake up to see hubby off to work at 6:30 am and making note of any and all symptoms I feel and see if I can get a hold on my cycles and ovulation. Thinking of ordering some OPKs, and I should be getting two more bottles of vitex in the mail tomorrow along with some red raspberry leaf pills to help with my period pain, and to strengthen my uterus so it can be nice and healthy after it being "out of use" for so long. Would rather use natural herbs instead of pay way too much money to doctors that want me to try and concieve on my own forever before they help me. Good luck to you on ending your long wait!


----------



## ImSoTired

yeah I've only taken like 3 opks in my life! I bought a bunch of em but have been waiting for this cycle to be over. Congrats on the positive, hopefully you didn't miss it and you are about to ov. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I started Vitex a little over a week ago on about CD 31 I take the liquid form 1000 mg a day. And today I got my first positive OPK ever! :happydance: I do not know if it was a coincidence (sp?) or the Vitex helped things along. I could not believe my eyes when it showed up positive, the test line was darker than the control! I have taken about 40 OPKs in the past few months and this was the first positive.
> 
> Anyway now I have to figure out when I should ovulate. The last OPK I took was 4 days ago and that one was negative so I do not know if this positive means I already O'ed or I am due to O tomorrow,ect. Because I know sometimes they can show up positive for a couple days...

Don't know anything about OPKs, because I have never used them, but plan to start using them soon. I do have experience with vitex though and I am pretty dang sure I ovulated 15 days after using it. Also pretty sure that was the first ovulation I had in at least 10 months. I am thinking I ovulated November 29th or a few days after because I had cramps in my ovary area and then lots of EWCM that same day and sore nipples for a few days starting the day after those cramps. Excited to start tracking ovulation and tracking my cycles. Good luck to you!


----------



## Bean66

I get sensitive nipples from 2dpo. 

Lovetoteach - Great that vitex is working for you.

ImSoTired - You'll know what's going on soon.

Rachel - Yay to +OPK!!! :happydance: Chances are you haven't O'd yet but getting BDing! Good luck!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great and even if I did O today I should be covered because we BD'ed Saturday and Sunday. And I will make sure to for the next few days as well! I did not notice much EWCM last cycle but this cycle I drank grapefruit juice daily and started Vitex 10 days ago and I have been getting a lot of it the past 4 days! The only reason I decided to take an OPK today was because I noticed a ton of it this a.m. I really did not expect it to be positive I was shocked.

I also noticed last cycle a couple days or so after I o'ed I got senstive nipples. That is great news lovetoteach that Vitex helped you O! 

Imsotired I pray you get your BFP when you test on Christmas Eve!

Bean-I hope you O soon Vitex continues to move your O earlier!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. If you are religious pray that I get a bfp of af (preferably bfp)! If you aren't religious just keep your fingers crossed! I'll do the same for you!:dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks girls. If you are religious pray that I get a bfp of af (preferably bfp)! If you aren't religious just keep your fingers crossed! I'll do the same for you!:dust:

 I will be doing both for you and for me too [-o&lt;


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow cd71. I'm very cranky this morning. Mostly because it's so early hopefully. I just wish I didn't have anything to do today cause I don't feel like doing ANYTHING. I only have 4 or 5 days left to wait. I'm sooo nervous. I'm probably going to end up back at the doctors. Boo, not happy.


----------



## Rachel789

Well test day is coming soon! I know it sounds like a long ways away but it will be here before you know it and hopefully you will get the best Christmas gift ever! And if not AF should be on its way so you can start fresh.

CD41 here and my temp went up a little today so maybe I O'ed yesterday. I will have to see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## ImSoTired

I just noticed before that my boobs are a bit sore! So I am expecting either one soon!:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

oooooooooooo thats a good sign either way! :happydance:

For me last two cycles after I O'ed I never got sore boobs the only symptoms I got were increased hunger and senstive nipples. So for me I am thinking if I ever get sore boobs it would be a good sign!


----------



## ImSoTired

I usually get sore boobs unfortunately. When I was younger they would hurt for a whole week prior! Bc made it so they never hurt ever and since coming off of bc they hurt for a day or two prior. Although I REALLY want a bfp I'll settle for af. 

Anyway, I hope you o'd and you got some bding in. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I just noticed before that my boobs are a bit sore! So I am expecting either one soon!:flower:

Fingers crossed for you to have good news. Has anyone ever noticed that :flower: <<that, is actually a flower and not crossed fingers? Always thought it was crossed fingers, but then I looked for it on the smilies, and it is actually a flower. Should I have been born a blonde? Academic smarts does not equal common sense!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks lovetoteach. Yeah I knew it was a flower. lol. And I'm a natural blonde! hehe! Don't worry I don't take offense! I hope we all get our bfps soon! :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

I did much better with the BD timing this month than last cycle. We Bd'ed the past three days and will again tonight just to be safe!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sounds like a good plan Rachel I hope you catch the egg!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I did much better with the BD timing this month than last cycle. We Bd'ed the past three days and will again tonight just to be safe!

:flower: :)


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Rachel.


----------



## Sugarlys

So happy I found this thread! I stopped BC in the middle of August (I was on Demulen). Had my withdrawal period right away but then didn't get a period until Nov. 11. It has now been 39 days since then and nothing. I don't know if I ovulated or not...I have been to the dr. She didn't seem too concerned - she did a preg test and it was Negative. 
Wish none of us were dealing with this, but am glad I am not alone!! And I am with you -I will NEVER go back on BCP!


----------



## ImSoTired

sugarlys- Welcome! I know how you feel I am wayyyyy late. I'm hoping to get my bfp though because the doctor said I did ov. Any day now I should know. Sorry to hear that you are a victim of bc also but there is hope it just takes a while I guess. My doctor only tested me because this was my second very long af. Give it a while and call the doctor back if it doesn't correct itself. Maybe you could check ov with opks and temping? I haven't done either yet because I was planning on starting that after this cycle which is still not over at cd71.I am finally getting symptoms though so I hope it's a bfp (dr said I ov'd before the 10th when I went for bloodwork) but if not, af will be welcome because I can't stand being in limbo anymore! I hope you have better luck than me! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

I have been lurking on this thread a while. I feel so badly for those of you with such long/irregular cycles post pill. Luckily, my cycles have been pretty regular, but I feel that the pill has still done a number on me in other ways - like I'm pretty sure my progesterone levels are low, LP is a little too short, and EWCM is scanty, and only had 1 day of it last cycle. I'm trying all sorts of things to try to correct these problems (preseed, EPO, B50) and feel like it's helping. Are you ladies trying vitex or a B complex or anything? I really hope those of you waiting for AF see her soon (or that much awaited BFP!)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread a while. I feel so badly for those of you with such long/irregular cycles post pill. Luckily, my cycles have been pretty regular, but I feel that the pill has still done a number on me in other ways - like I'm pretty sure my progesterone levels are low, LP is a little too short, and EWCM is scanty, and only had 1 day of it last cycle. I'm trying all sorts of things to try to correct these problems (preseed, EPO, B50) and feel like it's helping. Are you ladies trying vitex or a B complex or anything? I really hope those of you waiting for AF see her soon (or that much awaited BFP!)

I am using Vitex, only been using it for 5 weeks, but so far it's been amazing, it helped me start my first REAL period since January when I quit the pills.


----------



## DaisyQ

Lovetoteach86 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread a while. I feel so badly for those of you with such long/irregular cycles post pill. Luckily, my cycles have been pretty regular, but I feel that the pill has still done a number on me in other ways - like I'm pretty sure my progesterone levels are low, LP is a little too short, and EWCM is scanty, and only had 1 day of it last cycle. I'm trying all sorts of things to try to correct these problems (preseed, EPO, B50) and feel like it's helping. Are you ladies trying vitex or a B complex or anything? I really hope those of you waiting for AF see her soon (or that much awaited BFP!)
> 
> I am using Vitex, only been using it for 5 weeks, but so far it's been amazing, it helped me start my first REAL period since January when I quit the pills.Click to expand...


That's great! I've heard really good things about it. FX for all of us post-pill TTCers. I am 5 months now TTC after stopping the pill in late July. I'll never go on it again, I don't think. At least not until I know I'm DONE having kids. By which time, I may not need to go back on it, especially considering how hard it's been TTC! I feel like I may not need BC!


----------



## ImSoTired

I take vitex, B100, and zinc. I was taking EPO but I was stopping after ovulation and this cycle was sooo long I stopped in case I had ovulated. If my period resumes and I don't get my bfp I will start it again. I have also bought opks, a bbt thermom, and preseed so I can track ovulation and use the preseed during bd in my next cycle. Hopefully I won't have to use it though. I want a bfp!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> I take vitex, B100, and zinc. I was taking EPO but I was stopping after ovulation and this cycle was sooo long I stopped in case I had ovulated. If my period resumes and I don't get my bfp I will start it again. I have also bought opks, a bbt thermom, and preseed so I can track ovulation and use the preseed during bd in my next cycle. Hopefully I won't have to use it though. I want a bfp!

How are you feeling today? Any new symptoms?

Fertility Friend gave me the crosshairs today to confirm ovulation. But I know it is off by one day and when I enter a new temp tomorrow it will change my O day to CD 40.


----------



## DaisyQ

Imsotired, it sounds like you've got a great regimen ready to go once AF arrives. Fx!


----------



## ImSoTired

I think af got me. I'm not bleeding heavily but the spotting it red and I'm very crampy. I wish it could have been my bfp but I didn't want an august baby anyway hehe. September seems like a much nicer month.:winkwink: Anywho keep your fx that this is a shorter cycle for me I dunno if I can survive another 71 days! I'm just relieved to know I'm not totally broken and I did ovulate!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad something happened! :happydance: Of course BFP would have been better but this is the next best thing. You are taking Vitex right? I have heard good things about it, I just started. So hopefully both of us will get shorter cycles and our hormones will balance out fast.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- yes I'm on vitex and Bcomplex. Both are supposed to be good for hormones and I'm also going to resume my EPO now that af is here. I've also been excersising and watching my calories so I pray that all of those things will help me have a shorter cycle. I'm prepared to start using opks and temping this month. Thank God it's over! It's really kinda sad how happy I am af finally came!:dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Woohoo for the witch! Glad you got some peace of mind and can start a bright, fresh and shiny new cycle!


----------



## Rachel789

When I got my first AF after stopping BCP and it came 44 days later I was soooooo excited it was funny. Because the only time I stopped BCP in the 12 years I was on it which was about six years ago it took a solid 3 months for me to get AF so I was expecting the same again and when it showed up after only 44 days I was so happy :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel- yes I'm on vitex and Bcomplex. Both are supposed to be good for hormones and I'm also going to resume my EPO now that af is here. I've also been excersising and watching my calories so I pray that all of those things will help me have a shorter cycle. I'm prepared to start using opks and temping this month. Thank God it's over! It's really kinda sad how happy I am af finally came!:dohh:

Know how that is, when my af showed up on monday I was leaning more on the happy side. Even though bfp would have been better news. I finally feel like I am not broken. I thought I might have a real issue, I am very relieved.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Rachel- yes I'm on vitex and Bcomplex. Both are supposed to be good for hormones and I'm also going to resume my EPO now that af is here. I've also been excersising and watching my calories so I pray that all of those things will help me have a shorter cycle. I'm prepared to start using opks and temping this month. Thank God it's over! It's really kinda sad how happy I am af finally came!:dohh:
> 
> Know how that is, when my af showed up on monday I was leaning more on the happy side. Even though bfp would have been better news. I finally feel like I am not broken. I thought I might have a real issue, I am very relieved.Click to expand...

That is *exactly* how I felt lovetoteach. I thought for sure that I had an underactive thyroid, pcos, or something else that could have made me infertile. 71 days is such a long time!


----------



## Bean66

Rachel - Yay for crosshairs. :happydance: Fingers crossed for you.

ImSoTired - Sorry not your BFP but great you're on a new fresh cycle. Fingers crossed the Vitex/B complex works for you and your body starts behaving itself.

Hi Daisy - We've met on another trend. Good luck with the vitex.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Bean! Actually not taking vitex as my cycles are regular - thankfully. Just the B50. And the EPO. And the baby aspirin. And the progesterone cream. And the fish oil. :wacko: Crazy!


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Bean! Actually not taking vitex as my cycles are regular - thankfully. Just the B50. And the EPO. And the baby aspirin. And the progesterone cream. And the fish oil. :wacko: Crazy!


Oh yeah I did know that, met you on the B6 trend. I got some major pregnancy symptoms from the progesterone cream. Hopefully you'll get true pregnancy symptoms but be warned. Good luck.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean66 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bean! Actually not taking vitex as my cycles are regular - thankfully. Just the B50. And the EPO. And the baby aspirin. And the progesterone cream. And the fish oil. :wacko: Crazy!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I did know that, met you on the B6 trend. I got some major pregnancy symptoms from the progesterone cream. Hopefully you'll get true pregnancy symptoms but be warned. Good luck.Click to expand...

OOOh - like what? Do tell! The only symptom I have is tender boobs, but I have that every month, so I'm not reading too much into it. I think I'm feeling some little twinges down there, but I think it's all in my head.


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bean! Actually not taking vitex as my cycles are regular - thankfully. Just the B50. And the EPO. And the baby aspirin. And the progesterone cream. And the fish oil. :wacko: Crazy!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I did know that, met you on the B6 trend. I got some major pregnancy symptoms from the progesterone cream. Hopefully you'll get true pregnancy symptoms but be warned. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> OOOh - like what? Do tell! The only symptom I have is tender boobs, but I have that every month, so I'm not reading too much into it. I think I'm feeling some little twinges down there, but I think it's all in my head.Click to expand...

Well very sore swollen boobs, light cramping, some nausea and hot flushes. I've read that you can get a down regulation of oestrogen receptors when progesterone is low. When you start using Progesterone the receptors wake up and causes symptoms. I don't think it happens with everyone.


----------



## Pinky32

Hi there, wondered if I can join please

I came off cerazette in August after having 20 years of lovely light 28 day cycles. As you can see from my signature it changed as soon as I stopped.

This month I got to 11 days late and had two faint positives and then the rest have been negative so my doctor sent me for blood tests as he thought either i was pregnant or i had an ectopic pregnancy as i had all the right symptoms:

- nausea all day long
- sick once
- severe backache
- niggling cramps for last 3 weeks
- veins in right boob
- bloated stomach
- sensitive to touch stomach
- pee'ing every 30 mins etc

On sunday i started to spot little bit of red but mainly brown but only a little and its been this way upto today.

my results came back today - "normal" - presumably means no HCG in my body so im seeing the doc again on friday to see what the next step is.

Ive been using OPK's but decided about a week ago to start temping as i dont want to just rely on checking CM as I dont know how long my next cycle will be and dont want it suddenly pouncing on me

I spoke to someone on B&B who suggested my mucked up cycle and symptoms were all down to coming off bc - im angry with my doctor because nothing was said to me when i went on it and he knew i was now ttc so should have pre=warned me of possible problems

ive been an emotional wreck on afternoon/evening - i cant stop worrying that its not bc problems but something else

the only thing thats keeping me positive is i had a psychic reading who said that she could see a girl being conceived in jan 2012 - its not much to cling onto but all ive got at the moment

i was so sure i was pregnant that this has just broken me :cry:

sorry to babble on, just wanted to rant - thanks for reading

Lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## ImSoTired

Pinky, sorry you're having such a hard time. It very well could be from the birth control messing up your cycles. It's very difficult and very annoying, especailly when trying to TTC. I hope your doctor can help you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pinky32 said:


> Hi there, wondered if I can join please
> 
> I came off cerazette in August after having 20 years of lovely light 28 day cycles. As you can see from my signature it changed as soon as I stopped.
> 
> This month I got to 11 days late and had two faint positives and then the rest have been negative so my doctor sent me for blood tests as he thought either i was pregnant or i had an ectopic pregnancy as i had all the right symptoms:
> 
> - nausea all day long
> - sick once
> - severe backache
> - niggling cramps for last 3 weeks
> - veins in right boob
> - bloated stomach
> - sensitive to touch stomach
> - pee'ing every 30 mins etc
> 
> On sunday i started to spot little bit of red but mainly brown but only a little and its been this way upto today.
> 
> my results came back today - "normal" - presumably means no HCG in my body so im seeing the doc again on friday to see what the next step is.
> 
> Ive been using OPK's but decided about a week ago to start temping as i dont want to just rely on checking CM as I dont know how long my next cycle will be and dont want it suddenly pouncing on me
> 
> I spoke to someone on B&B who suggested my mucked up cycle and symptoms were all down to coming off bc - im angry with my doctor because nothing was said to me when i went on it and he knew i was now ttc so should have pre=warned me of possible problems
> 
> ive been an emotional wreck on afternoon/evening - i cant stop worrying that its not bc problems but something else
> 
> the only thing thats keeping me positive is i had a psychic reading who said that she could see a girl being conceived in jan 2012 - its not much to cling onto but all ive got at the moment
> 
> i was so sure i was pregnant that this has just broken me :cry:
> 
> sorry to babble on, just wanted to rant - thanks for reading
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone

Have you tried taking anything to help you regulate your cycles? The main reason I was even on BCP was to regulate my cycles, this is why I started Vitex because I know for sure that my body needs a little help to have, "normal" cycles. Some people take other stuff as well, not saying Vitex is the definite answer, everyone is different, but I agree that BCP could definitely be what messed you up. Your body was on them for so long that they were doing all the hormonal work. I was only on BCPs for 6 years and it took me 10-11 months to get a period. I tried a better diet, working out, taking prenatal multivitamins to even everything out... and then I did some research on different natural things to take to help regualte me. I would rather try something natural before spending all that money on doctors and drugs and HOPE that they can figure it all out. Not saying they don't know what they are talking about, just don't have a lot of money to spend on doctors when I am not "sick".


----------



## Pinky32

ImSoTired said:


> Pinky, sorry you're having such a hard time. It very well could be from the birth control messing up your cycles. It's very difficult and very annoying, especailly when trying to TTC. I hope your doctor can help you.

Thank you hunnie

Im angry that they hand them out with no warnings but then again, if we knew then what we know now, hardly anyone would take it!

I spent years thinking that sex without protection would result in pregnancy - how stupid was i lol - soooooo naive!

i'll see what the doc says - probably tell me to "give it time" grrrrr


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah. I don't blame my doctor but his nurse/practitioner or whoever she was. She really sold me on bc but told me nothing about once I wanted to stop. Then when I came off I got a ton of crazy symptoms and when I called my ob/gyn office they said 'oh yeah,that's probably due to coming off of the pill' what?! No one ever told me! I wouldn't have went on them had I known! I just don't think it's healthy. They should teach you how to chart ovulation as a form of birth control before prescribing the pill. I really hope my cycles go back to normal now that I finally got af. I would love to finally be normal once and for all!


----------



## Pinky32

my doc knew i had come off pill and was ttc and yet when i saw him on monday he didnt say anything, i was bawling my eyes out worrying that i was pregnant but something was wrong, mc'ing or ectopic etc and he didnt say a word!

if he had said that it could possibly be the pill then i would have calmed down but instead ive spent 3 horrible days that i wouldnt wish on anyone

oh well, we;re all off it now and have to cope with the withdrawl/side effects

good luck to all


----------



## ImSoTired

Some doctors are really poor all together. Some are just poor in certain situations. I usually don't see my doctor because I choose to have the girls do my exams ( i'm shy and don't want him to see my situation :blush:) and he comes in after to talk to me. I am lucky though and he is a very good doctor. He actually delivered me! lol. I like most of my doctors. I could do without my dentist though!:haha:But anyway, maybe you can find a new doctor or maybe this one will help you get all straightened out in your next appointment. I know how you feel. I know you've had a hard time with your cycles and not knowing what is going on with you. I hope you can get it all taken care of. Good luck!


----------



## Sugarlys

So I bought the Vitex today. Took it and 2 hours later had my AF...haha! Obvi just a coincidence. At least now I know how long the cycle is! 
Do I continue taking the Vitex daily?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ImSoTired

FOr vitex I go by the instructions on the bottle. I take the capsules 3x a day.


----------



## ImSoTired

So my yearly ob/gyn appt is in february! Lets hope I'm pregnant when I go!!!:flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> So my yearly ob/gyn appt is in february! Lets hope I'm pregnant when I go!!!:flower:

That would be awesome :) I think 2012 is my year for things to start looking up, we finally got approved for a home loan. Hope there is a new house AND a new baby by the end of 2012.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats! We bought our first new home last year! It's such a great feeling and I love my little house! I'm a bit worried it may be a bit too small. But I can't help but be in love with it. I hope you have good luck finding a new house and 2012 will be our year!


----------



## ImSoTired

Merry Christmas, ladies! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well CD14 falls on the first for me, that would be a good O date for me haha, nothing like some New Years fun! I don't know if I O on time or not, just started tracking, but that would be nice timing. All the apps say the 28th through the 3rd. Hurry up and get delivered OPKs!


----------



## Sugarlys

Good luck!! I plan on using those too - don't want to miss it again!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope you all had a great holiday! Whats new with everyone here?


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you had a great holiday as well!

CD 49 and 9 DPO here but I have zero symptoms and just have a feeling once again I am not pregnant. I will test in a few days to make sure I am not before I go out drinking for new years! 

How are you?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing much, started using OPKs on monday, which was CD8, I know that is maybe a little early, but I used to have two periods a month before BCP, so now after I stopped BCP I am thinking that I might be having shorter cycles, although I am hoping Viex lengthens it. Just going to test with OPKs for a long stretch so I can see exactly what is going on. Found my CD8 and CD9 Opks to be dark for that early, but maybe I just have a lot of LH in my system at all times? How do I insert a picture in the quick reply area? I know how to insert it when I start a thread, but that option is not there on the quick reply...


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm doing fine cd8 here. Af is basically fin. I have started temping and will begin using opks next week on cd14. I'm hoping that this cycle is much shorter of course and that my hormones can now straighten themselves out. 
I'm determined to find my o day and bd like crazy! I'm going to make a baby! 

Rachel- you never can tell. wait another week and test again! Good luck!

Lovetoteach-I do know that the surge line has to be darker than the test line to be a positive. So maybe you are going to ov shortly but haven't yet? I don't know how to put pics in, sorry.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'm doing fine cd8 here. Af is basically fin. I have started temping and will begin using opks next week on cd14. I'm hoping that this cycle is much shorter of course and that my hormones can now straighten themselves out.
> I'm determined to find my o day and bd like crazy! I'm going to make a baby!
> 
> Rachel- you never can tell. wait another week and test again! Good luck!
> 
> Lovetoteach-I do know that the surge line has to be darker than the test line to be a positive. So maybe you are going to ov shortly but haven't yet? I don't know how to put pics in, sorry.

I thought it has to be at least as dark as the test line at least to be a positive. I am testing again today around 2pm here, it's only 11:20am right now. I BD on monday, going to see how dark the test is today. I am "suppose to" O around the 1st, but looking at how dark the OPKs are I am not sure what to think... I just have to keep testing and see. I am temping, but I missed 5 days of temping due to traveling and being out of town two weekends in a row for Christmas visits. Today I finally got back on track with taking my temperature. We will see if I can manage to stay on track with it while being at my mother in laws lake house for New Years. Still trying to figure out how I am going to pee in a cup in the middle of the afternoon to do and OPK while at my mother in laws this weekend. We don't plan on telling anyone anything until we have a very positive pregnancy test, and even then just a few close family memebers (and of course everyone on here :) )


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach- just keep bding if your opks are that dark. Maybe you're ov early. We aren't telling anyone we are trying either and I'm not telling anyone until I'm 100% sure I'm pregnant and at least 8 weeks along(if I can wait that long, but that's the plan). I'll tell the ppl here of course also. I hope you manage to take care of your business with the inlaws around. I know it must be difficult. I'm sooo happy we live close to our families so I don't have to put myself in that situation. Good Luck!


----------



## Pinky32

Im due to Ov on sat, when will my OPK;s start showing a line??????

For them to be a strong line on sat surely they would start to be faint now or am i worrying too early lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pinky32 said:


> Im due to Ov on sat, when will my OPK;s start showing a line??????
> 
> For them to be a strong line on sat surely they would start to be faint now or am i worrying too early lol

haha I don't know, I have the opposite problem that you are having, I think my lines are just dark really early, most people I have seen don't get darker lines until a lot later and some people don't even ovulate until CD18 or so. 14 is just AVERAGE, the more I research, the more I see a lot of people ovulate around different times, and a lot of the tests I have seen from other ladies have very faint almost non existant lines around CD8-10 and don't get darker until days later. One thing I am starting to learn is that everyone is different, which is why I am trying to figure my own self out and stop compairing myself to other peoples cycles and tests. I am thinking that my dark ones mean I am going to ovulate soon and I am just an early ovulator. I am going to attempt to secretly BD tonight, but it's going to be hard to do it without him catching on because we just BD monday and don't normally BD every other day.


----------



## Pinky32

ive noticed tonight a small sharp pain on my right side (around the ovary area) so im hoping that means that my body is getting ready to Ov within a few days - each month i seemed to have ov around cd14-cd15

lets hope the OPK;s start showing a line of some sort tomorrow and then im ok for BD on friday- its the only time im going to see my OH until late next week


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pinky32 said:


> ive noticed tonight a small sharp pain on my right side (around the ovary area) so im hoping that means that my body is getting ready to Ov within a few days - each month i seemed to have ov around cd14-cd15
> 
> lets hope the OPK;s start showing a line of some sort tomorrow and then im ok for BD on friday- its the only time im going to see my OH until late next week

OPKs are kind of confusing here are mine from CD8 , CD9 (at 12pm) and then again CD9 (at 6pm) and today CD 10 (at 2pm).
 



Attached Files:







CD10.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pinky32

your last test on that pic is as dark as mine get - last month when I used OPK;s they were blank, then faint line, then a line like your No,4 test then the next day negative

i know i ov as my doc said i had a possily early mc earlier this month


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pinky32 said:


> your last test on that pic is as dark as mine get - last month when I used OPK;s they were blank, then faint line, then a line like your No,4 test then the next day negative
> 
> i know i ov as my doc said i had a possily early mc earlier this month

Hmm I don't know what to think, going to try to BD tonight if my DH isn't dead tired from work. We did BD on monday though, so maybe those little guys are still in there too. Maybe I should test again later tonight and see if it is any darker.


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't know much about opks but I am starting to use them soon and I plan on bding when it gets dark until after they go negative just to be safe. As much bd as dh will let me. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I don't know much about opks but I am starting to use them soon and I plan on bding when it gets dark until after they go negative just to be safe. As much bd as dh will let me. lol

Yeah DH wouldn't let me BD last night, he said, we just did it on monday! My temperature is still 97.4 which seems to be my normal or "coverline" temp I guess it's called since it has been that same number at least four mornings out of 11 mornings (5 of which I couldn't temp haha). So I am bad at temping during the holidays, but I am pretty sure that if I ovulated yesterday that my temperature would be going up? So I guess I am safe for another night and I didn't miss ovulation just yet. The lines are all dark though CD8-CD10, weird... I can't pee in a cup until tonight around 7ish, so I guess we will just see what the line looks like then.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sooo impatient! I hope the stupid bc is out of my system forever! I hope I ov the 1st week of Jan and I hope I catch it! It's so nervewracking!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'm sooo impatient! I hope the stupid bc is out of my system forever! I hope I ov the 1st week of Jan and I hope I catch it! It's so nervewracking!

You and me both! I am just trying to figure it all out and get it down pat so when DH is up to joining me in trying too he won't get all frustrated. Right now it's just me trying to figure things out, I think he still wants to wait a few months until I find a job and we are settled in the new house. He is getting more and more curious though because the other day he was asking me how my sil and brother got preggo so fast after they got married. I told him all about the five day fertile period and my OPKs and temping. I think he got a merky picture haha.


----------



## ImSoTired

I wish I were quick at getting pg! It's driving me nuts. My dh was very unsure about the whole thing at first. That's why I went off bcp in may and we just started trying in like Sept. It took some convincing on my part but he it all for it now. I'm choosing not to tell him too much about it because I don't want to scare him off. He doesn't need the stress. I'm hoping I can quietly get a pos opk and convince him to bd a few times around that time without saying much about it. That way he doesn't feel pressured. He agreed he wants a baby and has no problem with the trying but he doesn't know the specifics and I'd like to keep it that way. It would be a nice surprise for him anyway! I can't wait until I ov! I pray it's not around cd58 again! I CANNOT wait that long!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I wish I were quick at getting pg! It's driving me nuts. My dh was very unsure about the whole thing at first. That's why I went off bcp in may and we just started trying in like Sept. It took some convincing on my part but he it all for it now. I'm choosing not to tell him too much about it because I don't want to scare him off. He doesn't need the stress. I'm hoping I can quietly get a pos opk and convince him to bd a few times around that time without saying much about it. That way he doesn't feel pressured. He agreed he wants a baby and has no problem with the trying but he doesn't know the specifics and I'd like to keep it that way. It would be a nice surprise for him anyway! I can't wait until I ov! I pray it's not around cd58 again! I CANNOT wait that long!

What CD are you on right now? I am on CD12, hopefully I don't have to wait long to O, but it is still early. I need to O around New Years, nothing like a little New Years drinking to make the DH BD without thinking about it.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm cd10 today! That sound so great compared to the numbers I was using 2 weeks ago!lol. I hope to ov like a normal person this cycle preferably cd14-16. I have my mind set on getting pg this month!


----------



## ImSoTired

I am feeling like my body is beginning to regulate. I have more cm (prob due to EPO or vitex), I feel good, and my acne is so much lighter and less swollen than it has been since October! My hair has stopped falling out as much although the texture is still a bit off. I think the diet, excersise and vitamins are doing good things for me! I am hoping to ov within this next week and finally have a normal length cycle! And perhaps get my bfp? I am having a hard time keeping up on temping because i haven't been sleeping great and I wake up at odd times. I hope i can get on track with that. I'm going to start using opks tomorrow once a day until they get dark. I took one yesterday out of curiousity and it was neg. But I'm hoping my body is getting ready to ov anyway and I get a pos soon! Dh and I are bding every few days since af stopped anyway. I hope this is my month! How are the rest of you girls? I hope you had a great start to the new year!:flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey! I am hoping to regulate too! After 39 CD, I don't know if I will have it that long again? I just don't want to miss O. I think I will use OPK's more often to try and catch it before it passes. I think my biggest New Years Resolution is to relax about all this. I really believe that I will get pregnant (as long as everything is working properly) exactly when I am supposed to. Although, like all resolutions it is much easier to say than do!! Good luck all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I am feeling like my body is beginning to regulate. I have more cm (prob due to EPO or vitex), I feel good, and my acne is so much lighter and less swollen than it has been since October! My hair has stopped falling out as much although the texture is still a bit off. I think the diet, excersise and vitamins are doing good things for me! I am hoping to ov within this next week and finally have a normal length cycle! And perhaps get my bfp? I am having a hard time keeping up on temping because i haven't been sleeping great and I wake up at odd times. I hope i can get on track with that. I'm going to start using opks tomorrow once a day until they get dark. I took one yesterday out of curiousity and it was neg. But I'm hoping my body is getting ready to ov anyway and I get a pos soon! Dh and I are bding every few days since af stopped anyway. I hope this is my month! How are the rest of you girls? I hope you had a great start to the new year!:flower:

I'm good, had a good new years with DH's family at his mom's little lake property. Snuck a pee on a few OPK strips during that time, they are all still the exact same darkness as they have been CD8-CD15 so far all the same. Temps still low, I am however getting more cm, so I am hoping I don't have to wait too many more days.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> Hey! I am hoping to regulate too! After 39 CD, I don't know if I will have it that long again? I just don't want to miss O. I think I will use OPK's more often to try and catch it before it passes. I think my biggest New Years Resolution is to relax about all this. I really believe that I will get pregnant (as long as everything is working properly) exactly when I am supposed to. Although, like all resolutions it is much easier to say than do!! Good luck all!

Yup, I believe it will happen when it is suppose to happen. I am still trying to figure out my cycles though so maybe in a few months I can help it happen :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Have you guys heard about taking Mucinex? (The cold medication)
One of the girls from another forum I am in said that she has heard that taking that helps you get pregnant. I looked it up online and there is tons of examples of ppl taking it and getting pregnant. Who knows!! Probably can't hurt to try!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> Have you guys heard about taking Mucinex? (The cold medication)
> One of the girls from another forum I am in said that she has heard that taking that helps you get pregnant. I looked it up online and there is tons of examples of ppl taking it and getting pregnant. Who knows!! Probably can't hurt to try!

Thought about it, but my body is usually pretty good at producing plenty of cm around O time. That is what the Mucinex is for right? To help produce more EWCM?


----------



## Sugarlys

Ah I don't know all the abbrevs!!
I think it thins out the "mucus" so that the sperm can get there faster.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> Ah I don't know all the abbrevs!!
> I think it thins out the "mucus" so that the sperm can get there faster.

Sorry, cm= cervical mucus and EWCM= egg white cervical mucus. 

I have also heard several ladies talking about Mucinex, I guess it wouldn't hurt, but to me it's expensive, so I think I am going to try a few months first as we really just started and actually aren't officially full blown trying to concieve. Just more of a hope and a major case of baby fever :) Trying to get DH to jump into full on trying mode though.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have heard of mucinex but I think it is to produce EWCM or something like that. I am going to use preseed this cycle and I'm taking EPO so I'm not going to go that route yet. 

This morning my temp is only slightly higher and no cm yet. It's early though and could be a fluke thing. I also missed temping the past 2 days :blush:. I am finding it a bit difficult but I hope I can get it together soon. I'm going to take an opk next time I have to pee. I'm cd14 and this is the earliest I suppose I could/should ov. I'm hoping I do within the next few days at least, and that my cycle is a nice normal 30 days or so! I am having some sort of very mild cramping the past few days. Hoping it is my body getting ready to ov? I have heard other women say that they have ov symptoms up to a week before ov. Fx I ov soon and :dust: to you girls!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Imsotired, I hope you have an earlier O this cycle!

I am officially on my 4th cycle TTC and also am hoping for an earlier O. I pray the Vitex helps. I have been temping for the past couple cycles and I noticed last cycle the day before I O'ed my temp dropped significantly. I do not think this happens for everyone but it is something to be on the lookout for as it can be a sign you will O soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

Just took my opk and it was neg. :nope:. Hoping ov comes within the next week. Maybe it will sneak up on me.There is a line but it's way to light to be pos, not as dark as the test line at all yet. I will try my hardest to be consistant with temping and keep my eye out for a drop rachel. I have seen that on other ppls chart before also, I think this is our 4th cycle ttc also. I am getting a bit impatient again but trying to be positive. :dust: for you and me!


----------



## Rachel789

I totally understand. I am already feeling impatient this cycle and it is only CD3! :wacko: I do not think I can take another crazy long cycle.

When you get a positive OPK you will without a doubt know it is positive. I took many and thought I would never get a true positive because I had so many near positives that were close to the control color but last cycle I finally got a real positive and I knew for sure it was, it felt good to see a positive! Because of my long cycles I blew through so many OPKs, now I am just going to wait until my temp gets lower and I notice EWCM to start using OPKs. I used about 40 of them the first two cycles! I got so sick of seeing negatives.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I totally understand. I am already feeling impatient this cycle and it is only CD3! :wacko: I do not think I can take another crazy long cycle.
> 
> When you get a positive OPK you will without a doubt know it is positive. I took many and thought I would never get a true positive because I had so many near positives that were close to the control color but last cycle I finally got a real positive and I knew for sure it was, it felt good to see a positive! Because of my long cycles I blew through so many OPKs, now I am just going to wait until my temp gets lower and I notice EWCM to start using OPKs. I used about 40 of them the first two cycles! I got so sick of seeing negatives.

Yeah my OPKs are all the same still..
I am on CD16, I will test today in an hour or two. I hope todays test is a little darker. Getting tired of the same old lines.
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD15.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ImSoTired

That looks like mine this morning lovetoteach! That sucks. Hope we both ov soon!


----------



## usmcwife.em

I definitely understand. I was on the pill from October of 2006 until October of 2007. DH and I decided to start TTC on Nov. 1st of 2007 and to this day my cycles are all messed up. 4+ years and never have my cycles gone back to normal. After years of trying to get a doctor to listen to me, they put me on Provera to initiate a period and then the pill again hoping to regulate it after 3 months. This was in November of 2010. Didn't work. We had a lapse in insurance, but will be reinstating it this month and I am going to demand a referral to a specialist because I am so frustrated that after 4 years no one will listen to me. So frustrating to know that something isn't right but have no one listen to you!!


----------



## ImSoTired

This is my opk from earlier....not yet:nope:
 



Attached Files:







Image01032012141413.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ImSoTired

usmcwife- I am sorry to hear that you still aren't regulated. I hope you can get to a specialist and get the help you need. 4 years is a long time. I couldn't even imagine. The best of luck to you and I hope we both get our :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> This is my opk from earlier....not yet:nope:

Yup looks like all of mine :( Hurry up dark OPKs!


----------



## Rachel789

Looks like it is getting there. Some women have a fade in and fade out pattern. What I like to do is take a picture of them each day and compare to see if it got darker. I use the same kind of OPKs.


----------



## ImSoTired

I sure hope that it gets darker! Maybe the more i use them I will be able to find a pattern. It is def darker than the one I took the other day out of curiousity. Maybe I'll get lucky and have a normal length cycle. Oh please let me be lucky!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I sure hope that it gets darker! Maybe the more i use them I will be able to find a pattern. It is def darker than the one I took the other day out of curiousity. Maybe I'll get lucky and have a normal length cycle. Oh please let me be lucky!

Today's test looks like all my other tests :( Unless I am just blind.
 



Attached Files:







CD16.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Elram

I agree! bc is bad! My cycle is just as messed up! a 32,30,29 then 34 day cycle whereas I was very regular! Specially ttc, the emotional ride is exhausing!


----------



## ImSoTired

FF says I ov'd on cd10. Not very likely if you ask me. I never had any fertile cm. Also, this would mean I'm having a Very short cycle. Haha! Me a short cycle? I don't think so! I think it is a result of my messy temping. If I truly ov'd on cd 10 I bet i didn't catch the egg! This really sucks. I'm not at all happy. Why can't I be one of those girls that just gets pregnant without even trying!? I'm still keeping my eye out for ov. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Can you post a link to your chart?


----------



## ImSoTired

I prob can but I'm not going to yet. I missed temping completely twice and only have seven temps down. Plus I was checking cm and didnt have any fertile. I have had fertile cm before so I doubt that I missed it. Plus a friend of mine told me to go to this site and convert my temps that I didn't take at the right time (which was like 5 out of 7:blush:) and I did that and I don't know how accurate that is. I will probably post it after this cylce is over. It just doesn't make any sense. I don't think it's possible that I ovd so soon. I have never had a 24 day cycle.


----------



## Sugarlys

I'msotired - what does FF mean?


----------



## ImSoTired

fertility friend.


----------



## ImSoTired

Have your charts ever picked up a surge and called it ov? I am dreading the thought that I may have missed the egg....:cry:

I think my opks may be lighter than yesterday also....


----------



## Sugarlys

I haven't kept charts yet. I've only started ttc since Nov.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think your temps are just messed up. I don't think ff ovulation prediction of CD10 is right. If your temps aren't done correctly I would rely more on the OPKs if I were you. Of course it is better to have both, but it is hard to get the temps when your sleep is wacky. I just tend to temp the first time I wake up in the morning since I wake up a million times during the morning/night. I will wake up a lot between 5:50amish and 8am, so I usually try to temp the first time I wake up so I don't mess it all up. I just keep a flash light and the thermometer right next to me on the table. I did miss a few days right after af stopped though because of all the holiday travel.


----------



## Bean66

FF has got my O date wrong before. I'm sure you haven;t missed it.


----------



## ImSoTired

sry double post...


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you girls are right! It looks like my opk was a bit lighter today too:wacko:. Bean66 just the girl I wanted to talk to! I went shopping today and picked up a good prenatal. I am on vitex, b100complex, zinc, and epo(up until I ov cause I hope I didn't already). Do you think it is necessary for me to take the prenatal or should I wait until I'm pg? It probably won't hurt if I'm on too many vitamins right? I go to the ob/gyn next month so I will talk it over with them but what is your opinion?


----------



## Rachel789

My Dr. told me to start taking a prenatel 3 months before I stopped BCP because it takes time for it to build up in your system and it is important from day one of pregnancy to have that in your system. My mom is a nurse and worked at a gyno office and asked the dr. and that dr. suggested to even start them up to a year before you are ready to start trying!


----------



## ImSoTired

I may end up taking them rachel, thanks! I'm so confused and upset about this whole fertility friend thing. I truly don't think I ov'd but I'm no expert either. I was really hoping this would be my cycle.:cry: I bd'd two days before the alleged ov and 2 days after so I doubt I caught it if the egg was indeed there. I wish there were cleared signs. Who would have thought it would be sooo difficult to fall pregnant when in school they always taught that it only takes one time!Even if he pulls out!Ugg, I'm just obsessing! I hope I get a very positive opk tomorrow!That will put my mind at ease!


----------



## Rachel789

I know they made it sound like it was soooo easy! I guess they wanted to scare us. :haha:

Due to your history of longer cycles I would tend to think you did not O this early and it could be wrong due to you missing some temps. Also if you did not notice any fertile CM and you have in the past then you probably did not yet. I am not trying to pressure you to post your chart but the reason I asked is sometimes it is helpful to have others check it out that have experience so they can give you feedback. It has been helpful for me in the past when FF changed my O date on me two cycles ago.


----------



## ImSoTired

I know but I wasn't going to post it because I feel that it is so inaccurate and still so early in my cycle. I really haven't temped consistantly as all and I feel like that is why my temps are so different but they picked up on something I guess. I hope it wasn't ov though. Maybe in a week or two I will post it if I can begin temping reasonably. I don't know I guess we will have to see if af comes or if I get a pos opk.


----------



## Rachel789

I would just keep temping and BDing every other day, dont stress about missing O because as you said your temping pattern hasnt been good so it most likely is not accurate especially if you havent gotten a pos OPK.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks that really makes me feel a bit better. I just took a look at my chart and it looks ridiculous to me. The difference from the lowest to the highest is only a degree. I guess that'll do it but it's really not that high if you ask me. I guess I could have ov'd but I hope not. I'll try and keep it up. I also looked at how to link it and couldn't figure that out either. lol. I'll keep at it. Thanks!


----------



## Bean66

Hi. I agree with Rachel get taking that prenatal.

And get that chart on here! We can help. Set an alarm and take it the same time everyday. I set mine for 6 then go back to sleep. As you mentioned you can adjust temp. It's worth doing this is temp is taken within 90 minutes of 'normal' time. If I wake really early like 4am, I take it then take it again when I wake in the morning. Then compare and decide on a temp in between!!

FF messed with me once. My chart started to look triphasic then it just changed O day. I was so upset. Remember it is only a computer program and can get it wrong. I am 100% sure you havent O'd. A BnB friend on here had crosshairs but I told her and to trust them. They kept changing and I told her to keep bding.... Well she eventually I'd at cd28 or something and got her BFP!! Hopefully you won't have to wait until cd28 but you will O and fingers crossed catch that egg.


----------



## Bean66

Linking. You have to do a homepage first. Then go to sharing. Get code then copy the link under bbcode code and paste here.


----------



## Bean66

Homepage on FF friend.

Go to sharing then set up.


----------



## Rachel789

There is a link below your graph that says "share" click that and you have to get the html code then you copy and paste that.


----------



## ImSoTired

I will try and link the chart in a few days when I get on a better temping schedule. Thanks girls. I feel a bit better. Some people were telling me to believe it but I don't think I've ever ov'd so early but I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I will try and link the chart in a few days when I get on a better temping schedule. Thanks girls. I feel a bit better. Some people were telling me to believe it but I don't think I've ever ov'd so early but I guess we will find out soon enough.

I don't believe it, keep doing OPKs and see what they look like the next few days.

I am CD17 over here and they still all look the same. Glad I didn't O today though because DH said he is, "too tired" to BD. Boo on him, but he promised we would tomorrow, so hopefully I will O early CD19 so the little swimmers will be there to meet the egg:) So I guess that means I want to see a positive OPK tomorrow right? Since ovulation is 12-36 hours after a positive OPK?


----------



## ImSoTired

Sounds good Lovetoteach. Good luck! I'm gonna just try and bd whenever he'll let me. I hope I didn't miss ov! My opk was a bit fainter today than yesterday I think:nope:. I hope that isn't a bad sign. Anyway I'll take another tomorrow and hopefully it'll darken up. I have decided I'm going to start temping at 6 every morning as apposed to 7 and use my phone as an alarm. I think it is a better plan for my current situation and hopefully it'll give me better results. Keep your fx for me and I'll keeep mine fx for you! :dust: I hope we both get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fx for sure! Some people say to test two times a day, but I only have 6 OPK tests left and I just ordered an OPK and HPT bundle that won't get here until the 10th or 11th, so I can't really use two a day :( Hopefully one will catch it, or I will have a rise in temps for a few days. Would love to have a new house and a BFP at the same time, don't know if I am allowed that much good luck at once, but I am still crossing my fingers! 
Keep me updated!


----------



## ImSoTired

So I think I figured it out. I din't have temps for my cd11 and 12 I didn't temp those days and I left them blank on my chart. So that means I either ov'd cd10,11,or12, or that those temps would have been gradually higher making it not seem like the prior number was such a dip. I hope I'm right. I bd on cd12 so if that were the day it would probably work out great! I thinkit is all just messy temps and after this cycle (hopefully it's short) I'm going to start again with a better plan and temp at 6. In my opinion though I haven't ov'd and I'm going to keep using the opks to make sure. This whole thing is soooo annoying. I knew taking it to the next step would be stressful for me! I'm not really cut out to know so much about my cycle. I am desperate for my :bfp:


----------



## Rachel789

Honeslty I would try not to stress about it too much and keep BDing. I know its easier said that done but if you did not get a pos OPK then it is likely you did not O yet. My OPKs would get darker then lighter then dark again eventually when I really O'ed so dont worry that it is getting lighter it will get dark again.

Once you take your temps at a consistent time and are sleeping at least 3 hours before you take it you will feel comfortable relying on them. I had trouble with this at first when I had started temping. I actually started waking up multiple times throughout the night because I was stressing about it so I almost stopped doing it. But eventually I got used to it. I take my temp at 5:45 every morning because that is when my DH's alarm goes off, then I just go back to sleep after that.


----------



## ImSoTired

rachel- I agree. I am going to take them at 6 because that is my most consistant wake up time. I took it at 6 this morning but I had been in and out of sleep for an hour before so again I dunno how accurate it is. But I think if I stick to it it will even out. Hoping for a darker opk today or some sign of upcoming ov. Trying to be positive and not freak out. Ihave lots of cleaning to do today and I hope that'll take my mind off of it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah I try to take mine around 6ish in the morning too, but I thought I screwed it up because I had to get up and pee really bad. Took it anyways, and it was still only 97.3 after I got up to pee. Wonder if that means that it would have actually been a few degrees lower... 97.3 actually sounds very normal for me, but I would think my temp would have rised since i moved around and got up.. Usually when I move around too much it jumps to 98 really fast. I guess I am thinking too much about it. I am only having a tiny bit of cm though, so maybe O day is a lot further away then I thought.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I feel like I toss and turn some nights a lot and I get really warm and kick off my blankets and stuff. Especially because I wake up before the alarm and turn over and try to go back to sleep. These are all reasons i feel like my temps aren't accurate. I would imagine your temp may have been a bit lower before you got up. 

I got another neg opk today still pretty light like yesterday. It's so annoying but I've been busting my butt cleaning the house and I'm tired so I'm finding it difficult to get too upset about it. I'm just gonna keep on trying. :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach I feel like I toss and turn some nights a lot and I get really warm and kick off my blankets and stuff. Especially because I wake up before the alarm and turn over and try to go back to sleep. These are all reasons i feel like my temps aren't accurate. I would imagine your temp may have been a bit lower before you got up.
> 
> I got another neg opk today still pretty light like yesterday. It's so annoying but I've been busting my butt cleaning the house and I'm tired so I'm finding it difficult to get too upset about it. I'm just gonna keep on trying. :shrug:

Me too, just keep testing and testing and testing, eventually we will see some sort of pattern. This is my first month for both, so I guess DH might get his way in waiting a few more months to get a bfp, because it might take me a few months to figure it out. Also it might take a few more months for vitex to regulate my cycle. Guess I can't expect to be perfectly normal when i just had my first period in 10-11 months on Dec 19th.


----------



## ImSoTired

This is my first cycle for temping and opks also. And I also just began vitex on the 7th of Dec. We have been trying without any of it since about Sept. DH had a hard time with it at first but now I know he wants a baby too. I'm guessing it'll take me a while to get the hang of it also. I think we both have gone through a lot since coming off of bc and I hope the vitex works and regulates! Good luck!:flower:I hope we both get our 
:bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

Temping went decent this morning. I feel like it might be accurate for once! FF came to it's senses and took away the crosshairs. It still says that i 'may have ov'd cd8 to cd15' but I think a few of those temps were high due to tossing and turning and a later time. I think I could keep it up and temp more consistantly. I'm hoping I get a dark opk today! That would really make my day! I have been really emotional the past 2 nights. I dunno what that is about but I hope it goes away!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you get your pos OPK soon! It is such a good feeling seeing a positive. I look forward to that day again in this cycle. I just hope it does take over a month again to happen I think I will loose my mind :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

I know I am dreading having a long cycle! I think I'd go nuts if I had one like last cycle!


----------



## ImSoTired

Another day another neg opk! Although I do think that that it is darker than the past 2 days and more like the shae I had the other day. I'm hoping it keeps getting darker! FX!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My temp was 97.5 this morning, which was .1 above any of my temps, don't know what that is suppose to mean, just have to see what my temps do over the next few days to know if that means anything. Haven't done an OPK yet, waiting a few hours until at least 2pm, right now it's 10:38am. I hope I am not one of those who never gets that dark in your face OPK. Also wondering if it's possible I ovulated the last day of my period or something weird like that. I didn't start OPKs until my last day of spotting, which I was counting as day 7 of af even though the last 4 days of af were very light random spotting. Only a dark OPK or the arrival of AF will tell!


----------



## Bean66

I'msotired - Sorry another negative. It will happen. Still early days. I O between 18 and 20 usually. 

Lovetoteach - Doesn't look like you've O'd yet. But I have friend who got pregnant when she was 16 after bding during her AF!! Very fertile!

This cycle i was happy with Oing CD18 BUT I've been spotting ever since! BUT I am 11dpo and no AF yet so I'm at least happy with that. Small steps. Don;t understand the spotting as started 0/1dpo. It's only on TP and sometimes only if I check. Basically brown CM but everyday! Booked to see GP in 2 weeks.

Imsotired - hope you get that + over the weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope you got you pos opk!
Bean I'm hoping to ov this weekend! I will be ready!Spotting everyday since o? hmmm? I dunno what to think. Good luck girls keep me updated.

I still have creamy type cm but it might be a little more abundant/ watery today. I hope it clears up and gets stretchy! Still waiting and hopeful! cd17!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Why are the OPKs darker before they dry? Here is my CD19 OPK wet, and then when it dried it looks like all the other OPKs I have taken. Confusing...
 



Attached Files:







cd19.png
File size: 468.1 KB
Views: 4









cd15 to 19.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









cd19only.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ImSoTired

This might be tmi but twice today when using the bathroom I had a little clear jelly like glob when wiping:blush:sry! It isn't too stretchy like ewcm. I have had this in the past but it was before I was ttc so I didn't pay much attention to it. Could be ewcm forming? I don't know?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> This might be tmi but twice today when using the bathroom I had a little clear jelly like glob when wiping:blush:sry! It isn't too stretchy like ewcm. I have had this in the past but it was before I was ttc so I didn't pay much attention to it. Could be ewcm forming? I don't know?

I don't know, I had that yesterday and it freaked me out. I was like, what is that??? Actually it was a little stretchy, but it was just a tiny globby thing.


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach exactly! I know I've had it before but I never paid much attention. Now it's got me stumped as I am checking cm and everything. I'm gonna try and bd just in case. It could maybe mean ov coming?It's worth a shot!


----------



## ImSoTired

My opk is MUCH darker today! cd18. And we bd yesterday and today. Although I did get up today and walk around soon after. Will bd tomorrow to cover all my bases! I hope I catch eggy. If it isn't pos, it almost is!FX!
 



Attached Files:







Image01072012170657.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bean66

Yay!! Think you'll get your positive tomorrow!! Good luck!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> This might be tmi but twice today when using the bathroom I had a little clear jelly like glob when wiping:blush:sry! It isn't too stretchy like ewcm. I have had this in the past but it was before I was ttc so I didn't pay much attention to it. Could be ewcm forming? I don't know?

Def sounds like the beggining of EWCM!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Bean! Yay! I hope so! It really looks darker in person than in the photo, my phone is garbage at taking pics. I am gonna have to keep on dh to bd lol. It will be so worth it though if we catch the egg. FX it gets a bit darker!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My o p k looks like yours, will post when D h gets off the computer.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My opk is MUCH darker today! cd18. And we bd yesterday and today. Although I did get up today and walk around soon after. Will bd tomorrow to cover all my bases! I hope I catch eggy. If it isn't pos, it almost is!FX!

woo hoo, that is a lot darker :)

Here are my tests from yesterday, CD19 and today CD20
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 vs CD20.png
File size: 258.3 KB
Views: 3









cd 20 again.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









cd 20.png
File size: 143.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ImSoTired

Yours is also looking darker lovetoteach! We may ov on the same day! I'm guessing tomorrow or the day after by the opk. It is really darker than it looks in the pic!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Yours is also looking darker lovetoteach! We may ov on the same day! I'm guessing tomorrow or the day after by the opk. It is really darker than it looks in the pic!

Yeah, dh knew I was poas, so he asked the results and I told him, then he asked what it meant when it was dark like that.. Wonder if KNOWING I will o soon will make him more or less likely to bd tomorrow. Hard to tell what he thinks about saying, "screw it lets try!" He is soooo close to giving in. Tmi, but he told me last night I have to keep all those little guys in if I want to get pregnant. He it's sending mixed signals. Who says men aren't just as complicated?


----------



## Rachel789

Both of yours are looking good!!! CD 7 here and I cannot wait until another week or so to start using OPKs!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Yours is also looking darker lovetoteach! We may ov on the same day! I'm guessing tomorrow or the day after by the opk. It is really darker than it looks in the pic!
> 
> Yeah, dh knew I was poas, so he asked the results and I told him, then he asked what it meant when it was dark like that.. Wonder if KNOWING I will o soon will make him more or less likely to bd tomorrow. Hard to tell what he thinks about saying, "screw it lets try!" He is soooo close to giving in. Tmi, but he told me last night I have to keep all those little guys in if I want to get pregnant. He it's sending mixed signals. Who says men aren't just as complicated?Click to expand...

I agree. My dh is the same way! He tells me he wants one and then when I start to talk about it he gets nervous. So I'm just going to continue trying without making a fuss and hopefully by the time I get pg he'll be ok with it. Hes not holding back with the bd the last few days so I think it's a good sign. 

Rachel I'm hoping I get another dark one today but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Although I've heard a lot of women say that they never got a true pos with an opk just darker than usual. So maybe that was my pos? I'm gonna try not to stress about it. Also My temp was a tad bit higher this morning instead of lower like for ov. I was a little restless this morning though before I temped. I took it 10 min late and I was tossing and turning.We are prob gonna bd again today and hopefully monday to cover all my bases incase that was my pos. FX!


----------



## Bean66

Your temp doesn't always drop at O so don't go off that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rachel789

I never got a true postive my first cycle of charting and using OPKs but I knew I O'ed because of my temp shift. I was convinced I was one of those who would not get a true positive but I got a clear one last month. It was such a relief to see it! I think you have a good game plan, the best advice I can give you is to keep BDing at least every other day until you are 100% sure you O'ed. I have had FF change my O date on me so you really cannot trust it too much. What CD are you now? Last cycle for me the day of O my temp went up a little bit then the day after it shot up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Bean. Good to know. I really think that was my pos because I mean it was dark. I saved it as a referance and now that they are dry the lines look pretty much the same. Which has never happened in any of my other opks. So I'm guessing I will ov today if it was pos? How long do opks stay dark though. Like If yesterday I got a pos would todays still be dark or would it begin to get light again? Like what if I took 2 yesterday, is it possible that one would be light and one would be dark? They're kind of strange little things and I'm just wondering how accurate they are.


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks Bean. Good to know. I really think that was my pos because I mean it was dark. I saved it as a referance and now that they are dry the lines look pretty much the same. Which has never happened in any of my other opks. So I'm guessing I will ov today if it was pos? How long do opks stay dark though. Like If yesterday I got a pos would todays still be dark or would it begin to get light again? Like what if I took 2 yesterday, is it possible that one would be light and one would be dark? They're kind of strange little things and I'm just wondering how accurate they are.

It really depends. Some people get a positive for a couple days some only get a positive for a few hours. Usually you will O in the next day or so after a positive. I used to save my OPKs but I found they did not look the same after they dried so I started taking pictures of them and comparing like that and it was much easier!


----------



## Rachel789

I just looked at the pic of the OPK you posted yesterday and that very well could be your positive. What CD are you today?


----------



## Bean66

What Rachel say's. It depends I use Smileys to confirm but only get one per cycle. I do get a slight fade in/out though. 

Again as Rachel say's keep bding at least EO day until O is confirmed but don't trust FF straight away. I check my cervix so I tend to know when I'm no longer fertile.

I'm a Rachel too btw!


----------



## Rachel789

Another Rachel!

How is this cycle going for you? Have you O'ed yet? If so what day did you O this cycle?


----------



## ImSoTired

Hmmm. I am cd19 today. I just read up on opks and they said that some women will only get their pos once a day and the opks earlier/later in the day will have already began to fade. I think if that wasn't my pos if I had taken another a few hours later that that one would have been. I'm going to take advantage and bd and just pray that was it. That's all I can do right?


----------



## Rachel789

I would continue to take your OPKs just to see what they look like and continue BDing. What is your CM like?


----------



## ImSoTired

yeah that's my plan. I have a feeling that was my pos though. My cm is a bit watery today but not too stretchy. I'm going to use some preseed I have today. It's early yet. Maybe it'll get more slippery and stretchy as the day goes. But the past 2 days it has been more watery and less creamy.


----------



## Bean66

Watery is fertile and EWCM sometimes stay's near the cervix. TMI but sometimes I have to search to find any. Have you done a OPK today yet?

Rachel - Well. I'm 13dpo and I may have my BFP. Here's my testing trend. What do you ladies think?

If I am it's good news for all as I have a short LP, spotting throughout my LP and only bd'd twice and didn't lie down after.

I am not getting excited yet.........


----------



## Rachel789

I just checked it out, and it looks promising! Keep us posted here, I am crossing everything for you! :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

What day did you O this cycle?


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean! those lines look promising! Wait until tomorrow and test again! I hope this is your bfp. Remember that implantation may have happened recently and your body is not yet producing the preg hormones in a large ammount. That is why the tests are so light perhaps? Kepp your head up but I think a congratulations are in order! Also, you've have been a lot of help to me and I really want to thank you! Please let some of your good luck rub off on me! I'm hoping to catch this eggy!:flower:

Oh and I haven't done an opk yet I don't hafta pee yet! It's only about 10:30am here and I just had my fmu at around 8. So I will be using one when I hafta go next. lol


----------



## Rachel789

Bean is right watery is fertile, it sounds like you may have O'ed or will soon. It seems like the vitex helped you! I know your last cycle was crazy long, how long have your other cycles been since stopping BCP? Are you taking Vitex throughout your cycle? How much?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- My cycles have been like this since bcp-
May- withdrawl bleed
June 29 days
(July skipped)
August 63 days
Sept 33
Oct 33 
Nov skipped
Dec 71

So you see there is a chance I could go back to normal or at least have a decent length cycle any time now.

It was a month yesterday that I began taking the vitex. I take the capsule form 400mg 3x a day.It may be working for me!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Watery is fertile and EWCM sometimes stay's near the cervix. TMI but sometimes I have to search to find any. Have you done a OPK today yet?
> 
> Rachel - Well. I'm 13dpo and I may have my BFP. Here's my testing trend. What do you ladies think?
> 
> If I am it's good news for all as I have a short LP, spotting throughout my LP and only bd'd twice and didn't lie down after.
> 
> I am not getting excited yet.........

I see the positive on the blue test. Probably will show up in the next few days on the pink tests :) 

Also my temp dropped a tiny bit after two days of really dark almost positive/maybe positive. See what my temps do the next two days, maybe I am finally going to ovulate today? I BD two days ago though, and I am not sure if I can get DH to BD again today. He has kinda caught on to my little plan, so we will see if he wants to go along with it or put it off another month. Maybe my BD two days ago will still be enough?


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach use all of you womanly power to get him to bd. Clean the house naked for heaven's sake! This is our month, come on! We could be bump buddies! hehe


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> lovetoteach use all of you womanly power to get him to bd. Clean the house naked for heaven's sake! This is our month, come on! We could be bump buddies! hehe

LOL, he really would be on to my plan if I cleaned the house naked. I will try really hard though!


----------



## Bean66

Clean the house naked!! :haha:

Thanks ladies - I hope you are right.

Rachel - I think I O'd cd18. TMI but I got my positive on Christmas day and knew I was fertile on christmas eve. We were at my folks and sharing my parents room with my bro and SIL so when I knew I was fertile I managed to get my DH to bd in my parents bathroom! :haha: Sorry TMI. It will be hilarious if we have a sticky bean conceived in my parents bathroom on christmas day.

I'msotired - what kinda books do you like?


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean I read all the books in the house! I read my husbands music biographies a bunch of books I borrowed from friends, a bunch of classics I had around the house. I'll read anything but I'm always looking for something to read that is fun or interesting. I'm not particularly into the vampire thing unless it's set in a comedic kind of way. Those silly teen 'love stories' can be sort of ridiculous sometimes though I have read a few. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bean66

We read fantasy stuff. Not sci fi or vampire. The Game of Thrones is good by RR Martin. They've recently done a series of the first book. Or less intense I like the trudi Canavan books and Robin Hobb books. 

I'll let you know if I think of more.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the suggestions! I will look into them! I'm so excited that I may be ovulating and bding at the right time! I have a really good feeling! I keep laughing and smiling to myself. Dh thinks I'm nutty! I haven't told him I'm ov so he won't feel any pressure. So exciting! hehehe


----------



## Bean66

Good luck!!! Fingers crossed you catch that egg!


----------



## twokiddos

I just had the longest cycle of my life. Got my IUD out on 11/11/11 and just got my first period yesterday 1/7/12. Trying to stay sane during this time was near impossible but I'm only hoping this next cycle is closer to normal. Good luck ladies


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I will look into them! I'm so excited that I may be ovulating and bding at the right time! I have a really good feeling! I keep laughing and smiling to myself. Dh thinks I'm nutty! I haven't told him I'm ov so he won't feel any pressure. So exciting! hehehe

Two things. First, here is my OPK for today, and second, I am pretty sure my DH just agreed to officially ttc and cooperate with me :) His sister and I keep telling him that it could take a few months and then we have 9 months to get everything else in order.
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 20 and 21.png
File size: 287.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lovetoteach86

twokiddos said:


> I just had the longest cycle of my life. Got my IUD out on 11/11/11 and just got my first period yesterday 1/7/12. Trying to stay sane during this time was near impossible but I'm only hoping this next cycle is closer to normal. Good luck ladies

Know how long waits are. I waited from January 11th, when i stopped BCP to December 19th to have my first official period! Good luck to you too.


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - I'm not sure. I'm crap with lines. How can lines be difficult? Some say as long as part is as dark it's positive. Have you looked at peeonastick website?

I'd say cd19 and Cd20 were the darkest? But as I say I'm useless. I buy smiley's to confirm +.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Lovetoteach - I'm not sure. I'm crap with lines. How can lines be difficult? Some say as long as part is as dark it's positive. Have you looked at peeonastick website?
> 
> I'd say cd19 and Cd20 were the darkest? But as I say I'm useless. I buy smiley's to confirm +.

I think so too, but I took 19 and 20 later in the day, and I took today's way too early. I think I am going to test again in a few hours and see what it looks like. Hopefully I can BD today too just in case.


----------



## Bean66

Always worth an extra bd session!! Good luck! Hope you're very long wait was worth it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Check it out! This is from today! My first definate pos! I've been wearing dh out bding so I hope he agrees to go for it tonight and maybe tomorrow too? I'm going crazy! lovetoteach you may have o'd. They look pretty dark and I read that a woman who never gets a true pos may just have a short surge. Good luck. I hope we will be bump buddies in a few weeks! This will be a long tww for me! So excited!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sugarlys

I am on CD 18...according to my "calculations" I should be Oing next Sunday...however, that is if my next cycle is 39 days just as my last one was. 
So, I started using OPK's this morning..I figure I will use one daily just to make sure I don't miss it! 
Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Check it out! This is from today! My first definate pos! I've been wearing dh out bding so I hope he agrees to go for it tonight and maybe tomorrow too? I'm going crazy! lovetoteach you may have o'd. They look pretty dark and I read that a woman who never gets a true pos may just have a short surge. Good luck. I hope we will be bump buddies in a few weeks! This will be a long tww for me! So excited!

Woohoo, me too I think, I broke down and took another OPK in the later afternoon hours
Also, right after I took that test we BD :)
 



Attached Files:







cd21 3pm test.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> I am on CD 18...according to my "calculations" I should be Oing next Sunday...however, that is if my next cycle is 39 days just as my last one was.
> So, I started using OPK's this morning..I figure I will use one daily just to make sure I don't miss it!
> Good luck everyone :)

Good luck, keep on the look out so you can catch that egg!


----------



## ImSoTired

Looking good! Looks like we will be in the tww together! At least we will have someone to wait with! I have a really good feeling!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I never would have known when to BD without the OPKs, I would be so lost. Can't wait to see what my temps do the next few days. Hope they rise and I can't start another tww. I thought I would be testing the 16th because that is when all the sites predicted my next period, guess I will be pushing my test date back on the January testers thread. Nice to have someone in the same time frame to wait with. Hope today was finally ovulation day for sure, I did have a slight temperature dip today.


----------



## Bean66

Imsotired - lovely +.

Lovetoteach - getting there but not sure that's your true + yet. Get bding though!

Good luck ladies


----------



## ImSoTired

I actually got a bit of a dip in temp this morning so I'm hoping tomorrow is my rise? Ahhh it's so nervewracking because I dunno what is going on in there. We bd'd last night with some preseed and I tried not to get up too soon but after a half hour I desperately had to pee! But even so I didn't feel much if any drip out. I guess I'll try and get him to bd one more time today but I don't know if he'll go for it as he has work today and this would be the 4th day in a row. OOH I'm so nervous! I hope we catch it!:wacko:


----------



## Bean66

Even if you don't bd today the days before are the best IMO. Gives the sperm time to get to the fallopian tubes. Have you watched the Great Sperm Race?

Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

You think the little guys will last a day or two? Cause I gotta say I'm getting a little worn out for bd too. Maybe we'll skip a day and bd again tues? I don't know. Do you think that I will ovulate today or tomorrow? The pos opk was yesterday in the afternoon and my temp dipped today a bit. I wish I knew! I'm trying my hardest to relax and de-stress today. So far so good but Mondays tend to be bust days for me. Hoping I can get through the tww without too much symptom spotting or stress. WHat is your take on this girls? How is everyone else doing? Bean, take any more tests lately?


----------



## Sugarlys

Tired-I've heard its best to bd every other day...I don't know though! I'd be scared to miss o!
I took another opk today, still negative so maybe i will o on Sunday like the prediction thingy says


----------



## ImSoTired

Sugarlys I am very scared to miss ov! Either today or tomorrow I suppose because my temp didnt rise yet. I will see how we feel tonight and see if I can get another bd in tonight. If not perhaps tomorrow. Then if my temp goes up we can take a well deserved break. :haha: Oh I am just a bundle of nerves even though I'm trying not to be! Good luck with your opks, hope they get dark soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Typically when you get your first pos opk you will o in the next day or so. Because you had a your pos yesterday and a slight dip in temp today I would bet that today is your o day. If you bd'ed the past couple days and today is your o day then you should be very well covered.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel, I hope so. I think you are right. We bd'd last night with the preseed and I tried my best to keep it all in! If we have the energy I'll try to do it again tonight even if it's a quick one:blush:. I'm like excited and nervous at the same time! I took an opk at around 1015am and it was neg- much lighter anyway! I'm trying to relax but mondays really suck! How are you today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think you should be covered with all that previous bding. I had a slight dip yesterday, and a slight increase today, so I think yesterday might have been my O day. We shall see what tomorrow brings, today is probably your O day, so we will be a day apart in the tww, but close enough! My OPKs were dark yesterday and the day before, so I am pretty sure I have O'd already :) I am so glad DH agreed that we should start ttc finally :) :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm hoping for my temp rise tomorrow! It will be nice to have someone to wait with because I know I'm going to go bananas! Anyway I'm happy your dh is on board now! I just dunno if mine will be miserable when he gets home from work or not. 

I'm trying to be really positive! I have a good feeling though. This is our month!:dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I just hope my temp continues to rise and doesn't stay the same or go down .1 degree or something dumb because then I will just be confused.


----------



## ImSoTired

I was thinking the same thing. I always end up thinking the worst but I'm trying really hard not to. Try not to worry, your temp will go up and stay up. I hope so for the both of us anyway!


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - yeah I think you O'd yesterday afternoon/evening.

Imsotired - You will be fine missing today. You have got your bases well covered. All down to fate now. If you're worried you could bd tomorrow am?

Rachel - HOw are you? ANy sign of fertile CM?

So I'm getting a very very faint positive on clearblue easy and superdrug but BFN on FRER and IC's I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant but concerned due to very low HCG levels for 14dpo. For me AF is 4 days late, boobs feel sore and bruised and I'm soooooo tired. I've booked to see the doctor tomorrow. Not excited yet, worried about chemical or possible ectopic. Only time will tell. Fxd peeps!

Here's  my testing trend if you want to see pics.


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks Rachel, I hope so. I think you are right. We bd'd last night with the preseed and I tried my best to keep it all in! If we have the energy I'll try to do it again tonight even if it's a quick one:blush:. I'm like excited and nervous at the same time! I took an opk at around 1015am and it was neg- much lighter anyway! I'm trying to relax but mondays really suck! How are you today?

Last cycle the day after I O'ed my OPK turned negative, so it is def looking good that today is O day for you! :happydance:

I am doing well but getting impatient waiting to O and it is of course frustrating not know if will O in a week or 4 weeks from now. I am praying the Vitex is already working and I will O at least by CD 20 this cycle. My earliest O day since stopping BCP was CD 24. Only CD 9 here but we started BDing every other day to make sure we are covered. I only have about 10 OPKs left so I will not start testing until I notice other signs like temp dip or fertile CM.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Rachel, I hope so. I think you are right. We bd'd last night with the preseed and I tried my best to keep it all in! If we have the energy I'll try to do it again tonight even if it's a quick one:blush:. I'm like excited and nervous at the same time! I took an opk at around 1015am and it was neg- much lighter anyway! I'm trying to relax but mondays really suck! How are you today?
> 
> Last cycle the day after I O'ed my OPK turned negative, so it is def looking good that today is O day for you! :happydance:
> 
> I am doing well but getting impatient waiting to O and it is of course frustrating not know if will O in a week or 4 weeks from now. I am praying the Vitex is already working and I will O at least by CD 20 this cycle. My earliest O day since stopping BCP was CD 24. Only CD 9 here but we started BDing every other day to make sure we are covered. I only have about 10 OPKs left so I will not start testing until I notice other signs like temp dip or fertile CM.Click to expand...

Yes, waiting to O was crazy, I hope vitex is a miracle for all of us because not even having a time frame of when things MIGHT happen is crazy!


----------



## Lilac_cloud

I was on Yazmin for 2 years and before that, Dianette for 5 years. It took well over a year for my cycles to sort themselves out after I came off the Pill. Started TTC 2 and a half years after coming off the Pill and conceived 2nd month of trying. You do just need to give your body time to recover. I will never go back on the Pill ever again. It is a nightmare. I wish someone had warned me!!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks lilac cloud.

I do think the vitex has helped me and I hope (if I don't get a bfp) that it will continue to help regulate my cycles.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thought my OPK was lighter, then I compared it to the "positives"... Now I don't know what to think.

P.S. Sorry that I have bad cut and paste skills, but you get the picture :)
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 20 21 AND 22.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ImSoTired

I think it's lighter. I think you ov'd cd 20 or early 21. Mine was still a bit dark but def not as dark as the day prior. Just keep an eye on your temp. That is going to be my deciding factor but I'm trying to be really positive! FX for us!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We shall see, temps take so long to notice a patten because it takes a few days to know what is up for sure. I think I probably need two more days of increased temps for ff to pin point my ovulation. I have been trying to play around with ff by putting in fake temps for the next two days to see if it would pin point ovulation.


----------



## ImSoTired

I've only gotten a slight rise today but I think it's enough. Yesterday was 96.9 and today was 97.3? I don't know. It's a rise at least. Also ff didn't pick up on ov either. Hoping it picks it up after one more day of temping. We didn't bd last night because we were both so tired. I hope the little swimmers from the night before did their job. Sigh...It's pretty rough. But I think I'm starting my tww today. SHould I worry about my temps?


----------



## Bean66

Sounds like you O'd. FF needs three rises I think to confirm O.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks. I know that my temps post ov were 97.7 and 97.9 last cycle. So I'm on my way I guess. FX they keep going up to those temps. I would love a little bean, I still hope this is our month! I'm going to keep trying to relax today and take it easy. Hopefully if there is anything going on in there the relaxation will help it along. How are you girls today? How are you feeling Bean?


----------



## Bean66

I'm at the doc. Took temp this am and it's come down, spotting has increased and test was barely positive do 100% sure I'm having a chemical pregnancy. Decided no harm in chatting to my GP.

Feel ok about it, never accepted that is was going to stick so not grieving a loss just bummed that it's another month to wait.

I'm sure you O'd. Relaxing is a very good idea. Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry to hear Bean. Glad you are ok though. I hope you get a sticky one soon. Thanks for the support.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that Bean, I hope at least next cycle is your sticky bean.


----------



## Rachel789

Imsotired-I think that is a good rise. Typically my temps take a few days to get up there, they slowly rise the first couple days.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> We shall see, temps take so long to notice a patten because it takes a few days to know what is up for sure. I think I probably need two more days of increased temps for ff to pin point my ovulation. I have been trying to play around with ff by putting in fake temps for the next two days to see if it would pin point ovulation.

How are you today? Is your temp up?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Imsotired-I think that is a good rise. Typically my temps take a few days to get up there, they slowly rise the first couple days.

Thanks, I hope you are right!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> I'm at the doc. Took temp this am and it's come down, spotting has increased and test was barely positive do 100% sure I'm having a chemical pregnancy. Decided no harm in chatting to my GP.
> 
> Feel ok about it, never accepted that is was going to stick so not grieving a loss just bummed that it's another month to wait.
> 
> I'm sure you O'd. Relaxing is a very good idea. Good luck.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that, but I am glad you are taking it that way. I feel like a lot of women on here experience chemicals and such due to testing so early. I think a lot of women experience chemcial, they just don't know it because a lot of them don't even think to test for pregnancy until days after af doesn't show, or when they start having sore boobs and throwing up. It is so hard to wait until af is days late though when we have tests that will tell us right away.

Good luck for next month! Glad you keep popping in here, love the girls on this site, everyone is so helpful and supportive :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

temp is slowly rising for me as well :) Got a 97.5 today haha, it's only a sight rise, but still something. I was awake for thirty minutes before my normal temp time and it was 97.8 when i took it, but I had been laying there tossing and turning for 30 minutes, way too long for that to be legit. I went back to sleep for two hours, almost two and a half hours more, and then took my temp again and it read 97.5. That sounds a lot more legit to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> temp is slowly rising for me as well :) Got a 97.5 today haha, it's only a sight rise, but still something. I was awake for thirty minutes before my normal temp time and it was 97.8 when i took it, but I had been laying there tossing and turning for 30 minutes, way too long for that to be legit. I went back to sleep for two hours, almost two and a half hours more, and then took my temp again and it read 97.5. That sounds a lot more legit to me.

Well we're at least having temp rises even though they're small. Hoping for a higher one tomorrow!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Woo hoo! I can only see a VERY faint line on my opk now, it is almost nonexistant. I have never seen a line that light, not even on CD8, which is when I started testing.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies.

Lovetoteach - I agree completely. I don't think sensitive tests are a good thing. I have decided (hoping I can keep to it) not to use any tests other than clearblue digital and wait until AF is properly late. Saying that I was 4 days later due to my short LP. So I'll try not to test until I'm at least 18dpo? Not sure I can wait any longer than that. No worrying about evaps and how faint the line is. If it doesn't say pregnant I'm not.

With regard to your temp try to take it as soon as you feel you're stirring. I'd go with the first temp as it's probably more accurate than after 2 1/2 hours sleep. Or do what I do and compromise - 97.65. Saying that it probably wont affect your chart much.

I love the ladies on this site too. My DH gets a bit frustrated that i'm on here but at the same time realises that it's good to have support.

Rachel - Any sign of O?


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach my opk is much lighter too but still noticeably dark. You are probably a day ahead of me though. FX it works out for the both of us! I can't help but be excited and a bit nervous. I have to admit, I am babying myself just in case to try and help whatever it is going on inside there. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach my opk is much lighter too but still noticeably dark. You are probably a day ahead of me though. FX it works out for the both of us! I can't help but be excited and a bit nervous. I have to admit, I am babying myself just in case to try and help whatever it is going on inside there. lol

Me too, but then again I am a stay at home wife (for the next few months at least), so what harm can I really do to the maybe baby?


----------



## ImSoTired

I stay at home too for the better part of this year. I mostly do housework and babysit for family and friends. But I just feel like I need to relax a bit more. I don't know. lol I'm a bit crazy when it comes to conceiving!


----------



## Rachel789

No sign of O yet but it is only CD10. My earliest O day since stopping BCP was CD 24 and latest was CD40, so I am really not expecting to O any earlier than CD20ish. Hopefully the Vitex will help me O sooner!

I am a semi stay at home wife. I work from home part time (about 20-30 hours a week) so I have all the time I want to come on the forum! It is so nice have you ladies to talk to. 

Bean-My DH seems to get frustrated at times because I am on here so much too lol. He is always asking what I am doing on the computer :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> No sign of O yet but it is only CD10. My earliest O day since stopping BCP was CD 24 and latest was CD40, so I am really not expecting to O any earlier than CD20ish. Hopefully the Vitex will help me O sooner!
> 
> I am a semi stay at home wife. I work from home part time (about 20-30 hours a week) so I have all the time I want to come on the forum! It is so nice have you ladies to talk to.
> 
> Bean-My DH seems to get frustrated at times because I am on here so much too lol. He is always asking what I am doing on the computer :haha:

My husband asks me the same thing. I tell him 'girly things' and he rolls his eyes at me. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haha, my husband never asks, he used to ask, but I just say anything and everything and he stopped asking. Now that we are officially ttc I tell him a few things here and there I see on this site. He doesn't seem to mind, but I make it a point to get off every now and then and pay attention to him. Give him a little kiss and quick cuddle haha.


----------



## Sugarlys

Bean - sorry to hear that!
I agree, this forum is so nice! You don't always want everyone in your "real life" to know that you are trying...its nice to have opinions from others who are in the same situation.
I am a supply teacher, so there are days when I am home, too :)
I am still using the OPK's...I should ovulate this weekend if all is well...I've seen a faint line the last few days, so hopefully soon! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> Bean - sorry to hear that!
> I agree, this forum is so nice! You don't always want everyone in your "real life" to know that you are trying...its nice to have opinions from others who are in the same situation.
> I am a supply teacher, so there are days when I am home, too :)
> I am still using the OPK's...I should ovulate this weekend if all is well...I've seen a faint line the last few days, so hopefully soon! :)

Good luck, this month was my first month ttc, it felt like it took ages for my OPKs to get darker, but my cycles are still really wonky.


----------



## ImSoTired

OK, I don't know what this means. My temp actually went down a bit. Not a lot but enough to scare me into thinking I didn't ov? I'll just keep using opks I guess. Here is my chart. I deleted the previous temps that I took at all different times and were a mess. I left on the temps that were taken at 6 am. TTC is so confusing:cry:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bean66

Hey Im so tired. Sometimes you can have a fall back rise, where as it says the temp drops down and then rises again. How bad are the temps you removed? Could you adjust them? FF is going to find it very hard to give you X hairs with so few temperatures. Do you have any fertile signs? You may have failed to O, don't panic you'll O again. If happened to me in my November cycle I think. I had fertile signs and + OPk but no rise. Thankfully I was temping so I knew I hadn't O. I then went on to O a week later.

Bd regularly until you are such. Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

No those prior temps I don't trust at all they were all over the place taken at different times and after very restless sleep. I really began to get on a better schedule and temped at the same time daily and I saw a cleaner pattern which is what I left there. Someone said to me that a rise is still a rise as long as you don't go below your baseline. So I'm hoping it goes back up but I'm not gonna hold my breath. I really should have known not to get excited when last cycle I ov'd around cd58. I'm just gonna keep looking for a 
+opk and temps that make sense and hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Bean66

Time will tell. Either way you wont mis O I am sure.

Tomorrow will tell you more.


----------



## Sugarlys

So I did an OPK today and the two lines were there! The test line was not as dark as the reference line, but I would imagine that will happen tomorrow! :)


----------



## Bean66

Sugarlys said:


> So I did an OPK today and the two lines were there! The test line was not as dark as the reference line, but I would imagine that will happen tomorrow! :)

Yay! it might take a day or two to get a true positive but you're def on your way.

Get bding and good luck!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Time will tell. Either way you wont mis O I am sure.
> 
> Tomorrow will tell you more.

Thanks. I'm going to try and get my mind off of it. It's all so frustrating. I know you know that. I'm just very tired of disappointment and some days I feel like it will never happen.Hoping for my temp rise (fx). Hope you're doing well, Bean.


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks. Went for my first blood today. Testing loads of things surprised I have any blood left.

FBC - Full Blood Count
Glucose
LFT profile - Liver function
Renal profile
Liver profile
LH/FSH
Prolactin
Progesterone
Testosterone + SHBG (sex hormone binding-globulin) 
Thyroid profile.

Feeling good weirdly. Now lets get us some BFP's!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Send me some of your optomism Bean!:flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Send me some of your optomism Bean!:flower:

Me too Bean. This is crazy, I would think my temp would be a lot higher right now. I feel like it's tettering on taking a dive again and then ff will say, oh just kidding, you didn't ovulate... my opk was obviously lighter and practically not even visable yesterday, but this morning I took my temp when i first stirred, way too early and it was 97.2, then tested again after three hours of sleep and it was 97.6. For some reason I sleep really well after my husband leaves and I can spread out across the whole queen sized bed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope we did ov and it's just some cruel joke! It's so ridiculous already! I am feeling a bit better though because after putting it off for 2 weeks I finally weighed myself and I lost anoth 5 lbs....almost 11 lbs in a month! :happydance:Lets hope the vote of confidence helps me out. FX our temps rise tomorrow a decent ammount and stay that way! And most of all :dust: for all of us!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well none of it makes sense to me. I think my restless sleep just jacks my temps all up. I kind of feel like the only solid sleep I get is when my husband leaves for work. I am a very restless sleeper and I wake up at least two to three times a night, and I want to roll around and get comfortable, but don't want to wake DH up since he has work the next day. Also I think WAAAY too much right before bed and it keeps me up for at least an hour after DH drifts off and starts to snore.


----------



## ImSoTired

Unfortunately I sleep a lot like that lately also. I don't know what Has gotten into me the last two or three months, maybe it is my anxiety, but I wake up at night for no apparent reason and have a hard time falling back asleep. It isn't that I'm not tired it is just so strange. I think it effects my temps some mornings as well. It doesn't stop me from worrying though, I do a lot of that regardless of how I sleep.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

All we can do is wait and seeeeee :) Realistically I probably should have waited a few more months for vitex to regualte my cycles before ttc, but when I saw those positve OPKs I couldn't help but try. DH is just too cute lately making such an effort to BD more and telling me not to, "loose any of his babies" after we BD and I lay down for a few minutes. He even wanted to BD last night thinking that it was still the right time, of course I didn't protest. Now I am thinking maybe it was a good thing we did because now I have no idea what is up for 100% sure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Haha. That is sweet of your dh. I got a much fainter opk today. I really feel like I ov'd on Mon. I guess you're right, we will find out in about 2 weeks anyway. I think maybe it was just a fluke thing that my temp went down a tad bit. It was still higher than before so I'm going to try and forget it and just keep my fx'd it comes back up tomorrow. And good luck to you as well!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Right sending you some PMA!! Stay calm.

Both your temps are a little low. Tomorrow will tell you more, If you haven't O the good this is you haven't missed and you won't. Keep an eye on CM. If you get any EWCM bd. I think you'll be have nice temp increases tomorrow, if not start the opks again your body will try again soon.

I am a crap sleeper to. I think WAAAAYYYY to much. I'm ashamed to admit it but I sleep with an ipod and listen to stuff like harry potter to fall asleep and put it back on if I wake up. It stops me from starting to think! 

Lovetoteach - What time did you wake for the .2 temp? What time do you normally tale your temp? Unfort temping isn't idea for everyone but it should give an idea. It looks like you have O'd but you can't be sure. 

Imsotired congrats on the weightloss.

Right need to dash I'm baby sitting a 10 month old. Back in a bit


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. Right sending you some PMA!! Stay calm.
> 
> Both your temps are a little low. Tomorrow will tell you more, If you haven't O the good this is you haven't missed and you won't. Keep an eye on CM. If you get any EWCM bd. I think you'll be have nice temp increases tomorrow, if not start the opks again your body will try again soon.
> 
> I am a crap sleeper to. I think WAAAAYYYY to much. I'm ashamed to admit it but I sleep with an ipod and listen to stuff like harry potter to fall asleep and put it back on if I wake up. It stops me from starting to think!
> 
> Lovetoteach - What time did you wake for the .2 temp? What time do you normally tale your temp? Unfort temping isn't idea for everyone but it should give an idea. It looks like you have O'd but you can't be sure.
> 
> Imsotired congrats on the weightloss.
> 
> Right need to dash I'm baby sitting a 10 month old. Back in a bit

I took it at 6am after horrible sleep, I normally try to take my temp around 6:30, which works on the days I am not restless, but the past week those end up being wacky temps because I wake up a million times before that. The best, most solid/consistant sleep I get is when DH leaves and I sleep a solid straight 2 1/2- 3 hours. When I take a temp at that time it is normally not as wacky... I don't know what to think because If I take a temp when i FIRST wake up it would be like 3:40ish in the morning, way too early. I guess next cycle I should just temp at 8:30am?


----------



## Bean66

Difficult to say what's best. They say if it's less than 3 hours it's not reflecting your BBT. I think you'll get enough of an idea from the temps you're getting and the more you worry about sleeping better for more accurate temps the more likely you are to not sleep well. 

Tomorrows temp will tell you more.


----------



## Rachel789

ahhhhhhhhhhhh I know the feeling of restless nights sleep! If I have a lot on my mind my thoughts can keep me up and I end up waking up multiple times throughout the night and it usually takes me about 15+ mins to fall back asleep. It is so annoying! It happened to me last night. My temp was higher but I know it was because I only had an hour or so of sleep by time I took it.

Just see what tomorrows temps show for you. Mine sometimes go back down a tiny bit then go right back up again.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks girls, that makes me feel better. I am so glad to have other people that have been throught this all. DH knows nothing and is even more confused then me haha. I told him not to ask me what's up everyday and wait until the 22nd/23rd when I can tell him more. He is very curious about everything all of a sudden. I have let him know it can take months, but he thinks that with all my "tricks" it will be the first try. There are no tricks here, just a little more knowledge on when I might have ovulated! Oh yeah, and the amazing Vitex that started my period again.


----------



## Rachel789

I am so impatient waiting to o. I just wish I was like normal people then I would only have a couple days to go. But instead I have no clue when it will happen, it drives me nutso. I wish I could just forget about it for awhile...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I feel the same way. I wish my cycle were nice and short and predictable. Unfortunately I have to suffer through ridiculous long cycles with questionable ovulation. And I can't stop thinking about it! I guess it will all be worth it when I finally get pregnant and the give birth but then a different kind of worrying will ensue I suppose. I think I am destined to be a worrier! If you think of anything that helps take it off your mind, let me know! You aren't alone.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

AHHH I am freaking out, I think I am ovulating today?!?! What? Yesterday's OPK almost didn't even have a second line, then today's temp plumeted to 97.2 (which I thought was a fluke) and today's OPK is DARK. Look at these pictures!? Am I ovulating now? Why would it be positive for two-three days then nonexistant then BAM, look how dark it is? My cervix is high and very soft.. Sorry for the freak out, but this is not expected. Guess my DH knows my body better then me somehow and he _knew_ to BD last night.

Look at these pictures and my chart and tell me what yall think.
 



Attached Files:







cd 17 thru 24.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









CD 24 vs 23.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6









CD 24.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachel789

Those do look very close to postive or even positive from what I can see. Maybe you geared up to o then didnt and not you are ready to o again? I am not sure what else it could mean...


----------



## Rachel789

Based on your temp going down today along with the pos opk I would say O day would be today or tomorrow. Keep BDing and never stop until you are 100% sure you o'ed!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

This is crazy, hope DH is up for more BDing until my temp goes back up!


----------



## Sugarlys

Yeah it def looks positive to me!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'd say maybe you are going to ov tomorrow. I just looked at your chart and I didn't realize that your dip was that low compared to your other temps. I'd say that Rachel is right,your body was preparing for o and it failed so it is trying again. I've heard mant girls talk about that. Also on another thread a girl gave me info about a study done in which women different women bd'd on diff days before their ov and got pg. The largest percent of pregnant women got pregnant by bding 2 days prior to ov. I just thought I'd share that. 

My temp dip today wasn't as low as prior temps so perhaps I did ov and my temp will rise tomorrow? I did take an opk today and it was light but I'm keeping my eyes open for another pos just in case. 

Good luck lovetoteach!:dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'd say maybe you are going to ov tomorrow. I just looked at your chart and I didn't realize that your dip was that low compared to your other temps. I'd say that Rachel is right,your body was preparing for o and it failed so it is trying again. I've heard mant girls talk about that. Also on another thread a girl gave me info about a study done in which women different women bd'd on diff days before their ov and got pg. The largest percent of pregnant women got pregnant by bding 2 days prior to ov. I just thought I'd share that.
> 
> My temp dip today wasn't as low as prior temps so perhaps I did ov and my temp will rise tomorrow? I did take an opk today and it was light but I'm keeping my eyes open for another pos just in case.
> 
> Good luck lovetoteach!:dust:

Good luck, maybe I will be the one 1-3 days behind you now haha. Have to go see if DH is up to BD today and tomorrow, or just wants to do it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Bean66

Def nearly positive. I think you'll O tomorrow (might be today by the time you read this) but I'm also a believer that it's the days before O that are important. Were your other OPKs that dark? The same happened to me in Nov, +OPK, fertile signs and no temp rise! Went on to O a week later (sorry I think I've already told you this).

Fingers crossed you catch that egg!


----------



## Bean66

Actually looking at your chart today might be O day.


----------



## butlerana

One of my friends was on the depo shot also. She waited 6 months for af and then bled for a month and a half.


----------



## Sugarlys

My first line was darker than the test line this morning woohoo :D


----------



## Bean66

Yay sugarlys! Get bding!! Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

I did NOT ov. Temp went back down.:cry:I am more than disappointed. I am just so heartbroken because I thought my body had done something right for a change. I can't control it and it drives me crazy. I just hope I don't have to wait until day 58 again. TTC IS HARD!:nope:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I did NOT ov. Temp went back down.:cry:I am more than disappointed. I am just so heartbroken because I thought my body had done something right for a change. I can't control it and it drives me crazy. I just hope I don't have to wait until day 58 again. TTC IS HARD!:nope:

Just keep using opks and temping, if I hadn't I would have missed my second surge. Hope you don't have to wait long. My temp went down even further, I guess I will keep on my bd every other day schedule for a few more days. We will see what todays opk looks like and cross my fingers for a good temp rise the next few days.


----------



## Rachel789

Hang in there Imsotired-I am sure you will gear up and actually O next time, just keep BDing. I know the feeling as my body did that to me last cycle, it is so unbelievably frustrating. I am a control freak so not having any control over this drives me crazy but all we can do is wait unfortunately...

Lovetoteach-It very well looks like today could be O day. Let us know how your OPK looks!


----------



## ImSoTired

I just don't know what to do. I don't want another 70 day cycle, I'll go crazy. I so disappointed. I'm gonna keep waiting I guess.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sugarlys said:


> My first line was darker than the test line this morning woohoo :D

Yay, looks like you may have caught up to me. I am slow, but as long as I still have a chance for a bfp I don't mind.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I just don't know what to do. I don't want another 70 day cycle, I'll go crazy. I so disappointed. I'm gonna keep waiting I guess.

:hugs: Right there with you on the frustration train.


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> I just don't know what to do. I don't want another 70 day cycle, I'll go crazy. I so disappointed. I'm gonna keep waiting I guess.

I know the feeling. The thought of having to wait another month or more to O makes me crazy :wacko: All we can do is pray it doesnt take that long this time and have faith the Vitex will help us. What CD are you today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. I think I am cd23.


----------



## Rachel789

Well hopefully since you cleary had a positive opk before that means your body was trying to O. Which should mean it should try again soon. Keep us posted on your OPKs. My temps would get low for a day or two before I would O, maybe that is what is going on with you now? Estrogen causes our temps to be low so hopefully you are gearing up to O now.


----------



## Bean66

Oh imsotired, I'm sorry. Rachel is right you'll try again soon.

And look at it this way, at least you're temping, if you weren't you'd have thought you'd O'd and missed O. You'll try again soon I'm sure!


----------



## ImSoTired

Neg opk today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Me too, also I have been feeling a little sick for the past hour or two, my hormones must have been really wonky today. Tmi, but I also had a little bit of pink cm on my underware and on the tp this evening an hour or so before DH and I BD. I have never seen that before, but I have heard of some people spotting a tiny bit during ovulation, and I am guessing that is what that was?


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I get a little pink CM at O. Usually about 12 hours later or sometimes the next day.

Imsotired - Have faith. You will try and O again soon. Try and stay relaxed if you can. Stress will only delay it more.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks bean. I may be trying to o soon as I had a bit of ewcm this morning. I'm going to take 2 opks today and keep my eye on it. My temp went back up today. Hoping to ov soon. I will get bd'ing just in case. Trying to be positive.


----------



## Bean66

EWCM is a great sign. I say bd whenever you have EWCM. Sperm can live for upto 7 days in it. You have the best chance if you bd on those days.

Good luck!x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> I hate bcp and am never going back on them!!! :gun:

:nope: me too, DH can kiss where the sun don't shine lol and plus he's getting fixed after a few months after I give birth to our #2 but we dont know yet:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

CD13 and no signs of anything happening. My temps have been flat for the past week. I don't know why but it annoys me seeing the same temp everyday I wish it would fluctuate :haha:

I just have a bad feeling I am in for yet another long cycle, I am so sick of this. If my cycles dont start to regulate within the next couple months I am going to make a dr. appointment to see what is going on.

How is everyone today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Good morning Rachel. I am cd24 and very tired. I got some ewcm this morning. It wasn't as stretchy as it could be, but it is a start. Going to take an opk around 2 and around 8. Fx fora pos. I'm desperate to ov soon. Going to bd tonight. Wanting to catch the egg.

How are you and everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

Cant wait to hear the results of your OPK!

I havent started doing OPK testing yet. My temps have been so flat and boring that I know nothing is possibly happening. Because this is my third cycle temping and doing OPKs I am starting to get a feel for when I am about to O based on CM and temp drops so I will wait until there is a good sign that O is coming soon. That way I can save on my OPKs, besides I hate seeing negatives! In the meantime I am trying to BD every other day just in case my senses of when I O are off.

Does anyone know why my temps would be so flat? This happened last cycle too in the beginning. Does it mean anything?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> EWCM is a great sign. I say bd whenever you have EWCM. Sperm can live for upto 7 days in it. You have the best chance if you bd on those days.
> 
> Good luck!x

Agree about ewcm being the best time to bd. Reading a lot about how important your cm is in helping sperm out. Never knew how little I knew about baby making until now, and I am 25 haha, stupid scare tactics they tell teens stick in my head. I used to use bcp and condoms, now look at me!

On another note temp went up a little, dont know why I would have that spotting and another positive opk the day before yesterday if that want finally me ovulating, but it's hard for me to believe until my temp stays up and goes further up for three days. 

Oh and cd13 is still way early in your cycle, some of us like to O decades after that!


----------



## ImSoTired

Neg opk.Going to take another later. Or maybe I shouldn't bother. It was awfully light. I'm doing my best to relax. I took a bubble bath with 'stress relief' bubbles. I finished reading my very lighthearted silly book. I lounged on the couch all day. I made myself hot chocolate. I'm trying to enjoy myself and not stress but it's still on my mind, naturally. Please keep your fx'd that I ov soon (for real this time) girls! 

:dust: for all of us!


----------



## Rachel789

Cd14 and still nothing new here. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Okay over here, temp went up a little, we will see what tomorrow brings. Was out all day and didn't get to poas (OPK) at two like I normally do. We shall see what tomorrow and the next day's temps tell me. If I ovulated yesterday or the day before I am all good, if not then I will just have to ride out this cycle and see what the bbt chart tells me about my cycle. How is everyone else?


----------



## TTC05092009

I use opk and they r a life saver. No more guessing when I ovulate! My periods are irregular so I was becoming obsessed with trying to figure out when I ovulate. 
I have a question I was wondering if any of you have advice. I got a positive for ovulating on the 24 and 25 of December. I have been having cramps for about a week with no period. Cramps are unusual for me. I took a pregnancy test today and got a negative:cry:
I was just wondering if anyone knows if cramps is a good or bad sign or no sign at all!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had 2 neg opks today. Hoping to ov soon.:shrug:

TTC05.....A lot of women have cramping in early pregnancy and also as a precursor to af. Every cycle is different, so you may just be getting af even if it isn't your norm. Wait a few days and test again.GL.


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I hate being on the pill! The main reason I was on it was for my skin and it is terrible when I'm not on bc.
Anyways so I was on the pill 5 years decided to come off for a break got pregnant by accident before even having a period...this ended in mmc at 10weeks the baby had stop growing at 6 weeks.
Wnt back on the pill for a year then came off again..af came 6 weeks after then next cycle got pregnant with my son. After I had my son went back on the pill! Came off about 4 months ago ttc and I have been spotting 7 days after ovulation..a week before my af :/ I went to the doctors the other day and they are going to send me for an ultrasound to see if there is anything that is causing it. I think it might be something to do with coming off the pill but this hasn't happened before...very confused!!


----------



## ImSoTired

No sign of ov today ladies. Hoping for a pos or near pos opk. DOesn't look good:nope:.My temp is very up and down. It's confusing. I guess this will be a long and terrible cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Stay positive I'm so tired. Will you link your chart. Dont feel you have to though. What cd are you now.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> No sign of ov today ladies. Hoping for a pos or near pos opk. DOesn't look good:nope:.My temp is very up and down. It's confusing. I guess this will be a long and terrible cycle.

How long have you been on vitex? I am starting on my third month of vitex, remember it does take awhile to work. Hopefully you o next week though, we wait waay to much.

As for me my temp rised this morning for the second time. I was so busy yesterday i held my pee for about 8 hours and got another positive even though my temp has been rising...


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart looks like it is heading in the right direction ilovetoteach. Not sure why you got another pos opk though.

Imsotired-hang in there I know what you are going through. All you can do is continue to bd and temp, ect . It will happen soon.

Bean-how are you today?

Cd15 here my temp finally did something different it was lower. But it my be because it was cold outside and we like to sleep with the window open. But I did check my cm and it looked like it was in between creamy and watery so it looks like something may be starting to happen. Depending on what my temp and cm looks like tomorrow I may take an opk.


----------



## ImSoTired

My Ovulation Chart 

Lovetoteach I have been on vitex since December 8th or so. I guess it may not be long enough to fix anything.Hoping it does soon, however.

Rachel thanks.:flower:

Bean here is my chart. Like I said when I began temping it was so sparatic and not too valid in my opinion but the temps I left are since I began temping consistantly. It doesn't look like much. It's just up and down. Boring.

Today I got a bit of a darker opk but it's still quite light.:wacko:Just gotta keep checking I suppose. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Lovetoteach I have been on vitex since December 8th or so. I guess it may not be long enough to fix anything.Hoping it does soon, however.
> 
> Rachel thanks.:flower:
> 
> Bean here is my chart. Like I said when I began temping it was so sparatic and not too valid in my opinion but the temps I left are since I began temping consistantly. It doesn't look like much. It's just up and down. Boring.
> 
> Today I got a bit of a darker opk but it's still quite light.:wacko:Just gotta keep checking I suppose.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

All is good over here I think, temps going up, but yesterday's OPK was a positive even though my cervix was closed and I am pretty sure that I am 2dpo now.. today's temp went up .4 more degrees from yesterday's though. Keeping my fingers crossed that they stay up. My OPKs are wacky :/ if my temperatures stay up a few more days, then I guess I will just stop peeing on OPKs because it's confusing me.


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is still lower today and I think I have EWCM today as well. I am always a little confused when I check CM the day after we BD but yesterday we BD'ed in the morning instead of the evening so I am hoping by this morning the :spermy: was not around anymore and it was just my stuff, if so it was definetely EWCM. I will take an OPK today for the first time this cycle. I hope it at least has some color to it!

Anything new with anyone today?


----------



## Bean66

Yay to EWCM! Hope O doesn't leave you waiting too long.

Nothing new from me. Just waiting. I'm hoping to O around cd16 but not sure if that is wishful thinking. CD7 today. Starting SMEP tomorrow. 

Lovetoteach - no idea what is going on with your OPKs. Just keep bding regularly. Your temps are increasing but today's is the first to be above the previous 6. Maybe you keep trying to O. I'd say it's possible you O'd yesterday (CD27).

Imsotired - Sorry you're having to wait so long for O. DOn't get disheartened. You are i a much better place than you were last cycle. The wait will be worth it. The OPK getting darker is a good sign. Hopefully you'll O in the next 7 days. Fxd.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I O'd on CD14 2DPO for me I hope


----------



## ImSoTired

cd27 no ov yet. Opks later- hoping they continue to get darker. We bd'd anyway:winkwink:...getting good at it. hehe. Trying to relax and feel better. 

Rachel- I can't really tell much about my cm either. I am pretty sure one days we bd it isn't really accurate because it is naturally more slippery and stuff...I also have a hard time finding a lot of ewcm because to be honest I don't search too hard for it so if I don't find it I'm not surprised. I prefer not to poke around too much.:blush:

Hope I ov way earlier than cd58 at least. I'll take that as improvement. FX!

How are you girls?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I O'd on CD14 2DPO for me I hope

That is awesome, I hope to get my O day back around that range someday soon. Of course if I get a bfp then I wouldn't have to worry about that.

My temp was 98 this morning so ff says I am 3dpo. I was almost positive I was never going to O. Good luck girls, hang in there!


----------



## Bean66

Chat looks good Lovetoteach

Imsotired - You will so O before CD58!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Chat looks good Lovetoteach
> 
> Imsotired - You will so O before CD58!

Agreed, I don't think it will take that long for your body to try and O again as you know it has tried once, surely it will try before cd58.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree I also think it will happen for you soon!

Well I am confident now it is EWCM and I seem to be having a decent amount of it this time, I think drinking grapefruit juice daily is helping with it. So the EWCM with my temp being lower the past couple days leads me to beleive I will at least be trying to O in the near future, I just have to hope I actually do. I think this has happened to me in other cycles where I try to O and failed. I am holding my pee and will be taking an OPK in a few hours, I hope at the very least it is looking close to positive!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I agree I also think it will happen for you soon!
> 
> Well I am confident now it is EWCM and I seem to be having a decent amount of it this time, I think drinking grapefruit juice daily is helping with it. So the EWCM with my temp being lower the past couple days leads me to beleive I will at least be trying to O in the near future, I just have to hope I actually do. I think this has happened to me in other cycles where I try to O and failed. I am holding my pee and will be taking an OPK in a few hours, I hope at the very least it is looking close to positive!

:thumbup: Hope O day is soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I O'd on CD14 2DPO for me I hope
> 
> That is awesome, I hope to get my O day back around that range someday soon. Of course if I get a bfp then I wouldn't have to worry about that.
> 
> My temp was 98 this morning so ff says I am 3dpo. I was almost positive I was never going to O. Good luck girls, hang in there!Click to expand...

I myself havn't seen me Oing this early since this time last year:happydance: I'm hoping it's a good thing


----------



## Rachel789

Thats good news HotPink! If I am due to O in the next couple days it would be my earliest O since stopping BCP in August. I am hoping it happens soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Another neg opk. I'm beginning to wonder if it's a 'watch pot never boils' kinda thing for me.lol. I'm not going to stop though because I don't wanna miss it. I'm also beginning to wonder if there is a reason I'm not ovulating besides stress,etc. I'm not too worried though because I know I ovulated last cycle. Even though it was 71 days long...I have a gyno appt next month anyway. I'm just so impatient because I want a baby yesterday! Gonna keep on keepin' on I suppose.lol


----------



## Rachel789

I just took an OPK, it was negative. There was a line but it was light. Last cycle I had EWCM for a few days before O so hopefully I will get my positive in the next couple days. [-o&lt;


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I just took an OPK, it was negative. There was a line but it was light. Last cycle I had EWCM for a few days before O so hopefully I will get my positive in the next couple days. [-o&lt;

Hope we both o ASAP!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Tell me about it! Come on bodies do what you are supposed to do and O!!! :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Another neg opk. I'm beginning to wonder if it's a 'watch pot never boils' kinda thing for me.lol. I'm not going to stop though because I don't wanna miss it. I'm also beginning to wonder if there is a reason I'm not ovulating besides stress,etc. I'm not too worried though because I know I ovulated last cycle. Even though it was 71 days long...I have a gyno appt next month anyway. I'm just so impatient because I want a baby yesterday! Gonna keep on keepin' on I suppose.lol

Know the feeling about wanting a baby yesterday, but for me it's more like wanting a bfp yesterday. I need the 9 months to get things in order and get used to the idea.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Another neg opk. I'm beginning to wonder if it's a 'watch pot never boils' kinda thing for me.lol. I'm not going to stop though because I don't wanna miss it. I'm also beginning to wonder if there is a reason I'm not ovulating besides stress,etc. I'm not too worried though because I know I ovulated last cycle. Even though it was 71 days long...I have a gyno appt next month anyway. I'm just so impatient because I want a baby yesterday! Gonna keep on keepin' on I suppose.lol
> 
> Know the feeling about wanting a baby yesterday, but for me it's more like wanting a bfp yesterday. I need the 9 months to get things in order and get used to the idea.Click to expand...

I get ya. I would miss out on the whole pregnancy part but I've never been so ready in my life. I've actually wanted a baby since I was 18 but I knew it would be a bad time for me and oh. So I agreed to wait until after we were settled and married and happy. I went off of bc in May with all intentions of getting pg straight away. My body and dh both had different thoughts. So I finally get dh on board in Sept and now my cycles are all a mess again and I haven't ovulated! Uggg. It's so hard to wait for something you want so badly. And it's so frustrating to not be able to control the things I can't! ie- ovulation, period, my body. Can't wait to ov!


----------



## Rachel789

It's so hard, I am so envious of those with predictable cycles. It would be amazing to know when the O day is coming.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel- my dr, has told me to feel for little tiny bumps on and around your cervix opening it does help alot


----------



## Bean66

I'm 30 so well and truly ready BUT have a lot of saving to do. I have no idea how anyone affords it before now but then I did study for a loooong time and DH changed careers. We also
live in a very expensive city. I'm still not sure we can afford but we'll manage. 

Rachel - what were you cycles like before BCP or like me do you not remember? You haven't been off long, your cycles will sort themselves out soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I had been on BCP for 12 years. I went on them when I was around 16 or 17 and the reason I went on them was due to bad acne. I think I broke out so bad because my hormones were out of whack. I had irregular periods then and would only get my period every 2 months or so. Now I do not know if that was because I was still a teenager and maybe eventually my hormones would have leveled out. At that age I was really skinny and possibly borderline underweight and I have read that can affect your cycles so I guess it is possible it was due to that as well.

Aside from when I was on BCP I do not ever remember having a normal length cycle. It would be amazing if I can get to that point.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- The doctor told me many times that there are sooo many reasons women have irregular periods and most of them are trivial and not harmful to your health.Anything could be doing it. I believe that you can eventually have a bit of a normal cycle. Even if your normal is 35 or 40 days. Before going on bcp I had mostly regular cycles. About 30-35 days usually, heavy flow, BAD cramping. I had acne as a teen but it wasn't too bad. Now however I have a bad case which is slowly beginning to look better everyday. I can't help but notice that I started breaking out in October, after my last reasonable length cycle. It began to clear after my period returned. Coincidence? I don't think so. And the fact that I got such bad acne around 5 months after discontinuing bcp- along with my hair falling out- both side effects of coming off of the pill. I think with vitamins and careful tweaking you can have normalcy. I hope I can also resume a normal type of cycle because it's honestly a bit ridiculous to me.:dohh: Here's hoping that vitex does it's stuff and helps! I'm also going to discuss it with my doctor. I hope the rest of you girls can get back on track as well.


----------



## Rachel789

I really thought after stopping BCP I would have started breaking out bad again and getting heavy periods with bad cramps but neither happened. I do get a few more pimples than I used to on BCP but nothing too crazy. My periods are really nice and managable. I only cramp mildly the first day and the flow is usually medium the first couple days then light for a day or two then I am done. They really are not much worse than AF when I was on the pill.


----------



## Rachel789

Took another OPK today and it was negative, did not look any different than yesterday's. I had a ton of EWCM yesterday but havent really seen any today. It was probably just my stupid body playing a cruel joke on me, I should have known better because this has happened before. I have a bad feeling I may be in for yet another long cycle, sigh.....:cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Took another OPK today and it was negative, did not look any different than yesterday's. I had a ton of EWCM yesterday but havent really seen any today. It was probably just my stupid body playing a cruel joke on me, I should have known better because this has happened before. I have a bad feeling I may be in for yet another long cycle, sigh.....:cry:

I'm right there with you. Neg opk today too. You still have a lot of time though I think...I'm on cd28. I am NOT happy. We will get there soon enough. Hope you feel better.:hugs:

How are you girls?


----------



## Rachel789

I did finally see some EWCM again later in the day today so maybe my pos OPK will still come in the next day or two but I am not holding my breath...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Good luck you two.

As for me, my temp is still trucking alongin the upper range, dipped a bit today, but I have seen that one other ladies charts so I am not worred. 4dpo, I am going to hold out until at least 14dpo to test because I don't want to catch an early chemical, I would rather not know. Unless of course af comes before 14dpo. Trying to take it easy and not stress, but DH's granny died yesterday so it has been all about arranging everything for her and his whole family is involved so I have been running around with them. Trying not to stress about it, but DH's family is very very close so I know I am in for a really sad/stressful funeral on friday as I am pretty close with all his aunts and cousins. 

Haven't felt many symptoms except a little twinge or two on the right, which might just be my imagination. I am having creamy cm, which may or may not be something. Anxious to see either way what my cycle is going to do over the next two weeks. It's been hard to predict my cycles after 10-11 months of not having a cycle at all.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry for your family's/dh loss lovetoteach. Sounds like you are on your way. GL!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope this is a good sign that I will ovulate for real this time. It's close if not pos! I just took this at around 930. I dunno why my camera time is messed up. That's besides the point. FX this is it ladies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0143.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sugarlys

It looks positive (or almost) to me!
My "results line" was just a tad bit lighter one day that I tested and then I tested the next day and the results line was noticeably darker. So, looks like good news!! Get to the bding!


----------



## ImSoTired

yeah. If you go way back to my last pos opk pic....it is in this thread a bit back. The test line was darker than the control. This one is about the same. Maybe a bit lighter than the control. Hoping I ovulate for real. AHHH! So excited and worried all at the same time!


----------



## Sugarlys

Weird, I wonder why that happens?
Did you bd then? I have heard that if you are preggo you can get a postive opk


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay! Looks nearly positive, actually that is as dark as my positive got. Good luck! Hoping your temps start to rise over the next few days, and/or your OPK gets darker tomorrow, and then your temps start to rise.


----------



## Rachel789

Your OPK looks amazing! Wow I hope I get to see one like that soon (I use the same ones as you) How have they looked the past couple days? Did they go from faint to that dark or was it progressive?


----------



## ImSoTired

Sugarlys said:


> Weird, I wonder why that happens?
> Did you bd then? I have heard that if you are preggo you can get a postive opk

yes. I got a very pos opk last sunday and supposed ov'd on mon but my temp never went up so I know that I didn't ov. That was cd 18 or 19. Today is cd28. Hopefully it actually happens this time!

we bd'd all around that day.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Your OPK looks amazing! Wow I hope I get to see one like that soon (I use the same ones as you) How have they looked the past couple days? Did they go from faint to that dark or was it progressive?

They were very light a few days ago. Almost non existant and today it was a bit lighter than this one at 2. This is near pos at around 930. I hope I actually do ov this time though,


----------



## Rachel789

Mine have been very faint the past couple days so I am hoping that it is possible for them to go from very faint one day to blaring positive the next day.


----------



## Sugarlys

Mine was very light one day...."medium" the next and dark the next. I was using the tests every morning...it is so exciting when you see that your body is doing what it is supposed to ...... now if it would make a baby :)!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ok the weirdest thing just happened. It isn't quite dry but it just darkened to very positive? How is that even possible? I didn't move it around too much. Is it something I did? It's very positive now! It's been at least 20 minutes since I took it. I'm confused.


----------



## Rachel789

From the picture you posted here it looks positive to me. Are you having any watery or EWCM?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> From the picture you posted here it looks positive to me. Are you having any watery or EWCM?

I mean the line got darker! From drying I suppose? My cm early this morning was wet with a bit of creamyness in with it. I didn't search hard though so there may have been some ewcm in there. I don't like to check cm...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> From the picture you posted here it looks positive to me. Are you having any watery or EWCM?
> 
> I mean the line got darker! From drying I suppose? My cm early this morning was wet with a bit of creamyness in with it. I didn't search hard though so there may have been some ewcm in there. I don't like to check cm...Click to expand...

Mine get darker as time goes by and are the darkest right before they dry.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> From the picture you posted here it looks positive to me. Are you having any watery or EWCM?
> 
> I mean the line got darker! From drying I suppose? My cm early this morning was wet with a bit of creamyness in with it. I didn't search hard though so there may have been some ewcm in there. I don't like to check cm...Click to expand...
> 
> Mine get darker as time goes by and are the darkest right before they dry.Click to expand...

Aha. Thanks! I just got another pos then. I hope it takes this time!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree I hate checking cm too! But I am starting to get used to it:haha:

I do not go inside to find it though :blush:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> From the picture you posted here it looks positive to me. Are you having any watery or EWCM?
> 
> I mean the line got darker! From drying I suppose? My cm early this morning was wet with a bit of creamyness in with it. I didn't search hard though so there may have been some ewcm in there. I don't like to check cm...Click to expand...
> 
> Mine get darker as time goes by and are the darkest right before they dry.Click to expand...
> 
> Aha. Thanks! I just got another pos then. I hope it takes this time!Click to expand...

Hope this surge the egg busts through! Fingers crossed for a temp rise the next few days.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks lovetoteach I hope so too.

Rachel I try to find the cm on the outside but it's not very accurate. So I check inside but not far enough. So I rarely get accurate cm.


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - sorry about DHs Granny. Great you are all there to support each other.

Imsotired - :happydance: yay to OPK! That's positive and O soon! I'm sure! Happy bding!!

Rachel - hope you get your + soon! I'm sure you will

AFM cd9 - getting there. Will be another week before I O I think. Hoping it'll be earlier though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If FF is right I should be Oing sunday


----------



## Rachel789

My temp has gone back to the boring repeatitive temp it was at before and I found a tiny bit of EWCM yesterday and today it looks like it may be starting to get creamy again so it looks like I am not O'ing just yet, I guess my body may have started to head that way but decided not to for whatever reason. Ugh this is so frustrating :growlmad:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Sorry no O yet Rachel. It'll happen.  I really don't think you'll be waiting until cd40 again.

Well got my blood results. 2 abnormals. From what I understand I have low available testosterone due to high serum sex hormones binding globulins, which means my free androgen index is low. Doctor doesn't seem too concerned because my testosterone isn't high. I think this indicates PCOS. So in a way it is good news. I think!!!?? I don't think low testosterone deceases fertility anyway. So she has done the referral for scans and for cd21 bloods to check my progesterone.

All fun and games. No sign of O yet............

How's everyone else?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nice and confused over here, but this is not new. My temps are confusing still, I thought two lower temps in a row at this point usually imdicated af is on her way, but I am only 5dpo. Maybe it is because my bedroom was freezing? Hoping this charting gets easier when I have other months to compare it to.


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Sorry no O yet Rachel. It'll happen. I really don't think you'll be waiting until cd40 again.
> 
> Well got my blood results. 2 abnormals. From what I understand I have low available testosterone due to high serum sex hormones binding globulins, which means my free androgen index is low. Doctor doesn't seem too concerned because my testosterone isn't high. I think this indicates PCOS. So in a way it is good news. I think!!!?? I don't think low testosterone deceases fertility anyway. So she has done the referral for scans and for cd21 bloods to check my progesterone.
> 
> All fun and games. No sign of O yet............
> 
> How's everyone else?

That is good that your Dr. is not concerned about the testosterone level. I hope all goes well with your progesterone check. I am hoping it is good news for you!

I pray you are right as long as I O before CD 30 this cycle I will feel better.


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Nice and confused over here, but this is not new. My temps are comfusing still, I thought two lower temps in a row at this poimt usually imdicated af is on her way, but I am only 5dpo, maybe it is because my bedroom was freezing? hoping this charting gets easier when I have other months to compare it to.

You're still above coverline and as you say if the environment has changed this can alter it slightly. If you are unsure keep bding regularly.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Nice and confused over here, but this is not new. My temps are confusing still, I thought two lower temps in a row at this point usually imdicated af is on her way, but I am only 5dpo, maybe it is because my bedroom was freezing? hoping this charting gets easier when I have other months to compare it to.

Some people say room temp does not affect BBT but I think it does. I notice my temp will be a little higher or a little lower if I wake up feeling one way or the other. So I think it is possible your temp was lower because of that, and it did not go below the coverline so you should be fine.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ok girls. Very confused here. Take a look at my chart. I got my pos opk yesterday as some of you may know and was expectig a dip in temp. Instead I got a rise!!??! I am the most abnormal person ever! My post o temps(i only took 3) last cycle were 97.7 and 97.9. My temp this morning was 97.5 and I'm supposedly o'ing today? GRRR! TTC is so confusing! Perhaps it means that I ov'd yesterday? I'm falling apart here!:cry:

Love to teach- a dip after ov is common I think. Keep an eye on it. I think you ov'd. THe cold room could be why, I think.

Rachel you will o soon. Obviously I know how frustrating and confusing it all is.

Bean if the doctor isn't too concerned maybe it's not so bad. I'm happy you are on your way to finding out if anything is wrong so that you can get a sticky bean sooner. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Rachel

Imsotired - You gonna put your chart in your sig yet? :thumbup:.

It's possible you O'd yesterday. Maybe late afternoon/evening. Have you done an OPK today? Only time will tell I'm afraid. Have to wait to see what tomorrows temp brings.


----------



## ImSoTired

It is in my sig.At the very end


----------



## ImSoTired

ps we bd'd fri sat sun and tues (last night)


----------



## Bean66

Oh yeah didn't see it there.

Good bding! I think it's def possible you O'd yesterday. As I said tomorrow will tell you more. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Oh yeah didn't see it there.
> 
> Good bding! I think it's def possible you O'd yesterday. As I said tomorrow will tell you more. Fingers crossed.

Thanks. I hope you are right. It is such a weird looking chart! I guess if my temp stays high it will prob mean I ov'd even if for some reason my opk was wrong, right? I just won't know exactly what day. Do you know if annovulatory cycles have a temp rise? Thats's the only thing I'm concerned about at this time. I will take another opk later. It is still only 10 am here. My body is so stubborn and unpredictable. I can only keep my fx that we catch it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ok girls. Very confused here. Take a look at my chart. I got my pos opk yesterday as some of you may know and was expectig a dip in temp. Instead I got a rise!!??! I am the most abnormal person ever! My post o temps(i only took 3) last cycle were 97.7 and 97.9. My temp this morning was 97.5 and I'm supposedly o'ing today? GRRR! TTC is so confusing! Perhaps it means that I ov'd yesterday? I'm falling apart here!:cry:
> 
> Love to teach- a dip after ov is common I think. Keep an eye on it. I think you ov'd. THe cold room could be why, I think.
> 
> Rachel you will o soon. Obviously I know how frustrating and confusing it all is.
> 
> Bean if the doctor isn't too concerned maybe it's not so bad. I'm happy you are on your way to finding out if anything is wrong so that you can get a sticky bean sooner. I hope it all works out for you!

I don't know, that is so confusing. I have no idea what is going on with your chart or mine anymore. Now I am wishing I had started charting a few months before I started ttc so I would know what 's up. Of course my whole plan started out that way, and I said screw it lets just start ttc already! Now I see why back in the old days people started to have kids so early.


----------



## ImSoTired

This is crazy! I got another pos opk! How does that work? Perhaps I'm in for a temp dip tomorrow? I gotta try and bd again tonight. I'm really confused now.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm I do not know what to think of that. No clue when your O day should be but maybe tomorrow, or maybe you already o'ed and it is just still in your system? I would def BD again tonight to be safe and see what tomorrows temp shows you.


----------



## ImSoTired

Am I going crazy? What is wrong with my body. I feel ridiculous!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0148.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0147.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachel789

Thats def a pos but I think they are sometimes pos for more than a day you just have to watch your temps to see when you actually O'ed.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm so frustrated and confused that I could cry.:cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I with rachel


----------



## Bean66

Oh Hun! I understand your frustration I really do but try and just go with it.

It's possible to still get + after O. They generally say stop testing after the first positive because this is the important one. With the temp rise it's def possible you have O'd but maybe bd just incase. 

Tomorrows temp will tell you more. Not everyone gets a temp dip at O.

:hugs: good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

Don't stress-I would be happy you are getting a positive, that is a good thing!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Agreed. If you did O already, I am sure all your previous BDing covered it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. It's just so confusing. I might try and bd again but dh already seems pretty tired. It might not pan out. It is possible that my temp was a bit higher than usual because I woke up feeling hot and I had a really crazy dream. I'm sure I was tossing and turning and when my alarm went off I sat straight up before I realized what was going on. So it might be just a tad high. I hope our prior bd'ing will suffice. I'm glad at least something is happening. Even if it doesn't exactly make sense. Hope you girls are doing well!:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

A week ago and again tonight after we BD'ed I had spotting after, it was light pink in color. This has never happened to me before and I am wondering if this is somehow from the Vitex. Has this happened to any of you? It is concerning me...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> A week ago and again tonight after we BD'ed I had spotting after, it was light pink in color. This has never happened to me before and I am wondering if this is somehow from the Vitex. Has this happened to any of you? It is concerning me...

It has never happend to me unless I was spotting already before we BD'ed. I have heard some ladies say that they have experienced that, but I don't know why it happens.


----------



## Bean66

I occasionally get this. Esp when we bd near O. Don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Katie blue

I have been off bc for a year now and this is my first month where i ov on day 14! Usually its around day 20 or even as late as day 31. I was on vitex for 3 months and its seem to have sorted me out now.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the replies I guess I will just stick with the Vitex for now.


----------



## ImSoTired

My temp went back down which makes me believe I'm ov'ing today or my body has failed again. Didn't get to bd last night but perhaps will try again tonight. FX that I get a temp rise tomorrow girls. This is driving me absolutely bananas!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks for the replies I guess I will just stick with the Vitex for now.

The light spotting happened to me once after we bd'd during my really long cycle. I think it's just something that happens sometimes. As long as it isn't painful of heavy it's probably ok. Not to worry.


----------



## Rachel789

It isnt painful and it was just a small amount, it just hasnt happened to me before so I was wondering if it was from the Vitex somehow.

My temp went down again today and I am feeling a dull cramping. I remember having these cramps last cycle a few days before I O'ed so maybe it means something.


----------



## ImSoTired

It's probably nothing, Rachel. Like I said it has happened to me once or twice and it was certainly confusing but It stopping shortly after and didn't give me any problems. I doubt vitex has anything to do with it. It sounds like you might o soon, fx! I had some cramping yesterday and of course I thought I was ov'ing so I chalked it up to that. Now I hope that I am ov'ing today so I see a definate temp rise tomorrow. Keep your fx for me! I really hope my body hasn't failed me again! I will be so devestated!


----------



## Rachel789

Because you got a temp drop today and you had a pos opk again yesterday it does seem very likely you are O'ing today. I hope you have a nice temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Because you got a temp drop today and you had a pos opk again yesterday it does seem very likely you are O'ing today. I hope you have a nice temp rise tomorrow!

Thanks. And I hope you o in the next few days! Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Katie blue said:


> I have been off bc for a year now and this is my first month where i ov on day 14! Usually its around day 20 or even as late as day 31. I was on vitex for 3 months and its seem to have sorted me out now.

:thumbup: That is awesome, makes me have hope for Oing "on time" sometime within the next few months. If I don't get a bfp first of course :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My temp went back down which makes me believe I'm ov'ing today or my body has failed again. Didn't get to bd last night but perhaps will try again tonight. FX that I get a temp rise tomorrow girls. This is driving me absolutely bananas!

:flower: Fingers crossed it is finally ovulation, defintiely get to Bding tonight just in case!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> My temp went back down which makes me believe I'm ov'ing today or my body has failed again. Didn't get to bd last night but perhaps will try again tonight. FX that I get a temp rise tomorrow girls. This is driving me absolutely bananas!
> 
> :flower: Fingers crossed it is finally ovulation, defintiely get to Bding tonight just in case!Click to expand...

I hope so too thanks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

As for me my temps are wonky, I felt like it was over and I should just wait for af to show up. Then I saw a chart that looks like mine post ovulation and it ended up in a pregnancy. Still hoping, but my chart is definitely not normal.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

As for me my temps are wonky, I felt like it was over and I should just wait for af to show up. Then I saw a chart that looks like mine post ovulation and it ended up in a pregnancy. Still hoping, but my chart is definitely not normal.

This chart looks like mine >>>
 



Attached Files:







chartlikemine.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ImSoTired

I think it looks good.You'll know soon enough.

Mine just looks ridiculous very up and down.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach-lets hope you get that jump in your temp tomorrow! It does look a lot like that other one.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah... I just hope it goes up instead of down tomorrow.


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - FIngers crossed for a lovely temp spike tomorrow.

Imsotired - Sorry your chart s being so confusing. I think Rachel is right today could most definitely be O day. I do think temping can cause I lot of stress. 

Rachel - It's possible it has happened before we we notice so much more when we're TTCing. Or at least I do. As I said I get it when we bd near O day and on Oday. I think it's when the cervix is a little more open. Fingers crossed you O soon.

AFM- nothing much to report. Just waiting. :coffee:


----------



## ImSoTired

Another pos opk today. I'm hoping there is nothing wrong. I have my appt in a month so I'm sure I'll be ok until then. Going to try and get dh to bd tonight just in case. Very confused.


----------



## Rachel789

I wouldn't worry about that, if you look at others charts on FF there are plenty of women that get positives for 2+ days, I do not think that means something is wrong with you. Fx for a temp rise for you tomorrow!


----------



## Bean66

The last lady I know who O'd late (cd28) and had 4 days of +OPKs got her BFP!

Don't fret.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thank you thanks you ladies! You always make me feel better. I'm going to pray and pray that I get a temp rise tomorrow. This is my last chance for normalcy. Talk to you girls tomorrow.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thank you thanks you ladies! You always make me feel better. I'm going to pray and pray that I get a temp rise tomorrow. This is my last chance for normalcy. Talk to you girls tomorrow.

You and me both. Temp rises all around tomorrow please!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck...I can't wait to see what everyone's temps look like tomorrow!


----------



## ImSoTired

Temp rose a tad. DIdn't get to bd last night. Dh has a stomach bug or something.:nope: We bd'd on tues last. I hope it's enough. Maybe we will try again tonight but it might be too late. Anyway, I'm very tired and run down. I feel really broken. Hoping it all gets better soon. I'm just scared that this may be my last chance for a while because of my crazy cycles. Hope vitex starts working. What I wouldn't do for a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

If yesterday was O day bd'ing tuesday should be fine. I read somewhere the best days are the day before and two days before O day. Hopefully your temp continues to go up this time.

I wish I would get a normal 28 day cycle as well and am also praying vitex works. CD20 here and absolutely nothing is happenning still. Most normal people are expecting AF to show up a week from now and I am still sitting around waiting to O, ugh I hate this :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> If yesterday was O day bd'ing tuesday should be fine. I read somewhere the best days are the day before and two days before O day. Hopefully your temp continues to go up this time.
> 
> I wish I would get a normal 28 day cycle as well and am also praying vitex works. CD20 here and absolutely nothing is happenning still. Most normal people are expecting AF to show up a week from now and I am still sitting around waiting to O, ugh I hate this :growlmad:

I know exactly how you feel. Last night when dh was sick I began to cry because I knew that he would be in no mood to bd. He was very supportive and apologetic which he usually is not so much (especially when it is about sex because we do it often enough and I think he gets offended and thinks I'm not satisfied with how often we do it). I told him all about how I think I may be ovulating and how I got the pos opks. I told him that I had gotten one earlier in the month but that my body apparently failed to ovulate. I was hysterical.I explained the whole temperature thing to him as well. I think I may have scared him, not about ttc but because he didn't know just how messed up my body was. Which then made me more upset. I even said to him that it had been 30 days since my last period began and most normal women would be starting again, and here I am not even knowing if my body will successfully ovulate. I wasn't trying to make him feel bad, in fact I hadn't went into detail about any of this before because I didn't want him to feel pressured or scare him away from ttc. He assured me that he would still ttc with me and that he was not frightened only a bit worried about my health. I felt so guilty dropping it all on him because he was sick afterall. I was just so frustrated I had to break. I told him I was so sorry if I upset him in anyway and the last thing I wanted to do was scare him. I just wanted to get pregnant and surprise him. He wasn't upset with me but I really hope I didn't give him second thoughts. I'm guessing not, but men are fickle creatures....and they think we are difficult! I'm just hoping that maybe I ov'd yesterday and tuesday's bd will cover it. But if he feels better I'll try once more tonight, even if it is too late. Wow...I'm sorry about the rant. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

I have shared my issues with DH as well. He keeps telling me I should go see a dr. now if I am concerned about my cycles but I explained to him the dr. would turn me away so soon considering I only stopped BCP 5 months ago. I told him I wanted to give my body a couple more cycles before I try to go to the dr. 

I remember one night a couple months ago where I really thought I was going to be O'ing so I was set on BDing that night. Well when my DH has more than a few drinks he is useless and cant BD correctly IYKWIM. And that night he had happy hour after work and could not perform I was so upset I cried and he could not understand why I was so upset. So now when we know we are going to BD that night he does not drink or we BD before we go out. So yea I totally understand how it feels. I just really hope we can all get our BFPs in the near future and be done with this stress. I am afraid something is wrong with me and this will not fix itself soon. I just hope if something is off that it is an easy fix.


----------



## ImSoTired

It's so good to have someone who knows what I'm talking about. I love my dh but he has no clue about how strongly I feel about ttc, well maybe he does after last night. And I haven't told many people that we are ttc. I also hope that whatever is wrong with me isn't serious. It's such a stressful time for me and I'm sure you are going through the same thing.I hate when dh drinks on a bd night also. I definately know what you mean. Do you mind if I ask how old you are, Rachel? I am 24 and dh is about to be 26. In a few months I'll be 25:dohh:. I wanted a baby by the time I was 25. :nope:


----------



## Rachel789

I love having you ladies to talk to, it makes it so much better to have people to relate with!

I turned 29 a few months ago and my DH will be turning 30 next month. My goal was to have a baby before I turn 30 but unless I concieve this cycle I will not meet that goal. It's funny because if you asked me a year ago when or if I wanted kids I was really on the fence about even having them! I am not one to accept change very well so the idea of my life changing that much and having to "grow up" scared me. Then in the past year my close friends have started trying or having kids and I started becoming more comfortable with the idea. And now when I think about sharing that with my DH I get so excited about it and can't wait! Part of me is still scared but I know for sure this is what I want now.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah. It's funny how that instict takes over.That's what happened to me anyway except that it happened years ago and I knew I wasn't ready yet. I really hope that my cycles straighten out quickly. I am under way too much stress because of it and the stress is probably adding to the problem!


----------



## Rachel789

I know I worry about that but I don't know how to stop thinking and stressing about it. Part of me just wants to stop and just NTNP and see if the more relaxed approach works. But at the same time I think I need to continue to chart and so I have info to show my Dr. if my cycles dont regulate. Maybe that would make it easier to get help.


----------



## Rachel789

What dose of Vitex are you taking?


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

I've got past where you ladies are. My cycles aren't great but a lot better. It will happen. I've been off BCP 10 months. Your bodies will settle down and you will get pregnant. It is just as possible to get pregnant with long cycles, it's just there are fewer chances and longer waits. I know it's frustrating. I get frustrated too and I O 18-20. I'm just pleased that I am ovulating. 

I got advised to stop TTC whilst my cycles were a mess and just enjoy regular bding. I considered it but after my really messed up cycle things seemed to improve. Maybe it's not a bad idea to NTNP for a while, just bd every 2 to 3 days and you're likely to hit a least 1 fertile day. Or a lady on another tread has a 3 month fertility healthy. So instead of concentrating on getting pregnant now she is concentrating on getting her body ready for pregnancy in 3 months and if it happens before, great. 

It's so frustrating that you wait to the right time to get pregnant then have to keep waiting when you wont it so bad. Unfortunately it will happen when it is meant to happen and us stressing wont help. 

I'm 30, 31 in June and always wanted kids by the time I was 29. My DH wants lids as bad as I do and understands some stuff but takes a back seat in the TTC 'planning' Although he does ask if I've got a smiley yet. I think putting a time to get pregnant by just adds too much stress. Once the baby arrives we wont care how old we are or what month it was born in.

Stay positive girls. We'll get there.


----------



## Bean66

Rachel789 said:


> I know I worry about that but I don't know how to stop thinking and stressing about it. Part of me just wants to stop and just NTNP and see if the more relaxed approach works. But at the same time I think I need to continue to chart and so I have info to show my Dr. if my cycles dont regulate. Maybe that would make it easier to get help.

Rachel don't worry about charting for doctors, it may be different there but doctors here don't really care. They want to know how long the cycles are but not when you O'd. I think charting can cause way to much stress. I didn;t chart last cycle and felt soooo much better. This cycle I'm temping when I remember, mainly so I know when to go for my blood tests.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for all the helpful advice Bean you seem so knowlegable!

I may chart for a couple more cycles then if nothing happens I will probably take a break. Because my cycles are so completely all over the place I do like to know when I O'ed. I like to minimize drinking post o and then it also gives me an idea of when AF is going to show up so I am not blind sided. Without charting I would always feel guilty drinking not knowing when I O'ed. I am not a big drinker but when I am out with friends I like to have a few.

It is good to know your cycles did finally sort themselves out. I guess my big fear is that my cycles were screwy to begin with before I went on BCP. I never had regular cycles so I worry there is an underlying issue and it is not just the BC.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Bean.I have been off of bcp for 9 months. I have had a few normal cycles but some abnormal ones as well. I chart because I would like to know when I ov'd because with a 70 day cycle you could bd a lot and still miss ov.That is my only reason for charting. Because it is stressful and I wouldn't do it otherwise. I don't really want to ntnp until my cycles get shorter/more predictable. I want a baby so desperately. I'm just gonna keep on trying until it happens. 

I take 3 400mg capsules of vitex a day,Rachel.


----------



## Bean66

I understand that. I still chart. 

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

My opk went negative today. That's ok, 3 in a row was plenty. Now waiting for my proper temp rise (fx). I hope I did indeed ovulate. Going to bd tonight for good measure.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My opk went negative today. That's ok, 3 in a row was plenty. Now waiting for my proper temp rise (fx). I hope I did indeed ovulate. Going to bd tonight for good measure.

Hope you get another temp rise tomorrow. Mine actually rised today, I was so sure it would stay the same and that maybe I never even ovulated. I know how you girls feel in fearing that it isn't just the BCP that messed your cycles up. I am always in fear that if Vitex doesn't work in the next month or two then maybe there is something very wrong with me. I am so amazed that I even got a period in December though, so that is hope enough for me to not completly break down. Since I thought I O'd twice this cycle, I was for sure we were going to miss it one night when DH refused to BD. I was so frustrated that night that I almost cried and I almost woke him up and demanded that we BD if he really wants a baby. That wouldn't have gone over so well... DH has been very supportive though, but I feel like I have to pull back on my crazyness because I could have months and months ahead of me in ttc. I really hope that I am blessed in that I can just get a bfp and not worry about this all, but I know that would be the luckiest thing in the world for it to happen on our first official ttc month. I just have to tell myself to be patient, but I am so glad to read yalls posts and see that yall too fear the worst.


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - A few cycles back I didn't sleep all night cause I was so worried and upset that we hadn't bd'd. My DH was tired and it just didn't mention it. Got my + the next day but regretted not bding the night before. Calmed down a bit now but still stress out about missing O.

Imsotired - Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow.

Rachel - Any sign of that allusive O?


----------



## ImSoTired

Im 99.9% sure I have ovulated. Either thurs or yesterday. My temp rose to 97.8 today! Very much like my post-o temps last cycle! It's a relief however I'm hoping we bd'd in time (tues and yest). I guess I truly have a tww ahead of me finally?! I'll keep you posted certainly. Hope you ladies are doing well today. :flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Im 99.9% sure I have ovulated. Either thurs or yesterday. My temp rose to 97.8 today! Very much like my post-o temps last cycle! It's a relief however I'm hoping we bd'd in time (tues and yest). I guess I truly have a tww ahead of me finally?! I'll keep you posted certainly. Hope you ladies are doing well today. :flower:

Yay, that temp is defintely higher then your other temps :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah my post-o temps were 97.7, 97.9 last cycle so I'm right there with them and I'm pretty confident this time. It's a relief to know my body may have done something right! It may not have been on cd14 like a normal woman, but it wasn't cd58 like last cycle either. Hoping in 2 weeks I will have an even better reason to be happy.:flower:


----------



## Bean66

:happydance: so pleased you've O'd!! Fingers crossed for you hun.

I had very watery cm today so did an OPK. It was nearly positive. I think it's gonna be a false start as it's early but bd'd anyway. 

It's happened before. Only time will tell.


----------



## Rachel789

Imsotired-thats a very nice temp rise, looking really good!

Bean-I hope that is a good sign and you are on track to O even earlier this cycle.

Lovetoteach-I see your temp went up again, to me it looks like you definitely O'ed :thumbup:

CD21 here and I have zero signs that O day is in the near future. My cm is minimal and the cm I noticed yesterday was kinda sticky in consistency, I would feel a little more hopeful if I at least had creamy cm. So based on this I would say I won't be O'ing for at least 5 days. Blahhhhhh I hate this waiting, come on body do what you are supposed to!

I had the EWCM for a couple days last week but not even close to a pos opk so I do not know what my body was up to...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

*Bean-* Horray for a possible early O day. A little extra BDing here and there never hurts either :)

*Rachel-* If you do O in 5 days that will be your CD26, which is the same cycle day I O'd. Hope you don't have to wait that long, but you still haven't past me if that makes you feel any better at all.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'm sure your o is coming. All that ewcm was probably your body trying and failing as mine did. You will try again soon with pos opks and all and you will succeed. You know I know how it feels. Hope it comes for you soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean, hope you o nice and early. Bd for good measure!

Lovetoteach how is your tww going? Are you symptom spotting or keeping it off of your mind?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Bean, hope you o nice and early. Bd for good measure!
> 
> Lovetoteach how is your tww going? Are you symptom spotting or keeping it off of your mind?

Trying not to symptom spot, but I am tired and the right side from lower stomach down has been having strange feelings for days. I have been trying to ignore it. I don't want to convince myself this is it, and then just be frustrated when I get a bfn. I hope I can wait until at least 14dpo to test, but we shall see. Told DH I would wait until the 28th/29th to test (which would be 15-16dpo). He knows I have some cheapy tests, but he doesn't know I have 9 of them, so he won't know if I take one a few days before then! Trying to stay strong and not test too early.


----------



## ImSoTired

I bet it is a real challenge. You seem to have a level head on your shoulders though. I hope this is your bfp. :dust: to all of us!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls. FF finally located my ov! I'm a bit worried about what day it picked because I didn't bd that day or the day before. I can only hope that those little swimmers lived long enough in there to catch the egg. I guess I should be happy enough that I ov'd. :shrug:Keep your fx'd for me girls. How are you today?


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy for crosshairs! :happydance:

I read somewhere that BDing two days before is actually the best chance, so you should be good to go!

I am having the same transitional cm (creamy/watery) I had last time before ewcm showed up so hopefully I will be getting my ewcm in the next day or two and then hopefully O this time! [-o&lt;


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope so Rachel! And I hope you o any day now!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yayyy for crosshairs! :happydance:
> 
> I read somewhere that BDing two days before is actually the best chance, so you should be good to go!
> 
> I am having the same transitional cm (creamy/watery) I had last time before ewcm showed up so hopefully I will be getting my ewcm in the next day or two and then hopefully O this time! [-o&lt;

Hope you are right about you Oing soon.

*Imsotired-* Remember when you told me that two days before is the best timing the first time I thought I O'd? 

We just have to wait and see if our bodies and Dh's spermies decided to create a LO this time or not. I can't believe it's like a 20 something percent chance every cycle. That number seems so low. Not trying to be pessimistic, just trying to keep myself from hanging out in the clouds and believing that it's a sure thing every cycle.

My goal is obviously a bfp, but my secondary goal is to get my cycles back to normal so I have more frequent chances to achieve a bfp.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So at 6:30am my temperature was 97.2, but when I woke up at 8:45am it was 98.1. If I put in 97.2 it takes away my cross hairs and claims I never ovulated, but if I put in 97.7 for time adjustment between 6:30 and 8:45 I still have my cross hairs... also if I put in 97.2 for today and put in a higher temp like 97.8 for tomorrow's temp it gives me my cross hairs back. Why is this so dumb? Now it's making me think I never ovulated. That would just make me want to quit temping all together. I think for now I will leave it as 97.7 for the time adjustment temps and see what tomorrow's temperature is. If tomorrow's temp is still really really low, then I guess ff is right and I never ovulated. Hard to see the good in that situation.


----------



## Rachel789

I really doubt you didnt O. If you woke up at a different time and FF is being that sensitive then I would go ahead and adjust it.


----------



## ImSoTired

I think you definately ov'd lovetoteach. I think it is just a dip in temp. Adjust it if you think you need to, but I've seen a lot of dips in a lot of charts. I think it happens a lot. You've had so many days over your baseline that I know you had to ov. FF is a pain in the ass if you ask me. I've been confused about the whole thing since I began temping but I think the longer you do it the sooner you'll get the hang of it and know for sure when you ov'd or not. I did say that the highest percentage of pg women bd'd 2 days prior to ov. Someone told me that in a different thread. She even gave me percentages. I just don't trust my body and it makes me skeptical. Like maybe my body isn't a good environment for little spermies. I think that my being so skeptical might help me get throught the tww because I always have some doubt. We all know how hard it is to stay positive.


----------



## Bean66

Love to teach. I think you've O'd too but no harm in bding regularly to be safe. Ff has changed my O day before so I know it can be wrong.


----------



## talica22

i ladies
Here is my ststory 
I had a my girl in 08 I went on the nuvaring and took it out for the last time in Feb 10 I didn't have a period for 8 whole months after that docs never told me why then nov10 I had one and Dec I had one and now january I had one but they are not on the same day every month the first was 32 day cycle the next was 18 day cycle so I'm not to sure now when I will ov I'm on CD 8. Now so im guessing its sometime this week coming I have of tests to try first time trying and check in cm daily cause I just don't know when it will of thnx for your time ladies let me know what you think oh my period this month was. 7 days long too not normal for me ever


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks, yall make me feel better. I would be so upset if I thought that I O'd 9 days ago and then all of a sudden it was all just a lie.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> i ladies
> Here is my ststory
> I had a my girl in 08 I went on the nuvaring and took it out for the last time in Feb 10 I didn't have a period for 8 whole months after that docs never told me why then nov10 I had one and Dec I had one and now january I had one but they are not on the same day every month the first was 32 day cycle the next was 18 day cycle so I'm not to sure now when I will ov I'm on CD 8. Now so im guessing its sometime this week coming I have of tests to try first time trying and check in cm daily cause I just don't know when it will of thnx for your time ladies let me know what you think oh my period this month was. 7 days long too not normal for me ever

Hmm, do you have ovulation predictor kit sticks/strips to test your urine and see when ovulation is? Cycles can get so out of wack because of birth control, we are right there with you. I went 10-11 months without a period after I stopped taking BCPs and have just had my first period December 19th. Good luck, if you have any questions just ask, I am sure someone on here has gone through it.


----------



## ImSoTired

talica it sounds to me that your cycles are trying to normalize after the bc. If you are ttc I would begin using opks and temping to track your ov. If your cycles continue to be irregular I would mention it to your doctor but It sound like typical cycles aftyer bc. Good luck!


----------



## talica22

Lovetoteach86 said:


> talica22 said:
> 
> 
> i ladies
> Here is my ststory
> I had a my girl in 08 I went on the nuvaring and took it out for the last time in Feb 10 I didn't have a period for 8 whole months after that docs never told me why then nov10 I had one and Dec I had one and now january I had one but they are not on the same day every month the first was 32 day cycle the next was 18 day cycle so I'm not to sure now when I will ov I'm on CD 8. Now so im guessing its sometime this week coming I have of tests to try first time trying and check in cm daily cause I just don't know when it will of thnx for your time ladies let me know what you think oh my period this month was. 7 days long too not normal for me ever
> 
> Hmm, do you have ovulation predictor kit sticks/strips to test your urine and see when ovulation is? Cycles can get so out of wack because of birth control, we are right there with you. I went 10-11 months without a period after I stopped taking BCPs and have just had my first period December 19th. Good luck, if you have any questions just ask, I am sure someone on here has gone through it.Click to expand...


Thnx I have the 9 test stick box I. Did one last night and it said nope so I will do one every couple days I think just to see what it says


----------



## talica22

ImSoTired said:


> talica it sounds to me that your cycles are trying to normalize after the bc. If you are ttc I would begin using opks and temping to track your ov. If your cycles continue to be irregular I would mention it to your doctor but It sound like typical cycles aftyer bc. Good luck!


Thnx alot I think so too so I am trying to keep track all I have is the 9 test sticks from first response I'm ttc and learning all this stuff too so very confusing due to my cycles


----------



## ImSoTired

talica-It is a bit confusing,and can be frustrating as well, but when you have crazy cycles it's a bit difficult to pinpoint ov. You have had some shorter cycles so 9 ov tests might do, but if you need more I got like 50 opks from amazon for 9 dollars or less. I also joined fertility friend to chart my temps and although it can be confusing it definately helps. :dust:


----------



## talica22

ImSoTired said:


> talica-It is a bit confusing,and can be frustrating as well, but when you have crazy cycles it's a bit difficult to pinpoint ov. You have had some shorter cycles so 9 ov tests might do, but if you need more I got like 50 opks from amazon for 9 dollars or less. I also joined fertility friend to chart my temps and although it can be confusing it definately helps. :dust:

Thnx for the help. I have a couple cycle things on my tablet to help me keep track I would do the temp watch but I tend to forget about it alot


----------



## ImSoTired

4dpo. Not symptom spotting yet. I hope I don't start either. Just trying to be relaxed and happy.
How are you girls today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Good, still waiting and waiting. 10dpo over here, dying to know if it's a yes or no, but dreading the LOOONG wait to ovulate once again if I don't get my bfp. Praying that Vitex helps me O a lot sooner this next cycle if af shows up instead.


----------



## ImSoTired

Same. I hope that if this isn't my month I ov around day 14 like a normal girl!


----------



## Rachel789

CD 23 here and I am really impatient and sick of the waiting! Ugh come on letssssssssss goooooooooooooooo :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> CD 23 here and I am really impatient and sick of the waiting! Ugh come on letssssssssss goooooooooooooooo :haha:

Yup, wait wait wait! The waiting never ends until we see a bfp.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> CD 23 here and I am really impatient and sick of the waiting! Ugh come on letssssssssss goooooooooooooooo :haha:
> 
> Yup, wait wait wait! The waiting never ends until we see a bfp.Click to expand...

And even then you wait the 9 months! I know how it feels to be tired of waiting! AHH! Rachel you* will* o soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can wait those nine months if I know that I can hug and stare at my baby in disbelief for the rest of my life.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is any of you ladies taking Soy?


----------



## Megzz

I am... I had my tubes tied back in 09' after a VERY hard pregnancy and a 2nd trimetser loss just before that, and could not take hormonal BC so we got them tied....after a few months, I realized I suffered from post tubal ligation syndrome. For over a year and a half before finally going for my reversal. although my post tubal ligation syndrome symptoms are gone, we are still having issues TTC. we have had 6 losses since our reversal, and every test under the sun that came back normal, seen two RE's etc... we had a HSG that showed both tubes open and functioning properly in july 2011, but still have yet to get a sticky bean... I believe it is from damage done from the PTLS crap... I will never take BC of ANY kind again...=(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

No soy over here, sorry. Thought I would at least respond though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Magzz


----------



## Rachel789

I got some ewcm today and I am feeling some mild cramping, I hope something is happening soon! I will probably take an OPK tomorrow.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I got some ewcm today and I am feeling some mild cramping, I hope something is happening soon! I will probably take an OPK tomorrow.

YAY! FX for you Rachel!


----------



## nik88

hi there!!

Thought I would jump on the wagon with you ladies and share my story! I went off BCP in September 2011 and decided to WTT. Luckily I did as my cycles have been crazy since! First cycle was a perfect 28 days, second cycle was 66 days then my most current has been 35 days. I decided this would be the first month that we would TTC and so I have been monitoring my CM. 

I am currently on CD13 with absolutely no signs of O happening anytime soon. CM is dry and slightly creamy but very minimal. I

I had to have an internal pelvic ultrasound yesterday to check for PCOS, (which luckily they found I don't have, PHEW! :happydance: ) But while I was having the scan the lovely sonographer was chatting to me and I got into explaining that I was waiting to O and this was my first month TTC. She had a little poke and prod around and she said "unfortunately, looks like you might be in for another long cycle as your ovaries have produced follicles but they certainly do not look like they are maturing yet!" BUMMER! :dohh: 

So I have decided I am in for the long haul, and figure I may as well stick it out with you lovelies to have a bit of support!

One other thing, the sonographer said my endometrium was 2.6mm and she said prior to O it needs to be around 14mm. I was looking at my previous scan which was done just prior to O and it was still only 2.8.. I have started to stress about that, worrying that my endometrium isn't thickening!

Any thoughts??

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I got some ewcm today and I am feeling some mild cramping, I hope something is happening soon! I will probably take an OPK tomorrow.

I hope you are right.

As for me, I am 10dpo over here creamy cm and a few quick little cramps, but that is about it so far today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

nik88 said:


> hi there!!
> 
> Thought I would jump on the wagon with you ladies and share my story! I went off BCP in September 2011 and decided to WTT. Luckily I did as my cycles have been crazy since! First cycle was a perfect 28 days, second cycle was 66 days then my most current has been 35 days. I decided this would be the first month that we would TTC and so I have been monitoring my CM.
> 
> I am currently on CD13 with absolutely no signs of O happening anytime soon. CM is dry and slightly creamy but very minimal. I
> 
> I had to have an internal pelvic ultrasound yesterday to check for PCOS, (which luckily they found I don't have, PHEW! :happydance: ) But while I was having the scan the lovely sonographer was chatting to me and I got into explaining that I was waiting to O and this was my first month TTC. She had a little poke and prod around and she said "unfortunately, looks like you might be in for another long cycle as your ovaries have produced follicles but they certainly do not look like they are maturing yet!" BUMMER! :dohh:
> 
> So I have decided I am in for the long haul, and figure I may as well stick it out with you lovelies to have a bit of support!
> 
> One other thing, the sonographer said my endometrium was 2.6mm and she said prior to O it needs to be around 14mm. I was looking at my previous scan which was done just prior to O and it was still only 2.8.. I have started to stress about that, worrying that my endometrium isn't thickening!
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies!!! :hugs::flower:

Evil BCP! Don't know too much as this is my first cycle ttc, but since I had 10-11 months with no period after stopping BCPs I started taking Red Raspberry leaf to tone my uterus and make it healthy. Is it working? That I don't know for sure because I feel that the doctors won't do much for me right at the moment as I have only been ttc for a month on my own. You are more than welcome to wait it out over here with us though, we know all about long cycles. I didn't O this cycle until CD26. Good luck!


----------



## nik88

Thanks so much for your reply!!! I have been secretly stalking this thread for the last couple of weeks :haha: so its reassuring to know others are in the same position!!! xo


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome nik88! It helps to have others to relate with when you have long annoying cycles. It helps the time pass posting here and I love seeing how everyone else is coming along!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too lol


----------



## ImSoTired

nik88 said:


> hi there!!
> 
> Thought I would jump on the wagon with you ladies and share my story! I went off BCP in September 2011 and decided to WTT. Luckily I did as my cycles have been crazy since! First cycle was a perfect 28 days, second cycle was 66 days then my most current has been 35 days. I decided this would be the first month that we would TTC and so I have been monitoring my CM.
> 
> I am currently on CD13 with absolutely no signs of O happening anytime soon. CM is dry and slightly creamy but very minimal. I
> 
> I had to have an internal pelvic ultrasound yesterday to check for PCOS, (which luckily they found I don't have, PHEW! :happydance: ) But while I was having the scan the lovely sonographer was chatting to me and I got into explaining that I was waiting to O and this was my first month TTC. She had a little poke and prod around and she said "unfortunately, looks like you might be in for another long cycle as your ovaries have produced follicles but they certainly do not look like they are maturing yet!" BUMMER! :dohh:
> 
> So I have decided I am in for the long haul, and figure I may as well stick it out with you lovelies to have a bit of support!
> 
> One other thing, the sonographer said my endometrium was 2.6mm and she said prior to O it needs to be around 14mm. I was looking at my previous scan which was done just prior to O and it was still only 2.8.. I have started to stress about that, worrying that my endometrium isn't thickening!
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies!!! :hugs::flower:

Welcome. I know how you feel. I've been off of bcp for 9 months and I'm still not back to normal. I ov'd on cd 30 this cycle which is an improvement from last cycle (71 days) but still not back to my norm. I've been taking vitex since the 1st week of Dec so I'm hoping I start to regulate soon. Wish you the best!


----------



## nik88

ImSoTired said:


> Welcome. I know how you feel. I've been off of bcp for 9 months and I'm still not back to normal. I ov'd on cd 30 this cycle which is an improvement from last cycle (71 days) but still not back to my norm. I've been taking vitex since the 1st week of Dec so I'm hoping I start to regulate soon. Wish you the best!


9 Months! :shock: Oh wow!! Gosh, here I was thinking maybe 6 months and surely it would have to be sorted out! How frustrating this is!? 

Just out of curiosity, i have been checking CM and have noticed that I have had literally no CM since AF finished 7 days ago. Is that the norm with long cycles? To have very little CM after AF until your body starts gearing up to O?

Thanks a bunch!! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I guess im i to Take soy next cycle to see if it would work for me


----------



## Rachel789

Nik-that is normal. Typically after AF finishes you cm will be dry or minimal amounts then it becomes sticky then creamy then usually from there goes to watery or egg white consistency and when you notice that you are probably in your fertile window!


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I guess im i to Take soy next cycle to see if it would work for me

Let us know how it works for you. I thought about trying soy this cycle but I am going to give Vitex a shot for a few months to see if it helps.


----------



## ImSoTired

nik88- I think the lack of cm is normal. Especially after coming off of bc because bc dried me up a lot. I still feel like I need more of it even though it has begun to get more abundant. A lot of women drink grapefruit juice, take mucinex, or epo for cm. The doctor told me that a lot of women can take up to a year for their hormones to return to normal after bc. So I expect my normal to return soon. I'm taking vitex to hopefully help it along.

Hotpink- I know that a lot of women take soy for a stronger, earlier o. I have heard good things for the most part. And it is only soy so I don't think it could really hurt. I'm interested in the results but I've just finally narrowed down my vitamin intake so I'm not ready yet. Keep me updated?

5dpo today here. No symptoms that are unusual and I'm gonna try and keep it that way. lol. It's gonna be a rough 2 weeks. haha.How are you ladies?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> nik88- I think the lack of cm is normal. Especially after coming off of bc because bc dried me up a lot. I still feel like I need more of it even though it has begun to get more abundant. A lot of women drink grapefruit juice, take mucinex, or epo for cm. The doctor told me that a lot of women can take up to a year for their hormones to return to normal after bc. So I expect my normal to return soon. I'm taking vitex to hopefully help it along.
> 
> Hotpink- I know that a lot of women take soy for a stronger, earlier o. I have heard good things for the most part. And it is only soy so I don't think it could really hurt. I'm interested in the results but I've just finally narrowed down my vitamin intake so I'm not ready yet. Keep me updated?
> 
> 5dpo today here. No symptoms that are unusual and I'm gonna try and keep it that way. lol. It's gonna be a rough 2 weeks. haha.How are you ladies?

Good on the no symptom spotting, hope you can keep it that way.

As for me I had to wake up at 6:30 when DH did and pee so I wouldn't be tempted to test today. 11 dpo and I woke up to an ugly pimple :( I feel that my post O temps should be so much higher then this pregnant or not pregnant. Not sure what to think about this, because I don't know what is "normal" for me, although I do know that my temp was 98 on the first day of my period.


----------



## Rachel789

Still waiting to O, I really hope this is not another tease. My temp is lower today. I will take an OPK in a few hours and report back how it turns out!


----------



## Rachel789

I wouldnt worry about your temps, if you look through FF there are all kinds of different patterns and temps that result in pregnancy there really is no way to know just based on your temps.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Still waiting to O, I really hope this is not another tease. My temp is lower today. I will take an OPK in a few hours and report back how it turns out!

Looks very low compared to your other temps, come on positive OPK!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope it is but I am trying not to get my hopes up again because it is so frustrating thinking something might be happening and then seeing that negative OPK. :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach- your temps look pretty normal. I don't think you have anything to worry about. They seem high enough.Looking good!:hugs:

Rachel- nice dip! I hope you o soon! How did that opk come out? HOpe you get the result you want. I'll keep my fx'd that it isn't a tease!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I am holding my pee now and I will be taking it in a couple hours I will keep you posted!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am holding my pee now and I will be taking it in a couple hours I will keep you posted!

lol! Great!Good luck with that! Hope you get a dark dark line!


----------



## Rachel789

OPK was negative and I haven't seen any CM today so I guess nothing is happening as usual. It is so irritating getting signs and then seeing a negative OPK. Oh well back to waiting around again for who knows how long.


----------



## ImSoTired

It'll come Rachel. Hopefully sooner than later. I'm pulling for you!:flower:


----------



## baby_nurse

I'm so fed up with how my body is acting, feel like having a big cry tonight. Since coming off BCP in August I have ovulated only once! My periods are crazy, been having annovulatory cycles all over the place. Cycles have been 44,42,38, days and last cycle was 14 days!! Like I said only ovulated the once (on day 24) all other cycles have just been waiting for nothing! Now I'm cd 16 and just know in my heart of hearts it'll be another cycle with no ovulation! So down heartening...6 months of nothing :( feel like I'm abnormal and when will my time ever come, why can't I just ovulate like a woman should!
Went to the doctors and she was sympathetic but said to come back in a few months and see if they sort themselves out :( don't know how much more I can take I feel like there might be something wrong with me and I'll never get a baby. Please say I'm not alone in feeling this, feel like the only lady in the world nor pregnant at the mo, silly I know but everywhere I look is babies and people getting pregnant at the drop of a hat x


----------



## baby_nurse

Ps so sorry to just burst into this thread with the above rant/vent just needed to get it out somewhere and u ladies seem to understand! Can't even read other bits of forum at mo as jealous seeing ladies in 2ww as just want to ovulate! Sorry again I'm not mad lol xx


----------



## Bump2B

i am the same, I AM NEVER TAKING BIRTH CONTROL AGAIN! its so stressful to come off it and not know when you are due to get AF so you have to carry feminine products with you at all times, and never know when you O unless you temp which tells you after your cycle is complete! argh, why do docs never tell you about this before they give you BCPs?


----------



## Rachel789

I know vitex takes some time to work, I have been taking it for about 1.5 months now in the liquid form. I take 28 drops every morning which is 1000 mg. I am wondering if I should up my dosage, what do you think?


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome to the thread ladies! It is so irritating isn't it? I am O'ing but it has been so inconsistent as to when I will O each cycle so I never have any clue what I am in for on any given cycle. I started Vitex recently as it is supposed to help balance hormones, but it does usually take up to 2-3 months to start working, I am hoping it will be my savior!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

You ladies are not alone at all. I ovulated only twice since getting off of BCP January 2011, and I didn't ovulate at all until I started taking Vitex. Good luck to you ladies and feel free to rant in here any time you like because we know for sure how evil BCPs and long cycles are!


----------



## Bump2B

I am on my first cycle of vitex too, i used OPKs all month last month and had one day of the faintest line that i now think i might have imagined it. I'm praying so hard for even a postive OPK from using vitex that'll give me a glimmer of hope cos right now it feels like we're treading water.
I'm using vitex capsules and they are bloody massive, i have to take them just before eating otherwise it feels like they get stuck in my throat!


----------



## Bean66

Rachel - maybe do 20 drops morning and evening? Although my herbalist friend felt that 1000mg day should be enough. 

Sorry not posted much lately. I have been reading.

Not sure what my body is doing. +OPK cd 13 but no temp rise yet. Bded last 3 days but having tonight off. Maybe I'll get a shift tomorrow but I doubt it. 

How are the rest of you? No time now but will stalk some charts tomorrow.

Baby-nurse - maybe look in to vitex (Agnus Castus).


----------



## Rachel789

Hopefully you will see a temp increase tomorrow! I do not think O is on it's way for me unfortunately :cry:

I think I will try upping my dose from 28 drops a day of Vitex to 40 I will do as you said 20 in the morning and 20 in the evening.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Itching to test so bad! Last cycle I didn't get AF until about 16-18 dpo though, so I am feeling that tomorrow 12dpo might still be too early for me. Not much info for me to go off because I don't know what my average lp length is. Guess I will see what my temp looks like tomorrow and see if it plumets or rises.


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach- stay strong. I know it's rough to not test, I'm sure it's going to be difficult for me in the upcoming weeks also!
Rachel- I take 1200mg of vitex. 1000 sounds like enough but even if you up it to 1400? I've heard a lot of women say that was their dosage.
Bean- hopefully you o'd and will see a temp rise! Good luck!
baby_nurse and Bump2B- I know how you feel. I absolutely can't stand what bcp has done to me. I regret it everyday especially cause I want a baby more than anything right now and I feel like it is contributing to my infertility issuesThis is the 2nd time I know that I ov'd since coming off of bc. It's possible that I ov'd everytime but with all of the problems I've been having I wouldn't doubt that I've had a few annovulatory cycles.I hope you both get you cycles normalized. I've been taking vitex for almost 2 months so I hope it starts working! I hope we all get back to normal! :dust: to everybody!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I neglected to take my temp this morning as I had a restless nights sleep again. I woke up at 1 because dh woke up to go to the bathroom or get a drink or something.Unless I dreamed that. Then I woke up at 430 and could not go back to sleep until like 6. So I didn't temp this morning. I'm hoping it doesn't make to big a difference because I'm pretty sure I ov'd. I have a bit of a headache today. Probably just from my not sleeping well. How are you ladies today?


----------



## pops23

Hi there! I've just come off BC a few weeks ago and now desperately hoping for cycles to return to normal, no sign of AF yet, thought it would straight back, hoping within 6 weeks the witch will appear!!

I'm so new to this, are you temping so see when you're ovulating? x


----------



## ImSoTired

pops- yes I take opks to see a pos, bd as much as possible and then wait to see a temp rise to confirm ov. Hope your cycles return soon.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmmm, so yesterday at 6am my temp was 96.8 and then 30 minutes later at normal temping time it was 97.5... so I had it at 97.5, but I guess I should have recorded the 96.8. Today's temp is 97.3, so who know's what is up. I determined that either I am not really good at temping, or my temps are just eratic. Can yall look at my chart now with the fixed temp for yesterday, plus today's temp? I don't understand why I had a dip 5 and 6 dpo, but then a MAJOR dip at 11dpo (yesterday).


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hmmm, so yesterday at 6am my temp was 96.8 and then 30 minutes later at normal temping time it was 97.5... so I had it at 97.5, but I guess I should have recorded the 96.8. Today's temp is 97.3, so who know's what is up. I determined that either I am not really good at temping, or my temps are just eratic. Can yall look at my chart now with the fixed temp for yesterday, plus today's temp? I don't understand why I had a dip 5 and 6 dpo, but then a MAJOR dip at 11dpo (yesterday).

I think your temps are just messed up from taking them at different times. That's why I didn't even temp this morning. I have heard of women having an implantation dip but I don't want to get your hopes up. Maybe you are a lucky one though. God knows, I'm not! HOpe it's a good sign but it may also be a fluke. Keep your chin up!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, could be a fluke, it is so hard to take them on time, but I think right when I wake up is more reliable then waiting that extra 30 minutes to test on time. The last few days my temp has been taken at 6am instead of 6:30 because DH just HAS to have a alarm go off at 6am, 6:20 and FINALLY wakes up at 6:30. I use to not hear any of then except the last one, but recently I have been hearing every one of them.


----------



## pops23

ImSoTired said:


> pops- yes I take opks to see a pos, bd as much as possible and then wait to see a temp rise to confirm ov. Hope your cycles return soon.

Thank you!! So even if AF hasn't appeared I could still be ovulating and giving it a good old go?? xxx


----------



## Bean66

Imsotired - your chart looks lovely. Great temp shift!!

Lovetoteach. My DH is the same. I set an alarm on my phone for 6am (same time as his first alarm) and take my temp then. Taking the temp at 6.30 is fine if you haven't stirred/woken up. You're best taking it then dozing.


----------



## lynn1216

hello! i went off birth control in Oct. and i havent had a period or any kind of spotting since!! its very frustrating! im starting vitex today! do you suggest 2 or 3 pills aday?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lynn1216 said:


> hello! i went off birth control in Oct. and i havent had a period or any kind of spotting since!! its very frustrating! im starting vitex today! do you suggest 2 or 3 pills aday?

I take three, how strong are yours? 3 for me totals 1,200 a day.


----------



## ImSoTired

lynn I second what Lovetoteach said.
Heya Bean! I didn't take my temp this morning though because I was stirring all morning.:nope:
pops- you could ov at anytime and then start af after you're luteal, however there is no way for you to know you are def oving if you don't temp. I suggest waiting it out a bit, perhaps start charting, and then if you haven't seen any sign of ov of af contact your doctor. Bc can take a while to get out of your system. I have had 5 afs since coming off of bc in May so I could have ovulated each time or perhaps not because I just started temping and wouldn't know for sure. But most people suggest trying to bd every other day. That is probably the best way to catch ov if you don't use opks.There is no harm in trying.
Rachel how are you today girlie? Any sign of o yet?


----------



## Rachel789

Nope same old stuff here. I really do not know if my cm is fertile or not. I swear throughout the day it sometimes looks like a cross between watery and creamy sometimes maybe sticky and then usually once later in the day I notice what looks like a little ewcm. I am so confused! :wacko:


----------



## Bean66

Rachel - that's what's happening to me too. Very frustrating! Hope we both O soon.


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to know it is not just me! :haha:


----------



## baby_nurse

Nope happens to me too! Get my hopes up as get a little Ewcm but then next minute it's creamy! Obsessed with checking lol! Thanks for kind words had a busy day at work so not much time to think about it all today. Had big temp rise today but only had 2 hours sleep so discarded that temp...don't think I've ovulated and dont feel anywhere near...sigh...oh well x


----------



## Rachel789

I know I have become obsessed with it lately as well, it is driving me crazy! :wacko: I don't even know if I should be marking my chart with ewcm or watery on the days where it is like that. They need a new option for combo cm :headspin:


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree cm is confusing and I don't like checking it as it is uncomfortable for me. Thats why i use the opks. So that I have an idea without checking and then I may check breifly, esp if I get a pos. 

Ugg.Today I woke up around 4am again! I don't know what is wrong with me as I was very tired yesterday and didn't take any naps. I should have slept like a rock! I was really hot though when I awoke. I took my temp although it was very early and it was already 98.2! I wasn't sweaty but I felt hot from the inside out. I kicked off most of the blankets and got a drink. I was awake until about 530 and then I fell back. I made sure I was extra tired yesterday for bed just so I wouldn't wake up early! Oh well. :shrug: I am not too concerned because I think I definately ov'd but I just hope I can go back to sleeping normally again so If I don't get a bfp this cycle I can resume temping at the same time again! It's so irrritating! 7dpo today here.


----------



## Rachel789

I have this issue on and off ever since I started temping. I will go through spurts where I sleep like crap and then it will get better. Lately I have been having that issue. What I do is as long as it is within 1.5 hours of my normal temping time I just take my temp when I first wake up because that is more accurate than taking it after not enough hours of sleep. This is my third cycle charting so I know what my pre o and post o temps are so I am really not all that concerned if I take my temp at slightly different times each morning. You will get to that point eventually.


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone doing today? Still not much to speak of here. I have been having mild cramping for a couple hours today, I have no clue what that even means. I just really wanted to O earlier than CD 40 this cycle, already CD 26....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I agree cm is confusing and I don't like checking it as it is uncomfortable for me. Thats why i use the opks. So that I have an idea without checking and then I may check breifly, esp if I get a pos.
> 
> Ugg.Today I woke up around 4am again! I don't know what is wrong with me as I was very tired yesterday and didn't take any naps. I should have slept like a rock! I was really hot though when I awoke. I took my temp although it was very early and it was already 98.2! I wasn't sweaty but I felt hot from the inside out. I kicked off most of the blankets and got a drink. I was awake until about 530 and then I fell back. I made sure I was extra tired yesterday for bed just so I wouldn't wake up early! Oh well. :shrug: I am not too concerned because I think I definately ov'd but I just hope I can go back to sleeping normally again so If I don't get a bfp this cycle I can resume temping at the same time again! It's so irrritating! 7dpo today here.

I agree, I wouldn't worry at all, you definitely O'd with those high temps, it's Imsotired, it's probably just the progesterone making you warm. Not sure if I O'd this cycle, because last cycle I was really warm during most of my lp. 

Right now I am just ready for af as I am pretty sure my temps are way too low, yesterday I had no symptoms except for the pimple on my cheek. 

On another note, DH agreed to take Maca with me, which I am hoping gives us super eggs and spermies and maybe increases DH's drive. If it helps with maturing my eggs, then maaaybe I will O sooner? Not sure... been reading about it here and there and I had it in my Amazon cart to purchase, but wasn't totally sure about it. Then last night DH was watching the show Taboo, where this lady in another country was deemed infertile, started drinking these frog shakes, and had a miracle child. At the end of the episode, it said that it was probably the *maca* in the frog shakes and I got excited and said, "MACA!!!!" Anyways, long story short, DH agreed to take maca with me because of that show. 

I didn't know if he would ever agree to take anything, but he has been very suprising and on board with everything so far. He is a smoker, so IF that is affecting his little swimmers then maca should help us out. I know we are still very early on in trying, but I don't think DH can handle a million cycles of bfns.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls.
Rachel, I hope you O soon. I have my fx'd for you. I didn't ov until like cd 30. And it means you didn't miss the eggy yet!
Lovetoteach- Awesome! Maybe I will read up on maca. I can't get my husband to take anything though...he takes a multivitamin....I got lucky on that one. But he doesn't smoke or anything anymore, I think his spermies should be ok. I hope so anyway. I really think you ov'd I think you are just having crazy temps for some reason. I'm sure it must happen. :shrug: I'm not so confident either. I really doubt we caught the egg even though I'm still praying we did!


----------



## baby_nurse

Would you ladies say this is positive? Bit confused as never had a positive OPK before but its pretty dark, although a bit of it is still light...so do I have to wait until its all dark? Just so excited that there is a small possiblity I may O this month :happydance: been waiting since october! I BD yesterday and will try to tonight ... just hope I actually O and catch the eggy! CM seems a bit watery but not that much...boobs seems slightly tender and some tiny cramps but not sure if thats just cos I've got a bit of a dicky tummy (sorry tmi!) xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ImSoTired

baby_nurse said:


> Would you ladies say this is positive? Bit confused as never had a positive OPK before but its pretty dark, although a bit of it is still light...so do I have to wait until its all dark? Just so excited that there is a small possiblity I may O this month :happydance: been waiting since october! I BD yesterday and will try to tonight ... just hope I actually O and catch the eggy! CM seems a bit watery but not that much...boobs seems slightly tender and some tiny cramps but not sure if thats just cos I've got a bit of a dicky tummy (sorry tmi!) xx

Your body might be trying to ov because the top one looks close, if not positive. Take another one in a few hours and see if it isn't darker. Also take one tomorrow. I'd say keep bding and taking the opks once a day, twice if you get a dark one. In a few weeks you will know whether or not you ov'd because you'll either get af or a bfp. Good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry baby_nurse I didn't notice you also temp! you'll know for sure once your temp rises.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Agreed, those do look really dark, I would say positive, or VERY close. Just keep BDing and once you start to see temp rises you will know if you O'd or not. Hopefully it's ovulation, fingers crossed!


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks ladies...really really hope I ovulate this month feel like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## talica22

Hi ladies I'm. On cdd13 the of test still says no so I will. keep checking and hopeing soon I will ov


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> Hi ladies I'm. On cdd13 the of test still says no so I will. keep checking and hopeing soon I will ov

CD13 is still early, but i hope you don't have to wait too much longer :)


----------



## baby_nurse

Opk is negative today but breasts still very tender (which is the only thing I noticed last time I o'ed). However my temp was nearly the same as yesterday so does that mean nothing has happened?? Would you expect a temp rise day after positive o? Bit scared my body is just tricking me and I'm not going to o :( x


----------



## Bean66

Baby nurse. If the positive was yesterday I'd say today is O day and you'll get your rise tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## baby_nurse

Bean66 said:


> Baby nurse. If the positive was yesterday I'd say today is O day and you'll get your rise tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck.

I really hope so! I BD yesterday and day before, not sure I'll get to tonight, do I think that still gives me a good chance? X


----------



## Bean66

Very good. The days leading up to O are best.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies. I'm 8dpo currently. I woke up _again_ last night feeling *hot*! It was at 2:45 though so it didn't effect my temps at 6 and I fell back asleep much more quickly. I am tired and cranky. I have had some gas, slight cramping (prob from the gas), and some irritability.I've been a bit hungry the past 2 days but I have been on a diet so that doesn't mean much. These are my only 'symptoms' far. I think I'm doing a good job not symptom spotting too much but it makes me feel sorta hopeless. I'm still testing on the 4th if af doesn't show. I'm not really sure how long my lp is so 2 weeks was just a guess. I'm just feeling very negative. Sorry to complain but I need to get it off of my chest. I hope if I don't get a bfp I at least ov at an earlier date next cycle....

How are the rest of you girls? Feeling good, feeling bad? Think you may ov soon/ have already?


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Stay positive Imsotired. You def sound like your body is behaving itself more that 6 weeks ago.

I'm good. Had false start. I had a temp rise this morning but I'm hoping that is from the couple of glasses of red wine and slightly late night. I've not had a positive OPK since Sunday am and I didn't have fertile CM yesterday that I noticed. Not bd'd since monday night so really hope I didn't O yesterday. Otherwise I'm good.


----------



## Rachel789

I am still waiting :-= 

Since I haven't O'ed yet at least I can go get :drunk: tomorrow. Every year they have a big Mardi Gras type parade it is a big partying day here so I am gonna enjoy myself! It is the only positive spin I can think of for this situation :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Bean, I'm trying. I hope my body is behaving! I don't want anymore long cycles!I'm sure you will O soon.

Rachel I think you got a plan. Go out and have fun! Keep checking for O and keep bd'ing but if youre out having fun you won't be feeling bad! I hope it comes for you soon.

I'm just hopeful and doubtful at the same time and it's no fun. This diet has been getting to me lately! I see commercials for resturaunts and food and I want it! But I'm limiting my calories so I can't have too many drinks or go out to a resturaunt and gorge like I would like to. I think I used to use food to soothe myself and now that I'm on a diet, nothing soothes me! I have lost almost 14lbs though so that's a plus. Anywho...I'm just gonna hope and pray I get a bfp and try not to be upset if I don't. Easier said than done.


----------



## Rachel789

I am trying to loose weight right now as well so I feel your pain! I would like to loose about 8-10 pounds. Right now I weigh the most I have ever weighed and I am blaming it on stopping BCP. After the holidays I started working out 5-6 days a week and eating pretty good and I have somehow gained one pound? I really do not understand what is going on with my body lately it is so frustrating. I am going to my GP next month and will ask to have my throid levels checked.

That is really good though that you lost 14 lbs already! Keep it up it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I too could stand to lose a few pounds. I wanted to work out, but didn't know if it would be bad during the 2ww since I have had absolutly zero activity for the past few months aside from cleaning the house constantly. If af comes in the next few days I am just going to get on working out hard core and hope it helps with keeping a healthy circulation and energy to BD as much as I need too :) Last year around Jan and Feb I lost 13 pounds. Hope I will be that sucessful this go round. Crazy to look up your "ideal" healthy weight and see how far you are off. How can I look skinny and weigh what the scale says I do? I believe scales are just evil.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I too could stand to lose a few pounds. I wanted to work out, but didn't know if it would be bad during the 2ww since I have had absolutly zero activity for the past few months aside from cleaning the house constantly. If af comes in the next few days I am just going to get on working out hard core and hope it helps with keeping a healthy circulation and energy to BD as much as I need too :) Last year around Jan and Feb I lost 13 pounds. Hope I will be that sucessful this go round. Crazy to look up your "ideal" healthy weight and see how far you are off. How can I look skinny and weigh what the scale says I do? I believe scales are just evil.

lol. I second that. My ' ideal' weight is a ways off! But I'm not unhealthy so I'm just gonna lose what I can for now and hope to get pg only to have to do it all over. It's worth it though!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree! I look at myself and feel like I look pretty thin but the scale does not agree-It is driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart is still looking good lovetoteach-have you tested?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> I too could stand to lose a few pounds. I wanted to work out, but didn't know if it would be bad during the 2ww since I have had absolutly zero activity for the past few months aside from cleaning the house constantly. If af comes in the next few days I am just going to get on working out hard core and hope it helps with keeping a healthy circulation and energy to BD as much as I need too :) Last year around Jan and Feb I lost 13 pounds. Hope I will be that sucessful this go round. Crazy to look up your "ideal" healthy weight and see how far you are off. How can I look skinny and weigh what the scale says I do? I believe scales are just evil.
> 
> lol. I second that. My ' ideal' weight is a ways off! But I'm not unhealthy so I'm just gonna lose what I can for now and hope to get pg only to have to do it all over. It's worth it though!Click to expand...

Yeah before we actually started ttc DH said that if I wanted to lose weight now I should, "get really skinny" so when I add on pregnancy pounds it will not be such a big deal. He also said that he hopes "we" are one of those girls who just gains in the belly, like the ones you can't tell they are prego until they turn and you see the huge belly. He didn't mean to be mean, but I gave him a good arm smack for those comments. He doesn't like really skinny girls, but I wish I could lose the 20 pounds I am over my ideal weight so then when I gain the baby pounds, it won't be too far from what I am now. Wishful thinking, but I would be happy with any weight loss I can achieve between now and a bfp.


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't think I'm TOO heavy which I'm not really but I'm short so I have like a spare tire looking thing going on. UGG it's disgusting. DH doesn't seem to mind at all even though 9 years ago when we started going out I was much, much thinner. I just figure as long as I'm happy and healthy I'm fine. But if either of those things change I will lose lose lose! And I think I've already proved I can do it with the recent weight loss. I decided to lose because I was miserable and I began to wonder if my weight had anything to do with my messy cycles. I don't think that now but I'm happy I did it anyway. I joined my fitness pal (it's free) and here I am! My main priority right now is getting pregnant and I will finish the weight loss after. But like you, lovetoteach, I'll be happy to lose whatever I can before my bfp. I'll worry about the rest later.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Your chart is still looking good lovetoteach-have you tested?

Didn't test today because I woke up at 5am in a hurry to pack and get out the door. I am at DH's aunt's house waiting for the inspection to be finished on my new house. Since it's inspection day, I had to wake up early and ride with DH on his way to work since the new house is 45 mintues away from our apartment, and his job and his aunt's house are both about 5-10 minutes from the new house. I didn't want to have to wait around for a call and then make the realtor and inspection guy wait 45 minutes for me to get there. Long story short, I am away from my hpts, which is probably a good thing. I will also be away from my hpts this weekend because I refuse to waste a more expensive midstream test and have been using the dip ones. Since I will be with a bunch of family this weekend it's kind of hard to secretly pee in a cup, dip the test, and wait for the results. All this is a good distraction in helping me wait until monday to test.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats and Good luck with your new home and your hpt lovetoteach! You are lucky to have family and a new home to distract you while you're waiting for your tww to be over!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes congrats on the new house, that is exciting!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks, it's overwhelming all that goes into buying a house. When the inspector was explaining everything to us for two hours I thought my head was going to explode. Also there were no chairs or anything in the vacant house and I thought I was about to pass out from standing for so long, or throw up. I was about to sit on the floor and stare up at him like a child while he was talking to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Thanks, it's overwhelming all that goes into buying a house. When the inspector was explaining everything to us for two hours I thought my head was going to explode. Also there were no chairs or anything in the vacant house and I thought I was about to pass out from standing for so long, or throw up. I was about to sit on the floor and stare up at him like a child while he was talking to me.

lol. I know what you mean. We went through it in 2010!:flower: It's worth it though!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I wish my cycle start to get shorter with SI (soy) next cycle.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I wish my cycle start to get shorter with SI (soy) next cycle.

Don't we all! Hope soy helps you. I think I am going to give vitex a few more months, but this is my first month, so I am trying to give my body time to sort everything out.


----------



## talica22

Hi ladies I'm on CD 15 should I be ov soon I'm not to sure the darn tests are still saying nothing not sure if I trust them very much I don't want to be stressing about all this stuff


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wish my cycle start to get shorter with SI (soy) next cycle.
> 
> Don't we all! Hope soy helps you. I think I am going to give vitex a few more months, but this is my first month, so I am trying to give my body time to sort everything out.Click to expand...

I really hope it works for me


----------



## baby_nurse

Urgh well looks like I got my hopes up for nothing! No temp rise today. :( just dont understand really thought I'd o'ed as opk was darkest I'd ever seen it and by breasts were super tender...looks like it was just my body tricking me yet again. Feel crushed :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

baby_nurse said:


> Urgh well looks like I got my hopes up for nothing! No temp rise today. :( just dont understand really thought I'd o'ed as opk was darkest I'd ever seen it and by breasts were super tender...looks like it was just my body tricking me yet again. Feel crushed :(

Sorry :hugs: our bodies are mean sometimes.

As for me I am suppose to be 15dpo, fertility friend decided to take away my crosshairs. It says I may have ovulated cd19-29. Thanks jack a**! Sorry I woke up crabby today, but really?????


----------



## Bean66

Oh Lovetoteach. I'm sorry. FF has done horrue things to me before too! So frustrating. TBH and sorry to say this but though I'm not convinced you've O'd. 

I feel your frustration. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sorry girls. It seems like a crappy day here on BnB. I still feel barely anything and I I got a bfn on an ic. I know it's way early-9dpo, but I felt like I had to do something. It's upsetting but not as upsetting as getting a bfn on 14dpo. But now I sort of expect a bfn so maybe I won't be _as_ disappointed.I mean I'm still gonna be upset but maybe less. :shrug:
baby_nurse- keep testing you'll try again. My body tried to ov on cd19 and failed and went onto ov on cd30.
Lovetoteach- I'm sooo sorry. I really though you had it! If you want to rant or complain, feel free, I don't mind listening to you. I hope you ov soon. I look at it like this- If you didn't ov you didn't miss the egg. Maybe you will try again soon and have perfect bd timing! 
Bean and Rachel how are you today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cd27 +opk and today -opk and i got my temp rise


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Back to opks I guess... Maybe af will be nice and show up to end it all.


----------



## ImSoTired

10dpo and not a symptom either way. Hope you girls are all doing well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Doing well, IST, but I'm only 1dpo and having right side pain and cramping.. Blah


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Cervix closed and high, temp still low. Going back to opks tonight, haven't seen ewcm, so don't think I missed it. Maca comes in the mail tuesday, think I might go pick up some epo to help with ewcm. Sucks to go backwards, but I guess I was just hopeful it would sort out faster.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink-Looks like you finally O'ed! :happydance:

lovetoteach-I am so sorry FF messed with you but as long as you did not miss O day you still have a chance, I totally understand how disappointing that is and feel free to vent here that is what we are here for!

Imsotired-Your chart is looking really good, I hope you get your BFP this cycle!

Bean-I see that you O'ed as well! 

As for me I had a blast going out, drinking and partying yesterday! I was drunk but I think I remember seeing ewcm :haha: My temp was low this morning and I really expected it to be higher because I drank all day yesterday and I woke up around 3am and a couple more times in between 3-5 am and I usually temp at 5:45 but I woke around 5ish and just took it thinking it would be high because I wasnt really sleeping, drinking, ect but it was low! I am wondering if I did not have all of that working against me if it would have been even lower. I am not going to be able to take an OPK today because I am busy but I will see how things look and may take one tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now, it's the wait and see when AF is going to be here.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Now, it's the wait and see when AF is going to be here.

Good luck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Now, it's the wait and see when AF is going to be here.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks hun... FX for you that AF dont show


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So now that ff took my crosshairs away and says I never ovulated I am wondering why I got pink spotting around the day I thought I ovulated... Zero color or spotting since then, just lots of creamy cm.


----------



## Enekai

Hello all. I've been reading these forums for a few weeks and decided to register after reading this thread since this seems like the right place for me to hang out right now.

I really feel for those of you that are still trying to get to that o. I see by your posts how that makes this so even more frustrating. :wacko:

I'm 38, TTC my first. Went off of Amethia (generic Seasonique) on 01/02/12. Was on it for about 5 years (depo for 13 before that). Got AF for one day over 2 weeks ago, but it was not a light period. I have gone off BC twice before over the years and my body tends to return to normal very rapidly. 

Based on CM I thought I o'ed CD 9. Since FF didn't give me CH I did a manual override. Been waiting and POAS like an addict ever since. :blush:

Today I decided to remove my o date override to see what would happen. FF changed my o date by almost a week. So I thought I was 13 dpo, now supposedly I am 8 dpo. I can't do a signature yet with a ticker since this is my first n00b post. But I'm the same poster name on FF. :wave:

I thought of one question for you all before I hit submit. How many of you got horrible headaches once coming off of BC? I gave up beer and coffee as soon as we started to try and I don't know if it's all or one of those things, but I still have raging headaches daily. Ok, my novel is over!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say take out cd37 temp out and see what it says


----------



## ImSoTired

Some weird cramping tonight but may just be gas or something.:wacko:
Rachel- thanks doll, i hope i get my bfp too.Glad you had fun and maybe you are about to O!Hope you do!
Hotpink- congrats on O, GL!
Lovetotach- my last cycle I had some strange mid cycle spotting twice. I don't know what it was but it probably only ever happened to my once or twice before. I dunno...but I hope you O soon and catch your egg.
Enekai-You are still newly off of bc so it may take a little while. I have been off of bcp since May and I still have a few issues. I'm hoping they resolve soon though. Depo is a rough bc and 13 years is a long time! I hope your doctor can help you sort it all out and get your bfp. I did not get headaches from coming off of bc but coffee withdrawl will do it! I used to drink coffee all the time and if I missed a day it was awful. After I stopped I got the headaches for weeks...ouch! GL!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Some weird cramping tonight but may just be gas or something.:wacko:
> Rachel- thanks doll, i hope i get my bfp too.Glad you had fun and maybe you are about to O!Hope you do!
> Hotpink- congrats on O, GL!
> Lovetotach- my last cycle I had some strange mid cycle spotting twice. I don't know what it was but it probably only ever happened to my once or twice before. I dunno...but I hope you O soon and catch your egg.
> Enekai-You are still newly off of bc so it may take a little while. I have been off of bcp since May and I still have a few issues. I'm hoping they resolve soon though. Depo is a rough bc and 13 years is a long time! I hope your doctor can help you sort it all out and get your bfp. I did not get headaches from coming off of bc but coffee withdrawl will do it! I used to drink coffee all the time and if I missed a day it was awful. After I stopped I got the headaches for weeks...ouch! GL!

Keeping my figers crossed for your bfp this cycle. 

Hope I get my cycle sorted out, got some epo today to get some nice and healthy ewcm, and waiting on maca to get here. Opk today was negative, temp a normal 97.4... Testing tomorrow on hpt one last time just to make sure before I start taking epo.

Enekai- I also think your headaches are more likely due to the coffee withdrawl and not the bcp.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks hun I have my fx'd for you also. Hope the epo works for you. I have seen a slight difference in cm since starting it. Keep us updated on the maca too.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks hun I have my fx'd for you also. Hope the epo works for you. I have seen a slight difference in cm since starting it. Keep us updated on the maca too.

Will do, I am trying anything to help me ovulate sooner and have nice healthy eggs. I know for sure I ovulated last cycle, as my temps were in the 98 and above range before af, I got really warm, and I had all sorts of symptoms due to the surge in progesterone that I my body wasn't used to. So at least I know I ovulate, now just to get my body to do it again is what I am waiting on. Also hoping the maca gives us more energy to bd more often, which is a must since I have no idea when I may ovulate. Tracking every sign I can so I can have some what of a heads up though, I can't bd every other day for 40+ days on end! That would make it more like a chore, and would wear me out after one cycle of trying.


----------



## baby_nurse

Had another temp rise today, trying not to get excited but really really hope I did ovulated on CD18. Will have to wait and see what tomorrows temp brings. Then I'm on 3 nights which makes my temps go wacky so won't be able to temp very accurately but I'll try. 
If I haven't O'ed I'm going to buy some Soy for my next cycle as fed up of not ovulating every month!

Good luck to all ladies getting BFP this month or waiting to O.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so confused right now, DH just told me before leaving for work that I messed up on my temp yesterday so I guess i didn't get my temp rise since i woke up 2 1/2 hour later, had to adjust it grrrr makes me so mad.


----------



## Enekai

Thanks Imsotired and Lovetoteach, looking forward to getting over the caffeine addiction soon. 

My temp went up this morning and also had EWCM, when I entered my data, FF changed everything on me again. So now I'm back to 7 dpo. Having my chart change so much has me basically just waiting this cycle out, it seems a mess :wacko:

What is epo Lovetoteach? Never heard it mentioned before so far as I know.

Hope everyone has a good day! :coffee:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Enekai said:


> Thanks Imsotired and Lovetoteach, looking forward to getting over the caffeine addiction soon.
> 
> My temp went up this morning and also had EWCM, when I entered my data, FF changed everything on me again. So now I'm back to 7 dpo. Having my chart change so much has me basically just waiting this cycle out, it seems a mess :wacko:
> 
> What is epo Lovetoteach? Never heard it mentioned before so far as I know.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! :coffee:

Don't even get me started on fertility friend! It is a good tool, but ff is very frustrating sometimes!

Epo is evening primrose oil, from what I have heard it helps you produce more egg white cervical mucous around ovulation time.


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard that epo is supposed to be helpful for ewcm. I bought some awhile back but have not started it yet. Keep in mind it does usually take about 2-3 months to work so don't give up on it too quick!


----------



## Rachel789

My temp is at the lowest it has been all cycle so I am praying that means something! I will take an OPK today [-o&lt;


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> My temp is at the lowest it has been all cycle so I am praying that means something! I will take an OPK today [-o&lt;

Hope it happens soon! I am back in the wait for ovulation too :(


----------



## pops23

Ladies, I have finally got my first AF today after coming off the BCP! Thank god, it means that body is hopefully working ok and can start TTC this cycle! Will only be our first cycle trying so no major hopes but fingers crossed for everyone else who is hoping for their BFPs this month  xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

pops23 said:


> Ladies, I have finally got my first AF today after coming off the BCP! Thank god, it means that body is hopefully working ok and can start TTC this cycle! Will only be our first cycle trying so no major hopes but fingers crossed for everyone else who is hoping for their BFPs this month  xxx

Good luck, finally getting af back is an awesome feeling, the only time you really want her to show :)


----------



## pops23

I know!! It's crazy! now heres hoping she doesn't show next month....  xx


----------



## ImSoTired

11 dpo and bfn. I guess it's not too bad cause I didn't have much hope anyway.... woke up at 5 am and tried to go back to sleep thinking it was earlier so I didn't temp. Uggg WHY CAN'T I SLEEP!? I'm very frustrated. Congrats on getting af pops. I hope the rest of you ov soon. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> 11 dpo and bfn. I guess it's not too bad cause I didn't have much hope anyway.... woke up at 5 am and tried to go back to sleep thinking it was earlier so I didn't temp. Uggg WHY CAN'T I SLEEP!? I'm very frustrated. Congrats on getting af pops. I hope the rest of you ov soon. Hope you are all doing well.

11 dpo is still early. Hard to tell anything from crazy temps. I hope not being able to sleep. I have just finally been able to sleep peacefully this past week after MONTHS of having horrible sleep, hope this helps me out. My temps are starting to be less crazy too. Now if I could just O... Excited for the maca to see what it has in store.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Lovetoteach. I know it's early but I feel out. I'm still going to test again on the 4th. Keep your fx'd I get a bfp then but I'm not holding my breath. I had cramping last night but it may have been something I ate. Nothing so far today.I would love to know why I can't sleep though...Maybe it's the stress? I have no clue.


----------



## Bump2B

CD15 and still not even a faint line on OPK, FF says im in my fertile period. I read that Ov tests just dont work for some people, anyone else encountered this? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm starting to the same thing as well I had 6 +opks so far this cycle


----------



## Rachel789

Well OPK was neg today, I haven't seen any cm so I do not know if it is fertile or not. I think my OPK looked slightly darker than previous ones I took but it was still faint. I am still holding out hope my low temps indicate o is on its way. Because if not I will loose my mind :wacko:

Lovetoteach-I am sorry to hear you did not O I really thought you had. Hopefully we both O soon!


----------



## Bump2B

rachel and hotpink, from when you finish AF is there always a faint line and gets darker until O? I have never ever had a 2nd line I dont understand it. Really want to cry now, maybe i dont O at all


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD5 I had 2 lines so it possible to have a faint line after AF


----------



## Rachel789

hmm well I always have a faint line but it may depend on what kind you are using. I use the wondfo brand from Amazon. I do not test every day because my cycles are so long and unpredictable I typically look for signs like drop in temp or fertile cm and then I test otherwise I would use 30 OPKs a month :wacko:


----------



## talica22

Well I'm on CD 17 and this morning woke up with light brown spotting I'm not sure if I have ovd as all tested said no in the last week
I have been having very weird cycles after stopping BC 
I can't be getting the witch this soon again makes it very difficult to figure out my ovulation day hmmm getting frustrated


----------



## Lovetoteach86

For some people they have no second line on OPKs, and then BAM, a positive. Others can always have a faint line all the time and then the line just gets darker around O time. Sometimes, our bodies gear up to O, and the OPK gets dark, but if it's not followed by a temp rise then that usually means that your body geared up to O, but for some reason didn't (like mine did). Everyone is different, so that is why most of us temp AND use OPKs so we have several ways to detect ovulation and know if it really occured or not. Sometimes the cheap OPKs are more confusing, because you have to determine if the line is as dark as the control or not, but I just can't see myself paying for the expensive ovulation sticks until my cycles get a lot more predictable so that I don't need a billion OPKs each cycle.


----------



## Bump2B

i am on the vitex too so maybe its delaying my O? 
these are the ones i have https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00307E6JQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1
they get mixed reviews


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> i am on the vitex too so maybe its delaying my O?
> these are the ones i have https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00307E6JQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1
> they get mixed reviews

I am on Vitex too, but it takes a few months for it to actually sort your cycles out. I am somewhere around my third month of taking Vitex so far, first month brought af, which I hadn't had in 10-11 months. My cycles aren't sorted out yet, but I can tell the Vitex is trying to work it's magic. Vitex usually helps to regulate your cycle, but if your cycle is normal, it can mess your cycle up.

As far as the OPKs, those look similar to what most of us use. I have tried two different brands/companies just to make sure I was getting similar results, and haven't found a difference. Like I said everyone is different though, so not sure what to tell you except for to say that we are all here to listen to you vent along the way. I have had plenty of venting to do this month!


----------



## Bump2B

So is your plan to take it until your cycles even out then quit it? Do u take it up to O or all month. I have read such conflicting methods, some say from cd1 to O, others say you shouldn't take whilst on AF, others say you can take until pregnancy is confirmed! 
It's sad that us ladies on this thread would be ecstatic with a positive OPK let alone a HPT!


----------



## Rachel789

Tell me about it. When I got my first pos opk last cycle I was so excited you would have thought I got my bfp :haha:


----------



## Bump2B

Lol I would be too! I hope i get one soon! Come on ovaries, get to work dammit!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr, I'm starting to get a cold now...


----------



## baby_nurse

For me OPK don't seem to work too good. When I ovulated last time I didn't get a line as dark as control. This time I O'ed I did get quite a strong line but it didn't last long I just did an OPK on off chance and it was dark but I still wouldn't have said it was a positive, I went on other symptoms I had like sore breasts and CM.


----------



## ImSoTired

I second what Lovetoteach said about the opks. Thats just what I would've said. 
Girls I think I am officially nuts and maybe out. My boobs starting hurting last night which indicates to me that af is on her way, which she probably is:wacko:. I took an ic hpt today, well actually 2 in a row with the same fmu. I could swear there is a second VERY faint line on the first test but not the second. I feel like an idiot standing over them staring trying to decide whether it's there, an evap, or my imagination.I can't get a decent pic of it and you'll all prob decide it's neg anyway. My temp was a bit lower today as well but that could be because I took my temp 50 min early because that's when I awoke.:nope: Why aren't I sleeping normally anymore? Anyway I think that these things point to af? I suppose I will be happy that at least this cycle was only 40-some days and hope the next one is shorter. 

How are you ladies today? Rachel and lovetoteach I'm sure you're gonna try to O anyday now. Our bodies are so ridiculous sometimes.:shrug:


----------



## Enekai

You aren't nuts Imsotired, I think everyone spends half an hour peering at tests, checking under different lighting, driving ourselves insane hoping we see that BFP. Hopefully the next cycle will be the one for you.

Hope you feel better hotpinkmom.

I've never used an OPK, if FF doesn't pinpoint my O date more accurately this next cycle, I may try it out. My temp also dropped drastically today, but I feel a lot better, less symptoms. However, I've got really itchy boobs, which is odd for me.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me joining in, I came off Femulin (POP) in Septemeber since then my cycles have been really whacky

All cycles up til Sept 30/31 day
Sept cycle 64 days
Nov cycle 27 days
Dec cycle 61 days with no sign of a clear 'O'

Just got AF again today and feeling pretty much like shyte TBH lol every other time I have stopped AF cycles have gone straight back to normal with no problems what so ever, so I havent a clue why my body has decided to play up this time round...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I second what Lovetoteach said about the opks. Thats just what I would've said.
> Girls I think I am officially nuts and maybe out. My boobs starting hurting last night which indicates to me that af is on her way, which she probably is:wacko:. I took an ic hpt today, well actually 2 in a row with the same fmu. I could swear there is a second VERY faint line on the first test but not the second. I feel like an idiot standing over them staring trying to decide whether it's there, an evap, or my imagination.I can't get a decent pic of it and you'll all prob decide it's neg anyway. My temp was a bit lower today as well but that could be because I took my temp 50 min early because that's when I awoke.:nope: Why aren't I sleeping normally anymore? Anyway I think that these things point to af? I suppose I will be happy that at least this cycle was only 40-some days and hope the next one is shorter.
> 
> How are you ladies today? Rachel and lovetoteach I'm sure you're gonna try to O anyday now. Our bodies are so ridiculous sometimes.:shrug:

You aren't crazy, I shined a flashlight on my last hpt just incase there might have been the faintest little line:haha:

As for me, my temps are still staying above where ff said my coverline was. That and my creamy cm is confusing me. Today would have been 18dpo, which is when af came last time. Still looking for O, but all signs pointed to it being 18 days ago, and right now highish temps, creamy cm and meduim, firm and closed cp seem to indicate that O is not near. The last three days my temp was 97.4, today it's 97.6.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining in, I came off Femulin (POP) in Septemeber since then my cycles have been really whacky
> 
> All cycles up til Sept 30/31 day
> Sept cycle 64 days
> Nov cycle 27 days
> Dec cycle 61 days with no sign of a clear 'O'
> 
> Just got AF again today and feeling pretty much like shyte TBH lol every other time I have stopped AF cycles have gone straight back to normal with no problems what so ever, so I havent a clue why my body has decided to play up this time round...

I know :( It's crazy, welcome to the club that we all wish we weren't in. So good to have other people in the same boat so we can all vent to each other.


----------



## Mapes

Hi ladies,
Sorry for butting in the conversation!
I was on bc for 8yrs and stopped in November. I had my usual withdrawal bleed in December and AF in January (33 days later). I don't know what's going to happen from now on but it seems like, from your posts, that it might all go a bit haywire. I've been using clearblue fertility monitor but as it was my 1st cycle I'm not really sure the results are reliable.

It's a shame that doctors don't mention what happens after you stop. You spend ages trying to avoid getting pregnant that you just do whatever the doctor recommends then when you do want to have a baby it never happens quickly!

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## ImSoTired

LOL lovetoteach. I actually did use a flashlight! hahaha. I swear there was a faint faint line. I'll have to test again tomorrow. I hope it wasn't my imagination but it probably was. :nope: If I don't get a bfp af is def on her way I got pains in my breasts so it could go either way I suppose. Prob gonna get af. 
Hmmm...I can't figure out what is going on with your temps, lovetoteach. It's all pretty confusing right now, but I hope you get a pos opk, hpt, or even af at this point. I have my fx'd for you.

Welcome ladies. We know what it is like to have messy cycles due to bc. It's a shame really. Feel free to tell us about it.


----------



## Rachel789

CD 31 and still impatiently waiting to O. I was really hoping to not have a CD40+ O day again this cycle but with no O in sight it looks like I am on my way to that again. Lots of creamy cm this morning it was almost watery but did not look like fertile cm yet.

I have been taking the Vitex so far for about 1.5 months. I was really hoping it would have done something for me this cycle but it hasnt done anything. I want to up my dose from 1000 mg to maybe 1200-1500 but I am not sure if I should do that in the middle of a cycle. What do you think about that?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I don't think upping your dosage mid cycle would hurt any.


----------



## Bump2B

Hello Mapes and Tigerlillie, welcome to the thread!
Mapes, thats exactly what i said! They just say 'its possible to get pregnant right away after stopping BCP'.
I dont understand how women get pregnant from just 'missing one pill', when BCP over time stops your body ovulating, how can just missing one pill make you O!


----------



## Rachel789

I may try upping it starting tomorrow. I normally do 28 drops in the morning, I am going to try 20 in the morning and 20 in the evening and see if that helps to get things going!


----------



## Bump2B

Rachel, i cant see it would hurt at all to up it. It might bring on AF though? I started on 1200mg.


----------



## Rachel789

Great, thanks! If I do 20 drops in am and pm that will be about 1400 mg a day. The directions on my bottle say to take 3000-6000 mg a day. That seems like a crazy amount to me :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I take 1200mg also. Give it a shot and see what happens. I def don't think it could hurt.


----------



## benzqueen19

Just joined the forum... seems I posted a new thread that wasn't necessary...

Anyway, I've been trying to get pregnant for 6 months now after taking BC pills for 6 years. I've had 1 or 2 periods since I stopped taking BC, so I have no idea why I've been so irregular when I was always regular my first 5 years of taking birth control. Seems the beginning of last year is when my periods stopped coming around every month, and I have no idea why. My stress has been high lately, but it usually always is... So I'm not sure if that could be the issue or not.


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow. It seems to me that we all have really similar problems concerning bc. This thread is growing and growing! I know how it feels girls.:hugs:


----------



## Bump2B

Hopefully we can get loads of BFPs from this thread to put in the title!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes at least we can all relate to how evil BC is. :growlmad:


----------



## Bump2B

i started to wonder last night, once we do have baby #1 what would be our BC options to conceive #2 when we are ready. I know the injection and pill both cause cycle problems afterwards. Anyone know about the IUD? 
my husband would freak out if he had to wear a condom lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bump2B said:


> Hopefully we can get loads of BFPs from this thread to put in the title!!!

That sound like a good idea


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> i started to wonder last night, once we do have baby #1 what would be our BC options to conceive #2 when we are ready. I know the injection and pill both cause cycle problems afterwards. Anyone know about the IUD?
> my husband would freak out if he had to wear a condom lol

That is what I have been wondering too. Ever since we stopped using condoms a few months ago I can tell that DH is never going to want to use them again. Right now birth control is the furthest thing from my mind, but I guess eventually I will have to think about it.


----------



## Rachel789

I know it is not 100% but I have a couple friends that have been using pull out method for years and have not gotten pg. My DH actually prefers condom to pull out though :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hello ladies, just found this thread  i stopped cerazette start of the month no af yet and dr said can take upto six months for anything :-( good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome myheart


----------



## pops23

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hello ladies, just found this thread  i stopped cerazette start of the month no af yet and dr said can take upto six months for anything :-( good luck to everyone xxx

Hey myheart!!

I stopped cerazette on 12th Jan and got AF for the first time in 2 1/2 years yesterday, so almost 3 weeks. My Dr said the same thing, and a friend took 2 months and then got her BFP second cycle, all will be fine I'm sure! 

I'm doing a TTC after cerazette journal, come stalk! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm having AF cramps :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Look at today's OPK

I swear that my cervix is more closed then closed can be. Why is my OPK getting so dark?
 



Attached Files:







cd44.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't check cervical position but I do know it could change at the drop of a hat. Maybe you'll O soon?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I don't check cervical position but I do know it could change at the drop of a hat. Maybe you'll O soon?

Who knows, but I am getting my BD on tonight just incase!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach that look like a +opk to me


----------



## ImSoTired

13dpo and bfn:cry: Whatever I saw yesterday was prob an evap. I think I'm out. Anyway I hope this next cycle is at least a normal length so my next wait won't be so long. How are you girls? How are those opks looking today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I Oed on cd29


----------



## Rachel789

Everything is as good as it can be here. Still waiting CD 32, can I at least O a little earlier this cycle?!?! Ugh.. Starting today I am upping my Vitex dosage from 1000 mg to 1400 and splitting up my dosage one in the am and one in the pm. Hopefully that will wake my lazy body up! :haha:

I am sorry you had a BFN today Imsotired. You are never offcially out till AF shows but hopefully if she does show you will have an even shorter cycle next time.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Imsotired, hope you are just going to get a late bfp, or at least not have to wait forever for af to come around if you aren't prego. I am pulling for bfp though.

As for me I have no idea why I am getting a dark OPK, will be peeing on another OPK in about three hours. Haven't checked my cp or cm today yet though because last nights BD is probably still messing with my cm this morning. Started taking maca today, will keep yall posted on how that goes.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls:hugs:. I hope you both O very soon! Nice normal cycles for all of us this month!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks girls:hugs:. I hope you both O very soon! Nice normal cycles for all of us this month!

Haha, well first I have to finish this cycle. I am on day 45 so far :(


----------



## Enekai

That sure is a dark OPK lovetoteach based on what I've seen pics of so far.

Shark week showed up for me last night but strangely, I feel better. :shrug: FF has my O date all screwy, hopefully this cycle is more accurate and predictable.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Enekai said:


> That sure is a dark OPK lovetoteach based on what I've seen pics of so far.
> 
> Shark week showed up for me last night but strangely, I feel better. :shrug: FF has my O date all screwy, hopefully this cycle is more accurate and predictable.

Lol, shark week? Is that your period?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Should I put that OPK as positive on my ff chart? I am not sure if I should call it positive or negative. Some people are saying it's positive... I don't know anymore.


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't know. I don't think it's a true pos but you may have surged later on in the day. It's kinds hard to say. I'd say don't worry about marking it as a pos until you see a temp rise. Did you take an opk yet today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I don't know. I don't think it's a true pos but you may have surged later on in the day. It's kinds hard to say. I'd say don't worry about marking it as a pos until you see a temp rise. Did you take an opk yet today?

Not yet, it is only 12. Thinking of taking two today though just incase. I might take one in the next hour and then another later in the evening. I finally got DH to agree to get some concieve plus to help mimic EWCM since my CM is out of wack right now.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah. You may have an even darker, more pos opk today. If not then you know you may have O'd today. I used preseed a few times when I thought I was fertile but turned out not to be, but I have heard good things about sperm friendly lubricants and I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is every one today?


----------



## Bean66

Imsotired - Sorry about the BFN. Hope it's just being shy if not, at least you've had a reasonably normal cycle.

Rachel - Hope you O soon.

Lovetoteach - The same happened to me this cycle. +OPk and nice fertile signs but no O then +OPK and a distinct lack of fertile signs and temp rise. My cervix did open a bit more on O day but not sure about my CM due to bding the night before. On the day of my + my cervix seemed closed. Good luck!


----------



## Enekai

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Lol, shark week? Is that your period?

Yep!
 



Attached Files:







sharks.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Enekai said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, shark week? Is that your period?
> 
> Yep!Click to expand...

Haha, that's funny. I am actually more moody waiting on my period to come then during my period. Right now I am much more of a shark than anytime.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, that is so funny.


----------



## Bump2B

Hey ladies, how we all doing today. Still not even a 2nd line on OPK for me today boooo


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies,

Its nice to be able to vent our frustrations on how the BCP can muck with our bodies with others that are going through the same thing.

It just amazes me how Doctors can still prescribe the BCP knowing how much trouble it can give people when they stop taking it.

I have been doing a fair bit of reading and have decided to use the IUD afterwards as there is no where near the reported problems afterwards as there is with BCP, alot of women get their :bfp: within 2 months of having it taken out, the stats are alot more postive than BCP


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Opk lighter than yesterdays dark test...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

then It - hun I"m sorry


----------



## Bean66

Love to teach. What time was yesterday's and todays taken? I have a very short surge. Literally positive for one pee! So very easy to miss my full +. I'd bd again tonight just incase. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Love to teach. What time was yesterday's and todays taken? I have a very short surge. Literally positive for one pee! So very easy to miss my full +. I'd bd again tonight just incase. Good luck!

Took yesterdays at 2:30pm and todays at 2pm.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I'd say that your surge was last night and you O'd last night or today. BD and keep a look out for your temp rise. Hopefully you successfully O'd this time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach I hope you Oed


----------



## ImSoTired

:cry:Def not my month girls. I just started to spot here on 13dpo so tomorrow will be cd1 for sure. Ugg. Lets hope I O before cd30 this cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that ImSoTired


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> :cry:Def not my month girls. I just started to spot here on 13dpo so tomorrow will be cd1 for sure. Ugg. Lets hope I O before cd30 this cycle!

:hugs: Sorry, hope next cycle isn't as long and evil!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach I'd say that your surge was last night and you O'd last night or today. BD and keep a look out for your temp rise. Hopefully you successfully O'd this time!

Yes, tonights OPK was darker than this afternoon's, not positive, but pretty dark. Hope tomorrow's temp starts a rise that lasts at least 12 days (if not a lot longer for a bfp of course). I hope my body isn't just surging over and over with no egg just to mess with me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach good luck hun


----------



## ImSoTired

cd1 here. Ugg I feel like absolute garbage. Lovetoteach- sounds promising I hope your body isn't playing tricks. I hope you get your temp rise today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ImSoTired sorry the bitch got you she is very good at that.


----------



## Bump2B

arghhhh another friend has just announced shes 12 weeks pregnant. grrrrrr no fair, whens it my turn :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Don't feel bad Bump not at all in the past week I had about maybe 8/9 on Facebook


----------



## Bump2B

Ive got loads of people on facebook either pregnant or just given birth. Do you have to stalk them like i do? lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just to look at their baby bumps :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I have a baby shower to go to two weekends in a row this month :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Imsotired-I am sorry the witch got you :cry:

I hope you have an even short cycle though this time around!

As for me (sorry tmi) I had a lot of watery like cm this a.m. It was not really quite stretchy yet but there was a lot of it and it has a thin consistency but also a tiny bit cloudy look to parts of it, I cannot decide if I should call it water or creamy on FF. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach- i would leave it blank, but make a note about todays cm


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. Back to waiting to O after this week!FX is comes on cd15 or so like a normal human being!What are the odds right? Oh and I have an ob/gyn appt at the end of this month and they are gonna get an earfull about this bc business!I feel AWFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks girls. Back to waiting to O after this week!FX is comes on cd15 or so like a normal human being!What are the odds right? Oh and I have an ob/gyn appt at the end of this month and they are gonna get an earfull about this bc business!I feel AWFUL!!!!!!

Yup, this is nuts. At least you know you O'd though, although way late. I am waiting for SOMETHING to happen. No news today, slight temp increase, but it's still around my normal temps, so nothing exciting.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea nothing really new here today either, except that I am having more cm but I am having that weird cm that seems to be changing throughout the day, it seemed a little more stretchy later in the day but I am not getting my hopes up this time. Unfortunately we have no choice but to wait it out as patiently as possible. I will just continue to BD every other day and wait :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck girls I hope you both O very soon. My af came with a vengence! I have BAD cramps, I had a hot flash earlier, and I am nauseous! I am also just really really tried. Anyway I hope my next cycle is much shorter so that if I do get pregnant the baby will be due in Nov. I am considering talking off Mar,Apr, and May because I really need to relax and see if I can get my cycles back on track. I also would prefer not to have a baby in Dec,Jan, or Feb because there are all ready too many bdays those months (I have a HUGE family). I have to think about it though because I want a baby SO bad that it may outweigh my silly preferances. I'll think on it. Hope you girls are doing well today.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't wait for the witch to come so i can start my soy


----------



## Rachel789

Let us know how the soy works out for you once you are able to start it. I am going to give Vitex a few months and if that doesnt help I may stop it and try soy out.

Imsotired-I have thought about that too (having a baby during certain times of the year) for example if I ever O I would be due probably in mid october or so which would be a busy time-My mom's is early october, mine is mid october, my brother is end of september and our anniversay is early November. It would be crazy! :wacko: But with how long this process is taking already I do not care I just want a BFP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure will let you know


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah... I thought about it and it would probably be best for me to have a child in December this year after my semester of student teaching ends, or June 1st of any other year when school lets out. Right now I am just thinking start now and it will happen whenever it happens and I have 9 months to figure out the rest.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

On another note, my OPK today was the lightest I have seen it since about CD10 this cycle.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet but I have a month to decide. I hope I get pregnant this cycle and then I'm due in Nov. That would be nice to not even have to worry about those 3 months. Anyway nothing new here obv except my temp was a bit high today but I think I was tossing and turning because of cramps and I was hot when I woke up. Lovetoteach I hope maybe you O'd yesterday and that's why it was so light. We shall see. If not, it'll come eventually I know how it sucks to wait. Sorry.Rachel I hope you O soon also....hotpink hope soy works for you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing new yet. How is everyone else? I am trying to drink lots of water. How in the world can one drink that much water in a day without chugging some of it??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach, I'm doing okay besides having a bloody nose this morning when i woke up and DH's spray keeps on making me feel sick.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Nothing new yet. How is everyone else? I am trying to drink lots of water. How in the world can one drink that much water in a day without chugging some of it??

I dunno. When I began to drink nothing but water I drank TONS of it. Now that I've been drinking it non stop for months I'm kinda over it. Somedays I can get the whole 8 glasses down in a few hours other days I struggle to get 3! Like I'm too busy to drink or just not thirsty....Anyway I like to talk about silly stuff like that cause it makes me forget about ttc and also gives me someone to talk to. I've been unemployed for like 9 months and sometimes I get lonely.... this site has helped me to still be social . Did you ever realize you've forgotten how to talk to people? A few months after I quit I went out to eat with my friends and I realized I had forgotten how to hold a conversatio with anyone other than dh! I'm so much better now, like my old self! Sorry I'm rambling....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new yet. How is everyone else? I am trying to drink lots of water. How in the world can one drink that much water in a day without chugging some of it??
> 
> I dunno. When I began to drink nothing but water I drank TONS of it. Now that I've been drinking it non stop for months I'm kinda over it. Somedays I can get the whole 8 glasses down in a few hours other days I struggle to get 3! Like I'm too busy to drink or just not thirsty....Anyway I like to talk about silly stuff like that cause it makes me forget about ttc and also gives me someone to talk to. I've been unemployed for like 9 months and sometimes I get lonely.... this site has helped me to still be social . Did you ever realize you've forgotten how to talk to people? A few months after I quit I went out to eat with my friends and I realized I had forgotten how to hold a conversatio with anyone other than dh! I'm so much better now, like my old self! Sorry I'm rambling....Click to expand...

Understandable, it does get boring being home alone all day. Luckly I am around DH's family a lot on the weekends, so that keeps me social. I miss all my college friends that are all spread out all over the state and country, but I am sure I will make plenty of friends once I start teaching.


----------



## ImSoTired

My friends all work a lot and live all over the creation! I also miss my friends from work TERRIBLY! We go to dinner once a month and sometimes they will talk me into going out with them to a bar or something. I used to be all about going to the bars but I'm really into staying at home with dh, he hates bars and would prefer to drink at home if he drinks. I agree with his philosophy. I just miss having people around me all day. I try to keep busy, text my friends when they have time, stuff like that. It's just difficult not to think about ttc!


----------



## Bump2B

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lovetoteach, I'm doing okay besides having a bloody nose this morning when i woke up and DH's spray keeps on making me feel sick.


Ive had a bloody nose the past 2 mornings when i woke up. Must be from having the heating on high all night long.

On a tmi note ladies, everytime i go to the bathroom when i wipe its rather slippery. Ive never examined CM before so i have no idea what it means! hope it means its O time :)
OPK in a bit ;)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach, I'm doing okay besides having a bloody nose this morning when i woke up and DH's spray keeps on making me feel sick.
> 
> 
> Ive had a bloody nose the past 2 mornings when i woke up. Must be from having the heating on high all night long.
> 
> On a tmi note ladies, everytime i go to the bathroom when i wipe its rather slippery. Ive never examined CM before so i have no idea what it means! hope it means its O time :)
> OPK in a bit ;)Click to expand...

Yay, hope that is EWCM!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My friends all work a lot and live all over the creation! I also miss my friends from work TERRIBLY! We go to dinner once a month and sometimes they will talk me into going out with them to a bar or something. I used to be all about going to the bars but I'm really into staying at home with dh, he hates bars and would prefer to drink at home if he drinks. I agree with his philosophy. I just miss having people around me all day. I try to keep busy, text my friends when they have time, stuff like that. It's just difficult not to think about ttc!

I agree, it is difficult not to think about ttc. I am glad for house hunting, gives me something else to think about.


----------



## Bump2B

OPK says 'nada'. I hate you ovaries


----------



## ImSoTired

Bump2B said:


> OPK says 'nada'. I hate you ovaries

My ovaries are lazy too. In fact I think everyone on this thread has a case of ex birth control lazy ovaries. It's unfortunate. Slippery cm is good. Could be getting fertile. DId you take an opk yesterday as well? Keep taking them. Hope you O!


----------



## Rachel789

I can totally relate when you say you forget how to conversate sometimes :haha:

I am at home by myself because I work from home but I only work around 20-30 hours so I get bored. I am excited it is the weekend because I have plenty of things planned to keep me busy. :happydance:


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies...8dpo today think I'm out just don't feel any symptoms at all! Had slight dull cramps but nothing else, just feel out. Oh well at least I ovulated just worries it'll be another 2 months before it happens again! How is everyone else? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me got my crosshairs today


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing new still waiting, hoping, and waiting some more. Come on little eggie!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I def had some ewcm looking stuff today. It stretched a few inches. It wasn't totally clear though but I still logged it as ewcm on ff. It sux cuz I do not have the time to plan to take an opk today. Hopefully I can take one tomorrow. Please let o be here in the next couple days!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach- hope you O soon


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Really dark OPK today, don't know if I should believe it, but I am BDing tonight just in case. Same ol story, different day... Found another house we really like though and we are putting an offer on it tomorrow! That is the plus side of today.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel and lovetoteach, sounds like promising O signs. Hope you both O soon. I went out drinking last night. I didn't have many but I still feel like garbage. Can't wait until af is over.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel and lovetoteach, sounds like promising O signs. Hope you both O soon. I went out drinking last night. I didn't have many but I still feel like garbage. Can't wait until af is over.

Hope af doesn't last too long. At least you didn't have to wait months for her to show up. Hopefully your cycles just keep getting shorter, until they are normal length.


----------



## Rachel789

I had ewcm again today! I am hoping this is it and I willl O in the next couple days. I am going to take an OPK in a couple hours I will let you know how it turns out. Pleasseeeeeee be positive or at least darker!!!


----------



## Bump2B

still no positive OPK CD21. I honestly dont think i Ovulate at all :( Perhaps when AF starts I will start temping, really didnt want to start that but im getting desperate.
I had a dream last night that I got my BFP and it was so disappointing to wake up to reality.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> still no positive OPK CD21. I honestly dont think i Ovulate at all :( Perhaps when AF starts I will start temping, really didnt want to start that but im getting desperate.
> I had a dream last night that I got my BFP and it was so disappointing to wake up to reality.

It does feel like that huh? Sometimes I feel like I will never ovulate on my own, but I am positive I ovulated in December, so I am just waiting... I am wearing DH out again by starting up more frequent BDing again. He is such a good sport about this all, it has to be even more confusing to him then it is to me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I Oed on cd31


----------



## talica22

I'm on cd23 and had neg today not to sure when I of so its pretty hard to figure all of this out I never once had a post of test this month so help pls pls


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> I'm on cd23 and had neg today not to sure when I of so its pretty hard to figure all of this out I never once had a post of test this month so help pls pls

I can't remember if you temp or not. Some of us over here still haven't O'd. Well MAYBE I did today, but I am on CD49. It's kind of hard to pin point, which is why I use OPKs and temping to make sure. Otherwise I would have been positive I O'd at least twice already this cycle and that AF was just MIA.


----------



## Rachel789

Neg opk today but still ewcm so hopefully o will be here soon and maybe my pos opk will be here in a day or two :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Neg OPK over here today too, hoping yesterday's positive OPK was something. Got some preseed today, if O wasn't today then I hope the preseed helps his future spermies meet my egg when it finally decides to say hello to my fallopian tubes.


----------



## talica22

i did use opk and all said no I never remember to do my temp but I have been crampy last week so I did a pre test today and it said no too


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach hope you O soon hun


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm really routing for you girls. Remember I ov'd around cd60 last cycle so there's still hope. And this cycle I just finished I ov'd on cd30 or 31. I hope it continues to normalize however I know not to hold my breath. Af is beginning to wind down. I tend to have 7 day periods now since I am off of bc. I am pretty sure that was my norm though before the pill. In a few days I will be back to waiting for O and praying that this is my month. Again I woke up at 5 am so I didn't temp! I don't know what is wrong with me....Anyhow, I hope you are all holding up well.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you Imsotired and hotpink, I am hoping it happens soon too. My body is just so confusing, my opk was very faint again yesterday. In the past couple days in the morning I have a creamy type cm but I get patches of what I am sure is ewcm throughout the day, I know because its very stretchy. So I really do not know what to think of it. I hate seeing neg opks so I don't think I will take one today but if I am still having ewcm maybe I will try again tomorrow.

I hope this was it for you lovetoteach and I hope you get your temp rise!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks ladies, temp was 97.3 at 6:30am and 98.0 at 9am. 6:30 is my normal time, so it hasn't risen yet, but even through out the day lately my temp has never reached 98 degrees. I hope that means my temp is going to start to rise over the next few days. I have so much going on in my life right now, but yet not enough to make me stop thinking about why in the world my temp isn't rising yet. We need to hurry up and close on a house so I can worry about paint colors and packing/unpacking instead of ovulation.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope that is a good sign for you, maybe you will see a difference tomorrow. fx for you!


----------



## baby_nurse

Good luck ladies waiting to O. Think I'm about this month, 10 dpo temp dropped today and got some dull cramps...think AF is on her way :cries:


----------



## Bump2B

hey all.
fingers crossed nurse, you're not out yet!
Nothing new here, going to enroll with a new doctor tomorrow AM so perhaps i will mention my problems to them :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

baby_nurse said:


> Good luck ladies waiting to O. Think I'm about this month, 10 dpo temp dropped today and got some dull cramps...think AF is on her way :cries:

:hugs: Hopefully not!


----------



## Rachel789

I hate my body and I hate Google :haha:

I started researching late O and found a lot of info that says it could mean poor egg quality. I am about ready to go see my dr. I do not care that it has only been 6 months I do not feel like wasting another 6 months trying if something needs to be fixed. 

I read disturbing info here about late O: https://www.babymed.com/menstrual-period/long-cycles-and-delayed-ovulation

:cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I hate my body and I hate Google :haha:
> 
> I started researching late O and found a lot of info that says it could mean poor egg quality. I am about ready to go see my dr. I do not care that it has only been 6 months I do not feel like wasting another 6 months trying if something needs to be fixed.
> 
> I read disturbing info here about late O: https://www.babymed.com/menstrual-period/long-cycles-and-delayed-ovulation
> 
> :cry:

Read info like that from google too, choosing to ignore it and hope my cycle gets shorter and ovlulation starts to come sooner. Seriously thinking of getting a clear blue fertility monitor, someone 15 miles from me bought it and used it for one cycle and is now selling it for only $75.


----------



## Rachel789

It is just so frustrating to know it is possible I had a fertilized egg but nothing came of it because of poor egg quality or poor uterine lining :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My OPK is still ALMOST positive. It is soo close to the control line, DH said that it isn't quite as dark and to stop showing him sticks I have peed on unless they are a BFP. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> My OPK is still ALMOST positive. It is soo close to the control line, DH said that it isn't quite as dark and to stop showing him sticks I have peed on unless they are a BFP. :)

:haha::haha::haha:

AFM-:blush: CD37-6DPO Got a something on my second test of the day


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here is that Something

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg

Can you see anything?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Here is that Something
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg
> 
> Can you see anything?

I can't see anything, but 6dpo is crazy early! Good luck though :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> It is just so frustrating to know it is possible I had a fertilized egg but nothing came of it because of poor egg quality or poor uterine lining :cry:

Don't think that way, we have to have some sort of hope. I will go crazy thinking that when I finally O that it, "wasn't good enough." Hope Vitex sorts us all out in the next month or two. It's hard not to think that the egg is, "old," but I am trying to convience myself it just didn't start to develop until later. I don't know what to think anymore, but I refuse to think the worst possible!


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> It is just so frustrating to know it is possible I had a fertilized egg but nothing came of it because of poor egg quality or poor uterine lining :cry:
> 
> Don't think that way, we have to have some sort of hope. I will go crazy thinking that when I finally O that it, "wasn't good enough." Hope Vitex sorts us all out in the next month or two. It's hard not to think that the egg is, "old," but I am trying to convience myself it just didn't start to develop until later. I don't know what to think anymore, but I refuse to think the worst possible!Click to expand...

I know your right. I just have down days and get negative from time to time. If I don't see somewhat of an improvement on my o day next cycle I am making a Dr appointment. I guess I am extra down because I found out the other day my friend is pregnant again and she fell on the firsttry both times. I just wish I was that lucky.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Here is that Something
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg
> 
> Can you see anything?

I can't see anything either but I am on my phone. But as lovetoteach said 6dpo is really early. Test again in two days. Keep us posted and I hope u get ur bfp. That would sure make me feel better about late o bfp chances!


----------



## baby_nurse

Another temp drop today...AF def on her way...damn! Hope I O next cycle or will it be a dreaded 2 month wait again!


----------



## Rachel789

baby_nurse said:


> Another temp drop today...AF def on her way...damn! Hope I O next cycle or will it be a dreaded 2 month wait again!

Sorry to hear that but you are never officially out until AF shows! If she does show I hope you O next cycle at a decent time!


----------



## Rachel789

CD38 here and I am weirded out by the spotting I am having this a.m. A few weeks ago twice after we BDed I had spotting right after we finished but it was more like a pink tinged color and it hasnt happened since then. We BDed last night and no pink tinged spotting but instead this morning I am having bright red spotting. WTH is going on?? 

I have never had these issues before I can't help but think it has something to do with the Vitex. I will give Vitex one more cycle whenever this one finished but it this weird stuff continues I may have to stop taking it, I don't know what else to do...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> CD38 here and I am weirded out by the spotting I am having this a.m. A few weeks ago twice after we BDed I had spotting right after we finished but it was more like a pink tinged color and it hasnt happened since then. We BDed last night and no pink tinged spotting but instead this morning I am having bright red spotting. WTH is going on??
> 
> I have never had these issues before I can't help but think it has something to do with the Vitex. I will give Vitex one more cycle whenever this one finished but it this weird stuff continues I may have to stop taking it, I don't know what else to do...

I know you are down. I hope you regulate soon. I don't think it has anything to do with the vitex. I think it's your body just trying to make something happen. I have heard people say that late ov often means poor egg quality but my dr told me that is false for most people. The egg forms shortly before being released and many women have gotten pregnant with late ovulation. I definately think you should consult your doctor but there probably isn't anything seriously wrong. I hope you can get back on track.
Lovetoteach I hope you get a house so you can be busy! I bet that will help you get your bfp!
Hotpink I don't see anything yet. Good luck though.
I am about cd6 or something. Af is just about finished, ust some spotting like this morning and it should be gone by tonight. Maybe we will bd for the heck of it.lol. Going to start using opks in about a week or so. Come on vitex! Make me regular this cycle! WHat I wouldn't give to O before cd20!


----------



## Rachel789

I have been having mild cramps along with this spotting. I am now wondering if I am somehow starting AF. This is really confusing. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I checked again and this is not spotting this is AF making an appearance. This is my first annovulatory cycle. What happened here, did Vitex do it? I O'ed on CD 40 last cycle so why now AF decides to show on CD 38. I am sooooooo confused here. :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Well I checked again and this is not spotting this is AF making an appearance. This is my first annovulatory cycle. What happened here, did Vitex do it? I O'ed on CD 40 last cycle so why now AF decides to show on CD 38. I am sooooooo confused here. :cry:

I think it's just your body trying to regulate cycles. Even "normal" females can have an annovulatory cycle or two each year. Our bodies are so messed up that we are bound to have a few crazy cycles before our bodies sort it all out. Remember that it can take up to a year after stopping BC to get your cycles back on track and anywhere from 3-6 months for Vitex to take FULL effect. Not saying Vitex is the end all be all, but I think we all want to be normal right away and it is so hard to be patient. Wish I was magic and could wave my little wand over all of us to fix our cycles.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I had been on BC for 7 years before I came off it, and the whole time I always told my doctor I had this worry that it may stump my fertility but they always said it was fine and that it would only make a difference if taken for a significant amount of time... I took it for 7 years though and that's 1/3 of my life! :/ I was on the pill though and I've been told by my doctor that as with the fact the pill takes about 3 months to start working, it could take that amount of time to get out of your system too... I don't really understand that though since if you miss ONE pill you have a chance of getting pregnant... so why would it take 3 months? I guess it just depends how long you've been on it. I have a friend who gets the Depo Provera shot and was told that on its own could take a YEAR to flush out! O_O


----------



## Lovetoteach86

xmaddeyesx said:


> I had been on BC for 7 years before I came off it, and the whole time I always told my doctor I had this worry that it may stump my fertility but they always said it was fine and that it would only make a difference if taken for a significant amount of time... I took it for 7 years though and that's 1/3 of my life! :/ I was on the pill though and I've been told by my doctor that as with the fact the pill takes about 3 months to start working, it could take that amount of time to get out of your system too... I don't really understand that though since if you miss ONE pill you have a chance of getting pregnant... so why would it take 3 months? I guess it just depends how long you've been on it. I have a friend who gets the Depo Provera shot and was told that on its own could take a YEAR to flush out! O_O

Yeah, BCP can do a number on you, but I heard Depo is the worst at screwing with your cycle.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I came off the pill once in May '09 for about 4 months because I wasn't active and couldn't afford them anyways, but soon got back on them and everything went back to normal. This time, though, I stopped in August and my periods were exactly the way they had been up until November when I missed AF. Then in December she came back with fury and lasted 7 days when it's usually only 4-5. January lasted 3 days and was so heavy and painful, then the beginning of this month didn't seem like a period at all, didn't even need a pantyliner, and barely lasted 3 days... but it was SO achy!
I was put on the pill at 13 due to long AF(6 months at one point - not even kidding... it was horrible), to regulate.
I'm just arguing with myself right now because this last period didn't seem normal at all, I don't want to psych myself out over testing right now and I haven't been drinking or anything lately so I think I'm just gonna see if March AF turns up!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

xmaddeyesx said:


> I came off the pill once in May '09 for about 4 months because I wasn't active and couldn't afford them anyways, but soon got back on them and everything went back to normal. This time, though, I stopped in August and my periods were exactly the way they had been up until November when I missed AF. Then in December she came back with fury and lasted 7 days when it's usually only 4-5. January lasted 3 days and was so heavy and painful, then the beginning of this month didn't seem like a period at all, didn't even need a pantyliner, and barely lasted 3 days... but it was SO achy!
> I was put on the pill at 13 due to long AF(6 months at one point - not even kidding... it was horrible), to regulate.
> I'm just arguing with myself right now because this last period didn't seem normal at all, I don't want to psych myself out over testing right now and I haven't been drinking or anything lately so I think I'm just gonna see if March AF turns up!

Sounds confusing, but more activity than I have seen from AF in a year! I was convinced so many times over the past year that I must be pregnant, but all I kept seeing were a bunch of blank pregnancy tests. It's all those blank tests that showed me how much I really want one to say positive.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Well I checked again and this is not spotting this is AF making an appearance. This is my first annovulatory cycle. What happened here, did Vitex do it? I O'ed on CD 40 last cycle so why now AF decides to show on CD 38. I am sooooooo confused here. :cry:
> 
> I think it's just your body trying to regulate cycles. Even "normal" females can have an annovulatory cycle or two each year. Our bodies are so messed up that we are bound to have a few crazy cycles before our bodies sort it all out. Remember that it can take up to a year after stopping BC to get your cycles back on track and anywhere from 3-6 months for Vitex to take FULL effect. Not saying Vitex is the end all be all, but I think we all want to be normal right away and it is so hard to be patient. Wish I was magic and could wave my little wand over all of us to fix our cycles.Click to expand...

I was just so blind sided by this. The past couple days I thought I was getting ewcm and expecting O then bam AF shows, it just blew my mind :wacko: But I guess I am now on to a brand new cycle CD1. I just pray my body is ready to O this time and does it by a decent amount of time. Do you take Vitex throughout your cycle or just until O? Do you take it while on AF?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Well I checked again and this is not spotting this is AF making an appearance. This is my first annovulatory cycle. What happened here, did Vitex do it? I O'ed on CD 40 last cycle so why now AF decides to show on CD 38. I am sooooooo confused here. :cry:
> 
> I think it's just your body trying to regulate cycles. Even "normal" females can have an annovulatory cycle or two each year. Our bodies are so messed up that we are bound to have a few crazy cycles before our bodies sort it all out. Remember that it can take up to a year after stopping BC to get your cycles back on track and anywhere from 3-6 months for Vitex to take FULL effect. Not saying Vitex is the end all be all, but I think we all want to be normal right away and it is so hard to be patient. Wish I was magic and could wave my little wand over all of us to fix our cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> I was just so blind sided by this. The past couple days I thought I was getting ewcm and expecting O then bam AF shows, it just blew my mind :wacko: But I guess I am now on to a brand new cycle CD1. I just pray my body is ready to O this time and does it by a decent amount of time. Do you take Vitex throughout your cycle or just until O? Do you take it while on AF?Click to expand...

I take it my whole cycle except during AF, I have this strange thought that it might make AF longer or more painful if I take it during. Don't know where I read not to take it during AF, but I read it somewhere.


----------



## Rachel789

I think I read that somewhere too. I think I will take a few days off from it. I have been taking it for 38 days straight so far anyways.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I think I read that somewhere too. I think I will take a few days off from it. I have been taking it for 38 days straight so far anyways.

Hoping this cycle goes by faster for you, just take af to relax and have a few days not wondering if O is on it's way or a baby is maybe in there. I like to tell myself if AF comes it's just my time to take a breath for a few days and forget about it all. Although in truth I know I will spend all that time thinking about what I can do different to magically make myself get a bfp next time. At this point for me I can't wait until my next cycle starts, I am over day 1082377493 of this cycle and I can't bear another cycle that is months long before AF shows up.


----------



## Rachel789

I really hope AF shows or you O very soon, I understand how the waiting can drive one crazy! :wacko:

I am just in such denial about having AF right now. My temps look just like my previous pre o temps and I have seen anov cycle charts and the temps are usually really erratic. Mine look like the norm-it just makes no sense..


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry you got af rachel but maybe you will have a nice early O this cycle! I know it sucks but it's just one of those things. I'm sure that everyone has had annovulatory cycles before, we just didn't notice because we weren't temping or anything. I know it's confusing but I hope you feel better about it soon.


----------



## Rachel789

I guess I just have to be grateful it was a somewhat short anov cycle and not some crazy 90 day+ one!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rach- hope this cycle is all the last one but with O this time


----------



## ImSoTired

hey girls, I finally had a good nights sleep! I feel great today because of it but I just hope I keep it up! I had an awful headache last night though. Anyway af is just about finished here and I'm going to have to start using opks about next week. Fx I ov early! Trying not to think about it too much for now. How is everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

CD 2-I was doubting if this was AF or not yesterday but I am 100% sure today. It sucks but I just have to move on with a fresh new cycle and be happy it wasn't a crazzzzy long anov cycle. At least now I don't have to worry about being in the TWW for DH's 30th because we will be drinking and partying for that! :haha:

I am just a little nervous now that I had an anov cycle. I get scared it was somehow the Vitex and that it will happen again. I can't take another anov cycle :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I was just thinking and realized a few days before AF showed I upped my Vitex dosage from 1000 mg to 1400 mg. I am now wondering if there is anyway that induced AF and maybe that was too much for me?

Either way I think this cycle I will lower it back to 1000 mg.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I was just thinking and realized a few days before AF showed I upped my Vitex dosage from 1000 mg to 1400 mg. I am now wondering if there is anyway that induced AF and maybe that was too much for me?
> 
> Either way I think this cycle I will lower it back to 1000 mg.

Hmm, that MIGHT have been it, I take 1200mg, so my body is used to that. That is the dosage that my bottle recommends though, and I have been taking that amount all along. I am so torn between wanting af and wanting to ovulate. It's so hard to not be able to fix it. Right now I am BDing every other day, but I can't keep that up forever. I might have to take a break from ttc if af or the big O don't come by CD60. DH is so confused by now and I can't really give him any answers because I don't know either.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking and realized a few days before AF showed I upped my Vitex dosage from 1000 mg to 1400 mg. I am now wondering if there is anyway that induced AF and maybe that was too much for me?
> 
> Either way I think this cycle I will lower it back to 1000 mg.
> 
> Hmm, that MIGHT have been it, I take 1200mg, so my body is used to that. That is the dosage that my bottle recommends though, and I have been taking that amount all along. I am so torn between wanting af and wanting to ovulate. It's so hard to not be able to fix it. Right now I am BDing every other day, but I can't keep that up forever. I might have to take a break from ttc if af or the big O don't come by CD60. DH is so confused by now and I can't really give him any answers because I don't know either.Click to expand...

I am sorry to hear O is not happening for you yet. Especially after that tease you had. I really hope it happens for you really soon or you at least get AF and can start a new cycle. (Maybe try upping your dosage of vitex :haha: )

My bottle tells me to take 3000-6000mg a day! I take the liquid form but I would not think it should be that much. I feel like it's the manufacturer trying to get me to go through it fast and buy more :shrug: I will drop back down to my usual 1000 mg dosage this cycle and try to be patient but if O doesn't show by CD 35ish I am going to the Dr. enough is enough I don't care if it has been a year or not I am demanding help based on my weird cycles not TTC.


----------



## MamaGrl

Yes! I came off or Ortho in october. I felt normal, then in november I swore I was pregnant because I had horrible cramps from the middle of my cycle on, like so bad it felt like someone rubbed icey hot throught my abdomen down my legs from in the inside. I never felt anything like it. I was an emotional wreck as well. I was 100 percent postiive I was pregnant bc my period was even late. The next month we tried and my period was wayyyy early. But this month we tried and it worked! I got my BFP yesterday. I think my cycle was off from coming off bc. that is what my doc told me. so give it a couple months. I hear that it can even out right away or take up to a year. so just be patient


----------



## talica22

hi ladies i just wanted to fill you all in 
im on cd26 and taday just got ewcm so we did the dirty 
but if im due to have my period on the 11 -14 when do i test or do i just wait another 2 weeks 
hmmm very confused 
please help me out


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> hi ladies i just wanted to fill you all in
> im on cd26 and taday just got ewcm so we did the dirty
> but if im due to have my period on the 11 -14 when do i test or do i just wait another 2 weeks
> hmmm very confused
> please help me out

Usually best to test two weeks after the day you ovulate, otherwise you are testing too early :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Busy day. Worked out for a whole hour! ALmost time for me to start using opks! cd8 today. I slept pretty shi**y last night again but my temp was normal so I'm not concerned at all. It's been a bit wired but I did go out drinking one night and that sent my temp through the roof! DH is 26 today and I don't know if he'll want to go out to eat that's why I burned as many calories as I could! lol. Can't wait to O! I know you girls know how I feel.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Busy day. Worked out for a whole hour! ALmost time for me to start using opks! cd8 today. I slept pretty shi**y last night again but my temp was normal so I'm not concerned at all. It's been a bit wired but I did go out drinking one night and that sent my temp through the roof! DH is 26 today and I don't know if he'll want to go out to eat that's why I burned as many calories as I could! lol. Can't wait to O! I know you girls know how I feel.

Yup, my temps are taking the ever tricky nose dive again. Bding tonight and staying on the BD every other day plan for a few more days just in case my ovaries decide to release the egg this time. We have a contract on the house now though, so as long as the foundation, termite, and over all house inspection go okay, then we are good to go for move in next month! Come on distractions!


----------



## ImSoTired

lol good luck with your house and your distractions lovetoteach! I need a few more. A job would be nice but I'm not sure I want to go back....Lots of thinking to do!


----------



## talica22

just wondering if you consider the ewcm my ovulation day I had those little pains last night
as I am now on CD 27 just seems late to be ovulating
new to all this stuff


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> just wondering if you consider the ewcm my ovulation day I had those little pains last night
> as I am now on CD 27 just seems late to be ovulating
> new to all this stuff

Sorry, but unfortunatly it's really hard to know for sure unless you temp and you see your temps rise, or you get af in about two weeks. OPKs help too, they help you see when LH surges and ovulation could be near, then when your temps rise after a positive OPK you know for sure you ovulated. 

With only tracking ewcm, it's hard to know for sure you ovulated until af comes and you can count backward about 14 days and see if that is around when you felt the pain and saw the EWCM. 

Also it is possible to O as late as CD27.


----------



## talica22

I was using ovulation tests but I ran out on the weekend and hadn't gone to get more yet
and I always forget to do my tempts I have a three yr old that get me up
I'm due to have my period this weekend so I guess I just wait and see


----------



## Lovetoteach86

talica22 said:


> I was using ovulation tests but I ran out on the weekend and hadn't gone to get more yet
> and I always forget to do my tempts I have a three yr old that get me up
> I'm due to have my period this weekend so I guess I just wait and see

Yup, the good old waiting game! Join me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, I'm so tired today been running around and meeting for my kids.


----------



## Rachel789

hotpink-have you taken any hpts lately?

lovetoteach-That temp dip looks promising. Have you taken an OPK today?

Nothing much to speak of here just waiting for this fake AF to go away. It is really light today like borderline spotting so hopefully since this was an anov cycle AF will be gone by tomorrow and be a quick and easy one. I just ordered another lot of 40 opks from amazon since I am getting low on my current stash. I realllllllllllly hope to O earlier this cycle or I am off to get answers from the dr.!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bfn still


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Bfn still

It's still early, you have several days to still see a bfp!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Bfn still
> 
> It's still early, you have several days to still see a bfp!Click to expand...

I know I'll be 10dpo tomorrow


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Bfn still
> 
> It's still early, you have several days to still see a bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'll be 10dpo tomorrowClick to expand...

Yes-Plenty of time! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You and me both :dust: to you all


----------



## Rachel789

CD 4 today and I think AF is winding down so hopefully the witch will be gone by tomorrow and I can get BDing again! DH is going to get a semen analysis today, he is totally cool with getting it done and we both figured that is an easier thing we can rule out early on so why not. I hope it goes well! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Can't wait to ov, I'm already a bit impatient! cd9 today. Going to start taking opks in prob 3 days. I'm so excited! I know that will change when I don't O on time or when I'm in my tww but I currently have a good feeling. 
Hope you O nice and early also Rachel! Lovetoteach I hope something happens for you soon. This damn bc!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmm, it's 28 days since we were all sure I ovulated, (including ff until 15dpo) and my temps are following the exact pattern as last time I thought I ovulated. Seeing a pattern already, just hope the latter part of the pattern goes better this time.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hmm, it's 28 days since we were all sure I ovulated, (including ff until 15dpo) and my temps are following the exact pattern as last time I thought I ovulated. Seeing a pattern already, just hope the latter part of the pattern goes better this time.

Wow that's weird I hope you are really O'ing this time! How do your OPKs look?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, it's 28 days since we were all sure I ovulated, (including ff until 15dpo) and my temps are following the exact pattern as last time I thought I ovulated. Seeing a pattern already, just hope the latter part of the pattern goes better this time.
> 
> Wow that's weird I hope you are really O'ing this time! How do your OPKs look?Click to expand...

Negative so far, but my cervix is getting really high and feels more open then normal. DH seems to think I could be pregnant and that I can't drink until I get af. I keep trying to tell him that I can't be pregnant if I haven't even released an egg. It's hard to get him to see that it's not just about af or no af. He thinks since af never came in january there still might be a chance and keeps asking me when af is due. Wish I knew! Going to have to show him my temps and hope it isn't information overload. Just hope he doesn't ask what cm and cp is :blush:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Scratch that, just peed on another OPK 3 hours after the last one I took and it's POSITIVE! Fingers crossed, come on egg!


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Scratch that, just peed on another OPK 3 hours after the last one I took and it's POSITIVE! Fingers crossed, come on egg!

Thats great news!! :happydance: I hope that eggie comes out this time! Did your OPK get progressively darker or was it faint one day then bam positive the next?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Scratch that, just peed on another OPK 3 hours after the last one I took and it's POSITIVE! Fingers crossed, come on egg!
> 
> Thats great news!! :happydance: I hope that eggie comes out this time! Did your OPK get progressively darker or was it faint one day then bam positive the next?Click to expand...

Back and fourth between darker and lighter, but I have never had a stark white opk and with two low temps like last surge, I was thinking it had to be positive soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am reallllllllly confused right now. I had a light period (similar to my other periods-I even cramped the first day a little) and never O'ed last cycle so I guess I started a new cycle 5 days ago. Well yesterday I noticed my nipples were a little sore/sensitive which only happens to me a few days after I O. Then this a.m. my temp went up significantly. My temp has only ever been this high in the over 4 months I have been charting if one of a few things happened:

1. I ovulated
2. I drank a significant amount the night before
3. I had a bad nights sleep when using our down comforter because I kept waking up hot and sweaty.

Well I didn't drink last night and I slept great and was not hot when I woke up. And on top of that my nips are sore like after I O. WTH is going on? I am sooooooooooooo confused I don't know what to think of this. It can't be possible I O'ed while I was bleeding like that so what is my body doing?


----------



## baby_nurse

Rachel789 said:


> Well I am reallllllllly confused right now. I had a light period (similar to my other periods-I even cramped the first day a little) and never O'ed last cycle so I guess I started a new cycle 5 days ago. Well yesterday I noticed my nipples were a little sore/sensitive which only happens to me a few days after I O. Then this a.m. my temp went up significantly. My temp has only ever been this high in the over 4 months I have been charting if one of a few things happened:
> 
> 1. I ovulated
> 2. I drank a significant amount the night before
> 3. I had a bad nights sleep when using our down comforter because I kept waking up hot and sweaty.
> 
> Well I didn't drink last night and I slept great and was not hot when I woke up. And on top of that my nips are sore like after I O. WTH is going on? I am sooooooooooooo confused I don't know what to think of this. It can't be possible I O'ed while I was bleeding like that so what is my body doing?

I had a similar cycle last month, I bled after 13 days but it was really light, then I had a couple of really high temps (look at my last chart, I discarded them in the end) anyway I ended up ovulation on cd18 but monitor was reading high as well when I was on my period! Crazy! Not sure what advice to give apart from maybe bd just incase but think its just another weird side effect of the pill! 

Plus I've had 2-3 anovulatory cycles since stopping the pill do think that's normal as well. Good luck and hope you o this month! X


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach that's great I hope you definately O! Get to bding!
Rachel I'm not sure what's happening with you. I'm thinking that your body is confused. I'd say just keep bding regularly and keep charting and using opks. I also suggest you see your doctor. Not because there is anything wrong with you but I think that the bc did number on you and your body might need a kick start to get back to normal. I think these long cycles that you and I have had are like our bodies trying and trying to O over and over and I think that if my dr gave me something for O that my body might get the cue and continue to do so regularly.....maybe. Anyway I hope that what is going on with you is a good sign and maybe you're going to O and have a short cycle because of your last anovulatory one. Maybe you are trying to O. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Well I am reallllllllly confused right now. I had a light period (similar to my other periods-I even cramped the first day a little) and never O'ed last cycle so I guess I started a new cycle 5 days ago. Well yesterday I noticed my nipples were a little sore/sensitive which only happens to me a few days after I O. Then this a.m. my temp went up significantly. My temp has only ever been this high in the over 4 months I have been charting if one of a few things happened:
> 
> 1. I ovulated
> 2. I drank a significant amount the night before
> 3. I had a bad nights sleep when using our down comforter because I kept waking up hot and sweaty.
> 
> Well I didn't drink last night and I slept great and was not hot when I woke up. And on top of that my nips are sore like after I O. WTH is going on? I am sooooooooooooo confused I don't know what to think of this. It can't be possible I O'ed while I was bleeding like that so what is my body doing?

 Weird, maybe your body finally decided to o? Although it makes no sense... hard to tell without knowing what your temps will be the next few days. Hope your body didn't throw a super short cycle in there to compensate.

As for me, my temp was 98 at 9:30am, adjusted to my normal wake up time makes it 97.4. Good jump from 96.8! Please stay up longer then 18 days temperature! Tried to bd last night, that didn't happen, but we did bd thursday, and this morning as a last ditch effort. We will see :) Even if it is possibly an old egg, I thought I would try.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I think if you got a pos opk yest that you may O today and that morning bd was perfect timing. The thursday bd was obviously good as well. I hope you get a nice temp rise tomorrow and it remains high. I Ov'd on cd60 or so last cycle. It's still possible and doesn't neccessarily mean your egg is old or poor quality. Sounds promising! I hope this is it for you. BTW I love your dogs they are so cute! My best friend had a boston terrier and she was the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach I think if you got a pos opk yest that you may O today and that morning bd was perfect timing. The thursday bd was obviously good as well. I hope you get a nice temp rise tomorrow and it remains high. I Ov'd on cd60 or so last cycle. It's still possible and doesn't neccessarily mean your egg is old or poor quality. Sounds promising! I hope this is it for you. BTW I love your dogs they are so cute! My best friend had a boston terrier and she was the funniest thing ever!

Thanks, the dogs are pretty funny. The bigger one is a male and he is the best dog ever. The little one is a little turd and causes all sorts of trouble, but she is calming down a little as she gets older. I love Boston Terriers :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am really confused by my body. I don't see how it would even be possible to O on CD 3 or 4 that seems impossible to me?? I will just have to see if my temp is still high tomorrow, maybe this was just a fluke. But if it is high still tomorrow then something is def up. I played around with my chart and if I changed all my AF days to spotting and it remained as one cycle and if my temp is still up tomorrow it will say I O'ed on CD 34. But techincally if I bled it is a new cycle, right? Ugh I dunno I guess I will have to wait for tomorrow's temp if it is back down then I don't have to worry.

In regards to old eggs meaning bad quality-I do not believe that anymore. I have a friend who is 8 months pregnant and she had issues after stopping bcp. It took her a year to get pg. She did not get a period for 4 months after stopping. Then she had two 30 day cycles. Then no AF again for about 4-5 months and then she said she had a weird long period and found out a few weeks later she was pg 6 weeks pg. So it happened for her on CD 100 something! That made me feel so much better!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I am really confused by my body. I don't see how it would even be possible to O on CD 3 or 4 that seems impossible to me?? I will just have to see if my temp is still high tomorrow, maybe this was just a fluke. But if it is high still tomorrow then something is def up. I played around with my chart and if I changed all my AF days to spotting and it remained as one cycle and if my temp is still up tomorrow it will say I O'ed on CD 34. But techincally if I bled it is a new cycle, right? Ugh I dunno I guess I will have to wait for tomorrow's temp if it is back down then I don't have to worry.
> 
> In regards to old eggs meaning bad quality-I do not believe that anymore. I have a friend who is 8 months pregnant and she had issues after stopping bcp. It took her a year to get pg. She did not get a period for 4 months after stopping. Then she had two 30 day cycles. Then no AF again for about 4-5 months and then she said she had a weird long period and found out a few weeks later she was pg 6 weeks pg. So it happened for her on CD 100 something! That made me feel so much better!

That's good to know about your friend that O'd CD100 or so and got a bfp :) Makes me feel better. As for the Oing really early, that is confusing and hopefully your temp goes down tomorrow.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies sorry for my absence. I have been stalking though.

Rachel - that's very confusing. Did you have proper flow? Only time will tell. Did you say your periods were irregular pre- BCP? If things don't settle maybe have a chat with your doc. Maybe bring it up more of a concern about irregular bleeding rather than fertility or they may say wait a year. I think you should continue with the vitex - this maybe your body trying to regain control. Sometimes things can seem a little worse before they improve. Have you considered take a b complex too. Either B50 or B100? 

Lovetoteach - hope you get that temp rise today. Good luck.

Imsotired - I hope you won't be waiting too long for that O!

Afm - had 21day bloods (6dpo). Progesterone came back good - 57nmol/l (19ng/l US units). My LP this cycle was 13days which is great as it used to be 10days. I putting this down to a combo of B100 complex and vitex. No BFP yet but hopefully soon!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Bump2B

Hi ladies.
The witch got me today grrrr. However that does mean i had a 28 day cycle, the shortest ive had since coming off BC! I took vitex up until estimated O day (didnt have a pos OPK though).
Should i do the same again this cycle or assume that it has regulated me? What an unbelievable herbal supplement, after 9 months I finally had a "normal" cycle! Now just need to try and ovulate! lol


----------



## Rachel789

Well temp is still up today. This is weirding me out. I never have temps this high till I O. And it always takes a couple days after I O till they're even reach this high of a temp. And my nipples feel more sensitive which happens a few days or so after I O. This makes no sense though. It can't be possible to O while bleeding is it?

My "period" was light but not much lighter than my normal ones. I had mild cramping the first day or so...

So what now? Will I get my period again soon?? Ugh I hate this confusion.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rach I agree it is very confusing. Here is my opinion but I'm no expert. Your temps are a bit higher but not_ too_ high. Perhaps it's just a fluke? Or here is another scenario...Some women have been known to O while bleeding but these women would probably have short cycles, right? Lastly perhaps this af was actually O and for some reason you had heavier bleeding during O instead of a light spotting? I really have no idea. But it does seem to me that your body is better off trying to O, or having af than doing nothing at all. I hope your temps normalize and you can O in a week or two and have a nice short cycle. But I still think you could consult your doctor and don't mention that you are actively ttc so they won't put you off, like Bean said. Maybe just that you don't think you have been Oving and your cycles have been long and strange with lighter, strange periods. I do think that it's all just the bc though and as soon as you are fully regulated it should all be fine. 

Lovetoteach- lol. Yeah my friends boston terrier used to steal food out of your hands while you where eating it!She was def a pain but just so cute. lol

Bean! Nice to hear from you. Happy to hear that your bloodwork was good. Hope you get your bfp soon!

Bump2B sorry about the witch, hope your cycles are normal.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input ladies! All I can do is wait it out for now. But if things don't normalize soon I will for sure be making a Dr. appt. I have an appt with my primary care dr. in about a week and a half so I will make mention to him as well and see what he says. I made a thread about what happened to me so hopefully if this has happened to anyone before they may know what it could mean.

Bean-I am happy to hear your progesterone levels are good! It sounds like everything is working well for you so it will only be a matter of time before you get your BFP.

Imsotired-I am keeping my fxed for you that you will O earlier this cycle!

lovetoteach-hows your temps looking? Did you get an increase today?


----------



## Bean66

Bump2B said:


> Hi ladies.
> The witch got me today grrrr. However that does mean i had a 28 day cycle, the shortest ive had since coming off BC! I took vitex up until estimated O day (didnt have a pos OPK though).
> Should i do the same again this cycle or assume that it has regulated me? What an unbelievable herbal supplement, after 9 months I finally had a "normal" cycle! Now just need to try and ovulate! lol

Sorry about the witch. I personally would recommend you take vitex constantly until BFP. Is there a reason you stop at O? I am lucky enough to know a herbalist and she recommends not stopping at O.



Rachel789 said:


> Well temp is still up today. This is weirding me out. I never have temps this high till I O. And it always takes a couple days after I O till they're even reach this high of a temp. And my nipples feel more sensitive which happens a few days or so after I O. This makes no sense though. It can't be possible to O while bleeding is it?
> 
> My "period" was light but not much lighter than my normal ones. I had mild cramping the first day or so...
> 
> So what now? Will I get my period again soon?? Ugh I hate this confusion.

Maybe Imsotired is right. maybe it was O bleeding. Maybe you had a cyst? Did you get any abdo pain near the 'period'?


----------



## Bump2B

thanks Bean maybe i will try that next cycle. Theyre such big pills to swallow twice a day lol!
Did your herbalist say it can help you O? or just to regulate cycles?


----------



## Bean66

Vitex works to 'strengthen' the pituitary and therefore helps with hormonal balancing. So it's effects vary from person to person.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rachel789

Doing OK just trying to figure my body out! How r u?

Bean-i never thought of a cyst. My cramping was very mild and was off and on for the first 1.5 days. But nothing unusual from my normal period cramps.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Waiting for cd3


----------



## Rachel789

I read this on a website:

The balance of hormones governs the reproductive system. Estrogen dominates the follicular phase where follicles on the ovaries form mature eggs. If this estrogen level falls suddenly, this can cause breakthrough bleeding which will look like a normal period. Women who have experienced this type of bleeding may be given estrogen supplements to avoid midcycle bleeding, but they can still become pregnant during the cycle.

So I am wondering if that is maybe what happened? Because based on my temps it appears I may have O'ed. Do you think I should change my bleeding days to spotting so FF leaves it as one cycle?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Temp stayed at 97.4 today just like yesterday. I had major cramps this morning, not a dot of any spotting though, so I don't know what is going on. I have been very busy today, so I havent peed on an opk, but will in 30 minutes just for the heck of it.


----------



## Rachel789

Let us know how the OPK looks, it is still possible you O'ed and maybe are having a slow rise? Hopefully you get a nice increase tomorrow, if not then it seems you may have failed to O again. I hope that is not the case!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Lovetoteach


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Who knows, not getting my hopes up this time. If I failed to O this time then I am just going to give it a rest until I figure out what is going on. Going to keep temping and OPKing, but not wear DH out until I know I need to for sure.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That make since no need to wear your DH out :haha:


----------



## BrandyRelax

Just popping into the thread. I've been off BCP since mid-November. I seem to have the opposite problem.... my cycles are very short - well 24-25 days. The oddest part is that I don't know if I'm ovulating or not. If I did ovulate last cycle, my LP would have only been 4 days!!
It's all very confusing. To be fair, I've been on BCP for 11 years, so I can't really expect my body to know what to do, when it has been bossed around for so long!
FX for o'ing soon, and having a real LP length!
Brandy


----------



## Lovetoteach86

BrandyRelax said:


> Just popping into the thread. I've been off BCP since mid-November. I seem to have the opposite problem.... my cycles are very short - well 24-25 days. The oddest part is that I don't know if I'm ovulating or not. If I did ovulate last cycle, my LP would have only been 4 days!!
> It's all very confusing. To be fair, I've been on BCP for 11 years, so I can't really expect my body to know what to do, when it has been bossed around for so long!
> FX for o'ing soon, and having a real LP length!
> Brandy

Hmm, strange... it does take awhile to get it sorted out though, so hopefully you will get lucky and sort it all out waay before us. I hope so! In the mean time, feel free to vent here, we all hate the evil BCP.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome BrandyRelax


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Does anyone ever have really bad cramps when they O? Maybe my cramps this morning were me Oing? Other then ovulation, I have no clue what would cause cramps that bad, they only lasted a few minutes and I have had zero pain since then. I don't think it's af making an apperance, because I haven't even so much as spotted yet. Also the cramps were really low down, so I am pretty sure it wasn't digestive. I know people can cramp when they O, but I didn't think the cramps would be bad enough to wake me up.

Opk that I just peed on was negative, but if I O'd earlier then it would be negative by now anyways. Maybe I should stop guessing and just see what my temps do.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have very bad cramps when I Ovulate


----------



## boxxey

I had a merina for 2 yrs......had it removed dec 12 2011 which was cd 7 for me 2 days later i started af so i thought but apparently its normal for that to happen once its removed........had a 29 day cycle in jan......now im on cd 10 neg opk today hoping for a positive soon


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fx for you boxxey


----------



## Bean66

I sometimes cramp at O.

Brandy - if your OPKs were all negative last cycle then i'd say you didn't O. Anovulatory cycle. This can be normal post BCP ESP when you've been on it a long time. Just have to be patient. You could look in to vitex (Agnus castus) and B Complex. Loads of info on here about them. Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hahaha. Stupid FF gave me some type of crosshairs today! It's definately way to early anyway. My temps seem to be really crazy at the beginning of my cycles. It doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping that great and I've been having pretty crazy dreams lately. I'm sure they will prob take them away in a few days and I'm not really worried as they did that to me last cycle as well. I'm going to start with the opks in a tomorrow or wed when I will be cd13 or so. Hoping this is my month! 
Lovetoteach- I can't tell at all when I O but I have heard a lot of people say, even people not on this forum, that they can feel a lot of cramping during O. Maybe that's what it was.:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Imsotired hope FF figure out if you O or not soon FX for you hun


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is still up there for me, same temp the past three days. Still not quite sure what is going on I guess I just have to wait it out for now :shrug:

Imsotired-that is weird FF gave you crosshairs already. I am sure you will see what is happening when you enter the next few days of temps!


----------



## Bean66

ImSoTired said:


> Hahaha. Stupid FF gave me some type of crosshairs today! It's definately way to early anyway. My temps seem to be really crazy at the beginning of my cycles. It doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping that great and I've been having pretty crazy dreams lately. I'm sure they will prob take them away in a few days and I'm not really worried as they did that to me last cycle as well. I'm going to start with the opks in a tomorrow or wed when I will be cd13 or so. Hoping this is my month!
> Lovetoteach- I can't tell at all when I O but I have heard a lot of people say, even people not on this forum, that they can feel a lot of cramping during O. Maybe that's what it was.:shrug:

I think FF will take those crosshairs away again but I have a feeling you are going to O early this cycle. My cd15-18ish. Thats's my telepathic guess!


----------



## Bean66

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is still up there for me, same temp the past three days. Still not quite sure what is going on I guess I just have to wait it out for now :shrug:
> 
> Imsotired-that is weird FF gave you crosshairs already. I am sure you will see what is happening when you enter the next few days of temps!

Rachel - I think you've O'd but not sure about FF crosshairs. Only time will tell. If FF is right you had good bd timing.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree the timing doesn't seem right to me. But if I enter future temps for multiple days and make them higher and higher it won't change my O day. If I enter lower temps it chages it to CD 41. I noticed my nipples were more senstive on CD 41 which usually happens a few days or so after I O. So if anything I would think CD 39 was O day but no matter what I do FF won't give me that day.


----------



## Bean66

CD39 fits in better with your post O temps from last cycle.

Our bodies like doing weird things. My AF only lasted 1 day, barely anything yesterday and nothing today. Very random. My temps are back to pre-O so must just have been a very short AF.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that is strange it was so short. How much have your temps dropped? Have you taken a HPT recently? Just seems weird it would be that short but like you said sometimes out bodies are just weird. They always keep us guessing! :haha:

I agree that given my previous charts CD 39 makes the most sense, I don't get why FF won't give me that day no matter what I do. Do you think if it was CD 39 and we BD'ed two days before I have a chance? What is weird is that on CD 39 I was bleeding a light amount, so I am thinking no matter what because of the weird stuff my body did this cycle that I am out.


----------



## Bean66

Are bodies like to surprise us! You never know. You def have a good chance I think 2 days before O is better than O day.

Remember FF is just a computer program. If you don't follow it's pattern it gets confused. Do you pay for FF? If you do you can try it on a different setting to see what it does.


----------



## Rachel789

Nope I don't have the vip version. So I guess I have no choice but to wait it out and see. I am just feeling negative because of the light period I had over CD38-40, makes me feel like my body didn't act right this cycle and I am out. It seems weird that I could be getting another AF soon :wacko:

I stopped Vitex for a few days while I was bleeding but I started back up on it yesterday, taking 1000 mg (28 drops) in the mornings. I read somewhere it is a good to stop while on AF. Do you know if that is true?


----------



## Bean66

My herbalist said to continue taking it but everyone has different opinions. I personally [refer to keep it constant so my body isn't confused. 

Was the bleeding like your normal AF - colour, texture, clots etc? You may have just caused an abrasion from all the bding. See how things go. Maybe see if you can get a U/S.


----------



## boxxey

Cd11 neg opk........lots of cramping so hoping i get a positive in the next few days


----------



## ImSoTired

haha I hope your telepathic guess is correct,Bean. I would love to O in a few days like a normal person...hahahaI know I didn't O yet because my temps aren't like my last post O temps, not really close either. I'm not worried. Just FF being silly. lol. Waiting pretty patiently for O (for once). 
Rachel I dunno whather you O'd or not but you will know soon enough.HOpe your body quits confusing you and starts behaving. lol. mine too.


----------



## Bump2B

i started temping today, but im finding it very confusing. What are crosshairs? is that when FF thinks you O'd? 
I couldnt get my FF to record the data on my iPhone but i think it was because my settings were set to record in celcius rather than farenheit. 
Note to self: keep a pen and paper by the bed for ease and i can tamper with the technology during my waking hours :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

B2B You'll get the hang of FF


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> My herbalist said to continue taking it but everyone has different opinions. I personally [refer to keep it constant so my body isn't confused.
> 
> Was the bleeding like your normal AF - colour, texture, clots etc? You may have just caused an abrasion from all the bding. See how things go. Maybe see if you can get a U/S.

Well My AFs since stopping BCP have been pretty light and uneventful. I usually get mild cramping the first day or so. I have a light-medium type flow the first day or so then light for one or two days then it is pretty much finished. My AFs pre BCP when I was a teen were REALLY heavy and bad cramping. I was surprised with how light they are now. This recent "AF" was very similar to the last couple but it may have been slightly lighter. I never have any clots that I noticed since stopping BCP.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Officially confused and stopping actively ttc until I can figure out my cycles. Temp went down again this morning, so I don't see any answers in sight. Need to figure this out and put ttc on pause, don't want to drag DH on this ride any longer until I know what's up.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I am so sorry you did not O and your body not doing what it should. I can totally relate as I have no clue what has been happening with me recently. 

I can't remember if you have said if you have been to the dr. or not yet about your cycles?? If not I would go there and demand they run tests. Not based on TTC but based on your cycles being screwed up. If things dont turn around for me this cycle I am going to the dr and demanding help.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach have you thought of taking soy hun?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haven't been to the doctor yet, I currently have no health insurance, and I am scared if I uncover something right now, that it will be really hard to get insured with a known issue... That and blood tests and ultrasounds would likely be really expensive without insurance. Hopefully when we move I can get a job and then I can afford health insurance, even if I have to get a plan on my own and not through work. As for right now I was hoping vitex and such would help sort me out... thinking about fertilaid, but I have no idea what to do right now. I have looked into soy, but I am torn because I wanted to give Vitex a chance instead of bouncing around between different supplements/vitamins and not giving any of them a chance to work. I am not opposed to giving things a few more months to work. Maybe my body is wonky at the moment because maybe the timing is off and I am not suppose to concieve in the month of feb. I guess since I have waited this long a few more months won't hurt.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See that is why I'm taking soy


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Haven't been to the doctor yet, I currently have no health insurance, and I am scared if I uncover something right now, that it will be really hard to get insured with a known issue... That and blood tests and ultrasounds would likely be really expensive without insurance. Hopefully when we move I can get a job and then I can afford health insurance, even if I have to get a plan on my own and not through work. As for right now I was hoping vitex and such would help sort me out... thinking about fertilaid, but I have no idea what to do right now. I have looked into soy, but I am torn because I wanted to give Vitex a chance instead of bouncing around between different supplements/vitamins and not giving any of them a chance to work. I am not opposed to giving things a few more months to work. Maybe my body is wonky at the moment because maybe the timing is off and I am not suppose to concieve in the month of feb. I guess since I have waited this long a few more months won't hurt.


I get ya. I'm beginning to feel particularly shi**y about ttc. I still want a baby SOOO bad but whatever I'm doing isn't really working and I'm considering taking a few months off until my cycles begin to normalize. May will be a year since going off of BCP and perhaps by then I will be normal again? That is if there isn't anything else wrong. I do have a dr appt in 10 days but I completely understand the not having insurance because I've been there myself. Maybe stopping for a while would benefit you with the new house and looking for a job and then the baby will just come naturally. I wish I could believe that but I'm a skeptic and I feel like if I'm not tracking then I'm not really trying. I think I'm gonna finish trying this month and then maybe work on me...haha I just can't decide. I know why it's so difficult for you. Idon't want to sound stupid because I don't think I am, but I'm gonna be 25 this year. I know that isn't old but I had always planned to have a child by the time I was 25 and I guess the plans just aren't working for me. Ya know that quote that goes something like...if you want to hear God laugh then make a plan....I'm beginning to believe it.


----------



## Bean66

Unfortunately it takes time for some of us to settle down post BCP.

I think you need to give it at least 6-9 months. From reading vitex is worth trying but I wouldn't go near soy with post BCP crazy cycles. It is a xenoestrogen so acts like oestrogen. Most post bcp problems are due to oestrogen dominance and hormonal imbalance. The best thing to do is avoid all xeno and phytoestrogens. But that is just my opinion. Vitex is ok because it doesn't act like a hormone but works on the pituitary to help it regulate itself.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been to the doctor yet, I currently have no health insurance, and I am scared if I uncover something right now, that it will be really hard to get insured with a known issue... That and blood tests and ultrasounds would likely be really expensive without insurance. Hopefully when we move I can get a job and then I can afford health insurance, even if I have to get a plan on my own and not through work. As for right now I was hoping vitex and such would help sort me out... thinking about fertilaid, but I have no idea what to do right now. I have looked into soy, but I am torn because I wanted to give Vitex a chance instead of bouncing around between different supplements/vitamins and not giving any of them a chance to work. I am not opposed to giving things a few more months to work. Maybe my body is wonky at the moment because maybe the timing is off and I am not suppose to concieve in the month of feb. I guess since I have waited this long a few more months won't hurt.
> 
> 
> I get ya. I'm beginning to feel particularly shi**y about ttc. I still want a baby SOOO bad but whatever I'm doing isn't really working and I'm considering taking a few months off until my cycles begin to normalize. May will be a year since going off of BCP and perhaps by then I will be normal again? That is if there isn't anything else wrong. I do have a dr appt in 10 days but I completely understand the not having insurance because I've been there myself. Maybe stopping for a while would benefit you with the new house and looking for a job and then the baby will just come naturally. I wish I could believe that but I'm a skeptic and I feel like if I'm not tracking then I'm not really trying. I think I'm gonna finish trying this month and then maybe work on me...haha I just can't decide. I know why it's so difficult for you. Idon't want to sound stupid because I don't think I am, but I'm gonna be 25 this year. I know that isn't old but I had always planned to have a child by the time I was 25 and I guess the plans just aren't working for me. Ya know that quote that goes something like...if you want to hear God laugh then make a plan....I'm beginning to believe it.Click to expand...

Yup I feel you, I am turning 26 in July. Feel like time is ticking even though I know so many ladies are years older then me and still get pregnant. I am going to keep temping and maybe use opks, but there is no way we can keep up all the BDing so much without knowing when I O. I might even stop OPKs until after I get af, but we will see if I can do that or not, I am kind of addicted :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the info on soy, Bean. I know I read somewhere that women with irregular cycles shouldn't take it and it is only to make ovulation stronger or something like that. I also read that women with regular cycles shouldn't take vitex...which makes me a perfect candidate. I'm not sure but I think I read it on here. 

Lovetoteach- that's exactly it! I feel my biological clock ticking and I feel old even though I'm only 25:wacko:. I'm not really stressed just having a 'is this all there is?' kinda moment. But I truly am considering taking a few months off. I know dh wouldn't care either way. He thinks I'm crazy for worrying about it. I hope you can get a job with great insurance and get yourself taken care of. I doubt anything is wrong though. I think that most of our problems on this particular thread is all BC related. I'm a bit worried what my gyno will find when I go for my appt but I'm trying to be positive and think happy thoughts. I can't wait to O this cycle and give it another try hoping that this is my month. After I get af (if I don't get a bfp) I will decide whether or not I want to continue. I'm hoping to have a healthy and normal body very soon.


----------



## Bump2B

I'm turning 26 in July too! What date are you lovetoteach? im the 10th :)
Its crazy when you're a kid you think anything over 25 is like ancient!

Any of the ladies on this thread taking Pregnacare conception? I think im gonna get some because yesterday i noticed my multivit says 'if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant please consult your doctor before taking' :shock: *facepalm*


----------



## Rachel789

I feel old, I am 29 and will be 30 in October. My goal was to have my first born by time I was 30, well there goes that!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Rach Don't give up hun.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> I'm turning 26 in July too! What date are you lovetoteach? im the 10th :)
> Its crazy when you're a kid you think anything over 25 is like ancient!
> 
> Any of the ladies on this thread taking Pregnacare conception? I think im gonna get some because yesterday i noticed my multivit says 'if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant please consult your doctor before taking' :shock: *facepalm*

July 11th :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I feel old, I am 29 and will be 30 in October. My goal was to have my first born by time I was 30, well there goes that!

30 is not the end all be all, my brother and his wife just had twins when she was 33 and he was 32! All natural too, no drugs involved.


----------



## NikiR00

I had a Mirena IUD for over three years, December of 2010 started having a lot of cramping and bleeding, found out that it had failed and I had been pregnant but miscarried. My cycles were somewhat normal for about five months after it was removed but then were all over the place, as of now haven't had a period since October 2011. My doctor says everything looks normal as far as she is concerned but things just haven't been the same since the IUD.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NikiR00 said:


> I had a Mirena IUD for over three years, December of 2010 started having a lot of cramping and bleeding, found out that it had failed and I had been pregnant but miscarried. My cycles were somewhat normal for about five months after it was removed but then were all over the place, as of now haven't had a period since October 2011. My doctor says everything looks normal as far as she is concerned but things just haven't been the same since the IUD.

I had this happen to me back in 2010 aswell but with twins


----------



## babygrump

I went of BCP in May, had a normal cycle, and then it went haywire from there. The longest was 43 days in Oct-Nov. Then 30, and now I'm still waiting for the next one. I'm at CD55, longest cycle of my life. All I've got right now is a little period tracker since we've only just decided last month that we could start trying and see what happens. I'll be turning 26 too, come March, and BF is going to be 31. We feel we're at a pretty good place to start.

Maybe you all could help direct me a little? At first I was ferociously looking for indications that I could be pregnant already, but 2-3 weeks after my predicted start date and 5 BFNs later, I'm pretty sure that isn't the case (although an irrational part of my heart is still pretty determined to believe so until af comes, lol). I would like to get checked out so that I can start balancing out my cycles.

What should I be asking my DR for?


----------



## BrandyRelax

Thanks for the support all.

I think it's funny how some people are impatient about o'ing when it's day 15 instead of day 14, and I'm just really hoping to O this month!

I did start taking B Complex (50 mg) per day. I hate the neon yellow pee, but whatever, it's not really a big deal, just weird! I'm gonna take it for a while, and see if it changes anything.

I guess this part of the year is not the greatest time for me to be trying, since it is my most stressful part of my year, but generally, I operate under a lot of stress anyways, so I guess I was hoping my body would just figure it out.


----------



## ImSoTired

babygrump said:


> I went of BCP in May, had a normal cycle, and then it went haywire from there. The longest was 43 days in Oct-Nov. Then 30, and now I'm still waiting for the next one. I'm at CD55, longest cycle of my life. All I've got right now is a little period tracker since we've only just decided last month that we could start trying and see what happens. I'll be turning 26 too, come March, and BF is going to be 31. We feel we're at a pretty good place to start.
> 
> Maybe you all could help direct me a little? At first I was ferociously looking for indications that I could be pregnant already, but 2-3 weeks after my predicted start date and 5 BFNs later, I'm pretty sure that isn't the case (although an irrational part of my heart is still pretty determined to believe so until af comes, lol). I would like to get checked out so that I can start balancing out my cycles.
> 
> What should I be asking my DR for?

As long as you are still having af and presumably Ov'ing, I don't know if the doctor will help you. 55 days isn't very long really and it doesn't mean you aren't ovulating. You could just ask the doctor if he/she could give you anything to regulate your cycles. We take vitex, which is you can buy at an herbal drugstore which is supposed to help regulate your cycles if taken long term. I have been on them since Dec 7th and I O'd on cd30 last cycle which was better than cd60 on the cycle before that. I hope it all works out for you.
For me, FF still hasn't taken it's silly crosshairs away but I woke up after a very strange dream to temp. I'm not worried though. I'm gonna see if I can hold my pee and take an opk later just to check and see. I'm cd13 today so lets hope there is some kinda line! I hope I O in a few days and we catch that egg! FX'd! How are you ladies?


----------



## Rachel789

Imsotired-I really hope you O early this cycle. Fx for you, let me know how the OPK looks today!

As for me I am still waiting it out in confusion. I think I O'ed but just in case I will keep Bding every other day. My temp shot up this a.m. and it is the highest I have seen it since I started temping back in October! I doubt it means anything though. If I did O I wish I knew when I actually did so I would have an idea of what DPO I am now. I think FF has to be wrong on the CD 34 I am thinking if anything it was CD 39. :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rach.
Your chart is pretty confusing but it doesn suggest that you O'd and I hope you did! If you've been bd'ing a lot your chances are good! I plan on bd'ing tonight if dh will go along, so hopefully if I O on a normal day it will cover all my bases. I'm gonna keep my eyes open for O to do my best to catch it. Can't wait! Cd 39 does look like a good O day for you....did you take an opk that day? Ugg it's just so confusing I hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Rachel789

Nope I didn't because I thought I was having AF that day I was flowing light-mediumish that day. None of it makes sense. But I have to think I O'ed cuz my temps are normally really low. I don't see why else they would be going higher and higher.

We all should be BDing tonight because it is Valentine's Day! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

You know what is weird is no matter what I do FF won't say I O'ed on CD 39. I tried entering random future temps and it won't change it! But I think that is the only day that makes the most sense to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

I ffeel like ff isn't the most accurate but it definately helps. That is what it looks like to me though, that you O'd on cd39. I suppose you will know for sure in 2 weeks or so if you get a bfp or a slightly heavier af. I hope the bfp! Maybe the bleeding was your O then. Let us know what happens! I should hope dh is gonna wanna bd tonight and he's not too tired form work. You're right, it is Valentines. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Imsotired-I really hope you O early this cycle. Fx for you, let me know how the OPK looks today!
> 
> As for me I am still waiting it out in confusion. I think I O'ed but just in case I will keep Bding every other day. My temp shot up this a.m. and it is the highest I have seen it since I started temping back in October! I doubt it means anything though. If I did O I wish I knew when I actually did so I would have an idea of what DPO I am now. I think FF has to be wrong on the CD 34 I am thinking if anything it was CD 39. :shrug:

I agree about it possibly being CD39. Did you try and take out the watery cm on CD34 and see if that changes fertility friend's mind about O day?


----------



## Bump2B

oh does the CM you record help FF decide too? I wasnt aware of that! Sounds pretty complex


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> oh does the CM you record help FF decide too? I wasnt aware of that! Sounds pretty complex

I don't know, I would assume if it was there it would, if not, then ff would just go off of other information. I did notice on her chart that was one of the only days around that time she recorded watery cm though, so I thought that might be the reason it has her O pinned at a weird day. I think ff goes off of a combintation of everything you record, opks, temps, cm, and cervical position. I would guess temp and cm are pretty important, because they are under the primary tab on ff, and then cervical position is under the secondary tab. Just taking a stab in the dark at what might be up with Rachel's chart :) FF is complex, just trying to figure it out as I go. This is my first cycle using it, and what a loooooong cycle to start recording!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

babygrump said:


> I went of BCP in May, had a normal cycle, and then it went haywire from there. The longest was 43 days in Oct-Nov. Then 30, and now I'm still waiting for the next one. I'm at CD55, longest cycle of my life. All I've got right now is a little period tracker since we've only just decided last month that we could start trying and see what happens. I'll be turning 26 too, come March, and BF is going to be 31. We feel we're at a pretty good place to start.
> 
> Maybe you all could help direct me a little? At first I was ferociously looking for indications that I could be pregnant already, but 2-3 weeks after my predicted start date and 5 BFNs later, I'm pretty sure that isn't the case (although an irrational part of my heart is still pretty determined to believe so until af comes, lol). I would like to get checked out so that I can start balancing out my cycles.
> 
> What should I be asking my DR for?

Just going in for a normal check up to check things out is never a bad idea, you can ask the doctor any questions you can think of. More than likely unless they see or feel something unusual, they will probably just tell you to wait it out though. The standard answer seems to be, "sometimes it takes up to a year after BCP for your system to get back into order." So unless you have really amazing doctor, they usually won't/can't do much for you at the moment. If you have actually been having periods almost every month, then you aren't too messed up. Like they said, some of us on this thread take Vitex, and I forgot to look where you are from, but if you are in the US you can get it on amazon. It just helps regulate irregular cycles by balancing everything out. A quick search on google for Vitex, or Angus Cactus should give you plenty of information about it. Your doctor may or may not know anything about vitex, because it's a herb and not actual medicine. Any other questions for everyone just ask away, I am sure someone will have an answer :)


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Bump2B said:
> 
> 
> oh does the CM you record help FF decide too? I wasnt aware of that! Sounds pretty complex
> 
> I don't know, I would assume if it was there it would, if not, then ff would just go off of other information. I did notice on her chart that was one of the only days around that time she recorded watery cm though, so I thought that might be the reason it has her O pinned at a weird day. I think ff goes off of a combintation of everything you record, opks, temps, cm, and cervical position. I would guess temp and cm are pretty important, because they are under the primary tab on ff, and then cervical position is under the secondary tab. Just taking a stab in the dark at what might be up with Rachel's chart :) FF is complex, just trying to figure it out as I go. This is my first cycle using it, and what a loooooong cycle to start recording!Click to expand...

Yes you were right it does change it if I take away the watery cm. But it changed it to CD 41 which I still don't think is right (and pray is not right because we did not BD anywhere near that time). I don't think it is right because the past couple cycles after I O 2-3 days later my nipples become more sensitive and I noticed they became more sensitive on CD 41 which makes me think CD 39 makes the most sense. The only way FF gives me crosshairs for CD 39 is if I put a + OPK for the day before. But I did not do an OPK then because I was bleeding.


----------



## ImSoTired

Here are todays opks ladies. Not too dark but certainly not too light either. Hoping they get darker within the next week or so and my body can successfully ov before cd20! woohoo! haha. Maybe after 9 months I will finally feel somewhat normal?

Rachel I think if you just keep doing what you're doing you'll know for sure whether or not you ov'd and I hope you did and you caught the egg! If not then I hope your next cycle is nice and short and not at all confusing! 

How are the rest of you girls!?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0169.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0170.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice looking OPK's imsotired


----------



## Rachel789

Yes they look like they may be on their way to a positive soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Here are todays opks ladies. Not too dark but certainly not too light either. Hoping they get darker within the next week or so and my body can successfully ov before cd20! woohoo! haha. Maybe after 9 months I will finally feel somewhat normal?
> 
> Rachel I think if you just keep doing what you're doing you'll know for sure whether or not you ov'd and I hope you did and you caught the egg! If not then I hope your next cycle is nice and short and not at all confusing!
> 
> How are the rest of you girls!?

Hopefully those are a good sign. As for me, that right there is as light as my OPKs have ever been. Is there anything wrong with having high LH levels? I have only had ONE opk lighter then those in the 50 something days I have tested. 

Oh and good news, we had our foundation inspection on the new house yesterday, and nothing is wrong with the foundation what so ever. Also, today we had the all over inspection, and only minor things were wrong :) Looks like we will be able to finally close on a house! They moved the closing date up to on or before March 15th as well, since our current lease is up March 31st. I just realized that tomorrow will be a month until move in day :wohoo: Of course this means packing, unpacking, cleaning and painting, but who cares!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls! Lovetoteach that is probably as light as mine get, maybe a touch lighter. I wouldn't worry about that, I think that is normal for some women. Congrats on the house! Great news! I hate moving but it's worth it when you're all settled in your own house! Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on the house! That is great news, how exciting! :happydance:

I wish I had something that exciting to keep my mind off TTC-I need to find a new obsession! :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Same here Rachel, I definately need to get my mind off of ttc! Though I'm feeling ok right now I know that as soon as I try to O and don't I'm gonna be a wreck. I have my fx'd that doesn't happen this cycle, but I know how my screwy body works.


----------



## Rachel789

I really am pulling for all of you to have normal cycles so we have one less thing to stress about. It is enough stressing about TTC but having crazy unpredictable cycles makes it 100 x worse.

I really wish I knew where I was in my cycle because we are going out for DH's 30th on Saturday and I have no clue what is going on and if I am not pg I want to drink a considerable amount! I guess I will just take a FRER that a.m. and if it is negative I will go and enjoy my self!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Same here Rachel, I definately need to get my mind off of ttc! Though I'm feeling ok right now I know that as soon as I try to O and don't I'm gonna be a wreck. I have my fx'd that doesn't happen this cycle, but I know how my screwy body works.

Yeah, my body is like a little kid trying to learn how to ride a bike. My ovaries pedal and pedal toward ovulation, then fall of the bike. Then my ovaries act like they have A.D.D., and forget what they were trying to do. Eventually they will remember to get back on the bike and pedal toward ovulaiton, but who knows when they will actually make it. My body is trying to remember how to O, but apparently it's not an easy thing to remember. Wish I could read a how to ovulate book to them and they would magically remember.


----------



## Rachel789

LOL that is a funny way to put it lovetoteach but makes sense! How long has it been again since you stopped BCP? And what happened since you stopped? (Sorry if you already told us, I read so many different things it is hard to keep everyone straight!)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I really am pulling for all of you to have normal cycles so we have one less thing to stress about. It is enough stressing about TTC but having crazy unpredictable cycles makes it 100 x worse.
> 
> I really wish I knew where I was in my cycle because we are going out for DH's 30th on Saturday and I have no clue what is going on and if I am not pg I want to drink a considerable amount! I guess I will just take a FRER that a.m. and if it is negative I will go and enjoy my self!

I agree, if it's bfn then drink up. It's too hard to wait out long cycles and abstain from everything. I had a green apple martini on sunday, and it was sooo good. DH finally decided that I wasn't pregnant just because I wasn't getting af and told me to order a drink. I really needed one, and it was amazing!


----------



## Bean66

Lovetoteach - someone once described it to me and like a finely tuned radio (none digital). Just slightly out and it causes chaotic noise but a small tweak can make everything sound perfect. Just need time and support to balance itself out.

I say drink till its pink!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> LOL that is a funny way to put it lovetoteach but makes sense! How long has it been again since you stopped BCP? And what happened since you stopped? (Sorry if you already told us, I read so many different things it is hard to keep everyone straight!)

Stopped BCP January 2011, had the normal end of the pack period, had two days of spotting "on time" feb 11th and 12th, then zero activity from the 11th of feb 2011 until Dec 19th 2011 when I got my first normal period. Since my period Dec 19th 2011 until now is all on my current chart.


----------



## BrandyRelax

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks girls! Lovetoteach that is probably as light as mine get, maybe a touch lighter. I wouldn't worry about that, I think that is normal for some women. Congrats on the house! Great news! I hate moving but it's worth it when you're all settled in your own house! Good luck!

I've heard that when you never get rid of the line on the OPK, it can be an indication of PCOS, of course, I'm having the opposite issue, that I never seem to see anything, and to date, haven't seen one that was actually 100% positive (I would say possibly 90%, but not 100%!).

Brandy


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-wow that is a long time without AF. If things don't straighten out I would try to get health insurance asap so you can figure out what is going on! I hope the Vitex kicks in and you are able to get things back in order quickly.

I am even more confused now because I am pretty sure I just saw some ewcm :wacko: I am def feeling a little off today. I have had a very slight barely noticable headache all day. And feeling kind of off is the best way to describe it. I am wondering if I am maybe coming down with a cold or something and maybe that is why my temp is up today?? I don't have any congestion or sore throat though. Maybe it will be coming tomorrow though.


----------



## ImSoTired

BrandyRelax said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! Lovetoteach that is probably as light as mine get, maybe a touch lighter. I wouldn't worry about that, I think that is normal for some women. Congrats on the house! Great news! I hate moving but it's worth it when you're all settled in your own house! Good luck!
> 
> I've heard that when you never get rid of the line on the OPK, it can be an indication of PCOS, of course, I'm having the opposite issue, that I never seem to see anything, and to date, haven't seen one that was actually 100% positive (I would say possibly 90%, but not 100%!).
> 
> BrandyClick to expand...

I have heard something similar as well, however I have heard a lot of women who do not have, or at least have not been diagnosed with PCOS say the same thing. There is always some sort of line on my opk but it's only pos if I am trying to ovulate. I have considered that I may have PCOS but it is difficult to get a diagnosis and it doesn't always hinder your ability to conceive. I do have a gyn appt in a week or so though and I'm hoping that they don't find any problems.
Rach have a drink! I heard the baby doesn't share your blood supply for a few weeks anyway!


----------



## babygrump

Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely look into Vitex.

@lovetoteach86 Yay on the house! Painting and decorating is the best part! The very first time it's all set up and clean is the second best part. 

Adding in my positive vibes into the mix! For some reason I have been looking at TTC as some sort of excuse to splurge on myself, which is making it pretty fun. All I want to do is take bubble baths, get massages, etc. Went lingerie shopping, even. haha. Should probably calm down, though. [:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah, I am going to try to figure out the whole health insurance thing. I have to get all the ducks in a row with the house first so I can get settled and look for a job around that area. I also have to get things situated so I can do a semester of student teaching in the fall to get fully certified. I am hoping I don't have PCOS, and was determined I didn't because I am not overweight, but after doing research I have found that you can have PCOS without being overweight :( I hope I don't have it, but if I do then hopefully I can get some help without having to wait a year if I can get the doctors to do it for the sake of my health and my cycles.


----------



## BrandyRelax

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yeah, I am going to try to figure out the whole health insurance thing. I have to get all the ducks in a row with the house first so I can get settled and look for a job around that area. I also have to get things situated so I can do a semester of student teaching in the fall to get fully certified. I am hoping I don't have PCOS, and was determined I didn't because I am not overweight, but after doing research I have found that you can have PCOS without being overweight :( I hope I don't have it, but if I do then hopefully I can get some help without having to wait a year if I can get the doctors to do it for the sake of my health and my cycles.

*Lovetoteach86* I'm the opposite - I am overweight, and have other signs of PCOS, but I never see a line on my OPKs, and I think that's a pretty standard thing for PCOS - but maybe not? Any insight?

On a more positive note, my temps are rising, so I may have ovulated, I'll just have to wait until I see what they do. Of course, last month it looked like I ovulated too, but it turned out to be nothing, because AF came at 4DPO! As sad as it sounds, I'd rather O late, than not O at all... of course, right now, I'm just impatient, but at least my BD timing was consistent, so if I did O, there is a chance!

Hope you're all doing well, and did enjoy Vday yesterday!

Brandy


----------



## ImSoTired

There are so many different symptoms to pcos but the truth is your doctor has to run tests to diagnose you. Don't jump to conclusions and think that you have it. Being over weight is a symptom but I have been able to lose weight easily which is not the case for most pcos sufferers. I'm not going to think I have it until I'm diagnosed. Many women always have a line on their opk and this is because they tend to take the opk when it is around their surge time and when their body is prepairing to surge. If I took an opk after O or during af it may very well be white as snow but I have no need to use them then. I wouldn't use that as a PCOS symptom because I don't take opks everyday thoughout my cycle. Even if we did have it, many many women have successfully conceived having PCOS. Try not to worry about it until your doctor confirms it.


----------



## Bean66

Rachel - just seen a chart like yours, from temps I'd say she O'd later but can't have but she got her BFP. Unfortunatly ended in MC.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3751d8


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for finding that bean! It is nice to be able to compare to other charts. That does look a lot like mine so I guess it is possible I O'ed on CD 34, I am still thinking CD 39 is more likely but you never know.

It sucks that I am still clueless about the bleeding though, I don't know if I will ever have an answer on that. I mean techinically it was a flow so a new cycle should have started on CD 38 but with my temps that doesn't make sense either. Temp is still up today but I had a bad nights sleep and only had 1.5 hours of continuous sleep when my alarm went off for my temp so it may be somewhat elevated today due to that. But yesterdays was accurate.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> There are so many different symptoms to pcos but the truth is your doctor has to run tests to diagnose you. Don't jump to conclusions and think that you have it. Being over weight is a symptom but I have been able to lose weight easily which is not the case for most pcos sufferers. I'm not going to think I have it until I'm diagnosed. Many women always have a line on their opk and this is because they tend to take the opk when it is around their surge time and when their body is prepairing to surge. If I took an opk after O or during af it may very well be white as snow but I have no need to use them then. I wouldn't use that as a PCOS symptom because I don't take opks everyday thoughout my cycle. Even if we did have it, many many women have successfully conceived having PCOS. Try not to worry about it until your doctor confirms it.

I am not convienced I have it, and not too worried if I do. I know it can usually be managed, and I only have a few of the symptoms, but I have no idea what to think. My sister accidently got pregnant two different times, and my mom had me when she was 32, so I wasn't really worried, but I am feeling like I wish I never took BCP because then maybe I would have seen a bfp by now :( Anyone know what it means when you have two periods a month? Before BCP I was having two periods a month, which is why I got on BCP in the first place.


----------



## Rachel789

I am not sure what that means. That was actually happening to my friend for a few months, she would have a period every 18 days or so her and I tried to research what it could mean and we really never figured it out. How long was that happening to you?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

BrandyRelax said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am going to try to figure out the whole health insurance thing. I have to get all the ducks in a row with the house first so I can get settled and look for a job around that area. I also have to get things situated so I can do a semester of student teaching in the fall to get fully certified. I am hoping I don't have PCOS, and was determined I didn't because I am not overweight, but after doing research I have found that you can have PCOS without being overweight :( I hope I don't have it, but if I do then hopefully I can get some help without having to wait a year if I can get the doctors to do it for the sake of my health and my cycles.
> 
> *Lovetoteach86* I'm the opposite - I am overweight, and have other signs of PCOS, but I never see a line on my OPKs, and I think that's a pretty standard thing for PCOS - but maybe not? Any insight?
> 
> On a more positive note, my temps are rising, so I may have ovulated, I'll just have to wait until I see what they do. Of course, last month it looked like I ovulated too, but it turned out to be nothing, because AF came at 4DPO! As sad as it sounds, I'd rather O late, than not O at all... of course, right now, I'm just impatient, but at least my BD timing was consistent, so if I did O, there is a chance!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, and did enjoy Vday yesterday!
> 
> BrandyClick to expand...

Sorry I have no idea about OPK lines and PCOS. I am just a little worried that the BCP isn't the only reason I am having such a problem Oing and not seeing af very often. I just don't want to go to the doctor and be given provera without any answers. Provera might bring on my af, but it isn't going to solve anything. I guess I am also afraid of the answers at the same time. 

The past few days I have just been temping and not working about OPKs and I feel a lot less stressed. I just need to relax, I make everything way too complicated.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am not sure what that means. That was actually happening to my friend for a few months, she would have a period every 18 days or so her and I tried to research what it could mean and we really never figured it out. How long was that happening to you?

Most of the time between ages 12-19 (when I started BCP). I can't remember exactly the time it started, but it was a majority of those seven years. For sure ages 15-19.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I think it is a good idea to stay away from OPKs. I used to do them every day and it was so stressful and depressing when they were negative. I temp every day and if I see a sure sign like temp dip and ewcm then I will pull out an OPK.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure what that means. That was actually happening to my friend for a few months, she would have a period every 18 days or so her and I tried to research what it could mean and we really never figured it out. How long was that happening to you?
> 
> Most of the time between ages 12-19 (when I started BCP). I can't remember exactly the time it started, but it was a majority of those seven years. For sure ages 15-19.Click to expand...

hmm, did the drs ever have any input as to why?

I had the opposite problem in which I would get AF every 2 months or so (a lot like now!) They put me on BCP because of it and it was so long ago I can't remember what they said but I think something along the line of my hormones being off possibly just due to being a teenager. I was 16 or 17 when I started BCP.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure what that means. That was actually happening to my friend for a few months, she would have a period every 18 days or so her and I tried to research what it could mean and we really never figured it out. How long was that happening to you?
> 
> Most of the time between ages 12-19 (when I started BCP). I can't remember exactly the time it started, but it was a majority of those seven years. For sure ages 15-19.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, did the drs ever have any input as to why?
> 
> I had the opposite problem in which I would get AF every 2 months or so (a lot like now!) They put me on BCP because of it and it was so long ago I can't remember what they said but I think something along the line of my hormones being off possibly just due to being a teenager. I was 16 or 17 when I started BCP.Click to expand...

No answers, they said everything was normal and that BCP would balance everything out. Thought nothing of it either because BCP made my cycles picture perfect 28 day cycles with my period coming exactly on the second or third pill of the last row of the pack every time like clock work. I wish there was a magic pill like that for ttc that didn't have the antibaby effect!


----------



## Bump2B

Hi all,
I'm so freaking annoyed at myself. I slept through my alarm this morning so didnt get temp! Cant believe i've messed it up on my third day! 
Got some Pregnacare conception yesterday so started that :) Looking forward to the neon yellow pee lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> Hi all,
> I'm so freaking annoyed at myself. I slept through my alarm this morning so didnt get temp! Cant believe i've messed it up on my third day!
> Got some Pregnacare conception yesterday so started that :) Looking forward to the neon yellow pee lol

Yay for neon pee, lol. Don't stress too much about the temps, you will get the hang of it and get into a routine, one day of missing a temp isn't going to mess everything up.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach I sure hope you get AF soon


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lovetoteach I sure hope you get AF soon

Thanks, me too. I mean I will take ovulation too, but at this point I just feel like I need to get af and start over fresh. Really I just want SOMETHING to happen already.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know how that can feel I'm on cd4 and my second day of soy BBs hurt really bad today though.


----------



## Rachel789

I always hear women say they get sore bbs especially after O. I have never had sore bbs, is that strange or am I just lucky? lol I almost want them so I can feel like I have a chance of being pregnant! :haha:

Not that I expect to have a chance because of my weird period in the middle of my cycle but I have zero symptoms as I always have zero symptoms every other cycle. I just wish my bbs hurt or something! :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I always hear women say they get sore bbs especially after O. I have never had sore bbs, is that strange or am I just lucky? lol I almost want them so I can feel like I have a chance of being pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Not that I expect to have a chance because of my weird period in the middle of my cycle but I have zero symptoms as I always have zero symptoms every other cycle. I just wish my bbs hurt or something! :haha:

My boobs have only hurt once in my entire life, and that was back in december. Which is why I know for sure I ovulated in December. My nipples hurt for six straight days, then twelve days after that I got my first real af. I am sure that isn't the first time in my life I have ovulated though, so I don't expect them to hurt every time. I wouldn't wish to feel that every time either, even the shower water hitting them was uncomfortable.


----------



## Rachel789

lol, I mean don't get me wrong I don't want pain. But I just want some sort of sign of something different once so I can have hope. I just feel like I have zero symptoms every cycle and never an ounce of hope. I already know right now 95% chance I am out. So I am just looking forward to going out and getting drunk on Saturday night!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I think you're just fine. I think it's all just the bcp really. I know it's SOOO hard not to worry(I do *a lot* of worrying too) You will either normalize soon or eventually get answers from your dr when you can go. I don't know what 2 periods a month means but if your dr said that you were normal then it's probably just normal for you. I hope something happens for you soon.
Rachel I get sore boobs a few days before I get AF. It sucks but I take it as a heads up to af. You are lucky you don't get it. While on bc I never got sore boobs but before and after I do. I hope you get a clue about what is happening to you soon. I know it's so confusing.
Today I got an opk similar to yesterdays but I had a lot of creamy cm. Like abundant which is unusual for me because I usually have to search for it. Oh well, I dunno! Hope you girls are doing fine.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am talking like I def O'ed I still am not 100% sure. I have been having a lot of cm myself the past couple days, it is cloudy and stretches a little. I don''t know that I would call it ewcm but I really don't know what to call it. It isn't quite creamy either.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I am talking like I def O'ed I still am not 100% sure. I have been having a lot of cm myself the past couple days, it is cloudy and stretches a little. I don''t know that I would call it ewcm but I really don't know what to call it. It isn't quite creamy either.

I think you did, your temps are pretty high. I just don't know for sure *when* you ovulated.


----------



## Rachel789

I was just reading a website where users were posting their experiences with light bleeding around O time. I thought these two posts were interesting:

"According to the book Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler, a day or 2 light bleeding right around ovulation is normal. It is another fertitlity sign that can help us identify where we are in our cycle. Its usually the result of sudden drop of estrogen just before ovulation & tends to occur more often in long cycle.
I personally have this kind of bleeding and had a cycle length of around 35 days. Was pretty worried initially & even had an ultrasound done to check for cyst but everything turn up fine. But after reading the above mentioned book, make me feel really relieved cause me, too, suffered from an early miscarriage 2 wks ago. "

"I have this and so did my Mum. The most interesting explanation I saw was that it is due to a drop in oestrogen just prior to ovulation. I only get it some months - maybe that's when I'm actually ovulating."

So I am wondering if I did O when I thought (CD39) and maybe due to the Vitex my body and hormones are adjusting and maybe due to the drop in estrogen the day before I Oed (CD38) That triggered a bleed which was light for about 2.5 days then was just redding brownish spotting the last couple days.


----------



## Bean66

Rachel that's really interesting. My SIL is giving me that book. I'll have a look when I get it.


----------



## Rachel789

I have been putting off buying it but I am starting to think I should make that purchase, it sounds like it would be a very helpful tool to have! In fact I am going to go on Amazon and purchase it when (if) AF shows.

If you get it before me and you find that section let me know what it says!


----------



## Bean66

Will do.

I have a feeling the witch is going to show!


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I have a feeling the witch is going to show!

So do I, I am just not feeling it this cycle. As I didn't the past couple cycles. I think when I finally am pregnant I will know!


----------



## Rachel789

arggg I just keep getting more and more confused. Sorry for TMI but I just had a ton of very stretchy almost snot like cm. It stretched about 3-4 inches but had a creamy/cloudy look to it and was pretty slippery feeling. No clue what this could mean after O, if I did O.


----------



## babygrump

I know, it is really confusing. I almost wish I could have a CM specialist do a home visit and interpret mine for me. If there were such a thing. 

CD 56 and counting. I had some yellowish/light pink spotting this morning that only lasted for one bathroom trip, so I'm like, double-u tee eff. Where is my period?!


----------



## Rachel789

babygrump said:


> I know, it is really confusing. I almost wish I could have a CM specialist do a home visit and interpret mine for me. If there were such a thing.
> 
> CD 56 and counting. I had some yellowish/light pink spotting this morning that only lasted for one bathroom trip, so I'm like, double-u tee eff. Where is my period?!

haha that is so true, that would be great!

hmm maybe the spotting is a sign AF is on its way. Or it could just be mid cycle spotting. Do you know if you have O'ed yet?


----------



## babygrump

Rachel789, I have no idea what's going on, to be honest. I just started looking into all this stuff and it feels like a whole new world, hehe. 

But I think it's really nice that there is a sense of community around this topic. It's heartening to know that women around the world can meet up and offer advice and support. I don't think I could talk this way to neighbors as, you know, you have to face them everyday. ;P


----------



## Rachel789

Yes it is so nice to have you ladies to talk to about this stuff!!

I have been reading about stretchy/ewcm after O and it seems it happens to a lot of women before AF shows up. So I am thinking AF may be its way soon. :growlmad: I wouldn't mind so much if I thought I would O like a normal person and not have to wait 40 days for the third cycle in a row. Ugh I hate this.


----------



## babygrump

It's such a weird feeling, being torn between wanting to believe in success and at the same time not wanting to get your hopes up. ]:

I've had kind of thin, watery cm that makes me feel like I'm going to start any minute, and I've read mixed messages on that, too. Some list it as a symptom of pregnancy while for others it's fertile mucus. So who really knows? 

Do you, personally, usually get EWCM before AF?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

babygrump said:


> It's such a weird feeling, being torn between wanting to believe in success and at the same time not wanting to get your hopes up. ]:
> 
> I've had kind of thin, watery cm that makes me feel like I'm going to start any minute, and I've read mixed messages on that, too. Some list it as a symptom of pregnancy while for others it's fertile mucus. So who really knows?
> 
> Do you, personally, usually get EWCM before AF?

I do, I usually get the wet feeling like AF has arrived, but it's just lots of wet cm for a few days until AF shows up.


----------



## Rachel789

Well last cycle I noticed some of the same cm I saw today. That was around 9dpo. If I did o this time I think I'm around 7dpo. My luteal phase is about 12-13 days

I am not sure I would quite call it ewcm. Because its more of a cloudy whitish color. Its hard to explain but confusing. I wish I could go back to the days where I didn't notice different cm and it all looked the same and didn't matter!


----------



## Bean66

Rachel789 said:


> I have been putting off buying it but I am starting to think I should make that purchase, it sounds like it would be a very helpful tool to have! In fact I am going to go on Amazon and purchase it when (if) AF shows.
> 
> If you get it before me and you find that section let me know what it says!




Bean66 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I have a feeling the witch is going to show!




Rachel789 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> I have a feeling the witch is going to show!
> 
> So do I, I am just not feeling it this cycle. As I didn't the past couple cycles. I think when I finally am pregnant I will know!Click to expand...


Just looked back!! This was meant to say I have a feeling the witch is NOT going to show!!!! No matter which day you O'd your chart looks good.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning and evening ladies, How is everyone?


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls. Temp went down a bit today and I'm waiting for ff to take down its' makeshift crosshairs. No big deal though, I know I didn't O. Going to keep taking opks and start checking cm. I think I'm cd14 and my luteal was 12 or 13 days last cycle, so I'm sort of expecting not to O for a few more days because my old normal was 30 -35 day cycles. Gonna keep waiting and watching so we can bd on the best days. FX'd this is my lucky cycles. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow Rachel, your chart looks great! I'm sending :dust: your way!


----------



## boxxey

Im cd 14 with neg digital opk :-( my jan cycle was 30 days Feb was 28 days i dont know what my luetal phase is exactly cause im new at this charting stuff.........i hope that i o this month.......:-(


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls I am happy someone is feeling positive about this! I still think FF is wrong on the O date though and it should be CD 39. Still not much for symptoms to speak of, nothing out of the ordinary really. I did have a couple of shooting type pains in one of my bbs this a.m. which is funny because yesterday I was complaining of not having sore bbs. Aside from that nothing else that seems promising.

Do you ladies find that if you take your temp 1-2 hours earlier than your normal time it would be lower because you took it earlier in the morning? I woke up early and temped the past two nights about 2 hours earlier than normal and my temps were 97.33 then 97.45, then I was unable to fall back asleep fast of course and when I temped again at the normal time and was only sleeping about 1-1.5 hours I got 97.58 the past two mornings.

Just wondering what times I should enter. I guess either way it has to be close.


----------



## Bean66

Yep my temps are lower if I take them earlier.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Me too, if I wake up an hour and a half earlier they are usually somewhere around .3 different then normal waking hours. If I take them again when I wake up at my normal time, they are usually higher. Some people disagree with adjusting temps, but I have used the whenmybaby.com temp adjuster for the time differences, and the adjusted temps seem to make a lot more sense then the wacky temps taken at different times.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

boxxey said:


> Im cd 14 with neg digital opk :-( my jan cycle was 30 days Feb was 28 days i dont know what my luetal phase is exactly cause im new at this charting stuff.........i hope that i o this month.......:-(

You could O a few days after CD 14 and still have a "normal" length cycle. I wouldn't worry too much about being a few days off later then 14, a lot of girls are.


----------



## ImSoTired

CD14 and another neg opk. It is a bit darker though....close. I think maybe my body is gonna try to O in the next few days! It's still early for me though. Hoping it's soon! I have a really ridiculous question....what if I O on the 22nd and go to the gyno on the 23rd? Won't the semen mess up the PAP smear?I know it's stupid but I've never had to deal with this sorta thing before.lol Just curious if anyone has any input on that.:shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> CD14 and another neg opk. It is a bit darker though....close. I think maybe my body is gonna try to O in the next few days! It's still early for me though. Hoping it's soon! I have a really ridiculous question....what if I O on the 22nd and go to the gyno on the 23rd? Won't the semen mess up the PAP smear?I know it's stupid but I've never had to deal with this sorta thing before.lol Just curious if anyone has any input on that.:shrug:

Haha, I don't think it will mess that up. Wouldn't they tell you not to have sex 24hours before the appointment if they thought it would matter?


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and another neg opk. It is a bit darker though....close. I think maybe my body is gonna try to O in the next few days! It's still early for me though. Hoping it's soon! I have a really ridiculous question....what if I O on the 22nd and go to the gyno on the 23rd? Won't the semen mess up the PAP smear?I know it's stupid but I've never had to deal with this sorta thing before.lol Just curious if anyone has any input on that.:shrug:
> 
> Haha, I don't think it will mess that up. Wouldn't they tell you not to have sex 24hours before the appointment if they thought it would matter?Click to expand...

lol. I have no clue. I just thought it might...hahaa
Anyway, I always look at my opk early and assume it's neg. It's not it's pos now... which might explain some slight cramping I've had. Here it is. Maybe I'll get lucky and actually O this time? I have my doubts but keep your fx'd for me anyway....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0172.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and another neg opk. It is a bit darker though....close. I think maybe my body is gonna try to O in the next few days! It's still early for me though. Hoping it's soon! I have a really ridiculous question....what if I O on the 22nd and go to the gyno on the 23rd? Won't the semen mess up the PAP smear?I know it's stupid but I've never had to deal with this sorta thing before.lol Just curious if anyone has any input on that.:shrug:
> 
> Haha, I don't think it will mess that up. Wouldn't they tell you not to have sex 24hours before the appointment if they thought it would matter?Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I have no clue. I just thought it might...hahaa
> Anyway, I always look at my opk early and assume it's neg. It's not it's pos now... which might explain some slight cramping I've had. Here it is. Maybe I'll get lucky and actually O this time? I have my doubts but keep your fx'd for me anyway....Click to expand...

Oooo, looks good! Hope it's not a trick! Love the nail polish btw :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks. I have a nail polish fetish! I have too much for any one person! 
So I just checked my cm and it is less creamy then it has been and a bit more watery but there's still no ewcm. Although I didn't see very much of it last cycle around O either. I take the epo to hopefully increase my ewcm but I don't get up in there enough to find a lot of it. I just hope it isn't a trick like you said lovetoteach. Hoping to O in the next few days...

Oh and I'm not going to bd before my appt anyway as long as I'm not O'ing that day in which case I might reschedule!lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Holy Crap ImSoTired that's a defo positive.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that is for sure a positive!! I hope you do O soon. I thought I remembered my gynos saying no sex 24 hours before a pap smear. So I looked it up online and found this on about.com

2. Having Sex, Douching or Using Vaginal Inserts 24-48 Hours Before a Pap Smear
General rule of thumb is not to have anything in the vagina for 24 to 48 hours before having a Pap smear. It can mask abnormal cells, possibly causing an inaccurate Pap smear result. 

If you think you might miss your window though I would still do it :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

Told you I was telepathic!! :haha: Get bding!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Wow that is for sure a positive!! I hope you do O soon. I thought I remembered my gynos saying no sex 24 hours before a pap smear. So I looked it up online and found this on about.com
> 
> 2. Having Sex, Douching or Using Vaginal Inserts 24-48 Hours Before a Pap Smear
> General rule of thumb is not to have anything in the vagina for 24 to 48 hours before having a Pap smear. It can mask abnormal cells, possibly causing an inaccurate Pap smear result.
> 
> If you think you might miss your window though I would still do it :thumbup:

Good to know, I have never been told that before.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel! I'm still gonna bd if it's in my fertile period and then maybe try and reschedule if possible but I won't if there's no sign of O that day. I don't ever remember my doctor telling me that but I guess it makes some sense.I tend to be sticky and whatnot that day after.Yuck... 
Bean you called it! I hope I don't fail to O again! Any more predictions?lol
Gonna do my best to bd and hope I get a temp rise soon.


----------



## talica22

Hi ladies I wanted to fill you all in on my story
I am on cd35 I ovd on cd26 my last period was on jan14 and I now thing I maybe late but I'm not to sure I took a preg test on Sunday and it said no so I'm just wondering what you all may think 
My breasts hurt I have lose of appitie and so tired
butt i do know the tender breasts could be signs of hormones too
Thnx so much


----------



## ImSoTired

talica22 said:


> Hi ladies I wanted to fill you all in on my story
> I am on cd35 I ovd on cd26 my last period was on jan14 and I now thing I maybe late but I'm not to sure I took a preg test on Sunday and it said no so I'm just wondering what you all may think
> My breasts hurt I have lose of appitie and so tired
> butt i do know the tender breasts could be signs of hormones too
> Thnx so much

Give it a few more days and test again. hope you get a bfp!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> talica22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I wanted to fill you all in on my story
> I am on cd35 I ovd on cd26 my last period was on jan14 and I now thing I maybe late but I'm not to sure I took a preg test on Sunday and it said no so I'm just wondering what you all may think
> My breasts hurt I have lose of appitie and so tired
> butt i do know the tender breasts could be signs of hormones too
> Thnx so much
> 
> Give it a few more days and test again. hope you get a bfp!Click to expand...

Agreed, 9dpo is early.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good night Ladies :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone doing today?

Temp is down a bit today. For some reason I can't sleep for crap the past four nights, it is getting really irritating. Like clock work I wake up between 3-4 and then can't fall back asleep for 20-30 mins. And sometimes wake back up shortly after falling asleep again. My normal temping time is 5:45 so this REALLY screws things up. :growlmad:

I am not sure what my real temp should be this morning. I woke up at 3:45 and took it then because when I wake early I usually take it then and then again at my normal time. So at 3:45 it was 97.33. So I would assume at 5:45 it would be higher but no, when I woke at 5:45 it was 97.18. I was confused and took it again right away then got 97.33 so I stuck with that temp. Then just for the hell of it I took it again when I woke at 7:15 and it was 97.6. Not quite sure what is accurate at this point, I wish I could just sleep like a normal person! :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I have nights like that as well. I never used to and I don't know why I wake up so much and toss and turn! And the dreams lately are crazy!
My temp went up a little bit today but not a lot, and it's not out of the ordinary for me. I'm going to take another opk later. Probably 2 or so. I'm having like some very slight cramps and gas. And I can't really put my finger on why. I hope I am O'ing today. We bd'd last night and I'm going to continue to try the next few nights. Keep your fx'd for me! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rachel789

I really hope this is it for you and you O today or tomorrow! That would be nice and normal :happydance:

I have a question for ladies that live in the US:

I am going to see my primary care Dr. on Tuesday. Do you know if he can order fertility/hormone bloodwork tests for me or would that have to be done by my gyno? I am not due to go to my gyno until June.

I am going to ask for thyroid testing to be done but I am curious as to what else I can ask him to check for me at this point.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel My primary care dr sends me for thyroid, sugar, that kinda stuff all the time to check but my gyno is the only one who has ever sent me to check hormone levels and that sort of thing. I really don't know if your regular doctor will do that but I would think that they can. I know some women don't have gynos and just get paps at the doctors office so maybe he can. You'd have to ask I guess.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh and I forgot to mention that last night my cm was much more clear, slippery,and stretchy. It wasn't the most strechy ewcm I've ever had but it showed up after all that creamy stuff! Not gonna check cm today cause we bd'd last night.


----------



## Rachel789

That sounds promising!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Anyone elses moods feel as wonky as their hormones? My moods feel like my temps, up and down, I feel crazy. I hate to know what I will be like when I am actually pregnant! I think some hormone keeps surging then going back to normal then surging again or something, because every once in awhile I will be freaking out about nothing. My temps are up and down like crazy too, even though I am sleeping like a rock and taking them at 6:30 pretty much every day. When I was on the pill, everything was balanced and I was the most sane rational person.


----------



## ImSoTired

I get like that a lot lovetoteach.It's not just you. Now I have been diagnosed with anxiety and depression and I am not currently medicated for either but I feel like I'e been doing great for the most part. Sometimes I get angry and a few hours later I'm happy. Then I get sad. It's all very strange. I am convinced that my hormones are gone crazy. I don't know what sort of blood tests they ran on me in December but I think they were very wrong in telling me there wasn't anything out of order. First off my hair is falling out, secondly I have NEVER in my life had acne this bad, I look absolutely horrible and it's depressing, and last why have my cycles been so out of whack and my emotions so crazy?! I'm ok right now but I can't imagine these things are just 'the norm'. I truly think that the birth control has a lot to do with it. I'm doing everything I should be, eating well, exercising, taking vitamins, drinking NOTHING but water....so what is wrong with me? Is it also what is preventing me from conceiving? Someone told me that some women's bodies get so dependant on the birth control that their body takes a long time to remember how to work properly and that's why some women can take up to a year to normalize.It's driving me nuts though!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I so hope this cycle is normal for once 

:dust: to all


----------



## ImSoTired

was going to wait until later to take an opk but I realized I haven't peed since about 630 am ddn't drink much, and I really hadda go. It's another pos and this time right off the bat, it didn't get darker as it went on it was just dark, boom! The pic above the wood table was taken first barely about a minute after I dipped it and the one on the counter was taken a few minutes late. I guess that means tonight or tomorrow I suppose? Last cycle i got 3 in a row before I o'd I think. Hopefully this is my last pos opk this cycle and I O successfully cause I dunno if I can bd for the next 3 nights. Lol I'm tried already.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0176.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0178.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I so hope this cycle is normal for once
> 
> :dust: to all

Me too, I hope we all get normal cycles soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I so hope this cycle is normal for once
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Me too, I hope we all get normal cycles soon!Click to expand...

I'm no soy and cassava and so far they are working for me


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I just got a reading from Gail, not sure if I believe in all of that, but I just had to. It was very strange/spooky. She said pregnancy is on my mind a lot lately (could be true for all of us) She sees a baby boy born in 2013, and believes he will be concieved by May. Then the weird part is that she said she sees two more baby girls after that, even thought she sees I only PLAN to have two children. Which is completly right, we both want two, and I never told her this. Another strange thing is that needle string wives tale thing showed me having a a boy, and then circled a million times for a girl... So strange...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> was going to wait until later to take an opk but I realized I haven't peed since about 630 am ddn't drink much, and I really hadda go. It's another pos and this time right off the bat, it didn't get darker as it went on it was just dark, boom! The pic above the wood table was taken first barely about a minute after I dipped it and the one on the counter was taken a few minutes late. I guess that means tonight or tomorrow I suppose? Last cycle i got 3 in a row before I o'd I think. Hopefully this is my last pos opk this cycle and I O successfully cause I dunno if I can bd for the next 3 nights. Lol I'm tried already.

That one is super dark, darker then any I have seen. Hope that is the one, it looks darker then the last you posted.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I just got a reading from Gail, not sure if I believe in all of that, but I just had to. It was very strange/spooky. She said pregnancy is on my mind a lot lately (could be true for all of us) She sees a baby boy born in 2013, and believes he will be concieved by May. Then the weird part is that she said she sees two more baby girls after that, even thought she sees I only PLAN to have two children. Which is completly right, we both want two, and I never told her this. Another strange thing is that needle string wives tale thing showed me having a a boy, and then circled a million times for a girl... So strange...

Very interesting. Like you said, I'm not sure if I believe that sorta thing but it sounds good! I'd be interested to see if you conceive in May! Maybe the 2 girls will be twins....or one will be a happy surprise after you already have your 2. lol I'm too scared to get any predictions done but it's kinda cool!
Yeah it is surprisingly dark, I hope I O tonight or tomorrow and we could bd today and tomorrow and then have a break. I am so tired the last few days like I don't have a lot of energy. Also after about 3 days of bd'ing dh needs a break, I don't blame him.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got a reading from Gail, not sure if I believe in all of that, but I just had to. It was very strange/spooky. She said pregnancy is on my mind a lot lately (could be true for all of us) She sees a baby boy born in 2013, and believes he will be concieved by May. Then the weird part is that she said she sees two more baby girls after that, even thought she sees I only PLAN to have two children. Which is completly right, we both want two, and I never told her this. Another strange thing is that needle string wives tale thing showed me having a a boy, and then circled a million times for a girl... So strange...
> 
> Very interesting. Like you said, I'm not sure if I believe that sorta thing but it sounds good! I'd be interested to see if you conceive in May! Maybe the 2 girls will be twins....or one will be a happy surprise after you already have your 2. lol I'm too scared to get any predictions done but it's kinda cool!
> Yeah it is surprisingly dark, I hope I O tonight or tomorrow and we could bd today and tomorrow and then have a break. I am so tired the last few days like I don't have a lot of energy. Also after about 3 days of bd'ing dh needs a break, I don't blame him.Click to expand...

The third one must be a suprise, she said conception for the girls July 2014 and December 2016. I was terrified to get a reading, I thought for sure she might say that I wouldn't concieve on my own. I have been in such a panic about this all though that I just had to do it in hopes that the reading would calm me down. She said the baby boy wasn't giving her exact conception dates, but that he would be born in 2013, but she does feel it will be by May 2012, but obviously a conception right now wouldn't give me a 2013 birth. That just makes me feel a little better about having a few months to get my cycles back on track.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is spooky Lovetoteach gave said i would have a conception in may as well with a girl and then Oct. 2014 we only planned on having one more so matbe we will have a surpise too


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> That is spooky Lovetoteach gave said i would have a conception in may as well with a girl and then Oct. 2014 we only planned on having one more so matbe we will have a surpise too

Well mine is BY May, so if she is right for both then maybe we can be bump buddies. A lot of different things such as chinese gender chart, Gail, and the wedding ring/needle and string test all say my first will be a boy. The chinese gender chart says that Feb, and April will be the only boy months until July. I am so interested to see what/who is right or wrong. Maybe I can relax during the month of March and focus on my new house.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oooh so maybe that boy will be conceived in april and you'd have him jan of 2013. sounds exciting! lol I will be waiting to see but it's pretty cool!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> That is spooky Lovetoteach gail said i would have a conception in may as well with a girl and then Oct. 2014 we only planned on having one more so maybe we will have a surpise too
> 
> Well mine is BY May, so if she is right for both then maybe we can be bump buddies. A lot of different things such as chinese gender chart, Gail, and the wedding ring/needle and string test all say my first will be a boy. The chinese gender chart says that Feb, and April will be the only boy months until July. I am so interested to see what/who is right or wrong. Maybe I can relax during the month of March and focus on my new house.Click to expand...

Bump buddies yay I hope it is right we would have late Jan or early Feb babies


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Oooh so maybe that boy will be conceived in april and you'd have him jan of 2013. sounds exciting! lol I will be waiting to see but it's pretty cool!

Yes I will be waiting to see too. Wanted a 2012 baby, but who the heck cares what year he is born! I think my DH needs a break too, I need to get my cycles back in order, or at least figure out when I O, because BDing every other day for extended periods of time isn't normal for us. It takes the fun out of everything. Long cycles lead to too much BDing for baby purposes and not just for fun.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Oooh so maybe that boy will be conceived in april and you'd have him jan of 2013. sounds exciting! lol I will be waiting to see but it's pretty cool!
> 
> Yes I will be waiting to see too. Wanted a 2012 baby, but who the heck cares what year he is born! I think my DH needs a break too, I need to get my cycles back in order, or at least figure out when I O, because BDing every other day for extended periods of time isn't normal for us. It takes the fun out of everything. Long cycles lead to too much BDing for baby purposes and not just for fun.Click to expand...

Yeah dh and I are having a hard time keeping up with a good bd schedule and I love that we are doing it more it isn't as spontaneous and it's really kinda tiring! If I get pregnant this cycle the baby will be due in November and that is so close to the end of the year anyway. You're right it doesn't matter what year. If I'm unsuccessful this cycle I plan on toning down the ttc a lot and only continuing temping probably until May or June.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah currently I am trying to just temp and not focus on OPKs as much until my cycle gets shorter. Anybody ever think about fertilaid? It has vitex and prenatal type vitamins? I would love to condense my pill taking, and I have heard good things about it... I feel like I am taking way too many pills right now.


----------



## Bean66

Imsotired - fingers crossed for O.

With regard to Predictions - hope I don't offend but how much do those things cost? I'm thinking of changing profession. They say the same thing to every lady with a slight variation and TBH are prying on vulnerabilities. Sorry if I'm causing offense but I feel they make a lot of money out of despatate women. It's like star signs we can all find a bit that fits and will happily ignore the bits that don't.

Sorry, it's a massive pet hate of mine.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Imsotired - fingers crossed for O.
> 
> With regard to Predictions - hope I don't offend but how much do those things cost? I'm thinking of changing profession. They say the same thing to every lady with a slight variation and TBH are prying on vulnerabilities. Sorry if I'm causing offense but I feel they make a lot of money out of despatate women. It's like star signs we can all find a bit that fits and will happily ignore the bits that don't.
> 
> Sorry, it's a massive pet hate of mine.

I think different people charge different prices, the one I did was $7.99. I am not offended, and I don't fully believe it either, but I was curious. Had it been $20 I wouldn't have done it, but curiousity got the best of me and I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Rachel789

How are you ladies doing today?

Temp is same as yesterdays. I woke up around 2:30 but then slept straight until 5:45 so had my 3 hours and think it is an accurate reading. If CD 39 was O day I am 10 dpo today. I took a HPT this am and it was BFN. Figured it would be but I had to take it so I could comfortably go out and have some drinks and enjoy myself tonight. I know 10 dpo is a little early but I figure if it is not showing up on a hpt yet then its too early for one night of drinking to hurt anything. I am pretty confident it isnt going to happen this cycle anyways.

I have my second baby shower in a row to go to this weekend (had one last weekend too). This should be depressing!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- sorry about the bfn but it is early....But it still looks to me that you O'd at some point so you aren't out yet! Ugg I couldn't imagine going to a baby shower!Luckily I don't know anyone who is currently pregnant, knock on wood! 

Temp went up a little bit this morning. I had an awful nights sleep though. Woke up at 245 to pee took me a bit to fall back and the neighbors dog was barking. Woke up at 6 to temp had a slight headache. Took me even longer to fall back and then my dog started to bark....Grrrr! Anyway so what I'm saying is, it may not be 100% accurate. So we bd'd last night and I'm going to again tonight before I go out with my friends (there are so many birthdays this month!). Going to take an opk and hope it's negative and that I O'd last night or today because I don't think we could bd for a fourth night! I'm hoping it's neg because yesterdays was so dark! Anyhow I'm hoping and praying that we are gonna catch this egg! How exciting and nervewracking! lol How are you girls!?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well Ladies took my last dosage of soy this morning now I'm waiting to Ovulate. I hate that damn waiting games we have to go through.


----------



## ImSoTired

My opk is way lighter today. Def neg but I'm not 100% sure my urine was concentrated enough because it was much lighter. I hope I o'd today and we will bd one last time and then have a break. Fx'd for a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel789

Had light pink spotting again after we Bd'ed today. That also happened twice a week apart much earlier this cycle..I don't get why that keeps happening. I thought maybe sex jump started AF but I left a tampon in for about 6 hours and there wasnt really anything on it. As usual I am left in confusion and frustration. :growlmad:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I had a baby shower to go to today too. DH's cousin is having a baby girl. I was excited for her, and a little glad that we weren't pregnant at the same time. I kind of want my own attention, and not have to worry about stealing attention, or having it stolen from me and my first child. I guess one positive thing about being one of the last kids out of all our brothers and sisters to have kids is that everyone is going to be extra excited for our baby, because they are all missing when their children were babies. We have several baby sitters if need be!

On a side note, I am having TONS of creamy cm today. Hope it's af coming my way!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink- Hope you O on time.

Imsotired- I hope you O'd temps look good, and hope that high temp was going to be high even if it wasn't messed up. Fingers crossed for high temps the next few days.

Rachel- I have no idea what that spotting is about, it is strange, but everything seems to be strange about all of us in this thread right now.

P.S. We bought a really nice dresser today for the new house and my MIL and FIL are getting us a fridge. Yay for new things, and more steps toward our first house! Also got new underware, I always feel nice when I have new cute underware<<< might be tmi, but we talk about CM and all that, so I was pretty sure underware wasn't too inappropriate! :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh!!! This is the thread for me!

I stopped my Nuva Ring after my last period which was feb 1, I had terrible pains and cramps around cd 10, thought maybe I o'd (I was optimistic)...then cd 15 I started a cycle of intermittent and random spotting, moderate bleeding and nothing, which I am now on day 4 of...

Any similar experiences? I finally started temping though yesterday in an attempt to figure out my cycle - so much for optimism!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope I do O on time Lovetoteach


----------



## Lovetoteach86

GenYsuperlady said:


> Oh!!! This is the thread for me!
> 
> I stopped my Nuva Ring after my last period which was feb 1, I had terrible pains and cramps around cd 10, thought maybe I o'd (I was optimistic)...then cd 15 I started a cycle of intermittent and random spotting, moderate bleeding and nothing, which I am now on day 4 of...
> 
> Any similar experiences? I finally started temping though yesterday in an attempt to figure out my cycle - so much for optimism!

Probably just your body reacting to not having Nuva Ring anymore. When I got off BCP I had my normal period that month, and then my next "period" was just two days of spotting. Temping helps a lot with figuring out when your body ovulates. Hopefully your body can kick your hormones back into wack quickly, but it can take a few months.


----------



## boxxey

Finally positive opk this morning........bding like no ones buisness this weekend lol


----------



## ImSoTired

FF gave me some crosshairs but I'm not exactly sure if the day is correct. I was thinking more yesterday or friday.Even though thrusdays temp is the lowest. Anyway my temp this morning may be off anyway. I woke up at like 20 after 5 (and I'm not even sure I had 3 hours of undisturbed sleep). Hopefully it's ok and my temp reaches higher like last cycles sp I at least know for sure I O'd. My messy sleep pattern is becoming extremely frustrating. I hope I really did O and I hope we caught it. Fx'd for a good nights' sleep and a higher temp tomorrow. I just hopoe I O'd and my body didn't fail me again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh man...here comes my craziness. So I was thinking if I slept until six would my temp have been higher? Or did I not get my 3 hours of undisturbed sleep and it should truly be lower. Oh my Lord this is so confusing. Why is ttc so difficult!? I'm just worried that I have failed to O again and will have to wait another week or more to O. I have pretty bad luck, if there is such a thing. Sorry for my complaining ladies. Just so confused and a bit nervous.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Oh man...here comes my craziness. So I was thinking if I slept until six would my temp have been higher? Or did I not get my 3 hours of undisturbed sleep and it should truly be lower. Oh my Lord this is so confusing. Why is ttc so difficult!? I'm just worried that I have failed to O again and will have to wait another week or more to O. I have pretty bad luck, if there is such a thing. Sorry for my complaining ladies. Just so confused and a bit nervous.

Not everyone's body tricks them as bad as mine did! I think you did O, your OPK was very dark, darker then any I have personally seen in real life.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG. My temp has rised a lot this morning


----------



## Rachel789

I think you did O. The pos OPKs with the temp rise looks promising to me. Nice and early!

As for me with the spotting after sex yesterday-It was light pink then I put a tampon in and after I took it out several hours later there wasnt really much on it. Then when I went to the bathroom and had a bm (sorry tmi!) I wiped and there was a little bright red blood so I figured maybe AF was on her way. Put another tampon in for several hours took it out and nothing really on it, then put another one in for like 7 hours and all that was on it was dark brown dried up blood. And now nothing. So I guess it wasnt AF still don't know what is happening. 

I didn't get to temp today because I didn't even go to bed until an hour after I normally temp (it was a crazy night of drinking!). So I guess I will see what tomorrows temp brings. I think I am 11 dpo today?


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG. My temp has rised a lot this morning

wow that is a huge temp increase. That seems strange that it is so early. Have you had a pos OPK?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG. My temp has rised a lot this morning

Did you take it at your normal time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ill take pics of my opks when I get home Rach


----------



## Rachel789

Well temp dropped back down today and AF got me. Honestly I am happy though because I knew I wasn't pregnant and I was sick of this confusing cycle and ready to start a fresh new one.

Because my temp went back down and the witch got me, that makes me believe 100% I did in fact O and the bleeding was some sort of mid cycle bleeding which I still do not know for sure why it happened. But if it happens again I will be making an appt. with my gyno asap and demanding answers. At this point I have been on the vitex for about a couple months so I am hoping this cycle I will O at least by day 20 something. I am nervous my body is setteling in at cd 40 O since it did about that the past two cycles.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> OMG. My temp has rised a lot this morning
> 
> Did you take it at your normal time?Click to expand...

Yes I did take it my normal time


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> OMG. My temp has rised a lot this morning
> 
> Did you take it at your normal time?Click to expand...

And here is the last four days of opk's

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120220083358.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls, what's new? 
Rach- sorry af got you but I'm happy you got something and you didn't have an anov cycle. Now you can try again! I hope you have a shorter cycle! 
Hotpink- I see your temp went back down. It is a bit early for O for you, perhaps it was a fluke.
Lovetoteach and Bean, anything new?

My temp seems to be creeping up SLOWLY. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not?I pray that my temp stays up! I just hope that I O'd . FF moved my crosshairs to friday like I expected. I hope we caught it! To be completely honest I dunno whether I ate something weird but I'm feeling strange. Maybe I'm just getting sick. Hope not. Also, yesterday and today I still noticed some ewcm? Dunno why I'd still have ewcm but I was happy to see it really because I usually don't get much of it. I think I am 3dpo and I'm starting my tww. I hope I don't go as crazy as I did last time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ImSoTired it is too early for O time although I did take soy on cd3-7 this cycle so I'm hoping for a early O anyways my cycles can be from cd30-50 I just want a shorter cycle.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ImSoTired it is too early for O time although I did take soy on cd3-7 this cycle so I'm hoping for a early O anyways my cycles can be from cd30-50 I just want a shorter cycle.

I know what you mean. Since coming off of bc I've had a 63 day cycle, a 72 day cycle and whatever the last one was with a few normal ones mixed in. This will be my shortest cycle in forever! I hope the vitex is doing it's thing and I will continue to have shorter cycles.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope the Vitex does something for me as well. If I have weird bleeding again this cycle though I think I will go off the Vitex because I never had that issue the previous 3 cycles so I still can't help but to want to blame Vitex for all this madness.

Imsotired-things are looking good! I hope you caught that eggie this time. 

When you ladies do OPKs how long do you hold your pee for? I normally do 4 hours but it is such a hassle I am wondering if 3 hours would suffice.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel. I hope we caught the egg as well!

As for the opks- I have my fmu and then drink a lot. Within a few hours I hafta pee again. Then I stop drinking and wait 3 to 4 hours (usually bringing me into the afternoon hours) and take the opk. 3 hours is usually pretty good if you can't hold it until 4.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmmm I thought I posted on here, but I don't see it anywhere.

My temp is 96.7, .1 below my lowest temp dips. Who knows what that means! Probably nothing. I am just using this waiting time as a break to chill out and enjoy DH without constantly trying to get him to BD.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach hope you get out of limbo soon. I know how annoying and confusing it is. Hope you and your DH have some great bonding time without worrying about babymaking!


----------



## Rachel789

Maybe try an OPK today? That is what I do when I get major temp drops. Sometimes it is a good sign!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach hope the drop is a good thing


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Maybe try an OPK today? That is what I do when I get major temp drops. Sometimes it is a good sign!

We will see, but if I am Oing today by some miracle the surge would be over already right? I will pee on an OPK in a few hours just for the heck of it.


----------



## talica22

Well here I go again
I tested last week on it said no
I tested again yesterday and it said no
I'm on cd38 I think I ovd on cd26
Still no witch
Cramps bad last night and on and off every couple days
nipples have been hurting for over a week now
Not to sure what's going on


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope something happens soon talica


----------



## Rachel789

Ok Ladies I found a couple websites that said vitex can cause mid cycle bleeding as a side effect. 

https://www.ehow.com/how_5142863_use-vitex.html

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/Vitex.htm

The first website says stop taking it if you develop that as a side effect. Ugh I really was hoping Vitex was going to be my savoir, now I am starting to think I should stop taking as maybe my body does not like it. 

What do you ladies think?

Bean if you read this, do you know anything about this? Could you possibly ask your friend?

I am so upset and just want answers. :cry:


----------



## Bean66

I will try to find out.


----------



## Bean66

I'm so tired!! Yay to early O!!! :happydance: Fxd!


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> I'm so tired!! Yay to early O!!! :happydance: Fxd!

Yay thanks Bean! I'm so excited and I hope my temp stays up. I'm not too crazy and obsessive yet either, so that's a plus!

Rachel, maybe vitex is your problem. Come to think of it, I had mid cycle spotting in December (the month I began taking vitex) twice. It wasn't very significant and I haven't had it since. That was also during my longest cycle ever which lasted 72 days! I'm sorry if it is due to vitex but maybe you can find something else to help you with your long cycles? There are a lot of supplements out there that might help you still and if not it's only a matter of time before you and your body get on the same page. I hope that is soon for you. I also hope that this normal cycles of mine (assuming I really did O) isn't just a fluke thing and I will continue to have regular cycles but you never know, my body might have other plans!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I peed on an OPK just for the heck of it, and it was dark, but clearly not positive. Not that it really means anything, I could have missed the surge and O'd early this morning, but I doubt it. 

My dang dog is in heat and is about to go on lock down. She does NOT get to be pregnant before me lol. That, and I don't need to be worrying about potty training puppies in my new house.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I peed on an OPK just for the heck of it, and it was dark, but clearly not positive. Not that it really means anything, I could have missed the surge and O'd early this morning, but I doubt it.
> 
> My dang dog is in heat and is about to go on lock down. She does NOT get to be pregnant before me lol. That, and I don't need to be worrying about potty training puppies in my new house.

one of my dogs are in heat aswell so i feel you pain lucky the male dog are small not big like her


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I peed on an OPK just for the heck of it, and it was dark, but clearly not positive. Not that it really means anything, I could have missed the surge and O'd early this morning, but I doubt it.
> 
> My dang dog is in heat and is about to go on lock down. She does NOT get to be pregnant before me lol. That, and I don't need to be worrying about potty training puppies in my new house.

Good luck. I hope something happens for you soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am heading to the Dr. soon. Hopefully he will order some tests for me. If I can get him to order the hormone testing do you ladies think I need to stop the Vitex the cycle I do that?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Well I am heading to the Dr. soon. Hopefully he will order some tests for me. If I can get him to order the hormone testing do you ladies think I need to stop the Vitex the cycle I do that?

Just ask your Dr. and he will let you know if you need to stop Vitex or not.


----------



## Rachel789

I will make sure to do that, thanks! How are you today? Do you think you O'ed?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> I will make sure to do that, thanks! How are you today? Do you think you O'ed?

I'm doing well, thanks. How about you? I'm not quit sure yet, but I'm about to POAOPK


----------



## Rachel789

I hope its positive. Post pics after u take it! I am doing OK at the drs waiting right now. I love smart phones I would be so bored otherwise! Cd2 in for the long wait to o again. :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel your doctor would know best whether or not you should stop vitex but it is an herb and doesn't actually contain any hormones so it should be fine if you continue to take it. I hope your doctor can order you up some tests to check everything out but I know that it's probably just the BC messing with you. Hope you have a shorter cycle!
Hotpink hope you O'd.
My temp creeped up a touch again. It's such a strange slow temp rise that I don't really understand. Last cycle was just up. I do think I O'd though, I hope so anyway. I'm about 4dpo and I'm trying not to symptom spot but I truley feel strange. I'm trying not to chalk it up to pregnancy but it's difficult not to. I'm tired, thirsty, and a bit crampy and uncomfortable. I could just be getting sick though so I'm trying not ot think about it too much. I haven't really thought about testing yet so I dunno when I will. Probably In a week or so. I'm certainly much more calm and less obsessive this time. I hope that is a good sign. I'm obviously going to be upset if I get a bfn but I just feel so calm this time. What I am really dreading is I will have to decide whether I'm going to take a break from tcc or not if I get a bfn. So that's where I'm at. How is everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

I def think you o'er and maybe since your temp increase is different this time it could be a good sign!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I def think you o'er and maybe since your temp increase is different this time it could be a good sign!

That is what I'm hoping. I have a lot of hope this cycle. FX'D!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think you O'd too, the temps have been increasing for days. Waiting to get off my roller coaster. DH and I are going to a big vitamin store tomorrow to get him some vitamins. We had a good talk a few days ago about what we could do to make ttc easier and not let it stress us out, and he said he just needs something to give him more energy in general. He has never taken vitamins or supplements of any kind and feels exhausted 24/7. I am glad he is getting on board and trying to do his part, because if I manage to get things sorted out, I want his little swimmers to be ready too!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I think you O'd too, the temps have been increasing for days. Waiting to get off my roller coaster. DH and I are going to a big vitamin store tomorrow to get him some vitamins. We had a good talk a few days ago about what we could do to make ttc easier and not let it stress us out, and he said he just needs something to give him more energy in general. He has never taken vitamins or supplements of any kind and feels exhausted 24/7. I am glad he is getting on board and trying to do his part, because if I manage to get things sorted out, I want his little swimmers to be ready too!

That sounds great. What a good DH! My DH takes a multivitamin prob for about 6 months now. He started taking them because he was feeling run down. He takes the gummy ones lol. He's my big baby! haha


----------



## Rachel789

My DH takes the gummy ones too! I used to as well because I hate swallowing pills but I have to now because of the prenatel I am on.

As for my Dr. appt. he seemed comfortable saying nothing was wrong with me and it just takes time after stopping bcp for bodies to regulate. He wasn't concerned about my hormone levels because I told him I take my temperature and see that I do O eventually. :dohh:

I didn't realize but apparently he checked my thyroid levels when I was in to see him just before I started TTC. But he did order some blood tests again for various things including thyroid but not the hormone tests. I guess I will wait until my yearly with my gyno is due on June at that point it will be about a year and hopefully I can get my hormone testing then.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope I did to O Imsotired. We still see if my temps keeps rising


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> My DH takes the gummy ones too! I used to as well because I hate swallowing pills but I have to now because of the prenatel I am on.
> 
> As for my Dr. appt. he seemed comfortable saying nothing was wrong with me and it just takes time after stopping bcp for bodies to regulate. He wasn't concerned about my hormone levels because I told him I take my temperature and see that I do O eventually. :dohh:
> 
> I didn't realize but apparently he checked my thyroid levels when I was in to see him just before I started TTC. But he did order some blood tests again for various things including thyroid but not the hormone tests. I guess I will wait until my yearly with my gyno is due on June at that point it will be about a year and hopefully I can get my hormone testing then.

Happy to hear your appt went well and that you are healthy! Hopefully you'll get your bfp before your June appt!


----------



## Rachel789

My Dr. seemed confident that I would! I hope he is right but then again he isn't the one living in my body. :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> My Dr. seemed confident that I would! I hope he is right but then again he isn't the one living in my body. :haha:

I hope he is right!:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> My DH takes the gummy ones too! I used to as well because I hate swallowing pills but I have to now because of the prenatel I am on.
> 
> As for my Dr. appt. he seemed comfortable saying nothing was wrong with me and it just takes time after stopping bcp for bodies to regulate. He wasn't concerned about my hormone levels because I told him I take my temperature and see that I do O eventually. :dohh:
> 
> I didn't realize but apparently he checked my thyroid levels when I was in to see him just before I started TTC. But he did order some blood tests again for various things including thyroid but not the hormone tests. I guess I will wait until my yearly with my gyno is due on June at that point it will be about a year and hopefully I can get my hormone testing then.
> 
> Happy to hear your appt went well and that you are healthy! Hopefully you'll get your bfp before your June appt!Click to expand...

I really don't think he knew much and was just assuming everything was ok. IMO it can't be with how long and irregular my cycles are unless my body is still trying to normalize. I guess I feel a little better knowing my thyroid levels were normal 6 months ago and I can get them checked again once I do the bloodwork.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sure you're fine Rachel. You've only been off of birth control for six months and at least you are ovulating! That means there is chance! Your tests will tell you more and I bet by the time you go to the gyno all will be back to normal for you. Didn't you say that you had long cycles before BC?


----------



## Rachel789

Yes that is my main concern. If I knew I had normal periods at one time I wouldnt be worried. I started my first period when I was around 12 or so and never had a normal period that I can remember. That is why I started BCP when I was 17.

The only glimmer of hope is that I do O. Thank god for that. I am still unsure if I should stop Vitex or not. I really want it to work for me I can't stand having to wait 40 days to O everytime, it's painful. But I guess if I have bleeding issues again I have no choice but to quit it and maybe try a different herb.


----------



## Bean66

Rachel. Are you in a long cycle trend? Some ladies just have long cycles. You can still get pregnant - same chances per cycle - it's just you have fewer chances per year. I know it much be supper frustrating. I hate waiting to cd18-20. It will happen though. 

Edit - sorry just seen the witch got you! :hugs: not managed to speak to my friend yet. She's hit me on 20drops per day in the morning. Maybe reduce your level a little?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not feeling so good all day blah


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm not feeling so good all day blah

:hugs: Did you override your O day, or did ff give you that line? If you really did O already, I always feel a little bleh when I try to O, and my body went all sorts of crazy when I ovulated in December. Hope you feel better tomorrow, or at least have a good reason to feel blah in a few weeks!


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Rachel. Are you in a long cycle trend? Some ladies just have long cycles. You can still get pregnant - same chances per cycle - it's just you have fewer chances per year. I know it much be supper frustrating. I hate waiting to cd18-20. It will happen though.
> 
> Edit - sorry just seen the witch got you! :hugs: not managed to speak to my friend yet. She's hit me on 20drops per day in the morning. Maybe reduce your level a little?

Well you know what is funny I was doing 28 drops in the am. Then a few days before the mid cycle bleeding started I upped my dosage to 20 drops in the am and 20 in the pm so 40 total then about 3-4 days later that weird bleeding showed up. It makes me wonder if my body reacted and it was too much. I just got impatient because it was already CD 34 and the Vitex didn't seem to be helping so I upped it. I am back to the 28 drops now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not feeling so good all day blah
> 
> :hugs: Did you override your O day, or did ff give you that line? If you really did O already, I always feel a little bleh when I try to O, and my body went all sorts of crazy when I ovulated in December. Hope you feel better tomorrow, or at least have a good reason to feel blah in a few weeks!Click to expand...

lol, no override I have it on the opk thing


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel. Are you in a long cycle trend? Some ladies just have long cycles. You can still get pregnant - same chances per cycle - it's just you have fewer chances per year. I know it much be supper frustrating. I hate waiting to cd18-20. It will happen though.
> 
> Edit - sorry just seen the witch got you! :hugs: not managed to speak to my friend yet. She's hit me on 20drops per day in the morning. Maybe reduce your level a little?
> 
> Well you know what is funny I was doing 28 drops in the am. Then a few days before the mid cycle bleeding started I upped my dosage to 20 drops in the am and 20 in the pm so 40 total then about 3-4 days later that weird bleeding showed up. It makes me wonder if my body reacted and it was too much. I just got impatient because it was already CD 34 and the Vitex didn't seem to be helping so I upped it. I am back to the 28 drops now.Click to expand...

I actually upped my dosage to 1600mg for about four or five days. Thought it might spark af, but it didn't, so I lowered it back down to 1200mg like I used to take. I wish it would have made af come, but I didn't want to stay on 1600forever, or mess up any eventual progress.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My ladies in frout hurt so bad


----------



## ImSoTired

HI girls. How is everyone doing today?

I got another temp rise, had the craziest dreams, and awoke with a headache. I really think I'm getting sick or something. I'm really hoping for my bfp though. Keep your fx'd for me please!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX :dust: Imsotired 

AFM another +opk and rise this morning so took my cd8 opk off my chart


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> FX :dust: Imsotired
> 
> AFM another +opk and rise this morning so took my cd8 opk off my chart

Was CD 8 a true positive for you or just a close positive. How about the one from today? Maybe you are about to O still??? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> HI girls. How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I got another temp rise, had the craziest dreams, and awoke with a headache. I really think I'm getting sick or something. I'm really hoping for my bfp though. Keep your fx'd for me please!

Your chart is looking beautiful so far! I am jealous you had such a nice early O. I really hope this cycle is better for me-I think I will loose it if I go past CD 25 again. Are you taking Vitex throughout your cycle or stopping at any point?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> FX :dust: Imsotired
> 
> AFM another +opk and rise this morning so took my cd8 opk off my chart
> 
> Was CD 8 a true positive for you or just a close positive. How about the one from today? Maybe you are about to O still??? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it was a close positive but this one today was positive alright.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hotpink- Hope you O soon! 
Thanks Rachel, but don't be jealous of me! It's been 9 months since my last 28 day cycle! lol! Ive been taking the vitex all through the cycle 1200 mg but yesterday I only took 800 mg. Most people think it's fairly safe to take right up to your bfp but I lowered my dose a bit just incase there is, as my husband says,"a baby cooking in there". lol! I also wanted to share this cause it made me laugh. We got chinese twice last week and I didn't eat my fortune cookie so I was cleaning and about to throw them away and I figured I'd open them. I laughed pretty hard and let me tell you, if I am pregnant I will become superstitious!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0169.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Great news! :happydance: 

I am going to focus on following you ladies for now because I am only on CD 3and if this cycle is anything like the last two I have 4-5 weeks until anything is going to happen. I can't focus too hard on it daily or it will drive me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:
 

> Hotpink- Hope you O soon!
> Thanks Rachel, but don't be jealous of me! It's been 9 months since my last 28 day cycle! lol! Ive been taking the vitex all through the cycle 1200 mg but yesterday I only took 800 g. Most people think it's fairly safe to take right up to your bfp but I lowered my dose a bit just incase there is, as my husband says,"a baby cooking in there". lol! I also wanted to share this cause it made me laugh. We got chinese twice last week and I didn't eat my fortune cookie so I was cleaning and about to throw them away and I figured I'd open them. I laughed pretty hard and let me tell you, if I am pregnant I will become supersticious!

haha too funny, maybe they are on to something!


----------



## ImSoTired

lol, I hope so Rachel.
I also want to add that Feb 29th will be 12 weeks of taking vitex for me so It would make sense that it might be working for me. I sure hope so. The bottle says 1200mg for 12 weeks and then 400mg a day from then on. So If I lower my dose a bit now I don't think it willl hurt. 

Today I had an abundant amount of creamy cm. Odd for me. I think that either means I'm pregnant or my body is getting back to normal and having cm again like I hadn't been.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe next cycle I won't use OPK's thinking they waste of money, but then again I do hope this is my positive opk


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Hotpink- Hope you O soon!
> Thanks Rachel, but don't be jealous of me! It's been 9 months since my last 28 day cycle! lol! Ive been taking the vitex all through the cycle 1200 mg but yesterday I only took 800 mg. Most people think it's fairly safe to take right up to your bfp but I lowered my dose a bit just incase there is, as my husband says,"a baby cooking in there". lol! I also wanted to share this cause it made me laugh. We got chinese twice last week and I didn't eat my fortune cookie so I was cleaning and about to throw them away and I figured I'd open them. I laughed pretty hard and let me tell you, if I am pregnant I will become superstitious!

Haha, that's pretty funny. Would be cool if it is true.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Maybe next cycle I won't use OPK's thinking they waste of money, but then again I do hope this is my positive opk

I am ditching OPKs for the most part until my cycles get shorter. Otherwise I would be using a million of them and obsess over if they are positive or not.

Also I had a dream this morning that I was looking off into a sunset or sunrise with the sun shining on my face, then I hear a little girl say, "Mommy you look so pretty, what are you thinking about?" I turn to see a little girl about ten years old with long brown hair sitting on a bed, and I say, "I was just thinking how beautiful you are." I am pretty sure I almost cried when I woke up. Why haven't I had a dream about a little boy? Wondering if the sex prediction is wrong, or the dreams about little girls are my second child.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thats such a sweet dream Lovetoteach. My dreams have been crazy but there haven't been any babies in them surprisingly. None that are mine anyway. I agree about the opks. My last cycle which was like 40 some days long I used a billion of them! Luckily I use the ic ones and when I bought more thery weren't expensive but I also know how annoying they can be because they pick up a surge but don't garuntee Ov. Hopefully I won't need to use them after this cycle anyway, but if I have more long cycles I might consider not using them.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-your temp looks like it is going up again. Have you taken OPKs anytime recently?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-your temp looks like it is going up again. Have you taken OPKs anytime recently?

I took one two days ago because of the really low temp. It was dark, but not positive. Just taking my temps everyday and if they indicate I O, then good, if not then whats new?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach that made me :cry:


----------



## pops23

ImSoTired said:


> lol, I hope so Rachel.
> I also want to add that Feb 29th will be 12 weeks of taking vitex for me so It would make sense that it might be working for me. I sure hope so. The bottle says 1200mg for 12 weeks and then 400mg a day from then on. So If I lower my dose a bit now I don't think it willl hurt.
> 
> Today I had an abundant amount of creamy cm. Odd for me. I think that either means I'm pregnant or my body is getting back to normal and having cm again like I hadn't been.

What brand of vitex are you taking hun? I had a really short Lp this month, only 8 days :-( b complex is meant to help so I started taking that yesterday when AF arrived, but the level of b-6 is Low and I believe that's what's meant to help? Advice so welcome and fingers crossed for your bfp! Xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lovetoteach that made me :cry:

Me too, but of course I get teary eyed a lot nowdays.


----------



## ImSoTired

pops23 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> lol, I hope so Rachel.
> I also want to add that Feb 29th will be 12 weeks of taking vitex for me so It would make sense that it might be working for me. I sure hope so. The bottle says 1200mg for 12 weeks and then 400mg a day from then on. So If I lower my dose a bit now I don't think it willl hurt.
> 
> Today I had an abundant amount of creamy cm. Odd for me. I think that either means I'm pregnant or my body is getting back to normal and having cm again like I hadn't been.
> 
> What brand of vitex are you taking hun? I had a really short Lp this month, only 8 days :-( b complex is meant to help so I started taking that yesterday when AF arrived, but the level of b-6 is Low and I believe that's what's meant to help? Advice so welcome and fingers crossed for your bfp! XxClick to expand...

I take natures way brand because that's what they sell at the health food store here.I was also taking B100 complex but then I switched to a prenatal that contained the same amount of B in it. Obviously I can't say for sure it was the vitex but it might be. I am not sure if there is anything that can make the lp longer. GL


----------



## Bump2B

Hi ladies,
Had a few days absense from this forum, DH thinks i'm stressing myself too much. It turns out i couldnt keep up with the temping. We run a pub so my sleeping times are all over the place, some days we dont go to bed until past 4am so setting my alarm to temp at 7am wasnt working out, i kept snoozing through it. 
Been taking Pregnacare conception since CD2, the neon yellow pee is rather amusing! Havent notice an increase in CM yet but im only CD11 atm. 
What an amazing dream you had LTT, bet you didnt wanna wake up! 
Take care all xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> Hi ladies,
> Had a few days absense from this forum, DH thinks i'm stressing myself too much. It turns out i couldnt keep up with the temping. We run a pub so my sleeping times are all over the place, some days we dont go to bed until past 4am so setting my alarm to temp at 7am wasnt working out, i kept snoozing through it.
> Been taking Pregnacare conception since CD2, the neon yellow pee is rather amusing! Havent notice an increase in CM yet but im only CD11 atm.
> What an amazing dream you had LTT, bet you didnt wanna wake up!
> Take care all xx

Thanks :) I sure didn't want to wake up, I wanted to know more. 

Ever tried temping at a later time? Like the time you usually wake up?

I say anything that stresses you out too much is more hurtful then helpful. Temping is very informative, but plenty of ladies have gotten prego not tracking anything. I am just one of the types that needs to know everything! I am learning I need to chill out, or I will never last more then a few months of ttc.


----------



## Bump2B

thats the problem, i dont have a usual time to get up. we get beer delivery 5:30am on fridays, food delivery 8am wednesdays, we usually open the pub at 11:30am but that doesnt mean customers don't call at 9-11 to ask if their lost umbrella/scarf/phone was found last night lol. We live at our job so its 24/7, i dont think temping will ever work out for me. Its a shame you cant just take it at the same time every day whilst awake!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bump2B said:


> thats the problem, i dont have a usual time to get up. we get beer delivery 5:30am on fridays, food delivery 8am wednesdays, we usually open the pub at 11:30am but that doesnt mean customers don't call at 9-11 to ask if their lost umbrella/scarf/phone was found last night lol. We live at our job so its 24/7, i dont think temping will ever work out for me. Its a shame you cant just take it at the same time every day whilst awake!

True story, nothing about ttc is easy. Just a bunch of waiting, and more waiting! We are all here to wait with you and listen to complaints though :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

holy crap my ovulation pain are so bad right now


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!! Was taking a little break from BnB but back sooner than expected and in desperate need of some advice!

Came off cerazette 13th Jan, AF arrived end Jan and began temping. This month pretty sure I o'd on day 14. Then, massive temp drop 8dpo and again on 9dpo and AF arrived!! totally bummed, as obviously short luteal phase is an issue when TTC.

THEN today I wake up and its gone!! completely and utterly vanished and temp back up again?? I have absolutely no idea what is going on! Had a shower got out, and then got the weirdest metallic taste in my mouth, like there was blood at the back of my throat, yuck

However here's the clincher... we haven't actually had unprotected sex this cycle. If we had I'd probably be convinced I was pg and heavy implantation bleed had just happened. But the most that happened was (sorry if its tmi) is that on the day I had ewcm his penis definitely made contact with the entrance to my lady garden (he he!) very briefly and then we chickened out and condom went on, the plan was to wait ti march you see due to a september holiday we got booked

Now at 29 I'm not naive enough to believe that somehow some super sperm managed to edge it's way in and belong the very long journey in and voila!!

But what on earth is going on?? 2 day periods a week early? totally confused and stressed now :-( xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

pops23 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Was taking a little break from BnB but back sooner than expected and in desperate need of some advice!
> 
> Came off cerazette 13th Jan, AF arrived end Jan and began temping. This month pretty sure I o'd on day 14. Then, massive temp drop 8dpo and again on 9dpo and AF arrived!! totally bummed, as obviously short luteal phase is an issue when TTC.
> 
> THEN today I wake up and its gone!! completely and utterly vanished and temp back up again?? I have absolutely no idea what is going on! Had a shower got out, and then got the weirdest metallic taste in my mouth, like there was blood at the back of my throat, yuck
> 
> However here's the clincher... we haven't actually had unprotected sex this cycle. If we had I'd probably be convinced I was pg and heavy implantation bleed had just happened. But the most that happened was (sorry if its tmi) is that on the day I had ewcm his penis definitely made contact with the entrance to my lady garden (he he!) very briefly and then we chickened out and condom went on, the plan was to wait ti march you see due to a september holiday we got booked
> 
> Now at 29 I'm not naive enough to believe that somehow some super sperm managed to edge it's way in and belong the very long journey in and voila!!
> 
> But what on earth is going on?? 2 day periods a week early? totally confused and stressed now :-( xxxx

I'm very sorry but I don't have an explanation for you. Did the condom break by any chance or is it possible it had a small hole it it that you didn't notice? TTC is so confusing. I really have no clue why it has to be this way. Good luck to you.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

i ended cerazette about 2 week.ago, ive had that taste in my mouth, remember it very much from hsving other girls im.100% sure i cant be preg


----------



## Lovetoteach86

pops23 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Was taking a little break from BnB but back sooner than expected and in desperate need of some advice!
> 
> Came off cerazette 13th Jan, AF arrived end Jan and began temping. This month pretty sure I o'd on day 14. Then, massive temp drop 8dpo and again on 9dpo and AF arrived!! totally bummed, as obviously short luteal phase is an issue when TTC.
> 
> THEN today I wake up and its gone!! completely and utterly vanished and temp back up again?? I have absolutely no idea what is going on! Had a shower got out, and then got the weirdest metallic taste in my mouth, like there was blood at the back of my throat, yuck
> 
> However here's the clincher... we haven't actually had unprotected sex this cycle. If we had I'd probably be convinced I was pg and heavy implantation bleed had just happened. But the most that happened was (sorry if its tmi) is that on the day I had ewcm his penis definitely made contact with the entrance to my lady garden (he he!) very briefly and then we chickened out and condom went on, the plan was to wait ti march you see due to a september holiday we got booked
> 
> Now at 29 I'm not naive enough to believe that somehow some super sperm managed to edge it's way in and belong the very long journey in and voila!!
> 
> But what on earth is going on?? 2 day periods a week early? totally confused and stressed now :-( xxxx

Our bodies do wacky things. I got off BCP January 2011, and had a normal period at the end of that month, and then Feb 2011, I had a two day period. I think it's just the BCP messing with you.


----------



## ImSoTired

Had my yearly gyno appt today and I suppose it went well. They aren't too concerned that I haven't gotten pregnant yet as we have only been trying for about 6 months. The doctor seemed to think that my periods would return to normal soon and that I should have no problem getting pregnant. They were all very helpful and polite and were super supportive of my weightloss and ttc. The doctor does think I should call if I continue to consistantly have periods 40 days or longer....which is hopefully never again! They agree thatt the acne and the hairloss could be attributed to the pill and that it will all go away with time. The doctor even said that he hopes to see me before my next appt (meaning I would be pregnant) and that he'd keep his fingers crossed for me! haha! Hoping that my pap comes back normal. I'm also hoping that this is my month and I will be able to call the doctor with some good news. I'm really just feeling very hopeful this cycle. I'm 6dpo today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Had my yearly gyno appt today and I suppose it went well. They aren't too concerned that I haven't gotten pregnant yet as we have only been trying for about 6 months. The doctor seemed to think that my periods would return to normal soon and that I should have no problem getting pregnant. They were all very helpful and polite and were super supportive of my weightloss and ttc. The doctor does think I should call if I continue to consistantly have periods 40 days or longer....which is hopefully never again! They agree thatt the acne and the hairloss could be attributed to the pill and that it will all go away with time. The doctor even said that he hopes to see me before my next appt (meaning I would be pregnant) and that he'd keep his fingers crossed for me! haha! Hoping that my pap comes back normal. I'm also hoping that this is my month and I will be able to call the doctor with some good news. I'm really just feeling very hopeful this cycle. I'm 6dpo today.

Hope so! You need to get your bfp, and then spread the baby dust over to us so we all get bfps soon :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks lovetotech. I'm feeling a bit out today but I dunno why. I'm just losing some confidence. It seems as though all of my friends on here get pregnant pretty quickly and although I am happy for them I can't help but be upset that it wasn't me.Maybe I'm some sort of good luck charm for other people but not meant to get pregnant myself or something. I'm 7dpo today and still hoping I have a chance even though I'm not feeling to confident. Just down today :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I know how you are feeling as I feel like that every TWW since we started TTC. I just feel like when I am finally pregnant I will just know or sense something is different. 

You had great timing on you BDing and your chart is looking promising so far, so keep your chin up!

CD5 here, this is going by so slow already. The witch is already gone, my AFs are short and light, I keep wondering if that is a bad thing because most other people's are longer and heavier than mine, I really don't cramp much either only a little for a few hours the first day but the cramps are so mild. Before I went on BCP my periods were much heavier and the cramps were wayyyy worse. Not that I want bad periods but I just worry if it's too light mabye my uterine lining is no good or something.

I just pray I O at least by CD 20 that would be amazing but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I know how you are feeling as I feel like that every TWW since we started TTC. I just feel like when I am finally pregnant I will just know or sense something is different.
> 
> You had great timing on you BDing and your chart is looking promising so far, so keep your chin up!
> 
> CD5 here, this is going by so slow already. The witch is already gone, my AFs are short and light, I keep wondering if that is a bad thing because most other people's are longer and heavier than mine, I really don't cramp much either only a little for a few hours the first day but the cramps are so mild. Before I went on BCP my periods were much heavier and the cramps were wayyyy worse. Not that I want bad periods but I just worry if it's too light mabye my uterine lining is no good or something.
> 
> I just pray I O at least by CD 20 that would be amazing but I'm not holding my breath.

The thing is I do feel different but I'm not sure what to make of it. Is it just the hormones and hopes or am I pregnant? I'm just having a hard time being optomistic because I feel like it is never my turn.
After going off of bc I had shorter, milder afs for about 4 months and then they began to get longer, heavier, and therefore I got more cramps. I hope you do have a nice short cycle and O nice and early. I truly have my fx'd for you.


----------



## Rachel789

When I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped I had a ton of ewcm (it wasn't clear more opaque but really stretchy, probably stretched 2-3 inches) and there was streaks of bright red blood in it. Clearly it is way too early for O on CD5 so why is my body doing this?

Yesterday I only had a couple spots of dark brown/tanish looking color and didn't even need a tampon for the second half of the day so I figured AF was gone. Now I am seeing ewcm with bright red blood in it, ugh I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> When I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped I had a ton of ewcm (it wasn't clear more opaque but really stretchy, probably stretched 2-3 inches) and there was streaks of bright red blood in it. Clearly it is way too early for O on CD5 so why is my body doing this?
> 
> Yesterday I only had a couple spots of dark brown/tanish looking color and didn't even need a tampon for the second half of the day so I figured AF was gone. Now I am seeing ewcm with bright red blood in it, ugh I don't know what to think anymore.

Sorry. :hugs:You're body is certainly being confusing lately! Feel free to tell me all about it/rant/complain- that's what I'm here for! Have you contacted your gyno even just to speak to a nurse on the phone about how your cycles have been lately? I know there probably isn't anything they can do but maybe they could help to put your mind at ease. 

It's soooo hard ttc and I know that some women get pregnant so easily and take it for granted and to be honest it isn't fair. I'm still holding out a bit of hope for this cycle but very little. Everyone always says 'you'll just know' when it happens. Well I don't feel it and if we're going by that I'll probably never be pregnant because I am as skeptical as they come. I feel weird-not pregnant. I probably won't even believe it if I got a bfp. 

Did you ever notice how ignorant and stupid some people are? Not that I dislike them or think that it is their fault but I hate hate HATE when people say 'It will happen when it's meant to' or 'It'll happen in due time'. When the f*ck is my 'due time' then!? If people knew how we struggle and how long we've tried and much we want to be pregnant and have a family it would shut them up pretty quickly. Why is it so difficult for some of us and so simple for others? I'll tell you one thing though, birth control is the worst thing ever and I regret taking it so badly!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> When I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped I had a ton of ewcm (it wasn't clear more opaque but really stretchy, probably stretched 2-3 inches) and there was streaks of bright red blood in it. Clearly it is way too early for O on CD5 so why is my body doing this?
> 
> Yesterday I only had a couple spots of dark brown/tanish looking color and didn't even need a tampon for the second half of the day so I figured AF was gone. Now I am seeing ewcm with bright red blood in it, ugh I don't know what to think anymore.
> 
> Sorry. :hugs:You're body is certainly being confusing lately! Feel free to tell me all about it/rant/complain- that's what I'm here for! Have you contacted your gyno even just to speak to a nurse on the phone about how your cycles have been lately? I know there probably isn't anything they can do but maybe they could help to put your mind at ease.
> 
> It's soooo hard ttc and I know that some women get pregnant so easily and take it for granted and to be honest it isn't fair. I'm still holding out a bit of hope for this cycle but very little. Everyone always says 'you'll just know' when it happens. Well I don't feel it and if we're going by that I'll probably never be pregnant because I am as skeptical as they come. I feel weird-not pregnant. I probably won't even believe it if I got a bfp.
> 
> Did you ever notice how ignorant and stupid some people are? Not that I dislike them or think that it is their fault but I hate hate HATE when people say 'It will happen when it's meant to' or 'It'll happen in due time'. When the f*ck is my 'due time' then!? If people knew how we struggle and how long we've tried and much we want to be pregnant and have a family it would shut them up pretty quickly. Why is it so difficult for some of us and so simple for others? I'll tell you one thing though, birth control is the worst thing ever and I regret taking it so badly!Click to expand...

Agree with all of the above. DH's family keeps asking when we are having a baby. Doesn't matter if they JUST asked last weekend, they will ask again this weekend too. I love hanging out with everyone in his family, and I really like all of them, but it's hard to hear that question a million times over. I don't want to tell them that we are ttc, because then the questions would just shift to, "Are you pregnant yet?" or they will take every weird "symptom," and be convienced I am pregnant only for me to have to tell the whole world the test says bfn. That, and I haven't even ovulated, and I don't want them to go off the deep end thinking it will never happen and talking about adoption and such. I don't think most of them realize that it takes time, the only person that understands that it takes awhile is his sister, who took 6 months to concieve her now 18 month old daughter.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach- My family puts me in the same situation all of the time. My grandfather is desperate to have a great grandchild and asks my brother and I everytime we see him. My brother and his wife would like children but think that they will have to stop traveling and buying themselves things- so they aren't ready. I get it, it's probably true, but he is 3 1/2 years older than me and his wife is a 2 or 3 years older than him so they are the logical first choice to have kids. They actually tell my grandfather that he'd have better luck asking me and when he does I feel awful. I would* LOVE * to have one but I just haven't been able to. I haven't told my family that we are ttc because, like you, I don't want them to think something is wrong or assume that I am pregnant when I'm not. I have told a few of my friends ( only one of whom has kids) and they are the ones telling me 'It will happen when the time is right' Ha! What a joke! It makes me angry because everytime I see them they ask me if I'm pregnant and make those stupid comments. I love them, but I wish I had never told them we were ttc. Better yet, I wish that ttc were easier.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree, I hate hearing it will happen when it is meant to happen. That really does not make me feel the least bit better. ugh! For whatever reason I am in the worst mood today, I am just so on edge and crabby, I don't want to be around myself! :haha:

My father in law and brother in law are in town for a few days and I really need to snap out of it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I agree, I hate hearing it will happen when it is meant to happen. That really does not make me feel the least bit better. ugh! For whatever reason I am in the worst mood today, I am just so on edge and crabby, I don't want to be around myself! :haha:
> 
> My father in law and brother in law are in town for a few days and I really need to snap out of it.

Ditto. I'm cranky and feeling sorry for myself at the same time. Bad combo.:wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sigh, i just want a bfp, a cupcake, and... a money tree. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Rachel789

Well at least the only good in this crappy situation is we can all relate! DH doesnt get it and can never really understand my random crankyness for no reason-I don't really either but know it is likely hormones.


----------



## baby_nurse

Ah I know it's awful but it's so lovely to read comments here and not feel so alone!! I'm so fed up of everyones stupid comments it's driving me insane, the worst one is "if your stressing about it it'll never happen, just relax and it'll happen then" I feel like screaming that's impossible as for me to actually get pregnant I need to ovulate, Gah! It doesnt help when people say "oh I came off the pill and got pregnant straight away!" luckily I haven't really told our family we are ttc as couldn't be dealing with the comments but my oh mum is desperate for a grandchild and literally everytime we see her she brings it up 2 or 3 times and I feel like crying because I want it too so bad!! I'm cd 15 and feeling very negative. I o'ed at cd18 last cycle and was do happy, thought that i was finally getting back to normal, well last cycle at cd 15 I started getting sore boobs and today nothing so now in fretting its another cycle of no ovulation :( why do our bodies like to get our hopes up like this only to dash them again afterwards! I took an opk and it couldn't have been more whiter, wish I hadn't bothered doing one now. I've never really had ewcm either so obv things are yet to return to normal :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

baby_nurse said:


> Ah I know it's awful but it's so lovely to read comments here and not feel so alone!! I'm so fed up of everyones stupid comments it's driving me insane, the worst one is "if your stressing about it it'll never happen, just relax and it'll happen then" I feel like screaming that's impossible as for me to actually get pregnant I need to ovulate, Gah! It doesnt help when people say "oh I came off the pill and got pregnant straight away!" luckily I haven't really told our family we are ttc as couldn't be dealing with the comments but my oh mum is desperate for a grandchild and literally everytime we see her she brings it up 2 or 3 times and I feel like crying because I want it too so bad!! I'm cd 15 and feeling very negative. I o'ed at cd18 last cycle and was do happy, thought that i was finally getting back to normal, well last cycle at cd 15 I started getting sore boobs and today nothing so now in fretting its another cycle of no ovulation :( why do our bodies like to get our hopes up like this only to dash them again afterwards! I took an opk and it couldn't have been more whiter, wish I hadn't bothered doing one now. I've never really had ewcm either so obv things are yet to return to normal :(

:hugs: if it helps I am like cd70 or so, you arent alone my body hates me too.


----------



## Rachel789

I'm with u ladies my body loves playing cruel jokes on me!


----------



## ImSoTired

I slept well for the first time in at least a week. My temp went up a touch today and I awoke with a bit of a headache. My boobs began to hurt last night which isn't really a good sign because they always hurt a few days before af. I suppose we will see....I'm not feeling all that confident though. I have a busy day ahead of me as we are going to visit my parents and then going out for a friends birthday. Hope you girls are doing well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach I feel you on that one our bodies can be so mean


----------



## baby_nurse

Think I might try soy if I don't O this cycle. Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend x


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart looks amazing imsotired!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Your chart looks amazing imsotired!!

Thanks. I don't know though I'm just not feeling it....It's only 8dpo and I'm sure that all of these 'symptoms' I've had aren't anything. Just hormones or my imagination. I'm still crossing my fingers though. I am feeling a bit bloated today and I'm really hoping is that af doesn't show up early (or at all). Anyhow I agree Rachel, I hope our bodies start behaving themselves and get us some bfps! I'm so tired of waiting already!


----------



## baby_nurse

Urgh me too!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't wait for this TWW to end already


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I'm 9dpo and I definately have something going on here but I think it's just PMS. Af is due in 3 or 4 days. I need all the luck I can get! Feeling really skeptical but still wishing this were my month.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg. I'm 9dpo and I definately have something going on here but I think it's just PMS. Af is due in 3 or 4 days. I need all the luck I can get! Feeling really skeptical but still wishing this were my month.
> 
> How is everyone else today?

I can't wait to find out! That will be so exciting to see one of us get our bfps :)

As for me, i'm just waiting and taking my pills. My temp over the past four days has been pretty much the exact same, something has gotta give soon. Had a nice and distracting weekend with the inlaws. Starting to pack up the apartment too, not fun.


----------



## ImSoTired

10dpo today. Bfn this morning along with a temp drop. Wondering if af is gonna bee a day or two earlier than last cycle.:cry:


----------



## boxxey

I wanna poas now...........lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Boxxey :rofl:

AFM: Could I be implanting today ladies? My temp has dropped, but still above the cover line. and I'm having some cramping today as well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Boxxey :rofl:
> 
> AFM: Could I be implanting today ladies? My temp has dropped, but still above the cover line. and I'm having some cramping today as well.

I don't think it would be implantation at 3dpo, I have heard of early implantation, but I am pretty sure early implanting happens around 4-5 and normal is 7-12dpo. Which is why *imsotired* is still not out at 10dpo! Hopefully that could still be implantation imsotired. Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Boxxey :rofl:
> 
> AFM: Could I be implanting today ladies? My temp has dropped, but still above the cover line. and I'm having some cramping today as well.
> 
> I don't think it would be implantation at 3dpo, I have heard of early implantation, but I am pretty sure early implanting happens around 4-5 and normal is 7-12dpo. Which is why *imsotired* is still not out at 10dpo! Hopefully that could still be implantation imsotired. Fingers crossed for all of you!Click to expand...

I'm hoping you are right and this dip is implantaion. I have to say, I don't feel much of anything today except I'm a bit dizzy when I stand up and my breasts are still very painful. If af were going to start tomorrow or Wed I'd probably have some cramping on and off like I usually do. I'm going to try and not test tomorrow and hold off until the 29th, closer to af, and I'm trying so hard not to be to stressed. I'm a walking mess today, completely out of my head and very emotional. I just can't stop thinking about that bfn. I stared at it as if, by some miracle, it would change to a bfp. I feel so useless and just devestated. I have the tiniest bit of hope left but it's definately waning. I don't know why this has to be so hard. I really need something else to focus on. How are the rest of you girls today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just making sure Lovetoteach we didnt use a raincoat on the 14th so wasn't for sure since we are on a break make him use them after that.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Boxxey :rofl:
> 
> AFM: Could I be implanting today ladies? My temp has dropped, but still above the cover line. and I'm having some cramping today as well.
> 
> I don't think it would be implantation at 3dpo, I have heard of early implantation, but I am pretty sure early implanting happens around 4-5 and normal is 7-12dpo. Which is why *imsotired* is still not out at 10dpo! Hopefully that could still be implantation imsotired. Fingers crossed for all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping you are right and this dip is implantaion. I have to say, I don't feel much of anything today except I'm a bit dizzy when I stand up and my breasts are still very painful. If af were going to start tomorrow or Wed I'd probably have some cramping on and off like I usually do. I'm going to try and not test tomorrow and hold off until the 29th, closer to af, and I'm trying so hard not to be to stressed. I'm a walking mess today, completely out of my head and very emotional. I just can't stop thinking about that bfn. I stared at it as if, by some miracle, it would change to a bfp. I feel so useless and just devestated. I have the tiniest bit of hope left but it's definately waning. I don't know why this has to be so hard. I really need something else to focus on. How are the rest of you girls today?Click to expand...

I am good. Just waiting on my temps to stop flat lining. I really don't think a bfn at 10dpo counts you out at all, all the bfps at 9dpo are really just early bfps.

All the changes in my life seem to happen all at once everytime there is something major. I am so excited because I am moving next month, starting to work again in May, and hopefully adding a bfp to the mix by May too :) 

I think it will all fall in place like that because that is just how my life works. In 2009 I graduated college, got married, and got my first real job. So if my life follows that pattern I guess my bfp would be sometime in 2012, but hopefully I don't have to wait the whole year! Hoping good things come in threes, and then I hope that chain of three can take effect on this thread and we can start a chain of bfps. 

Don't count yourself out until the evil witch flys in!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Just making sure Lovetoteach we didnt use a raincoat on the 14th so wasn't for sure since we are on a break make him use them after that.

I forgot you were on a break. I thought this whole time you were ttc this cycle. I was really confused when you mentioned condoms at one point. I haven't used one in months. My mind is in ttc mode, and lots of changes are happening for me soon so I am going a little crazy and my mind feels like mush. I can't remember anything.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope all of those good things happen for you, lovetoteach. People always tell me that good things happen in 3s. As well as bad things I suppose. My pattern, However, is more like 1 good year, 1 bad year. 2011 was the worst so I'm hoping 2012 makes up for it. I'm pretty sure that if this isn't my cycle I will be taking the next 3 months off and begin trying again in June. I can't take the pressure of ttc. I just hope that I can relax those 3 months. I will certainly be excersising a lot and reading a lot. I should be done babysitting in May and I can't wait! It breaks my heart that I put some much effort into this child and he's not even mine. It doesn't feel the same as if he were my own and it makes me sad. Also, I really want to focus on myself while I still can(because when you have a child it's impossible) and having him here takes up a lot of my time and it's time I can't take to myself and relax when I'm stressing about ttc. I Hope 2012 is a wonderful year for all of us!


----------



## baby_nurse

Well looks like no O for me this cycle :( I ovulated last month on cd 18...well I'm cd 17 and no signs what so ever. Maybe it'll be late... Just hope it's not another annovulatory cycle, couldn't bear that...out of 7 months trying I've only ovulated twice, I'm so scared I've got problems and will never have a baby. I read some threads on here and no offense but they terrify me as I see ladies in my situation posting a year ago and they're still having problems years later and no closer to that baby and I think it'll be me...just wish August would hurry up so I can go to the dr and get the fertility help ball rolling...just wish it would happen before then...ttc 7 months now and starting to lose hope, just wish I could be like a normal lady and ovulate :(


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> 10dpo today. Bfn this morning along with a temp drop. Wondering if af is gonna bee a day or two earlier than last cycle.:cry:

Don't give up yet, as lovetoteach said it def could still be implantation dip! And if that were the case that could explain no BFP yet, I am keeping my FXed for you!

CD8 here time is still dragging waiting for my potential fertile window which I don't expect to come until no earlier than CD 20 something considering my earliest O since stopping BCP was CD 24. I would even be thrilled if I could O on CD 20 something again though honestly. Just no more CD 30+ O days please! :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Just making sure Lovetoteach we didnt use a raincoat on the 14th so wasn't for sure since we are on a break make him use them after that.
> 
> I forgot you were on a break. I thought this whole time you were ttc this cycle. I was really confused when you mentioned condoms at one point. I haven't used one in months. My mind is in ttc mode, and lots of changes are happening for me soon so I am going a little crazy and my mind feels like mush. I can't remember anything.Click to expand...

Are you sure you don't have preggo sometimers? :rofl:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Just making sure Lovetoteach we didnt use a raincoat on the 14th so wasn't for sure since we are on a break make him use them after that.
> 
> I forgot you were on a break. I thought this whole time you were ttc this cycle. I was really confused when you mentioned condoms at one point. I haven't used one in months. My mind is in ttc mode, and lots of changes are happening for me soon so I am going a little crazy and my mind feels like mush. I can't remember anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you don't have preggo sometimers? :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha, that would be too lucky and highly doubtful. If I am that way right now I am going to be a mess when I am prego :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel, I hope so! And I also hope you have a nice early O this cycle!
baby_nurse- maybe you will just O late this cycle don't give up hope on cd17! Do you know for sure that you've had a lot of anovulatory cycles? I'm sorry, but I forget whether you temp or use opks? I hope you O soon.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Agreed. You might just be Oing a few days later. CD17 isn't the last day possible for ovulation. Sometimes our bodies are just wacky. Hopefully you O soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Just making sure Lovetoteach we didnt use a raincoat on the 14th so wasn't for sure since we are on a break make him use them after that.
> 
> I forgot you were on a break. I thought this whole time you were ttc this cycle. I was really confused when you mentioned condoms at one point. I haven't used one in months. My mind is in ttc mode, and lots of changes are happening for me soon so I am going a little crazy and my mind feels like mush. I can't remember anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you don't have preggo sometimers? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, that would be too lucky and highly doubtful. If I am that way right now I am going to be a mess when I am prego :)Click to expand...

You'll be most defo be a mess:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with everyone else-Just because you have not O'ed by CD 17 and don't have signs yet does not mean you will have an anov cycle. I had O'ed as late as CD 40 and imsotired has O'ed ever later than that. Don't stress too much just yet!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I agree with everyone else-Just because you have not O'ed by CD 17 and don't have signs yet does not mean you will have an anov cycle. I had O'ed as late as CD 40 and imsotired has O'ed ever later than that. Don't stress too much just yet!

Haha yes I have. I O'd around cd60, then cd 30, and then cd16 (finally! after some VERY long cycles in the past 9 months) and that is only since I've been tracking. lol.


----------



## TTCBean

Feeling so down today. BCP was the most stupid decision I've made!!! FF says no O'v detected, supposed to today.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TTCBean said:


> Feeling so down today. BCP was the most stupid decision I've made!!! FF says no O'v detected, supposed to today.

:hugs: to you hunni


----------



## ImSoTired

So I said I wouldn't test today and of course I did anyway. Bfn, unfortunately. This morning my temp went right back up though and sorta got my hopes up a bit. Hoping it wasn't some fluke. I have the occasional cramp or twinge but nothing out of the ordinary. I am confused and not very confident. All I can do is hope to get better results in a day or two.
How is everyone else today?


----------



## ImSoTired

TTCBean said:


> Feeling so down today. BCP was the most stupid decision I've made!!! FF says no O'v detected, supposed to today.

You still have plenty of time to O this cycle. GL!


----------



## nugget80

hello all... have not read all thread but had a nose... i came off cerazette on 11th Feb and started bleeding the following day which when took to be cd1. i started using opk on cd8, on cd15 i started spotting but only when i wipe and cos of this did not test on cd15. tested yesterday and today and still negative not spotting but am sure there was some ewcm this morning. not sure if all this is good bad or what... any ideas?


----------



## Bump2B

Hi ladies,
How you all holding up? Been having a pretty relaxed cycle so far, CD17 and only taking the Pregnacare conception. Pretty convinced i had EWCM today, but not sure because ive never seen it before! It was very stretchy but not as clear as i would expect. Still never had a 2nd line on an OPK. Anyone ever heard of them not working at all for someone? Maybe i have a faulty batch?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> So I said I wouldn't test today and of course I did anyway. Bfn, unfortunately. This morning my temp went right back up though and sorta got my hopes up a bit. Hoping it wasn't some fluke. I have the occasional cramp or twinge but nothing out of the ordinary. I am confused and not very confident. All I can do is hope to get better results in a day or two.
> How is everyone else today?

I am going to call yesterday an implant dip until proven otherwise. Remember test can't pick anything up until a few days after implantation!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So I said I wouldn't test today and of course I did anyway. Bfn, unfortunately. This morning my temp went right back up though and sorta got my hopes up a bit. Hoping it wasn't some fluke. I have the occasional cramp or twinge but nothing out of the ordinary. I am confused and not very confident. All I can do is hope to get better results in a day or two.
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> I am going to call yesterday an implant dip until proven otherwise. Remember test can't pick anything up until a few days after implantation!Click to expand...

Thanks, I HOPE HOPE HOPE that it was implantation. So I was just checking out (and obsessing) over charts on FF. When I was done I went back to my charts and looked at them again. This whole time I though I was due on the 1st and I'm actually due on the second. So I'm going to _try_ and wait until at least the 1st, hopefully the 2nd until I test again. This is really crazy...How are you lovetoteach? Packing today?Anything new?


----------



## ImSoTired

Bump2B said:


> Hi ladies,
> How you all holding up? Been having a pretty relaxed cycle so far, CD17 and only taking the Pregnacare conception. Pretty convinced i had EWCM today, but not sure because ive never seen it before! It was very stretchy but not as clear as i would expect. Still never had a 2nd line on an OPK. Anyone ever heard of them not working at all for someone? Maybe i have a faulty batch?

I'm not an expert on opks but maybe you have a short surge and that's why you never get a +? I don't get a lot of ewcm either so don't fret. Hope you O soon!GL!


----------



## ImSoTired

nugget80 said:


> hello all... have not read all thread but had a nose... i came off cerazette on 11th Feb and started bleeding the following day which when took to be cd1. i started using opk on cd8, on cd15 i started spotting but only when i wipe and cos of this did not test on cd15. tested yesterday and today and still negative not spotting but am sure there was some ewcm this morning. not sure if all this is good bad or what... any ideas?

Hard to say, you have just now come of of bc so you may or may not be having reg cycles.


----------



## Rachel789

ummmm imsotired-that damn well looks like an implantation dip to me! I have everything crossed for you! And by the way of course your test would still be BFN today if that was in fact an implantation dip you need to give your body a few days to produce the hormone so it will show up..I can't wait to see what happens!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ummmm imsotired-that damn well looks like an implantation dip to me! I have everything crossed for you! And by the way of course your test would still be BFN today if that was in fact an implantation dip you need to give your body a few days to produce the hormone so it will show up..I can't wait to see what happens!!

Thanks. I hope you 2 are right! It would be an absolute dream come true and it's sooo hard not to get my hopes up right now. I actually temped about a half hour early because someone texted me at 5:30 and I was so excited that my temp had risen that I couldn't go back to sleep until 7! That and I was VERY hungry so I went downstairs to eat and get a drink and then I woke up DH for work and then fell back asleep. Thanks for keeping everything crossed lol, I need all the help I can get. haha


----------



## msashbash

So after some intense and a ridiculous amount of time spent googling "vitex, spotting, early period, side effects, ETC" I came across this thread. 

I am so glad I am not alone! I started taking Vitex a couple weeks ago because I have had some anovulatory cycles. I stopped bcp in November. Thought I was pg in December. Doc made me feel like I was going crazy. (Not going back to that one) but I had the weirdest symptoms. I legitimately thought I was pg.

Then I started doing some research and read Marilynn Shannons "Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition." Long story short - I bought Lifetime Professional Prenatals and started taking Vitex. It is now CD 28 and I am having the weirdest tingles/cramps, light pink spotting, brown ewcm... all of which is on my chart (see below). I thought it was implantation bleeding but now am thinking it's the Vitex. I decided to only take 1 a day (instead of 2) starting today. I have no idea if I should count it as spotting or light menses. Ugh... so frustrating. 

I am sure DH is sick of hearing me talk about it (although, that's what they are for). However, there is nothing like finding other ladies out there going through the same thing! If you all could, please keep us posted. Also, do you have any thoughts on what's going on with my cycles?

Here's the link. My Ovulation Chart 

TIA!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome msashbash


----------



## msashbash

Thank you hotpink_mom!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So I said I wouldn't test today and of course I did anyway. Bfn, unfortunately. This morning my temp went right back up though and sorta got my hopes up a bit. Hoping it wasn't some fluke. I have the occasional cramp or twinge but nothing out of the ordinary. I am confused and not very confident. All I can do is hope to get better results in a day or two.
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> I am going to call yesterday an implant dip until proven otherwise. Remember test can't pick anything up until a few days after implantation!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I HOPE HOPE HOPE that it was implantation. So I was just checking out (and obsessing) over charts on FF. When I was done I went back to my charts and looked at them again. This whole time I though I was due on the 1st and I'm actually due on the second. So I'm going to _try_ and wait until at least the 1st, hopefully the 2nd until I test again. This is really crazy...How are you lovetoteach? Packing today?Anything new?Click to expand...

Today we had another guy come out to check on and do a report on if we needed dirt built up to make sure the water ran away from the foundation or not. He came out and said it may need tiny bit of work, but since the foundation is just fine it really isn't an issue. The loan company is really nit picky though, so we will see what they make us do. 

Also, I had an interview today and got the job. There is a new Walmart opening up in the town I am moving to in May, and a friend of mine got me a job there in the cell phone department. Not an amazing paying job, but right now a job is a job! They said with a management degree I would probably move up pretty fast. I just have to see if I think I might like it or if I still want to pursue teaching. Very confused and excited all at the same time. I am just glad that I will be making money again even if it's half of what DH makes. So house and a job, now just need to round it all off with my third piece of good new. :)

Also I am so excited for your maybe baby. That is what I call my possible baby during the tww.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

msashbash said:


> So after some intense and a ridiculous amount of time spent googling "vitex, spotting, early period, side effects, ETC" I came across this thread.
> 
> I am so glad I am not alone! I started taking Vitex a couple weeks ago because I have had some anovulatory cycles. I stopped bcp in November. Thought I was pg in December. Doc made me feel like I was going crazy. (Not going back to that one) but I had the weirdest symptoms. I legitimately thought I was pg.
> 
> Then I started doing some research and read Marilynn Shannons "Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition." Long story short - I bought Lifetime Professional Prenatals and started taking Vitex. It is now CD 28 and I am having the weirdest tingles/cramps, light pink spotting, brown ewcm... all of which is on my chart (see below). I thought it was implantation bleeding but now am thinking it's the Vitex. I decided to only take 1 a day (instead of 2) starting today. I have no idea if I should count it as spotting or light menses. Ugh... so frustrating.
> 
> I am sure DH is sick of hearing me talk about it (although, that's what they are for). However, there is nothing like finding other ladies out there going through the same thing! If you all could, please keep us posted. Also, do you have any thoughts on what's going on with my cycles?
> 
> Here's the link. My Ovulation Chart
> 
> TIA!!!

I would call it spotting until it gets to a light flow. This is the right thread to let it all out and ask questions though. If I didn't have this thread I would drive DH crazy, he would be fairly certain that I was broken forever and that we need to adopt lol. He is kind of dramatic and always thinks of the worst, so I keep him on a need to know basis and air all my concerns to these ladies. It is very nice to have other people that can relate to the crazyness of coming off bcp. I too was almost 100% positive I was pregnant in December too, but turned out I wasn't.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

msashbash said:


> Thank you hotpink_mom!

Your welcome hunni


----------



## Happily

I'm so scared of having another 6 month long cycle. I know I'm only CD 4 right now, but I don't think I can handle any more of them.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Happily said:


> I'm so scared of having another 6 month long cycle. I know I'm only CD 4 right now, but I don't think I can handle any more of them.

Have you thought of trying soy hun, it has helped me by a long shot.


----------



## ImSoTired

Welcome msashbash and happily.
msashbash- Rachel789 has had mid cycle bleeding that may be due to vitex. I agree I am so thankful for the girls here on this thread!
happily- hope you don't have another long cycle but you definately aren't alone!


----------



## Bambina

hey ladies i had my implanon removed in october. My periods were on a average off 40days however this time im on day 54. So i don't know weather to wait it out or go to the doctors i did a home test and was negative.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach- Congrats on the job! A job is a job, I've never had a high paying one but whatever works! Every little bit helps! Also congrats on the house I'm sure it will all work out just great for you! I am also obviously excited about my 'maybe baby' and hoping to get my bfp in the next few days. I'm really excited, nervous, and just afraid that it'll be another bfn. I guess that's how it goes though.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on the new job lovetoteach, that is exciting!


I did have mid cycle bleeding, mine was not spotting it was more like a light AF and I did O while having that bleeding, I know this because my temps showed I O'ed. I want to say it was from the Vitex but in a way I am hoping it was a good thing that my hormones are changing and adjusting because the Vitex was working. I am on my new cycle now CD 9 and I have been on Vitex for about two months straight so I am hoping it will make a difference this cycle BUT I have decided if I get that weird bleeding again I am done with it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Congrats on the new job lovetoteach, that is exciting!
> 
> 
> I did have mid cycle bleeding, mine was not spotting it was more like a light AF and I did O while having that bleeding, I know this because my temps showed I O'ed. I want to say it was from the Vitex but in a way I am hoping it was a good thing that my hormones are changing and adjusting because the Vitex was working. I am on my new cycle now CD 9 and I have been on Vitex for about two months straight so I am hoping it will make a difference this cycle BUT I have decided if I get that weird bleeding again I am done with it.

Thanks ladies.

I am so excited today. We just heard that ALL we have to do for the house is install an anti tip device on the stove and disable a lock on the garage door that prevents it from being able to manually open. I would never imagine that would be all we had to repair. Of course we still have to clean, paint, and move, but wooo hoo! That, and I made Chicken, tortellini and spinach soup for the first time tonight, and it was amazing. I had a dance party while cooking it. I haven't felt this happy in a long time, I needed a breather from baby on the brain 24/7. Look at this soup, mmmm.
 



Attached Files:







tort soup.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach-That looks and sounds amazing! It's great that you had a good time making it! You must be so excited about the new house! I know I was. I still want to touch up the paint and get new carpeting in a few of the rooms. I also want to fix up the basement as it is cluttered with stuff from dh's parents house. Getting a new place is a lot of work but so fun when you get to decorate it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yummy, It look so good.


----------



## Rachel789

Mmmmmm can you email some to me? :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Mmmmmm can you email some to me? :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Mmmmmm can you email some to me? :haha:

I wish, I made too much. Now there is like three big bowls left over, which means there will be left overs even after we both eat it for lunch tomorrow. I need more mouths to feed lol.

It was really easy to make too.

https://www.momtastic.com/cooking-recipes/dinner/171107-chicken-tortellin-and-spinich-soup


----------



## Rachel789

Dh is the cook in our house, I just showed him the recipe we are going to try it soon. Thanks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:



> Dh is the cook in our house, I just showed him the recipe we are going to try it soon. Thanks!

You're welcome :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got to make that now.


----------



## Happily

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Happily said:
> 
> 
> I'm so scared of having another 6 month long cycle. I know I'm only CD 4 right now, but I don't think I can handle any more of them.
> 
> Have you thought of trying soy hun, it has helped me by a long shot.Click to expand...

Thanks. No, I had not thought of trying soy.
I'm sure hoping my body will behave itself at least to a reasonable degree this cycle. And I used to think my average of 37 days was long...ha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Happily said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily said:
> 
> 
> I'm so scared of having another 6 month long cycle. I know I'm only CD 4 right now, but I don't think I can handle any more of them.
> 
> Have you thought of trying soy hun, it has helped me by a long shot.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. No, I had not thought of trying soy.
> I'm sure hoping my body will behave itself at least to a reasonable degree this cycle. And I used to think my average of 37 days was long...ha.Click to expand...

FX for you hun


----------



## ImSoTired

Temp is dropping again. I don't have much hope fore this cycle. :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ImSoTired Not sure what your temps are doing


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Temp is dropping again. I don't have much hope fore this cycle. :cry:

Don't worry I have seen all kinds of charts that end in BFPs. You are never out until the witch shows! I would give the testing a rest until you are late, it will drive you crazy! I actually would prefer to wait until I am late to test but the past couple TWWs we had something going on where I wanted to make sure I wasnt pg so I could enjoy a few drinks.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Temp is dropping again. I don't have much hope fore this cycle. :cry:
> 
> Don't worry I have seen all kinds of charts that end in BFPs. You are never out until the witch shows! I would give the testing a rest until you are late, it will drive you crazy! I actually would prefer to wait until I am late to test but the past couple TWWs we had something going on where I wanted to make sure I wasnt pg so I could enjoy a few drinks.Click to expand...

I know. I just can't stop thinking about it. And I do not feel confident at all. I'm afraid I'm out. I'm definately taking march off but I'm not sure about april or may yet.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Temp is dropping again. I don't have much hope fore this cycle. :cry:
> 
> Don't worry I have seen all kinds of charts that end in BFPs. You are never out until the witch shows! I would give the testing a rest until you are late, it will drive you crazy! I actually would prefer to wait until I am late to test but the past couple TWWs we had something going on where I wanted to make sure I wasnt pg so I could enjoy a few drinks.Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I just can't stop thinking about it. And I do not feel confident at all. I'm afraid I'm out. I'm definately taking march off but I'm not sure about april or may yet.Click to expand...

You never know, I have no clue what your temps are doing, but we will see.

I am still trying to take a break from everything except temping. At least until I get my cycles back on track. So glad for how crazy this up coming month is going to be for me. My temps are slowly rising, maybe something will finally happen soon.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope the temp rise means something for you lovetoteach! I know you have been waiting a long time for something to happen, so I pray you either O or at least get AF soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

GL lovetoteach!


----------



## Rachel789

Don't ask me why I torture myself like this but I can't help it.

I was looking at an old thread I posted in back in October about how long it takes to become regular after stopping BCP. First of all pretty much all of the women that posted in that thread said they became regular pretty soon after stopping and most of them are pregnant now! It just REALLY depressed me for two reasons, 1. why can't I become regular fast like most women after stopping bcp and 2. they were all in the same boat as me back then and most are pregnant now. Ugh this is so depressing I am having another down day I guess... :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Don't ask me why I torture myself like this but I can't help it.
> 
> I was looking at an old thread I posted in back in October about how long it takes to become regular after stopping BCP. First of all pretty much all of the women that posted in that thread said they became regular pretty soon after stopping and most of them are pregnant now! It just REALLY depressed me for two reasons, 1. why can't I become regular fast like most women after stopping bcp and 2. they were all in the same boat as me back then and most are pregnant now. Ugh this is so depressing I am having another down day I guess... :cry:

I wonder if it makes a difference how long you were on the pill? I would think the longer you are on it, the more dependent your body becomes on the hormones in the pills. Also it probably makes a difference if you were regular before the pill or not. I for one never had regular periods. Well they regularly came twice a month... but that isn't exactly normal.

Some of those ladies might have only been on BCP for a short amount of time, or they were freakishly normal in the first place. Everyone is different.


----------



## Rachel789

See I had irregular periods before that is my main concern and that is what I told my Dr. recently but he blew it off as they all do for some reason :dohh:

I wonder about the amount of time on the pill as well. I always asked different gynos I went to about that and they all said it doesn't matter and is safe to be on for a long time. I contemplated going off around the 10 year mark because I was scared of being on something like that for so long but every dr. made me feel like it was safe and convinced me to stay on it. :growlmad:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> See I had irregular periods before that is my main concern and that is what I told my Dr. recently but he blew it off as they all do for some reason :dohh:I wonder about the amount of time on the pill as well. I always asked different gynos I went to about that and they all said it doesn't matter and is safe to be on for a long time. I contemplated going off around the 10 year mark because I was scared of being on something like that for so long but every dr. made me feel like it was safe and convinced me to stay on it. :growlmad:

Yeah, I had no clue that it would effect anything. Just thought that you stopped taking it and everything went back to normal. They should at least warn you that it* could *take so long to get back to your normal cycle length.


----------



## Happily

I've been off the pill for a long while now and am still having problems. It can take 3 months to 1 year to become normal again, and if your cycles were irregular before the pill they will be irregular still. It doesn't apparently matter how long you were on it, I was only on it for 1.5 years and my cycles are an absolute mess. They were fairly regular before I started the pill, between 32-35 days. I only started the pill to help with acne problems, and I have fortunately had very minimal acne since going off the pill. Which makes me wonder if I even ovulate anymore at all.


----------



## Rachel789

The only hope that I have is that my cycles were irregular before starting the pill because I was still young and my body hadnt normalized yet. I was 16 going on 17 I think when I started BCP. So I pray that my body is able to have normal cycles and there is not some underlying problem.


----------



## Rachel789

I also had bad acne before I went on it and although I have more zits now after stopping it is not as bad as I thought it would be. But I know I O because I temp.

So I wouldnt worry about not having acne, maybe it is just because you are older that it isnt as bad.


----------



## Happily

Rachel789 said:


> I also had bad acne before I went on it and although I have more zits now after stopping it is not as bad as I thought it would be. But I know I O because I temp.
> 
> So I wouldnt worry about not having acne, maybe it is just because you are older that it isnt as bad.

I'm 29, I started the pill in my mid-twenties. I had horrific acne every time I ovulated. Even if I was late taking a pill or missed one I knew if I ovulated that cycle because I would break out horribly. 
Oh well, I'm temping this cycle, so I guess only time will tell. I tried to temp last cycle, but I stopped due to travelling, nor did I start at the beginning of that cycle so I guess I'll never know what really happened.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Happily said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I also had bad acne before I went on it and although I have more zits now after stopping it is not as bad as I thought it would be. But I know I O because I temp.
> 
> So I wouldnt worry about not having acne, maybe it is just because you are older that it isnt as bad.
> 
> I'm 29, I started the pill in my mid-twenties. I had horrific acne every time I ovulated. Even if I was late taking a pill or missed one I knew if I ovulated that cycle because I would break out horribly.
> Oh well, I'm temping this cycle, so I guess only time will tell. I tried to temp last cycle, but I stopped due to travelling, nor did I start at the beginning of that cycle so I guess I'll never know what really happened.Click to expand...

?? I though BCP prevents you from ovulating. Is there another type of BCP that prevents pregnancy some other way then preventing ovulation, or am I just confused?


----------



## Happily

If you miss pills or are late taking them you to ovulate anyways. However, the lining would be too thin to support a pregnancy.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Oh, I read your post all wrong. I thought you were saying that every time you ovulated you knew it, I missed the part where you said when you missed a pill or two.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happily said:


> I've been off the pill for a long while now and am still having problems. It can take 3 months to 1 year to become normal again, and if your cycles were irregular before the pill they will be irregular still. It doesn't apparently matter how long you were on it, I was only on it for 1.5 years and my cycles are an absolute mess. They were fairly regular before I started the pill, between 32-35 days. I only started the pill to help with acne problems, and I have fortunately had very minimal acne since going off the pill. Which makes me wonder if I even ovulate anymore at all.

How long have you been off of the pill? My acne returned 5 months after stopping the pill and my hair started to fall out...and it still is. Can I ask what pill you were on?


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone today?

CD 11-I had watery cm this a.m. but I try not to read too much into my cm since it tends to go back and forth throughout my long ass cycles. I hope you are all doing good. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Temp dipped again a bit and I took it early as well. I'm expecting to start cramping or spotting any minute now. Although I'll give af until the 3rd to show up because looking at my chart there is a possibility I O'd on cd17 and not cd16. I'm really surprised that I haven't had many cramps yet. And also my breasts aren't quite as sore as usual. I read somewhere that drinking milk can make your breasts less sore after O and I did drink some yesterday. I'm upset that I'm most likely not pg but I'm going to take a month off and see how it all plays out. How are you ladies today?


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling but don't count yourself out yet. I really think people should try not to read into temps too much because I have seen so many different charts that are BFPs and some include weird temp drops, ect. I agree it is possible you O'ed on either day, give it a couple days if no AF I would test again!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I know the feeling but don't count yourself out yet. I really think people should try not to read into temps too much because I have seen so many different charts that are BFPs and some include weird temp drops, ect. I agree it is possible you O'ed on either day, give it a couple days if no AF I would test again!

Thanks Rachel but I got another bfn and I'm pretty sure I'm out. I really wish I wasn't because we had such good timing and everything. All I can hope for is to O consistantly and continue having nice normal cycles like this one. When I start to ttc again in April,May, or June I will be ready and hopefully very fertile!


----------



## Rachel789

If you are out, I hope your cycles continue to be normal, at least that is one less thing to stress about. It always blows my mind that you can do everything right and it doesn't happen yet some people time and time again can BD once and get pregnant.


----------



## msashbash

Good day ladies!

I stopped spotting a yesterday and I've only been taking Vitex once a day. However, I didn't take it today in the hopes that it *could* be implantation bleeding. I don't want to mess anything up. I will probably test in a week and a half or so. If AF does arrive in a couple weeks, then I'll know it was the Vitex. *Sigh*

Everywhere I look people are pg left and right! Maybe I'm just hyper aware too. Hehe. 

Imsotired - I've got my fingers crossed for you! I know it's super frustrating. But at least we're all in this together!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks msashbash and Rachel but af is here:cry:. I completely skipped precramping and spotting and she is def here. Getting cramps now. So today would be 13dpo but it's also cd1. ick. I believe this is my first 28 day cycle though! Even before bc I had 29, 30-34! haha. I'm hoping the vitex really cleaned that all up for me and I will get pregnant in a few months. Maybe after my ttc break I will get pg 1-2-3!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks msashbash and Rachel but af is here:cry:. I completely skipped precramping and spotting and she is def here. Getting cramps now. So today would be 13dpo but it's also cd1. ick. I believe this is my first 28 day cycle though! Even before bc I had 29, 30-34! haha. I'm hoping the vitex really cleaned that all up for me and I will get pregnant in a few months. Maybe after my ttc break I will get pg 1-2-3!

That's what I was going to say, first thing I thought was you had a 28 day cycle!! That alone would have me happy. Sad to get your hopes up, but happy about the 28 day cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

28 day cycle is great news! I hope that happens for me one day!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Me too, my temp dropped, come on af or something. I have orientation for work tomorrow, 8am to 1pm that is a loong meeting! I get to go see my side of the family this weekend, can't wait :) My brother's twins are 9 months old, two of only three babies I am not jealous of. I just want to hug the little cuties all day!


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh my gosh ladies. AF has come with a vengence. I was on the treadmill trying to walk off my cramps. I came upstairs and was about to take a shower when the cramps hit me. I was sweating, breathing heavy, and had *terrible* pain. I don't know if it caused me to have a panic attack or what but my hands actually went numb. I was freaking out lying on the bathroom floor. I felt dizzy and like I was going to vomit. This was only about an hour after af started. I drug myself off the floor to get some ibprofen and call my mom. She was very worried obviously. She said that she used to get them all the time like that. I remember about a half dozen times in high school going to the nurse for 2 or 3 hours and being absolutely writhing in pain. I also remember calling off of work a few times because of it. I've always had bad cramps but today I thought I might need an ambulance! I was terrified! My mom mentioned that maybe I have a cyst or something that would make it worse but I was just at the gyno ! Grrrr! I hate the way things happen!Feeling better now, just got the chills, achey, and tired.My mom sent my grandmother to check on me:blush:
Anyway, I hope that there isn't a problem and that i can continue having normal cycles and resume ttc in a little while.Rachel I hope you do have a nice short cycle but not cramps like me! I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Lovetoteach good luck at orientation and have fun seeing your family!Oh and i hope you get af or O really soon! I should really call my brother. I haven't seen him in a while. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Oh my gosh ladies. AF has come with a vengence. I was on the treadmill trying to walk off my cramps. I came upstairs and was about to take a shower when the cramps hit me. I was sweating, breathing heavy, and had *terrible* pain. I don't know if it caused me to have a panic attack or what but my hands actually went numb. I was freaking out lying on the bathroom floor. I felt dizzy and like I was going to vomit. This was only about an hour after af started. I drug myself off the floor to get some ibprofen and call my mom. She was very worried obviously. She said that she used to get them all the time like that. I remember about a half dozen times in high school going to the nurse for 2 or 3 hours and being absolutely writhing in pain. I also remember calling off of work a few times because of it. I've always had bad cramps but today I thought I might need an ambulance! I was terrified! My mom mentioned that maybe I have a cyst or something that would make it worse but I was just at the gyno ! Grrrr! I hate the way things happen!Feeling better now, just got the chills, achey, and tired.My mom sent my grandmother to check on me:blush:
> Anyway, I hope that there isn't a problem and that i can continue having normal cycles and resume ttc in a little while.Rachel I hope you do have a nice short cycle but not cramps like me! I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Lovetoteach good luck at orientation and have fun seeing your family!Oh and i hope you get af or O really soon! I should really call my brother. I haven't seen him in a while. lol

This is why we call AF the witch! I take Midol and put a hot pad over my lower stomach/hip bone area. Luckly I have only had about one or two horrible periods. Hope the witch chills out for the rest of your period.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks, I feel ok at the moment but I am beginning to worry about the cyst thing. I'd hate to call up the doctor when I was literally there a week ago but the symptoms include acne, painful periods, long cycles, etc. If I have anymore pain I'm going to call the doctor and be sure he doesn't want to see me. I was very scared because that was the worst pain I've ever felt and I was shaking, hyperventilating, and numb. I think I should be ok though if I'm not feeling much pain now, right? I hate worrying so much.


----------



## Rachel789

I don't get bad cramps but I used to when I was a teenager to where I had to take pain killers and use a heating pad. My cramps now are so easy. But my best friend has terrible cramps ever since stopping BCP a couple years ago (she was on the pill for many years like us) and hers are REALLY severe she requires pain killers and a heating pad and she said it makes her feel sick. 

I am sorry you have to go through such pain. You may want to ask your dr. if that is normal and your right maybe it is possible it is a cyst?? I don't know much about that though.


----------



## Rachel789

I honestly don't ever know what is going on with my cm and I'm about to give up trying to figure it out. In the morning (sorry tmi) felt really wet down there and my cm was def watery and pretty much all clear and then as the day goes on I find more of a sticky consistency that is whitish looking on my panties. What the heck is that about, what do I record the sticky or the watery? ugh sooooooo annoying and confusing!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I honestly don't ever know what is going on with my cm and I'm about to give up trying to figure it out. In the morning (sorry tmi) felt really wet down there and my cm was def watery and pretty much all clear and then as the day goes on I find more of a sticky consistency that is whitish looking on my panties. What the heck is that about, what do I record the sticky or the watery? ugh sooooooo annoying and confusing!

I try not to base too much off of my cm because it does change throughout the day. I try to check it mstly around the fertile time to make sure it is clear and slippery. Try checking it once a day at the same time and record what it is then or only check it around pos opks or temp dips....whenever you think you might O. TTC is really confusing and emotionally draining, that's for sure. I never thought that it would be so hard. Maybe I'm just not very fertile or something:nope:


----------



## Rachel789

I think your right I really need to stop obsessing over checking it daily because mine always seems to change throughout the day and it seems like it is impossible to know what is happening with it. CD 12 and even though I know I am not close to O day I am going to do an OPK today just because I have 50 of them so why not! :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

I called the doctor because I was really concerned about what happened yesterday. I've never had such terrible pain in my life and I pray that, unless there is a child coming out of me, I never have it again! Unfortunately they want me to come in Monday and have an ultrasound. I suppose they just want to be sure there aren't any cysts or an underlying reason for the pain. I'm terrified that there may be something wrong.I have had BAD cramping before but what happened to me yesterday was absolutely awful. I'm so sick of all of these problems I'm having that I can't even stand it. The nurse who talked to me on the phone mentioned that it took here 3 months to get pregnant and I started to cry. She thought I was crying because of the cramps but I was crying because I've been trying for 6 months and wanting a baby for years and here she thought she struggled in the 3 months she tried. I feel so terrible that I am angry and jealous about other people's pregnancies. I wasn't raised to be a jealous person, I was raised to be happy for other people. I guess the plus side to this is that if there is a serious problem they will be able to diagnose and hopefully fix it, but I'm just so tired and fed up with TTC. I'm starting to wonder if it's worth all of the pain. All I wanted was a family. Who would have thought it would take this long or be this painful? I am not very happy right now:cry:...


----------



## Happily

I've had pain like that the last 3 cycles I've had. I even went to the hospital for it because it was that terrible. They found nothing in the ultrasound and did a CT scan. Nothing was found, at least I know that I have no cysts or fibroids preventing pregnancy. Though they suspect it may be endometriosis and I have to wait for a few months to get into to have a laproscopy to determine if that is the cause. It was dreadful painful, I felt like I was going to explode inside. Kind of like how I felt when I nearly died from appendicitis.


----------



## msashbash

Rachel789 - in a book that I have been reading to learn about all this stuff, they recommend recording your MOST FERTILE cm. Mine varies as well but if I have sticky and then wet, I record wet. Just an idea ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

Happily said:


> I've had pain like that the last 3 cycles I've had. I even went to the hospital for it because it was that terrible. They found nothing in the ultrasound and did a CT scan. Nothing was found, at least I know that I have no cysts or fibroids preventing pregnancy. Though they suspect it may be endometriosis and I have to wait for a few months to get into to have a laproscopy to determine if that is the cause. It was dreadful painful, I felt like I was going to explode inside. Kind of like how I felt when I nearly died from appendicitis.

I am sorry that you also had to deal with this because it was by far the worst pain I've felt thus far in my near 25 years. I was seconds away from calling 911 but I called my mom instead. My hands were numb and tingly and trembling. I think I was having a panic attack due to the severe pain. I honestly thought that I would vomit or pass out (or both) I was that dizzy. I couldn't catch my breath and I was sweaty and hot. It was terrifying and I was at home by myself. I didn't want to scare my husband but I wanted to call him because I honestly didn't know if was going to have to go to the hospital.The whole thing lasted about 45 min to an hour and then the pain receded enough so I could get off of the bathroom floor and lie on the couch and stop trembling in pain. Before birth control I also had severe cramping but it was just severe pain and the occasional hot flash, not this terrible 'going to die' feeling. I'm so scared I'm falling apart here. I finally think I have a 'normal' cycle and something else happens. I just get to thinking that I'm not meant to have children or something because it's always something. I'm so sorry to go on and rant and complain and pity myself but I know that if anyone understands it's you girls here.:cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Happily said:
> 
> 
> I've had pain like that the last 3 cycles I've had. I even went to the hospital for it because it was that terrible. They found nothing in the ultrasound and did a CT scan. Nothing was found, at least I know that I have no cysts or fibroids preventing pregnancy. Though they suspect it may be endometriosis and I have to wait for a few months to get into to have a laproscopy to determine if that is the cause. It was dreadful painful, I felt like I was going to explode inside. Kind of like how I felt when I nearly died from appendicitis.
> 
> I am sorry that you also had to deal with this because it was by far the worst pain I've felt thus far in my near 25 years. I was seconds away from calling 911 but I called my mom instead. My hands were numb and tingly and trembling. I think I was having a panic attack due to the severe pain. I honestly thought that I would vomit or pass out (or both) I was that dizzy. I couldn't catch my breath and I was sweaty and hot. It was terrifying and I was at home by myself. I didn't want to scare my husband but I wanted to call him because I honestly didn't know if was going to have to go to the hospital.The whole thing lasted about 45 min to an hour and then the pain receded enough so I could get off of the bathroom floor and lie on the couch and stop trembling in pain. Before birth control I also had severe cramping but it was just severe pain and the occasional hot flash, not this terrible 'going to die' feeling. I'm so scared I'm falling apart here. I finally think I have a 'normal' cycle and something else happens. I just get to thinking that I'm not meant to have children or something because it's always something. I'm so sorry to go on and rant and complain and pity myself but I know that if anyone understands it's you girls here.:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: and more :hugs: It always seems like one thing or another gets in the way huh? It will all be worth it though when we get to hold our babies and watch them grow!

As for me orientation was good, filled with videos and paperwork, but I chatted it up with some of my coworkers who seemed really nice. Can't wait until I move closer. It's not going to be fun to drive 40 minutes every week day the next week or two until we move in. We agreed that the first day we get the key we are going to move in a bed, a shower curtain and the dog's kennels. It is going to be soooo much easier when DH and I are both 5-10 minutes from both of our work places!


----------



## ImSoTired

SOunds great. Hope that you have a good experience with your new job and gool luck moving.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you get answers for what happened to you imsotired. That does sounds like you had a panic attack. I get them from time to time but my first one I had when I was 20 was so severe I thought I was dying and had my mom take me to the ER. My hands were numb and even part of my face was, it was really scary!


----------



## Rachel789

That is great to hear everything went well for your first day on the job! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Also I was convienced AF was going to rear her ugly head any moment. It's hard to not know what's up, I have no idea when she might suprise me. If she does I hope it's not while I am working/training!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope you get answers for what happened to you imsotired. That does sounds like you had a panic attack. I get them from time to time but my first one I had when I was 20 was so severe I thought I was dying and had my mom take me to the ER. My hands were numb and even part of my face was, it was really scary!

Yes. Going to the dr Monday to make sure that all is ok. I'm nervous. I haven't had many panic attacks just a few that's why I assumed the numbness was from a panic attack. I do have bad anxiety on occasion but not lately and not to that degree. It is very scary. The cramps were excruciating though. So I guess thats why. I dunno, I'm just so confused. How are you today ,Rachel?


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach-Now that you are getting a job you can purchase a cheap insurance policy and get that checked out. I hope you get af or something soon.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach-Now that you are getting a job you can purchase a cheap insurance policy and get that checked out. I hope you get af or something soon.

True story. I will be able to get insurance through work once I have been there for 90 days.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach-Now that you are getting a job you can purchase a cheap insurance policy and get that checked out. I hope you get af or something soon.
> 
> True story. I will be able to get insurance through work once I have been there for 90 days.Click to expand...

Well thats even better. I hope you get your cycles straightened out asap.


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news that you will be getting insurance! Hopefully your cycles are back on track before 90 days but if not I hope the Dr. can help you get back on track.

Things are the same here nothing much to speak of. Took an OPK today just because I have 50 of them lying around but I knew it would be negative. It had the standard faint line I always see.


----------



## Rachel789

FF gave me cross hairs for CD 10 but I know I didn't O yet. That would be the day when I actually O early :haha: I just pray it happens by CD 20 at least!! 

Imsotired-didn't that happen to you last cycle?


----------



## Happily

Rachel789 said:


> FF gave me cross hairs for CD 10 but I know I didn't O yet. That would be the day when I actually O early :haha: I just pray it happens by CD 20 at least!!
> 
> Imsotired-didn't that happen to you last cycle?

Better off hoping for before CD17. Anything from that point on is at high risk of miscarriage. At CD24 the egg is not considered viable any longer. Though it is possible to have a successful pregnancy and healthy baby, the chances at or beyond CD24 is very, very slim.

I've had 6 miscarriages so far, and I've never ovulated earlier than CD18; specialist said there is no reason for all these miscarriages that I've had other than the late ovulation.


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry for all your losses. I have been concerned about the whole late O thing too and have read a lot of mixed things about the egg not being good anymore at that point,ect. I hope that isn't true because aside from being on BCP I have never had a normal cycle in my life, makes me scared that because of this I am infertile.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

I don't think I agree with the whole late O bad egg thing. I had a internal scan at cd15 and although follicles were developing they were just not ready. I don't think they actually get over baked. If anything it's orob more related to uterine lining but again I've not read much research to support this.

Rachel - don't think you've O'd yet either. Hope it doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Imsotired - sorry the witch got you but great it looks like your cycles are sorting out.

Lovetoteach - great about the insurance.


----------



## Rachel789

How are you doing bean? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Cd22 today. Hopping it's O day. +OPK yesterday. My surges are crazy short. Completely negative yesterday am, positive at 1pm and 6pm but back to negative this morning!

Had an internal scan which didn't show any problems. Showed my ovaries were active preparing follicles.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> FF gave me cross hairs for CD 10 but I know I didn't O yet. That would be the day when I actually O early :haha: I just pray it happens by CD 20 at least!!
> 
> Imsotired-didn't that happen to you last cycle?

yeah FF was silly. Same thing, gave me crosshairs at cd9, O'd on cd16!


----------



## ImSoTired

happily sorry for your losses. :hugs:
yay Bean and Rachel! Hope you both O soon! 
Lovetoteach I know you are gonna get your cycles regular quick. 
I agree with bean on the late O. Perhaps sometimes the egg is prepared early and in this case it is less viable. However I believe that sometimes the egg is just prepared late and is therefore a brand new egg when it is released. I know that my ttc buddies, the 2 that got pregnant both O'd late in their cycles and got pg. They are 15 and 13 weeks now with so far healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ladies I think the soy has worked along with the cassava. I'll let you know when AF comes. If FF is right on when she should come this cycle would be my shortest cycle ever.


----------



## colourful20

Hi all

This is my first post on here, I've just been reading everyone elses. I had the implant for 6 years and then the Depo injection for a year. My last depo shot was in January 2011. For the first six months I was NPNT. In September I started tracking my cycles and they have been really short - 22 to 24 days. AF has only been lasting a day. Conceiving is taking forever, I have 1 child already who is now 10th which I had no problem with.

Its driving me crazy - I'm currently taking the Cassava supplement, checking cm and taking opk's. I'm worried that I'm not going to get pregnant again either because of the bc or because I had the LLETZ procedure. 

Currently on CD 24 hope this is my month.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

colourful20 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post on here, I've just been reading everyone elses. I had the implant for 6 years and then the Depo injection for a year. My last depo shot was in January 2011. For the first six months I was NPNT. In September I started tracking my cycles and they have been really short - 22 to 24 days. AF has only been lasting a day. Conceiving is taking forever, I have 1 child already who is now 10th which I had no problem with.
> 
> Its driving me crazy - I'm currently taking the Cassava supplement, checking cm and taking opk's. I'm worried that I'm not going to get pregnant again either because of the bc or because I had the LLETZ procedure.
> 
> Currently on CD 24 hope this is my month.

How long have you been on Cassava Join my thread it in my siggy


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Tmi, but I have been having lots of slippery cm, sometimes a bit stretchy, sometimes not, though I have not really been checking. Just notice when going to the bathroom. Slippery cm usually comes before af right? I don't know what to think, I was wet 24/7 everyday before bcp. Its a bit yellow though.


----------



## colourful20

I started Cassava partway through my last cycle. It seems to have lengthened this cycle as currently on CD25 maybe this is my month


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Tmi, but I have been having lots of slippery cm, sometimes a bit stretchy, sometimes not, though I have not really been checking. Just notice when going to the bathroom. Slippery cm usually comes before af right? I don't know what to think, I was wet 24/7 everyday before bcp. Its a bit yellow though.

hmm. Not sure. I was much more wet before the pill as well. Maybe af is coming of maybe your body is going to try to O again. Either one would work for you I'm sure. Hope something happens very soon!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with imsotired, it could really be either! I hope something happens for you asap. 

I started having a lot of slippery and stretchy cm yesterday and today so it seems my body is at least attempting to do something but we will have to see still if it succeeds. I didn't get a chance to take an OPK today but I will tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel789

And FF smartened up and took away my crosshairs! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I wanted to let you know that DH made that soup you gave me the recipe for this weekend and it was amazing! Thanks we are going to mix that into our meal routine now. We are always looking for healthy and tastey options.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-I wanted to let you know that DH made that soup you gave me the recipe for this weekend and it was amazing! Thanks we are going to mix that into our meal routine now. We are always looking for healthy and tastey options.

Awesome :) I loved it so much, and it was so easy that I just had to share.


----------



## ImSoTired

I had an ultasound today and the doctor says everything looks good. So I'm hoping that the next time we ttc we succeed. I'm happy to know everything is ok but what a waste of my time, going to the gyno twice! I didn't want to go but the nurse I spoke to on the phone was adamant. It's so uncomfortable going in the first place let alone twice and I have such anxiety about going. He gave me a pain killer for when I have my period in case it happens again. I hate telling people that it was just cramping because I feel like people don't take me seriously. My mother said that she used to get them that bad as well and when she went to give birth it was extremely similar pain to the cramps that she had every month when she got af. So it's that bad aparently. Going to take off this month and see where that takes me. Rachel I hope you O nice and early! Love to teach I hope you O/get af soon! How is everyone?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Still feeling like AF is coming. Every time I go to the bathroom I am sure af has arrived, but she isn't here yet.


----------



## Rachel789

Took an OPK today but obv was neg. I don't think I am Oing anytime soon, I don't know why I ever get my hopes up. Ohhhh well, I will just keep waiting, I should be a pro at that game by now!

lovetoteach-I hope what you are feeling means something is happenning!

imsotired-Happy to hear your ultra sound went well! Hopefully you don't get that bad of cramps again!


----------



## ImSoTired

Great girls. I hope something happens for each of you very very soon.:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, I am so tired this evening.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I had an ultasound today and the doctor says everything looks good. So I'm hoping that the next time we ttc we succeed. I'm happy to know everything is ok but what a waste of my time, going to the gyno twice! I didn't want to go but the nurse I spoke to on the phone was adamant. It's so uncomfortable going in the first place let alone twice and I have such anxiety about going. He gave me a pain killer for when I have my period in case it happens again. I hate telling people that it was just cramping because I feel like people don't take me seriously. My mother said that she used to get them that bad as well and when she went to give birth it was extremely similar pain to the cramps that she had every month when she got af. So it's that bad aparently. Going to take off this month and see where that takes me. Rachel I hope you O nice and early! Love to teach I hope you O/get af soon! How is everyone?

Glad that nothing was wrong. Hope you don't experience that every af.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Took a nap just now (since I had to wake up at 5am this morning), and when I woke up I almost threw up right when I sat up, wierd...


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Took a nap just now (since I had to wake up at 5am this morning), and when I woke up I almost threw up right when I sat up, wierd...

Hope youre not getting sick or something. So strange. How are you girls today?


----------



## Rachel789

Nothing new here just waiting impatiently to O! How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Nothing here at all. Hope you O very soon Rachel I'm keeping my fx'd for you! I'm not trying to get pregnant this month so I'll route for you! lol


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks! I just really want to see some kind of improvement. The past couple cycles it seems my body is setteling in at Oing around CD 40 give or take which is irritating because I O'ed on CD 24 my 2nd cycle off BCP, so I don't get why not my body wants to take longer. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks! I just really want to see some kind of improvement. The past couple cycles it seems my body is setteling in at Oing around CD 40 give or take which is irritating because I O'ed on CD 24 my 2nd cycle off BCP, so I don't get why not my body wants to take longer. Makes no sense to me.

I don't think my body makes much sense either. In Sept and Oct my cycle was 33 days exactly which made me think I was somewhat regular. Then I had my longest cycle ever! I don't know why it's so strange but I do believe it's from the pill. I wish I had never went on it. It's got to be the hormones. Thats all I can think of!


----------



## Rachel789

Your right that is the only thing that makes sense. And I read that it takes up to several years for your cycle to regulate from when you first start menstruating. I never even gave my body a chance to figure things out and stupidly went on the pill when I was 16 because I hated getting pimples. I feel like my body never got a chance to mature and figure out its rhythm and then I put it on fake hormones for 12 years and then magically expect it to know what to do when I come off. When I think about it, I shouldnt blame my body for being confused it never had a chance to be normal. I hope it figures things out sooner than later though...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hope I'm not getting sick either. I feel horrible today too, headache and uneasy stomach. Maybe it's just because I had to get up at 5am the past two days. Other then that still no AF, just the same wet threat of her showing up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Your right that is the only thing that makes sense. And I read that it takes up to several years for your cycle to regulate from when you first start menstruating. I never even gave my body a chance to figure things out and stupidly went on the pill when I was 16 because I hated getting pimples. I feel like my body never got a chance to mature and figure out its rhythm and then I put it on fake hormones for 12 years and then magically expect it to know what to do when I come off. When I think about it, I shouldnt blame my body for being confused it never had a chance to be normal. I hope it figures things out sooner than later though...

Youre probably right. The first 2 years I had my period I didn't get one every month and they were always very different. I didn't begin getting cramps until I was 14 or 15 and I didn't get one every month until I was probably 15. I didn't go on the pill untill I was 20 or 21 maybe? I gotta be honest I can hardly remember anymore. But Your body is probably just trying to do whatever it can, the best it can. I won't ever go on the pill again though. It has done enough damage. I guess I will have to put some thought into it once I'm done having children.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hope I'm not getting sick either. I feel horrible today too, headache and uneasy stomach. Maybe it's just because I had to get up at 5am the past two days. Other then that still no AF, just the same wet threat of her showing up.

Hoping you feel better soon and hope you get af as well.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you feel better asap lovetoteach!


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh I am so frustrated! After we bd'ed tonight I had that very light pink spotting again. It happened a couple time last cycle and now again this cycle. When I tried to research what it could be everything I read says I should go to the Dr. So I guess I will make an appt tomorrow I just hope nothing is wrong with me. I still wonder if it is from the vitex or just a coincidence it happened my first cycle on it. I don't see why the vitex would cause that though...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Ugh I am so frustrated! After we bd'ed tonight I had that very light pink spotting again. It happened a couple time last cycle and now again this cycle. When I tried to research what it could be everything I read says I should go to the Dr. So I guess I will make an appt tomorrow I just hope nothing is wrong with me. I still wonder if it is from the vitex or just a coincidence it happened my first cycle on it. I don't see why the vitex would cause that though...

Hmmm.... that happened to me during my very long cycle. Was the spotting very light and only once after bd? I hope the doctor can help you figure it all out. I'm sure it's nothing serious. Let us know how the appt goes. Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm hoping to O in a week or so. Not going to ttc just hope that my cycles remain nice and short.


----------



## eghhelp

Been off the AWFUL depo in my 10th month now!! 
Irregular bleeding after 7 months...

Coming to the end of one month on the pill (microgyneon) to hopefully get my body straight so I can get my BFP!


:shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

eghhelp said:


> Been off the AWFUL depo in my 10th month now!!
> Irregular bleeding after 7 months...
> 
> Coming to the end of one month on the pill (microgyneon) to hopefully get my body straight so I can get my BFP!
> 
> 
> :shrug:

Sorry. I hear that depo is one of the worst to regulate off of. It's obviously taken quite a bit of time. I hope it doesn't take too much longer for you. GL!


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard it takes some time after depo to become normal. I hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so frustrated! After we bd'ed tonight I had that very light pink spotting again. It happened a couple time last cycle and now again this cycle. When I tried to research what it could be everything I read says I should go to the Dr. So I guess I will make an appt tomorrow I just hope nothing is wrong with me. I still wonder if it is from the vitex or just a coincidence it happened my first cycle on it. I don't see why the vitex would cause that though...
> 
> Hmmm.... that happened to me during my very long cycle. Was the spotting very light and only once after bd? I hope the doctor can help you figure it all out. I'm sure it's nothing serious. Let us know how the appt goes. Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm hoping to O in a week or so. Not going to ttc just hope that my cycles remain nice and short.Click to expand...

The spotting was a very small amount and it was VERY light pink. I wasnt worried the first couple times but since this is the 3rd or 4th time it has happened in a couple months I figure I should at least get checked out to be safe. I called and made the appt. this morning and told them it was due to spotting after sex and irregular cycles. So hopefully I can get my dr. to run blood work for my hormone levels, ect. I couldnt get in until early april so I have to wait awhile!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- Good thinking with the dr appt. Hopefully they will help you figure it all out and it's an easy fix. It's only about a month off. It's good that it is very light and not painful. I'm sure it's nothing serious in that case. Good luck!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Rachel - do you 'inspect' more than you used too? I often have slightly pinky cm post bding. Not a new thing since TTC. If I didn't check TP I wouldn't notice.

I don't think it's anything to worry about but absolutely no harm in chatting with your doctor. 

Imsotired - hope you O soon.


----------



## Rachel789

I mean yea I never used to pay much attention to cm but I always cleaned up after Bd'ing and I always noticed in the past when I did happen to spot after but it was always because AF was due that day or the next. I made an appt. just in case because I knew I wouldnt get in to see the dr. for a month and if the issue stops and I don't keep noticing it I may cancel it because I am due for my yearly check up in June anyway. 

How are you doing Bean?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I still don't know about that spotting after BD, hope the doctors can be of some help.

As for me, waking up early and working three days in a row is a definite change from being unemployed. I am sooo glad that I don't go back in until monday :) I just need to take baby steps back into the working world. I feel so much better today though.


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad you are feeling better!

Well I know I keep saying I think I have ewcm in the past but today I am sure of it and it is the best quality I have seen since December! I still had a neg opk today but I am praying I will o in the next few days!


----------



## colourful20

Well I'm out again this month. AF came on what would have been CD27. Its been 14 months since my last depo injection. I used cassava supplement this month which lengthened my cycle from an average of 23 days since stopping BC and AF is on the third day (last 6 months it had only lasted a day) maybe my cycles are getting back to normal! I wish I'd known more about depo before I'd gone on it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach glad you are feeling better. I have been unemployed for about 10 months and I know that it would be hard for me to get back in the swing of things as well. Good luck!
Rachel I hope you O any day now! I'm routing for you to have a nice short, normal cycle.
colourful I think we all wish we knew more about the birth control we were taking. Congrats on the longer cycle and longer af. Perhaps you are normalizing!
Nothing new for me. Cd8 today. Hoping for another short cycle. I've decided that for the next three months we will ntnp and then I'll begin using opks again in June to try and specifically bd on O day. But for now I'm taking the laid back approach and just hoping that my cycles remain normal!


----------



## Rachel789

Imsotired-I think that is a great idea, I bet you will get pregnant before June being laid back that is usually when it happens it seems!
colourful-That is good that you saw improvement, it will just take time for our bodies to get used to being off birth control you will get normal cycles again.

We finally got DH's SA results back-everything was normal,they did say the motility was just below normal, normal being 50+ his was 47 they said they werent highly concerned but motility affects the sperm making their way to the egg so I am of course a little worried and now DH is a little upset. But the dr. didnt even call us we called them they said they didnt even bother calling us because they considered the results normal so I am going to try not to worry too much, I might get DH some supplements to try and improve the quality of the sperm and the motility. 

Do you girls think if motility is a little below average it would be best to put my legs in the air after BD'ing so gravity can help the swimmers? As of now I just lay flat for about 15 mins or so.

I am still having ewcm today. I am always skeptical so I did the stretch and water tests with it. :haha: It stretched about 3-4 inches and sunk to the bottom of the water in a clump so I think its safe to say this is the real thing this time! I hope to see a pos opk today or tomorrow!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Imsotired-I think that is a great idea, I bet you will get pregnant before June being laid back that is usually when it happens it seems!
> colourful-That is good that you saw improvement, it will just take time for our bodies to get used to being off birth control you will get normal cycles again.
> 
> We finally got DH's SA results back-everything was normal,they did say the motility was just below normal, normal being 50+ his was 47 they said they werent highly concerned but motility affects the sperm making their way to the egg so I am of course a little worried and now DH is a little upset. But the dr. didnt even call us we called them they said they didnt even bother calling us because they considered the results normal so I am going to try not to worry too much, I might get DH some supplements to try and improve the quality of the sperm and the motility.
> 
> Do you girls think if motility is a little below average it would be best to put my legs in the air after BD'ing so gravity can help the swimmers? As of now I just lay flat for about 15 mins or so.
> 
> I am still having ewcm today. I am always skeptical so I did the stretch and water tests with it. :haha: It stretched about 3-4 inches and sunk to the bottom of the water in a clump so I think its safe to say this is the real thing this time! I hope to see a pos opk today or tomorrow!!

Yay for EWCM! Also I don't think you should worry too much if the doctor thinks his SA is normal, I wouldn't think slightly below is too bad. Supplements wouldn't hurt anything though especially if they make you feel better. Flip side is now it will be easy to get your OH to take whatever you want him to take if you tell him it's for his swimmers.

SA must be so nerve racking, my DH would freak out, but he is the type to blame himself for everything. Pretty sure we aren't even going to think about getting a SA until we are nearing a year of ttc. Right now this is only starting our third month and still our first cycle. Frankly I am too scared to find out, but I have DH taking a ultra mega multi vitamin, or whatever it's called from a big vitamin store.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea we just figured why not rule that out early on and DH had no problem going to do it. I guess I will try not to worry about it too much. When I go see my gyno next month I will take the results with me and show her and see what she thinks.

How are you today?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I feel pretty good today so far. I hibernated until 9:30am this morning even though my body tried to force me to wake up a million times, I love laying in bed with my big fluffy comforter. Holding my breath about my temps staying up, but not getting too hopeful. Really just trying to ignore everything except temps. The training at work has at least given about 5-8 hours of every day this week to not think about ttc.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope the relaxing does something for me. Maybe just help keep my cycles short if nothing else.

I think my DH would flip if I asked him to get a SA done. Probably because he'd be scared that he's the problem so that is hopefully our last resort. Rachel, I wouldn't worry about it if the doctors said it was normal. And congrats on the ewcm, I have a feeling youre going to O soon, and I hope you do!

lovetoteach I know this job will be good for keeping your mind off of ttc. Hope your body has finally O'd.


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh I am so upset-I found a little more ewcm this a.m. but now I feel like I am a little more dried up and OPK was clearly neg again today, it has looked the same the past four days. I think my body failed again or something because it doesnt seem like it is happening. Either that or I was wrong about the ewcm, but I swear this time it was it, it was crystal clear yesterday and stretched about 3-4 inches, sperm wouldnt do that would it? Also a little that I found this morning stretched about 4 inches then I did the water test and sure enough it clumped and sunk to the bottom so it must have been real ewcm right?

I just hate getting my hopes up, I really need to stop doing that to myself it makes this so much more difficult and depressing.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmm, I have never heard of the water test before. Haven't had enough this cycle to test that theory, just a ton of creamy cm, or slippery stuff that only shows on toliet paper. Then again, I stopped obsessing about cm a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rachel789

I read about the water test here:

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-or-semen


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, I know that FF takes cm very seriously as an O symptom but I don't. I rarely get ewcm and when I do it isn't as stretchy as I'd think and it's not overly abundant. Which proves you can O without it so it must also be possible to not O and have it. I just feel like the opk and the temp rise is plenty of proof that I've O'd and if I get ewcm it's just a plus. Try not to take it too seriously. I know it must be really disappointing but the worrying and obsessing can only delay O further. I hope you feel better about it and O very soon. You have a dr appt coming up and I'm sure they can help you get sorted out.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel, I know that FF takes cm very seriously as an O symptom but I don't. I rarely get ewcm and when I do it isn't as stretchy as I'd think and it's not overly abundant. Which proves you can O without it so it must also be possible to not O and have it. I just feel like the opk and the temp rise is plenty of proof that I've O'd and if I get ewcm it's just a plus. Try not to take it too seriously. I know it must be really disappointing but the worrying and obsessing can only delay O further. I hope you feel better about it and O very soon. You have a dr appt coming up and I'm sure they can help you get sorted out.:hugs:

Thank you, and your right I need to look forward to my appointment and hopefully getting some answers. I have the book Taking Charge of your Fertility and in the book the author realllly stresses checking cm and when its slippery and stretchy you are fertile. So I guess because I have started reading that recently I really believed this must have been it because the book really makes you think thats major fertile time. But I now have on cm so I don't think anything is happening, so it is what it is now I can't change that I am just going to go on with my life and try to BD every other day and hope it doesnt take too much longer.


----------



## ImSoTired

Everyone is different. Perhaps some women just don't get as much fertile cm, and maybe some women also get a lot of it at different times. Do you always get pos opks or are they usually just near pos? Maybe you have a short surge and that's why your opk was neg? I hope you get a temp rise soon. The doctor will def be able to tell you what's up. The bd'ing every other day should get it done though.

I'm actually getting a bit bored because I'm not obsessing, lol. We are still bd'ing without any protection whenever we feel like it. I'm just not using opks or stressing about whether or not we got it done on O day. Im sure FF will probably ruin my relaxed mood when I finally realize when I've O'd but I'm hoping not. I just hate the stress of ttc! It's so easy to get disappointed and overwhelmed. I don't know why it's gotta be so difficult.


----------



## Rachel789

I know what you are saying and honestly I keep comtemplating taking it easy, but I don't think I can do that until I get my cycles in order.  I think if you can stick with that plan you will be happier. It is so stressful and not good for our bodies.

I have only had one true positive OPK since I started taking them back in October. I had it in December. The first cycle I was taking them in October I had a lot of near positives but no true pos but I did get a temp shift that showed I O'ed. Ever since then aside from that one positive the rest have just been faint lines.

I am pretty much convinced though today I have not O'ed and that my body is not trying to right now either. cm has been non existent since yesterday and of course the negative opks. So I guess I just have to keep waiting, I will take a few days off from taking opks because it is really depressing seeing negative after negative for a month straight, besides I am always too busy on the weekend to try to squeeze in time for them.

I have now been on the vitex for about 2.5 months. If I don't see an improvement this cycle I might just stop taking it. I may decide to give it one more cycle after this at the most but I just don't see it helping so far.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Not read all posts fully so sorry if I get facts wrong. As I see it....

Fertile CM is a strong indicator of fertility. You are unlikely to get pregnant with creamy cm. BUT some ladies don't see there EWCM only watery/clear. In these instances EWCM is often hiding in the cervix or just too slippery to 'catch'. In the past I've naughtily kept trying and doing kegals and eventually got EWCM. Best time to check is after a bowel motion. 

With regard to multiple EWcM in one cycle. I think this is our bodies preparing the failing. I now believe that this is because the body doesn't think the egg is ready. I had fertile cm before my ultrasound, the US confirmed that I didn't have follicles ready. Rachel - yoy'll get fertile CM at O time, you just can't presume that fertile CM means O.

Maybe try red clover tea?

With regard to OPKs, I often get a false surge, EWCM and no O then O 5-7 days later. This cycle my OPKs were going from barely a second line to 50% line then barely a line again. Had an emotional breakdown when I had a clearly negative OPK in the am with an IC (was so sure it should be O day) then at 1pm did a digi (didn't have IC with me) and got a smiley, did an IC at 4pm and clearly positive but both were negative by 8pm! If I only tested once a day, even twice I'd have easily missed it.


----------



## Rachel789

That's crazy how quickly the surge can come and go wow! I just don't have the patience to test 2-3 times a day, but I will keep in mind I may miss it by only testing once a day. I have accepted that my body possibly geared up but didn't O but I am praying it will try again sometime next week!

I hope you get your BFP this cycle bean! :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Rachel. I don't think testing a few times helps. I end up not drinking enough fluid.

Hope you're not waiting much longer.

Sorry about all the typos. Just been correcting a few.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Ladies how is everyone?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I know you will O soon. Keep your head up.
Hi Bean! Hope you are doing well!
I am ok, hotpink, I'm cd10 and still bored out of my mind with this cycle. I hope it's a short one though like last time. I dunno what I'll do if I have another long cycle, throw a tantrum I guess. lol. I'm just temping along and trying not to get too stressed. My temp is it's usual up and down. Nothing at all new. Hoping to go to the bookstore today and get a few books to read to keep my mind off of ttc. At least for this month. How is eveyone else today?


----------



## Rachel789

I hope so too! Heading to the beach today. Gonna relax and.have some drinks! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I hope so too! Heading to the beach today. Gonna relax and.have some drinks! :happydance:

:thumbup: I am thinking the same! No beach here in London, but a nice dinner and a couple of drinks!


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like a plan let's enjoy some drinks while we can


----------



## ImSoTired

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too! Heading to the beach today. Gonna relax and.have some drinks! :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup: I am thinking the same! No beach here in London, but a nice dinner and a couple of drinks!Click to expand...

No beach here in PA either and it's a whopping 29 degrees, lol. It was 60 on Wed and Thurs though. Have fun at the beach Rachel!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Sounds like a plan let's enjoy some drinks while we can

That is what I keep telling myself, have a drink while I can, because HOPEFULLY I will soon be avoiding alcohol for 9 months.... :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks its a high in the low 80s here today!:wohoo:


----------



## ImSoTired

rachel789 said:


> thanks its a high in the low 80s here today!:wohoo:

lucky!!!


----------



## Bean66

I was so excited that it's in the 60's in London today.

I've been the same, red wine and rare steak last night. Hoping it'll be the last time for 9months!!! 7dpo today. Trying to wait until 12dpo before testing.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> I was so excited that it's in the 60's in London today.
> 
> I've been the same, red wine and rare steak last night. Hoping it'll be the last time for 9months!!! 7dpo today. Trying to wait until 12dpo before testing.

:dust: to you Bean!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing new here. Cold and rainy, had some definite cramps today and tons of watery lotion like cm, but other than that day 1,000,000 of a boring cycle.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope youre getting af lovetoteach!!! I'm exhausted today and my allergies are acting up. It's going to be near 60 degrees outside today so I'm hoping to get out there for a bit. Nothing else new here. Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm out started to spot today


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm out started to spot today

Boo! On to the next cycle, time to rejoin me in the wait for ovulation.


I feel like I am going to throw up today and tmi, but when I just tried to have a BM I got lots of egg white cm. Can't find it when I look for it, but there was enough to be very noticable on the toliet paper. Feel like I am having car/motion sickness.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have you tested?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

OPK, not in awhile. I peed on an internet cheapy prego test this morning for the heck of it, but I was in a hurry so I stuck it in my pee stream instead of dipping it like I was suppose to, so my pee splashed past the max line. It was a BFN. Can't take an OPK for a few more hours though because I JUST went pee like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## ImSoTired

I really hope something is happening for you lovetoteach!
Sorry witch got you hotpink. Better luck next cycle,no?
Nothing new here. It's supposed to warm up and stay nice this week! I can't wait! I love to go outside and go for walks! My crocuses along the garage are blooms and the rest of my spring flowers have sprouted. So cool! It's also great for my dogs arthritis to be in the warmth and sun. I hope she feels better! FF gave me it's silly crosshairs today but I know it's just ridiculous. It did the same thing last cycle so I'm not surprised. I think I might be getting a UTI or something...ick! Going to go by cranberry juice later. So much to do around here today. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just to let you ladies know my spotting only lasted 4 hour yesterday and woke up this morning with a :bfp:


----------



## ImSoTired

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Just to let you ladies know my spotting only lasted 4 hour yesterday and woke up this morning with a :bfp:

Congrats


----------



## ImSoTired

FF took the crosshairs away because I had a temp dip. I'm just hoping that I O in the next week and my cycle stays nice and short! How is everyone else?


----------



## jgoodall08

Hi ladies,

I'm confused & was hoping some opinions can
Shed some light on what's going on.
I got off birth control at the beginning of Feb.
I got a full blown period starting either feb 5th or feb 12th
And had it for a week. Then on feb 23rd (a week a half or so after my period ended) I had some moderate red bleeding or 3 days. I wasn't too concerned at the time because I figured my body was adjusting to not being on the pill.
Then on march 1st I had pink discharge in the past and have only 
Has that during previous pregnancies. So then I started thinking maybe I was pregnant. So I tested yesterday and got a very faint very thin line on clearblue which I have since learned are evil and notorious for false positives.I had another clearblue and took it today and it was negative. Do you guys think my body is just doing weird stuff because it's adjusting to no pills? Do I count that three day bleed as a period? I'm going crazy! Thanks for reading!


----------



## ImSoTired

jgoodall I'm not really sure about your situation. I would keep testing just incase you are pregnant. Try different tests. Maybe your body is just adjusting to your hormones that have come on since stopping the pill. I personally had my regular withdrawl pill bleed and then another regular period 29 days later and that is when things really went crazy. I did not have bleeding in between. I would give it some time and they check in with your doctor if you are bleeding between cycles. Sorry I'm not a lot of help. Good luck to you.


----------



## Happily

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but maybe I will finally have a normal(ish) cycle! All signs point to ovulation yesterday. I'm sure hoping my temps over the next few days won't disappoint.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck Happily.


----------



## Bean66

jgoodall08 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm confused & was hoping some opinions can
> Shed some light on what's going on.
> I got off birth control at the beginning of Feb.
> I got a full blown period starting either feb 5th or feb 12th
> And had it for a week. Then on feb 23rd (a week a half or so after my period ended) I had some moderate red bleeding or 3 days. I wasn't too concerned at the time because I figured my body was adjusting to not being on the pill.
> Then on march 1st I had pink discharge in the past and have only
> Has that during previous pregnancies. So then I started thinking maybe I was pregnant. So I tested yesterday and got a very faint very thin line on clearblue which I have since learned are evil and notorious for false positives.I had another clearblue and took it today and it was negative. Do you guys think my body is just doing weird stuff because it's adjusting to no pills? Do I count that three day bleed as a period? I'm going crazy! Thanks for reading!


Hi, there is a chance you're pregnant but just to tell you my experience. I had my withdrawal bleed then a 58day cycle of random spotting, nausea, bloating and cramps. We hadn't started TTC so knew they weren't pregnancy signs. I'm sure if we had started I'd have been sure I was pregnant.

Hope you catch quick.


Hey to everyone else. Hope your bodies are behaving!


----------



## Happily

ImSoTired said:


> Good luck Happily.

Thanks. It'd be awesome if I O'd on CD 17, as I think I might have. Anything is better than another 6 month cycle. It's been so many years now since I last had a normal cycle. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I cannot seem to help myself. I'm excited for the possibility of normality.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry I have been kind of quiet the past couple days, I am just feeling really depressed as it is CD 23 and nothing is happening. I would have even been excited to O by today because it would have been some kind of improvement as my earliest O was CD 24. I know it is possible it's just the BC and I just need to be patient but a big part of me thinks something is wrong with me, I have a bad feeling I have PCOS or something. I was looking through some charts on FF and majority of them that had late O had PCOS or a thyroid issue. I have never had a normal cycle in my life aside from on BCP, I really think something is wrong with me. I hope the dr. will help me next month and give me answers so I can stop wondering and accept it and work with what I have if I do in fact have something wrong with me. :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Just to let you ladies know my spotting only lasted 4 hour yesterday and woke up this morning with a :bfp:

Omg, bfp!!?? Where is the picture? have you taken another test today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry I have been kind of quiet the past couple days, I am just feeling really depressed as it is CD 23 and nothing is happening. I would have even been excited to O by today because it would have been some kind of improvement as my earliest O was CD 24. I know it is possible it's just the BC and I just need to be patient but a big part of me thinks something is wrong with me, I have a bad feeling I have PCOS or something. I was looking through some charts on FF and majority of them that had late O had PCOS or a thyroid issue. I have never had a normal cycle in my life aside from on BCP, I really think something is wrong with me. I hope the dr. will help me next month and give me answers so I can stop wondering and accept it and work with what I have if I do in fact have something wrong with me. :cry:

I know what it is like to worry but please don't worry. I have a lot of PCOS symptoms but the doctor hasn't diagnosed me with anything and I've had bloods drawn and an ultrasound. I also have a family history of hypothyroidism and my bloods came back normal.The odds are it is just your normal unfortunately of youre still messed up from BC. I know how easy it is to get disouraged but please remember that as long as you ovulate you still have a chance. I hope you O very soon. and I'm sending you lots of:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you. I just had a break down today after seeing yet another negative opk. I am going to lay off them and checking cm for a few days so I don't drive myself crazy. I just need my doctors appt to hurry up so I can get some answers one way or another. Some days I feel positive and others I just want to cry. I had a good cry about it today so hopefully I can move on and feel better for awhile. Thank god I have you ladies to talk to about this and make me feel better. I hope you o very soon and have a nice normal cycle again imsotired!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I just found out my friend and his gf are having a baby. On accident of course. Does anyone know how difficult it was to pretend to be happy for them and not jealous. I feel like such an awful person because I can't just be happy for them. I know he will be a wonderful father but they werent even trying!:cry:I'm such a bad friend!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg. I just found out my friend and his gf are having a baby. On accident of course. Does anyone know how difficult it was to pretend to be happy for them and not jealous. I feel like such an awful person because I can't just be happy for them. I know he will be a wonderful father but they werent even trying!:cry:I'm such a bad friend!


Not a bad friend, you just want it to be your turn!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you. I just had a break down today after seeing yet another negative opk. I am going to lay off them and checking cm for a few days so I don't drive myself crazy. I just need my doctors appt to hurry up so I can get some answers one way or another. Some days I feel positive and others I just want to cry. I had a good cry about it today so hopefully I can move on and feel better for awhile. Thank god I have you ladies to talk to about this and make me feel better. I hope you o very soon and have a nice normal cycle again imsotired!!

:hugs: I am going crazy right there with you. Going to give it up and call the doctor tomorrow to make an appointment. My mother in law says she will help me pay for it since I don't have insurance yet with my new job. I can't wait anymore and a 80 something day cycle is nuts, I can't have another 10-11 month gap between periods. Too bad doctors aren't magic, but it's worth a consult I guess.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck at the dr lovetoteach. Hope they can straighten you right out.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I just had a break down today after seeing yet another negative opk. I am going to lay off them and checking cm for a few days so I don't drive myself crazy. I just need my doctors appt to hurry up so I can get some answers one way or another. Some days I feel positive and others I just want to cry. I had a good cry about it today so hopefully I can move on and feel better for awhile. Thank god I have you ladies to talk to about this and make me feel better. I hope you o very soon and have a nice normal cycle again imsotired!!
> 
> :hugs: I am going crazy right there with you. Going to give it up and call the doctor tomorrow to make an appointment. My mother in law says she will help me pay for it since I don't have insurance yet with my new job. I can't wait anymore and a 80 something day cycle is nuts, I can't have another 10-11 month gap between periods. Too bad doctors aren't magic, but it's worth a consult I guess.Click to expand...

That is great news that you are able to go see a Dr! I hope we both get answers very soon.

Imsotired-i totally understand how you feel. Everyone around me is falling pregnant after trying for a month and I have to pretend I am happy when I am heart broken on the inside. Of course I really am happy for them but its so hard when u want it too


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How you ladies today


----------



## Happily

Guess I was wrong, temp dropped today. I dreaded that. I feel so betrayed by my own body.


----------



## ImSoTired

happily, don't fret we have all been there. 

My temp keeps dropping and riseing so ff gave me stupid crosshairs again that I know are inaccurate. Hoping my temps stay down so it will stop giving me false crosshairs. I had a terrible headache last night(I think the nice weather is doing a number on my sinuses) and I had a few drinks as well:blush:. I'm surprised my temp wasn't higher actually. It should be a few days before I hope to O anyway.

I hope you girls are doing well today. Anything new?


----------



## Rachel789

I agree that FF is likely wrong on your O date, but I hope you O for real soon!

My temp went up a lot this morning so I am wondering if I possibly O'ed yesterday?? I had negative OPKs but the one I took on Monday looked darker than the ones I took last week. I didn't take any over the weekend so I guess it is possible I somehow missed the surge. Yesterday was my lowest temp of the cycle aside from CD2 and today my highest so it looks promising but I don't want to get my hopes up. If I did in fact O this would be my earliest O yet. 

Typically given my temping history my temp never goes up this high unless I O'ed, was drinking a lot the night before, or was using my heavy down comforter and woke up feeling really overheated. None of those situations was the case for me when I temped this morning. 

Check out my chart, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach chart looks good but if O was yesterday yay


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Rach chart looks good but if O was yesterday yay

I pray it was, that would be amazing!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Rach chart looks good but if O was yesterday yay
> 
> I pray it was, that would be amazing!Click to expand...

I'm keeping my fx'd for you that your temps stay up!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Rach chart looks good but if O was yesterday yay
> 
> I pray it was, that would be amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping my fx'd for you that your temps stay up!Click to expand...

Thank you, I am not going to lie I will be devastated if it goes back down tomorrow. I always tell myself I won't get my hopes up but I can't help it! :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

I know, Rachel, same here. Just like every month ( I use the term loosley of course, I should say cycle) when AF shows I am SOOOO disappointed. I'm hoping this ntnp will help me better deal with that sort of thing but I have a feeling once my temps show I've O'd I'm still going to go all batsh*t crazy in the tww. We shall see I suppose. I'm routing for you though!FX'D!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

In a weird way when I get AF I am not as depressed as I am when my O takes forever. Don't get me wrong I get a little upset but it never ruins my day or anything. Not like when I think I am going to O and I don't or when I think I see signs but keep getting neg opks


----------



## Rachel789

I think the reason for that is I just know my body and even though I know sometimes you won't have pregnancy symptoms early on, the past few cycles I have just known within a few days of AF coming that I wasn't pg. So I guess when she shows I just was expecting it so it doesnt bother me as much.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I think the reason for that is I just know my body and even though I know sometimes you won't have pregnancy symptoms early on, the past few cycles I have just known within a few days of AF coming that I wasn't pg. So I guess when she shows I just was expecting it so it doesnt bother me as much.

Yeah I always expect AF as well but there is always that little bit of hope that I cling to. Plus AF just sucks to have, lol. But I agree, I am more disappointed when I am waiting for O or when I failed to O. At least AF is a fresh start and it's such a relief to get AF after a loooong cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## ImSoTired

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?

I won't be of much help to you. I'm very sorry. I don't know though because I have never even be pregnant let alone had a chemical. I suggest you consult your doctor if you haven't already to get checked out.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I haven't disappeared, just busy working monday-wednesday! Still taking my temps though and so far nothing has happened. Glad to have work keeping me busy, but I am soo tired!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> In a weird way when I get AF I am not as depressed as I am when my O takes forever. Don't get me wrong I get a little upset but it never ruins my day or anything. Not like when I think I am going to O and I don't or when I think I see signs but keep getting neg opks

Yes! This is what I am feeling, I just wish I would O already. but now I just want AF to come so I can start a fresh cycle. I am giving up on this cycle :(


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> In a weird way when I get AF I am not as depressed as I am when my O takes forever. Don't get me wrong I get a little upset but it never ruins my day or anything. Not like when I think I am going to O and I don't or when I think I see signs but keep getting neg opks
> 
> Yes! This is what I am feeling, I just wish I would O already. but now I just want AF to come so I can start a fresh cycle. I am giving up on this cycle :(Click to expand...

I don't think you should necessarily give up though, I would keep Bd'ing every other day to make sure you are covered. Sometimes our bodies do strange things and you may have just geared up to O and failed and you still might try to O again soon. My cycles are long and I have O'ed as late as CD 40 and I know imsotired has O'ed as late as cd 60 something I think, so don't give up!


----------



## rmsh1

Ok, I can keep up the BDing every other day if OH can :) But no more OPKs unless I get some other indication like watery CM. And I may have actually O'd on Monday, when I got the darkest line on my OPK, I keep looking at it and I do think it might have been equal with the control line, but then the temp shift did not happen, so who knows.

I think I just have to relax for the rest of this cycle


----------



## ImSoTired

Yep I did O around cd 60 in my longest cycle to date. It was so annoying. 
Anywho nothing new here. I'm just waiting for ff to realize I haven't O'd. I'm hoping to O anyday now and keep this cycle nice and short. No opks for me this cycle so we will know when i get the temp rise. We are bd'ing whenever we want without any protection but I am not focusing on ttc. So far so good. I only hope I can keep it up. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rmsh1

I think we have done well with BDing every two days since CD8. Currently on CD31, been BDing every day for last 3, in case Monday's OPK was really positive, but will go back to every other day now. might have a break tonight lol


----------



## Rachel789

I think every other day is ideal, we usually don't get too burned out from every other day, once in a while we will skip two days. But I am always paranoid since I never know when I will O that we will just happen to miss it if I do that.

I really wish I O'ed on Tuesday but it looks like I am still playing the waiting game! I am a pro at that game :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Send me some tips....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, I'm closing on my new house today in a few hours! So excited :)

My temp is up too the same old tricks again, so no real news there yet... if it stays up and I did FINALLY O, we bd'd nowhere near close enough for anything to happen, but right now I would be happy for any sign of progress. Stupid thing is there are no gynocologist in the small town I am moving to, and the gynos in the larger town below us are moving locations, so the closest one is about 25 minutes away, in a bad part of town, or 40 minutes away in a very nice hospital where I currently live for a few more days...


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats! I hope you have excersised your wrist because there is a lot of signing ahead of you! I would go with the nice hospital even if it is the furthest. My gyno is in the nice hospital but fortunately I live very close to it! Thats just my opinion, hope you make the best choice for you and I hope something happens for you soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Can't wait for FF to realize it is wrong. Hoping I get a temp rise soon though. Had a rough night's sleep last night for the first time in weeks. I hope that doesn't continue. Hope everyone else here is doing well!


----------



## rmsh1

My temps could be on the rise....


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm closing on my new house today in a few hours! So excited :)
> 
> My temp is up too the same old tricks again, so no real news there yet... if it stays up and I did FINALLY O, we bd'd nowhere near close enough for anything to happen, but right now I would be happy for any sign of progress. Stupid thing is there are no gynocologist in the small town I am moving to, and the gynos in the larger town below us are moving locations, so the closest one is about 25 minutes away, in a bad part of town, or 40 minutes away in a very nice hospital where I currently live for a few more days...

I hope the closing went well! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

I got my BFP!! :happydance: Czn't quite believe it. It can happen. Took a while for my cycles to settle but I as stilling O'ing late. I can't remember if any of you are taking B complex but I'm sure that it helped with my LP. O'd CD22 this cycle. 13dpo today. Lucky cycle number 7. 1 year and 5 days since stopping BCP.

I hope you all join me soon. I'm sure you will. I will keep popping by as I usually do. Everything crossed for you lovely ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

yayyyy I am so excited for you and it gives me hope!

Were your cycles still as messed up as mine 7 months after BCP? 

My issue isnt with a short LP but just Oing really late, last couple cycles has been around CD40 and this cycle I am already on CD 26 and still no O in site. :nope:


----------



## Bean66

Rachel789 said:


> yayyyy I am so excited for you and it gives me hope!
> 
> Were your cycles still as messed up as mine 7 months after BCP?
> 
> My issue isnt with a short LP but just Oing really late, last couple cycles has been around CD40 and this cycle I am already on CD 26 and still no O in site. :nope:

Thanks. My cycle at 6 months was 56 days long. The rest were shorter but by using OPKs I realised I was O'ing late and my LP was only 9-10days. 

From everything I've read late Oing should reduce your chances you just have to wait longer for each chance and it's harder to get the Bding timing right. 

I really feel for you. I hated waiting until CD20 to O. It got me down too. You'll get there I know you will. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Congratulations, Bean! You are a lucky girl! I hope you send some dust our way! You really are an inspiration as you have had a lot of problems that the rest of us have had. I can't wait until I get my bfp!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Imsotired. I think you'll get your BFP soon look how much better your cycles are now compared to when you started this trend. My cycles improved 3 months ago, so taken a few tries since the improvement. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Bean66 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> yayyyy I am so excited for you and it gives me hope!
> 
> Were your cycles still as messed up as mine 7 months after BCP?
> 
> My issue isnt with a short LP but just Oing really late, last couple cycles has been around CD40 and this cycle I am already on CD 26 and still no O in site. :nope:
> 
> Thanks. My cycle at 6 months was 56 days long. The rest were shorter but by using OPKs I realised I was O'ing late and my LP was only 9-10days.
> 
> From everything I've read late Oing should reduce your chances you just have to wait longer for each chance and it's harder to get the Bding timing right.
> 
> I really feel for you. I hated waiting until CD20 to O. It got me down too. You'll get there I know you will. :hugs:Click to expand...

At this point a CD20 O day would be a blessing, I start to go crazy once CD 20 comes and goes, CD 40 is way too long to wait. I am scared since I O'ed around CD 40 the past two cycles that my body is settling in with that day for O day. :wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP!! :happydance: Czn't quite believe it. It can happen. Took a while for my cycles to settle but I as stilling O'ing late. I can't remember if any of you are taking B complex but I'm sure that it helped with my LP. O'd CD22 this cycle. 13dpo today. Lucky cycle number 7. 1 year and 5 days since stopping BCP.
> 
> I hope you all join me soon. I'm sure you will. I will keep popping by as I usually do. Everything crossed for you lovely ladies.
> 
> :hugs:

Yay!!!:happydance: That is so exiting to know that even though everything was out of wack there is still hope :) I hope I can join you in a few months!


----------



## Rachel789

It looks like I may have my first positive OPK this cycle. I decided to take one today because my temp was so low. I hope I actually O! :happydance:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Rachel that's brilliant!! Fxd Hun!


----------



## ImSoTired

Looking good Rachel! Best of luck to you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Didn't check cm but it was abundant on the tp yesterday and the day before. Not really a temp rise this morning though. Just hoping I haven't failed to O. Not really worried yet surprisingly.It could just be a slow rise. Dh wanted to bd last night as well so that's a plus even though I might not have O'd anyway. I'm sure I'll start to worry soon if temp doesn't rise tomorrow. How about you Rachel?


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> It looks like I may have my first positive OPK this cycle. I decided to take one today because my temp was so low. I hope I actually O! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg

Weekend to be spent BDing then??? ;)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> It looks like I may have my first positive OPK this cycle. I decided to take one today because my temp was so low. I hope I actually O! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg

:thumbup: hope it's not a tease!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Didn't check cm but it was abundant on the tp yesterday and the day before. Not really a temp rise this morning though. Just hoping I haven't failed to O. Not really worried yet surprisingly.It could just be a slow rise. Dh wanted to bd last night as well so that's a plus even though I might not have O'd anyway. I'm sure I'll start to worry soon if temp doesn't rise tomorrow. How about you Rachel?

I am sure u will be o'ing any day now! 

I took another opk last night at 8 after that positive and it was already lighter. I didn't take one on Thursday so I am wondering if I would have gotten a positive on Thursday. My temp went up a good bit today I will have to wait and see if it goes up again tomorrow. If it does then I think o day was yesterday.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't believe I have reached day 90 of my cycle! I tried to call the doctor on friday, but they were closed already due to short friday hours. I hope they can fit me in sometime soon and I don't have to wait a month to get an appointment. Kind of glad I am not prego at the moment though because of all the moving and painintg I am doing/about to do.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea that's def too long I hope u can get into ur Dr soon and get help and be on your way to your bfp asap


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for some beautiful temp rises!!

Unfortunately looks like I'm having a chemical pregnancy. Test this morning is barely positive.


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry Bean, I hope it is not a chemical and the little bean sticks!:hugs:

Lovetoteach hope you can get to the doctor soon and they can get your cycles started again. 90 days, Wow, hang in there. I know it's probably driving you crazy!

Rachel, I hope you O'd! That would be great. I'm waiting for my temp to keep rising as it looks like I either didn't O or I'm risinig slowly again this cycle. I think I O'd friday so maybe we could be in the tww together. I hopefully won't stress too much though I'm really doing pretty well with this ntnp thing so far. 

I'm hoping my temps are accurate, however, because the past 3 nights I've had difficulty sleeping again!:nope: I absolutely hate when I cannot sleep! Hoping this sleep problem doesn't continue.

Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Bean dont give up yet, I really hope you are not having a chemical! :hugs:

Imsotired-it really looks to me like you O'ed but I can't tell exactly when, I would say within the past couple days though.

I have been sleeping reallyyy bad too the past few nights so I don't know how accurate my temps are. Friday night I woke up at 3:30 took my temp which was over 2 hours ealier than my usual time and it was 96.8, then I took forever to fall back asleep and I think I fell asleep for another couple hours and then took my temp again at 6:15 which was 30 mins later than my usual time and my temp was 97.05. I wasnt sure which temp would make more sense so I just left the first temp.

Then last night was the worst night of sleep! I fell asleep around 12:00 woke up at 1:30, 2, 3:30 then took my temp at that time I was feeling hot temp was 97.18. Then woke again around 5 and then again at 7, took temp both times and both were 96.8 so I just went with that temp. Arg this not sleeping crap is so annoying! So I really don't know if my temps are accruate. If I have another temp that is 96.8 or above tomorrow FF will give me crosshairs for CD26. I am still not sure though that I def O'ed. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, I say if your temp goes up one more time than you def O'd on friday. I'm pretty sure I did as well because that was when I had the ewcm when wiping and since then my temp has risen, but slowly. Last cycle I had a pretty slow rise though also. I think we both did O though! Fx'd for another temp rise for each of us tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel, I say if your temp goes up one more time than you def O'd on friday. I'm pretty sure I did as well because that was when I had the ewcm when wiping and since then my temp has risen, but slowly. Last cycle I had a pretty slow rise though also. I think we both did O though! Fx'd for another temp rise for each of us tomorrow!

I know I really hope we both O'ed Friday that would be cool to be in the TWW together! I played around with temps tomorrow and FF will give me crosshairs for Friday if my temp is 96.6 or higher but I will only really believe it if it is higher than 96.8


----------



## ImSoTired

I definately hoping and praying for the both of us. I want to keep these cycles nice and short! And I'm sure you are delighted to have O'd this early as well! I'm not holding my breath that I'm pregnant and I'm really hoping that I don't resort to early testing again but I will be over the moon if I O'd, for the second time, on cd16! I'm hoping my temp is above 97.5! I'm sure I will be here posting bright and early either way,lol.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope so for you too, that would be great news for you to have another normal cycle. IF I did O on friday it wouldnt be my earliest O but it would be a big improvement over the past couple cycles and I would have more faith for next cycle. But if I didn't O yet then it would still be a long crappy cycle with no improvement. The only good news is odds are if I didn't O yet I will O in the next 10 days because my latest O to date so far was CD40 so I hope it won't go later than that but I guess there is no gaurantee it won't!


----------



## ImSoTired

So it appears that I did O on friday. Which would mean this is not only a short cycle but a 'regular' one because it is the same as last cycle, number wise. It only took about 10 months! Sheesh! I can only guess it is a mixture of my diet and excersise and the vitamins. I can only hope it continues to be so regular and predictable because I think it will make it a lot easier to get pregnant! Now if I could only get my hair to stop falling out! Stupid BC will haunt me for life! I just hope it all gets better soon! 

I don't really understand why I have such a gradual temp rise either. I wonder if that is a bad thing? Anyway, I'm trying not to stress about having O'd and praying that I can keep it up. Last cycle I tested about 6 times :blush: and bfn every time of course which just causes me to get depressed:nope:. I need strength to not test until at least the 28th which is when af is due. 

I hope you ladies are all doing well. Rachel, if you didn't O yet I know you will soon because I think you're body has already attempted so it'll try again soon! You have a dr appt coming up as well and that means you'll get your answers! I'm so excited! I think we will all get our bfps one after the other now! Fx'd! How is everybody?


----------



## Bean66

So pleased to hear you've O'd Imsotired. Told you you'd turned a corner. That's fantastic. I wouldn't worry about your slow rise. I hardly get a temp shift and my progesterone levels were good. I think we are all different.

Fingers crossed Rachel. I think you're temp will start increasing tomorrow. I see FF has given you X hairs. Keep being to be safe.


----------



## Rachel789

How are you doing Bean? Is your situation getting any better or did you defnitely have a chemical? If you did I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: and hope you have your sticky bean next cycle.

Imsotired- Yay for crosshairs and regular cycles that is great news! I am so happy for you. I wouldnt worry about the slow rise either, if you look through pregnancy charts on FF there are all kinds of temp patterns, everyone is a little different.

As for me I really don't think I o'ed to be honest, my temps just don't seem right for post O temps. Of course I slept like crap again yesterday so I was waking every couple hours. My usual temp time is 5:45 and I woke at 3:30 and took it then and it was 96.63 then I fell asleep for another 1.5 hours or so and took it again at 5:45 and it was 96.5. I really didn't know what temp to put in FF because if my temp is below 96.6 the crosshairs disappear. I may end up changing my temp back to that because I really dont think I o'ed unfortunately. Ugh this is so depressing. My temps in general the past fews days are not accurate because for some reason I cant sleep more than 1-2 hours at a time and I dont get why its driving me crazy. So who knows what my temps really should be.

What is crazy is even if I take away my positive opk and ewcm I input that day it still leaves the crosshairs and if I take away that one fluke high temp I had last week then even if my temp is 96.5 this morning I still have crosshairs so FF seems convinced but I am not :nope:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Rachel. Remember FF is just software who interprets patterns. I have also read lots of research which shows that not everyone show's a temp shift straight away.

With regard to temps. Prolonged sleep is more accurate than time so I'd take the early temp and adjust it by an hour or so. Adjusted is 97.08 so def looks like you might have O'd BUT keep bding!!

Last cycle, unless you LP is only 7 days, you had a similar pattern with a lack of temp shift.

AFM - No AF yet but FRER was BFN this morning. Maybe a faint line but basically negative. Just a waiting game now. Thanks for the hug.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. I am pretty impressed with my body being on time and behaving! I think I'll take a day off of my diet to celebrate with DH! lol! 

Rachel if you haven't O'd yet you will soon! I'm hoping you get a nice temp rise tomorrow! 

Bean, I hope you are doing well:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

:wacko:


Bean66 said:


> Hey Rachel. Remember FF is just software who interprets patterns. I have also read lots of research which shows that not everyone show's a temp shift straight away.
> 
> With regard to temps. Prolonged sleep is more accurate than time so I'd take the early temp and adjust it by an hour or so. Adjusted is 97.08 so def looks like you might have O'd BUT keep bding!!
> 
> Last cycle, unless you LP is only 7 days, you had a similar pattern with a lack of temp shift.
> 
> AFM - No AF yet but FRER was BFN this morning. Maybe a faint line but basically negative. Just a waiting game now. Thanks for the hug.

I am def going to start up again today with BD'ing every other day until I am 100% sure I o'ed, just to be safe. 

I have been trying to analyze my past cycles but last cycle was my first full cycle on the vitex so I am wondering if that is why my post o temps look different than my first two cycles. My first two cycles my LP was about 13 days so I would think it would stay close to that give or take one day, so a 7 day lp makes no sense, right? arggg its still so confusing, to this day I still dont know why I had that bleeding in the middle of my LP which was just like my normal AFs only to get AF again 12 days later, none of it makes sense.


----------



## Rachel789

I havent taken an opk since my positive on Friday. I took the one opk at 2 pm friday and it was positive then I took another at 8 and it was negative. I didnt take one thursday so I am thinking Friday was the day I o'ed or was supposed to O. I am going to take another opk today just out of curiosity.


----------



## Rachel789

I really cant decide what to do with my temps but I just went in and put down what my temp was the first time I took it each night even though it was early, I am not going to adjust I will just leave them at that. I also marked sleep deprived in the notes and made a note of what my temp was when I took it later that way if I decide to change them again I can go back and do it. I just wish I could sleep normal and this would never be an issue!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I have had trouble sleeping a lot too and I have no clue why. I used to sleep like a rock and the past year or so I haven't been a good sleeper. Last night, thank God, I slept really well but I know it is just a matter of time before I have difficulty sleeping again. I'm trying not to worry about it or stress too much. I agree it is so difficult when you are trying to temp but I just take it for what it is. I hope you can develop a better sleeping pattern.


----------



## ImSoTired

How is everyone today? 

I am 4dpo. Nothing new at all. WOke up 20 min before my alarm this morning:wacko:! So annoying! Very sleepy and having sinus problems from allergies. I love the nice weather but it is making my allergies act up BADLY! UGG! Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How all of you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## Rachel789

Doing ok here, how are you hotpink?

Your chart is looking good so far imsotired!

CD 32 here and still doubtful I O'ed. FF is so convinced that even if I take away the positive opk it still wants to leave the crosshairs. I think it will figure it out eventually. I am going to continue to bd every other day and hope I o for real soon. I just don't get why my body likes O'ing close to CD 40 the past few cycles, it is scaring me.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Rachel

I am not 100% sure, but it looks like ff is taking your average temps prior to CD28, and the ones after and that is why it is saying you have O'd. Your last 3-4 temps have been higher than the average before CD28, and you did get a positive OPK then, so perhaps you did actually O!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I hope you have O'd but only time will tell I guess. You're temps do look slightly higher so perhaps you have? I have my fx'd for you.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Hi Rachel
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but it looks like ff is taking your average temps prior to CD28, and the ones after and that is why it is saying you have O'd. Your last 3-4 temps have been higher than the average before CD28, and you did get a positive OPK then, so perhaps you did actually O!

Thanks for your input and you are probably right, that must be why FF is figuring that. My only confusion is my first couple cycles I charted I had a very clear and much higher temp shift within a couple days of O. As for my chart from last cycle I really don't know what happened or when I really O'ed. FF picked a day that confuses me last cycle as well but if FF was right then my temps this cycle look similar to last for a few days past O. I just don't see why my temps post o would be so different all of the sudden unless it is the vitex. But shouldnt the vitex be raising my progesterone? arg its all so confusing! :wacko: I am sure I will get more answers in the next week or so.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing alright Rach just waiting to Ovulate now, today was my last dose of soy hopefully O will come cd13/14 again.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you O nice and early again! The soy seemed to be really helpful for you last cycle. I am still on the vitex, been on it almost 3 months now. I will give it one more cycle after this one and if there is no improvement at that point I may give soy a try the next cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope i do o early like last cycle. I hated my long cycle they can stay away unless i'm preggo.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck with the soy ladies! I hope your cycles continue to be short hotpink and Rachel I hope yours get much shorter! I'm holding out hope that we all get our bfps soon! I'm feeling really hopeful for asll of us post bc girls. I wouldn't say I am feeling positive, but definately hopeful. Lets get our bfps ladies!:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ImSoTired


----------



## ImSoTired

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Rachel789

Meh same old stuff here. I may have had ewcm yesterday but still negative opks, bored with this stupid cycle and want to be done with these 2 month long cycles asap! How are you?


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm fine. Just bored. Not holding out much hope and I don't really care. I hope I can continue to not stress and I really hope I don't break down and test! So far so good anyway. I need to clean the house and take a walk on the treadmill. So much to do and so little time in which to do it! 

My temp actually dipped a bit this morning. I had a terrible nights sleep so I thought it would have been higher. DH turned the ceiling fan on though, maybe I slept with my mouth open. I have no clue. I'm trying not to care about it but it is just confusing. 

Anyhow I hope you O soon Rachel. I know how annoying it is to have long cycles.Good luck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing fab


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, i'm alive still :) Been insanely busy, halfway moved in to the new house sunday afternoon, worked monday-wednesday, and painted four rooms of the house already! Finally entered my five days of backed up temps I have been entering into a phone app instead of ff because I haven't had time. Not to much going on fertility wise except tons of creamy cm the past week which is what I have always had on a daily based pre BCP. Hopefully that means the fertiliaid I have been taking for a month is sorting me out. Been to busy for the doctors, but going to try and get an appointment soon, hopefully they can squeeze me in next week.


----------



## Rachel789

Hey its good to hear you are keeping busy! It always makes things so much easier for me when I am busy doing things. Did you know FF has an app for your phone? That is how I enter my temps everyday. I hope you can get into the dr. soon. My appt is coming up in less than two weeks I can't wait and hope she will be willing to help me. Same old stuff here with me, FF tihnks I o'ed but I know I didn't for sure. If I have a temp lower than 96.7 tomorrow FF will figure it out and take away the crosshairs thank god. The only two things keeping me positive now is my dr. appt coming up and knowing my latest o to date has been cd 40 so hopefully I will O within a week although I know there is no gurantee I won't have an even longer cycle! :wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Hey its good to hear you are keeping busy! It always makes things so much easier for me when I am busy doing things. Did you know FF has an app for your phone? That is how I enter my temps everyday. I hope you can get into the dr. soon. My appt is coming up in less than two weeks I can't wait and hope she will be willing to help me. Same old stuff here with me, FF tihnks I o'ed but I know I didn't for sure. If I have a temp lower than 96.7 tomorrow FF will figure it out and take away the crosshairs thank god. The only two things keeping me positive now is my dr. appt coming up and knowing my latest o to date has been cd 40 so hopefully I will O within a week although I know there is no gurantee I won't have an even longer cycle! :wacko:

I hope ff figures it out soon, I know waiting is not fun. Glad I am not ttc this month though cuz it's been uneventful fertility wise and to busy and labor intense to bd the past week or so. Trying to figure out my cycle first.


----------



## Rachel789

I hear you on that. I am considering dropping temping and everything for a couple months and seeing what happens. But I am going to wait and see what happens at my dr appt before I decide what to do. I have heard so many good things about soy and I am also thinking about that. But I wanted to give vitex a chance to work. I have been on it for about 3 months now so it really should start working its magic now if it is going to work for me. So I am not giving it much longer before I drop it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies! 
Lovetoteach 4 rooms in the house painted already! That's amazing! Come paint mine when you are finished! lol.So glad to hear you are busy and doing well. Hope you can get to the doctor soon and they get you fixed up quick.

Rachel that dr appt is right around the corner! They are gonna have you fixed up in no time! Don't fret! Like you said you haven't O'd later than cd40 so it'll be coming soon! 

My temp is mysteriously going down slightly. I have no clue why, my last 2 cycles my temp stayed up pretty regular (except for last cycles dip).:shrug: I don't really care just confused a bit, not worried. I have more cleaning to do around here today so I guess I'll start on that soon. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

It isnt down much so I really wouldnt worry about it, I am sure it will be up again tomorrow :)

I was just talking to DH and we are thinking about taking an all inclusive vacation to somewhere in the carribean for memorial day weekend. So now I am wondering if we should take a break from TTC until after our trip. I would hate to go on an all inclusive trip and not be able to drink! I will either do that or buy some kind of insurance for the trip so we can cancel if need be. I am not sure what to do yet...


----------



## ImSoTired

That sounds great, Rachel. My inlaws want us to go on a cruise with them in August. They don't know we are ttc and I don't plan on telling them but If I get pregnant soon I won't be able to go because by Aug I'll be too pg. But I'm not worried about the drinking because even though I love drinking I'd rather be pg, lol. And even if I do get pg soon I still want to go somewhere this summer with DH even if we can't cruise with my inlaws. I just don't want to put it off anymore. I'm doing all I can do to ntnp these few months. I would just keep trying and go even if you can't drink. Memorial day isn't that far off. You won't be too preg to enjoy yourself anyway,lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lovetoteach 4 rooms in the house painted already! That's amazing! Come paint mine when you are finished! lol.So glad to hear you are busy and doing well. Hope you can get to the doctor soon and they get you fixed up quick.
> 
> Rachel that dr appt is right around the corner! They are gonna have you fixed up in no time! Don't fret! Like you said you haven't O'd later than cd40 so it'll be coming soon!
> 
> My temp is mysteriously going down slightly. I have no clue why, my last 2 cycles my temp stayed up pretty regular (except for last cycles dip).:shrug: I don't really care just confused a bit, not worried. I have more cleaning to do around here today so I guess I'll start on that soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Lucky ducky, I just saw you O'd on cd16 again, that's awesome.


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls! I hope all is well with everyone today. No O for me yet. FF finally smartened up and took away my crosshairs, yay! LOL you would never think I would be happy about something like that :rofl: Anyway I am still here waiting to O but trying not to get frustrated about it anymore because really how is that helpful, right? I will just go about my life and if it happens it happens, I will of course BD every other day in the meantime ;) I am still looking forward to my Dr. appt and am counting down the days!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, That's exactly right. Stress can only delay O further so there isn't any point in it. It's so hard to stay level headed in times like these. You are doing well though. Keep your chin up the doctor will straighten you out. It might take a while to get regular cycles. It took me 10 months and this is only my second one so God only knows if it'll stay this way. It's the bd'ing on O day and still not getting pregnant that is my next concern....but I'm not going to worry about it until June. Hoping I can keep it together here and not break down and test.

I did O on cd 16 again, Lovetoteach! I'm so amazed that my body is behaving for once! I hope it continues!


----------



## Rachel789

yaayy your temp is back up-see I told you it would! :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> yaayy your temp is back up-see I told you it would! :thumbup:

lol, yep, you're right!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm still waiting to Ovu girls.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope it happens for you soon! Are you still not TTC this cycle?


----------



## ImSoTired

Yesterday my breasts began to get sore. Right on time for af which is due on the 28th. My guess is ntnp isn't working for me either. Oh well:shrug: I'm not gonna waste any tests though, so thats good! lol. It is less stressful but that doesn't mean it isn't a disappointment as well. How is everyone else?


----------



## ImSoTired

AHhh! I hate hate hate bc! My hair is STILL falling out! I swear I'm going to be bald by the time it stops falling out! Birth control has completely ruined my life-how annoying!:growlmad:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> I hope it happens for you soon! Are you still not TTC this cycle?

I think we are we are going to start April/May


----------



## rmsh1

Does anyone else question why they were on bc for so long? I was so ignorant of how to concieve, I didn't even know you only had a timeframe of a few days to get pregnant each cycle. If I had known that, I would have gone off it years ago. I was so out of touch with my own body


----------



## Bean66

rmsh1 said:


> Does anyone else question why they were on bc for so long? I was so ignorant of how to concieve, I didn't even know you only had a timeframe of a few days to get pregnant each cycle. If I had known that, I would have gone off it years ago. I was so out of touch with my own body

Completely agree. If I'd realised it was as simple of abstaining or using condoms for 5 days a month I would have stopped BCP years ago.

So frustrating!!


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I completely agree with you ladies.

imsotired-did you ask the dr. about your hair falling out?


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes I asked the doctor about my hair falling out. Apparently going off of bc can sometimes cause a shock to your body because of the lack of hormones. It also happens to women after they give birth for the same reason, loss of all those hormones. I have had blood tests since and it all came up ok. They said it could stop falling out at any time and I shouldn't worry about it. Most of the time I don't but sometimes I lose a lot in one day and obviously it's scary! It has a name....telogen effium....that might not be how you spell it, but close. They say it usually only lasts 6 months, but can last a year if it is a 'chronic' case. Which looks like that's what I'm headed for. Unless I get pg and all those lovely hormones jack up my hair growth and it becomes thick again and comes out of dormancy. Just another reason for me to get pg! I can't go on any meds because I'm trying to get pg and my derm won't help me with this or with acne. So I guess I have to just stick it out and hope I get pregnant and then I'll take care of it after the baby is born.

My temp this morning was 98.4 but I know for sure that I was half awake tossing and turning and I actually stood up when the alarm went off so I know it's a bit high. I'm not even gonna record it. Af is due on Wed anyways so I know it'll be dropping soon. Oh well.....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my +opk today girls :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

That is great hotpink. Are you going to bd or wait until next month then?

I've been thinking girls. My LP is usually about 12/13 days. Should I be worried? Is it too short? I already take a vitamin with B in it so I'm not sure if there is anything else I can do....I dunno, just looking for excuses for why I can't get pregnant I guess.:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ImSoTired- I believe we are waiting for next month DH got hurt at work last week so that would make us a 2013 baby I dont mind at all though. 

!2/13lp sound able right hun


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired my lp is about 12-13 days as well I hear normal is 12-16 days. Anything below 12 can be cause for some concern but 12 is perfectly fine!


----------



## Rachel789

congrats on the positive opk hotpink! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel. I'm just waiting for af as my breasts are SUPER sore this evening. It sucks! The witch is due on Wed:wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hotpink- Yay for the positive OPK

Imsotired- my hair is getting thicker because of the prenatals I have been taking the past few months, but it's still falling out for some reason. 

DH moved my thermometer amid all the confusion and random items all over the house right now, so I missed this morning's temp, though it probably doesn't matter too much for me at this point to miss one temp. I called the doctor a few days ago, and the soonest they can get me in is April 12th, but I waited this long, hopfully that time will fly by quick. I always hate going to new doctors.

As for the new house, everything is moved in, and now we are in the crazy phase of putting everything in it's place and piling up the trash and boxes to be thrown out. Painted four rooms and the front door so far, two rooms to go!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seem like I'll be Ovulating today girls.


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news the soy has worked wonders for you!


----------



## Rachel789

I had a lower temp today and FF decides to put my crosshairs back-WTH? Makes no sense, I know I didn't O so it is irritating me that the crosshairs keep coming back :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Feeling under the weather today. Headache, congestion, VERY sore breasts, tired. I think it's PMS and allergies:wacko:. Af will be here on Wed.:nope: The plus is, I haven't wasted any tests yet! And I don't plan to unless for some reason I still don't have af until Friday or so, which is unlikely. I just don't think I can get pregnant or it would've happened be now. I'm probably broken somehow...

Congrats hotpink!

Lovetoteach that is great about the house. I hated the moving part and the putting everything away but it was so nice once it was over! I cleaned out the basement on friday so I can paint it and we're going to put another couch and tv down there like a family room. Should be fun when it's over. April 12th isn't too far off for your dr appt. I hope they can get you all fixed up! I hope you get out of limbo soon.

Rachel I'm gonna take a look at your chart but I know that ff is just screwy sometimes. It'll show when you REALLY O. Which I hope is very soon. Your dr appt is coming up pretty quickly and I'm sure they'll take care of you.

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach-it sounds like you are really making good progress with the house! It is hard work but it will all be worth it when you are settled in.

imsotired-I hope what you are feeling is symptoms, I hope AF is late so you can test later this week :)

I can't wait for my dr. appt, it is a week from tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up too much because for all I know she won't help me yet and will tell me to wait a few more months.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach-it sounds like you are really making good progress with the house! It is hard work but it will all be worth it when you are settled in.
> 
> imsotired-I hope what you are feeling is symptoms, I hope AF is late so you can test later this week :)
> 
> I can't wait for my dr. appt, it is a week from tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up too much because for all I know she won't help me yet and will tell me to wait a few more months.

Thanks Rachel. I really doubt I'm pg but I wish I were. 

Maybe the doctor can at least help you out with your cycles. I know that they don't do much if you haven't been trying for a year or more. I just know you will get pregnant soon. A bunch of my bnb buddies are. I think perhaps I'm meant to be last. 

My doctor said I should be pregnant by Sept but I'm skeptical. I feel like it will never happen! I have wanted a baby for sooo long pretty much since I was 18 and I began working at the daycare center. I held a 2 month old baby and I was feeding him his bottle. He looked up and smiled at me that little toothless smile new babies have. My heart absolutely melted and i wanted one THEN! I knew I had to wait until we had money and were at least engaged. Then when we started saving and got engaged I figured I could wait until we were married with a house. So we got that and it took me a bit before DH was on board. I just feel like I've been trying for years even though we have really only been trying since about Sept. It's so painful I just can't stand it! I admit that the ntnp is working well but we bd'd on O day without even really knowing it and I still think I'm out. Maybe just the PMS bringing me down and the feeling ill. I'm sorry to complain ladies. Just feeling off.


----------



## Rachel789

We are here for each other don't apologize for complaining! I complain on here all the time :haha:

You will get pregnant soon it is only a matter of time now especially since your cycles are regulated now. I know it is hard to be positive after so long but I am confident it will happen for you really soon. 

That is what I am hoping for, that the Dr. will help me not because of TTC but due to irregular long cycles. I guess I will have to wait and see.

I am just so sick of waiting CD 36 and no O in sight, I think this is going to be my longest cycle yet. I don't get why the vitex hasnt helped me whatsoever yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> We are here for each other don't apologize for complaining! I complain on here all the time :haha:
> 
> You will get pregnant soon it is only a matter of time now especially since your cycles are regulated now. I know it is hard to be positive after so long but I am confident it will happen for you really soon.
> 
> That is what I am hoping for, that the Dr. will help me not because of TTC but due to irregular long cycles. I guess I will have to wait and see.
> 
> I am just so sick of waiting CD 36 and no O in sight, I think this is going to be my longest cycle yet. I don't get why the vitex hasnt helped me whatsoever yet.

I hope I get my bfp soon. I'm so tired of waiting :cry:. 

I don't blame you for getting impatient. I had all of those long cycles and they can really get you upset. I think you'll O soon though. As for the vitex I suppose it doesn't work for everyone. I would ask the doctor if you have any other options or try soy or fertilaid or fertilitea or something. Perhaps the problem wasn't with your pituitary so that is why vitex didn't help. Hope you can get some nice normal short cycles soon.


----------



## Rachel789

hmm I never thought of that. Maybe your right. I really want to try soy next cycle but at the same time just in case I want to give the vitex one more cycle. Argggg I can't decide what to do!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> hmm I never thought of that. Maybe your right. I really want to try soy next cycle but at the same time just in case I want to give the vitex one more cycle. Argggg I can't decide what to do!

Perhaps give it one more cycle and then give something else a try.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach I say give soy a try after this cycle is over hunni


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input ladies. Hotpink you have def made me very interested in soy! 

I will have to see how my dr. appt goes next week I guess. Because if the dr. wants to order bloodwork I won't be taking soy and I will have to see if I can even stay on the vitex while getting that done.


----------



## rmsh1

GL Rachel, I feel your pain on waiting to O, it is seriously worse than the TWW. Waiting on my body to O this cycle was torture and I was so erady to give up. Just gotta hang on. I will be very interested to see what your doc says


----------



## ImSoTired

Vitex shouldn't alter your bloodwork. And at the doctor's office they always ask me what I am taking including vitamins and allergy meds, anything at all. So I'm sure your doctor will let you know if there is anything you need to stop taking. I was taking vitex when I had my bloods done and the doctor said it didn't matter. I would just be sure to read up on anything before you add it to your vitamin list. Are you still taking 1200mg of vitex? 

Like I said, be sure to ask the doctor for any suggestions on how to shorten and regulate your cycles. Maybe they would have some ideas. My doctor was very positive and helpful even though they didn't have any suggestions for me other then to keep on trying. But by the time I had my appointment I had ovulated on cd 16 (like 6 days prior) and all was looking well. They did ask me about my prenatal to make sure it was sufficient which it is, but they had never heard of it and they laughed at the name (rainbow light) Although I am so emotional I burst out into tears more than once when I was speaking to him. I felt like such an idiot. I think it's just because I'm so frustrated with ttc and I have anxiety issues. I hope that your appt goes well and I will be praying and keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear your dr. said the Vitex wouldnt affect bloodwork. That makes sense because I don't see why it would. But the soy def would so I would have to hold off on that if I get bloodwork done. 

I am on 1000 mg of vitex. I also take pre natels that my dr. prescribed to me in June 2011, so I have been on them for quote some time now. I wish my appt was tomorrow and not next tuesday, I can't wait! :brat:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am glad to hear your dr. said the Vitex wouldnt affect bloodwork. That makes sense because I don't see why it would. But the soy def would so I would have to hold off on that if I get bloodwork done.
> 
> I am on 1000 mg of vitex. I also take pre natels that my dr. prescribed to me in June 2011, so I have been on them for quote some time now. I wish my appt was tomorrow and not next tuesday, I can't wait! :brat:

I know, but it'll be here soon and they will get you all taken care of. I hope they can do something for you. 

I'm just really miserable today. I've tried to relax by taking a bath and drinking a cup of hot cocoa. I didn't even work out today. Just feeling low and uncomfortable. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I understand how you are feeling we all have those days. It is probably either pregnancy symptoms or pms just hang in there. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My feet hurt! House is really crazy, but so glad for the billions of distractions. Hope the doctor is of some help for both of us! Can't wait to O, or to have AF, but hey, if I O and get a bfp before I ever get AF I won't complain!


----------



## ImSoTired

So I had a dream that I got a very dark bfp! So what did I do when I woke up?:dohh: I tested with my last frer. I think I got an evap:nope:. I'll post a pic but I'm 99.9% sure it's gotta be an evap. I'm not lucky enough to be pregnant. Also took an opk just to check it out and that was darker than I though it would be, much darker than last time I took one after O which was barely there.. I am NOT getting my hopes up. I won't believe it until I have a blinding pink line! Does anyone else even see the evap or is it me?

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am driving myself crazy as usual....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0190.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0191.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ImSoTired

Sh*t! It almost seems like you can't see anything from those pics! I'm such an idiot! Here are more....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0188.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0189.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm I think I MAY see something but it is really tough to say for sure. If the line is really faint it is tough for it to show up after taking a picture and posting it so I wouldnt be too worried about that. IRL does it have color? Did it show up in the permitted amount of time?

Your chart looks really good so it sounds promising!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> hmmm I think I MAY see something but it is really tough to say for sure. If the line is really faint it is tough for it to show up after taking a picture and posting it so I wouldnt be too worried about that. IRL does it have color? Did it show up in the permitted amount of time?
> 
> Your chart looks really good so it sounds promising!!!

I have NO faith in it. It did turn up within the first 5 min, but I'm not exactly sure about the color. It could just be an evap. Probably is. It's just so hard to tell. I wish it were easier. I expect AF tomorrow or Thurs. I'm waiting for cramping or spotting. I'm not holding my breath! Thanks for the input though. How are you and everyone else today?


----------



## rmsh1

I cant see any line sorry ImSoTired :(

AFM I am spotting and crampy, looks like AF is on her way, but will know for sure tomorrow


----------



## ImSoTired

rmsh1 said:


> I cant see any line sorry ImSoTired :(
> 
> AFM I am spotting and crampy, looks like AF is on her way, but will know for sure tomorrow

I think you're right. Expecting af tomorrow or thursday, myself.


----------



## ImSoTired

Umm holy shit. I'm shaking. I held my pee for 4 hrs since my fmu. My frer was so strange this morning....I couldn't let it go. I only had a clear blue digital left and this is what I got! What the hell! Should I believe it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0195.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

ummmm yea! If you are going to believe anything believe a digi!!! wow congrats omg I am so excited for you :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ummmm yea! If you are going to believe anything believe a digi!!! wow congrats omg I am so excited for you :happydance: :wohoo:

I'm so shaken up and confused. I can't believe this is happening...


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats!!!


----------



## Daydreaming

Argh! How exciting!

Congrats ImSoTired! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG ImSoTired Congrats hun So excited for you.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thank you hotpink. I feel like I'm going crazy! I won't believe it until I get another bfp.


----------



## Rachel789

wooohooo I am super excited for you!

I took an opk today first one in a week and it looked like this:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20march%2027th/001.jpg

I swear my opks always look near positive, I have this bad feeling that means I have pcos..I just don't see why else my opks would always have this dark of a line :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Looking good Rachel! Get to bd'ing the next few days in a row! Sending you :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the positivity imsotired but they always look like this so I don't think it means much and it is making me nervous that they always have this dark of a line :(


----------



## zilla

I've been off BCP (Yasmin) for 7 weeks now .. 
anyone else had really really sore bbs when coming off it? it's driving me mad!xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks for the positivity imsotired but they always look like this so I don't think it means much and it is making me nervous that they always have this dark of a line :(

You know you have ovulated in previous cycles so there aren't any serious problems. I wouldn't worry about it. You don't take opks all that often so they might not be dark ALL of the times. I think that you catch them dark because you usually take them around the time your body is trying to O. You're going to the doctor soon and they will make sure nothing is wrong. I would Bd just incase anyway.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Umm holy shit. I'm shaking. I held my pee for 4 hrs since my fmu. My frer was so strange this morning....I couldn't let it go. I only had a clear blue digital left and this is what I got! What the hell! Should I believe it?

Wow! I saw the frer and I thought, oh could, be something, but could be nothing. Then I saw the digi and digital tests wouldn't say prego if you aren't! Yay :happydance: Fingers crossed it stays put :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Umm holy shit. I'm shaking. I held my pee for 4 hrs since my fmu. My frer was so strange this morning....I couldn't let it go. I only had a clear blue digital left and this is what I got! What the hell! Should I believe it?
> 
> Wow! I saw the frer and I thought, oh could, be something, but could be nothing. Then I saw the digi and digital tests wouldn't say prego if you aren't! Yay :happydance: Fingers crossed it stays put :flower:Click to expand...

I hope it's for real! I just switched aroung my whole sig and everything! The only thing I have going on is my breasts are much more sore than usual. It's all so new to me still and It's hard to believe. Going to test again the next few days to be sure and then call the doctor in a week or two. DH and I are excited and nervous. I cannot believe it!

How are you today lovetoteach?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm good, waiting for my doctors appointment and keeping busy. I have had that feeling that my period is here for the past two days, but nothing so far. Also I have been getting multiple pimples when I have never had more than one before even as a teenager, so that shows my hormones are doing something.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I'm good, waiting for my doctors appointment and keeping busy. I have had that feeling that my period is here for the past two days, but nothing so far. Also I have been getting multiple pimples when I have never had more than one before even as a teenager, so that shows my hormones are doing something.

Maybe your body will O soon? Better late than never. I think I began breaking out when I started to O again after the bc. Good job keeping busy, your appt will be here before you know it. That new house and job should keep you plenty busy! Hope AF or O shows soon and the doctor can get you back on track!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so happy for you ImSoTired Congrats hun.


----------



## ImSoTired

How are you girls today? Anything happening yet? I'm routing for you and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## zilla

ImSoTired said:


> How are you girls today? Anything happening yet? I'm routing for you and sending you lots of :dust:

congrats on the bfp! xx


----------



## ImSoTired

zilla said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> How are you girls today? Anything happening yet? I'm routing for you and sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> congrats on the bfp! xxClick to expand...

Thank you! How are you doing coming off of yasmin? I had an awful time coming off of yaz and beyaz. Hoping you'll be lucky and won't have the problems we girls have had!


----------



## zilla

ImSoTired said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> How are you girls today? Anything happening yet? I'm routing for you and sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> congrats on the bfp! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! How are you doing coming off of yasmin? I had an awful time coming off of yaz and beyaz. Hoping you'll be lucky and won't have the problems we girls have had!Click to expand...

I've been off it for 8 weeks now ... it was awful at first, I had every symptom in the book!
About 3 weeks ago I started having really really sore nips, but apparently this is a sign that my body is starting to kick in and ovulate after being in "sleep mode" from the pill (according to my DR) .. had some EWCM at the weekend so I'm hoping its starting to settle a bit now.
They're still really sore though. 
what did you have? I was really tired and sicky for a week or so too but thankfully that's all settled down now (after my nanna noticed I wasnt myself and forced me to see my GP lol bles her :hugs: ) xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks imsotired-how are you feeling?

Nothing new here, honestly just sick of waiting. Less than a week till my drs. appt so that's good. But if my cycles don't change soon I may just stop TTC. Quit temping going on forums,ect and just forget about it. If my cycles were normal length I wouldnt feel this way but it is just too painful having to go through 2 month long cycles, it is too upsetting getting continually faked out by my body, I just can't stand it anymore. Sorry for the rant but I am just over it about now.


----------



## zilla

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks imsotired-how are you feeling?
> 
> Nothing new here, honestly just sick of waiting. Less than a week till my drs. appt so that's good. But if my cycles don't change soon I may just stop TTC. Quit temping going on forums,ect and just forget about it. If my cycles were normal length I wouldnt feel this way but it is just too painful having to go through 2 month long cycles, it is too upsetting getting continually faked out by my body, I just can't stand it anymore. Sorry for the rant but I am just over it about now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
sorry you're feeling like this! xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.


----------



## ImSoTired

zilla- At first I was fine and then I did get some seemingly pregnancy symptoms the sore breasts etc. That was on and off for a few months. I had one normalcycle 29 days after withdrawl and then my cycles got VERY messed up. I had a 63 day cycle and then 2 normal ones and then a 72 day cycle and then a 40-some one and then I finally normalized for 2 cycles and here I am! I also continued to gain weight after stopping the BC and I got bad acne breakouts and my hair began falling out in October, which was five months after I stopped. I called my gyno and they said it was common! The acne just started to subside last month and my hair is still falling out but when my pregnancy hormones kick in I'm sure it'll get thicker! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bean66

OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.

You know that I know exactly how you feel Rachel but I wish you wouldn't completely give up! I'm so sorry that you feel like this and I hope when you go to the doctor they can help you to feel a bit more positive and rule out any serious issues. I think it's still just the birth control at work on you! It worked on my for 9 whole months! I just wish I could do something to help you because I know how bad this can make you feel!:hugs:

I am fine, thanks for asking! My only symptoms are a bit of pinching and pulling, super sore breasts, mild lower back pain (like I picked up something heavy and strained it), and I'm a bit tired (but that's probably because I woke up early and was too excited to go back to sleep). I honestly wouldn't know the difference if I hadn't gotten the positive test! I am excited but you know me, I can't help but worry....


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee:

:flower:lol, thanks Bean! I'm such a happy/ nervous wreck! I cried this morning cause I was happy and last night because I was worried! Crazy:wacko:


----------



## Bean66

It's normal to worry. Super sore bbs are a good sign, strong hormones.

Told you your BFP was close!


----------



## Rachel789

I just know you are going to have a great and healthy pregnancy-I am very happy for you :)

I guess I am just feeling negative because I have not seen even the least bit improvement on my cycles. I just feel like by 8 months later I would see even a little improvement. You mentioned you at least had a couple normal length cycles mixed in there, I have never had a normal length cycle EVER. I guess thats what really worries me. Also I thought after being on Vitex for three months I would have seen something a little better even a couple days earlier o, something, anything!! You know what I mean? If I don't O by CD 40, which I don't think I will because I am not showing signs, then I am on my way to my longest cycle yet :wacko: I just can't stomach the idea of another long cycle after this one ends, I think I will loose it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> It's normal to worry. Super sore bbs are a good sign, strong hormones.
> 
> Told you your BFP was close!

Oooh I hope you are right. I took my bra off last night and it was SOOO painful I yelped. I was so worried last night that somehow the clearblue digi was a false pos because I had a frer that was probably neg earlier in the morning. I woke up at 4 am and took another digi and it still said pregnant! Going to buy one more box of tests and then be done with it.


----------



## Bean66

Rachel789 said:


> I just know you are going to have a great and healthy pregnancy-I am very happy for you :)
> 
> I guess I am just feeling negative because I have not seen even the least bit improvement on my cycles. I just feel like by 8 months later I would see even a little improvement. You mentioned you at least had a couple normal length cycles mixed in there, I have never had a normal length cycle EVER. I guess thats what really worries me. Also I thought after being on Vitex for three months I would have seen something a little better ever a couple days earlier o, something, anything!! You know what I mean? If I don't O by CD 40, which I don't think I will because I am not showing signs, then I am on my way to my longest cycle yet :wacko: I just can't stomach the idea of another long cycle after this one ends, I think I will loose it.

:hugs: Sorry you are down. I completely understand.

TBH - I think this is the way your cycles are. BUT that doesn't mean it'll affect fertility. It just means you have fewer chances. From everything I've read chances per cycle are no less with late O. It's just crazy frustrating for you.

I hope everything goes well with the doctor and it helps put your mind at ease. :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I just know you are going to have a great and healthy pregnancy-I am very happy for you :)
> 
> I guess I am just feeling negative because I have not seen even the least bit improvement on my cycles. I just feel like by 8 months later I would see even a little improvement. You mentioned you at least had a couple normal length cycles mixed in there, I have never had a normal length cycle EVER. I guess thats what really worries me. Also I thought after being on Vitex for three months I would have seen something a little better ever a couple days earlier o, something, anything!! You know what I mean? If I don't O by CD 40, which I don't think I will because I am not showing signs, then I am on my way to my longest cycle yet :wacko: I just can't stomach the idea of another long cycle after this one ends, I think I will loose it.

All will be ok. I think that perhaps you might be cursed with long cycles...I hope not though! And if that is the case I hope that the doctor can at least make you regular so the length/O day is usually the same. That would take a lot of pressure off anyway. I reallly am pulling for you, you deserve a baby just as much as anyone!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you girls! It always makes me feel better to talk to someone about it. I believe this is the way my cycles are as well unfortunately. And if this is the case I am done temping and worrying about it because I just can't deal with waiting 40 days to O every cycle. Of course I will still BD 3-4 times a week to make sure I am covered but I just can't keep going on as I am now. I am driving myself and my DH crazy. Hopefully if anything the dr. can put my mind at ease.


----------



## sweetmere

Ladies, can I get some advice/input here? I'm new to this thread, lol.

I'm 21. I originally didn't think that anything was wrong with me, but I was on ortho tri-cyclen for 5-6 months (maybe not even that long) and before I started it, I was always really wet during sex, had lots of cm, etc. Well, I quit taking it in late July/early August. My periods have since then obviously went back to normal, but it's now late March and I've noticed that my cervical mucus is nowhere near as plentiful as it used to be. Evening primrose oil didn't help. No matter what, I can't get super wet before sex anymore. Afterwards I usually am, but only then. I used pre-seed for the first time last night so I'm hoping I'm successful this cycle.

Anyway, I'm about to read some more of this thread but did any of you have this problem? I feel like I'm too young for this! I also don't understand how just a few months of birth control can have this effect on me!

A little bit of extra info: as soon as I went on the pill I stopped having crazy headaches like I did before. It also helped my cramps and made me bleed less during AF. But as soon as I quit, I was depressed for like 2 months, I took 2 hour long naps every single day, I hated my life. It went away after that but I've always been 99% positive it was due to quitting birth control, since I had no reason to be upset or depressed. My headaches still aren't quite as bad as they were before I started birth control. But, my main reason for worry is my cervical mucus.

I was NTNP for a couple of months and started TTC in January, I'm on my 3rd month now and it doesn't sound like a long time but nobody I know personally that's 25 or younger has taken this long to conceive, not even my mother or grandma. I had a pap smear last year and they said everything looked great so I don't know what to think??

Oh & my cycles are pretty regular. They started out as 24-25 days after I quit bc but now they're 28 days long again, with an 11-day luteal phase.


----------



## ImSoTired

sweetmere said:


> Ladies, can I get some advice/input here? I'm new to this thread, lol.
> 
> I'm 21. I originally didn't think that anything was wrong with me, but I was on ortho tri-cyclen for 5-6 months (maybe not even that long) and before I started it, I was always really wet during sex, had lots of cm, etc. Well, I quit taking it in late July/early August. My periods have since then obviously went back to normal, but it's now late March and I've noticed that my cervical mucus is nowhere near as plentiful as it used to be. Evening primrose oil didn't help. No matter what, I can't get super wet before sex anymore. Afterwards I usually am, but only then. I used pre-seed for the first time last night so I'm hoping I'm successful this cycle.
> 
> Anyway, I'm about to read some more of this thread but did any of you have this problem? I feel like I'm too young for this! I also don't understand how just a few months of birth control can have this effect on me!
> 
> A little bit of extra info: as soon as I went on the pill I stopped having crazy headaches like I did before. It also helped my cramps and made me bleed less during AF. But as soon as I quit, I was depressed for like 2 months, I took 2 hour long naps every single day, I hated my life. It went away after that but I've always been 99% positive it was due to quitting birth control, since I had no reason to be upset or depressed. My headaches still aren't quite as bad as they were before I started birth control. But, my main reason for worry is my cervical mucus.
> 
> I was NTNP for a couple of months and started TTC in January, I'm on my 3rd month now and it doesn't sound like a long time but nobody I know personally that's 25 or younger has taken this long to conceive, not even my mother or grandma. I had a pap smear last year and they said everything looked great so I don't know what to think??
> 
> Oh & my cycles are pretty regular. They started out as 24-25 days after I quit bc but now they're 28 days long again, with an 11-day luteal phase.

Yes. I have had minimal cm during and after BC I'm still not as wet as I used to be but it has improved greatly. Used the preeseed when needed and it should get somewhat better with time hopefully. GL!


----------



## zilla

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.

I don't think I'll ever go back on it now!! 
How long have you been trying now? I've been really bloated since I came off the pill. it's annoying! I've read so much on the internet about all of the side effects of coming off the pill. 
why do you think you have PCOS? ... I know people who have PCOS and got pregnant whilst on the pill so don't lose hope :hugs: xxxx


----------



## zilla

ImSoTired said:


> zilla- At first I was fine and then I did get some seemingly pregnancy symptoms the sore breasts etc. That was on and off for a few months. I had one normalcycle 29 days after withdrawl and then my cycles got VERY messed up. I had a 63 day cycle and then 2 normal ones and then a 72 day cycle and then a 40-some one and then I finally normalized for 2 cycles and here I am! I also continued to gain weight after stopping the BC and I got bad acne breakouts and my hair began falling out in October, which was five months after I stopped. I called my gyno and they said it was common! The acne just started to subside last month and my hair is still falling out but when my pregnancy hormones kick in I'm sure it'll get thicker! Best of luck to you!

oh gosh! I thought I was lucky with my first one being 33 but sounds like that might only just be the start of it. I know that weight gain is something that most women seem to be getting ... I'm getting blaoting and stuff. 

best of luck - baby dust :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

zilla said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> zilla- At first I was fine and then I did get some seemingly pregnancy symptoms the sore breasts etc. That was on and off for a few months. I had one normalcycle 29 days after withdrawl and then my cycles got VERY messed up. I had a 63 day cycle and then 2 normal ones and then a 72 day cycle and then a 40-some one and then I finally normalized for 2 cycles and here I am! I also continued to gain weight after stopping the BC and I got bad acne breakouts and my hair began falling out in October, which was five months after I stopped. I called my gyno and they said it was common! The acne just started to subside last month and my hair is still falling out but when my pregnancy hormones kick in I'm sure it'll get thicker! Best of luck to you!
> 
> oh gosh! I thought I was lucky with my first one being 33 but sounds like that might only just be the start of it. I know that weight gain is something that most women seem to be getting ... I'm getting blaoting and stuff.
> 
> 
> best of luck - baby dust :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

You could always go back to normalcy. Some women do! Most probably!


----------



## Rachel789

zilla said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back on it now!!
> How long have you been trying now? I've been really bloated since I came off the pill. it's annoying! I've read so much on the internet about all of the side effects of coming off the pill.
> why do you think you have PCOS? ... I know people who have PCOS and got pregnant whilst on the pill so don't lose hope :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

I have been trying about 8 months now. I just feel like I have signs of pcos, cycles usually arent long and irregular without an underlying cause. I hope I am wrong though. 

Hopefully your cycles resume normal and you don't have to worry about all this crazyness we have been dealing with!


----------



## rmsh1

CD1 for me :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

rmsh1 said:


> CD1 for me :cry:

So sorry:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

How is everybody today?


----------



## rmsh1

I am OK thanks, just bit bummed about starting another cycle from scratch...


----------



## ImSoTired

Well hopefully it'll be short and you won't have to wait too long! :dust: to you this cycle!


----------



## LKPone

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.

I'm in exactly the same boat, just one month behind you, so I'll be here for you to rant to as well, if you'll accept my rants! :hugs: The only difference is that I don't have a cycle to speak of.

I'm now 7 months off bcp and not a peep from AF at all. Put on about 5kgs and just can't lose it, no matter how many Weight Watchers points I count. :nope:

I have had scans and blood tests - all normal, apart from a clump of small cysts on my right ovary. Going to the specialist on Wednesday next week, and I just can't wait to get things moving!

Really getting annoyed with not even being able to START ttc because AF just hasn't shown her face! :shrug: I'm looking for some spark of a good news story from someone who has come out the other side of bcp use and had a normal, not medically induced AF after this long! *please?!* :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

lkpone- :hugs: We are here to support each other and vent/rant! It is so nice to have you ladies to talk to about this stuff I don't know what I would do otherwise because DH doesnt get it! :dohh:

That is strange that you haven't had AF in so long and your tests came back normal. Your body still just must be adjusting to being off bcp. Hopefully the dr. can prescribe you something to induce af and maybe that will kick start things back to normal. I think lovetoteach who is on this thread (she has just been busy lately but she is usually around every couple days posting) had no AF for 7-8 months then got it naturally but now she is on day 90 something and still no O or AF again so she made a dr. appointment.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you are doing well and your pregnancy is treating you well so far imsotired :hugs:

I woke up today and def had some ewcm again so we BD'ed this morning. CD40 so I am hoping this is for real this time since I have O'ed around this time the past couple cycles. The only thing that sucks is DH is going to be away for the next two nights, so we will get to bd again Sunday night. It would be just my luck I would O while he is away, normally we are never apart :dohh: Do you think I will be covered well bd'ing this morning and sunday night? (That is if I O tomorrow or sunday)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope you are doing well and your pregnancy is treating you well so far imsotired :hugs:
> 
> I woke up today and def had some ewcm again so we BD'ed this morning. CD40 so I am hoping this is for real this time since I have O'ed around this time the past couple cycles. The only thing that sucks is DH is going to be away for the next two nights, so we will get to bd again Sunday night. It would be just my luck I would O while he is away, normally we are never apart :dohh: Do you think I will be covered well bd'ing this morning and sunday night? (That is if I O tomorrow or sunday)

I am fine. A bit wobbly feeling today if that makes any sense:shrug: Also sneezy and thirsty, a bit hungry, and a few cramps. Still pretty worried but overall better than I was tues and wed.

I think if you bd'd today and Sunday that you still have a GREAT chance. I'm hoping you maybe even O today or tomorrow and today's will be sufficient. Even Sunday may be covered by todays bding. I'm sending you tons of:dust: and:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

LKPone said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you zilla! In a weird way I just want to go back on bcp and forget about this, I have never been through something that was this disappointing and maddening for this long of a period of time. And not to mention after I stopped bcp in a matter of weeks I got a bloated stomach that has never gone away and I gained 7 pounds. I work out like a maniac eat really healthy for months now and somehow I can't loose a pound? I just don't get it. So I guess the not loosing weight coupled with my long cycles is really getting to me. I never had a problem loosing weight when I was on bcp. I know it is probably due to hormones, but it is just yet another reason I am scared that I have pcos. Hopefully I will find out soon enough.
> 
> I'm in exactly the same boat, just one month behind you, so I'll be here for you to rant to as well, if you'll accept my rants! :hugs: The only difference is that I don't have a cycle to speak of.
> 
> I'm now 7 months off bcp and not a peep from AF at all. Put on about 5kgs and just can't lose it, no matter how many Weight Watchers points I count. :nope:
> 
> I have had scans and blood tests - all normal, apart from a clump of small cysts on my right ovary. Going to the specialist on Wednesday next week, and I just can't wait to get things moving!
> 
> Really getting annoyed with not even being able to START ttc because AF just hasn't shown her face! :shrug: I'm looking for some spark of a good news story from someone who has come out the other side of bcp use and had a normal, not medically induced AF after this long! *please?!* :winkwink:Click to expand...

I went 10-11 months after stopping BCP without AF. Started taking Vitex and about a month to a month and a half later had my first period ever with no help from doctors or traditional medicine. However I am now on day 100 something of my current cycle and haven't seen any sign of AF. I finally broke down and scheduled a doctors appointment for April 12th.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Glad to hear yall are doing okay, I am very busy, but we are going to the lake this weekend to take a break from the new house chaos. My temps are looking weird, don't know what to think. Can't wait for the doctors insight. I got car sick today, which is weird for me, but I think it's because I didn't eat enough food when I took my vitamins.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone? :dust: to all.


----------



## ImSoTired

Feeling ok today! How is everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

Meh I am ok just a little hungover, did some drinking yesterday because we went to a concert :drunk: So my temp was silly today I don't even know why I bothered taking it :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Meh I am ok just a little hungover, did some drinking yesterday because we went to a concert :drunk: So my temp was silly today I don't even know why I bothered taking it :haha:

I hope you at least enjoyed the drinking and the concert! Sounds fun!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. There are so many miscarriage thresds in the first trimester forum! Girls with early bleeding and all sorts of issues! It's terrifying! I don't think I'll be spending much time in that forum because it's so worrying and negative! I don't need extra worry! If you girls don't mind I'd really rather stay around here and talk to you! I don't want to be scared! I want to be happy and enjoy this.

How is everyone today?Anything new or interesting?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg. There are so many miscarriage thresds in the first trimester forum! Girls with early bleeding and all sorts of issues! It's terrifying! I don't think I'll be spending much time in that forum because it's so worrying and negative! I don't need extra worry! If you girls don't mind I'd really rather stay around here and talk to you! I don't want to be scared! I want to be happy and enjoy this.
> 
> How is everyone today?Anything new or interesting?

Yes, please stay off the first tri threads, they are bad news! Stay around here, I would love to keep hearing from you, and hopefully join you sometime this year.

As for me I had a pretty good weekend at the lake shooting my gun at the range and riding around on the inlaw's new boat.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks. As long as you girls don't mind I think I'll stick around the ttc forums. The first minute you see the +hpt youre excited and then it suddenly hits you that anything can happen and it's too early to know which way it's going to go. It's good to know the reality of the situation and not think that it's all perfect and nothing can happen, but I think the first tri forum is scaring me a bit more than necessary. I feel awful for the girls who have had chems and miscarriages but I'd rather think happy thoughts. As you all know I have a hard time with positivity all on my own:blush: I think I'll stick it out here and just use my pregnant friends on my buddy list to discuss pregnancy with. I hope that you all can join me really soon!


----------



## Rachel789

We would love for you to stick around here! I have stalked the first tri forums out of curiosity in the past and I know exactly what u r talking about.no need to stress out when it is not necessary. I just left the beach it was a beautiful day! Trying to keep my mind off the fact that I am on my longest cycle yet with no o in sight.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sounds like you have been having tons of fun lately Rachel! A concert, the beach! Way to keep yourself busy! Just keep bd'ing when you feel necessary. Don't forget you have a dr appt coming up (so does lovetoteach I believe) and I'm sure they will check you out and make sure everything is ok. Even if they could just get your cycles regular I'm sure you would get your bfp straight off. I have an appt coming up as well and I'm pretty nervous cause they will be checking up on baby and it is still so early. Hope we all get great results at our appts this month!


----------



## littlelegs83

Hi all,

seems like im inthe same boat as many of you. TTC after depo.
Had my last one in may11, had my first af feb 12, but thats it, didnt come in march. Im totally gutted as i wasnt told about the problems just how great no af. 

Im considering going to the dr. next week but i think they wont be able to help.

Just a long waiting game i guess

take care all x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm fine. Didn't sleep well last night, though:wacko:. A bit nervous and worried, but I think everything is ok. How is everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

Still no o yet, cd 43 longest cycle to date since stopping bcp:( dr. appt is tomorrow I am going to exagerrate the hell out of my issues so there is virtually no way I will be denied help :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I've been very busy doing school work now that I'm done with my essay I can start back here again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Still no o yet, cd 43 longest cycle to date since stopping bcp:( dr. appt is tomorrow I am going to exagerrate the hell out of my issues so there is virtually no way I will be denied help :haha:

Way to go! Insist that they help you in any way possible! That will probably mean getting every test in the book done, but they will be able to rule out any problems. Just tell them that your cycles are very long and irregular. Make ttc a 'second priority' while you are there even though it's probably the first thing on your mind. Otherwise they'll prob want you to play more waiting games! I wouldn't blame you at all for exaggerating! Get the help you need. EVen if they could just help you have more regular/predictable cycles that would help a great deal because you would always know what day to bd and you could relax a bit more! I hope they fix you right up!:hugs:Oh and be sure to add that birth control might be a factor because I really think that was my biggest problem, all of those synthetic hormones ruining my body. EVen though they liked to pretend that had nothing to do with it (but then why did I go from having a period every 30 or so days before the pill to a 72 day cycle???Duhhh!

My appt is on the 10th. I know they probably won't be able to see much on the scan but I'm praying for a heartbeat just so I can be a bit more at ease. I kinda wish it wasn't such an early appt, then again I just want to go now! I haven't poas in a few days and I'm dying to! I keep my frer on the bathroom counter so I get a bit of confidence everyime I see it. I might crack and buy a box when I go shopping later....:blush:


----------



## Rachel789

I don't blame you I would probably do the same! I would be testing every day or two for sure :haha: That is good news you have an appt. coming up so soon. I hope it puts your mind at ease and makes you less stressed. 

I am going to do exactly what you said, not really talk much about ttc but talk about how I want to find how what is wrong with my cycles, get my hormones checked, ect. I hope it goes well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I don't blame you I would probably do the same! I would be testing every day or two for sure :haha: That is good news you have an appt. coming up so soon. I hope it puts your mind at ease and makes you less stressed.
> 
> I am going to do exactly what you said, not really talk much about ttc but talk about how I want to find how what is wrong with my cycles, get my hormones checked, ect. I hope it goes well!

Hope you get great results at the dr! I'm sure they'll fix you up!

OOoh I am so nervous today.Maybe a good test would put a smile back on my face! It's so nerve wracking not knowing whether or not everything is ok in there! Trying to be positive is still difficult even after you get your bfp!


----------



## Rachel789

Remembering that you never got AF should help! But yea I don't blame you, :test: if it puts your mind at ease :)


----------



## ImSoTired

lol yeah I suppose.


----------



## Bean66

Good luck tomorrow Rachel.


----------



## colourful20

Hi everyone, hope you are well and keeping positive.

Just thought I'd send a quick update. Almost a year to the day of coming off depo (date for next injection was beginning of April 2011) and I have got my :bfp: . Its very faint but definitely there so don't give up hope.
:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good Luck Rach


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel make sure you keep us updated. Hope you are doing well!

Tested again this morning like the idiot that I am...it's still very positive and the lines are the same darkness for the first time. I still feel like they should be darker as I am 18dpo and all the other girls have lines that are intensely darker than control. I know I shouldn't be worrying but it's hard. 1 week until my appt and I hope everything will be ok.

How is everyone else? Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Rachel789

Waiting for the Dr now she is running behind I am bored!


----------



## Rachel789

colourful20 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are well and keeping positive.
> 
> Just thought I'd send a quick update. Almost a year to the day of coming off depo (date for next injection was beginning of April 2011) and I have got my :bfp: . Its very faint but definitely there so don't give up hope.
> :dust:

Congrats that's great news! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

ok so I am back from the dr. and she is going to run tests and see what is going on! 

They took my blood while I was there and are going to check my hormone levels and she also wants me to come back in for an ultra sound to see if I have any cysts on my ovaries. My appointment for the ultra sound is april 27th. She said if there are cysts she will have me go on bcp for three months to shrink them? That seems crazy to me because I don't want to go back on those things ever, ugh. Then after the 3 months on bcp I could take clomid. If there are no cysts though I could just start the clomid if I like.

She wrote me an prescription for provera and wants me to take it for the 10 days and have a AF before I do the ultra sound. The thing is I am on CD 44 and I have been having some cramps down below and a lot of cm so I really think I may O soon, I know I have been saying that all cycle but I think it may happen this time. So I don't know what to do about the provera, what do you ladies think? I have no experience with this drug so I have no clue what to do. 

I told her how my periods were pretty light and only lasted about 2.5 days, she thinks I havent had a proper bleed and the provera will help with that. I know I have ovulated in the past due to my charting but I didnt tell her that because she is really against temping (why are drs so against that??) Argg I don't know what to do but I am glad I am getting some help finally! 

Also she wants me to stop the vitex. I guess I will listen to her. I mean it hasnt done anything to help me anyway and I have been on it over 3 months...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ok so I am back from the dr. and she is going to run tests and see what is going on!
> 
> They took my blood while I was there and are going to check my hormone levels and she also wants me to come back in for an ultra sound to see if I have any cysts on my ovaries. My appointment for the ultra sound is april 27th. She said if there are cysts she will have me go on bcp for three months to shrink them? That seems crazy to me because I don't want to go back on those things ever, ugh. Then after the 3 months on bcp I could take clomid. If there are no cysts though I could just start the clomid if I like.
> 
> She wrote me an prescription for provera and wants me to take it for the 10 days and have a AF before I do the ultra sound. The thing is I am on CD 44 and I have been having some cramps down below and a lot of cm so I really think I may O soon, I know I have been saying that all cycle but I think it may happen this time. So I don't know what to do about the provera, what do you ladies think? I have no experience with this drug so I have no clue what to do.
> 
> I told her how my periods were pretty light and only lasted about 2.5 days, she thinks I havent had a proper bleed and the provera will help with that. I know I have ovulated in the past due to my charting but I didnt tell her that because she is really against temping (why are drs so against that??) Argg I don't know what to do but I am glad I am getting some help finally!
> 
> Also she wants me to stop the vitex. I guess I will listen to her. I mean it hasnt done anything to help me anyway and I have been on it over 3 months...

It sounds like your doctor is really trying to help. It's good that she is considering all sorts of things to try and get you to have a nice regular cycle. About the provera I have had no experience with it so I cannot advise you on it. However just do what you feel, it's your body. If you feel as though you might O and want to give it one more natural shot before you let the doctors fix you up, it's certainly up to you. Even if that means rescheduling your u/s. 

When I was concerned about possible cysts due to the cramping I had last month the my doctor also let me know that bcp was a treatment for them. I looked right at him and told him that I will NEVER go on birth control again. He told me that we would cross that bridge that we came to it and he understands my reasoning as I told him we were ttc.

I think doctors would like us to believe that temping isn't fool proof and that we shouldn't rely on it. I also think that when some womens take charge of their cycles with temping and go in to the doctors telling them what is wrong with them and doctors hate when you self diagnose and self medicate, hence taking you off of vitex. It wasn't seeming to help you anyway. 

I'm so glad you are feeling confident about the doctors help and I hope they come to find that it's all an easy fix. I never knew that your af was that short? Hmm, that could be something right there! Hope they get you back in good working condition and you get a baby belly very soon!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea the flow of my AF really only lasts 2.5-3 days with a couple spotting days after and I never have a heavy day, medium at best. I only cramp mildly for like an hour or two the first day then nothing. Not saying I want bad cramps and heavy bleeding but it doesnt seem right it is so light, IFYWIM.


----------



## ImSoTired

I getcha. I am keeping my fx'd that they get you fixed up real soon!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks, I am grateful I am getting help! I am thinking I will take opks the next 4 days and if I don't O I will just give up on this cycle and move on with the provera. I mean it is already CD 44 I know I can still o later than this but I really don't feel like playing the waiting game much longer it is driving me crazy :wacko:

I just pray I don't have cysts because the thought of having to stop TTC for three months and going back on bcp scares me! I just think that if you have cysts they want to shrink them before you go on clomid because it is not safe to take clomid with cysts. I hope it doesnt come to me having to go on clomid but from what the dr. said today it seems that is what she is suggesting :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I hope my doctor is helpful, I am guessing they will probably give me provera being on day 100 something of my cycle... I would rather not take it, but at this point I am willing to try anything except going back on bcp. I can't wait until my appointment. I hope they don't find any cysts Rachel! Fingers crossed they get you all sorted out and we can join imsotired within the next few months.


----------



## LKPone

I just got some very cryptic results, which is making me worried now. I just went to the doc to get my blood test results for my PCOS blood test and the stupid receptionist just said 'eveything is normal, but you need to see the doc regularly'. HUH? :dohh:

I'm seeing the specialist this afternoon, so not long to wait now, but I'm really worried that they're going to tell me that I have PCOs or something. I have had such hell coming off bcp, there is no way I'm going to accept going back on it! :growlmad:

On a slightly more positive note... I started spotting on Sunday and AF is definitely here - VERY light, but here! AT LAST! I've waited 7 1/2 months! :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

LKPone said:


> I just got some very cryptic results, which is making me worried now. I just went to the doc to get my blood test results for my PCOS blood test and the stupid receptionist just said 'eveything is normal, but you need to see the doc regularly'. HUH? :dohh:
> 
> I'm seeing the specialist this afternoon, so not long to wait now, but I'm really worried that they're going to tell me that I have PCOs or something. I have had such hell coming off bcp, there is no way I'm going to accept going back on it! :growlmad:
> 
> On a slightly more positive note... I started spotting on Sunday and AF is definitely here - VERY light, but here! AT LAST! I've waited 7 1/2 months! :wacko:

Hmmm if everything is normal than why see the doctor normally? Unless they plan on helping you get your cycles back and the doctor has requested more reagular appts because of that. I can't imagine that you have PCOS if they didn't tell you. I suppose you will find out for sure at this specialist? COngrats on AF hopefully you can get regular really quickly! Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

How is everyone today? 
I am feeling fine. No real symptoms to speak of yet except the sore breasts and some minor cramps. I'm waiting for the nausea to kick in full force:wacko:. Trying to stay positive. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrw. I hope that every week flies by at this one has. My appt is on tues and we are telling all the family after the appt as long as my levels and everything looks good. I'll be almost 6 weeks by then. My birthday is in a month! I'll be 25 and about 9 weeks pg! I won't be 12 weeks until the 24th of May. 
I hope everyone else is doing well. It looks beautiful outside today! If it would just warm up a bit more!


----------



## Rachel789

Hopefully you won't have nausea. I have a couple friends who didn't have any with their first pregnancies. 

I am ok, happy I am getting help but I am also feeling down about it at the same time. The fact that the dr. mentioned getting me on clomid and all just makes me upset that it has to come to this. I never thought I would be the one having fertility issues, it just really sucks. But I guess it is what it is and I just have to deal with it. If I do end up having cysts and decide to follow the drs orders and go back on bcp for a few months then I am just going to wait until October to start TTC again because one of my really good friends is getting married in Vegas october 13th and my 30th bday is the 16th so I might as well enjoy it and not be pregnant if I have to wait until August or September to start trying again anyway. 


I was reading that overall the success rate getting pregnant for being on clomid over a 6 month period is only 40%. that doesnt make me feel too positive about it working. I don't even know at this point if that is a road I want to go down...


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sure everything will work out Rachel. Perhaps it's just some sort of imbalance and there are no cysts. 40% isn't that bad. The way I look at it everything is 50/50...it happens or it doesn't, you do or you don't. If you look at it that way it's a bit better odds! Maybe you won't need to take the clomid anyway. I also heard that clomid increases your chancess of having multiples. What do you think about twins? lol. I'm sure it'll all be just fine. I know it's hard not to, but don't worry.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I guess I wouldn't be totally against twins. DH and I only want two kids so I guess I would only have to deal with pregnancy once then :haha:

It's funny because I had that dream a month or so ago about having twins maybe it was a premonition! The only thing I don't like about the whole twins thing would be the inevitable c-section :nope:


----------



## LKPone

ImSoTired said:


> LKPone said:
> 
> 
> I just got some very cryptic results, which is making me worried now. I just went to the doc to get my blood test results for my PCOS blood test and the stupid receptionist just said 'eveything is normal, but you need to see the doc regularly'. HUH? :dohh:
> 
> I'm seeing the specialist this afternoon, so not long to wait now, but I'm really worried that they're going to tell me that I have PCOs or something. I have had such hell coming off bcp, there is no way I'm going to accept going back on it! :growlmad:
> 
> On a slightly more positive note... I started spotting on Sunday and AF is definitely here - VERY light, but here! AT LAST! I've waited 7 1/2 months! :wacko:
> 
> Hmmm if everything is normal than why see the doctor normally? Unless they plan on helping you get your cycles back and the doctor has requested more reagular appts because of that. I can't imagine that you have PCOS if they didn't tell you. I suppose you will find out for sure at this specialist? COngrats on AF hopefully you can get regular really quickly! Good luck!Click to expand...

I just broke down while telling my hubby about my appointment - I'm such a cry baby! :cry: It's the first time that I've shown any strain on this journey so far, but maybe all I need is a good cry to get it all out!

The specialist did an examination and she said that everything is fine. She also said that its VERY good news that AF seems to have arrived on her own without medication. She and her senior doc were incredibly optimistic about that. 

She looked at my blood tests and turned the screen towards me as she was explaining and guess what I saw? My doc had written 'consistent with PCOS'... WTF??? I'm so mad!! Why don't they just give you the truth!? :growlmad:

I was so upset, but after she discussed it with her senior doc, she said that actually, the seemingly elevated levels are only very slightly elevated from the normal range and my testosterone could be down to my weight - I'm not hugely overweight to look at, but my BMI if off the charts into the worst kind of obese you can get (okay, slight exaggeration there! :haha:) I've never been able to work it out and most people don't believe me when I say that I'm technically morbidly obese on paper! So I knew that already and she said that coming off the pill won't have helped matters either, so just to give it a few more months, now that AF has arrived and see if I find it easier to lose weight. She said that my hormone levels seem to have normalised, so it should become increasingly easier to lose the post-pill weight. :thumbup:

So yeah, just really frustrated that the docs don't give you the full story - I don't get the point of lying! :growlmad: But cautiously optimistic that everything else seems to be getting back to normal, albeit VERY slowly!

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I hope my doctor is helpful, I am guessing they will probably give me provera being on day 100 something of my cycle... I would rather not take it, but at this point I am willing to try anything except going back on bcp. I can't wait until my appointment. I hope they don't find any cysts Rachel! Fingers crossed they get you all sorted out and we can join imsotired within the next few months.

I hope not either! [-o&lt;

I am sure your dr. will be more than willing to help you at this point and will likely give you provera. I feel the same way about not wanting to take provera. I am a lot earlier in my cycle than you but it has never taken me this long to o so who know how much longer this could go on so in a way I don't mind just wiping the slate clean. I am going to take opks the next couple days and watch my temp but if nothing happens I will give in and take the provera this weekend. 

When is your appointment? Coming up really soon right?


----------



## ImSoTired

LKPone
Sorry to hear that you may have PCOS. Please remember that it doesn't mean you can't get pregnant. I hope everything works out for you! I don't understand how you have a high BMI if you aren't obese? That's really a mystery. My current BMI is 28 which I am NOT proud of but I'm just overweight, not obese. 152 lbs last week when I found out I was expecting. I do hope that they can get you back to a more regular cycle and get you your bfp soon! Oh and it's ok to have a bit of a breakdown and cry once in a while. I did it maybe twice since going off of BC and having all those problems. Just hope you feel better now!:hugs:

Rachel and lovetoteach I hope you both have great luck with your doctors as well!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

OPK was negative today and also today for the first time in a longgg time or maybe even the first time all cycle I am completely dry cm wise where the past few days I had ewcm. I also have been having odd cramping the past couple days and some strange twinges here and there today. What the heck is going on with my body? :dohh: It always likes to confuse me! :haha: I havent taken opks for the past week so I am wondering if it is possible I o'ed in the past couple days. I am of course not getting my hopes up but it makes me wonder.

I picked up my provera today so I am ready to go this weekend if there is no O detected! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Speaking of post pill weight, I have gained somewhere between 10-17 pounds since I got off BCP Jan 2011, what about you girls? Has coming off the pill made yall gain?


----------



## rmsh1

I haven't gained any weight, but have always been quite slim. I didn't notice any change after coming off bc


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Speaking of post pill weight, I have gained somewhere between 10-17 pounds since I got off BCP Jan 2011, what about you girls? Has coming off the pill made yall gain?

Yes. I think I gained about 20 lbs on the pill and then continued to gain about 10 after stopping the pill. I lost all of that weight and I'm back down to pre-pill weight (until baby makes me start gaining). Hoping I can do it all again once baby is born.

My hair is still falling out! Some days a normal amount falls out and some days a large amount falls out! Yesterday a large amount fell out and it really upset me. I wish the pregnancy hormones would put an end to this so I can stop worrying about it for a while. Once baby is born I will be returning to the dermatologist so hopefully they can help me out with this hair situation! I will not got back on birthcontrol until I am 100% done having children and only if I can stay on it until menopause so I don't have any ill withdrawl effects....So probably won't go back on, lol. I'm not bald or anything but my hair is much thinner than it used to be. Not fun.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: how is everyone doing so far today?


----------



## LKPone

Good thanks, how are things with you? :winkwink:

I'm focusing on the positives in what the doctors said yesterday, rather than the negatives, which got me really down last night, so I'm back to my smiley self again today! :flower:

I'm just thinking positively about the next 2 months before my follow-up appointment and with any luck, I'll have had another cycle by then, I'll have lost a bit more weight and my hormone levels will have stabilised to allow them to more accurately diagnose whether it is actually PCOS or whether it was just the 'post pill effect'. POSITIVE THOUGHTS! :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

ImSoTired said:


> LKPone
> I don't understand how you have a high BMI if you aren't obese? That's really a mystery.

I danced for 16 years and I have massive leg muscles from tapping. :blush: I've never been a small person, but I'm not overly massive to look at. Just nicely chubby, for want of a better term, ha ha ha!! 

That's why the docs have always said that for certain sports-people, BMI on paper doesn't necessarily make any sense. Most Olympians would have quite a high BMI if worked out just by a computer. Muscle density isn't taken into account :growlmad:

That having been said, I definitely do need to lose weight, I'm not disputing that at all... especially the post-pill weight to start with and I'm working on it! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LL i'm trying to stay PMA


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Speaking of post pill weight, I have gained somewhere between 10-17 pounds since I got off BCP Jan 2011, what about you girls? Has coming off the pill made yall gain?

Yes, within weeks of stopping I gained about 6-7 pounds. I have always been slim and still am really but I know what I want to look like this extra 6-7 pounds is driving me crazy. I have been working out and eating healthy for months now and can't loose it. I asked me dr. about this and she said it is def due to my hormones.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> LL i'm trying to stay PMA

I am so with you on that! Do you think you o'ed yet?


----------



## Rachel789

CD 46 for me and no O!! 

I said yesterday my cm dried up but today it is back to stretchy, but really it has looked like this most of my cycle. Very stretchy but cloudy rarely clear and stretchy. I am not sure what it means I guess it's ewcm but who knows. I really think my body is even more confused than ever. I am still fighting taking the provera because I guess I feel like I am giving in and quitting on this cycle. It is a tough thing for me to swallow as I feel I have been working so hard for the past 40 some days, BDing every other day, opks, temping, ect. It is soooo tough to make the decision to start it but I think I just have to bite the bullet and do it because clearly my body doesnt want to do what it needs to on it's own. I am taking another opk today and maybe tomorrow if no positive on to provera :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

LKPone said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> LKPone
> I don't understand how you have a high BMI if you aren't obese? That's really a mystery.
> 
> I danced for 16 years and I have massive leg muscles from tapping. :blush: I've never been a small person, but I'm not overly massive to look at. Just nicely chubby, for want of a better term, ha ha ha!!
> 
> That's why the docs have always said that for certain sports-people, BMI on paper doesn't necessarily make any sense. Most Olympians would have quite a high BMI if worked out just by a computer. Muscle density isn't taken into account :growlmad:
> 
> That having been said, I definitely do need to lose weight, I'm not disputing that at all... especially the post-pill weight to start with and I'm working on it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok, so it's muscle mass. Makes more sense. lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> CD 46 for me and no O!!
> 
> I said yesterday my cm dried up but today it is back to stretchy, but really it has looked like this most of my cycle. Very stretchy but cloudy rarely clear and stretchy. I am not sure what it means I guess it's ewcm but who knows. I really think my body is even more confused than ever. I am still fighting taking the provera because I guess I feel like I am giving in and quitting on this cycle. It is a tough thing for me to swallow as I feel I have been working so hard for the past 40 some days, BDing every other day, opks, temping, ect. It is soooo tough to make the decision to start it but I think I just have to bite the bullet and do it because clearly my body doesnt want to do what it needs to on it's own. I am taking another opk today and maybe tomorrow if no positive on to provera :cry:

Well I hope you get that pos opk and you can put off the provera for another cycle if not completely.


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: how is everyone doing so far today?

I am OK thanks!

I am also trying this whole PMA thing. I treated myself to some shopping today, two new dresses, a few tops, plus bought some lovely steak to cook up for dinner with chips and salad and a nice french red wine, mmmmm


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> LL i'm trying to stay PMA
> 
> I am so with you on that! Do you think you o'ed yet?Click to expand...

I think I O'ed on cd13 And on cd23, but not really sure though.:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :hi: how is everyone doing so far today?
> 
> I am OK thanks!
> 
> I am also trying this whole PMA thing. I treated myself to some shopping today, two new dresses, a few tops, plus bought some lovely steak to cook up for dinner with chips and salad and a nice french red wine, mmmmmClick to expand...

That sounds lovely to do right about now.


----------



## Rachel789

Took my first provera pill last night-on to a new cycle. I can't wait until my appointment later this month, It can't come soon enough.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Took my first provera pill last night-on to a new cycle. I can't wait until my appointment later this month, It can't come soon enough.

I hope it kickstarts your body into having nice normal cycles! Good luck, Ill keep my fx'd for you!

We told my parents and my inlaws but asked them to keep it quiet until after my appt at least to make sure baby is ok and growing in there.

I hope everyone is doing well and I hope you all have a great holiday weekend for those of you who celebrate!


----------



## Rachel789

That must be fun telling family I bet they are excited! Have a great holiday weekend as well :)


----------



## Bean66

Hot pink - I'm pretty sure you didn't O cd13. Possibly cd23 but only time will tell.

Rachel - it sounds like your doctor is being great. Alot of ladies have great success with clomid. So don't worry if it does come to this.

Imsotired - glad everything is going well. Still over the moon for you. I bet your families ate supper excited!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Bean, they are very happy. 

How is everyone doing? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Had a nice weekend at the inlaws little lake house, tons of family and fun on my MIL's new ski boat. Soaked up that vitamin D for sure! Will be pulling in full time at work for the next few weeks possibly, have a lot to do until the store is ready for grand opening May 16th. I am so excited for my doctors appointment, but at the same time I am worried about the possible blood work or ultrasounds they may want to do because I have no health insurance at the moment... I am hoping that they get this figured out and jump start me back into shape without having to have a billion appointments before my work insurance kicks in. I am also pulling to get full time at work asap so my insurance kicks in in 90 days instead of having to be part time for a year before I get insurance. 

So busy, but I am popping in here every few days to see how you girls are doing. Excited for your bfp and getting to tell your parents, I am still amazed and happy that one of us got that elusive bfp we all are waiting for. Also interested to see what happens with you and provera Rachel, because I really do think that is what I am going to have to end up taking. I hope it flushes you out and your body can get back into wack after that. I am a little frustrated that it's this hard just to get my body to do what it is suppose to naturally do. It does seem like EVERYONE around me has a child, so it can't possibly be THIS hard. I am so very glad I have a ton of distractions at the moment.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good for you lovetoteach. It's so great that you are keeping busy and having a good time! I hope the doctors can get you back on track and you can get a nice quick BFP! Maybe it's just a matter of trying to get your body back to normal. Same with Rachel, I really hope it works just so you can both have nice normal cycles so it will be nice and easy to get get pregnant.

I go to the doctor tomorrow to get up on baby in a nice early appt. I'm nervous but excited at the same time. I'm feeling pretty good. The cramping has subsided and I'm feeling pretty normal. I haven't tested since wed or thurs. I am out of tests so I can't test anymore. It's just as well since my appt is tomorrow. I won't be 6 weeks until thursday. I can't wait until the end of May as that is when I will be 12/13 weeks and be starting my second tri. YAY! That is when I'm going to go crazy buying baby things! Can't wait. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-That is great that you have been keeping busy, it helps to have things to occupy your brain with, that stops the obssessing which is what I do all too often! If I was busier it wouldn't be happening as much :nope:

imsotired-I am excited to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow. I am sure you will hear everything is progressing as it should :thumbup:

I had a pretty busy weekend myself but now back to the work week which gives me more time to obsess again :dohh: I took my 4th provera pill last night so after today I will be halfway through the pills :happydance: It was weird because the first few days I took them my temp was actually going down, I still had ewcm and yesterday was one of my lowest temps all cycle then BAM today my temp shot up a whole degree almost! I think maybe it just took a few days for my body to react to the provera. I wish it was because I O'ed but I think there is a slim chance I would O after starting the provera, I guess I will never know. I am counting down the days until my ultrasound appointment. 18 days to go :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

The temp change is strange Rachel although I don't know anything about provera so I guess you either O'd or the provera did it. I haven't the slightest. I hope it's all good news though and I hope you get af as scheduled per provera and I also hope your ultrasound goes well and they can fix everything and make you have nice regular cycles. I just know that once you get a regular cycle you'll get pg 1-2-3! That is what happened to me! As soon as my cycles normalized it happened! I never thought it would and it did! I struggled with my hormones and cycles for 9 whole months after BC and then boom! I hope it happens for all of you girls here as well and then we could start a nice positive pregnancy thread in which we are all happy and positive. It's so scary reading the first tri threads. I've been trying to avoid it but it's difficult when i need to talk to someone about a symptom or something. I am hoping that I will stop worrying so much after the appt tomorrow. 

Did the provera give you any other symptoms so far? Cramping, tired, anything?


----------



## Rachel789

symptoms hmmmm, not really...I have had a few random mild pains in my boobs the past couple days but nothing crazy. So overall I would say little to no side effects from it so far! :thumbup: Like I said before I doubt I o'ed unless somehow the provera wasn't built up in my system yet and my body was ready to o anyway and just did it, but I think that may be a stretch. I will assume I likely did not O but if there is a small chance I did O yesterday we BD'ed Saturday and Sunday so I would be well covered. My Dr. said if I don't get AF within a week of stopping the provera to take a pregnancy test because I think most people get AF within a week or less after stopping although in some cases it can take up to 2 weeks. :wacko:

I hope my dr. can help me figure things out soon as well and I hope there is a fix even if it is just clomid that helps me o at a normal time, anything so I don't loose my mind! My dr. said sometihng may be wrong or it may just be how my body is. I just ran into a friend over the weekend who just had a baby and she said she had long cycles like me that lasted 2-3 months and were irregular, she went to the dr. and got tests done and her dr. said there was no underlying reason, that was just how she was. It took her 2 years but she ended up getting pregnant naturally eventually. I don't think I could wait 2 years so I will likely take the clomid somewhat soon if it is offered to me.


----------



## Rachel789

It would be great for all of us to be pregnant together. Hopefully since lovetoteach and I are getting help from the dr. now we will both be on our way to BFPs in the near future and be joining you! In the meantime I am glad you chose to stick around with us here, we would have missed you and I love hearing how your pregnancy is going :) I don't blame you for avoiding the first tri boards, I will probably do the same when I get my BFP one day.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you but from the name of your thread this is where I need to be! I stopped taking the bcp at the start of Jan and so far had a very light bleed for four days on cd42 of cycle 1 and am now on cd50 of cycle 2. I have used opks pretty much every day, never getting a positive and have been temping too, to see what's going on, and my temps have been all over, never indicating O either. I was on the pill for 15 years so I really hope I've not messed my body up too much. 

I was just wondering what you think I should do, how long I should wait to speak to a doctor about it? I know it's still early days as it's only been 3 and a half months, but wasn't sure if I should maybe go soon if AF doesn't show?


----------



## ImSoTired

Cheska- Welcome!It certainly sound like it's from the bc and I hope you can get it all situated sooner than we have. You can call the doctor and see if they have any suggestions but odds are they aren't going to want to see you for a while. We all tried vitex. It seemed to work for me after the 8 to 12 weeks but everyone is different and it didn't work for everyone. I had long and irregular cycles for 9 months after stopping the pill and I was only on it for 2 years or so. I also had some really weird hormone issues. I suggest that you continue to track ovulation and I hope you do O soon. I didn't start tracking O until December but I know my hormones went bananas in October and I think that is when I began to ovulate regularly again. That was 5 months after stopping the pill. My hormones are still crazy but I am hoping some wonderful pregnancy hormones will soon kick in and cancel out all of my post bc symptoms. I hope it all works out for you and you can get back to normal soon!GL!


----------



## Rachel789

hi cheska, welcome! How were your cycles before you went on bcp? If you had normal cycles at some point you will likely return to that at some point. Most people seem to normalize within a few months of stopping where some can take up to a year or so. As Imsotired mentioned it may not be a bad idea to try vitex (agnus castus) It is a slow building herb that takes up to a few months to work but I have heard it works great for some people. I took it for over 3 months and it did not work for me so I just recently stopped taking it. But I think I am the exception as I usually hear it works for people. I probably would have continued taking it but I am under my Drs care now and she is trying to figure out what is going on with me and she advised me to stop the vitex because she knew nothing about it. 

I was on BCP for 12 years and have been off about 8 months now and my cycles are still long/irregular, you can see my cycle lengths in my sig below. But I never had regular cycles in my life aside from when I was on BCP, that is why I started BCP in the first place so that may just be the way I am or there may be an underlying issue. I know I O because I have been temping but it is always late in my cycle so I just recently went to the dr. and she was more than willing to help me and start investigating what is going on. If you are not Ovulating I would go see your dr soon, it really depends on the dr but I think if you tell them you are not ovulating they are more willing to help. I would give it another month or so and if nothing happens it can't hurt to ask for help. The key is don't tell them you need help because of TTC, ask for help because your cycles are messed up. Because drs are trained to say you have to wait a year for TTC related help.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay for pregnancy check ups *imsotired*, soon time will fly by and you will be telling us if you are having a boy or a girl :) Just waiting patiently over here for my appointment to roll around on thursday. Wishing that doctors weren't so expensive and hoping that they can figure it out without too many tests and other expensive things. The appointment alone without insurance is $176, and that is probably without tax. Dang doctors!


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks girls. Congrats Imsotired, that's great news you're pregnant! Really hope it all goes smoothly for you. What is vitex for? To bring on AF or bring on O? Or both? Can you start taking it anytime?

Rachel, I started on the pill when I was 15, before that I was fairly regular I think, but I didn't track it or anything back then. And so I've stopped taking it on my 30th birthday (I thought I should grow up and start thinking about kids!)which means I've been on the pill for half my life, that's scary! Thanks for the tip on what to tell the doctor, hopefully they will help if I go along the more medical route than the ttc route. I guiess if AF doesn't arrive in a couple of weeks I'll probably make an appointment. I just wish I'd looked into how long it would take to get your cycles sorted out before now, the doctors don't ever mention that when you go for your check ups.

Lovetoteach, that sounds expensive for you, guess I'm lucky over in the UK that we don't need to pay for our appointments. Hope you can find out what you need to quickly (and cheaply!)

Thanks for the help ladies and good luck to all of you on your journeys. x


----------



## rmsh1

Cheska, I was on the pill since I was 15 too, and am now 33. I stopped it June last year. I did go off it just a couple of times over that 17 year period, but not for long. One time when I went off it, it was because I had broken up with someone and had no intention of sleeping with anyone for a while. I did not really worry when I did not get an AF for 3-4 months!! Then they went back to regular. This time round my cycle went straight back to its usual 34 days, with no delay period, so I guess there is no way of knowing what your body will do :(


----------



## Rachel789

I am halfway through my provera now :happydance: I can't wait to be finished and move on to a new cycle, I am so over this one! I wish my temp rise was a real temp rise, it looks so pretty :haha: I should probably stop temping because it means nothing but I can't help myself :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I am halfway through my provera now :happydance: I can't wait to be finished and move on to a new cycle, I am so over this one! I wish my temp rise was a real temp rise, it looks so pretty :haha: I should probably stop temping because it means nothing but I can't help myself :rofl:

Your chart is looking good now!! let's hope next cycle that temp rise is due to ovulation!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls! Rachel can't wait to hear you say that provera worked wonders. I hope it does!

The appt went well. I was nervous but the doctor seems to think I'll be ok. They didn't do the ultrasound as they said it was too soon but they are going to do it on Wed the 18th. Just over a week, and they will do a sonogram as they expect the heart to be able to be heard. I'm still nervous and hoping it all goes well. I got bloodwork done but it wasn't hcg levels it was all the basic blood tests to make sure I don't have anything so I can have a healthy pregnancy. I suppose he will order the hcg at a later date. Feeling a little better but not overly confident until I see baby and hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Hi girls! Rachel can't wait to hear you say that provera worked wonders. I hope it does!
> 
> The appt went well. I was nervous but the doctor seems to think I'll be ok. They didn't do the ultrasound as they said it was too soon but they are going to do it on Wed the 18th. Just over a week, and they will do a sonogram as they expect the heart to be able to be heard. I'm still nervous and hoping it all goes well. I got bloodwork done but it wasn't hcg levels it was all the basic blood tests to make sure I don't have anything so I can have a healthy pregnancy. I suppose he will order the hcg at a later date. Feeling a little better but not overly confident until I see baby and hear the heartbeat.

At least you don't have to wait long for the next appointment! It will be so amazing to hear the heartbeat. Wish my appointment on thursday was a check up on the baby, but I guess it's a good thing I am not pregnant at the moment because I am moving tons of boxes and other things at work last week, this week and for the next few weeks.


----------



## cola1016

I was wondering if anyone knew if you can O during breakthrough bleeding?


----------



## Rachel789

cola1016 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if you can O during breakthrough bleeding?

Do you mean during your withdrawl bleed from coming off bcp?


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Hi girls! Rachel can't wait to hear you say that provera worked wonders. I hope it does!
> 
> The appt went well. I was nervous but the doctor seems to think I'll be ok. They didn't do the ultrasound as they said it was too soon but they are going to do it on Wed the 18th. Just over a week, and they will do a sonogram as they expect the heart to be able to be heard. I'm still nervous and hoping it all goes well. I got bloodwork done but it wasn't hcg levels it was all the basic blood tests to make sure I don't have anything so I can have a healthy pregnancy. I suppose he will order the hcg at a later date. Feeling a little better but not overly confident until I see baby and hear the heartbeat.

Glad to hear your appt. went well :thumbup: If the dr. thinks everything is fine as of now I would try not to worry. I know it is easier said than done though. I hope you get to hear a heartbeat next week :happydance:


----------



## cola1016

Rachel789 said:


> cola1016 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew if you can O during breakthrough bleeding?
> 
> Do you mean during your withdrawl bleed from coming off bcp?Click to expand...

Yes! :) sorry


----------



## Rachel789

I think it is unlikely to happen during the withdrawl bleed but anytime after that you can O.


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree with Rachel on the withdrawl bleed...

How is everybody today?
How is the provera going Rach?

AFM I'm feeling a little nauseous but no vomitting yet. After I eat I feel very bloated and my gag reflex is very heightened. This has been happening on and off for a few days. Hope I either throw up or feel better this in between nonsense is worse than puking if you ask me! Can't wait to see a pic of baby on Wed!<3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ImSoTired sorry that the sweetpea is making you sick, but thats a good sign though.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I agree with hotpink. You have to post the pic for us when you get it! :happydance: 

I know what you mean though about that in between feeling, I hate feeling like I am going to vomit I would rather just vomit and then feel better :haha:

I am so ready to be done with the provera it is taking forever. A lot of people told me they could take 2 pills a day for 5 days and finish it faster and their drs say it was ok. 10 days is way too long espcially since I am impatient as hell. I asked my dr if I could do the 5 days and she said no she wants me to do 10 so obv I listened to her reluctantly. Tonight I am taking my 7th pill so I am almost there but the last few are of course taking the longest in my mind. I will take my last one saturday and then I have to pray AF doesnt take forever to show up. It can take up to 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope the provera works for you Rachel. I know ten days seems like a long time but it's definately not, I hope it flys by for you and AF comes in time. Hang in there you're almost done. Maybe the provera is what you need to kickstart your body! Keeping my fx'd for you.

I would love the next 6 weeks to fly by so I could worry a little less but unfortunately 6 weeks is pretty long. lol.The thing is, I'm not throwing up I'm just nauseous so I am worrying about baby. I haven't taken any hpt's in a while and I'm resisting buying anymore. I just worry and I can't wait to see baby so I can relax even for a little while. So cranky and tired as well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So the doctor said everything looked normal, there was even a little blood on my cervix which he says means my body tried to have a period. He ordered several different tests on my blood such as thyroid, testosterone, estrogen, hcg and one other thing I can't remember. So depending on what we find out he talked about provera, metaformin, and clomid. So he is ready to get the ball rolling quick. Just have to wait on the blood results. Excited to finally be close to finding the issue, and if there isn't a clear answer/issue I hope clomid will get me prego within 2012. Kinda scared of twins, but we would figure out how to deal.


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear your appointment went well :happydance: I knew your Dr. would be willing to help you. Hopefully we both will be starting clomid soon and will get our BFPs in the near future. I am worried about twins as well, I hear it ups your chances from 1% to 10%. So you still have a 90% chance of having just one, think of it that way. DH and I only want two kids and given the trouble I am having trying to get pregnant once maybe having two and never having to deal with this again wouldnt be such a bad thing :shrug: Do you know when you will get your bloodwork results? I think my dr. tested the same as yours and maybe the other one you can't remember is pituitary? I know mine mentioned that. Is your dr. going to give you an ultra sound as well? Mine wants to make sure I have no cysts on my ovaries.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am glad to hear your appointment went well :happydance: I knew your Dr. would be willing to help you. Hopefully we both will be starting clomid soon and will get our BFPs in the near future. I am worried about twins as well, I hear it ups your chances from 1% to 10%. So you still have a 90% chance of having just one, think of it that way. DH and I only want two kids and given the trouble I am having trying to get pregnant once maybe having two and never having to deal with this again wouldnt be such a bad thing :shrug: Do you know when you will get your bloodwork results? I think my dr. tested the same as yours and maybe the other one you can't remember is pituitary? I know mine mentioned that. Is your dr. going to give you an ultra sound as well? Mine wants to make sure I have no cysts on my ovaries.

Yeah, he is talking about maybe doing an ultrasound depending on the blood results, but we are hoping we can avoid the expensive stuff or we will have to put it off until I get insurance. Ultra sound wouldnt be as bad as other tests though money wise, so I MIGHT be able to do one if need be.

Not positive about when I get the blood results, I would think 7 to 10 days?


----------



## Rachel789

I see what you are saying, because you are trying to spend as little as possible that makes sense. I am wondering why my dr. said I would have to do BCP for three months to shrink down the cysts before starting clomid, do you think that is necessary before starting clomid? I REALLY don't want to do that :( Let's just hope I don't have cysts. 

I wonder how much the ultra sound will cost. We kinda have to watch our expenses as well, I do have health insurance but we have a health saving account so it is a high deductible plan, meaning we do have to spend a lot out of pocket up front. I am wonder how expensive this will get. Last year I had to get an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and that cost $1200! health care costs in the US are so screwed up and needs to be fixed asap.


----------



## Rachel789

Tomorrow is my last provera pill :happydance: I manually removed my crosshairs from FF because I know they are not real. I am going to take a break from temping for a bit. Sometimes I wake up on my own around temping time so if I do that I may temp but I am not setting my alarm anymore for the next couple weeks, it will be nice if I can sleep through the night for once!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a transvaginal ultrsound, I think that is what it is called, in the beginning of March (to look for cysts when I was having that awful cramping) and we have a high deductable on our health insurance so we had to pay it. It was about $230 so it really wasn't crazy expensive.It may depend on your doctors charge though, I don't know. Most blood tests aren't expensive either but I know the blood hcg is kinda pricey and I paid 200 or 250 when they tested my blood in December (that is total). I had already had labs that year so thats why it wasn't covered, plus they were all different 'unnecessary' tests (according to the stupid insurance company anyway). I think that bloods usually come back within 2 weeks so it shouldn't be too long.

Glad to hear that everything looks normal lovetoteach! It sounds as though maybe you just need a jumpstart! I'm hoping that you can get everything back to normal soon. Sounds promising.

Rachel I guess you are relieved to be nearly finished with the pills! I really hope they work for you! I hope you don't have to take any BC as I also hope you don't have any cysts. I doubt you have them though because even though your cycles are long, they aren't too long, and you do eventually O. You don't have any pelvic pain or bad cramping when you get AF do you? I hope that isn't your problem. 

As for having twins, I think that would be cool! I think it would be twice the worry though. As you will find out as soon as you get your bfps (which I'm sure will be sooner than you think) worrying turns into something much more intense than thinking 'where aren't I having normal cycles'. You start thinking why don't I have this symptom and what is that feeling and is baby ok? It's terrifying! I can't wait to relax but honestly I don't know if I'll relax until this kid is married with kids of his/her own! lol


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, 

I got a new batch of opks delivered yday so thought I'd give one a go today and this is what happened. Do you think it's positive? I've had a couple from a different brand look nearly positive but then my temp doesn't do anything to imply that I've ovulated so I think my body might have geared up to O but never got there. Hope this is a sign O is on the way but don't want to get my hopes up. Fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0200[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Haha so true, but even then I don't know if I will ever relax, I just think it is in my nature! Are you still feeling sick today?

That is good to know the ultra sound isnt crazy expensive. I barely have any cramping during AF just mild cramps during the first day for about an hour or two. I do get random very mild cramping throughout my cycle so not sure what that means. I hope you are right though and I don't have any cysts that are out of the norm. I think it is normal to have a cyst or two every cycle that are small and they usually dissapate on their own so hopefully that is the most they will find and it won't require bcp.

At this point I am just anxious to start the clomid as I don't think I will have a normal length cycle without it. But the earliest I will be able to start it will likely be Juneish because I would have to start yet another cycle to take it. Which means I may have to do the provera again :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Cheska8 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a new batch of opks delivered yday so thought I'd give one a go today and this is what happened. Do you think it's positive? I've had a couple from a different brand look nearly positive but then my temp doesn't do anything to imply that I've ovulated so I think my body might have geared up to O but never got there. Hope this is a sign O is on the way but don't want to get my hopes up. Fingers crossed!

I'd say you're close. Try holding your urine for another 4 hrs and see if it isn't darker. Also keep your eyes open for a rise in temp over the next 3 or so days. I hope this is O for you. Looks good.


----------



## Rachel789

Looks positive to me, I would get BD'ing! I hope you O this time. 

I had a lot of near positives and never o'ed as well this cycle so I know the feeling. If you don't O soon I would go to your dr. and see if you can get help.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Haha so true, but even then I don't know if I will ever relax, I just think it is in my nature! Are you still feeling sick today?
> 
> That is good to know the ultra sound isnt crazy expensive. I barely have any cramping during AF just mild cramps during the first day for about an hour or two. I do get random very mild cramping throughout my cycle so not sure what that means. I hope you are right though and I don't have any cysts that are out of the norm. I think it is normal to have a cyst or two every cycle that are small and they usually dissapate on their own so hopefully that is the most they will find and it won't require bcp.
> 
> At this point I am just anxious to start the clomid as I don't think I will have a normal length cycle without it. But the earliest I will be able to start it will likely be Juneish because I would have to start yet another cycle to take it. Which means I may have to do the provera again :wacko:

I hope you don't have to wait too long Rachel and I hope everything they give you works wonders. 
I am still queasy but not vomitting. I think it gets worse in the afternoon and goes away in the evening. The more I eat the more I bloat, but if I don't eat I feel more sick. I'm worried that maybe this isn't morning sickness at all. I kinda want a very distinct symptom to know that baby is growing and healthy. My symptoms are very all over the place and the only one that is constant is the breast pain. It's always there but sometimes they are very sore and sometimes they are a little sore.
My whole family basically knows know too...lol Hope baby is ok. I wish I could stop worrying. I know I'll feel better for a little while after I hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think any symptom of lack of symptoms means anything bad to be honest. I have a few friends that were pregnant recently that never had sickness or many symptoms at all the first tri and only had tiredness and they all have had their babies and they are all healthy so I wouldnt let symptoms or lack of worry you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I see what you are saying, because you are trying to spend as little as possible that makes sense. I am wondering why my dr. said I would have to do BCP for three months to shrink down the cysts before starting clomid, do you think that is necessary before starting clomid? I REALLY don't want to do that :( Let's just hope I don't have cysts.
> 
> I wonder how much the ultra sound will cost. We kinda have to watch our expenses as well, I do have health insurance but we have a health saving account so it is a high deductible plan, meaning we do have to spend a lot out of pocket up front. I am wonder how expensive this will get. Last year I had to get an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and that cost $1200! health care costs in the US are so screwed up and needs to be fixed asap.

Yeah, my doctor mentioned maybe putting me on BCP for a month, but then he was like, "that didn't seem to regulate you before, so that probably isn't a good route." I was so relieved he rethought that before I even said anything. I am so glad he actually wants to get the ball rolling instead of making me wait. I have zero cramps ever, except back in december when I ovulated for the first time in almost a year. When I used to have regular periods I NEVER had cramps, so I don't think I have cysts... I would feel SOMETHING if I had cysts right? I mean I guess they could be there and I wouldn't know it... but I always thought that cysts give you cramps. <<< Confused

So glad things seem to be moving forward for some of us instead of being at a stand still, hopefully we can all figure it out and join imsotired before the end of this summer.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, because you are trying to spend as little as possible that makes sense. I am wondering why my dr. said I would have to do BCP for three months to shrink down the cysts before starting clomid, do you think that is necessary before starting clomid? I REALLY don't want to do that :( Let's just hope I don't have cysts.
> 
> I wonder how much the ultra sound will cost. We kinda have to watch our expenses as well, I do have health insurance but we have a health saving account so it is a high deductible plan, meaning we do have to spend a lot out of pocket up front. I am wonder how expensive this will get. Last year I had to get an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and that cost $1200! health care costs in the US are so screwed up and needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> Yeah, my doctor mentioned maybe putting me on BCP for a month, but then he was like, "that didn't seem to regulate you before, so that probably isn't a good route." I was so relieved he rethought that before I even said anything. I am so glad he actually wants to get the ball rolling instead of making me wait. I have zero cramps ever, except back in december when I ovulated for the first time in almost a year. When I used to have regular periods I NEVER had cramps, so I don't think I have cysts... I would feel SOMETHING if I had cysts right? I mean I guess they could be there and I wouldn't know it... but I always thought that cysts give you cramps. <<< Confused
> 
> So glad things seem to be moving forward for some of us instead of being at a stand still, hopefully we can all figure it out and join imsotired before the end of this summer.Click to expand...

I think that cramping and pelvic pain are common when you have cysts and I know that it is possible to have little or no cramps with cysts because everyone is different, but I think it is a lot less unlikely. Just as I have always have bad cramps, a few times very severe, yet I don't have cysts. I think if you did have them that you might have a sneaking suspicion. I hope that isn't the case for either of you. The only reason the doctor would put you back on the pill would be to shrink the cysts or try to regulate you which has clearly not helped in the past because when you came off it certainly didn't regulate anything. I would see if there were ANY another choice before ever touching a contraceptive pill again. My guess is being on the pill has made your bodies lazy, slow, or confused. I think it could certainly screw up someones body long term. I am so happy that your doctors both seem to be cooperating and I just know with their help you will gt your bfps soon!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, because you are trying to spend as little as possible that makes sense. I am wondering why my dr. said I would have to do BCP for three months to shrink down the cysts before starting clomid, do you think that is necessary before starting clomid? I REALLY don't want to do that :( Let's just hope I don't have cysts.
> 
> I wonder how much the ultra sound will cost. We kinda have to watch our expenses as well, I do have health insurance but we have a health saving account so it is a high deductible plan, meaning we do have to spend a lot out of pocket up front. I am wonder how expensive this will get. Last year I had to get an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and that cost $1200! health care costs in the US are so screwed up and needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> 
> Yeah, my doctor mentioned maybe putting me on BCP for a month, but then he was like, "that didn't seem to regulate you before, so that probably isn't a good route." I was so relieved he rethought that before I even said anything. I am so glad he actually wants to get the ball rolling instead of making me wait. I have zero cramps ever, except back in december when I ovulated for the first time in almost a year. When I used to have regular periods I NEVER had cramps, so I don't think I have cysts... I would feel SOMETHING if I had cysts right? I mean I guess they could be there and I wouldn't know it... but I always thought that cysts give you cramps. <<< Confused
> 
> So glad things seem to be moving forward for some of us instead of being at a stand still, hopefully we can all figure it out and join imsotired before the end of this summer.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that cramping and pelvic pain are common when you have cysts and I know that it is possible to have little or no cramps with cysts because everyone is different, but I think it is a lot less unlikely. Just as I have always have bad cramps, a few times very severe, yet I don't have cysts. I think if you did have them that you might have a sneaking suspicion. I hope that isn't the case for either of you. The only reason the doctor would put you back on the pill would be to shrink the cysts or try to regulate you which has clearly not helped in the past because when you came off it certainly didn't regulate anything. I would see if there were ANY another choice before ever touching a contraceptive pill again. My guess is being on the pill has made your bodies lazy, slow, or confused. I think it could certainly screw up someones body long term. I am so happy that your doctors both seem to be cooperating and I just know with their help you will gt your bfps soon!:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so! I was very happy that my doctor seemed so positive that we should be able to make it happen pretty quickly and is willing to jump start it all fast. Just crossing my fingers that all my tests come back normal, or that it's just a simple tweak or minor drug that I have to take to fix my issues. I hope it's just the BCP that threw me off so bad, but you never know, I did have irregular periods before BCP, but I had the opposite problem from what is happening now, I used to have two periods a month, and now I am having two periods in one year! I just hope that my job keeps distracting me, because two weeks for blood results could feel like forever if I don't have lots of distractions.


----------



## silmarien

Ok, guess I should join the party here.

I was on Yaz for 8 years. And ortho-tri-cyclen lo for a couple during those 8. Before that I was on Alesse for about 2 years. I did take 2 breaks for about 5 months each time during these times.

I just quit BC for purposes of TTC in March. Glad I started temping bc I missed my LH surge (either my urine was too diluted - I exercise a lot daily - or my sleep cycles were too messed up and it happened while I was asleep). My BBT chart showed a slight dip and then a major spike and the temp has remained high - which is giving me hope that I have enough progesterone. 

I've had incredibly long cycles on Yaz - 66 and 77 day cycles prior to March 14 (CD1). I started Vitex in January and it seems to be helping a lot. I'm also taking baby Aspirin and a B-complex vitamin with Folic acid. I am doubtful I will have issues with my LP, because I'm not supposed to get AF until April 26-29 (CD40-something). I O'd on CD25. We bd 4 days prior to that not TTC but just for fun, and then did bd TTC on April 8, 36 hours after I O'd, hopefully in time to get my egg before it broke down.

I've read through a lot of this thread and Yaz seems to be a common theme among people having trouble conceiving. I also would like to echo sentiments that I HATE THAT OBGYNs DON'T warn their patients about how long-term use of BC can fuck with your cycles badly. It's almost malpractice in my opinion. They should be required to tell their patients this. UGH! /rant

So, hi everyone :waves:


----------



## ImSoTired

silmarien-
I was on yaz for only a year or two and when I came off I was, and still am, a mess! In my opinion, it is by far the worse pill you can take. The P.A. at the doctor's office was who prescribed it to me. She talked about it like it was some sort of miracle drug or something that I was actually excited to begin taking it! I decided to stop taking it in May of 2011 because I wanted to ttc and knew it may take a few months to regulate. I'm glad I came off it when I did because I just began to normalize the cycle before this one. Your cycles seem to be really strange and messy, unlike mine (but everyone is different) that were on and off long. I took vitex and dieted(cause I gained near 30 lbs on the pill and continues to gain afterward, I was on other meds as well)and after about 8/12 weeks I saw normal 28 day cycles. It's good to know that you are O'ing though. I didn't start tracking O until January technically so I'm not even sure I O'd every cycle. I finally got my bfp on my second normal cycle. I hope it doesn't take you 9 or 10 months like it took me, but be aware that it might. Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Took my last provera pill last night and AF showed this morning :happydance: It seems funny to be happy about AF :rofl:

What is strange though is that typically AF won't show for a few days after your last pill. I mean since I took the last one last night I technically haven't even missed a dose yet so the progesterone should still be in my system, and my temp is still high. Oh well I guess I should just be happy I can start my new cycle sooner than later!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Took my last provera pill last night and AF showed this morning :happydance: It seems funny to be happy about AF :rofl:
> 
> What is strange though is that typically AF won't show for a few days after your last pill. I mean since I took the last one last night I technically haven't even missed a dose yet so the progesterone should still be in my system, and my temp is still high. Oh well I guess I should just be happy I can start my new cycle sooner than later!

Congrats Rachel! I hope it works out well for you!

I had some spotting after sex and it was a bit red, not a lot but it was def red. I am going in tomorrow. I am absolutely terrified. The doctore said it was probably just from the sex but I should take it easy and they'll take a look tomorrow. So nervous but holding out a little bit of hope:cry:.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, for a new cycle Rach..:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd33 and lost my crosshairs this morning :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Took my last provera pill last night and AF showed this morning :happydance: It seems funny to be happy about AF :rofl:
> 
> What is strange though is that typically AF won't show for a few days after your last pill. I mean since I took the last one last night I technically haven't even missed a dose yet so the progesterone should still be in my system, and my temp is still high. Oh well I guess I should just be happy I can start my new cycle sooner than later!

Woo hoo! Yay for periods... well at least for those of us that haven't had one in a long time. TMI, but I had some weird thick snotty like cm yesterday with a slight color of old blood, and today I have had some slight cramps for a few seconds. Maybe I will start my period on my own. I don't know, just waiting on my blood test results to see what the next step is.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I hope that is a good sign and you can get AF on your own :)

imsotired-I think it is really common to have spotting early in pregnancy especially after sex. I know it is hard but I would try your best to relax because stressing isnt helpful. I hope and am sure you will get good news at the dr. that it was nothing. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel. I went in to the doctor today and unfortunatly the ultrasound tech was ill so I couldn't get a sono.:dohh: The doctor checked my for infection and I got bloodwork that will be in tomorrow morning. The doctor seems to think it was cervical bledding and didn't bother the uterus or baby at all. He tells me I shouldn't worry but I was an absolute wreck all day. I came home and took a nice long nap. The doc also said to take it easy the rest of the week and not to have sex for 2 weeks at least to let the cervix tighten back up. It's so hard not to stress!!! I won't feel better until I hear/see baby'ss heartbeat on Wed. Then I hope to relax a bit for a while.

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Rachel789

I am sure the dr. is right and you don't need to worry. I am looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes on wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am sure the dr. is right and you don't need to worry. I am looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes on wednesday! :happydance:

Thanks, keep your fx'd for me.:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am sure the dr. is right and you don't need to worry. I am looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes on wednesday! :happydance:

Me too, love to hear good news on this thread :)


----------



## silmarien

I had implantation bleeding for 2 days and it's just winding down tonight. I was afraid it was VERY early AF (who isn't supposed to come til April 26), but it was light pinkish and NONE of my periods have EVER been light pink, always brownish red. And the flow starts heavy not light. 

Anyway, cross your fingers for me ladies. I really hope this one is a keeper! 

I wish lots of dust :dust: to you all!

I'll be testing in about 5 days. I tested today bc I'm impatient but BFN, it's prob too early.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm stepping in for a little rant. I hope you girls don't mind.... So DH told MIL that I had the bleeding and that I was a nervous wreck which would be fine but she is a worse worrier than I am and now she's calling me and texting to me and she brought me flowers. She's trying to make me feel better which I appreciate but what she's really doing is bringing in back to the surface as I try to supress the stress and relax. The relaxing is proving difficult but having someone worry after me is adding to my stress. My own mother isn't even stressing after me. She is just keeping her fingers crossed for good news. I understand it is also a difficult time for them but I am prone to anxiety and I worry about the effects it is having on the baby as I continually freak out! Just had to get that off of my chest as I am upset right now! Also, what kind of stress am I in store for if I were to lose the baby? Would she be calling me up constantly reminding me of my failed pregnancy? I don't know if I'd be able to handle that.

I got blood levels taken yesterday and the results are in today. The nurse didn't tell me the # but she told me that the doctor was happy with the results. I feel a little better but I won't be happy until I get tomorrows blood results and sonogram with a heartbeat. It's funny that all I wanted to do was get pregnant and then once you do it is by far more stressful than ttc ever was! I just hope there is no reason to worry.

Anyway, how is everybody else? 

Rachel, did AF come heavier this time now that it has come? More like normal than the light ones you have been having?


----------



## Rachel789

Of course we don't mind if you rant that's what were here for! We all need to rant from time to time. That is good news that your dr. was happy with the results. I am sure your MIL thinks she is being helpful although I can see how that would be stressful for you. But as you mentioned it is not healthy to be having anxiety so try your best to relax. I am sure you will feel better after your appointment tomorrow :thumbup:

This AF is just about the same as my other AFs, maybe even a little lighter. Not sure what that's about, maybe that is just normal for me and I should just be grateful! :haha: 

My appointment is in 10 days! :happydance: It just sucks that even if all is clear and I can get clomid I will still have to wait God knows how long until I start a new cycle again until I can start the clomid :wacko: I am sick of waiting, all I do is wait wait wait...And now after a nasty side effect from the provera I refuse to go back on it. TMI warning in advance but for the past week straight I have been constipated with severe gas pains off and on all day. I have never experienced anything like this in my life. I read the side effects of provera and researched it online and no one else had this issue and it wasn't listed as a side effect, but I know it HAD to be from the provera it would just be too much of a coicidence.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Of course we don't mind if you rant that's what were here for! We all need to rant from time to time. That is good news that your dr. was happy with the results. I am sure your MIL thinks she is being helpful although I can see how that would be stressful for you. But as you mentioned it is not healthy to be having anxiety so try your best to relax. I am sure you will feel better after your appointment tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> This AF is just about the same as my other AFs, maybe even a little lighter. Not sure what that's about, maybe that is just normal for me and I should just be grateful! :haha:
> 
> My appointment is in 10 days! :happydance: It just sucks that even if all is clear and I can get clomid I will still have to wait God knows how long until I start a new cycle again until I can start the clomid :wacko: I am sick of waiting, all I do is wait wait wait...And now after a nasty side effect from the provera I refuse to go back on it. TMI warning in advance but for the past week straight I have been constipated with severe gas pains off and on all day. I have never experienced anything like this in my life. I read the side effects of provera and researched it online and no one else had this issue and it wasn't listed as a side effect, but I know it HAD to be from the provera it would just be too much of a coicidence.

Hmmm. Maybe it is provera and it is just having a different effect on you. I hope it all goes well for you and the pains go away. And maybe your AFs are really just naturally light. Maybe you'll get llucky and this cycle will be a shorter one. I hope that's the case.:hugs:


----------



## CTS1123

Rachel789 said:


> Of course we don't mind if you rant that's what were here for! We all need to rant from time to time. That is good news that your dr. was happy with the results. I am sure your MIL thinks she is being helpful although I can see how that would be stressful for you. But as you mentioned it is not healthy to be having anxiety so try your best to relax. I am sure you will feel better after your appointment tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> This AF is just about the same as my other AFs, maybe even a little lighter. Not sure what that's about, maybe that is just normal for me and I should just be grateful! :haha:
> 
> My appointment is in 10 days! :happydance: It just sucks that even if all is clear and I can get clomid I will still have to wait God knows how long until I start a new cycle again until I can start the clomid :wacko: I am sick of waiting, all I do is wait wait wait...And now after a nasty side effect from the provera I refuse to go back on it. TMI warning in advance but for the past week straight I have been constipated with severe gas pains off and on all day. I have never experienced anything like this in my life. I read the side effects of provera and researched it online and no one else had this issue and it wasn't listed as a side effect, but I know it HAD to be from the provera it would just be too much of a coicidence.

Hi Ladies-
I have a question regarding Clomid, are you concerned with having twins being on Clomid? I am in the process of having a TR, and I'm 41 and the nurse said there may be a chance of me having to go on Clomid, but I'm scared... i just want one, we'll take two but prefer just one lol.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope so too, but not getting my hopes up I can't stand anymore disappointment. I really wanted to try soy this cycle so I would have a better chance at a shorter cycle but I was afraid it would skew any further testing my dr. may want to do this cycle.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope so too, but not getting my hopes up I can't stand anymore disappointment. I really wanted to try soy this cycle so I would have a better chance at a shorter cycle but I was afraid it would skew any further testing my dr. may want to do this cycle.

I'm pretty sure that soy does the same thing as clomid and clomid is tested and probably more likely to work for you. So you are right to not to take it. I hope this cycle is short and you can start clomid soon if that is what the doctor decides. Perhaps it will be soon that you get your bfp! How exciting!


----------



## Rachel789

CTS I have heard it ups your chances of twins from 1% to 10% so you still have a 90% chance of having one. I also am scared of twins, if it happens I will still be thrilled don't get me wrong, but I would prefer to just have one for now :)


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too, but not getting my hopes up I can't stand anymore disappointment. I really wanted to try soy this cycle so I would have a better chance at a shorter cycle but I was afraid it would skew any further testing my dr. may want to do this cycle.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that soy does the same thing as clomid and clomid is tested and probably more likely to work for you. So you are right to not to take it. I hope this cycle is short and you can start clomid soon if that is what the doctor decides. Perhaps it will be soon that you get your bfp! How exciting!Click to expand...

I know it is exciting! I just need to keep myself focused on that. It would be amazing to go on clomid and O at a normal time, it would be my first normal cycle in my whole life. Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am scared of twins if I have to go on clomid, but if I am part of that 10% twin category then I would still be more than happy with two bundles of joy. I'm nervous for provera and clomid or anything else I may or may not have to take, but I have been waiting so long for my cycles to regulate I am ready for the help. I am tired of waiting to concieve, and that is where we are at right now because there really isn't a point to trying right now when I am on day 1,000,000 of this cycle. There is no way we could have sex every other day for 100 something days, that is just nuts. Can't wait to figure my cycles out, but I am a little nervous to know if something is wrong with me.


----------



## rmsh1

lovetoteach, I know you have probably said this over and over, but when did you stop bc? I would be going crazy if my cycle was as long as yours. I am so frustrated right now being on CD21 and having no signs O is even near.

From what I have been reading on other threads, it looks like here in the UK they might not test me for anything until I have been off bc for two years, and i do not know how I can possibly wait that long for someone to check if something is wrong :( Something has to be going on for my cycles to suddenly get really long


----------



## silmarien

RMSH,That's AWFUL they make you wait til you've been off BC for 2 years! If I were you I'd se a different doctor and NOT tell them about the BC. It's worth it if it'll get you the extra help you need!

I am having an issue - I don't know when to expect AF since I JUST came off BC in March. My immediate prior cycles on Yaz (I hate Yaz:growlmad:) were 66 and 77 days.

I had light bleeding/spotting that was LIGHT PINK for about 36 hours on 8-9DPO, then it stopped. Then yesterday at 10DPO I was checking my cervix and my finger had some blood on it, but only a couple drops reached my pantyliner. I checked my cervix later and NO blood, just a LOT of CM.

Implantation bleeding? BC weirdness? Am I just trying to rationalize myself into false hopes I could be pregnant? I attached my BBT chart it it helps. It's still above the post-O line: my temps haven't gone back down to pre-O levels yet. I'm hoping I'm pregnant, but its too soon to test if that was IB.

Any advice would be helpful. I appreciate it. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







mychart-UPDATE 2011-04-18.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rmsh1

Unfortunately just changing doctor wont help for me, the NHS here have a system where your records will be available to whatever doctor I changed to. So they will know I only stopped in June last year. I am hoping I can swindle some tests though as I have multi nodular goitre, so that will at least get my thyroid hormones checked, and will see if my doc will be nice and add on some other tests too. I was looking at taking soy, but one of the first things I read is that soy is not good for anyone with thyroid problems, so that is not an option for me :(


----------



## rmsh1

You could have had implantation bleeding, i think you just have to play the waiting game to see if temps stay up. If it was IB, you wont get a BFP for a few days


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I am scared of twins if I have to go on clomid, but if I am part of that 10% twin category then I would still be more than happy with two bundles of joy. I'm nervous for provera and clomid or anything else I may or may not have to take, but I have been waiting so long for my cycles to regulate I am ready for the help. I am tired of waiting to concieve, and that is where we are at right now because there really isn't a point to trying right now when I am on day 1,000,000 of this cycle. There is no way we could have sex every other day for 100 something days, that is just nuts. Can't wait to figure my cycles out, but I am a little nervous to know if something is wrong with me.

I am also am nervous for clomid-I really didn't want to have to go this route but having 2 month long cycles make TTC so hard and I really don't want to wait around for years for this to happen since I have half the amount of tries as a normal person. So at this point I am more than willing to take the clomid and hope it's my miracle drug.

rmsh-how were your cycles pre bcp?


----------



## rmsh1

From what i remember they were 34-36 days, just like they were when I stopped bc this time around. I have been searching and searching for something natural to take to try to get O just a little earlier, but there really does not seem to be much


----------



## Rachel789

Maybe this is just temporary and you will get back on track. Some people swear by vitex it takes up to 3+ months to work. I tried it for over 3 months straight and saw no improvement, in fact my last cycle was my longest one yet. I don't think the vitex made it longer but I ended up stopping the vitex because I didn't see any difference. But many people have success with it. Actually I probably would have continued it regardless because I hear it can even take as long as 6 months but since my dr. mentioned putting me on clomid I figured I should stop the vitex ahead of time since they counteract each other that way it has time to get out of my system.


----------



## rmsh1

I will do a little more research on vitex. Figure I will give myself one more cycle after this to see what happens (if this cycle HAS an end), and I will have been to the doc then too, so might print out some vitex info for then


----------



## ImSoTired

rmsh1 said:


> I will do a little more research on vitex. Figure I will give myself one more cycle after this to see what happens (if this cycle HAS an end), and I will have been to the doc then too, so might print out some vitex info for then

I think vitex really did the trick for me. I think it began to regulate me after the 8-12 week period suggested on the bottle. I had a 72 day cycle- I began to take it on approx cd56 or so of that cycle, then I had a forty something one, and then a 28day one and then I got my bfp (in what would have been another normal 28 day cycle). I don't think it works for everyone but I think it did work for me. I bought it at the local health food store and I took 1200 mg a day in the capsule form. It is an herb and I don't think it has many side effects. Definately look into it. The doctors don't usually approve as it is an herb and isn't overly studied. My doctor laughed at me when I told him I took it as he thought it was unnecessry. I know it helped though, and it certainly didn't hurt me any. 

I had my appt today. Baby measures 6w3d so it is a few days behind because I'm 6w6d today. It has a strong heartbeat though at 122bpm. Doctor thinks baby is strong and healthy so I'm hoping to have no further problems if DH and I take it easy with the sex. I am certainly going to continue to baby myself. I have been lucky enough to not have any vomitting yet and just some nausea. Hoping it continues to be mild and baby stays healthy, Definately a relief. It's still tough not to worry a bit though.

Hope everyone is doing well today!:flower:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry not been around in ages. I am pleased to say that I got another BFP!! Hoping it;s not another chemical!!

With regard to Oing earlier. I have found that B100complex and vitex really helped me out. Also as my LP was short I used natural progesterone (Emirita Progest) for on cycle and I wonder whether it helped to kick start my hormonal balance. Since that cycle (I also started B complex that cycle) my cycles improved.

Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Here is a pic of my lovely uterus with a little bean inside!
 



Attached Files:







04-18-2012 10;35;22AM.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry not been around in ages. I am pleased to say that I got another BFP!! Hoping it;s not another chemical!!
> 
> With regard to Oing earlier. I have found that B100complex and vitex really helped me out. Also as my LP was short I used natural progesterone (Emirita Progest) for on cycle and I wonder whether it helped to kick start my hormonal balance. Since that cycle (I also started B complex that cycle) my cycles improved.
> 
> Good luck!

Congrats Bean! Wishing you the best sticky bean!!! My Edd is Dec 6th according to my lmp but Dec 9th according to scan. Doctor left it at the 6th. Will you also be due in Dec?


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news! I knew everything would be just fine, now you should relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. 

That's a lovely scan - Imsotired!!

From O, which is more accurate I'm due 29th December. From LMP I'm due on 25th December!! I hope it sticks!!


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats bean :happydance: I hope this is finally your sticky bean :)

Love the scan pic imsotired-thanks for posting :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> That's a lovely scan - Imsotired!!
> 
> From O, which is more accurate I'm due 29th December. From LMP I'm due on 25th December!! I hope it sticks!!

Very cool! How exciting! I'm routing for you! According to O I'm due the 7th of Dec, so It's all very close and the doctor says baby usually comes between 38 and 42 eeks anyway so it's a very rough estimate.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I will do a little more research on vitex. Figure I will give myself one more cycle after this to see what happens (if this cycle HAS an end), and I will have been to the doc then too, so might print out some vitex info for then
> 
> I think vitex really did the trick for me. I think it began to regulate me after the 8-12 week period suggested on the bottle. I had a 72 day cycle- I began to take it on approx cd56 or so of that cycle, then I had a forty something one, and then a 28day one and then I got my bfp (in what would have been another normal 28 day cycle). I don't think it works for everyone but I think it did work for me. I bought it at the local health food store and I took 1200 mg a day in the capsule form. It is an herb and I don't think it has many side effects. Definately look into it. The doctors don't usually approve as it is an herb and isn't overly studied. My doctor laughed at me when I told him I took it as he thought it was unnecessry. I know it helped though, and it certainly didn't hurt me any.
> 
> I had my appt today. Baby measures 6w3d so it is a few days behind because I'm 6w6d today. It has a strong heartbeat though at 122bpm. Doctor thinks baby is strong and healthy so I'm hoping to have no further problems if DH and I take it easy with the sex. I am certainly going to continue to baby myself. I have been lucky enough to not have any vomitting yet and just some nausea. Hoping it continues to be mild and baby stays healthy, Definately a relief. It's still tough not to worry a bit though.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!:flower:Click to expand...

Yay for a healthy check up, that is so amazing. I am hoping to join soon, might be a few months behind, but I feel things are going to go fast once I start getting medical help.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry not been around in ages. I am pleased to say that I got another BFP!! Hoping it;s not another chemical!!
> 
> With regard to Oing earlier. I have found that B100complex and vitex really helped me out. Also as my LP was short I used natural progesterone (Emirita Progest) for on cycle and I wonder whether it helped to kick start my hormonal balance. Since that cycle (I also started B complex that cycle) my cycles improved.
> 
> Good luck!

Whoo, that makes two bfps recently on this thread, cross your fingers we can make a lucky number three!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Read Siggy


----------



## littlelegs83

Hi all

i have decided to track my O after being on depo. My last cycle was 37 days, and currently cd16. 

So far i have had no second line at all. Can depo effect my O.

Sorry for being a pain to ask but my dr doest want to help and i dont know who to ask.

Thanks x


----------



## ImSoTired

littlelegs83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have decided to track my O after being on depo. My last cycle was 37 days, and currently cd16.
> 
> So far i have had no second line at all. Can depo effect my O.
> 
> Sorry for being a pain to ask but my dr doest want to help and i dont know who to ask.
> 
> Thanks x

Depo can certainly effect O. Some women don't O for a while after stopping depo and therefore don't get their period either. You aren't being a pain at all. I'd say if your last cycle was 37 days that you are O'ing but it'll probably be later in the cycle due to having such a long cycle. Remember that the luteal phase is usually 10-16 days or so. So O won't come in a 37 day cycle until cd21-cd27. Keep up temping and using the opks and I'm sure you'll find O probably a bit later in the cycle. It can't hurt to contact your doctor and mention that your cycles are very long, and if you don't locate O make sure you mention that you don't think you are O'ing. Though I'm not sure how long you have been off of bc so I don't know if they'll want you to wait it out. Good luck


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Sorry not been around in ages. I am pleased to say that I got another BFP!! Hoping it;s not another chemical!!
> 
> With regard to Oing earlier. I have found that B100complex and vitex really helped me out. Also as my LP was short I used natural progesterone (Emirita Progest) for on cycle and I wonder whether it helped to kick start my hormonal balance. Since that cycle (I also started B complex that cycle) my cycles improved.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Whoo, that makes two bfps recently on this thread, cross your fingers we can make a lucky number three!Click to expand...

I know now that you two are getting help from the doctors it won't be long at all until you and Rachel get your bfps! I can't wait!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope we are all there with you very soon. My appointment is a week from tomorrow, it can't come soon enough! That should hopefully be a big turning point for me in this whole process.


----------



## littlelegs83

Thanks for the reply.

Been off depo since aug 11. Will keep testing and see what happens, fingers crossed my body is starting.to get back to normal.

Good luck to all on here xx


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> I will do a little more research on vitex. Figure I will give myself one more cycle after this to see what happens (if this cycle HAS an end), and I will have been to the doc then too, so might print out some vitex info for then

I've been using Vitex since January 2012, and have had good results. I had a 66 day cycle from late Oct 2011-Jan 2012, and a 77 day cycle Jan 2012-March 14, 2012 (current cycle). I just quit Yaz in March, but it's looking like this cycle will be 40ish days long, I hope, and I'm having pregnancy symptoms, but who knows if I'm just psyching myself out or whatever?

It made my period in March much stronger (better lining), was HEAVY for day 1, and lasted 5 days, while when I was on Yaz I'd get HEAVY day 1 and NOTHING else after. I also think it helped me O, because first month off BC not everybody Os right away. And I've been taking baby aspirin and B vitamins to help my lining this cycle too. I hope I get preggers my first cycle, but it's so unlikely I feel almost selfish and silly even thinking about it. I just feel so....different, but anyway, could be me psyching myself out. 

I don't know when to expect AF, that is killing me. countdowntopregnancy put my average cycle at 45 days, so I was going with that, but I'm waiting to see a temp drop in my BBT chart (see attached). I started it 2 weeks after my period, and you can see my O day was the slight dip before it shot up to 98.6. Now it's trending downward, and hopefully either bringing a :bfp: with it or :af:. I'll be happy with a shorter cycle, I guess, even if it's 40 days long, it's better than 77! I just really want this little guy/gal to stick! :cry:

Sorry, I'm all emotional about it.
 



Attached Files:







BBT Chart EDV 2011-04-19.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lovetoteach86

How is everyone today? Still nothing new over here, I did have a tiny spot of old blood after we BD'd yesterday. Other then that nothing what so ever in the past 120 something days, just a tiny tiny bit of weird old blood/thick cm a few days ago. I hope I get a call sometime this week about my blood results!


----------



## ImSoTired

Currently feeling a bit nauseous but I felt great yesterday:shrug:. I don't get these symptoms at all and they make me nervous and confused. I hate how everything smells :wacko:. 

Lovetoteach the old blood sounds like a good sign. I hope that you get af soon. During my longest cycle I had a bit of spotting after bd twice. Two weeks later I fot AF. I hope your tests come back alright. You may have to call and ask cause you know they won't call you unless there is something abnormal. I hope they get you back on track soon.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with imsotired, you may have to call because my offices do the same and won't call if everything is fine. But of course we still want to hear that so I don't get why they do that. I guess to save time.

imsotired-I wouldn't worry about symptoms coming and going, I am sure that is a symptom in itself! :haha: I am glad to hear everything is going well :)

Not a whole lot to speak of here. CD 9 and I took the weekend off from temping and relaxed I was actually going to take today off as well but I woke up close to my temping time so I took it and it was REALLY low at 96.08 :shock: I have only had one temp lower than that before and that was when I got my only real positive opk and o'ed back in December and my temp was 95.8 or something crazy like that so of course I am wondering if it means anything but doubtful I am sure. I am going to do an opk for fun anyway today because it has been so long since I have POAS, I will post it later if it looks interesting at all.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I hope the low temp is a good sign! It's a bit early but I think some women have the dip a day or 2 before O so I think it's possible. I hope your body is getting back on track! Let us know how the opk turns out and keep bd'ing just in case!


----------



## Rachel789

Honestly I doubt it really means anything, but it is such a low temp that it really got my attention. If for some weird reason I was o'ing so soon, the reason I think that would happen wouldn't be due to my body getting back on track but I have a theory if it did happen: Let's say hypothetically I had a mature follicle about ready to go last cycle but I took the provera so it never had the chance to go anywhere and maybe it was still waiting to go so I O nice and early because it is matured and ready to get out. I know it is far fetched but that would be the only explanation in my eyes if I did o early which I doubt I will but either way I am just excited for my appointment on Friday!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Honestly I doubt it really means anything, but it is such a low temp that it really got my attention. If for some weird reason I was o'ing so soon, the reason I think that would happen wouldn't be due to my body getting back on track but I have a theory if it did happen: Let's say hypothetically I had a mature follicle about ready to go last cycle but I took the provera so it never had the chance to go anywhere and maybe it was still waiting to go so I O nice and early because it is matured and ready to get out. I know it is far fetched but that would be the only explanation in my eyes if I did o early which I doubt I will but either way I am just excited for my appointment on Friday!

I'm not sure...I'm not really sure if that is possible? But I do hope that maybe the provera jump-started something and you O soon. It's always possible it's just a low temp with no meaning at all. But I would continue to bd regularly and maybe you'll get lucky and not need to start the clomid. Thats how it works...when youre getting ready to start something new or not trying at all that's when it seems to happen for a lot of women on bnb. I'm keeping my fx'd for you this cycle!


----------



## Rachel789

yea I am half joking because I have no clue if that is even a possibility either :haha: I don't think it means anything because I don't see why my body would behave all of the sudden I probably won't o for a long time if at all again this cycle, I just hope it is semi normal and I can at least o by cd 30ish so I don't have to take provera again. I will still of course continue to BD every other day because you never know miracles can happen :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> yea I am half joking because I have no clue if that is even a possibility either :haha: I don't think it means anything because I don't see why my body would behave all of the sudden I probably won't o for a long time if at all again this cycle, I just hope it is semi normal and I can at least o by cd 30ish so I don't have to take provera again. I will still of course continue to BD every other day because you never know miracles can happen :)

Yeah, I'm not sure if that is a possibility but I think that your body could certainly get the message and behave if only for a cycle or two. You may have to deal with long cycles but I wouldn't count yourself out yet. It's always possible you could O early or on time. Hope it works out this cycle. I really think it could be that you're going to concieve this cycle because you're going to start clomid soon and you're really not expecting any results this time around. I havea feeling you will get that bfp soon!


----------



## Rachel789

I HATE OPKs they are so damn confusing! I took three opks from the same urine sample, I know I probably shouldn't have but I couldn't help but be skeptical of the first positive and sure enough the next two were negative, I don't get it and don't trust it. I will get BD'ing the next couple days to be safe but I am def not believing it until I see a temp shift. I marked it as positive in my chart but if no temp shift in the next couple days I am going to remove it I guess. Here is the pic of all three below:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%204%2023/002.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Eh, it's almost positive. How long did you wait before you took the pic? Because mine often got darker a few minutes after.I'd say you are gonna O in the next week or so. Hopefully within a few days. Maybe you will continue getting dark opks for 3 or 4 days even. Bd like usual every other night or something and have fun! You never know, this cycle could be it! I wouldn't bother taking opks if it's stressing you out. I'd say they are close though they aren't too light compared to the first. Just keep your eyes open for a temp shift and you never know you might just bd at the perfect time! I am really routing for you.


----------



## silmarien

I'd just like to say I HATE YAZ and it's foreign brand name counterparts.

I'm on CD41 and I quit that evil stuff in March. No AF in sight. I WANT AF! OR A POSITIVE HPT! Neither seem to be working for me.

I wish my doctor had warned me about this. I plan to fib and tell her DH and I have been trying for a year so we get the bloodwork done and aren't told that "Wait 3 months and come back" BS. Seriously, if you gotta fib to get necessary help, do it. The rules about having to try for a year before they'll even help you even if your cycles are 40+ days long and before BC they were 30 days long, is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ImSoTired

silmarien said:


> I'd just like to say I HATE YAZ and it's foreign brand name counterparts.
> 
> I'm on CD41 and I quit that evil stuff in March. No AF in sight. I WANT AF! OR A POSITIVE HPT! Neither seem to be working for me.
> 
> I wish my doctor had warned me about this. I plan to fib and tell her DH and I have been trying for a year so we get the bloodwork done and aren't told that "Wait 3 months and come back" BS. Seriously, if you gotta fib to get necessary help, do it. The rules about having to try for a year before they'll even help you even if your cycles are 40+ days long and before BC they were 30 days long, is RIDICULOUS.

I know. My cycles where 29-32 days before yaz. After yaz I had my reg withdrawl bleed in May. Then in June I had a 29 day cycle...thought nothing was wrong. Then I skipped July and had a period in August after 63 or so days. Sept and Oct both came on cd33 so I thought I had normalized. Then I skipped Nov and had a Dec period after 72 days or so. I nearly went mad! In Dec I began to diet, excersise, and take vitamins including Bcomplex100 and vitex. I stopped the B after I found a prenatal I liked. I again skipped Jan and Got AF after 40 some days at the beginnig of Feb. But I was charting by then and realized I O'd on cd16 which gave me a 28 day cycle. The next cycle I O'd on cd16 agian and got my bfp!!!AHHHH!What a crazy crazy ride. Hope you have better luck then I did! Yaz os def one of the worst pills to take. My hair is still falling out from coming off of it. I also was bloated, emotional, got acne, it was terrible.


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien I have only been TTC 8 months and started TTC right after I quit the pill and my dr. didn't turn me away. It is worth a try, the trick is go on there complaining about irregular cycles don't mention TTC because they are trained to say come back after one year. When I told my dr. I was there because of my cycles she said well if you aren't TTC I would say just go back on the pill and I said well actually that is a whole other issue because I am TTC and she instantly wanted bloodwork ultrasound and was already talking clomid she didn't have that I hadnt been TTC for a year yet.


----------



## silmarien

ImSoTired said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> I'd just like to say I HATE YAZ and it's foreign brand name counterparts.
> 
> I'm on CD41 and I quit that evil stuff in March. No AF in sight. I WANT AF! OR A POSITIVE HPT! Neither seem to be working for me.
> 
> I wish my doctor had warned me about this. I plan to fib and tell her DH and I have been trying for a year so we get the bloodwork done and aren't told that "Wait 3 months and come back" BS. Seriously, if you gotta fib to get necessary help, do it. The rules about having to try for a year before they'll even help you even if your cycles are 40+ days long and before BC they were 30 days long, is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> I know. My cycles where 29-32 days before yaz. After yaz I had my reg withdrawl bleed in May. Then in June I had a 29 day cycle...thought nothing was wrong. Then I skipped July and had a period in August after 63 or so days. Sept and Oct both came on cd33 so I thought I had normalized. Then I skipped Nov and had a Dec period after 72 days or so. I nearly went mad! In Dec I began to diet, excersise, and take vitamins including Bcomplex100 and vitex. I stopped the B after I found a prenatal I liked. I again skipped Jan and Got AF after 40 some days at the beginnig of Feb. But I was charting by then and realized I O'd on cd16 which gave me a 28 day cycle. The next cycle I O'd on cd16 agian and got my bfp!!!AHHHH!What a crazy crazy ride. Hope you have better luck then I did! Yaz os def one of the worst pills to take. My hair is still falling out from coming off of it. I also was bloated, emotional, got acne, it was terrible.Click to expand...

Gosh, I'm sorry! I hope I have a success story like yours, eventually! Haven't had any horrible acne, hair falling out, or weight gain I can't lose, or those low progesterone symptom stuff.

Anybody know anything about high prolactin levels? I seriously have no idea what's wrong with me, estrogen and progesterone seem okay, I just don't know anything about prolactin and what it's supposed to do and I want A REASON THAT I'M SO F-ED UP, ya know? Sorry guys :(


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Eh, it's almost positive. How long did you wait before you took the pic? Because mine often got darker a few minutes after.I'd say you are gonna O in the next week or so. Hopefully within a few days. Maybe you will continue getting dark opks for 3 or 4 days even. Bd like usual every other night or something and have fun! You never know, this cycle could be it! I wouldn't bother taking opks if it's stressing you out. I'd say they are close though they aren't too light compared to the first. Just keep your eyes open for a temp shift and you never know you might just bd at the perfect time! I am really routing for you.

Yea well honestly the almost positive is the story of my life that's why I am not worrying about it too much and I am going to lay off the opks again until after my appointment, I just felt like taking one today and I should have just stopped at one because now I am just left confused the last one looks reallly close if not positive but the others don't so who knows, it is likely a false alarm though because it would be too weird for me to all of the sudden O before CD14 when my earliest o in my life so far was cd 24. I will keep BD'ing every other day and see what comes of this and I guess I will start getting consistent with temping again at least for the next few days just in case something is going on.


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> silmarien I have only been TTC 8 months and started TTC right after I quit the pill and my dr. didn't turn me away. It is worth a try, the trick is go on there complaining about irregular cycles don't mention TTC because they are trained to say come back after one year. When I told my dr. I was there because of my cycles she said well if you aren't TTC I would say just go back on the pill and I said well actually that is a whole other issue because I am TTC and she instantly wanted bloodwork ultrasound and was already talking clomid she didn't have that I hadnt been TTC for a year yet.

Thanks so much! I will go in to my PCP and try that. I appreciate the advice! 

I am just terrified of getting the standard "Oh, whatever, it hasn't been EXACTLY ONE YEAR (checks stopwatch) YET EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE NEARING 30 AND IF YOU HAVE PCOS WE WON'T START TO TREAT THAT TILL IT'S ALMOST GETTING TOO LATE!" speech. 
:cry:


----------



## Rachel789

PCP=Primary care phsyician, correct? Obviously every dr. is different but when I went to my primary care dr. about this a couple months ago he totally blew me off but when I went to see my gyno she was more than willing to help.


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> PCP=Primary care phsyician, correct? Obviously every dr. is different but when I went to my primary care dr. about this a couple months ago he totally blew me off but when I went to see my gyno she was more than willing to help.

Yes PCP = primary care physician, sorry! My PCP is very cool, however, whereas my OBGYN is more "by the book".


----------



## Lovetoteach86

silmarien said:


> I'd just like to say I HATE YAZ and it's foreign brand name counterparts.
> 
> I'm on CD41 and I quit that evil stuff in March. No AF in sight. I WANT AF! OR A POSITIVE HPT! Neither seem to be working for me.
> 
> I wish my doctor had warned me about this. I plan to fib and tell her DH and I have been trying for a year so we get the bloodwork done and aren't told that "Wait 3 months and come back" BS. Seriously, if you gotta fib to get necessary help, do it. The rules about having to try for a year before they'll even help you even if your cycles are 40+ days long and before BC they were 30 days long, is RIDICULOUS.

Sorry, I know how you feel, it's been 15 months since I got of BCP and my cycles are STILL basically nonexistant, meaning I can go more than 6 months at a time with no AF in sight. Just went to the doctor and once I get the blood results back he plans on medicating me asap because I have been waiting so long to get my cycle back on track. The only reason he is helping me and not making me wait a year of ttc though is because he is helping me under the context of both getting my cycles back on track and getting pregnant hopefully at the same time. I hope you don't have to wait nearly as long as me to get back on track. I took a billion pregnancy tests over the past year.


----------



## rmsh1

CD27, no ovulation in site. The vitex is looking better and better with each passing day :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

silmarien said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> I'd just like to say I HATE YAZ and it's foreign brand name counterparts.
> 
> I'm on CD41 and I quit that evil stuff in March. No AF in sight. I WANT AF! OR A POSITIVE HPT! Neither seem to be working for me.
> 
> I wish my doctor had warned me about this. I plan to fib and tell her DH and I have been trying for a year so we get the bloodwork done and aren't told that "Wait 3 months and come back" BS. Seriously, if you gotta fib to get necessary help, do it. The rules about having to try for a year before they'll even help you even if your cycles are 40+ days long and before BC they were 30 days long, is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> I know. My cycles where 29-32 days before yaz. After yaz I had my reg withdrawl bleed in May. Then in June I had a 29 day cycle...thought nothing was wrong. Then I skipped July and had a period in August after 63 or so days. Sept and Oct both came on cd33 so I thought I had normalized. Then I skipped Nov and had a Dec period after 72 days or so. I nearly went mad! In Dec I began to diet, excersise, and take vitamins including Bcomplex100 and vitex. I stopped the B after I found a prenatal I liked. I again skipped Jan and Got AF after 40 some days at the beginnig of Feb. But I was charting by then and realized I O'd on cd16 which gave me a 28 day cycle. The next cycle I O'd on cd16 agian and got my bfp!!!AHHHH!What a crazy crazy ride. Hope you have better luck then I did! Yaz os def one of the worst pills to take. My hair is still falling out from coming off of it. I also was bloated, emotional, got acne, it was terrible.Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I'm sorry! I hope I have a success story like yours, eventually! Haven't had any horrible acne, hair falling out, or weight gain I can't lose, or those low progesterone symptom stuff.
> 
> Anybody know anything about high prolactin levels? I seriously have no idea what's wrong with me, estrogen and progesterone seem okay, I just don't know anything about prolactin and what it's supposed to do and I want A REASON THAT I'M SO F-ED UP, ya know? Sorry guys :(Click to expand...

The acne and hair loss started 4 to 5 months after the birth control. I think It might have begun when I started ovulating again. I can't be sure because I wasn't charting at the time. It has since gotten a bit better but it's still there and it's taken forever (or so it seems). The nurse at the ob/gyn told me it had nothing to do with bc! But then a different nurse (at the same place) told me that your body goes through a hormone withdrawl after coming off of the pill much like after a woman gives birth.

I got bloodwork in December and everthing came back normal. I don't know if they checked prolactin. All I know about it is it's regulated by the pituitary and it causes lactation. I hope you can get the doctor to help you out.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everybody is doing well.

Lovetoteach when do you go back to the doctor?Did you call for your test results?

Rachel, I think if you keep up the temping just to see when you O, so you know for future reference, I wouldn't worry about opks. I do hope you O at a fairly normal time though!

I'm doing ok. Not many symptoms this morning yet. I can't figure out this whole pregnancy symptom thing. It's very stressful not knowing what's going on it there! Hope my blueberry is growing healthy! That's all I can do it hope!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm 7dpo and not feeling so good


----------



## rmsh1

CD27, had my first bit of EWCM today, so hopefully O is on its way.

Oh and booked a long weekend to Rome, need a holiday!


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> CD27, had my first bit of EWCM today, so hopefully O is on its way.
> 
> Oh and booked a long weekend to Rome, need a holiday!

Good you deserve it!

Just so you feel better, I didn't O till CD25, so you could definitely O any day. 

Baby dust to you, or should I say O dust? BOTH! :)
:dust: :O dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear you are doing ok today imsotired. I am sure your little blueberry is doing just fine. :)

rmsh-that is great news about the ewcm, I bet o will be here before you know it!

imsotired I am just going to keep temping and lay off the opks again for a bit, all they really do is confuse the hell out of me :wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Lovetoteach when do you go back to the doctor?Did you call for your test results?
> 
> Rachel, I think if you keep up the temping just to see when you O, so you know for future reference, I wouldn't worry about opks. I do hope you O at a fairly normal time though!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Not many symptoms this morning yet. I can't figure out this whole pregnancy symptom thing. It's very stressful not knowing what's going on it there! Hope my blueberry is growing healthy! That's all I can do it hope!

It's only been 8 business days since I got my blood work done, if it's going by 7-10 days or two weeks, then it's barely even in that time limit. I need to call them and tell them my cholesterol level that I got back from giving blood though, so I will probably call tomorrow. Doubt they have any results back. I haven't even gotten the bill yet, I am assuming they will bill me after they run the tests, so no bill most likely means no tests yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Lovetoteach when do you go back to the doctor?Did you call for your test results?
> 
> Rachel, I think if you keep up the temping just to see when you O, so you know for future reference, I wouldn't worry about opks. I do hope you O at a fairly normal time though!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Not many symptoms this morning yet. I can't figure out this whole pregnancy symptom thing. It's very stressful not knowing what's going on it there! Hope my blueberry is growing healthy! That's all I can do it hope!
> 
> It's only been 8 business days since I got my blood work done, if it's going by 7-10 days or two weeks, then it's barely even in that time limit. I need to call them and tell them my cholesterol level that I got back from giving blood though, so I will probably call tomorrow. Doubt they have any results back. I haven't even gotten the bill yet, I am assuming they will bill me after they run the tests, so no bill most likely means no tests yet.Click to expand...

I don't know how it works where you are but the hospitals' billing dept is always late.I sometimes don't get the bill for three months or so. Or maybe that's because they go through insurance first? So that might not be a problem for you and you might get it sooner. As for the results it just depends on the lab. Technically the results could be in within days but the doctor might not check the posting until the 2 week mark to give the lab enough time in case they are busy. So I'm sure you won't have to wait much longer anyway. I'd call Friday and see if they are in. 

As for me today...My only symptom is sore breasts. My nausea isn't anywhere in sight. I'm so worried about it! Everyone is always going on about how symptoms are good and mean a viable pregnancy so where are mine!? I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and everyone is always going on about their therrible morning sickness. I have nothing the last 4 days! Grrr! It's so frustrating not being able to see the baby and know that he or she is still healthy and growing! My next ultrasound isn't until May 30th!

How is everybody else doing...?


----------



## rocko

oops... didn't mean to post this here. BUT I was thinking I love it when old threads are revived and the original posters who were TTC are now pregnant! Makes my day :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I may have already told you this but I have a few friends off the top of my head that didn't have an issue with morning sickess at all their first pregnancy. Having it or not having it means notta so don't worry about it! Sore breasts is just your symptom I would be happy to not be nauseaus (sp?) if I were you :)

Getting more and more excited but also a little nervous for my appointment in 2 DAYS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I may have already told you this but I have a few friends off the top of my head that didn't have an issue with morning sickess at all their first pregnancy. Having it or not having it means notta so don't worry about it! Sore breasts is just your symptom I would be happy to not be nauseaus (sp?) if I were you :)
> 
> Getting more and more excited but also a little nervous for my appointment in 2 DAYS!!! :wohoo:

I know. I'm just such a wreck about all of this! It's so hard to stay positive when you're so scared. I feel like anything can go wrong it's such a scary time for me. I wish I could relax and enjoy this but I'm afraid of losing what I have wanted so bad for such a long time. Does that make any sense? I'm definatly grateful that I got this chance but I can't help but feel that it can so easily slip away.:cry: All I can do is hope everything is ok. I'm completely helpless as far as knowing whether or not baby is ok. SOrry to cry and complain it's just a pretty difficult time....

Anyway Rachel, I hope your appt goes well. It has really come up quickly again and I can't wait to hear some good results. I just know that it's all gonna work out for you.


----------



## rmsh1

CD28 and I got a positive OPK! Yay! Same day as I got a positive last cycle, yet FF says I didnt O til CD31, so let's see what my temps do


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I may have already told you this but I have a few friends off the top of my head that didn't have an issue with morning sickess at all their first pregnancy. Having it or not having it means notta so don't worry about it! Sore breasts is just your symptom I would be happy to not be nauseaus (sp?) if I were you :)
> 
> Getting more and more excited but also a little nervous for my appointment in 2 DAYS!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I know. I'm just such a wreck about all of this! It's so hard to stay positive when you're so scared. I feel like anything can go wrong it's such a scary time for me. I wish I could relax and enjoy this but I'm afraid of losing what I have wanted so bad for such a long time. Does that make any sense? I'm definatly grateful that I got this chance but I can't help but feel that it can so easily slip away.:cry: All I can do is hope everything is ok. I'm completely helpless as far as knowing whether or not baby is ok. SOrry to cry and complain it's just a pretty difficult time....
> 
> Anyway Rachel, I hope your appt goes well. It has really come up quickly again and I can't wait to hear some good results. I just know that it's all gonna work out for you.Click to expand...

:hugs: it's okay, I know we will all be just as much of a wreck when we have our little blueberries in our bellies. Just try to tell yourself it will all be okay, I know how miserable it is to worry 24/7 and not be able to enjoy them moment. We are all crossing our fingers, hope time flys by to May 30th for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

rmsh1 said:


> CD28 and I got a positive OPK! Yay! Same day as I got a positive last cycle, yet FF says I didnt O til CD31, so let's see what my temps do

Yay for ovulation:yipee:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I may have already told you this but I have a few friends off the top of my head that didn't have an issue with morning sickess at all their first pregnancy. Having it or not having it means notta so don't worry about it! Sore breasts is just your symptom I would be happy to not be nauseaus (sp?) if I were you :)
> 
> Getting more and more excited but also a little nervous for my appointment in 2 DAYS!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I know. I'm just such a wreck about all of this! It's so hard to stay positive when you're so scared. I feel like anything can go wrong it's such a scary time for me. I wish I could relax and enjoy this but I'm afraid of losing what I have wanted so bad for such a long time. Does that make any sense? I'm definatly grateful that I got this chance but I can't help but feel that it can so easily slip away.:cry: All I can do is hope everything is ok. I'm completely helpless as far as knowing whether or not baby is ok. SOrry to cry and complain it's just a pretty difficult time....
> 
> Anyway Rachel, I hope your appt goes well. It has really come up quickly again and I can't wait to hear some good results. I just know that it's all gonna work out for you.Click to expand...

I understand and I am def not trying to tell you how to feel just trying to make you feel better and try to relax. I know you feel helpless and scared but most pregnancies are fine only a small amount miscarry and the further along you get esp after hearing a heartbeat the odds go down so much more. Everything will be just fine you will see :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I may have already told you this but I have a few friends off the top of my head that didn't have an issue with morning sickess at all their first pregnancy. Having it or not having it means notta so don't worry about it! Sore breasts is just your symptom I would be happy to not be nauseaus (sp?) if I were you :)
> 
> Getting more and more excited but also a little nervous for my appointment in 2 DAYS!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I know. I'm just such a wreck about all of this! It's so hard to stay positive when you're so scared. I feel like anything can go wrong it's such a scary time for me. I wish I could relax and enjoy this but I'm afraid of losing what I have wanted so bad for such a long time. Does that make any sense? I'm definatly grateful that I got this chance but I can't help but feel that it can so easily slip away.:cry: All I can do is hope everything is ok. I'm completely helpless as far as knowing whether or not baby is ok. SOrry to cry and complain it's just a pretty difficult time....
> 
> Anyway Rachel, I hope your appt goes well. It has really come up quickly again and I can't wait to hear some good results. I just know that it's all gonna work out for you.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: it's okay, I know we will all be just as much of a wreck when we have our little blueberries in our bellies. Just try to tell yourself it will all be okay, I know how miserable it is to worry 24/7 and not be able to enjoy them moment. We are all crossing our fingers, hope time flys by to May 30th for you!Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I hope so too:cry:


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone today? 

My appointment is tomorrow :wohoo: :happydance: Aside from that excitment nothing too interesting happening. I have been having ewcm but I know not to count on that as a fertile sign anymore :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yall were right, the results where in, and nobody called. They said everything came back normal though, except my liver enzymes which could be because of allergies or a cold, which is right because I have a killer cold right now :( I guess it's good that everything is normal, but then again if everything is normal why am I not having periods?? The nurse said she would ask the doctor and get back to me on what we will do next. I hope they will just prescribe me provera or clomid over the phone. I need to get the ball rolling! Waited too long to figure out what's up and so far all I am hearing is normal, normal, normal. Good, but not helpful.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I understand how you feel. It is good to know everything is "normal" but at the same time you want answers and you want help and to be able to move on. :hugs: I will find out what happened with my bloodwork tomorrow so it will be interesting to see what happens. I hate it when drs just throw their hands up and say everything is normal that is just how you are. I don't buy that I think that something is off that they are missing with cycles like we have. Good luck I hope you can get provera to get AF to show and get started on clomid.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- Yay for ewcm! I hope it's a good sign. Let us know what the doctor says. I hope that the provera kickstarted something and that you are about to O. It's worth it to hope so anyway. If not, on to clomid. Either way I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon and then you can join me on a whole other level of worrying:wacko:

Lovetoteach- Thry never do find anything wrong when they check out hormones. I'm assuming they'll start you on provera to see if the AF won't get you back on track and then if not I'm sure the clomid will be next. I hope the provera is enough to wake up your lazy ovaries and get them pumping again. Sometimes that's all they need is a reminder. I hope you get that bfp soon.

Anyhow I'm feeling only slightly more confident today. I'm still not feeling pregnant but the only thing I can do is hope baby is growing and it's heart is still beating away. Even my breasts are less sore today. I thought about calling the ob/gyn and telling them about my worries but I'm sure they'll say I have nothing to worry about or try to get me in immediately for another expensive, unnecessary scan. Maybe I'll call next week if I'm still a nervous wreck. Which I'm sure I will be. My next appt with them isn't for another 3 weeks and they're just gonna weigh me and press on my stomach. Ultrasound isn't until 5 weeks! All I can hope is that my symptoms come back....:shrug:

On the 'bright' side my birthday is in 8 days:dohh: Not really lokking forward to 25 at all but maybe it'll help me relax a bit?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So update number two before I get ready for work. The doctor just called me back, told me he was about to call before I called, but thought it might be too early because it was8:30am. He basically told me what the nurse did, that all my blood results were normal except my liver, and I told him about my cold, which he thinks is why the test results were weird. Next week on tuesday or wednesday I am going back in to get the liver enzymes tested again, and those results should come back in 1-2 days. If those come back normal he is going to phone in a prescription of provera for me to start my period. Then I am going to come in and see him after provera to talk about either starting clomid and or metaphormine. Since everything is normal he thinks my body is just confused and isn't signaling me to ovulate (no kidding! I could have told you that). Well at least I know now that I am not crazy and all is normal excpet the confusion of my bodies "signals".


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So update number two before I get ready for work. The doctor just called me back, told me he was about to call before I called, but thought it might be too early because it was8:30am. He basically told me what the nurse did, that all my blood results were normal except my liver, and I told him about my cold, which he thinks is why the test results were weird. Next week on tuesday or wednesday I am going back in to get the liver enzymes tested again, and those results should come back in 1-2 days. If those come back normal he is going to phone in a prescription of provera for me to start my period. Then I am going to come in and see him after provera to talk about either starting clomid and or metaphormine. Since everything is normal he thinks my body is just confused and isn't signaling me to ovulate (no kidding! I could have told you that). Well at least I know now that I am not crazy and all is normal excpet the confusion of my bodies "signals".

Thats all good news really. I'm sure that they'll get you back to normal soon. It's all just confusion in your body from the stupid birth control. So glad you'll be normalized and have a bfp soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Do you mean metformin? That is a diabetes drug why would he want to use that?


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-have you ever thought about purchasing a doppler? It seems you are constantly stressed about the baby's heartbeating still..It might be worth it for you to be able to listen for it whenever you want to or whenever you are not feeling confident :)

You can get them fairly cheap on ebay.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have heard of other women on here taking metformin as well. It apparently does something for ovulation or ttc.:shrug:

I have considered buying a doppler but I haven't decided on it yet. It's just a really scary time and I am trying to relax as much as I can. It's been proving quite difficult.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Do you mean metformin? That is a diabetes drug why would he want to use that?

I believe it has to do with being insulin resistant. There is a posibility my body isn't processing glucose properly, which makes me build up one of the important chemicals (don't remember which one) and never release it, which means my body is never signaling for me to ovulate because it just keeps building and building. The doctor said that since everything is normal, and everything looks very healthy down there, that it must just a chemical imblance where my body just isn't signaling me to ovulate, so we will probably try metformin and then clomid, or possibly both at the same time (hopefully both). We are going to talk about it after we see if provera gives me a period or not, which I am hoping it will. Metformin is for people with type 2 diabetes as well, but I have heard of plenty of people on these boards that have to take metformin for fertility/menstrual issues.

EDIT: Google can explain the use of Metformin for fertility a lot better then me. I watched a youtube video about it and it cleared it all up for me.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel- Yay for ewcm! I hope it's a good sign. Let us know what the doctor says. I hope that the provera kickstarted something and that you are about to O. It's worth it to hope so anyway. If not, on to clomid. Either way I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon and then you can join me on a whole other level of worrying:wacko:
> 
> Lovetoteach- Thry never do find anything wrong when they check out hormones. I'm assuming they'll start you on provera to see if the AF won't get you back on track and then if not I'm sure the clomid will be next. I hope the provera is enough to wake up your lazy ovaries and get them pumping again. Sometimes that's all they need is a reminder. I hope you get that bfp soon.
> 
> Anyhow I'm feeling only slightly more confident today. I'm still not feeling pregnant but the only thing I can do is hope baby is growing and it's heart is still beating away. Even my breasts are less sore today. I thought about calling the ob/gyn and telling them about my worries but I'm sure they'll say I have nothing to worry about or try to get me in immediately for another expensive, unnecessary scan. Maybe I'll call next week if I'm still a nervous wreck. Which I'm sure I will be. My next appt with them isn't for another 3 weeks and they're just gonna weigh me and press on my stomach. Ultrasound isn't until 5 weeks! All I can hope is that my symptoms come back....:shrug:
> 
> On the 'bright' side my birthday is in 8 days:dohh: Not really lokking forward to 25 at all but maybe it'll help me relax a bit?

At least you will be pregnant for your birthday. My birthday is July 11th, I hope I am at least as far along as you by then!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yep will be 9 weeks pregnant for my birthday. No drinks for me!

I am so happy it is almost May! I can't wait for May to be OVER though because then I will be beginning my second tri and baby will be that much safer!

How is everybody?


----------



## Rachel789

Sitting here bored out of my mind waiting for well over an hour once again for my Dr. It is enough to make me want to find a new one :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Sitting here bored out of my mind waiting for well over an hour once again for my Dr. It is enough to make me want to find a new one :growlmad:

That's the worst when you go to the doctor and you have to wait. Like you aren't anxious enough going to the doctor then you have to wait! Good luck and let us know what they say!


----------



## Rachel789

MY APPOINTMENT WENT GREAT!! :happydance: :thumbup:

They did a transvaginal ultrasound and my drs words were "your ovaries look beautiful" :haha: 

She said she only saw a couple small cysts but that was normal. The bloodwork they took was for prolactin, LH, FSH and she said all looked great! She thinks that this may just be how my body is. While I would like a reason for it, I am still happy to know nothing is wrong. 

She said she still reccomends the BCP for 2-3 months prior to the clomid because it gives your ovaries a rest and will get rid of the few cysts I have and make me more fertile. She said they usually have more success that way and that I can only do clomid for 6 cycles no matter what. I told her I was really against BCP and wanted to at least try a couple cycles and if I am not reacting then maybe discuss the BCP route. She was ok with it but did let me know BCP wasn't a bad thing and they use it as a fertility treatment which I found strange. I didn't say anything to her but I was thinking in my head I was on BCP for 12 years my ovaries were more than rested and I wasn't fertile afterward obviously because I never got pregnant!

Sooooooo I got my prescription for clomid. She said looking at my ultrasound I had multiple really small follicles and that I wasn't going to be O'ing anytime in the near future. So she wants me to start provera on CD 15 which is in two days so we can mimic a 28 day type cycle then she wants me to start clomid on CD5-9 then I will come in on CD 14 for a scan to see how things are looking.

I am soooooooo excited and nervous to get this process going, it is happening so soon!!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::dance:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs:

Yay Rachel! Now sit back and relax til you start the provera, have a drink
:wine: (It is Friday) and celebrate that you are going to get ovulation going!

:dust:
:yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

ohhhhhhhhhhhh hell yea I am def having some drinks tonight, we were planning on going out for happy hour either way so now I have a reason to celebrate :)

:wine::drunk::beer:


----------



## rmsh1

Have one (or 5) for me! I am in the TWW so am abstaining from alcohol


----------



## Rachel789

I will do that! :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Great appt Rachel! I'm sure you will get that bfp in no time now! I'm glad that you sidesteped that bcp for now. Hopefully you won't need to go down that route anyway and you'll get your bfp before they chose to do that! Good Luck! Oh and have a few drinks for me too! My birthday is a week today and I won't be doing much celebrating (drinking):winkwink:. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> MY APPOINTMENT WENT GREAT!! :happydance: :thumbup:
> 
> They did a transvaginal ultrasound and my drs words were "your ovaries look beautiful" :haha:
> 
> She said she only saw a couple small cysts but that was normal. The bloodwork they took was for prolactin, LH, FSH and she said all looked great! She thinks that this may just be how my body is. While I would like a reason for it, I am still happy to know nothing is wrong.
> 
> She said she still reccomends the BCP for 2-3 months prior to the clomid because it gives your ovaries a rest and will get rid of the few cysts I have and make me more fertile. She said they usually have more success that way and that I can only do clomid for 6 cycles no matter what. I told her I was really against BCP and wanted to at least try a couple cycles and if I am not reacting then maybe discuss the BCP route. She was ok with it but did let me know BCP wasn't a bad thing and they use it as a fertility treatment which I found strange. I didn't say anything to her but I was thinking in my head I was on BCP for 12 years my ovaries were more than rested and I wasn't fertile afterward obviously because I never got pregnant!
> 
> Sooooooo I got my prescription for clomid. She said looking at my ultrasound I had multiple really small follicles and that I wasn't going to be O'ing anytime in the near future. So she wants me to start provera on CD 15 which is in two days so we can mimic a 28 day type cycle then she wants me to start clomid on CD5-9 then I will come in on CD 14 for a scan to see how things are looking.
> 
> I am soooooooo excited and nervous to get this process going, it is happening so soon!!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::dance:

Yay for clomid, can't wait! Good luck :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls I am very happy/excited/nervous to see how things work out in the next month!

I had drinks for all of you tonight! Happy early bday imsotired!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks girls I am very happy/excited/nervous to see how things work out in the next month!
> 
> I had drinks for all of you tonight! Happy early bday imsotired!

Thought I'd enjoy a drink tonight too since in a few months I could be going a long time without alcohol... I hope!


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach hopefully both of us will be not drinking for a longggg time soon :happydance: Your temp was really high yesterday, any reason that you know of? Your highest by far your whole cycle!

Once I start clomid I am going to be VERY strict and not drink any alcohol in the TWW and I will limit caffiene,ect. Since I only have 6 cycles with clomid and I will be spending all kinds of money on appointments I want to give this my best shot. I REALLY hope clomid wakes up my lazy ovaries and gets me o'ing at a normal time. Anytime before CD 20 would be perfect! My dr. has me taking it cd 5-9 and I think from what I read you typically o within 10 days of your last pill so if it works right I should o by CD 19. When I go in for the cd 14 ultrasound they will be able to see if any follicles are maturing, I wil be so nervous to see whether it worked or not. My drs. reaction was funny when I was there yesterday and asked her if by looking at my follicles now will I be o'ing anytime soon, she was like ummm no. Just the way she said it was basically like you are not even close to anything happening. Made me feel better about jumping back on the provera and moving on.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach hopefully both of us will be not drinking for a longggg time soon :happydance: Your temp was really high yesterday, any reason that you know of? Your highest by far your whole cycle!
> 
> Once I start clomid I am going to be VERY strict and not drink any alcohol in the TWW and I will limit caffiene,ect. Since I only have 6 cycles with clomid and I will be spending all kinds of money on appointments I want to give this my best shot. I REALLY hope clomid wakes up my lazy ovaries and gets me o'ing at a normal time. Anytime before CD 20 would be perfect! My dr. has me taking it cd 5-9 and I think from what I read you typically o within 10 days of your last pill so if it works right I should o by CD 19. When I go in for the cd 14 ultrasound they will be able to see if any follicles are maturing, I wil be so nervous to see whether it worked or not. My drs. reaction was funny when I was there yesterday and asked her if by looking at my follicles now will I be o'ing anytime soon, she was like ummm no. Just the way she said it was basically like you are not even close to anything happening. Made me feel better about jumping back on the provera and moving on.

Haha, yeah I am sure my folicles right now would be almost non existant.

As for me, I have no earthly clue why my temp was so high, I went to sleep at a normal time, woke up at a normal time... It was high today too compaired to my other temperatures, but not crazy high like yesterday. Maybe it's because of my cold? I have no idea, at this point I am just temping out of curiosity.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea it is possible if you are sick that could cause your temp to be up. I am excited to take a break from temping for a couple weeks. I have been temping since October and I am sick of it! :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sure the clomid will get you both ovulating in no time! I'm keeping my fx'd for yas! :dust:

I'm very tired and a little nauseous again today. My mom wanted to go shopping with me and I also need to go for groceries but I've decided to do nothing today. My breasts have nearly stopped hurting. I hope that isn't a bad sign but it's a nice break because they've been hurting (sometimes excruciatingly) since 7dpo and I'm about 44dpo today. I can barely feel the pain unless I really press on them. I'm definately still worried, but less for now. I feel something so I guess that's good. Just trying to keep positive.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'm sure the clomid will get you both ovulating in no time! I'm keeping my fx'd for yas! :dust:
> 
> I'm very tired and a little nauseous again today. My mom wanted to go shopping with me and I also need to go for groceries but I've decided to do nothing today. My breasts have nearly stopped hurting. I hope that isn't a bad sign but it's a nice break because they've been hurting (sometimes excruciatingly) since 7dpo and I'm about 44dpo today. I can barely feel the pain unless I really press on them. I'm definately still worried, but less for now. I feel something so I guess that's good. Just trying to keep positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.

I am sure you are fine, just one of the lucky ones that doesn't get a lot of unpleasent symptoms. I hope I don't get very nauseous when I am pregnant, but I doubt I will be that lucky because my digestive system is very sensitive and always evil to me.

For now i'm just trying to survive my cold. My family got to see my new house this weekend, but they left a few hours ago, so I am trying to sit here and be lazy for two seconds until the dishwasher and washer get through cleaning the clothes and dishes. Trying to enjoy my time off ttc because I know I have a lot of worry and stress ahead of me once I get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-glad to hear you are worrying less these days :hugs:

lovetoteach-hope you feel better soon :)

I started my first provera pill today so I am on my way to my first clomid cycle. I just really hope I don't have the bad side effect I had with provera last time :nope:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope that cold goes away soon. Sounds just awful. 

Rachel I didn't realize you had any negative side effects from the provera? I hope you don't have any this time around. I have a feeling you are going to get that bfp really soon. 

I can't wait until you both get your bfps! I hope everyone is doing well today.

I am still tired and a little nauseous. My breasts are still only sore if I put a lot of pressure on them. I'm hoping everything is ok. It really is hard not to worry. Some days I'm a nervous wreck and others I'm ok. I have decided to not buy a doppler because they might not work until 10 weeks or so anyway and I'm saving money because we have to paint the baby's room and everything and I'm still unemployed. I wish I could see how baby is but I know it's just not possible for now. I hope May goes by FAST so I can get my scan done and start the 2nd tri so maybe I could chill out for a while.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope time flies for you so you can get to your next scan and feel much more confident about everything :)

I had only one side effect, sorry for tmi in advance but I had terrible constipation for over a week straight with severe gas pains off and on all day. I never experienced anything like it in my life it was BRUTAL. It started a few days after my first pill and lasted until a couple days after my last. I really didn't want to take the provera again because of this but when the dr. I won't be O'ing anytime soon I decided to just suck it up and do it because I didn't want to wait a couple months to get this process going. I hope that doesnt happen to me again. My Dr. suggested to drink tons of water and take something over the counter to try and prevent this issue this time around, I pray it helps!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope time flies for you so you can get to your next scan and feel much more confident about everything :)
> 
> I had only one side effect, sorry for tmi in advance but I had terrible constipation for over a week straight with severe gas pains off and on all day. I never experienced anything like it in my life it was BRUTAL. It started a few days after my first pill and lasted until a couple days after my last. I really didn't want to take the provera again because of this but when the dr. I won't be O'ing anytime soon I decided to just suck it up and do it because I didn't want to wait a couple months to get this process going. I hope that doesnt happen to me again. My Dr. suggested to drink tons of water and take something over the counter to try and prevent this issue this time around, I pray it helps!

Oh yes. I do remember you mentioned that now. I hope it doesn't happen again. But just wait until you get your bfp! Whether it constipation or diarrhea, bowel movements aren't easy. Also the gas comes and goes along with indigestion and nausea. Being pregnant isn't always a pleasant feeling at all. And I have it pretty lucky because I'm not vomiting or anything. lol. I hope it's all worth it though and I have a healthy baby. It's just an uncomfortable feeling. Well, it's only one more week. Hope it doesn't happen again. Maybe you could eat a lot of fruit or take a stool softener if it gets bad again.Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I hope time flies for you so you can get to your next scan and feel much more confident about everything :)
> 
> I had only one side effect, sorry for tmi in advance but I had terrible constipation for over a week straight with severe gas pains off and on all day. I never experienced anything like it in my life it was BRUTAL. It started a few days after my first pill and lasted until a couple days after my last. I really didn't want to take the provera again because of this but when the dr. I won't be O'ing anytime soon I decided to just suck it up and do it because I didn't want to wait a couple months to get this process going. I hope that doesnt happen to me again. My Dr. suggested to drink tons of water and take something over the counter to try and prevent this issue this time around, I pray it helps!

Thanks for the info, I will be sure to drink TONS of water when I take provera, I already have digestive/gas issues way too much. You can't get away with gas issues so easily when you are a female! Hope your system takes the provera easier this time.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls. I asked my dr. if she had heard of that happening before and she said no. So you may not have to worry about that lovetoteach. She did say it makes sense though that it could happen because the increased levels of progesterone in pregnancy can cause constipation. I am staying on top of it this time and taking stool softner every day while on it and drinking lots of water, I hope that does the trick!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg! I am so anxious to check on the baby! Why does my scan have to be on the 30th!!!A whole 4 weeks! It's just another case of waiting which I hate!!! Feeling a little nausea again today and putting on weight like crazy:dohh:. So much for that 30lbs I lost! So much to do and too tired to do it. I have also officially been unemployed for a year:cry:. And I'm almost 25:cry: It's a pretty sad week....

Anyway I hope you girls are all doing well. Have you started the provera yet, Rachel? I'm just trying not to stress out too much.


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg! I am so anxious to check on the baby! Why does my scan have to be on the 30th!!!A whole 4 weeks! It's just another case of waiting which I hate!!! Feeling a little nausea again today and putting on weight like crazy:dohh:. So much for that 30lbs I lost! So much to do and too tired to do it. I have also officially been unemployed for a year:cry:. And I'm almost 25:cry: It's a pretty sad week....
> 
> Anyway I hope you girls are all doing well. Have you started the provera yet, Rachel? I'm just trying not to stress out too much.

I know the feeling of waiting and waiting, it sucks! I hope this month flys by fast for you so you can get to that next big scan :happydance: I know it sucks to gain the weight back that you worked so hard to loose but at least it is for a good reason :) What did you do for work before? Have you been actively looking for work since you lost your job? I know how hard it can be, I used to be in sales and lost my job a few years ago. I have been working part time from home now but the money is not much but it is better than nothing I guess.

I started the provera on Sunday which was CD 15, I will take my 4th pill tonight. Time drags on sooooooo slow while on this 10 day dose, arggg I just want to be done with it and never have to take it again! :wacko:

lovetoteach-Are you making progress with your dr.? Do you have another appointment? Will you be given provera soon?


----------



## ImSoTired

I worked at a daycare for 6 years as a teacher for toddlers. I loved most of the staff and all of the kids but to be honest there are things that go on in daycares that I just could not agree with and also my boss was one of those people who thought he owned everyone and he was very rude. 

So I finally quit and started at a new daycare and that place was 10x worse! There were all sorts of state regulations being broken there and I didn't want any part of that. As a childcare professional I couldn't sit around and watch this stuff happen and when I went to my supervisor about it I was repremanded for asking questions! This place made the first place look like the perfect daycare. No joke. 

I applied at one or two other places after that but was turned down. My depression got really bad for about 2 or 3 months and then I slowly began to feel better and better. DH makes enough money for us to comfortably live but we don't save too much. Luckily I am a great saver and I saved a lot while I was working so we have a decent amount put away for baby. He thought it would be a good idea for me to stay home for a while and feel better about everything and now take care of baby as long as i can before I go out and get a job. 

It's just sad because having a job really makes you feel worth while and I feel like my schooling (what little I've had) has really gone to waste. I felt really bad for a long time and it's hard to believe it's been an entire year.

OMG sorry so long...Anyway I hope the provera gets the job done so you can get on to your clomid. I'm gonna keep my fx'd for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Daycare has always scared me because I know there are many out there that are as you described. That is part of the reason I am doing what I do now. Because what I do is from home and REALLY flexible so I can stay home with our children until they are old enough to go to school then I will go back to work full time. We are in a similar position where DH makes good money and between what he makes and myself we pay bills but save little. But we do have a lot saved up from when I worked. I hope one day you are able to find a respectible place to work. But I understand the feeling of schooling going to waste. I feel the same right now it is a tough thing to deal with.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have to go back and redo the liver enzyme test again before we start on provera or anything else. My liver enzyme levels were elevated because of allergies and my oncoming cold, so once I shake this cold I am going to go back in and get that blood test done. Then once that test comes back normal the doctor is suppose to phone in some provera for me, and after that I am going to set up another appointment to come in and talk about which drug I am going to start on, metformin, clomid, or both.



Rachel789 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Ugg! I am so anxious to check on the baby! Why does my scan have to be on the 30th!!!A whole 4 weeks! It's just another case of waiting which I hate!!! Feeling a little nausea again today and putting on weight like crazy:dohh:. So much for that 30lbs I lost! So much to do and too tired to do it. I have also officially been unemployed for a year:cry:. And I'm almost 25:cry: It's a pretty sad week....
> 
> Anyway I hope you girls are all doing well. Have you started the provera yet, Rachel? I'm just trying not to stress out too much.
> 
> I know the feeling of waiting and waiting, it sucks! I hope this month flys by fast for you so you can get to that next big scan :happydance: I know it sucks to gain the weight back that you worked so hard to loose but at least it is for a good reason :) What did you do for work before? Have you been actively looking for work since you lost your job? I know how hard it can be, I used to be in sales and lost my job a few years ago. I have been working part time from home now but the money is not much but it is better than nothing I guess.
> 
> I started the provera on Sunday which was CD 15, I will take my 4th pill tonight. Time drags on sooooooo slow while on this 10 day dose, arggg I just want to be done with it and never have to take it again! :wacko:
> 
> lovetoteach-Are you making progress with your dr.? Do you have another appointment? Will you be given provera soon?Click to expand...


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes to be honest a lot of daycares are disgusting places with crappy staff. At the bad daycare I worked at there weren't enough toys for all the kids in the room so they would fight a lot. And the building was a messy fire hazard. There actually was a fire a few months after I left! Thank God it was over night and there were no children there. Toys were dirty and broken and the lesson plans were stupid and repetative. There weren't enough supplies to do the lesson plan anyway. You have to do a lot of investigating and you have to know what to look for before enrolling your child in a daycare. 

Anyway I can't wait to hear about the clomid. I'm sure it will work wonders. Lovetoteach hope they get you started soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks I can't wait either. At least the weekend is approaching and I will be busy enough to keep my mind off things. And by time the weekend is finished I will only have 2 more pills to take. I hope I am fortunate like last time and get AF the next day after finishing. It would be so frustrating to have to wait even longer after finishing for AF to show!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rach I'm sure AF willl show right up and then you can start your clomid. I just know it's gonna work quick for you and you'll have your bfp before you know it. Then you can start on a whole new level of worrying! lol. No, I hope you have a happy, enjoyable pregnancy and not a panicy one! I'm sure you;re gonna be just fine!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks! Now I am stressing because DH does some traveling with work but only does it during the Summer months so go figure when I am starting Clomid he starts travelling more. Now I am scared what if he is gone and I miss out on one of my only 6 tries I have with the clomid? He said he is going to try his best to schedule it around my fertile time but of course my fertile time is sooo hard to predict because I don't know how quickly AF will show after provera and I don't know how I will react with the clomid. Usually his trips are only 2 or 3 nights so hopefully we don't get unlucky. He has one that will likely be 4-5 nights so hopefully he can do his best to schedule that after I o. Argggg why does this always have to be so stressfull :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Try not to worry too much about that. Bd before the leaves and as soon as he comes back. As for the long trip maybe you'll get lucky and he'll go during AF or perhaps you can take a few days off and go with him somehow? I'm sure you'll figure it out and it won't be a problem. I don't think it's time to worry about that yet but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you, I did think about that worst case scenario maybe I could tag along if it came down to it being around o time. I can work from anywhere so it wouldnt be the end of the world. I will try not to stress about it unless it becomes and issue :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I have been a stressful mess the past few days and feeling nauseous in between. It's hot out today and I am especially stressed and cranky. DH wants to take me out to dinner tonight for my birthday and to get my mind off of things. I'm trying to figure out where I want to go because I'm still being so picky as far as food is concerned. I NEVER was picky, not even as a child. If it was food and I was hungry- I ate it! Nowadays I can't even eat my favorites:cry:.

So I was feeling really crappy about myself and the UPS man pulls up and rings the doorbell. I never answer it and I always just wait for him to go away, lol. So he left and I checked the porch. I got flowers! I thought they were from my husband but he already gave me a potted orchid that I have wanted for a while so I was confused. They were from my best friend who now lives in another state!:flower:I cried when I read the note and I realized it was her. She knows how stressed I am and she really misses us. It really made my day:cloud9:. Maybe everything will be ok? Maybe it'll be a good day afterall!

I hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Awww how sweet of her to do that for you! I hope you enjoy your bday dinner. Is your actual bday today? If so Happy Birthday :flower:

Try to relax the best you can and enjoy your birthday weekend :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. Feeling cranky and worried today. No fun! 

Hope you girls are doing well!?


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you had a good bday! I am doing ok looking forward to being done with provera, I am almost there :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pretty good, been crazy busy at work. I have a day off on tuesday, so I am going back in to the doctors to redo that liver enzyme test, doctor said the results should be in the day after I take the blood test, so hopefully they don't take too long and I will be able to pick up some provera by the end of the week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rachel789

That sounds good lovetoteach-I hope all is clear and you can get started asap!

I started AF yesterday and I still had 3 proveras left to take :shock: I have to call the dr. today to see if she wants me to finish it. But the good news is I get to start clomid on cd 5 which is Thursday :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a pretty good day overall. yay for getting to start your clomid Rachel! I just know it's going to work wonders. I'm sure you'll get pg in no time.

Lovetoteach I'm sure your bloodwork will be fine and you'll be starting the provera soon. It'll all be falling into place now. 

I'm still a bundle of nerves thinking everything is wrong. My scan is still so far off. I want to fast forward!:wacko: I'm gonna be worried at least until I see the baby again and I know he or she is growing and healthy. After 12 weeks I hope I'll have a bit more confidence and the pregnancy will be a little more real to me and hopefully more enjoyable. I keep trying to think that maybe I'm just one of those girls who doesn't have a ton of symptoms and they aren't very consistant. I do hear a lot of women don't have a ton of symptoms with their first pregnancy. I just hope that is what is happening here and the baby is ok. So scary.

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

What is the date of your next scan? I know time seems to drag waiting but it will be here before you know it. I am sure once you are able to see the baby at that point you will start to feel better about everything :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> What is the date of your next scan? I know time seems to drag waiting but it will be here before you know it. I am sure once you are able to see the baby at that point you will start to feel better about everything :)

I see the doctor on the 16th but the scan isn't until the 30th.:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

That is less than a month away, it will be here soon!! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I wish it were here! Although I am going to be SOOO nervous on that day I know it will put me at ease (hopefully with a good outcome). All I can do is hope for the best and it's all just out of my power completely. Makes me feel helpless! I'm confused and scared and I can't wait for my 1st tri to be over! I truly hope that I will be able to enjoy myself more in the 2nd tri. I already love this baby, there is no doubt about that. I have since before he or she was even conceived because it is something I have wanted so badly for so long. And I think that is what is most scary- knowing that what I wanted might somehow go away. It's overwhelming. I'm sure you will know how I am feeling soon enough. But hopefully you will be more at ease than I am. I really wish I never read anything on this forum about MMC. I had no idea it existed until I read it here and now that's all I worry about, all dayl, everyday! 

Sorry for ranting and raving. I'm just like an emotional trainwreck sometimes. And so scared.


----------



## Rachel789

I understand you don't have to apologize. It is tough not knowing what is going on and not being in control. I am a control freak so I am sure I will struggle with that as well. I wish I didn't know much about miscarraiges either it would make it easier to relax!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> That sounds good lovetoteach-I hope all is clear and you can get started asap!
> 
> I started AF yesterday and I still had 3 proveras left to take :shock: I have to call the dr. today to see if she wants me to finish it. But the good news is I get to start clomid on cd 5 which is Thursday :happydance:

Yay for starting clomid, that is very exciting! I can't wait until I start taking clomid :) I hope we can be bump buddies with imsotired soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a pretty good day overall. yay for getting to start your clomid Rachel! I just know it's going to work wonders. I'm sure you'll get pg in no time.
> 
> Lovetoteach I'm sure your bloodwork will be fine and you'll be starting the provera soon. It'll all be falling into place now.
> 
> I'm still a bundle of nerves thinking everything is wrong. My scan is still so far off. I want to fast forward!:wacko: I'm gonna be worried at least until I see the baby again and I know he or she is growing and healthy. After 12 weeks I hope I'll have a bit more confidence and the pregnancy will be a little more real to me and hopefully more enjoyable. I keep trying to think that maybe I'm just one of those girls who doesn't have a ton of symptoms and they aren't very consistant. I do hear a lot of women don't have a ton of symptoms with their first pregnancy. I just hope that is what is happening here and the baby is ok. So scary.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today!

I am sure everything is fine. Can't wait for your next appointment :) I hope I don't have a ton of symptoms, it's going to be hard to work and have to run to the bathroom and barf in the middle of helping customers.


----------



## Blissery

feeling freaked out. this is my first month off of the tricycle pill after a years break from ttcing. first three weeks went ok. been checking my cervix and bbts whole time. bbt looks like i never O'd. about four days ago my breasts and nipples started hurting. then i started gettting really weird cramps and very gassy. i checked my cervix to see where i was because last i check a week earlier it was really soft round and nice feeling. this time i felt three distinct bumps which are sore to the touch. i have made a doc appt but i am seriosly freaking out. has anyone experienced this after quitting bc? could really use some help, two days till doc appt and then waiting for results feels like forever. been crying and scare. :(


----------



## Rachel789

Blissery said:


> feeling freaked out. this is my first month off of the tricycle pill after a years break from ttcing. first three weeks went ok. been checking my cervix and bbts whole time. bbt looks like i never O'd. about four days ago my breasts and nipples started hurting. then i started gettting really weird cramps and very gassy. i checked my cervix to see where i was because last i check a week earlier it was really soft round and nice feeling. this time i felt three distinct bumps which are sore to the touch. i have made a doc appt but i am seriosly freaking out. has anyone experienced this after quitting bc? could really use some help, two days till doc appt and then waiting for results feels like forever. been crying and scare. :(

I wish I could give you some advice but I know nothing about what the cervix should feel like-I dont check mine. I do know that my first cycle off bcp I had all kinds of weird symptoms, I think it is just your body adjusting to the hormones. You made the right move in making an appointment just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds good lovetoteach-I hope all is clear and you can get started asap!
> 
> I started AF yesterday and I still had 3 proveras left to take :shock: I have to call the dr. today to see if she wants me to finish it. But the good news is I get to start clomid on cd 5 which is Thursday :happydance:
> 
> Yay for starting clomid, that is very exciting! I can't wait until I start taking clomid :) I hope we can be bump buddies with imsotired soon!Click to expand...

I know it is so exciting! I am sure you and I will be joining her in no time. At this point I will just be happy to have a cycle under 40 days :haha: It seems most women have success with clomid within a few cycles so I am going to try to not get upset if it doesnt happen the first couple cycles and just be grateful if it gets me o'ing earlier.


----------



## ImSoTired

I can't wait to see you both come on the thread with the good news of a bfp. I'm sure it willl be within the next few months for both of you. Maybe sooner than you think. 

Yay Rachel you're starting clomid in just a few days! Keep us updated on how it goes.

Lovetoteach can't wait to hear you start provera and clomid. I hope you won't get any morning sickness either. I haven't had a bad case at all. Nausea on and off, sometimes worse than others, but no vomiting. Both my mother and mother-in-law said that they had nausea but no vomitting, so I'm hoping it's a good thing and I shouldn't worry. I hear a lot of people say that their first pregnancy was mild. 

I can't wait for May to be over! Still 3 weeks until my scan. Everynight I pray that the little bean is hanging on and healthy and it's little heart is just beating away. So easy to worry but I really hope everything goes well.

Blissery- It's great that you called the doctor. I don't know much about the cervix as I am kinda squeamish and I never checked it. I'm sure the doctor will be able to take care of you and I hope BC doesn't do to you what it did to some of us. Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I will be starting clomid on Thursday! I am still trying to decide if I want to try taking mucinex this cycle because I have heard clomid can dry cm up for some people and/or make the cm more thick and hostile. Mucinex is supposed to help thin it out. I hope I am not one of those with a cm issue but I kind of want to be ahead of the game and prevent it. Not sure what I will do yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel Maybe even using some preseed would help? That way you aren't taking any extra medication. But I'd buy some mucinex and have it on hand just in case it dries you up a bit. I'm sure you won't have any problems though. It'll all be smooth sailing from here on out and you'll get that bfp in no time!


----------



## Rachel789

I do have some preseed. So I was thinking maybe I will just see how it does or does not affect me this time and just use the pre seed if I seem a bit dry. I will also drink TONS of water and hopefully that will help as well. I was thinking about drinking grapefruit juice because that seems to have worked before but I read a couple people saying it may interfere somehow with the clomid. I just don't want to take any chances I am paranoid! Maybe next time I will try the mucinex if I notice I am dry this time (if there is a next time!).


----------



## Blissery

well woke up this morning to a sharp pain down there. rescheduled my doc apt to today and called into work. went in and saw my doc, he found the three bumps and said they looked harmless and like cysts. how ever he still scraped my cervix with several swabs to make sure. should hear back results in a few days, but just hearing him say they looked ok really made me feel more at ease. my doctor was amazing. today was my first appt with him and he was so sweet and did not treat me like i didn't know what i was talking about like some of my old doctors would do. i had a old doc even roll his eyes at me. i have had good doctors, but i have had bad ones too. anyway he is willing to work with me as i try to conceive. and my DH is going to him tomorrow to get a referral for a semen analysis. really feeling much better. :)

oh and he said it looks like even tho my cycle has been messed, and i did not ovulate this month, i should see AF very soon. said when he stuck the swap in the cervix i started to bleed which is good sign. so for anyone who is coming off of the pill and feeling helpless, involve your doctor. they really can help. :)


----------



## James0763

Hey everyone ( this is my first post!)
I was on Yasmin for 3 years, Yaz for two and then Loestrin for 2 more years, all back to back. DH and I are TTC, we lost my dad in February to cancer and would love a little one to bring us joy. Has Any one on here taken and have troubles? We are on month three, still nothing. Just wondering...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

James0763 said:


> Hey everyone ( this is my first post!)
> I was on Yasmin for 3 years, Yaz for two and then Loestrin for 2 more years, all back to back. DH and I are TTC, we lost my dad in February to cancer and would love a little one to bring us joy. Has Any one on here taken and have troubles? We are on month three, still nothing. Just wondering...

Sorry for your loss, I really hope yall are able to have a little one soon. I haven't taken any of those, but I was on another type of birth control pills as were most of us on this thread. We are all here for support anytime! Several of us have tried several different things to achieve a bfp after stopping birth control and having crazy cycles, so you have come to the right thread. This thread has been very good support system for me over the past few months as DH and I wait for our little one to come into our lives. It's nice to know that other girls out there are going through the same thing, and such a relief to openly talk about ttc since I am trying not to tell anyone in my everday life that we are trying to concieve.


----------



## ImSoTired

James0763 said:


> Hey everyone ( this is my first post!)
> I was on Yasmin for 3 years, Yaz for two and then Loestrin for 2 more years, all back to back. DH and I are TTC, we lost my dad in February to cancer and would love a little one to bring us joy. Has Any one on here taken and have troubles? We are on month three, still nothing. Just wondering...

I was on yaz for about two years and I had an awful time with my cycles after I stopped taking it. And also my body had a lot of negative reactions to the hormone withdrawl. It was terrible! Hopefully you will have an easier time. I suggest temping or using opks to track ovulation. It would give you a better chance to bd at the right time and help you to know for sure if/when you are ovulating. Good luck!


----------



## James0763

The first month I was off, I actually gained weight (5lbs) and breasts got sore, bloating, cramping... Since my little sis was on Loestrin and got pregnant right away, I was hoping the reason for all my was that ( which now Thai I know more, many ladies have experienced this...). BUT it seems that it all was a cruel joke. Here's to month #3 of trying.
It's so hard not being able to talk to anyone about it. Can't tell friends, family, co-workers. Isn't it funny how when you are trying one notices EVERY one else's pregnancies, babies so much more (painfully)? It's hard waiting for Gods time, perhaps it's to teach us patience. My sis and I are both 80's clomid babies, so if this fails there is always hope for that. Prayers for BFPs to all the patiently waiting ladies here! Wishing for a little boy o we could name him after my dad...


----------



## James0763

*reason for all my symptoms...


----------



## ImSoTired

James0763 said:


> The first month I was off, I actually gained weight (5lbs) and breasts got sore, bloating, cramping... Since my little sis was on Loestrin and got pregnant right away, I was hoping the reason for all my was that ( which now Thai I know more, many ladies have experienced this...). BUT it seems that it all was a cruel joke. Here's to month #3 of trying.
> It's so hard not being able to talk to anyone about it. Can't tell friends, family, co-workers. Isn't it funny how when you are trying one notices EVERY one else's pregnancies, babies so much more (painfully)? It's hard waiting for Gods time, perhaps it's to teach us patience. My sis and I are both 80's clomid babies, so if this fails there is always hope for that. Prayers for BFPs to all the patiently waiting ladies here! Wishing for a little boy o we could name him after my dad...

Yes, I also gained weight and had a bunch of pregnancy symptoms for months after stopping the pill. And my hormones raged! I was emotional, had skin break outs, hair loss, etc. It took me 9 months to regulate my cycles and 10 months to get pregnant (after 7 cycles trying). Hopefully you will have an easier time but keep in touch with your doctor and let them know how your cycles are going. Start checking for ovulation if you don't already. That way you'll know to tell the doctor. I'm sure you'll get back on track soon. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today. I start my first pill of clomid tomorrow, excited and nervous! Not much else to speak of aside from that. I will likely start temping again tomorrow although I am not looking forward to it, I need to adjust to doing it again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well today. I start my first pill of clomid tomorrow, excited and nervous! Not much else to speak of aside from that. I will likely start temping again tomorrow although I am not looking forward to it, I need to adjust to doing it again.

yay for starting something new! I'm sure it'll work great for you and I'm keeping my fx'd. So what is the deal? is it supposed to make you ovulate within 2 weeks or what? I would def get back to temping just to check it out! I'm pulling for you! I just know it'll go well! Can't wait to have a few more pregnant buddies! lol


----------



## Rachel789

I think the standard is that you should o within 5-9 days after your last pill. I looked at charts on FF of others who took it on the same days that I am and it seems the average o day is around day 16-18. Some O a few days earlier and some o as late as cd 20-25. So I am going to try to take it easy and give it time to happen. I have an appointment with my dr. on cd 13 which is May 18th to have a scan done. She will look to see if I have any follicles maturing.


----------



## ImSoTired

So exciting! I just know it's gonna work! I feel like you will be getting a bfp in the next few months!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you, I really hope so!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I think the standard is that you should o within 5-9 days after your last pill. I looked at charts on FF of others who took it on the same days that I am and it seems the average o day is around day 16-18. Some O a few days earlier and some o as late as cd 20-25. So I am going to try to take it easy and give it time to happen. I have an appointment with my dr. on cd 13 which is May 18th to have a scan done. She will look to see if I have any follicles maturing.

Exciting! I am going to call my doctor tomorrow and see if they have my blood results back so I can start provera. Can't wait until provera, but then I have to make an appointment to discuss clomid even though I know what it's all about. Then from the sounds of it I probably have to go back while taking clomid for a scan. So many appointments, trying to work out health insurance, but it looks like it's all going to get rolling very fast soon.


----------



## Rachel789

It is expensive, I am on a health savings plan so my last appointment I spent $240 out of pocket for the scan :wacko: It will all be worth it in the end though. Hopefully since you have had such a long cycle your body will be more than ready to have AF and like I did, get AF before you even finish your provera!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Had a few minor cramps yesterday and lots of cm today. Didn't check my cervix or anything, but I really thought I started my period today. Turns out it was just lots of cm, who knows what my body is doing now.


----------



## Rachel789

I can't believe you are on cd 144 today that is crazy, thank god you are getting help. I hope you get your results back soon and all is well so you can get going on the provera then clomid :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Wait until you get pregnant! The EOBs for 3 appts and 3 rounds of bloods are in and wow! $367,$97, $289,$145, some of them more than once and a bunch of small bills under $50 at least half a dozen of them. I have got to be getting close to my deductable. We have been faxing the bills to the insurance company as they are supposed to be covering full maternity. So hopefully they send me the checks before the real bills come and not just the EOBs that came in the mail. So nerve wracking as I am not working and I worry about money a lot, even though we are doing fine.

Feeling really crappy the last few days. Bad headaches that come and go, gas, back pain, muscles streching, and I'm not feeling nauseous but I'm gagging a lot. Brushing my teeth is like ridiculous because I nearly vomit every time. I'm so anxious for my scan to make sure everything is ok but on a good note baby is now officially a fetus! So yay for that! Keep your fx'd for me!

Lovetoteach I can't believe after all this time you are getting period symptoms! I suppose it's a good thing but I really hope the doctor gets to help you out. I know your bloods must be in and I hope your doctor is ready for action!

Clomid today, Rachel! I can't wait to see the results! I know that both of you girls are gonna get bfps soon! Then you can see the crazy weird stuff that pregnancy brings! 

Good luck ladies! I hope you are having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

ahhhh my first day of clomid! I hope the side effects are not too bad on me :( I have heard some people get it bad. I plan on taking it at 7 pm every night so hopefully I can sleep through most of the side effects if I get them.

I can't believe you are 10 weeks already! wow how exciting!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I know 10 weeks crazy! I just posted a "bump" pic on my pregnancy group thread. I look more like just a fat chick. lol, Hopefully I'll show soon and It'll make it feel more real. I am definately getting bigger though because I've been wearing a size bigger pants for about 3 weeks now. I'll post my pic so you guys can have a laugh. lol

I hope you don't have any side effects. I'm sure it's gonna go great!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0249.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachel789

Yay how exciting! You need to keep posting updated bump pics, I love seeing those :)


----------



## James0763

I've heard the wives tale of 1 month for every year you were on bc for yourself to regulate again... It seems like in some cases it is longer. It depresses me lol. In that case I should be able in 4 months... In a society of instant gratification, the waiting is always the hardest part.


----------



## silmarien

Yaz is still f-ing with me. Had a 32 day cycle (unexpected, but I suspect I didn't even ovulate), the a 16 day cycle, and now (maybe) a TEN DAY cycle. I'm in tears because at least they can fix long cycles with provera and such, the only thing they'll suggest for my ultra-rapid cycles is birth control to which I shall replay "SHOVE IT".

I hate myself SO much for ever taking these poison pills. If I could go back and do it again I'd never have started taking birth control. NEVER. FDA should require OBGYNs and Primary Care docs to inform women on the impact of future fertility.

My spotting has stopped but there's still blood when I check my CP - I just hope it stops completely and that I get a BFP - if not this cycle - very soon! :(

Hope all you ladies get BFPs ASAP! Dust to you

:dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

silmarien said:


> Yaz is still f-ing with me. Had a 32 day cycle (unexpected, but I suspect I didn't even ovulate), the a 16 day cycle, and now (maybe) a TEN DAY cycle. I'm in tears because at least they can fix long cycles with provera and such, the only thing they'll suggest for my ultra-rapid cycles is birth control to which I shall replay "SHOVE IT".
> 
> I hate myself SO much for ever taking these poison pills. If I could go back and do it again I'd never have started taking birth control. NEVER. FDA should require OBGYNs and Primary Care docs to inform women on the impact of future fertility.
> 
> My spotting has stopped but there's still blood when I check my CP - I just hope it stops completely and that I get a BFP - if not this cycle - very soon! :(
> 
> Hope all you ladies get BFPs ASAP! Dust to you
> 
> :dust:

When did you go off of yaz again? Are those the only 3 cycles you have had since? I'd say you are maybe spotting between because 10 days is awful short. Have you looked into vitex or spoken to your doctor about it? I had the opposite problem but I think there is still hope for you. After 10 days I doubt you ovulated but I'm not at all sure I was ovulating when I went off of yaz either because I wasn't temping so I didn't know. I recommend you speak to a doctor and if they tell you to wait then you should start temping, buy a pack of opks for when you regulate a bit, and look into supplements and vitamins to help you regulate. I don't know about your health situation either but I know diet and excersise helped me a TON as I was overweight and very unhappy. It'll help you get healthy for a future pregnancy and it'll help keep your mood up as well because TTC will definately cause stress. I think it also assisted it helping me regulate my periods. Like I mentioned my periods were few and far between but I think the hormones can cause the opposite effect as well. Good luck to you I'm sure you will get pregnant soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

James0763 said:


> I've heard the wives tale of 1 month for every year you were on bc for yourself to regulate again... It seems like in some cases it is longer. It depresses me lol. In that case I should be able in 4 months... In a society of instant gratification, the waiting is always the hardest part.

Haha in that case it would have taken me only 2 or 3 months to regulate lol! It actually took 9 months for me. And 10 months to get the bfp. Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Well not much for side effects to speak of after my first clomid pill. I think I remember waking up once or twice last night feeling a little hot but thats about it. Today I had an insane amount of ewcm, the most I have ever seen which is odd on CD 6 because I know o day isnt that close after one clomid. I wonder if it is somehow cause by the clomid. Anyway I will be taking pill #2 in a couple hours so i will only have 3 to go, i hope my ovaries wake up and O :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Well not much for side effects to speak of after my first clomid pill. I think I remember waking up once or twice last night feeling a little hot but thats about it. Today I had an insane amount of ewcm, the most I have ever seen which is odd on CD 6 because I know o day isnt that close after one clomid. I wonder if it is somehow cause by the clomid. Anyway I will be taking pill #2 in a couple hours so i will only have 3 to go, i hope my ovaries wake up and O :haha:

I'm keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Well not much for side effects to speak of after my first clomid pill. I think I remember waking up once or twice last night feeling a little hot but thats about it. Today I had an insane amount of ewcm, the most I have ever seen which is odd on CD 6 because I know o day isnt that close after one clomid. I wonder if it is somehow cause by the clomid. Anyway I will be taking pill #2 in a couple hours so i will only have 3 to go, i hope my ovaries wake up and O :haha:

Good luck, rooting for you as I am most likely following the same path. The doctor was in surgery on friday, so I couldn't get my blood test results, but hopefully I can get ahold of him on monday. 

The store I work at opened yesterday, it was crazy busy with lots of customers. Life is crazy, love the customer interaction, but miss relaxing at home taking care of the house and eventually a child.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you lovetoteach-I can't wait until you can get started with everything, it will be sooooo exciting!

Temp was really high today, I don't know why. It was as high as my highest post o temps! I slept good, didn't feel hot or anything when I temped. I am wondering if maybe I had a hot flash while I was sleeping and my temp was still up from it. Just a guess but I don't see why else that would happen unless I am getting sick. I sure as hell hope not-I don't feel sick. I have been having ewcm the past couple days not sure why that is happenening either. My body is doing strange things on clomid but hopefully that means it is working :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you lovetoteach-I can't wait until you can get started with everything, it will be sooooo exciting!
> 
> Temp was really high today, I don't know why. It was as high as my highest post o temps! I slept good, didn't feel hot or anything when I temped. I am wondering if maybe I had a hot flash while I was sleeping and my temp was still up from it. Just a guess but I don't see why else that would happen unless I am getting sick. I sure as hell hope not-I don't feel sick. I have been having ewcm the past couple days not sure why that is happenening either. My body is doing strange things on clomid but hopefully that means it is working :)

I don't know, I thought temping would help me figure things out, but my body is so confused my temps are like a roller coaster right now. Most people's charts are so predictable and follow a pattern, hope mine gets that way one day. I would also settle with a bfp before my chart settles down though!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls! Happy future mother's day! Rachel maybe your crazy temps are a good sign that the clomid is doing something. Hope you O on time! 

Lovetoteach I'm sur eyou'll be busy now that the store has opened! Good luck and also good luck with the doctors I hope they get the ball rolling quickly!

I am just getting headaches, gas, the occasional wave of nausea and an awful awful nerve pain in my lower back! I hope they are all good signs. I will be sure to tell my doctor all about it on Wed when I go for my mothly weigh in and belly measurement. I am hoping they have a doppler or something because I am desperate to hear the heartbeat and know that baby is still going in there. Every once in a while I have a real panic because I am afraid baby has stopped growing. Ultrasound will be in 2 weeks. So keeping my fx'd!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow the ultra sound is coming up so soon, I can't wait to see the latest scan pics :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Did your temp rise again Rachel? Huh. Maybe clomid raises temps a bit? Have you heard anyone say that before? No big deal I'm sure it's doing something and hopefully you will O nice and early. Hope you catch the egg this time around then you won't have to take any more clomid anyway! 

Lovetoteach let us know when you start provera. Can't wait until you both are pregnant as well! I just feel like it will be soon for both of you. 

I am just a nervous wreck and can't wait for my scan and second tri to begin! All I can do is hope for baby to be healthy. Come on 2 weeks! HUrry up and be OVER!


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I don't know what my temp is doing it is strange. I was wondering if maybe it was the onset of getting sick but I feel fine today. I just have a mild headache which I have had off and on since starting clomid which I hear is a common side effect. I looked at others charts on FF that took clomid and I don't see any crazy temps like mine, also I don't really see others who have marked ewcm while they were on clomid, maybe the last day but I have been having it for days straight. It is so confusing. I am going to take my last one tonight and start BD'ing every other day starting tomorrow and just hope for the best. I may try opks again too.


----------



## ImSoTired

Eh, I wouldn't worry about it. Just Bd like you said and keep up the temping and start the opks. Don't let it get you all upset or stressed because you never know what is going on with the meds. Just keep charting for future referance and don't read too much into it. I have a really strong feeling that you will (both) get bfps soon. So keep your chin up! Just bd away! Now it's time to have fun!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I talked to the doctor, he said that my liver enzymes are still elevated, and he isn't sure why, so he can't prescribe me the provera or anything until we find out why. I have to make an appointment with a normal doctor to see if he can figure out why my liver enzymes are elevated. He kept asking to make sure I am not taking any other medication, and other than theraflu and vitamins I wasn't taking anything. So now I have to call my regular doc and try and get an appointment with him. My insurance doesn't start until the 24th of this month though, and they asked about elevated liver enzymes and I told them I had a bunch of blood work and no results yet and they accepted me, so hopefully they don't find out and reject me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I talked to the doctor, he said that my liver enzymes are still elevated, and he isn't sure why, so he can't prescribe me the provera or anything until we find out why. I have to make an appointment with a normal doctor to see if he can figure out why my liver enzymes are elevated. He kept asking to make sure I am not taking any other medication, and other than theraflu and vitamins I wasn't taking anything. So now I have to call my regular doc and try and get an appointment with him. My insurance doesn't start until the 24th of this month though, and they asked about elevated liver enzymes and I told them I had a bunch of blood work and no results yet and they accepted me, so hopefully they don't find out and reject me.

Ugg! I'm sure it's probablt so frustrating but I hope you can get in to the regular doctor asap and get it all checked out. It's probably just something trivial that they can fix 1-2-3. The sooner you can get it all figured out, the better. I'm sure it'll all be fine. 

Don't worry about the insurance. If you have to pay a few hundred bucks to get sorted out it is a small price to pay for a baby. I doubt they will decline you just for having elevated liver enzymes. I would hope not anyway. Hang in there and let us know how it works out. Hopefully the doctor can get you in soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am trying not to read into it too much. Everyone's body reacts differently so I guess I shouldnt compare myself to others. I really hope this works and I O by cd 20 at least. I have a scan on Friday to see any follicles are maturing. I am excited for it but also a little nervous that they won't see anything.


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry to hear that lovetoteach. I would also hope your insurance would not reject you for that, I hope that works out ok. So you have no idea what could cause this issue? I am sure everything will work out just fine. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I am trying not to read into it too much. Everyone's body reacts differently so I guess I shouldnt compare myself to others. I really hope this works and I O by cd 20 at least. I have a scan on Friday to see any follicles are maturing. I am excited for it but also a little nervous that they won't see anything.

I'm sure it's just a fluke thing or something. Don't worry about it. I hope they see an egg ready to pop when you go on Friday. Just try not to worry as this is your first round of clomid. I hope it gives you a nice normal cycle length though.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am sorry to hear that lovetoteach. I would also hope your insurance would not reject you for that, I hope that works out ok. So you have no idea what could cause this issue? I am sure everything will work out just fine. :)

They are not sure why, I am betting it is some of the herbs I was taking. I stopped taking everything except my prenatal multivitamins a few weeks ago. I am just hoping next time they run the test everything is normal and I just needed to flush my cold, cough medicine and any herbs out of my system and I didn't give myself enough time to recover before redoing the test. I guess we will find out. I am going to call my normal doctor tomorrow and see when he can fit me in to his schedule.


----------



## Rachel789

I bet your right lovetoteach that makes sense to me I hope it gets cleared up quickly as possible.


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is up again today. I woke up with a headache too last night but that is common with the clomid. I took my last pill yesterday so hopefully my temp starts to drop soon. It is strange because clomid is supposed to trick your body into producing more estrogen and estrogen is a cooling hormone, so I don't see why my temps keep going up. I never feel sweaty or overly hot when I wake up, so I would think if I was having a hot flash I would feel hot. I never thought I would say I want my temp to go down :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that lovetoteach. I would also hope your insurance would not reject you for that, I hope that works out ok. So you have no idea what could cause this issue? I am sure everything will work out just fine. :)
> 
> They are not sure why, I am betting it is some of the herbs I was taking. I stopped taking everything except my prenatal multivitamins a few weeks ago. I am just hoping next time they run the test everything is normal and I just needed to flush my cold, cough medicine and any herbs out of my system and I didn't give myself enough time to recover before redoing the test. I guess we will find out. I am going to call my normal doctor tomorrow and see when he can fit me in to his schedule.Click to expand...

I'm assuming they checked your thyroid in your bloodwork. I would have to assume it's still from the cold you had. It can take a while for your body to recover from something like that even when you are feeling much better. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is up again today. I woke up with a headache too last night but that is common with the clomid. I took my last pill yesterday so hopefully my temp starts to drop soon. It is strange because clomid is supposed to trick your body into producing more estrogen and estrogen is a cooling hormone, so I don't see why my temps keep going up. I never feel sweaty or overly hot when I wake up, so I would think if I was having a hot flash I would feel hot. I never thought I would say I want my temp to go down :haha:

Maybe even the headaches the clomid is causing can higher your temp. I'm sure it'll even out soon. Hopefully you'll see a difference in temp tomorrow. Can't wait to see you O early and hopefully catch the egg as well.


----------



## hoping4my2

:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you imsotired-how are you feeling today?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you imsotired-how are you feeling today?

Pretty good today. Still a worried mess but that's normal. I've been finding it difficult to get comfortable for bed at night. I've got a nerve in my back that hurts. I think I've had hormone fluctuations in the evenings because I get headaches, nausea, and sore breasts before bed but it goes away by the morning. I guess I've been pretty lucky as far as pregnancy symptoms go and I feel pretty good most of the time (aside from the worry of course). I've got 15 days until my scan still and It's driving my crazy! I wish I could fast forward! I see the doctor early tomorrow morning and hopefully they have a doppler or at least reassure me that baby is alive and well. If the scan goes well I will be buying the nursery furniture. I want to get the big purchases out of the way so that when the hospital bills come I'll be paid off as far as the furniture and what not. All I can do is hope everything goes well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you imsotired-how are you feeling today?
> 
> Pretty good today. Still a worried mess but that's normal. I've been finding it difficult to get comfortable for bed at night. I've got a nerve in my back that hurts. I think I've had hormone fluctuations in the evenings because I get headaches, nausea, and sore breasts before bed but it goes away by the morning. I guess I've been pretty lucky as far as pregnancy symptoms go and I feel pretty good most of the time (aside from the worry of course). I've got 15 days until my scan still and It's driving my crazy! I wish I could fast forward! I see the doctor early tomorrow morning and hopefully they have a doppler or at least reassure me that baby is alive and well. If the scan goes well I will be buying the nursery furniture. I want to get the big purchases out of the way so that when the hospital bills come I'll be paid off as far as the furniture and what not. All I can do is hope everything goes well.Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan. Luckly my brother has twins that are turning one next week, and my sister in law has a little girl that is almost two, so we should be set on pretty much everything furniture, toy and clothes wise. My brother's twins are a boy and a girl, so it won't matter what sex we have. I guess there are some advantages to be the last to have a child, even though it seems like I have been waiting FOREVER to have one of my own! It seems like you plan in advance, which is a good thing because who knows what expenses might pop up. Bills, bills, bills!

Oh yeah, and they did check my thyroid, all is well with that, and my testosterone levels, and my estrogen levels. It's just my stupid elevated liver enzymes that are standing in my way now.


----------



## Rachel789

I am happy to hear you are feeling well overall. I hope they have a doppler on hand for you tomorrow, that would be so exciting! I know it feels like it will take forever but it will so be worth it once you get to see your baby at your next scan :)

I really hope the clomid works for me this cycle. I am scared it won't and my dr. will give me the "I told you so" because she strongly suggested I do the BCP before clomid. I am afraid she will push bcp again instead of upping my dose and trying again if it doesnt make me o this time.


----------



## Rachel789

I got some hand me down baby stuff too! Actually DH and I just picked it up last week because it is a friend he works with and she needed to clear it out of her house. She also has boy and girls stuff, we got a really nice car seat with two bases, a bunch of toys, clothes, a bouncy chair all kinds of stuff! She also gave me a bunch of pregnancy books and a book about what to expect the baby's first year. It is just sitting in our guest room waiting to be used by our future baby :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Eh I'm happy to be getting my own new stuff. Even though I know it'll be expensive. This way I'll have my own stuff for future babies as well. I may try to get some stuff from some relatives but I want mostly new. Sounds silly and selfish maybe but I don't know, my first new baby, new stuff. 

As for the clomid, I think it'll work for you. I wouldn't take the bcp either if you could help it because it hasen't done you any good in the past. And you were ovulating without the clomid just very late and irregular so I don't think the bcp was necessary. Is it because you had some little cysts they thought needed shrinking? Those usually come and go on their own and as I said you have ovulated in the past. I hope you can avoid bcp at all costs.

I don't know what I'll do after the baby because DH and I have never used condoms and I do not want to go on the pill or any hormones. Maybe I'll give the rythym method a chance and if we have another happy accident so be it. I don't want to touch birth control unless it's 100% necessary and I'm 100% done having children.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Eh I'm happy to be getting my own new stuff. Even though I know it'll be expensive. This way I'll have my own stuff for future babies as well. I may try to get some stuff from some relatives but I want mostly new. Sounds silly and selfish maybe but I don't know, my first new baby, new stuff.
> 
> As for the clomid, I think it'll work for you. I wouldn't take the bcp either if you could help it because it hasen't done you any good in the past. And you were ovulating without the clomid just very late and irregular so I don't think the bcp was necessary. Is it because you had some little cysts they thought needed shrinking? Those usually come and go on their own and as I said you have ovulated in the past. I hope you can avoid bcp at all costs.
> 
> I don't know what I'll do after the baby because DH and I have never used condoms and I do not want to go on the pill or any hormones. Maybe I'll give the rythym method a chance and if we have another happy accident so be it. I don't want to touch birth control unless it's 100% necessary and I'm 100% done having children.

Getting your own new stuff is completly understandable if you can afford it, for me I am kind of used to hand me downs and have no problem with it if they are clean and all in one piece :) As for the condom thing, that is something I have been wondering about too. I think my husband has been getting spoiled and will never want to go back... Not sure what we will do after we have our first child, but we want two children, and BCP is not an option anymore, I know that for sure!


----------



## Rachel789

I totally understand what you are saying a lot of people are like that about wanting new stuff so I don't blame you. I was very happy to take some hand me downs but don't get me wrong there is still a ton of new stuff we will have to buy/register for and I will be excited to go out and buy things once I get pregnant :)

She said I had a few small cysts but that they weren't out of the norm. She said the reason she suggested the BCP route is because it gives your ovaries a chance to rest and she finds people respond better to clomid after a treatment of bcp. I think she wanted to give me the best chance because I can only use it for 6 cycles. She said a lot of drs use bcp as a fertility treatment. I still am against going back on it so I will fight it unless it is 100% necessary.


----------



## Rachel789

I read this on a web site after doing some research about my rising BBT on clomid:

"How does clomid affect basal body temperature?

According to some users of Clomid, this medication causes their basal body temperature to be quite high while taking it, then drop after, finally rising again with ovulation. Clomid has also been reported to have an effect on fertile cervical mucus. Clomid causes a decrease in the volume of cervical mucus or produce hostile cervical mucus, according to scientific studies. 

Some women report that when charting your BBT and taking clomid at the same time, your temperatures will rise usually on the third day of Clomid use up to a few days after you stop using the medication. Ovulation usually happens 5-14 days after your last day of taking Clomid. Thus you can identify if the increase in your temperatures is due to Clomid or ovulation.

If you start using your ovulation prediction kits while taking Clomid or even up to 2 days after the last pill, you will reportedly see a false positive test, which is quite normal. But for more accurate results, use your ovulation prediction kits 3-4 days after your last Clomid pill. "

So what this says lines up with my temp rise after my 3rd clomid. From what it says I should see my temps go back to normal within a few days of stopping. Ahhh now I can relax and not worry about my wacky temps :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah my doctor mentioned bcp too before clomid, but quickly decided it would be of no use because it never helped me before and I have been off it so long with no regulation since coming off it. If he had not changed his mind two seconds after it came out of his mouth I would have vetoed it until he changed his mind. He is so ready to write that prescription for provera too. Crazy body of mine. Man it's hard enough to wait to ovulate finally, it's going to be torture to wait to find out the sex of the baby!


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-That is what I was thinking. I was on BCP for 12 years, the majority of my reproductive life and it didn't fix things. My ovaries have had PLENTY of rest :rofl:


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies. Had my Dr appt today and was only supposed to be weighed and measured. Nurse tried to find baby's heartbeat with a doppler and could not find it and I had been complaining of some brown spotting/discharge. They decided to do an ultrasound to check it all out and make sure everything was ok. It was fine....**big sigh of relief!!** Baby was wiggling around to no end and I saw it's little arms and legs and it's giant baby head, lol. It's heart rate is now 160bpm and baby is nearly 4 cm from head to butt! It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I couldn't be more relieved. Now I have another scan in 2 weeks so I won't be worried for at least a month hopefully, lol. Here is an ultrasound pic. I think that it is actually a pic of baby from behind because I don't see it's little leggys in this one. It figures that I saw beautiful pics of baby on the screen and this is the one she prints for me:dohh: lol. THey don't know why I get spotting but they assume it is from my cervix and baby is not bothered by it at all. I also have a small cyst on one of my ovaries but they aren't concerned. Anyway, I feel like I dodged a bullet. We will certainly be going baby shopping in the next few weeks:winkwink:.

As for the bcp I agree- I will avoid it at ALL costs and I don't blame either of you for doing the same. 
lovetoteach- I hope they can get the ball rolling with that provera and get you ovulating soon!
Rachel- I thought that the temp rise was from the clomid! Good for you for finding that. Maybe now you can relax.Hope you catch that egg this cycle!
 



Attached Files:







05-16-2012 02;38;43PM.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Awwwwww imsotired that is amazing! :cloud9: I am so happy you got to see that today and that you can relax a little more now. That ultra sound pic is awesome! How exciting, I can't wait until I get to experience that one day :)

I don't have much to speak of here just hoping I o soon and anxiously awaiting my appt friday for the scan, I really hope she sees some follicles maturing and tells me it looks like I will o within a few days! My temp went down a little today and I am expecting either tomrrow or the next day it will go down even more and get back to normal and then hopefully it will rise again for real next time due to o!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I read this on a web site after doing some research about my rising BBT on clomid:
> 
> "How does clomid affect basal body temperature?
> 
> According to some users of Clomid, this medication causes their basal body temperature to be quite high while taking it, then drop after, finally rising again with ovulation. Clomid has also been reported to have an effect on fertile cervical mucus. Clomid causes a decrease in the volume of cervical mucus or produce hostile cervical mucus, according to scientific studies.
> 
> Some women report that when charting your BBT and taking clomid at the same time, your temperatures will rise usually on the third day of Clomid use up to a few days after you stop using the medication. Ovulation usually happens 5-14 days after your last day of taking Clomid. Thus you can identify if the increase in your temperatures is due to Clomid or ovulation.
> 
> If you start using your ovulation prediction kits while taking Clomid or even up to 2 days after the last pill, you will reportedly see a false positive test, which is quite normal. But for more accurate results, use your ovulation prediction kits 3-4 days after your last Clomid pill. "
> 
> So what this says lines up with my temp rise after my 3rd clomid. From what it says I should see my temps go back to normal within a few days of stopping. Ahhh now I can relax and not worry about my wacky temps :)

Good to know, now I know what to expect. That's a very informational article, because I am sure I will be peeing on OPKs as well, so I guess I will just wait to take them like the article suggests until AFTER the pills, of course logic would tell you to wait anyways, but I get a little impatent.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Hi ladies. Had my Dr appt today and was only supposed to be weighed and measured. Nurse tried to find baby's heartbeat with a doppler and could not find it and I had been complaining of some brown spotting/discharge. They decided to do an ultrasound to check it all out and make sure everything was ok. It was fine....**big sigh of relief!!** Baby was wiggling around to no end and I saw it's little arms and legs and it's giant baby head, lol. It's heart rate is now 160bpm and baby is nearly 4 cm from head to butt! It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I couldn't be more relieved. Now I have another scan in 2 weeks so I won't be worried for at least a month hopefully, lol. Here is an ultrasound pic. I think that it is actually a pic of baby from behind because I don't see it's little leggys in this one. It figures that I saw beautiful pics of baby on the screen and this is the one she prints for me:dohh: lol. THey don't know why I get spotting but they assume it is from my cervix and baby is not bothered by it at all. I also have a small cyst on one of my ovaries but they aren't concerned. Anyway, I feel like I dodged a bullet. We will certainly be going baby shopping in the next few weeks:winkwink:.
> 
> As for the bcp I agree- I will avoid it at ALL costs and I don't blame either of you for doing the same.
> lovetoteach- I hope they can get the ball rolling with that provera and get you ovulating soon!
> Rachel- I thought that the temp rise was from the clomid! Good for you for finding that. Maybe now you can relax.Hope you catch that egg this cycle!

Beautiful picture, love it! I bet it's amazing to see the little miracle in your belly :)


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I looked at other charts on FF on clomid and most of them did not have crazy temps like mine so that may not happen to you, but as that article says it is not abnormal for it to happen either.


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach did you get in to your appt with your doctor? I hope he can clear you to get your provera. I'm sure you are ready for AF by now! Hope they get you on clomid quick!

Rachel let us know how it's working out for you. I hope you O soon!

I am feeling just fine. I still get a bit of nausea sometimes in the evenings but other than that I feel great. And obviously I feel a lot better because I saw baby wiggling all over the ultrasound screen. :cloud9: I have to admit though that I am still babying myself especially my back. It can get so sore. My housework is suffering unfortunately. DH went to work in wrinkly clothes today:blush:. I am just going to have to take it easy and clean a bit at a time. And also I'm worrying a little about money right now as I need clothes because my belly is getting a little bigger and even my fat pants aren't fitting right. Although I have only gained about 10lbs back apparently you're only supposed to gain 5 lbs in your first tri:dohh: Oh well...lol

Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-This is your time to relax and take it easy since when you have your baby there will be no relaxing for quite sometime!

I am a little upset/concerned today because my temp is up again and from what I read if it was high due to the clomid it should be making its way back down by now. I have looked at over 100 charts on FF (yes I am obssessive :haha:) and no one's looks anything near what mine looks like. It is just frustrating I wish my body would just be normal. I would think if the clomid was working my temp would be cooling because of the higher levels of estrogen not heating up! :wacko: I guess I just have to be greatful I have an appt tomorrow morning and that will answer my question as to if the clomid is working or not. I am trying not to read too much into my temps but I can't help it when they are so weird, they are even higher than my post o temps.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-This is your time to relax and take it easy since when you have your baby there will be no relaxing for quite sometime!
> 
> I am a little upset/concerned today because my temp is up again and from what I read if it was high due to the clomid it should be making its way back down by now. I have looked at over 100 charts on FF (yes I am obssessive :haha:) and no one's looks anything near what mine looks like. It is just frustrating I wish my body would just be normal. I would think if the clomid was working my temp would be cooling because of the higher levels of estrogen not heating up! :wacko: I guess I just have to be greatful I have an appt tomorrow morning and that will answer my question as to if the clomid is working or not. I am trying not to read too much into my temps but I can't help it when they are so weird, they are even higher than my post o temps.

Medications can do weird things to your body though, especially because this is your first cycle on it. Like you said you have an appt tomorrow so they'll take care of you. I'm sure your temp will start dropping soon. I'm gonna keep my fx;d that they see a nice new egg forming and getting ready to pop!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you I really hope they do!! I am just a little afraid the scan is too early because of a lot of people on clomid don't o until cd18ish. I just hope she can at least see some activity in there [-o&lt;


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Got my appointment with my regular doctor next thursday on the 24th lucky for me because that is my day off, pay day, and the day my insurance starts. I found out today that my.mom just got blood results back that also show elevated liver enzymes. Weird... She is also deficient in vitamin d, but I spend plenty of time in the sun, especially now that the water is warm and I can go out on the boat on the weekends. 

In non baby news, an assistant manager at work asked if I wanted to move to the cash office with earlier hours. Thinking hard about it, it's the same pay and same amount of hours, but sitting down would be so much easier when I am pregnant...


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-That is perfect timing for your appt! That is odd your mom has the same thing going on. Hopefully like you said for you it may have been your cold, and it willl be better and you can move on. I think the new position sitting down more is definitely something to consider esp since you are TTC and will be pregnant sometime (hopefully very soon!).


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay lovetoteach! That's a great offer you may want to take it for when you are pregnant because you will not want to be on your feet too long, or sitting that long for that matter. There needs to be a balance but I definately sit more than stand.

How odd that your mother also has elevated liver enzymes? I know that thyroid disorders can screw with that also but I know they've been checking your thyroid as well. My best guess is the cold or maybe the vitamins....I don't know. I'm guessing it's something silly because other than not having your period you seem pretty healthy and you're young. 

Good luck at your appt! I suppose you will be starting provera in the last week of May then and hopefully they can get you regulated and you can start popping out babies!

Rachel let us know how your appt goes! I'm keeping my fx'd that everything looks good in there! I hope this clomid works quick and you catch that egg! I have a good feeling about it.

I am feeling tired. I slept in this morning and I took a nap yesterday. Other than that I feel pretty good! I'm a bit more confident that baby is ok in there. Hopefully I can get some stuff done around the house today!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I really wish I was coming back with good news but it's not She didn't see anything going on and said it doesn't look like I will O this cycle. She didn't even want to rescan me, she just wants me to start provera and move to a new cycle. She already called me in the rx for 100mg. As she was showing me the ultra sound she just sounded so casual about it as if it wasn't heartbreaking news meanwhile I was dying inside when she said there was nothing happening. This really sucks-I had a bad feeling given my temps that nothing positive was happening :cry:

Now I am unsure whether or not I should just wait it out a bit longer or start the provera right away like my dr. suggested. She doesn't know I have o'ed late in the past but I do so I would like to think I still have a chance? But at the same time I don't want to wait around another couple weeks and nothing happens then I just delayed my next cycle by a couple weeks. Ugh this sucks big time. I am getting wasted this weekend thats for sure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry that they didn't see anything Rachel but like you said you usually O late anyway so you might have the latest O possible on clomid. I would ask the doctor questions and see what they have to say. If you should wait it out and come back next week for a scan to see if anything has progressed or if you should just start the provera. Perhaps you may need a larger dosage of clomid even? I am keeping my fx'd that you get some answers and hopefully get O'ing. I know how you must feel and I'm so sorry. I know they will be able to get you your bfp though...hopefully sooner than later. Drink some for me this weekend, would you? I would love to have a drink sometimes but it'll clearly be a while before I get a chance.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sad day, why do our bodies hate us? Lets keep our fingers crossed we can be june or july bump buddies. My liver enzymes are pushing my progress back, so I would be LATE june maybe even july to test depending on how my body reacts to the lowest dose of clomid.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I pray it happens for us soon. I am just feeling so down and negative today. If 100 mg doesnt work I may just take a break from TTC. It is just too difficult I can't stand anymore disappointment. I may just take it as a sign that this may not be meant to be for me.

My dr. doesnt think I will o anytime soon so her advice was to start the provera. I really can't even have a conversation with her about the fact that I have O'ed late before because she doesnt believe in temping or opks so for all she knows I don't even o on my own so that makes it difficult to talk with her about it. I don't know what I will do. I may at least wait a couple more days and see if my temps decide to go back to normal then I may feel like I have a chance if they don't then I will likely just move on. I am just sick of waiting I havent even o'ed since december.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel I do not really like the sound of your doc if she wont listen to you about charting and knowing that you can O on your own. I just find it strange that she wont listen to your full history. Charting is a recognised aid for TTC, she cannot deny the temp shifts that occur if ovulation occurs. She needs to be told the full history. Can you ask to see a different doctor? Maybe a different one that might actually listen to everything you say?

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach and Rachel I know how down you are. I know the feeling of waiting and waiting on a cycle and nothing ever happens. Please don't give up though, If you want something bad enough there is no way that it 'isn't meant to be'. 

Rachel- I agree with rmsh. Go to your doctor and tell her to hear you out. Explain to here that you have been temping and using opks for 7 or 8 cycles or whatever. Tell her that you did ovulate but it was always very late and having sex on those dates has yet to result in pregnancy. Tell her that you are quickly coming up on the year mark and your cycles are still terrificly irregular and you came to her to get them organized so you could continue to ttc. If she shoots you down I would look for a new doctor. As much as most doctors do not like the fact that we temp and use opks because they are not 100% accurate to detect the time of ovulation they cannot deny that there is a surge that can be detected by and opk and there is a rise in temp shortly after ovulation. This is a FACT! If they won't listen to the whole story then a change of doctor is definately an option.

I only hope that the both of you can get you cycles regular and then you can continue ttc. Don't give up!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls for your input. I didn't even want to get into the fact that I o'ed so I went in to her orginally saying I don't know it I o or not because I wanted to make sure she would be willing to help me and run tests. I was afraid if she knew that I knew I o'ed she would send me away and say come back after a year. So that is what it is now unfortunatly :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks girls for your input. I didn't even want to get into the fact that I o'ed so I went in to her orginally saying I don't know it I o or not because I wanted to make sure she would be willing to help me and run tests. I was afraid if she knew that I knew I o'ed she would send me away and say come back after a year. So that is what it is now unfortunatly :(

In that case she should be concerned that you don't O and not just shrug it off like it's no big deal when your scan shows you haven't yet begun to form an egg. I would either come clean or start shopping for a new doctor. I'd also say give clomid another shot and if the doctor wants to continually put you right back on provera maybe tell her you want to wait it out and see if you ovulate. Did she say that it was still possible to O this cycle or she just assumes you won't.If she is basing it off of a 28 day cycle that just might not work for your body. If women on clomid can ovulate as late as cd18 I would say maybe you still have time? I'm not sure because I don't know how long it takes for the egg to properly form but I'm guessing it's only a week or so? That would give you enough time to still O by cd18?I just hope that this whole thing doesn't turn you off from ttc because I know it will happen for you and I don't think it's time to give up yet.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much. I think you may be right and she may be basing it off a typical 28 day cycle. I may wait it out another week then I may just move on if nothing happens by then. I will start doing opks on Sunday daily and see if they show anything or if my temps do. 

Yesterday off an on I was feeling pains in my left ovary, I am still convinced that has to mean something was happening in there. I just hope my ovaries wake up and do something-this is so depressing :(


----------



## rmsh1

I wish I knew the right advice to give, but I do think the doctor needs to know you do ovulate, just not all the time, and often quite late. Giving it another week might be good, but you wont get another scan to know if an egg is "ripening"

At the same time, maybe 100mg of Clomid might work better for you.....

Whatever you choose to do, it just has to be right for you


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you ladies are doing well. Rachel I hope you are feeling ok. I know it's a difficult situation but I know it's going to happen soon!

Lovetoteach I hope they get you started on the provera soon. Your doctors appt is coming up soon I suppose. 

I am doing ok. I've been feeling a bit more confident and relaxed since the ultrasound but every once in a while I get a bit nervous. I have another scan in 9 days! DH is taking the day off to see the baby and then we are going to buy me some maternity clothes. Unfortunately the maternity store moved out of the local mall and now the closest one is an hour away! My shorts and pants fit but not over my belly:wacko:Which means i have to wear them low with my belly poking out and It looks ridiculous. So I need a few things including a bra or two and maybe some shirts. This pregnancy is gonna put us in debt for sure but it'll be worth it I suppose! And in 10 days I will be 13 weeks and therefore I'll be starting my 2nd tri that week. What a relief.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I hope you ladies are doing well. Rachel I hope you are feeling ok. I know it's a difficult situation but I know it's going to happen soon!
> 
> Lovetoteach I hope they get you started on the provera soon. Your doctors appt is coming up soon I suppose.
> 
> I am doing ok. I've been feeling a bit more confident and relaxed since the ultrasound but every once in a while I get a bit nervous. I have another scan in 9 days! DH is taking the day off to see the baby and then we are going to buy me some maternity clothes. Unfortunately the maternity store moved out of the local mall and now the closest one is an hour away! My shorts and pants fit but not over my belly:wacko:Which means i have to wear them low with my belly poking out and It looks ridiculous. So I need a few things including a bra or two and maybe some shirts. This pregnancy is gonna put us in debt for sure but it'll be worth it I suppose! And in 10 days I will be 13 weeks and therefore I'll be starting my 2nd tri that week. What a relief.

Wow, I can't believe that you will be in the second trimester in 10 days! You will be past the scariest part soon, that is awesome, I didn't realize how soon that came about. I keep wondering which way my belly might turn out, I feel like there will be a lot of bloating, but then my sister didn't show with her first child until she was about 7 months... she just looked like she gained a little weight. I can't wait to find out, three more days until my doctors appointment for my liver, no doubt there will be even more blood work and waiting for those results. I am hoping they can ultrasound my liver or something and do it all at once so the process goes quicker. There is so much waaaaiting for results, but hopefully nothing is wrong with my liver.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-I can't believe you are almost in the 2nd tri-I know for you it feels like it took forever but I feel like that went by fast!!

lovetoteach-I hope they don't find anything wrong and you can be cleared to get started on provera and then clomid asap.

I am feeling a little better. I am just waiting it out for now. I am going to give it until CD 24ish and if no O by then I will move on. I did read a lot of people don't respond to 50 mg but have success with 100 mg and some drs don't even bother with 50 mg because of that. So that made me feel better. :)

My temps still won't go down-it is irritating to say the least. :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well. Rachel I hope you are feeling ok. I know it's a difficult situation but I know it's going to happen soon!
> 
> Lovetoteach I hope they get you started on the provera soon. Your doctors appt is coming up soon I suppose.
> 
> I am doing ok. I've been feeling a bit more confident and relaxed since the ultrasound but every once in a while I get a bit nervous. I have another scan in 9 days! DH is taking the day off to see the baby and then we are going to buy me some maternity clothes. Unfortunately the maternity store moved out of the local mall and now the closest one is an hour away! My shorts and pants fit but not over my belly:wacko:Which means i have to wear them low with my belly poking out and It looks ridiculous. So I need a few things including a bra or two and maybe some shirts. This pregnancy is gonna put us in debt for sure but it'll be worth it I suppose! And in 10 days I will be 13 weeks and therefore I'll be starting my 2nd tri that week. What a relief.
> 
> Wow, I can't believe that you will be in the second trimester in 10 days! You will be past the scariest part soon, that is awesome, I didn't realize how soon that came about. I keep wondering which way my belly might turn out, I feel like there will be a lot of bloating, but then my sister didn't show with her first child until she was about 7 months... she just looked like she gained a little weight. I can't wait to find out, three more days until my doctors appointment for my liver, no doubt there will be even more blood work and waiting for those results. I am hoping they can ultrasound my liver or something and do it all at once so the process goes quicker. There is so much waaaaiting for results, but hopefully nothing is wrong with my liver.Click to expand...

Odds are there is something just a bit off and there is nothing really wrong with your liver. I'll be keeping my fx'd for you. I know it must be difficult to still be waiting for af and now waiting for your appt, the solutions to your issues, etc. Hopefully it'll all be worth the wait! 

I'm surprised that my belly is poking as much as it is. I suppose it's because I am so short? I don't know but I do know that I'll definately be noticeably pregnant in the next few months. I'm guessing maybe within a month or two the bump will definately pop.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-I can't believe you are almost in the 2nd tri-I know for you it feels like it took forever but I feel like that went by fast!!
> 
> lovetoteach-I hope they don't find anything wrong and you can be cleared to get started on provera and then clomid asap.
> 
> I am feeling a little better. I am just waiting it out for now. I am going to give it until CD 24ish and if no O by then I will move on. I did read a lot of people don't respond to 50 mg but have success with 100 mg and some drs don't even bother with 50 mg because of that. So that made me feel better. :)
> 
> My temps still won't go down-it is irritating to say the least. :growlmad:

I see that ff even gave you crosshairs! I'm sure it's fustrating but It'll all be worked out soon. Hopefully the 100 will do the trick! It's great that you found the info on the 50mg not working for everyone...now you know it's not you. I'm hoping they can get you ovulating nice and early. You will catch the egg in no time!

I am so surprised my second tri is coming! In 6 to 8 weeks I'll be finding out the sex and nearing the half way mark!


----------



## Rachel789

Do you have a gut feeling either way about what the sex of the baby is? Do you have a preference? How exciting!!!

Yea it is extra frustrating because I have researched and ask many people and I can't find anyone else who has experienced this. A lot of people keep thinking I o'ed on CD 7 which I think is extremely unlikely. From what I read people that were affected BBT wise by the clomid would be while they were taking it but their temps would return to normal within a couple days of stopping. Arggg just my luck my body decides to be the odd one.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Do you have a gut feeling either way about what the sex of the baby is? Do you have a preference? How exciting!!!
> 
> Yea it is extra frustrating because I have researched and ask many people and I can't find anyone else who has experienced this. A lot of people keep thinking I o'ed on CD 7 which I think is extremely unlikely. From what I read people that were affected BBT wise by the clomid would be while they were taking it but their temps would return to normal within a couple days of stopping. Arggg just my luck my body decides to be the odd one.

You know what though, everyone is different and not everyone who has taken clomid is NOT on this forum. I'm sure there are many women just like you. All you can do is hope that the 100 works better for you....which it will. Remember that this is also your bodys first time on this medication and it could just be a bit of confusion going on. Don't start stressing yet as I'm sure there are going to be a few other bumps in the road but I just know you will get your bfp! I just feel like you won't expect it at all and BOOM you will have your bfp. Keep your chin up!

I feel like this baby is a boy. It may just be the power of suggestion however because my family is FILLED with boys and DH's family is has slightly more men than women as well. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for this baby to be a girl just for those reasons. I'm keeping my fx'd! I would still love a boy though obviously and either way I will be just so happy to finally have my baby. I often refer to the baby as him or he and I just feel that is the way it is going to go. Or maybe it's just me trying not to get my hhopes up again, I don't know. DH wants a boy obviously to do boy things with but I assured him that growing up in a family FULL of men a girl can do all of the same things as a boy and still play with a babydoll at the end of the day. I'll be over the moon either way:flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

EEEEEKKKKK! Just got a bill for my 3 days of bloodwork! It's nearly $750! Cue the money worries! Insurance is reimbursing me for it fortunately but as for right now my checking acct is suffering. I don't like to touch my savings acct but I may have to at this point. I can only imagine what the hospital bill will be after delivery:wacko:. It just sucks because I wanted to spend money on maternity clothes which I will/do need and also I had birthday money from a few family members that I had to use for bills. It doesn't bother me but I haven't bought anything for myself in such a long time and I sort of wanted to....I felt bad, but I asked DH to work any available OT. He doesn't get it because he's never paid a bill and he gets to spend all of his money on whatever he wants and I'm the one who pays on everything. I rarely tell him not to buy because I know he works hard. Granted it is his money because I don't work anymore but I just feel like I want to be selfish for once. It's my last chance before baby comes anyway. And I spent my life savings on a down payment on our house so I think so far I've been pretty un-selfish. He'll just have to work some OT because he doesn't even want me to work. Otherwise we'll be broke or in some major debt which I have been trying to avoid my whole life.....Oh wow. Sorry for the rant:dohh:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> EEEEEKKKKK! Just got a bill for my 3 days of bloodwork! It's nearly $750! Cue the money worries! Insurance is reimbursing me for it fortunately but as for right now my checking acct is suffering. I don't like to touch my savings acct but I may have to at this point. I can only imagine what the hospital bill will be after delivery:wacko:. It just sucks because I wanted to spend money on maternity clothes which I will/do need and also I had birthday money from a few family members that I had to use for bills. It doesn't bother me but I haven't bought anything for myself in such a long time and I sort of wanted to....I felt bad, but I asked DH to work any available OT. He doesn't get it because he's never paid a bill and he gets to spend all of his money on whatever he wants and I'm the one who pays on everything. I rarely tell him not to buy because I know he works hard. Granted it is his money because I don't work anymore but I just feel like I want to be selfish for once. It's my last chance before baby comes anyway. And I spent my life savings on a down payment on our house so I think so far I've been pretty un-selfish. He'll just have to work some OT because he doesn't even want me to work. Otherwise we'll be broke or in some major debt which I have been trying to avoid my whole life.....Oh wow. Sorry for the rant:dohh:

It's okay, rant away, we understand.

Rachel, hopefully 100 clomid will work for you, it's too bad that 50 doesn't, I know my doctor is starting me off with 50, so I hope I am the small percentage that it will work on, if not, I guess I will just have to continue being patient. Although I don't think I am doing a very good job at being patient at the moment, just pretending to be because you girls and my husband are the only people I talk to about this except our parents, and I don't want to whine to my parents all the time like I am a child.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I don't want you to feel like 50mg doesnt work for a lot of people because it does. I have seen plenty of people o on 50 mg BUT just don't get discouraged if it doesn't (hard not to) because some people may just need more, everyone's body is different. If the 100 mg doesnt work for me I don't think I will continue with clomid though. I have heard some people that don't have luck with clomid try fermara and it works great for them. So if 100 mg doesn't work for me I would probably go see a fertility specialist and go from there. The only downfall is it will cost a lot of money!

imsotired- :hugs: go ahead and rant we are here to listen :) At least your insurance company reimburses you, I just have to spend insane amounts of money out of pocket. How do you get reimbursed? My insurance doesn't even cover clomid which is insane to me. I really hate our insurance it is really bad. I don't quite understand what we are paying for to be honest.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:



> lovetoteach-I don't want you to feel like 50mg doesnt work for a lot of people because it does. I have seen plenty of people o on 50 mg BUT just don't get discouraged if it doesn't (hard not to) because some people may just need more, everyone's body is different. If the 100 mg doesnt work for me I don't think I will continue with clomid though. I have heard some people that don't have luck with clomid try fermara and it works great for them. So if 100 mg doesn't work for me I would probably go see a fertility specialist and go from there. The only downfall is it will cost a lot of money!
> 
> imsotired- :hugs: go ahead and rant we are here to listen :) At least your insurance company reimburses you, I just have to spend insane amounts of money out of pocket. How do you get reimbursed? My insurance doesn't even cover clomid which is insane to me. I really hate our insurance it is really bad. I don't quite understand what we are paying for to be honest.

Well you know how the insurance always sends you and EOB (explanation of benefits) before the medical bill comes? It tells you how much the provider will charge you if you haven't paid already at the time of service. Well through hubby's work (who has the insurance) the have TASC forms from the insurance company and you fax or email the tasc form filled out with the EOB and they send you a check in about 2 weeks time. Unfortunatly they don't pay you in time for the bills usually. And they still owe me $330 but I don't know if they will be sending it or not because I'm not sure if the fax went through and it's so difficult to get in touch with the insurance company as no one ever knows what's going on there. It's a secret insurance companies have I think....Because technically they are supposed to pay for everything but they give you these ridiculourly high deductables and you pay the company for years and almost never use the insurance. They are sneeky! Look into your insurance and see if they have a TASC form or reimbursement form in your packet or at the job that has your insurance (if it's through a job or if you just buy it yourselves). If so make copies and use it to get money back. To be honest it is pretty confusing and I still don't get why they don't just pay for everything like they say they're going to:shrug:.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that is interesting. My insurance is through DH's work I will def have him look into this-thanks for the info!


----------



## mumface26

Hi may i join you? 
I was on microgynon for 4 years then yasmin and then cilest. So took bcp for 5.5 yrs solid.
Ttc our first and i was relieved when af showed cd33. I was relieved as i thought swapping and changing the pill would wreak havok with me.
How long did anyones cycle take to calm down and how long did a bfp take??

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

mumface26 said:


> Hi may i join you?
> I was on microgynon for 4 years then yasmin and then cilest. So took bcp for 5.5 yrs solid.
> Ttc our first and i was relieved when af showed cd33. I was relieved as i thought swapping and changing the pill would wreak havok with me.
> How long did anyones cycle take to calm down and how long did a bfp take??
> 
> Thanks guys xxx

Everyone is different but it took me 9 months to get my cycles normalized. I hope it takes you much less time!


----------



## mumface26

ImSoTired said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi may i join you?
> I was on microgynon for 4 years then yasmin and then cilest. So took bcp for 5.5 yrs solid.
> Ttc our first and i was relieved when af showed cd33. I was relieved as i thought swapping and changing the pill would wreak havok with me.
> How long did anyones cycle take to calm down and how long did a bfp take??
> 
> Thanks guys xxx
> 
> Everyone is different but it took me 9 months to get my cycles normalized. I hope it takes you much less time!Click to expand...

Me too! I remember in may 2009 i decided to give myself a break from the pill and bled for a month. we were in the process of moving house so i guess it was stress......
Doctor gave me pills to stop my bleeding.
Af seems to be behaving right now. heavy and painful sunday, monday and today no pains a bit lighter. I hope she doesnt hang around too long though and no repeats of may 2009


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls! I am FINALLY 12 weeks! My mc risk is down pretty low now and I have a scan in 6 days! I'm hoping as I begin the 2nd tri I can relax. Can't wait to buy my belly bands and the nursery furniture. DH is planning on painting the baby's room soon. We are both so excited!

How are you girls doing???


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy for 12 weeks! :wohoo:

I am doing ok. My temp finally did something different today, it dropped a decent amount. And also when I first wiped this morning after going to the bathroom I had very slightly tinged brown cm (almost not noticable unless looking for it) and then nothing after that. Then an hour later I found a tiny spec of red blood in my cm but again nothing since then. I have no clue what is happening with my body :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yayyy for 12 weeks! :wohoo:
> 
> I am doing ok. My temp finally did something different today, it dropped a decent amount. And also when I first wiped this morning after going to the bathroom I had very slightly tinged brown cm (almost not noticable unless looking for it) and then nothing after that. Then an hour later I found a tiny spec of red blood in my cm but again nothing since then. I have no clue what is happening with my body :wacko:

I looked at your chart and it seems to be about 12 days since your temp rose.As I recall that's about as long as your lp usually is. I think that maybe your body was confused having not been able to O the cycle before because of the provera and then the introduction to the clomid perhaps convinced your body that you O'd? Even though you haden't.

I'm sure starting an AF without provera is a good thing! Hope that it is af beginning on its own. Now if they can just get that clomid to do it's thing it'd be great! I think you're half way there! Maybe if they up your clomid you'll O and get your nice short cycles. 

I think you're on your way and I think you'll have that bfp before you know it! Let us know when you go to the doctor and what they decide to do. I've got my fx'd for you.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes you are right my LP is typically 12-13 days. I wonder if that is possible that my body was confused and thought I o'ed somehow. I have been taking a lot of new meds including the provera and clomid so maybe it did throw things off somehow. I guess getting AF on my own wouldnt be a bad thing then I could just move on quicker to the next cycle. I am just unsure though if I did somehow O early or if my body thought I did if I should be upping my clomid dose? I just don't want to be too aggressive. If AF does show I will have to call my dr. and see what her thoughts are. If AF isn't on her way then I will still be wondering what is happening. My body always keeps me guessing!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yes you are right my LP is typically 12-13 days. I wonder if that is possible that my body was confused and thought I o'ed somehow. I have been taking a lot of new meds including the provera and clomid so maybe it did throw things off somehow. I guess getting AF on my own wouldnt be a bad thing then I could just move on quicker to the next cycle. I am just unsure though if I did somehow O early or if my body thought I did if I should be upping my clomid dose? I just don't want to be too aggressive. If AF does show I will have to call my dr. and see what her thoughts are. If AF isn't on her way then I will still be wondering what is happening. My body always keeps me guessing!

I remembered that your lp is usually that long because so is mine! lol. Yes I suppose there is a chance that you O'd really early and the egg had already been released by the time that they scanned you. I'm wondering if that's possible? I think you need to have that heart to heart with your doctor and ask those questions as well.Maybe write down a whole list of things you want to tell and ask her. I know it will be hard to sit and talk with the doctor and it'll probably get emotional. I know I got emotional when discussing ttc with my ob/gyn. But I think it would give you a better chance of conceiving if you sat down and had it all out on the table. Especially at this point that you have started taking medications. I do think that your body is doing something whether you O'd or not and that's a great step in the right direction. I think it's time to be optomistic! I'm definately routing for you and I just know it is going to happen for you soon! You ARE going to have a 2013 baby!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I had my doctors appointment today, he did a lot of different blood tests to see what the issue with my liver could be, but he said most likely it's just fatty liver, which could be reversed by losing weight and eating a low fat low carb diet. He also says that the level of elevation isn't very significant, so once he gets the results back to be sure it's just fatty liver and not anything more serious he is going to give my obgyn a green light on the medications, as long as we moniter my liver enzyme levels along the way. So I guess I have no choice now but to excersise for my future child! I guess that is a better motivation then anything, I really don't need to lose too much, but I guess even 10-15 pounds of fat makes a big difference in the way my body functions. Still have to wait 2-3 days for those results, and then the imaging place is suppose to set up an appointment with me to do an ultra sound of my liver, after that then I should be able to finally start provera. I had brown spotting two days ago for the first time since my period in December, my body is trying so hard to be normal, but I need a little "kick" to jump start it all. I should be past the hoping I will magically get pregnant while waiting to start this whole medication process, but I can't help but hope I will magically ovulate of nowhere... I think I am dillusional, but one can dream!


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-That sounds like good news! I hope everything is just fine like the dr. thinks it will be and you will be cleared to start provera soon! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach- It sounds good! Maybe your body, even though you aren't very overweight, is just past it's limit and perhaps that is why you haven't been ovulating is well? The nurse at my ob/gyn told me (after I lost all of that weight) that even 10 lbs over weight can set some people off and make their cycles irregular. I was surprised that it is that simple but I guess it is for some people. 

It all sounds good though and I know they can get you back on track fast. Hopefully soon so you could get that bfp! Let us know how it goes!

Rachel I hope you are doing well also! Keep us updated!

I am tired and I have a headache today. I also have a muscle pain in my abdomen like I did a bunch of sit-ups. I think maybe my belly might be popping! Anyway 5 days until my scan and 6 days until I'm 13 weeks! Can't wait already!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Just wanted to pop in and say I have nothing to update on so far today. Temp stayed the same and no more spotting :shrug: So no clue what that was about yesterday. OPKs have been clearly negative for the past 5 days. I will be away this weekend down at the beach so I won't be taking opks and I may be doing some drinking so not sure how reliable my temps will be so I may not have an idea of what is happening again until next week. Hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Temps have been really high the past two days, but that is because the tetnus shot gave me a bad reaction. Fever, chills, major headache, nausea, and all over major aching. I felt like someone beat the living crap out of me and I ran my head into a wall. feeling 70% better today luckly. All the dang doctors are close for the next three days though, so it's more waiting and waiting til I can go in for the ultra sound of my liver and get provera phoned in for me finally. Also pretty sure that the blood results will probably take a day or so more than normal since monday is a national holiday. I guess I have to be dragged through the dirt so I can enjoy my pregnancy that much more when it actually happens...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel and Lovetoteach I hope you are both having nice long weekends. It's getting hot here as I'm sure it probably is where you guys are too. I don't like to sweat so DH put the air conditioning in yesterday. I've been feeling under the weather yesterday and today. My stomach is sensative and I've had a little bit of diarrhea on and off (sorry tmi). I'm hoping it's nothing serious just a bit of an upset stomach. I wish it would just go away so I don't have to worry about it. I'm also a bit tired yesterday and today...I'm guessing because of the heat/humidity, and the long walks at the cemeteries yesterday for the holiday. Other than that I've been feeling pretty good, almost normal. My scan is on Wed and we are so excited. Once I'm in the 2nd tri I'm goning to try to be much more laid back and just focus on doing for the baby. 3 months down and 6 to go!

Lovetoteach I'm sure they will get you all taken care of after the holiday. I'll keep my fx'd for you. Come on provera! I'm sure you're ready for that AF.

Rachel I hope you'll be starting another round of clomid soon and it works for you. I hope you are feeling good about trying again! It's going to happen soon, I know it!

I hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I started af in full force last night and my temp finally returned to normal pre o temps. So it appears I may have o'ed on cd7 and clomid likely didn't have anything to do with it cuz I had only taken two at that point. Not sure why my body decided to o so early but I am happy I got af naturally this time. I have to call my Dr. On Tuesday and see what she wants me to do.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I am going my evil liver is the culprit to all my issues, been reading up on all that the liver does and didn't know it also helps regulate sex hormones and insulin levels. Hope I can get my liver under control and therefore my cycle back on track. Just have to give up all that yummy food that overloads my liver. Why can't my liver just function normally? Its not like I am 350 pounds. Guess I have to find time to excersise now if my lower back will quit hurting, though maybe it will hurt less if I work out.

Imsotired, I'm sure all is normal, a stomach ache and bathroom issues are just part of being prego!

Rachel, at least your body it's attempting to do something, it's just tring to sort it all out. Maybe they just need to adjust dosage or the days you take clomid during your cycle. Don't some people do it on days 3-5 and some 7 -9?


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I am going to call my dr. and have a conversation with her tomorrow on what she wants me to do. There is another girl on another thread I post on that had about the same thing happen to her on her first clomid cycle. She took provera like I did, she did the clomid cd 3-7 (I did 5-9) and she o'ed on CD 7 like me. She told me her dr. said that an O that early would have nothing to do with the clomid and it was done on her own. So if that is true it seems my body would have done that with out without the clomid which is crazy. I think it has something to do with me taking the provera and maybe my body has been wanting to o for awhile and was in a hurry to get something going for once-who knows my body always keeps me guessing. This cycle was only 20 days long! :wacko: 

I sounds like once you get this liver thing sorted out maybe your body will go back to normal. Maybe your liver is just sensitive to changes in your body and if you loose a little weight then it will straighten out.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

oh yes! i had my implanon out two weeks ago i was due my period two weeks ago and it still isnt here! beginning to think i may possibly be pregnant, having symptoms i was having while pregnant with my first but it seems way too early to be pg! had a spot of bleeding two days for an hour or so. no idea whats going on but im blaming the implanon! stupid bc:(


----------



## BabyDeacon

kimberleyrobx said:


> oh yes! i had my implanon out two weeks ago i was due my period two weeks ago and it still isnt here! beginning to think i may possibly be pregnant, having symptoms i was having while pregnant with my first but it seems way too early to be pg! had a spot of bleeding two days for an hour or so. no idea whats going on but im blaming the implanon! stupid bc:(


2 weeks ago and u havent tested WOWWWWWWWWWW....................................................


----------



## Goldenpanther

i had implant out feb, a af march, none april, af 3rd may. Implanon messes up cycle x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

It's so frustrating I was due my period 19/05 and I had slight bleeding 20/05 for an hour and same again on the 24/05, I had sharp pains on the right side of my uterus on 24/25 I've no idea what that means! Also having heartburn which I haven't had since I was last pg, sometimes I think it's all in my head lol!x


----------



## Goldenpanther

Cud be inplantation bleed and.pains. Fx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

See that's what I thought but I've been using OPKs three times a day since I got implanon out and I've not had a positive result yet! I ordered pregnancy tests for when I do ovulate and can take a test two weeks after, might use one when they get here just to ease my mind!x


----------



## ImSoTired

Kimberly I'd test and then wait a week tesat again, etc, etc. Does implanon have any hormones in it? I know that birth control can often mess up your cycles and make you think that you are pregnant. Perhaps your body is having all of these pregnancy symptoms trying to get back on track. Good luck to you and I hope it doesn't take you too much longer to regulate.

Rachel- Think of it this way...your body isn't as messed up as you thought! Your body was waiting and waiting to O but the provera kept stopping it from ever happening. Perhaps there was a maturing egg in there when you started the provera and started your AF. So it popped early and the scan didn't show anything beacuse the egg had already gone out? I don't know the likelyhood of any of this but that's what I guess. Definately have a heart ot heart with your doc and hopefully you'll have a less confusing cycle this time around!

Lovetoteach- I'm sure it is something that can be easily fixed. It won't be hard to lose a few lbs. Annoying maybe but not difficult. It doesn't matter to some people's bodies whether they are 100 lbs over weight or 5 lbs overweight....sometimes that just makes all the difference. I lost about 30 lbs in about 4 months and unfortunately I could use to lose a few more but that will have to be my goal after baby comes. I cannot support this pregnancy eating as few calories as I was (even though I was still getting enough nutrition and wasn't hungry) and I don't think I should be doing any strength training or hard core cardio like I was. A 15 minute walk would do me in now. I suggest walking for 2 to 3 hours a week- moderate paced and eating small portions maybe knock your calorie intake down to 1500 a day. It's not hard to count calories just annoying. If you do those things I'm sure you will lose 10 lbs in no time. I'd say 2 months tops. Anyway I hope the doctor can get you on that provera soon and get an AF going! 

I'm keeping my fx'd for the both of you and I know that you will both get your bfps in no time!

I'm doing better. But nervous today because my scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby but there is always that worry. Then thursday I'll be 13 weeks, Thank God, and I can start my 2nd tri and hopefully relax! 

Hope you are all doing well! Sorry so long!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Kimberly I'd test and then wait a week tesat again, etc, etc. Does implanon have any hormones in it? I know that birth control can often mess up your cycles and make you think that you are pregnant. Perhaps your body is having all of these pregnancy symptoms trying to get back on track. Good luck to you and I hope it doesn't take you too much longer to regulate.
> 
> Rachel- Think of it this way...your body isn't as messed up as you thought! Your body was waiting and waiting to O but the provera kept stopping it from ever happening. Perhaps there was a maturing egg in there when you started the provera and started your AF. So it popped early and the scan didn't show anything beacuse the egg had already gone out? I don't know the likelyhood of any of this but that's what I guess. Definately have a heart ot heart with your doc and hopefully you'll have a less confusing cycle this time around!
> 
> Lovetoteach- I'm sure it is something that can be easily fixed. It won't be hard to lose a few lbs. Annoying maybe but not difficult. It doesn't matter to some people's bodies whether they are 100 lbs over weight or 5 lbs overweight....sometimes that just makes all the difference. I lost about 30 lbs in about 4 months and unfortunately I could use to lose a few more but that will have to be my goal after baby comes. I cannot support this pregnancy eating as few calories as I was (even though I was still getting enough nutrition and wasn't hungry) and I don't think I should be doing any strength training or hard core cardio like I was. A 15 minute walk would do me in now. I suggest walking for 2 to 3 hours a week- moderate paced and eating small portions maybe knock your calorie intake down to 1500 a day. It's not hard to count calories just annoying. If you do those things I'm sure you will lose 10 lbs in no time. I'd say 2 months tops. Anyway I hope the doctor can get you on that provera soon and get an AF going!
> 
> I'm keeping my fx'd for the both of you and I know that you will both get your bfps in no time!
> 
> I'm doing better. But nervous today because my scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby but there is always that worry. Then thursday I'll be 13 weeks, Thank God, and I can start my 2nd tri and hopefully relax!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Sorry so long!

Don't forget to share ultra sound pictures with us! We want to see the precious little baby that came after hellacious post birth control cycles :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ImSoTired said:


> Kimberly I'd test and then wait a week tesat again, etc, etc. Does implanon have any hormones in it? I know that birth control can often mess up your cycles and make you think that you are pregnant. Perhaps your body is having all of these pregnancy symptoms trying to get back on track. Good luck to you and I hope it doesn't take you too much longer to regulate.
> 
> Rachel- Think of it this way...your body isn't as messed up as you thought! Your body was waiting and waiting to O but the provera kept stopping it from ever happening. Perhaps there was a maturing egg in there when you started the provera and started your AF. So it popped early and the scan didn't show anything beacuse the egg had already gone out? I don't know the likelyhood of any of this but that's what I guess. Definately have a heart ot heart with your doc and hopefully you'll have a less confusing cycle this time around!
> 
> Lovetoteach- I'm sure it is something that can be easily fixed. It won't be hard to lose a few lbs. Annoying maybe but not difficult. It doesn't matter to some people's bodies whether they are 100 lbs over weight or 5 lbs overweight....sometimes that just makes all the difference. I lost about 30 lbs in about 4 months and unfortunately I could use to lose a few more but that will have to be my goal after baby comes. I cannot support this pregnancy eating as few calories as I was (even though I was still getting enough nutrition and wasn't hungry) and I don't think I should be doing any strength training or hard core cardio like I was. A 15 minute walk would do me in now. I suggest walking for 2 to 3 hours a week- moderate paced and eating small portions maybe knock your calorie intake down to 1500 a day. It's not hard to count calories just annoying. If you do those things I'm sure you will lose 10 lbs in no time. I'd say 2 months tops. Anyway I hope the doctor can get you on that provera soon and get an AF going!
> 
> I'm keeping my fx'd for the both of you and I know that you will both get your bfps in no time!
> 
> I'm doing better. But nervous today because my scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby but there is always that worry. Then thursday I'll be 13 weeks, Thank God, and I can start my 2nd tri and hopefully relax!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Sorry so long!

I have pg tests on the way so will test once they are here to put my mind at rest! x


----------



## ImSoTired

lovetoteach Yeah I hope I can get a good pic maybe of the bay's profile this time instead of it's back! lol. Nervous but so excited to see him or her again. Wondering if they'll give me a prediction of gender. Sometimes they can tell early. My dad had a dream it was a boy (which is freaky, I wonder if that's where I get my 'dreaming' from haha) and I feel like it's a boy but there is always that little feeling inside like maybe it's a girl? I'll be posting the pic tomorrow, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-That is so exciting that you are getting another u/s tomorrow. I can't wait to see the new picture :happydance:

You may be right about the O situation because I don't see why else I would o so early. I tried to call my dr. today to talk to her about it but she is not back in the office until tomorrow but the nurse said she will have the dr. call me tomorrow. I need to know if she would rather me stick with 50 mg instead of moving up to 100 mg. I really don't want to increase my dose unless necessary. I also need to talk to her about when to count my CD1. All day saturday I had bright red blood but it was very light. Like I probably could have left the same tampon in all day and filled maybe half a tampon. Then at about 2 am Sunday I had cramps and heavy flow. I am not sure which would be CD1. I am guessing it won't be a big deal either day I decide to choose but I figure I will see what my dr. thinks.


----------



## ImSoTired

hmm. Yeah. I usually count the second day of bleeding as cd1. Mostly because the first day is usually scant, brown, maybe a bit red here and there. I count the day I flow as cd1. I'd see what the doctor says though I suppose. I understand you not wanting to take any higher dosage unless it's necessary so I hope the doctor thinks that you can perhaps give the 50mg another try. I think you are on the right track though and that this cycles you should maybe bd early as well as later hopefully you'll catch the egg this time around! 

Yes I am super excited and super nervous to see baby tomorrow but the feeling you have when you see baby in there is like no other and I know as soon as I see a healthy baby I will be relieved at least for a week. I know my odds are really good at this point and I just hope I can continue to remind myself that through out the reat of this pregnancy. Come on 2nd tri!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow a couple more days and you will be in the 2nd tri-it seems like it went so quick!

I am def going to start BD'ing every other day as soon as AF is out of here this time just to be safe. I am only spotting today so maybe tomorrow we will start BD'ing or at least by Thursday. 

That is what is confusing me about the cd1 thing because usually I just either start a full flow or have brownish looking cm and I consider that more spotting. But this was straight up red blood but just not a lot of it. I guess I will have to see what my dr. thinks. I really don't think either way is a huge deal because people take clomid all kinds of different days so if for some reason I am off one day it likely won't make any difference.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Doctor called today, he said all my blood tests are NORMAL! Wooooo hoooooooo! No more elevated enzymes, so I don't even have to get the liver ultra sound. Going to call my obgyn tomorrow and see if they will phone in my provera now, hopefully they will phone it in and I can start taking it tomorrow. I have a feeling that my body won't even take the whole 10 days to start my period, I think it's so ready to just bleed already but can't. Crossing my fingers that my doctor sent the results to my other doctor already.


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im new to this site.. me and my husband have been trying since april and its my 2nd cycle . im 9 days late today i have taken 3 test all negative :( ..so now im just waiting for my period to come so we can start again. but my doctor said i can still be pregnet but it still be too early to test .. i have two gurls 5 year old and 23 old month old and im trying to for baby#3 im so nervous ....do you ladies have any tips yall can share what i can do..?


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Doctor called today, he said all my blood tests are NORMAL! Wooooo hoooooooo! No more elevated enzymes, so I don't even have to get the liver ultra sound. Going to call my obgyn tomorrow and see if they will phone in my provera now, hopefully they will phone it in and I can start taking it tomorrow. I have a feeling that my body won't even take the whole 10 days to start my period, I think it's so ready to just bleed already but can't. Crossing my fingers that my doctor sent the results to my other doctor already.

that is amazing news!!! I am so happy for you, I hope you are able to get the provera going today! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies im new to this site.. me and my husband have been trying since april and its my 2nd cycle . im 9 days late today i have taken 3 test all negative :( ..so now im just waiting for my period to come so we can start again. but my doctor said i can still be pregnet but it still be too early to test .. i have two gurls 5 year old and 23 old month old and im trying to for baby#3 im so nervous ....do you ladies have any tips yall can share what i can do..?

Well you're either pregnant or having irregular cycles. Were you on BC? Wait it out and see if AF comes or you get a positive test. YOu can always try opks and temping to check for Ovulation. Good luck to you!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-Your U/S was today right? How'd it go??


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach- it's so great that your bloods are normal! Hope you can get started on that provera soon! I know you are more than ready for it by now. Keep us updated, hope you are doing well!

Rachel I hope you are also doing well today.

I had my scan. I was so nervous I could barely sleep last night! Went in to the sequential screening place (they were looking for down syndrome and any other abnormality) at like 845, half an hour early. The weighed me and it turns out I've only gained 7 lbs in my 1st tri! Woohoo! Close to normal and it's all in my uterus, lol. So I got my scan and the tech said everything looks good. She didn't seem to think baby had any problems but also they took blood and I have to go back for more bloods in 3 or 4 weeks, routine apparently, hopefully all turns up well though. Next scan for another abnormality check and gender isn't until the end of July! Don't if I can wait that long! Baby did measure a few days behind again but to be fair I didn't O on the 15th, it was probably past midnight the morning of the 17th. THey say as long as it's close to the due date it doesn't matter anyway. Baby was very active and heartrate was 144 this time. Here is the pic. I lightened it because it was too dark to really see but it is baby's profile and baby's arms are stretched out in front of him or her and it's back is slightly arched. It's an 'action shot' lol. 

Then DH and I went to the maternity store and I got some belly bands and some comfy bras because my old ones were killing me. Spend a lot of money:dohh:. Hopefully my insurance will cover the scns and bloodwork though. Anyway sorry so long!

Oops FORGOT TO POST THE PIC! HEHE!
 



Attached Files:







05-30-2012 04;44;39PM.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rachel789

Wow what an amazing scan picture!!! How exciting :happydance: I can't wait to be experiencing this :)

I am starting clomid tonight. I talked to my dr and she still wants me to proceed with the 100 mg. I just hope I don't release too many eggs. I really don't want more than one baby :wacko: Worst case scenario I would deal with it if I had two but that is the MAX anymore and I would loose my mind :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay for clomid! You will be fine. No extra babies and if so...you'll deal with it and love them all, believe me. It'll all go great. Maybe you'll catch it this time?! I'll keep my fx'd!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: for both of you. That is a beautiful ultra sound picture imsotired. 

Rachel, I'm excited for you to start another round of clomid, now that your body finally released the egg that it had been holding, maybe yall can catch the next one by being ready for it at any moment. Good luck! Can't wait to start that process. I rang my Obgyn today and they said they haven't gotten the blood results yet from my regular doctor... I am doing all that I can not to ring them multiple times a day and drive both doctors mad. Forcing myself to wait a day or two to call again and check.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> :thumbup: for both of you. That is a beautiful ultra sound picture imsotired.
> 
> Rachel, I'm excited for you to start another round of clomid, now that your body finally released the egg that it had been holding, maybe yall can catch the next one by being ready for it at any moment. Good luck! Can't wait to start that process. I rang my Obgyn today and they said they haven't gotten the blood results yet from my regular doctor... I am doing all that I can not to ring them multiple times a day and drive both doctors mad. Forcing myself to wait a day or two to call again and check.

Oh boy I don't blame you! I'd be on the cell phone with one and the land line with the other:dohh:. making sure those results are in the fax pile...hahaha. I would just maybe call and stress that they go in today because you haven't had a cycle in 160 some days. Otherwise it might be a few days. I bet you can't wait to get started though! I'm sure it'll all go great from now on and you'll catch that egg within the next few months! So excited for you!


----------



## Rachel789

I don't blame you either lovetoteach! You know it is right within your reach but not quite there yet. I would be persistant as imsotired said those places will take their time if you aren't. I am so excited for you! Did your dr. decide if he is going put you on clomid straight after the provera or does he want to see how things go after inducing AF?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I don't blame you either lovetoteach! You know it is right within your reach but not quite there yet. I would be persistant as imsotired said those places will take their time if you aren't. I am so excited for you! Did your dr. decide if he is going put you on clomid straight after the provera or does he want to see how things go after inducing AF?

He wants me to come back in again to discuss clomid or metformin or both at the same time. I am pretty sure I just want to start clomid as I understand everything about it and the risks already and have researched it. He said he usually likes to have both husband and wife come in to discuss clomid and the timing of sex and all that good stuff, but we haven't told his family about trying to concieve asap, and his boss is his aunt and uncle and if they find out everyone will know. So, I told my doctor that I already explained it all and my husband understands the possible side effects and risks of multiples and wants to to what is best for me, but also what brings him a child asap.

On a side note, I have lost 4 pounds this week by eating lots of fruits, veggies, nuts, and only small portions of the normal dinners that my husband likes to eat.

Another side note to imsotired, your baby is the size of a peach today! Wow, he/she is getting bigger fast! :) :)


----------



## Rachel789

That is great news about the weight loss-that is a lot of weight to loose that quick and it sounds like you are doing it in a healthy way.

Well hopefully once you get the provera and AF shows you can just jump right into the clomid. It sounds like your dr. is more thorough about it than mine. Mine just put me on it and really didn't discuss much with me, I almost feel like she just assumed I knew what it was!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I don't blame you either lovetoteach! You know it is right within your reach but not quite there yet. I would be persistant as imsotired said those places will take their time if you aren't. I am so excited for you! Did your dr. decide if he is going put you on clomid straight after the provera or does he want to see how things go after inducing AF?
> 
> He wants me to come back in again to discuss clomid or metformin or both at the same time. I am pretty sure I just want to start clomid as I understand everything about it and the risks already and have researched it. He said he usually likes to have both husband and wife come in to discuss clomid and the timing of sex and all that good stuff, but we haven't told his family about trying to concieve asap, and his boss is his aunt and uncle and if they find out everyone will know. So, I told my doctor that I already explained it all and my husband understands the possible side effects and risks of multiples and wants to to what is best for me, but also what brings him a child asap.
> 
> On a side note, I have lost 4 pounds this week by eating lots of fruits, veggies, nuts, and only small portions of the normal dinners that my husband likes to eat.
> 
> Another side note to imsotired, your baby is the size of a peach today! Wow, he/she is getting bigger fast! :) :)Click to expand...

Yep a peach today!:happydance: I can't wait to start feeling baby moving.

Great job on the quick weight loss. And I hope the doctor gets you taken care of in a hurry! I know you will get that baby soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Just got to thinking how long I have to wait for my next ultrasound. I AM SO TIRED OF WAITING! I don't want to wait 8 weeks to find out if baby is a boy or girl and to see baby again! So frustrating.

I hope you girls are doing well. Lovetoteach did you start the provera or get in touch with the doctor?

Rachel did you start the clomid? How is it going so far?


----------



## Rachel789

That is a long time to have to wait-I would be feeling impatient if I were you so I don't blame you! It will be so exciting to find out what you are having :)

I will be taking my 3rd dose of clomid tonight. So far the s/e havent been really noticable but last time I noticed they kicked in after a few doses so I am not going to get too excited yet! 

Had an annoying morning today-I cut myself with a really dirty and rusty box cutter on my thumb somewhat deep, it bled a lot. :dohh: And I realized I am not up to date on my tetanus so I had to go to a walk in and get the tdap vaccine, but the dr. said if I am TTC I should be getting that anyway just to be safe. So I guess it worked out that I should have been getting it anyway!


----------



## ImSoTired

Uck. Sorry about the cut. It's good you went for the shot. I didn't have to get any shots? A lot of bloodwork though:dohh:. I've had more needles in me in the last 3 months than I have in my life I think! Thats probably an exaggeration but it's been a lot, lol. 

It's great that you haven't had any side effects! I don't see a temp rise on your chart yet either which just solidifies to me that you O'd on your own. That's what I think anyway. 

I'm cleaning my house today but at a snails pace. I haven't been sleeping well again the past 3 nights. It seems I wake up around the same times too...always around 230am and then again at 530-630 with non quality sleep inbetween and sometimes I can't go back to sleep afterward:wacko: So annoying. 
Also my belly just feels a bit weird like more stretching and occasional movement. I'm not sure that it is baby moving because I think it's too early for that but I wouldn't be surprised because baby didn't stay still on my ultrasounds. 
I just have no ambition lately. But I'm hoping that since I'm feeling better lately I can get to work around here. Just so much to worry and be nervous about. 
Anyway I'm hoping I can somehow get a scan in between 8 weeks is MUCH too long.


----------



## Rachel789

I hate when I have trouble sleeping, it is the worst! I think you only need the vaccines if you haven't had them in the past ten years. Also if you haven't don't worry they aren't 100% necessary just a precaution. I would just avoid rusty dirty things :haha: The TDAP vaccine also vaccinates againts whooping cough and my dr. said it is good if I plan to be a mother to get that vaccine because if I catch it I could pass it on.

I think that is so cool that your baby is so active during the ultrasounds-that would be so fun to see! When are you supposed to start feeling the baby move?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hate when I have trouble sleeping, it is the worst! I think you only need the vaccines if you haven't had them in the past ten years. Also if you haven't don't worry they aren't 100% necessary just a precaution. I would just avoid rusty dirty things :haha: The TDAP vaccine also vaccinates againts whooping cough and my dr. said it is good if I plan to be a mother to get that vaccine because if I catch it I could pass it on.
> 
> I think that is so cool that your baby is so active during the ultrasounds-that would be so fun to see! When are you supposed to start feeling the baby move?

I think people say the norm is like 15- 20 weeks. But I have heard of people feeling it a little earlier. Idon't know if thats what I felt but I feel something unusual.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, that is why the doctor made me get the shot too. He said I was due for one in the next few months and it was a good idea to get one before I got pregnant. I think that is a precaution though, and probably doesn't happen too often. I guess I would rather have it then not, but I wish I could have avoided the bad reaction I had to the shot.

I called my doctor just now and the nurse said my results came back in today but she didn't know what my doctor wanted to do about phoning in the provera. I guess I have to wait until monday, ugh it sucks that doctors are so busy they don't even realise that timing is everything for some people those few days could be just a few days closer to having a child. I know they can't juggle all their patients and be on top of every single thing, but I would have loved to be able to start provera today.


----------



## Rachel789

awwww that sucks that you have to wait but good to know they at least have your results. I would just be demanding on Monday and tell them you won't wait any longer.

I havent noticed a reaction yet to the vaccine so far but my arm is sore. I hate getting shots and I am glad I got it out of the way at least!


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww hope you get the provera monday lovetoteach. I know the waiting is probably annoying you especially now.

I don't really remember the last time I had a tetanus shot. I wanna say I was 13 or 14....so I'm probably due because It's every 10 years unless you cut yourself. I've never had a reaction either except for a sore knot in my arm for a week. Some people do get a bit ill from it though. My doctor never said I needed it so I'm assuming it's all ok. 

I slept better last night... yay! But I woke up, strtched and pulled a muscle in my abdomen? I don't know but it gave me a shock and I didn't like it. Maybe it's just because I'm starting to show and baby is now out from the pelvic bone? I don't know, just hope baby is ok in there. I hate that I have to wait so long to see him or her again.

Anyway hope you're all having a nice day!


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im feel great i have been doing this workout to take my mind of things today makes me 13 days late no syptoms ...i decided im wait a year and if nothen happens then i will go to the doctor .. im take a test in july if still no period ... how yall doin ladies wat latest status?


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-its funny you said you got a sore knot in your arm for a week because my arm is really sore and I have a knot-I was concerned whether or not it was normal but I guess it is!

Nothing big to speak of here, I will be taking my last dose of clomid tomorrow night and then the wait begins. I am scared it won't work but am hoping for the best. I go in on Friday which is CD14 for a scan.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-its funny you said you got a sore knot in your arm for a week because my arm is really sore and I have a knot-I was concerned whether or not it was normal but I guess it is!
> 
> Nothing big to speak of here, I will be taking my last dose of clomid tomorrow night and then the wait begins. I am scared it won't work but am hoping for the best. I go in on Friday which is CD14 for a scan.

You have to keep going in for a scan every cycle you are on clomid? Does your insurance pay for the scans? I am starting to get a little nervous about the cost of all the appointments and scans. I have insurance, but it wont cover fertility drugs, so I am worried about what they will say about all the scans... I was hoping I could be magic and have one more appointment to talk about the clomid and then bam magically get pregnant the first time. It sounds like I will still have to do at least two more appointments no matter how lucky I am if they have to scan you on cd 14 while taking clomid. I know I will have a billion appointments while pregnant, but then there will be a reason and a pretty darn good one that the insurance can't deny. I have like $360 something budgeted for obgyn expenses in the next month, lets just hope it doesn't go over that. I should probably be preparing myself to go several cycles on clomid before expecting anything, but I can't help but let myself think that it is possible on the first cycle. I think I am hoping for too much, but I am trying to think positive since DH seems to think it might not happen ever, or at least not in the near future.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-You have every reason to be positive the first cycle, a lot of people do have success on clomid the first cycle. From what I read statistic wise if you are going to have sucess with it, it will most likely happen within 4 cycles. I read 80% of women will O on clomid at some point (may have to find the right dosage) and 50% will get pregnant within 6 cycles with majority being the first 4 cycles. I didn't really like the 50% number but you have to remember there are probably many other women lumped in there that have far more issues than you or I have. 

As for the scans it depends on the office, some want you to do this while others don't. It is a good idea to get the scan and be monitored to make sure you don't over stimulate. For example if my dr. saw multiple mature follicles I may not want to BD if I don't want to risk having 3+ babies at once :wacko: I haven't called my insurance company yet to confirm but I am thinking mine doesn't cover fertility treatments either because clomid was not accepted so I didn't even get a discount on it. I am on a high deductible plan so my out of pocket cost for a scan appt is $240 and the clomid for 50 mg was $29 but this month it was double because I am on 100 mg.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-You have every reason to be positive the first cycle, a lot of people do have success on clomid the first cycle. From what I read statistic wise if you are going to have sucess with it, it will most likely happen within 4 cycles. I read 80% of women will O on clomid at some point (may have to find the right dosage) and 50% will get pregnant within 6 cycles with majority being the first 4 cycles. I didn't really like the 50% number but you have to remember there are probably many other women lumped in there that have far more issues than you or I have.
> 
> As for the scans it depends on the office, some want you to do this while others don't. It is a good idea to get the scan and be monitored to make sure you don't over stimulate. For example if my dr. saw multiple mature follicles I may not want to BD if I don't want to risk having 3+ babies at once :wacko: I haven't called my insurance company yet to confirm but I am thinking mine doesn't cover fertility treatments either because clomid was not accepted so I didn't even get a discount on it. I am on a high deductible plan so my out of pocket cost for a scan appt is $240 and the clomid for 50 mg was $29 but this month it was double because I am on 100 mg.

Yeah... of all the crazy thoughts... 3 babies. That sure would suck if my sleepy ovaries woke up and starting popping out tons of eggs at once, but I just like to tell myself that it's like a 10% chance of multiples, or so I read. On the plus side, if it's two at once then it's two at once and I won't have to go through the birth process twice as I only plan on having two children. We shall see, I am just excited and nervous and ready for some progress already. I am excited for all of us, imsotired has a little peach sized baby in her belly :), you are taking clomid, now it's my turn to catch up!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree lovetoteach-if I have twins I will deal with it and maybe it would be a good thing as you said. We only want 2 as well no matter what so that would be it for us.

My temp went up a fair amount today so I am of course freaking out that I may have o'ed early again :( I did have that TDAP vaccine and my arm is killing me and I have had a head ache and other symptoms so I am hoping my temp is up a little due to the vaccine and not early O again. But then again the head ache and other symptoms could be clomid side effects too so I guess I won't know. I just pray my temp doesn't go up again tomorrow.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I agree lovetoteach-if I have twins I will deal with it and maybe it would be a good thing as you said. We only want 2 as well no matter what so that would be it for us.
> 
> My temp went up a fair amount today so I am of course freaking out that I may have o'ed early again :( I did have that TDAP vaccine and my arm is killing me and I have had a head ache and other symptoms so I am hoping my temp is up a little due to the vaccine and not early O again. But then again the head ache and other symptoms could be clomid side effects too so I guess I won't know. I just pray my temp doesn't go up again tomorrow.

My temps skyrocketed for a few days after I got that shot. I even had a low grade fever during the day for two days.


----------



## Rachel789

I was talking to my mom (she is a nurse) and she said since I got the shot Friday if I reacted to it my temp likely would have been up on Saturday as well so it seems it may be not be likely it was from the shot :( I really hope my temp doesn't get any higher tomorrow.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I was talking to my mom (she is a nurse) and she said since I got the shot Friday if I reacted to it my temp likely would have been up on Saturday as well so it seems it may be not be likely it was from the shot :( I really hope my temp doesn't get any higher tomorrow.

Didn't think of that, she is right though, my temp jumped up the very next day and stayed high for a few days.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am not sure what is going on. I am really hoping my temp goes back to normal tomorrow but if it stays up I am going to demand a progesterone blood test when I see my Dr. on Friday. I just want to know for sure what is going on and that way my Dr. will also know for sure so we can try to figure out why I keep o'ing so early.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

That's weird that you would be Oing so early now, but if you are actually Oing at least your lp is still long, and you BD'd around the right time... Our bodies are so confusing, it is crazy how people magically fall pregnant like it's the easiest thing to do. My Dh's co worker who is 23 just got his girlfriend pregnant for the second time, and she is suppose to be taking BCP, or so they say she is taking them correctly, but I don't see how that is true.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I am not sure what is going on. I am really hoping my temp goes back to normal tomorrow but if it stays up I am going to demand a progesterone blood test when I see my Dr. on Friday. I just want to know for sure what is going on and that way my Dr. will also know for sure so we can try to figure out why I keep o'ing so early.

If you did O, I like your bd'ing chances. Anyway It is weird that you may have O'd already but maybe you didn't. I guess you'll find out in a few days. I'm sure the doctor can figure it all out. 

As for expensive appts....I've had a ton. Luckily I found that loophole with my insurance. I am so worried about the downs test though because I'm not 100% sure that it's covered. We'll get by somehow. It's not a big deal...

Anywho I'm beginning to feel like I have a BIG belly. It's hard and uncomfortable to press on. I have a really hard time getting comfortable but I've slept well the past 2 nights and I'm hoping to make it 3. This might be tmi but today we had sex and I haven't spotted...woohoo! I love the 2nd tri already.


----------



## Rachel789

Thats good news that you had no spotting! It has to be fun now having an actual bump-I want to see another bump picture!

My temp went down a little today so I am really hoping it continues to go back down and it was just a fluke.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thats good news that you had no spotting! It has to be fun now having an actual bump-I want to see another bump picture!
> 
> My temp went down a little today so I am really hoping it continues to go back down and it was just a fluke.

Will post a bump pic in a few days. I feel more fat than anything but it can't be a coincidence it all showed up in my belly, must be baby. I can't wait until it is more definatively a baby belly. I can't wait until I feel baby move, I think it'll give me a piece of mind for a while. Still can't believe I have to wait so long to see babe again and to find out the sex. I just want to go and buy a few baby things and knowing the gender would be helpful. DH still hasn't painted baby's room because he has been working overtime for me and baby. Hopefully he will get a chance to this weekend and then we will go buy the furniture. And then that will most likely be the last baby purchase until we find out the sex. I can't wait! COME ON TIME FLY BY!!!!

Yeah, perhaps you haven't O'd yet and it was from the shot. It probably should have been higher directly after the shot but maybe you didn't have a fever or headache until a few days after? You know that sometimes temps are just screwy. It's probably nothing. Can't wait to see if you catch the egg! I have a very positive feeling about it this month, lol.GL!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay I am glad you are feelng positive about it-someone needs to! :haha:

Right now I am not worrying I will give it a couple days and I think my temps will go back down especially since it went down a little today. Right now we are just BD'ing every other day. But if I got a positive opk I would start BDing daily for a few days straight to up our chances. I can start opks on Wednesday but I may just wait for my u/s on Friday since that will be more accurate.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yay I am glad you are feelng positive about it-someone needs to! :haha:
> 
> Right now I am not worrying I will give it a couple days and I think my temps will go back down especially since it went down a little today. Right now we are just BD'ing every other day. But if I got a positive opk I would start BDing daily for a few days straight to up our chances. I can start opks on Wednesday but I may just wait for my u/s on Friday since that will be more accurate.

yeah it could certainly be a fluke thing and I wouldn't be concerned unless it goes up again, but even so, your bd'ing was right on and that means you're O'ing nice and early. It all sounds pretty good really and I have hope that it's going to work out for you. I think you should definately be positive. You have done enough research to know tht clomid can do wonders and there is no reason to think the same thing won't happen for you. And I know you are ready for a baby and I just feel like it's coming soon for both you and lovetoteach. I don't know why but I just think it'll work out quickly for the both of you and you'll be pregnant within a few weeks of each other. It's just a feeling I'm no psychic or anything...lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ok, I got up the nerve to take a bump pic and I also have a pic from April 1st, just 5 days after I found out.
So the one in the blue baggy t-shirt was at 4 weeks exactly, 152.3 lbs. (after my big weight loss:wacko:) Please excuse my fat in both pics! 
The one in the purple tank top I just took a few min ago at 13w 4 days 159 lbs. I took a couple other pics but I just looked fat in them...this one was the best one because I stood pretty straight, maybe even arched my back a bit. Whatta ya think? Weird?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0213.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0304.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachel789

awwww I love the bump pic!! :) I can totally tell you have a preggo belly. Now that you will see a big difference weekly you should post them weekly. That would be fun!

I am glad you are confident for both myself and lovetoteach-I really hope you are right and we both fall pregnant very soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> awwww I love the bump pic!! :) I can totally tell you have a preggo belly. Now that you will see a big difference weekly you should post them weekly. That would be fun!
> 
> I am glad you are confident for both myself and lovetoteach-I really hope you are right and we both fall pregnant very soon.

If I wear a more baggy shirt it doesn't look quite that big and I can certainly tell more than others. I went to a wedding nearly a month ago and they all commented on how I don't even look pregnant and how I'd lost so much weight. Now look at this! :dohh: DH can tell as well but that's because he gets to see me naked:haha:. I don't dress like this in public or people would prob be able to tell, this is my house cleaning attire. 

As for the 2 of you, I'm sure now that you are both seeing your doctors and are starting the meds it'll be quick. If you were just trying naturally I'd say it might be a few months until you caught it but now I think your chances are a bit better. I'm definately keeping my fx'd. There isn't a reason not to have some confidence about it.


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies again im 23 and i have two girls 5 year old and 23 month old ... today makes me 14 days late i have tooken 6 test and i checked one test and it was postive and i took another it was negative so im confused . me and my hubby have been trying for this month will make 3 months but were trying the old fashion way just to enjoy sex and stress free hopfully it will happen soon. i wish yall the best :)


----------



## Rachel789

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies again im 23 and i have two girls 5 year old and 23 month old ... today makes me 14 days late i have tooken 6 test and i checked one test and it was postive and i took another it was negative so im confused . me and my hubby have been trying for this month will make 3 months but were trying the old fashion way just to enjoy sex and stress free hopfully it will happen soon. i wish yall the best :)

How do you knw when you o'ed, do you temp or do OPKs? If you don't know for sure and are just basing it off of previous cycles it could be that you o'ed later or didn't o yet. BCP can screw up your cycles for awhile after coming off so it can be difficult to know exactly when you o. But if you know for sure you are 14 days late and are getting negative tests I would maybe go see a dr and ask for a blood test. I am not sure why you would get one positive and negative after, maybe a faulty test? Did you read the result within the time limit? Was it an obvious line or really faint?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

What kind of test was the positive one? Maybe out was more sensitive and other tests need a few more days to pick it up.


As for me, my doctor finally called in my prescriptions! I start provera today for ten days, then my period should start, days five through nine I take clomid, and I also start metaformin once a day starting today incase I am insulin resistant. Therefore if I start my period day 11 starting from today,and ovulate 14 days after that I could still get prego this month! Dr wants to see me cycle day 21. So excited to finally get help!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ok, I got up the nerve to take a bump pic and I also have a pic from April 1st, just 5 days after I found out.
> So the one in the blue baggy t-shirt was at 4 weeks exactly, 152.3 lbs. (after my big weight loss:wacko:) Please excuse my fat in both pics!
> The one in the purple tank top I just took a few min ago at 13w 4 days 159 lbs. I took a couple other pics but I just looked fat in them...this one was the best one because I stood pretty straight, maybe even arched my back a bit. Whatta ya think? Weird?

:thumbup:
Awesome baby bump, love it!


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> What kind of test was the positive one? Maybe out was more sensitive and other tests need a few more days to pick it up.
> 
> 
> As for me, my doctor finally called in my prescriptions! I start provera today for ten days, then my period should start, days five through nine I take clomid, and I also start metaformin once a day starting today incase I am insulin resistant. Therefore if I start my period day 11 starting from today,and ovulate 14 days after that I could still get prego this month! Dr wants to see me cycle day 21. So excited to finally get help!

:happydance::headspin::dance::wohoo::ninja::loopy::bunny:

YAYYY for provera!! I am so excited you will be getting started today :thumbup:

Hopefully you are like me and react well to the provera and get AF early. The first time I took it I got AF the morning after my last pill (I took provera in the evening) and the second time I got AF after my 7th pill! Especially since your cycle has been so long it very well may work quick for you. What are you doing on CD21-blood test, scan?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of test was the positive one? Maybe out was more sensitive and other tests need a few more days to pick it up.
> 
> 
> As for me, my doctor finally called in my prescriptions! I start provera today for ten days, then my period should start, days five through nine I take clomid, and I also start metaformin once a day starting today incase I am insulin resistant. Therefore if I start my period day 11 starting from today,and ovulate 14 days after that I could still get prego this month! Dr wants to see me cycle day 21. So excited to finally get help!
> 
> :happydance::headspin::dance::wohoo::ninja::loopy::bunny:
> 
> YAYYY for provera!! I am so excited you will be getting started today :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully you are like me and react well to the provera and get AF early. The first time I took it I got AF the morning after my last pill (I took provera in the evening) and the second time I got AF after my 7th pill! Especially since your cycle has been so long it very well may work quick for you. What are you doing on CD21-blood test, scan?Click to expand...

Not sure, it was the doctors assistant/nurse that called me back, she just gave me all the instructions about all the medicine and then told me on cycle day 21 to come in. I would guess they will be doing a scan to see what's going on down there, or maybe both a scan and a progesterone test? It would be too early by then to know if I am pregnant or not, but hopefully it's the only follow up appointment I need that isn't because I am pregnant. We shall see, right now even finally starting my period will be exciting. I was just very excited that he called all three in and didn't make me have an appointment BEFORE starting clomid.


----------



## Rachel789

That is awesome so now you don't have to wait you can just get started on the clomid straight away :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I am soooooo relieved my temp went back down to normal today! Now of course I am on to worrying if I will O. I pray this works, I am so nervous for my scan Friday.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am soooooo relieved my temp went back down to normal today! Now of course I am on to worrying if I will O. I pray this works, I am so nervous for my scan Friday.

I am soo excited for us! Hopefully we will be a few weeks/a month apart :)

Oh yeah and I started spotting yesterday an hour after I took my first provera, doubt it's because of the provera, but I feel I will start even before the tenth provera pill for sure. My body is so ready to just bleed already.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay for getting the ball rolling FULL FORCE lovetoteach! That is so excitinng you get to start all of your meds now! I have a really great feeling for your first cycle on them and I am confident that you have a good chance now. It's also great that you spotted a bit. I think it means your body knows what's up and is ready but still confused. I'm sure youre MORE than ready to have AF come as I know I would be. I'm just so sure it's all going to work out great! WIshing you lots of luck and :dust:

Yay Rachel your temp went down! Just a fluke night I guess. I'm sure you will be O'ing soon, I am going to keep my fx'd for your scan. You still have time ahead to O so just try and think happy, ovulating thought, lol. Be as positive as you can. I know that it'll be your time SOON. Can't wait to hear good news from you! :dust: to you as well! Yay!

I am doing pretty good today so far. Hopefully I can get a few things done around the house. It's been nearly 100 days since my last period, in a good way for once! So hopefully baby is growing and healthy in there. I'm so anxious most days. Just trying to hold it all together. Even thiough I am anxious and a bit nervous it's so hard not to be excited as well. I can't wait to see or hear the baby again. Hopefully at the OB's office on the 14th they'll try the doppler again and this time successfully find baby's heart beat. That might make the wait to the next ultrasound a bit more easy.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-The best advice I can give you is to try to start BD'ing every other day by CD 6 because you saw what happened to me after provera-you never know what your body will do, that way you are covered if you have an early O. That would be amazing if we both got pregnant this cycle!

imsotired-I really do hope you can get them to find the heartbeat for you so you can have piece of mind. I understand feeling anxious but it is good you have the excitement too because you should! It is such an exciting journey :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-The best advice I can give you is to try to start BD'ing every other day by CD 6 because you saw what happened to me after provera-you never know what your body will do, that way you are covered if you have an early O. That would be amazing if we both got pregnant this cycle!
> 
> imsotired-I really do hope you can get them to find the heartbeat for you so you can have piece of mind. I understand feeling anxious but it is good you have the excitement too because you should! It is such an exciting journey :)

Yes of course I'm super excited. Just so anxious never knowing what is going on in there. Just wish there were a little screen on my stomach so I could look in and see baby bouncing around, lol. It's impossible not to be nervous. Just have to hope for the best, always. I am thinking about calling and asking if they have an earlier appt for the gender scan though. 7 and 1/2 weeks just seems like forever away! I'll be to the OBs office twice and have a set of bloods drawn in between! Why so long!!!?


----------



## Rachel789

Yea that is painfully long! I don't blame you I am sure I will be constantly worrying too-if I worry now I will def worry when I am pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yea that is painfully long! I don't blame you I am sure I will be constantly worrying too-if I worry now I will def worry when I am pregnant.

Ugg the worrying is unlike anything I've ever experienced before. It's IMPOSSIBLE to relax and just enjoy. I do enjoy sometimes but I worry a lot more. I'm really considering calling up and asking for an earlier appt. I don't see what the big deal is anyway. I'll be in that office mid June for bloods so why can't they just throw some jelly on me and take a peek? And I see my OB once a month and he goes over the scans and bloods from this place as well, so I dunno why so long. The OB said he'd prefer i got my Gender scan around 18 weeks to be accurate but the ultrasound place has me coming in at 21 weeks. Grrr so mad at them. Everyone else is getting theirs done between 15 and 20. Not me. But like I said if they let me hear the heartbeat at the OB/GYN office I'll be content for a bit.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have no doubt I will be worrying just as much as you when I get pregnant. I can't imagine how crazy I will be going waiting to know the sex.

On another note, I am pretty sure I started my period... it's all brown though, not red yet, but enough to warrent a tampon for sure. Tonight it started to turn slightly red, I am sure tomorrow it will be red, but now I don't know if I should count today, or the first day I see red as cycle day one, because there is enough of a "flow" to cover a tampon today, but it's not red yet. How in the world did I start after only one provera and one metformin? I have had only one day of minor barely there spotting since December 19th, so this has to be something. Now I am just confused and can only wait to see what my body suprises me with tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that is crazy that you are already starting. I wonder if it a big coincidence and you were going to start anyway? I just don't see how one day of pills could get things going. I would likely count the first day of red flow as CD1 I think that is how most classify CD1. Does your dr. want you to finish your provera if you start AF while on it? My dr. likes me to take at least 8 of the pills even if I start early but since it is REALLY early for you I wonder how that would work since you have to start clomid. What CDs are you taking your clomid again? You may want to call your Dr.


----------



## ImSoTired

Crazy starting AF already lovetoteach! It's a good thing though. Maybe it happened on your own!? As Rachel said, I would definately call the doctor and tell him/her you are already bleeding and ask when to take the clomid and whether or not to stop or continue the provera. I'm sure they've probably heard it all before so I wouldn't worry about it just ask what to do, ya know. I'm sure you're excited to finally have something going on! And I'm sure you're excited to get the show on the road and get bd'ing. I know it'll probably be quick too. Yay! Good Luck!

Rachel your temp is getting pretty low, any O in sight? When do you go for the u/s? Soon? I'm sure they'll see an egg forming if you haven't already O'd by then. I say just bd like crazy until you know for sure you O'd. So exciting for you both, you'll def catch the egg soon.

I feel fine today so far. Yesterday I cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom and by the end of the day I was tired, cranky, and had awful back pain. Some days I don't even know I'm pregnant. So far that's how I feel today. I'm sure the pregnancy feeling will kick in once I get hungry. Anyway I'm 14 weeks tomorrow, so yay! I wish time would fly to 21 weeks now:wacko:!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow 14 weeks already! That is amazing you are that far along. That is a good thing that you are feeling well and able to get things done around the house.

Yes my temp is getting a little lower. We have been BD'ing every other day and will continue to do that at least. If I get a positive OPK or my dr. tells me at the scan O is coming soon we will likely start BD'ing daily. I will take my first OPK today for this cycle but I am not expecting it to be positive just yet. It seems most people who take clomid on the same CDs I am O around cd16-19-ahhhh it sounds so far away I just want to be there now!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow 14 weeks already! That is amazing you are that far along. That is a good thing that you are feeling well and able to get things done around the house.
> 
> Yes my temp is getting a little lower. We have been BD'ing every other day and will continue to do that at least. If I get a positive OPK or my dr. tells me at the scan O is coming soon we will likely start BD'ing daily. I will take my first OPK today for this cycle but I am not expecting it to be positive just yet. It seems most people who take clomid on the same CDs I am O around cd16-19-ahhhh it sounds so far away I just want to be there now!

I just checked out your chart and cd 16-19 is only 4-7 days away silly! I am confident that she will see an egg that is ready to go. I'm sure you can't wait. I'm excited for you just hearing about it, lol. 

I know, I can't believe I'm so far along already. It's so exciting that I just want to go out and buy tons of baby things. I'm still obviously very nervous and scared but I just love baby so much. Too bad I have to wait so long to find out the sex. Maybe I'll get lucky and my OB will give me a scan in between and we'll see what the baby is. I can only hope. Ideally I'd be having this scan at 18 weeks like the doctor said and not at 21 like the stupid ultrasound place set me up for. 18 weeks is only a month away! 21 is al the way at the end of July:wacko:. I jusy called them up and I'm waiting for them to call me back and see if I can get an earlier appt:blush:. I'm just too anxious to wait 2 months. Fx'd I get an earlier appt!


----------



## Rachel789

I know I am just so impatient :haha:

I really hope you are able to move your u/s appt up earlier so the wait isn't as long!


----------



## ImSoTired

Well the girl who does the u/s schedule agreed that it was a week too late at least and gave me an appt a week earlier on July 20th. Just about 6 weeks so It's def better, just not the best it could be. She says that they do all of their gender scans at 20 weeks there...no earlier. Wish my OB was the one doing my scans now:wacko:


----------



## srod12

I was on Bc for 6 years. Funny how your always told you can still get pregnant on Bc. Yet ive been off it since December and we haven't used protection since April and nothing. I don't think il ever go back in Bc. I had high blood pressure from it and didn't realize that's what caused it!


----------



## ImSoTired

srod12 said:


> I was on Bc for 6 years. Funny how your always told you can still get pregnant on Bc. Yet ive been off it since December and we haven't used protection since April and nothing. I don't think il ever go back in Bc. I had high blood pressure from it and didn't realize that's what caused it!

Ugg bc can be awful! Sorry nothing has happened for you yet, but are your cycles normal? Do you track ovulation? Your chances are still great if you're having regular cycles!


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news you were able to move it a month earlier! Yayyy! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> That's great news you were able to move it a month earlier! Yayyy! :happydance:

Nah, only a week earlier, but most people are having them at 15, 16,17, weeks etc. But that place makes you wait until 20 weeks. Ugg.:nope:


----------



## Rachel789

ohhh for some reason I thought your appt was orginally not until late August. Well at least you did the best you could and at that point you should def get a reliable reading!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Can't wait for the gender scan.

My "period" was just a false alarm, I got nothing today, I am glad I am on provera to help me actually start because if not that teaser would be very cruel. Oh well, only 7-8 more days until I really start my period.


----------



## Rachel789

I am sure it will be coming in full force soon-I still think that is a good sign your body wants to get a new cycle going.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ohhh for some reason I thought your appt was orginally not until late August. Well at least you did the best you could and at that point you should def get a reliable reading!

Yep, July 20th we will know boy or girl for sure. Like I said I'm kinda hoping my OB will want to check up on something and I'll have an ultrasound in between but there's no guarantee he will. Just hope they lat me listen to the heartbeat at the office. Which they should because as baby grows it'll be easier and easier to hear. 

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing well and having a good day!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Can't wait for the gender scan.
> 
> My "period" was just a false alarm, I got nothing today, I am glad I am on provera to help me actually start because if not that teaser would be very cruel. Oh well, only 7-8 more days until I really start my period.

I'm sure the provera will make it come on full force now. Like rachel said It was probably just your body ready for AF but failed. I know my longest cycle wasn't as long as your but I did have a bit of spotting during it just every once in a while I guess my body was trying to make something happen unsuccessfully. Hopefully these drugs will get you in gear and work well for you! Can't wait to hear good results!


----------



## Rachel789

ugh I don't want to sound negative because I know it will do me no good and I should stay positive but I am so nervous for my scan tomorrow morning. I just can't handle anymore bad news and I have this nagging feeling that I will go there and she will tell me nothing is happening :nope:

I would almost rather not know if nothing was happening so I could at least hold on to some hope.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ugh I don't want to sound negative because I know it will do me no good and I should stay positive but I am so nervous for my scan tomorrow morning. I just can't handle anymore bad news and I have this nagging feeling that I will go there and she will tell me nothing is happening :nope:
> 
> I would almost rather not know if nothing was happening so I could at least hold on to some hope.

Well I'd be nervous too. I always am right before going to the doctor. But I'm keeping my fx'd for you and I hope they see a little egg all ready to pop out. And if not make sure you ask a ton of questions and stress that you really want to be ovulating regularly. I'm sure they'll see something though. I'm really hope it's good news for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you I hope so too. I just know if she doesn't see anything and I ask questions she is going to try to get me to go on bcp again and I will not do that. :nope: If it doesn't work and she doesn't seem like she has a better plan for me I think I am going to just bite the bullet and see a FS. The problem is my insurance rejected clomid so I have a bad feeling they won't cover any fertility treatments which is total BS. I am going to call them and find out if I decide to try going to a FS.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Maybe they need to try other drugs? I don't know how many cycles they would want to keep trying clomid, but some people say clomid alone may not work on some people, have you ever researched femera, I think I am spelling that right. When I looked up clomid plus metformin, some people were mentioning femera, but I know nothing about it, I think it's just a different drug that does the same thing as clomid? Hopefully though you will just go in and they will say that you have an egg ready to pop out any minute. Fingers crossed! I would love to be a few weeks apart, I tried to be a few weeks behind imsotired, but her little bump is growing away nice and healthy :) I couldn't get on drugs fast enough lol, I feel like such a pill popper!


----------



## ImSoTired

Keeping my fx'd today Rachel! I'm hoping the best for both of you girls!

I'm feeling nervous and crazy today:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you imsotired! My appt is in 1.5 hours. I just talked to my insurance company and found out extreme fertility treatments are not included which would explain why clomid wasn't covered and I had to spend $60 out of pocket on it. So now I am even more upset because if clomid doesn't work I don't think I can afford fertility treatments out of pocket :( 

I have zero signs of o coming in the near future, cm is very non fertile. I just don't know what I can do at this point if it didn't work. :cry: I am trying to mentally prepare myself for the worst because I can't handle anymore surprises.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you imsotired! My appt is in 1.5 hours. I just talked to my insurance company and found out extreme fertility treatments are not included which would explain why clomid wasn't covered and I had to spend $60 out of pocket on it. So now I am even more upset because if clomid doesn't work I don't think I can afford fertility treatments out of pocket :(
> 
> I have zero signs of o coming in the near future, cm is very non fertile. I just don't know what I can do at this point if it didn't work. :cry: I am trying to mentally prepare myself for the worst because I can't handle anymore surprises.

I doubt you'll need extreme fertility treatments. Hey, isn't decreased fertile cm one of the side effects of clomid? Also I rarely ever noticed very fertile cm since starting bc. I think it ruined my fertile mucus:growlmad:.

Anyhow I know why you are so negative and it is the same reason I do it as well- If you believe it won't work out you think it'll hurt less when it doesn't because you 'knew' it all along. I think it is natural for us to feel this way but you have to remember that it can go the other way, it CAN end up positive. Like I said, I'm really routing for you and I hope it goes well and they find an egg maturing.


----------



## Rachel789

You are right I am trying to protect my mental state by expecting the worst. I will just have to wait and see what happens. I will update later.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> You are right I am trying to protect my mental state by expecting the worst. I will just have to wait and see what happens. I will update later.

Clomid does dry up your cm, I plan on using preseed lube to help that out. Unfortunately we can't expect to see fertile cm as an indication of ovulation :( Hope your appointment goes well! Just know you arent alone, I am headed down the exact same road as you.


----------



## Rachel789

I have great news! I have one 14 mm follicle and the dr. said they typically grow 2mm per day and will ovulate when it reaches 18-20mm so she think I should O Sunday or Monday :happydance: I am so relieve I really didn't think this was going to work. So you girls may be right about clomid drying me up or maybe I will start noticing the fertile stuff tomorrow. I went out and bought mucinex to help thin it out at least and I also have preseed so I will use that internally for the next few days when we BD. I can't decide if we should do every other day or BD daily for the next 4 days. 

She did say my other ovary had 8, 9 mm follies in it so maybe they will stick around and if I have a next cycle maybe those two will mature. So I am thinking that is probably what happened when I o'ed early last cycle I must have had a decent sized follie hanging around from before and it was just ready to go.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I have great news! I have one 14 mm follicle and the dr. said they typically grow 2mm per day and will ovulate when it reaches 18-20mm so she think I should O Sunday or Monday :happydance: I am so relieve I really didn't think this was going to work. So you girls may be right about clomid drying me up or maybe I will start noticing the fertile stuff tomorrow. I went out and bought mucinex to help thin it out at least and I also have preseed so I will use that internally for the next few days when we BD. I can't decide if we should do every other day or BD daily for the next 4 days.
> 
> She did say my other ovary had 8, 9 mm follies in it so maybe they will stick around and if I have a next cycle maybe those two will mature. So I am thinking that is probably what happened when I o'ed early last cycle I must have had a decent sized follie hanging around from before and it was just ready to go.

Great great news rachel. I knew it would be good news for you. I'd bd sat sun and mon maybe even tues if you can. I hope this is it for you and you catch the egg this time around.

On the other hand I am a mess. My grandfather is in the hospital and apparently not doing very well and we are all on edge waiting to hear what is happening. I'm so scared:cry:. Apparently he was ok yesterday and he had chest pain this morning. now he is in the icu!? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rachel789

awww imsotired :hugs: i am so sorry to hear that :cry: I pray for the best outcome for him!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

*Rachel-* That's great news! I guess your body was ready to pop out that last egg that it was waiting to release and now it's getting back on track with ovulating "normally" with a little help from the clomid. Keeping my fingers crossed that this will be THE cycle :)

*Imsotired*- :hugs: I hope everything turns out okay, we are always here for you to talk to.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

What do yall think about the name Jacob Robert with the nick name Jake? Robert is my dad's name AND my father in law's name :) I still think my first child will be a boy... I don't really know why, but I just feel it. I guess a girl would be a happy suprise since I am expecting a boy. It's so weird because I always wanted a little girl, and now days I have gotten used to the idea of a boy and I am actually looking forward to it. I have always had TONS of names for a girl, but never thought of boys names until the past few months, then I could never find one that sounds right to me until now.


----------



## Rachel789

I love it..I think Jake for short is cute! That is cool that you can add both your father's name in there. I feel the same as you that my first will be a boy :) I will be happy either way as long as he/she is healthy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach that is a beautiful name. I love the name Jacob but I have a 1st cousin named that and one of my best friend's named her son that as well. It is beautiful though and you are lucky to get to use it! I hope you have a baby in your belly for that name in a few weeks or so. 

Rachel can't wait to see when you O. Should be anytime now. Good Luck!

Well My Grandfather isn't good at all. It turns out he had a heart attack yesterday morning and they decided to put a stint in as it was a blocked artery in the heart that caused it, or something like that. Well as they put the stint in his heart completely stopped and they had to bring him back and to avoid any damage to his brain and other organs they put him in a chemically induced coma for 36 hours or so. It all sounds just so terrible and I want to go see him but he is in ICU and I don't know if they'll let me in there. I'm hoping when they eventually try to bring him to he will respond well and have no further issues. It honestly doesn't sound like that will happen so easily. It's just such a shame because he has always been so full of energy and fairly healthy. This was so sudden and unexpected. We are all so nervous. I just hope he pulls through because he has wanted a great grandchild for so long and now that I'm pg he was so excited. I just want him to meet my baby:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry to hear that. I lost my last grandparent about 2 years ago and I was the closest with her because my other grandparents passed away when I was between the age of 3-15. It is never easy losing a loved one at any age.

I pray he pulls through and goes on to live many more years and be able to enjoy his great grandchild!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I know how you feel, my children won't ever know their great grandparents as we just lost DH's grandmother a few months ago. I hope he comes out of this okay and they are able to repair any damage. I am just very greatful that all four of our parents are alive and healthy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg just so on edge and nervous today. Feeling miserable and scared. I hope you are all feeling much better than I am!


----------



## Rachel789

Hang in there-I really hope there is a good outcome at the end of all this :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Ugg just so on edge and nervous today. Feeling miserable and scared. I hope you are all feeling much better than I am!

:hugs: I hate when there is nothing you can do when something bad is going on, wish there was some way we could help, but it's just more of the waiting game to see what's going on.

As for me, I'm feeling nervous for clomid and wondering if it will work or not, how many cycles I have to go through, and if it will give me horrible hot flashes at work and make everyone wonder what is wrong with me. Everyone at work knows I eventually want kids, so yesterday when I said I couldn't lift much one of them asked me if I was, "with child," I told her, "No, I'm just not very strong so a lot of stuff is heavy to me." I even got coworkers that have known me for two months that have me figured out, there is no way I am going to be able to hide it when I am actually pregnant. They know I am trying to get my periods back on track, but only one or two people in other departments know the real reason I am trying to get my cycle back on track asap. I am pretty dang easy to read though, so I wouldn't be suprised if some of the other females have caught on, there are already a few of them that are waiting and excited and telling me to get on it already because they want to see my prego belly. Hopefully for their sake I don't turn into a pregnant scary monster and yell at everyone. I can't wait! I am still in that stage where I am thinking yeah I can get pregnant in the next few months, but really I am thinking, it might not happen for a long time and I am going to be in major disbelief when it actually happens. I don't think it will be real until I see a pregnant belly, or I start throwing up multiple mornings in a row. Hopefully I don't have morning sickness though!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. I'm hoping to hear good news in the next few days. Hope is all I can do I guess. I just got off the phone with my mother and she said they brought him out of his induced coma last night and he seemed to be responding well but they are keeping him heavily medicated so he won't panic or get excited. He is still on a respirator and they are monitoring him closely. In the ICU they won't let you go in the room and touch him so it not to contaminate or get him excited. You can stand at the door and look at him...which I'm not sure I can handle in my emotional state. But I may go later today to see my other family members there who are hopefully holding up well....Just so worried:cry:

Lovetoteach it is difficult to hide a pregnancy around people you see everyday and they will surely pick up on it if they see you often. I wouldn't be concerned with hiding it though. And it's so true, I still can't believe it even though I am absolutely HUGE. I have had very few/mild symptoms throughout this whole pregnancy and sometimes I forget I'm pregnant. It worries me that maybe baby isn't there sometimes and time seems to drag sometimes instead of fly. Hoping they let me here the heartbeat on Thurs when I go see the OB and I hope it's all good news. Also, lovetoteach I KNOW it's hard to be positive but don't get so down...there's no reason to think the clomid won't work for you. In fact it may even happen this first cycle, you never know. I certainly didn't expect to get pregnant! I have faith it's going to work for both you and Rachel and within the next few months you'll both be joining me!

Rachel Are you bd'ing like crazy this weekend? That temp is going to shoot up within the next few days and I hope hope hope you catch it!FX'd!


----------



## Rachel789

We BD'ed yesterday in the morning and will again this evening-hopefully since it will be about 1.5 days in between that will give the :spermy: enough time to replenish good enough! I am going to take an OPK today I wasn't able to yesterday. Do you girls think 3 hours is enough time to limit fluid intake and hold my pee for a test today? I normally like to do 4 hours but I don't want to limit my fluids that long because clomid has seriously dried me out. I have never been this dry before it is worrying me. I am taking mucinex around the clock but it can't thin non existent cm :wacko: I did inject the preseed internally when we BD'ed yesterday and will again tonight so hopefully that will help the issue, I am scared that being dried out will decrease my chances :(

lovetoteach-Everyone is different with s/e on clomid. For me they were pretty mild. I had a mild head ache the whole 5 days I was on the pills and the hot flashes were really mild and did not bother me. I am honestly not even 100% sure what I was feeling was hotflashes! The only s/e that is upsetting me is the fact that my cm is dried out. I was really hoping that wouldnt happen to me since I usually have a ton of cm. :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I would think 3 hours would be enough time. I would rather drink as much water as possible during the day anyways to help with cm, I don't think three hours instead of four would be to much of a difference.

As for me I am spotting again today enough for a tampon, still no red yet, but I still have four more days of provera.


----------



## Rachel789

I bet AF will start for you any day now. Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm sure AF will start at any time now lovetoteach. That is great!

Rachel I'm sure that 3 hours is plenty of time. I didn't always hold my urine and I still got pos opks. Some people just don't need overly concentrated urine. Also with my pregnancy tests my 2mu was always more positive than my fmu. :shrug: 

Anyway I went to the hospital and spent 4 hours in the ICU waiting room with some of my family. What a day. I went in once to see my grandfather for a few minutes. He looked ok overall but just hooked up to all of those machines including a respirator, life support, tons of tubes and needles. I controlled myself pretty well the nurses seemed optomistic and said when he does move and open his eyes he is very strong. They have to keep him well sedated in order to keep him there or he would most likely yank everything out. I should explain that he is not a fragile old man at all. He is very strong and active and doesn't look his age really. He's definately a tough guy and that is why this is such a shock and comes as a devestating blow to us. I have hope I just wish he would get better soon because I can't take a lot of pain right now. In fact my depression started shortly after the death of my great grandmother a few years ago, that amongst work and stress just sent me into a deep depression. I can't deal with that at the moment so I just hope for the best. 

Sorry so long, I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

That is good news that the nurse sounded optimistic. I really hope he pulls through and goes on to live a healthy life!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg I have such a headache today. I'm wondering if it is my sinuses or just pregnancy related. Going to maybe clean up a bit around here and give my mom a call or something. I don't know, I am just so boring and lonely most days. Anyway just hoping to feel better and hoping everything goes well today.

Rachel did you O yet? Just keep bd'ing until that temp really shoots up. I forgot to check your chart and will do so now. I hope this is your month. It very well could be. fx'd.

Lovetoteach how many days of provera do you have left? I hope you get AF SOON and then you cold start the clomid. I'm sure you can't wait to get af and see signs of O in your chart. Hopefully you'll catch the first egg and you and Rachel could worry about pregnancy together! It's nice to have someone to worry with because husbands don't really understand why we get so upset. I'll be waiting for the good news!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I completely understand feeling bored and lonely as I work from home so I spend a lot of time alone. I hope your headache goes away soon :hugs:

I did an opk yesterday but it was negative. It looked like my opks usually do, a medium shade to it. I didn't think the dr. was right for some reason I had a feeling I wouldn't o sunday or monday. I just really hope I get my positive opk today or tomorrow. If I don't get it by tomorrow I will start to be worried maybe the egg stopped maturing :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I completely understand feeling bored and lonely as I work from home so I spend a lot of time alone. I hope your headache goes away soon :hugs:
> 
> I did an opk yesterday but it was negative. It looked like my opks usually do, a medium shade to it. I didn't think the dr. was right for some reason I had a feeling I wouldn't o sunday or monday. I just really hope I get my positive opk today or tomorrow. If I don't get it by tomorrow I will start to be worried maybe the egg stopped maturing :(

Just cause the egg is maturing doesn't mean it'll be ready when she says it is. It might be a few days yet but I would be confident in thinking you definately will O. Just give it a few more days. And you know opks are weird and depending on your surge you might never get much of a positive. I'd just keep bd'ing until I saw the temp rise. Don't get down yet you still have a great chance.


----------



## Rachel789

OPK was negative again today :( I really hope it happens in the next 2-3 days. I think since the OPK was negative yesterday and today I am safe to take off one day of BD'ing right? We BD'ed Saturday a.m. and last night. I just don't want to over do it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> OPK was negative again today :( I really hope it happens in the next 2-3 days. I think since the OPK was negative yesterday and today I am safe to take off one day of BD'ing right? We BD'ed Saturday a.m. and last night. I just don't want to over do it.

Yeah I'd say skipping one day won't hurt. Just make sure you go again tues. I'm thinking you'll O on tues or wed. Be sure to bd both days if possible and maybe even take more than one opk today and the next few days. One in the afternoonish and one in the evening and then be sure to replenish your fluids in the evening. I remember having a neg opk in the afternoon and a pos in the evening So my surge was probably overnight. Don't be too stressed just bd when you can and if the opks are stressing you then don't use them. You'll be just fine and you still have a chance to catch the egg. I even bet you will.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you. I just read that going at it everyday for many days in a row is bad for sperm count. I think it is ok to do a few days in a row but if I am not going to O until say Wed I want to make sure we space out the BDing enough!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you. I just read that going at it everyday for many days in a row is bad for sperm count. I think it is ok to do a few days in a row but if I am not going to O until say Wed I want to make sure we space out the BDing enough!

Well there is no reason to think that your DH doesn't have a healthy supply and bd'ing everyay once a day won't hurt. It's when you start going into more than once a day and more than one ejaculation a day which will depleat his swimmers. Once every 24 hours or so is fine. So if you do it everyday for a few days I wouldn't be concerned. Also make sure you don't get out or bed and clean up for a little while and let gravity help those swimmers where they need to go. Prop up your butt even... I know that when we conceived I didn't go straight away to the bathroom or clean up. I cuddled with DH for a bit and then maybe a half hour or 45 minutes...I don't know maybe it was even an hour I went and cleaned up. We weren't technically ttc at the moment but ntnp and so I didn't prop my butt up that time. lol


----------



## Bambina

i use to have a perfect 28 day cycle with a 5 day period. 

I then got pregnant and after jennifer was born i had implanon put in. I had it removed september last year and ever since my cycle is all over the place. It's normally around 40 days down. But last month was 22 :S

I haven't temped in a while we took a few month's break of just B.d'ing every 2 days. But no look that we know off. I'm going to start temping again to see if i can work out when i ovulate, otherwise im confussled. 

But...

What my phone apps and my husband's tell us that we ovulated the last few days of May. But luckily i have a blood test on wednesday for other reasons. So if i am pregnant it will tell us, saves buying a HPT :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Bambina said:


> i use to have a perfect 28 day cycle with a 5 day period.
> 
> I then got pregnant and after jennifer was born i had implanon put in. I had it removed september last year and ever since my cycle is all over the place. It's normally around 40 days down. But last month was 22 :S
> 
> I haven't temped in a while we took a few month's break of just B.d'ing every 2 days. But no look that we know off. I'm going to start temping again to see if i can work out when i ovulate, otherwise im confussled.
> 
> But...
> 
> What my phone apps and my husband's tell us that we ovulated the last few days of May. But luckily i have a blood test on wednesday for other reasons. So if i am pregnant it will tell us, saves buying a HPT :)

I hope you can get your cycles back on track. We all know how difficult it is to have regular cycles after bc.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'll be 15 weeks on thurs and I also have a doctors appt so fx'd they let me hear the heartbeat. More blood testing the day I'm 16+6 weeks and then gender scan at 20+1 weeks. Every once in a while I feel something and I'm not 100% sure if it's baby or digestion/gas. Still worrying away and a nervous wreck. My grandfather is SLOWLY recovering but it's still very up in there air if he will return to health or take a turn for the worst. Just worried about so much.:nope:

Anyway ladies I hope you are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

That is good to hear he is at least on his way to recovery.

I hope you get to hear the heartbeat. I am so excited to find out the gender next month. :) If it isn't the baby you are feeling now you will be feeling him or her very soon I'm sure!

I finally saw some stretchy cm today. It is not clear but stretchy so maybe it is the start of ewcm. I hope I get my positive today...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> That is good to hear he is at least on his way to recovery.
> 
> I hope you get to hear the heartbeat. I am so excited to find out the gender next month. :) If it isn't the baby you are feeling now you will be feeling him or her very soon I'm sure!
> 
> I finally saw some stretchy cm today. It is not clear but stretchy so maybe it is the start of ewcm. I hope I get my positive today...

Good luck on the opks. If it isn't 100%pos I'd bd anyway as I see your temp creeping up a bit and it may be a bit of a bump before it shoots up. I'd be confident in the stretchy cm and the slight temp shift to indicate O is near. I'll keep my fx'd.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope so!! We are def going to BD today regardless of how the opk looks. Our goal is every other day but if I get a positive opk or continue to see lots of ewcm it will be daily :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That is good to hear he is at least on his way to recovery.
> 
> I hope you get to hear the heartbeat. I am so excited to find out the gender next month. :) If it isn't the baby you are feeling now you will be feeling him or her very soon I'm sure!
> 
> I finally saw some stretchy cm today. It is not clear but stretchy so maybe it is the start of ewcm. I hope I get my positive today...
> 
> Good luck on the opks. If it isn't 100%pos I'd bd anyway as I see your temp creeping up a bit and it may be a bit of a bump before it shoots up. I'd be confident in the stretchy cm and the slight temp shift to indicate O is near. I'll keep my fx'd.Click to expand...

Agreed, hopefully it's on it's way up up up!

Good to hear your grandfather is getting better, hopefully he just continues to recover and get better everyday. Sometimes it's hard to bring logic into the picture at a time where emotions take over ( I know because my emotions take over all to often), but you have to just remind yourself that it takes older people longer to recover then us youngens, so it may be a slow recovery, but slow and steady is still good, just makes you worry longer. 

As for me, still a little spotting and two more days of provera! Just waiting for my body to let loose already. I think my reproductive system has had enough rest already, now it needs to be busy for the next 9 months. Chop chop ovaries, lets get moving!


----------



## ImSoTired

The truth is he is much stronger than I am and if what happened to him ever happened to me I'd be ashes by now. What he's gone through is horrific and I am honestly surprised he has made it, which is why I'm holding on to hope because he is most likely out of all of us to pull through especially since he's made it so far. Just hoping and praying for the best outcome. It's just hard for me to handle.

Oh Lovetoteach...haha. I know you are certainly ready to get a new cycle started and I hope you get AF full force any minute (i do hope it isn't painful though). I'm just sure that you'll be ovulating in no time. Best of luck. 

Rachel I think your opk will be positive at some point today. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So 30% red 70% brown, medium flow and it has been going on all day this time, should I wait a day more to call it cycle day one, or would today be day one? I don't know if I am suppose to wait until it's more red... Tomorrow night will be my last provera pill, I guess I should probably call my doctor tomorrow and see what they count as day one?


----------



## Rachel789

Some drs call any bleeding cd1 some want full flow. If you have a medium flow all day I would think today is cd1 but I would check with your Dr and see what they prefer. 

:wohoo: yayyy for af! On to your hopefully first and last clomid cycle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Some drs call any bleeding cd1 some want full flow. If you have a medium flow all day I would think today is cd1 but I would check with your Dr and see what they prefer.
> 
> :wohoo: yayyy for af! On to your hopefully first and last clomid cycle!

It's hard for me to grasp that today is CD1, guess I should note it on fertility friend as a flow instead of spotting so I can FINALLY start a new chart. :):happydance:


----------



## gavinsmom

I was on implannon for 2years just had It removed January 19,2012 my husband and I began ttc immediately and February 14 I got my first positive hpt,but a few days later I got my period we were devustaded &still trying with no luck since the bleeding in February which I'm assuming was a period bcuz it lasted 6days I've been tracking my periods and my cycles are 24-27days my last period was may 26 and i was 3days late but it still lasted almost one week! I am so depressed and anxious I don't understand why I am not pregnant and beginning to think maybe something is wrong with me or that i may be infertile which I'm not sure of because I have already had a son who will be 3in July...I'm noticing the passed week ive been having slight anxiety attacks which is not normal for me is it odd,also I am so emotional and easily irritated but I'm guessing it could be because I'm supposed to get my period next week...is all this normal what can I do to increase my chances of getting pregnant???


----------



## Rachel789

gavinsmom said:


> I was on implannon for 2years just had It removed January 19,2012 my husband and I began ttc immediately and February 14 I got my first positive hpt,but a few days later I got my period we were devustaded &still trying with no luck since the bleeding in February which I'm assuming was a period bcuz it lasted 6days I've been tracking my periods and my cycles are 24-27days my last period was may 26 and i was 3days late but it still lasted almost one week! I am so depressed and anxious I don't understand why I am not pregnant and beginning to think maybe something is wrong with me or that i may be infertile which I'm not sure of because I have already had a son who will be 3in July...I'm noticing the passed week ive been having slight anxiety attacks which is not normal for me is it odd,also I am so emotional and easily irritated but I'm guessing it could be because I'm supposed to get my period next week...is all this normal what can I do to increase my chances of getting pregnant???

Sometimes it can take up to a year for our bodies to normalize post bcp. I would try not to worry too much especially since you know you have the ability to get pregnant. Any given cycle you only have a 25% chance of falling pregnant. Just keep trying and tracking when you O and time BD'ing right and I am sure it will happen for you soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is up, the highest it has been in awhile but I don't think I o'ed yet because I haven't seen a true positive opk yet. I am going to take another one today. Hopefully it is either positive or really light so I will know either way something happened or is going to happen!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is up, the highest it has been in awhile but I don't think I o'ed yet because I haven't seen a true positive opk yet. I am going to take another one today. Hopefully it is either positive or really light so I will know either way something happened or is going to happen!

Maybe you O'd over night with a short surge because that is a nice temp rise. Good thing you bd'd last night! I'm going to keep my fx'd for you because I think you O'd and I really hope you catch the egg! Like I said about the opks...sometimes they're just nearly positive and sometimes you miss the surge. Yay! how great!

Yay lovetoteach! I'd say a day you flow is prob AF but you should def call and ask the doctor just in case. I'd say that the brown blood is just because you haven't bled in so long so I'd think it was normal for a girl who's been having a 160 or 70 some day cycles.I'm sure you are releived to get it though and I hope the clomid gets you O'ing soon! Hooray!

I have my dr appt tomorrow and I'll be 15 weeks. I can't believe it. I wish I were further already but what can I do. Trying to relax and not worry too much today. Hopefully all will go well at my appt and and then maybe I'll go over to the next building and see my family in the ICU waiting room. Ugg. And I should go shopping as well as the house is getting low on food:dohh:. So much to do always!


----------



## Rachel789

15 weeks how exciting! Let us know how your appt goes. I hope you get to hear the heartbeat again :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> 15 weeks how exciting! Let us know how your appt goes. I hope you get to hear the heartbeat again :)

I hope so too because at this point it's the only way I'll know baby is ok. NO scan for 5 weeks!:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Ok let me know what you think of my opks from the past three days. Are any positive?

Monday

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001.jpg

Tuesday

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002.jpg

Today

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg

If my temp is still up or higher tomorrow I may believe I o'ed last night and maybe yesterday's opk was on the way up surging (took it at 2 pm) and todays taken at the same time was still part of the surge. What do you girls think?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Temp is up, the highest it has been in awhile but I don't think I o'ed yet because I haven't seen a true positive opk yet. I am going to take another one today. Hopefully it is either positive or really light so I will know either way something happened or is going to happen!
> 
> Maybe you O'd over night with a short surge because that is a nice temp rise. Good thing you bd'd last night! I'm going to keep my fx'd for you because I think you O'd and I really hope you catch the egg! Like I said about the opks...sometimes they're just nearly positive and sometimes you miss the surge. Yay! how great!
> 
> Yay lovetoteach! I'd say a day you flow is prob AF but you should def call and ask the doctor just in case. I'd say that the brown blood is just because you haven't bled in so long so I'd think it was normal for a girl who's been having a 160 or 70 some day cycles.I'm sure you are releived to get it though and I hope the clomid gets you O'ing soon! Hooray!
> 
> I have my dr appt tomorrow and I'll be 15 weeks. I can't believe it. I wish I were further already but what can I do. Trying to relax and not worry too much today. Hopefully all will go well at my appt and and then maybe I'll go over to the next building and see my family in the ICU waiting room. Ugg. And I should go shopping as well as the house is getting low on food:dohh:. So much to do always!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Horray for pregnancy check ups :) Can't wait to have my first one. Today is 95% red, woo hoo, a few days closer to clomid and hopefully my first real chance at getting pregnant.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Ok let me know what you think of my opks from the past three days. Are any positive?
> 
> Monday
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001.jpg
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002.jpg
> 
> Today
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg
> 
> If my temp is still up or higher tomorrow I may believe I o'ed last night and maybe yesterday's opk was on the way up surging (took it at 2 pm) and todays taken at the same time was still part of the surge. What do you girls think?

Yesterday's and today's look pretty dark, but I am not sure how dark your positives are, so it's hard to know for sure. They are definitely darker then the other ones though. OPKs and I are not exactly friends though, I have seen sooooo many that look just like your last two OPKs, but if that isn't the norm for you I would say that it is probably the start and the tail end of your O since your temps are going up. Hopefully the next few days your temp just keeps rising and rising so you will know for sure. I am so excited for us :) Can't wait unil we are all posting about pregnancy doctor visits. I am nervous for my first round of clomid, ahh two more days... I still can't believe I need help to do what my body should do all on it's own, but oh well, mothers will do anything for their children, and that starts WAY before they are even born! I am so moody today, every little thing is making me cry, even the show Dance Moms made me cry, i'm feeling a little crazy already.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-That is so true about already doing anything for our children starting before they are even conceived! But it will all be worth it in the end. :) This is all so exciting for us I bet we will both be pregnant very soon, I can't wait!!!

I struggle figuring out these opks but the digis are too expensive and with my cycles I never wanted to spend money on them. Most of my opks look like the first pic from Monday so hopefully this is my positive. We have been getting lots of BD'ing in so hopefully we are well covered. We have been using pre seed and I am elevating hips for about 30 mins after.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope your appt goes well today imsotired!

lovetoteach-What CD do you start clomid on, 3 or 5? Did you ever call the dr. to figure out what day they want to count as cd1?

My temp went up today :happydance: I can't believe I finally o'ed at a normal time not too late not too early. I am so relieved the clomid worked for me, now I just need to get pregnant! I think we timed bd'ing well so I hope we have a good chance. I am still not 100% sure what day is o day. FF says CD 16 but my opks on sunday and monday were light then they looked close to positive if not positive tues and wed. So I think I may have o'ed late night Tuesday. What do you girls think? I think we will BD once more today just in case, I am not taking any chances!


----------



## Bean66

Not been around for ages sorry. Do pop in and catch up now and then.

Yay to O Rachel!! I'd say you O'd Tuesday night. Unlikely you O'd begire surge. What time did you do OPK on Tuesday? Great bd timing! Everything crossed!!

Lovetoteach - good luck with clomid!! Fxd for that BFP!

Imsotired - sorry to read about your grandpa. Hope he's improving. :hugs: yay to bring 15 weeks though!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry I've been a bit out there and scarce. Spending plenty of time worrying and at the hospital with family. Hoping to hear a big improvement in my grandfather in a few days. He is definately in there because when he is awake it's him 100% but the drugs and the respirator and everything is just stopping him from being as lively as usual and as talkative as usual. I was so sad when we went to see him yesterday I didn't sleep well last night. There is something inside us that when we see a loved one like that we want to help them and it breaks our heart that we can't. All I can do is pray and hope for the best.

Rachel I agree the last 2 opks look positive. Especially the last. I agree with Bean that you probably O'd tues night. I like your chances. It all looks good and I'll keep my fx'd for you for this cycle!

Lovetoteach, Yay for AF! I can't wait to hear the clomid working for you as well. I'm sure in a few weeks or so you'll be bd'ing and hopefully catching the egg. I'll keep my fx'd for you too!

Thanks bean, I see baby in your avatar. Beautiful pic!:flow:

I had my OB appt today and my blood pressure was much more normal than last time though still a tad on the high side. Understandably so as I'm worried to death about EVERYTHING and I haven't slept. Actually dropped 2 or 3 lbs. Probably just water weight. Forgot to mention to the nurse a strange symptom I've been having but it's probably just a nerve maybe I'll remember next time. She found the heartbeat MUCH quicker this time. Like 1-2-3. She listened for a second and said it sounded good. No protein or sugar in urine. Said my belly measured well when she felt it. So all clear for this month. Fx's it keeps going this well.

I hope you're all doing well and sorry this is so long!x

Oh and hooray for 15 weeks!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-Glad to hear your appt went well! That is great you got to hear the heartbeat again, I am sure it made you feel much better. When do we get to see more bump pics? I hope to hear good news about your grandfather in the coming days.

bean-it is so good to see you here again! How is your pregnancy treating you? I take my opks around 2 pm everytime. I hope we caught the egg, I think we did all we could now I just have to wait!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-Glad to hear your appt went well! That is great you got to hear the heartbeat again, I am sure it made you feel much better. When do we get to see more bump pics? I hope to hear good news about your grandfather in the coming days.
> 
> bean-it is so good to see you here again! How is your pregnancy treating you? I take my opks around 2 pm everytime. I hope we caught the egg, I think we did all we could now I just have to wait!

lol. I'll take another pic sometime soon. Maybe at 16 weeks if I'm feeling ambitious or guttsy. I'm probably exactly the same as the last one. I haven't felt too much stretching lately. when I popped I was pains and stretching feelings for nearly a week prior. Everyone is now noticing I look pregnant it is nice that they don't just think I look fat but it's also a bit embarassing :dohh: I'm sure I'll be huge soon enough.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks.

All's good Rachel - had my 12 week scan yesterday. I was petrified nothing would be there.

Yeah I think you O'd the Tuesday evening/Wednesday morning.

Imsotired - glad your grandfather is in the mend. I'm a worrier too. Good your BP has come down. Stress and apprehension will definitely raise it a little. Glad you got to hear the heartbeat.

What weird symptom are you having?


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All's good Rachel - had my 12 week scan yesterday. I was petrified nothing would be there.
> 
> Yeah I think you O'd the Tuesday evening/Wednesday morning.
> 
> Imsotired - glad your grandfather is in the mend. I'm a worrier too. Good your BP has come down. Stress and apprehension will definitely raise it a little. Glad you got to hear the heartbeat.
> 
> What weird symptom are you having?

Went to hospital and he is doing well:flower:. What a relief. 

My weird symptom is I have a warm sensation in my right hip (or in my abdomen near my hip) when I lie on my left side? It's the weirdest thing ever. It's not at all painful and it's not hot to the touch but it feels hot on the inside. I forgot to mention it to the nurse when we were discussing symptoms. It goes away shortly after rolling over onto my right side or back. I'm trying to avoid lying on my back at lest but it is suddenly more confortable than anything else:dohh: So frustrating when you can't get comfortable.I don't know, very strange:shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

TWO babies on the board now!! Yay, congrats Bean! Imsotired, he/she is the size of an orange now, I love that little fruit ticker. My right ovary feels large size, or so I think it's my ovary... who knows what it is, but it's on the right side and I am still flowing. Cycle day three for me. I start clomid cycle day five. I have a feeling that my period is only going to last one or two more days, it's all bright red now, but seems to be getting less as the day goes on. I was thinking that we would start to bd every other day after my period stops, but if it's going to stop on cycle day 4 or 5, that seems way early. DH is not one that is up for bding a bizillion times, but will try very hard if I say it's needed. I think cd 5 is a tad early, but then I think of how early Rachel O'd on her first cycle of clomid and I get worried and want to cover ALL my basis. Then I think about how they tell you to not even start opks until 2-3 days after clomid, and I am doing clomid cd 5-9...


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-That is great news about your grandfather! I hope he continues to get better and stronger each day :hugs: That is a strange symptom but if it isn't painful it probably is harmless but it can't hurt to mention it next time you are at the dr or call and ask. 

lovetoteach-I o'ed on CD 7 that cycle, it was a very strange fluke. The same thing happened to a girl I chat with on another thread after taking provera and starting clomid her first cycle. She said her dr. said that early on couldn't have had anything to do with the clomid so who knows :shrug: I think we both must have had eggs from the previous cycle that were a decent size but we took provera and it stopped it from o'ing and it was just ready to go next cycle so bam O'ed early. So you never know what kind of crazy new thing your body will do, it can't hurt to start BD'ing every other day at least by CD 6. If it is too much for DH then maybe do every 2 days until cd 12 then do every other. I think I wore my DH out this fertile period. I drug him to bed once more last night just to be safe, I am just so paranoid about not giving us the best chance at catching the egg this cycle. I want to get pregnant and be done with all this TTC business I am over it! :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

I just feel a TON better as we went to see my grandfather yesterday and he was out of bed, in a chair, Talking! He is still a bit medicated and he has a bit of a hard time controlling his body 100%(I think because of all the sedation) and his voice is very low and raspy because he had the respirator in for a week. Other than that he was his old self being feisty and cracking jokes. He is still a bit tired I think but he was awake for 4 or 5 hours (consecutively!) to eat his own dinner (nothing solid yet as he still is ill and throat is raw). It's got to be a miracle! Had anyone else seen him a few days ago, even Wed, they would have said it looks grim, not too sure if he'd come out of it and if so not completely. Whew. I feel as though a weight has been lifted. I slept through the night last night as well! So now I'm bck to just worrying about baby full time but hope everything is going well in there. I can't wait or another scan!

Anyway You def O'd Rachel and I can't wait until it's time to test! How exciting! I really hope this is your month!!!

Lovetoteach congrats on AF and starting clomid soon. I'm sure it'll work for you and I hope you can get your DH to BD accordingly. I wouldn't worry too much about O'ing early like Rachel as I doubt it happens often. Just bd a few times in the early stage and then see if you can't get him to do every other day or every few days. If you keep a close eye with opks though you shouldn't have a problem getting him to for 2 or 3 days in a row when you get a pos. As you said he wants a child and he'll do it if you think it's the time. I'm really routing for you! I'm sure you can't wait to just ovulate already!

I'm feeling pretty good but I'll be busy all this weekend with birthdays, fathers day, a party, and probably going to the hospital. DH needs a haircut and I still haven't got the fathers day gifts! TOO MUCH to do! AHH! Hopefully next week will be a bit more relaxing and perhaps DH will start painting the rooms I want him to paint.Fx'd for that!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-I am so glad to hear you are feeling better and your grandfather is recovering so well, that is amazing!

lovetoteach-Are you getting a cd14 scan to check your follies? It isn't cheap but it is so nice to know for sure if clomid is working so you don't waste your time, if there are no follies the dr could start you on provera again right away so you can get started on a higher dose. But I do have faith that 50 mg is just what your ovaries need for a boost to get o'ing.

I really hope we both get pregnant this cycle, our due dates would be sooo close!! I am not one for early testing so I am going to wait until I am late to test, I would rather see AF than BFN. So I likely won't test until 15 or even 16 dpo as I hear clomid can extend your LP.

You know what's funny is the few times I o'ed on my own since stopping bcp like clock work within a couple days my nipples would get REALLY sensitive so that was always my sure sign I o'ed, well last cycle and so far this cycle no sensitive nips. I guess it's because my hormones are different? Not sure but strange. Last cycle I literally had ZERO post o symptoms, that is why I was so convinced I didn't o. So far I have been feeling some strange mild cramps I guess is the best way to describe it. I have heard clomid can make the TWW symptoms seem so much like preg symptoms so I will try not to read into anything.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oohh.:baby: You two would have March and/or April babies if you both catch the egg this cycle!:baby: Yay! I'm only about 3 months ahead, not that far off really. Yay! How exciting! As for post O symptoms I'm not sure how much the clomid will effect you, ya know, but I thought I was pretty much out and I wasn't very confident. My breasts always get a bit sore near AF like 3 to 5 days before and that's exactly what happened. They did however get more sore as time went on, and I was having the AF like cramping so I thought nothing of it. Actually had I not been very tired the night before and had a dream I got a BFP I wouldn't have tested so early or maybe not at all until I was a week or more late. So I agree you can't really use your post o symptoms and yu may as well wait until AF is due or late to test. But I'd definately be excited to hear when you finally do, probably in about 2 weeks or so i guess. Hooray!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes you would be very close in due dates with us as well! 3 months is nothing :)

I am def going to wait until late not just because of seeing BFN but when I get a + I want a blaring +, no putting the test in different light and different angles analyzing wondering if the line is really there or not. I just want a yay or nay!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a definate pos at 12 dpo on frer but I found the digi very helpful in helping to assure me about my lines on 11dpo. But my test wasn't as dark as the control until maybe 16 0r 17 dpo? Hard to remember.:shrug: Very good though don't test any earlier than when AF is due. That way your tests won't be wasted either. 

:happydance: So much excitement on this thread for the next few weeks! I have a good feeling we will get giid news soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yes you would be very close in due dates with us as well! 3 months is nothing :)
> 
> I am def going to wait until late not just because of seeing BFN but when I get a + I want a blaring +, no putting the test in different light and different angles analyzing wondering if the line is really there or not. I just want a yay or nay!

Agreed, I hope I can wait until it would be a definite positive and I am scared of catching a chemical pregnancy that tricks me into thinking it's the real deal in for the long hall pregnancy. I think I will take yalls device and BD every two days from the end of my period and then every other day starting around cd 12. I think I might even bite the bullet and get some "real" (aka more expensive) clear blue opks just this once. What day did you start testing with OPKs Rachel? Aren't you doing clomid cd 5-9 too? Tomorrow is clomid day one :)

Imsotired, that is great news about your grandfather, he sure does sound like a fighter.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I did 5-9 as well. I took my first opk on CD 12 but then didn't take another one until cd 15 because I had my scan on CD 14. My days looks a little messed up in my chart because I initially counted Saturday as CD1 and took my clomid according to that but then my dr. said she wanted to count CD 1 as Sunday so I guess if that is correct I actually took my clomid on CD 4-8, still worked just fine though. :)

Hopefully you won't have bad side effects. I didn't really notice many hot flashes they were really mild if they were even a hot flash and I also had a mild headache for a few days while on it but it wasn't too bad. Some days I felt really tired and just kind of off like I was getting sick. Overall it wasn't bad and TOTALLY worthy it!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Holy evil witch! I forgot what it feels like to be a girl. Bloating and cramps, NOT fun... I am so glad that I hardly ever felt period pains like this in the past. No wonder some chicks want to scream at everyone when it's that time of the month. In other news, I started clomid today :) Clomid day one, cycle day 5 and counting.

Your temp is climbing Rachel, woo hoo!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for starting clomid :happydance:

I hope my temp keeps climbing :thumbup:

imsotired-how has your weekend been?


----------



## NurseSooz

Hey girls - don't want to gatecrash your thread as I see your a tight group but I just want to say thanks for making me feel less alone. I came off microgynon late April and had my usual pill bleed but haven't had anything since. I've been reading all about your journeys on this thread and I think you're all amazing women. I wish I'd never ever gone on BCP - if only I'd known :cry: big hugs and huge amounts of baby dust to you and a happy healthy 9 months to those of you who have a wee bun!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay for clomid Lovetoteach! Sorry you've got the bloating and cramping I was always one to get AWFUL period symptoms. Hoping they calm down after baby comes.

Rachel your temp looks great! How exciting!Fx'd you caught the egg!

NurseSooz you are certainly not alone! I also wish I had never went on the bcp as I think I'd probably have a child by now but I'm happy I'm at least well on my way. I know how bad it feels to not know what's going on with your body. Just keep an eye on it and good luck! I hope you can get back on track really soon.

I am having a very busy weekend. And It isn't over yet! My grandfather is doing somewhat better but I still worry a bit. It's looking better though. We go visit about every other day. I have a large family so someone is there everyday and my grandmother stays all day usually. Other than that we have been visiting with other family and DH got his haircut, got some shopping in and need to do a bit more today but I'm letting DH sleep in. I feel pretty good. Just a bit crampy and I have a bad headache today. Sinuses maybe? Going to my parents house tonight and I have to help my mom make dinner as she will be visiting the hospital for a while but I have to pick a few things up from the store, hence the shopping... 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

NurseSooz said:


> Hey girls - don't want to gatecrash your thread as I see your a tight group but I just want to say thanks for making me feel less alone. I came off microgynon late April and had my usual pill bleed but haven't had anything since. I've been reading all about your journeys on this thread and I think you're all amazing women. I wish I'd never ever gone on BCP - if only I'd known :cry: big hugs and huge amounts of baby dust to you and a happy healthy 9 months to those of you who have a wee bun!

No worries about "crashing in" on our thread, everyone is welcome, it certainly helps to know you aren't alone in the post BCP torture. We have all come a looong way and you can feel free to complain away, sometimes it helps to just vent. I hope that your body whips it's self into shape soon, good luck!


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks so much for being so lovely! You chicks have been through so much and I admire you all for it. In a way I'm totally terrified that I've got a v long road ahead. I'm so angry I didn't come off BCP sooner. I could totally kick myself. I'm on CD 40 since my last breakthrough bleed from BCP. My cycles have been irregular previously but I've never waited ages for one. Ive had tons of BFNs and I don't want to test anymore due to the fear of seeing another sad wee line. I've bought agnus castus and evening primrose and have started taking it in the hope it kicks my AF into gear. I don't have great hope in my TTC journey. Sadly I'm not someone that luck has ever really come to. Thanks so much for your kind words and great attitudes. I know I'm early into it but I'm so scared :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

NurseSooz said:


> Thanks so much for being so lovely! You chicks have been through so much and I admire you all for it. In a way I'm totally terrified that I've got a v long road ahead. I'm so angry I didn't come off BCP sooner. I could totally kick myself. I'm on CD 40 since my last breakthrough bleed from BCP. My cycles have been irregular previously but I've never waited ages for one. Ive had tons of BFNs and I don't want to test anymore due to the fear of seeing another sad wee line. I've bought agnus castus and evening primrose and have started taking it in the hope it kicks my AF into gear. I don't have great hope in my TTC journey. Sadly I'm not someone that luck has ever really come to. Thanks so much for your kind words and great attitudes. I know I'm early into it but I'm so scared :cry:

Angus cactus brought on my first cycle after my breakthrough bleeding at the end of my last pack of bcp. It took a few months, I think two months, but it worked.


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome Nursesooz! We can definitely relate with you. It is so frustrating coming off bcp and you just want normal cycles so you can try without worrying about irregular cycles. A lot of women do regulate within a few months of stopping BCP. I really hope AF shows for you soon (or doesnt and you get a BFP!) and that your next cycle is much shorter.

imsotired-Glad to hear your grandfather is still showing progress!

lovetoteach-hows the clomid so far? Any side effects?

Not much to speak of here symptom wise. I am sleeping REALLY bad though and it has been this way for a couple weeks now, it is driving me crazy, I am soooo sick of it. I literally wake up 3-5 times a night. It must be the hormones and clomid, that is the only thing I can think of, it sucks!!

My temps looks nice and all but I know very well that could mean notta. I am going to try my best to not be too negative but to also not get my hopes up too much. I hope the next 9 days goes by fast.


----------



## ImSoTired

So happy my busy weekend is over! Going to try and stay home for a few days and clean the house and relax before going shopping/ out/ to hospital. I keep getting headaches which sucks! I'm not sure if it is pregnancy related or just sinus problems as I can't take my allergy meds. I also have a pulling/stretching sensation sometimes when I move. Yesterday on the way to the grocery store I sneezed and WOW, OUCH, I pulled a muscle in my stomach :dohh:. Baby must be growing more. Nearly a month to my next scan! Then we will know if baby is pink or blue:baby:. I'm still worrying here and there.

Rachel good work not reading into symptoms or lack of. I always thought the 2ww was so difficult. I would go absolutely crazy sometimes. Except last time because I honestly had no faith that we had caught the egg. I can't wait until this week or so goes by though to see whether or not you caught it. I really hope you did!

Lovetoteach I hope you are doing well and I can't wait to see when O! Yay for progress!

Hope evryone is having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-sorry to hear about the headaches :( Are you able to take anything for them, is there anything that is safe to take or are you just stuck dealing with them? 

I am so excited to find out the gender of your baby!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-sorry to hear about the headaches :( Are you able to take anything for them, is there anything that is safe to take or are you just stuck dealing with them?
> 
> I am so excited to find out the gender of your baby!!

I can take tylenol but I try not to take it often and I only take one at a time. Sometimes it works better than others. I don't know whether it is a blood volume issue or a sinus issue but either way the headache sucks. Thats why I'm hoping to stay home and relax for a few days. 

I can't wait to see if baby is a boy or a girl! How exciting!:happydance: I have been feeling the last few weeks that it might be a girl but it's probably just wishful thinking. I'll take whatever I can get though and will be happy either way. It would just be nice to have a girl as we don't have many in the family. I know DH wants a boy but maybe we'll have one of each.


----------



## Rachel789

Thats what I am hoping for. I really want one of each. I would like to experience raising both. At this point though I will take any gender! I just want my future baby to be healthy, of course that is #1.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thats what I am hoping for. I really want one of each. I would like to experience raising both. At this point though I will take any gender! I just want my future baby to be healthy, of course that is #1.

Exactly. The only problem is we only have a 2 bedroom house, but we'll figure it out somehow as I do ultimately want one of each. I just hope baby is growing well and healthy. That is most important and I already love the baby so it doesn't matter what gender it is.


----------



## NurseSooz

Rachel789 said:


> Welcome Nursesooz! We can definitely relate with you. It is so frustrating coming off bcp and you just want normal cycles.
> 
> My temps looks nice and all but I know very well that could mean notta. I am going to try my best to not be too negative but to also not get my hopes up too much. I hope the next 9 days goes by fast.

It's so pants when you fear of getting your hopes up huh. Fingers crossed for a lucky and speedy 9 days for you and Thankyou for being so kind and friendly.:flower:

I've never longed so much for AF...what's wrong with me :lol:


----------



## ImSoTired

NurseSooz like lovetoteach said, I took B100complex and agnes cactus and it seems to have done it's job. I generally just began to eat right, excersise and take vitamins and about 8 weeks later I had my first EVER 28 day cycle. Then on my second 28 day cycle (or what probably would have been a 28 day cycle) I got my bfp. You could also take a prenatal instead of the Bcomplex. How much vitex (agnes cactus) do you take and how long have you been taking it? Also the evening primrose oil is more so for the production of EWCM so I would take up up until O and then stop until you get AF and you can begin it again. I would take the vitex straight through until you get a BFP. It took me 9 months after BCP to get my cycles sorted and then one extra month for the BFP. I hope you have a better luck than I had. I had a cycle that was 72 days long, but that's nothing compared to what some girls get! I truly hope you can get out of limbo soon and that won't be the case here but believe me, I know how you feel. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Can't believe you find out the gender so soon, I know it must have felt like a long time to you, but it seems to be flying by to me.

No side effects from clomid YET, but tonight is only pill number 3. Getting nervous to be coming up on the BD athon that may or may not be making my future child! Can't believe my period still isn't over, but it slowed waaaay down today, so maybe today will finally be the last day. Guess I should have expected a long period after 6 months of nothing.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Can't believe you find out the gender so soon, I know it must have felt like a long time to you, but it seems to be flying by to me.
> 
> No side effects from clomid YET, but tonight is only pill number 3. Getting nervous to be coming up on the BD athon that may or may not be making my future child! Can't believe my period still isn't over, but it slowed waaaay down today, so maybe today will finally be the last day. Guess I should have expected a long period after 6 months of nothing.

Ugg time is dragging some days! I could find out right now if I had a scan but they are making me wait....grrr! 

So excited to see clomid work for you! I'm sure it will and I hope you catch the egg! Don't be too nervous about it just BD relaxed and enjoy yourselves. This is the most fun time to BD of all! As for your period I'm sure it's a long one just because you haven't had one in so long, like you said. but I hope it lets up soon and the clomid gets to working on you. Yay! can't wait until you and Rachel get those BFPs! I just know that the comid will work for you and you have a good chance of getting pregnant! Then you can start on a whole 'nother level of worry and craziness! lol. I think it's worth all of it though.


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks


----------



## Lovetoteach86

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks

Sometimes it just takes awhile to get your cycles back on track, some of us have been months late for our periods since our cycles got so out of wack after birth control. Do you have any clue when you last ovulated? I started trying to track ovulation, and that is how I figured out that I wasn't ovulating. Then I knew I had to get my cycle back on track before even thinking about ttc since you can't make a baby if you aren't ovulating. 

Getting off birth control effects everyone differently, some of us have a few months of abnormal cycles, and then everything goes back to normal, some have longer cycles mixed in with short cycles, some have non existant cycles for a long time, and some people have normal cycles with a few random long ones mixed in after BCP. Have you ever looked into basal body temping and/or ovulation predictor kits/sticks? You can get some cheap ovulation strips over the internet, and taking your temp is free if you have a digital thermometer and are able to take your temp at the same time every morning before you get out of bed. 

It's hard to know what is going on until you have more clues/details, it also makes it easier to time when you should have sex if you know when you ovulate. The women on this thread have tried several different things including taking angus catus(a herb known to help regulate your cycles), temping, opks, and a few other things.

Hang in there, I know it's hard to have to wait and be left in the dark about what's going on. There have been a few times when I could swear I was pregnant, and I have used waaay more pregnancy tests over the last year then my husband even knows I bought. It's hard not to go crazy wondering how you could possibly be so late, or have so many symptoms and not be pregnant, but talking to people on baby and bump on this thread, and other threads has helped me figure out A LOT more than I ever knew about my cycles and trying to concieve in general. Well, this site, AND a ton of different google searches that led me to a million different websites about anything under the sun that has to deal with trying to concieve. The good thing is that you have kids already, so you know it's obviously possible for you to get pregnant and carry full term. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Okay girls, so I have two more days of clomid, my ticker is messed up, today is CD 7 for me. I am trying to figure out timing of BDing and OPKs... DH is going to be out of town on saturday, which is CD 12. I think that I should be ovulating anywhere from CD 14-19, but since this is my first clomid cycle, I don't know which day is more likely. I was thinking that I would start opks on CD 11 with some clear blue smiley ones since my body likes to trick me on the ovulation sticks that have lines. I hate that DH is out of town two days before my possible ovulation, but I figure that if we BD friday morning CD 11, then when he gets home CD 13 at night we should still be okay... I hope. Maybe my ovulation tests will actually tip me off this time on when I will ovulate and we can time the rest based on that. It's hard to not go crazy and get worn out aiming for ovulation CD14 and then have to keep going after that if CD14 isn't the big O day. I know you just went through this Rachel, so you know how I feel. I really want to get it right the first time and not have to put DH through a million BDathons. I don't want to get the timing wrong and totally miss my first chance that I have had in a LONG time. Advice?


----------



## Rachel789

I would say to BD once today or tomorrow then starting CD 11 do it every other day until you get a + opk then do it daily for the next few days until you confirm a temp shift. They say daily BD'ing for a few days in row is good unless sperm count is low. Has your DH ever had a SA? They are pretty cheap, my DH got one awhile ago just to get it out of the way and one less thing to worry about, they are the easier of the testing to get out of the way and that way you know the best way to BD if there is a low count issue. Odds are you will O between cd14-19 as you said, but there is always a chance it will be earlier or later so just make sure you are always covered IMO. Yayyy how exciting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I'm sure you will BD at all the right times. just keep an eye out for any O signs and use your opks and you should be ok. I know it is a stressful time but I also know it's going to work out! Best of luck to you! 

Rachel your temp is looking good. I'll keep my fx'd that this month is your month.I hope you are just relaxing and not worrying about it.

I feel ok today. There are always moments when I get really nervous that something is wrong. I don't have a scan or a doctors appt until next month. All I have this month is a second round of NT bloodwork. Then i don't hear the heartbeat again until the 12th of July and I don't see baby until the 20th. The only way I will know baby is ok is if he or she starts kicking me soon. Which I hope is soon. Always something to worry about but just hoping everything is ok. I have a lot of housework to do so I'll try doing some of it today.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

When are you supposed to feel the kicking? That will be such a cool thing to experience! 

My temps look good but again I am still trying not to read into temps too much, especially this early on. If they are still this high at 13 dpo then I will feel like it means something. It is crazy how they keep going up though, what a big shift. Hopefully it indicates good progesterone levels and means the egg is of good quality, I just have to hope the :spermy: made it there!


----------



## ImSoTired

Everyone feels it at a different time obviously but I think most feel it between 16 and 20 weeks. Every once in a while I feel something a bit odd but I'm not completely convinced it's baby. 

The temp rise is a good sign whether you caught the egg or not. I don't blame you not getting your hopes up. Just relax and enjoy yourself until it's time for AF/time to test. DOn't worry about it. I was so sure I wasn't pg (i had convinced myself not to get my hopes up) that i had a few drinks just a few days prior to finding out I was pg. No harm as it was too early to bother baby anyway. Just relax and be happy that the clomid is working for you and be confident that is it doesn't work this time it'll work soon. I am convinced you will be a 2013 mommy! LOL! That little spermie guy makes me laugh everytime!


----------



## Rachel789

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

:rofl:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> :rofl:

Hehehe! They just look as though they have bad intentions or something. Sneaky. Devilish. They are out to get the little eggy! Still so cute though, lol.:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

:haha: You are right that is a good way to describe their face! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

This one cracks me up too

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> This one cracks me up too
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Lol. Yeah. It's a weird one though I'm not exactly sure what it is. Just a face with boobs, hahaha.


----------



## Rachel789

yea I think it is a torso, face, and boobs..no arms or legs, it is a bit weird :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Well there was so much I wanted to do today but didn't do any of it. In my defense I did A LOT yesterday so I took a day off I guess. Just feeling real BLAH. Tomorrow I hope I can get off my ass and do something. I feel so useless when I don't do something! :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Hey IMO you are pregnant, take advantage of being a little lazy and relaxing! I know I will :) Especially since once the baby comes there won't be any relaxing for quite a while.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Hey IMO you are pregnant, take advantage of being a little lazy and relaxing! I know I will :) Especially since once the baby comes there won't be any relaxing for quite a while.

Your temp keeps climbing and climbing, fingers crossed!

Oooone more clomid pill for me! Still can't believe that I am finally doing something that could REALLY help me achieve a bfp in the next few weeks. Excited, but trying to hold the excitement at bay so a bfp is a nice suprise instead of expecting a bfp and getting sad if it doesn't happen the first go round. 

Also, we haven't had DH do a SA yet, we haven't really had much of a chance at all to really have an egg to catch, so we don't have reason yet to wonder about his sperm quality/quanity. Maybe by the third cycle, or next cycle if I can convience him I MIGHT be able to get him to do one, but he HATES going to the doctors office.


----------



## Rachel789

yayy for last clomid pill :happydance: Is today your last one? Sooooooo exciting :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> yayy for last clomid pill :happydance: Is today your last one? Sooooooo exciting :happydance: :wohoo:

Yup, today is the LAST one, hopefully for good :) So far I have had zero symptoms from the clomid, except the combo of provera and clomid has made my hormones kick up plenty of pimples. I am used to only getting one pimple every few months, even in my teens, and in the past week I have had 4 pimples.


----------



## Rachel789

ugh tell me about the pimples. I have a HUGE one I think it is two in one on my neck and it is literally so sore that when I turn my head I feel it. :growlmad: I rarely get them on my neck and if I do they are tiny I have never had this that I can remember.


----------



## ImSoTired

So happy you guys are on the track to getting your bfps. It won't be long now! 
As for the acne is that something clomid can cause? I guess it is just a hormone thing. Mine cleared up after I found out I was pregnant but the last 2 weeks I've been breaking out like crazy again! I can't win. I'll definately be going to the dermatologist again after baby is born because he'll finally help me if I'm not pregnant/ttc. My skin is also really dry and I have this dry patch on my chest that was nearly gone but then I had to stop using the stuff I use once I got preg and it's back with a vengence. So itchy and discolored. Eww. 
Anyway it is supposed to be VERY hot here today so I will be finishing up some house work and then taking my poor dog for a walk to the creek. Trying to stay in the air conditioning and maybe go for a swim in my neighbors pool:haha: I will probably be so uncomfortable in the hot summer as I'm not even comfortable in the 70 degree weather. Anyway sorry so long. lol 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, everyone tells me it's the worst to be pregnant during the summer months, but oh well, you get pregnant when you can no matter the season! I think I can deal with a few months of hotness and throwing up if I have to. I may be singing another tune in a few months when I am living through it, but for now I am ready to jump into the long nine month adventure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yup, everyone tells me it's the worst to be pregnant during the summer months, but oh well, you get pregnant when you can no matter the season! I think I can deal with a few months of hotness and throwing up if I have to. I may be singing another tune in a few months when I am living through it, but for now I am ready to jump into the long nine month adventure.

Well at least you won't be heavily pregnant during the summer months. That is if you get pregnant this cycle or the next. If it takes a while you may have a summer baby, which is awesome but I hope you have AC! I'm so happy that I will only be 6 months or so by the time summer is over. So I won't be too huge. I've never thrown up from the pregnancy so I'm pretty lucky there and I'm happy I didn't have to deal with it when it's hot and humid out. It's already 83 degrees here and it's not even noon. It's supposed to get over 90 atleast. YUCK! I hate the heat when I'm NOT pregnant:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I know what summer heat is like, I live in Florida where July-mid Oct it is mid 90s and REALLY humid every day making it feel like 100+ degrees :wacko:


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah it is currently about 92 degrees and it is really humid. I can't stand it. I have a dog who spends most of her time outdoors so I took her for a walk to a creek by my house and I splashed her with the cold water and let her walk around in it for a while. Then I let her lay on the porch while I jumped in the neighbors pool to cool off a bit. Then when I went to go put her back in the dog run she wouldn't go and I have asolutely lost my patience with her bad attitude. :growlmad:I had to force her to go in and it is hot and I am miserable. She has been so hard to deal with the past few weeks. Very stubborn. And here I am all hormonal that the dog made me cry.:wacko: I am just angry and upset that she won't listen anymore. Maybe she's mad that I'm pregnant so that's why she won't listen to me? I don't know but it just sent me off on this crying fit about absolutely everything that is upsetting me.:nope:[ How I might not be eating enough fruits and vegetables, how I can't sleep well because I can't sleep on my stomach or back, how I can't sleep on the side I'm supposed to because my entire hip goes numb, how I can't eat what I'm hungry for, this headache that keeps coming back, I am breaking out badly again, my grandfather is still in the hospital, DH makes a mess and doesn't think to clean it up, my house is a mess and I have no ambition to clean it, I don't know how baby is doing and whether or not he or she is ok, the dog barks at night and then won't listen!!!!AHHH i could scream!:cry:] So sorry. My rant is over. I think it's hormonal because I haven't been this upset in angry in forever. Just feels better to write it all down.


----------



## ImSoTired

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

Sorry to hear it. Wish you all of the best.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired- :hugs: Let it out that's what we are here for! You have a right to be hormonal while pregnant :)

Maybe the dog can sense something is different, I believe animals can def tell something is up and maybe that is why your dog is acting up.


----------



## Rachel789

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

I am sorry to hear this as well I hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired- :hugs: Let it out that's what we are here for! You have a right to be hormonal while pregnant :)
> 
> Maybe the dog can sense something is different, I believe animals can def tell something is up and maybe that is why your dog is acting up.

I think she knows and is hating me for it as stupid as that sounds. She is really carrying on for NO reason lately and more so for me than for DH. Anyway it's now 95 degrees...EWWW. And my headache is absoluetly terrible so I've taken a tylenol which always makes me feel guilty cause I know baby gets it too. Oh and I have yet to think about dinner.....Oh well


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired- :hugs: Let it out that's what we are here for! You have a right to be hormonal while pregnant :)
> 
> Maybe the dog can sense something is different, I believe animals can def tell something is up and maybe that is why your dog is acting up.

I have heard that dogs attitudes sometimes change when their owner is pregnant. I have two dogs that are VERY close to me, so I hope their reaction isn't to act out but rather to stick to me like glue or something. I just hope they don't get over protective and snap at other people that get near me. Oh yeah and last day of clomid, first day of BDathon! Tomorrow I am starting my digi ovulation test even though it's only CD10 tomorrow because I was forced to buy the 20 pack so I have plenty.


----------



## silmarien

Hi guys, I'm sort of new, definitely new to this thread (might've posted a couple times before).

I got diagnosed with PCOS today based off blood results and not getting pregnant after trying for a long time at age 28. Kinda surprised she didn't do a scan or care about my testosterone levels, but anyway. I was on Yaz for 5 years before I quit to try to have a baby. Has anyone else gotten a PCOS diagnosis AFTER being on BCP for years but NOT had any PCOS symptoms prior to BC use? 

Because I'm seriously thinking Yaz caused the PCOS, if I do actually have it. I really think I should've been scanned but whatever. If I have PCOS, I didn't have it before Yaz, because I was regular (30 day cycles), non-insulin resistant, and my hormone profile was normal (I had them checked once in college after a miscarriage, there were no cysts on my ovaries at that time either and I hadn't been on BC before). 

Just wondering. Sorry, I'm kinda down. Got prescribed Provera to start a real period and waiting on my OBGYN to call in Clomid once the blood test shows I'm not pregnant (which I'm not, since the OBGYN said I wasn't ovulating).

:dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I wish the dog would be more protective but it seems she has went the other way and become jealous or something. She's not agressive at all and never has been but she suddenly isn't walking nicely on her leash and isn't listening when I tell her something. She seems to ignore me? I don't know. Anyway Sohappy to hear you are done with the clomid and starting your opks! I really hope you catch the egg this time! How nice would it be if you didn't have to take anymore clomid or anything for a while! And also to finally have a little bean growing. So excited for you! Enjoy your bd'ing!

Silmarien hi. I was also on YAZ but only for about 2 years I think. I was on so many other meds I can't remember when I went on it exactly. I've never heard of BCP causing the PCOS but I think it's surely possible because BCP caused all sorts of terrible side effects on me as well. Although I cannot believe they diagnosed you with PCOS without a scan or checking your hormone levels? Has the pill caused you to gain any weight at all? I know I gained about 30 lbs on it and I know that weight gain causes or is a symptom of PCOS. But to be honest in your sig it says that you only went off bcp in March. I did have my withdrawl bleed and what seemed like a normal period 29 days later but then it began to go haywire and I have really long cycles and I'm not sure if I was ovulating as I wasn't tracking. I went 9 months with really crazy cycles before I got regulated. I hope that you can get this all sorted out and start ovulating again as I know how difficult it is. Good luck to you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Holy Sh*t it's nearly 90 degrees already! I guess I'll have to take the dog down to the creek again. I only hope she listens this time and it's a complete pain. I still have somuch to do around the house too....I was going to do it yesterday but after fighting with the dog and being out in the heat I had an awful headache all day. Maybe I shoud try and get a few things done before I go out with her. My poor fishies are swimming in dirty water. I have to at least get that done today. I'm having a day that I don't really feel pregnant. Come on baby and start kicking so I know you are ok!!!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Everything is ok here. Still not really noticing any symptoms. I am pretty bloated today but that happens to me from time to time and I consumed a lot of salty stuff for dinner so that could be why too. I am not getting the feeling I am pregnant because it feels like any other normal cycle. Nothing I can do but wait...


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Everything is ok here. Still not really noticing any symptoms. I am pretty bloated today but that happens to me from time to time and I consumed a lot of salty stuff for dinner so that could be why too. I am not getting the feeling I am pregnant because it feels like any other normal cycle. Nothing I can do but wait...

Well you are either 8 or 9 dpo it looks like! Your temps look good. I know it doesn't feel like anything but I hope it is anyway! I had no premonition at all until I had that weird dream and even then I was in dis belief. I hope it's your turn but even if it isn't I'm keeping my fx'd that it happens soon!!!


----------



## mumface26

Hi may i join? 
I took bcp for just over 5 years and i had my first real period 33days after my last withdrawl bleed. I have enlarged ovaries with cysts.
Im waiting for my period now and im cd32. I have ewcm and cramps so maybe im late ovulating? Who knows! My hpt gave me a bfn today so im waiting for af to come so we start afresh! 

Xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Everything is ok here. Still not really noticing any symptoms. I am pretty bloated today but that happens to me from time to time and I consumed a lot of salty stuff for dinner so that could be why too. I am not getting the feeling I am pregnant because it feels like any other normal cycle. Nothing I can do but wait...

Temps are still up though, and you still have a chance until the evil witch shows up.

So fair warning that this is TMI, but I saw what can only be discribed as a wad of very stretchy cm today. I have no idea what that's about because today is only 10dpo and I am pretty sure that most people's cm dries up while on clomid. My body continues to confuse me more everyday. Good thing I have plenty of ovulation sticks. Day one of ovulation testing in a few hours!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

mumface26 said:


> Hi may i join?
> I took bcp for just over 5 years and i had my first real period 33days after my last withdrawl bleed. I have enlarged ovaries with cysts.
> Im waiting for my period now and im cd32. I have ewcm and cramps so maybe im late ovulating? Who knows! My hpt gave me a bfn today so im waiting for af to come so we start afresh!
> 
> Xxx

Well I see on your sig that you have a doctors appointment in a week, sometimes there are questions only a doctor and tests can figure out the answers to. I have found out any little thing can throw off your cycles, so hopefully your doctor can find out what is going on so he or she can help. We know all to well about wacky cycles, and several of us had to eventually seek medical help and are now on our way to straightining our cycles out and hopefully adding a few more bfps to this post BCP thread. Good luck!


----------



## mumface26

Lovetoteach86 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi may i join?
> I took bcp for just over 5 years and i had my first real period 33days after my last withdrawl bleed. I have enlarged ovaries with cysts.
> Im waiting for my period now and im cd32. I have ewcm and cramps so maybe im late ovulating? Who knows! My hpt gave me a bfn today so im waiting for af to come so we start afresh!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Well I see on your sig that you have a doctors appointment in a week, sometimes there are questions only a doctor and tests can figure out the answers to. I have found out any little thing can throw off your cycles, so hopefully your doctor can find out what is going on so he or she can help. We know all to well about wacky cycles, and several of us had to eventually seek medical help and are now on our way to straightining our cycles out and hopefully adding a few more bfps to this post BCP thread. Good luck!Click to expand...

I have a list of questions to ask my doctor.
I did have a hormone blood test and that came back normal. Maybe bcp messed me up a little. its a waiting game i guess.......


----------



## Rachel789

I was convinced before O day was cd 17 but now I am wondering if it was maybe cd 18. FF normally leaves the setting on advanced and I had changed it to Fertility Awareness and based on that setting it had my O date at cd 17 but when I just put it back to the normal advanced setting it says I o'ed on CD 18. What do you girls think? My opk was clearly neg on CD 16, on CD 17 it looked close to pos and on CD 18 it looked like it was pos to me...

I was pretty upset about my temp drop today since this usually happens to me around 10 or 11 dpo since AF normally shows around 13 dpo. But if I am only 9 dpo today I am not as worried about it. Still no symptoms just a REALLY bloated stomach but that is not completely abnormal for that to happen to me from time to time. I am still not sleeping right, I need to fix this sleep issue asap and I don't know how :( I go back and forth with feeling like I am out and feeling hopeful. I just want this so bad and don't want anymore disappointment. :(

I hope you girls are doing well today!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi Rachel. I think that cd 18 is more likely of a date because that is when you got your last pos opk. If not even the day after. I wouldn't be concerned. You still have a great chance. As for the temp drop, my temp was all over the place the month we concieved and then I think after implantation it went high and stayed high. So it's not really an indicating sign. I've still got my fx'd for you and I hope this is your month. And even if it isn't it'll come very soon. You will definately be a 2013 mommy. Hang in there.

Anyhow I was scared this morning because I woke up and my ear hurt but it must have just been because I slept on it all night because it's ok now. About a year ago I had a terrible outer ear infection that was absolutely awful. The thing is I am allergic to penecillin so I cannot take it and the antibiotic I usually take is not safe in pregnancy:nope:. So hopefully everythingis ok. Also I may have a cavity but I hate the dentist so much I think I'll try to wait until baby is here so I'm not too stressed. Hopefully it doesn't turn into a route canal situation while I'm waiting. :wacko:

Anyway I did get some stuff done around the house yesterday and I'll need to do a few more things today but not much. It's a relief. Also, my grandfather is doing much better and will hopefully be out of therapy within a week maybe? That's what I hope for anyway. I'm feeling much better about the whole thing though. I just can't wait to see babyy again and that is my big worry at the time. 28 days until next/gender scan! 

Anyhow, sorry so long. I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay less than a month until your gender scan :wohoo:

Ear infections are so painful I really hope you don't have one :( I am with you on hating the dentist, I would rather go to the gyno 10 times a year than the dentist once, I HATE having my teeth cleaned or worked on with a passion, it freaks me out. 

Glad to hear your grandfather is still progressing well :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I was convinced before O day was cd 17 but now I am wondering if it was maybe cd 18. FF normally leaves the setting on advanced and I had changed it to Fertility Awareness and based on that setting it had my O date at cd 17 but when I just put it back to the normal advanced setting it says I o'ed on CD 18. What do you girls think? My opk was clearly neg on CD 16, on CD 17 it looked close to pos and on CD 18 it looked like it was pos to me...
> 
> I was pretty upset about my temp drop today since this usually happens to me around 10 or 11 dpo since AF normally shows around 13 dpo. But if I am only 9 dpo today I am not as worried about it. Still no symptoms just a REALLY bloated stomach but that is not completely abnormal for that to happen to me from time to time. I am still not sleeping right, I need to fix this sleep issue asap and I don't know how :( I go back and forth with feeling like I am out and feeling hopeful. I just want this so bad and don't want anymore disappointment. :(
> 
> I hope you girls are doing well today!

I thought that last OPK was slightly darker and therefore I vote for CD 18 as well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

OPK told me no yesterday, I got the first response digital ones because apparently the Clear Blue digital ones are very popular around here as they were sold out in Walmart and the local drug store. Guess I have to wait until after work to test again, which will be at 9, but there is nothing I can do about that, it's way too early to test right now and I can't sit in the bathroom stall at work for that long without people thinking I am having issues lol. Starting to think that CD14 would probably be too early for me to O, but I will keep the every other day schedule until the OPK says yes and then try to do it every day if possible once it says yes. I bet I will probably be more toward the middle of that ovulation range or even the latter part, CD 16-19, but who knows, we shall see :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope you get a pos opk soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Me too, I am anxiously awaiting to hear when you do!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls. I hope I feel better today. Yesterday afternoon/evening I just felt bloated and tired. Uncomfortable! So far this morning I just have a touch of indigestion. I woke up in the middle of the night uncomfortable and hungry. I hope that stops. ANyway I've gotta see if I can't get dh to help me with stuff around the house today. 

HOpe you are all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I feel bleh today too. For some reason I feel like I need to eat something, but thinking about almost any type of food makes me want to throw it back up. I haven't really been hugry for anything the past few days except salad, grilled chicken, and a few little portions of something sweet here and there. OPK is still saying negative, but it's still to early for it to say anything besides no anyways, testing everyday just in case. DH is at the lake for his sister's birthday so I am BORED, but I work 11am-8pm today, so at least I have that distraction.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I feel bleh today too. For some reason I feel like I need to eat something, but thinking about almost any type of food makes me want to throw it back up. I haven't really been hugry for anything the past few days except salad, grilled chicken, and a few little portions of something sweet here and there. OPK is still saying negative, but it's still to early for it to say anything besides no anyways, testing everyday just in case. DH is at the lake for his sister's birthday so I am BORED, but I work 11am-8pm today, so at least I have that distraction.

Sounds like preg symptoms, lol. I know, not yet. But I had a lot of food aversions and now all I want to eat is salad. I'm sure your opks will be positive in a few days. Fx'd.


----------



## Rachel789

Well just wanted to update you that I am 99% sure I am out this cycle :cry: My temp dropped yesterday and was still low today but the biggest indicator was that I had ewcm today which I always get with 2-3 days of AF showing. 

This is defintely the hardest cycle for me yet to accept not getting pregnant. I just feel like we did everything right and it still didn't happen. I am so sick of doing this, it will be a year in August and I just can't take much more to be honest. I know on a positive note that the clomid worked but I feel like we did everything right so why would it be any different next cycle? I am going to make an appt with an RE and shoot for IUI hopefully within a couple months, I just feel like I won't get pregnant on my own :(

I am strongly considering getting a puppy. I think it may take my mind off of things. We have been thinking about getting a dog for years now and since I am working from home it would be the perfect time.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel hang in there. Even if you don't turn out to be pregnant this cycle it definately can happen in th next cycle or the next after that. I know that DH and I bd'd on -and before -and occasionally after O day at least 2 cycles before falling pregnant. On the third cycle that I know we bd'd on O day I wasn't even tracking O (still temping but no opks, no checking cm) as we were ntnp for that month. Keep trying with the clomid and then certainly talk to your doctor about what the next route is but I don't know that you'll need it. This was actually your first cycle trying with the clomid as your last cycle was a cop out with early O so give it a few more cycles before you give up. I know it's depressing but don't just automatically think it'll never happen. As for the puppy I'm sure you know they are a lot of work but tons of fun- and so cute! I love puppies but my dog and I aren't seeing eye to eye at the moment so I couldn't imagine having another, lol. Regardless I'm sending you lots of :dust: for the next cycle and hoping you aren't to discouraged.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

A puppy would be a great distraction, but only if you are VERY patient and can deal with the potty training and cleaning up the puppy's poop and pee ALL the time. I learned a few years ago that I can't deal with potty training a puppy ever again, it's too frustrating, I would much rather change diapers then have to hunt down hidden messes. 

Negative OPK number three, CD12 and counting. At least I am on CD12 and not CD185 though... trying to be positive and not think that I might not even ovulate at all.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-Don't worry I didn't O until CD 17 or 18 this cycle. I think that is a pretty common time to O on clomid. 

I know, I do worry about the stress of potty training a puppy, maybe we are better off getting a one year old that is already trained! If we do get a dog it probably won't be for at least a month since we are going out of town for the 4th of July. We have been going back and forth for years about getting a dog. We both want one but at the same time we like the freedom of coming and going because my cat can be left alone all day with no problems.

Well my temp is down again today, this is exactly what my temp was last cycle two days before AF showed so I expect the witch on Tuesday. I have accepted it now and am ready to move on to the next cycle, what else can I do? I am going to switch it up this time and take my clomid on days 3-7. I am hoping taking it earlier may get me to o a day or two earlier because DH is going out of town on what will be CD 17 or 18 of my next cycle so I want to ensure I o for sure by CD 18. I may ask my dr. this time if I can get the trigger shot just in case. Hopefully they will give it to me since DH will be away. Once AF shows I am going to take a couple weeks off of temping. I havent slept right for a long time now and I remember when I stopped temping for a couple weeks before I slept better. I think in the back of my mind when I know I need to temp it affects my sleep. Besides I will be on vacation for a week early July so I def won't be temping then anyway.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg I agree with what lovetoteach said about house training. Such a pain in the butt. Lovetoteach I'm sure that you will O it's just when that's the thing. keep an eye on it and you'll catch it.

Rachel even if you get AF you should be excited because within the next few cycles you still have a great chance to get pg! Look how nice and short your cycle was! I wouldn't feel obligated to temping even though it is a good tool especially if it is stressful or causing lack of sleep. As long as you use the opks you should be able to pinpoint when to bd successfully. Hope it happens for you soon. Please don't be discouraged.:hugs:

I am having another day where I just don't feel pregnant and it makes me crazy. I just hope baby is ok. I got a lot of errands done yesterday but need to do a few more. Next weekend it is another busy one because it is our annual family party. So much going on:dohh: I just wish that time would fly and everything would still get done. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel, sad day about the temp trend, but imsotired is right about the clomid making your cycle normal. "Normal" cycles make it easier to time BDing and make for more frequent chances of concieving versus having to wait a million days for another chance. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle gives me a bfp, but I will be very happy just to finally ovulate at all and have a 28-30 day cycle for once. 

Imsotired, not feeling pregnant may make you worry, but I am guessing other pregnant ladies would say that it's a blessing. I'm sure before you know it you will feel the kicking and then you will know everything is okay, but then you will probably worry when the baby isn't kicking lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

Exactly lovetoteach. Most people say in the 2nd tri it's sometimes difficult to feel pregnant until the kicking starts. Hopefully I begin to feel it soon. lol- and I'm sure i'll worry on days when baby is less active. Always something to worry about.:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the positive comments, you girls are the best!

I just really hope we catch next cycle because I have read that most people who are going to conceive on clomid will in the first 3 cycles. So that is a little scary to me but I am making an appt with an RE to at least have an initial consultation, I will hopefully get in in a few weeks and go from there. I really want to get pregnant so if it comes down to it DH said he is ok with us spending some money on it if need be. I even got him to agree that if another 3 years go by and I am not pregnant we could put money aside and try one IVF cycle. So hopefully no matter what one day I will make it there!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sounds good that your DH is all in and understands it might take some money down the road, but hopefully third time will be a charm for you.

As for my today's OPK said no, but when I took the test out of the digital reader the line was A LOT darker then yesterday's, so that has to mean I am getting closer. My cm isn't drying up or becoming sticky though, it's abundant and slightly watery, so maybe it will turn stretchy/egg whitey soon. I guess watery is better then nothing though right?


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach you're going to O soon! yay! That's so exciting! Hope this is your cycle.

Rachel hope the clomid is works for you within the the next 2 cycles. I'm sure it will! I've seen that your temp has made a small jump today. Hopefully not just a fluke but I know you won't get your hopes up and that's good. You're only 12 or 13 dpo so AF will be here soon perhaps? I hope not but either way I know the clomid will keep doing it's thing and I hope you get good news soon!

I'm feeling a bit blah again today. But maybe if I move around and do some more housework it'll keep my mind off of it and feel better later. Only 24 days until the halfway mark and 25 until my scan. I wish the time would fly!


----------



## Dragonorchid

Yep that is my problem on Yaz for 8 years and went off it in May had end of packet bleeding CD1 on 19th May then nothing .... until today ( TMI) small amount of brownish colour in CM (sorry) not even sure that counts as CD1 so I am still on CD38 !!!! darn BCP I am never going on them again ever they are out of my life for good!

now just need to get AF her and then I can start the count again from cd1 but if I suspect a longer cycle again this month then I will opk from cd12 and hope for o before cd25


----------



## Rachel789

I am actually 12 or 13 dpo today and my temp never goes up around this time I am really confused with this temp. I was sleeping at least 3 hours and didnt feel hot or anything. I was shocked when I saw it. I spotted a little light pinkish brown yesterday after we BD'ed and this morning a VERY tiny bit of pinkish light brownish but I think (sorry TMI!) it is still from yesterday coming out with the leftovers. 

I fully expected my temp to stay the same or go down today. I am of course trying not to get my hopes up but I am def a little more hopeful than I was yesterday I thought without a doubt I was out now I am just waiting to see what tomorrows temp looks like. If it is still up tomorrow I def have a decent chance of being pregnant!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am actually 12 or 13 dpo today and my temp never goes up around this time I am really confused with this temp. I was sleeping at least 3 hours and didnt feel hot or anything. I was shocked when I saw it. I spotted a little light pinkish brown yesterday after we BD'ed and this morning a VERY tiny bit of pinkish light brownish but I think (sorry TMI!) it is still from yesterday coming out with the leftovers.
> 
> I fully expected my temp to stay the same or go down today. I am of course trying not to get my hopes up but I am def a little more hopeful than I was yesterday I thought without a doubt I was out now I am just waiting to see what tomorrows temp looks like. If it is still up tomorrow I def have a decent chance of being pregnant!

I realized it was 12 or 13 afterward and changed it, lol. But you had a bit of spotting yesterday and your temp has gone back up today? I know you don't want to get your hopes up but that sounds promising. I had no implantation bleed but I read somewhere that only about 30% of women get it and it's light like spotting usually. I really hope this is it and AF doesn't show. I'm gonna keep my fx'd until AF comes full force. I think you might be testing in a few days. I hope so anyway.....


----------



## ImSoTired

Dragonorchid said:


> Yep that is my problem on Yaz for 8 years and went off it in May had end of packet bleeding CD1 on 19th May then nothing .... until today ( TMI) small amount of brownish colour in CM (sorry) not even sure that counts as CD1 so I am still on CD38 !!!! darn BCP I am never going on them again ever they are out of my life for good!
> 
> now just need to get AF her and then I can start the count again from cd1 but if I suspect a longer cycle again this month then I will opk from cd12 and hope for o before cd25

Hi. Welcome. It's really common to have this issue after coming off of bc and unfortunately doctors won't do much as they wantyour body to regulate itself. I also hope to avoid bc use in the future. I really hope that you don't have the same problem a lot of us have had and that is LONG cycles and months and months to regulate some needing to take provera/ clomid to get their bodies to function properly. There should be warnings on all BC saying it may make concieving difficult after discontinuing use.


----------



## Rachel789

If my temp rises again tomorrow I may test in the morning but if it goes down I will wait it out. Arggg now I probably won't sleep tonight because I am going to be so anxious about my temp. It is going to be an important one!

Either way it is hard to say for sure if it would be AF or IB or something else. Here and there I have had light pink spotting after BD'ing but it hasnt happened to me for a couple months now. So for all I know it could just be the cervix being irritated. It is impossible to say. 

In regards to possible "symptoms" Saturday and Sunday I had very mild AF like cramping off and on and yesterday I had two quick sharp pains that literally made me double over! Not sure what that was about. My boobs are not sore but here and there feel an ache and sometimes in the armpit. I would like to say my hopes arent up but who am I kidding of course they are :haha: I will be devastated if my temp plummets tomorrow :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Those are all typical early signs. I hope this is it for you. You have a lot of patience not testing thus far! lol I tested at 11dpo. I know it will be devistating if this isn't the cycle but please keep your chin up and focus on trying again. Overall though this is a great sign fx'd for you!


----------



## mumface26

Hi ladies may I ask for your help or advice?

I am cd36 today. From Tuesday of last week I started with mild cramps which got worse so I thought AF was coming. On friday the pains were in my lower left side and felt like someone was pressing their finger into me, they got worse by the evening.
The pains were mild Saturday morning and had dissapeared by lunch but they left me feeling very much like BD'ng. Without giving TMI I felt I really needed a good old BD and lotd of it. My cm was wetter and more of it but not quite eqcm although I did pass a few 'clots' of ewcm. We took full advantage of this as I thought it may be late ovulation. :shrug:
My cramps are milder now but my appetite is HUGE! I just ate a meal and wanted seconds. Yes I do have enlarged ovaries with cysts but I am putting that to the back of mind now and carrying on regardless.
My boobs feel a bit tender too but I think DP got carried away....:haha:

I was on microgynon for 3 years, Yasmin for a while then cilest for a few months before stopping in April to ttc#1 so my cycles are a whacko right now. My first real af after withdrawl bleed was 33days so not too bad but for second AF no sign and a bfn.

I like to think I ov'd this week but if any of you ladies have ever experienced this then please let me know.
I am not using opks or temping as I dont want them making me stressed.

Thanks in advance!
xxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

mumface26 said:


> Hi ladies may I ask for your help or advice?
> 
> I am cd36 today. From Tuesday of last week I started with mild cramps which got worse so I thought AF was coming. On friday the pains were in my lower left side and felt like someone was pressing their finger into me, they got worse by the evening.
> The pains were mild Saturday morning and had dissapeared by lunch but they left me feeling very much like BD'ng. Without giving TMI I felt I really needed a good old BD and lotd of it. My cm was wetter and more of it but not quite eqcm although I did pass a few 'clots' of ewcm. We took full advantage of this as I thought it may be late ovulation. :shrug:
> My cramps are milder now but my appetite is HUGE! I just ate a meal and wanted seconds. Yes I do have enlarged ovaries with cysts but I am putting that to the back of mind now and carrying on regardless.
> My boobs feel a bit tender too but I think DP got carried away....:haha:
> 
> I was on microgynon for 3 years, Yasmin for a while then cilest for a few months before stopping in April to ttc#1 so my cycles are a whacko right now. My first real af after withdrawl bleed was 33days so not too bad but for second AF no sign and a bfn.
> 
> I like to think I ov'd this week but if any of you ladies have ever experienced this then please let me know.
> I am not using opks or temping as I dont want them making me stressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> xxxxx

I wish I could tell you whether or not you just ovulated but unfortunately I cannot. I know that some women can feel it but I have never had ovulation cramps that I can think of. Even times I thought I did it turned out to be nothing. Also I rarely ever got ewcm (since going on bc I've been pretty dried up). Even my opks would go pos and I'd gear up to O and fail so the only way I ever knew for sure that I O'd was seeing a definate rise in temp. I know you say you don't want the extra stress and neither did I but with crazy post BC cycles it's really the only way to know for sure. I recommend it completely. I know it's not for everyone and it CAN be stressful. To each their own though.

I'm also not saying that you didn't O it's quite possible you are one of those women who can feel when you O. I hope you did! I also don't know the specifics of having enlarged ovaries and cysts but I hope you can get past your issues and successfully ttc. Good luck to you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> If my temp rises again tomorrow I may test in the morning but if it goes down I will wait it out. Arggg now I probably won't sleep tonight because I am going to be so anxious about my temp. It is going to be an important one!
> 
> Either way it is hard to say for sure if it would be AF or IB or something else. Here and there I have had light pink spotting after BD'ing but it hasnt happened to me for a couple months now. So for all I know it could just be the cervix being irritated. It is impossible to say.
> 
> In regards to possible "symptoms" Saturday and Sunday I had very mild AF like cramping off and on and yesterday I had two quick sharp pains that literally made me double over! Not sure what that was about. My boobs are not sore but here and there feel an ache and sometimes in the armpit. I would like to say my hopes arent up but who am I kidding of course they are :haha: I will be devastated if my temp plummets tomorrow :(

!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!! Excited about the possibility of a bfp when you thought for sure you were out.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls I am excited but I am still looking at it as a 50/50 chance. One minute I am hopeful the next I am thinking no. Ahhhhhh I can't wait until tomorrows temp!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'm so excited for you! Either way I think you have every reason to be excited. 1- you get a bfp and have a wonderful baby in 9 months, 2- Clomid is definately working for you and you have a fabulous chance of getting pregnant in future cycles and your body is behaving itself! I do however hope it's the first scenario and just hearing this is making me want to POAS! You are a tough girl holding out until at least tomorrow!


----------



## mumface26

ImSoTired said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies may I ask for your help or advice?
> 
> I am cd36 today. From Tuesday of last week I started with mild cramps which got worse so I thought AF was coming. On friday the pains were in my lower left side and felt like someone was pressing their finger into me, they got worse by the evening.
> The pains were mild Saturday morning and had dissapeared by lunch but they left me feeling very much like BD'ng. Without giving TMI I felt I really needed a good old BD and lotd of it. My cm was wetter and more of it but not quite eqcm although I did pass a few 'clots' of ewcm. We took full advantage of this as I thought it may be late ovulation. :shrug:
> My cramps are milder now but my appetite is HUGE! I just ate a meal and wanted seconds. Yes I do have enlarged ovaries with cysts but I am putting that to the back of mind now and carrying on regardless.
> My boobs feel a bit tender too but I think DP got carried away....:haha:
> 
> I was on microgynon for 3 years, Yasmin for a while then cilest for a few months before stopping in April to ttc#1 so my cycles are a whacko right now. My first real af after withdrawl bleed was 33days so not too bad but for second AF no sign and a bfn.
> 
> I like to think I ov'd this week but if any of you ladies have ever experienced this then please let me know.
> I am not using opks or temping as I dont want them making me stressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> xxxxx
> 
> I wish I could tell you whether or not you just ovulated but unfortunately I cannot. I know that some women can feel it but I have never had ovulation cramps that I can think of. Even times I thought I did it turned out to be nothing. Also I rarely ever got ewcm (since going on bc I've been pretty dried up). Even my opks would go pos and I'd gear up to O and fail so the only way I ever knew for sure that I O'd was seeing a definate rise in temp. I know you say you don't want the extra stress and neither did I but with crazy post BC cycles it's really the only way to know for sure. I recommend it completely. I know it's not for everyone and it CAN be stressful. To each their own though.
> 
> I'm also not saying that you didn't O it's quite possible you are one of those women who can feel when you O. I hope you did! I also don't know the specifics of having enlarged ovaries and cysts but I hope you can get past your issues and successfully ttc. Good luck to you.Click to expand...

Thankyou for answering. I was just wondering if anyone else had felt that before.
Maybe I should start temping but knowing me I will move too much before testing lol! I will give it a try.
Im cd37 and still no af.
I am never ever taking bcp again! It really messes with you.


----------



## ImSoTired

My back is sore today and I tossed and turned all night. Also there is a lot of construction around our house and it was garbage day so there was a lot of noise keeping me up this morning:dohh:. Last night I had a cramping/stretching feeling in the evening which I know is just my body making more room for baby. It put me at ease just a bit. I still can't wait to hear and see baby again. I kinda miss him or her- seeing the baby I mean. 16 days until I get to hear the heartbeat at the OBs office. 23 days to 20 weeks and 24 days until gender scan. Ugg I cannot wait! Tomorrow I go for MORE blood work. It never ends...:wacko:

Rachel I see your temp went down a touch. Please don't be too discouraged if AF comes. Remember what a nice short cycle you had and remember you have another chance to try in 2 or so weeks. You wouldn have to wait and play a guessing game if you weren't on the clomid! I hope you are ok.

Lovetoteach I'm going to check your chart but I hope that you O very soon!

Mumface no problem. Unfortunately without temping there is no way to know for sure. Hopefully you did O though and you'll either get a bfp of AF in about 2 weeks that way you will know what to look for next cycle. CD37 is nothing! I just hope you don't have cycles that are MONTHS long like some of these girls. My longest was about 72 days. Oh we know the BC messes with you! We've all seen it first hand. It took me 9 months to regulate my cycles post BC. Hope you have better luck though!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes my temp is down a bit and I am spotting so I think AF is coming. But the spotting is concerning me as I have never had this many days of it and these weird types of spotting. Saturday and Sunday I had off and on mild cramps and Sunday after we BD'ed I found a some very light pink spotting. Yesterday and so far today no more cramps but yesterday had a very small amount off and on all day of light brown spotting but no tampon or liner needed because it was such a small amount only when I wiped. Now today the spotting it a little heaviery but it is a VERY dark brown I have never quite seen this color before. It kind of looks like what I see on the last day of AF. typically if I spot before AF it is one day before and is either red or VERY light tannish color. I am concerned it is a bad thing I am spotting this long before AF :(

I will try clomid again next cycle but I have heard it is not good to stay on it more than 3 consecutive cycles because it thins your lining, I already think my lining is thin because of light AFs so maybe that is why I am not getting pregnant :shrug: I called today and scheduled an initial consultation with an RE for July 12th. I just don't feel like my dr. knows enough about fertility issues and I would be better off with a more thorough dr.

I am very depressed today and just can't snap out of it. And to top it off it has been crappy weather here for days now because of Tropical storm Debby.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yes my temp is down a bit and I am spotting so I think AF is coming. But the spotting is concerning me as I have never had this many days of it and these weird types of spotting. Saturday and Sunday I had off and on mild cramps and Sunday after we BD'ed I found a some very light pink spotting. Yesterday and so far today no more cramps but yesterday had a very small amount off and on all day of light brown spotting but no tampon or liner needed because it was such a small amount only when I wiped. Now today the spotting it a little heaviery but it is a VERY dark brown I have never quite seen this color before. It kind of looks like what I see on the last day of AF. typically if I spot before AF it is one day before and is either red or VERY light tannish color. I am concerned it is a bad thing I am spotting this long before AF :(
> 
> I will try clomid again next cycle but I have heard it is not good to stay on it more than 3 consecutive cycles because it thins your lining, I already think my lining is thin because of light AFs so maybe that is why I am not getting pregnant :shrug: I called today and scheduled an initial consultation with an RE for July 12th. I just don't feel like my dr. knows enough about fertility issues and I would be better off with a more thorough dr.
> 
> I am very depressed today and just can't snap out of it. And to top it off it has been crappy weather here for days now because of Tropical storm Debby.

I saw the terrible weather on the news. I'm sure that isn't heping your mood at all. It's really not as bad as all that though- You know that you still have a good chance in this upcoming cycle. And it's great that you got a consultation with a different doctor. You could always use another opinion and hopefully from someone who is a little more aware of infertility issues. Your appt is the same day as my next OB appt. It's definately going to happen for you, it's just a matter of time. Hopefully sooner than later. Hang in there!

As for the spotting, it does sound a bit off. Be sure to talk to your doctor about it as it isn't your norm but it's probably just nothing. I really hope that things get better for you. I know you just feel really low and like it's not going to happen but we've all been there and it's happend for me and for a lot of other women as well. It's so hard to be positive at a time like this but you have to try. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you as I know it's going to happen. Just feel better:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much for your kind words!

The spotting is really irritating me because I NEED to start AF by tomorrow at the absolute latest, today would have been ideal. Because DH is out of town for 5 days, he leaves July 13th at night. If I started AF today that would be CD 18 and I o'ed on cd 17 or 18 this cycle so the timing would be fine but if I start tomorrow it will be CD 17 which is pushing it. Come on AF letssssssssss gooooooooooo already!

I am going to ask about getting the trigger shot this time since DH will be away, that way we could time it better. I have no clue if they even do that at this office, I hope they do.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Your body isn't the only one being weird. I feel horrible today, my stomach feels so upset that I didn't think I would make it through the day without throwing up or running to the bathroom. I am guessing it's a flux in hormones and hopefully that means I will ovulate soon. Everytime my body attempted to ovulate over the last six months I felt sick. I HOPE that I am just about to ovulate soon. Temp hasn't gone up or down yet though so I am still just waiting and trying to make it through the work day. Four and a half hours and I can chill at home on the couch. If I can make it that long... I am trying to force myself to get through the day because I know I will have plenty of crappy work days to come when I get my bfp. DH keeps saying I am pregnant even though he knows it's impossible this early, crazy guy.


----------



## Rachel789

your temps are nice and steady! you are right you are probably just having side effects from the clomid/hormones. Clomid stays in your system for much longer after you finish your pills. I bet you will o within a few days!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Your body isn't the only one being weird. I feel horrible today, my stomach feels so upset that I didn't think I would make it through the day without throwing up or running to the bathroom. I am guessing it's a flux in hormones and hopefully that means I will ovulate soon. Everytime my body attempted to ovulate over the last six months I felt sick. I HOPE that I am just about to ovulate soon. Temp hasn't gone up or down yet though so I am still just waiting and trying to make it through the work day. Four and a half hours and I can chill at home on the couch. If I can make it that long... I am trying to force myself to get through the day because I know I will have plenty of crappy work days to come when I get my bfp. DH keeps saying I am pregnant even though he knows it's impossible this early, crazy guy.

Sorry you are feeling so sick. Hopefully you will O very soon. Your temps look good. Anyday now I suppose! Fx'd you can catch the egg on the first cycle! How lucky you'd be!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> your temps are nice and steady! you are right you are probably just having side effects from the clomid/hormones. Clomid stays in your system for much longer after you finish your pills. I bet you will o within a few days!

Yeah, my temp hasn't berm this steady in a long time. Don't know what it means, but I choose to think of it as a good thing.


----------



## mumface26

I think AF is on her ugly way. (cd39) My cm is non existent and I have a few cramps too, my nipples feel tender and I feel awfully tired.

I had a bfn this morning.

Just want AF to come so we can move on to the next cycle.

Does anyone check cervix position? I check mine at the same time each day and its different every time. One day its low and hard, next its low and soft and then hard the next day, I could barely reach it at the weekend. Im wondering how reliable this is? I dont think I will do this anymore. My body is confusing enought as it is!

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

mumface26 said:


> I think AF is on her ugly way. (cd39) My cm is non existent and I have a few cramps too, my nipples feel tender and I feel awfully tired.
> 
> I had a bfn this morning.
> 
> Just want AF to come so we can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> Does anyone check cervix position? I check mine at the same time each day and its different every time. One day its low and hard, next its low and soft and then hard the next day, I could barely reach it at the weekend. Im wondering how reliable this is? I dont think I will do this anymore. My body is confusing enought as it is!
> 
> :dust:

I hope this is AF for you or a BFP coming!

I don't check my CP never even attempted it! :haha: So I can't be of help for you there.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

mumface26 said:


> I think AF is on her ugly way. (cd39) My cm is non existent and I have a few cramps too, my nipples feel tender and I feel awfully tired.
> 
> I had a bfn this morning.
> 
> Just want AF to come so we can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> Does anyone check cervix position? I check mine at the same time each day and its different every time. One day its low and hard, next its low and soft and then hard the next day, I could barely reach it at the weekend. Im wondering how reliable this is? I dont think I will do this anymore. My body is confusing enought as it is!
> 
> :dust:

I've checked it before, but like you said, it's always different and it's a little too much for me when added to temping and opks. Also I don't even know how reliable it is as a sign of where you are in your cycle since mine was always high.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I finally got bright red blood :happydance: I really need today to be CD 1 because of DH's traveling dates. If today was CD 1 then the day he leaves would be cd 17 which should be ok timing even if I o'ed on cd 18 and we bd'ed daily until then I should be well covered. But if tomorrow is CD 1 then I am likely screwed :( 

Do you think I can just count today as CD 1 since it is bright red blood?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Well I finally got bright red blood :happydance: I really need today to be CD 1 because of DH's traveling dates. If today was CD 1 then the day he leaves would be cd 17 which should be ok timing even if I o'ed on cd 18 and we bd'ed daily until then I should be well covered. But if tomorrow is CD 1 then I am likely screwed :(
> 
> Do you think I can just count today as CD 1 since it is bright red blood?

I would say bright red blood would be CD 1, unless all you see is one little drop all day. My stomach is still a little bleh, I don't go into work until 12, so hopefully it will all pass by then. Also feeling super emotional like I tear up over everything, but I have always been like that mid cycle for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input. It is def way more than a drop I have seen a decent amount but no flow or cramps just yet. 

I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well :( Any signs of O coming soon?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'd say cd1 as long as it's consistantly flowing, even if it's lightly flowing. The bright red is fresh so I'd assume you're on today. I hope you are feeling better. Have a little confidence in this cycle but still relax. I'm hoping this will be it for you.

Lovetoteach I hope that you O soon. I think you probably will. Fx'd!

I am having one of those days:wacko:. I wish I could feel baby's kicking and moving. I really don't know if what I'm feeling is ever baby. I just really wish I knew what was going on it there. It's really worrying. So I got my second round of bloods to look for defects today. Most girls in the pregnancy forums have gotten theirs back weeks ago:wacko:. They are all also going on about everything that they have bought for baby and I have NOTHING. I've been too afraid to buy anything and everytime I go to buy something I chicken out. And they are all so happy they can feel baby...I don't think I can. It just makes me feel like I'm so behind or like something is wrong. :cry: And a bunch of them have early gender scans scheduled where as I have to wait until July 20th still! I won't have seen baby for 8 weeks by that time. :nope: I just wish the time would go by a bit faster as I'm not liking to wait- I'm just too nervous.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-I completly understand why you worry as I expect if/when I get pregnant one day I will be worrying too! But isnt the risk of anything being wrong at this point REALLY low? I thought it goes down drastically once you are in the 2nd tri. Try to focus on that, odds are all is well :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks for your input. It is def way more than a drop I have seen a decent amount but no flow or cramps just yet.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well :( Any signs of O coming soon?

Hard to tell, I mean my OPKs have all been negative, I have been having some cm that ranges from creamy to watery, but not egg white like yet. Don't know if it will ever get to egg white consistancy on clomid though. My temp took a slight jump today, hard to tell if that is anything until I see what happens the next few days. I don't know if it's possible for me to miss my surge and never get a positive OPK, but then I keep telling myself that it's still slightly early to O if I think to myself that it could take all the way to CD18 or 19 to finally O, that means it could be 2-3 more days :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-I completly understand why you worry as I expect if/when I get pregnant one day I will be worrying too! But isnt the risk of anything being wrong at this point REALLY low? I thought it goes down drastically once you are in the 2nd tri. Try to focus on that, odds are all is well :thumbup:

I guess technically the risk does go down but you know me- I've never had ANY luck so I don't have much faith really. I just really need to see the baby and i think it's ridiculous that I have to wait so long! I'll feel better in a bit, I always do but there is always a little worry in the back of my mind. I'll probably be like this the rest of my life now that there is a baby on the way. I suppose I will feel better for a short while after my scan and hopefully I will feel confident enough to buy something for baby and maybe I can enjoy a little more.:shrug:


----------



## mumface26

Thanks guys.
I went to the bathroom before and i have a lot of ewcm. I went to see if af had come bit was greeted by ewcm instead. I have never had this before so will get bd'ng tonight lol!
I will buy an opk tomorrow maybe its what i need! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Rachel789

mumface that sounds like you will be o'ing soon yay! Let us know what the opk says :)


----------



## Rachel789

AF is def here, having mild cramps and there is for sure a flow now. I am just grateful I started today. I hope to o by cd 17 but even if it is cd 18 I should be ok if we bd on cd 15-17 right?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> AF is def here, having mild cramps and there is for sure a flow now. I am just grateful I started today. I hope to o by cd 17 but even if it is cd 18 I should be ok if we bd on cd 15-17 right?

I'd say as long as you bd on the 17th you should be well covered. Don't worry too much about it just bd when you can and maybe you'll even get lucky and O a bit early.


----------



## sanchez1208

hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks


----------



## Lovetoteach86

sanchez1208 said:


> hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks

Good news! You will be joining rachel and I on our clomid journey soon. 

Imsotired- I know it's hard, but try not to compare yourself to other pregnant ladies as different states and countries have different medical systems, some slower, others faster. Also some ladies are brave enough to buy unisex baby stuff as soon as they get a bfp. I don't think I will until second tri, but I know dh will make me wait until the gender scan.


----------



## mumface26

Rachel789 said:


> mumface that sounds like you will be o'ing soon yay! Let us know what the opk says :)

No way! Its not alot of ewcm now but its there!
Woohoo! 
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Just a quick update.....

I have pcos. Not great. They said bd until october and then come back if no baby for referral to FS. :cry:

Would be me wouldnt it? I mean I am from a huge family and all my sisters have kids, the used to look at their husbnds and pop one out back in the day.
She advised agains using OPK's as PCOS are always trying to ovulate so they can give you a false reading.

I'm on cd40 and still no AF.
Now I have to go to work in this mood. I feel so rubbish.


----------



## ImSoTired

mumface sorry to hear about the PCOS. You can still conceive though, it happens all the time. Best of luck.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

I have awful allergies and a headache on and off and I have pressure/mild pain in my ears. So annoying. Today I plan on doing some laundry but other than that I'll maybe just relax a bit and maybe go for a walk later. I don't know. I'm 17 weeks today and still hoping to feel baby really soon. Still 22 days until my gender scan. Ugg so long to wait still! Oh well...

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Rachel789

mumface sorry to hear about the PCOS but I agree with what imsotired said, a lot of people are able to still conceive that have it :hugs:

imsotired-Allergies are the worst! 22 days is not long at all it will be here before you know it, eeek I can't wait to hear what you are having. :)

AF is really heavy this time, the heaviest I have had since I was a teenager. I have to change my tampon every 1-1.5 hours and I am having clots which I really don't get. I wonder if the clomid caused this? I always worry about having a thin lining so hopefully a heavier period means I had a good lining :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel have the doctors told you before that your lining is thin or thinner than usual? I would say a heavy period means your lining was plenty thick at least this time. I always had heavy periods -except when I was on the pill of course. I had a lot of clotting and very painful cramping with a heavy flow. At least for 2 or 3 days out of my period and then it would go to a lot lighter. No one ever commented on my lining not even during pregnancy so I wouldn't know. I wouldn't be concerned but make sure you tell your doctor about any changes in your cycle. Sorry about the heavy period though- it can surely be annoying.


----------



## Rachel789

Well luckily the cramps have been mild but they are still there, no pain killers needed though. 

My dr. tells me during the u/s that the thickness of my lining does not matter and never tells me the measurements just says my lining looks "beautiful" I can't believe she doesnt think it needs to be measured, everyone else that gets scans gets their lining measured and I hear ideal is over 8mm thickness. My dr. wasnt available the day I go in for the cd 14 scan so I will see a different dr. and I will demand to get the measurment and also I am going to ask for a progesterone test this time after O. This is the reason I am switching to an RE because my gyno is not very throrough or helpful with infertility treatments.


----------



## ImSoTired

I wouldn't worry about your lining in that case but seeing a specialist wouldn't hurt anyway. I really don't think there is anything really wrong with you though, maybe just need a little adjustment here and there. I think now that you are on the clomid and O'ing at a decent time in your cycle it's only a matter of time. I know how easy it is to think that everything under the sun is wrong with you and that it'll never happen. I definately thought I had PCOS, and all sorts of other problems. I turned out fine. I still have a tendency to think something will go wrong- hence my constant worrying about this pregnancy. However I honestly feel that you will get pregnant sooner than you think and you should exhaust all of your options before getting down. I know you say that _most_ women get pregnant within their first 3 cycles of clomid but that is not_ all _women and your first cycle wasn't very fair as you ovulated on your own. I do hope though that the specialist can clear things up for you and give you more options. It will definatley happen for you I know it will. It's unfortunately a matter of time, I know the waiting is the worst.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for all of the kind words and inspiration. And you are right about the first cycle it was kind of a wash anyway. So I can kinda call this my 2nd cycle of having a real shot at it. I didnt really have any good quality cm last cycle, I used preseed but I do worry that will hurt my chances. Which is why I would like to give IUI a shot a few times if I don't get pregnant this cycle. Might as well try, it can't hurt.


----------



## ImSoTired

I never had what I thought was real quality cm either. Ever since I started the pill it really dried me up and I haven't had much change since going off of it either. It must have been good enough though because I got pregnant:shrug:. Maybe the cm was up there where I wasn't checking. Hard to tell but I think a little bit of preseed can only help. I hope that this next cycle is your lucky one but if not I'm sure a specialist will be able to help you with IUI or any other route they think necessary. No problem just relax and enjoy all of the bd'ing , you might not feel like or be able to it during pregnancy and after baby comes you might have pain and then not have enough time. This is a bonding experience for you and your DH. I wish I had taken the time to enjoy the process instead of worrying so much because now ALL I do is worry:dohh:


----------



## mumface26

I bought some opk's today, My doctor advised against them but I want to give them a try and see.
I will test when I get home from work tonight.
My cm is still clear and stretchy so heres hoping!


----------



## ImSoTired

Phew, I'm tired. I actually did quite a bit around the house today as I have a very eventful weekend coming up and I wanted to get the cleaning out of the way so I wouldn't be thinking of it. I'm pretty happy about the state of my entire house today which I haven't been able to say in at least 2 months. But it has really takn a lot out of me. I am tired, my back is sore and I'm sweaty, eww. I'm sure I will be aching tomorrow but I have a clean house to show for it. The worst part is the allergies. I'm always sneezing and blowing my nose. I wish it would just go away! Overall though it has all helped to take my mind off of worrying about baby even for a short time.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I know what you mean about cleaning house, it bothers me that I don't have much time to clean since I work 40hrs a week now.

Rachel, I agree that that the first cycle of clomid didn't really count for you since you ovulated before clomid took effect. I am still hoping we are going to be a month apart with our clomid basis babies.I

Mumface- opks can be frustrating, mine came insanly close to positive a billion times. Opks are known to be tricky with pcos. Hope you fair better with them, but I guess you won't know if you don't try. Good luck!

As for me my opk said negative, but my temp dropped and I tmi, but I am literally dripping cm, which I have never seen before, and there is no chance its bd related because the last time was almost 48 hrs ago. My body is very odd...


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach that sounds like a good sign to me, that + opk has to be right around the corner! I will hopefully be o'ing within 2 weeks so hopefully we will both get pregnant and only be 2 weeks apart in due dates :)

I am starting my first dose of clomid round 3 today which is CD 3. GL to me, let's hope 3rd times a charm!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I think you will O very soon from the sounds of it. I would just keep bd'ing regardless of the opks because you know you can miss the surge if you only use one a day. Hope you can catch it the first time around!

Rachel I'm happy you are looking forward to O'ing and I hope that this is your cycle!

I have a long weekend ahead of me. Very very busy. My bump seems small today but I think it is because I need to drink more fluids. It's going to be hot today anyway, mid 90's:wacko:. I am going grocery shopping today and then parties tomorrow and prob Sunday. Maybe it'll keep my mind off of not feeling baby yet? I doubt it though because everyone will probably be asking if I feel it. Anyway 3 weeks until my ultrasound and I hope everything is going well in there. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach I think you will O very soon from the sounds of it. I would just keep bd'ing regardless of the opks because you know you can miss the surge if you only use one a day. Hope you can catch it the first time around!
> 
> Rachel I'm happy you are looking forward to O'ing and I hope that this is your cycle!
> 
> I have a long weekend ahead of me. Very very busy. My bump seems small today but I think it is because I need to drink more fluids. It's going to be hot today anyway, mid 90's:wacko:. I am going grocery shopping today and then parties tomorrow and prob Sunday. Maybe it'll keep my mind off of not feeling baby yet? I doubt it though because everyone will probably be asking if I feel it. Anyway 3 weeks until my ultrasound and I hope everything is going well in there.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

I must have missed the surge... unless my body is waiting til the last possible second and I am Oing tomorrow, which would be CD19! I wouldn't put it past my evil little ovaries :( I got a No- today on the digital OPK, but the line was darker then normal, so I don't know if that is the start of a surge, the end of a missed surge, or nothing at all. I am just planning on BDing every other day until my temp jumps for three days. I would like to BD on the every day for a few days once I get the positive, but I guess I might miss getting a positive OPK.

I'm pretty sure everything is okay in there with your little onion, just getting bigger and bigger and moving up the fruit and veggie scale :) Soon we will all know if you are team pink or blue.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach that sounds like a good sign to me, that + opk has to be right around the corner! I will hopefully be o'ing within 2 weeks so hopefully we will both get pregnant and only be 2 weeks apart in due dates :)
> 
> I am starting my first dose of clomid round 3 today which is CD 3. GL to me, let's hope 3rd times a charm!

Fingers crossed that we will be two weeks apart, but I can't help but think that I might not O this cycle. I am nervous that it's taking so long. I am temping at the exact time each morning and getting plenty of sleep, so I know my temps are legit.


----------



## Rachel789

Don't loose faith, I have seen a lot of people o as late as cd 25. If it doesn't happen by then your dr. can always call you in another provera script and then you can try 100mg, some drs don't even bother with 50 mg because they see people respond better to 100 mg.

Anyway I think with the ample amounts of cm you are seeing that you will o within a couple days. Def keep BD'ing every other day and don't rely on the opks. Mine never really looked + before I o'ed and I tested every day at 2 pm.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I'm sure you will O. Sometimes you need to take more than one opk in a day to catch it and if you don't want to waste them then I'd just bd every other day regardless. Your chances alone by bding every other day are great. Ovulation is probably just around the corner. Relax and enjoy and I hope you catch it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sooooo sleepy. I could not sleep last night at all, I probably slept 3 hours maybe? My nerves were completely on edge. Just too much going on and so anxious about everything. Too bad I can't stay at home and sleep all day. Will be out until all hours of the night probably and the family party and then we have to go the long way home because of construction near my house. So frustrating because I found out yesterday the construction may take months! It wakes us up very early in the morning and makes every trip to see our families 3 times longer! So many things to be frustrated about. And of course still worrying about baby. Hope to feel better soon and sleep well tonight.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Sooooo sleepy. I could not sleep last night at all, I probably slept 3 hours maybe? My nerves were completely on edge. Just too much going on and so anxious about everything. Too bad I can't stay at home and sleep all day. Will be out until all hours of the night probably and the family party and then we have to go the long way home because of construction near my house. So frustrating because I found out yesterday the construction may take months! It wakes us up very early in the morning and makes every trip to see our families 3 times longer! So many things to be frustrated about. And of course still worrying about baby. Hope to feel better soon and sleep well tonight.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!

I am sure you will get good sleep tonight exhausted sleep is always my deepest drool on the pillow kind of sleep lol.

Keeping my fingers crossed for my temp to keep jumping, because that would man I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I think I ovulated friday and my chart agrees as long as my temp stays above my cover line of 97.15. My nipples were sore last night and are killing me this morning. Last time i actually ovulated they were painful for seven days starting the day after ovulation.


----------



## ImSoTired

Chart looks good lovetoteach. I hope you O'd and I hope you catch that egg!

So I slept a little better last night. I woke up at around 330 and was up for at least an hour and a half. But then I finally did fall back asleep. I have been feeling a lot of movement very recently but I'm still not 100% sure it's baby. My bump is definately smaller again today which drives me crazy. I had a decent day at the party and tonight we're going to eat and see fireworks with my friends and my god daughter. Should be fun. 12 days until I see my OB and hopefully hear a healthy heartbeat. 20 days until my ultrasound to see if baby is a boy or girl. Hope everything is ok.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach- It does look like you o'ed Friday! :wohoo: If your temp is still up tomorrow 100% it happened. How exciting, I hope you caught the egg, can't wait to stalk your chart in the next couple weeks :) Any idea how long your LP is? Mine has been 14 days the past two clomid cycles but before clomid it was 12-13 days so clomid extended it an extra day or two but I spotted this past cycle for almost 3 days before. That is a little concerning so I am going to ask for a progesterone test this time. Are you getting your progesterone levels checked?

imsotired-Yay the countdown is on 20 more days :)

Not much to speak of here. I took my 3rd dose of clomid this morning so only two more days of pills. No headache so far this time, last time I had a bad headache for a couple days but I guess it can still come. I have had some hot flashes. We were out to dinner last night and DH was in pants and long sleeves and I was wearing a sun dress and all of the sudden I was sweating, he said he was not hot (he is always the one that is hot and I am always freezing) so that is how I knew I was flashing. But it is all worth it if it gets me to O early again :) 

I am really looking forward to my RE appointment on July 12th, in the paperwork it said the first appt can be up to 2 hours long! I am happy they will actually spend time with me instead of being rushed in and out of my gynos office. 

Thank God I am going on vacation for a week on July 3rd or else time would drag waiting for O and my upcoming appts, I am glad I have something to take my mind off of things!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach- It does look like you o'ed Friday! :wohoo: If your temp is still up tomorrow 100% it happened. How exciting, I hope you caught the egg, can't wait to stalk your chart in the next couple weeks :) Any idea how long your LP is? Mine has been 14 days the past two clomid cycles but before clomid it was 12-13 days so clomid extended it an extra day or two but I spotted this past cycle for almost 3 days before. That is a little concerning so I am going to ask for a progesterone test this time. Are you getting your progesterone levels checked?
> 
> imsotired-Yay the countdown is on 20 more days :)
> 
> Not much to speak of here. I took my 3rd dose of clomid this morning so only two more days of pills. No headache so far this time, last time I had a bad headache for a couple days but I guess it can still come. I have had some hot flashes. We were out to dinner last night and DH was in pants and long sleeves and I was wearing a sun dress and all of the sudden I was sweating, he said he was not hot (he is always the one that is hot and I am always freezing) so that is how I knew I was flashing. But it is all worth it if it gets me to O early again :)
> 
> I am really looking forward to my RE appointment on July 12th, in the paperwork it said the first appt can be up to 2 hours long! I am happy they will actually spend time with me instead of being rushed in and out of my gynos office.
> 
> Thank God I am going on vacation for a week on July 3rd or else time would drag waiting for O and my upcoming appts, I am glad I have something to take my mind off of things!

Yeah I have to go to the doctors tomorrow for my cd 21 progesterone levels, but that would only be three days past ovulation... My last cycle my lp was 18 days before a real flow, so I have no clue how long it will be now.


----------



## Rachel789

18 days?! :shock: That's a long ass LP!!

I would ask them tomorrow if you can come in again in a few days and get another test because that won't be accurate 3 days post O.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm feeling not pregnant again today. I felt a lot of movement on Saturday but nothing yesterday. It's really upsetting and it makes me really anxious. Hoping the time flies to my appts on the 12th and the 20th so I could get a little reassurance. I'm going crazy. On the plus side I did sleep decent last night except that I kept waking up and scratching my stupid bug bites. So annoying and itchy.

Lovetoteach I see you definately O'd prob Friday or Saturday. Did you not get a pos opk then? Did you only take one each day in the afternoon? I hope you catch the egg though. GL!

Rachel I hope the clomid does it's thing and you O nice and early and catch the egg!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on O'ing lovetoteach how exciting that this is the first time in months you actually have a good chance!! I will be out of town for a week, I leave tomorrow but I will try to pop on from time to time on my phone and stalk your chart :)

imsotired-I am sure the baby is doing just fine in there but I understand it will be so much more reassuring at your scan/appts...I hope the time flys for you :)

I am about to take my 4th dose of clomid so just one more tomorrow and then I wait for O. I noticed a lot of ewcm today, I am so paranoid from that time I o'ed early that it will happen again. I really hope it doesnt :( O'ing this early is not good as the lining doesn't have a chance to thicken so chances of getting pregnant o'ing that early are low. I hope the ewcm is just a fluke or a surge of estrogen because my body is starting to get things going!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, I am very excited to have finally ovulated, but I'm still nervous about the possible long journy we might have ahead of us. Keeping my fingers crossed that the first month is a charm, but I know it might take a few months and that is scary because DH already is bordering the thought that it is never going to happen, which I KNOW isn't true. Hopefully my temps stay up, it would not be fun to get teased again, but I don't see how I could get sore nipples without having ovulated...

Rachel, hopefully the cm is just a fluke, sometimes I have random cm through out my cycles, even when my cycles are nonexistant. 

imsotired, I know it's driving you crazy not to feel pregnant, but I bet the random things you keep feeling is actually the baby. Can't wait!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I really don't think you'll O early again. You know that you just O'd in your last cycle and with the progesterone taking over no more eggs could have been produced because the estrogen was low and I doubt that you've already produced a new egg in 5 days or so. The reason you O'd early last time was probably because you took provera to start the new cycle so the progesteron never took over and the egg continued to develop. The ewcm is probably just hormonal or due to AF. You can produce it without actually O'ing. I wouldn't worry. Just keep up with your bd'ing and keep an eye on it. I'm sure you'll O around the time you did last month. Hopefully a bit earlier. And I'm hoping that this is the cycle for you. 

Lovetoteach I'm sure you had to have O'd because 98 degrees is high! I hope you can get your DH to have a little more faith. I know he's probably just protecting himself from the disappointment of not catching the egg but he's got to think of the way it effects you. My DH was always the positive one and I probably would have gone crazy if he also thought it would never happen. I do hope you catch the egg this time though and you can stop the meds and show DH that you can do it, because you are right you definately can. You just had a problem getting your body to function and that isn't at all uncommon really. I wish you the best!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much imsotired! You really did make me feel better and feel like it is a slim chance I will O again that early. I am going to try to BD every other or every 2 days until CD12 then I will try to BD daily. I am feeling hopeful for this cycle but at least I know if it fails I hae my RE appt and hopefully they can help me get pregnant!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you so much imsotired! You really did make me feel better and feel like it is a slim chance I will O again that early. I am going to try to BD every other or every 2 days until CD12 then I will try to BD daily. I am feeling hopeful for this cycle but at least I know if it fails I hae my RE appt and hopefully they can help me get pregnant!

:thumbup: Sounds like a plan and I hope it works for you! I know that you WILL get pregnant I just hope it's this cycle as opposed to another. 

As for me I just sneezed while typing this post and I felt a little wiggle to the left and a bit lower than my belly button. Thinking it was baby...:shrug: **Hoping it was baby rather.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I called my doctor and his assistant/nurse told me that the day 21 progesterone blood test is just to see that I ovulated period, so I went anyways even though I only ovulated three days ago. I guess he just wants to know that I ovulated and it isn't so much concerned with seeing if I need help with additional progesterone. Maybe if there is a next cycle we can wait until 7 days after ovulation and see what my levels are.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I called my doctor and his assistant/nurse told me that the day 21 progesterone blood test is just to see that I ovulated period, so I went anyways even though I only ovulated three days ago. I guess he just wants to know that I ovulated and it isn't so much concerned with seeing if I need help with additional progesterone. Maybe if there is a next cycle we can wait until 7 days after ovulation and see what my levels are.

At your next appt you should certainly sit down and tell them that you would like your progesterone monitored to make sure your chances are good as you are taking clomid. I don't know much about it but I think that as long as you have ovulated and you have a decent length LP I wouldn't think there was anything wrong with your levels. Just because you had a difficult time ovulating on your own doesn't mean that there will be other issues when you do, i.e. uterine lining, progesterone levels etc. I think you will be just fine but it couldn't hurt to tell your doctor all the things you are thinking of. I can't wait to see if you get that bfp this cycle...I hope you do. Fx'd!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> So I called my doctor and his assistant/nurse told me that the day 21 progesterone blood test is just to see that I ovulated period, so I went anyways even though I only ovulated three days ago. I guess he just wants to know that I ovulated and it isn't so much concerned with seeing if I need help with additional progesterone. Maybe if there is a next cycle we can wait until 7 days after ovulation and see what my levels are.
> 
> At your next appt you should certainly sit down and tell them that you would like your progesterone monitored to make sure your chances are good as you are taking clomid. I don't know much about it but I think that as long as you have ovulated and you have a decent length LP I wouldn't think there was anything wrong with your levels. Just because you had a difficult time ovulating on your own doesn't mean that there will be other issues when you do, i.e. uterine lining, progesterone levels etc. I think you will be just fine but it couldn't hurt to tell your doctor all the things you are thinking of. I can't wait to see if you get that bfp this cycle...I hope you do. Fx'd!Click to expand...

Soo nervous, technically I could test on my birthday, which would be 12 dpo, but I don't dare test early like that and ruin my birthday. I think I am going to wait until 14dpo, which is that friday, the day before I go down and visit my side of the family for the weekend.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I called my doctor and his assistant/nurse told me that the day 21 progesterone blood test is just to see that I ovulated period, so I went anyways even though I only ovulated three days ago. I guess he just wants to know that I ovulated and it isn't so much concerned with seeing if I need help with additional progesterone. Maybe if there is a next cycle we can wait until 7 days after ovulation and see what my levels are.

It is not a bad idea to get an accurate reading to know if your levels are normal so you aren't wasting your time because then you could get on supplements. If your levels are too low you may miscarry or not get pregnant in the first place, ect. 

As imsotired said just because you weren't o'ing doesn't mean you will have other issues so hopefully levels are fine. Be on the look out for spotting before AF, I hear that can be a sign of low prog that's why I am asking for a 7 day test this time because I spotted for almost 3 days before AF this time which I don't think is good. :nope:


----------



## ImSoTired

Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me.


----------



## Rachel789

wow all of those tests are enough to give someone something to stress about :dohh: I wouldnt even want to get that done because I know I will worry even if the chance is slim, how nervewracking.

If they told you the chances were unlikely then you should relax and trust them imo, they are the drs! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me.

I say be relieved about the positive results, and try not to worry about the uncertain ones, because it could be nothing and just some problem with the test results. With every step you take in your pregnancy journey I can forsee how many mountains I am going to make out of mole hills along the way. I always tell myself to try and look at the positives though, and I find things to distract me.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'll be calling the doctor to explain it to me again today. The woman on the phone seemed to be not at all concerned which at first as pretty comforting but then I began thinking of what she said. She said that the analyte was only slightly off and it's pretty common but it could mean there is a problem or it could mean I will have preeclampsia or preterm labor. And she said that the nueral tube risk was low at 1/388 but would mean I need another ultrasound at 32 weeks and the risk might go down with each scan. It just seems to be that she sounded very positive to keep me calm not because the results were good. Really scared. 

I hope you are all doing well


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'll be calling the doctor to explain it to me again today. The woman on the phone seemed to be not at all concerned which at first as pretty comforting but then I began thinking of what she said. She said that the analyte was only slightly off and it's pretty common but it could mean there is a problem or it could mean I will have preeclampsia or preterm labor. And she said that the nueral tube risk was low at 1/388 but would mean I need another ultrasound at 32 weeks and the risk might go down with each scan. It just seems to be that she sounded very positive to keep me calm not because the results were good. Really scared.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well

The way you explained it there makes it sound better, hopefully it's just nothing and just something they had to let you know just in case so you don't come back and yell at them for telling you everything was 100% normal when there may be a .0000001% chance something could go slightly wrong. 

Fertility friend changed my ovulation day to cd 19!! Maybe it's right, but I thought that my nipples started to get sensitive AFTER I ovulate, not the day of and a few days after. Now I am even more nervous, but at least I ovulated because today is day four of increased temps. I don't want to go backwards on the two week wait though, I need to be flying through the days, not taking them away!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm just very worried because if there is a neural tube defect the child will have it for life if they survived and I can't imagine what is wrong with my blood that makes them think I'll have preeclampsia and or preterm labor. I have a call in to my doctor now to see if he can't better explain my risks to me. It's just all very stressful.

Lovetoteach I thought you probably O'd on Sat because of the ewcm. You haven't ovulated in so long that maybe your body started feeling the effects of the progesterone early therefore making your nipples sore the day of as opposed to after. I'd say it's pretty normal and wouldn't worry about it. I could NEVER tell when I O'd until about a week after when my breasts got sore. And the month we conceived they were really really sore around my missed period. Ouch. It's all very good though and I'm sure you are just happy to have ovulated at this point! I just hope you get the bfp to go along with it. I'll keep my fx'd for you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well I guess his little spermies had to have lasted for two days, or swam really really fast to meet the egg I just released that day even though we bded (bd'd?) the NIGHT of my ovulation.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Well I guess his little spermies had to have lasted for two days, or swam really really fast to meet the egg I just released that day even though we bded (bd'd?) the NIGHT of my ovulation.

Your chart says you bd'd on Saturday and the sperm can last for 2 days so either way you have a good shot. I hope it catches.


----------



## ImSoTired

Just thought that I'd update what the nurse said. She said that she thinks the neural tube will not be an issue however the analyte may be at some point, The analyte is a protein that the found in one of my blood sampes which might mean that the baby won't grow right, although everything might be just fine. It's apparently not uncommon but sometimes there is an issue and sometimes there isn't. I guess it is something we will have to further discuss at my appts on the 12th and the 20th. It has me completely numb right now as I have no idea whether or not baby will grow right or not. I will be getting an extra ultrasound or two for them to check baby's growth. AGain the nurse suggested that nothing is certain and I shouldn't worry but worry is all I know how to do now-a-days. ALl I can do is hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: I bet that it will but I don't blame you for worrying because I would as well. Did she say what the odds were of having issues because of this?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: I bet that it will but I don't blame you for worrying because I would as well. Did she say what the odds were of having issues because of this?

No she didn't give me any odds. She said that sometimes women who have this turn up have healthy baby's and others do not. I'm guessing that means my odds are 50/50. I really don't know what to think. I'm so numb.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Just thought that I'd update what the nurse said. She said that she thinks the neural tube will not be an issue however the analyte may be at some point, The analyte is a protein that the found in one of my blood sampes which might mean that the baby won't grow right, although everything might be just fine. It's apparently not uncommon but sometimes there is an issue and sometimes there isn't. I guess it is something we will have to further discuss at my appts on the 12th and the 20th. It has me completely numb right now as I have no idea whether or not baby will grow right or not. I will be getting an extra ultrasound or two for them to check baby's growth. AGain the nurse suggested that nothing is certain and I shouldn't worry but worry is all I know how to do now-a-days. ALl I can do is hope it all turns out well.

:hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing and hoping that the days will fly by until the 12th and the 20th when the doctors can give you more information.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am going to kill fertility friend if it keeps moving my o date!!!!! If I take out that fast of ewcm it says I ovulated cd 18, but if I leave my chart as is it says cd 20, I am very frustrated. The egg white cm was very egg white like in consistency, but only slightly stretchy, I just don't know what to think, to keep it on or take it off the chart..


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I am going to kill fertility friend if it keeps moving my o date!!!!! If I take out that fast of ewcm it says I ovulated cd 18, but if I leave my chart as is it says cd 20, I am very frustrated. The egg white cm was very egg white like in consistency, but only slightly stretchy, I just don't know what to think, to keep it on or take it off the chart..

Not sure. Still think you O'd on cd 19. FF isn't always right. Don't worry you definately O'd and I think you have a good chance. Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

Still pretty nervous but hoping it's just nothing and baby is ok. 8 days until I get to hear heartbeat and talk to my doctor. Little over 2 weeks until ultrasound and I'm keeping my fx'd.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Still pretty nervous but hoping it's just nothing and baby is ok. 8 days until I get to hear heartbeat and talk to my doctor. Little over 2 weeks until ultrasound and I'm keeping my fx'd.

Waiting is so hard no matter what stage you are at on your ttc journey, it just gets harder and more nerve racking it seems. Wish I had a fast forward button for you.


----------



## ImSoTired

The waiting for my appts to check on baby is absolutely killing me. I hope everything is ok I can't help but be really stressed out. I wish baby would just kick and kick and not stop so I know that baby is at least ok in there. 18 weeks today. Ob appt in 1 week Ultrasound in 2 weeks 1 day. Hurry, hurry!

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

How is everyone? Rachel, you've been quiet over there, everything going good so far?

Everything is okay on my front I think, I am getting slight cramps on the right side yesterday and today. Also some creamy cm,and of course my sore nipples, which didn't go away last real cycle until 7dpo. I still have awhile to wait though, especially since fertility friend pushed my O date back two days. I am determined to wait until cd 14 to test, 9 more days to go!


----------



## ImSoTired

Routing for you lovetoteach!
Rachel hope you aredoing well!

I am feeling fine. No real symptoms. Thirsty the past few days. Occasional pop in my belly hoping it's baby moving around. Just hoping for the best. 2 weeks until my ultrasound hoping they find everything is fine and find out baby's gender. Also going to see my OB next thurs. Fx'd for good news all around! Looking for a good book to read to keep my mind off of everything.I read one yesterday, very good. Also looking for something to do tomorrow as DH is painting and I don't want to be here to smell the fumes.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Routing for you lovetoteach!
> Rachel hope you aredoing well!
> 
> I am feeling fine. No real symptoms. Thirsty the past few days. Occasional pop in my belly hoping it's baby moving around. Just hoping for the best. 2 weeks until my ultrasound hoping they find everything is fine and find out baby's gender. Also going to see my OB next thurs. Fx'd for good news all around! Looking for a good book to read to keep my mind off of everything.I read one yesterday, very good. Also looking for something to do tomorrow as DH is painting and I don't want to be here to smell the fumes.

Sounds good, I bet that little pop you feel is the baby wiggling around. Do you have a feeling it's a boy or girl? I always wanted a girl because of all the cute clothes and decor, but I have a huge feeling that my first will be a boy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Routing for you lovetoteach!
> Rachel hope you aredoing well!
> 
> I am feeling fine. No real symptoms. Thirsty the past few days. Occasional pop in my belly hoping it's baby moving around. Just hoping for the best. 2 weeks until my ultrasound hoping they find everything is fine and find out baby's gender. Also going to see my OB next thurs. Fx'd for good news all around! Looking for a good book to read to keep my mind off of everything.I read one yesterday, very good. Also looking for something to do tomorrow as DH is painting and I don't want to be here to smell the fumes.
> 
> Sounds good, I bet that little pop you feel is the baby wiggling around. Do you have a feeling it's a boy or girl? I always wanted a girl because of all the cute clothes and decor, but I have a huge feeling that my first will be a boy.Click to expand...

I felt for a long time that baby was a boy. About the past month and a half or so I have been having my doubts and thinking just maybe it's a girl. But I'm not having a strong feeling in either direction right now. I would love to have a little girl as we don't have any in the family but I think I have better odds of a boy. Either way I'll be happy. Just want baby to be healthy, no complications.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I have no clue what dpo I REALLY am, thinking 7dpo not 6dpo, but I have been having dizzy spells today and was gagging at the toliet twice with nothing coming up. The dizziness started as soon as I woke up and got worse when blow drying my hair over exhausted and over heated me. I called in sick and tried to lay down and watch tv, almost threw up again and then dragged myself to bed to sleep it off. Not sure if this means I am pregnant, or it's just a nasty side effect of hormomes or medication. I posted it on the july testers bored and one lady said she felt like this a few days before hee bfp, so for now I choose to believe it is all worth it for my bfp. How are yall? Please excuse my phone typing skills today, I have been saying weird things since i'm not all here today.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay lovetoteach. Sounds like symptoms! If they aren't it's definately a rush of hormones. Which is also a good thing, just obviously not as good as a bfp. I hope that you get one! Would be so exciting. I suggest testing 12 or 14 dpo.The closer to AF more accurate it'll be. Take a guess at where you really are, 6,7,8dpo.I really hope this is it for you. 

Rachel I hope you're doing well.

Yesterday I THINK I felt a lot of movement again. This morning a feel a little something here and there but nothingcrazy. Also my bump must be spreading up my abdomen because it seems a bit smaller. I thought yesterday I might have a UTI but I'm not sure. I go to the doctor on thurs and being that I'm not it pain I'll make sure I mention it then but I think I'm ok. I walked a lot yesterday so my back is a bit sore. I went to an outlet shopping with my parents though I didn't buy much I had to get out of the house. DH was painting and I didn't want to be around the fumes.Now today we have to put the house back together:dohh:. I had forgotten what it's like to paint and then hafta clean up the mess! Anyway I'm trying my best to keep my nerves in check but still just hoping and praying that baby is A-ok.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Yay lovetoteach. Sounds like symptoms! If they aren't it's definately a rush of hormones. Which is also a good thing, just obviously not as good as a bfp. I hope that you get one! Would be so exciting. I suggest testing 12 or 14 dpo.The closer to AF more accurate it'll be. Take a guess at where you really are, 6,7,8dpo.I really hope this is it for you.
> 
> Rachel I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Yesterday I THINK I felt a lot of movement again. This morning a feel a little something here and there but nothingcrazy. Also my bump must be spreading up my abdomen because it seems a bit smaller. I thought yesterday I might have a UTI but I'm not sure. I go to the doctor on thurs and being that I'm not it pain I'll make sure I mention it then but I think I'm ok. I walked a lot yesterday so my back is a bit sore. I went to an outlet shopping with my parents though I didn't buy much I had to get out of the house. DH was painting and I didn't want to be around the fumes.Now today we have to put the house back together:dohh:. I had forgotten what it's like to paint and then hafta clean up the mess! Anyway I'm trying my best to keep my nerves in check but still just hoping and praying that baby is A-ok.

Sounds like what I call the beginning of alien in the belly lol. I was watching youtube videos of babies kicking and rolling around from inside their mother's bellies. That is going to be the strangest and most amazing experience, but I know my DH will be messing with my belly all the time so he can see/feel it. Do people touch your belly all the time? I hate non relatives touching me and am dreading that part od pregnancy.

Rachel, you doing okay??


----------



## Rachel789

Hi I am fine I have been on vacation so haven't had access to a computer and I hate typing on my phone. I get back tomorrow so I will catch up then. I hope u r both doing well. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope you're having a great vacation Rachel! Sometimes I wish DH and I would go somewhere but we're really just homebodies. That time is coming up quickly this month! I hope you catch the egg this time, I'll cross everything for you!

Lovetoteach I hope you get that BFP this cycle. I'm so excited for you.

Baby isn't moving too much today hopefully just whatever position he or she is in. I think my uterus is moving up as I'm getting less stretching and a bit smaller of a bump. Just keep hoping everything is ok. I see the Ob on Thurs and 11 days until gender/anamoly scan. FX'd all is well!!! I have another busy week ahead of me, including continuing the clean up from the painting, and friends coming to visit. Got to stay busy and clean up! On a weird not I began my Christmas shopping today....Early I know, but I doubt I'll want to be in a crowded mall with a huge stomach this year. So everyone is getting simple gifts and I'm buying them early. I bought DH 3 shirts so he is finished. I'm sure he will agree that we shouldn't go too overboard with baby on the way. I also made my first baby purchase today... a yellow onsie that says future guitar player (from the same online store I got Dh's shirts Dh plays the guitar). I'm a bit nervous but I hope everything is well and baby will get to sport that shirt next year.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls I am back from vacation. It was amazing to just get away, relax, and not think about TTC as much for once. I had some ewcm today and we have been BD'ing most days so I will be covered as long as O happens by Friday. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon and my first RE appt on Thursday, so a lot going on this week. I always get a little nervous before my scans that they won't see anything, I really hope there is a nice big follie ready to go!

imsotired-I can't believe how quickly your gender scan is coming up...it will be so fun to find out what your having :happydance:

lovetoteach-I hope everything is going well with you...anymore symptoms?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Hey girls I am back from vacation. It was amazing to just get away, relax, and not think about TTC as much for once. I had some ewcm today and we have been BD'ing most days so I will be covered as long as O happens by Friday. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon and my first RE appt on Thursday, so a lot going on this week. I always get a little nervous before my scans that they won't see anything, I really hope there is a nice big follie ready to go!
> 
> imsotired-I can't believe how quickly your gender scan is coming up...it will be so fun to find out what your having :happydance:
> 
> lovetoteach-I hope everything is going well with you...anymore symptoms?

I have been having cramps/pressure and feeling like I need to pee a lot, but I am trying to drink plenty of water so I don't get dizzy again. My nipples are itchy too, but it hurts when I scratch them, so I have to scratch around them. DH is dying to know if it's going to be a bfp or bfn. I had a temp dip today, which IF I am pregnant could be implantation, so for sure I can't test for a few more days. I am trying to make it until friday or monday, since I will be visiting family this weekend.

Also I got a call from the doctor and they said my progesterone blood test came back elevated, which means for sure I ovulated. I told DH and he said, "I just want to know if you are pregnant!" So much for celebrating the miracle of actually ovulating!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach your chart looks amazing. Look how high todays temp is! That's a great sign along with all of your symptoms. My first symptom was my breasts were very tender and painful especially around the nipple. Taking off my bra was awful and the first time I realized that they were that sore was 10dpo. I really hope this is it for you! 

Rachel I hope you O soon and catch the egg! So exciting! I think you will! Best of luck!

I have been very tired the past few days, but I have also been very busy so that explains it I suppose. Last night I did wake up to pee but it was early. I've been peeing less at night and more during the day I think. Which I guess is probably because my uterus is growing and giving baby more room so it isn't on my bladder. Overall I'm feeling pretty good. I think I feel baby a few times a day. Some days more than others. I hope everything is ok and baby is growing well. 2 days until OB appt and 10 days until ultrasound. 9 days to 20 weeks, halfway.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I agree with imsotired your chart looks great and your symptoms sound promising, I hope this is it for you :)

imsotired-hopefully having a discussion with you OB on Thursday will make you feel better about everything :)

I have my scan in a few hours, I hope it goes well! I am kind of wondering if it is even possible I o'ed last night because I was cramping and had lots of ewcm :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-I agree with imsotired your chart looks great and your symptoms sound promising, I hope this is it for you :)
> 
> imsotired-hopefully having a discussion with you OB on Thursday will make you feel better about everything :)
> 
> I have my scan in a few hours, I hope it goes well! I am kind of wondering if it is even possible I o'ed last night because I was cramping and had lots of ewcm :shrug:

That would be exciting if you did Rachel. And what a great chance you'd have! Would they see that you have O'd then or just see nothing? Would they have to check progesterone to know for sure if you have? Is it possible to O this early on clomid? lol Sorry so many questions, I'm just not 100%sure how clomid works. I just hope this is it for you! I'm getting an increasingly good feeling about your chances! 

I hope the doctor will put me at ease. The place that did the test sent me a little paper about what the analyte means and what it could mean for my pregnancy. it made me feel a little better because I found out my AFP is only .03 over the cut off so it's probably nothing. I hope it's fine anyway.


----------



## Rachel789

You typically O 5-9 days after your last pill. I took clomid cd 3-7 this time so no it would not be early if I did O on cd 13. The dr. told me if I recently o'ed they would not see the follie anymore but they can usually see liquid or something from where the follie bursts. I am going to ask for a 7 dpo prog test either way this time because I never had it tested before. I might even just have the RE do the prog test since I have my first appt on Thursday.


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome. I hope they find out you O'd. In 2 weeks you could be well on your way to being a mommy and I hope you are. I'm sending tons of dust! :dust:

Hey I have an appt with OB on Thurs when you have your RE appt. Hoping he says everything looks good and that I shouldn't worry about baby. Then of course I'll be a nervous wreck before the ultrasound because that's just how I am. I hope they tell me that baby is healthy and growing though and they I'll know for sure if it's a boy or a girl. Hoping you get good results at your appt as well!


----------



## ImSoTired

18wk 5d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0337.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

awww your bump is so cute, love it!!


----------



## ImSoTired

It's getting pretty big. Wearing my maternity shorts....ugg. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> 18wk 5d

Yay another bump picture! So cute :) 

Rachel, that would be awesome if you o'd already. The doctor/nurse did my progesterone test on cd 21, which for me only ended up being one to three days after I ovulated and they still found elevated levels of progesterone even though it was so early. 

My nipples hurt soo bad when I take my bra off, thank God for padded bras though because I can't feel the pain during the day at all I was so excited to see my really high temp this morning. I keep taking that cd 19 ewcm off and putting it back on my chart, it makes 2 days different, don't know for sure, but I should know more when I get af or a bfp.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 18wk 5d
> 
> Yay another bump picture! So cute :)
> 
> Rachel, that would be awesome if you o'd already. The doctor/nurse did my progesterone test on cd 21, which for me only ended up being one to three days after I ovulated and they still found elevated levels of progesterone even though it was so early.
> 
> My nipples hurt soo bad when I take my bra off, thank God for padded bras though because I can't feel the pain during the day at all I was so excited to see my really high temp this morning. I keep taking that cd 19 ewcm off and putting it back on my chart, it makes 2 days different, don't know for sure, but I should know more when I get af or a bfp.Click to expand...

Hmmm....I still think you O'd on cd19 but regardless of which day you actually did your chances look good. Your symptoms are amazing....I hope that it is pregnancy and not just a rush of hormones. I am very happy for you having ovulated and I hope that your body, and his swimmers, took advantage of it. I know it's early and you probably don't want to get your hopes up but...when are you testing?


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my scan, and I saw a different dr. today and I asked her to tell me what the thickness of my lining was and it was onnly 3.4 mm She claimed that it doesnt matter at this point and it will continue to thicken after I O and that is when you get an accurate reading on it and that it is fine for this point in my cycle but EVERYTHING I read says the lining really doesnt thicken much more after O and at this point in my cycle it should be at least 8 mm and anything under that would mean pregnancy chances are extremely slim. So it looks like I will have about zero chance this cycle, I am soooooooo upset. I knew my lining was way too thin because my AFs are always way too light. The dr. says that doesnt mean anything, I really don't trust that though.

They found a 13mm follie in my right ovary and 15 mm in the left. Last cycle on CD 13 when my usual dr found a 14 mm follie she was pleased with it and said I would O within a few days and if AF showed I could stay on 100 mg. This dr. had a completely different and negative view on my follie size today. She said I wasn't responding well enough and I should be upped to 150 mg next cycle She said there is a "chance" I will O and could get pregnant but she didn't sound optimistic. How the hell does she say that when last cycle I had a 14 mm and my dr. was happy with it? I am dumbfounded as to how their views are SO different. I am so sick of this office and my RE appt on Thursday can't come soon enough. I feel they are COMPLETLY incompatent when it comes to fertility and I am so upset that my time was wasted I should have just gone straight to an RE.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 18wk 5d
> 
> Yay another bump picture! So cute :)
> 
> Rachel, that would be awesome if you o'd already. The doctor/nurse did my progesterone test on cd 21, which for me only ended up being one to three days after I ovulated and they still found elevated levels of progesterone even though it was so early.
> 
> My nipples hurt soo bad when I take my bra off, thank God for padded bras though because I can't feel the pain during the day at all I was so excited to see my really high temp this morning. I keep taking that cd 19 ewcm off and putting it back on my chart, it makes 2 days different, don't know for sure, but I should know more when I get af or a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....I still think you O'd on cd19 but regardless of which day you actually did your chances look good. Your symptoms are amazing....I hope that it is pregnancy and not just a rush of hormones. I am very happy for you having ovulated and I hope that your body, and his swimmers, took advantage of it. I know it's early and you probably don't want to get your hopes up but...when are you testing?Click to expand...

My goal is to wait til monday, but I might test friday if dh keeps bugging me everyday.

Rachel I would be upset too, good thing you are seeing someone else because that is confusing.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I can't wait to talk to a competant dr. for once. I am just so depressed right now because odds are this cycle is a waste :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yes I can't wait to talk to a competant dr. for once. I am just so depressed right now because odds are this cycle is a waste :cry:

I know it's upsetting but I say try anyway. Don't throw this cycle away because of what those doctors said. Luckily you will see another doctor on Thurs and you can ask all of your questions about lining and follicle size and all. Just try this cycle anyway and be happy that you are seeing someone who knows more about it. I hope your appt on Thurs goes well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg time is just dragging! I need to check on this baby so why is it taking forever!? So hard not to worry! I'm going to clean the kitchen today and put laundry away then hopefully start reading a new book. I hope cleaning up takes my mind off of it all. I still have to put the basement back together and the baby's room but I can't be moving furniture on my own so I'll have to wait for DH this weekend. But he is working Saturday so It'll have to be Sat evening or Sun. I hope to go buy baby things after we find out the sex so I want it all cleaned up by then.

Anyway I hope you girls are doing well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm doing good, just waiting just like you. I want to believe that I will see a bfp, but i have a hard time believing it could happen the first time.


----------



## ImSoTired

Very exciting lovetoteach. I hope this is your bfp!

I am soooooo nervous to go to my appt tomorrow. Why do I get such anxiety from going to the doctor!? I think I get it especially now because I'm always worried they'll give me bad news. Ugg.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Very exciting lovetoteach. I hope this is your bfp!
> 
> I am soooooo nervous to go to my appt tomorrow. Why do I get such anxiety from going to the doctor!? I think I get it especially now because I'm always worried they'll give me bad news. Ugg.

I think you get nervous because you are like me, always preparing yourself for the worst thinking that if you think it will all be butterflies and rainbows it will hurt a lot worse when you get bad news. I just have to try to tell myself that it will all be okay. Like now, if I don't get a bfp, at least I ovulated, which means I at least had a shot this time unlike every other month. I think everything will be fine with your check up though, those percentages sounded pretty low to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Appt at 11 and then hopefully my best friend is coming to visit. She lives a state away going to school but she is in town today. Hope she makes it to my house. Still so nervous about this appt! It drives me crazy! All I can do is hope everything goes well and baby is fine! Better go get a few things done and get ready. Hope everyone is doing well!

Oh good luck at your appt Rachel!


----------



## Rachel789

My appt is at 10:30, good luck to us both! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Good luck to both of you! Hope it's good news all around. I also hope that this doctor is a lot more considerate and knowledgable too Rachel.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm home already! I got there at 10:53 and I'm home. They had me in and out. I gained a tiny bit more weight, maybe 2 lbs. My bp was 124/70 I think she said, so not bad even though I was nervous. She picked up baby's heartbeat quickly although the doppler was staticy and I was nervous about it. My urine is fine and the doctor says I'm measuring fine. They were short staffed and he asked me if I whad any questions and then he took my chart and we were done. I'm assuming he's not at all concerned with my bloodwork or else he would have said something. I was a little confused that he took my chart because usually he gives it to me but he said he needed it for something. He had no concerns or anything so I guess baby and I are ok.:shrug: He also asked when I was going to the other place for my ultrasound and I told him the 20th, so he probably assumed that they would explain the blood results to me further as they were the ones who do that screening, not him. So now I wait, a week tomorrow, until my scan. I'll have trouble sleeping the night before for sure! I hope they say that everything looks good and they aren't worried. THen maybe I can relax a bit and buy baby some things. 

Rachel I hope your appt went well! 

Lovetoteah your chart looks good still! EEEK! How exciting!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'm home already! I got there at 10:53 and I'm home. They had me in and out. I gained a tiny bit more weight, maybe 2 lbs. My bp was 124/70 I think she said, so not bad even though I was nervous. She picked up baby's heartbeat quickly although the doppler was staticy and I was nervous about it. My urine is fine and the doctor says I'm measuring fine. They were short staffed and he asked me if I whad any questions and then he took my chart and we were done. I'm assuming he's not at all concerned with my bloodwork or else he would have said something. I was a little confused that he took my chart because usually he gives it to me but he said he needed it for something. He had no concerns or anything so I guess baby and I are ok.:shrug: He also asked when I was going to the other place for my ultrasound and I told him the 20th, so he probably assumed that they would explain the blood results to me further as they were the ones who do that screening, not him. So now I wait, a week tomorrow, until my scan. I'll have trouble sleeping the night before for sure! I hope they say that everything looks good and they aren't worried. THen maybe I can relax a bit and buy baby some things.
> 
> Rachel I hope your appt went well!
> 
> Lovetoteah your chart looks good still! EEEK! How exciting!

Glad they seem to think everything is fine, good thing you don't have to wait another month for your scan. I can't wait to know if your little mango is a boy or a girl :)

My chart is sooo deciving, everything screams bfp, but I know that it might not be. I was really bad and tested today, even though I know a BFN means nothing this early on I can't help thinking that it means I am out. I don't know why I do these things, for some absurd reason I thought I would be a super prego and get a faint line at least, but my body is late on everything, so why would it cooperate and let me get a bfp this early? At least that was my last test and I won't be buying anymore until sunday after I get back from seeing my family this weekend.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-I wouldnt worry about a BFN this early a lot of people won't see a positive until closer to when AF is due, don't loose hope your chart and symptoms sound promising!!

imsotired-I am happy to hear your appt went well. I feel like time went so quick, its crazy your gender scan is only a week away! :happydance:

DH and I were not thrilled with my dr. so I asked a friend of mine what dr. she is seeing since she raved about her RE. I didn't go there in the first place because it is further away but it is worth it. My dr. was not very personable and didn't take much time with us, I really didn't get a good feeling about him. With all the money we will have to invest in this I really want to see a dr. I trust and like. 

I was able to get a scan today and my lining is still pretty thin at 5.4 mm and my biggest follie is now 17 mm. He said my lining was pretty thin and he would move me to femara for future treatments because clomid thins the lining for some people. He said it will thicken up until O so I have chance it will make it to 7-8 mm. I think above 7 mm you have a chance but 8 mm + is ideal. I got the trigger shot and you typically O 36 hours after you take it. They wanted me to wait until tomorrow to take it to give the follie a chance to grow more as they like to trigger at at least 18 mm but timing is of the essence due to DH leaving tomorrow afternoon. So I may wait until late tonight and trigger after 11 pm and then I should O by Saturday morning and if we BD tomorrow afternoon I hope that will be good enough timing! 

DH thinks we should abstain today and just BD tomorrow afternoon to save up the :spermy: but I am thinking we are better off BD'ing tonight and tomorrow if I will O by Saturday...what do you girls think?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

If you don't think he has issues with his spermies I would say tonight and tomorrow, although I don't think that waiting for tomorrow would hurt if you O 36 hours after the trigger.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach sorry about the bfn. It is early though and I surely thought my first pos test looked neg. I then took another test later in the day which was more positive. Wait a few days and I hope you still get that bfp! If not, at least you won't have to wait too long to O and try again!

Rachel find the doctor that is right for you. Work with whoever you can for now but if you aren't happy just keep looking until you find the one you want. It sounds like the guy you went to at least cleared a few things up for you unlike the gynos you were seeing. I'm with lovetoteach- I would BD once every 24 hrs or so until DH goes away. That'll give you the best chance.

One week until my ultrasound and wow I'm nervous for it. I just hope that baby is ok and growing well. I also can't wait to find out if it is a boy or girl. It'll make it all so much more real to me I think. I'm hoping everything goes great and baby is perfect. fx'd!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-Are you having anymore feelings one way or the other as to if its a boy or girl?

I did the trigger shot late last night, actually I had DH do it because I'm a wuss. It didn't hurt much going in but I have some bruising around the injection site today. I usually bruise when I get IVs so I think I just bruise easily. We BD'ed last night and will again around 4 pm today. I should O by tomorrow morning so hopefully our timing will be ok!

I am sick with a cold now and I think thats why my temp was higher today, I will probably discard it because it may screw up the day FF thinks I o'ed on. I know I caught it from being on the stupid airplane Monday :growlmad:

I still think my chances are slim this month as my lining was still only 5.2 mm yesterday. I pray it thickens up at least to 7 mm by time I O. I am eating pineapple and brazil nuts which are supposed to help the lining, I will continue to do this for the next week or so.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thats great Rachel eat whatever they say may help. There is a good chance it'll be at least 7mm as it isn't too far off. It sucks about the cold though. Hope that gets better soon.

I am completely not sure what baby is. I thought for a long time it was a boy but i have had second thoughts and have been thinking maybe not? I guess it's just that I hope for a girl but I know I'll be fine with a boy too. Girls are just rare in my family so I guess I was hoping DH would be the one to supply one, lol. We shall see in 1 week!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Wow rachel, your temperatures are getting up there, looks like the trigger worked.

I am 13dpo, so really I am 14 dpo, either af will catch me this weekend, or I will test on monday. At least I know my lp is long enough. Last time it was 18 days, but I was probably a few days off on my o day as opks never work for me.


----------



## Rachel789

I think you typically o closer to 36 hours post trigger and I got the trigger Thurs late night. I think my temps may be up due to my cold? Not sure if a cold causes that it is a really mild cold. I wonder if I should discard the temps?

Iwas at a farmers market today and there was a stand where they cut up fresh pineapple so I got a pineapple and I saw he discarded the cores so he gave me 3 cores! Apparently the core is the best part to thicken the lining. I also bought more Brazil nuts. I hope it works!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm tired and thirsty. Been very busy visiting with friends and cleaning up. Today I'm just lying around the house. DH is moving furniture back in it's spot from the paiting he did last weekend. He was supposed to work today but the job was cancelled so he'll be doing it another weekend. So we are closer to starting up on baby's room. Still quite nervous but hoping everything is ok. Not feeling much so far today. Just barely feeling pregnant now a days. Just feel fat, really. Trying to stay busy busy. 6 days until my ultrasound. fx'd baby is doing fine.

Lovetoteach I really hope you get that bfp!

Rachel I think your egg is about to pop if it hasn't already. Hope you get a surprise bfp this cycle.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I haven't been feeling much lately, yesterday I got chocolate ice cream with truffles and brownies in it though and it tasted disgusting to me, which is weird because I LOVE chocolate. Other then that, being extra cold, and dhs cigarettes smelling extra gross to me I feel like it could be 50/50.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh lovetoteach your body is playing a huge trick on you if you aren't pregnant! I was cold in early pregnancy (got goose bumps constantly even when I didn't think I was cold) as well with food aversions and VERY turned off with smells. You have a crazy ammount of symptoms and I hope you get your bfp!

I'm having stomach problems today. Heartburn, indigestion, gas, constipation one minute and the opposite the next...:shrug: Baby is messing with my intestines big time. Every once in a while I feel a ping in there so I hope baby is ok. Ugg so nervous always. I really hope we get good news at the ultrasound on friday.

Rachel whatta ya think, did you O? Hope you catch that egg this cycle.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Oh lovetoteach your body is playing a huge trick on you if you aren't pregnant! I was cold in early pregnancy (got goose bumps constantly even when I didn't think I was cold) as well with food aversions and VERY turned off with smells. You have a crazy ammount of symptoms and I hope you get your bfp!
> 
> I'm having stomach problems today. Heartburn, indigestion, gas, constipation one minute and the opposite the next...:shrug: Baby is messing with my intestines big time. Every once in a while I feel a ping in there so I hope baby is ok. Ugg so nervous always. I really hope we get good news at the ultrasound on friday.
> 
> Rachel whatta ya think, did you O? Hope you catch that egg this cycle.

Not looking forward to my digestive issues getting worse, but I will live with it when my child chooses to reak havock on my stomach. What day do you find out boy or girl?

My body has known to be really evil before, but I hope it is done playing mean games, so far it's almost 4pm and no af yet... Buying pregnancy tests today, hoping I don't wake up to af.


----------



## Rachel789

I had cramping around noon yesterday so I think that's when I o'ed. I discarded the previous two temps because you typically o 36 hours post trigger so that would make sense with the cramping I felt yesterday. I still had a little ewcm this morning. I really hope bd'ing the two days leading up to o was good enough! Not feeling too confident though this cycle. I am getting the hsg done next cycle between CD 6-12 they say u are extra fertile for a few cycles after so hopefully if not this cycle my bfp will come soon! I have to do a natural cycle next while my re runs tests I hope it isn't a long one :(


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach-are u testing again tomorrow? I hope u get ur bfp!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> lovetoteach-are u testing again tomorrow? I hope u get ur bfp!

Yes, I am testing tomorrow morning unless I wake up with full force af. Hopefully if she shows she shows BEFORE I waste a test, but hopefully she never shows her face! I really don't feel any af symptoms, but she is sneaky

I hope your new doctors finds answers, sounds like you finally found the right doctor that is really going to be able to help you out.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope you get that bfp tomorrow! I'm sending you lots of :dust:

I find out the gender on Friday. Hope everything is good. 

Rachel don't give up hope. I'm sure with the new doctor they'll be able to help you 1-2-3. I hope you catch it this cycle anyway.


----------



## ImSoTired

My appt is coming quickly now and I'm getting very nervous. I just hope they don't find anything wrong with baby. I just want a good, happy scan with a healthy baby. Finding out the gender is just a plus. Hoping I can relax and enjoy at least some of this pregnancy. Baby needs to start kicking and moving more- I wish the movements were more reliable, more consistant. Just going to try and keep my mind off of it. I'm sure I'll be a mess especially on Thurs. Just gotta keep on hoping the best.:shrug:

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think everything will be fine, I hope the week flys by fast, for you and for me.

I got a bfn today at 15 dpo, so I am just waiting for af to show. She isn't here yet, and I really hope that my body isn't cruel enough to make me wait several more days until af shows. I have no idea what to think, and I am trying so hard to tell myself it's over this cycle and don't even think that it's possible to not get a bfp until a week after af is due. TTC is so confusing.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN :( I think with your temp drop today you could expect AF to show today or tomorrow. I hope that isn't the case and it goes back up and you get a late BFP though. If AF shows though at least you know you responded well to a low dose of clomid and now it should only be a matter of time. Even on clomid you still have the usual 20-25% chance each cycle even if you do everything right so within a couple more cycles odds are you will catch!

imsotired-I can't wait to hear about your appt! I hope it goes well and you can start to relax :)

I am still not sure exactly when I o'ed :shrug: I put my own crosshairs in as I think it was Saturday due to the timing after the trigger. I don't know if its my cold or possibly a side effect from the trigger but I have been feeling exhausted since Friday, sleeping 8-10 hours a night and still feeling tired, it is driving me nuts. My cold feels like it is about gone it has been a really mild one so I am thankful for that!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah, I slept horrible, woke up several times, then took my temp at 6ish and got 97.7, fell back asleep like a rock until 6:50 and took my temp again after DH woke me up to say goodbye and it was 98.2... I don't know what to think as I had to take my temp yesterday with a ear thermometer because that was all my sister had at her house and it was 99.2, which I searched on the internet and it said that it was a .5 to 1 point difference in temperature between ear and oral temps. This is why I discarded yesterday's temp. So I screwed up my temperature two days in a row. Now I am waiting on AF to finally have one solid definite answer, I don't like grey areas.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach so sorry to hear about the bfn. I think you still have a great shot on the clomid though and your body finally O'd! I know what you mean about the 'grey areas'. I hope you are ok and feeling positive about your next cycle. TTC is absoolutely the most confusing, upsetting, overwhelming thing ever- and I think that probably goes all the way up until the child is married with kids of their own:wacko:

Rachel I hope you get to feeling better. And I hope that you get a good result thius cycle. If not, you still have new doctors to look forward to. I'm sure you['ll get your bfp soon! 

I'm just going absolutely crazy. Need to try and keep my mind off of it. I will be reading a lot and hopefully shopping tomorrow. Keeping busy around the house until Fri. I may lose my mind before that...not too sure. Fx'd baby is healthy and safe.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I just look at it as more waiting and am just trying to tell myslef that I am one month closer, not one month further away. When I finally get af I need a green apple martini. We need some more bfps on this thread, time for af to come and go so I can start growing me some nice big follies. Maybe I can convience DH to cut way back on his cigs this cycle to help his little swimmers. Don't want to make him think it was his fault, but I can't make a baby without his little swimmers, so he needs to vitamin it up and cut the smoking in half.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I hope if you do get AF you'll enjoy a martini for me too. I got a little upset the other night when I went out to eat with friends because they were drinking and I cannot and they are going out this weekend for my friends birthday and they didn't invite me. I'm 25 and althought that seems like the perfect age to have kids (or even old now a days because of all of these teenagers getting pregnant) I'm still only the second of all of my friends to get pregnant. 3rd if you count my one friend'd gf has one on the way due 6 weeks before me (but again he's the dad so he can still drink, etc) I just feel so left out of everything. There's so much I can't do. Sorry for the whine...

I've not been feeling too much movement yesterday and today but maybe I'm not paying attention. I'm hoping everything is ok in there. On Thurs I'll be 20 weeks- half way through. Then on Fri I have the scan. I'm so busy worrying whether or not baby is ok that I'm not even excited about the gender really. I'm sure though that if everything is ok with baby I'll be exstatic to find out the sex and it'll make it that much more real for me. Just fx'd baby is healthy and growing. I'm very uncomfortable though because baby has really made digestion an issue. I am constipated for the first time really and I just feel yuck. Other than this bumo and OCCASIONAL movement I don't feel too pregnant still. Ugg just hope for the best!

HOpe you're all doing well and having a good day.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-I understand that has to be tough feeling left out. Most of my friends either have a baby, are TTC, or plan to TTC in the next year so I feel left out not being pregnant yet :( But then again I am older than you so maybe that is why most of my friends are at that point, most of my friends are 1-3 years older than me and I am pushing the dreaded 30. When I was 25 I wanted nothing to do with babies I didn't even get married until I was 27, when I was 25 I wasnt even interested in getting married even though DH and I had been together for 5 years at that point. I guess I just wasnt ready to grow up yet :haha: Anyway your friends will be there with you within a few years I'm sure :)

I am still getting over this damn cold but I feel WAYYYY better today than I did yesterday. I started feeling sick on Thursday but it was very mild for the most part I just felt tired and then yesterday all of the sudden I felt like total crap. I was tired and had a bad headache and I felt really out of it. I still feel tired today but no headache!

lovetoteach-Any sign of AF?


----------



## ImSoTired

I wish my friends had gotten married and bought houses when I did but they are all still in partying mode after all these years! DH doesn't even speak to his friend anymore because they're all off doing drugs and partying while we are starting a family. I'd definately prefer the baby over getting drunk any day. I guess I'm just hormonal and lonely. 

I can't believe you still have that cold Rachel. Glad to hear you are feeling better though.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah, I would be the first of my close friends to have a baby, last of most of my family very light brow/ spotting today, but thats all so far.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Flying the AF flag because the :witch: is here. On to the next cycle, told DH, "I'm bleeding, take your vitamins!" He said that sucks a few million times, but I reminded him that we aren't super human and that this was only our first real month that we actually had a chance.


----------



## Rachel789

lovetoteach- :hugs: sorry AF showed :( But the good news is clomid worked and you don't have to wait very long to O again :) I hope this is your cycle, it is only a matter of time now!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg sorry about AF lovetoteach but at least your body is doing as it should. Hope the next cycle works out a bit better.

Rachel hope you are doing well.

I am feeling a bit low. Not feeling baby too often lately. Very worried and nervous for Friday but hope everything is just fine. WIsh I could fast forward until I am lying on the table at the ultrasound. I know I am going to be nervous up until that point. I read 2 books in the last 3 days trying to occupy myself and now I have none left. :dohh:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Two more days!!!

AF today was HEAVY flow, during the middle of the night/morning I was having horrible cramps and when I got up out of bed the flood gates opened full force. I am going to guess that is a good thing though, assuming it means my lining is okay. I just figured out that if I ovulate cd 20 again I will be on my mini vacation at my inlaws lake house with some of his family. Which means I have to BD at least twice during that four day duration with everyone in the house. Oh well, at least we aren't teens sneaking around, I just hope everyone gets worn out and goes to bed early!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Two more days!!!
> 
> AF today was HEAVY flow, during the middle of the night/morning I was having horrible cramps and when I got up out of bed the flood gates opened full force. I am going to guess that is a good thing though, assuming it means my lining is okay. I just figured out that if I ovulate cd 20 again I will be on my mini vacation at my inlaws lake house with some of his family. Which means I have to BD at least twice during that four day duration with everyone in the house. Oh well, at least we aren't teens sneaking around, I just hope everyone gets worn out and goes to bed early!

Sorry about AF- I know what it's like to have a heavy flow and awful cramping.About the bding while at family's it doesn't have to be a big to do. As long as you get him to do his thing it doesn't need to take forever of be too noisy. lol. I'm sure it'll work out just fine. You're right you aren't teenagers anymore and it is important as you are making a life!

So nervous about friday. Baby has not been very active and everyone else on the 2nd tri threads are feeling baby a lot. I barely feel a thing! At least I'll know on Fri whther or not everything is ok. So nervous. :wacko:


----------



## ImSoTired

25 hrs and 15 min to my appt! I'm so nervous I can hardly concentrate. Please be healthy baby!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

imsotired-I am sure everything will be fine. I am looking forward to hearing how your appt goes tomorrow :hugs:

lovetoteach-In a weird way I would be happy to have a heavy AF. I would think that means you have a good lining :thumbup:

Still not feeling like my chances are good this cycle. STUPID THIN LINING and lack of ewcm :growlmad: Why can't my body just behave? Ugh it's so annoying I should be able to be hopeful now but instead I am looking forward to next cycle. I am not reading into my temps this time around because they looked beautiful for the first 10 days the past couple cycles and it meant notta.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-I am sure everything will be fine. I am looking forward to hearing how your appt goes tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> lovetoteach-In a weird way I would be happy to have a heavy AF. I would think that means you have a good lining :thumbup:
> 
> Still not feeling like my chances are good this cycle. STUPID THIN LINING and lack of ewcm :growlmad: Why can't my body just behave? Ugh it's so annoying I should be able to be hopeful now but instead I am looking forward to next cycle. I am not reading into my temps this time around because they looked beautiful for the first 10 days the past couple cycles and it meant notta.

My chart was up and down when I got my bfp. I think it's different for everyone. You should still be hopeful because you are seeing a more experienced doctor who will help you to get that bfp soon! You never know, a little eggy could have gotten caught this time. As for the lining, I'm sure you aren't the first women to have a thin lining. I know a lot of women whohad VERY light bleeding every cycle and still got their bfp (like a two day panty liner period). So I'm sure it's not impossible. And like I said before I had like NO ewcm:shrug: It was probably up there hiding by my cervical opening but it didn't come out or anything and I prefer not to go in search of it. Regardless of whether or not this is your cycle your time is coming very soon. You have better doctors working on a solution for you! 

I hope we all have happy and healthy babies by this time next year!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> imsotired-I am sure everything will be fine. I am looking forward to hearing how your appt goes tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> lovetoteach-In a weird way I would be happy to have a heavy AF. I would think that means you have a good lining :thumbup:
> 
> Still not feeling like my chances are good this cycle. STUPID THIN LINING and lack of ewcm :growlmad: Why can't my body just behave? Ugh it's so annoying I should be able to be hopeful now but instead I am looking forward to next cycle. I am not reading into my temps this time around because they looked beautiful for the first 10 days the past couple cycles and it meant notta.

Yeah, it is hard to trust the post O temps now, mine looked so ideal for a bfp, I even had an implant dip. So decieving, but I really felt like I would feel more sick when I get a bfp, I have a REALLY sensitive digestive system.


----------



## Rachel789

good luck at your scan today imsotired, can't wait to hear the results!

I went to get my blood drawn today for progesterone levels and to retest my thyroid because my dr. thought my level from my last test was a little higher than he likes to see. I should get the results by Tuesday afternoon. I hope I don't have low progesterone.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> good luck at your scan today imsotired, can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> I went to get my blood drawn today for progesterone levels and to retest my thyroid because my dr. thought my level from my last test was a little higher than he likes to see. I should get the results by Tuesday afternoon. I hope I don't have low progesterone.

Fingers crossed for both of you to have good results!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope your test results come out well Rachel and it's great that your doctor is really being proactive unlike the last.

We are team :pink:! It's very exciting and we are so happy and kind of surprised. I knew there was a reason I decided I wasn't sure it was a boy but I wasn't sure it was a girl either. The doctor said that baby looks good and healthy. I have an anterior placenta which mean it is in front of the baby which is why the kicks I feel are weak and few and far between. Baby did NOT want her picture taken and kept her hands over her face and turned away from the sonogram wand/probe thingy. Needless to say they didn't get all the shots they needed but they got enough to be confident that all is ok. I do have to go back in 3 weeks to get a few more measurements that baby wouldn't cooperate with today but they said there isn't any reason to worry about it...they think everything looks good. As for the high afp analyte they said it may mean that I'll have a low birth weight baby due to high bp but that everything looks fine for now and they aren't concerned. They do have my due date as later than my OB but my OB said he won't change it because it's only off by 3 days and it's close enough. So technically I'm 19w 5d according to these ppl but I'm 20w 1d according to my OB and he says close enough. I did have a slight panic attack during my scan because I was sooo worried and my bp was a little high but as I said my nerves were crazy. Then I relaxed a bit and now I'm fine. I hope I can enjoy it. DH and I went to buy a few cute little girly outfits and the baby furniture after the appt. The whole family is just so excited. So relieved everything is fine.:cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

omg how exciting a baby girl!!! I am so happy for you congrats. I knew everything would turn out just fine now hopefully you can relax and enjoy buying some cute girly stuff :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> omg how exciting a baby girl!!! I am so happy for you congrats. I knew everything would turn out just fine now hopefully you can relax and enjoy buying some cute girly stuff :)

Thanks I am just trying to relax. Everyone is so over the moon including DH and myself. I told DH he had to pick out one of the outfits and he picked out a little polka-dotted pants set that says princess and has a cupcake on it. :cloud9:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> omg how exciting a baby girl!!! I am so happy for you congrats. I knew everything would turn out just fine now hopefully you can relax and enjoy buying some cute girly stuff :)
> 
> Thanks I am just trying to relax. Everyone is so over the moon including DH and myself. I told DH he had to pick out one of the outfits and he picked out a little polka-dotted pants set that says princess and has a cupcake on it. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yay! Baby girls are so much fun to dress up and spoil :) That is so exciting, I have always wanted a girl, but I am warming myself up the the possibilty of a boy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach I know what you mean. I kept telling myself this was a boy just so I wouldn't get excited. There are NO girls on my side, save for me, and Dh's side has a few more boys than girls. I thought for sure we'd have another boy. Which would be fine because we're all so used to them but the novelty of having a girl has set in and EVERYONE is excited! I thought for sure DH would be a little upset but if he is, he hasn't shown it. There was a huge smile across his face when the tech said GIRL! I'll never forget looking over at him. :cloud9: He did have a bit of trouble helping me pick out outfits but to be honest he doesn't even care to pick out his own clothes and whatever I buy is good enough. Man thing I guess:shrug: 

I woke up really early to pee and then I decided I was hungry:dohh: So I'm up too early for my liking but perhaps I'll take a nap later:sleep:

Lovetoteach you are taking clomid again this cycle, right? I hope this one does it for you! How exciting!

Rachel I really hope you get your bfp this cycle as well! Even if you don't I think your doctors seem to be really on the ball. They are restesting you and looking carefully at past results. That is so great and who better to help you get that bfp! Your chances are only getting better! It's all just so exciting!


----------



## Rachel789

That is so exciting you are having a girl especially since there arent many in the family! I can't wait to get pregnant one day and experience everything that it brings. I hope its not too long :)

I think I am 7 dpo today. temp is def doing different things this cycle I never have a big dip like that and today I had my highest temp ever. But I know not to get my hopes up anymore so while I have a little hope I am still keeping my mind set on my next cycle and RE appointments. If my temps look good still I will test on the 27th which is 13 dpo because I have my cousin coming in town to visit and I would like to know whether or not I am pg because we will be doing some drinking while they are in town..otherwise I would wait until I was late to test. My LP has been 14 days on clomid so I would be due for AF on the 29th if my O day calculations are correct.


----------



## ImSoTired

Your chart does look a bit weird, Rachel, but you just never know, could mean nothing. I hope this is the cycle though! :dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, taking my first clomid right now actually. Hopefully we will make a lake baby during vacation, or better yet I ovulate before CD20 and we can relax at the lake and not worry about being sneaky.

Rachel I am confused by your chart and I don't think we will ever really know when you ovulated until you get a bfp or af shows up. It's so hard to tell sometimes, but progesterone tests make me feel better because they can confirm that you for sure ovulated. That is what I am excited about, just ovulating was half the battle for me.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes lovetoteach you are right that is half the battle! That is a HUGE success I have a feeling you will get pregnant very soon :)

What are both of your names if you don't mind me asking? I have been chatting with you so long it would be nice to address you by your real names if you are comfortable with that :)

You are right I won't know 100% sure when I o'ed. If I didn't discard those temps FF thinks it was cd 16 but I am 99% sure that would be wrong because I was at the dr that day and had a scan and they said the follie was still only 17mm and you typically won't until they are 18-20mm or so. So it would make more sense that my temp was maybe falsely elevated due to the onset of my cold. The dr sounded confident that with the trigger I would O 36 hours later around 36 hours later I remember having cramping for a couple hours which was probably O pains, I think I o'ed two eggs this time and maybe thats why I had the cramping. So I think there is a good chance where I put the crosshairs is correct.

Symptom wise not a whole lot going on. I broke out a litte and have aches here and there in my bbs but thats about it and isn't out of the norm for me. Still thinking I don't have much of a chance but looking forward to a better chance in the coming months working with a good dr.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay Rachel! Way to be positive! I know that your chances are just getting better and better with the new doctors. I hope your time comes soon! My name is Steph. I thought for sure I had said so before but it may have been a while ago, lol. 

I think my intestines are in knots because I don't have a normal bathroom schedule anymore and I have a lot of indigestion and gas:wacko:. Baby has moved up quite a bit though so I'm sure all of my organs are just trying to find a good place to be. Baby still does a number on my bladder though. I can't wait for the night when I can sleep all night without waking up to pee. On the plus side I have been feeling baby a few times a day here and there. It isn't terribly strong but it's there. 

I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day so far.


----------



## Rachel789

Stephanie is one of my best friend's names, I call her Steph as well so it will be easy for me to remember!

It must be so cool being able to feel the baby, I can't wait to experience that. Ahhhh so sick of waiting..if this process doesn't teach me patience I don't know what will :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Stephanie is one of my best friend's names, I call her Steph as well so it will be easy for me to remember!
> 
> It must be so cool being able to feel the baby, I can't wait to experience that. Ahhhh so sick of waiting..if this process doesn't teach me patience I don't know what will :haha:

Oh it's definately a good feeling but being pregnant is a crazy crazy rollercoaster or emotions. I'm sure you'll find out soon enough:winkwink: I think I am absolutely insane between hormones and stress. I hope that TTC does make you more patient because you will need it for pregnancy and parenting. I wish I could be more patient! Though, knock on wood, after my panic attack at the doctors office I feel much more relaxed and I am enjoying the pregnancy since. Hopefully I can continue to enjoy it for another 20 weeks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree, I am sure it's going to feel like forever until I feel my future baby moving in my belly. Everything is going good over here, af is finished, just waiting to O, too bad I have awhile. I lost my thermometer down the crack between my bed and wall and my bed is really heavy to move on my own while my DH was sleeping on it so I didn't get a temp this morning, but I am sure it would be somewhere between the 97.5 and 97.7 range. So nothing exciting on my end yet, stay tuned hopefully something will happen in a few weeks. Oh yeah, my name is Michelle.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I agree, I am sure it's going to feel like forever until I feel my future baby moving in my belly. Everything is going good over here, af is finished, just waiting to O, too bad I have awhile. I lost my thermometer down the crack between my bed and wall and my bed is really heavy to move on my own while my DH was sleeping on it so I didn't get a temp this morning, but I am sure it would be somewhere between the 97.5 and 97.7 range. So nothing exciting on my end yet, stay tuned hopefully something will happen in a few weeks. Oh yeah, my name is Michelle.

Yay! I hope you O soon and this time catch the egg! Just do what you did last time I think you'll have a good chance! 

One of my very first buddies on this site just had her little boy! I can't believe it! I'm very happy for her! He was 5 weeks early but she measured big at the end. Baby was still 6lb5oz even though he was that early! Just thought I'd spread a little positive news!:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Congrats to her!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> I agree, I am sure it's going to feel like forever until I feel my future baby moving in my belly. Everything is going good over here, af is finished, just waiting to O, too bad I have awhile. I lost my thermometer down the crack between my bed and wall and my bed is really heavy to move on my own while my DH was sleeping on it so I didn't get a temp this morning, but I am sure it would be somewhere between the 97.5 and 97.7 range. So nothing exciting on my end yet, stay tuned hopefully something will happen in a few weeks. Oh yeah, my name is Michelle.
> 
> Yay! I hope you O soon and this time catch the egg! Just do what you did last time I think you'll have a good chance!
> 
> One of my very first buddies on this site just had her little boy! I can't believe it! I'm very happy for her! He was 5 weeks early but she measured big at the end. Baby was still 6lb5oz even though he was that early! Just thought I'd spread a little positive news!:flower:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Three girls on one of my other threads just had their babies, now it's time for round two of the pregnancies to start and I am hoping to start it off.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have a huge list of things to buy/register for baby and also myself for early postpardum and also Christmas will be coming and we have a wedding to attend when I will be 34 weeks pregnant. So much going on! I think once DH and I set up baby's room we will get to it and start spending. So I'm just trying to organize all of this stuff and have it done ahead of time. It is clearly time to buckle down, lol.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sounds like you will be really busy, my future child seems to be aiming for spring/early summer, so I will probably just have to deal with morning sickness around all the major holidays. 

On another note, I just realized if I don't get pregnant this cycle I will be NINE months pregnant ready to pop around the time I am suppose to be a bridesmaid in my best friend's wedding. Ahhh! Well I guess it could go the other way and if it's this cycle plus two more I will be eight months pregnant and I can just be all belly for her wedding...

Oh well, I guess I can't plan a baby around someone elses wedding, I just hope it all turns out for the best because I want nothing more then to be able to stand up there with my friend on her wedding day like she was with me for mine.

How are you feeling Rachel?


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-You are right you can't plan around weddings. We have a lot of weddings coming up but we just figured if I am pregnant we will worry about it then (they are out of town weddings).

Steph-I hope you enjoy this time and have fun shopping for your baby girl! When you buy some outfits you should take pics of them and post them :) Also...another bump pic??

I am doing ok, still nothing I really consider symptoms. No sore boobs or nipples but here and there I get an ache or tingle in my bbs but I feel like I would never even notice it if I wasn't focusing on it. The only somewhat strange thing is yesterday when I woke up around 8:30 until noon I felt really tired and hungover (I didn't drink) even though I slept 7+ hours. I finally just snapped out of it and felt great the rest of the day. Then again today, I slept great last night, a solid 8 hours and I woke up aruond 7 like usual and around 8:30 I couldnt keep my eyes open and took a 30 minute nap which I have never done. And around 11 am I snapped out of it and feel fine now.

I would like to think those could be symptoms but honestly it could just be progesterone causing strange things to happen. I had a lot of weird things happen last cycle and obv no BFP so I am not getting my hopes up.

My chart is still strange with another big dip today. I know it isnt due to AF because its way too early. I never get dips like this :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree with Rachel totally. There ARE maternity bridesmaids dresses and you can find one a color to match the rest of the girls as long as your friend doesn't mind. Just make sure you tell her ahead of time in case she would rather find someone else. I'm sure a good friend would be fine with you just getting a similar dress and going on with it anyway. No need to plan around them. I just rsvp'd to a friends wedding in Oct which I will be huge for and ready to pop but we will attend if possible. That is as long as I'm not giving birth! We have SOOOO much to do and buy by Dec. Just hope we can get it all done!It's a bit stressful. 

Will do Rachel! lol. The first pic is what DH and I bought on friday. I love the hat and the baby book! How freakin cute! DH picked out the hot pink outfit with the cupcake on it. I made him pick something. 
MIL and FIL bought whats in the other set of pics. The bibs match the cupcake outfit, lol. So cute. I also have a onsie that is yellow that says future guitar player on it. I got it before I knew the sex because I got it when I bought DH shirts for Christmas from the guitar company. I also bought the nursery furniture but it won't be in for about 2 weeks. I'll take a pic of baby's room eventually when it is set up. As for a bump pic I'm not dressed for it today but I will take one in a few days when I wear my new maternity capris. I had to get more maternity stuff as my old pants just aren't cutting it anymore and they're getting to tight to cover with the belly band. Everything is sooo expensive but they are comfy. I need a few shirts too because my shirts aren't covering too well anymore. I have gotten huge! I look much further along than I am and I've already gained 12 lbs! I'm going to need a serious diet after this baby! She has me craving cookies lately. But otherwise I love fruit and salad. As I'm typing this she has decided to kick the crap out of me. It is faint because of the placenta being in the wayh but it's definately her. SHe's been at it for at least five mins. So crazy.

Rachel I really hope this is your month. Your chart looks really crazy. You are right though progesterone does crazy things to your body and that's probably what it is. I'll keep my fx'd anyway and I just know you'll get pregnant soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0339.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0340.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

Awwww everything is sooo cute!! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay, girly stuff, I love the little purple owls. Dh and I decided that if we have a girl one day we want to paint her room purple instead of pink, like a lavendar/orchid light purple. So much fun when you find out the sex because then you get to do all the decorating and pick out a name. I have been thinking about names, but I don't think DH wants to think too much about it until we are actually pregnant. He is one of those that isn't going to believe it until the test is blaring positive and the doctor confirms it. Although we really did think last cycle was going to be it when I got very dizzy and sick, now I feel like I can't trust any symptoms. Trying not to think about it too much, tonight for dinner we are going to try a new place called Two Fat Matt's that serves wild game like wild boar, quail and antelope... not my cup of tea, but DH watches all those bizarre food shows on the travel channel. As for me, I will just be getting a good old american BEEF cheese burger. Trying to enjoy time with him without worrying about baby making. It's almost our 5 year anniversary followed shortly by our 3 year wedding anniversary :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks, I love the owls! I've always likes them and purple. There aren't as many purple things as pink out there or else I would most likely do purple everything. Baby's room is just painted beigey pale brown and there are a lot of bedding sets that go with brown. 

We have a place like that around here and last time we went DH had shark. They had all sorts of weird stuff you never see on a menu and I had chicken, lol. I was pregnant too so I wasn't gonna risk eating something weird that might make me sick. 

My DH didn't want to talk about names until we got pregnant either. We have been talking about them but haven't 100% decided. I don't really want to decide until we get closer because I'm afraid I'll change my mind. 

Anyway congrats on your soon to be anniversary! Our second wedding anniversary is coming up in Oct. But we started dating in Feb of 2003 when we were just kids.Can't believe it's been so long! Time is really flying!


----------



## sanchez1208

hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Just happened upon this thread... I had my son without trying. He's 9 now. I was put on the Ortho Evra patch for the year after his birth and ever since then things have not been right. It's been 8 years and 5 months since my last patch and no luck at all. My hormones are still all crazy, and the only suggestion my doctor gave is birth control again. Why would I want birth control when we have been trying for another baby?? I'm on cd 24 with my first cycle of soy. My husband isn't too keen on seeing an RE (costs scare him), so I'm kind of stuck. I think I ovulated, but because of the hormonal issues, OPKs never worked for me. They're all over the place. 
I just wish I had never been on Ortho Evra.


----------



## ImSoTired

sanchez1208 said:


> hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?

Of course you can be pregnant if you ovulated late and caught the egg. Hold your urine for 4 hours and don't drink much and test again.Take another test in the morning and don't drink too much before bed. Maybe even go out and get a digital test and take that if you get another faint positive. Or you could always call your doctor and ask to be seen for bloods because you suspect pregnancy. Good luck.


----------



## ImSoTired

MyMiniMonk said:


> Just happened upon this thread... I had my son without trying. He's 9 now. I was put on the Ortho Evra patch for the year after his birth and ever since then things have not been right. It's been 8 years and 5 months since my last patch and no luck at all. My hormones are still all crazy, and the only suggestion my doctor gave is birth control again. Why would I want birth control when we have been trying for another baby?? I'm on cd 24 with my first cycle of soy. My husband isn't too keen on seeing an RE (costs scare him), so I'm kind of stuck. I think I ovulated, but because of the hormonal issues, OPKs never worked for me. They're all over the place.
> I just wish I had never been on Ortho Evra.

Wow! 8 years and your still not back to normal! So sorry you are going through this. Do you temp? It can be a pain but it will let you know whether or not you are ovulating and when you do it. After 2 months or so you may see a pattern in your cycles and be able to BD more efficiantly without using opks. I think that my hormones never truly returned back to normal after BC either and I'll be bugging the doctors to help me figure it out once baby is born. I am also going to try and avoid BC at all costs until I have had all the children I want. Best of luck to you


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My temp shot up today, and I slept very well too... it is WAY too early for ovulation, I haven't even finished my clomid, I have two more pilsl to take!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> My temp shot up today, and I slept very well too... it is WAY too early for ovulation, I haven't even finished my clomid, I have two more pill to take!

Maybe just a fluke thing? It's still only 97.9 and you often have 98s in your post O temps so maybe it's just nothing. You'll know for sure in a few days. I think it is too early though so try not to worry. 

Here is the bump pics I promised Rachel. 20w5d took em a few min ago! I'm HUGE! These are my maternity clothes- some of the only things that fit, lol. Gained 12lbs already!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0347.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0352.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Wow your bump is growing! I love it, so cute :) I want one...ahhhhhh one day hopefully.

Michelle-Clomid can cause your temps to be wacky while actually taking the pills. I read an article about it and it is not uncommon for your temps to go up while on them.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> My temp shot up today, and I slept very well too... it is WAY too early for ovulation, I haven't even finished my clomid, I have two more pill to take!
> 
> Maybe just a fluke thing? It's still only 97.9 and you often have 98s in your post O temps so maybe it's just nothing. You'll know for sure in a few days. I think it is too early though so try not to worry.
> 
> Here is the bump pics I promised Rachel. 20w5d took em a few min ago! I'm HUGE! These are my maternity clothes- some of the only things that fit, lol. Gained 12lbs already!Click to expand...

Love it, now you can definitely tell that there is a little baby in there :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow your bump is growing! I love it, so cute :) I want one...ahhhhhh one day hopefully.
> 
> Michelle-Clomid can cause your temps to be wacky while actually taking the pills. I read an article about it and it is not uncommon for your temps to go up while on them.

I know- it's huge! But I think I finally look pregnant and not just fat. You'll get your soon enough, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Wow your bump is growing! I love it, so cute :) I want one...ahhhhhh one day hopefully.
> 
> Michelle-Clomid can cause your temps to be wacky while actually taking the pills. I read an article about it and it is not uncommon for your temps to go up while on them.

I forgot that you told me about clomid and rising temps during your first cycle. I guess I just assumed that my body would react the same every cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

My side effects have been different every cycle. You never know with this drug!


----------



## ImSoTired

The sky is so blue here today. I suppose it will be hot later. I hate the heat! Last night I woke up at 2:30 really warm so I turned on the fan and went to pee. The AC was going and it was even kinda cool last night but I was still hot. Ugg I hated it. And then I woke up at 6 or 6:30 and I peed again and then I tried to go back to bed. Baby was kicking a little while I was lying in bed and then I got really hungry so I came downstairs and ate breakfast. I wish I could still be asleep because I'm really tired. Hoping to take a nap sometime today. :sleep:

I hope you are all having a good day. Anything new?


----------



## Rachel789

I am feeling really down today. My temp is down a little and no symptoms which is what happens everytime around this point in my cycle so I know it didn't happen this cycle. I knew my chances were low and thought I would be ok with it but I am feeling really depressed today :( I guess the thought of going down the road with the RE knowing that is likely our last shot at this scares me. We will probably try 4-6 cycles with the RE and if no luck we will stop TTC for at least 2 years then MAYBE consider IVF down the road. I have a friend that has been TTC almost two years and has had 2 IUIs and she even has normal cycles and still can't get pregnant. It doesn't make me feel that great about my chances with an RE. Also I read with the IUI your chances are only 8% which is weird, you would think it would be more. I really don't even know how much it is worth it for us to spend the money on all this. Sometimes I just think I just take it as a sign I may not be meant to have kids. :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry you are feeling down today, Rachel. I know it seems like it's never going to happen, but it will. Unfortuantely we can't really control when it happens do to our bodies having 'minds' of their own. I believe you have issues that need to be addressed but I think your new doctor can certainly help you to address them. The other doctor seemed to be a bit unaware of how to help you and thought that just getting you to ovulate regulary would help. That doesn't seem to be your problem as you were ovulating on your own even though it was late. Perhaps the lining is your problem or a certain hormone is just off enough to keep implantation from taking. These are things you should discuss with the RE thoroughly but I really don't feel like you should write yourself off yet. I have faith that you can get pregnant it's just a matter of getting everything right. Your only 30, right? You have time and it will happen! I know how hard it is to be positive but that's all you can do so don't give up! I wish I could say something to make you feel better so I'll just have to send :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for all the kind words. I will be 30 in a few months-not looking forward to that! My original goal was to have a baby by time I was 30 :wacko:

I hope your right and the only thing stopping me from getting pregnant was my lining and they will be able to help me with that. I bought Raspberry Leaf tea from whole foods, that is supposed to help tone the lining and thicken it. You are supposed to drink it until O, so I will give that a shot next cycle. I will try to keep my head up, some days it is just hard. Sometimes I think I should just stop temping as I think seeing these temps gets my hopes up and down but it is so addicting :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I know what you mean. Just try and keep it in mind that the temps are just to tell you that you have O'd, not to predict pregnancy. I'm sure that you just need to tweak something slightly and you'll have a healthy pregnancy. And you aren't even 30 yet you have a while before you need to be worried! I'm SURE that going to the RE will will help you. And reading up on all of the remedies and everything can't hurt. I mean the vitex worked for me so I'm sure that other remedies will work for your lining and whatnot. Also didn't your doctor say that clomid can sometimes thin a woman's lining? If this is the case the doctor knows to help you with this issue and can switch up your meds, and that, combined with your supplements will be perfect, so if that is the issue it will be fixed. Also I think you said that the Dr wanted to retest your blood because there was a certain level that was slightly off (something your other doctor didn't even think to mention) and if that is the issue, again- your doctor knows about it! Even the smallest thing in your body can set you off (as you know simply from having long cycles) so if your thyroid, or a hormone, or any little thing is just a tad off that might be causing your body not to take directly to pregnancy. I think it's all something that your new Dr will help you with and that in the next few months you will be sporting a big belly and worrying about every little thing pregnancy related as opposed to TTC related. You'll be just fine! :hugs: I wish you'd feel just a little positive because you have every reason to be!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes the dr's office that I saw (the first RE that I did not like) checked my prog and TSH levels. I am waiting on a call back from them to hear the results which I should get today. 

He said technically my TSH level was within normal but it was a little higher than he likes to see so he wanted to retest. So I am assuming if it got any higher they may want to put me on thyroid meds. I really hope it doesnt come to that because I will be on those meds for the rest of my life :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Ooh. As someone who has a bunch of family members with thyroid issues I know what you mean! It is scary to think that you'll be on those meds for the rest of your life and it can take a few tries to get your dosage right but when you are balanced you can feel the difference. My mother had a really hard time with her thyroid when she was about 26 or 27 after she was done having kids. They tested her and told her that her numbers were 'within normal range' yet she had terrible skin, dry and blotchy, she was tired all of the time, and was moody, and here hair was falling out. Some people don't get many symptoms indicating that there is something wrong with their thyroid, not noticeable ones that can't be explained away anyhow. So she kept insisting that something was wrong and they finally gave her a thyroid med to take everyday and it fixed her right up. See these numbers and levels have a range but everyone is different and whats normal for one is not always normal for the next. I think there may be an issue with my thyroid, something slightly off but they tell me that the levels are 'within normal range'....hmmm sounds familiar. Should I have further issues after the baby is born I will be getting further thyroid testing and insist they try something. 

I have also heard from many women on this forum that if those levels are off enough they can prevent you from getting pregnant. Not forever but until the problem is fixed. Perhaps this is your problem? Whatever it is I'm just sure that you will get pregnant. Just hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I am feeling really down today. My temp is down a little and no symptoms which is what happens everytime around this point in my cycle so I know it didn't happen this cycle. I knew my chances were low and thought I would be ok with it but I am feeling really depressed today :( I guess the thought of going down the road with the RE knowing that is likely our last shot at this scares me. We will probably try 4-6 cycles with the RE and if no luck we will stop TTC for at least 2 years then MAYBE consider IVF down the road. I have a friend that has been TTC almost two years and has had 2 IUIs and she even has normal cycles and still can't get pregnant. It doesn't make me feel that great about my chances with an RE. Also I read with the IUI your chances are only 8% which is weird, you would think it would be more. I really don't even know how much it is worth it for us to spend the money on all this. Sometimes I just think I just take it as a sign I may not be meant to have kids. :shrug:

:hugs: I totally agree with Steph, your other doctor didn't know how to figure out what was going on with you. I believe once this doctor runs all the tests and everything else then he will be able to figure out a course of action, ovulation is an important part, but like Steph said, you were already ovulating unlike me, so there may be some other little tweak they need. I know it's hard to wait for all the tests, I had to take a ton of blood tests and wait and wait and that was all before they even put me on clomid. I keep thinking that maybe the exact perfect time for me to get pregnant is just a few months later then I wanted it to be for some reason unknown to me right now.


----------



## Rachel789

So I just got my blood work results back.

My thyroid was 1.6 which is perfect. Last time I had it tested was February and it was 3.10. I asked the nurse if it was normal for it to fluctuate like that from test to test and she said "are you on thyroid meds?" I said no. She said that is really strange for it be that different and she has never seen that unless someone was on thyroid meds. What the heck does that mean then?? I am just an anomaly??

I had my progesterone done on 6 dpo and it was 14.1. I think 30+ is really good but I think it peaks at 7 dpo so maybe that is why it was a little lower. The nurse said it was good and that they like to see 10+ to indicate ovulation.


----------



## Rachel789

Actually after doing a little more research it seems my progesterone levels are good. Thats a relief!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'd say wait until your next appt and discuss the thyroid numbers with your doctor. Perhaps he can better explain why the large shift in the number and what the next step is as far as fertility goes. I'm sure they will be able to help you and you'll catch the egg soon! Maybe it means you're getting back on the right track!? When is your next appt?


----------



## Rachel789

I meet with my new RE for the first time on tuesday the 31st. He came highly recommended by a good friend. She said he will take as much time as I want and is very compassionate. The last RE didn't give me much time and I felt like he kept blowing off everything I said. I can't wait to meet with this new dr. 

I asked my mom about the thyroid thing because she is a nurse and she also said it was very odd the levels would be that different in that short of time. She thinks its possible there was an error one of the times. I also had it tested a year ago and I don't have the numbers from that time so I called my PCP and left a message to get that. I will also likely ask my new RE to retest it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> So I just got my blood work results back.
> 
> My thyroid was 1.6 which is perfect. Last time I had it tested was February and it was 3.10. I asked the nurse if it was normal for it to fluctuate like that from test to test and she said "are you on thyroid meds?" I said no. She said that is really strange for it be that different and she has never seen that unless someone was on thyroid meds. What the heck does that mean then?? I am just an anomaly??
> 
> I had my progesterone done on 6 dpo and it was 14.1. I think 30+ is really good but I think it peaks at 7 dpo so maybe that is why it was a little lower. The nurse said it was good and that they like to see 10+ to indicate ovulation.

Confused over here, they like to see 10+ to confirm you ovulated, but I got mine tested on cd21, which ff said was one day after ovulation, and my progesterone levels confirmed that I ovulated... so now I wonder if I ovualted a day or two earlier, or my progestrone levels just jump fast?


----------



## Rachel789

You may have o'ed a day or two earlier and maybe your levels were just around 10. I have heard some drs consider over 5 ovulation too so who knows what your dr. does. You should be able to call and ask for the actual number.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

True, once I heard the voice mail that the levels confirmed ovulation I never thought anything past that ovulating hurdle. I guess I should just leave it at that and not worry about all the little things until a few more cycles. Actually the next thing I should focus on is probably DH and doing a SA, it's just hard for me to not think about all the little things that could possibly be wrong.


----------



## ImSoTired

Need to clean some more today. Hope baby is doing ok. She kicked me a few times this morning but not as much as yesterday or the day before. Wonder if she has moved to where I can't feel her move. I'm 21 weeks today! 19 to go! 2 weeks until I see the OB and 15 days until my follow up ultrasound. I hope baby is more cooperative this time. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Good that you can feel her moving every now and then, hopefully the next 19 weeks go by as fast as these first 21 seem to have (for me at least, maybe not to you :) )!


----------



## Rachel789

13 dpo and BFN today :( 

Now onto more waiting. So sick of waiting :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry about the BFN, Rachel. I wish it had been a BFP. Bring on the new doctor and the new plan! Your BFP is coming! Hopefully soon!

I woke up at 4:30 to pee and my back was soooo sore. I cleaned a lot around the house yesterday and it really did a number on my back. So needless to say I couldn't get comfortable enough to get back to sleep:wacko: Then 15 minutes later I got hungry. The baby makes me so hungry early in the morning. So there I was at 4:45 eating peanut butter toast and then flopping around in bed for hours. I'm going to be brutally tired later. Baby is kicking today but still very lightly and not often. I wish I were feeling her always and strong but I know it's the placenta in the way so I'm trying not to worry when she is quiet all day. I hope everything is ok in there. I hope the next 19 weeks go by quicker than the past 21. They've gone quickly but not enough! 

Going to stay busy cleaning more today but I hope it doesn't hurt my back any more than it is. Baby's furniture has come in and DH and I will be picking it up tonight or tomorrow and then setting it up. I can't wait until her room is set up! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Anything else new?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel I agree, waiting sucks. Nothing new going on over here at the moment, but that is to be expected at CD11. Had major cramps yesterday morning, not sure what the heck that is about, but probably clomid induced issues.


----------



## ImSoTired

Weird cramping so soon, Michelle. I guess that clomis does some crazy things. Hope you feel better now and O soon. I'll keep my fx'd that you won't have to take the clomid again.

I know what you girls mean about the waiting....that's always the issue even after you get your bfp! :wacko:

Just took a nice nap on the couch about an hour or an hour and a half. I could probably use more but I already feel better. As long as it gets me through everything I want to today! Namely clean the bedrooms so we can set up baby's bedroom and put laundry away.


----------



## ImSoTired

Had awful heart palputations yesterday. I think it is just because I'm pregnant because I wasn't stressed or anything. I've read it is common with all of the excess blood in my system. It's just made me tired and short of breath. I hope it goes away and doesn't come back:wacko:. Baby is also not very active this morning. I wish she would just start wiggling non stop. I've only felt one or two twitches this morning and I wish it were more. It makes me nervous.

Going to pick up the furniture today. DH was too tired yesterday and didn't wanna go get it in the rain. It'll probably rain again today but I threw a bit of a tantrum so we'll be getting it today:blush: I doubt I'll get him to set it up today though. He tends to want to relax on his weekends. I get it. I used to have a full time job too...but is he gonna be shocked when baby comes and his weekends belong to her! Theres always so much to do! I wish weekends were longer!

I hope you ladies are doing well and having a good weekend!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Had awful heart palputations yesterday. I think it is just because I'm pregnant because I wasn't stressed or anything. I've read it is common with all of the excess blood in my system. It's just made me tired and short of breath. I hope it goes away and doesn't come back:wacko:. Baby is also not very active this morning. I wish she would just start wiggling non stop. I've only felt one or two twitches this morning and I wish it were more. It makes me nervous.
> 
> Going to pick up the furniture today. DH was too tired yesterday and didn't wanna go get it in the rain. It'll probably rain again today but I threw a bit of a tantrum so we'll be getting it today:blush: I doubt I'll get him to set it up today though. He tends to want to relax on his weekends. I get it. I used to have a full time job too...but is he gonna be shocked when baby comes and his weekends belong to her! Theres always so much to do! I wish weekends were longer!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well and having a good weekend!

Yup, my DH hates working on weekends, but his parents just bought us a riding lawn mower since ours broke, and they said to help pay them back we can do work on their lake house on the weekends. I think decorating the babies room is going to be really fun. Have you picked out a theme or a color scheme? I think I want to do like a man cave theme, minus the beer and half naked girls lol. Like all things manly man :)


----------



## Rachel789

I would hate the palpatations too but as you said it sounds like it is not out of the norm. That must be so cool to feel her move :)

Af showed today. I knew she was coming though so I'm not upset as I already expected her today. The good news is timing is perfect for my appt on Tuesday. I can ask for cd3 bloodwork while in there which I never had done. And I am going to call tomorrow morning and ask if dh can do his semen analysis while were there because we know they are going to have him redo it since the place we had it done before sucks at it. Then I will schedule the hsg :shock: that one scares me a bit. I wil be getting that done next week likely. The good news is u r supposed to be REALLY fertile after it. This girl on another thread I'm on finally just got her bfp on her 4th round of clomid after having the hsg done.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I would hate the palpatations too but as you said it sounds like it is not out of the norm. That must be so cool to feel her move :)
> 
> Af showed today. I knew she was coming though so I'm not upset as I already expected her today. The good news is timing is perfect for my appt on Tuesday. I can ask for cd3 bloodwork while in there which I never had done. And I am going to call tomorrow morning and ask if dh can do his semen analysis while were there because we know they are going to have him redo it since the place we had it done before sucks at it. Then I will schedule the hsg :shock: that one scares me a bit. I wil be getting that done next week likely. The good news is u r supposed to be REALLY fertile after it. This girl on another thread I'm on finally just got her bfp on her 4th round of clomid after having the hsg done.

So where do you go to do semen analysis, and is it expensive? I have also heard a lot about women being very fertile after hsg... I always get nervous thinking about what COULD be ahead for me, but at the same time wanting to get it all done just to KNOW that everything is normal. It's a good thing all this stuff is rather expensive or else I would have a bizillion tests done by now and had them do everything in the book to make sure I am all clear and good to go. I haven't even had an ultra sound, so I have no clue what is up down there other then what the doctors can see with their eyes and feel while poking around. Hopefully they can get everything all clear for you. What does cd3 blood work show?


----------



## Rachel789

They will test my LH and FSH. I believe those two hormones can show if I do or do not have PCOS and also can show if my ovarian reserve is low or ok. My gyno took my blood to test those things but she did it on cd 45 or something and the levels are not accurate then. 

The first SA DH had he just asked his PCP and he wrote him up an order to go to a lab and do it but I have been told the lab we went to is not good at it so he wil get it redone with the RE.

We will end up spending some money but luckily bloodwork, the hsg, scans and some other things are covered by my insurance. The only things that arent covered would be IUI, fertility meds,ect.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle we have a bedding set picked out and it has owls on it and it's pink. Other than that we don't really have a theme because having a girl is novelty enough for us. DH and I picked up the furnitutre on Sat and DH put it all together yesterday while I was out at a jewelry party his cousin was throwing. I was so happy to see him working on it when I came home. We still have to move the furniture we already had out of there and we need to get the mattress and the changing table pad. It looks good so far. I'm excited. I'll be registering for the shower within the next 6 weeks or so and my shower is in 12 weeks. Seems like forever away! 

My heart palputations have stopped they only lasted a day and a 1/2. They were so annoying and they scared me, made it hard to breath. Baby is kicking but it still isn't as often as I'd like. I wish the placenta weren't in the way so I could feel her more often. My mom said I was not a big kicker and she didn't feel me often or strong either. She doesn't know if the placenta was in the way as they never told her so maybe that'sthe case or maybe I was just a graceful baby, lol.

Rachel you must be excited to be going to your appt soon! You sound like you have a plan to go in there and ask a lot of questions and get a lot of tests. It should be good. I hope they find something with an easy solution and fix you up quickly. I know you'll be getting that bfp soon and something just needs tweeking. 

10 days until I see my OB and 11 days until my next ultrasound when hopefully baby cooperates this time!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am happy to hear that the palpatations went away! The bedding you picked out sounds sooo cute! :)

I am really looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I am hoping I can convince the dr. to put me on meds right away, I really don't want to take a cycle off. I have a prescription of clomid waiting for me that my gyno called in so worst case scenario if this new dr. won't prescribe me something right away I could always take what my gyno gave me. I will let him know I am going to do that of course. I am just really hoping to switch to femara since I think clomid is thinning my already thin lining. Today is CD 2 and I started drinking raspberry leaf tea and will drink 2-3 cups per day until ovulation and I also am taking evening primrose oil until O because it is supposed to help with cm and clomid seems to be drying me out. I also still have brazil nuts so I will eat those as well. Hopefully with all that combined my lining will thicken. I really feel like if I can get a good lining and O every month I will get pregnant soon. I just need to fix these issues.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Michelle we have a bedding set picked out and it has owls on it and it's pink. Other than that we don't really have a theme because having a girl is novelty enough for us. DH and I picked up the furnitutre on Sat and DH put it all together yesterday while I was out at a jewelry party his cousin was throwing. I was so happy to see him working on it when I came home. We still have to move the furniture we already had out of there and we need to get the mattress and the changing table pad. It looks good so far. I'm excited. I'll be registering for the shower within the next 6 weeks or so and my shower is in 12 weeks. Seems like forever away!
> 
> My heart palputations have stopped they only lasted a day and a 1/2. They were so annoying and they scared me, made it hard to breath. Baby is kicking but it still isn't as often as I'd like. I wish the placenta weren't in the way so I could feel her more often. My mom said I was not a big kicker and she didn't feel me often or strong either. She doesn't know if the placenta was in the way as they never told her so maybe that'sthe case or maybe I was just a graceful baby, lol.
> 
> Rachel you must be excited to be going to your appt soon! You sound like you have a plan to go in there and ask a lot of questions and get a lot of tests. It should be good. I hope they find something with an easy solution and fix you up quickly. I know you'll be getting that bfp soon and something just needs tweeking.
> 
> 10 days until I see my OB and 11 days until my next ultrasound when hopefully baby cooperates this time!

Sounds cute, DH says if we have a girl he doesn't want too much pink and over the top girly stuff, but I think it's more like he just wants to be different. I am excited for you that yall get to have a little beautiful girl.

I hope that one day I have a girl so I can finally have a purple room in the house, and I would love to decorate it and paint girly stuff on the wall like a few stray butterflies and such. I haven't thought a lot about a girl baby room yet though because I am still in boy mode and will continue boy mode and be suprised if it's a girl. I just need to get the bun in the oven already. If I am following the same path as last time I should O in a week. I found out that there probably won't be very many people at the lake with us as people are suppose to be at work or going out of town to the beach instead. Hopefully we get a few days all alone.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-I am happy to hear that the palpatations went away! The bedding you picked out sounds sooo cute! :)
> 
> I am really looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I am hoping I can convince the dr. to put me on meds right away, I really don't want to take a cycle off. I have a prescription of clomid waiting for me that my gyno called in so worst case scenario if this new dr. won't prescribe me something right away I could always take what my gyno gave me. I will let him know I am going to do that of course. I am just really hoping to switch to femara since I think clomid is thinning my already thin lining. Today is CD 2 and I started drinking raspberry leaf tea and will drink 2-3 cups per day until ovulation and I also am taking evening primrose oil until O because it is supposed to help with cm and clomid seems to be drying me out. I also still have brazil nuts so I will eat those as well. Hopefully with all that combined my lining will thicken. I really feel like if I can get a good lining and O every month I will get pregnant soon. I just need to fix these issues.

I hope they switch you to Femera right away and don't make you wait a cycle while they do all the tests. Part of me wishes they would just stick people on femera instead of clomid, but I guess clomid has a lot more time and research behind it and most doctors just write the clomid prescription they have been writing for years for lack of fertility specific knowledge and also to stay on the safe side.

I just hope as I continue my clomid journey my body doesn't start to react badly. My cm seems to be still pretty abundant most days, but it still looks like milk/watery lotion, so I am still waiting on it to clear up and look more like egg whites.


----------



## ImSoTired

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12113406

I've never posted a link so I hope this works. It's the bedding set we have chosen. I HAVE to make it very girly as we just don't have girls and I fell obligated to take advantage of such a rarity. lol

Rachel I hope that the raspberry tea and everything helps you with the lining. I wouldn't take a chance skipping a cycle yet either. I hope this is your cycle coming up!

Michelle I hope this is your month as well! Yay for o'ing soon! 

:dust: to the both of you!


----------



## Rachel789

Femara has been used for ovulation inducing since 2001ish I believe. It is not indicated for that though, it only has FDA approval for breast cancer treatment so some drs dont feel all that comfortable writing off label and mostly only REs do it. I did some research about it and the reason it doesnt have side effects like clomid is because it leaves your system really fast after taking it, I think within 2 days or something where clomid lingers for up to 6 weeks so it continues to affect the way your body works. You are on a low dose of clomid and it works great for many so I wouldn't worry. If for some reason you don't get pregnant on it after 4 cycles I would maybe look into trying something else though.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph that bedding set is adorable!


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies finally my doctor appt is tomorrow at 2 ugh im so nervous ... today i checked the postive prego test yup you can still the lines and both negatives also.. lately im been feeling the same but with 2nd baby i had no symptoms so now i have only thing little tired more then usually and my boobs kinda hurt. Also im been getting cramps but no period or nothen sooo fingers crossed tomorrow .. wish me luck :)


----------



## ImSoTired

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies finally my doctor appt is tomorrow at 2 ugh im so nervous ... today i checked the postive prego test yup you can still the lines and both negatives also.. lately im been feeling the same but with 2nd baby i had no symptoms so now i have only thing little tired more then usually and my boobs kinda hurt. Also im been getting cramps but no period or nothen sooo fingers crossed tomorrow .. wish me luck :)

Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've got a sinus headache yesterday and today. So annoying. My mom came over today and I showed her all of my baby stuff. She's excited but also thinks I'm a little silly. BUt she always thinks I am so no big deal, lol. Baby gave me one good kick today behind my belly button. I was surprised! I hope she keeps it up!

I hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

Just got back from my appt. Good and bad news...Good news is I love this dr. and he is so thorough, like night and day from that last RE I saw. The bad news is I won't be on a medicated cycle again probably until October. He wants to run a lot of tests and get to the bottom of why my cycles are screwed up. He wants to fix that problem then tackle the whole getting pregnant thing. I am so impatient so the thought of having to wait that long kills me 

I am going to the lab tomorrow morning to get bloodwork done for a ton of different things including: FSH, Estradiol, Anti mullerian hormone, TSH, prolactin, testosterone, insulin, hemoglobin, glucose tolerance, rubella antibodies. I can't wait to get the results for all of that! DH scheduled his SA for a week from today. Also I am hoping to schedule a test called saline infusion sonogram between day 4 and 11 this cycle if there is an opening. He wants to do all of that first then if all is clear he wants to do the HSG next cycle. I asked if I could at least get started next cycle on some meds while I get the HSG done and he said no because on the HSG cycle because of all the irritation there is a higher risk of miscarraige. I never heard of that but whatever I guess I will trust him. I am happy with all the tests he is performing and how thorough he is but I really won't have a realistic chance to get pregnant again until October at the earliest and that makes me sad :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel as much as I know that you do not want to wait, it sounds like the doctor is really going to help you. That is great news! Tomorrow begins August so October isn't that far off. I think that this doctor will really be good for you and you will get pregnant with the help they are giving you and ultimately be healthier as well because he seems to be concerned with the underlying issues and not just why you haven't gotten pregnant yet. This will be good for you! Hang in there and I hope the wait flies by for you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree, this doctor seems to know waaaaay more then the other one and all the tests he is running should help get to the bottom of your wacky cycles. Waiting sucks, but getting all these tests done is better then trying month after month without knowing what is wrong that is preventing you from getting a bfp.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls...I know you are right I am just such an impatient person that it kills me to wait. I really want answers though and it will be nice for once to find out the root of the cause. My gyno checked a couple things on the wrong CD and said well sometimes there is no reason why ur cycles are long. I know there is a reason..something is off in my body and hopefully I will finally get my answer. I just hope whatever it is it isn't too hard to correct. 

The Dr did say clomid stays in your system for 72 days so there is a chance I will o not too late this cycle. I hope that is the case and I at least o by CD 20ish.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, So you can still TTC just without meds. And also the clomid may still work somewhat? What you're really waiting for is to go back on meds and get have a 'better' chance you don't really have to wait to try. And like I said October is 9 weeks off...not forever just 2 months! And this doctor seems to really be on the ball. Yes every woman is different and will have a slightly different cycle pattern but (unlike what your gyno said) there IS a reason for overly long cycles and ovulation that is delayed as long as 30 days or more. A lot of times doctors will want you to wait it out and see if they return to normal on their own (which just wasn't happening for you and took FOREVER and lots of supplements + dieting for me) but after a certain length of time they need to look for any underlying issues and look *thoroughly*. It isn't as if you had 30-35 day cycles which are near normal. You had longer ones and different every time. This doctor will really get to the bottom of that issue and perhaps you';ll get your bfp in the meantime. I think this is going to be great for you! In the meantime take up a hobby to keep your mind off of it. Exercise, reading, get that puppy you wanted....something other than TTC. I wouldn't quit temping though as you still need to see when you ovulated to know if you are staying on track. I think you should be very optomistic about the whole thing and I wish you lots of luck and :dust:

Michelle anything new? Going to O any day now? I'll keep myh fx'd for you!

As for me I'm just waiting for my next appts. This pregnancy is dragging now. I just wish it would go a little quicker. Baby was very active yesterday but so far this morning I've only felt her a handful of times. I'm just trying to relax and enjoy but I'm getting anxious about it and I want to speed things up! 18 weeks to go!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hopefully I will be Oing any day now, I am kind of expecting it to be CD20 like last cycle, but I will continue to BD every other day until I am sure I ovulated. I haven't been using OPKs because they hate me, but I might use them tomorrow and the next day because I am off those days and have nothing better to do. I MIGHT do OPKs saturday and sunday too, but we will have to see because I will be at the lake with my Dh, his coworker, his coworkers wife and DH's brother. I am not really worried about doing them because my temp will confirm when I have ovualted.


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor turns out i had chemical pregnancy ... so now im back on birth control and prenatal gotta wait two months until my cycle gets regular again


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hopefully I will be Oing any day now, I am kind of expecting it to be CD20 like last cycle, but I will continue to BD every other day until I am sure I ovulated. I haven't been using OPKs because they hate me, but I might use them tomorrow and the next day because I am off those days and have nothing better to do. I MIGHT do OPKs saturday and sunday too, but we will have to see because I will be at the lake with my Dh, his coworker, his coworkers wife and DH's brother. I am not really worried about doing them because my temp will confirm when I have ovualted.

Don't use them if you don't want to. You'll know that you ovulated from your temp and that is the important part. If you keep bd'ing every other day you'll have a great chance. I hope this is your cycle!

sanchez sorry for your loss. Good luck on your upcoming cycles!

I am bored today already. Time is absolutely dragging.....boo! Baby only gave me about 3 kicks so far this morning. I still wish I could feel her more. I'm 22 weeks today and I'll see the OB in one week when I'm 23 weeks and my ultrasound is the day after. Fx'd baby cooperated and they get the measurements they need and everything is fine. I need to find something to do today to keep busy but I can't be spending money so going out/shopping is out. So bored!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ImSoTired

Still pretty bored today and wishing baby would kick more. It's so hard not to worry. I have appts on Thurs and Fri so I'm hoping the doctor can reassure me some. 

Michelle you should be O'ing any time now! So exciting! Fx'd you catch the egg!

Rachel what's your next step? Do you have any appts coming up? When do you get your results back? I hope they can get to the bottom of your issues and really help you ttc more effectively. Fx'd you'll be pregnant soon!

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-Looking forward to hearing about your upcoming appts and looking forward to seeing a scan pic :)

Michelle-Any signs of O?

I got my blood work done a couple days ago, they had to take a ton of blood because the dr. is checking so many different things. No clue when I will get the results but I am anxious to get them. I have an appt Tuesday morning to get the saline infusion sonogram so I am hoping while I am there I can get the results if they are in which I would think about a week later they should have them. Also I think I will get the results of the sono right away. DH drops off his sample for the SA on Tuesday so we will both be anxiously awaiting the results for that as well. So many things that are being tested and so many things that could possibly be wrong. Its a little stressful but I want answers. I am trying my best to keep distracted from everything so time doesnt drag on during this waiting process. I have a feeling I won't O or it will be too late and I will have to take progesterone to induce an AF. My dr. said if no AF by CD 35 to take an HPT and if negative to move on to the progesterone. On the past couple natural cycles I had I didn't o until cd40+ so that is why im not too optimistic I will have a chance. My only hope is there is still enough clomid in my body to get things going but I doubt either way it will be before cd 20.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I really hope that the baby cooperates enough to get a profile shot. They gave me a pic of her legs and a pic of her girly parts from my last scan but she kept hiding her face. I really just hope that everything is ok with her and that she starts kicking more and I start feeling more. So nervous about the up and down activity. 

Wow a lot of testing, huh? Get used to it though because once you get pregnant they will be taking blood out of you and poking and prodding at least once a month. It's no fun and the results are always something to worry about but I suppose it's for the best. I'm sure they'll find a few of your levels off or something but i doubt anything will be seriously wrong. Your body just doesn't seem to know how to behave and I hope that they can give you something to correct it all and you'll get pregnant right away. I know it must be scary and discouraging but I truly believe that everything will be fine with you and with the help of your new doctor you'll get that bfp! I'm trying to stay positive about my own situation and I know it's very difficult but the stress of thinking everything is going to go wrong doesn't help anyone. It just causes more stress. I'm trying to stay optomistic but to be honest being pregnant is terrifying for me because I'm one of those who believes things will go wrong. So far all has been ok but I can't shake the feeling. So I hope we can both just stop stressing and look forward optomistically and think happy thoughts. That's really all we can do anyway.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Egg white slightly stretchy cm yesterday, tons and tons of watery cm today. No sore nipples yet, I know for sure if I experience sore nipples tomorrow we are BDing tomorrow and suday as well if possible.

I am starting to think that on my december cycle, when I thought I O'd a day before I experienced sore nipples and had am 18 day lp maybe I really O'd a day or two later. Maybe my sore nipples start a day before, or the day of ovulation...I am not counting on that as my only sign of course, but it does make me wonder. Testing on an opk in a few hours just because I still have some digital opks left from last cycle. Leaving for the lake tonight, can't wait to relax and go out on the boat and soak up some vitamin D!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

It's been really quiet on this thread, did everyone else go on vacation too? I think I ovulated yesterday, had a huge temo jump today, guess I will keep to my bd schedule until fertility friend confirmz it though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls! I took the weekend off bnb because we were really busy. And there's still so much to do! Baby kicked a lot on Sat and Sun but today she is quiet. She kicked so hard yesterday that I saw my stomach move for the first time! Really weird and funny. Dh still hasn't gotten to feel it as she is unpredictable and she has times where she doesn't move much...a lot like now. It's driving me crazy! At least I see the Ob and have another ultrasound this week so maybe I could feel a bit better about it all. I'm also gaining weight in places other than my belly now and it's depressing. I'll have to go back to my strict diet and exercise after baby. I'm not looking forward to that.

Michelle I just saw your chart and it looks like you O'd! Yesterday I'd guess. Yay! Hope this is your cycle!Fx'd!

Rachel any updates or anything new? 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-It def looks like you o'ed yesterday! I agree you might as well keep BD'ing every other day until you are 100% sure. I hope this is your cycle finally! :)

Steph-That is so cool you were able to see your stomach move. How weird! Looking forward to seeing a good scan pic and hearing about your next appt.

I have been trying to stay away from bnb at least on the weekends. I just need to focus on other things, to be honest I am just sick of thinking about TTC and am starting to get bored with it so I don't get the urge as much to come on here. Nothing against you lovely ladies though, I love hearing how you are doing :) It is more difficult for me to stay away during the week though because I am on my computer all day for work so it is very easy to pop on here, so thats why I will start to minimize the time here on the weekends.

I don't have anything to report yet, I will be going in tomorrow morning for the saline sono and I am hoping to get my bloodwork results then but I don't know if that will happen yet. DH also drops off his sperm for the SA tomorrow morning. So in the coming week or two we should start to get some answers hopefully. Then next cycle I will have to schedule the HSG. I am going to push for meds the same cycle as the HSG, I really don't want to have to take off another cycle. Also I read that you have a 30% higher chance of getting pregnant the 3 cycles following you HSG so I really don't want to waste a good HSG cycle when I likely won't O without meds.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I know where you are coming from. It's great to take a break from BnB every once in a while. I really sort of enjoyed being away from it this weekend but we were out all weekend too so that's probably why it was so nice. Like I mentioned before, it's probably best if you just go with the flow for now and get a hobby instead of thinking and worrying. The doctor will get all of the answers you need very soon and they'll tell you where to go from there. I say just bd as usual but in a very relaxed way without any high hopes for an outcome, just have fun. And soon you'll be ovulating regularly or on some different, more helpful meds and it'll happen. But for now just relax and come on here to update us whenever you feel like it. We'll certainly miss you but I totally understand. 

Just waiting and waiting for her to kick me today. It's making me awfully nervous as usual.:wacko: I think I'm just losing my mind.


----------



## ImSoTired

Going shopping today but hoping I don't spend too much. I still need to buy home heating oil before fall starts:wacko: It's so expensive to heat the house!
Baby is still not kicking much which is really upsetting. I see OB on Thurs though so I hope everything is ok. I woke up and stretched and got a terrible ligament pain this AM. No fun but I hope it means baby is growing and needs more room. 

Hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am back from my appt. The saline sono was not too bad. I had a little cramp when they blew up the balloon I think but other than that it was just like an uncomfortable pap smear.

They didn't see any fibroids or polyps and said my uterus looked good, so that was nice to hear. They did take a look at my ovaries and said there was tons of little follies so he said it looks like I have plenty of eggs which is good. But he did say it looks like I have PCO. I asked if there was a difference between PCO and PCOS and he said no it is the same thing. I always thought I had it but to finally get the diagnosis is a little depressing. :cry:

The dr. said I don't have the tell tale signs like being overweight or having excess facial hair but he said sometimes that is just how it is. I do get some acne but it isn't severe or anything.

I saw a different dr. today so he wasnt able to give me the bloodwork results he said I should schedule a follow up appt with my dr. to go over everything and next steps.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel Sorry to hear about the polycystic ovaries. It just goes to show that symptoms aren't always present and sometimes the symptoms that are don't mean anything (because besides the facial hair, I had lots of symptoms and I did get a lot of bloodwork and an ultrasound before we conceived so I'm sure if they thought I had it they would have investigated further). Please keep in mind that PCOS doesn't mean that you ccan't conceive. I have seen many girls on this site with PCOS get pregnant without too much trouble. I am assuming that it may have something to do with your crazy cycles as well. I hope that the doctor can get you in soon and you can discuss all of the test results and your next step in conceiving. I think it is great that they said you have a great supply of eggs and that your uterus looks good. Those are two very big factors in getting pregnant and they are free and clear! I'm still routing for you and I know it will happen! 

Michelle how was your weekend? I truly hope you caught the egg this time! I hope you get that bfp in about 2 weeks!

Baby kicked just a few times this morning. I really want her to kick all the time but I'm trying not to worry about it too much. I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow and I go to see my OB. My stomach is huge and I feel like I'm gaining weight in my hips, thighs, and face as well unfortunately. Hope my appts this week go well and all is right with baby.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-Wow 23 weeks already, thats crazy! Glad to hear you are feeling kicks daily now, sorry it isnt as much as you would like but its good she is at least somewhat active.

Michelle-I remember you saying you are on metformin. Does your dr. suspect you have pcos? I know a lot of people with pcos are on metformin. I am wondering if my dr will suggest I go on it. I hear it makes a lot of people feel sick, how do you feel on it? How many times a day/what dose are you on?

I am not happy with the diagnosis but at least I know whats wrong and hopefully the dr can find the best treatment for me based on my issues. I just have a feeling I have a long road ahead of me unfortunately. I have my appt on the 16th to go over my results as well as DH's SA results. I pray at least his SA comes back normal, I don't think we can stand to have anything else working against us :nope:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I think it's all really positive stuff. You and your doctors are really working together and finding out what the underlying issues are. That is the first step and the next is to find solutions. You are on your way and you just have to look forward! I hope your appt goes well and you come up with a good solution! :hugs: to you! I know it's all going to work out!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-Wow 23 weeks already, thats crazy! Glad to hear you are feeling kicks daily now, sorry it isnt as much as you would like but its good she is at least somewhat active.
> 
> Michelle-I remember you saying you are on metformin. Does your dr. suspect you have pcos? I know a lot of people with pcos are on metformin. I am wondering if my dr will suggest I go on it. I hear it makes a lot of people feel sick, how do you feel on it? How many times a day/what dose are you on?
> 
> I am not happy with the diagnosis but at least I know whats wrong and hopefully the dr can find the best treatment for me based on my issues. I just have a feeling I have a long road ahead of me unfortunately. I have my appt on the 16th to go over my results as well as DH's SA results. I pray at least his SA comes back normal, I don't think we can stand to have anything else working against us :nope:

I am on metformin, I don't have any of the "normal" signs of pcos, but you never know, my doctor thought a cocktail of clomid and metformin might kick me in to gear. I feel fine on metformin as long as I eat a full meal before I take it, if I don't have enough to eat it makes my stomach ache. Also I know what you mean about not wanting anything else to be wrong, I am seriously thinking about getting DH to go do a SA next cycle if I don't get a bfp this cycle. 

I had a HUGE temp DIP today, so maybe I am ovulating today??? I guess only time and more high temps will tell. DH went back to the lake to do handy man work at his parent's lake house though, so I won't be able to BD until tomorrow. I guess whatever will be, will be though. I am going crazy trying to guess what my temps mean and being afraid that since my nipples don't hurt that I either am not ovulating yet, might not ovulate this cycle, or might not just have high enough progesterone this cycle. I think too much.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel Sorry to hear about the polycystic ovaries. It just goes to show that symptoms aren't always present and sometimes the symptoms that are don't mean anything (because besides the facial hair, I had lots of symptoms and I did get a lot of bloodwork and an ultrasound before we conceived so I'm sure if they thought I had it they would have investigated further). Please keep in mind that PCOS doesn't mean that you ccan't conceive. I have seen many girls on this site with PCOS get pregnant without too much trouble. I am assuming that it may have something to do with your crazy cycles as well. I hope that the doctor can get you in soon and you can discuss all of the test results and your next step in conceiving. I think it is great that they said you have a great supply of eggs and that your uterus looks good. Those are two very big factors in getting pregnant and they are free and clear! I'm still routing for you and I know it will happen!
> 
> Michelle how was your weekend? I truly hope you caught the egg this time! I hope you get that bfp in about 2 weeks!
> 
> Baby kicked just a few times this morning. I really want her to kick all the time but I'm trying not to worry about it too much. I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow and I go to see my OB. My stomach is huge and I feel like I'm gaining weight in my hips, thighs, and face as well unfortunately. Hope my appts this week go well and all is right with baby.

My weekend was great, finally got to have fun in the sun on the boat. Speaking of things getting bigger, my coworkers were talking about trying to have babies and they asked if I was still having periods because one of them knows I am trying. Then my male coworker said he wasn't going to say anything but he could see a little more junk in the trunk, haha. Little does he know that is just my natural butt and I haven't ovulated yet, (or I am ovulating today.) People are so funny. 

I can't believe your pregnancy is going by so fast!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-It doesn't look like you o'ed yet and like you mentioned this big temp dip could mean today is o day or very soon. Are you still having fertile cm?

I don't have any symptoms of pcos either aside from irregular cycles and the appearence of pco on my ovaries during the scan. I am slim, no excess hair, ect. I read that almost half of pcos cases are what they call slim or lean pcos. Have you even had an ultrasound to have your ovaries looked at?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-It doesn't look like you o'ed yet and like you mentioned this big temp dip could mean today is o day or very soon. Are you still having fertile cm?
> 
> I don't have any symptoms of pcos either aside from irregular cycles and the appearence of pco on my ovaries during the scan. I am slim, no excess hair, ect. I read that almost half of pcos cases are what they call slim or lean pcos. Have you even had an ultrasound to have your ovaries looked at?

Not had an ultra sound yet, might soon, but we will have to see. I think that if my temp doesn't jump really high tomorrow that I may be Oing tonight or even sometime tomorrow.


----------



## sanchez1208

hey gurls im back srry i havent been on i kinda took the chemical preganacy alil hard but not im good im been taking prenatal everyday and birthcontrol to bring my period .. well goods news i started to spot yesterday and today i guess its my first day of period ... when should i go get ovulation kit ?


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle. Wow I thought for sure that you had O'd with that one temp spike but it looks like maybe not. I do think that you are going to O soon. Maybe today by the looks of it. Just Bd when you can and try not to worry too much about it. I know it's hard not to worry but I think, like Rachel, you have some small fluke in a level or something that is just throwing off your cycle enough to make TTC a bit more difficult. I think a lot of doctors don't even bother to diagnose women with PCOS because all it is is cysts on the ovaries and it is still very possible to get pregnant with it, it's just a touch more difficult. It's just one of those things. It's going to happen it's just when. I know the waiting sucks but I hope it happens soon.

Sanchez go ahead and get an ovulation kit whenever you are reaady and begin testing in about 2 weeks. 12 days or so. But you won't O if you're on Bc or are you finished with it now and it was only for your period?

I'm 23 weeks and baby is very active today. I guess she just needed a few days to rest and now she is back to kicking away. Had my OB appt today and everything looked good except that I gained too much weight.... They said I gained 8 lbs this month! I did however have a FULL bladder at the time so I'm hoping a few lbs were urine. The doctor rolled his eyes at me and told me not to gain so quickly. I didn't do it on purpose I told him. lol I guess I shouldn't worry about it as long as everything else is going well (and because a few lbs were probably pee). I go for my ultrasound tomorrow and i hope baby cooperates and everything is fine. Then in 3 weeks I go for my glucose test and then in 4 weeks it's back to the OB. The baby is definately keeping me busy....

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am so happy to hear she is kicking away in there, how cool! Looking forward to hearing about your scan and seeing pics of her :)

Michelle-Hopefully today is O day for you, any signs? I see you o'ed on cd 20 last cycle and this cycle will be even later, I think ideally you should o within 10 days of your last pill so IF you don't get pregnant this cycle you may want to ask the dr. to up your dose to 100 mg. A lot of women don't respond well to 50 mg but do great on 100. Hopefully there won't be a next cycle though :)

Nothing new here just waiting, waiting, and more waiting.  I have my mother and brother in law coming in town today for the weekend so that will be a good distraction. We made reservations to go to dinner at a REALLY fancy restaurant tomorrow night and saturday we rented a boat and have 10 people coming out on the boat all day so that should be a lot of fun. I need to keep busy because then I don't worry and get depressed as much as when I am sitting around by myself. My follow up appt is a week from today so hopefully things will be more clear then after discussing all the results with my dr and then I can have a better idea of my treatment plan. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am hoping today is O day in a way, but now I don't know if it's too late or not. I hope this cycle isn't a wash and I have to take provera and then wait and up my clomid dosage. I would at least like to have a chance this go round to get a bfp, I don't want this whole month to be a waste. By the time I would get done with provera and my period it would be more than a month wasted.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I would say be the looks of your chart that you O'd yesterday or the day before. Good bd timing as well! Good luck and I hope this is it for you!

Had a great ultrasound. Tech said that this was the most active baby she's seen in a few days. However baby was more cooperative today than last time. They got all of the measurements and said baby looks really good. No problems or anything. They didn't do a full scan because this one was the follow up to the one on the 20th so they didn't tell me how big she was. But they did go back to the last scans notes and they told me she was 11 ounces then so she's probably over a lb by now. They got me tons of profile shots and even a few 4D ones! They are beautiful. And one of her little foot too. My bp was higher today than yesterday and when they weighed me today it showed I only gained 6 lbs this month...not 8 as my doctor suggested, though still probably high. Oh well.I've attached a few pics!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good day!
 



Attached Files:







08-10-2012 02;48;05PM.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









08-10-2012 02;47;18PM.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









08-10-2012 02;42;19PM.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1









08-10-2012 02;43;40PM.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Michelle I would say be the looks of your chart that you O'd yesterday or the day before. Good bd timing as well! Good luck and I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Had a great ultrasound. Tech said that this was the most active baby she's seen in a few days. However baby was more cooperative today than last time. They got all of the measurements and said baby looks really good. No problems or anything. They didn't do a full scan because this one was the follow up to the one on the 20th so they didn't tell me how big she was. But they did go back to the last scans notes and they told me she was 11 ounces then so she's probably over a lb by now. They got me tons of profile shots and even a few 4D ones! They are beautiful. And one of her little foot too. My bp was higher today than yesterday and when they weighed me today it showed I only gained 6 lbs this month...not 8 as my doctor suggested, though still probably high. Oh well.I've attached a few pics!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a good day!

So cute :) She has a tiny little nose. I bet it was awesome to see her in action.

So I am glad I am not a jealous person, because DH's coworker and his fiance have a three year old little girl and they are 4 months pregnant with their second child and she is only 21. I haven't been thinking about that much, but I had to spend my whole mini vacation with them and I was suprised that I wasn't jealous, I was more proud/happy for them and their little family. However, there was a teen aged looking mom holding her two year olds hand in the store where I work today, and she was pregnant again! That was not so easy to swallow, it sucks to see teens pregnant when I have to wait.


----------



## ImSoTired

I know what you mean, Michelle. I met this girl recently who is 2 years younger than I am and she has 2 kids already....I sort of resented her a little as she went on about them. But I find out that she doesn't see them much and I have to assume that neither of them were planned. While it took me months to get pregnant and I'll probably be some overbearing mother...lol. You've just got to push through and keep looking forward to your baby and not worry about other peoples. To each their own I guess....

Michelle I looked at your chart the other day and thought you had O'd but your chart has since changed and I'm not sure you have. This is only your 2nd cycle of clomid, right? Maybe your body needs a little more this time. Let us know what the doctor says whenever you go see them. I hope you do O soon though. Good luck!

Baby was much less active yesterday. She must be tired. I know I am exhausted! Maybe she is growing and therefore tired often and making me tired as well? Anyhow I have a lot to do today and hopefully I can get some cleaning done.

Hope everyone is doing well. Rachel, how are you/?


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls. I hope you are doing well as you haven't been on this thread much.

I've been feeling really tired lately and kind of uncomfortable. Just feel as if I should crawl in a hole for the next 3 months. Baby is kicking or hitting on my left side today. I'm pretty sure her head is down that way unless she did a big turn.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-Sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable. Before you know it the baby will be here and you will have your body back! :)

I am still here just had a busy weekend with in-laws in town and trying to minimize time on BNB so I don't drive myself crazy. It is cd 16 for me but odds are I won't O. I am going to start temping daily again and if no O by CD 30ish I am going to start the progesterone and end the cycle. I likely won't have anything new to report until after my follow up appt with my dr. on Thursday where he will go over my ultra sound, bloodwork and DH's SA results.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am okay, been crazy busy working for the past 6-7 days straight. I have a day off tomorrow finally so I can catch up on house work and everything else. Work has been very busy and DH set a tornado off on the house since he has been off all week and he has therefore been at home to make a huge mess. I really don't think I am going to O at this point, I might BD tonight just for the heck of it and then call the doctor tomorrow when I am off to see if he wants me to pick up some provera to start my period on a certain CD and then hopefully up my clomid for next cycle. We will have to see how it goes, but I think if clomid was going to make me O then I would have O'd already.


----------



## ImSoTired

Let us know what the doctor's say Rachel and Michelle. I really hope they can get these cycles figured out for you both. I know how frustrating it must be. Hang in there and try to look forward. Be as positive as you can and keep busy. I wish I had something to do around here all day! I cleaned the house yesterday and my back was sore for hours! I still have more to do but I want to take it easy on my back. All this extra weight on my front half is just doing a number on me....

Baby is definately wiggling around a bit today but no definative kicks. Must be her hands or her rolling around. I'm still finding myself really tired at a certain point each day and I just feel blah! I hope the next 3 months fly for all of us! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I talked to the doctors assistant/nurse and she said that last cycle when they took a progesterone blood test at cycle day 21, it indicated that I ovulated a week before that, which is impossible because that would make my lp a bizillion days. So now I am confused, because there is no way I ovulated a week before CD 21. I guess she doesn't trust temping and I don't trust OPKs, so this is getting confusing. Apparently I need to do OPKs for a bizillion days, temp, AND do the CD21 blood tests next cycle for them to believe I know my own body.

After all the confusion on her part since she is not that familar with my case, she figured it might be best for me to come in and talk to the doctor about what he thinks we should do as far as upping the dosage or testing more. I have an appointment to go see him on the 22nd, which is the day after my period is suppose to start if I have the same cycle length as last time. I really don't think I am going to start af on my own since I haven't ovulated, but I guess we will just see... 

On a side note, I keep dreaming of a baby girl/toddler, but it feels like she is my niece in the dream. She is the most beautiful little girl I have ever seen since my first niece was born, and I loved her more than I can put into words. Weird, because my brother has twins, and the girl twin is a little red head and looks nothing like the girl in my dreams, and my two year old niece in law is also a little red head. Whoever the little girl in my dream is, I hope I get to meet her one day. I know I'm weird, but I thought I would share my good dream.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I think if you explain to your doctor that if you supposedly O'd when they say you did and didn't get af for however many days they will accept that it isn't true and you must have O'd later. As for not O'ing yet this cycle...it probably just means that you need to up your dose of clomid. I hope after a few cycles with successful ovulation you get your bfp but if not I hope your doctor will do more investigating and be more thorough. 

That is a wonderful dream you had about the little girl. How sweet. Maybe it's your baby afterall! I remember last year or so I had a dream about a little baby. Probably about 6 months old and she looked just like my mother. I haven't had a dream about a baby since. I have really weird dreams lately but I'm not pregnant in most of them. Last night I was pregnant in my dream and they told me I was having twins! I asked them how they missed it on my other ultrasounds and they said they couldn't believe no one had ever told me but I was not only having a little girl but a boy as well! So weird to have that dream....My father keeps dreaming that the baby is a boy and thinks that the doctors are wrong. I know that it is a girl so I think he just has opposite dreams, lol. Anyway I hope you do get to meet that little girl whoever she is.


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-Wow 23 weeks already, thats crazy! Glad to hear you are feeling kicks daily now, sorry it isnt as much as you would like but its good she is at least somewhat active.
> 
> Michelle-I remember you saying you are on metformin. Does your dr. suspect you have pcos? I know a lot of people with pcos are on metformin. I am wondering if my dr will suggest I go on it. I hear it makes a lot of people feel sick, how do you feel on it? How many times a day/what dose are you on?
> 
> I am not happy with the diagnosis but at least I know whats wrong and hopefully the dr can find the best treatment for me based on my issues. I just have a feeling I have a long road ahead of me unfortunately. I have my appt on the 16th to go over my results as well as DH's SA results. I pray at least his SA comes back normal, I don't think we can stand to have anything else working against us :nope:

I'm not happy with my PCOS diagnosis either, I can sympathize. 

I take Metformin, and I don't have any side effects. Just take it with a meal - worst i felt the first couple days was being a bit light headed but it went away after 2 days. 

I'm also using Progesterone cream, which helped me ovulate finally. I'm on round one of Clomid, it's f-ing with my hormones like crazy. Severely depressed, out of control. Didn't think it would be as bad as birth control felt. Glad it's only for 5 days!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien-Thank you for letting me know the metformin is not causing any bad side effects. I am not sure yet if my dr. wants me to go on it, I meet with him in a couple days to go over everything and future treatments/tests. Good luck with the clomid! I found the side effects lasted way past the 5 days I was on the pills. My RE told me it stays in your system up to 72 days! During the TWW on my clomid cycles I was soooooo cranky that I couldnt stand to be around myself. I am glad to be done with clomid to be honest and hoping femara works better for me. Keep us posted on how everything works out for you.

Michelle-It is so hard getting drs to trust our charts. I don't see why they can't though. I would print out your last chart and this one and bring it to your appt and make your dr. look at it. I trust charting way more than opks because I don't always get a +. 

Steph-That is funny your father keeps dreaming its a boy. Not to freak you out or anything but one of my friends was told they were having a girl and when she had the baby out came a boy! How crazy is that? Apparently when they tell you its a girl there is always a chance the little pee pee is hiding so they miss it and think its a girl but if they tell you its a boy it is pretty much 100%. So maybe your father is right? :haha: Odds are they are correct though and it's a girl I don't think that happens often. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, lol. I'm pretty sure it's a girl. The pictures they printed out for me on the 20th were only between the leg shots and they were definately girl parts. Also the tech and the doctor both said girl and I'd assume that they are often right as they do it all of the time. I know they are usually right and I have heard a few stories of them being wrong but I don't think that's the case here. I'm pretty confident. Haha, no worries. Baby also measures a little small which also makes me think girl because although DH isn't overly tall he was a long baby at 22 in and I was a peanut at almost 19. I think what it is is my Dad wants the baby to be a boy so that's why he has those dreams. Even though he says it doesn't matter to him. I am just happy that baby is healthy and active. 

Anyhow I hope that the doctors can get you started on something better that will work for you. I know it sucks to wait but it'll definately be worth it! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I know is is very unlikely they are wrong, just thought it was funny your father keeps saying it will be a boy :) I think it is pretty rare they make a mistake especially when they get a good view like you said. Just tell your dad maybe the next baby will be a boy :)

Just waiting for tomorrow's appointment and hoping not to get anymore bad news. :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I hope your appt goes well. Try not to stress out. I hope you get positive news and the doctor is confident that they can help you get your bfp. Overall you are a healthy, young woman, and I think they will be able to help you out no problem. I have my fx'd that you will be a mommy in 2013. 

Anyway, baby was very lazy yesterday. She seems to be active for 2 days, lazy for one and then she takes a day to start kicking again. It really makes me nervous but it's just one of those things. But I am 24 weeks today which means that baby is viable if she were to be born...but obviously the chances are still slim and I hope she stays in for a minimum of 14 more weeks as my due date is in 16. I just hope everything continues to go well.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Awesome that you have reached that point, I think she is active enough you have nothing to worry about, but I know it's hard not to, and you will probably never stop worrying about her all her life. 

Who knows what is going on with me, but today I just had the most painful cramps ever, I had to grip the edge of the kitchen counter it was so bad. I had the same awful pain at some point last cycle, but I am trying to remember at what point in the cycle it came...

I just looked back at my charts and all the cramps were recorded post ovulation, so I guess maybe it isn't a pattern. Man these cramps hurt, I am glad they only last less than thirty seconds.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-With the cramps you are having and your temp rise today maybe you o'ed yesterday? I hope so! You will just have to see what tomorrows temp brings.

I have my appt in a few hours. Hoping everything goes as good as it can. I have been having ewcm the past couple days and today my temp went up a bit so I am wondering if I possibly o'ed yesterday. I havent been doing opks because I am trying to relax and honestly think I may not O this cycle. If I do happen to O it would probably be because of the clomid left over in my system, the dr. said it still may have an affect this cycle. I will have to wait and see if my temp is up more tomorrow, not holding my breath though!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Not holding my breath either, but it would be really funny if we both O'd yesterday. Good luck at the doctors. I am trying to tell myself I am probably not going to O this cycle, but I can't help but hope.


----------



## Rachel789

I know exactly how you feel. You don't want to get your hopes up but at the same time you really want it to happen. I am just so sick of disappointment, like you there has been many times I thought I o'ed and had all the signs only for it not to happen so I try to protect myself from disappointment by not expecting it. I hope we both did in fact O yesterday and we both get pregnant! I will let you girls know how my appt went.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my dr. appt and got all of my results. I do have PCOS but I don't have insulin resistance. I have slightly higher estrogen and testosterone levels than they like to see and he said the higher testosterone levels are due to my cystic ovaries. There really isnt anything they can do about my testosterone levels but he said as long as he can get me ovulating I will have just as good of a chance as anyone else. He seemed confident that over a course of trying 3-4 IUIs if I ovulate everytime I will have an 80% chance of getting pregnant! Now staying pregnant is the next challenge because he said people with PCOS are known to have higher miscarriage rates. So I will have to take caution and not get too excited even if I do fall pregnant unfortunately. DH's SA came back GREAT! The results were:

Sperm count: 76 million (he said they consider over 39 million normal)
Motile sperm: 54% (normal greater than 40%)
Morphology: 18% (greater than 4%)

Also my AMH which shows how many eggs you have came back really good too. He said they like to see over .8 and mine was 13.11.

So overall the news was as good as it could be, I am nervous about the increased risk of miscarraige but at least I know there is a chance for me to get pregnant.

He did an ultrasound while I was there and he saw the corpus luteum and said I likely ovulated recently. :happydance: So it appears based on my temp rise today I o'ed yesterday. And my lining was actually nice and thick for once at 11mm! So I finally feel like for the first time in a year I have a chance at getting pregnant and if I don't I have things to look forward to. If I don't get pregnant this cycle he wants me to do the HSG next cycle and then if all is clear the following cycle we will start the IUI and femara. I hope I can just be pregnant now and avoid spending all that money! 

I am wondering if the raspberry leaf tea helped thicken my lining? I guess I will never know for sure. I think the reason I ended up O'ing was due to the clomid still being in my system, I don't think it will happen again next cycle.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Well I just came back from my dr. appt and got all of my results. I do have PCOS but I don't have insulin resistance. I have slightly higher estrogen and testosterone levels than they like to see and he said the higher testosterone levels are due to my cystic ovaries. There really isnt anything they can do about my testosterone levels but he said as long as he can get me ovulating I will have just as good of a chance as anyone else. He seemed confident that over a course of trying 3-4 IUIs if I ovulate everytime I will have an 80% chance of getting pregnant! Now staying pregnant is the next challenge because he said people with PCOS are known to have higher miscarriage rates. So I will have to take caution and not get too excited even if I do fall pregnant unfortunately. DH's SA came back GREAT! The results were:
> 
> Sperm count: 76 million (he said they consider over 39 million normal)
> Motile sperm: 54% (normal greater than 40%)
> Morphology: 18% (greater than 4%)
> 
> Also my AMH which shows how many eggs you have came back really good too. He said they like to see over .8 and mine was 13.11.
> 
> So overall the news was as good as it could be, I am nervous about the increased risk of miscarraige but at least I know there is a chance for me to get pregnant.
> 
> He did an ultrasound while I was there and he saw the corpus luteum and said I likely ovulated recently. :happydance: So it appears based on my temp rise today I o'ed yesterday. And my lining was actually nice and thick for once at 11mm! So I finally feel like for the first time in a year I have a chance at getting pregnant and if I don't I have things to look forward to. If I don't get pregnant this cycle he wants me to do the HSG next cycle and then if all is clear the following cycle we will start the IUI and femara. I hope I can just be pregnant now and avoid spending all that money!
> 
> I am wondering if the raspberry leaf tea helped thicken my lining? I guess I will never know for sure. I think the reason I ended up O'ing was due to the clomid still being in my system, I don't think it will happen again next cycle.

Awesome, and great BD timing too! Most of those results sound really good and ovulating is half the battle. That's cool that you had an appointment close enough to ovulation that they could see that you ovulated. Were all those results found out through blood tests? I wonder if my insurance would cover an ultra sound if they didnt' classify it as fertility but rather as trying to figure out my crazy cycle issues.


----------



## Rachel789

Well all the hormone levels were from blood tests and he saw I had polycystic ovaries by looking at my ovaries during an ultra sound. It was really cool to see what it looked like after O'ing. He pointed out to me the corpus luteum and how it looked collapsed and that is how it looks after a follicle is released. Also he did this thing with the ultrasound picture where it will show up in a bright red color where there is bloodflow and he said that was another indication I o'ed because there was a ring of bloodflow around the corpus luteum. He said looking at my uterus he could see this white area which indicates progesterone is present which is yet another sign I o'ed. I was really lucky to get the scan today, I didnt even know I was going to get it. He wanted to have a look at my ovaries so it was just a bonus the timing was right to see I o'ed.

My insurance does not cover infertility but my ultra sounds are covered because the dr can code it as you said, trying to figure out what is wrong with your cycles. All of the diagnostic stuff is covered for me like the saline sono, hsg, ultrasounds, bloodwork. The only things that arent covered is the actual meds. He did say if he codes it as Oligomenorrhea (which means infrequent menstrual periods) that the insurance may cover the femara for me which would be great because I hear it is pricey out of pocket.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel that is great news that you are all clear. So the only diagnosis is the PCOS. It's really looking good for you and I'm so glad to hear that your doctor is being so proactive about he whole thing and has confidence in your being able to get pregnant. It is all a matter of time now. I know you'll hate the waiting but it'll be totally worth it. Then you can begin worrying about every little stupid thing like me! 

Michelle I hope that you do O this cycle but if not I hope the doctors can help you out. The cramping sounds strange and I hope it is a sign of upcoming or recent ovulation. I do think it is something that you should mention to your doctor in case it is a small cyst or something or from your meds. I hope you are trying to be positive about everything and look forward to talking with your doctor about what the next step is. I know everything will be just fine and your time is coming soon!

I had a really bad night and so far a bad day as well. Every little thing seems to be stressing me out and in turn it is stressing out DH. The dog has been very stubborn and out of control lately and last night she ran all over the house and annoyed us instead of listening. I plugged in a night light and got a little jolt off of it which scared me and I was worried about baby but -even though she has certainly been less active latelywacko:)- she has moved or kicked since, so I know she didn't get shocked. Just me on my hand. Then I look over everything I have to do and I just get overwhelmed. I cried a bunch of times since last night:cry: A family member calls me up and asks me 20 questions about a party coming up like I have all of the answers and then asks me why haven't I done this or that like it's all my responsibility. And proceeds to ask me why I'm so busy as I don't work or anything....:growlmad:.As if I don't have numberous appts and a home to take care of, bills to pay, things to do for this party, my family, my stubborn dog, my shower, etc etc I could go on! I could literally pull my hair out! i am just stressed enough being pregnant and worrying about the baby to deal with everyone and everything elses problems. I wonder if baby is less active when I am stressed out? Anyway so sorry had to vent a little. I gotta go make something for dinner and hopefully baby wakes up and gives me a few good kicks for my confidence. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-Sorry to hear how stressed out you have been :hugs: I know it's easier said than done but try not to let anyone get to you. Some people just don't get it. Relax and focus on yourself. This is the time to focus on you because once the baby comes it will be all about the baby. I hope you have a good weekend and are able to unwind a bit :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel. I've had quite a stressful weekend. I've been in tears on and off for a few days. Every little thing sets me off. Baby has been surprisingly inactive and I was so scared I was going to call the doctor this week. Then as this AM I was lying in bed and I had at least a dozen good kicks/hits to the right of my belly button. I just don't know why she goes quiet for days at a time? Maybe it was just her position? Anyway I'm feeling a little bit better today and hoping that everything goes well. Every time I feel a kick I feel as though I dodged a bullet!

Rachel I'm so excited that you O'd! I truly hope that this is your month! How exciting! Also that would be the way it goes...the one month you weren't taking the meds....lol. I wish you the best of luck!

Michelle I haven't looked at your chart but I do hope you O soon if you haven't! Let us know what the doctor plans on doing. Upping your clomid would be the first step I suppose? I wouldn't worry too much about it, it's going to happen for you I just know it. I hope it is soon!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ImSoTired

I see you got crosshairs Michelle! Better late than never! Good bd'ing time as well! I hope this is your month and you won't need to worry about more meds. But even if it isn't I know your time is coming soon! It's very exciting!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I never realized how stressful it still is this far along in pregnancy. People make it seem as though the worry is all over when you hit the second trimester. Who knows how crazy I will be the whole time. I know for sure I will be moody, I already am pretty moody during certain times of the month where I cry at every tv show no matter if it's sad or happy tears.

As for me, my chart gave me crosshairs today, but I am still not so sure about it, trying to tell myself that it's just going to be cruel and take the cross hairs away in a few days. I don't know, my body is so tricky and mean. Maybe I will see if the doctor can do progesterone blood tests, but I don't know if he will be on board with that or not since his nurse/assistant doesn't believe in the temperature charts. He might think it's way to late in my cycle for the progestrone test to be useful at all. I am kind of hoping for an ultra sound, but I am wondering if I have to schedule that in advance. I would like to see what is going on down there and see if they can tell anything good or bad by looking at my ovaries and everything.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am happy to hear the baby is being more active for you and putting your mind at ease. You could very well be correct in that certain positions you just don't feel it.

Michelle-Yay for Crosshairs! If FF put the crosshairs on the correct day you and I o'ed on the same day and would have a chance at having the same conception date! That would be cool :cool:

Everything is fine here just waiting out this TWW. It is already dragging on. I went in and got the blood drawn to test my progesterone so they can confirm I o'ed but I already know I did based on temps and the ultra sound so not sure there was much of a point in spending more money on more tests..oh well.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle sometimes you just have to put your foot down and demand things from drs. I have had them try to tell me no and I stay strong and demand tests. What do they care anyway, it's our money :growlmad: That always drives me crazy.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-I am happy to hear the baby is being more active for you and putting your mind at ease. You could very well be correct in that certain positions you just don't feel it.
> 
> Michelle-Yay for Crosshairs! If FF put the crosshairs on the correct day you and I o'ed on the same day and would have a chance at having the same conception date! That would be cool :cool:
> 
> Everything is fine here just waiting out this TWW. It is already dragging on. I went in and got the blood drawn to test my progesterone so they can confirm I o'ed but I already know I did based on temps and the ultra sound so not sure there was much of a point in spending more money on more tests..oh well.

Yeah, that was the day we all thought I O'd, but I am just worried that there isn't a big shift in my post O temps compared to my pre O temps and I probably won't feel comfortable with believing the cross hairs unless my temps rise some more and stay around the higher range. I would like to see them above 97.8 in the next few days, but my body never does what I like. My nipples don't hurt at all though, so it just makes me worry I feel like the last two times I ovulated my progesterone was through the roof and I could feel the effects so why wouldn't I this time? Just hoping maybe my baby is trying to plan a sneak attack when I least expect it. 

Rachel, your chart looks good though, those temps just keep rising and rising. It would be so weird if our cycles ended up in the same place after being two weeks or so apart for so long. Just goes to show how wonky and unpredictable post BCP cycles are.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh Michelle- I thinkthere is some point in every pregnancy that women are just overly emotional and it doesn't help that I am prone to anxiety and worry. Baby is kicking below my right ribs now. Such a relief! Also I do think you O'd and I hope that the crosshairs stay! Fx'd for both you and Rachel this cycle! 

I also agree with Rachel in that you just go in and say 'this is what I've been doing, I know it is accurate and I need to know (as you are paying for the medication) if it is effective and that you have in fact O'd so that both you and the doctors know what to do next'. How can they argue with someone who is spending the money on the drugs they have prescribed! The least they can do is check for ovulation- the whole purpose of you using the drug in the first place. If not they should start you a new cycle and up your dosage and monitor you closely with blood work and/or ultrasounds to be sure it is working. WHy pay for it if you don't even know if it's working? Because according to them, the temping isn't accurate so how would you know if you O'd ever?! Silly doctors. If they do not comply I would be doctor shopping just in case. I hope they listen to you though!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you did in fact O but I guess like you said you will just have to see if your temp keeps rising. My nipples always used to get sore after I o'ed pre clomid but my three clomid cycles and this current semi natural cycle my nipples are fine so you never know what your body can do.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am just afraid that they will say, oh you never O'd, take provera to start a new cycle, and if I o'd and my body is trying to make my baby I don't want to stop the process. I want to take the blood test to see if I O'd and if it says I haven't then I will feel comfortable forcing my body to start a new cycle. I don't want to do it not knowing though, because then I will feel like I possibly pushed my child further away, if that makes any sense. I don't know, I am weird like that. I would love to do it all naturally and have it happen when it will happen, but I know I need help. I just have a hard time feeling like my intervention has to be timed at the right times as to not interrupt my chances.


----------



## Rachel789

My first clomid cycle I o'ed crazy early, on CD 7 or 8. When I had my cd 14 scan the dr. said there are no follies and I didn't o so I should start the provera. It turns out I did O but it was a week before that so she couldnt see that. I did not know if I o'ed or not but I went with my gut instinct, waited it out and did not take the provera and sure enough 14 days after that temp rise on CD 7 or 8 AF showed so I did in fact O. Just do what you are comfortable with. I did not like that way my gyno did things, with my new dr. it is like night and day. He actually listens to me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel is right. What I mean is I think they should be monitoring you, at least checking progesterone at a certain time each cycle so they know whether or not they need to up your dose or start you a new cycle. I do however hope that you did O, and with temping especially you know your body and what it is doing. If your temp stays up I'd say that you did O and to wait out AF or a bfp. You need to do what you think is right and try get your doctor on the same page as you. Fx'd you O'd and this is your cycle anyway...That way you won't have to bother with talking with your doctor about ttc or ovulating, just how is baby!


----------



## ImSoTired

My most recent bump pic. Huge and depressing...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0399.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> My most recent bump pic. Huge and depressing...

Not depressing, it's cute :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> My most recent bump pic. Huge and depressing...
> 
> Not depressing, it's cute :)Click to expand...

Thanks but when I look at it I want to not leave the house! I can't believe how big I have gotten! I have gained a lot of weight too. Wow...:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Depressing?!? :saywhat: You look great!! I love the bump pics :)

Michelle-When will you speak with or see your dr. next?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Depressing?!? :saywhat: You look great!! I love the bump pics :)
> 
> Michelle-When will you speak with or see your dr. next?

I have an appointment to see him in two days. If my cycle was anything like last cycle, I should start af today or tomorrow, but if fertility friend is right I will be 7dpo on the day I see my doctor. Which 7dpo is the usual day they aim for on their progesterone tests, so it would be the perfect day to see if I O'd or not.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope they check the progesterone for you when you do to the doctor. I hope you did O even if it was a bit late. Fx'd for both you and Rachel that you get your bfps this time!

I am really tired. I stayed up with the dog scolding her when she got too excited or began barking at night. She can't keep doing this and I don't know what has gotten into her. She is up all night fussing and then doesn't want to do what she's told in the morning (ie go out to pee) because she is tired. I don't know what has gotten into her but she hasn't even been listening to DH lately which she usually does. She started barking about a half a dozen times until 12:45 so I finally went to bed when I haden't heard a peep until 1;30. SHe was finally quiet the rest of the night. I will trytaking her for a long walk again tonight but it hasn't helped yet...Anyhow I then woke up at 3:30 because I was terribly uncomfortable. My muscles hurt all over and the nerves in my back are sore. No matter what way I layed I just couldn't fall back asleep until about 7am and I just woke up at 10:15. I just can't stand it and I hope I sleep better from here on out! As for the baby I think she'll be a bit quiet for a while as she was very ative yesterday and last night, so she should be tired and maybe not kick until this afternoon or evening.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am sorry your dog is giving you such a headache. How old is your dog? Maybe try taking her to obedience classes or read some ideas online on how to train her. That has to be sooo frustrating :hugs: 

I can relate on the not sleeping although for me there was no reason for it. I literally woke up every hour :wacko: I feel ok now buy typically when I don't sleep well I get really tired in the afternoon so I am sure that feeling will be coming. This seems to happen to me a lot after I O so I am thinking it may be hormonal.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-I am sorry your dog is giving you such a headache. How old is your dog? Maybe try taking her to obedience classes or read some ideas online on how to train her. That has to be sooo frustrating :hugs:
> 
> I can relate on the not sleeping although for me there was no reason for it. I literally woke up every hour :wacko: I feel ok now buy typically when I don't sleep well I get really tired in the afternoon so I am sure that feeling will be coming. This seems to happen to me a lot after I O so I am thinking it may be hormonal.

She just turned 9! She has a lot of energy mentally but physically she has arthritis and she gets sore on long walks and in the winter. She still likes to get up and go but after a few minutes her joints ache. It's due to her being kinda over weight and it's in here genes as well. She used to be fairly well behaved, maybe just a tad hyper/annoying and always a little stubborn. NOw that she is older I think her mind is still going a mile a minute and her body isn't. I think it fustrates her and makes her bored, but the long walks and extra attention haven't helped her. And also I think she has just gotten more stubborn with her old age. I think I taught her a lesson last night when I stayed up scolding her each time she barked and I think she got the point. I just hope that she remembers that lesson and continues to listen at night. 

Good luck with your sleep schedule, Rachel. I obviously know what it's like not to sleep...It's really annoying but it is what it is. I agree it could certainly be a hormonal type thing.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I still don't know what to think, lets hope the doctor has some answers tomorrow!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I just got back from the doctor, showed him my charts and gave him all the info on when I started my periods and what dates I took the clomid. He isn't sure when I ovulated, but agrees with me that I might not have ovulated. He also said that he wants me to be monitored more closely and maybe do OPKs for two weeks straight so I might be able to catch the surge and come in for day 21 blood tests to see if I ovulated. He did a urine pregnancy test and they said it came back inconclusive, his nurse said there was a faint line but it was blury and inconclusive... WHAT?? How could they do that to me? So they did a blood test and I should know by tomorrow or the next day. I am very confused and trying to tell myslef that the test must have been messed up. Before the test my doctor kept telling me that it's a possiblity that I COULD be pregnant, but I never even gave that a thought for a split second, and honestly I feel nothing what so ever. How can I NOT have false hope? Tomorrow needs to get here faster so I can know that the test was just a fluke or maybe they just mixed up my pee sample even though I wrote my name really huge on the cup.


So I got side tract and forgot to mention what he thinks we should do after the negative blood test. He said once we got the results back, if they are negative, I should start provera to induce my period, and then up my clomid to 100mg for two cycles. If nothing happens after those two cycles, he is going to have me talk to a fertility specialist.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I am glad to hear your dr. is being helpful. That would be amazing if you were pregnant! But as you said you need to try your best not to get your hopes up in case it was a faulty test or an error. I REALLY hope it is real though! I can't wait to hear the results tomorrow. Do you have any tests around, like a FRER? Maybe try taking one tonight? Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-I am glad to hear your dr. is being helpful. That would be amazing if you were pregnant! But as you said you need to try your best not to get your hopes up in case it was a faulty test or an error. I REALLY hope it is real though! I can't wait to hear the results tomorrow. Do you have any tests around, like a FRER? Maybe try taking one tonight? Good luck!

I was thinking of taking one in the morning, but I should have the blood results tomorrow hopefully, so I don't know if I should waste one. Why would that crazy lady say anything about a line to someone ttc? It is going to make me wonder. It would be the biggest suprise because I feel 100% normal.


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow Michelle. That is really crazy that you got a faint line on a test at the doctor's office!? You think she would have dipped another stick if she wasn't sure about the result? In early pregnancy it isn't uncommon for women to feel normal. So I wouldn't be overly surprised if you were and it was very early. It is great that the doctor looked at your charts and everything and is being really helpful! I can't wait to see what happens next for you! I'll keep my fx'd!

I slept great the night before last and the dog has been behaving :thumbup: I am slightly less sore but again last night I didn't sleep well:wacko: I can't figure it out...
Anyhow I am stressing about the shower. I can't decide whether I want to ask for books or diapers.I would feel too selfish asking for both and having a registry but obviously this is my first and I don't have anything so I need to have a registry. I may make a thread about it in one of the pregnancy forums and see what everyone says. :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't know, I am having tons and tons of creamy cm today. No call from the doctors office yet, but it's only 10:23am. Peed on a frer this morning and got a bfn. Don't know if I should wait five more days til I am 13dpo according to fertility friend or if I should go ahead and start provera to get af as soon as I get the blood test results. Like I told the doctor though there really isn't a shift in temps, I would think I would be in the 98 degree range by 8dpo.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree. It would be strange if you were pregnant because you haven't had a clear temp shift but you never know I suppose.Our bodies are funny that way. If the doctor thinks it it possible I guess it may be. If I were you I'd wait out at least the length of my last LP to see if AF shows and if not then start a period. It may take a bit longer but that's the safest way to go about it as you aren't sure. I'd also at least take another test before starting it for a piece of mind even if the doctors bloods come up negative today. Let us know what they say because I am just so confused as to how you got a faint positive on that test if you aren't pregnant. Unless the nurse who did the test isn't too bright. Keep in mind that it is still super early and I got the faintest of faint bfps on a frer at 11 dpo and thought it was an evap. It turned out it was real so anything could happen.I have my fx'd for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-Any word from the dr? I hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Steph-How is your little eggplant doing? :)

I am still not sleeping well myself. It drives me crazy. And on top of not sleeping well the past two nights I woke up drenched in sweat, eww. I hate that feeling. No idea why that is happening but it is very irritating. In the morning yesterday after I woke up I found one glob of ewcm, better quality ewcm I get when I am actually o'ing go figure! Then after that I just had some creamy stretchy cm. I have never had true ewcm after I o'ed so this was kind of odd for me. Also after I o I always have some sort of cm, I know a lot of ladies dry up but I ALWAYS have something. Today I woke up and am bone dry so far. Aside from that nothing else is different this cycle. No sore boobs which I am always hoping for because I feel like I will get then when I am pregnant one day. So I am not feeling all that hopeful this cycle.

I hope since I am getting the HSG next cycle I will be extra fertile and have a better chance. They say it can increase your fertility up 3 cycles after it. My dr. won't start me on femara until the cycle after the HSG so I think I may try soy next cycle because I think the only reason I o'ed this time was due to left over clomid in my system. I want to ensure I o next cycle so I don't waste one of my 3 extra fertile cycles.


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby is more quiet today so far but it is early. I had a few thumps but nothing more. Yesterday I felt her very muffled so I'm thinking she was either facing my back or very low or kicking the placenta. She still seems to move around a lot into different positions. I'm hoping that soon she will go head down and stay that way. That way I'll be able to feel her all of the time. I'm doing fine anyway I'm just feeling fat and ugly.:wacko: I slept better again last night and, knock on wood, the dog has been behaved the past 3 nights. I guess my staying up with her and scolding her did the trick. 

Rachel my breasts began hurting on 7dpo. I always got sore breasts after ovulation though. When I was younger that is how I could tell AF was on the way. You are only 9 dpo or so so you still have time and perhaps your body would react to the hormones different than usual if you were pregnant, ie not getting the sore breasts or getting them really badly. Mine hurt from about 7dpo to 35dpo after I got my bfp. At some times they were sooo painful. I don't miss it at all! I guess what I mean is the symptoms might mean pregnancy or they may mean nothing. It's not really something that you can tell until you get a bfp. Especially because 9 dpo is so so early. I hope this is your month! I hope you don't need to go further with the meds but if you have to I think you will have a great shot and it's going to happen soon! I can't wait until it does and I wish you lots of dust!

Michelle has the doctor contacted you about your test? 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Doctor finally called, the blood test came back negative. Temp today was 97.3, feel very strongly I never ovulated this cycle. DH says he quits, I keep telling him I probably didn't ovulate, I guess I shouldn't have told him about the inconclusive test.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- :hugs: I know how it hard it must be that they got your hopes up like that and honestly I would have gotten mine up too, how could you not? I am sure your DH will feel better with time and be ready to try again by time your next cycle. Are you going to take provera soon? A lot of people don't respond well to 50 mg, in fact a lot of drs even skip that dose and start patients on 100 mg because of that, you should have no problems o'ing next cycle. And if for some odd reason it didn't work for you on a higher dose you could always ask to try femara, people that don't respond well on clomid tend to do great on femara. It works differently than clomid. I am sure everything will work out great for you, it is just a matter of waiting. And trust me I know how bad the waiting game sucks. I don't feel like I have a chance at getting pregnant on my own so since my first IUI isn't until October I feel like I won't have a realistic shot at getting pregnant until then, and I hate having to keep waiting. I turn 30 in October so maybe I can get pregnant for the best gift ever!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Probably going to pick provera up tomorrow, glad I really thought I didn't ovulate. If I had ovulated an got an inconclusive test followed by a negative I would be crushed. On to the next cycle I guess.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Looks like your temps are still up, hope they stay up. Mine decided to rise these past two days, haven't started provera just yet. Picking it up today... My body is so weird.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle your temps do look high now, maybe you should give it a couple more days and see what happens? :shrug:

My chart looks really good but I don't think I am pregnant. ZERO symptoms as usual, I have no sore boobs cramps or anything. I had some light pink spotting after we BD'ed yesterday and I found a couple tiny streaks of red blood so I think AF will be here in a day or two :( I hate how I spot after BD'ing, it happens sometimes in the middle of my cycle as well. I asked my RE about it and he wasn't concerned because my exams and paps are normal. So I can't be 100% sure it is AF related but since I have no symptoms I am thinking it is. Also I noticed some ewcm today which usually happens a day or two before AF. So after this I likely won't have a chance again until October because I doubt I will O next cycle. I am just so sick of waiting but I guess another month won't kill me at this point, I have already waited a year.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle so sorry you got a neg blood test. It makes sense though I suppose because your temp (until yesterday or so) haden't risen. I'm guessing your body isn't responding to the 50mg and it's a bit confused after having a near normal cycle last time. EIther that or you finally did O. Either way unless you bd'd in the past 3 or 4 days I'd say start the provera and get the doctor on board with upping your dosage and monitoring you more closely. Your DH seems to take it pretty hard everytime you don't get a bfp. He must want it just as badly as you do. I didn't tell DH everything about TTC because I thought it would give him 'stage fright' or he would change his mind and not want to. I think that's what worked best for us, him not knowing exactly when I was ovulating, etc. I hope that you can both get through it and support each other because I know it's tough on you as well. Just remember that your doctor seemed really supportive and I think with closer monitoring they will get you that bfp before you know it.

Rachel your temps look good. I know you say you have no symptoms but that doesn't mean anything. Neither do your temps really and they only way to know is if you get your bfp. I really hope you do! I know the weaiting sucks but it'll be worth it. And don't forget you then have to wait the whole nine months , worrying and being nervous.:dohh: Hope it happens for you soon.

Baby is fairly active lately. Which of course makes me feel a bit better. I'm hoping she stays that way. I had a decent weekend but sleeping is still a bit or a miss thing. I'm often pretty tired and my sciatic nerve is always sore. I'm hoping that at my next OB appt on the 6th that my bp is good and I haven't gained too much more weight. I also hope that my glucose test on Thurs goes well and I pass. If not I have to take another glucose test which will be 3 hours long....I have to drink yucky sugary stuff and get my blood taken to check for gestational diabetes. I just feel like I'm either going to fail that or they are going to diagnose me with pre eclampsia. I hope not but with my luck....

Anyway sorry so long. I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Michelle so sorry you got a neg blood test. It makes sense though I suppose because your temp (until yesterday or so) haden't risen. I'm guessing your body isn't responding to the 50mg and it's a bit confused after having a near normal cycle last time. EIther that or you finally did O. Either way unless you bd'd in the past 3 or 4 days I'd say start the provera and get the doctor on board with upping your dosage and monitoring you more closely. Your DH seems to take it pretty hard everytime you don't get a bfp. He must want it just as badly as you do. I didn't tell DH everything about TTC because I thought it would give him 'stage fright' or he would change his mind and not want to. I think that's what worked best for us, him not knowing exactly when I was ovulating, etc. I hope that you can both get through it and support each other because I know it's tough on you as well. Just remember that your doctor seemed really supportive and I think with closer monitoring they will get you that bfp before you know it.
> 
> Rachel your temps look good. I know you say you have no symptoms but that doesn't mean anything. Neither do your temps really and they only way to know is if you get your bfp. I really hope you do! I know the weaiting sucks but it'll be worth it. And don't forget you then have to wait the whole nine months , worrying and being nervous.:dohh: Hope it happens for you soon.
> 
> Baby is fairly active lately. Which of course makes me feel a bit better. I'm hoping she stays that way. I had a decent weekend but sleeping is still a bit or a miss thing. I'm often pretty tired and my sciatic nerve is always sore. I'm hoping that at my next OB appt on the 6th that my bp is good and I haven't gained too much more weight. I also hope that my glucose test on Thurs goes well and I pass. If not I have to take another glucose test which will be 3 hours long....I have to drink yucky sugary stuff and get my blood taken to check for gestational diabetes. I just feel like I'm either going to fail that or they are going to diagnose me with pre eclampsia. I hope not but with my luck....
> 
> Anyway sorry so long. I hope you're all doing well!

Or you could pass all the tests and be fine :)

Today is the first day we bd'd in the past five days, so if I finally did o then there isn't a chance anyways. Might as well start provera, sucks that provera takes 10 days, then about another 20 days to ovulate.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Michelle. I hope I don't have GD or PRE-E but I just have this feeling I'll get one or the other. Especially with this past months weight gain and my unpredictable BP. Fx'd all is well though. Baby must be sleeping this AM as I haven't felt her do much. Hoping she wakes up and gives me a few good kicks soon. I slept OK last night but not great and I am tired. I woke up because I swear I heard someone say my name but DH had already gone off to work. Weird but probably just my imagination. Anyhow we're going to babies r us to register tonight. I'll be so happy to get it over with and get my shower invites out. The sooner all of this is done the sooner I'll be less stressed. Just hope everything works out.

Michelle I agree in that case if you haven't bd'd, even if you did finally O, that your chances of being pregnant aren't good so just take the provera and bring on AF. Hopefully you'll get a bigger dose of clomid and O at a decent time in your next cycle. Then you'll be all set and hopefully get your bfp!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I really hope all of your tests come back ok. Try your best not to worry, I am sure everything will turn out fine :hugs:

Temp plummetted this morning so AF is likely on her way :( Not that I am surprised, I really don't expect I will ever have a shot at getting pregnant unassisted which sucks, I hate my body for not working as it should but what can you do, it is the hand I was dealt and I have no choice but to accept it and deal with it.

Once AF shows which will likely be today or tomorrow I can call and schedule the HSG for sometime between cd6-10. Then I will probably give my body until CD 20ish to O and if nothing happens then I will take the progesterone and move on to my first IUI cycle.

I was considering taking soy this cycle to ensure I O. I don't think I will O again and last cycle was likely due to clomid still in my system. I have never taken soy though so part of me doesnt want to risk screwing anything up for my first IUI cycle so I may just stay away from it and mentally prepare myself that I likely won't get a chance again until October.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm not sure I'd want to risk soy either, Rachel. Your body is probably confused enough with the meds and all. I suppose you could just cross your fingers and hope that you O at a decent time. You never know maybe your body will be smart and O on it's own. There's always a chance that it will! If it turns out you need to take Sept off then have fun! Go on a weekend trip with DH, go out drinking with your friends, or buy yourself something nice before all of your money will be going toward the doctor or your baby. I wish that DH and I had because now we are watching every penny closely and worrying. We also know that we won't be having any alone time for the next few years and we will surely miss it. Then in Oct you can prep for the doctor and get back to hoping for baby. Either way I hope it works out for you! Perhaps it'll happen in Sept when you least expect it and you won't need to have IUI. I hope so anyway! Best of luck!

I also hope I pass the gtt test and my bp is nice and low. I worry especially about the bp because of that slighlty elevated afp in my blood screening because that is one thing that they said it may indicate. And if that is the case I may go into pre term labor or I may have to have an emergency induction or c section but I'm hoping to keep baby in until at least 37 weeks. Also my bp is occasionally high when I go and it's scary to me and this sudden big weight gain could be a symptom of either gd or pre-e. Fx'd all is ok!


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I really hope by some miracle my body figured out how to O but I am not holding my breath. I think when it comes down to it I should stay away from the soy. With my luck I will get a big cyst and will have to cancel my first IUI cycle and then I would be kicking myself for taking the soy. I think I just need to be patient. I am just so bored with life right now and the thought of having to wait this much longer is frustrating. DH and I are going away for a couple days this weekend, we are staying at a hotel on the beach. It is the hotel we got married at, we will be doing a lot of relaxing and some drinking I am sure :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I really hope by some miracle my body figured out how to O but I am not holding my breath. I think when it comes down to it I should stay away from the soy. With my luck I will get a big cyst and will have to cancel my first IUI cycle and then I would be kicking myself for taking the soy. I think I just need to be patient. I am just so bored with life right now and the thought of having to wait this much longer is frustrating. DH and I are going away for a couple days this weekend, we are staying at a hotel on the beach. It is the hotel we got married at, we will be doing a lot of relaxing and some drinking I am sure :)

I agree with you, all this waiting is hard. It's hard to feel like another cycle is wasted, never has a month seemed so long in my life. I just try to keep thinking that in a year I could be holding my baby and I won't care how long it took to concieve.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh have fun on your little trip with Dh Rachel! You deserve it and it should be fun! Hopefully it'll keep your mind off of things for a bit and you can relax and enjoy your alone time. Dh and I are enjoying the pregnancy but at the same time I'm thinking Omg we'll never be able to pick up and go without baby, or sleep alone all night, or small things like taking showers together, etc. I'm going to miss it so much but I'm sure that we will both love the baby so much that it'll be ok.

I totally agree with Michelle. As soon as I got my bfp it's like all the stupid problems I had with bc and my cycles just went away and I had new things to worry and think about. Now I'm sure when baby is born I'll forget all of the silly pregnancy worries and start anew with ones like, 'I hope she sleeps' or 'I hope she's eating enough', "i hope she doesn't get sick', and 'I hope she's ok', etc etc. I hope that soon enough, both of your long and annoying ttc journeys are just like an old, bad dream. It's always going to be the waiting that is the worst.


----------



## ImSoTired

Dh and I registered last night. It was fun and nervewracking at the same time! I can't believe how expensive it all is! Ahhh! Stressful! Anyhow baby is behind my placenta or being a little lazy today again because she isn't doing much and when she does it's muffled feeling. Can't wait until she kicks all of the time! Even if she bruises my insides I's still just be happy knowing she's ok in there! Only 100 days to go! On thurs I'll be 26 weeks and I go for that awful gt test. Also another one of my buddies on here had a baby girl yesterday! Yay! So happy for them and a little jealous. I have 14 weeks to go!

I hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

14 weeks will fly by and then you will see what its like to be exhausted! It will all be worth it though of course :) Do you have a birthing plan? Do you want to get the epidural, try natural?

Still just waiting for AF which I expect by Thursday at the latest. My temp went back up today but I am not letting that fool me this time. A couple cycles ago for the first time ever my temp shot back up on 13 dpo and I got so exciting and sure enough the stupid witch showed two days later anyway. I wish I knew how long my LP should be this first cycle off clomid, it really could be anywhere from 12-14 days. I just know my temp going back up today is my body screwing with me :growlmad: I fully expect another temp dip tomorrow in anticipation of AF. IF my temp is still up tomorrow I may take a test. Originally I wanted to test today if my temp was up but the thought of seeing a BFN scared me and I didn't want my day to be ruined over it so I decided against it. 

Still not much for symptoms I would think if I was pregnant by 13 dpo I would feel something :shrug: The only thing I noticed was yesterday off and on all day especially in my left boob, I had pains but thats gone today. I felt a couple of cramps for a minute last night but that could have been gas for all I know. Today I feel fine just a little groggy but that happens to me from time to time so I am not reading into that either. I am just thinking about next cycle for now...


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Understandable, but I would take 10 weeks, 15 weeks, 26 weeks... anything over 0 weeks! Feeling some kicks is better then none even if they feel muffled, I am not sure I would want my baby to be going crazy 24/7, that would make me worry a little that they are going to be a crazy child like my husband. Of course I would know they were okay, but I just hope I don't have a crazy hyper child.

Oh yeah, and I started provera yesterday. Also my stupid crosshairs are still there on fertility friend. I agree about cruel temps and charts. Why O why won't those cross hairs just disappear already? My temps make no sense for ovulation.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I did see that temp rise again. You never know, but focusing on the next cycle is the best idea, that way you won't get dissapointed.

I do not have a birth plan. I'm just going to play it by ear. If I have time and the pain is that bad I'll take the epidural. I'm just going to try and do it as naturally as possible but if I need pain relief I'm not going to deny myself that. It may be my last 'selfish' move for the rest of my life because then baby will be here!

Michelle I'd so rather I felt her kicking ALL of the time. I know thats unrealistic but you girls both know by now that all I do is worry. And also, her kicks are pretty gentle so far. She doesn't beat me up too badly yet. I'm sure if she starts kicking rough I'll have my moments of getting tired of it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I think you're right. I don't think you O'd but stupid ff hasn't seemed to figure it out. At least you're well on your way to your next cycle having taken the provera. Hope you O at a nice normal time next cycle and fx'd it's your turn!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle if the crosshairs are bugging you, you can manually remove them. I have done that before when I knew FF was wrong.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I probably will manually erase them when I get af. I am just curious at what point ff will figure it out.


----------



## Rachel789

OMG I can't believe it, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!! I am in denial right now, I was not expecting this at all, I really don't have anything sticking out I would call real symptoms. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing! I guess that should come with time. Here are my tests:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/HPTS/032.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> OMG I can't believe it, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!! I am in denial right now, I was not expecting this at all, I really don't have anything sticking out I would call real symptoms. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing! I guess that should come with time. Here are my tests:
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/HPTS/032.jpg

Haha! I'm so happy for you! I knew it was coming and I thought you had a great shot even without the symptoms as I had very very few! Your lines are beautiful for about 14 dpo! So excited for you! H & H 9 months! Time to call your OB! AHHHH! I'm putting happy as my emotion for you today, lol! The symptoms are going to catch up with you soon enough. That crazy sense of smell, sore boobs, maybe morning sickness (hope not), ligament pains like stretching in your pelvic/belly region, etc. In a few weeks you'll be having an ultrasound to see a tiny little peanut! Congrats! OMG! :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

I've made it to double digits, 99 days! Cannot believe it. I have 3 months to go. Baby just woke up and gave me some celebratory kicks/hits to my left side. 

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow 3 months, that will be here in no time!! Are you getting nervous for labor?

I called my RE this morning and he had me go in and get my HCG and progesterone checked. I have to go in every 2 days until my levels reach 1500+ then he will see me a week later for my first scan. At some point if all is good he will release me to my regular OB.

Did you have morning sickness? I hope I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't have it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow 3 months, that will be here in no time!! Are you getting nervous for labor?
> 
> I called my RE this morning and he had me go in and get my HCG and progesterone checked. I have to go in every 2 days until my levels reach 1500+ then he will see me a week later for my first scan. At some point if all is good he will release me to my regular OB.
> 
> Did you have morning sickness? I hope I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't have it!

I'd say your hcg will be there in no time! That line is pretty dark! My doctor had me come in at around 6 weeks because I called at 4 weeks. I had bloodwork and the doctor said it was a good level but never gave me the numbers. Then a few days later I got more bloods and had a scan the same day. I think I was nearly 7 weeks then and he said he wasn't even going to check the # because the heartbeat was there on the scan. A little pop in the middle of a tiny peanut. Hard to believe she's about 14 inches now and 2 lbs! 

I didn't have any morning sickness really. I had bouts of nausea but never enough to vomit. It helped to eat everytime I felt that way. I ate a lot of crackers and drank ginger ale. Probably from weeks 8 or so to 11 or 12. My sense of smell was heightened like crazy until about 16 weeks from maybe 8. It was awful and it made me not want to go into the kitchen at all because the garbage and the fridge smelled like food which disgusted me. I had to force myself to eat because food was gross.

I'm still just so happy for you! But I remember the feeling really well. I was to afraid to get too excited. Hope you can enjoy this because you'll be remembering it for a long long time!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope I can relax and enjoy it. I am already reading about what I should and cannot eat and how I should avoid bottled water, ect due to BPA. Ahhhh I don't know how I will keep up with it all but it is so worth it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope I can relax and enjoy it. I am already reading about what I should and cannot eat and how I should avoid bottled water, ect due to BPA. Ahhhh I don't know how I will keep up with it all but it is so worth it!

Lol. I know. There are so many dos and don'ts! I took them very seriously for a while and I suppose I still sort of do. I still make sure to sleep on one of my sides, not eat too much fish (especially the no no fishes), and no cold lunch meat or soft cheeses (excluding cream cheese stuff like that, you'll see the list). Caffeine is ok is small doses apparently but I had weaned myself off of it since before I got pregnant so I haven't had any. I do plan on drinking coffee and everything after the baby though (I love love love coffee but decaf isn't the same). And lastly I don't use acne washed or go on roller coasters or anything, lol. I have had bottled water though. And I don't bend over backwards to eat 100% great anymore because it just got redundant and I got tired of the same old food. I think as long as I take my vitamin and I feel ok, and she kicks I'm a-ok! I'm sure you'll be fine! It's so hard to keep positive and not to be scared but it's more likely that eveything will be fine than go wrong. Keep your head up and try and feel good! When are you telling your family? What was your dhs' reaction?


----------



## Rachel789

He was here with me when I took it because he is working from home this week. He is REALLY excited but in shock like me. I can't even believe the timing of this, right before I was going to do the HSG then shovel out $700+ for IUI cycles. It couldnt have been anymore perfect!

We told DH's mom, brother, my mom so far. I will also tell my best friend who is like a sister to me and knows what I have been going through. My dad lives out of state and he is coming to visit me in early October so I will wait and tell him in person and then will tell my brother after my dad. Aside from that everyone else will have to wait until I am out of the first tri. 

Ideally I would have liked to wait until after the first tri to tell anyone but all of the people we told know everything I have been going through and I just couldnt keep it from them. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

:happydance: Ah you have pregnancy tickers now! hooray! lol. That's great that it happened before you had to pay for iui. That's always the way it works! 

It's great that you and DH are both excited but the shock is normal. And nerves omg I was so nervous and I still am sometimes. I understand about having to tell certain family members especially if ttc was something you had mentioned to them before. I didn't tell anyone for a few days and it drove me nuts! So I told a few friends and told them not to tell anyone. We told my parents and DH's about 3 days before my 1st appt because it turns out DH's mom had an appt at the gyno on the same day and I was afraid to run into her and have to explain. Then after the scan showed the heartbeat I gave them the ok to spread the news. It was so hard to keep my mouth shut at Easter. Everything will be fine anyways no reason to keep it from anyone! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I think we will have to end up telling a lot of our friends around the 10 week mark because that is my 30th bday and I will likely invite everyone out for dinner and they would of course be trying to buy me drinks so I will really have no choice at that point!


----------



## ImSoTired

:headspin: It's all just so exciting! :yipee: I'm guessing baby will be born in May? That's a nice month I know from experience! And you're lucky you won't be pregnant for the hottest heat of the summer which let me tell you, was awful! 10 weeks is a good time to tell them you're pregnant! When I'm giving birth you'll probably be starting to feel baby move around! Just think, it isn't too far off!


----------



## Rachel789

Due date based on O day is May 8th. So hopefully my baby will be here just in time for mother's day :)

Especially living in Fla I am very greatful I won't be big and pregnant during the hot months, it is REALLY humid here July-September.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Due date based on O day is May 8th. So hopefully my baby will be here just in time for mother's day :)
> 
> Especially living in Fla I am very greatful I won't be big and pregnant during the hot months, it is REALLY humid here July-September.

That's very near my birthday! Awesome! And yes, a really great mother's day gift! 
Oh I could imagine it's really hot down there in florida as it's very humid and 80-90 degrees here in Pa in the summer and you are so much further south. I hate the heat so I'd wilt down there! Thank God for AC or I wouldn't have meade it through this summer. It's still pretty hot here most days and I can't wait until it goes away! I'd love it to be 65-75 all of the time!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree I would like anywhere from 65-80ish. I like when it's warm but not humid. I just HATE living in cold weather all winter so for me it was a trade off. I was born and raised in Michigan and moved to Fla about 9 years ago. I do like the snow and cold weather for the holidays but thats it. DH is from Philly so we rotate the holidays there so I get a taste of it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Wow 3 months, that will be here in no time!! Are you getting nervous for labor?
> 
> I called my RE this morning and he had me go in and get my HCG and progesterone checked. I have to go in every 2 days until my levels reach 1500+ then he will see me a week later for my first scan. At some point if all is good he will release me to my regular OB.
> 
> Did you have morning sickness? I hope I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't have it!

AHHHHH! OMG! :happydance::happydance: I am sooo excited for you :) I can't believe it. Every time another one of us gets a bfp it just shows me that it IS possible and isn't just some dream that is really far off.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you! If it happened for me it WILL happen for you and I have a feeling very soon :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you! If it happened for me it WILL happen for you and I have a feeling very soon :)

I agree. Maybe this next cycle when they get your clomid sorted? Probably! Fx'd for you, Michelle!

Ugg I am going for my GT test in about an hour and I'm NOT looking forward to it. I hope hope hope I pass because I don't really want another test or to be medicated and have to avoid sugar for the next 3 months or so! I've already given up so much and I hope I don't have to give up sweets too! I've only just started eating them again a few weeks ago anyway! I'm always so nervous going to appts anyway. I'm always waiting for them to spering bad news on me and I definately have a bad case of white coat anxiety and have my whole life! Fx'd all is well!

Rachel any new symptoms now that you know you're pg? I know I started to notice small things right away like a stretching in my belly here and there and some cramps. THese things will all come to you eventually I'm sure! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your appt today! Try your best to relax. I hope you get good results :)

I still don't feel pregnant. I think if I had more symptoms I would start to feel more pregnant. I have noticed something in my uterus yesterday and today. I guess you could call it cramps but it doesnt really hurt I can just feel things, I probably wouldnt notice unless I was looking for it though!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fingers crossed Steph, still smiling when I see your baby ticker Rachel :)

As for me I wish af would start before the 10 days of provera is up, I don't even remember what happend last time with provera.... I think I spoted for a few days before my period actually started on day 10ish or 11 of provera.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I took provera twice. The first time I started AF in full force the morning after my last pill. The 2nd time I started AF in full force on day 7 of the pills! I hope that happens for you so you can get started on a new cycle. Will you be taking 100 mg this time? Hopefully it will get you o'ing a little earlier. I always o'ed around cd 18 on clomid.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-I took provera twice. The first time I started AF in full force the morning after my last pill. The 2nd time I started AF in full force on day 7 of the pills! I hope that happens for you so you can get started on a new cycle. Will you be taking 100 mg this time? Hopefully it will get you o'ing a little earlier. I always o'ed around cd 18 on clomid.

Yeah, I am going to take 100mg of clomid on day five of my cycle. Also going to start digital OPKs starting day 12 of my cycle until I see a positive, or until it gets really late in my cycle without seeing a positive.I am hoping the extra dosage jump starts my sleepy ovaries. If I O'd on only 50mg the first time, I don't see why I shouldn't on double that this time. I just don't know what my body was doing this cycle... DH is being VERY moody today. He didn't want anything we had to eat, and he was making a huge fuss over anything and everything. I feel like he is a moody pregnant man. I am sooo glad that his hormones won't be the ones going crazy. Haha, he is moody like a woman. Glad he isn't reading this!


----------



## ImSoTired

:dohh: My Dh has days like that where he is just overly moody. I know where you're coming from, Michelle. I hope that provera gets you going soon so you can O sooner. I'm sure the 100mg will be more effective and I hope that this is your cycle coming up! I'll be wishing it for you!

Rachel you will start feeling some light cramping as if af were coming and some stretching like deep muscles and ligaments. Maybe a little heaviness or pressure even. It's all normal but you might not really feel pregnant for weeks or even months. Then you'll start feeling your uterus harden more and more and you'll get some sort of stand out symptom. If my belly wasn't so big and I didn't feel the occasional kick now a days I wouldn't feel pregnant either! 

My baby is very quiet today. Much quieter than yesterday and I hope she is ok!I'm not sure how my test went. I hope well. I don't know when we get the results but I see the OB in 1 week anyway so we may discuss it there if he got any bad results. Fx'd I don't have gestational diabetes! The blood work hurt more than usual. I don't know why, maybe I'm just overly sensitive? It just stung for quite a while when it's usually just a sting and done. I think perhaps she used a bigger needle than they usually use on me. I'm not sure though because I don't watch. If I watch I WILL move. I always have. Anyway I need to cook dinner and than probably do some shopping. I just hope I can get baby to do some moving tonight. Oh btw DH FINALLY felt her kick the other night. He was so proud!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-DH gets moody sometimes too, I think its normal but I hate being around him when he is like that!

I agree that if the 50 mg worked for you once 100 mg should work well. Can't wait to see you O again and hopefully get your BFP this time!

Steph-I hope you get good news when you get your results back next week. I know it is always nervewracking getting tests then waiting for results, I hate the waiting. That is great that DH got to feel her kick, how cool!

I got a call from the nurse with my blood results from yesterday. My HCG was 206 which she said was good and my progesterone was 18.6 which she also said was good. She said the dr may still want to put me on progesterone supplements to be safe. I think fertility specialists are extra caustious and treat every pregnancy as high risk. From what I read in weeks 4-5ish normal progesterone levels are between 12-20 so mine seems like it is good which I am relieved about, I always thought I had low progesterone. I go in tomorrow to get my hcg checked again, the nurse said they like to see it double. I read if it doesnt double in 48-72 hours that could mean you will miscarry. So of course I am nervous to get the results I really hope they are good. I won't get them until Tuesday because of the holiday weekend.

Still feeling ok, I did feel some cramps for a minute while I was at lunch today. My stomach is majorly bloated, it always gets like this after I O so I am assuming since progesterone is here to stay so is the bloating. I feel like I already need bands to expand my jeans, they are really uncomfortable now!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay :) I like to call it alien belly, I watched some videos on youtube of babies kicking and rolling around in their mom's belly, so crazy. It is going to be strange when it's my belly with someone growing inside of me rolling around and kicking.


I have used the hair tie around the button of my jeans before when I have been extra bloated.Sad that I already do that, but I hate tight pants. I would wear yoga pants everyday if I could.


----------



## Rachel789

I know I HATE tight pants too, it is so uncomfortable!

Even though the little bean I have growing inside me can't be felt yet it is still really weird when I sit here and think about having that in my belly. Such a strange concept, but really cool. 

I am looking forward to being at the stage Steph is and feeling the movement.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg to tight pants! I can only wear elastic bands or maternity pants now. My stomach is much too huge to wear pants without elastic. It's kinda sad but the pants are comfy. Rachel that sounds like a great hcg level. Like I said, my doctor didn't tell me my number and didn't even check them the second time because we saw the heartbeat on the sonogram. I'm sure your numbers will double just fine, don't worry about it. The cramping I had definately came and went during early pregnancy and I had them for a while too, like up until 14 weeks or so and then I had a few more ligamnet pains in between and then nothing until like 20 weeks and now I get braxton hicks contractions, kicks, and the occasional ligament pain. I'm sure you'll be feeling all sorts of weird things in the weeks to come. The bloating is really common. I think I still bloat on a daily basis but it's less noticeable because I already have a huge belly.

I'm still waiting for her to get really active today. She gives me a dull bump every now and then but I just get so nervous. I have been able to see my whole stomach move from time to time when she kicks. It is weird and it feels weird but I love it. I just wish she'd do it more often!


----------



## Rachel789

That is so cool that you can see your stomach move! That would be such a weird and amazing thing to experience. I am really looking forward to it. 

I took a couple more HPTs today and they look about twice as dark as they did two days ago so hopefully that is a good sign my HCG levels doubled. I am going soon to get my blood drawn again and then I have to wait until Tuesday for the results. Luckily DH and I are going to the beach for the weekend so that will be a distraction.

My boobs are just now feeling a TINY bit sore, I wouldn't even notice if I wasnt poking at them :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I really wouldn't worry about it. Iknow it's hard not to but I am sure your levels will double. Your lines being darker and your boobs hurting, even if just a little, are great signs that your hormones are on the rise. I do recommend however that you don't test too much longer just to keep your sanity. You don't want to be second guessing lines and stressing yourself out. I am confident that you will be just fine! Enjoy your weekend at the beach and be prepared for more crazy symptoms to pop up at any time. 

I am pretty sleepy today as I woke up at around 5 AM. I didn't really have to pee but I went anyway and then I got myself a little water. I went back to lie in bed and baby kicked for maybe 5 to 7 minutes but she was pretty gentle. I was up for maybe and hour or so and then I went back to sleep but I've been up and down since. Then about a half hour ago I decided i was hungry so I came down to eat. I was fairly comfortable for once and the dog didn't make a peep all night so I'm clueless as to why I can't get a good night's sleep! Maybe just nature preparing me for:baby:?

I think I am beginning to 'nest' as people say. I have bursts of energy from time to time where I just NEED to get thingd done. Last night I went to walmart and bough things I'll need for after the birth. Breast feeding stuff, nursing pads, and huge maxi pads for all of the bleeding I will surely be doing. I got travel size shampoo and stuff to take in my hospital bag.I also bought baby a hamper. I had this urge to just go and buy and buy but we are tight on money so I think the cheap part of me woke up at some point and said stop! It's all very weird and interesting:shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

It must feel good to be getting things done. I am looking forward to getting that nesting urge because normally I can be such a procrastinator. 

Maybe the sleeplessness could be your body preparing you. Hopefully you get a good sleeper though and she doesn't get you up more than a few times a night :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> It must feel good to be getting things done. I am looking forward to getting that nesting urge because normally I can be such a procrastinator.
> 
> Maybe the sleeplessness could be your body preparing you. Hopefully you get a good sleeper though and she doesn't get you up more than a few times a night :)

I can't say I've ever been a procrastinator but I feel like pregnancy has made me lazy. I'm usually so on the ball when it comes to house work and planning events, like the baby shower, but I've been giving myself a lot of slack. So every once in a while lately, when I get these urges to do things I take full advantage. I just hope I'm ready by the time she comes! 

I hope I get a baby that sleeps decently. According to my mom and mil both I and DH were decent sleepers as babies. So I hope it's genetic, lol. I can't believe that I will have a baby within the next 16 weeks! Still so unreal!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Day seven of provera. I spotted right after BDing friday night/saturday morning, hopefully that means my body is almost ready for af. Also yesterday my left nipple was tingling all day, don't know what that was about, but it was really strange. I have twenty digital OPKs and some concieve plus all ready to go for next cycle if it would just hurry up already!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I really hope AF shows for you very soon so you can get on with hopefully your BFP cycle :)

Steph-How are you feeling?

I hope you both had a great holiday weekend. 

DH and I were away at the beach for the weekend, it was so nice to get away. We did a lot of relaxing which felt really good.

The nurse from my drs office called this morning on Labor Day which I thought was awesome, to tell me the results of my 2nd blood test. My levels went up from 206 to 856! She said that was great! I think they normally double every 48 hours but mine quadrupled :shock: My boobs are finally a little sore and I am feeling tired off and on but aside from that all is well so far :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Awsome :) That is great that your levels are going up so fast.

My weekend was okay, I worked Saturday and Sunday, but I was off today, so I had a good nap, made some chocolate chip cookies and did some much needed house cleaning. I'm just trying to enjoy the day off, felt like I could have taken a three hour nap, but I didn't want to waste the day away. I still need to put away some laundry so I can dry my work clothes, but I hate folding and hanging up laundry.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm ok I guess. I'm worried about baby as usual an thinking about going into my doctors office just to check up on her. But I might not as I have an appt on Thurs She isn't moving too much and I think she is really low down. I'm just a wreck. THelong weeknd was ok. Nothing special. I musthave eaten something that did not agree with me because I have a lot of gas and it's actually quite sore. Just hoping everything is ok.

Rachel your numbers are great. Your symptoms will be creeping up on you now.

Michelle I hope you get AF soon so you can start a new cycle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I'm ok I guess. I'm worried about baby as usual an thinking about going into my doctors office just to check up on her. But I might not as I have an appt on Thurs She isn't moving too much and I think she is really low down. I'm just a wreck. THelong weeknd was ok. Nothing special. I musthave eaten something that did not agree with me because I have a lot of gas and it's actually quite sore. Just hoping everything is ok.
> 
> Rachel your numbers are great. Your symptoms will be creeping up on you now.
> 
> Michelle I hope you get AF soon so you can start a new cycle!

:hugs: It will be okay, I hope thursday comes fast for you.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- :hugs: Try your best not to worry, I am sure everything will turn out ok.


----------



## ImSoTired

I need to rant some more as I'm so angry and stressed right now. First of all the baby is basically inactive. I think she is down low and maybe turned so even when I do feel something it is muffled and I'm very nervous that something may be wrong. All I can really do is hope that when I go to my appt Thurs that she is ok and my bp is fine. So worried about pre-e and I still haven't heard about my gtt. 

Then MIL comes over- unannounced- and declared that she would like me to make up 2 more invitations to the shower. For even more people she insists I invite that I don't even know! My mother has actually been quite supportive for once and didn't insist I invite anyone or critisize anything I've done or chosen to do. Which is great, but MIL has insisted I invite a ton of people that I don't even know. I'm not even crazy about the whole shower thing and I've worked really hard on the invitations, writing them out by hand, writing a poem for a game insert and putting a lot of thought into the games and printing them out. I sent them out on Thurs. I was assured by MIL and my mom that I had invited everyone I needed to invite (53 people about 20 of them I barely know and couldn't care less if they attended). So now I have to make 2 more for yet more people I don't know and I haden't saved the games nore the invite inserts to the computer because I was told that was all. I'm so angry and upset. Between baby's lack of movwment and the stupid shower I wouldn't be surprised if my bp was out of control right now. I hate showers anyway! I hated my bridal shower! I hate when all of the attention is on me! If I didn't desperately need things for this baby I would NOT be having one! DH is going to have to calm me down again tonight. I am crying like a baby and so so angry.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh and I am officially starting my 3rd tri today. What a great way to celebrate...by crying all day. yippee


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs:

I am so sorry you are having such a rough day. I would tell your MIL if she wants more people to come you don't even know she can send out the invitations. You have already done enough work, don't let her stress you out! For my bridal shower I just gave my MIL the addresses of who I wanted to invite and she took care of the rest, that is how it should be done..whoever throws it for you should handle most of that stuff.

I am not a big fan of showers either, I also don't like the attention on me...so I feel you on that.

Didn't you tell me the dr told you because of the way your placenta is or something like that, that you wouldn't be able to feel the baby at times? I am sure she is just in a different position and that is why you aren't feeling anything. I know it's easier said than done but try to relax for the baby, you don't want to raise your bp.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes, I have an anterior placenta which means it is in front of the baby. I think it is common for the placnta to move to a posterior position at some point. I thought that is what had happened because I had been feeling tons of movement. But the last 3/4 days what I am feeling is low and muffled and not very often. I'm assuming that she is head down facing my back curled up. Maybe the placenta is still in front of her as well, but it can't be too low because they didn't say there was any risk of the placenta blocking the cervix, which I believe is called previa and makes natural delivery difficult. I felt a few more bumps this morning but it just doesn't feel too near the surface. I will be mentioning it to my OB tomorrow. I think she's ok in there and hoping she has just changed position and maybe is growing so she's sleepy:shrug:. 

As for the shower I am NOT excited. Like I said, I hate the attention and especially in front of a lot of people I'm not familiar with. Also both my family and dh's family have a tendency to criticize and it makes me really angry. Lately my family has been fairly kind to me, probably because I am pregnant, only making small jokes that aren't too offensive. But dh's family may not be so nice and I'll be humiliated in front of strangers. I told MIL that I will make out these last 2 invites and give them to her but no more. I have enough stress and I shouldn't have to worry about all of this nonsense. Even though technically my mom and MIL are throwing this shower, money wise, location wise, I am the one doing everything else. If I don't it won't get done because MIL wouldn't know how and my mom works a lot. I have no sisters and my closest friend is away at school so I'm on my own this time. Showers are so expensive anyway! All the favors and prizes and stupid games...I'm not at all happy about the whole situation and if she comes up with any more people to invite I will not do it. I am still completely angry about it and she better just relax about it or I won't be keeping my mouth shut to keep the peace. I realize that she is excited about it but this isn't about her, it's about the baby. Ugg! Sorry so long, I am just so upset....:growlmad::cry: I'm guessing hormones are making everything much worse.

So, Rachel, are you feeling the symptoms yet? When do you go for an ultrasound of your little peanut? At about 6 weeks probably so there is a chance they'll see the heartbeat. It's pretty amazing. The first time you see baby it's a little smudge and about 4 to 6 weeks later it's recognizably a baby and much much bigger! You have so much excitement to look forward to!


----------



## Rachel789

Still not feeling much symptom wise aside from slightly tender boobs. I don't want sickness but part of me wants something so I know everything is ok. I am getting the results of my 3rd blood test sometime today. I am anxious and hoping the levels are at least 3600+.

I got a call from the nurse yesterday, she said the dr. decided my progesterone was too low and wants me on a supplement. That doesnt make me feel very good about things. And to top it off no pharmacy near me carries the prescription so they had to order it so I can't even pick it up until this evening. I just want to get started on it. It is a gel I have to insert vaginally once a day. I read that it is messy and I have to wear a panty liner every day, but if it ensures everything is ok I guess I will do it. 

My progesterone was at 18.6 and from everything I read it says normal for first tri is between 9-47. But some people say their drs like it above 15 and others like above 20. So I guess I am borderline low and maybe because my dr is an RE he is being extra cautious. It just makes me feel a bit uneasy :(


----------



## Rachel789

I just got off the phone with the nurse and my HCG is now over 6000!! yay!! I feel much better! It is increasing very well. 

I asked if I should be concerned about my progesterone levels and she said it is just borderline so they want to be safe. The dr. prefers to see 20+ so I am just under that so I will try not to worry. I have my first scan scheduled for Monday morning at 9:45. Ahhhh I can't wait :) I will be 2 days shy of 6 weeks, so not sure if I will be able to see the heartbeat or not yet at that point but hopefully I will.


----------



## ImSoTired

I think the only reason they are putting you on the progesterone is because you were seeing a specialist. I doubt theywould put you on it if it was a regular OB. It certainly can't hurt though. I'm sure it'll all be fine. Your numbers are more than doubling so I'd be confident in that alone. It is still a little early for most symptoms. I had the breast pain and some minor af like cramping but the morning sickness and everything else won't come for a few weeks for most women. I wouldn't expect too many major symptoms for another 3 weeks or so. Then the aversions and everything will start and the sickness the heavier bloating, etc. I'm sure you'll be just fine but obviously I know how hard it is not to worry about every little thing and possibility. They'll probably want you to come in for an U/S between weeks 6 and 8 I'm guessing. By that time you might be feeling a bit queasy and it'll be a little more real for you. I know it's hard to feel pregnant. I still don't feel pregnant sometimes even though I've gained weight, got a huge belly, and feel little wiggles and kicks. It's also difficult to tell you have such a huge belly when you're just lying around and then you catch a glimpse of your shadow or your reflection and then it's like where did that come from! Hopefully you won't get too many horrible symptoms though, just a few that let you know it's real.I really think everything will be just fine!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I just got off the phone with the nurse and my HCG is now over 6000!! yay!! I feel much better! It is increasing very well.
> 
> I asked if I should be concerned about my progesterone levels and she said it is just borderline so they want to be safe. The dr. prefers to see 20+ so I am just under that so I will try not to worry. I have my first scan scheduled for Monday morning at 9:45. Ahhhh I can't wait :) I will be 2 days shy of 6 weeks, so not sure if I will be able to see the heartbeat or not yet at that point but hopefully I will.

That is great! You are MORE than doubling! Don't get scared now...maybe more than one? lol I hope you have ONE healthy little baby in there but 2 is surely possible with those numbers. I don't even know what my progesterone #'s were but it's good that your doctor is just being safe... I'm sure you'd be fine without it though. I had my first appt at 5w 5 days also but no scan until 6w6days where we DID see the heartbeat. It was too small to hear it but we saw it. It was great!


----------



## Rachel789

I did read that more than doubling could indicate more than one but it isnt always necessarily the case. I am hoping for just one but if there are two I will consider it a blessing!

When the dr did my scan the day after I o'ed he only saw one corpus luteum in my left ovary. I think if I had a chance at twins there would have been another corpus luteum on the right side but I could be wrong, just a speculation. I guess identical twins is always possible!


----------



## ImSoTired

It could just be the one. I wouldn't worry on it but it's great that your numbers are rising so much ! It's a great sign of things to come! I hope they can see the heartbeat as early as 5w5d so you could relax about it a while!


----------



## Rachel789

DH can't make it to the scan on Monday morning so we had to reshedule for Thursday morning on the 13th. I will be 6w1d then so hopefully there will be a better chance of seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> DH can't make it to the scan on Monday morning so we had to reshedule for Thursday morning on the 13th. I will be 6w1d then so hopefully there will be a better chance of seeing the heartbeat.

I hope you will be able to. It's still a bit early because everything is so so tiny but I think 6 weeks is when the heart starts. I'm sure it'll be just great! Lots more bloodwork and questions coming your way but it's all worth it! SO happy for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Ahh so exciing :) So much going on in this thread. I keep thinking twins too, but like yall said one healthy little apple seed is amazing enough. Taking my last provera pill today. Had some very mild cramps today. Hopefully I will start af tomorrow on my day off when I don't have to worry about WHEN during the day it may start. I am very excited to see what my increased dosage of clomid is going to do.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for last provera :happydance: I bet this higher dosage will work VERY well for you, looking forward to see how it all works out for you :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle Yay for starting Af! I'm sure the clomid will work wonders for you this time.

Rachel I hope you are doing well!

Baby was very active yesterday evening. Today I had my OB appt where everything went well. My bp was good, I only gained 1 lb this month (so I guess that makes up for my so called 8 last month!), my urine was clear of protein and sugar, heartbeat was hard to find cause baby was wiggling but when they finally found it it sounded good, and I'm measuring well. My gtt results were in and good, no GD for me! So that's all great news. My doctor is having me count movements from next week on though. It's kinda scary for me because she is pretty inactive some days and I'm afraid I'll be going to the hospital every few days to check up on her because I won't have felt the amount of movement I'm supposed to. Fx'd she gets active and stays active until I deliver because otherwise I'll be a nervous wreck!

I'm not mad at MIL anymore even though I should be. She helped me get a lot done for the shower today. She just refuses to tell people no when they ask about the shower but I told her NO MORE people! I can't stand the stress! 

Anyhow hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Great news Steph :) I am glad I was right about everything being okay.

As for me no af today, I hope I don't start full force in the middle of the work day!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle wear a pantyliner or something to work. That way if you feel like you're starting you'll have a thin layer of protection. I used to do it all of the time when I had work or school. It's never fun or comfortable getting af, especially when you're out doing things, but I suppose it's necessary so we just have to deal with it. I'm just 3 months away to getting AF back and I'm so nervous that the bleed after baby will be heavy and long. I just hope it doesn't take forever for AF to show her face afterward. I'll be wanting to feel somewhat normal after I give birth. My ticker says 90 days or 13 weeks! That means I'll be considered term in 10 weeks! Where did the time go!? I just hope that time doesn't drag from here on out, especially because I'm feeling more and more uncomfortable as time goes on. I get terrible sciatic nerve pain, stretching ligament and muscle pain, I waddle, and yesterday evening I sneezed and I peed a little:dohh:! And I've gained 15 lbs so far:blush: and I hope I can keep it under 25!

Oh lol. I was sitting with DH on the couch last night with my belly pressed up against his arm. Baby started kicking and DH felt it. At first he was happy and excited but then we were both very still and she gave him 2 or 3 hard kicks. He pulled away shocked that it could be that strong and he was a little weirded out and nervous about it. I laughed at him because if he only knew what it feels like from the inside! Maybe he was insulted that she kicked him so hard:haha: I thought it was hilarious!

Anyhow I hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-That is great news that everything came back ok :happydance: I can't believe you are only 3 months away from meeting your baby girl :)

Michelle-I am sure AF will be here anytime now and then you can get on with your new clomid cycle :happydance:

I am doing ok, just anxiously awaiting my ultra sound next week. I still don't feel pregnant. My boobs were noticably sore for a few days and since yesterday they are barely sore, I can only tell if I poke at them. Of course that made me a little uneasy that they aren't nearly as sore. I would think they would stay the same or get worse if anything since my hormones are increasing :shrug: I just hope all is well in there. I feel a little tired off and on but nothing out of the norm. I thought by now I would be exhausted, I hear that is a major symptom early on for many people. The past couple days I am feeling a little something in my stomach though, I wouldnt quite call it nausea but it almost feels like the start of it...it is hard to explain. If I knew for sure everything was ok in there I would be greatful for no symptoms. Being this early in pregnancy is very nerve wracking :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I think my boobs were most sore a few days after missing AF. They hurt for quite a while but it was more when I pressed against them or took my bra off at the end of the day that they would hurt. Not just sitting there not touching them. Not everyone gets every symptom and some women don't know they're pregnant for months because they have no symptoms. I wouldn't worry about it so early. You'll get some and not others, some might be unique to you, and eventually you'll be noticing more and more. I felt more at about 8 weeks. I'm sure everything will be fine. You're scan is coming up and I hope it puts your mind at ease. I know how hard it is! I just wish that I could look back and say I enjoyed it but I know I was just way too nervous about the whole thing. Even now I have my moments of enjoyment but I still worry. I guess it's a part of being a mother! Worry, worry, worry! I just hope that they find your little bean's heartbeat nice and early so you can relax for a few weeks. Don't worry much about symptoms!

I know I can't believe how soon I'll be meeting my baby! DH and I have been looking at names but we are still so undecided. He can't seem to put in much input at all other than what he doesn't like. I mean there is nothing he specifically likes. I have 2 or 3 names in mind but my heart isn't set on any of them and I'm afraid to set one in stone in case I give birth and change my mind!:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Picking a name will be sooooo difficult! I don't know how we will ever decide....I am so indecisive to begin with so picking a name will be really hard for me. I think it is best to narrow it down to 2-3 names and hopefully at some point you can settle on one of those.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We have been thinking about names forever, and by we I mostly mean me haha. He chimes in every now and then, but only with girl names. The only names we are 100% positive on are the middle names though. I would like to have one nailed down shortly after I find out the sex, but then I feel like I wish I had a crystal ball to see what my child will look like when they are five so I know what name would fit them best.


----------



## ImSoTired

There are so many names that I think are beautiful but I find something slightly wrong with each one and none of them really stand out to me as my baby's name. I have said for the past 5 years that I would name a girl after my great grandmother who I was very close to. I still keep coming back to that name and I do love it. I'm kind of turned off by it's recent popularity but I can't seem to get it out of my mind. Dh likes it as well. We just haven't decided if it is THE name and we just keep batting ideas back and forth. I'm afraid I will say 'this is it, this is her name' and I'll change my mind. It doesn't help that we were sort of expecting a boy and we had our names picked out pretty clearly. It was either Jason Dyan or Dylan William. Now that it is a girl we are so confused! I think it'll probably just end up my g-grandmother's name because that is the only one that we keep coming back to and both like. I'm just not 100% sold yet. Maybe it'll become clearer as I get closer to my due date?


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh and here is my bump on Sunday at 26+3, my last 2nd tri pic. I feel like a blob and it's so hard to get a pic that I am happy with. I think I still look fat! I can't believe I've gained about 15lbs!AHHH!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0406.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Awww you look great, love the bump!!! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

You don't look fat to me, it's all baby belly. I hope I can only gain 15 pounds by that point. I am terrified of gaining like 50 pounds or more.

I started af today, not fully red, but def more of a light to almost medium flow rather then spotting. It was just waiting until the day after our three year wedding anniversary to be nice for once I guess.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm definately more than baby unfortunately but I guess it'll be worth it. I notice my thighs, butt, and hips are flabby and wide Also a little bit of weight distributed in my arms and face but not too much. I suppose I am lucky that I haven't gained 50+ like my mom and grandmother did with their firsts. But a lot of other women in my prgnancy groups on here haven't gained barely any! I've heard a few say they haven't gained anything! I guess it just depends on body type:shrug:

Michelle Happy anniversary! Sorry you got Af but at least you can go on to ovulate soon! Fx'd that this is your month!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-Happy Anniversary! I am happy to hear AF showed so you can get on with a fresh cycle!

Steph-For the people who are as far along as you and have not gained weight, that isn't neccessarily a good thing. You are supposed to be gaining a certain amount of weight and if you don't it can be concerning. I think you are doing great for where you are in your pregnancy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-Happy Anniversary! I am happy to hear AF showed so you can get on with a fresh cycle!
> 
> Steph-For the people who are as far along as you and have not gained weight, that isn't neccessarily a good thing. You are supposed to be gaining a certain amount of weight and if you don't it can be concerning. I think you are doing great for where you are in your pregnancy.

I don't know. These women claim to ave gained nothing and to see their pics they are nothing but bump and they don't mention whether or not their doctors approve:shrug:. I was still considered overweight when I got pregnant so my doctor told me to only gain 15-25 lbs. Therefore my goal is under 25. 

Baby has been kicking like crazy since Wed. It makes me feel so much better but it can be really uncomfortable at times too. I think I currently have a tiny pair of feet below my left ribs. I just hope that she stays this active until delivery so I can relax. That way all I have to deal with it my lack of sleep and my hormonal outbursts. I've been getting really angry and sad over stupid things lately. I've been pretty good up until now though so I think I got lucky.

I hope everyone is doing well so far this weekend! Anything new?


----------



## Rachel789

Awww I am glad to hear she is kicking more. I hope she continues to do that so you can feel better about everything. :)

Everything is ok here, just feeling a little tired. I can't wait for my scan but I am also nervous for it, hoping everything looks perfect in there!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Awww I am glad to hear she is kicking more. I hope she continues to do that so you can feel better about everything. :)
> 
> Everything is ok here, just feeling a little tired. I can't wait for my scan but I am also nervous for it, hoping everything looks perfect in there!

I am always really nervous for my scans. I hope everything looks good, I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## ImSoTired

I was so tired yesterday but I feel much better so far today. Baby was quiet on Sat night and and she's been quiet again since last night. I know I felt a few flutters and pops but nothing like she had been. I know she's probably just tired, but I really wish she would be more consistant. The doctor is having me count kicks starting Thurs and I really don't want to be running to the ER everytime baby has a quiet day. I thought she was doing great because she was super active but now she's quiet again:shrug: It's pretty hard not to worry about it.
I'm also really hormonal and I get very upset and angry at the drop of a hat over every little thing. It's really annoying. Anyhow I'm hoping to get the energy and patience to do some things today. There are also a bunch of things that I need to go and buy for the baby and I'd love to get that done. I feel like time is going kinda quickly and I need things done! 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend and everything is going well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I was so tired yesterday but I feel much better so far today. Baby was quiet on Sat night and and she's been quiet again since last night. I know I felt a few flutters and pops but nothing like she had been. I know she's probably just tired, but I really wish she would be more consistant. The doctor is having me count kicks starting Thurs and I really don't want to be running to the ER everytime baby has a quiet day. I thought she was doing great because she was super active but now she's quiet again:shrug: It's pretty hard not to worry about it.
> I'm also really hormonal and I get very upset and angry at the drop of a hat over every little thing. It's really annoying. Anyhow I'm hoping to get the energy and patience to do some things today. There are also a bunch of things that I need to go and buy for the baby and I'd love to get that done. I feel like time is going kinda quickly and I need things done!
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend and everything is going well!

I think baby is just tired from all that activity. Hopefully you get the energy to do what you need and want to do today. I have a ton of cleaning to do today, I couldn't imagine doing it with a baby belly in tow, this is definitely going to be an experience because I am guessing cleaning with kids doesn't get any easier until they are past that stage where they grab everything and put it straight in their mouth anytime you look away. I really have no idea how single mom's do it. I just pray DH is a big help when it comes to sharing chores and taking care of baby.

As for me in my current life, I am just waiting for day five to start my first dose of 100mg clomid. Can't wait until yall have more doctors appointments and more good news, right now I have to live through yall because everything on my end baby wise is going slooooow.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I bet you can't wait to ovulate! Hopefully It'll be nice and early and you and your DH can catch it! I'm routing for you and I hope your doctor will monitor you more closely and help you get that bfp! It's just so exciting and I know it will happen soon!

It's definately getting to be a pain to do things around the house. I get tired easily, I waddle, and I get random aches and pains. Bending over it pretty difficult now a days and it's also pretty hard to get up off of the floor. Surely it'll only get worse until after baby comes and then i'll be struggling to get it done around baby's schedule! I just hope it works out well because I love having a clean house and I'm kinda OCD about it. 

I also think you're right about her being tired. I just felt her hands and feet for about 2 min when I sat down to read the threads. She has stopped again but it was enough to make me feel confident that she is ok and certainly enough kicks if I were counting today. 

I go see the doctor on the 27th! My appts are getting closer together as I get closer to delivery! There are a lot of things coming up for me actually. Our anniv is on Oct 2nd, our birthing class is the 6th, my shower is the 14th, and my 32 week growth scan (for that protein they found on my blood screening) is the 15th! I'm really hoping time flies because I'm getting eager to meet the baby!


----------



## Rachel789

I am a little OCD about keeping the house clean too so I know what you mean! I couldn't imagine doing the cleaning I do with a huge belly. It seems like it would be so difficult.

I agree that the baby probably is just tired. It sounds like in general she is kicking a fair amount and everything is going well in there. I understand why you worry though, I am sure I will be the same way.

Michelle-How exciting that you are starting your 100 mg of clomid soon :happydance: I hope you O by a decent time and catch the egg this time :)

I am starting to feel off and on nausea as of yesterday. Not enough to where I feel like I have to vomit but I just have that feeling in my stomach. It has ruined my appetite though which sucks, I really don't feel like eating anything. I had to force myself to eat a little salad, an apple and some crackers for lunch. Oh well, I know it is worth it so I will deal with what I have to. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel it definately sound like your nausea and food aversions are beginning. I had them too but luckily never enough to starve or vomit! I ate a lot of saltines during that time :thumbup: Whatever you can get yourself to eat is good enough! Hopefully your doctor will suggest or prescribe you a good prenatal so you won't worry too much about your diet while you are suffering through these next few weeks. I would have your DH pick the menu and do some of the cooking though as everything I cooked made my stomach turn and I could never decide what I wanted because everything just sounded awful... I'm so happy that's over! But it is totally worth it and it will eventually pass. I hope you get lucky and don't have it so bad!

Baby is on and off lazy today. Definately lazier than she has been but if I had to count kicks today we wouldn't have had to go to the doctor, so that's good. However I'm still waiting for her to be really active today, perhaps after I eat dinner she will go nuts like she does sometimes!

Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## ImSoTired

It's chilly here yesterday and today, which I love! It's so much more comfortable to wear sweat pants and a hooded sweatshirt than shorts and a t-shirt when I am this big. And the heat and humidity just makes me not want to move as it's a bit difficult to move around in my situation anyhow. I'm just hoping it stays this way and doesn't get hot again. September is unpredictable around here. 

I have been so tired yesterday and the day before. Maybe the baby is having a growth spurt because we have both been pretty tired and I'm getting a lot of ligament and muscle stretching pain. I plan on napping today after I get some laundry done. Baby was fairly active when I got up at 4am to pee but I've only felt 5 good pops since waking up again at 8ish. Hoping she has an active day today. I feel like I have so much to do but no energy to do it lately. I'm waiting for that major nesting feeling to kick in and give me the jolt I need!

I hope everyone here is doing well. Anything new?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing new, just starting clomid. I agree with you about the cooler weather. I LOVE hoodies and sweaters and snuggly clothes.


----------



## ImSoTired

That is great I can't wait to hear all of the updates from you, Michelle, I have a great feeling about this month for you! 

I know I just feel so much more comfy in socks and pants rather than flip flops and shorts. I also love to wear long sleeves because I feel so much more covered and comfortable. I put on one of my xl hoodies yesterday to run to the store and it rides up over my belly:blush: I can't very well get a bigger one as it's big everywhere but over my belly so I think I will be wearing DH's hoodies this winter. I'll be happy when I can fit in my regular clothes however I'm more than happy right now just to wear ill fitting warm clothing and NOT sweat! Love the Autumn weather!


----------



## Rachel789

I am jealous...it is still hot here! We don't get our fall weather until about mid october, so a ways to go. But the good thing is it stays perfect here mid october through May so I can't complain. I always start to get really sick of the heat and long for the cooler weather in September. But at the same time I miss when the hot weather is gone because we don't get much use of our pool when it cools off and I love being able to relax in the pool.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am jealous...it is still hot here! We don't get our fall weather until about mid october, so a ways to go. But the good thing is it stays perfect here mid october through May so I can't complain. I always start to get really sick of the heat and long for the cooler weather in September. But at the same time I miss when the hot weather is gone because we don't get much use of our pool when it cools off and I love being able to relax in the pool.

Ugg, I just hate the heat and I have for quite a while. Maybe 10 years? I guess that's when I discovered that sweating is not attractive but now that I am pregnant it's much worse because I get overheated easily and hormonal even more easily! I feel for you down there in Florida as I'm sure it gets hotter down there but we had quite a hot summer in the 90's everyday and if it weren't for the AC I would have melted. I'd much rather it be naturally cool like today where it has been 73 at the highest and low humidity. It's beautiful, you can still wear shorts or you can wear pants and it's great! You are so lucky to not have to be pregnant in the hottest weather!


----------



## Rachel789

I am really grateful for the timing of this, thats for sure! It is in the 90s here all summer but the humidity is what gets me after awhile. I love the heat but the humidity not so much. It is usually a high in the mid 90s but with the humidity the feels like temp is around 105-110.

The sick feeling is still with me all day today, nothing is appealing to me food wise. I guess I better get used to it because I probably won't get relief for quite a while.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am really grateful for the timing of this, thats for sure! It is in the 90s here all summer but the humidity is what gets me after awhile. I love the heat but the humidity not so much. It is usually a high in the mid 90s but with the humidity the feels like temp is around 105-110.
> 
> The sick feeling is still with me all day today, nothing is appealing to me food wise. I guess I better get used to it because I probably won't get relief for quite a while.

You'll probably be ok by the time you start your second tri, give or take a few weeks. I'll keep my fx'd for you that it doesn't get too bad! Keep eating crackers and whatever else you can force yourself into eating. You'll probably have good days and bad days with the nausea and aversions. You know it'll all be worth it in the end:winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I know it is worth it and I will put up with whatever I have to. Luckily by the evening yesterday and today I felt better. So it may be a morning/afternoon sickness for me. Better than all day and night I guess but it makes getting work done during the day difficult.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay for 6 weeks Rachel! Again, I hope that the sickness isn't too bad for you. I know that I got off lucky:thumbup: Maybe you will too! It seemed to be afternoon and evening sickness for me and it was particularly difficult to brush my teeth at night because I would gag. Other than that though I didn't think it was so bad because i never actually threw up. I know around 8 weeks I started peeing more and more probably because I was always, always drinking. It's so strange how these symptoms come about.

I am just sitting around this AM. I slept in quite a bit even though I woke up at 4 to pee again and my sleep afterward was very light and I tossed and turned. I just didn't want to get out of bed. I felt baby kick once when I went to the bathroom at 4 but I haven't felt her since so I'm getting nervous. I guess baby must be sleeping or something:shrug:. I just hope that she wakes up soon so I can get her to kick 10 times by 3pm. I'm going to go crazy counting kicks starting tomorrow:dohh: I just hope she's ok. I have about 12 more weeks of this nervousness until I actually have a baby to worry about! :wacko:

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

oh yea once the baby is here you will have all kinds of other things to worry about thats for sure! Enjoy sleeping in while you can, its nice you are able to do it now and don't have to go to work every day.

Well I think I jinxed myself last night when I said I felt better because when I went to bed I was laying with DH watching tv and felt fine when all of the sudden I felt really sick and for the first time I felt the need to run to the bathroom and sure enough I threw up for the first time. It was about 30 mins after I took my prenatel so I wonder if because my stomach is extra sensitive it made me sick :shrug: I hope I didn't throw up the vitamin and that this is going to be an on going problem because I need to keep that vitamin down. I have been on the same prenatel for well over a year now so I would think my body would be used to it by now :dohh:

I am going to jinx myself again because so far today I feel pretty good!

Michelle-Hows the 100 mg of clomid treating you? Are the side effects any worse than the 50 mg?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

No side effects so far, but tonight is only the second day. I didn't get any side effects last time except getting really dizzy 7 days after ovulation, so I excpect that if I do get side effects this time it will still be awhile until I feel anything... I don't know, I just hope that I ovulate and just avoid side effects. If I am going to feel unpleasent things I would rather they be because I am pregnant. This weekend we are having everyone in DH's family bring over stuff to sell in a family garage sell at our house and his parents are staying here for a weekend. It's going to be a good way to past the time while I wait to ovulate.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope you don't get any side effects and I hope you O nice and early! It'll be so exciting to see you catch the egg. I'm thinking it'll be pretty soon:thumbup: Maybe this cycle?

Rachel sorry to hear that you had your first bout of morning sickness. Does it feel more real though!? Make sure you show your doctor your prenatal and ask if he wants you to switch it up or take it at a certain time of day to avoid throwing it up! Is today your appt?! I know it's this week sometime. I hope you catch a good view of your tiny bean and it's heartbeat too! So exciting. I hope everything goes great!

I am 28 weeks today! Seems like only yesterday I got my bfp! I really hope the next 10-12 weeks don't drag now! I have began counting kicks this AM and luckily I was up early and so was baby. I got my quota in by 8AM. I'm still nervous that she's going to have a lazy day and I'm going to have a panic attack and be running to the ER. So frustrating but what can I do?:shrug: I just hope the time flies and baby is born safe and healthy!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice day!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I also hope you don't have to put up with nasty side effects, hopefully the side effects you have to deal with will be after your BFP and they will be BFP side effects not clomid.

Steph-I feel like it was not long ago at all that you announced your BFP, that is crazy how fast it has gone!

I had my first ultrasound today and it went great! I was so nervous but it all turned out fine. The baby measured perfectly and we were able to see the tiny heartbeat :cloud9: It was so amazing to be able to see that so early. My next appt is early october, I will be over 9 weeks by then we will be able to hear the heartbeat then, I can't wait!! I attached the scan pic, it really doesn't look like much yet though. 

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img053.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome, Rachel! Tiny bean looks good! I know it's hard to tell now but if you go back at 9 or 10 weeks it'll actually begin looking like a baby! You'll be surprised! You're so lucky to have seen the little heartbeat! Isn't it amazing? I'm really happy your appt went well!

The baby is back and forth active today but mostly gentle. JUst hoping everything is ok in there! I go to see my OB again on the 27th and I'll probably be going every 2 weeks from there on out. Then I have my 32 week scan (for growth due to my slightly elevated AFP) on the 15th of Oct. I can't wait until baby is here. I'm getting more excited and anxious everyday!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-I also hope you don't have to put up with nasty side effects, hopefully the side effects you have to deal with will be after your BFP and they will be BFP side effects not clomid.
> 
> Steph-I feel like it was not long ago at all that you announced your BFP, that is crazy how fast it has gone!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound today and it went great! I was so nervous but it all turned out fine. The baby measured perfectly and we were able to see the tiny heartbeat :cloud9: It was so amazing to be able to see that so early. My next appt is early october, I will be over 9 weeks by then we will be able to hear the heartbeat then, I can't wait!! I attached the scan pic, it really doesn't look like much yet though.
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img053.jpg

:thumbup: Exciting to see that first little bean picture :) I agree about Steph's pregnancy seeming to go by really fast, I am sure yours will seem just as fast to us (maybe not to you though lol.) Can't wait until I have the third little bean on this thread. I also can't wait to see pictures of Steph's beautiful little girl. I wonder what gender your little bean is Rachel, are you leaning toward one gender over the other?


----------



## Rachel789

I am kind of leaning towards it being a boy. I am curious what the gender is but I will be 100% happy with either...I am just so excited to be having a baby period. Ultimately like most people DH and I want one of each so I think it would be cool to have the boy first then a girl so she has an older brother to look after her. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am kind of leaning towards it being a boy. I am curious what the gender is but I will be 100% happy with either...I am just so excited to be having a baby period. Ultimately like most people DH and I want one of each so I think it would be cool to have the boy first then a girl so she has an older brother to look after her. :)

I thought for sure this baby was a boy and then I began to change my mind and I wasn't sure it was a girl but I also didn't think it was a boy and I was right. You'll get a better feeling of what baby is as time goes by or maybe you won't know at all:shrug: I'm sure you'll be happy either way. I'm honestly still so happy and surprised that ours is a girl! Will you be finding out the gender or haven't you decided? A silly gender predictor that I did was put a tbsp of baking soda in a cup and pee on it. If it fizzes it's a boy if it doesn't it's a girl. It actually was true for me but obviously it's not a sure thing. Just fun to pee on as us women here on bnb like to do, lol.


----------



## Rachel789

I heard of that baking soda test, I may try that sometime for fun!

We will find out the sex of the baby for sure. I like to be prepared with a name and I would like to decorate the nursery for whatever gender it is. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I could never leave baby's gender a surprise. I'm not that type of person I guess. 

We bought baby's mattress, changing tbl pad, and and laundry detergent today. It wasn't too expensive but with all of the things we have been buying our bank acct is not happy. We'll be fine, we just need to work through this rough time and make sure we are well prepared. I'm really hoping that our friends and families are generous at the shower, as selfish as I sound:blush: We registered for quite a bit of stuff that we really need and also some odds and ends. I'm so flustered about next month because we will be really busy but it'll make the time fly and before I know it baby will be here. DH and I still have not decided on a name though. We'd better work on that.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haha, I will most likely be trying that baking soda test when I finally get my bfp. I have tried the ring on a string trick and it said I was having a boy first then a girl, but it didn't stop there... and I only plan on having two... I tried it multiple times and it always said boy then girl. I don't know what to think about all that stuff, but I know I will try all the ones I read about.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I looked up most of those old wives tales and chinese prediction calendars and stuff. Most of them actually did say girl though I know they don't hold much water otherwise. It's fun anyway.

I didn't sleep well at all last night! I was nearly asleep at 1AM when the dog began to bark. I came downstairs and yelled at her and I set up camp on the couch in case she began again. She did once or twice but stopped before I even got the chance to yell at her and then she must have gone to sleep. I was up until probably around 245 just waiting for her to bark and unable to sleep. She didn't though and this was the first times in weeks she acted up. I finally went up to bed and I passed right out. I woke up at 6AM when the construction started outside and the loud neighbors were leaving for work. I fell back asleep breifly until DH's alarm went off at 7AM. Then I tossed and turned listening to the construction and i was in and out of a very light sleep. I felt baby kick maybe a half dozen times while I was lying there. Then at around 815 I put in some earplugs and a sleepmask and i slept until probably 1030. I think baby may have popped me a few more times as I went off to sleep so I marked my chart that I had felt her the 10 times. The whole counting thing has got me pretty scared and I'm going to make a big point of it when I go to the OB next. Not that I don't want to count but i want them to check up on the baby to see why some days she is very active and strong and others she is quiet and kicks softly and I see no pattern and I don't know when things are ok. They think I should do this to pick up on a pattern so I will be able to tell if things are ok or not but she hasn't got a pattern. She's just lazy most days and every once in a while will kick a lot. Anyway that's whats on my mind today and I'm really just hoping I can get through the rest of this pregnancy without getting overly crazy or worried. Wishing I could sleep away the next 10 weeks! Way too stressed!

Hope everyone is having a good day so far and I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry to hear you had such a bad nights sleep and also sorry to hear your dog was acting up again :( I hope your dog doesn't keep doing this to you. Once in a while my cat will be noisey and cry at my door at night. He only does it once in a blue moon but it drives me nuts!

I felt better sickness wise for a couple days but today I am back to feeling really sick. I have no appetite and the little bit of food I managed to eat at lunch I ended up throwing up. I called my dr and left a message asking for some anti nausea meds so I can eat again. I know it will be worth it in the end but right now feeling like this sucks, I feel like I have a bad hangover :sick:


----------



## ImSoTired

I went to a baby shower on Sat. It was very small and relaxing. It was nice to talk to another preg lady face to face even though she is 8 weeks ahead of me. My belly was still almost the size of hers and she's due in 4 weeks:blush:.

I think something I ate at the shower or what DH made for dinner on Sat didn't agree with me. As of Sun morning at 4am I've been in and out of the bathroom A LOT:blush:(sry tmi). It's giving me awful stomach cramping. I just hope baby is ok. I feel her kick every once in a while so I hope she's fine. I just hope I start to feel better cause this bug is awful:cry:

Hope you girls had a nice weekend and are doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-Sorry you are not feeling so well :( I have been having a sensitive stomach lately too with lots of gas cramps it is so uncomfortable.

Everything is going well here. I have been feeling better the past couple days, I haven't thrown up since Friday so thats good. It seems to come and go. Today I am starting to feel a little light headed/dizzy, I hope that doesn't lead to more nausea.

We had 6 friends over Saturday for a dinner party. Some of them know we are TTC but I am not ready to tell everyone yet so I had a fake glass of wine so they wouldn't question why I wasn't drinking :haha: I really hate having to lie to people...My next ultrasound I will be over 9 weeks so if all looks ok maybe we will start telling people then, or we may wait until 12 weeks, I haven't decided yet.

How are you Michelle?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I hope your nausea doesn't turn into any more sickness. You seem to be doing pretty well though, only getting sick from time to time so far. Fx'd it stays that way and doesn't get any worse. It's great that you were able to have friends over without letting it slip out. I'm sure you were just bursting at the seams! It's so hard not to tell but if you can make it 6 more weeks that's great! I couldn't, but luckily everything is going ok.

I think I'm beginning to feel a little better. My stomach doesn't feel quite so crampy and I've only been to the bathroom twice today and that was this morning. I hope I'm getting better because I was starving from not eating barely anything yesterday so I made myself mac n cheese just before and ate the whole thing!:blush: I figure baby has to eat and I was really hungry, but if I get a stomach ache again I'm really going to regret it! Baby gave me a good 20 min of hard kicking on my right side right above my belly button before as I was lying on the couch. I'm just so happy to feel it because with my being sick I was worried for her health and the gas and cramping was masking a lot of her movement yesterday. Also, I think that it really sucks to be pregnant when you have a non-pregnancy related sttomach bug because when she moves she makes my stomach gurgle and the cramping comes back. Fx'd I'll feel better and this is the last of my sickness!

Michelle O must be coming up wthin a week or two! Exciting! Hope all is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, just waiting and waiting... My opk lines are getting darker, maybe I will get lucky and O earlier this time. Last time was CD20, maybe I will O before then this time. We started the BD every other day athon on saturday, I want to make sure we caught it if I O earlier and keep going until I am for sure I ovulated. I slept terrible the past few days, so my temps are really wonky and I drank the night/morning my temp spiked way up so I discarded it. Hopefully I sleep well for the next week so my temps can settle down so my wonky temps don't screw my coverline temperature up.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you do O earlier Michelle. You just might with the upped dose of clomid and no O last cycle. So exciting! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you and I'm keeping my fx'd.:dust:

I'm feeling much much better so far today. I'm very tired and extra hungry because I didn't eat too much on Sun or yesterday. It's rainy and windy here today and I thought it would be a great day to get some cleaning done. I cleaned half of the bathroom and now I'm tired. So I guess I'll try and at least finish that room and take a little nap. There's just so much I wanna do but I don't have the energy. I just feel crappy cause my house is getting dirty and I HATE it! 

Baby was really quiet this Am and I was worried but she has since started rolling and kicking. She's still pretty gentle most times and every once in a while I get jolt of a kick. It worries me that all of the women I talk to on bnb that are as far along as I am say that they feel their babies really strong and all day long. I go for hours without feeling her sometimes and she doesn't really have a pattern. I hope she's ok. I mean every one is different, right? Maybe she is just a calmer baby or she faces inward a lot? I'm going to bring it up to my OB when I go next week. I'm just hoping that it's not abnormal that I go hours sometimes without feeling a thing.:shrug:

Anyhow I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I have a good feeling about this cycle as well, O should be coming very soon! :)

Steph-Yes everyone is different so you can't compare your situation to what others are feeling. It can't hurt to mention it to your OB but if you feel her kicking daily I wouldn't worry.

Nothing new here just counting down the days for my next scan, it is 2 weeks from Thursday. It would have been next week but my dr is out of town next week so I have to wait an extra week. But I will be further along, I will be over 9 weeks so hopefully it will look more like a baby, can't wait!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel- horray for another scan, and it will be cool that you will be further along and hopefully get to see more then a tiny speck (or sweet pea) :)

Steph- It seems like she is kicking plenty enough, I would think that it would be very tiring for her to kick 24/7, for her and for you.

As for me, still more of the same. I have been having tons of cm, feels almost like af is starting sometimes, it's still cloudy/creamy, but it's more of a watery lotion, so hopefully it starts to turn more clear and stretchy as the days go by. I am a little nervous, I have this cycle and the next, and then if I don't get pregnant after next cycle, my doctor wants me to talk to a fertility specialist. I have to keep reminding myself that I have only had one real chance at getting pregnant, and this cycle will hopefully be the second time I have ovulated, therefore technically this cycle is only my second cycle ttc even though I have been waiting/practicing/trying to regulate my cycle for about a year.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. Baby is probably moving plenty enough and I know I shouldn't compare myself to the other girls because every one and every pregnancy is different. I must admit though, I am a bit jealous that some of these women have barely gained any weight and feel their babies kick all day long. I am going to mention it to my OB and see what they have to say about her not moving consistantly. Maybe they'll give me a quick scan at the doctors office!? It'd make me feel so much better. My next u/s is Oct 15th and I'll be just a nervous wreck waiting for it. I see my OB next Thurs so fx'd all is well! Again, I didn't sleep well last night. It's so frustrating because then I'm tired all day and I'd really like to do more cleaning around the house today. I talked to my best friend on the phone yesterday which makes me so happy because she lives in a different state and I miss her as I don't get to talk to her too much. She is able to come to the shower and then she will graduate and be better able to come and visit when the baby is born. She is so excited and I can't wait to see her! Oh and DH and I may have finally decided on a name! We are pushing it around for a few days and then we will revisit it but we were both pretty happy with what we chose. We just need to decide on a spelling. Can't wait!

Rachel you'll be so surprised to see baby again! You'll see little arm and leg buds and baby will actually look like a teeny tiny person wiggling around. I had a scan at around 10 wks because I had some spotting and when I saw baby she was kicking her little bitty legs and moving all over. I was so happy to see her. You'll be happy to see yours too! I hope time flies for the both of us!

Michelle I think you'll definately O this time and I hope you catch it! I know it's hard, but have a little confidence in this cycle and the next. I just know it'll happen for you soon and I'm excited to see you get your bfp! I've got my fx'd for you!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I wouldn't worry about having to see a specialist. As you said you have only o'ed once. Within a few cycles you O on I think you will get pregnant. And worst case scenario if you don't a specialist can be more helpful than a gyno, I know from experience. I still think this will be your cycle!

Steph-Your scan is the day before my 30th bday! That is great that you will get to see your best friend for your shower. When is it? How exciting that you guys decided on a name, that is one less thing you have to worry about now :)

I have read that at a 9 week scan I may see the baby moving, how cool! That will definitely make it more real thats for sure :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Yep Rachel, little blueberry will be olive sized and wiggly! It's so amazing how they grow so quickly! I can't believe my baby is almost 16inches long and at least 2 1/2 lbs! It seems like yesterday she was olive sized too! I just hope she keeps growing well and is very healthy! 

DH and I are happy with the name we've chosen so far. We just have to let it sink in. We won't be telling the family until she is born because I want it to be a surprise and keep it from any critisism.

I'm so excited my Best friend is coming to the shower! It's Sunday October 14th the day before my scan. I'm so nervous about both of them but hopefully they'll go well and everything will be fine. My due date is in 11 weeks:headspin: I can't even believe it! TO be honest I'm really hoping that she and I are both ready at 37, 38, or even 39 weeks instead of 40 or later. It would be so much easier if she were a tad older at Christmas but I'll take what I can get I suppose!


----------



## ImSoTired

Slept 6 hrs straight.:thumbup: It must be a record! But I didn't get to go back to sleep so I'll probably be napping later. Baby was pretty active yesterday and this AM which makes me pretty happy. 

I am 29 weeks today! Baby will be coming in as little as 8 weeks! I can't believe it! 

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear things are better with you...she will be here before you know it :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

I know I'm so excited but obviously worrying about money and time now. I know it'll all work out fine but to be honest I'm really cheap:haha: So when I see my bank acct so low, and think about the hospital bill, and everything else I have to buy, it makes me nervous. I know we will get a lot of things we need at the shower but probably not everything, ya know?

Rachel did you take a pre-bump pic? To compare to each month to see how big your belly grows? I recommend it because it's fun, even though byt he time you're my size it might get a little depressing! 

Michelle O should be coming soon! I'm going to check your chart in a bit. Hope you catch the eggy!

Oh, and the name DH and I have chosen is Caitlyn Isabel (Isabel being the middle name and my g-grandmother's name). We are still looking into different spellings and letting it sink it. I really really like it but I'm not sure I _love_ it yet. It's exciting though and I have a good feeling about it. I don't want to tell any family or friends until she is born and we have it 100% settled.:thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: I think that name is pretty/cute, I like it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Had some shooting major cramps on and off through the night and mild cramps right now.. Opk yesterday said negative, so I am not sure if the cramps are do to ovulation or not. Hope it is a good sign, DH said the cramps were due to a baby being created, haha, as if it all happens instantly like that!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-Hopefully that's a sign that things are happening in there. You should O any day now! I always o'ed around CD 18 on clomid even on 100 mg so give it a few days I bet you will O around then too. Can't wait! :)

Steph-I LOVE that name!! DH and I have obviously not settled on any names but for years now we have thrown around Katelyn for a girl and Shane for a boy but we still need to really dive into it and make a list before we decide. One of my good friends said they like Katelyn too so if we go with that name we better hope we have a girl first or else I won't use that name. So of course I love your choice because I always loved that name. How exciting! We have this name book a friend gave us so we need to go through it little by little and make a list, we already started one but haven't got very far.

I did take a pre bump picture a couple weeks ago. It already looks like I have a little bump because I am so bloated. I will probably start doing it weekly but not for a little while because I don't expect to see a difference until after 12 weeks or so. So I will probably to my next one around then.


----------



## ImSoTired

I began to see my lower abdomen protruding at 10 weeks. It wasn't noticeably a baby bump but it was definately there. I also had a lot of bloating but that little bump only got bigger so it was real. Funny how some women show early and others don't. You'll notice a difference in yourself before anyone else notices it. Some of my friends didn't think I looked pregnant at 18 weeks but I thought I was huge!

Thanks Rachel, I love the name too! I made a short list and Dh chose Caitlin (Caitlyn) from it. I said before, there are so many beautiful names but they're all either used by people we know or just don't go with our last name. And Isabel was a must so it had to vaguely go with that as I didn't want to use it as the 1st name because of it's popularity. I always liked the name as well and now I'm happy DH likes it too. I think we are going to go with the 'y' spelling. And call her Cait or Caity. We're really getting more and more used to it as time goes on. 

Michelle Perhaps your body is readying itself to O! Hopefully it'll be soon and you'll catch it! So exciting because I just know you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Isabel is a very pretty name as well. I really am not sure what spelling we would go with if we choose that name but I see Katelyn in my head so that would probably be it. DH is mostly Irish and our last name is very Irish sounding so we are looking at a lot of Irish names so it flows well. Like you I don't want to pick something that is too popular though.


----------



## ImSoTired

That's the great thing about the name Caitlyn! It's not too popular atm and it's still classic and different all at once. And you can shorten it and make it one of those short and sweet names. ANd it goes well with Isabel when paired with our last name:thumbup: I also had Alyson and Audrey on my list but neither of them sound as good as Caitlyn. Also there are so many Aly's now a days. I'd say that the most popular names around here are Emily or Emma, Riley, Hailey, Kayley, etc... I think Sophie and Isabel are beautiful and I love them, but they are getting way over used now. I always look at the popularity lists as I don't want her having the same name as everyone else. I was the only one with the name Stephanie all throughout elementary school and even in high school I think there were only 3 or 4 of us. :thumbup: Even though Stephanie was a very common name the year I was born. 

It's so much harder to pick a name than I thought it would be! So happy we have settled. I hope by the time she is born we are still happy with it and used to it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope you ladies had a nice weekend. DH and I went places and spent time together which was fun but my feet and hands swelled up a bit. I guess I'm getting closer. I'm really tired and I have muscle pains now but that's to be expected. I'm still completely stressed and angry about the shower and at MIL. She is just so inconsiderate of my feeliings because she thinks I can handle it. She's more worried about her stress. Once baby comes I won't be putting up with her over sensitive, bullying nonsense anymore! I will have a family of my own and we will come first.

Rachel When is your next appt then? Mine is on Thurs, Fx'd our babies are doing great:thumbup:

Michelle I didn't check your chart yet but have you O'd? I'm so excited that you are going to get your bfp soon! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am sorry to hear your MIL is still stressing you out :( Just do what is best for you and try not to let her get to you.

My next appt is a week from Thursday, I CAN'T WAIT! I am so anxious to see the baby again, I just want to know everything is ok in there.

Michelle-I hope all is well and that O happens for you soon :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, That's so great that you get to see baby again so soon! Like I said, you'll be surprised at how much it starts to look like a baby even though it's still a tiny little thing! Soon enough you'll be having your 12 week scan and bunch more bloodwork and all of that! I've had 5 ultrasounds so far and it's amazing every time. My next, and probably final, one is the one I have coming up on the 15th of Oct I'm so excited and nervous to see her again even though I know she's in there with all of the movement I feel. You'll be feeling your baby move in 8 to 12 weeks or so! Exciting, huh?

Michelle you had quite the temp rise today, think you O'd or think it's a fluke? Either way you're chances are great and I hope this is your month!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle I noticed that temp rise too! I hope that was O for you and you caught the egg :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think I already O'd and the opks just missed my surge. There was one day a few days ago where the edge of the opk line was really dark, but the rest of the line was faded, I think I O'd the day after that, which would have been two days ago on CD 16. Just have to wait and see if my temperature stays up and keep BDing every other day until I am sure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I think you're right. I think you may have O'd. Great bd timing! I am going to keep my fx'd for you and I hope your temp stays nice and high.

Baby is quiet today and making me nervous. I'm wondering if she wasn't up at night because I was exhausted but I kept waking up and having weird dreams. I just hope she's ok in there. 

My shower is really coming along and coming fast! It's in 2 weeks and 5 days:dohh: I'm so nervous and I just know it's going to be a pain in the butt but hopefully the baby will get all of the things that she needs and save DH and I a ton of money because we are trying not to spend much so we will be able to pay our huge hospital bill after baby is born. Plus our anniversary is in 1 week and we want to at least go out and eat as we aren't buying each other gifts this year. I also need a new pair of shoes because my feet have started to swell and I can't really reach to tie them anyway:blush: So I want to get a nice pair of flats that are comfy.But anyway, the food for the shower is ordered and everything seems to be set and ready. I'm so nervous. 

Anyway I hope you girls are doing well. Anything new?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So i took an OPK just now and the digital thing said ? so the instructions say to hold my pee for two hours and do it again, too bad that would be four pm and I am not coming home from work until 7pm! Oh well, there isn't even a line, so either that stick is messed up or I for sure O'd.

Also I woke up at 5am this morning and wasn't sure I would sleep well after that, so I took my temp and it was 97.9. Then I went back to sleep for another hour and a half and took my temp again at 6:30am, which is the time I usually take it and it was 98.4, so I am not sure what temp to go by since the higher temp was only after an hour and thirty minutes of straight sleep. I am just all around confused, but hopeful that I did ovulate already.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow your shower will be here before you know it! I hope you get a lot of things for the baby that you haven't gotten yet. I am not looking forward to my feet swelling that's for sure :wacko:

Michelle-It is tough to say what temp is more accurate. Some people's bbt are affected more by lack of sleep than others and some are affected more than others by the time you take it. For me I found it didn't really matter if I didn't sleep much and as long as I temped within an hour or so earlier than my normal time it was accurate but if I temped later than my normal time it was higher. It looks like you o'ed but I would make sure you keep BD'ing every other day JUST IN CASE until you are 100% sure. With a couple more temps you should know for sure. 

I have been EXHAUSTED today, the worst day for fatigue by far. I slept 9 hours last night, woke up and went for a walk then took a shower. When I got out of the shower it was about 10:30 and I wanted to go grocery shopping but I felt so tired so I figured I would lay in bed for a few minutes just to rest and I ended up sleeping for 1.5 hours :shock: Then I woke up ate a little bit and drug myself to the grocery store and on the way home I was fighting to keep my eyes open so I took another nap at 2 and slept again for about 1.5 hours! I couldn't believe it, and I am still tired. It is so weird for me because unless I am sick or hungover no matter how tired I am I could never take naps and if I ever did nap I could only fall asleep for maybe 20 mins and that was it. I hope I am not this tired everyday it makes getting things done very difficult.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I agree with Rachel. Keep bd'ing just in case but I think/hope that you have already O'd. I have never used digital opks so I have no clue what a question mark means. I don't know about the temp either. Could be accurate or could be off. That is one thing I hated about temping. THe not knowing if it is really accurate. I still have my fx'd for you though! Can't wait until you get your bfp!

Rachel I had a few weeks early on where I was very tired as well. Some days were worse than others but until about 12 weeks maybe I took a few naps a week. Through my second tri I was fine for the most part. Just since the end of the second tri I've been getting tired again. I took a nap today from about 12:30- 2:30. I think it's also because I wake a lot during the night, either just to pee, or to eat, or for any random reason. I hope you can get through it and I know it can be tough. It's one of the least annoying symptoms in my opinion though and it could be really bad morning sickness of something awful like that. I'd say you're pretty lucky:thumbup:

As for my swollen feet they don't look too bad. I think it's just because I walked around at a fair on Sun for 6 hours. Yesterday they were a lot less swollen and today they are ok so far. I do expect them to flare up from time to time along with my hands as it is common in pregnancy but I had hoped I was getting away without the swelling. Oh well I made it almost to 30 weeks without it. Maybe I'll be lucky and have baby a week or 2 early and I won't have to deal with it much longer.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am not looking forward to needing to take a bunch of naps, that will make it hard to work for sure. I agree about wanting fatigue versus morning sickness though. There is nothing I hate worse then upset stomach, you can halfway function through fatigue (or at least attempt to), but having an upset stomach puts me down for the count, and all I want to do is lay perfectly still all day until it goes away. Hopefully your fatigue doesn't last too much longer Rachel, and hopefully your swelling stays at bay most of the time Steph.

As for me, DH is getting tired of BDing, but we are trying. It's hard to have later ovulation and be using clomid, because you don't want to start BDing too late, but if you start early and BD several days past when you think you O'd, that equals a lot of BDing no matter how tired you are, and it's a lot to handle when you both work 40 hours a week. I think I have almost convinced DH to make an appointment to get a semen analysis, but we have to think of an excuse to tell his boss since his boss is his uncle and we don't want the whole family knowing our business.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree. I hated the nausea but it wasn't as bad as a lot of women have so I really got lucky. I've been tired a lot lately though. I didn't want to get out of bed this AM. As for the Bd'ing I know that it can get tiring when you do it all of the time. There were months that DH would be all for it and then he'd have a month where it was tiring for him and he didn't give in every time I wanted. It's hard but you've got to take it when you can get it. I also never told DH when I got a pos opk or fertile cm. It was much easier for him if I just kept it to myself because I think it was too much pressure for him to perform on cue. I'd say you should bd every other day from cd 14 to 22 every other day and then give him a break. That turns out to be only 5 times and you'd be pretty well covered. The clomid seems to make most women O around cd 18 or 20 so hopefully that'd work for you. As for the making up an excuse we sort of had to do the same thing when I got my bfp. DH wanted to come to my first appt but he works in a company that his uncle owns and his father is his boss. When he asked for the day off he got 20 questions of why, where, and when...:dohh: I wish you lots of luck though and I hope you did O and getting DH on board won't be an issue.

I am sooo sleepy. Baby is a bit more active today than yesterday. Tomorrow I'll be 30 weeks and I go see my OB. I'm pretty nervous! Hope everything goes well!

I hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle I agree with Steph if you don't get your BFP this cycle (which I think you will) you really only need to worry about BD'ing cd 13 or 14-cd22ish. No need to start too early. I understand how tiring it can get when O is so unpredictable.

Steph-Good luck at your appt tomorrow! Do you get an ultrasound then?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle I agree with Steph if you don't get your BFP this cycle (which I think you will) you really only need to worry about BD'ing cd 13 or 14-cd22ish. No need to start too early. I understand how tiring it can get when O is so unpredictable.
> 
> Steph-Good luck at your appt tomorrow! Do you get an ultrasound then?

No ultrasound yet unless they want to check on baby for some reason. Not until Monday the 15th of Oct which is less than 3 weeks away now! I really hope she is growing well and healthy in there. She seems to be quite active again this morning so I'm pretty happy about that. I really didn't want to get out of bed this morning though. I only got up because I got one of those stupid recorded phone calls about the presidential election. :dohh: I'm really quite worried about my weight though and I don't want to hear the doctor's disappointment if I've gained a few. Maybe I'll just get all hormonal and start crying and he'll leave me alone:haha:

How are you Rachel? Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks! My scan is a week from tomorrow, it can't come soon enough. Originally I had it scheduled for Tuesday but changed to it Thursday because DH is out of town until Wed night and I didn't want him to miss this!

I am starting to feel really tired again, I may have to take a nap soon :dohh: Nausea has been very mild and for the most part isn't even there anymore so that's good but I still don't have much of an appetite which sucks.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle I agree with Steph if you don't get your BFP this cycle (which I think you will) you really only need to worry about BD'ing cd 13 or 14-cd22ish. No need to start too early. I understand how tiring it can get when O is so unpredictable.
> 
> Steph-Good luck at your appt tomorrow! Do you get an ultrasound then?
> 
> No ultrasound yet unless they want to check on baby for some reason. Not until Monday the 15th of Oct which is less than 3 weeks away now! I really hope she is growing well and healthy in there. She seems to be quite active again this morning so I'm pretty happy about that. I really didn't want to get out of bed this morning though. I only got up because I got one of those stupid recorded phone calls about the presidential election. :dohh: I'm really quite worried about my weight though and I don't want to hear the doctor's disappointment if I've gained a few. Maybe I'll just get all hormonal and start crying and he'll leave me alone:haha:
> 
> How are you Rachel? Happy 8 weeks!Click to expand...

Hahaha, the old crying card. Sadly, I am sure I will be randomly crying a lot for real and not just because I can get away with it :) My temps are still high, but I wish they would get higher. We are going to BD tonight, but I am still afraid those few days we missed might have screwed us over... I made him mad on one of the days we missed, and he can't BD when he is mad because I totally killed his mood. I guess I need to be crazy nice to him on those days if I want a baby!

I feel mild nasuea today, it woke me up early this morning and I couldn't go back to sleep for about an hour because I couldn't get comfortable and make the feeling go away. The nasuea is still lurking and it's 10am, lucky for me it's my day off.

Yay for 8 weeks Rachel, hopefully your time flys by.
Steph- your little one will be pumpkin size before we know it :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I hear ya. I'm going to try and put some laundry away and then I'll probably lie down for a while. Then I'll wake up starving, eat, and lie around until I get the energy to do something else around the house. I'm just absolutely exhausted some days. 

You must be so excited for your next ultrasound! That is great, I hope everything is perfect with baby! In a few weeks the nausea will be completely gone and your appetite will be back. Do you have an increased sense of smell? Mine was awful and DH liked to call me beagle nose because I could smell EVERYTHING and it all just disgusted me which was why I had no appetite. I think that ended around 16 weeks and I began eating normal again. I hope you don't have to many crazy symptoms and have a nice, healthy, and enjoyable pregnancy!


----------



## Rachel789

I haven't really noticed an increased sense of smell on a daily basis but certain things seemed strong to me. DH had thrown out scraps of raw chicken in the trash which is in the cupboard under our sink. When I would go near the sink I would gag and almost vomit. I told him I swore there was something rotting in the sink. He said he couldn't smell anything and even when he put his face near the trash to smell it he said it didn't smell too bad but it almost made me vomit so that was likely due to my increased since of smell. Also yesterday while at the grocery store there was a lady that was wearing strong perfume and I could smell it from 5 feet or so away and it was really bothering me.


----------



## ImSoTired

I do get teary-eyed rather easily sometimes, Michelle. It's really ridiculous sometimes, lol. I hope your temp gets higher so we know for sure you O'd! I don't think you O'd in those few days that you didn't bd it was either before or not at all yet. I've got my fx'd for you. Sorry to hear about the nausea. 

I know I can't believe how big baby is already. Probably about 16 or 17 inches long and about 3 lbs! She'll be out before we know it! I can;t wait to hold her!

Ps- Rachel. Sounds like the beginning of increased sense of smell to me!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well I go in to the doctor early tomorrow morning to get my day 21 blood tests to see for sure if I ovulated or not. I can't believe I am as nervous for that as I would be for a pregnancy test. Last time I had to take the day 21 blood tests I was 100% positive I ovulated, I just took the test because they told me to. This time the test is actually going to solve the mystery for me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Well I go in to the doctor early tomorrow morning to get my day 21 blood tests to see for sure if I ovulated or not. I can't believe I am as nervous for that as I would be for a pregnancy test. Last time I had to take the day 21 blood tests I was 100% positive I ovulated, I just took the test because they told me to. This time the test is actually going to solve the mystery for me.

Fx'd you O'd. Your timing would be beautiful! I really hope you get that bfp this cycle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Temp still up today....

Have yall ever experienced pain in the right or left ovary area when sneezing or standing up after being seated for a long period of time? Over the past two days I have been having pain on the right side when I sneeze or stand up and stretch that area... I looked those symptoms up and it mentions round ligament pain from the uterus stretching, but says that 4-5dpo is way too early to feel that. I have no other explanation for the pain, but I think it is a sign that I did ovulate. I am just not going to be able to 100% believe it until I get the results of the blood test back. Oh and also I felt sick today again until I ate some chicken noodle soup. I am guessing all this is just the effects of progesterone, which I will be more than willing to deal with if that means I ovulated :)

How are yall today?


----------



## ImSoTired

I have had ligmant pain when sneezing, stretching, moving too quickly. The first time it happened to me was the day after I found out I was pregnant so I was only 12dpo. I'm not sure 4 or 5 dpo is too early really. It depends on how fast you grow. I think it is possible. It's great that your temp is still up and I hope your bloods come back and say that you definately O'd. Hopefully this is your cycle. Fx'd for you.

My doctors appt went pretty well. I've gained 19 lbs so far and it's really upsetting me. Also baby has been really quiet today and I should've had them scan me but I didn't because I thought she'd start up. It's making me a nervous wreck. Not to mention MIL took me to the appt and of course she had to talk about the shower and made me cry. She said she's sorry that she upset me. Truly she just doesn't care as long as she's happy. So the added stress on top of baby being quiet is really taking it's toll on me and I've been crying ever since I got home. Poor baby is probably too scared to move. I just hope she's ok in there.:cry: I have another OB appt in 2 weeks. THey are closer together now that I'm getting closer. I just can't wait until the stupid shower is over. I'm probably scaring my poor baby with all of this stress.:cry:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-Your temps are looking great, I REALLY hope this is it for you!!

Steph-Sorry you were having such a bad day yesterday, I hope you are doing better today :hugs:

Everything is ok here. I just have no energy to do anything and cleaning the house is going to suck today. I threw up again a couple days ago, fun! That is the third time I have actually thrown up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree that you probably O'd! That is great and I hope this is it for you! Exciting!

Rachel sorry to ear about the MS but at least you aren't getting sick everyday. I've been really tired a lot lately as well so I know ow you feel. You will get your energy back though. I probably won't get all of it back until the baby is around 10, lol. I expect I'll get the burst of energy a few weeks before baby is born to nest. I'm counting on it because there is so much I still need to do!

I'm feeling better so far today. I think MIL called DH yesterday and told him to come home and take care of me because she had upset me. Because he came home early and was sweet as pie trying to make me feel better (not that he usually isn''t sweet but I think he knew how upset I am about the shower). I told him that I'm just so overwhelmed with this stupid shower and that baby was quiet. He pointed out that ever time I'm stressed out the baby doesn't kick as much. Maybe he is right? So far this AM she is kicking an adequate amount so I think she is ok. It's just so hard not to worry.

I'm going to be so busy in October and it'll surely make the time fly! The 2nd is our 2nd wedding anniv. The 6th is my childbirth class. The 11th is my next OB appt. The 14th is my shower and the 15th is my growth scan. Then I plan to get the baby's room all set up and then halloween comes. I'm hoping Novemeber will be a much more quiet and relaxing month though I know I will be going to the OB probably weekly by then. Then baby will be here!WOw!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby is fairly active this AM but still gentle. I'm satisfied with it and I've got my kicks counted. Also my Mom and Grandmother has my stroller, carseat, and highchair delivered to the house this morning so that was exciting. 

On the other hand I feel really bad today. DH was supposed to have work at 630am. He asked me last night if I had set the alarm and I had so I said yes but the alarm never went off:dohh:. So DH was at least 45 min late this morning. He was angry and I don't blame him. This is the 3rd or 4th time in 2 1/2 years that I have done this and made him late for work and he specifically asked me last night if I had set it. I don't know what is wrong with that stupid alarm clock....I just hope he didn't get in trouble and his co workers aren't angry with him as it's really all my fault. I'm just feeling bad about it.:wacko:

I hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

So happy it's October! I love the fall! Just a little over 2 months until my due date. It'll be 9 weeks to go on Thurs. Tomorrow is DH and I's 2nd wedding anniversary and Sat is our childbirthing class! I'm going to be so busy this month but I hope it goes quickly and everything goes well! 

Rachel hope you are feeling well! I'm sure baby is growing away in there and you're probably excited to see him/her at your next scan.

Michelle I hope you caught the little eggy! I'll be so excited to see you get your bfp.

Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Rachel789

I love October as well, It should cool off here in the next couple weeks, can't wait!

What do you have planned for your anniversary? That is good that you have a lot going on and are keeping busy. The baby will be here before you know it!

Michelle-Your chart is looking good so far, I really hope this is it for you! When will you test?

I am really anxious for my scan and pray everything is ok. I always have symptoms come and go. One day I feel nauseous and another day I don't, one day I feel exhausted then the next ok. Boobs don't really hurt anymore. I always worry that if I don't feel bad enough things might not be ok. 

DH is out of town for work until Wednesday night. I really miss him and I have been feeling really down and weepy, I guess it's probably just the hormones. I spent the weekend with my mom but I had to go back home because I can't leave my cat alone for too long or else I would have stayed with her until Wednesday :( My cat better be grateful and hang out with me a lot :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nothing too exciting planned for our anniv. We are going out to eat and that's probably it. No gifts as we are saving our pennies. This baby is expensive! I just want to spend some alone time with him while we can because soon we will have baby around all of the time. 

Rachel I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go. Mine always did. My breasts hurt pretty consistantly but after a few weeks the pain was more when I took my bra off or pressed on them. It was much worse the first few weeks for sure. And everyone is different. I do hope the week goes by quickly for you as I know what it's like to miss DH and be waiting on an ultrasound. I'm sure all will be just fine. Hang in there.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have no tests in the house, which is the only way I stop myself from testing early. It's easier to stop myself from buying tests then to stop myself from peeing on a stick that is right above the toliet. I am going to try and wait until this weekend to test, probably on Sunday, or maybe even Monday since I will be out of town hanging out with my family.

Rachel, like I used to tell Steph, enjoy it when you don't have symptoms! Enjoy your little raspberry while you can :) I can't wait to join yall and I am sure I will be going nuts about if my boobs hurt or not. I am afraid of morning sickness as I can't stand upset stomach, but I will just have to suffer through. I am having a hard time believing that I could actually have a bfp in a week, it's one of those things that I won't believe it until the lines are darker then dark and I get a blood positive.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I can't wait until you test! I hope it's a bfp! I still have my fx'd for you! I wouldn't worry about the early symptoms at all esp the morning sickness. Some women don't get any signs they are pg and some get lots. I never threw up from my nausea.

Rachel I hope you are feeling good today. Your DH will be home before you know it and you'll be on your way to see your wiggly little peanut at your next scan. I just know everything will go great!

Well it's our 2nd wedding anniv! We've been together for so long though that it feels like we should be celebrating a much higher # like 9 or 10. Hoping tonight is just a nice peaceful night and we can enjoy each other while we can. Baby was quiet yesterday but has since picked up her activity. I think maybe she had a growth spurt and she's head down in my pelvis most of the time. I wish she would pick a spot and stay in it so her movements would be consistant and not all over the place. I think I have a few more weeks until she settles in a spot though. I'm getting anxious for the month to be over, even though I love October. I really just want to get my Christmas shopping done and bunker in until the holidays. I'm so uncomfortable. I'm so tired of worrying about money and everything I just wish things were cheaper here...:dohh: No such luck! I will say though, that I checked my registry and our family and friends have definately been generous:thumbup: All of the expensive things I registered for have been bought and all that's left is small cheap stuff. So I'm happy about that.

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Anniversary!! :cake:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Happy anniversary! 

I called the doctor today and they said the tests showed I for sure ovulated! Lots of creamy cm today, hope that's a good thing. Can't wait until sunday/monday when I can test!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay Michelle, that's great news! It must feel good to get confirmation :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle that is great. I hope this is your cycle! You have a lot more patience than I do waiting until Sun or Mon to test! Best of luck , I'm keeping my fx'd!

Rachel I hope you are doing well.

Baby was very active yesterday so of course this AM she is a little sleepy. I felt her twitch or hiccup a few times while I was lying in bed but I haven't felt her since. Hope she wakes up soon. My childbirth class is on Sat. I'm really interested and sort of nervous about it. I hope it all goes well! Anyhow not much else going on. Dh and I went out to dinner and then we came home and sat on the couch together and watched movies. I was exhausted by the end of the night anyway. I have really just been so tired. I have a weird new symptom that may or may not be pregnancy related. My right eye has been twitching on and off for three days. I've also been feeling really strange, on and off dizziness, nausea from time to time, very uncomfortable and lots of pressure from baby and braxton hicks contractions. I don't think any of these things are abnormal during pregnancy but I hope it means that baby will be coming a few weeks early maybe. But I do hope to go past 36 weeks, I don't want her to come _too_ early.:shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope she makes her appearance a couple weeks early for you but like you said not too early!

All is well here, my scan is tomorrow morning. I am nervous but also excited!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-You have anymore recent bump pics to post? :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm always nervous but excited before an ultrasound too. But I'm sure everything will be just perfect for you and happy 9 weeks! Time is really flying! Soon you'll be where I am! 31 weeks tomorrow! Yikes! I am hoping baby comes around 38 or 39 weeks but no earlier than 36.I just hope she is healthy. I am already so uncomfortable that I don't think I'll want to wait until 40+ but you never know, baby comes whenever they're ready. I just hope I don't go 2 weeks late:dohh: You know with my luck....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree with you Steph, 38 or 39 weeks sounds good. I was a week late, my poor mom! I just wanted to stay nice and snuggled in a week longer. I hope my baby doesn't choose to pay me back haha. 

Rachel- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow and hopefully see a picture! Steph is right, time is going to fly by and it will be your baby bump we will be wanting pictures of :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Steph-You have anymore recent bump pics to post? :)

Here is one from friday I think. 30+1. It's getting harder and harder to take a side pic of my bump by myself because it is so big it just looks huge up close. I have been trying to take pics in my bedroom mirror which is tough also because it's an old mirror, it's not that big and I'm very short. So here I am on my tippy toes in my bedroom mirror at 30+1, 19lbs gained so far (at that point anyway). I am going to try and get dressed nice and have DH take a pic of me cause it's just not too easy anymore, lol. Are you getting a bump yet Rachel? I began noticing a difference at about 10 weeks.

Oh also people keep telling me I either look really big or really small? At my 27 wk appt my belly measured a 30wk fundal height and I should have checked what it was at my 30wk appt but I forgot to check the chart:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0422.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachel789

awww you look adorable! I can't wait until I have a real bump :) I don't have what I would call a real bump yet, just constant major bloating so I just look like I gained weight in the stomach. I haven't gain a pound yet though I still weigh the same so that is how I know it is all bloating.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks but I think I look like a whale!At about 20 weeks I started gaining in my butt and thighs as well as my growing bump and just recently I noticed that my face is fatter around the jawline.:dohh: I'll have DH take better pic one of these days. I think that pic makes me look small because of the angle.

Like I said I noticed and felt a lot bigger at 10 weeks even though someone else might not have thought I was pregnant. And I noticed buldging where my uterus was as well as bloating on top of it. Especially if I were wearing a tight shirt. I would take a pic just to have something to compare it to:thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree with Rachel, love the bump pictures :) 

So I completely forgot, but yesterday I had some orange cm. My cm has been having a yellow tint for the four days or more, so I am guessing orange is really red... MAYBE implantation spotting? I don't want to get my hopes up, but it was definitely abnormal. Hopefully this week flys by and I can get to the weekend so my family can distract me. 
Although every time I see my brother he touches my belly and says. "TWINS!" I keep telling him that his one year old twins are enough for our generation, but he thinks if he keeps, "twinning" me that maybe I will join him in having twins. If it happens, it happens, but I have no idea how I would survive twins.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I hope that was implantation bleeding!! I would feel blessed if I had twins but I would never wish it on myself. I will struggle enough with one I'm sure. I was relieved to see only one in there at my first scan. 

Steph-I did take a pic at 5 weeks but haven't since then. I will probably start taking them weekly or every other week starting week 10.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree with Rachel and I hope the orange cm was implantation. It's definately out of the ordinary anyway. Either way I'm just glad that you O'd this cycle so you know your chances are getting better and better and you're just getting closer to your goal. I can't believe you are waiting so long to test! I'd never be able to but all the power to you! I hope when you do test you get your bfp! As for twins...I'm sure it would be extra stressful but at the same time it'd be great! Though if I were having twins I'd probably not be having any more kids in the future. 

Rachel I can't wait to see your first real bump pic! I'm wondering if you'll get a belly early on like I did or if you will pop late at like 24 weeks. I think I began to show a little early because I am so short and I have a short torso and I was about 25 lbs over weight to begin with. Some women in my third tri group still have barely any belly because they are naturally thin and tall. These are some of the same women who have barely gained any weight. I'm so jealous of them sometimes but I figure it could be worse as my mother gained 50 lbs with her first and then still gained the same with me although she carried me much differently and didn't look as big. According to my family I'm definately carrying a girl because it is high and round all in the front. Not a lot of side baggage, lol, although I know I've gained a little everywhere which I am not thrilled about.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Testing later just means I don't have to test multiple times. It will be a definite bfn or bfp unless I am one of those who don't test positive until weeks after af is due. I am tired of wasting so many tests.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I understand you waiting to test. I always preferred to wait. I didn't test until 14 dpo and only did then because my temp was still up and that never happened to me at 14 dpo so I already knew before I tested that I would probably get my BFP :)

Steph-I do wonder when I will start to show. I am a bit on the shorter side myself, I am about 5"3-5"4 and I am thin, I have always had a petite frame, I did put on 7 lbs after stopping bcp but I still have a good bmi. My mom has the same shape I have and she said she ate whatever she wanted while she was pregnant and gained 50 lbs! She is my height and probably weighed 110-115 lbs before she got pregnant, I guess she just splurged! :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope you get your bfp when you do test. I understand not wasting tests but I always ended up wasting them anyway:blush:

Rachel I think that doctors used to encourage weight gain (like when our moms were having kids) as long as women weren't too overweight to begin with. Nowadays they want you to gain as little as possible no matter what size you are. I hope I can get away with 30lbs or less. Because I'm already up about 20. I'm 5'2'' and my torso is short (and so are my legs) but I think that is why I popped pretty fast. The only reason I think I may *look* small is because the baby is small. I'll be happy if I can get back to losing weight like I was before I got pregnant.

Woke up early this AM so surely I'll be taking a nap today. I woke up twice to pee so I think I'm doing pretty well compared to a lot of ladies, again maybe because baby is small enough that she still has room enough to keep off of my bladder. Don't get me wrong I still pee much more than a normal person, lol. Baby was active this morning while I was lying in bed so I got my count done before 8AM. I just hope that doesn't mean she'll be quiet the rest of the day. I just worry so easy.Dh's cousin had her baby last night 10 days early. I hope I go 10 days early too, lol. Wishful thinking.

Anyway I hope you have a good scan today, Rachel. And I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Good luck with your appointment today Rachel!

My temps are not looking good... hopefully they will rise the next few days, but it's not looking like they are going to because they have been going down slightly everyday so far... Weird though because it doesn't even look like I am going to have my usual 15-16 day lp like I normally do.

I still feel something around my right ovary/uterus area though, it's a little painful when I stood up this morning and streched that area. I curl up in a little ball on my left side when I sleep, so when I woke up and stretched out I was suprised to still feel that weird pain down there, especially since I don't feel anything the rest of the day. Could still chalk that up to the clomid though I guess, last cycle that I ovulated on clomid I felt like everything down there was swollen on the first and second day of my period.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Good luck with your appointment today Rachel!
> 
> My temps are not looking good... hopefully they will rise the next few days, but it's not looking like they are going to because they have been going down slightly everyday so far... Weird though because it doesn't even look like I am going to have my usual 15-16 day lp like I normally do.
> 
> I still feel something around my right ovary/uterus area though, it's a little painful when I stood up this morning and streched that area. I curl up in a little ball on my left side when I sleep, so when I woke up and stretched out I was suprised to still feel that weird pain down there, especially since I don't feel anything the rest of the day. Could still chalk that up to the clomid though I guess, last cycle that I ovulated on clomid I felt like everything down there was swollen on the first and second day of my period.

Hmmm... I don't know about the temps but I would talk to the doctor about it especially if your lp does end up being shorter. Maybe there was a reason for it or maybe your progesterone is lower than usual? Sometimes temps mean nothing though, so don't read too much into it until AF comes. But I really hope AF doesn't show for you. As for the pain I have gotten that pain about a half a dozen times since getting pg when stretching/sneezing/etc. It's very strange that you would be feeling this if you aren't pregnant but then again I don't know what side effects clomid can give you. I wonder if your uterus or your ovary is slightly enlarged or something causing the stretching pain or is it that you're actually pregnant? I would only feel it that one time during the day, it was sort of sharp, shocking pain like the ligament is stretching beyond it's bounds and then it might be sore for a moment like a pulled muscle but not awful. I guess we'll see soon enough but I'd definately mention it to the doctor. Do you have an appt coming up?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't have appointments unless I make them. He doesn't "need" to see me again until after my next cycle of clomid, or whenever I get a bfp. 

The only times I go to his office is if I request an appointment because I feel I haven't ovulated, or just a quick in and out to get my blood drawn on CD21 to test if I ovulated. When I go for a quick in and out for blood tests, the only person I see is the women in the blood testing office. Which is good because I don't have to pay the 20% co pay for an appointment just to get my blood drawn. The next time I will see my doctor will probably be december or january, unless I get a bfp before then.


----------



## ImSoTired

I see. At least you are saving money on appts.:thumbup: I hope you do get your bfp soon so that you don't need to see your doctor for any other reason but I wouldn't hesitate to call and voice your concerns especially if you have big changes in your cycle like a shorter lp, etc. Temps don't always mean something because I didn't particularly have great temps when I got my bfp until after I tested pos. And Rachel had nice high temps which aren't always her usual. So temps are not always a sure thing. I can't wait to see if you get your bfp though it's so exciting! fx'd!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-If you only gained 20 lbs so far I bet you will be 30 or less when it's all said and done. Do you plan on breast feeding? I hear that helps you loose the baby weight faster. :thumbup:

Michelle-I am not sure if the temps mean anything or not. If you don't spot or have a short LP that's a good sign. IF you don't get a BFP this cycle I would instead of cd 21 blood work keep temping so you know when you O and try to get your blood drawn on 7 dpo because that is when it peaks and ask them for the actual number. I believe it should be bare minimum 10 but on a medicated cycle I think 15+ is ideal. That way you will know if your progesterone is normal and if for some reason it isn't there are always supplements. I am on one now because when I got my BFP I measured at 18.6 and my dr likes to see 20+ in pregnancy so I was put on a supplement. The problem with regular obs is they do not specialize in fertility so they are not nearly as thorough as an RE would be. My gyno was not helpful whatsoever and my RE was AMAZING like night and day, I wished I just skipped straight to the RE and didn't waste 3+ months with my gyno to be honest.


----------



## Rachel789

The ultrasound went perfect!! The baby was measuring just as it should at 9+3 (exactly three weeks ago at my last scan it measured 6+3). We got to hear the heartbeat which was 176 bpm and see the baby move it's arms and legs, it was amazing! :happydance: I am so relieved to see everything is fine because I have been a little worried since my symptoms have been much more mild the past few days. Now I can just be happy that I am feeling good and not worry.:happydance: The dr seemed really confident that things would go well from here and he sent me on my way to my first ob appt which I am waiting on a call back to schedule. 

Here is a pic of the scan. The dr said the baby kept curling up so we didn't get the best picture but you get the idea :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img054.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'm so happy your scan went well. It's amazing how big baby has gotten, huh? And what a strong heartbeat! My baby's heartbeat was much lower than that early on and my baby aways measured a few days behind or right on the money. You are measuring a bit ahead which is great! I think you have a lot of things to be happy and positive about! Before you know it you'll be feeling kicks and growing a bump! So excited for you!

I just took a lovely nap as I knew I would need. But I'm feeling uncomfortable now I have very mild AF like cramping. I'm thinking maybe baby's head is in my pelvis and it's causing the pain because her feet are high but not jabbing me in the ribs, so lower than that. I'm also a little gassy today (tmi, sry) so it may be adding to the mild cramping. Ah, the joys of pregnancy:blush:.


----------



## Rachel789

Oh yes the joys of pregnancy, I really never had much gas before but I get it a lot these days :blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Oh yes the joys of pregnancy, I really never had much gas before but I get it a lot these days :blush:

Unfortunately I think it's one of the most consistant pregnancy symptoms coming and going throughout the whole thing. Sometimes the gas is really painful as well. 

Ooh I am 31 weeks today meaning I have 6-11 weeks to go 
( if you go by term is 37 wk and the possiblility of 2 weeks late) I'm hoping she comes in around 7 weeks. So fx'd she and I are both ready!


----------



## Rachel789

wow it is going so quick! Happy 31 weeks :)

I can't stop thinking about seeing the baby moving today on the ultrasound, every time I think about it I smile :cloud9:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> wow it is going so quick! Happy 31 weeks :)
> 
> I can't stop thinking about seeing the baby moving today on the ultrasound, every time I think about it I smile :cloud9:

Lol. I know. Congrats!:flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I am not getting any af cramps or anything, but my temp went below the cover line today. Af HAS to be coming, there is no way my temps would be taking the textbook downhill journey to af land like this if she weren't about to come bursting through the doors and join me on my weekend away with my family. At least I haven't wasted any tests though.

Also, if I start tomorrow or tonight, 14 days is a normal lp. Maybe it's the B complex vitamins I have been taking. I surf the internet too much and read somewhere that BCP can deplete your B vitamins and so I have been taking a vitamin B complex the past month or so. Maybe instead of making my lp longer, which is impossible at 16 days, it made it shorter? That is really the only thing I changed besides upping my clomid dosage.

P.S. I am loving fall. My store has some fall flowers and huge squash/gourd things at the doors. I really need to make a trip to the arboretum to see all their massive fall set up along their nature trails. They always have a "pumpkin land" with a pumpkin house and everything for the kids.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-I am sorry it looks like AF may be making an appearance. I hope it doesn't happen and your temp goes back up tomorrow. If AF shows will your dr have you try a higher dose of clomid?


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I love the fall too. It's always been my favorite! I'm waiting until next week or so and then DH and I are going to buy our mums and pumpkins. I have been burning my fall candles for the past few weeks and on Sun I'm having DH pull my fall decorations out of the attic as I don't think I should be crawling around in there. I can't wait! Once the fall decor goes away then it's time for Christmas! Baby will be here around the time I'm decorating for Christmas so it's pretty exciting for me this year! I'm most worried about money but we'll be ok. It's all a matter of dipping into savings, which I hate doing but it may be necessary. That's besides the point anyhow... 

Michelle So sorry that AF may be on her way! If it's any consolation I feel as though Af is coming even though she isn't. I have that hunger that I used to get around AF and some mild cramping. I wonder if baby is having a growth spurt causing the cravings and cramps? I hope that your next cycle is the one you get your bfp! That would give you a Summer baby!It is weird that you're having a shorter lp but I suppose a change in dosage of clomid or the vitamins could change that. I used to take B vitamins too but stopped taking everything but the prenatal when I got pregnant.

Baby was mildly active today so far. She has been kicking or tapping really gently. I just hope she's ok because I don't see my doctor until the 11th when I may ask them for a NST just to be sure she is ok in there. I've been so nervous lately it really can't be good for her and then my shower will come and my ultrasound. More stress!!!:wacko: Tomorrow is our childbirthing class so I'm a little nervous about that too but mostly curious.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

No af yet, but I will keep yall posted.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry if Af gets you MIchelle but at least your body is responding to the meds and it's ovulating and coming on. That means your chances are great!

Rachel I hope you are doing well and I hope you are both having a great weekend.

Baby was very active yesterday at my childbirth class. Makes me so happy when she wiggles around because I know she's ok. The class was very helpful. They taught us a few ways to breathe to deal with the pain, told us a lot about the birthing process, and taught DH to support me when I go into labor. It was really informative and it only cost $60 I suggest finding one for when you are further along, Rachel. Everything seems to be going well so I can relax... OB appt on Thurs then shower on the 14th. Those are the next 2 things I have to live through. Hopefully I can get through it!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thats good that you got him to go to a birthing, hopefully I can get my dh to go when I get pregnant. Glad she is more consistent in moving around more now.

As for me, af came full force heavy yesterday and today. The first two or three days last time I ovulated on clomid were really heavy, then all of a sudden very light for two and a half days. Normally on bcp, I was light for four days and then done.


----------



## ImSoTired

Somedays she is so active and then others she is quiet. I think sometimes she's just tired from growing or whatever:shrug: I'm not sure. I'm sure she'll have more quiet days to come unfortunately.

Sorry about af, Michelle. You'll have another chance to O soon enough. It always happens when you least expect it. I hope you catch the eggy this time around!


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby is sleepy this AM so far. Hope she's ok as I did a lot of work around the house yesterday and I'm now so sore. So much left to do this week because the shower is coming so I want the house cleaned to bring in all the new baby stuff and my BF is coming to stay with me the night before. Can't wait until it's over. Then my next endeavor is Christmas shopping!

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF showed Michelle :( Will you be taking 100 mg again or is the dr upping it?

Steph-I bet you are looking forward to seeing your BF that's great! I hope you have a perfect shower :)

Everything is good here, I have had more energy for the past week but today I am feeling really tired. I took a 2 hour nap earlier after sleeping about 9 hours last night. Had a great weekend because my dad came to visit from Michigan and we told him in person about the baby, he was shocked and so excited!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I will be taking 100mg since I ovulated just fine. Two very heavy flow days and then today is super light. Not that i am complaining about today being light!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel so great you've had a bit of energy. It'll come and go the whole pregnancy but mostly in the 1st and 3rd tris. That is great you got to tell your dad in person! Must have been a joyous occasion!

Michelle Yay for a lighter day! I had a very heavy period with lots of cramping when I wasn't on the pill. Just awful. It was one of the reasons I took the dreaded BC to begin with!

Baby was just awake for a short time pushing on me. I think she's getting too big to kick hard anymore but she is definately big enough to crowd my ribs and lungs and occasionally put pressure on my bladder. I feel her move but it used to be stronger. I guess it's a good sign that she is growing. Anyhow I am tired because I've been doing a lot of house work and I am achey! 

Hope you're both doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Doing good so far today. Just sooo happy that I don't have to wait a million days to try again. That is my favorite part about clomid, no more 100+ day cycles.


----------



## ImSoTired

Exactly Michelle. More chances to get the bfp with shorter cycles. Your chances are greater every time! Soon you'll be pregnant!Fx'd for this cycle!

I slept really well. Only waking once at 4:30 to pee. Baby then wiggled until I fell back asleep so technically I got my kick count in already although she's been quiet since waking back up at 9. Just happy she's ok. Got lots of housework to do but I don't want to push myself too much as I've been working around here a lot and am SORE! 

Hope you all are well!:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg! Baby quiet again today! I don't like it! I can feel a few things here or there but nothing strong or anything. Doctor tomorrow so hopefully all is well!:wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## Rachel789

I hope/am sure everything will go great at your appt tomorrow!

I also have an appt tomorrow, you and I seem to have our appts the same days lately huh? It will be my first OB appt...do you know what I should expect to happen?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I hope/am sure everything will go great at your appt tomorrow!
> 
> I also have an appt tomorrow, you and I seem to have our appts the same days lately huh? It will be my first OB appt...do you know what I should expect to happen?

Mine was a few hours long. We sat down and talked about previous illnesses, meds, family history, etc. They gave me an idea of everything that would happen and then I had a pelvic exam, felt my belly, etc. I got a bloodwork slip for every illness and std in the book. Checked weight, bp as usual. It's not too bad. Just might be time comsuming. Maybe a pap if you're overdue. Maybe a breast exam if you are overdue. Reg gyn things but they also check you cervix to make sure it is, long/hard/high whatever. Maybe an ultrasound if they think it's necessary. It's prob too early to use a doppler on you but they might look for the baby's hb. All normal stuff really...nothing to be scared about.

Oh and they also might talk to you about the sequential screening for the baby. It's 2 or 3 rounds of bloods and and 12 wk and a 20 wk scan to check for abnormalities, etc. You can opt out of it if you want but I did it because it's really the best way to tell if anything is wrong and get ultrasounds. Although it can be a little stressful. Also you'll probably have an appt once a month until you hit 3rd tri where you will have 2 a month.


----------



## Rachel789

A few hours :shock: That's a long appt! Thanks for letting me know so I am mentally prepared. I wasn't planning on having DH come to this appt, do you think he needs to be there or can I go on my own?

Did you get the flu shot?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> A few hours :shock: That's a long appt! Thanks for letting me know so I am mentally prepared. I wasn't planning on having DH come to this appt, do you think he needs to be there or can I go on my own?
> 
> Did you get the flu shot?

I took Dh ccause they needed his history as well but if you know his family's medical history, etc you should be ok. I think I was there for an hr and 1/2 but they told me to expect anywhere up to 3 hrs. I think it was because I had to talk to the doctor for at least some amount of time and he is often in and out delivering babies. I usually only get to talk to the OB himself for a few min each appt if he isn't at the hospital delivering. 

I didn't get the flu shot. I'm waiting to see how adamant my dr is about me getting one. I've never had one before so I'm worried about having an adverse reaction but at the same time I think I may get it just to protect baby. I'm not sure. It's up in the air at this point, lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

Had a decent appt today and baby was very active. The doctor didn't say anything about my weight but I have now gained 23 lbs:blush:I'm so embarassed and uncomfortable. Now I have my shower on Sun where I will be seen by up to 60 people looking like this! Yuck. I can't wait to re-lose this weight. Doctor says my fundal height measures to 34 weeks. I have to wait until monday though to see if baby is measuring ahead, behind, or whatever. Hopefully she is At least right on target. 

Rachel I did get a flu shot today. The doctor strongly suggested I do so. Therefore I got my very first flu shot and so far so good.

I hope you both are doing well. Anything new?

Here is my 32 week bump pic. I am HUGE.:cry: DH took the pic for me....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0438.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Aww your bump is so cute! I am glad to hear ur appt went well :)

Everything went good with my appt too. I did end up getting to hear the heartbeat on the Doppler :cloud9: I saw the mid wife today because I couldnt get in with the Dr this soon but I asked her about the flu shot and she said its up to me she didn't push me either way. I work from home so I am not around many people on a daily basis so I am leaning towards not getting it but making sure dh gets it if I don't. I am still undecided though I may end up getting it at some point. :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Not a cute bump...HUGE bump.:blush:Ugg. I'm up way too early! Baby is active again this AM though so that's good.

I decided to get the flu shot because baby will be born in 6-10 weeks or so and it'll still be flu season and she won't be able to get that shot until she's 6 mo old or something. I doubt that I'd pick up the flu anywhere but in case someone around me does, she'll be protected. Also I am allergic to penecillin and if I were to get sick I'd have to treat it with antibioics that aren't as well studied during pregnancy and therefore not really recommended. But wow I've never gotten a flu shot before and although it's a painless shot, my arm is sore and I was so drowsy and cranky last night. I felt like a baby who had gotten shots:dohh:

Happy your appt went well Rachel! I didn't remember whether or not they used to doppler on me at 10 weeks but they may have. They'll probably use it at every appt from now on to make sure the baby is ok so they know between scans. Do you have another appt next month then?

Michelle it won't be long and you will O! Fx'd this is your month!


----------



## Rachel789

I have my 12 week scan scheduled for october 22nd, so a week from monday, I am so excited for that one! I hope we get a good scan pic this time :)


----------



## Rachel789

It sounds like for you it was a very good idea to get the flu shot. I still go back and forth about it, I can't make up my mind!


----------



## ImSoTired

You will probably be able to get a profile shot at your 12 wk. I hope your baby cooperates for pics unlike mine, really, lol. Anyhow I am absolutely exhausted....And I have to clean the kitchen and all...but all I wanna do is:sleep:


----------



## Rachel789

Today is my cleaning day, I am trying to get some work in this morning then clean this afternoon, I am not looking forward to it! Ever since becoming pregnant I get tired very easily and I hate cleaning that much more because of it :dohh:

Steph is your shower this Sunday or next Sunday?

My 30th birthday is on Tuesday so we are celebrating on Saturday. We are going to dinner with friends and then to the Busch Gardens haunted houses. I love haunted houses and Halloween time so I can't wait! It is something fun I can do while not drinking :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

I just took a very quick nap here on the couch. I think maybe the flu shot has made me extra sleepy? I don't know as this is my first ever. The third tri is definately my sleepiest so far. I can't wait for that nesting burst of energy everyone keeps talking about. I do have to clean my kitchen and just touch up the rest of the cleaning I did during the week and then I should be in good shape until after the shower.My shower is this Sun coming up. I'm excited to get stuff for baby and see some people I haven't seen but I'm still really nervous and I know I'm going to want to crawl in a hole with everyone looking at my huge belly. 

Happy Early birthday, Rachel. It sound like fun to go to a haunted thing. I'm so emotional at the moment I'd probably end up crying instead of having fun, lol. I was only about as pregnant as you when my birthday passed, maybe even a little less. BUt this is a big one for you, I hope you enjoy and have fun! Next birthday you'll have a baby to cart around with you! lol


----------



## Aspe

Hi, I was going to start a thread, but I seen this one and decided to take a look. 
Imsotired..I noticed you started this thread, talking about your cycles after you got off bc. I am having a similar experience. I got off the pill in February. Normal February and march. In April I was a week late. In may I missed altogether. June had a period again, missed again in July, had one in august, and missed in September. My last two periods were 58 and 63 days. I had all kinda of tests done at the doctor, and everything came back normal. Did you find out what was on the go with your cycle or did it ever come back normal, every month? 

For the past 3 weeks, my cervix has been high and soft. As for cm, just lotion like. Never actually seen ewcm and never had a positive OPK yet.

Does anyone have any thoughts and opinions?

Sorry for intruding.


----------



## ImSoTired

Aspe said:


> Hi, I was going to start a thread, but I seen this one and decided to take a look.
> Imsotired..I noticed you started this thread, talking about your cycles after you got off bc. I am having a similar experience. I got off the pill in February. Normal February and march. In April I was a week late. In may I missed altogether. June had a period again, missed again in July, had one in august, and missed in September. My last two periods were 58 and 63 days. I had all kinda of tests done at the doctor, and everything came back normal. Did you find out what was on the go with your cycle or did it ever come back normal, every month?
> 
> For the past 3 weeks, my cervix has been high and soft. As for cm, just lotion like. Never actually seen ewcm and never had a positive OPK yet.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts and opinions?
> 
> Sorry for intruding.

No need to be sorry and you aren't intruding. We all know what you are going through! I, like you mentioned started off the pill having pretty normal cycles for the first few months and then it went absolutely haywire. I had the doctors do all sorts of tests and they were seemingly normal. I still wonder if something was just slighlty off but considered in the 'normal range' by the doctors and therefore overlooked. Because everyone is different and perhaps a level being slightly off would make a big difference in my cycle and mess me up. Well rarely ever having a short cycle and being confused about when I or if I was ovulating, I began temping, and using opks, and taking vitamins. I took vitex which seemed to help my cycles get back on track and it seems to have worked. I also began taking B100complex for a while but then I stopped that when I found a good prenatal which had plenty of B in it on it's own. So I was on my way to getting my cycles back in order but I still wasn't falling pregnant so to occupy my time I began dieting, exercising, and reading. After being on the vitex for 8 weeks and losing a few lbs my cycle was a perfect 28 days O'ing around the 16th. That was in February of this year. As of March I had lost nearly 30 lbs and was much happier, and had another normal cycle where I O'd on day 16 again but that time I fell pregnant and so far so good. So to answer your question (and I'm sorry this is so long winded) yes, I did get back to a normal cycle! I'm hoping once the baby is born I can resume my diet and exercise routine and get my regular cycles back. I will also be *_trying*_ to avoid bc, but I know that may be difficult as I won't want another baby so soon. I will at least be avoiding the brands that I was on as I think they were a big factor in upsetting my cycle in the beginning and just making me a miserable wreck. 

I hope this was of some help to you. I was wondering if you are having any other strange symptoms since stopping bc and particularly what kind you were on? Any other issues such as weight, depression, etc? Ihope you don't mind my asking...

As for cm and cervix checking I can't really help you with that. Ever since beginning bc I have been pretty dry as far as cm/discharge goes. I'm still fairly dry in my pregnancy. I know I did see very little fertile cm each time I O'd. As for the opks there are many reasons you may not be getting a positive. You could be having annovulatory cycles or simply having a short surge whre you are missing your positive. 

I hope you can get back on track soon. If you have any more questions we will try to help you whatever way we can! Best of luck!


----------



## Aspe

Imsotired..thanks so much for your response. I am also started exercising, however, I do miss some days. Or in the case of this week, I haven't been able to do anything this whole week so far. I am also thinking about starting vitex. I really hope to get my cycles back on track and even then if I don't know for sure when I ovulate, at least if af shows, I know ovulated. 

As for my bc, I was on ortho 777. I was on it for about 10 years. 

You said you did see a little cm when you were o, was it ewcm?

Feel free to ask me more questions


----------



## ImSoTired

Aspe said:


> Imsotired..thanks so much for your response. I am also started exercising, however, I do miss some days. Or in the case of this week, I haven't been able to do anything this whole week so far. I am also thinking about starting vitex. I really hope to get my cycles back on track and even then if I don't know for sure when I ovulate, at least if af shows, I know ovulated.
> 
> As for my bc, I was on ortho 777. I was on it for about 10 years.
> 
> You said you did see a little cm when you were o, was it ewcm?
> 
> Feel free to ask me more questions

Yes I did have SOME ewcm around ovulation time once or twice that I noticed. I'm a bit squeamish and I never checked my cervix so I can't say that I really searched well for it. 10 years is a long time to be on bc and I'm not surprised that it has screwed up your cycles a bit. I was only one for 2 or 3 years. I will say thought that if you are overweight the doctors might not do too much to help you because they're automatically going to assume that is the problem and suggest you lose it. I joined myfitnesspal.com and it helped me a TON! I lost 30 lbs in 4 months.:thumbup: Being pregnant I've nearly gained it all back which is depressing but I'm hoping I can take it all off again after baby. If you aren't already, I suggest temping as it is the only way to know for sure if you are ovulating. You can have a cycle and get AF without ovulating. I believe that the exercise and the vitex both worked and helped me to get regular cycles and in the end it resulted in my bfp. I hope you can do the same and get your bfp soon as well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey all! My shower was yesterday and although it was crowded, and therefore stressful, it went as good as it could. The baby got so many lovely things. I really cannot believe how full our house was once we brought it all home! Now I have to think about putting it all away and writing out a million thank yous! My living room literally looks like an episode of hoarders if they hoarded baby stuff!:haha: My house was perfectly clean too...oh well I guess being prepared for baby is a little more important. Here are a few pics of my gifts.

Also I just got home from my growth scan. Baby is growing right on schedule which I am so happy and relieved about. The estimated that she weighs about 4lb 3oz which is perfect. They also said that she has quite a bit of hair:cloud9: They said she was in the 55 percentile meaning she was a perfectly average sized baby and they thought she looked healthy and well. She is, as I expected, head down near my lower left, butt near my right ribs, and feet near my left ribs. Although she had her face pressed up against the placenta and she touched her face a lot we got a few pics. I love this particular tech because she always gives us a lot of pics and a peek of baby in 4d. Here is one pic.

Michelle how are things? In a week of so you will be O'ing probably. Hope you catch the egg!

Rachel is your birthday today or tomorrow? Either way happy birthday! :cake: I hope everything is going well with you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0440.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0442.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4









10-15-2012 01;34;11PM4.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Wow steph you got so many gifts, that's great! The 4d scan pic is precious...how cool :) I am happy to hear everything is looking good in there.

My bday is tomorrow :)

I hope all is well with you Michelle :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow steph you got so many gifts, that's great! The 4d scan pic is precious...how cool :) I am happy to hear everything is looking good in there.
> 
> My bday is tomorrow :)
> 
> I hope all is well with you Michelle :)

Yes the one tech at the place I went for my ultrasounds (sequential screening) is lovely and she always tried to get us lots of pics and she shows us everything and explains it to us. This particular pic is probably the best one she got this time because baby was still at this very moment. You can still see her face pressed up against the placenta and her hand is shadowing her eye. All and all though she is definately starting to look more like a little person even though I can't really tell who she looks like yet!

Oh I highly recommend having a big shower. Even though I was stressed completely we got so much and we are really lucky. My house is a shambles trying to put everything away. All the gifts are so sweet. I couldn't be happier.

I hope you have the best birthday! So excited for you to have your 12 week scan and see your little pumpkin!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Wow, you got a ton of stuff from the baby shower. I bet that is a relief, one that it's over, and two that you got so many things you need. I can't wait :) 

Happy early birthday Rachel in case I get crazy busy tomorrow and don't make it on to bnb!

As for me, everything is going fine so far. I did experience my first clomid hot flash two days ago, but it didn't last too long. My cervical fluid is starting to increase again, so hopefully that means I will O on cd 16 again this time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Wow, what are my temperatures doing? My body is nuts, look at the drastic peak and dip!


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow Michelle! That is quite a dip. Surely it's due to the hot flash/clomid. It's so great you will be O'ing soon! Fx'd for you!

We did get so many great things. I'll be putting a few things away a day and doing baby laundry for the next few weeks. DH has begun putting the larger items together. The ones we will need soon like the swing, playpen w/bassinet, etc. I can't wait to put her clothing away and set up her room. After that I will be able to determine whether there is anything else we need. I've also begun Christmas shopping just a little at a time so I'm hoping to be done with that early so DH and I can relax and enjoy each other while we can. Just so excited and happy to be coming up to the end!

Hope everyone is well!

Happy Birthday, Rachel!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm having a weird few days. I feel uncomfortable as usual but I also feel distracted and foggy. I'm having a hard time focusing and I'm just really disorganised (which is so not like me at all). Maybe it's because of all this baby stuff I've been struggling to put away? I just feel like I suddenly have ADD or something. lol! So strange! I can't wait to get all this stuff put away. It's really overwhelming to walk into the room and be face with a ton of stuff that doesn't have a place in the house yet. 

Also with the weather changing (which I love) I am thinking more and more about Christmas and getting overwhelmed about the money I need to spend on gifts and everything and needing to buy more heating oil to heat the house. I'm hoping to be done by mid November though so DH and I can relax and just have a nice, normal, and quiet time before the chaos of baby begins. 

Rachel I hope your birthday was a great day!

Michelle you should be O'ing soon and I'm keeping my fx'd!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I had a great bday thanks for the bday wishes! 

Steph-I don't even want to think about Christmas shopping yet. I really hate shopping period so I will probably try to do most of it online. I hope you are able to finish everything soon so you can get some well deserved time to relax.

Michelle- my temps were a bit strange on clomid I wouldn't worry about a couple individual temps.


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby is as big as a honeydew and I have less than 50 days to go! I can't even believe it! A part of me feels like I've been pregnant forever and another feels like it's really flown by. In 4 weeks I'll be considered full term...Amazing! My due date is in 7 weeks but I so hope she comes a week or two early and not at all late. That's just the craziest thing! 

So as for the Christmas shopping, Everyone but the baby is getting giftcards and I'll buy one or two a week until I'm finished. I bought DH 3 t-shirts a while ago and that'll be his gift, and I picked up a giftcard for my mom the other day. I can't wait until I'm done buying! I also need to finish putting all of baby's stuff away and figure out what she still needs, but I have giftcards for that. I'm so stressed about it all and I just can't wait unitl it's over. This is one of the reasons I didn't want a December baby. But I obviously wouldn't trade her for anything, just saying, bad time to have a baby if you're easily stressed like I am. I'm just hoping everything goes well!

How is everyone else? Anything new? Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow 49 days or less...that's crazy!! It'll be here before you know it. 

All is well here just counting down the days until my scan Monday morning...can't wait!!


----------



## ImSoTired

This upcoming Mon is your scan? Will it be your 12 week then? Have you seen your OB yet? 

I know. I cannot believe I have 49 days to go! You will be here before you know it! 

:wacko:I am absolutely out of my mind the past few days. I just cannot seem to get anything done and I feel so unprepared, disorganised, confused, anxious, worried about money....Sorry just needed to rant. I think it's all just hormonal.:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

I'm sure it is just hormones...they can make you feel crazy. Try your best to relax :)

I already had my first ob appt that's when I heard the heartbeat on the Doppler. Yes this will be my 12 week scan. After this I imagine my next scan won't be till 20 weeks, right? How many ultra sounds do u get after 20 weeks?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I had a weird dream last night, not sure what is with me and my weird dreams. I had a dream that I had triplets, only the first two came out, and then the third one took forever. I thought he/she wasn't going to make it, but then finally he/she came out and was alive but small... Why would I dream that? I know even if I were to have triplets, which is highly unlikely, that they would do a C-section I think babies are on my mind waaay too much. My brother dreamt the other day that i told him I am pregnant, but at the time he had that dream I was on my period, so I was pretty certain that wasn't pregant.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I had a 12 wk, 20wk, 23wk, and 32 wk scan. And a few at the beginning when I was bleeding and the very first where we saw the heartbeat. The 12 and 20 were a part of sequential screening where they check baby for any complications or deformaties. I was sent out of my doctors office for these and I got blood work as well with them. I'm sure if I had opted out of the special sequential screening that the doctor probably would have had me had scans around 12 and 20 wks anyway. 20 weeks is when we found out the gender. 23 weeks was a follow up to the 20 week because there were measurements they missed because baby was uncooperative. 32 was a growth scan because I had a protein in my blood at one of the screenings that indicated baby may not grow past a certain point making me have to deliver early but so far so good- baby is growing fantastically. I think for a lot of women they might get a few scans at other times because it's their doctor's way of doing things or looking for complicatons. I do think a lot of women get their last scan at 20 weeks though. It depends on how the 20 week scan goes and if there are any problems. But every pregnancy and doctor is different, so youu may have more scans or less. By the time I give birth you'll probably be feeling your baby move and at that point they'll give you a NST whenever you want to see baby if you are worried about movement. 

Michelle you really do have some crazy dreams. I doubt you'll be having triplets though, lol. I think there are just all of these thoughts and possibilities in your head that are coming out when you dream. I've always had pretty crazy dreams too and I'm still having them. Only about once a week do I dream about the baby or that I'm pregnant. Every other night is just a regular dream with weird things happening. Maybe you're brother's dream was a precognitive dream about this upcoming cycle? Would be cool if you could tell him he predicted your pregnancy! lol

I'm feeling just the same today so far. Anxious and all. Baby is moving pretty well so I'm not really worried about her. I do however feel like I have a sort of icky stomach. Not sure if I'm going to be sick today or what...I hope not. I'm hoping to get a couple things done today and maybe start to feel a little better and a little less stressed/confused.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-thanks for all the info I Appreciate it. It's good to have an idea of what's to come. I have been feeling nausea myself the past few days. I am really hoping it passes soon. That's good that the baby is moving so you don't have to worry about that :). I hope you feel better and don't get sick :sick:

Michelle- that is a crazy dream! I know your chance of twins goes up a decent amount on clomid but I think triplets is still pretty rare so don't worry :) any signs of o yet?

I slept almost 12 hours last night, crazy! I woke up a couple times this morning but was just too tired to get outta bed so I kept going back to sleep. I think my body needed it though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, Anything you need to know I can give you my experiences. Depending on the specifics of your pregnancy you may have more appts/ultrasounds/bloodwork or you may have less. You may also have a one or three hour glucose tolerance test between 25-30 weeks. I have no more ultrasounds coming up unless it's a NST or something happens and they need to monitor the baby. I now have an appt every two weeks and soon it'll be weekly, probably into early or mid Nov. In about three weeks I'll probably have another pelvic exam, the first I've had since about 10 wks (because of spotting), to check if my cervix is beginning to dialate or efface or anything. It's mostly been just belly touching since 10 weeks which is nice to not have to strip everytime I go to the doctor. lol! Then I'll be delivering which I'm hoping will go well and like I said, I wouldn't mind if it were a week or two early. baby seems to be doing great and should be prepared by then. I'd gladly have her anytime just because I've been getting so uncomfortable since my stomach got so huge. hahaha

Also that is lovely that you slept 12 hrs! Enjoy while you can! I woke up at 530 this Am to pee and I've not gone back since. I'll hopefully nap later. Last night I slept even less so I consider last night a good night sleep. lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby has been off and on crazy for the past few days. She's been beating on my ribs and squashing my lungs. I want to have her drop and engage to get the pain out of my ribs. I would LOVE for her to be born at 38 or 39 weeks. I need to have some relief!

I think I'm fighting off an outer ear infection. I had one in May of 2011 and it was absolutely awful! I am trying my best to keep my ears dry and not touch them. So far so good. I really don't want to deal with that while pregnant. So fx'd I don't get one!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hope the ear infection stays away and baby quits squishing your lungs. Hey at least she is moving a lot, told you one day you would be wishing she would quit beating you up :)

As for me my temps are rising, but I don't know if it is because I ovulated, or because my throat is on fire and I am getting sick. To be on the safe side I am just going to continue bding every other day until I am 100% sure I ovulated. CD 15 seems like an early day to ovulate, but who knows what my crazy body is capable of. I didn't feel any ovulation pain, and I don't have sensitive nipples, so there isn't anything that makes me feel certain yet. I am kind of glad that my throat is on fire though, maybe if I get sick then my defenses will be down.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I know lol. Some days she is so quiet that I am terrified but when she really gets going it gets very uncomfortable. Especially because I have such a short torso and my ribs are so sore and I'm awfully short of breath. I know it's because she is much bigger now and running out of room. I just can't wait until she's here and I can have my body back. Though I'm happy she's enjoying it in there so much.

It's definately possible to O on cd15 and I hope you did! Your chart looks great. I know though that with your sore throat that it may not be the case. Anyhow I think you're right and you should keep bd'ing until you know for sure. I've got my fx'd for you and this cycle!

So I am suddenly super tired and thirsty even though I have a lot to do and I felt great this morning. I'm guessing I need a quick nap and then I can get to work doing laundry and dishes and all. I just hope I can get it all done. I want to have it done this week so DH and I can relax this weekend- we have a wedding and I want to carve pumpkins:flower:. I also want to go Christmas shopping and maybe get to babies r us and pick up a few odds and ends. DH and I are going to be broke come new years:dohh: Oh well. Sorry so long. I"ve still got a pretty bad case of baby brain:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- it does look like you o'ed but due to your sore throat and the fact that you don't have your usual post o symptoms I think you are smart to keep bd'ing every other day just in case :)

Steph- ear infections are so painful I really hope you don't have one...ouch! That is great that the baby is being so active...sorry she is beating up on your ribs though. Hopefully she will change position soon so you can get some relief!

I had my 12 week scan today and it was amazing! The baby moved a lot and flipped around. Dh was able to record some of it so we can watch it whenever we want. We got some good scan pics finally so we are really excited for that :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby has quieted down since this AM which always makes me a bit nervous but at least I'm feeling a lot less pain. I can still feel a little pressure near my ribs but she isn't kicking them at least. Also I soooo hope that my ears don't begin to hurt any worse. I really don't want a fever and swollen ears and pain like I had last time. Also that can't be good for baby and I'd have to take some sort of antibiotic and I'm afraid to subject the baby to that sort of thing.....fx'd it keeps away!

Rachel that is fantastic that you had a great scan! Any pics to post? It's amazing how big baby has gotten, isn't it!? If you haven't noticed a difference yet I bet your belly is starting to grow a little! How exciting! So happy for you! 

My bump is huge! Will have to take a new pic in a few days or weeks or so. DH keeps telling me I'm not as big as all of the girls at the class we went to and he says that the girls from his job said I looked small at the shower. I'm not sure whether I believe it or whether he is trying to make me feel better, lol:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I didn't have the photo uploaded yet, here it is :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/photo.jpg


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I didn't have the photo uploaded yet, here it is :)
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/photo.jpg

:thumbup: Baby looks like he/she is growing right on schedule, that picture on the chart in your signature is pretty accurate compared to your scan picture. Can't wait to see baby bump pictures :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby looks great, Rachel! What a sweet little profile! I bet you are just so happy! Kinda forgetting what a pain in the butt getting pregnant was, right? I know that I'm still just so pre occupied with being pregnant that I don't often think about how difficult it was to get here. I'll never really forget though. Just so happy that it eventually happened and is going well so far. I have about 6 weeks to go so fx'd!

Michelle you'll be next and I'm hoping it's this cycle! How awesome would that be! I checked your chart and I see your temp dropped a bit so maybe it was your sore throat. Hoping you're not too sick maybe just a little bug working on you like my ears! O should be any minute now though so fx'd for you!

Baby was pretty active this morning. She was really popping me on both sides, maybe trying to move into a different position, hopefully low away from my ribs. I'd rather have bladder pressure and pelvic soreness then this burning in my ribs I think. My next OB is Thurs and then It'll probably be another 2 weeks until my next when I'll probably have a pelvic exam and fx'd I'll be slowly dialating so I can deliver at about 38 weeks or so. :thumbup: Wishful thinking, I know. I'll probably have her 2 weeks late:dohh:

Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- are you having any signs of o? Are you still doing opks? I bet it will happen any day now :) I am excited for you, I know it's only a matter of time now!

Steph- I hope you get your wish and can have the baby at 38 weeks :thumbup: from what I hear though your first usually goes late...I hope you get lucky! 

I am really excited and can't believe I'm already 12 weeks! My ticker may be behind by a couple days because the drs are going by my lmp and always say the baby is measuring right for that time. I may need to update my ticker when I feel like getting around to it. I always try to look at my belly first thing in the morning because I am always really bloated as the day goes on. This morning I definitely could see a difference so I think my bump is starting. When it actually looks like something I will post a pic. Maybe within a few weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I've heard that the first is usually late also but I think(and hope!) it's an old wives tale. I think it's more about when your body and baby is ready. I'm hoping we are both ready early because I honestly don't know how much more uncomfortable I can get. The crazy thing is that I'm sure I'm less uncomfortable and in less pain than a lot of other women. I just feel like there's not too much more room for her as I feel her both in my pelvis and my ribs. I think the only way she can get bigger is if I grow out more. All I can do is hope for a stroke of luck That she comes at least 1 week early or on time. I just pray she isn't late at all!:wacko:

Rachel I bet your belly will be coming soon. I know a lot of my friends saw me at around 18 weeks and said they didn't think I looked pregnant at all.It was weird though because I felt huge and had begun to feel some small kicks around then. Maybe they thought I just looked a little puffy again as I had lost all of that weight before hand. I doubt they would say that though, lol. But I noticed from about 10 weeks that the bloat wasn't just bloat but my uterus as well. I love looking back on the pics to see how I've grown. I will eventually print them for the baby's baby book.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. 

Thought id pop by just finished my depo injection.
I had 2 rounds so now waiting for my period to return.

I was on cerazette was expecting 6month wait but i got period within 5wks.
Fingers crossed x


----------



## ImSoTired

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey.
> 
> Thought id pop by just finished my depo injection.
> I had 2 rounds so now waiting for my period to return.
> 
> I was on cerazette was expecting 6month wait but i got period within 5wks.
> Fingers crossed x

GL MummytoAmber! I hope your cycles return to normal! I know it can be difficult but fx'd you don't have any problems!


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby got all her kicks in already but now she is sleepy. I had some awful pain yesterday in my 'girly area' if you will:blush:. I must admit though it was less uncomfortable than my rib pain as that just burns. I think I'd rather the groin pain! Tomorrow I'll be 34 weeks and I'll go to see my OB. I hope I haven't gained too much weight. I shutter everytime I think about it. Hope the appt and everything goes well.

I hope everyone is having a great day. Anything new?


----------



## Rachel789

34 weeks wow it seems like just a few months ago you announced you bfp...crazy! I hope your appt goes well :)

Nothing new here. I have my next ob appt in a couple weeks. This week is dragging I can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> 34 weeks wow it seems like just a few months ago you announced you bfp...crazy! I hope your appt goes well :)
> 
> Nothing new here. I have my next ob appt in a couple weeks. This week is dragging I can't wait for the weekend!

I know, it's crazy! Soon you will be where I am and I'll have a kicking screaming baby girl! lol. It's exciting though, I cannot wait! It has gone rather quickly, however I sometimes feel like I've been pregnant forever. I really want a caffeinated coffee, a beer, and a lunchmeat sandwich! lol. I'm also worried about how long breastfeeding will keep me from these things as well but again I know it'll all be worth it in the end. I'd also love to feel thin again and be able to see my crotch as I can't now.:blush: I can't tie my own shoes either, so it'll be nice when I can do that. lol

I can't believe you are already 12 weeks, Rachel! That is fantastic! You have reached a great milestone and you'll soon be in the 2nd tri! Now you're belly is just going to grow and grow and you'll get some different symptoms popping up. Soon your baby will be kicking so you can feel it! It'll be exciting! So happy for you!

Next it's Michelle's turn to enjoy all of the craziness of pregnancy. I know that bfp is coming!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I got a smiley face on my OPK today, but when I took the stick out there was the test line and then a second blurry line... I looked up if it was possible to have a false positive, and everyone seems to think no, unless it's just your LH surging without ovulating. I have never gotten a positive on a digital OPK in the past few months though. I do remember that my body used to give me really dark lines on the cheap opks several times though, so it's hard to tell. I am definitely going to BD as soon as DH gets home though just incase, but I won't really know until I see what my temps do.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I'd say you o'd yesterday or today so, if possible, I'd get DH to bd both days. I wouldn't over analyze it too much because a positive is a positive and 19/20 days on clomid seems to be the norm. As you say you won't know for sure until you see your temps but I know it'll be soon. I just hope you catch the egg!:dust:

I had my 34 week appt today and all is well. I've gained 25 lbs:wacko:. That's the worst part. Baby's heartbeat is great, my belly is measuring 38 weeks:blush: and my bp is great, very low. I go in 2 weeks to get my pelvic exam to check my cervix and get my group B strep culture. Fx'd i don't have strep but Fx'd my cervix has begun to change by then! Then I'm on to my weekly appts. Baby is elbowing me right now but I'm happy she's active and out of my ribs for the time being. Just happy everything seems well.

Anything new with you girls? I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My throat is still on fire day five of irritation and today I am sneezing it up. Immune defenses down, now hurry up future baby and take advantage of my weakened immune system!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- I heard the same that if your immune system is down you have a better chance. Good luck I hope this is it!!

Steph- I'm glad to hear you appt went well and that baby continues to be active. I am so anxious to start feeling my baby I can't wait!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope that you get a temp spike soon and that you catch the little egg! Sorry to hear that you are still feeling ill but hope it helps the little eggy implant comfortably. 

Rachel you'll be feeling baby soon. I think I began feeling flutters and definative bumps at around 18 weeks though they couldn't be felt from the outside until 22 weeks or so. It's hard to remember really. 

Baby is currently quiet but she was moving enough this AM. She must be having a nap. I have a wedding to go to tomorrow which I am not excited about as I can't drink and I'm the size of a whale! I also still have this terrible nagging feeling to go out and do and buy things that we still need for baby. I feel as though I'll never be fully prepared. Nesting maybe? Or maybe just some OCD? Ugg. 6 weeks to go, baby please don't be late!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ImSoTired

So I need a quick rant if you don't mind. I just started Christmas shopping and I hope to be done by Thanksgiving as after that baby could come at any time. It's so expensive! There are also a few things I'd like to pick up for the nursery and for my piece of mind. There are 4 birthdays and an anniversary we need to buy gifts for in December so I'd like to have that done before Thanksgiving as well. I should also try and buy some home heating oil before the weather gets too cold and the price gets too high. We have a wedding to attend tomorrow (besides feeling disgustingly huge and therefore not presentable at such an occasion...) meaning we have to give them a gift obviously:wacko:. Now this ridiculous hurricane is supposed to turn right towards us as it comes up the coast causing all sorts of flooding and power outages. We have had power outages due to winds before and it takes forever where we are to get the power turned back on. I wouldn't worry much about it if we wouldn't have to replace all of the refridgerated foods in the house and I weren't pregnant. We cannot afford to throw all of that away. Also we tend to get water in the basement and if it gets high enough it could ruin the finished portion of our basement which would no doubt cost a fortune. I asked DH to see if he could track down a generator we could borrow from his job. He talked to his father about it and he said," why don't you just go buy one?" I nearly flipped! #1- watch the news! Since word of this storm came out there has been a run on them and nearly everywhere is sold out of them (not to mention the price has surely been hiked up) and #2 why do they think we can afford to go out and buy one when they know we will surely be in debt to the hospital with bills after the baby comes! Sorry but it's just absolutely annoying when people say things like that, especially my inlaws because they know I'm unemployed and they know how much DH makes. Also this storm could bring flooding rains and our area has had enough of flooding as last year our river crested at a record 46 feet flooding homes, streets, and businesses in our city. Luckily we live no where near the river but that doesn't make me any less afraid of flooding. It ruined a lot of people's lives last year. Lastly my parents are supposed to be going to florida on Tues. #1 I have to watch their home and feed their cat. They also get water in their basement and I'd hate for anything to get ruined while I'm in charge there. #2 I couldn't go on this trip because I'm pregnant #3 I hope their flight doesn't get delayed due to the storm as this is the first vacation they've been on in years and they deserve it #4 it should take 4 minutes to get to my parents house but due to this awful construction it takes 15 to go around.....

So sorry it's so long and so whiney. I'm just overly emotional and worrying and DH is out hunting down a generator and filling gas cans so he's not here to calm me. Fx'd it doesn't end up being another bad storm and fx'd I can stop worrying so much about money and time!:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I'm so sorry to hear about all the stressful things you have going on :hugs: that storm is crazy and I really hope it's not as bad as they think it will be. I live in Florida on the west coast so it didn't hit us but its been really windy here for days now because of the storm and still is today so it shows you how huge it is! All of dh's family lives in Philly and my uncle and his family live on Long Island ny so I am worrying for all of them as we'll :( I hope everything turns out ok...keep us posted if you can.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for caring, Rachel. It's absolutely crazy! It's just beginning to rain and get windy. My parent's flight to Florida was cancelled so they started driving down yesterday and surely they missed the storm so I'm happy they got to go. We brought all of our plants in and anything that can blow away as we are supposed to get winds up to 60mph or more. DH filled the gas cans and we have a generator awaiting and our pumps are ready if need be. I got a bunch of candles out and flash lights just in case. We will be ok. 

I am however still worried about my parents house as we're supposed to be watching it. They are at a higher elevation than we are (even though we live really close to them- it is very mountainous here) so it'll be even more windy there. I'm worried about getting up there to check the basement, get the mail and feed the cat. I don't really feel comfortable driving up there in the wind and I have to wait for DH to come home to get up there anyhow. Also we have to go the long way around due to the construction which I am not happy about. I'm worried that everything on their porch is going to blow off as I was there yesterday and I didn't even think about it and they were too worried about getting on the road to beat the storm. They have a lovely little outdoor cat that I have to feed and I'm not worried about her as I know she will go in the garage or under the porch because she isn't stupid but I am worried about getting her some food and giving her a little attention. My uncle lives next door to them so I know he will take care of the basement and the power outage if needed but he may not take care of the mail or the cat or the stuff on the porch. I'm just a wreck thinking about it as I wish there were more I could do. 

Baby is quiet today and I know it's due to my stress level. She is always a bit more quiet when I'm nervous, probably because I'm not concentrating enough on her to feel all of the movements. I'm sure she is fine though. Oh I went to that wedding and many people commented on how big my belly is:wacko:. It's the most embarassing and uncomfortable thing in the world to tell them I still have 5 1/2 weeks left. And BIL's gf (who already has 2 kids) made many comments about how huge I am and continually tried to give me advice which I did not appreciate. I know a lot about children because I worked with them for 6 years and I know labor and postpartum are difficult. That's just common sense! Don't get me wrong, I like her but these are not the things I want to discuss with her, or anyone at the moment.

Ugg, anyway...sorry so long again! Rachel I hope you are doing well! Michelle I see that you haven't had a big spike yet in temp but I think perhaps you did O and maybe you're just having a slow rise. We'll see soon enough I guess but don't get discouraged yet, you still have time! I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## ImSoTired

Here I am HUGE at 34+2. I've got excess butt, thighs, hips, back, and a little extra in the arms and face as well. I'm up 25lbs according to my appt on Thurs. Not happy at all. Can't wait until she comes out!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0448.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

It sounds like you are very well prepared for this storm. I would try o do your best to relax and take it as it comes. Living in fla I have a lot of experience with these types of storms!

I think your bump is adorable...I can't wait for mine to really show! Are you using any creams or anything to try to prevent stretch marks? I just started using cocoa butter. I read its mostly due to genetics though and if your mom Didn't get stretch marks you are likely not to either. My mom said she didn't get any so I hope I take after her!


----------



## ImSoTired

We get a lot of hurricane activity around here as well. Surely not as bad as you get down there in Fla but we get a lot of high winds and rain which makes flooding a big issue. Last year we had a historical flood which was devestating. We are prepared but with my parents gone we have a whole extra house to care for! Yikes!

Thanks. I know my bump is really huge though. I use bio oil every other day. I had some stretch marks before getting pregnant that were very faded from gaining/losing weight. Those marks are now darkening up again and I have a few new ones. They really aren't that bad though compared to other's I've seen. So I think I'm pretty lucky! HOpe you don't get any either!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:) Love the baby bump, one can't help but like baby bumps knowing there is an adorable baby inside :)

Hoping today started my slow rise, if not I am going to assume this cycle is a bust. I might be moving on to a specialist. I think tomorrow I am going to call somewhere for dh to get poked and prodded to check his sperm and hormone levels. I am still worried that when I finally produce an egg his swimmers may not be ready. There is too much unknown for me to just not hunt for answers.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- I hope it is just a slow rise and you had a higher temp again today. I think if you don't o again you are making a great decision to move on to a specialist. I wish I hadn't wasted 3 months with my gyno, the specialist is so much more thorough and helpful. They will actually diagnose what your problem is instead of just throwing you on meds that may not even be the meds you should be on. If you do have to end up seeing a specialist you and your dh would go together and they will order him to get a semen analysis right away. That was the first thing my dr wanted to do because he said its best to rule out an issue on the male side first. I hope it turns out you did o and you can just get your bfp now though!

Steph- I hope everything is ok over there with the storm!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope you did O as well! I'm hoping your temp goes up the next few days and stays there. A specialist would be a good way to go if you didn't O this time. Don't be worried about it too much. I'm sure that whatever is keeping you from ovulating or getting pregnant is just trivial and can be easily fixed and a specialist will be the best way to go. They will know how to help you if you need it! I have my fx'd for you!

Rachel our power was out for 23 hours:dohh:. What a nightmare! It just made me really stressed. Our phone and internet was out for over 12 hours as well. DH had the generator ready so we got to keep the fridge, heat, and pump plugged in (we get water in the back half of the basement). Once in a while DH would plug the tv or computer into the generator so we had something to do. He didn't have work but probably won't get paid for it either unfortunately but at least I wasn't here all day without power by myself. Everything is fine now though. 

Baby is quiet this AM:wacko:. But I slept really well and I'm thinking maybe she is sleepy too. Waiting to get all of my kicks in and hope it's soon. I'm sure she is probably just fine. Oh and my belly button is beginning to pop out! It's so weird! I really can't wait to have this baby so I can at least feel a little bit normal! I'm sure it'll be strange not to be pregnant at first but I'm hoping I will cope well. Anyhow I need to clean up a bit in case we get any trick or treaters (probably just family/friends) because without the power on it was difficult to keep the house clean. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear the power was only out for one day and you were well prepared with your generator. It's so sad to see what happened to the jersey shore :( I lived in Philly for a couple years and spent some time at the shore so it is crazy to see the devastation. 

All is well here nothing new to speak of. My next ob appt is Tuesday so hopefully I can hear the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler. Steph, do they typically use the Doppler every appt? I hope so!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel at my appts I get to hear the heartbeat everytime. It's their way of checking baby's health without a scan and I think they also do it to reassure the mothers. Your doctor will probably be the same and you'll get to hear it each time. I can't believe that at my next appt on the 8th I will have my cervix checked already! Feels like just yesterday I had my first OB appt and now they will be checking if baby/my body is preparing for delivery! I hope everything looks good and that baby is engaged and my cervix is favorable. I really cannot see keeping her in for so much longer. I would gladly have a thanksgiving baby! I'm not so lucky though so I may end up with a Christmas baby:wacko:. I'm not sure if I could keep my sanity that long though...I may explode also as I don't think I could get much bigger!


----------



## Rachel789

That's great! I can't wait to hear the heartbeat although last time it took what felt like forever for her to find it so it got me nervous! I assume the bigger baby gets the easier they will find it.

That's amazing you are at the point in your pregnancy that they are checking your cervix to see if your getting ready to deliver...how exciting!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Early on in pregnancy it can take a while to find the heartbeat. If they don't find it they'll scan you, no big deal. It's usually just fine. Now a days they usually find it straight off because she is large but it's also a little staticy on the doppler because her heart is bigger. They told me that sometimes happens when baby gets bigger. But it made me laugh because one of my recent appts they couldn't find her heartbeat but she was kicking or punching at the doppler. They nurse was a bit worried until she saw one of the wacks. I just laughed cause I felt all the movement. Then they found the beat when baby sat still for a moment. I think it also depends on the nurse and baby's position because some of the ladies it takes a while and other's find it one, two, three. I admit it's a bit scary when it takes a while but it's usually just fine. No worries!:thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg baby is quiet today! She must be sleepy or just being stubborn. Drives me crazy though!

I got a lot done today and there is still so much to do! I just realized I'm 35 weeks today! That means I probably have about 5 weeks to get everything else I want done. Fx'd I can get it all taken care of in good time!

Anything new ladies? Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## Rachel789

Still nothing new here...Our 3 year wedding anniversary is on the 7th but dh will be out of town for work which I am really upset about so we will be celebrating this weekend. Not doing anything big just spending some time together :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: to growing babies.

My temperature is staying up so far. Hopefully I did O and I am 4dpo, but I don't think I am going to be satisfied until my temps stay up for at least ten days or so just because I am always so skeptical.


----------



## ImSoTired

Temps look good, Michelle. I think you def O'd. Hope you get your bfp this time! Are you going for any bloodwork to reassure you that you have O'd?

Rachel, sorry that your DH will be away for your anniversary! But at least you are planning on celebrating this weekend so you'll still have that. DH and I didn't do much for our anniv this year. We went out to eat. It's not like I could go out drinking or anything anyway. We decided we'd best save our money as this baby is quite expensive. I hope you have a great time though!

Baby was making up for her quiet morning yesterday kicking and elbowing and rolling and everything last night. Her movements were so strong that they hurt and they took my breath away! DH wasn't even touching my stomach and he said he could feel when she moved just by lying next to me because she shook the bed! This morning she is so far much more gentle. I'm happy for that because she really scared me. It felt like a little knee or something was going to bust through my belly! 

Anyway I still have some Christmas shopping to do. I think I'll get a few more out of the way today. I have 4 more people to buy for not including baby. I also want to make one more trip to babies r us and walmart for baby/post partum supplies. I can't see sending DH for huge overnight pads when I'm bleeding after birth or even breast pads. I sent him for tampons once and he came home with the wrong ones...I'm sure so he'd never have to do it again, lol. I mean he's been with me for 10 years, well probably 8 at the time, and he has seen the tampons I use on the counter and I showed him the box again before he left so how could he have gotten it wrong!? Silly men.

Anyway I think I'm going to try and have a lazy day and just buy a gift card or two offline. The only thing I definately have to do is go check on my parents house and wash the dishes. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- she is probably getting cramped for space in there and wants to move around and stretch out. Hopefully she will make her appearance soon!

Michelle- it def looks like you o'ed to me. I am so excited for you...I hope this is it!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

She surely is getting cramped! So I assume that she may have been trying to turn last night and finding a lot of resistance as she's grown so much. But luckily this Am she is fairly gentle just popping me a little here and there. I'd imagine if she is gaining the ounce a day that she can be gaining that she is probably about 5lb, 5 oz about now,which is definately big enough for me to feel uncomfy when she wiggles. I just hope she decides to make her appearance around 38 weeks so I can be a little more comfotable!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I was suppose to go for blood work on cycle day 21, but I had to go early in the morning before work, and DH took my gps and I can't find my doctors office without it. I am kind of dependent on my gps when going anywhere that isn't in the little town I live in, or the town I used to live in before this. That was on a friday, and the only other time I could go would have then been on monday, and I called the doctor and he suggested just sticking to ovulation test. Then I took another ovulation test, and bam another positive. Took a few more after that just to make sure it wasn't broken and stuck on positive since it's digital and all the ones after that didn't have a smiley face... so I am going to just have to believe an OPK finally caught my surge. I still don't know why I would have two positives a few days apart, but I guess my body was surging and then decided it wasn't ready yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

I think you are right, Michelle. Sounds like your body began to O and then took a break for a moment and then finally followed through. It's happened to me at least twice while ttc that I had more than one pos opk in a cycle, I'm sure it happens often and women sometimes don't catch it. I do think you really did O thought so I wouldn't worry about not getting to the doctor. I'm definately keeping my fx'd for you though this cycle. How exciting!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

6 dpo and so far pretty uneventful except for a dull ache on the right side this morning. DH keeps asking if I am pregnant yet, but what's new? I have to work 10am-7pm today, but then I get to be off for the next two days. Hope the little peach and honey dew are doing well today. Can't wait to find out if the little peach is a boy or a girl :)


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart is looking really good so far! I can't wait to find out either. We should find out in about 6 weeks. Me, dh, my mom, and dh's mom all think its going to be a boy :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

If it's a boy, then I am just going to have to get pregnant and tip the scales of this thread one way or the other. On the other hand, if it's a girl, I am going to need to have the boy that I think I am going to have so I can try and even it out a little :) Of course anyone else on the thread is welcome to join in and add some more post bcp babies. Every post bcp baby and bfp makes me believe that it is actually possible and I am not just trying in vain.


----------



## ImSoTired

Of course its possible, Michelle! Your time is coming and I hope it's soon!

Rachel I can't believe you'll be finding out so soon! Time really flies I guess! How exciting. If you haven't changed your mind yet, then it probably is a boy like you think! I know I thought so for the first few months but I quickly began to doubt myself which made think it was a girl, and it is! Did you pee on a tbsp of baking soda to see if it fizzes? If it fizzes it's a boy if not it's a girl! lol! It was accurate for me anyway but obviously not scientifically proven. haha

So one of my ears is super sore again today and I just talked myself out of calling the doctor again. I don't want to be on an anti biotic for the test I'm going to have on Thurs and I don't have a fever yet so I'm going to try and stick it out again. It went away last time but then I forgot about it and probably somehow irritated them again. Fx'd I don't need an extra trip to the doctor or an antibiotic. I just hope the baby is ok with all of this. She is kicking very gently again this AM which drives me crazy and makes me nervous. At least she is doing something though. I hope to meet her in 2-3 weeks!

Anyway nothing else new here really. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-your chart looks so good and so different from last cycles...I really hope you caught the egg this time!!!

Steph-I hope that you get better on your own and don't need another appt or antibiotic. i can't believe in as early as 2 weeks your baby girl could be here...how exciting!!!

I was scheduled for a cleaning at the dentist today I went in told them I was pregnant and they said I needed a note from my ob okaying it :dohh: I had no idea I needed a note. I have an ob appt tomorrow so I have to get a note and rescheduled my dentist appt for next week...what a hassle I just wanted to get it over with today. Oh well. I am looking forward to hearing the baby's heartbeat tomorrow!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-your chart looks so good and so different from last cycles...I really hope you caught the egg this time!!!
> 
> Steph-I hope that you get better on your own and don't need another appt or antibiotic. i can't believe in as early as 2 weeks your baby girl could be here...how exciting!!!
> 
> I was scheduled for a cleaning at the dentist today I went in told them I was pregnant and they said I needed a note from my ob okaying it :dohh: I had no idea I needed a note. I have an ob appt tomorrow so I have to get a note and rescheduled my dentist appt for next week...what a hassle I just wanted to get it over with today. Oh well. I am looking forward to hearing the baby's heartbeat tomorrow!

Me too. I just have to be really careful with my ears it seems. Since May of 2011 I've had trouble with them and they get irritated easily. I'm hoping I can avoid an infection as last time it was excruciating and I had a high fever which wouldn't be any good for baby. But I'd also like to avoid an antibiotic because the only kind I can take often makes me sick to my stomach and I'm not sure it's 100% pregnancy approved. Anyhow, I've been avoiding the dentist like the plague for about 3 years now and though my teeth look fine I think I may have a cavity, but surely this far into it I'll be waiting until after the baby comes. I hate the dentist! I'd rather go to the gyno than the dentist anyday. I didn't know you needed a note from the ob though. Strange.

Here are a few pics of baby's finished room. Not everything I ever wanted but still cute. Obviously the bathtub won't be staying in there. It's only there because I didn't want to be stepping over in in the bathroom whilst heavily pregnant. We willl bring it down when she arrives and is ready for her first at home bath!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0458.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0457.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0456.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0455.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0454.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachel789

You did a great job with the nursery it's adorable!

I despise the dentist too and also would much rather go to the gyno! I just hate my teeth being messed with :growlmad:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Agreed, the nursery is really cute.

As for my chart, I was thinking the same thing about it being so different from my other ovulatory cycles... I am just trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks ladies. I think the room is cute too. Now I just need a baby to put in it. I feel like I put it off so long and I should have started earlier but I was so scared to buy anything early on. And then we had to wait for the shower to see what we still needed. I still have to go and pick a few things up but other than that, DH and I are as prepared as we can be. It's all so expensive though, it's unbelieveable. I recommend buying some things early on, or even before getting pregnant just to spread out the spending. Like buy lots of yoga or sweat pants for after baby's arrival when you won't be up to wearing (and might not fit into) your pants. I wear my yoga pants now but they roll down over my hips and they are actually a bit tight in the butt:blush:. I just feel like there's still so much to do sometimes. Anyhow baby is gentle this morning. That's ok because she was a little rough on me last night when I think she rolled to her other side because I felt her on one side, then she wiggled and pushed up against mybelly and rolled and then I felt her on the other side. She's really running out of room though, because when she turns like that she makes my belly buldge as she pushes to move. Feels so weird and kind of uncomfortable. Anyway I have an appt on Thurs when I will be 36 weeks! I hope the doctor says I am beginning to efface at least! I want progress!

Michelle your chart does look good. I'll keep my fx'd for you!

I hope everyone is well. I really need to clean the house a bit though....:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

My appt went well today. The dr found the heartbeat right away on the Doppler and It was very clear. My next appt is in a month and that is when we will find out the gender...I can't wait! Waiting a month is going to kill me, I have been having appts every two weeks or so since the start of pregnancy, time will drag.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay for hearing a heart beat. I can't wait until I hear that, it must be unbelievable :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'm surprised you've had so many appts so far but that's great for you and reassuring. I know it's going to feel like forever but your next appt will be here before you know it and all will be well in between. Then you'll have a million appts again when you get as far along as me and you'll be tired of seeing your doctor and waiting to meet baby. I can't wait until my baby is here! 
......But then I'll surely have to consider BC again. Which I am not looking forward to. But I plan on losing the weight again and being healthy so I'm hoping that will help my cycle get back to normal before/after having to go back on the pill or anything.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph how many kids do you want? When do you plan to try for your 2nd? 

We want no more than 2 and want them close in age so I think we would start trying again after one year because who knows how long it might take again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Steph how many kids do you want? When do you plan to try for your 2nd?
> 
> We want no more than 2 and want them close in age so I think we would start trying again after one year because who knows how long it might take again.

We haven't really talked about when we'll have another but I'm guessing probably when little girl is about 2 or so we'll be ready. I know we want at least 2 and always have. We'll probably stop there though as our house is small and it won't accomidate a whole pack of children. It's really hard for me to think that far into the future right now when I'm concentrating on getting this one out, lol. I guess we will see how we feel when we get there.


----------



## ImSoTired

Today I have a bit of energy and ambition (nesting?) so I'm taking advantage. I've already put away 3 baskets or laundry and dusted and vacuumed all of the upstairs. I need to take a lunch break I think and then I'll see if I can't get the kitchen and living room done as well. I LOVE having a clean house and I'll feel so much better when it's finished, at least for a week anyway.

Tomorrow I have my appt so I hope all goes well and baby is healthy. Fx'd they give me all good news. After my appt I plan on maybe doing some more christmas shopping and maybe picking up some odds and ends, maybe some groceries.I need to get it all done by thanksgiving or else I won't feel ready. If I can get it all done this week that would be great. Then I can just relax and live normally while I wait for her to arrive. I can't wait until she's here! I just hope I'm not pregnant for 6 more weeks. What a nightmare that would be. I am hoping she'll be here in 3! 

Hope everyone is doing well! I need to go and eat/work!


----------



## Rachel789

I want energy like that! I hope I get some back since I'm in the 2nd tri. Good luck at your appt!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg I still need to finish Christmas shopping and cleaning this house. There is simply not enough time and money in the world:dohh:. And my ambition comes and goes entirely too much.

My appt yesterday went well but nothing is happening yet. No dialation or effacement. I was very dissapointed. I do think the doctor said that the baby was engaged though but I may have misunderstood him. I'm hoping at least that is true. I need to get DH to take a bump pic for me tonight so I can tell if I've dropped at all. Fx'd I have! I'm hoping that my next appt I will have progressed a bit more and that'd make me feel good. They moved my appts from Thurs to Tues probably because Thanksgiving. So I go back on Tues already. I'm hoping for good news!

Anything new ladies? I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

At what point do you have to start going weekly? That is going to suck for me because my office is 35 mins from me :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> At what point do you have to start going weekly? That is going to suck for me because my office is 35 mins from me :dohh:

Beginning at 30 weeks appts are usually every 2 weeks, The last month, weeks 36-42, are weekly appts to check if there is any change in the cervix or your body is beginning to or preparing for labor and also just check the normal things they check at every appt to make sure they don't have to induce or have an emergency C-sec due to the baby being in distress, or a late forming issue such as BP (preE) or something like that. Sorry you have to drive a whole 35 min! That would be awful! I guess I got lucky that my doctor and the hospital is only about 10 min away. It'd probably be even shorter if this stupid construction on my street were over. I can't wait until it is as it's noisy and it makes simple trips so much longer. I wish it would just go away!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing too new here except sore nipples (only when I brush up on them on accident), an aching back, and strange soreness in my reproductive region in general at one point during the day... not like cramps though, just something weird like a dull throbbing pain or something, it's hard to explain. Could be nothing, could be something. Clomid has done some weird things to me, and I am not used to the effects of all the progesterone in my body after I actually ovulate. Temps are still in the 98s though, so I am still hoping and keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to hold out until Monday to test, but I might give up and test Sunday if I get too impatient.

I had a hard day at work and want to soak in a bubble bath, but I have to go out and eat for my brother in-law's birthday :/ Hope yall aren't as tired as me, I am going to be a mess when I finally get pregnant!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- those symptoms sound promising I really hope you get your bfp!!

Steph- there are drs around the corner from my house but this is a really good office, it is part of a university and they deliver at a top hospital where the place near me delivers somewhere I am not so comfortable with.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle that is terrific. I hope this is it for you, I have my fingers crossed!

Rachel I don't blame you for choosing the better hospital and doctors. I would too. I live closer to the better hospital in our area and my ob/gyn is the same one who delivered me and has a great reputation. I wouldn't expect you to choose anything less than the best! It's just annoying that you'll have to drive 35 mins each way. But it'll only be for the last 10 weeks or so that you'll be going so often so it shouldn't be too too bad.

I'm feeling ok today. Still waiting for more energy to get done what I need. I went to walmart last night and got some more stuff I think I'll need post partum. Now if I could just grocery shop today and maybe pick up a Christmas gift or two, that'd be great! We'll see what I can get around to doing as I just feel blah! Baby is quiet this morning but I can feel her doing something small, wiggling her toes or something. I just hope she is fine and I get to meet her soon. Can't wait. 

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Anything new girls?
Michelle I'm crossing my fingers for you!

I really need to get off of my butt today. Beginning to feel really anxious. I can't believe Thanksgiving is in less than 2 weeks. I'll be 38 weeks then! Girls on my pregnancy group thread are beginning to have their babies! I feel really crazy like I need to get things done now. I have to get things done today. I'd love to have it all done by Thanksgiving so I could have a relaxing holiday. So fx'd for that.

Last night I ate some frozen grapes and drank a cup on decaf tea and baby was crazy. She's moving this AM but not nearly as much as last night. I know she's ok. I can't believe my appt is tomorrow already. I was literally just there but the doctor wanted to move me to Tuesdays so here I am! This will technically be my 37 week appt. My ticker says I have 20-some days left:wacko: OMG!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

That is so crazy to see less than a month left on your ticker! As for me, my temp went down a bit, I don't have any af signs, but I took a test on 14dpo and it was a bfn. I know there is still a chance, but I also know enough to know where my temp is heading isn't a good sign, at least I know af should show up today or tomorrow to let me know either way. DH is going to be extra upset this time though, because he has to go get a SA at his doctor appointment on thursday and I think he was hoping I would be pregnant by then and he would be able to skip that part.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I'm sure my DH would try to avoid a SA also which is why I'm so happy we didn't have to go that route. He probably would have thrown a fit. I really hope your temp shoots back up and you get a bfp! That would be lovely. Your time is coming, hopefully soon and you really deserve it! You're doing great and you have a lot of patience and positivity! Can't wait until it's your turn. Hopefully now!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am hoping for a temp spike too. Poor DH is dreading it so bad, but I keep telling him that we need to know BOTH sides of the story not just mine. We finally got me ovulating, and if his swimmers aren't ready then we are going through all this stress for no reason. I am actually a little relieved to know that the next step is going to see someone that can hopefully test for a bunch of other stuff that my general doctor didn't. Hopefully starting with a ultra sound, heck I don't even know if my uterus isn't oddly shaped or if there are actually cysts on my ovaries or not. All my blood tests for PCOS came back negative, so we still don't know why I am not ovulating. I am also hoping that the doctor will tell DH to stop smoking in order to improve our chances. Maybe if he strongly says STOP instead of telling him that he SHOULD stop then he will finally have a really good reason.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh I definately think some one other than your regular doctor will be a great help. Maybe they'll find something else they need to fix and it'll be easier to get pregnant. I also understand your DH dreading it as I said mine would too. But if you can rule out that issue you are that much closer to getting a baby so it's worth it. I do think it'll happen soon though and it'll all be worth it! Ick about the smoking. DH and I both used to smoke and we quit together and thank God we did because I couldn't imagine kissing him and tasting that taste. I hope your DH quits too. But it is great that you are so positive and looking forward to seeing the doctor. I know it's going to be great and you'll be pregnant in no time. I still have hope for this cycle though as your lp was shorter last cycle. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah I was thinking about that, my lp has always been long, then I took a B complex last cycle thinking maybe I was lacking some B vitamins since I have heard that BCP can deplete your B vitamins. After my lp got shorter the cycle I took the vitamin B I freaked out and stopped taking them, it seems to be making my lp go back to normal, or hopefully there is a better reason :) I asked DH the other day if he regrets us using BCP for so long and if he would have rather us tried since the day we married and he still says he is glad that we waited. All the while I am sitting here thinking that we could already have a little one running around. DH was bound and determined to own a house before we started trying. My emotions about timing are really mixed, but I am sure once I have a child I will be glad we waited.


----------



## ImSoTired

While I have my most recent bump pic, here it is. I'm taking them every 2 weeks until delivery now so I can tell if I drop at all. Nothing yet:cry: Looks just like the pic I took at 34+2 and this one is 36+2.

Michelle I hope the lp thing was just a coincidence and that you get your bfp this time. It's strange that B would do that but you never know. Our bodies can react so differently to something so small and we have discovered that the hard way! I know I sometimes think if we had begun having kids when I wanted to and I never took BC we'd probably have a few, older by now. But I am happy that I waited until we got a house and even though things could be better for us I don't think we could be more ready right now. I'm also older and more mature and I'm happy I got nearly 10 years of 'alone time' with DH before bringing a baby into it. I know I'll always look back on that time and remember how much I love him. And now we are just so happy to be meeting our baby soon and I couldn't see us being as happy a few years back. It all works out well. I'm sure it will for you too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0476.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- I am so sorry about the bfn :( if af shows did you decide on going to a specialist?

Steph- wow less than a month that will be here before you know it!!!!

I am doing well. I have been feeling good lately and my appetite is much better. I have gained 2 pounds so far. Hoping I can keep it at this pace of a pound a week.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww your bump still looks so cute!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:D Love the bump pictures Steph.

Rachel- yes I am suppose to talk to a specialist my next appointment. I haven't made the appointment yet, i am not for sure i need it yet, but maybe i should call. I guess the appointment could either to be to confirm pregnancy or discuss what is next. DH has an appointment this thursday though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Glad to hear you are feeling good, Rachel! The second tri is by far the easiest for most and you'll now start the weight gain and start to show! 2 lbs, lol, how sweet. I'm coming up on 30:wacko:! I hope I can lose it all afterward. Thanks on the bump compliments, I'm waiting for it to 'drop' I can't decide if it has at all. I think not. I did just get some awful painful twinges down low today twice. Enough to make me stop what I'm doing and say ouch. I can only guess it's baby's head pushing down. I hope it means something is happening because I'd love to get this show on the road and begin to effece/dialate. That way in a few weeks things will be somewhat progressed. Even though I know it doesn't mean much and I can (and probably will) still go overdue.

Michelle I so hope that the next time you go to the doctor it is to confirm the pregnancy but if you get af I'd just go ahead and make the appt. That way you'll be seeing someone with a better understanding of fertility and you'll be better off for your next cycle. It can only help you and I hope, if you need to make that call, that it does. I know Rachel had a much better time seeing someone more equipped and educated in the field of fertility.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I think I mentioned before I loved my specialist. If you end up having to go I am confident you will be happy with your decision. 

Dh had two sa's he didn't give me any problems with getting it done, he didn't even hesitate but i could def see why many men dont want to do it. The first one he did his deposit at the lab but the second he did it at home then dropped it off and he said he much more preferred that way. Hopefully your dh can do the same.


----------



## ImSoTired

Having another pelvic exam today so not very excited about it. Who would be excited about it?:wacko: I am however hoping he says I'm beginning to efface or something. I'd love to have a bit of something going on that'll make me feel like my body is readying itself for labor. Fx'd! I'd love to cut down on the # of pelvic exams I have to have by delivering this baby!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck I hope something is happening...keep us posted!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg. I had an awful day. Tuesday's at my Ob's office is much busier than Thurs. I waited for at least an hour when they usually take me right in. There was a little girl who was just wandering the waiting room freely and not really behaving. After a while I really had to pee but I didn't want to go because I knew I'd have to give a sample. Finally a nurse takes me in. Totally yells my weight in front of a bunch of people:dohh: She asks me what's wrong and I told her I'd been waiting and had to pee. She said well you should have gone and I told her why I haden't. I also said it's awful busy here today. I'm not used to Tuesdays and so far I miss coming on Thursdays. And she got kind of angry and said well you should come between 1 and 3 on Tues we aren't as busy then and I told her I have always prefered morning appts for this sort of thing (pelvic exams). SHe said well that's your choice and ran out of the room! Didn't tell me to leave my sample or give me the robe to get undressed or anything. What a b*tch! I wanted to cry! So the doctor comes in 5 min later and says why aren't you undressed? I need to examine you today. And I told him point blank the nurse didn't tell me to. So he left for a few min and I got undressed. He came and examined me and no change:cry:. Nothing new. I was so disappointed. Baby may be a touch lower though because my belly actually measured an cm smaller than last week. I just want to :cry:! Then I went Christmas shopping and spent too much money so now I'm miserable, broke, and feeling guilty about spending. And I so hope I don't get that nurse next week.:cry::cry::nope:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience! That nurse sounds like she was very rude. The good news is you are nearing the end of your pregnancy so you won't have to be going there all the time soon. I hope you feel better soon, try not to let it get to you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

The :witch: showed up today. I expected it, but DH is grumpy/sad. I am nervous for his appointment now because I want his SA come back normal.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry about AF, Michelle. But at least you were ready for it and it means you had a pretty normal cycle. I know that my DH would be really irritable if he had to have an SA and would probably prefer to do it at home if he could. I hope there isn't anything wrong and odds are that there isn't anything wrong. Something's just not coming together for you guys but I don't think it's anything serious. I hope you are looking forward to seeing a specialist. I know they'll be able to fix you up 1-2-3. 

As for me I'm just still irritated about my appt yesterday:wacko:. I can only hope I don't come across that nurse again and that my body begins to get ready for delivery. I'm kind of anxious about it and I need to try to relax. I cleaned a lot on Monday and got a lot of shopping done yesterday so I am just going to take today and try to relax. I began drinking RLT and taking EPO to try and get something going, and I'm going to start walking, eating pineapple, and having a lot of sex. So I hope that these things will start something slowly. It really doesn't look like I'll be having my baby early although I'd love to.Fx'd.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well hopefully she comes at least a week early. Isn't it good to keep her "baking" in there as long as possible? I mean I know she will be perfectly fine a week or two early, but isn't it good to stay in there the whole 40 weeks? I ask because I have never been pregnant and haven't got to ask the doctors the billions of questions I am sure I will have when I finally get my bfp. Also I hope you don't run into that nurse again either, she needs an attitude adjustment, you can't be mean to pregnant ladies. I guess it can't be easy to deal with some pregnant ladies though, she might have had tons of mean moody ladies that day, hopefully for everyone she isn't always like that. I would be mad too if I were you.

As for me this cycle is a lot like the last one, light/medium af on day one and then HEAVY flow on day two like I am dying. So far this morning it isn't painful though, and it seems a little thinner since I took baby asprin most of the cycle, which is good, because last time it was crazy thick looking. I can't wait to talk to the specialist because I have no idea what is going on and if my lining is too thick, too thin, just right but something else is crazy. Part of me starts to think maybe my only problem is ovulation and DH might have slight problem, but I kind of feel like my problems would be easier to fix then sperm problems, so I am kind of nervous. I don't want him to close off emotionally after a bad sperm analysis and just want to quit trying.


----------



## ImSoTired

At this point the only thing that baby is doing is practicing breathing in amniotic fluid, gaining weight, and developing her brain. All of which she could definately be doing outside of me which is why they wouldn't likely stop labor that begins at 36 or 37 weeks and that's also why 37 weeks is considered a 'full term' baby. So yes a baby who stays in until 40 weeks would probably be a bit more alert and practiced at everything but ultimately it isn't that different then if the baby had been born a week or two early. And I'm completely uncomfortable and anxious so having baby at 38 or 39 weeks wouldn't hurt a thing. They always say that it's fine for baby's to come 2 weeks early or 2 weeks late. Though it's more risky to be late because at a certain point the placenta stops doing such a great job supporting baby because baby is fully developed. I just really want to get it over with! You'll probably feel the same way when you are as far along as I am. A lot of women do. 

I wouldn't worry that there are a lot of issues with you or with your DH's sperm. There probably isn't. Some people just have a hard time catching the egg and that may be all it really is. Now that the drugs have you ovulating it's probably just a matter of time. The specialist will igure it all out and have you pregnant in no time. You might just need a small tweak or a different drug or something. 

Sorry about AF. I know I've had some super heavy, super painful ones so I hope you don't have any like that!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Oh okay, I knew they were fully developed by 37 weeks, but I thought there was some sort of advantage to staying in there past that. I know for sure I will feel the same way, especially since I am going to be a blimp during the summer if I get pregnant in the next few months. I was trying to avoid being huge during the summer months because I know I will be extra hot and miserable, but apparently my child wants to be a summer or fall baby. I can't wait for the appointment tomorrow, but I am nervous that they are going to just talk to us today and then make us make another appointment for a SA and other tests. I don't want to have him go through it twice. I am pretty sure we are just going to have to give it up and tell his aunt and uncle soon if we have any more appoinments where he has to be there and take off work.


----------



## ImSoTired

Well if you have to be pg during the summer, so be it. It's still all worth it. Just as I didn't really want a Christmas/Dec baby. I got one anyway and it'll be fine! Just make sure your AC is in working order come the heat! I really hope your appt goes well and your poor DH doesn't have a hard time. I'm sure when it comes to this type of appt that the men are just as nervous and anxious as the women. Because it's sort of invasive in a way and personal, and he may be afraid that he is the problem. But I do hope that everything is fine.

I didn't do much yesterday and I had a nice nap. It was all very nice but then I barely slept last night. The baby was pretty quiet yesterday and it made me kinda nervous. I still do feel her, just gentle and not as often. I hope she's ok.Maybe just sleepy from a growth spurt. I'm 37 weeks today! Unbelieveable!I can't wait to meet her and I hope she's ready soon. I'm frustrated and excited at once. Feeling kinda blah so far today and hoping it goes away and I can get moving a little. Maybe it'll help with this constipation I have:blush:. It's getting annoying.

I hope you're all well and having a great day.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your appt Michelle I hope all goes well and as smoothly as possible for your dh and the results come back perfect!

Steph- your baby will be here so soon I am jealous! I am already impatient I really want to meet my baby. I am just really looking forward to finding out the gender which is 3 weeks from today. I really think we are having a little boy :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I cannot believe I am as far along as I am. And I'm just as jealous of the women who are having their baby's already in the pregnancy thread I am in. I can't believe you're finding out the gender in a few weeks. It's so exciting. I feel like it was yesterday that DH and I found out that baby was a girl. I'll never forget the smile on his face, even though I knew he wanted a boy he still couldn't be upset that he was going to have a daughter. It was so sweet and it's a memory I'll have forever. I have some pain in my lower left side. I'm not sure if maybe baby is pressing on something but I hope it's a good sign! I'm getting so anxious!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So the doctor seemed hopeful, but all he did at the appointment is look at DH and ask a bunch of questions. DH is suppose to call and set up a time to drop off a sample once they finally call us back. All the doctor really told us is for him to stop smoking as soon as possible and other then that we don't know where to go until we get the results of the SA. Hopefully he can drop it off early next week. As for me and my next doctors appointment I called my doctor yesterday to see what he wanted to do next and they are suppose to call me today to see if they have someone they usually refer me to.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So the doctor seemed hopeful, but all he did at the appointment is look at DH and ask a bunch of questions. DH is suppose to call and set up a time to drop off a sample once they finally call us back. All the doctor really told us is for him to stop smoking as soon as possible and other then that we don't know where to go until we get the results of the SA. Hopefully he can drop it off early next week. As for me and my next doctors appointment I called my doctor yesterday to see what he wanted to do next and they are suppose to call me today to see if they have someone they usually refer me to.

I hope your DH takes the doctor's advice and quits smoking and I hope his SA goes well. I'm sure he'll be more comfortable doing it at home and dropping it off. As for you I hope they can get you in and get you all checked out. I'm sure everything will be fine and they'll help you get pregnant in no time!


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard smoking can have an affect on sperm so hopefully he can quit and this gives him a good reason to!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I hope he can quit smoking, but he has tried thousands of times. As for me, I don't know what is going to happen, I guess I am on a natural cycle this month, which probably means I will have to take provera to get my next af. We will see, my body always suprises me.


----------



## Rachel789

Well....I just thought I would mention the cycle I got my surprise bfp was the cycle after I stopped clomid after being on it for three cycles...I really hope the same happens for you! My dr told me clomid stays in your system for up to 70 some days so it def could still have an affect!


----------



## ImSoTired

Fx'd for this non medicated cycle, Michelle. Rachel has a good point about her getting her bfp the cycle she was off of clomid.

Baby's quiet time has ended and she is moving a lot and her movements are giving me cramps. I'm hoping that is a sign that I won't be pregnant for TOO much longer and my body is getting ready for delivery. I think it would be ideal to go into labor in about 2 weeks. Baby will be further developed and I'll be even more mentally prepared and wanting her out. I just feel really uncomfortable and tired. Hoping it all goes well and everything is fine. I'm so tired of going to see my OB already. I noticed at my last few appts he's been very casual with me and he actually calls me Steph instead of Stephanie. You know you're seeing your doctor too much when it's as casual as that! I'd really love to see less of him and more of my baby! Can't wait until she comes!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't believe in less than a month Steph will have a baby, and Rachel will know the sex of hers! Time flies by so quickly, I just hope as time flies by something happens for me, because time is flying, but my progress is stuck on pause. Hopefully they can get DH in to the testing lab asap when he calls monday, so we can get some results already! I wish doctors offices were open on the weekends.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I know something is going to happen for you and I hope it's soon!

I'm feeling pretty good today and hoping that means I can get a few things done around here. Although the house is mostly clean, you know there's always something to do and touching up that needs to be done! Tomorrow is my 38 week appt technically. Not excited to go see the doctor as I just don't think anything is happening. Though I wish it would! I'd like to at least start to efface or dilate even if it means she's still 3 weeks from coming! I'm just dreading going too far past my due date! On the bright side of things, all of my Christmas shopping is done! It's one less thing I have to worry about so I'm pretty relieved about that. All I have to do is a load of baby's laundry and buy a few good nursing bras. Then I think I will be completely ready as far as baby goes. I'm just feeling like I want everything perfect and to stay that way until baby arrives. Nesting I'm guessing. I just hope I'm able to keep up some energy as the night before last I only slept like 3 1/2 hrs!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-Once you get the ball rolling on all the tests you and your DH have to do and start getting results you will really feel better and like you are getting somewhere. At least that's how I felt. Every test down would be another thing I could check off the list. I hope it goes by fast for you and you get you bfp asap.

Steph-I can see why you would dread going past your due date as I am sure the bigger you get the more uncomfortable you get. I hope you are fortunate enough to at least have your baby by your due date.

All is well here, just counting down the days for my gender scan and looking forward to time off during the holidays. I can't wait until I can start feeling the baby kicking and moving. I have read it can happen anytime between now and 22 weeks but for most people it is between 18-20 I hope it happens any day now for me, I am so impatient!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I'm absolutely huge and I get these terrible pains in my 'girly area'. I also have sore ribs, tension headaches, lower back pain, minor swelling, and I wake up twice a night and sometimes can't get back to sleep. I'm not even sure the word uncomfortable covers it anymore. I'll be happy as long as she isn't late, but I feel like she will be and it's driving me crazy thinking about it! 

I began to feel baby's movements at around 17 weeks but they were very light, not consistant, and I didn't know whether it was her or gas or something. The placenta was in the way most of the time though so I didn't feel everything. At around 20-22 weeks I began to really feel her and know it had to be her though it was still inconsistant. I could feel it, and occasionally see it from the outside around 20 weeks or so also. It just got stronger and stronger and more noticable as time went on. Now the movements are almost painful sometimes. It's definately a joy though and I love it. Makes me a little more confident that the baby is ok. Rachel you will definately be feeling baby at anytime now. I can't believe you'll be finding out the gender soon! It's all gone so fast!


----------



## Rachel789

Here is a bump pic, I am just about 16 weeks here :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww Rachel! Little bitty bump but it's definately there. I can tell you're pregnant! You'll be getting bigger and bigger everyday! You're so lucky that you're still so small! I wish I were still that small! 

I have an OB appt today:wacko: I'm not looking forward to it at all. I really hope something is happening but I don't expect that it is. I really don't want to keep going to the OB even when nothing is happening. It's disappointing.

Hope you ladies have a nice day.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck today...hope you come back with good news!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aw :) Cute bump. My sister didn't start showing until 6 months... on one hand I hope I show before that, on another, I know I will wish to be small again as soon as I feel like I am huge. 

Nothing over here so far, just in the resting stage I guess. Trying to decide if I should even use opks. If by some miracle I ovulate on my own I don't want to miss it, butaybe we ned a break.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I am really short with a short torso so baby had no where to go but out! So I could tell very early on that my uterus was bulging but other people really didn't think I looked pregnant around 16-20 weeks. Maybe they just thought I looked fat? Anyhow...

Maybe it is a good idea if you just take a break and BD casually throughout this cycle. But then again I'd want to know when I O'd because then you won't know when to expect AF and you might (though I hope not) have a long cycle or not O. What is the next step? Are you keeping in touch with the specialist and they'll let you know whether the want you to start with provera if this cycle runs long? I agree though that you may just want to relax and not use opks. I think both Rachel and I both got our bfps on cycles where we didn't expect much and were taking a 'relaxed' approach. Maybe it's a coincidence or maybe there's something to it:shrug: Either way, I am keeping my fx'd for you and I wish you tons of :dust: So exciting!

I am getting nervous for this stupid appt today. I don't want to go!:cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Had my appt today. I actually lost a lb and the doctor says my belly is measuring perfect now (now that I've caught up to it!lol). I had the nasty nurse again but she wasn't as rude this time. Still not pleasant but not a complete b*tch either. Doctor was in a good mood as he has been usually and very friendly. He said I am 50% effaced, a 'fingertip' dilated (sounds gross, right?), and baby is at -1 station which means she is slightly more engaged than last time but not near fully. So there was some progress but not very much. I'm hoping this means my body has some clue about what it's up against and in the next few weeks it will be better prepared!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear things are changing even if its just small changes. It's a good sign!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes so glad that there is something going on even though it really doesn't mean much and I can still go overdue. I was honestly worried that my body wouldn't know what to do and I wouldn't dilate or efface on my own and they'd have to induce or give me a c section. Now I at least have the feeling my body knows what it's up against. I also hope it means I'll be meeting my baby soon, in a week or so. Though there's no guarantee there. 

Feeling pretty normal today, like nothing new. Wanting to just do some touch up cleaning so I can relax on Thanksgiving. The doctor told me yesterday that he always has one woman go into labor on Thanksgiving and joked that it might be me. He told me he'd prefer if I didn't (so he can enjoy Thanksgiving). lol. I'm sure I won't. He was just making jokes and I surely won't go into labor tomorrow, besides DH loves Thanksgiving and would want to stay and eat before going to the hospital:haha:

Hope you girls have a good holiday!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I thinks all the doctors are on holiday leave for the week. I left a message on friday, then called again monday and still got the answering machine. Even the sperm analysis place isn't answering my calls. I guess I just have to wait until next week when all the holiday mess is over for a few weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope you can get your appts set up this week and I hope they go well for you! Fx'd for this cycle!

I hope you all had a nice holiday and weekend!

Not much to report here. I'm still pregnant and getting increasingly anxious about it. I think my belly may have dropped a bit and I have a lot of sharp pains in my cervix but my BH contractions have been at a minimum. I do have some tailbone pain and some mild cramping but nothing much more. Baby is often quiet but is still moving enough to get my counts in:shrug: It's got me worried but I think she's fine. Maybe she's just tired from moving down? I also feel like I may be constipated this AM so I'm disappointed. Just hoping I get some sign that labor is coming. 

I have been nesting like mad the last few days and I have decorated the house completely for Christmas. I have a handful of things I want to pick up from the store, including groceries, and I want to start wrapping gifts. I haven't been leaving the house without it being perfect just in case I go into labor. 

Unfortunately there's been a death in the family, so I'm unsure if I'll have to reschedule my appt on Tues but I do hope that when I eventually go that I am progressing. It's just a very stressful time for us and I only have about 11 days to go. I hope the baby isn't late!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow in about a week and a half your baby will finally be here yay!! That is a good idea to make sure the house stays clean so you are well prepared when you go into labor. So sorry to hear about the death in your family :(

We had a great holiday and also put up our decorations! I am glad we got it done already. We are going away thurs-mon back to my hometown because one of my good friends is getting married. I am looking forward to seeing everyone but not looking forward to the cold weather in Michigan! Then when we get back Monday we only have to wait a few more days to find out the gender...can't wait!

Michelle- I hope you are able to get everything going this week. When is your first appt with the specialist?


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks, Rachel.

Michelle, any luck getting appts set up?

Still waiting for baby. I'm feeling really tired and anxious. Have been cleaning a lot everyday and anxious to get everything done ASAP. I'm always wanting to go and pick things up immediately instead of waiting and cleaning immediately instead of letting it sit. I'm hoping it's a good sign that things will happen soon even though I have no other indication that I will go into labor. I have an occasional, mild, BH contraction and the occasional period-like cramp and that is all. I go see my doctor, yet again, tomorrow. I'm hoping there has been a little more progress as I've been having some pelvic and cervical pressure. I really don''t think I want to wait another 10 days or more! I want this done, NOW! Getting so antsy!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I called the fertility specialist and they can't get me in until January 10th! I guess with my long cycles that will be fine, especially since I might have to take provera for 10 days to jump start a period. Jan 10th just seems so far away, I can't help but panic at the thought of waiting until then. I guess I just got used to making appointments about two weeks out rather then a few months out. I wonder if they decide to do testing after the initial appointment if I am going to have to wait two months to get in just to do those test. I am horrible at waiting and I don't want to deal with waiting for af to come on her own for months on end.


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh that sucks you have to wait so long. I am sure the holidays makes them have even less time for appts so that's probably why. I think I only had to wait a couple weeks for my initial appt. once you are a patient there I don't see you having to wait that long in the future. 

I totally understand not wanting to wait around even longer I know how much torture that is :( hopefully with the holidays it will go by fast for you.

There is still hope for you to o this cycle. As I said before I o'ed and got pregnant my first cycle off clomid after being on it for 3 cycles. My dr said it stays in your system up to 70 some days so it still helps some women o the first cycle off. I would def bd every other day starting now.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, sorry they can't get you in until January, but in the scheme of things, especially with the holidays to keep you busy, it isn't all that far off. I'm guessing the first appts will be discussions and appts for a sono probably within 2 weeks and some bloodwork slips for you and maybe your DH. I just hope this cycle isn't too long for you but Rachel has a good point and I hope you O anyway due to clomid still in your system. I know the waiting is always the worst part:dohh:. I hope it goes well for you though!

As for me I'm just waiting for any sign that this baby is on the way. Other than being really tired and having some headaches and mild cramping, I don't have much going on. The doctor said yesterday that nothing had changed since last week and he wants to check the size of the baby and everything with a scan on Fri. I'm excited to see the baby one more time but also very nervous. He actually thought the baby had moved back up a little from last week:nope:. So no progress. My due date is almost a week away and notta! I'm really anxious and I just hope that something happens soon. 

Rachel are you feeling little flutters and bubbles yet? It's not gas, it's the baby! I know when I was around 17 weeks I felt a little flutter once in a great while and assumed it was just gas or something. You'll definately be feeling something within the next few weeks! How exciting! And I'm guessing you'll know the gender by Christmas? Also exciting!I hope it's all going well!

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I am away for a friends wedding until Monday so I won't be on much but all is well here. We find out the gender on one week! Can't wait! I think I am feeling the baby lately it does feel like bubbles and it doesn't feel like anything I've ever felt before so I am pretty sure it's the baby :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle hope you're doing well and I hope you O on your own this cycle. Fx'd!

Rachel have fun while you're away! Congrats on feeling baby move. In just a month or so those feelings will get much much stronger. It's all very strange in a good way. Can't wait to hear if you're having a boy or a girl.

I'm still pregnant. Still waiting. It feels like the TWW all over. I'm as ready as I'll ever be yet nothing, no sign. Have a sono today to check baby's size and all. I just hope she's all fine and that something happens soon.

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

No change. Nothing new. Baby is nearing the 7lb mark. Still waiting. Keep your fx'd she comes this weekend! I am hoping!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: Yay for nearing 7 pounds. Hopefully she will be on time and not late.

Still haven't ovulated. DH can't bd today or tomorrow, because he has a SA on monday morning. Which means that we won't be able to BD until tuesday. I am guessing I will miss ovulation this cycle unless I ovulate really late, which I guess is highly possible. I haven't really been on top of taking OPKs either, I sort of feel like taking it a lot more casual this month. 

On tuesday I have to get 8 small cavities filled, one wisdom tooth pulled, and get fitted for a crown on one tooth. Then in January, I have to get two more wisdom teeth pulled, and two more crowns put in. I guess it's good that I am not pregnant yet, because if they don't do the crowns, two of those three teeth could end up needing root canals. Sadly I have genetically weak teeth, but I am glad that I am finally getting everything fixed. Maybe by mid January I could have beautiful cavity free teeth and an amazing bfp.

Rachel- I can't wait to find out if you are team pink or team blue!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle. Sorry you have to have all of that dental work done. I HATE the dentist and I am 99% sure I have at least one cavity that'll need to be taken care of after the baby comes. I'm less afraid of giving birth than going to the dentist actually. I hope it all goes well though and you get a nice bfp soon! 

I'm still waiting. I've had increasing BH contractions but no other signs. It's really depressing at this point and I cry at least once a day because I'm dying to just get it over with. I don't want to leave the house or anything but I have 2 doctors appts this week:wacko:. I just feel like hibernating until I go into labor. It's so frustrating. I'm still running around trying to get the house spotless but then another day goes by and I feel like I've wasted my time. The baby is as always on and off active and although her movements haven't been hurting me, my body is very achey and it's getting much harder to get around. My waddling has definately gotten worse and I have a really hard time getting up off of the floor. Rolling over and getting out of bed feels like it takes more effort than running a mile! And I'm just plain sore and tired. It's time for this baby to come out. I hope the doctor doesn't let me go too far past my due date.

Rachel, I hope you had a nice weekend!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh I hate the dentist too! I went for a cleaning a month ago and told the hygienist to leave one of my teeth alone and don't clean it because its so sensitive it hurts when they clean it! Luckily she said it didn't need cleaning but it will some day I'm sure and I bet I will need a root canal on it one day I am already dreading it. Michelle I have genetically weak teeth as well no matter how well I take care of them I have issues it sucks :dohh: I hope all goes well at your appts and its as painless as possible!

Steph- I hope your baby comes soon, I can totally understand why you are anxious for things to get going. When is your due date?

I had a nice weekend visiting with family and friends. I am getting so excited to find out the baby's gender Thursday. I hope the baby cooperates so the sonographer can get a clear view and know for sure what we are having. I still think its a boy and while I will be happy with either gender I think I am slightly preferring a boy for our first :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I am due on Thursday and still no sign of labor. I'm more and more emotional and impatient everyday. I had an appt today and I am slightly more engaged and effaced but dilation is still only 1/2cm or so. :nope: Not enough progress. I go back to the doctor AGAIN on Fri and then on Mon. I'm so tired of going for internal exams. It's quite uncomfortable. I am also just a nervous wreck about the baby's movement as they gave me another NST today and It actually stresses me out as opposed to reassuring me. I just want to get her out now while she's still ok in there. I worry about everything especially now in my overly-emotional state. All I can hope for is that I go into labor naturally before my next appt on Fri, so keep your fx'd! The nurse did say though that as long as my cervix keeps ripening he shouldn't let me go more than a week overdue. Fx'd it's sooner than later! 

Rachel glad you had a good weekend and hope your baby cooperates on Thurs.

Michelle I don't have great teeth either unfortunately. One of my friends had very genetically weak teeth and no matter how much she cleaned them and cared for them they would break and rot and chip. She actually ended up getting dentures until she can afford to get implants. It's pretty bad especially because she's only 25 but it happens sometimes. Just be glad you don't need to get dentures like my poor friend!


----------



## Mom2009

Mandie831 said:


> I recently started a new post before I found this one, i tok BCP for like 3 years, and have gotten 3 natural and 1 induced period in nearly 2 years, still trying to get things to come right.
> 
> Its been making me really depress, I neither get my period or ovulate, the last one I got was back in August.
> 
> I started Vitex about 3 weeks ago, but nothing so far.
> I have a dr appt on Monday, so I hope they can help me.

Have you tried fertiliy tea? Its called fetilitea. It has helped me to ovulate and lots of it. I mean the snot looking kind that is suppose to be the most fertile. You can buy it on ebay or amazon. Its like 15$ and u drink 2-3 cups a day. It is also suppose to help regulate your cycle as well. I have only been on it for like 2 weeks now so it has not done anything to my cycle as of yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

Mom2009 said:


> Mandie831 said:
> 
> 
> I recently started a new post before I found this one, i tok BCP for like 3 years, and have gotten 3 natural and 1 induced period in nearly 2 years, still trying to get things to come right.
> 
> Its been making me really depress, I neither get my period or ovulate, the last one I got was back in August.
> 
> I started Vitex about 3 weeks ago, but nothing so far.
> I have a dr appt on Monday, so I hope they can help me.
> 
> Have you tried fertiliy tea? Its called fetilitea. It has helped me to ovulate and lots of it. I mean the snot looking kind that is suppose to be the most fertile. You can buy it on ebay or amazon. Its like 15$ and u drink 2-3 cups a day. It is also suppose to help regulate your cycle as well. I have only been on it for like 2 weeks now so it has not done anything to my cycle as of yet.Click to expand...

I have no experience with fertilitea. I did however have luck with vitex to regulate my cycle but it probably wouldn't have worked had I not been dieting/exercising. If you have any weight or thyroid issues it's best to get them taken care of as it can help to regulate cycles.The vitex did take the 8 weeks for me to regulate as well as the bottle suggested. As for CM I used EPO and got a bit more fertile CM when taken, as directed, the first 2 weeks of my cycle. Best of luck to you, using fertilitea. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My dentist appointment went okay, glad I have suffered through braces though because that would have been a bit much if I wasn't used to people in my mouth for more than an hour. Luckly I didn't even get sick in the middle of the night like last time. I was even well enough to go to the hair dresser this morning and get some peekaboo highlights like I have been wanting for months.

Nothing new on the fertility front, temps still low and any OPKs taken have all been negative. CM is very abundant, but still creamy and not clearing up at all. I am going to talk to the doctor next week about when I should start provera. I am very much enjoying the break though, I have even enjoyed a cup or two of tea while out to eat, which I have been avoiding due to the caffine. I guess we are just taking it as it goes on the bding front too, I kind of want DH to have a stress free month. I could tell that last month all this trying to concieve madness was wearing on him, so we are just going to enjoy the holidays and wait for our January 10th fertility appointment.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- that is a good idea to just take some time for yourselves sometimes and just relax and not focus on ttc. At least you know you have the ball rolling and things will get sorted out soon enough :thumbup: 

Steph- anything new yet?

I am so upset because I came down with a cold. I hate being sick and it especially sucks being pregnant and sick. I just know I caught this stupid cold from the airplane Monday :growlmad: 

Dh took half a day today for the ultrasound and I thought we would have a nice day after and shop for the baby and get dinner but now I am feeling like shit, so annoying! :( I can't wait to find out what the baby is though!


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy your dentist appt went well, Michelle. I'm also happy you are relaxing and not worrying much about ttc. There will be plenty of time for that when you begin seeing the specialist.

Rachel, sorry about the cold. I know there isn't much you can take for it so you'll likely have to tough it out. Congrats on the gender scan today though. I hope baby cooperates.

As for me nothing is happening and I am a nervous/anxious mess. I can't believe it is my due date. I'm so emotional and everyone keeps calling and texting asking how I am. As if I wouldn'tcall them when baby arrives?! Just leave me alone and STOP reminding me that the baby isn't here yet. I hae everything completely done in the house and I have nothing more to do. I just keep trudging through each day with no sign of labor and I'm getting increasingly stressed. Feeling just awful. I hope something happens son or I might go crazy!:cry:

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Rachel789

I really hope things get going ASAP! I understand why you are anxious but as I am sure you know it is totally normal especially for your first pregnancy to go over you due date. Try your best to relax and enjoy your last hours/days without a baby to look after 24/7.


----------



## Rachel789

You have any last bump pics to post for us?


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes I know it's normal to go past my due date but I am just more than ready for this to be over. I get more and more stressed each day wich isn't good for me or for baby. It's time for her to come out and I am really trying to be patient but it's VERY difficult when everything is done and all I can do is sit here and worry.

No bump pic yet. DH has to take it as I can't reach far enough to take it myself anymore. I will probably have him take one tonight or tomorrow.

Good luck at your appt, Rachel.


----------



## Rachel789

Well looks like I am on the same team as you steph...we are having a girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Awww :) Now I really need to have a boy to add a little testosterone to this thread :) 

Dh's SA results came back today. He is 100% normal, so now we just need to get me all figured out. I am kind of sad that I am the only one with a problem, but I am glad that we don't have to deal with issues from both sides.

Steph, I agree with Rachel on the late factor. I was a week late, hopefully your little girl isn't as stubborn as I was. I am getting more and more nervous to be at that ready to get it over with stage around late summer/fall when I am burning hot. She will be here just in time for cold snuggly weather :)


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle that is great news your dh's SA came back normal. Trust me that is one huge thing that you can check off the list and one less thing to worry about. I was sooooo relieved when dh's came back good. Have you ever had an ultrasound? I wouldn't be surprised if you have polycystic ovaries. You can have it without abnormal hormones levels because you ovulate so infrequently that is pretty much what happens the cysts form because your body likely tries to o and fails and those follies become little cysts. That is what was happening with me. Good news is with the meds out there today it is an easy fix and maybe you will do better with femara as opposed to clomid. I wish you the best of luck and I know your bfp is around the corner.


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow, Rachel! Congrats on the pink bump. It's pretty exciting isn't it? Even though I was leaning toward boy myself I was more than happy that baby turned out to be a girl! Girl clothes are the cutest anyway.:flower: I wouldn't mind a boy next time though!

Michelle it is great that your DH's results came back normal. I agree with Rachel about the polycystic ovaries buecause you seem to be healthy otherwise and your bloods have come back normal in the past. That isn't really a big deal for most women though and they'll have you fixed up in no time. I wouldn't be surprised, now that you will be seeing the specialist, if you got your bfp right off the bat!

I went to the doctor yet again today and he says that my cervix still hasn't changed.:nope: I was hoping it would have because I've been getting a lot of sharp pains in my cervix and BH contractions. I also woke up with a bit of an upset stomach which got me excited that my clearout might be coming. But of course the doctor dashed away all of my hopes. I go again on Monday and then again Thursday unless of course baby comes somewhere in between. The doctor said I should have this baby by next weekend regardless as he won't let me go more than a day or so past 41 weeks. I'm glad for that but at the same time I just hope it happens naturally sooner than later. I don't want to wait that long. I can't wait until she's here. Also I'm really getting annoyed by the whole world calling and asking how I am. :dohh: I feel like screaming at them! 

Anyway hope you're all well and I hope you have a great weekend! I'll hopefully have a baby soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I got a positive face on my digital OPK yesterday, and BD'd last night just in case. I am not getting my hopes up that I actually ovulated, but I guess my temps will tell. I too think an ultra sound will tell us a lot, I can't wait to hopefully get some answers finally. I am a little afraid of it being something that is a little more hard to fix then PCOS though... I am nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## ImSoTired

I wouldn't be worried, Michelle. If it were something more serious the odds are that they would have figured it out by now through bloodwork or whatever. I think you may just have some sort of small issue that is preventing you from ovulating regularly. Fx'd for that pos opk! I hope you get a nice temp rise in the next few days.

I woke up at 330 just completely unable to sleep even though I am tired. I had A LOT of BH contractions last night and some mild cramping on and off. Now this AM I think I had a bit of bloody show/ loss of mucus plug and the cramping has continued perhaps with some mild contractions? I keep feeling as though I need to use the bathroom but I think I'm still a bit constipated. :dohh: I hope a good clearout happens before I go into active labor! I have a feeling it's close though and I may be a mommy by Monday? Fx'd for that but I'm not going to hold my breath! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh how exciting steph it sounds like your baby will be here soon!!!

Michelle- yay for a +opk! I hope you get a temp rise soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Well the fact that we haven't heard from you steph I am assuming is a good sign that you are having your baby girl!! Yay!! I can't wait to hear how everything goes :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fingers crossed! Can't wait to hear that she is here.

It turns out I didn't ovulate, so I am ready to start taking the provera again and start over. I don't know if I should start provera soon and be in the middle of my cycle Jan 10th, or wait for another week or so and be at the begining of my cycle around my Jan 10th appointment. I guess it doesn't matter which i choose, since I will probably not get another real chance until Feb after all the testing... I guess I will wait a few days since my average cycle has been about 35-36 days.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear you didn't o Michelle :( good thing provera is available so you don't have to have any more crazy long cycles. Your appt will be here before you know it and you will be on your way to your long awaited bfp!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry I've not been on. As you can imagine, I've been busy! On friday my doctor's appt showed no progress and I thought for sure I'd go way overdue. I woke up at 330 am feeling just kinda blah. I snoozed on and off until about 7am when I woke up feeling like I had to use the bathroom and crampy. I lost a bit of plug while using the bathroom and I tred to go back to bed with DH. Then the contractions began. They went on all day and by about 5pm theyhad gotten STRONG. They were still irregular but we decided that since I wouldn't be sleeping through them we would go to l&d anyway. We got there at around 9pm andthey checked me and I hadn't made barely any progress! They monitored me and at mdnight gave me pain meds. Overnight I progressed quickly and by 630 am I was 10 cm. I got my epi at about 5cm. I am not sure hat time that was and to b honest I was in so much pain the whole time it's all a bit foggy. I do remember the doctor saying that they would let me start pushing at 730 and by 8:04 aby Caitlyn Isabel was here! My DH wasn't much help when I was pushing because he was queezy but by that time I didn't need him anyway I was way to focused on the pushing. He cried like a baby when he saw her for the first time though and we both love her so much. She was 7lb 7oz and 19in long. She's doing pretty well but we haven't slept since she was born and we're getting really drained. I'm also super hormonal and I cry a lot but honestly my baby is so wonderful and I love her. Here are a few pics. She has Daddy's hair and maybe his eyes but the rest of her looks like me. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0515.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0523.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0538.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachel789

Omg she is beautiful!!! I have been dying to hear your update :)

Happy to hear aside from being exhausted that everyone is healthy and doing well! 

She has so much hair already, love it!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

She's adorable! I was thinking the same thing, look at all that hair :) Love it. I am sure it is all worth it just having her there in your arms. Makes you think how crazy it is that she started out as sperm and an egg...


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes. Really crazy that she was once a sperm and an egg. I'm so happy to have her here and so far so good. We are all learning together. It's still hectic but the first few days were the worst!It's getting better everyday and we're so in love with her.

Anything newwith any of you? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nothing new here, just started taking provera, I just want to start af already. I am guessing that I won't be ovulating until hopefully my feburary cycle. I don't think that I will be ovulating on my own, so I just hope that we can do all the tests in January and get the ball rolling in feb. I am enjoying not following a zero tolerance on caffine and wine, and not having to bd on set days, but I just hate waiting for my bfp. On the plus side I have all these holidays to cheer me up. My in laws are all having christmas here this weekend, and my mother and father in-law will arrive this wednesday. I have been doing some spring/winter cleaning big time.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-That's good that you are keeping busy and the holidays are here. After all that is over you will be on your way to getting things sorted out fertility wise and be that much closer to your bfp!

Steph- glad to hear things are getting easier and you are beginning to adjust to your new life :)

All is well here. I feel kicks here and there but they are still very subtle and no pattern yet. The ultra sound tech told me I have an anterior placenta so I may not feel obvious kicks until 22 weeks or so. Steph, didn't you have an anterior placenta?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I did have an anterior placenta and because of it I think I felt baby less than a lot of other women feel their babies. But I did feel things here and there early on and of course as she got bigger I felt it more and more.

Michelle the holidays will surely keep your mind off of ttc until you can get to your appts. I'm sure everything will go well and they will get you sorted in no time!

I'm just running around like a nut lately. Caitlyn keeps us crazy busy and I'm dreading after Christmas when DH has to go back to work and I'll have her here all by myself! SHe is just so much work and I'm finding it so hard to keep up on the housework and everything. DH has been a lifesaver even though he isn't much help at night as he just doesn't wake up when she cries. I'm hoping that once her lungs grow and she can scream louder that he'll be doing some night feedings as well. Breastfeeding is super difficult so I've also been pumping and supplementing her with formula as I just don't feel like she is getting enough because she is hungry within an hour after breastfeeding. I don't know. We are just trying to work through it. The first 5 days were just awful and I was such an emotional wreck but it just keeps getting better and I hope it continues with that pattern.\

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- everything you are saying sounds completely normal. I just know you are doing an amazing job with your baby and things will continue to get easier. I am sure it will be so difficult when your dh has to go back to work. I am going to try to have my dh take off and be home for the first 10 days and then work from home for another week or two after that so at least he will be in the house. Unfortunately with the type of job he has (sales) his income would suffer if he took too much time off and we need his income.

Last night I saw my stomach move a little when she kicked it was amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel, that must be amazing to see your belly move!

Steph, I am sure I will be a crying mess the first week or so when I finally have a child of my own. I hope that my mom can bank up some vacation time and take off to be with me the first week. My mom seems to have the answer to everything, and I know I am going to need more than just my dh. He is just as clueless as me, and I don't want to bite his head off like I know I will want to. He said if I wake up in the middle of the night he will clean ALL the poop diapers, but I know that is obviously a bad deal since he won't be around 24/7 to change EVERY stinky diaper. This should be quite an intersting adventure! It's nice to have you two journey through these experiences before me and share all the stories.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes Michelle you can hopefully learn from our mistakes! :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

lol, Michelle. My DH is trying to get away without changing any diapers. He hasn't ever really changed any before and I worked in a daycare for years so I can do it with my eyes closed. I let him get away with it because her diapers didn't fit well while she had her belly button but last night it fell off so DH now has to do his fair share. I just made him change a dirty one about a half hour ago. He wasn't happy but I can't possibly do them all myself and that isn't very fair, so he'll have to deal with it. I think it's a great idea to have your mom around though especially during the first week or two because you hormones will be out of control and you will be crying a lot and second guessing your every move. The first 5 days are the worst. I feel so much better now but I still worry and it's still hard. 

Rachel just wait until you're sitting on the couch and your whole belly is just moving and wiggling like there's some alien or monster inside you. Caitlyn used to kick DH in the head when he'd put his head on my belly:cloud9: As much as it was SUPER uncomfortable and worrisome I do miss being pregnant. It's one of the MANY things that I cry about. I can't believe you're half way there! Congrats!

Not much new here. Just trudging through trying to get by. I got 4 hours of sleep again last night:happydance: 2 oz of formula before bed will do wonders! Breastmilk goes right through her and doesn't satisfy her hunger at all so she wakes up every hour and feeds for an hour when she doesn't get any formula. SHe is doing really well though. She had a dr appt yesterday and she is gaining weight back quickly and is almost at her birth weight. She has also grown an inch, is no longer jaundice, and is in great health! SO proud of her!:cloud9:

Hope you're all well and have a great weekend and holiday!


----------



## Rachel789

Aww I can't wait until Dh can feel her kicking. Right now it's so subtle when I see my stomach move, I really have to watch closely for it and it is only happening randomly, I feel her some days more than others. Damn anterior placenta! :haha:

I am so happy to hear things are getting better and better each day and that you are getting some more sleep! :happydance: I am at the airport now and will be away in Philly for a week to see the in laws for Christmas. I hope you both have a good holiday :) :xmas5::xmas6::xmas8::xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you all had a great holiday and are doing well!

Caitlyn is doing well. Sleeping and eating A LOT lately. I think it's a growth spurt.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy new year! Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy new year! 

All is well here, been feel more kicks lately and dh was able to feel some stronger kicks last night, he loved it :cloud9:

Michelle- when is your appt? I hope your doing well :)

Steph- how are things with baby? I hope you enjoyed your first Christmas as a mommy :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel things with baby are getting better. I still have some rough/emotional times but that is to be expected with all of the hormones that have been in and out of my body the last 9-10 months. I think(hope) I'm healing well and getting used to having a little one around all of the time. I love her so much but it's a huge adjustment! I can't believe she is here! It feels like time is just flying by now! Christmas went ok. It's hard to go places and do things with a brand new baby especially while trying to breastfeed because BF babies need to eat CONSTANTLY because BMilk isn't filling. BF is very very difficult and can be discouraging but also can feel rewarding. So we are still working on it. Also, it's so great that you and your DH are feeling big kicks. So sweet and it makes me miss my huge (but uncomfortable) belly. Caitlyn used to kick DH in the head when he'd rest his head on my belly. She seemed to kick more when he was around. Now she loves him and she looks all around for him when she hears his voice when he comes home from work. :cloud9::cry: 

Michelle I hope you are doing well and I hope you have a good appt!


----------



## Rachel789

It sounds like a huge adjustment...I don't think I will 100% understand it until I go through it myself. It will be so weird not to be able to get up and leave and do things like we did before. But like all things I am sure in time we will adjust and forget how things were before. Dh are so excited and can't wait to meet her :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> It sounds like a huge adjustment...I don't think I will 100% understand it until I go through it myself. It will be so weird not to be able to get up and leave and do things like we did before. But like all things I am sure in time we will adjust and forget how things were before. Dh are so excited and can't wait to meet her :)

The first few weeks are HARD but it gets a little easier each day and it's all worth it. It's just very taxing emotionally and physically and it's a huge change to adjust to but I love my daughter very much and I don't regret any of it. It's not easy but it doesn't matter in the end. I'm sure you'll be fine, I don't mean to scare you or be negative.


----------



## Rachel789

No worries I understand it will all be worth it :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have been super busy traveling all around to be with family during the holidays. I just got back from going down to see my side of the family finally. I have been trying not to think about ttc, but not being very successful. A 21 year old co-worker of mine just blurted out that he thinks his girlfriend of 1 and a half WEEKS is pregnant, because she has been sick and throwing up for the past few days. How in the world is that possible? I want to say that if she is actually pregnant that it isn't his, but on the weird off chance that I am wrong I don't want to be the jerk to blurt it out and ruin everything. I am just mad he would just out and randomly say this to me when he knows that I have been ttc for a year. Not to mention this was followed by him saying his girlfriend wants him to move in with her and him saying that if he moves in with her and splits the rent he would have more money to spend on weed. HOW does someone like that just have these little blessings just fall into their lap and act like it's no big deal? I feel bad for being mad at him, but who reacts like this to a child? He is so nonchalant about EVERYTHING in life. Not to mention he already has a 6 year old that lives with his parents. Man I am very annoyed with myself right now for being so judgemental about this.


----------



## Rachel789

I understand you being frustrated about that. It always seems people that shouldn't be having kids get pregnant so easily :dohh: my dh's step sister already has two kids and she is only 20. And both time she acted like she didn't know she was pregnant until she was 6 months along. I hated that she was "accidentally" getting pregnant while I tried so hard and couldn't. So I totally understand why you feel the way you do :hugs: 

When is your appt?


----------



## Bean66

Omg. Not popped by here in ages. 

Rachel - you're 23weeks!! I'm so happy for you!! Congrats!

Imsotired - how you getting on?

Lovetoteach - sorry no BFP for you yet. It will happen. :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks bean! it's good to see you here again :)

Congrats on your baby girl! :cloud9: How is everything going so far?


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I know what you mean about feeling angry about people who probably shouldn't be raising children. It seems like pregnancy comes so easily to those who can be irresponsible. It's completely normal for you to be angry and jealous in your situation. Hang in there. It's going to happen for you and you will be abl to provide a much happier and healthier home than that co worker ever could. Hopefully they won't be having any children any time soon and you will. I hope you had a great time traveling and visiting your family and I hope you are doing well. Let us know how you get on at the specialist! Fx'd they get those ovaries in working order and get a baby cooking! 

Bean, congrats on your new baby girl! We are doing well so far, I think. I had some really crazy hormones the first two weeks making me really emotional but I think I've been doing much better. Raising a new baby is a huge adjustment and scary but a joy at the same time. Breastfeeding was so difficult for me in the beginning but it has seemed to get somewhat better and we are doing ok now.I still sometimes doubt myself but I have a seemingly happy and healthy baby so I can't be doing so badly. We are just so in love with out little girl and I couldn't imagine life without her now. I just hope that we can continue to do well and get on a better schedule because Caitlyn's days and nights are still a bit mixed up. So I have to say that we are enjoying our little girl but still adjusting. I hope you are doing well!

Rachel hope you are well! Feels like only yesterday I was as far along as you! Any bump pics?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So luckly my coworkers girlfriend had a visit from aunt flow, so I guess he got lucky. As for me, my fertility appointment is tomorrow and I really hope that my doctor can figure things out. I am afraid that everything will come across normal and the ultrasound will look 100% perfect. I feel weird hoping something is off, but something HAS to be wrong for me to not be able to have a period or ovulate on my own. 

Also, I came to the conclusion that I defintely have to have a boy now that three of you have girls :) I am so glad that all three of you have healthy baby girls, because i know that all of you were in my shoes at some point.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your appt today Michelle! I am sure the dr will help figure out what's going on and help you get your bfp in no time. Then maybe you can bring the first boy :blue: to this thread :)


----------



## Rachel789

Here is my most recent bump pic, 23 weeks:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/4212b036574d99d6cbcd5d9d7a96f2f5.jpg


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Here is my most recent bump pic, 23 weeks:
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/4212b036574d99d6cbcd5d9d7a96f2f5.jpg

:thumbup: Love the bump pic, you look good.

I'm back from the doctor. She said that they like to see three consecutive ovulatory cycles on clomid before they think that maybe there are other issues. I only ovulated the first, third and maybe the fourth cylce on clomid. She wants me to ride out this cycle, and then start provera about the last week of January after I take a pregnancy test. After I start my period, then I have to schedule an hsg dye injection test to make sure my tubes aren't blocked, and an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any cysts. After those two tests, she will start me on femera to make me ovulate... so I'm guessing I won't be ovulating until March. Hopefully time flys by like this past year did.


----------



## Rachel789

I remember when I went to my first FS appt I was disappointed at how long I had to wait to start treatments. It sucks but they are doing the right thing in trying to diagnose the root of the problem before putting you on meds. It sounds like she has a good plan for you and you are finally on your way to your bfp. At least now you know you are in good hands. Did your dh ever get a SA done?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I remember when I went to my first FS appt I was disappointed at how long I had to wait to start treatments. It sucks but they are doing the right thing in trying to diagnose the root of the problem before putting you on meds. It sounds like she has a good plan for you and you are finally on your way to your bfp. At least now you know you are in good hands. Did your dh ever get a SA done?

Yes, dh got his SA done, and everything is well above the "normal" levels. Now he is convinced he has "super" sperm, haha, what a dork. Glad that came back good though.


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news! My dh was on his high horse too when he found out his was good :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Great bump pic Rachel. Very high up like I was and I didn't ever really drop until right before going into labor either. So exciting. You'll be amazed how much more you can grow! It's lovely though. You look great!

Michelle I'm so happy that the specialist is getting the ball rolling. You'll have your bfp soon. I know what you mean when you say you almost hope they find something wrong so they can fix it and it isn't just a fluke that you haven't gotten pregnant yet. I'm sure something is slightly off andI hope they can find it and fix it for you. Then maybe you'll have that much awaited boy!

As for me, busy and tired! Hope youre all well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Been so busy and flustered! Having a new baby leaves me a little stressed and foggy. I feel like I have ADD or something. lol. I hopy you are all doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am sure it must be crazy with a baby to care for. Sometimes I get a little freaked out thinking about how if I finally get pregnant I will have a tiny little person to care for and she/he will be MY responsibility full time, no giving the child back to my brother or sister. Then I see my nieces and nephews and I don't care about all of that because I know that the hard baby stage is a little time frame in the span of all the years that I will have to enjoy that child and love them to pieces. Then they turn into teenagers and will hate me, haha.

As for me, just waiting about another week until I can waste a pregnancy test and then start taking provera. Once I finally start my period I can call and schedule my hsg and ultrasound. Right now the DH and I are focusing on eating healthy and working out. We just got an elliptical, and found some nature trails near by. I am hoping all this hard work will show the next time I see my doctor and my weight has gone down. Knowing my luck, she won't even notice or care. I just hope that working out gets my blood flowing and helps out with my journey to bfp.

I hope you ladies and your little girls are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- it sounds like you are on the right track with eating healthy and getting all the tests out of the way. I am so excited for you because I know it's only a matter of time until you announce your bfp!

Steph-I can only imagine how tough it is adjusting with your new baby. I hope things continue to get easier for you as time goes on.

All is well here...the baby is kicking a lot which I love and I have noticed some bh contractions now. I have two baby showers coming up. My first one is not a traditional shower it will be with men and women because my mil I throwing it for us in Philly so dh will be attending it as well since it is all his family and friends...that one is on feb 9th. Then I will have the just girls shower on march 3rd here at home, my mom is throwing that one for me. I can't believe how fast time is going, I will be in the third tri in a few weeks :shock:


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle it's great that you are getting in shape. It reallly does come in handy during pregnancy and labor. And also a lot of women lose some weight and then fall pregnant more easily. I did it also. I know your bfp is coming soon! 

Rachel I can't believe that you're nearly in your third tri! Time is flying! 

Baby needs to eat, will reply more in Thurs!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Starting provera today, which means I can make my HSG appointment soon. Hopefully it won't hurt as bad as the nightmare stories I have heard about. I am going to assume it won't, because tensing up during it is not going to help at all. I so hope this $950 worth of tests finds something useful!


----------



## Rachel789

Keep us posted on how everything goes! I have heard its not all that bad unless you have blocked tubes and you probably don't so no need to worry. You are supposed to be really fertile for a few cycles after the hsg so that's exciting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope everything goes well with your hsg and everything. I'm sure you'll be ok. Even if it does hurt a bit just think about giving birth! It also hurts but is totally and necessary and if you need to endure a little bit of pain along the way it's worth it. I'm sure it'll all go great and you'll get your bfp soon!

Rachel I hope you are doing well! I know you must be excited that you are getting nearer and nearer! It's such a lovely feeling I'll never forget. Almost makes me want to have another...but then again, not yet, lol.

Caitlyn is doing well but we're still working on a schedule. She also has a sublaxation of her left hip which is somewhat common in first born girls (but more common in breech girls). We have to go back to the pediatric orthopaedist tomorrow to see if they want to put a brace/sling/harness type thing on her. It's only a slight case and it should be fine. Her pediatrician doesn't think it will affect her at all and isn't even sure a harness is necessary. I'm hoping the orthopaedist says the same tomorrow. As for me I am obviously busy and still missing out on some sleep so it's leaving me a little frustrated and confused but I'm loving my baby. I had my 6 week gyno appt last week where we obviously discussed BC which I was worried about. Overall the appt went well. They said everything looked good and I may still be a bit sore (which I am from time to time). Also I am now on the minipill which I feel much more comfortable with than a full hormone pill. It's also aparently better for breastfeeding which I am still doing on occasion. I hope the minipill doesn't do to me what the last BC did. Fx'd for that.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- I am glad to hear Caitlyn is doing well. I hope all goes well with her appt and a brace isn't needed. But if it is I am sure everything will turn out fine especially since it is not uncommon for this to happen. 

I wonder what we will do for birth control after the baby comes. I don't want to go back on bc so we may just use condoms or something. We plan to ttc when she is about one because I will stay home until our youngest is 3 or 4 then I will go back to a full time job again so we want to have them close in age so I can get back to making money!


----------



## ImSoTired

Caitlyn's legs are harnessed. Aparrently what she has is just like hip dysplasia and we need to keep it harnessed for 2 weeks straight (taking it off only to bathe her) and then make another expensive and long trip down to the hospital that does the ultasounds on her hip to see if it has helped. Then the week after that we see the pediatric orthopaedist again (who was a bit rude to me at this last appt:nope:) to see if we can begin weening her off of it or whether she still has to wear it full time. I am an absolute mess over this. It is so hard to see your baby like that even if it is a 'minor' problem and it's necessary. I was up crying most of the night looking at the poor baby in the harness. It looks really uncomfortable and I can't even put pants on her in the middle of winter. I may have woken her up with my sobbing at 2am:cry:. DH is no help and seems to be ignoring the situation completely. He was so sweet when I was pregnant everytime I was worried but he isn't helping this time. I am so worried and anxious and I feel so bad for her. :cry::cry::cry:.
Also my milk production is dwindling and that makes me feel like an awful mom.I hope this is all just a rough patch and we can get through it...

I've began bleeding again but it looks mostly like old blood with very little fresh mixed in. I'm not sure if it's my period or what. I'm also still sore especially when I go to use the bathroom. It's pretty confusing and not helping with the other things I have going on right now.

I hope you're all well.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww :hugs: I am so sorry to hear she has to have this done :( I totally understand you being upset about it I would be the same! I hope they find in two weeks it did the trick and she can get it off.


----------



## ImSoTired

Cait is still in her harness and she is doing really well. We don't go to have another ultrasound until next week so fx'd the harness has helped and she won't have any further issues and we can get her out of this harness. We also go to the pediatrician next week where she will be getting some vaccinations...not fun. I'm sure I'll cry more than the baby will. Overall we are getting by. I am still struggling to get Caitlyn on a better sleep schedule so I hope to get that taken care of soon. I also need to lose some more baby weight:blush: I sometimes feel so ridiculous because everyone on my parenting thread is back down to their weight and have this big healthy babies where as I have about 15lbs to go and have a tiny little 9lb baby:cry: It can be so frustrating sometimes.

How is everyone? I hope you are doing well! Rachel, did you have your showers yet? Let me know if you want any advice or to know anything while it's all still fresh in my mind. I know there were a lot of things I don't use and a lot of things I wish I had more of, as well as a lot of things I didn't need in my hospital bag and everything. I'll definately know for next time.:thumbup:

Michelle I hope you are doing well. Have you had any more appts?


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear Caitlyn is doing well in her harness. It's a good thing she is getting this problem fixed now while she is young, she won't even remember it! 

Everything is going pretty good so far here. I start seeing the dr twice a month now. Tomorrow morning I have to do the glucose test, fun! :haha: 

My lower back has been starting to hurt lately so that sucks, I have been using a heating pad on my back while I work and that helps a little to sooth it.

Dh and I leave for Philly this weekend, my mil is throwing us a shower and then my mom throws me one early march :)

I will probably need help figuring out what I need for my hospital bag I am sure I will start working on that next month.


----------



## Rachel789

Oh i almost forgot. We have her name picked out, it is Shaelyn Marie 

Marie was my great grandmother's first name, my mom's middle name and mine so it was something I wanted to pass down as a tradition. I had never heard the name Shaelyn before, we found it in our name book and it was always the name we kept coming back to and fell in love with :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Oh i almost forgot. We have her name picked out, it is Shaelyn Marie
> 
> Marie was my great grandmother's first name, my mom's middle name and mine so it was something I wanted to pass down as a tradition. I had never heard the name Shaelyn before, we found it in our name book and it was always the name we kept coming back so and fell in love with :)

That is a beautiful name!:flower:

Sorry to hear about your back but it definately happens when you start getting a big baby belly. Next will be your ribs and your sides hurting no matter what way you sit/stand/lay etc. It'll cause some sleepless nights also but that will help prepare you for when baby arrives and you get even less sleep. It's all worth it though and it doesn't last forever.

A tip I just thought of is this; Make sure you have a lot of outfits that button and zip up. Although pant and shirt sets are cute, it's not easy to pull a shirt over baby's head, especially a newborn. It'll also come in handy because baby will have a lot of doctor's appts the first few months and it's easy to get them in and out of. Luckily your baby will be born when it's nice out (especially in Florida, I'm sure) so I'm sure you'l be able to find a lot of cute button up rompers and stuff. I still hate putting Cait's onsies on her and anything that I have to pull over her head because I can feel her soft spots and her neck is still a bit floppy sometimes.Scratch mits are really useful the first few weeks but you only need a few pairs, not a thousand like we have, lol. I also use burp cloths and receiving blankets constantly and not so many fluffy fleecy blankets. And I have like a million washcloths but I only use one at a time so you really don't need that many because the doctor says to bathe baby every other day to keep their skin from drying out. 

I hope some of this will help but I know that every person and baby is different so what's best for me may not be best for you.


----------



## ImSoTired

Also, I don't know if you are plannig on breastfeeding or not. I found it very difficult. Cait latched on just a little while after birth and seemed to be doing really well but then when I went to feed her a few hours later it was like she had forgotten how to do it. My nipples were so sore and bleeding. The nurses and lactation consultants at the hospital were a great help. One of the LC's gave me nipple cream from the pharmacy that was not lanisloh and it was so much better. The cracking and bleeding healed up almost instantly and the pain went away. I then began using a nipple sheild which was a God send because it helped her latch and didn't hurt me at all. However, Caitlyn won't latch now without a nipple sheild and it's sometimes difficult to fumble around with so I do not BF in public. Also don't feel bad if Bf'ing doesn't go well. I caved and gave Caitlyn a bit of formula at 3 or 4 days old because she was constantly clusterfeeding and I literally couldn't get off the couch bcause she was always on the boob! Also she was jaundice and having very few wet diapers so I was nervous that she wasn't getting enough. One of the LC's in the hospital tols me that the first day all of their diapers will likely be dirty with meconium but she may only be wet once. Then she will continue having BM's (eventually turning seedy and yellow for a strictly BF baby) but for the first week her diapers will only be wet as many days old as she is, I.E. 2 days old=2 wet diapers, 3 days old =3 wet diapers, etc. Also because your milk won't come n for 3-5 days. I definately felt terrible giving formula as I had my heart set on BF'ing and it's a great feeling to know that you are feeding your baby and giving her immunities but we are still BF'ing a little here and there and I have a happy and healthy baby even though we don't exclusively BF.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you, very helpful advice!


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard bf can be very challenging. Thank you for sharing your experience. I am going to do my best but try not to be hard on myself if it doesn't work out for whatever reason.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sorry I haven't been on in very long, I am still on a break from ttc, which is frustrating. I have my tests scheduled for monday though. They are going to do a transvaginal ultra sound, and then an hsg dye test to see if my tubes are open or not. Hopefully all is good and they start me on femara this next cycle. I really really hope I don't have to waste yet another cycle just waiting. I think I am going to be in disbelief when I finally see a positive pregnancy test. I am probably not going to process it fully until I start to see a belly.

Oh yeah, my ticker is wrong, I am now on CD 5, so I am starting yet another cycle without medication. I guess the dh and I are getting plenty rest from all the ttc stress though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I hope your tests go well and they find a simple solution to your fertility issues. Good luck on Monday! And although I know it is frustrating to have to wait, You and your DH probably really needed to have a break. Soon you can get back to actively TTC and I'm sure you'll get that BFP in no time!:hugs:

Everything is well here except that we are getting a big snowstorm tonight. Tomorrow evening we are going out for DH's birthday (also our 10th anniversary of being together) and leaving Caitlyn with my mom! It's the first time I'll actually be leaving her. I've left her in the car with my MIL while I ran into the store or left her in the waiting room with her at the doctor's office but that is all. I'm a little nervous about it, I'm not going to lie. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- good luck with the tests! I hope you finally get the answers you deserve and that the femara is what you need to get your bfp. Keep us posted once you know more.

Steph- I hope you do ok with the storm. We are flying into Philly tonight for the shower I don't think it is supposed to be too bad there so far flight is on time but I suspect we may see delays :( enjoy your dinner and first time out!

I am sooooo upset right now...i took the glucose test and found out I failed it. I read most people do a one hour test then if they fail they do a 3 hour. My dr had me do a 2 hour and normal is 140 and under and I got 148 so he is having me do the 3 hour and if I fail that I have gd :cry: I am stressing about this so much and so confused as to why I am at risk for this. I had this same exact test done right before I got pregnant when the RE was checking all kinds of things in my bloodwork and I passed with a 90 and now somehow I fail with a 148!?! I eat healthy...whole grains, fruits, veggies,ect. Obviously I splurge but I really don't think I go overboard when I do, it is in moderation. No one in my family has diabetes or had gd, i was thin pre pregnancy and so far i have only gained 14 lbs. I just don't get it and I am so nervous now..this really sucks :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I know a few thin women without any family history who have gotten gd during pregnancy. I don't know why it happened to them but their doctors took good care of them and after pregnancy they had no further problems. Perhaps you will pass your 3 hour and it was just some fluke. Anyway I hope everything is ok. Try not to stress about it as it won't do you or baby any good. 

I don't know if Philly is supposed to get much snow, probably a few inches at least. It's nearly 1030pm here and I think we have around 4'' so far so you may be delayed at some point. I hope you don't have any traveling issues and I hope you have a great shower. I'm sure you'll get plenty of fun things:flower:

SO nervous about tomorrow and feeling a bit under the weather. Hope I;m not coming down with something and most of all I hope Caitlyn doesn't get it!:dohh:


----------



## Mii

Before I went on BC I would get a period twice a month, when I stopped my BC I started to get it every month again like normal but I started dating someone so I started taking it again. When we broke up (3 years later) I stopped taking it and thats when the irregular cycles started. Now I only ovulate every other month.


----------



## ImSoTired

Mii said:


> Before I went on BC I would get a period twice a month, when I stopped my BC I started to get it every month again like normal but I started dating someone so I started taking it again. When we broke up (3 years later) I stopped taking it and thats when the irregular cycles started. Now I only ovulate every other month.

BC can really screw you up. I'm sure you can get back to ovulating regularly soon. Have you been to a doctor about it?


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks steph, I talked to the nurse and she said I wasn't over by a lot and they have patients that fail the 2 hour then pass the 3 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

We ended up getting in 20 mins early I couldn't believe we didn't get delayed! We got about a few inches here over night. How much did you end up getting? I hope all is well there and you feel better and have a nice night out :)


----------



## Mii

ImSoTired said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> Before I went on BC I would get a period twice a month, when I stopped my BC I started to get it every month again like normal but I started dating someone so I started taking it again. When we broke up (3 years later) I stopped taking it and thats when the irregular cycles started. Now I only ovulate every other month.
> 
> BC can really screw you up. I'm sure you can get back to ovulating regularly soon. Have you been to a doctor about it?Click to expand...

Well its been like this for the last few years (it was like this before I got pregnant with my first son) So I know Im not infertile and no I haven't. I mean, besides having more trouble conceiving it hasn't caused me any issues. Maybe my body will eventually go back to ovulating every month, maybe not. 
I will go visit a doctor though if I miss two months in a row with no BFP.


----------



## ImSoTired

Mii said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> Before I went on BC I would get a period twice a month, when I stopped my BC I started to get it every month again like normal but I started dating someone so I started taking it again. When we broke up (3 years later) I stopped taking it and thats when the irregular cycles started. Now I only ovulate every other month.
> 
> BC can really screw you up. I'm sure you can get back to ovulating regularly soon. Have you been to a doctor about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Well its been like this for the last few years (it was like this before I got pregnant with my first son) So I know Im not infertile and no I haven't. I mean, besides having more trouble conceiving it hasn't caused me any issues. Maybe my body will eventually go back to ovulating every month, maybe not.
> I will go visit a doctor though if I miss two months in a row with no BFP.Click to expand...

You probably won't have any fertility issues then. Good luck to you trying to ttc!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks steph, I talked to the nurse and she said I wasn't over by a lot and they have patients that fail the 2 hour then pass the 3 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> We ended up getting in 20 mins early I couldn't believe we didn't get delayed! We got about a few inches here over night. How much did you end up getting? I hope all is well there and you feel better and have a nice night out :)

We got about 5 or 6 inches I think. Not nearly as bad as they have it further north, I'm sure. I'm feeling better today. I keep feeling like I'm getting sick and then not really getting sick, which is great because then I can't give it to Cait. We went to eat and then went grocery shopping (exciting, I know:blush:)we were away from Caitlyn for about 3 1/2 hours and I felt soooo strange, like I was missing something. And I was a bit nervous but everything was fine of course:flower:

Hope you have a great shower!


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad everything went well and your feeling better!

The shower was great, lots of fun seeing family and friends. I have one more shower here at home on march 3rd.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm glad the shower went good, I bet you got a lot of cute stuff. I am so glad for my brother's twins because they are putting away a lot of hand me downs I can't wait to put to use.

Steph I bet it was hard to be away from her, but it's good that you got out :) 

I just got back from the testing place. I have no idea what they found or didn't find on my transvaginal ultra sound, there were lots of pictures and notes, so I can't wait for results. As for the HSG though, it went well and the dye went all the way through both tubes and flowed out the ends. My uterus however isn't a perfect triangle, it's slightly heart shaped, but they said it doesn't prevent me from becoming pregnant. It will be interesting to see what my fertlity specialist has to say about the ultrasound and my odd shaped uterus. The only painful part of the test was when they put the metal clamps in there to open me up, but that hurts me during the yearly pap smear, so that wasn't a suprise.


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad everything went well and it wasn't too painful. I am looking forward to hearing the results from your scan. When do you think you will find out?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't know when I will find out. I called the fertility specialist and they said they will call me once the doctor reviews the results so they can set up an appointment for me to come in and talk about the results.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you get good news from your specialist Michelle. Good luck!

I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

Just waiting the results from the gtt I should know by the end of the day today. I'm nervous :(


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you pass the gtt, Rachel! And if you do not everything will be fine. Don't you worry!

Happy valetine's day everyone. Here is my valentine!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130213_115106.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130214_112905.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Valentine's Day!! 

Omg she is the cutest! :cloud9:

I have great news it looks like I passed the test! :happydance: they take 4 blood draws. A fasting draw, one hour, two hour, three hour. From what I read they only diagnose you if you fail 2 or more and I only failed the two hour. I will see the dr on Monday and discuss in more detail but I think I am good, what a relief!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay for passing! I won't know my results until the 25th of this month when I go back to the fertility specialist. The nurse was reading my file though and she was mumbling something about retaking some of the blood tests. Why would they retake expensive blood tests as if they are going to magically say something different. I hate the fact tha they are making me do all this really expensive stuff when they know that my insurance doesn't cover fertility.My fertility specialist says she purposfully doesn't know any of the financial and insurance part of things so it doesn't get in the way of her doing or reccomending what she thinks needs to be done. I wish I could go do all the blood tests back at my regular doctor, I wonder if that is even possible to do those tests at the doctor so they can file it under trying to regulate my non existant cycles. I don't know what to think, I guess I will just have to see what the doctor says.


----------



## Rachel789

So does your insurance not cover that particular dr at all? My insurance didn't cover fertility treatments but did cover my office visits, and basic diagnostic tests like the hsg, saline sono, bloodwork to figure out what was wrong, but when it came to meds, iui, ect that wasn't covered.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy you passed your gtt Rachel!

Michelle I hope you can figure some way to get your bloods done through your regular doctor so ins. will cover it. I know things can get expensive and it can be difficult but it maybe worth it if they can get to the bottom of your issues. Hang in there.

Cait got shots on Friday and was awful cranky. Poor baby. Doctor says she is doing well. 10lb8oz and about 22''. Still a little peanut but following her percentile to the T. 

Hope you areall doing well.


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi ladies... I know this group was started over a year ago but is it too late to join? I went off BCPs in the beginning of December and had my withdrawal bleeding on Dec. 5. Didn't ovulate until Cd 57! Had af 11 days later. Currently Cd 7 and no idea what this cycle is going to do. Hoping it won't be another 68 day cycle


----------



## Mii

Hey welcome, ! I am kind of in and out of this thread lol I thought I might post that after being off BC for 6 months and only ovulating (properly) twice, Ive recently started taking Vitex to hopefully regulate my cycle :)


----------



## ImSoTired

babyrogers said:


> Hi ladies... I know this group was started over a year ago but is it too late to join? I went off BCPs in the beginning of December and had my withdrawal bleeding on Dec. 5. Didn't ovulate until Cd 57! Had af 11 days later. Currently Cd 7 and no idea what this cycle is going to do. Hoping it won't be another 68 day cycle

It's not too late! Although some of us have went on to get pregnant and have babies we have all dealt with fertility issues that may or may not be due to birth control. I didn't get pregnant until 10 months after going off of BC and that is with about 6 months of active trying. Others have gone longer. It can be so frustrating when you ovulate late or not at all and we understand that. As Mii said, I began taking vitex after many long cycles and after about 8 weeks I began having regular cycles again. I also began dieting and exercising which I also think helped a lot. If you continue to have long cycles I suggest both exercise and vitex and after 3 or so long cycles see your doctor. Good luck ttc!


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks. I've heard of Vitex, was considering taking it after this cycle if it was just as strange. I had a major temp spike today at 8dpo. I'm sure it's just a fluke, I couldn't ovulate on Cd 7 right? 50 days before I did last time? See what it does tomorrow I guess.


----------



## ImSoTired

babyrogers said:


> Thanks. I've heard of Vitex, was considering taking it after this cycle if it was just as strange. I had a major temp spike today at 8dpo. I'm sure it's just a fluke, I couldn't ovulate on Cd 7 right? 50 days before I did last time? See what it does tomorrow I guess.

Probably a fluke but stranger things have happened. Just keep an eye on how long your cycles are and if you have 3 or more I'd go to the doctor for blood work. I'd also try the vitex because the doctor probably won't do much for you for a while. I think vitex works for most people unless there is some other reason that they aren't ovulating.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel and Michelle, I hope you are both well.

We are ok. Cait's hip has shown no improvement so it's longer in the harness or surgery, I hope that the harness stars working because I dread having my baby operated on. Fx'd the next scan shown improvement!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fingers crossed she gets better and doesn't need any surgery!

My insurance doesn't cover anything fertility wise, so therefore it wouldn't cover ANY fertility doctor or anything test or blood work that a fertility doctor requests. Therefore if my fertility doctor suggests more blood work being done and vetos going to my regular doctor or my gynocologist then I am going to have to stop seeing her and go back to the normal female doctor, or take a break until I can afford this. I am really against taking a break though as I have already been on a break for so many months just waiting. I feel like if she would just give me femara already I would be ovulating and I would have a chance. I want to get to the bottom on why I am not ovulating, but I obviously need help to ovulate, so I just feel like we need to just start the ball rolling already. I am at the end of my patience, and I am a very patient person most of the time.


----------



## Skyler2014

I have no idea why it went up those three days but it dropped down again Cd 11 and I took an opk on Cd 10 that was very negative. I always have a second line but it was really faint this time. Hoping it will start getting darker soon. Taking them eod and BDing ever other day as well


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, could you just refuse more bloods and ask to get the ball rolling with something? You've already had a bunch of bloodwork so I really think more would be just 'beating a dead horse' if you will, unless she plans on testing you for something different? If so could she tell you what and then you could ask your gyno or family doctor if they would order it for you due to insurance? It may not work out but it's worth a shot, right? I understand you are frustrated and really just want to ovulate so you have a good chance of catching the egg. I hope it works out for you, I know it must be upsetting having to wait.:hugs:

babyrogers sometimes temping will show some fluke temps that are up for a bit maybe just due to something in the body. It happens:shrug:. I hope you are able to have a shorter cycle and catch the egg this time. Good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- that is frustrating that your insurance won't cover anything. I really hate insurance companies, I mean what are we paying them for? This is an unforeseen health issue and it should be covered :growlmad: hopefully you can work something out so it is affordable for you.

Steph- I will also keep my fingers crossed for Caitlyn, hopefully she just needs more time and no surgery!

All is still well here. I have been feeling pretty good overall, hoping I can continue to feel good long as possible. I expect the bigger I get the more uncomfortable I will get, but just hoping it is minimal time I feel uncomfortable. Dh and I are heading to the beach this weekend and staying at the hotel we got married at for his bday. Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend together and I will really try to appreciate it as it will likely be the last one for a long time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy you are feeling well, Rachel. I felt mostly well until the last 6 weeks or so. I hope you continue feeling good and I hope you enjoy your beach trip. 

I'm feeling pretty good. I haven't had AF yet. A few times since I stopped my post partum bleeding I have spotted but no new fresh blood or anything. I am still BF'ing (very minimally) so that may be why. I am also still taking the mini pill which I think, if it works, is far better than the regular, full hormone pill. My hair has begun to fall out again though so I'm kinda missing my pregnancy hormones already. Though I DO NOT miss the first few weeks poost partum when I was so overly emotional and scared. I am feeling so much better than that and I LOVE my little girl so, so much. There are obviously things I'd like to get a hold on, like the bedtime issue, Cait's hip, and of course I'd like to lose the rest of my baby weight. But overall I have to say I am happy. I'm sure I'll be happy right up until I have issues getting pregnant again, if I have those issues again. I hope I do not but I know just as well as the rest of you how crazy our bodies can be.

Hoping you're all well


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I just got back from the fertility specialist. The results of the hsg and ultrasounds were 100% normal other then the multiple follicules in my ovaries which she said were just consistant with me not ovulating. Next step is to get my blood results tracked down, and then take one more blood test which is the AMH blood test to see about my ovarian reserves. After I get those blood test results sent to the fertility doctor, we use condoms for two weeks, take a pregnancy test, then start provera. When af comes then I get to go in for a baseline ultrasound and FINALLY I get to finally start femara.

If I magically get pregnant on my first femara cycle, then I can still have a 2013 baby, but I will probably be having a baby early 2014 on this time scale.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-I am glad to hear you are doing well. Things like loosing baby weight and the bedtime issue will get better with time. I am not looking forward to being an emotional wreck those first few weeks post partum, I hear its tough! I am so excited to meet my baby girl but not looking forward to the actual birth process :dohh:

Michelle- I am glad to hear things look normal that is good news! It sounds like it is just a matter of getting you to ovulate which is good. I know someone who used clomid and it didn't work well but they had a better experience with femera.

I was also told I had multiple follies in my ovaries and that multiple follies was indicative of polycystic ovaries.  Your dr didn't mention that?


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I am so happy you are getting answers and that things are looking good so far. I'm sure that if you could start ovulating regularly that you will be pregnant in no time. Fx'd for femera!

Rachel giving birth is very difficult while you are in labor and going through it but it all happens so fast and you instantly forget how difficult it was. I remember a lot about it now that time has passed and I have to say I'd do it all again, no problem. You will do great. Don't worry. I do suggest getting a lot of sleep at the hospital though because when you come home (and your milk comes in) baby will be at the boob every 2 hours or more and you will be even more emotional on no sleep. Also let your family and DH do the cooking, cleaning, etc during the first week or two. It is tough for everyone until they settle in to a routine that is good for them but it does get better. I'm sure you must be getting more and more excited. Are you going to the doctor monthly now? bi-monthly? 

Cait is worrying me just a little lately. She is eating less than she had been. She still seems happy and healthy and having wet and dirty diapers regularly. DH thinks that maybe she is getting more breastmilk than she had been therefore when I give her her bottle afterward she isn't as hungry but I don't think I produce much milk. I may be wrong though...?

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Rachel789

I go to the dr bi monthly now. Thanks for the advice!

Have you called the pediatrician? Odds are your dh is right and she is getting more breast milk. It's a good sign she is still having enough wet diapers though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I go to the dr bi monthly now. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Have you called the pediatrician? Odds are your dh is right and she is getting more breast milk. It's a good sign she is still having enough wet diapers though.

I have not called the pediatrician only because she seems 100% fine. Happy, active, still having dirty and wet diapers. She just stops eating after 2 or 3 oz at 2 or 3 feedings a day when she used to drink 4 every time. DH pointed out that since I quit pumping (because I was only getting about an oz between both breasts) I am nursing her more and therefore probably producing more milk so she may be getting 2oz from me where she was probably getting a half oz to an oz before. I've also gotten Cait to bf without the nipple shield about 2 weeks ago so bf'ing has been a breeze and much better for both of us. I am still not producing like I should be for a child her age but I always nurse before her bottle. I am keeping an eye on her weight though and if I should notice she is losing any I will call the doctor immediately. 

Rachel I hope you are feeling well and if you wonder about anything just ask and I will tell you what to expect. I have to say I didn't ask anyone about anything and for certain things, I wish I had. 

Michelle I hope you are well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

All is well here so far. I just redid the three blood tests I need at my regular gynocologist office so they could try and file it with my insurance under not having normal periods rather than infertility. I am hoping at least two of the three test get covered by the insurance. I am not sure that the AMH test would be able to squeak by, but who knows how the insurance works. 

On another note, it is crazy how your whole world changes when you are pregnant and a new mom. I am worried about little things like what to wear to my best friend's bachlorette party in april, and you are worried about your beautiful little girl and her feeding schedule. It just makes me appreciate how different my life will be and how drastically your focus shifts when you become a mom. I am glad you ladies are going through this a few steps ahead of me, I am sure I will have just as many worries and questions, probably more!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, being a mom is fantastic but the hardest thing you'll ever do. I know that before I had her my priorities were completely different. It will be the same for you as it is for every mother when your time comes. It's so difficult for me to find time and I am constantly worried but Caitlyn is the best thing that ever happened to me and always will be. 

Today Cait is still only eating 2 to 3 oz at a feeding after nursing. I'm going to weigh her again tonight and just hope that she hasn't lost anything. It's driving me crazy thinking that she isn't getting enough. I'm thinking maybe that she isn't having a growth spurt or anything and maybe she hasn't needed the extra? It's just frustrating I guess. Also the next ultrasound on her hip is Tues and then we see the ortho the following week. I feel as though there has been no change and I'm not getting my hopes up but I can't help but be nervous. I am so worried that my baby will need surgery and I'm not sure I can handle such a thing at this moment. Perhaps by the time she needs the surgery I will be more accepting of it? Anyway all I can do is hope for the best.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I will Keep my fingers crossed that she doesn't need the surgery! [-o&lt;


----------



## ImSoTired

We go to find out tomorrow whether the harness has made any improvement in Cait's hips. Today she got her 3 month pics taken and she did great! So cute.

Rachel, I hope you are doing well. If you are thinking of doing newborn pics the website thehairbowcompany has adorable angel wings and tutus, fairy wings and leg warmers, knit hats, etc. So adorable. We didn't do NB pics but I ordered a tutu for her 6 month pics. Amazing prices and such cute stuff!

Michelle hope you are ok and your appts are going well!


----------



## Rachel789

I can't wait to see some of the pictures! I really hope you get good news at her appt :hugs:

Thank you so much I will definitely check out that site! 

I am doing well all in all. My back is starting to bother me more and sleeping is even more difficult but overall I really can't complain! We still have so much to get done, I just want to get everything finished by time I am 37 weeks. When did you pack your hospital bag?


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh I packed it quite early but in all honesty I used NOTHING in it. I used a few sleep/nursing bras, chapstick and my hairtie, a camera/phone and a comfy going home outfit. Not to mention my pillow.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks, I will make sure not to overpack!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks, I will make sure not to overpack!

You could pack a nursing nightgown or pajamas or a robe but you will bleed a lot the first 2 days (so be sure to have the big heavy over night pads at home) and I didn't want to risk ruining my clothes. They kept coming in and checking me all over and the lactation consultant literally had to touch my breast to show me how to get Cait to latch better so the hospital gown was fine for the 2 nights I spent there. Also they usually supply you (well my hospital did, it's worth looking into) with the spandex panties which aren't comfy but it's ok when they get ruined. I believe I may have wore some of them home. But other than what I mentioned in the last post all I used was the baby's carseat and coming home outfit (obviously pack a diaper bag if you'll go anywhere else before going home or you have a long ride), some socks, toiletries and flip flops because the bathroom floor seemed dirty to me. You might want some make up to make you feel pretty when you aren't feeling your best but I was honestly too tired to care what I looked like. We live close to the hospital so DH really didn't use anything in his bag either and I labored all night so I kept trying to sleep instead of doing anything to keep me busy, besides I was in too much pain and too focused on my labor to do much else anything. I sort of regretted packing a thousand things in my bag but better safe than sorry I guess, and some hospitals don't supply much. The hospitals in the UK must not supply anything because the UK ladies always pack a ton and use it. It's really personal preference what you pack I guess but I didn't really need much.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you that is so helpful! They do provide pads, the underwear, diapers and things like that. I wondered about what pjs to bring because of the bleeding, I don't want to ruin anything but I guess I will bring something and if I am comfortable in the gown I will just stay in that.

I think your right, it is different in the uk they provide a lot more here. Did you pack snacks?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I did not pack snacks because I couldn't eat while in labor anyway and our hospital has decent food. You could pack some but I doubt you'll want any until after you have the baby anyway. Your DH may need some, at least a drink or something but they often have a pantry with soda, snacks, and popsicles (for laboring ladies, I had a cherry one just an hour before Caitlyn was born) in labor and delivery if you ask. About the clothing- if you think you may be more comfy in your clothes by all means I think you should wear them but the first 2 days you will bleed heavily so choose something you won't mind ruining. Also you may just be too tired or sore to change. I think that's mostly why I stayed in the hospital gown the whole time. I hope you aren't too nervous by anything I say like bleeding, etc. It all goes by pretty quickly and you will soon forget the pain and all. I just tried not to think about the labor beforehand and when I finally got there it was very painful but manageable. Our bodies really are made for it. How are your appts going? All well? Baby must be getting big in there!

On a different note, we went to the ortho today. Cait's hip is staying in place! We are very happy about that but unfortunately she still has to wear the harness until JULY! SHe has 6 more weeks full time in it, then we can reduce the time until July and she'll have an xray and she'll be done with it. Another downside is she won't be able to use her jumperoo or exersaucer as it isn't good for her hips but it's all better than my baby having to have surgery! So yay!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Rachel789

That is great news that she doesn't need surgery!! So happy to hear that :)

Like you I am trying not to think about or stress about labor too much. I just want to take it as it comes. I don't see the point of worrying, it has to happen and she has to come out!

Appts are going well. I wonder what appts I should have dh come to with me? He came to all the ultra sound appts but that's it so far. I don't want him to take off of work much and all the appts lately are just so basic I don't see him needing to be there. Which do your dh go to?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> That is great news that she doesn't need surgery!! So happy to hear that :)
> 
> Like you I am trying not to think about or stress about labor too much. I just want to take it as it comes. I don't see the point of worrying, it has to happen and she has to come out!
> 
> Appts are going well. I wonder what appts I should have dh come to with me? He came to all the ultra sound appts but that's it so far. I don't want him to take off of work much and all the appts lately are just so basic I don't see him needing to be there. Which do your dh go to?

DH really only went to the ultrasounds and one or two near the very end. There really isn't much DH needs to do. We went to a childbirth class when I was about 30 weeks pregnant and it was actually mostly for DH to help me and just tell me what to expect. It turns out though, besides the timing contractions, DH didn't do much in the delivery room. He was tired and nervous and a little queezy. I didn't really need him once I got to the hospital either but it was nice to know he was right there if I needed him. I was in too much pain and focusing too much on getting the baby out to worry about whether he was by my side. The nurses were a huge help so it's ok if DH gets a little queezy. lol


----------



## Rachel789

We did go to birthing classes together. I figure there really isn't much of a need for him to go to appts. Maybe at the end I will have him come if he isn't too busy at work. Thanks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So we are ready to go in and get one last ultra sound and then get put on femera... but my insurance apparently doesn't cover maternity. I thought they all did, but apparently individual insurance doesn't unless you have a maternity rider policy which makes you wait 6-12 months before you can become pregnant. I wish I would have realized this before now, because I am pretty sure that I could have passed those months up very quickly. Now I have to wait until I can get switched over to my work's insurance now that I have been there long enough to qualify. We make too much to qualify for government insurance for pregnant ladies, but WAAAAY too little to be able to afford the thousands of dollars it takes for all the appointments, tests, and delivery. I hate that having a job and making more money puts a hold on being able to afford a child. Hopefully the switch only takes a month or two, I wouldn't think that work insurance would put a hold on how long I have to wait before becoming pregnant, especially being that it is through a big company and they must have thousands of pregnant ladies every year that work at Walmart. I am reluctant to ask all these questions about pregnancy coverage at the HR office because I don't want them in my personal business. I have been trying to ask associates, but I guess I will have to drag myself into the HR office, or see if I can find anything in all the benifits paper work.


----------



## ImSoTired

Being that you've been at your job longer than 90 days and you work enough hours it should only take a month to get on the insurance and they'll most likely cover maternity. I'm not sure, however if there is a specific enrollment period that you'll have to wait for. If you aren't comfortable asking too many questions I wouldn't worry about it, just ask if you can get on the insurance soon, whether it covers maternity, prescriptions, bloodwork, etc. That way they'll think you really want to know all about the insurance and not that you are doing it just because you're trying to get pregnant. Try not to worry too much about it it'll all work out fine. Somehow people in much worse situations with a lot less money have babies everyday so you've got to be able to do it as well. I had my own insurance that wouldn't have covered anything but luckily when I got married DH's work insurance covers everything. I don't think they'll have any waiting period for you to get pregnant and I know it's frustrating but I hope it works out for you. It must be really exciting though to finally be getting things started. 

As for me I haven't gotten my period yet and my hormones are all over the place. My hair has been falling out again for a whole month and I have breakouts from time to time and I'm emotionally all over the place (but not nearly as bad as first few weeks post partum, or with full hormone BC) I have to say though...the hair loss and acne are bothering me enough to want to go back on BC. I should really decide before going back to my Gyno in April whether or not I want to start BC and stop Bf'ing completley. If I do go back on BC though, I think I'll go on a full time diet and exercise routine so when I come off of it to try and ttc again it may be easier for me to get my cycle back on track and get pregnant again. I'm dreading the whole BC thing but I really just want to be normal again! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle- that sucks you are having insurance issues, the insurance we have in the u.s. is a joke! I am glad you are at least on track to get started and hopefully it won't take long to get on your insurance at work :thumbup:

Steph- sorry to hear your are having those issues :( I have noticed for the past month or so that I am not losing much hair and I am loving it! I dread after pregnancy when it falls out like crazy :( if you think you will be happier back on bc then do it, it is important you are happy and I am sure you can plan ahead and get off bc and give your body time to get back on track. 

I had a dr appt today and everything is going well with the baby. My next appt is two weeks from Friday and they will do the strep test and will check my cervix. I can't believe how fast this is going, I still have more to do and feel like time is running out!


----------



## ImSoTired

You don't have long to go Rachel! Feels like yesterday I was 33 weeks! Time goes by so quickly! Enjoy every minute! Spend some extra time with DH because you won't be alone again for a while after baby is born! You must be so excited. Makes me want another baby but I know I already have my hands full so I'll wait!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am very excited to meet her!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am looking forward to fuller hair/less hair falling out during pregnancy. I can't imagine loosing much more than I already do though. Sometimes it gets so bad that the bathroom floor and sink will be covered everytime I blow dry and straighten my hair. Recently, it has been a lot less, but I can't imagine how bad it will be after pregnancy. You girls both took less time to recover from BCP then me, for me I don't think I would ever go back on BCP until after I have both my kids. I pretty much never recovered from all those hormones telling my body what to do. Every single blood test so far is normal, yet I have no periods. My body just doesn't know what to do without the hormones in BCP dictating everything. BCP yelled stop ovulating, and my body took that as a demand to follow forever.

On a good note, I signed up for my work insurance two days ago, and it covers maternity even if I was pregnant right now. Also, I read on the benifits that it covers infertility if there is an underlying issue, which I assume that me not having a period would be considered an underlying issue. It doesn't however cover artificial insemination, IVF, or fertility meds, but femera isn't a very expensive drug from what I hear. Since everything else is 100% normal, if they can just get me ovulating, hopefully I won't have to do anything more then ovulation medication.

Also, I just called the alternative teacher training program that I went through, and all I have to do is send in the internship application, and fee, and they will start talking to the local school districts about letting me student teach in the fall semester so I can finally get my teaching certificate :)

Maybe I won't have a child by the end of 2013, but hopefully I will be a pregnant, certified elementary school teacher by new years. Ideally, I would like to have a baby by the end of winter/very very early spring so I have time before school starts in the fall to be with him/her and find child care that I am comfortable with.


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news about the insurance and working towards getting your teaching certificate! :happydance:

Since it is just a matter of getting you ovulating i bet it wont be long until you are pregnant! :thumbup:

Any time frame for when you can start the femara?


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome, Michelle. I'm sure that once they get you ovulating with meds you won't need any further assistance getting pregnant. Sounds like everything is getting on track for you!

As for the BC I am both dreading it and wanting it. It was so nice while TTC and being pregnant not having to worry about birth control but now I don't want another so soon and I fear I'll go bald if I don't get on some sort of hormones! I lose a handful of hair a day and to be honest I didn't have very thick hair to begin with so it's making me pretty nervous. Hopefully next time it won't take 10 months to get pregnant after stopping it, but I'll stop taking it with time to spare this time as I know it may take a while.

Cait went to see the Easter bunny today. She was so cute sitting on his lap. She's much too young to be afraid yet and just sort of sat there clueless looking around. Very cute though.:cloud9: We also got her pics back from the picture studio so hopefully I'll get a chance to upload some of them soon.

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

Aww that must have been so cute seeing her with the Easter bunny! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Some of Cait's pictures:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







03-23-2013 04;38;22PM.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









03-23-2013 04;38;22PM2.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 4









03-23-2013 05;03;04PM.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









03-23-2013 05;03;04PM2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









03-23-2013 05;03;04PM3.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Omg she is too cute!!! What an adorable smile :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Awww, so cute :) 

I have to call in to the insurance monday and make sure all is good to go and see if I can get all the group number info and everything to give my fertility doctor. Then take the five days of provera, and then set up a "base line ultrasound" as soon as I start my period. Which makes me think that every cycle is going to probably require an ultrasound to see how my body is respoinding to the femera along with a day 21 blood test... Hopefully that that appointment they will give me femera so I can start round one of femera on this upcoming cycle, and hopefully it will only take one or two rounds. Right now I am still stuck in last cycle, which I knew I would be until I take provera.Iif she makes me wait two weeks before i take provera just '" incase" I could be pregnant, I am going to go crazy. Maybe I should just lie and say we used condoms while waiting, but seriously nothing is going to happen when I can't ovulate without medication!


----------



## Rachel789

I don't blame you for not wanting to wait any longer. If you know you haven't o'ed and just want to get started just tell her there is no chance...do what you have to, you have waited long enough!


----------



## Rulitos

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 

I´m also having messy cycles due to bc and thyroid issues. The doc has just put me on 10days of progesterone to induce menstruation. I´m on cycle day 49 :(
my previous cycles were 31, 25, and 36.
It´s really helpful to see that other women have had similar experiences and gone on to have a BFP :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I agree that would make me crazy too especially KNOWING you aren't pregnant and having to wait, wait, wait. Doctors like to think that we don't know anything about our bodies at all. I hope they get you ovulating again soon and don't make you wait any longer. Hang in there!

Rulitos, Welcome. I had cycles that were very unpredictable for a while, I think my longest was around 70 days or so and it can be frustrating but there is usually some underlying issue. Hopefully you can get it all worked out. Good news is, you are probably ovulating so you have a good chance of getting pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel your time is coming! Are you beginning to get anxious or frustrated? I hope not, but I only ask as the last 3 weeks or so, for me, where just so frustrating as I knew it could literally be anytime. Hope you are doing well though.

Michelle I hope you got to get things moving and I hope you are doing well also.

We are good. Cait is happy and healthy. I could feel better but I need to find a bit more time for myself to exercise, feel normal. it can be rough sometimes but it's worth it.:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

I am happy to hear all is well with Cait, I can't believe she is 4 months old already-time goes by so fast!

I am getting a little anxious and can't wait to meet her! I am fortunate though as I feel pretty good for the most part. My back hasn't been hurting much and I have no hip pain and heartburn hasn't been too bad. The hardest time for me is at night when trying to sleep and get comfortable. I literally wake up 10+ times a night but I guess I better get used to that! I still haven't even packed my hospital bag but I did make a list of what we need to pack. I will have to get it packed this weekend, no more procrastinating. I can't remember, how many weeks were you when you had Cait?


----------



## ImSoTired

40 weeks and 3 days. She was 3 days late and I wanted her out so badly. I had an OB appt on Friday (doctor said I was 70%effaced, only fingertip dilated, nearly no progress), dtd with DH that night, woke up at 3 am, unable to sleep like you said, dozed off and on and woke up at 7am with contractions. I had her at 8am the next morning (Sunday). It happens so fast! Now she is 4 months old! I can't even believe it.

I hope your little girl comes right on time! I know it gets tough the last few weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't believe you are due soon. So crazy and exciting! Soon she will get to come out and meet everyone and we will have two post bc little girls as my insperation. 

My individual insurance finally expires April 24th, and my new insurance already started. I will probably start taking provera mid to late next week. I have to call in and see if they can tell what my insurance will and won't cover. At least I know 100 percent that they for sure cover maternity. The only thing is my first cycle will proba bly consist of two doctors visits and two ultra sounds plus probably one blood test for post ovulation check. I hope they can tell me when I call in what to expext the first cycle appointment wise and financially. Enjoying the break, but I can't help but think of how my 27th birthday is creeping up, and how worried I am about the second kid being even harder to concieve when I am even older.


----------



## Rachel789

I am excited that you will be getting started soon!! :happydance: 

you are still young, people usually don't have issues due to age until they are 35+. I wouldn't worry too much about that. Will you be taking femara?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, you are so close! Can't wait to hear you've had her!

Michelle, how are things going? Have you started meds?

I hope you are all well. We are doing ok. Busy!


----------



## Rachel789

I know I can't believe it will happen soon, so crazy! I just hate this waiting game. I wish I knew when it would happen. Just really hoping not to go past my due date!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I know I can't believe it will happen soon, so crazy! I just hate this waiting game. I wish I knew when it would happen. Just really hoping not to go past my due date!

lol, I remember that feeling exactly. I hope she comes right on time for you and you have a positive experience! Spend time with your OH because you won't have nearly as much time once baby is here for a few years! It's so worth it in every way! Also I did go into labor the morning after we dtd so it can't hurt! Best of luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know I had my baby girl yesterday, Shaelyn Marie, She was a whopping 9 lbs 3 ounces :shock: she is beautiful and we are soooo in love!! :cloud9: We check out of the hospital tomorrow morning so I will try to get back on and post pics and share my whole birth story soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome! Congrats Rachel! Right on time! Yesterday was my birthday also...what a coincidence!


----------



## Rachel789

Here are a few pics of Shaelyn. Things have been hectic around here so I haven't gotten my birth story typed up yet but I will start working on it. Everything is going good and I am loving being a mom! I am having issues with breastfeeding which is really disappointing. I am barely producing anything and I have been pumping and having to give her formula because she lost 1 pound. But she is already gaining it back and is healthy so that is whats important. I had a lactation consultant come to my house to help me and she seems to think my PCOS may be what is causing the issues and when I Googled it there were many things out there about how PCOS can affect breast milk supply. :( 

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/012_zps80f63115.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/006_zps95929ac8.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/004_zps42b60f17.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww, Rachel. She's so beautiful and precious! Congratulations! As for the breast milk, It's still early, you are only 5 days postpartum, and your milk is most likely just coming in now. It is common for the baby to lose a pound and then gain quickly when the milk comes in. Breast feeding is not easy but keep trying, you can do it. I just stopped nursing Cait at night. We've been supplementing with formula since she was about a week old because I was a nervous wreck that I wasn't producing enough. I'm sure now that I was, but new babies tend to cluster feed and that made me think it wasn't enough. You will do just fine. :hugs: I hope you are feeling well and are in good spirits! I know it is rough the first few weeks especially with hormones all over the place. You will be great though keep up the high spirits! I'm so happy for you!:flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aww, congrats Rachel, she is adorable!

I am on day 4 of provera, which means one more day of provera and then my period should start soon after and I can make my appointment to get an ultrasound and then start femara. Hope they can get me in to the office in time to start femera THIS cycle, because I have had enough of waiting.


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome, Michelle. I know that this will get you ovulating and soon enough you'll be pregnant. It's great news! Keep us updated! We are routing for you!

As for us, we are doing well. Cait seems to be growing and growing and getting smarter all of the time. I am still as worried and nervous now and then but I'm doing better all of the time. Cait should be finished wearing the harness in July sometime so I'm hoping that everything goes on schedule and she is fine.She's allowed out of it during the day now and the beginning of June she'll wear it even less. We still have no set schedule and that is ok but I'm always working on it. Hopefully we'll get there soon and I'll have more time to cook, clean, exercise, etc. Dh is a saint for doing most of the cooking and giving me a bit of time to myself in the evenings when I've been home with the baby all day. When I say time to myself I mean half an hour or so, lol, but every little bit counts. Soon enough Cait will be independent enough to not need me 24/7 anyhow. 

As for birth control, I'm still on the mini-pill and therefore have not had a period. I'm not to worried about it now but there is a part of me that just wants some normality. I may go off of them in August or September before resuming full hormone bc just to get some natural cycle going before I suppress it again in October. I don't want to be on it very long though because I may decide to ttc again in 2014 and I don't want it ruining my chances and taking forever again.

Hope you are all well!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news Michelle! Can't wait to follow you journey of your first and hopefully last femara cycle!

Steph-that's great that cait is almost done with the harness. My dh has been a huge help so far and I am grateful for that. We are lucky to have dh's that are helpful because I hear a lot of women complain theirs are useless lol.

The dr was asking me at the hospital to think about what I want to do for birth control. We haven't decided what to do yet but I would like to try to avoid bcp but there really arent any other great options so who knows what we will decide to do :shrug: I am going to try to get around to my birth story this weekend, it is tough to find the time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> That's great news Michelle! Can't wait to follow you journey of your first and hopefully last femara cycle!
> 
> Steph-that's great that cait is almost done with the harness. My dh has been a huge help so far and I am grateful for that. We are lucky to have dh's that are helpful because I hear a lot of women complain theirs are useless lol.
> 
> The dr was asking me at the hospital to think about what I want to do for birth control. We haven't decided what to do yet but I would like to try to avoid bcp but there really arent any other great options so who knows what we will decide to do :shrug: I am going to try to get around to my birth story this weekend, it is tough to find the time!

It's so important that DH help. One of my friends has a baby with his girlfriend. He used to go out on the weekends with his friends and I didn't think twice about it then but now I think I'd kill DH if he left me with the baby. We barely have enough time for each other let alone going out with friends to drink. I'd be fuming. 

You don't have to think about BC now anyway. If you had a vaginal delivery you won't be visiting the gyno for about 6 weeks anyway I think. They put me on the mini pill because I was still breastfeeding and that is the least likely to reduce milk supply. I took it reluctantly because I obviously haven't had a great experience with bc. I still would rather do without it but I'd prefer not to have another baby soon so I really didn't know what else to do. I've thought about it and I think the mini pill is probably better than a full hormone pill and if/when I do go back on a full hormone pill I will not be on it long and come off it a few months before ttc'ing again. Once I'm finished having kids I will gladly go back on bc but until then I will be careful with it.

I understand it is hard to find the time to get online, especially in the first few weeks. You will be a busy lady for quite a while. I'm still having trouble finding extra time...:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I finally got around to my birth story! It is kind of long but here it is:

Starting Tuesday April 30th-May 3rd I was having Braxton Hicks contractions every 6-8 minutes, they did not hurt but were very uncomfortable. Once this started I was feeling like things would happen soon. I had my prenatal appointment on Friday, May 3rd at 39+5. The mid wife checked my cervix and I was one cm dilated and 50% effaced. She did a sweep and said at the most it would be a week until I had the baby but it really could be anytime now. She suggested I try to do some walking to get things going. DH and I went out for dinner that night and had pizza, then went to the mall to do some walking since it was hot outside. While having dinner and walking around the contractions were still about 6-8 minutes apart but at this time they were starting to get slightly painful. We went home and watched tv and while I was laying on the couch I was getting more uncomfortable but still not too bad and I didn&#8217;t think it was labor yet. I went to bed around 11 or 12 and woke up at 3 a.m. and that is when the contractions started to get painful. I kept trying to go back to sleep but I couldn&#8217;t. For an hour I was in and out of bed and timing the contractions, which were around 5 minutes apart and finally around 4 a.m. I woke DH up and told him I thought this was it. I was starving so I asked him to make me some eggs and toast and I continued to time the contractions, which remained around 4-5 minutes apart. I ate only a few bites of food and took a shower around 5 a.m. and I noticed in the shower they were coming more frequently. Once I got out and timed them again they were 3 minutes apart so I told DH we needed to hurry up and pack the last few things we needed and get moving. He didn&#8217;t quite believe I was as far along as I was and kept asking if I was sure it was time yet, but I was in a lot of pain at that point and we had a 30 minute ride to the hospital so I decided we should go to be safe. When we got in the car the contractions slowed down to 6 minutes or so apart, I thought to myself &#8220;great I will probably get there and be sent home&#8221;. We arrived at the hospital around 6:30 a.m. and were sent to triage and they checked me and said I was 6 cm dilated! I couldn&#8217;t believe I was that far along already. So they admitted me and sent me to labor and delivery. I told them in triage that I wanted to epi so they took some blood work and said once that came back ok I could get my epi. The contractions continued to get more intense and I was impatiently waiting for my epi. The anesthesiologist was in an emergency c-section so they said the attending would come. Three times I was told he was on his way and he never showed up. It was such torture thinking the pain relief was coming, I kept staring at the door and no one came. DH and my mom were very surprised at how I was handling the contractions. I wanted complete silence and I just breathed through them and didn&#8217;t make a noise. For me it was better to remain in control than to scream in pain. Finally after waiting 2.5 hours the anesthesiologist came and got my epi in within 6 minutes, they said that was very fast and it helped that I was able to start very still which was so difficult during the painful contractions. Getting the epi was so easy and did not hurt at all. Finally I was able to relax and talk normally and take a little nap. I was exhausted as I only slept a couple hours during the night. They checked my cervix again right after the epi was in, and from 7 a.m. until 11 a.m. I hadn&#8217;t progressed at all, I was still only 6 cm. They went ahead and broke my water and at this time I was told there was meconium in the water and the baby would not be able to be placed on my chest immediately after birth. They had to check her out first and make sure she was ok. I was very disappointed but all that mattered to me at that point was she is healthy and taken care of. A couple hours after they broke my water they checked me again and I had only progressed to 7 cm so they decided it would be a good idea to start me on Pitocin to get my contractions stronger and closer together. It was around 1:00 p.m. that they started the Pitocin and by around 3:00 p.m. I was fully dilated and the baby&#8217;s head was down very low and DH told me he could see her hair and she had dark hair. I started crying at this point because I knew I would be meeting her soon. I was so numb from the epi that I couldn&#8217;t feel the contractions so the nurse had to tell me when to push. I didn&#8217;t even feel the ring of fire everyone talks about when she crowned. I was told even with the epi I would feel the ring of fire and that pushing on average takes about 2-3 hours. I pushed for around 35 minutes and Shaelyn Marie was born on Saturday, May 4th at 3:38 p.m. weighing 9 pounds 3 ounces and 21 inches long. I was in shock when I heard how big she was. Everything was ok with the meconium and after they checked her out and cleaned her off she was given to me. It was the most amazing feeling looking into her eyes and holding her for the first time, I couldn&#8217;t stop crying! I ended up tearing really bad; it was a 3rd degree tear. The recovery hasn&#8217;t been fun but it was more than worth it and I would do it all over again for her.


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow. It's actually kinda similar to my story in certain areas. You will remember more bits and pieces as time goes on. I know I had forgotten a lot of it that came back to my within the first few weeks. Overall it sounds as though you had a good experience. I'm happy everything went well and you have a healthy, beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So now I am scared and excited at the same time to go through all of that, but I am 1000% sure that it is worth it.

I am now on day three of my five days of femera. I haven't been through the dreaded two week wait in a loong time.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Michelle! Are you going to chart again?


----------



## ImSoTired

so exciting Michelle! You are right, it is worth it!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am charting again, I need to put it all on fertility friend though. Right now all my temps are on my phone app. So far the temps aren't making much sense, but I have never seen a femara chart before, so I really don't know what to expect. 

EDIT: Ovulation chart updated


----------



## Rachel789

Yay I will be stalking your chart, Hope o comes soon! Are you being monitored by ultrasounds?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Yay I will be stalking your chart, Hope o comes soon! Are you being monitored by ultrasounds?

No ultra sounds, just day 21 progesterone blood test for the first cycle at least.


----------



## ImSoTired

Excited for you, Michelle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I got a SMILEY face on the digital OPK today. Hope it's right! Going to bd tonight when I get home from work just in case :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yay!! How exciting, catch that eggie :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Fxd for you Michelle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

so today my temp is still flatline and the OPK doesn't have a smiley face anymore, the second line is very faded. Hopefully I just caught my surge yesterday and ovulated last night/this morning. There is always the chance that I just geared up to O but didn't, so I am still going to bd every other day until I see a temp increase for more than a few days. I had a killer headache yesterday, and I am hoping that was due to shifting hormones that led to ovulation. I can't wait until June 3rd when I can take the progesterone blood test, and find out for sure if I ovulated or not. I would love to add more beautiful baby pictures or even sonogram pictures to this thread :)


----------



## ImSoTired

It's possible you O'd like you said and your temp hasn't risen yet. I'm so excited for you I just know you're going to catch that egg soon!


----------



## Rachel789

The surge is typically the day before o so it would make sense today is o day. I bet you see a temp rise tomorrow'


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Now I am lost and very confused. My temps went down, down, down, now I guess only the progesterone blood test on monday will tell if I ovulated or not. Unless I see really good temp rises in the next few days, I am guessing that I won't ovulate this cycle. Next cycle I guess I need to take metformin and femara together. I stopped the metformin a few months ago when we waiting for insurance and testing, and they never said anything about it, I guess they assumed I was still taking metformin, and I assumed they would mention it if I was suppose to be taking it. 

The combination of metformin, and clomid are what made me ovulate last time, so I bet a combination of femara and metformin is what I would need to get me started this time. I should have never stopped the metformin, but all the tests weren't finding anything wrong, not even any cysts, so I assumed if I had zero signs of pcos I didn't need metformin. Also most people with pcos lose weight when they start taking metformin and I didn't lose weight until after I stopped taking it. I guess it must have been helping in combination with other pills, but when taken alone it didn't make me ovulate on those months where that was all I was on. This is all so very confusing, and I wish the doctors would be able to tell me that it was the BCP that messed me up and tell me if they can fix it. I bet they aren't legally allowed to tell us that is what it is. I wish they could tell us, or at least warn us of the risks before they put us on BCP in the first place.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I see why you are confused. I wish I knew what to tell you but I think you'd know better than I would anyway. I think you are right though...It probably has everything to do with the BCP suppressing your body's natural ability to O for so long that has your body in a state of complete confusion. I think it probably happens to more women than we think and that is why there are so many women who see fertility specialists. Some women are able to get back on track and some aren't without the help of fertility drugs. Of course a gyno wouldn't tell you that BC might interfere with your natural cycles even after stopping. It's probably because they get kickbacks from the BC companies, the specialists, and the fertility drug companies. Unfortunately that's how the world works now a days. That's my conspiracy theory anyway, haha...sorry for babbling on. 

Just hang in there and keep working with your doctors. It's going to work out for you, they just have to get you on the right combo of meds like you said you O'd on last time. It's all going to work out, just keep your head up.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I go in for a blood test today just to make my fertility specialist happy and find out for sure if I ovulated. I know my body though, and unless the progesterone after ovulation is doing NOTHING to me this time, I am pretty sure that I didn't ovulate. I already told DH last night that we just need to take both meds next cycle and I might as well get back on metformin today. Too bad I have to go through the stomach aches that accompany metformin since I am not used to having it in my system anymore. I forgot how stressful it is though to keep everything on a schedule. DH gets tired of bding every other day, I get annoyed because we HAVE to bd on a certain day since we don't have a million chances of ovulating and I feel like he doesn't get how important it is. He seems to think that the sperm all build up over the week and they ALL stay alive and my body ISN'T working to fight them off. He has been told how it all works, but I feel like he doesn't comprehend how 1 in a million the chances are even if I do in fact ovulate that cycle we have to have the timing right.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle does your insurance not cover the ultrasound monitoring? I found that took the guess work out of things, they can see if any follies are growing. Maybe the dr can increase the dose of femara and if you take the metformin again it will get things going. I am sure it is just a matter of finding the right balance for your body.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My insurance only covers diagnostic procedures/testing, therefore we are only confirming ovulation through day 21 blood tests. If my insurance covered the ultrasounds I would definitely use that, but there is no way we could afford that on our own. There are several things that usually point to ovulation the few times I have ovulated though. One being the temp rising, two being a positive opk (although that isn't really a given ovulation sign for me since I try to O and don't), and then I have always had sore nipples the day of or a few days after for at least 3-6 continuous days. A few times I even got sick due to the amount of progesterone after ovulation. My temps aren't even attempting to rise, and I have been feeling completely hormone free these past few days. I also concluded that my previous headache was probably from my new coworkers really strong perfume. I worked with her yesterday, and definitely got a headache from her perfume again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I agree, I know that you know your body well enough to know whether or not you ovulated.You are temping and have been ttc for long enough. Doctors should realize that some of us can tell. I hope after your bloods that they understand this and help you get going again. Even if it means going back on the metformin. I hope it doesn't make you feel as ill. As for DH, mine was the same during ttc. I think it was mostly because he was actually nervous to become a father, which I understand. I'm not saying that's what is going on in your case, just pointing out that I've been there. 

As for my BC, the mini pill, I'm unsure of it's effectiveness. I spotted very mildly on and off from May 11-14 (I've not been temping but when I went to the doctor's on the 14th for a checkup and I had a low grade fever, unsure if it was hormonal or related in anyway) and then had a 3/4 day period beginning on the 24th. My first since giving birth. I stopped bf'ing completely on the 1st or 2nd of May. I'm thinking that the spotting was ovulation? In which case my stopping bf'ing or maybe i took my pill late caused my ovaries to fire? I'm not sure what happened but it's just another confusing thing going on with my body, I'm sure. I was under the impression that I would not be getting my period because the mini pill would suppress ovulation and it doesn't have placebo pills so it's constant progestin and no pause for an induced period? Maybe I should have asked more questions? I'll have to keep an eye on it to see if I have another. The confusion never stops.

Rachel how is the baby? Are you healing well and feeling good? I hope so, because I know the first few weeks are the worst! 

I hope you are all well.


----------



## Rachel789

Shaelyn is doing very well and we finally got breast feeding working well. Lack of sleep is starting to get to me. If I could get 3-4 hours straight it would make a huge difference. One day it will happen! How is Cait?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hopefully it just takes time for your body to adjust to being on the pill again. I wonder if there is a few months of adjustment period like the normal pill's 3 month period. Life is suppose to be less confusing on the pill. At least you both have two very special reminders of why we have to go through all of this :) Hope both girls are doing well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Cait is well. We are trying to get on a schedule and although it isn't perfect, it's much better than it was. She is now sleeping in her own room and sleeping decent, waking only once or twice a night. She's going down earlier too.

Rachel that is great that breastfeeding is going well. It can be really tricky at first, it's great that you persevered long enough to let Shaelyn get the hang of it. The sleep will get better too, it just takes a little longer.

I'm still not sleeping great, but I get at least 6 hours. (I'm actually sleeping worse the past few days since I moved Cait to her crib because I'm paranoid and miss her 2 feet away from me) It's all getting better a little at a time. She is in the 50th percentile now, a bit over 15lbs and 26in long. She's eating rice cereal, purees, and 20-30 oz of formula a day. She's just begun sitting for short periods unassisted and scooting along the floor. She'll be mobile before I know it. It's all very sad and exciting at once. So far, touch wood, she's been very healthy and we go to see her pediatrician for her 6 mo shots in 10 days. Tomorrow She goes to wearing her harness nights only, 8-10 hrs! I'm so excited! Then we see the ortho on the 18th to get it adjusted and we have an xray on July 16th to see whether or not she can stop it completely. Fx'd all goes well!


As for the BC, I'm very confused about it and I think it may be a combo of when I stopped Bf'ing and maybe taking a pill late because the mini pill is supposed to be taken at exactly the same time each day to be effective. I've been on it since March so I should be adjusted to it by now. It's hard to say what happened but I do know I had a period. It couldn't have been anything else.:shrug: It remains a mystery, lol


----------



## Rachel789

That will be so hard when we have to move Shaelyn out of our room. I don't blame you for losing sleep over it but I am sure once you get used to it things will get better. Glad to hear all is well with Cait and that is great news that she only has to wear her harness at night :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Wait, what am I talking about? I've been on the mini pill since January, 6 weeks postpartum! Why was I thinking March? Anyway I'm bleeding a little again today and it's only been about 16 days of so since my 'period'. It would usually be my O time if I were actually Ovulating but I doubt that's the case? I'm thinking it's a withdrawal bleed from taking my pill late and that's most likely what happened the last time as well. I'm trying to keep on schedule but it's so hard with the baby. I've seriously consider just going off of BC all together and whatever happens, happens. However then I start thinking about money and having 2 babies running around and I scare myself back to BC. I guess I will just be dealing with silly spotting here and there:shrug:.

Rachel, Cait is sleeping so much better in her own room. Though she still wakes for a night feeding now and then. She was sleeping in a pack n play bassinet in our bedroom since she was born. It was crowded in there and Dh was always snoring and waking to blow his nose or something and I was constantly flipping over, getting a drink, going to pee, and that made the bed and the floor creak. She was outgrowing the bassinet and was nearly over the weight limit so I figured I'd better move her before something happened. I gave it a shot one night and it was great. She slept better than I ever though possible! It's like she knew that the crib was for her! I still miss her and get a bit nervous that she's not near me but I'm beginning to sleep better on nights when she doesn't wake to eat. I wish I could have kept her with me but it just wasn't for the best. If she were still breastfeeding or waking multiple times a night it would justify her still being in with us but it was for the best for our situation. Keep Shaelyn with you as long as you can because they really do grow amazingly fast. Below is a pic of Cait. It's not the best but it is recent. She is too busy for photographs most of the time:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1099.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ImSoTired

And a few more from the past few weeks or so.

Michelle I hope you are well!
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment (8).jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1019.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1041.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aww so cute. Is that a little pony tail in the picture on the left? 

I called the doctor today to get my ovulation test results and they said I ovulated. How is that possible? Maybe my thermometer is off... I can't believe I ovulated and the temps didn't rise.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww she is so cute!! I will have to post more pics of Shaelyn soon. I hope she does well when we move her to her room one day. Sleeping is so difficult now. She is really fussy at night but does much better during the day. I really need a good nights sleep, my body is not functioning right. I feel like these last 5 weeks have been one long day. I think the longest I have slept in a stretch is 2-3 hours.i just want to feel normal again so I can enjoy my baby more, she is growing so fast and I love how little she is now. It's just so tough when your so out of it all the time from lack of sleep. :(

Michelle- that is really odd your temps didn't shift. Did you get the number your progesterone was at? It may be good to find out if it was a good level. You must have o'ed though as I don't think blood tests can be wrong. Like you said maybe your thermometer is messed up :shrug: I hope your bfp is on its way!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes Michelle, she wears her hair up on the non bath nights as we bathe her every other day. It's very cute imo, and it's amazing how much hair she has. Everyone always asks me if I had heartburn during pregnancy because she has so much hair, but I didn't. Below is a pic of her pigtails though it's not a very good one.

Rachel, sleep is the biggest reason that the first 8 weeks are so hard. I was the same as you and it just made me feel awful. I know it is hard because there is so much to do, but take a week to nap when baby naps, even if that's with you in bed (in case she only sleeps when you hod her sort of thing). Get as much as you can and soon Shaelyn will start eating more and sleeping for longer stretches. She'll go to 4 hours and then to 5 and then one day she'll sleep through the night. It takes time but it will happen. Hang in there. Cait was actually up at 5am this morning and she had a hard time falling back to sleep so I was up and down and rocking her. Then she woke up for good at 830. So I'm a bit sleepy today but you never know.

Michelle it's so strange that your temps didn't rise? Maybe it's worth getting a new thermometer? And if that isn't the case maybe you've been sleeping unsoundly and didn't realize? It's hard to say but I'd trust the doctors unless it continues for some reason you keep having months with out temp rises and without getting AF or a BFP. You'll know for sure soon enough whether you have O'd. I hope it's a BFP and not stupid AF.

I have determined that when I forget to take my pill and I take it late then I bleed for a few days, so odds are I never O'd. Not that I'm trying to O but I'd rather have my body work properly or have the pill keep me from bleeding or O'ing at all. I don't know. Oh well.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0992.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

Shaelyn has lots of hair too. I did have heartburn but I had chronic heartburn when I wasn't pregnant so I don't think that was an indication of her having hair.

People tell me she will possibly lose the hair she has now and grow back different hair. It seems to be thinning a little but it's still there. Did Cait loose any hair?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Shaelyn has lots of hair too. I did have heartburn but I had chronic heartburn when I wasn't pregnant so I don't think that was an indication of her having hair.
> 
> People tell me she will possibly lose the hair she has now and grow back different hair. It seems to be thinning a little but it's still there. Did Cait loose any hair?

People told us the same thing but it didn't fall out. It thinned and got lighter as it grew but never really fell out. She has the bald spot babies get where her head touches the floor/ mattress/ etc but that is all. It's hard to say what will happen but DH and I both were born with heads full of hair and our parents say that neither of us ever lost any. Though I have cousins who were born with a head full of dark strait hair and it fell out and grew in blond and curly. Very weird...But as I said Cait's hair is much lighter now, but still there.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am still very confused about how I ovulated and didn't get a temp rise. I had that positive OPK, and then a positive ovulation blood test, so why wouldn't my temperature be rising by now. I guess I am going to have to call the doctor tomorrow and see if I can get my progesterone level from the CD21 test. 

The only "symptoms" I have felt are a few random cramps the past few days, a headache today, and exhaustion. Then again, I have had a VERY busy, travel filled weekend, so being exhausted is a given. 

My best friend's wedding was this weekend, and I cried multiple times, I just couldn't keep it together. The first time I cried was when the bride danced with her mom, and then I cried even more when I danced with the bride. I had to give her a hug and then go over to DH, who put his arm around me as he wondered why I was crying so hard if I was happy and not sad. I am an emotional wreck with all these hormones going crazy! Even looking back on the pictures the bride and groom took together before the wedding makes teary eyed because of how happy they look. I told my coworkers to get ready for the water works when I get pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

I don't know, Michelle, maybe fluke temps...:shrug: I hope the doctor can shed a little light on it for you. As for the hormones.....:hugs: It's just one of those things but it'll be ok. I think I've just finally evened out completely. Postpartum hormones are WACKY. I went to a wedding shower Saturday and I was feeling pretty sentimental myself. 

I hope you are all well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I just got a call back, they said my progesterone level was 0.96, I tried to say wait to ask how they call that ovulation, but as I was saying hold on they hung up and when I called right back the office was closed and the phone went straight to emergency only calls to where I would have to call the doctor on his on call phone. From what I have heard/read the doctors like to see a level of at least 10 or above. I am going to have to call back tomorrow. Maybe the nurse got confused and thought it was 96 instead of .96? It would make a lot more sense if they were confused when they told me I ovulated.


----------



## Rachel789

Hmm something seems off. I would ask to speak with the dr and get a straight answer. I know how confusing this must be for you, hang in there!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I hope you can get answers soon. That really doesn't make any sense. Maybe someone made a mistake and is trying to convince you they're right to avoid any problems? I'd try to get back in to see the doctor soon and have it all out. Sorry this is happening to you. I know that waiting for answers is the last thing you want to do.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Here are some pictures of Shaelyn

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaecar_zps8dad32b9.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaedress_zpsade0fa21.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaepropic_zps2816314a.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, oh my gosh, she is precious! Already looking less like a newborn too. I love that dress she looks beautiful in it! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you! She already weighs 11 and a half pounds, she is in the 90th percentile for height and weight :shock:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you! She already weighs 11 and a half pounds, she is in the 90th percentile for height and weight :shock:

Wow! You must have that super milk! lol!There are a lot of babies in my parenting group thread here on bnb (December snowflakes) who have big babies as well! I think it's probably pretty common. Cait is 15 lbs 11 oz (we were at the doctor yesterday) about the 50th percentile. Amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: for healthy beautiful babies! Good to hear that everything is going good with the girls.

I finally got the results to my fertility specialist and her office confirmed what I already knew, I didn't ovulate. Now on to waiting one more week, starting provera, and then going in for the baseline ultra sound before starting round two of femera. This time I will be taking femara AND metformin though. I think that is the combination I need.


----------



## Rachel789

That's good you will be taking both, I'm sure that will help! Are they increasing your dose of femara?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't know what they are doing dose wise yet, I am sure we will talk about it at my ultrasound appointment. I don't know if I need an increase, or just the metformin and femara combo. I guess I will see what the doctor says, I am sure she won't be happy that I stopped metformin, but she should have discussed metformin with me rather than assuming that I was still taking it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I agree, the doctor should have went over everything you were and weren't taking. That's their mistake for assuming you were still taking metformin. I hope you get on the right combo of eds and get ovulating soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I saw the fertility again yesterday and had the mandatory ultrasound to make sure that everything was good to go for another femara/letrazol cycle. I asked her about the metformin, and she said I was suppose to be taking it the whole time. She explained to me how my body's testosterone and estrogen aren't in the correct balance, so my body thinks I ovulated already and metformin puts it all back in balance. Without metformin, they could give me all the clomid and femara in the world and I would never ovulate. So I am back on metformin and they are upping my femara dosage. Too bad I wasted $400 last cycle by not taking metformin! 

I am excited and nervous for this cycle because I feel like a super ovulation is about to happen. I am excited to catch the egg, but nervous for ovulation to be painful like it was on my last clomid cycle. Also a little nervous for the possibility of twins, but whatever happens, happens!


----------



## Rachel789

I think twins are more likely with clomid than femara from what I remember. I am excited for you! I bet the combo of femara and metformin will bring you your long awaited bfp :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I think twins are more likely with clomid than femara from what I remember. I am excited for you! I bet the combo of femara and metformin will bring you your long awaited bfp :)

You are right, they are more likely with clomid then femara. After how long this is taking I would almost rather have two at once, but I know that is a lot to handle. I just get a little impatient some times trying to act like all of this isn't a huge deal to me. I don't want it to swallow my whole life and affect my relationship with dh so I play it all off and try not to talk about it a lot. I think it helps me as much as it helps him not to obsess about everything. It helps to have a 40 hour a week job too.


----------



## Rachel789

It does help to have distractions, that's for sure. I know how hard this must be for you and dh and it has been a long journey. But you will get your bfp, I just know it will be really soon once you get that right combination that gets you to o. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

You're going to get your bfp now Michelle. I'm so happy for you. I know it has been difficult for you but once you've got that bfp you will forget how difficult it was to get there. As you were saying, just keep yourself distracted and bd when you can. Everything is going to work out now that you are in the care of a specialist and you're on the right combination of meds. Best of luck! Keep us updated. I'm sure we'll be reading of your bfp soon enough! :dust:


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle and Rachel I hope you are both doing well! :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

I am doing well. Just enjoying spending time with my baby girl!

How are you?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Funny you were thinking of us because I got a smiley on the opk today and couldn't wait to tell yall. Weird that it is on cd16, just like last cycle, but hopefully this time I actually release the egg! My birthday is tomorrow, it would be so crazy to ovulate/conceive on my birthday. That would be the best present I have ever received in all my 27 years.

I hope our little post BC baby girls are healthy and happy!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for the smiley!! I will be chart stalking and hope you get the best bday present ever :) happy birthday :cake:


----------



## ImSoTired

Awesome Michelle! That would be a great birthday gift! Happy birthday! When my cycle is normal I O on cd 16. I hope you catch the egg! Your chances are so good now 

Cait is 7 months old, crawling all over the place and beginning to stand! I can't believe it. It has me broody for another baby but I think we have decided to wait until this time next year. Who knows how long it'll take me to regulate this time ! I really want to lose weight again to have another healthy pregnancy and hopefully help my cycle regulate when I'm ready. It's crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Awesome Michelle! That would be a great birthday gift! Happy birthday! When my cycle is normal I O on cd 16. I hope you catch the egg! Your chances are so good now
> 
> Cait is 7 months old, crawling all over the place and beginning to stand! I can't believe it. It has me broody for another baby but I think we have decided to wait until this time next year. Who knows how long it'll take me to regulate this time ! I really want to lose weight again to have another healthy pregnancy and hopefully help my cycle regulate when I'm ready. It's crazy how fast they grow!

7 months, I can't believe it. I always thought I would like it better when they were a little bit older around the walking/talking age, but everyone seems to miss the baby stage, so I guess it's not as bad as I'm imagining it. I am so worried that I won't know what to do, and that I will get overwhelmed with not knowing why he/she is crying, but either it isn't as bad as I imagine, or there is just a really strong emotional reason for wanting that baby stage back. I just have a feeling that I am in for a world of surprises that I won't be able to understand until I am a mom myself.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, Being a mom is really different than I thought it would be. I've been around babies since I was a young child and I've watched people care for them and helped. I worked at a daycare for almost 6 years starting out with infants and then working with the 2 year olds for a short time and then the 1 year olds for a few years. I thought it was a piece of cake and that I had a knack for it. But those were other peoples children and I didn't have to take them home at night. Although I was attached to those children it's a whole different attachment when the child is your own. I had a ton of experience and when I had Cait I was still afraid. I'm still learning things all of the time so whether you know what you're doing or not, being a mom is a whole new experience. It's the scariest, most tiring, yet most wonderful thing anyone can do. Every stage is a fun stage when it's your own child. A part of me can't wait to see her toddling around the house, saying 'mama', and doing a cute little dance when I turn on the music...but there is another part of me that just misses sitting in a chair holding my non-squirming, beautiful newborn. I miss breastfeeding and having a tiny baby to rock and cuddle. Everyday Cait grows and learns. It's so wonderful to see but it's going so quickly I'm afraid I didn't have enough time to enjoy it. I think it's the same for a lot of moms. When it's your baby you will learn as you go along and you will know what to do. It's never very easy but it's always wonderful. The postpartum hormones are the *worst* and will have you second guessing EVERYTHING, but it's best if you just remember that every sleepless night and every crying fit will come to an end and things just keep getting better and a little easier. I take a deep breath and think to myself 'it'll all pass and tomorrow is another day' and I can usually calm myself down. It'll all be similar for you when you become a mom. And I'm sure you'll be getting your bfp any time now and you'll start to feel a little more like a mom everyday. Soon enough you'll see where I'm coming from and it'll all be just as wonderful!


----------



## Rachel789

Well said steph and so true!


----------



## Rachel789

Nice temp rise Michelle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> Nice temp rise Michelle!

Thanks :) I am excited, I know for sure I ovulated this time because the temp rise, the cramps, and the fact that my nipples have super sensitive since 1 dpo. I can even feel things brush against me through a padded bra. I took the day 21 progesterone blood test today, curious to see what the numbers are, and to have 100% proof that I ovulated.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Nice temp rise Michelle!
> 
> Thanks :) I am excited, I know for sure I ovulated this time because the temp rise, the cramps, and the fact that my nipples have super sensitive since 1 dpo. I can even feel things brush against me through a padded bra. I took the day 21 progesterone blood test today, curious to see what the numbers are, and to have 100% proof that I ovulated.Click to expand...

I'm sure you ovulated! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I forgot how unbelievably long the tww is! The place that took my blood, and the fertility specialist are saying that neither of them have my blood test results, so I guess the lab that tests the blood never sent the results to the fertility specialist. This back and forth is slightly annoying, but I know for sure I ovulated, so the results are really only important to my fertility specialist. I am sure it will all get sorted out. 9 dpo here and dying for it to be the 25th already so I can test! Still feeling weird aches and throbbing that feel like they are right on or near my right ovary, and my nipples are still sensitive, although not AS bad as they felt a few days ago. I am just glad I haven't gotten so dizzy I had to call in to work like I did last time I ovulated at around 7dpo.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I forgot how unbelievably long the tww is! The place that took my blood, and the fertility specialist are saying that neither of them have my blood test results, so I guess the lab that tests the blood never sent the results to the fertility specialist. This back and forth is slightly annoying, but I know for sure I ovulated, so the results are really only important to my fertility specialist. I am sure it will all get sorted out. 9 dpo here and dying for it to be the 25th already so I can test! Still feeling weird aches and throbbing that feel like they are right on or near my right ovary, and my nipples are still sensitive, although not AS bad as they felt a few days ago. I am just glad I haven't gotten so dizzy I had to call in to work like I did last time I ovulated at around 7dpo.

 I know you must have ovulated and I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Did either of you ever get pregnancy brain? I don't know if I am just crazy, or if its actually possible I am going to get my bfp this cycle, but I can't put together coherent scentences today at all. I go to ask questions at work that I ask everyday and I can't think of the words to say, and the ones I can think of keep coming out jumbled. I also unlocked the ink cabinet at work, and when i was done stocking it i left the door wide open and the keys sitting out in the open, and walked away to do something else, like that was a normal thing to do. Mind you, these keys open up the cabinet to all our contract cell phones, the ipads, and everything else and I just acted like I was casually strolling around my house without a care in the world.


----------



## Rachel789

I say anything diff is a good sign!! I never felt like I had pregnancy brain but I know a lot of women do. Can't wait till you test :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Lol, Michelle. I did have some pregnancy brain but I can't recall whether I had it so early on? I very well may have as I'm still suffering from some form of it in 'baby brain'. Every once in a while I have a very slow thinking, forgetful day where everything is just foggy and as you said I have trouble with sentences, etc. 

I hope you are on your way to a bfp this cycle! How exciting! If not now, very soon! My first symptoms were sleepiness and a surge of breast tenderness and then shortly after I began feeling the stretching and ligament pain from my growing uterus. That was scary as it felt like something was wrong when it was just growing pains. I think everyone is different especially as far as early early symptoms are concerned. I'm still routing for you and sending :dust: your way!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah, the pains I have in my uterus on the right side when I stand up or sit weird are strange, and slightly alarming, but I know that my body is going through a lot right now with all these hormones that are new to me. My body isn't used to ovulating, so even just ovulating alone sometimes produces weird reactions. I can't believe I am being so patient and not testing yet, but I *hate* seeing a big blank where the second line on the test is suppose to be. Right now that hatred is over weighing my impatience to know immediately if I am pregnant or not. On another note, my temps are still up, so that is always a good thing. If my temp doesn't start going down the next few days that will be new. The past few times I ovulated my temps started going down around 12dpo and got lower and lower until af showed up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I'm excited for you and hoping you get your bfp! I don't know how you're so patient! I'd be peeing on anything that resembled an hpt and analyzing lines or no lines until AF shows or doesn't. lol. Patience is a great quality for a mom though so you're ahead of the game! I'm hoping for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I know! I had to pee the second I woke up so I didn't have any fmu for a test. If my temp doesn't plummet tomorrow I might have to break down, I don't know... This morning my temp went UP and I was freaking out, if it rises again something HAS to be up. Also my nipples have never ben sore from 1dpobuntil af before. The doctor said my progesterone level was 16.8 on cd21, they like to see 10 or above, so it was a nice strong ovulation and not just barely 10.


----------



## ImSoTired

That's amazing! My nipples were sore for about 38 days when I was pregnant. So it's a good sign that they are still sore! Or at the very least you had a great ovulation! Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## Rachel789

Your temps are looking good. Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm scared and excited at the same time! I want to go to sleep early just so it can be tomorrow morning already, except I am enjoying lounging around and not being at work right now.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm freaking out over here! Couldn't go back to sleep. I had to pee very bad at 5:30 in the morning and knew that meant I had to poas or else I would waste my fmu, so I did aaannnnnnddddd... I SAW A FAINT BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sadly the line is so light that even though you can see it on the picture on my phone, when I upload it here it becomes nearly invisible. I am going to upload it anyways for you ladies to squint at and try and see, because that is just what we do on this site :)
is it possible to get a false positive on a frer other than of course a chemical pregnancy? The line was definitely pink and not like a grey shadow, because I have seen that once when I glanced back at one after a few hours of it sitting in the trash. I can't wait for the lines to get darker!


----------



## Rachel789

I see a line clearly!!! Omg you got your bfp congrats hun! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:wohoo: ... That is all I have to say. Perfect emoticon for me right now. I have to go shower and try to stay normal at work today. I have to tell my coworkers soon so they know I can't lift tvs or heavy boxes, but I want to wait a few days until the tests are darker to say anything. If I can wait that long, some of them already know I am ttc.


----------



## Rachel789

Eeeeek!! So exciting!!!!! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I can see it even in that picture! YAY! I'm so excited for you! I'm sure it'll darken up nicer in the next few days because it's still so early! Keep us updated, I'm so happy for you and I just know that you are going to have a happy and healthy nine months! There aren't false positives but evaps and that is no evaap as it's pink! :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Couldn't sleep this morning, I wanted to sleep hoping that if I poas later in the morning that it would be darker, but after my 5:30am temperature I laid in bed for twenty minutes and finally got up to poas since I couldn't go back to sleep.




The test are still uploading lighter then they look in person, but today's line is definitely darker! DH is scared to be happy, I feel bad because it's probably my fault. I am going to call the doctor today and see when they think I should come in for a blood test, hopefully that will make DH feel better. I think he is just nervous because it's still so early. I guess I should just be 100% positive around him and not prepare him for the worst case scenarios anymore because I don't want to squish his joy. That and the fact that he wants to tell his family already since 70% of them know we are trying by now. I would rather not tell everyone so early, but we hang out with them so often they are going to wonder about me not drinking at birthdays and trying to avoid all their smoke, since most of them smoke. I told him that if the blood test comes back positive and at a good level we can tell people, but that we have to make *CLEAR *that they are not to tell anyone else or post a single word about it on facebook.


----------



## ImSoTired

Your tests look amazing! That's great! My DH was exactly the same. Happy, yet afraid something would happen and really just nervous about having a new baby, but still happy. We told our parents after we saw the heartbeat on the U/S. Then we told everyone else shortly after. They will probably be able to see the heart beat in 2 to 4 weeks if you choose to go that route. How are you feeling? What early symptoms do you have? It's just so exciting! You will be due in April most likely? YAY! I'm so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

All the pregnancy trackers/calculators say my due date would be April 2, 2014. I don't have many more symptoms then before I saw the bfp. My nipples are still sensitive to the touch, I can still FEEL that there is something in my uterus, it varies between fullness on the right side to very mild cramps/aches. This morning I had a very very mild case of upset stomach, but I figure that is because I am so excited and nervous to take a blood test and see what the results are. I wish DH could wait a few more weeks until we hear the heartbeat to tell everyone, but he is already bursting at the seams and we have several family get togethers coming up and his family is VERY curious. His uncle already rubbed my belly at my birthday dinner when I refused wine and I was only 1dpo at the time!


Oh yeah, and yesterday and the day before that, I had one or two episodes of being slightly wheezy. I don't know if that has anything to do with pregnancy or not, but I have never experienced that before while not being sick. It wasn't like an asthma attack, it was just like when you have a cold or bronchitis and your lungs make a slight wheezy noise when you breath normally.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes you'll be feeling that uterus cramping and stretching for a few weeks and getting hard as it fills up with baby. Your nipples might be sore for a while too. I've never heard of being wheezy but it may be a symptom unique to you as everyone is different. I hope yoiu don't get morning sickness too bad. Some women get it just awful but I was only nauseous. No vomitting. That's funny that DH's uncle rubbed your belly at 1dpo when you refused wine, lol. I'm sure they'll all be very excited to hear the good news and if you tell them early that's all fine. Some people wait forever to tell and some tell right away. We sort of told early but other girls in my parenting thread waited until 12 weeks or more! I don't know how they kept it in so long as I wanted to tell the world when I took that first digi (which was about 10 dpo)! Even when I told our parents and a few friends I was probably 5 or 6 weeks and I told them all it was very early. My mom was excited but almost didn't believe me until I went to the doctors and got the bloods and the heartbeat. She couldn't believe I knew so early. Oh I'm still just so excited for you! It makes all the specialist and waiting and worrying all worth it, don't ya think!? It'll all be wonderful so just try to be positive. I had such a rough time being positive but I somehow got this perfect little girl so my body knew just how to grow a baby even though it had a hard time figuring out how to ovulate. I can't wait to see your bump pics when it grows! I'm living vicariously through you as I'm broody but will be waiting at least a year to ttc again. It's so great!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, I think I will have a hard time believing it until I hear the heart beat. I am pretty sure I will cry when I hear it, I am a major cry baby. On one hand I knew I was pregnant all along, on the other I kind of squished my hopes on purpose just to prepare myself if it was a bfn. I am not looking forward to the stage where I look fat, but I am very excited to see what I look like with a baby belly. I also forgot the fact that the past two days I woke up at 5:30 and didn't go back to sleep. Don't know if that is the excitement, or just insomnia, but I hope it goes away because I am about to start my semester of student teaching while working part time at the same time. Good thing I have vacation time, personal time, and sick time at my job, because I might just have to use them. Hopefully I won't have a hard first trimester, and hopefully I don't throw up in front of the elementary school kids.


----------



## frsttimemama

I took Seasonique for a few years. I stopped in January 2012. I had a period in January, March, and June. I found out I was pregnant in October. The doctor told me that he thought I may have PCOS. (Just a GP, not a GYN). My husband thinks it was just the pill still in my system. We lost our little guy at 39 weeks as he was stillborn due to a rare cord problem that went undetected. We are anxious to try again. I'm nervous that I won't have normal cycles. I don't know whether to go with the doctor's opinion or my hubby's. Haha. Hubby's is much more reassuring to me. Has anyone else had an experience with Seasonique?


----------



## ImSoTired

The hormones will make you even more of a cry baby too. It's great though because those are memories you'll always have and it makes them a little more memorable if you squirt a few happy tears, IMO, lol. You will sure be keeping yourself busy in the first tri so remember to put your feet up when you get home. Get all the sleep you can because there will be a time when you won't be able to sleep at all and then after that baby will be keeping you up. lol about getting sick in front of the elementary kids. I'm sure they'll understand. Hopefully you won't be one to get sick at all.

frsttimemama I'm sorry for your loss. I didn't take seasonique so I have no experience with it. The pill should be well out of your system by now but cycles might take a bit to regulate after your pregnancy. It'll probably take less time then coming off the pill though. I have no experience with PCOS either but that may mess up your cycles also. It may have very well been the pill that messed up your cycles in the first place. I wouldn't be surprised. It took me 9 months to regulate after the pill I was on. It could have been the pill and I hope you have no issues conceiving again.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I didn't take seasonique, but I was on another birth control pill for six years. My doctors have been saying I have PCOS, but I have zero symptoms of it, no hormonal, or physical symptoms or cysts what so ever. I am a firm believer that being on the pills for so long just threw my system off balance and that is why I no longer ovulate on my own without medication that is designed to make me ovulate. I am not saying all women that take pills have nothing else wrong with them other than the pills throwing their body out of wack, but for me I went through a million tests and found nothing wrong.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I certainly hope it was just the pill and now that it's had over a year and half to clear out of my system, it's gone and everything works like it used to. I never had any issues before taking it. Dare I say I hope my hubby is right? :) I know it will probably take awhile for cycles to get back to normal after being pregnant, but I certainly hope it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## ImSoTired

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks! I certainly hope it was just the pill and now that it's had over a year and half to clear out of my system, it's gone and everything works like it used to. I never had any issues before taking it. Dare I say I hope my hubby is right? :) I know it will probably take awhile for cycles to get back to normal after being pregnant, but I certainly hope it happens sooner rather than later.

Best of luck! I hope you can get your bfp and your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## Rachel789

Your tests look great Michelle! im so excited for you.

I only threw up a few times but I was very nauseous from 6 weeks-10 weeks. Hopefully it's not too bad for you. I didn't feel completely better until 14 weeks. All of the sudden I felt great and got my appetite back.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I forgot to ask if I should stop taking metformin, and when I called in last minute they told me the doctor says to stop taking it immediately... I am nervous because I have heard other people say that they were told to keep taking it through out the first trimester. I am going to call the fertility specialist tomorrow and see if she agrees that I should stop taking it. I took a blood test today around 1:30pm, and they said that they should have the results by 3pm tomorrow at the latest. This is going to be a looooooong 9 months of worry, I have only known for two days and am already worried.


----------



## ImSoTired

My morning sickness was very similar to yours, Rachel. I had it around the same time and was always nauseous but I was lucky enough not to throw up at all. There were a few times I was close though.

Michelle it's only natural to worry and you're going to do it for the next 30 years at least. See what your specialist says and then decide from there. Have you made an appt for the next few weeks?

Nothing new here. I'm exhausted and waiting for Cait to get tired so I can get a shower and/or a nap.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My lower back is hurting and I can't sleep at all. I woke up at 4am this morning and couldn't get comfortable. I am trying to get used to sleeping on my left side. For some reason I wake up early in the morning and once I am awake I can't go back to sleep. I snuck out of the room at 4am and got on the computer for about thirty minutes until I could feel my eyelids drooping and then I managed to fall asleep on our new window seat with two long skinny pillows, one to cuddle and one between my legs. DH found me this morning sleeping in the window. He probably thinks I am crazy. Haven't heard anything from either doctor yet, hopefully I hear from them soon. Just left a message with the fertility specialist about metformin, and I was told to wait until 3pm to call into the other office if I haven't heard the blood test results by then. Luckily I am used to waiting by now, but DH keeps texting to see if they called yet. Oh yeah, and yesterday I got the famous side boob ache by my right armpit, didn't know it until DH hugged me after lunch and ended up squeezing that exact spot.

Also I took another frer last night just out of curiosity, some people say that the afternoon/evening tests are usually darker. Surprise, surprise, my night time test was darker then that morning's test. After DH saw that he called his mom and told her to put it on speaker phone. When he told her that we are pregnant we heard screams so loud I thought they would bust the speaker. Apparently it was his mom, his oldest sister, and his 15 year old niece who just happened to be over at his mom's house at the time. Pretty sure they would have blown our ears out had they not been on speaker phone.


----------



## ImSoTired

Too funny about your inlaws screaming, lol. It's so great that everyone is so happy. 

I used to get darker tests in the evening also. If your tests are getting darker your bloods are probably fine. Will you go in for another set so they can confirm a steady rise? 

I know I got my second bloods done at about 7 weeks and then I went into get a U/S later that day and the little bean had a heartbeat so the doctor told me it didn't even matter what my bloods said. I was upset because I hated getting bloods done and I basically had them done for no reason, lol. 

It sucks that you have lower back pain already but it's all a part of it and you will have an awful time getting to sleep and staying asleep. Look into a sleep pillow. I didn't have one but I could have used one! Also the breast pain is a good sign. I think your body is probably doing all of the right things! I can't wait to see the ultrasound pics and the bump pics!
\
I've got to go do a few things while the baby is asleep....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I will ask about a second blood test and my first appointment when they call me with the results. They are on lunch at this time of day though, and won't even make it back into the office for another hour yet, so I am not expecting anything for two more hours. I am just praying so hard for her/him to stay put and keep growing. I want this even more for DH than myself, I don't know if he can handle anything bad happening. I feel like everything is completely normal though, and the tests getting darker make me feel so much better.


----------



## ImSoTired

I know what you mean. Both of you are going to worry but you just have to hope for the best. It seems like everything is ok so far. Try to relax and enjoy. First you'll see the heartbeat and then you'll hit the 12 week mark. Then you'll have all of your scans and you'll feel baby moving. I know I worried the whole time but I feel like I enjoyed it a little also but I wish I hadn't worried so much and enjoyed it a little more because everything was perfect and it was just the BC that confused my body. It worked so well otherwise! Hang in there and keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Just had to take the digi :)

Called the doctor and they said they are going to call the lab to see about my blood test results as they don't have them in yet.

Called the fertility specialist again and they said to stay on metformin and to come in tomorrow to get a progesterone blood test and another blood pregnancy test to match the levels to the one I took yesterday. I feel sooo much better that they want me to stay on metformin, that was the biggest thing that was freaking me out. It will also be a relief to know if my numbers increased or not, although I am guessing I would have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to find out about the blood tests that I am going to take tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for a positive on the digi! It is so nice to see it say your pregnant isn't it?

I am glad you got in touch with the specialist so you know what to do about the metformin. I used a big pregnancy sleeping pillow and loved it. It was really helpful and worth the money.

Things are getting better sleep wise here at night. Shae only wakes for one night feeding now. She will wake up a couple times throughout the night aside from that but if I give her the pacifier she will fall back asleep within a few mins. Napping is a different story though. I have a hard time getting her to nap. Some days she will take a couple long naps but other days she fights it then gets really fussy at night because she gets overtired. She woke at 8:30 for the day and took one nap from 11:45-1:15. It's now almost 6 and she hasn't taken another nap. I think she needs to be sleeping more than she is but I don't know how to make her sleep. I mean it isn't normal for her to be awake for 5+ hours straight at this age is it? I see her yawning and put her in the swing for a nap but she won't fall asleep :dohh: she always falls asleep after she finishes eating but then I have to wake her to burp her and she is then wide awake after that. I wish I could just skip the burping and put her down for a nap right after because I think she would nap better if I could do that.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think the only thread I can go on is this one until I hear a heart beat! Even the tww July thread that I was on has some miscarriages creeping in already. I feel really bad for them, but I just can't take it. I am already sick to my stomach at that thought. I need to stay over here with you girls and your happy healthy little girls. I can't take thoughts about blighted ovums and such until I see and hear that there is something in there growing, with a little beating heart.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I had similar sleep issues with Cait and we are only just working them out now. I got black out curtains in her room and she sleeps in there for naps now as she just couldn't go and stay asleep in the swing. I feed her in the rocking chair, burp her and put her in her crib, sometimes awake and sometimes asleep. Sometimes she'll go right down and sometimes she'll fuss for a little while. Sometimes she will play and refuse the nap all together and I'll be struggling to put her down an hour or so later. She goes to bed at 9-930 and wakes once in the night for a bottle and then sleeps until at least 730...but usually more like 830 or 9. I try to put her down on the 2 3 4 schedule (loosely because I really only do the 2 and 3) which is 2 hours after she wakes for the day and three hours from whenever she wakes from her first nap. It works most days. Babies Shaelyn's age really shouldn't be up that long but I had all the same issues with Cait and they are getting better all of the time. At least you are getting some sleep at night now!

Michelle I was the same way. I was always very nervous and afraid hearing the other women having miscarriages and everything but it's unavoidable, it's going to happen to some women...but in the scheme of things it's only a few and it most likely won't happen to you. Hang in there, I know it's scary but try to keep positive and just be patient and every milestone will come and things will be fine. I'm happy you got in touch with your specialist and got the medication situation straightened out so hopefully now you're feeling better about it. That's a beautiful positive digi also! It always made me smile when I'd get a positive test! Enjoy every minute because no matter how uncomfortable and nervous you are, you're going to miss being pregnant when your baby comes...even if just a little, and even though you'll love your baby more than anything you'll miss that pregnant feeling. You're more than welcome to chat with us whenever especially now when everything is so new and things are making you worry. Let us know how your bloods go and when your appt is. It's all very exciting and I can't wait to do it again, myself!

Everything is ok here. I'm just waiting for cait to nap so I can put some laundry away and do a few things. She's currently in her crib fussing but she sounds sleepy so I'm hoping soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle-its normal to be a little uneasy early on but as Steph said odds are everything will be just fine. I second the advice of enjoying your pregnancy. I really miss being pregnant, it was such an amazing thing to experience. Embrace every moment of it good and bad!

Steph-When Shae does nap it is in her swing. I try to put her down in her crib and she just lies there wide awake. At least in the swing she will eventually sleep. I really want to get her used to her crib because I would like her to be sleeping in her own room by time she is 6 months old at the latest. Today she woke up for the day around 7:30 and didn't take a proper nap until after 1:00! She had a couple quick naps for a few mins after she feeds, she typically falls asleep feeding or while I am burping her. But aside from those naps she was up from 7:30-1:00. Its crazy! She has been asleep about 2 hours now so at least she takes a long nap once she finally falls asleep. If I could put her down without getting a burp out she would probably nap great. The problem is she falls asleep while feeding, then I try to burp her and need to wake her to get her to burp. Then she is wide awake. I don't know what we will do but I am sure we will figure something out, we have to!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Okay so yesterday I called the doctor to see if they had my blood test results, after putting me on hold for a few minutes she came back on the line and said that she has to put the results in a different format and sent them to my fertility specialist for a review and then she would call me back. That is one quick way to freak out a pregnant lady! That made me think that maybe something was wrong and they wanted a second opinion on it. So I waited thirty minutes and was thinking to myself, this is the same lady that told me that I ovulated with a progesterone level of .96, let me just call my fertility specialist myself, and get their review of the results, before she tells me something wrong and drops a bomb on me. As soon as I started dialing my fertility specialist, the nurse at my obgyn calls me back and tells me that my HCG level was 25 or 26, something JUST past the pregnant marker, and that my progesterone is high. My progesterone was 24.6, and that was 14dpo, the day my period was due. So my blood test was positive, but I am still VERY early on, which of course I knew, because I knew I was pregnant before the tests could even pick it up. I am not sure what high progesterone means, some googling produced comments about twins, but then some comments from mothers that said they had high progesterone with single babies. I will take one, or two, as long as they are healthy and happy! I took another set of blood tests yesterday for my HCG and progesterone, so on Monday, or Tuesday at the latest, I will be able to compare the two results and see what the fertility specialist thinks. Most importantly, I will be able to set up my six week check up! :) SO very happy I only have to wait about two more weeks.


----------



## Rachel789

I know in regards to hcg blood tests what is important is that every two days your levels double. So the number itself doesn't matter just that it at least doubles. And for progesterone I remember that my specialist liked to see numbers of 20+ so I think your levels are perfect! Mine was 18 so my dr put me on a supplement. When you go for your 6 week appt will you get a scan?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think they said something about a scan. I will ask on monday when they call for the results.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I got my second blood test results back today. They said that my HCG levels for Wednesday were 29, and my levels on Friday were 92. They said my progesterone levels look good, but they want to test my progesterone every week to make sure the levels continue to look good. Then they set my ultrasound appointment for August 19th, which is actually three weeks away instead of the original two weeks they told me before. I feel so much better hearing that the levels increased though, so maybe I can breath for a day or so before I drive myself crazy some more.


----------



## ImSoTired

Fantastic, Michelle. I'm happy your levels more than doubled. My doctor wouldn't tell me the numbers because he said women analyze them too much and he didn't want me to worry. I of course worried anyway but then we saw the baby's heartbeat and he said it didn't matter. I hope this next few weeks fly for you and you see a fat little bean with a nice heartbeat! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Rachel789

Great numbers! Must be nice to get reassurance that all is well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Michelle-its normal to be a little uneasy early on but as Steph said odds are everything will be just fine. I second the advice of enjoying your pregnancy. I really miss being pregnant, it was such an amazing thing to experience. Embrace every moment of it good and bad!
> 
> Steph-When Shae does nap it is in her swing. I try to put her down in her crib and she just lies there wide awake. At least in the swing she will eventually sleep. I really want to get her used to her crib because I would like her to be sleeping in her own room by time she is 6 months old at the latest. Today she woke up for the day around 7:30 and didn't take a proper nap until after 1:00! She had a couple quick naps for a few mins after she feeds, she typically falls asleep feeding or while I am burping her. But aside from those naps she was up from 7:30-1:00. Its crazy! She has been asleep about 2 hours now so at least she takes a long nap once she finally falls asleep. If I could put her down without getting a burp out she would probably nap great. The problem is she falls asleep while feeding, then I try to burp her and need to wake her to get her to burp. Then she is wide awake. I don't know what we will do but I am sure we will figure something out, we have to!

This will probably correct itself but it'll take time. Cait was a lot of the same. She always fell asleep while eating which made breastfeeding difficult for me as I would get full and have a sleeping baby in my arms. I'd put her down and she'd wake right up I'd feed her again and she'd fall asleep in my arms...again... When she got a little older she began staying awake throughout feedings (but by that time my supply had depleted a lot and she was on bottles more so than breast feeding) but she was still used to sleeping in my arms. I remedied that by putting her to sleep in the swing. It can't hurt to try putting her in her crib everyday for at least one nap and seeing if she won't soothe herself to sleep. One day she may surprise you and fall right off to sleep. Now, I got her to keep from sleeping in the swing by feeding her a bottle and rocking her in her dark, quiet room. I put her in her crib and sometimes she is awake and sometimes she goes right to sleep. Usually within 15 minutes of whining (not really crying) she falls asleep. She will sleep for 30 minutes to 2 1/2 hrs for her morning nap and the same for her afternoon (though usually only one of them in longer than an hour). We didn't get any kind of sleep organization until after she started sleeping in her crib at night and that was at about 5 or 5 1/2 months. Up until that time we had a very relaxed approach and therefore no schedule. It was tiring but it's all so much better now. I think as Shae gets bigger it'll be easier for you to get her to sleep on some sort of schedule. For now just try and get her to sleep as much as possible. And good luck and :hugs: too. You may have noticed it gets easier with time. It will just keep getting better and easier.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I hope you are doing well! I see baby is apple seed sized already! The first few months that ticker is super fun but then around 26 weeks or something it sort or stalls out and you're like a papaya forever....or something like that, I can't really remember. lol

We're doing well here. I feel a little sick and queezy. And sleepy...but Cait is doing very well. Crawling and standing and beginning to creep along the furniture. She's napping right now and has been for about an hour so far, which is lovely. I really should be cleaning the house but I'm sitting. Too tired. I'd love to exercise also, but I'm just so tired. I need to sleep in a few days. I'm also hoping DH and I can go on a date night soon as I really want to spend some 'us' time with him. 

I had a weird AF the last few days. I've been bleeding every two weeks since May and I was spotting for 2 or 3 days and then I had 1 day of really light bleeding and it was over. I'm not complaining about how short it was...but it's just so confusing. The mini pill doesn't have as many hormones and side effects as the full hormone pill but it's still screwing me up. I'm considering not taking it anymore. I don't know what to do:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the advice steph, it makes me feel better. Things do get easier and easier so I'm sure the sleep situation will too.

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. But glad to hear Cait is good! I used to exercise at least 4x a week but since having Shae I don't have the time or energy to. Hopefully one day I will start a routine again. I am hoping my mom comes over Saturday to babysit so we can have time together.

That's weird about your afs. I haven't gotten mine yet. For now we are just using condoms because I don't want to go back on the pill.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Your right about the ticker, it's fun to watch the baby grow into bigger seeds and fruits. I got excited to see that the baby is no longer a poppy seed :) 

That is weird about your periods, I am so glad I don't have to think about my af or wacky cycles for another 9 months. I think I am going to go with something besides the pill, my body is so screwed up I don't want to chance going through that again as my body never did regulate itself after stopping the pill. I waited two years, and still my body kept telling itself that it already ovulated when it never did. I don't want babies back to back, but I do want them one to two years apart just because I am worried about my fertility declining the longer I wait. Also because my siblings and I were spaced four years apart, and we were never really that close. My husband and his sister were fifteen months apart, and they are extremely close.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks for the advice steph, it makes me feel better. Things do get easier and easier so I'm sure the sleep situation will too.
> 
> Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. But glad to hear Cait is good! I used to exercise at least 4x a week but since having Shae I don't have the time or energy to. Hopefully one day I will start a routine again. I am hoping my mom comes over Saturday to babysit so we can have time together.
> 
> That's weird about your afs. I haven't gotten mine yet. For now we are just using condoms because I don't want to go back on the pill.

Thanks. I'm feeling a bit better. I think all of my symptoms are just due to being tired and out of shape. I used to exercise at least 4x a week as well but when I got pregnant I was so afraid to exercise too much because I didn't trust my body to hold the bean in. I should have kept at least moderately exercising. I still have no time to really workout. I could maybe get 10 min here or there but not a half hour to an hour like I need. If we continue getting good naps out of Cait I may start working out soon! I can't wait because I want to drop 30 lbs like now! And one of these weekends Dh and I are going to have a date night...I just don't know when. I know it'll be great though! In November we have a wedding to go to and Cait will be 11 months so I'm hoping to make that my first night away from her. 

I didn't get my period until May and since I've had it every 2 weeks:wacko:. It's so frustrating. DH and I are both not fond of condoms and the pull out method always worked for us so we may just resort to that. I'm so tired of these pills messing me up. After I have a second baby I won't care but I want to start trying next year sometime. I'm considering quitting the mini pill and taking vitex and when I go see the ob/gyn in October I'll tell them I don't care to continue the BC. Or maybe I'll just cancel my appt and stop taking it all together...:shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Your right about the ticker, it's fun to watch the baby grow into bigger seeds and fruits. I got excited to see that the baby is no longer a poppy seed :)
> 
> That is weird about your periods, I am so glad I don't have to think about my af or wacky cycles for another 9 months. I think I am going to go with something besides the pill, my body is so screwed up I don't want to chance going through that again as my body never did regulate itself after stopping the pill. I waited two years, and still my body kept telling itself that it already ovulated when it never did. I don't want babies back to back, but I do want them one to two years apart just because I am worried about my fertility declining the longer I wait. Also because my siblings and I were spaced four years apart, and we were never really that close. My husband and his sister were fifteen months apart, and they are extremely close.

I agree on the spacing. My brother and I are 3 1/2 years apart and we could be closer...I want to try again starting next summer sometime and Cait will be over 2 when the baby is born. Hopefully the'll be close and be able to play together. And then we're done... no more babies. If I can't get my tubes tied I'll go on BC forever. I won't care about my cycles ever being normal again.


----------



## Rachel789

I originally wanted to start trying for number two when Shaelyn turned 1. But it is so much work that we decided to wait until she is closer to two. I want a break in between breastfeeding and getting pregnant again. My brother and I are 3 years apart and as teenagers my friends and I hung out with my brother and his friends so it was not too big of an age difference but 4+ years would be pushing it. It would be nice if Shae was out of diapers by time we have #2.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I fully agree about the diaper thing, don't know how we are going to deal with two in diapers if it comes down to them being that close, but hopefully the second one will see her big brother/sister not wearing diapers, and want to follow suit as quickly as possible.


As for me, yesterday I felt great at 5 weeks + 0 days pregnant, but I had some brown spotting. Not a lot, but enough to worry me. Looking it up, and talking to a pregnant co-worker, brown spotting early on is completely normal, especially since five weeks is right at the end of the little apple seed finishing implantation, but it still worries the crap out of me. I have to go in for my weekly progesterone blood test today, and I plan on calling the fertility specialist and letting them know too. I just need reassurance from both doctors that is normal, and I am making sure to pay attention to if it turns red. So far not even a hint of red. Fingers crossed it's just old blood making it's way out. Actually, I was surprised that I haven't seen any spotting what so ever before now, I was half expecting a little spot or two here and there, but I was NOT prepared for it to actually happen.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I spotted on and off until about 12 weeks pregnant. It usually happened after sex for a few days or occasionally just because. It was a touch on the red side a few times also. The first time it happened I went into see my OB/GYN and he checked it out and said that I had an irritated cervix and he told me to lay off the sex for a little while to be safe. He also told me that having an irritated cervix is common in early pregnancy and a bit of spotting can come after a sneeze. He said during flu season when many pregnant women sneeze or cough they spot a little and he always has a rush of women coming in at that time. It's probably nothing, but definitely bring it up at your appt or give them a call. You're probably just fine.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I know spotting can be normal in early pregnancy and brown blood is old blood so that's good. It very well could be from implantation and its just now making its way out. Just let the dr know, but I'm sure it will be just fine.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I called the doctor up and told them, they said it is completely normal and didn't sound concerned at all. I have been sneezing a lot the past few days, so that is probably pushing some of it out into the open. I really haven't seen anything today as far as spotting goes, so I think I am fine. Today is my day off and DH ordered me to do absolutely nothing. Don't mind if I do! I did go get a progesterone blood test done today though. I have to get them done once a week until they tell me otherwise, good thing I don't mind needles. I am just glad they are doing some kind of monitoring.


----------



## ImSoTired

Great, Michelle! Enjoy your days of relaxation! You'll need them to grow that happy bean and to conserve energy for labor and a baby! I think that you've probably spotted because of sneezing and everything is fine. I'm glad you got in touch with the doctor and they reassured you. It's great that you are feeling good about getting the bloods done and confident about them and your doctors. I think everything is going to be just fine for you! Keep that positive attitude! And definitely relax while you can!


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad you got reassurance from your dr, that's great news!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My little bean didn't survive until week six. We went to the emergency room for bleeding today and they confirmed it. At least we know that we can get pregnant though! We will try again as soon as we get the green light.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm very sorry for your loss, Michelle. I hope you are feeling as well as you can at a time like this and you are able to try again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We are okay, or we will be. I took off work today as I don't think I can emotionally keep it together today. I called and told my manager, and human resources, and they said that I can take a paid personal day for yesterday, and a paid sick day for today, and tomorrow if I need to. I know it happened because everything didn't genetically line up and develop/grow properly, but it is just hard knowing we were a step closer and now we have to try again. I know I just have to cry and move on, but I feel bad for DH because I don't know how he Is going to process it all. I am sure he feels like I do, and we just want each other to be okay, but I almost feel like I don't know if this was better for him, or if it would have been better for him to just have another bfn test instead of this. I am trying to remind him that at least we know we can get pregnant, and we have both agreed we want to try again as soon as the doctor says that it is okay. I don't think he wants to talk about it, but I want to make sure that he deals with it and doesn't just bottle it up like I was doing at the hospital. I didn't cry one tear at the hospital, half because I was trying to be strong, and half because I don't think I processed it at all. I didn't say anything on the other threads, I just kind of snuck out and took it off my signature. I don't think I should blaze a mc all over a thread for April babies. I know I personally couldn't handle seeing that, so hopefully people forget I was there and let me just disappear so I don't have to freak all the newly pregnant mommies out. I am glad I can tell you ladies though as yall have your healthy babies to hold in your arms :) I still plan on adding a boy to the mix on this thread! Stay tuned for an adventure that keeps changing it's course.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, You are amazing! Keep being as positive as you are. It's understandable that you be upset now and need a few days to take in all of the information but it's fantastic that you haven't given up! And you are so right not to because as you said, you can get pregnant! And that was your first true cycle on both of your meds so you know now that you can ovulate on them. You will have many more chances and it's going to happen. I'm sad for you but excited that it's going to happen again soon, and this time with better results. :hugs:

I know I haven't had the same experience as you but while I was pregnant I must have thought about it a thousand times and thought about what I would do, how I would feel. I think I know the feeling. I hope that if you need support you come and chat, rant, whatever all you need. But keep being positive and try again. I know it's going to work out for you and you will, in fact, add that boy to this thread, lol. 

:hugs: for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: you have an amazingly positive outlook though and that's very helpful to get you through this. We are always here for you anytime you want to talk. I have a feeling it won't be long before you get your bfp with a sticky bean.


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hi everyone, I'm completely new to this website, and even TTC for that matter. Me and my fiancé have been together almost 5 years now and are just recently TTC. I don't know much of the lingo but everyone's posts have been so helpful! I'm still getting off of the depo shot since last December/January, so my AF is NEVER predictable which makes it hard to figure ovulation and when/if I'm late hopefully I can catch up on everything. I've just had AF about 4 days ago but am now having weird symptoms, extra tired the past few days some upset tummy problems and I can't seem to stay full! I'm hoping this could be it BUT I'm so discouraged that I can't figure my O and AF so I just have to cross my fingers and wait every month. Any advice would help! Thanks


----------



## ImSoTired

YoungAndTTC said:


> Hi everyone, I'm completely new to this website, and even TTC for that matter. Me and my fiancé have been together almost 5 years now and are just recently TTC. I don't know much of the lingo but everyone's posts have been so helpful! I'm still getting off of the depo shot since last December/January, so my AF is NEVER predictable which makes it hard to figure ovulation and when/if I'm late hopefully I can catch up on everything. I've just had AF about 4 days ago but am now having weird symptoms, extra tired the past few days some upset tummy problems and I can't seem to stay full! I'm hoping this could be it BUT I'm so discouraged that I can't figure my O and AF so I just have to cross my fingers and wait every month. Any advice would help! Thanks

The fact that you're getting Af, however unpredictable, is a great sign that you are probably ovulating and you can get pregnant. What have your cycles been like since stopping? Length wise? Ovulation USUALLY takes place around 2 weeks after your period. If your cycles are long though it may be longer. Look for cervical mucus that is clear and looks/feels like egg whites. Look also for cramping around the ovaries. Both of these signs might mean you are ovulating. If you get a + pregnancy test or AF about 2 weeks after it means you have ovulated and you can go from there looking for signs and trying to find a pattern. A sure fire way to know if you are ovulating is temping. Buy a basal body thermometer and take your temp as soon as you wake up each morning (at the same time, before even sitting up preferably, and after at least 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep) You will have a sort of base temp...96/97 that's Fahrenheit but they also come in Celsius....and then after ovulation your temp will be higher...98 or so...until AF or BFP. You can also try OPKs (not as sure fire as temping, but will let you know if your body is at least trying to ovulate) which you use a lot like a preg test but they are positive when you are about to ovulate. The test has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be positive. 

I would start with seeing if you can find a pattern or a sign that you are ovulating and if you've been at it a while with no results then start the opks and temping. If you've only just started ttc I'd say that chances are you'll be able to conceive without all the hassle of tracking ovulation if you just continue to have unprotected sex regularly. 

Also if you continue to ttc without success and your cycles are still all over the place go to the doctor and mention that you've been ttc. Maybe they will help you get your cycles in order but they usually wait until you've been trying for a year or so before doing anything, that's why I suggested the other ways of tracking ovulation. There are also other things like microscopes, which I have NO experience with, that women use to pinpoint their fertile days. I found that the temping and opks were enough though. 

Best of luck to you and feel free to ask questions whenever you need to. There are a lot of great women on this site who know their stuff.


----------



## YoungAndTTC

ImSoTired said:


> YoungAndTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm completely new to this website, and even TTC for that matter. Me and my fiancé have been together almost 5 years now and are just recently TTC. I don't know much of the lingo but everyone's posts have been so helpful! I'm still getting off of the depo shot since last December/January, so my AF is NEVER predictable which makes it hard to figure ovulation and when/if I'm late hopefully I can catch up on everything. I've just had AF about 4 days ago but am now having weird symptoms, extra tired the past few days some upset tummy problems and I can't seem to stay full! I'm hoping this could be it BUT I'm so discouraged that I can't figure my O and AF so I just have to cross my fingers and wait every month. Any advice would help! Thanks
> 
> The fact that you're getting Af, however unpredictable, is a great sign that you are probably ovulating and you can get pregnant. What have your cycles been like since stopping? Length wise? Ovulation USUALLY takes place around 2 weeks after your period. If your cycles are long though it may be longer. Look for cervical mucus that is clear and looks/feels like egg whites. Look also for cramping around the ovaries. Both of these signs might mean you are ovulating. If you get a + pregnancy test or AF about 2 weeks after it means you have ovulated and you can go from there looking for signs and trying to find a pattern. A sure fire way to know if you are ovulating is temping. Buy a basal body thermometer and take your temp as soon as you wake up each morning (at the same time, before even sitting up preferably, and after at least 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep) You will have a sort of base temp...96/97 that's Fahrenheit but they also come in Celsius....and then after ovulation your temp will be higher...98 or so...until AF or BFP. You can also try OPKs (not as sure fire as temping, but will let you know if your body is at least trying to ovulate) which you use a lot like a preg test but they are positive when you are about to ovulate. The test has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be positive.
> 
> I would start with seeing if you can find a pattern or a sign that you are ovulating and if you've been at it a while with no results then start the opks and temping. If you've only just started ttc I'd say that chances are you'll be able to conceive without all the hassle of tracking ovulation if you just continue to have unprotected sex regularly.
> 
> Also if you continue to ttc without success and your cycles are still all over the place go to the doctor and mention that you've been ttc. Maybe they will help you get your cycles in order but they usually wait until you've been trying for a year or so before doing anything, that's why I suggested the other ways of tracking ovulation. There are also other things like microscopes, which I have NO experience with, that women use to pinpoint their fertile days. I found that the temping and opks were enough though.
> 
> Best of luck to you and feel free to ask questions whenever you need to. There are a lot of great women on this site who know their stuff.Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply! I've been TTC for about 8 months now and the fact that I haven't got BFP yet isn't surprising due to the fact that depo doesn't leave your system for 6-18 months. My period started almost immediately after my 1st missed shot but didn't stop for 3 months until finally my doctor put me on the pill to regulate my period. It helped a little but I didn't like the thought of putting more BC into my body so after a month i quit taking it. Now my periods sometimes come every 2 weeks to 3 weeks but never a full 28 day cycle: nope: I'm definitely interested in getting opks but am not near a drug store to get one. It's all very frustrating and I'm almost scared that I might be infertile, but its a distant scare. I know I'm still young and I'm probably not sterile but its always been a fear of mine. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ImSoTired

youngandttc if you are bleeding every two weeks you might not be ovulating yet. It is most likely all just because of the depo shot. I think what your doctor was trying to do with the pill was regulate your cycle for a few months so your body might get the point. If your cycles continue to be every 2 to 3 weeks I'd go to the doctor and this time I'd listen to what they said and go on the pill. I know you don't want to put any more hormones in your body. I totally get where you are coming from with that...but I think that with cycles that close you probably don't have time to ovulate and therefore the egg isn't being released. I doubt you're infertile either, it's just that your body is confused from the shot. Once you get to the one year mark of ttc the doctor will probably do some tests and you'll be reassured. And you'll need to get your cycles in some sort of order. I hope you do get pregnant in the meantime though. You should still look for signs of ovulation just in case. 

I buy my opks online from amazon. I buy wondfo, they are cheap but effective. But in your case I wouldn't know when to use them. You can also try vitex to regulate your cycles but it doesn't work for everyone. 

I kind of have a similar issue as you. I gave birth in December and I went on the mini pill in January as a form of contraceptive. I quit breast feeding in May and I started AF two weeks or so after. I've had AF every two weeks since:wacko:. I think that I am going to ask my doctor for a full hormone pill for a maximum of 6 months to give my body the right idea and then I'll go off and give myself a few months before ttc again to track ovulation and regulate my cycles naturally. So I know I'm not ovulating but I still get AF every 2 weeks. It's so annoying. 

Anyway, I'd get in contact with the doctor again and see what they can do for you. Maybe ask them if there's any other way than going on the pill? It's worth a try.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle and Rachel I hope you are both doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm doing okay, just more waiting, I wish they would just let me come in already, but nooooo, I have to wait a week :( I don't get to go see the doctor in until August 14th. I guess they want everything to go back to ground zero, but my HCG levels were already back down to a 14 when I went to the emergency room on Sunday, and I am not even spotting anymore. Now if my body magically ovulates on it's own it will be a miracle. I think I am going to have to do the two weeks of condoms, followed by the provera to make me have a period, and then another expensive round of ultrasound, femara, and cd21 blood test to confirm ovulation. I am more excited then before though, because I know there is really a chance, now I know getting pregnant is a definite possibility. Before I got that bfp I wasn't sure if I would ever get pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry you have more waiting to do, Michelle. But it is going to happen for you and I'm glad that you're excited and you know it. Let us know how everything goes and I hope you are feeling well:hugs:


----------



## YoungAndTTC

ImSoTired said:


> youngandttc if you are bleeding every two weeks you might not be ovulating yet. It is most likely all just because of the depo shot. I think what your doctor was trying to do with the pill was regulate your cycle for a few months so your body might get the point. If your cycles continue to be every 2 to 3 weeks I'd go to the doctor and this time I'd listen to what they said and go on the pill. I know you don't want to put any more hormones in your body. I totally get where you are coming from with that...but I think that with cycles that close you probably don't have time to ovulate and therefore the egg isn't being released. I doubt you're infertile either, it's just that your body is confused from the shot. Once you get to the one year mark of ttc the doctor will probably do some tests and you'll be reassured. And you'll need to get your cycles in some sort of order. I hope you do get pregnant in the meantime though. You should still look for signs of ovulation just in case.
> 
> I buy my opks online from amazon. I buy wondfo, they are cheap but effective. But in your case I wouldn't know when to use them. You can also try vitex to regulate your cycles but it doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> I kind of have a similar issue as you. I gave birth in December and I went on the mini pill in January as a form of contraceptive. I quit breast feeding in May and I started AF two weeks or so after. I've had AF every two weeks since:wacko:. I think that I am going to ask my doctor for a full hormone pill for a maximum of 6 months to give my body the right idea and then I'll go off and give myself a few months before ttc again to track ovulation and regulate my cycles naturally. So I know I'm not ovulating but I still get AF every 2 weeks. It's so annoying.
> 
> Anyway, I'd get in contact with the doctor again and see what they can do for you. Maybe ask them if there's any other way than going on the pill? It's worth a try.


That's kinda what I was afraid of (that I might not even be ovulating) which may be the case but I guess I should try some tests to confirm it. It is very frustrating having my body so out of whack! I started depo when I was 13-14 years old (bcuz of worried parents) so my body didn't have much time to begin its own regular cycle. It worries me that it may never go back to normal but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works in my favor and ALL of those who are struggling with the same thing! I'll check out some alternatives to get my periods regular and hopefully something will work so that I don't have to use birth control. Just from the bad experience I've had with BC, I don't wanna use it for a long time! Baby dust to ALL <3


----------



## ImSoTired

Youngandttc you can try vitex, it is a supplement. It worked for me but it doesn't work for everyone. I think the fact that I was dieting and exercising really helped as well. You may not be overweight at all but bodies are funny and may not want to ovulate with even a few extra pounds or even less activity then your body should be doing. It couldn't hurt to be in great shape anyway, I swear you will need all of those muscles when pushing that baby out! If you go much longer than a year I would go to the doctor and stress that you were on the shot for many years and you don't think you are ovulating. Then maybe they will at least check things out for you and see if there are any problems. Also tell them that's why you don't want to go on the pill, because you've been on BC so long and it hasn't helped you as your cycles are all over the place. Best of luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, how is Shae doing with sleep? 

Michelle I hope you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

The napping is getting better. Just need her to get better at self soothing when she wakes at night. She only feeds once but wakes up a few more times and I have to help her back to sleep. Once we get that figured out things will be good. I think she may sleep better in her own room, I wonder if noises we make wake her. But I don't want to have to get out of bed 5 times a night to help her back to sleep so its just easier to lean over in bed and do it. Hopefully we will get her there soon though. But I will really miss her in our room :(

How is Cait?

Michelle I hope you are doing well :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> The napping is getting better. Just need her to get better at self soothing when she wakes at night. She only feeds once but wakes up a few more times and I have to help her back to sleep. Once we get that figured out things will be good. I think she may sleep better in her own room, I wonder if noises we make wake her. But I don't want to have to get out of bed 5 times a night to help her back to sleep so its just easier to lean over in bed and do it. Hopefully we will get her there soon though. But I will really miss her in our room :(
> 
> How is Cait?
> 
> Michelle I hope you are doing well :hugs:

We moved Cait at 5 months and I missed her so much. I'd go check on her every five minutes but she slept so much better. Before we moved her out I had gotten bedtime down to midnight. The first night she slept in her room she was asleep by 830! Months of trying to put her down early and she wouldn't have it! First night in her room and she did it! I think she only woke up once or twice that night as well which was lovely as it was probably my first 6hr stretch. Now she goes between 830 and 930 and sleeps until 730-9 am depending on how wet her diaper is or how hungry she is. She sometimes wakes once a night for a bottle or wakes and is unable to get back to sleep. She usually fusses for a few minutes between sleep cycles and then falls back but if she really cries I go and rock her for a bit and she's out. I give her a bottle if rocking doesn't settle her.

Our naps are going well except that I have to let her cry a few minutes before she will go down. :nope: I try not to let her cry longer than 15/20 minutes and I go rock her immediately if she screams because it breaks my heart. :cry: She will usually sleep at least an hour for both naps now at the most 2 1/2 hours. She is eating a little less I think but she seems healthy and happy and is learning new skills everyday. She has recently started dancing which is adorable and hilarious. She's also picking up small finger foods really well. We are so proud! I can't believe she is 8 months already! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am doing okay I guess, I think I am still recovering and trying to get my energy back though because I feel like I NEED a nap everyday, and if I have a free hour or two I will most likely spend those extra hours napping instead of cleaning the house. I have also been having headaches on and off over the past week. Some people say it might be because of low blood pressure after a miscarriage, and that caffeine helps with the headaches, but I am torn because I have been avoiding caffeine for so long. I have my doctors appointment today finally. I don't know how helpful the visit will be as far as answers to why it happened (if there is even a why), but what I really want is to get back on a ttc schedule as quickly as possible. I don't want to rush into anything before my body is ready for it, but emotionally, I feel like I need to be doing something to bring motherhood on instead of just waiting around and taking a break. I think I have had enough months off of ttc over the past year or two. I am just ready for a happy healthy nine months.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- I have a tough time letting Shae cry, I always stay next to her as she falls asleep and keep reinserting the pacifier for her as it falls out of her mouth. I am def creating a bad habit, she relies on me to fall asleep and I need to be able to put her down for a nap and walk away. Between sleep cycles Shae will fully wake up if I don't get the pacifier back in her mouth. She has been sucking her thumb more and more but still seems to have trouble consistently keeping it in her mouth. Once she can do that I think we will have an easier time getting her to fall back asleep on her own.

So cute that Cait is dancing, how adorable!! Time goes too fast, it doesn't seem all that long ago you were ttc with me.

Michelle-that is great that you are emotionally ready to ttc again. Sorry to hear about the headaches, hope they go away soon. Let us know what the dr says.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

The doctor said that the progesterone levels from three days before the hospital visit were already at a 9.3., so I was right in thinking that everything stopped growing and developing already a few days before I started bleeding. With all the blood results and images that they took at the hospital, my fertility specialist determined that everything passed normally, and all should be okay since I have stopped bleeding already. She did say that I have to wait three cycles to try again though, so that all the old lining is gone and we have new fresh healthy lining for the next time. So we are suppose to use condoms for the next three months... we don't know what to think, I agree, but three months is a long time to wait, and puts the due date somewhere around mid September, which would mean I can't start teaching next year... I don't know what to think. DH says we will figure it all out, I guess we will just have to shuffle our plans around. One good thing is that I won't be pregnant during this upcoming school semester while I am student teaching and working part time, that would have been stressful on the baby. So Three more months, and then 16 days into that cycle, would put ovulation/conception day a few days before or after Christmas. I guess I will just have to see what the next few months bring, and enjoy the break that I don't want to take. At least I can focus my full attention on student teaching, rather than trying not to stress myself out during my first trimester.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I am sorry you have to wait more. I'm sure it's frustrating but it's for the best so your body can have a healthy pregnancy in a few months. And you will. Take all the time you can to enjoy DH and your time alone, and your sleep, and work on your teaching. You will have years of being Mommy and 9 long months of pregnancy when you get pregnant again. Do a few things for yourself while you can. As for the headaches, one cup of caffeine won't hurt. I'm one to talk because I've not had much for over a year and a half, but even my OB said limit caffeine to 8-12 oz a day while pregnant. So it's ok in moderation even with a baby in there, so if you need a bit for a headache I'd say that's fine. I am glad you are eager to try again but you definitely need a bit of time to recover physically. Keep us updated and don't be afraid to rant or anything. I hope you continue to feel better:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with steph, take this time to enjoy what you can't when pregnant and when you have a baby. I know it's disappointing to endure more waiting but I promise it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## YoungAndTTC

ImSoTired said:


> Youngandttc you can try vitex, it is a supplement. It worked for me but it doesn't work for everyone. I think the fact that I was dieting and exercising really helped as well. You may not be overweight at all but bodies are funny and may not want to ovulate with even a few extra pounds or even less activity then your body should be doing. It couldn't hurt to be in great shape anyway, I swear you will need all of those muscles when pushing that baby out! If you go much longer than a year I would go to the doctor and stress that you were on the shot for many years and you don't think you are ovulating. Then maybe they will at least check things out for you and see if there are any problems. Also tell them that's why you don't want to go on the pill, because you've been on BC so long and it hasn't helped you as your cycles are all over the place. Best of luck!


Thanks for the advice! I really want to start exercising more either way, plus I heard exercise helps get the shot out of our system because it stays stored in fat. So maybe exercise will be a good benefit (besides getting into shape). I'll look into vitex. How does it work?


----------



## ImSoTired

Youngandttc I've not heard that the shot stores hormone in your fat but I'll believe anything when it comes to BC. It can be wicked stuff...
I lost 30 lbs before getting pregnant it totally helped getting my cycles in order. I have always had irregular periods like 21-32 days apart. Then of course on the pill they were regular but afterward they were all over and some were very long, I think my longest was 70 some days. It made it very difficult to ttc. I got a bit depressed and decided I had to do something to feel better so I began dieting and exercising. After about 3 1/2 months I had lost 30 lbs and I was in much better shape. February of 2012 I had a 28 day cycle and I know I ovulated on cd16 because of temping and opks. I had been exercising for 3 1/2 months and on vitex for either 8 or 12 weeks? Then on my second regular cycle I got pregnant. I was in shock as we weren't even completely planning it at the time because I didn't really want a December baby and I wasn't using opks. But we did bd on cd16 that month and it happened. 

I think vitex can be taken as a liquid but I took the capsules. I bought them at the local grocery store which has a huge organic and supplement section. You can probably get them in a lot of places though. I know you can get them off of amazon.com. I went by the directions on the bottle. You can probably ask or find a post about it in the ttc section of this forum. I don't remember whether I took them during the tww or not? Anyway I may be going back on them soon enough because I need to get off of this pill. Bleeding every 2 weeks is not fun....

I hope you can find info on vitex and I hope this helped!


----------



## YoungAndTTC

ImSoTired said:


> Youngandttc I've not heard that the shot stores hormone in your fat but I'll believe anything when it comes to BC. It can be wicked stuff...
> I lost 30 lbs before getting pregnant it totally helped getting my cycles in order. I have always had irregular periods like 21-32 days apart. Then of course on the pill they were regular but afterward they were all over and some were very long, I think my longest was 70 some days. It made it very difficult to ttc. I got a bit depressed and decided I had to do something to feel better so I began dieting and exercising. After about 3 1/2 months I had lost 30 lbs and I was in much better shape. February of 2012 I had a 28 day cycle and I know I ovulated on cd16 because of temping and opks. I had been exercising for 3 1/2 months and on vitex for either 8 or 12 weeks? Then on my second regular cycle I got pregnant. I was in shock as we weren't even completely planning it at the time because I didn't really want a December baby and I wasn't using opks. But we did bd on cd16 that month and it happened.
> 
> I think vitex can be taken as a liquid but I took the capsules. I bought them at the local grocery store which has a huge organic and supplement section. You can probably get them in a lot of places though. I know you can get them off of amazon.com. I went by the directions on the bottle. You can probably ask or find a post about it in the ttc section of this forum. I don't remember whether I took them during the tww or not? Anyway I may be going back on them soon enough because I need to get off of this pill. Bleeding every 2 weeks is not fun....
> 
> I hope you can find info on vitex and I hope this helped!

Your advice definitely helps! Thanks, it really means a lot. I'll look more into the vitex and getting more exercise! BC can definitely be nasty stuff, I think they should really make it known the awful side effects BEFORE giving it to a patient. Your experience with AF is very similar to mine. I have it about every 2 weeks as well,and for long periods of time sometimes. but I think I've finally had my first regular cycle, hopefully it stays that way :thumbup: 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everyone is doing well and has a great labor day weekend (for the US girls)!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hopefully we will, September 6th is our four year wedding anniversary, and some time around then, I am going to start taking provera so I can have my first period and start cycle number two.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hopefully we will, September 6th is our four year wedding anniversary, and some time around then, I am going to start taking provera so I can have my first period and start cycle number two.

Great I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope you're doing really well!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy early Anniversary!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everyone is doing well. I've been busy as I'm sure the rest of you have also! Here are 2 of Cait's most recent pics. The one in white was her baptism pic taken on Aug 20th and the other was taken on Tues for her 9 month milestone. DH scanned them and I don't know what he did cause they turned out weird, but here they are anyway.
 



Attached Files:







09-11-2013 09;21;11PM2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









09-11-2013 09;21;11PM.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Awwww beautiful! I need to put some pics of Shae up.


----------



## Rachel789

Here is Shaelyn at 4 months old :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/9d3ee27f7433efd40b17bdcf8d1aac57_zpsf9965355.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Oh and Shae just had her 4 month dr appt and she was almost 27 inches long dr said 100th percentile and off the charts! Wonder if she will be tall?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Oh and Shae just had her 4 month dr appt and she was almost 27 inches long dr said 100th percentile and off the charts! Wonder if she will be tall?

Wow! Yeah Cait is only 28 or 29 inches and she is 9 months old. Shae is a tall girl. So cute too. She has dimples on booth sides! Cait only has one dimple on her right cheek. Cait's 9 month appt is today so fx'd all goes well!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at the appt! Shae's second dimple only shows up when she smiles really big like that :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww, how cute lol. Shae is a little doll! Cait is stuck with only one dimple. You can't always tell unless she is smiling and stuff but it's there. Our dr appt went well. She is 18lb 11oz and only 27 1/2in tall. She's in the 50th percentile for everything so she is average sized all around. Very healthy though, never had a sniffle yet. Just a low grade fever once after immunizations. Today she got some blood work and a flu shot so I'm keeping an eye on that but so far so good. We haven't had any teeth pop through yet either which I know is when we'll start getting the colds, etc. She is very near walking though and getting smarter everyday so I couldn't be more proud. 

Everything else is going well also. I'm on a diet and losing quite well. We're also really trying to save money as it's a little tight around here but we're doing ok. It just seems like all of the big bills always come at once!:dohh: My cycles are still crazy like every two weeks or so but I have a gyn appt next month. I think if I do end up going on the pill I will go on it for few months only to sort out my cycles and then go off of it. I mean definitely no longer than 6 months. I think we may start to ttc (God and money willing) again next summer sometime.

Anyway I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear the appt went well and she is healthy and doing good! Shae hasn't been sick yet and I am hoping she stays that way as long as possible. 

I am sure it won't hurt just to go on the pill for a few months to sort your cycles out. I would think the pill causing issues would be from being on it for a long time. I still have yet to get my period but I am still breastfeeding so who knows when it will come.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Glad to hear the appt went well and she is healthy and doing good! Shae hasn't been sick yet and I am hoping she stays that way as long as possible.
> 
> I am sure it won't hurt just to go on the pill for a few months to sort your cycles out. I would think the pill causing issues would be from being on it for a long time. I still have yet to get my period but I am still breastfeeding so who knows when it will come.

I got mine at about 5 1/2 months which was a little over 2 weeks after I stopped breastfeeding completely.


----------



## Rachel789

Did you or are you going to get Cait's ears pierced?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Did you or are you going to get Cait's ears pierced?

We haven't yet and I'm not sure we're going to. I'm not at all against that kind of thing but when it comes to her I'm a huge, huge baby. lol My heart breaks every time she cries even when I know it's for no reason and when it is for a reason like when she gets blood work, a shot, or what have you, it kills me. Don't get me wrong, I don't jump each time she cries but it definitely disturbs me and sets my mommy instincts in motion. I'm not sure I can justify listening to her cry for something I have decided for her like that. It's so strange because I never thought I'd feel that way but I just do. It doesn't bother me when other people get their baby's ears pierced but it will bother me with my own. I think I'll wait until she's older and let her decide on her own.


----------



## Rachel789

I go back and forth about it. I have heard it only hurts for a second and some have even told me if the baby is distracted they may not even cry. And of course being this young they will not remember it. My dr does it at 6 months or older so if I am going to do it I will do it at 6 months otherwise I will wait and let her decide.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I go back and forth about it. I have heard it only hurts for a second and some have even told me if the baby is distracted they may not even cry. And of course being this young they will not remember it. My dr does it at 6 months or older so if I am going to do it I will do it at 6 months otherwise I will wait and let her decide.

I don't know. It's just tough on me when she's hurting. I'm afraid of it. Your doctor will pierce her ears? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Rachel789

Yep they do it there. It's safer that way you know it is clean, ect.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yep they do it there. It's safer that way you know it is clean, ect.

hmmm. I had no idea. I'm not sure my doctor does it. I doubt it actually. lol I'll wait until she gets older and I'll let her decide. There's no hurry. Maybe as she gets older her crying won't bother me as much.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here. I am not on posting as much these days but I'm still checking in. How are you?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> All is well here. I am not on posting as much these days but I'm still checking in. How are you?

Pretty much the same. I check in every other day or whenever I have a second and read how the other babies are doing in my snowflakes group. I have little to no down time as Cait is into EVERYTHING. She will be walking any minute and she just goes and goes all day with only 1 or 2 short naps. I'm also back to dieting and exercising so any time she has a decent nap I am working out (or trying to catch up with housework/cooking). Busy all of the time! We are doing well except we are short on money lately and things are tight. It's to be expected I guess. I offered to go back to work but DH is having none of it. Not that I wanted to go back anyway...but still. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

I am exhausted now, I can't imagine how it will be when Shaelyn is mobile! Luckily she naps well now, 3 1 hour+ naps a day. Still trying to get the night wakings down though.


----------



## ImSoTired

I started getting some sleep when Cait was around Shae's age. (btw my baby is 10 months today where did the time go!?:wacko::thumbup::cry::happydance::shrug::cloud9:) I moved Cait into her room and I quit breastfeeding at 5 months and she has been sleeping so much better. She woke up for the occasional bottle up until about 7 months but since then she's been sleeping like an angel and it's such a relief because that's around the time she started standing and that's when I really needed the sleep. I think, regardless of whether you are breastfeeding or whether she is sleeping in your room, this change will come with time. I think it comes for everyone. I think that those things just helped Cait to get on with it in her case. 

I hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## Rachel789

We moved Shae into her own room recently and while we still have good and bad nights things are def improving. She fell asleep by 8 last night and didn't wake until her usual feeding time of 1:30 so that was a huge improvement! Her wake up time for the day is around 7 but she has a bad habit of waking around 5-6 so we just need to drop that and things will be good.i don't mind one night feeding for now as long as that is the only time she wakes.


----------



## Rachel789

Also she has started sleeping on her tummy a of a few weeks ago and I think that helps her sleep better. I was so nervous for awhile when she started doing this and kept turning her back to her back but she always goes back on her tummy so I learned to deal with it.


----------



## ImSoTired

I was also really nervous when Cait began sleeping on her tummy but it's not a big deal, especially now. It's great that she is only waking once or twice a night. You are on your way to having her sttn completely. It's only a matter of time now.


----------



## Rachel789

It seems many babies sleep on their tummys once they can roll.


----------



## ImSoTired

Halloween costume pic...hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







10-16-2013 05;30;37PM.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Precious!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Precious!!

You'd never know the kid had a cold when we got that picture taken. She's such a ham! Are you dressing Shae for Halloween or not? I realize some people don't do that sort of thing.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes we are. We are actually making her costume. Dh does this thing with her where he flys her around like a super hero and calls her super Shae, he goes all around the house holding her in the air, she loves it, it's so cute! So the costume we are making is a super Shaelyn costume. We ordered a custom onesie that says super Shaelyn on it then she will have pink tights on with pink boots and a cape. If I forget remind me to post pics.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Yes we are. We are actually making her costume. Dh does this thing with her where he flys her around like a super hero and calls her super Shae, he goes all around the house holding her in the air, she loves it, it's so cute! So the costume we are making is a super Shaelyn costume. We ordered a custom onesie that says super Shaelyn on it then she will have pink tights on with pink boots and a cape. If I forget remind me to post pics.

lol. So cute! What a great idea!


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hello everyone! My fiancé and i have been TTC for about a year now. I got off of the depo shot almost a year ago and my periods are still irregular, so I really can't tell when I'm ovulating and how long my cycle is. 
Now here is the real question/concern. I have had sore breasts for 3 weeks now, starting only a week after my previous period, and I just thought it was my period coming on, BUT I've never had sore breasts for this long. I took a urine pregnancy test at the hospital a couple weeks ago and it came out negative, so I didn't worry about it, but than I realized it could have been too early to test for pregnancy. Since I don't know when to expect my next period, I don't know when and if I will miss my period. Any advice?!?


----------



## ImSoTired

YoungAndTTC said:


> Hello everyone! My fiancé and i have been TTC for about a year now. I got off of the depo shot almost a year ago and my periods are still irregular, so I really can't tell when I'm ovulating and how long my cycle is.
> Now here is the real question/concern. I have had sore breasts for 3 weeks now, starting only a week after my previous period, and I just thought it was my period coming on, BUT I've never had sore breasts for this long. I took a urine pregnancy test at the hospital a couple weeks ago and it came out negative, so I didn't worry about it, but than I realized it could have been too early to test for pregnancy. Since I don't know when to expect my next period, I don't know when and if I will miss my period. Any advice?!?

I'm not sure. You have a unique situation. I had very sore breasts for the first month I was pregnant. You could try and take a few more tests but if you don't get a positive or your period I would go to the doctor. They will be able to check things out for you and see where you are in your cycle. I know that my breasts never hurt when I was on birth control before a period because I hadn't actually ovulated. When I do ovulate I know it because my breasts get sore about a week after. Have you tried temping or anything to try and determine whether or not you are ovulating? I know other women have had sore breasts in other parts of their cycle but for me it was only post o, so you may be different. I'd say test.


----------



## YoungAndTTC

ImSoTired said:


> YoungAndTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My fiancé and i have been TTC for about a year now. I got off of the depo shot almost a year ago and my periods are still irregular, so I really can't tell when I'm ovulating and how long my cycle is.
> Now here is the real question/concern. I have had sore breasts for 3 weeks now, starting only a week after my previous period, and I just thought it was my period coming on, BUT I've never had sore breasts for this long. I took a urine pregnancy test at the hospital a couple weeks ago and it came out negative, so I didn't worry about it, but than I realized it could have been too early to test for pregnancy. Since I don't know when to expect my next period, I don't know when and if I will miss my period. Any advice?!?
> 
> I'm not sure. You have a unique situation. I had very sore breasts for the first month I was pregnant. You could try and take a few more tests but if you don't get a positive or your period I would go to the doctor. They will be able to check things out for you and see where you are in your cycle. I know that my breasts never hurt when I was on birth control before a period because I hadn't actually ovulated. When I do ovulate I know it because my breasts get sore about a week after. Have you tried temping or anything to try and determine whether or not you are ovulating? I know other women have had sore breasts in other parts of their cycle but for me it was only post o, so you may be different. I'd say test.Click to expand...

It's been about 20 days since the end of my last period, and I was so sure that I've been having premenstrual symptoms. I took a home test today and I got a faint positive. Tomorrow I'm going to get another home test and if it comes out the same, than I will confirm it at the hospital! Super nervous! Thanks so much for your time and advice


----------



## babyjan

Hello

I had my last shot of depo this time last year which was also my first shot, got period back in August then again twice in October last month, so it's been a whole year now and I don't think I'm gonna be regular anytime soon, no idea if I'm even ovulating :/


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats YoungandTTC I hope you get another positive test.



babyjan said:


> Hello
> 
> I had my last shot of depo this time last year which was also my first shot, got period back in August then again twice in October last month, so it's been a whole year now and I don't think I'm gonna be regular anytime soon, no idea if I'm even ovulating :/

hello babyjan :hi:
I've heard that the depo does that. Have you told the doctor you wish to have regular periods? I know they will often put you on a pill for a few months to see if that regulates anything, which is not the route a lot of women ttc want to go down, but I assume it must work some of the time if they do it. I would consult your doctor, if you haven't already, and see what they can do for you, if anything. I'll never understand why they use these forms of bc and never tell us this can happen.


----------



## babyjan

ImSoTired said:


> Congrats YoungandTTC I hope you get another positive test.
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I had my last shot of depo this time last year which was also my first shot, got period back in August then again twice in October last month, so it's been a whole year now and I don't think I'm gonna be regular anytime soon, no idea if I'm even ovulating :/
> 
> hello babyjan :hi:
> I've heard that the depo does that. Have you told the doctor you wish to have regular periods? I know they will often put you on a pill for a few months to see if that regulates anything, which is not the route a lot of women ttc want to go down, but I assume it must work some of the time if they do it. I would consult your doctor, if you haven't already, and see what they can do for you, if anything. I'll never understand why they use these forms of bc and never tell us this can happen.Click to expand...

I'm gonna give it some time because they only returned in August, I've only spoken to the dr about when I should expect my periods to return and she said 6 months but most places I've read say 18 months which seems more accurate cause I know the stupid thing can take ages to leave your body compared to other birth control methods.

I still remmember asking the nurse the day I got the shot if the depo would cause me problems ttc and she said no and most her patients go onto concieve within a year. It wasnt until I got home, went online and read all the horrors stories, I regretted it straight away.


----------



## ImSoTired

babyjan said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Congrats YoungandTTC I hope you get another positive test.
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I had my last shot of depo this time last year which was also my first shot, got period back in August then again twice in October last month, so it's been a whole year now and I don't think I'm gonna be regular anytime soon, no idea if I'm even ovulating :/
> 
> hello babyjan :hi:
> I've heard that the depo does that. Have you told the doctor you wish to have regular periods? I know they will often put you on a pill for a few months to see if that regulates anything, which is not the route a lot of women ttc want to go down, but I assume it must work some of the time if they do it. I would consult your doctor, if you haven't already, and see what they can do for you, if anything. I'll never understand why they use these forms of bc and never tell us this can happen.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna give it some time because they only returned in August, I've only spoken to the dr about when I should expect my periods to return and she said 6 months but most places I've read say 18 months which seems more accurate cause I know the stupid thing can take ages to leave your body compared to other birth control methods.
> 
> I still remmember asking the nurse the day I got the shot if the depo would cause me problems ttc and she said no and most her patients go onto concieve within a year. It wasnt until I got home, went online and read all the horrors stories, I regretted it straight away.Click to expand...

Well everyone is different. I know someone who got pregnant while on the shot. I don't know specifics whether she was late with one or whatever but it happened. It just seems that some of our bodies are more confused after stopping BC than others. That you've already had a few periods is a good sign though. Maybe things will be returning to normal for you soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everyone is well!:flower:


----------



## babyjan

Hello

I'm now on cd6 I think, how's things with you?


----------



## Rachel789

Doing well! How about yourself?

Michelle are you ttc yet?


----------



## ImSoTired

hi babyjan, hi Rachel! Things are going pretty well here (aside from the fact that I am pretty stressed out this time of year). Cait is good. Walking short distances now. I can't believe she is going to be one in about a week and a half. Tine flies so quickly now.

Michelle I hope you are well, also!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow I can't believe she is almost 1, that really did go so fast. When are you ttc again?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow I can't believe she is almost 1, that really did go so fast. When are you ttc again?

Maybe this summer. We will see how things go and how we feel about it when the time comes. Trying to get my cycles in order now.


----------



## Rachel789

Are they normalizing yet? Are you on bc still?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Are they normalizing yet? Are you on bc still?

On my second to last month of bc and we will see what happens from there. Can't be sure what will happen, hope they are normal.


----------



## ImSoTired

ImSoTired said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Are they normalizing yet? Are you on bc still?
> 
> On my second to last month of bc and we will see what happens from there. Can't be sure what will happen, hope they are normal.Click to expand...

Scratch that...this is my last month on BC. I've found out my new pill is expensive and I'm not paying it. We will just go on being careful the next few months until we decide we are ready to ttc. I really hope I don't have too many ill effects this time an my cycles go back to normal. Fx'd!

I hope everyone is well!

PS my little girl is 1!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy birthday Cait! :cake:

Love the new profile pic, too cute!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Rachel, I can't believe I have a one year old. Things are going well but I've been rather stressed due to the holidays/birthdays. I have stopped my birth control and surprise! No AF yet :wacko: I'm in the same boat I was last time I quit BC. And I know it's not my weight this time because I am 40 lbs lighter now. We may or may not ttc this summer. We haven't discussed it in too much detail lately but I want to pay on a few things before we have another little mouth to feed. I am off of BC anyway and we will be using other methods until we decide to go for it. I've begun taking vitex again to help me get AF to come back and sort out. I go to the Gyno in April so if it's not regulated by then I am going to request they take a look at my ovaries for cysts. Birth control sucks. Once I'm done having children it'll be different, I won't care about it and maybe I'll get my tubes tied so I won't need it anyway, but this is just stupid. I made the same mistake twice and I regret it. 

I hope you all had great holidays (if you celebrate). Rachel, I hope you and Shae are doing well.


----------



## babyjan

I think I've learnt my lesson on birth control although I know you can easily change your mind especially during pregnancy and straight after, I've been off depo for 13 months now and still no BFP, my cycles are starting to regulate sort of which helps but it's kinda frustrating when I think about it! 

One thing is for sure, I will never go back on depo as I hear that's the worst when it comes to trying for a baby afterwards


----------



## Rachel789

Hopefully the vitex helps normalize your cycles. I am still breastfeeding and no sign of af yet. We will probably start ttc when Shaelyn is 1.5, so November of this year. Maybe we will ntnp a couple months before then. So we may be ttc at the same time again!


----------



## Piickles

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me jumping in.

My husband and I are ttc as of the new year, I stopped yasmin September and after a 94 day cycle I finally got AF last Friday - never been so happy to see it befor!!!

So now just waiting till AF has gone to get to it!

I started taking angus castus and I ovulated like a week after! So still taking that and vitamin b-complex too.

Really hope my cycle evens out.



Anyone have any advice on there second cycle length? I'm temping and checking CM - though I swear mine was ewcm for 3
Weeks befor my temp went up.

I guess I'm just glad my body has finally o'd and AF has returned - hate being so obsessive and it's only the beginning of the ttc journey!

Glad to read this thread although it all seems normal I hate that it's taken 3 months to get back on track - I would have stopped it ages ago!

Anyways Hi! Lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyjan I suppose I should have learned my lesson but I guess it never occurred to me that the same thing would happen again now that I am healthier and my body seemed to have figured things out after a while. Unfortunately it's confused again and now I have no sign of AF. I only plan on having one more baby so I hope that this is the last time I'll have to regulate my cycle like this. I just was so stressed when I had the baby that I went on the birth control offered to me to avoid anymore babies right away. I regret that now, wholeheartedly. 

Rachel I didn't have any AF until after I was finished breastfeeding either. You're a lucky lady. I'm sure you will be fine and return to regular cycles once you stop eventually as well. I hope we do get to ttc at the same time again, it will be nice to obsess over charts and signs again with you, lol. I'm sure by the time I want to start TTC (between June and August of this year I'd like to START but I will continue trying until January 2015 if need be) my cycles will be all regularized and I will be able to track ovulation. I hope so anyway.

piickles welcome. This thread isn't as active as it once was but I'm not dealing without an AF again for the second time after discontinuing birth control. It is no fun and so confusing. I am glad to hear that you finally got AF and I hope that your cycles continue to be normal. Best of luck to you ttc!

My baby seems to have a stomach bug or a reaction to something as she has been sick to her stomach for a few days. We will be venturing out into the negative temperatures to see the doctor. yay...


----------



## babyjan

Imsotired, I get what you mean, when I had my son I was sure I didn't want another LO anytime soon so got the depo, even when I was getting it and was told it could take a year to conceive I was ok with that, having a high needs baby who's very clingy, fussy and doesn't sleep can certainly put you off having another baby, even now my son is 2 I still get doubts here and there but I don't want any bigger than a 3 year age gap.

I know once I have another LO that I'd like a break again, don't know what to do about birth control then lol.

I'm assuming you was on the pill right? I've never heard of problems conceiving again after it though? I thought it was just depo x


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear Cait is not feeling well :( Shaelyn caught her first virus a couple weeks ago. She was coughing and had a fever of 102, I felt so bad for her. Luckily it only lasted a few days. I hope Cait feels better soon!


----------



## MomandNurse2b

babyjan said:


> Imsotired, I get what you mean, when I had my son I was sure I didn't want another LO anytime soon so got the depo, even when I was getting it and was told it could take a year to conceive I was ok with that, having a high needs baby who's very clingy, fussy and doesn't sleep can certainly put you off having another baby, even now my son is 2 I still get doubts here and there but I don't want any bigger than a 3 year age gap.
> 
> I know once I have another LO that I'd like a break again, don't know what to do about birth control then lol.
> 
> I'm assuming you was on the pill right? I've never heard of problems conceiving again after it though? I thought it was just depo x


Hi Ladies!! Well, I am just jumping into this post becuase I just had to. It's been 6 months since I was on baby and bump. I thought I was pg and it turned out not only was I not, but I had begun a journey which led me to a diagnosis of possible PCOS. I am obese, and have the chin hairs ( though I am pluck them every night, yuck!!) and when I came off BCP I had 2 periods and then NOTHING for SEVEN MONTHS!!!

Let me tell you...it has been a long, hard road. I am now a new grad nurse. My dr. told me that the stress of Nursing School may have stopped my periods initially, and just to wait. I waited three loong months and then went back. I tired parsley tea, aspirin daily, ginger root, dong quai, vitamin C, and nothing worked. Now after six moths I get the possible PCOS diagnosis because I cant afford to pay for a scan out of pocket to confirm. 

I was devastated!!!!!! I am 33 and have waited My whole life for this!! I was so CAREFUL TO PLAN to have a baby becuase I wanted to be responsible and give my child the best life. Year after year friends and acquantainces pass along the "Happy News" and I think, "one day, that will be me". Now I am engaged to be married in July, and my life is coming together, graduated Nursing school, etc, life decides, "Ha ha, fooled you!! Now I'm taking your fertility away!! WTH???" I'm so upset. 
 
Ladies, those darned BCP's should come with HUGE warning labels about affecting your hormone levels and future fertility. If I had known ALL the problems I would have after stopping BCP...I would have found another method of protection. I am convinced that my body just could not handle the constant hormone tinkering. 

Good news, though, I Got AF today.....I literally cried when I saw the bright red on the paper in the restroom. No spotting...its actually AF, after SEVEN long months of waiting and stressing. I can FINALLY begin again my journey of TTC. I'm going to need a lot of help, ladies. 

Everyone, have a blessed day!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyjan I have heard of a lot of women not having regular cycles post BC pill. I am one of them. Stopping the pill doesn't always make everything go back to normal. The hormones in the pills can sometimes leave your body confused and/or dependant. I have heard that depo is bad but to be honest, I really doubt that pills are that much better. This is the second time this has happened to me, so clearly it's either the pill or there is something wrong with me.

MomandNurse2b, welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your recent diagnosis. I have a lot of symptoms of PCOS myself but have never officially been diagnosed. I don't have a lot of excess facial hair but I do have some acne and hair loss (not to the point of baldness but my hair is much thinner than it used to be). I was also about 60 lbs overweight at my heaviest. I have worked hard and lost 40 lbs and now I weigh about 140 (still 15-20 lbs overweight but within a healthier range obviously). A huge improvement from 180. A lot of my weight still lingers around my middle. All signs and symptoms of PCOS. Also I had quite a bit of trouble restarting my periods after stopping birth control. The first time I stopped I had a few seemingly normal ones and then some long cycles. I believe my longest was somewhere around 70 days but as you know, that is forever when you are ttc. By exercising and taking vitex (agnus cactus) I regained regular cycles and fell pregnant soon after. Now, I have just stopped taking the pill before Christmas and I am again without a period. It is crazy what these stupid pills can do. I hope that you continue to have regular cycles and I also hope that I can resume them soon. Congrats on your engagement and graduation! PCOS won't stop you from ttc but it may aggravate you. Just hang in there. SOmetimes it takes some time but it will happen for you. Best of luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, Thanks. Cait has always been so healthy but the past few days have been just awful. She is clingy and tired. I'm hoping she feels better soon, the poor little thing. It just breaks my heart to see her this way. The doctor said it's likely from switching her to milk. Because she has never had a reaction to dairy before, and I mixed her formula with milk for a month, it is likely just her stomach adjusting to straight whole milk and if it persists we can continue formula for a few more months. Although very tired, she seems a little better so far today so, touch wood, I hope she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## ImSoTired

BOO to BC. Still no AF. Though I am waiting for any possible sign. I'm sure it would be a hundred times worse if I were actively TTC but I'm just so frustrated to be doing this all over again. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that. I hope af shows soon and your cycles get back on track. I noticed some fertile cm today. It will be interesting to see if af shows in a couple weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

AF has finally arrived! It was a 77 day cycle with a lot of spotting in December. I hope that that is my last time with a missing AF until my next bfp!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad she finally showed up. Fx'ed for normal cycles!


----------



## ImSoTired

thanks, Rachel! I hope you and Shae are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here just keeping busy especially since Shaelyn started crawling about 6 weeks ago! She is very active and lots of fun :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> All is well here just keeping busy especially since Shaelyn started crawling about 6 weeks ago! She is very active and lots of fun :)

Fun! Running is just around the corner, lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

I got a pos opk today! cd18! Not too late! I'm hoping that I actually ovulate. Fx'd for a near normal cycle! 5 mos to ttc, hopefully.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that's great! Still no af here. I had about 4-5 days straight of ewcm and mild cramping last week. I don't know if it's just my body being confused or I was ovulating. I guess I will have to see if af shows up soon. I still bf so I know I may not get my cycles back until after I stop anyway.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow that's great! Still no af here. I had about 4-5 days straight of ewcm and mild cramping last week. I don't know if it's just my body being confused or I was ovulating. I guess I will have to see if af shows up soon. I still bf so I know I may not get my cycles back until after I stop anyway.

Sounds like ovulation or at least you were trying to. I didn't bleed at all until I stopped breastfeeding but I know that's not the case for everyone and I don't know if I had continued whether it would have come on anyway. I'm hoping and praying I get AF in about 2 weeks so I know for sure I ovulated because I can't temp with my scattered sleep schedule. I'm a little disappointed that I didn't ovulate on cd14, 15, 16 but got a pos opk on 18 meaning ovulation will be today or tomorrow but I figure a 32, 34 day cycle is better than a 77! Fx'd I get more regular for ttc!


----------



## Rachel789

Af showed today, what a lovely valentines day gift lol. so I guess the ewcm did mean I was o'ing. If I go by the last day of ewcm that would make my LP only 8 days though. Maybe it's just because it's my first cycle and maybe that will sort itself out with time? :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Af showed today, what a lovely valentines day gift lol. so I guess the ewcm did mean I was o'ing. If I go by the last day of ewcm that would make my LP only 8 days though. Maybe it's just because it's my first cycle and maybe that will sort itself out with time? :shrug:

ugh for a valentines AF! Perhaps it was a failed ovulation but your body picked up on it quickly and went straight to AF? Or maybe it is an 8 day LP for now. I'm sure you will regularize after you wean Shae from breastfeeding. Either way, getting AF if a good sign that you're going to have normal cycles at some point, most likely. 

I have had some mild cramping and sore nipples since the pos opk so I think ovulation may have actually happened. Fx'd! I'm pretty excited and hoping things get even more regular for me.It's been a long time since I had a regular AF. Actually it's been 2 years because I was regular for 2 months before we conceived Cait and that will be 2 years in March. I can't believe it's been that long!:shock:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow, time really flys! That's great news that it seems like you o'ed!

I hope my lp isn't 8 days, that would make it tough to get pregnant.

Yesterday morning out of nowhere i threw up but have felt fine since. The only time I have thrown up like that was when i was pregnant. I wonder if it had something to do with hormones and my period? It was very strange!


----------



## ImSoTired

It's probably not an 8 day lp and if it is it will get longer by the time you get ready to conceive again. It's probably just from breastfeeding.
I don't know about the vomiting but if you don't think you're pregnant it's probably just hormones as you said. 

I'm just waiting for AF. I'm approx 5dpo if I ovulated when I think I did. I'd love to be able to check with temping but I don't sleep well enough to temp these days. Hopefully that will change in time as well.

Everything here is ok. We paid off our new car with our income tax return and Cait has begun drinking well from a sippy cup with whole milk. We are that much closer to TTC because those were on the list of things to get done before we try. I'd like to get the basement cleaned out and start potty training. I think we will start both of those things in the spring and I hope by the time the new baby comes along she will be close to being potty trained. I'd like to lose the rest of the weight I need to also. I'm only about 140lbs now but I'd love to lose another 20. That being said, it's not a dealbreaker if I don't lose all the weight because I'll probably gain a little in pregnancy anyway. I've been really rather stressed out lately but I think when the weather starts to change that will get better and I'll feel better as well. I keep getting sick cooped up in this house. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like things are going well for you. How exciting that you will be ttc again really soon! I will have to live vicariously through you.

We will hopefully start trying for #2 the end of this year. Dh hasn't 100% said yes to a number 2 which is frustrating because I know for sure I want one more but I am confident he will want to I just think he isnt quite ready yet. Shaelyn is just a terrible sleeper so I think that contributes to his hesitation. If she could start sleeping better consistently it would be so much easier. She sdoesnt nurse anymore at night but she still wakes. She started to do better for a bit but lately we are back to it being like newborn stage with her waking up to 5x a night. She always screams when we put her down at night too. I don't get it,we do the same routine, I would think she would get it by now? She does great for naps, never cries or gives me a hard time, just bedtime. I am hoping it's just a sleep regression and we can move past this one day!


----------



## ImSoTired

That's hard, Rachel. I understand your Dh's hesitation but I think better sleep will come in time and he will quickly change his mind. Sometimes they just don't want to sleep. Do you go in her room each time she cries? I started to just listen to Cait's cries and I'd only go in if she was seriously upset not just whining/crying. And even then I would rock her for a few minutes and then put her back in her crib awake. She has some crib toys that play music and she'd either fuss or play until she fell back asleep. Obviously I don't know if this will work for Shaelyn but it worked for us. I just couldn't keep getting up with her every time anymore and listening to her cry for a while was worth the sleep we now get. She sleeps pretty well now, fussing usually only in her sleep and maybe waking once and putting herself back to sleep. I hope that my second is as easy to sleep train though I won't hold my breathe. 

Anyhow I'm sure he'll agree to #2 once he's forgotten about the sleepless nights!


----------



## Rachel789

We did sleep train and things were better for a couple weeks but now we are back at square one. If she is just fussing I let her be and only go in when she is really crying. Our main problem is she uses a pacifier at bed and nap time and she likes to play with it as a toy and when she looses it and it falls out of the crib she screams and screams until we get it back to her. I want to wean her from it but I would like to wait until she is 12 months so we can swap it out with something else she can sleep with since at 12 months they can have other things in the crib with them. She really depends on it for sleep, I wish we never gave that thing to her. There was a brief time when she was a few months old that she started to suck her thumb. I was actually hoping she would keep doing that to soothe herself because at least she can't loose her thumb!


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww. I see. I understand why she's not sleeping too well with the pacifier. I don't have much experience in that area as Cait didn't take to the pacifier well and I stopped giving it to her around 3 or 4 months. I hope you can get her to sleep well for you. I know it's difficult when you're all tired all of the time.


----------



## mumface26

Hi mind if I butt in?
I dont post but I stalk from time to time on here.

Regarding the pacifyer issue, my sister had these clips she would use and it would clip safely on to baby's clothes and then it would have a short strap where the pacifyer would clip on the other end. If it fell out of the babies mouth then it wont go missing and they would be able to put it back in themselves.
This is what I mean...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008ESOIDK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1393091004&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165
:):)


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you I have one of those and it's short but I'm still afraid to use it. I think we just need to break the habit at some point!


----------



## ImSoTired

So, Af is here again. It was indeed a 32 day cycle. approx 12/13 day LP. Ovulated on the 14th or 15th, which was cd 19/20. I'm getting there! :thumbup: Hopefully come July I will have Regular, predictable cycles and I'll get my BFP straight away. I can't wait to try again! Fx'd!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

That's great! I really hope mine are shorter but since I never had normal cycles my whole life I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> So, Af is here again. It was indeed a 32 day cycle. approx 12/13 day LP. Ovulated on the 14th or 15th, which was cd 19/20. I'm getting there! :thumbup: Hopefully come July I will have Regular, predictable cycles and I'll get my BFP straight away. I can't wait to try again! Fx'd!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!

Yay! You are trying again, woo hoo! I am trying again too, for the first time since August :) I am taking the letrezol/femara pills this cycle. I have had my period three times on my own, which is a step in the right direction. However I have only ovulated once on my own, and it was totally unexpected, so we miss that time by a mile. I can't wait. I am on day five of my cycle, and I have been taking my temperature, but haven't updated it on fertility friend charts yet.


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Michelle! It's good to see you back :) I hope this will be it for you. Once you get your chart updated I will be stalking!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have been crazy busy the last few months. At first it was just too hard to think about babies at all, and then, I was doing a semester of student teaching while working my other job part time. That was the most stressful three months ever, I have no clue how people work two jobs!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that sounds like you were very busy! At least it probably helped pass the time. I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle. I have my fx'ed for you!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle! So happy to hear from you! I'm not ttc exactly yet. We will be trying again in July if everything goes as intended. I'm just trying to get my cycles somewhat predictable before trying because it was kinda crazy last time. It sounds to me like you are very busy but I hope you are well! So glad you are back!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aw, well hopefully I am not still trying in July, but you never know, life throws surprises at me all the time. Hopefully I will have my first little baby bump pictures to show by then.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Aw, well hopefully I am not still trying in July, but you never know, life throws surprises at me all the time. Hopefully I will have my first little baby bump pictures to show by then.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you as always! I hope you get your BFP soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Cycle day 15 over here. TMI, but I had egg white cm literally fall out of me on the the toliet paper this morning, and now I know why they call it that, it's the perfect description. Sorry for the visual!My chart is updated, and fingers crossed I obvulate today or tomorrow!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Cycle day 15 over here. TMI, but I had egg white cm literally fall out of me on the the toliet paper this morning, and now I know why they call it that, it's the perfect description. Sorry for the visual!My chart is updated, and fingers crossed I obviate today or tomorrow!

Awesome! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
CD12 for me and no sign yet. I'm not trying yet but still hoping for regular cycles before ttc.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well it sounds like your cycles are starting to get normal already. On clomid I ovulated cd 19/20, but on femara last time I ovulated cd16, so I think cycle day 19 is pretty acceptable.

As for me, today I had major hot flashes, and then when I got home from work at 4:30 I got a smiley face on my clear blue OPK! So I told DH to get ready to bd again for good measure. Crazy to be back in to the watching and waiting game. It has been awhile... My due date last time was April 1st, that is coming up so quick. I am pretty sure that day isn't going to be fun bfp, or no bfp, because if I don't get a bfp I will be double sad, but if I have a bfp by April 1st, then I will want to fast forward super fast because of paranoia.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Well it sounds like your cycles are starting to get normal already. On clomid I ovulated cd 19/20, but on femara last time I ovulated cd16, so I think cycle day 19 is pretty acceptable.
> 
> As for me, today I had major hot flashes, and then when I got home from work at 4:30 I got a smiley face on my clear blue OPK! So I told DH to get ready to bd again for good measure. Crazy to be back in to the watching and waiting game. It has been awhile... My due date last time was April 1st, that is coming up so quick. I am pretty sure that day isn't going to be fun bfp, or no bfp, because if I don't get a bfp I will be double sad, but if I have a bfp by April 1st, then I will want to fast forward super fast because of paranoia.

I had hot flashes and cramps my last cycle during ovulation. I ovulated on cd 19 or 20 last month so not bad at all. I had another neg opk today so It's not happening anytime soon for me but I'll settle for another 19/20. You are likely going to have a decent length cycle and quite possibly get your bfp!

I understand that your would be due date is going to be a sad day for you. Just keep your head up and keep on trying. It's going to happen, lady! Maybe now and everything will be fine. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Had a good temp rise today, I hate waiting... I hope these two weeks fly by. Nothing much to report yet, except I can feel the slight beginnings of sensitive nipples, which I normally get after ovulation. Also I am extremely thirsty, I tried to search if that was due to ovulation, and the increase in progesterone, since I am never *this* thirsty, I didn't find anything scientific, but I am guessing it probably has *everything* to do with my crazy hormones.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for o Michelle! I am so excited for you and will be stalking your chart over the next couple weeks. I really hope you get your sticky bean this time!

I ovulated on Saturday which was cd 23. I know I o'ed because of ewcm and cramping. Same happened last month. It's funny I never had ovulation cramps before I was pregnant. This is my 2nd cycle since having Shae. I really hope the o day doesn't go any later than this next cycle. I would love to have regular cycles for when we ttc again. When I stopped bc they got longer and longer.


----------



## Rachel789

I know I was thirsty when I was pregnant. So I am sure it could be hormonal!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, Awesome about the temp rise! And those all sound like hormonal after O symptoms to me. Being thirsty probably has something to do with the hormones as Rachel said. I hope this is it for you. I'll be crossing everything. 

As for me, today is cd 14. I've been having increased cervical mucus but no cramping yet. Todays opk was darker than yesterdays but not quite positive. I'm thinking (well hoping) tomorrow it will be positive and that would be a cd 16 or 17 ovulation which is what it was before I got pregnant. If I can manage it, for the next few months, I'd like to *try* temping again although it will be tough because sleep can sometimes be interrupted with little one's teething and just my craziness. FX'd for normal cycles all around and success in TTC and future TTC! 

Rachel I agree. I don't remember having much ovulation cramping before the baby. Perhaps a twinge here or there? NOw the last time I ovulated I had cramping for two days and oh boy could I tell! Weird. Maybe it will just happen on the first few cycles? Who knows!?

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't know, I can FEEL my right ovary. Sounds crazy, but every time I ovulate, my ovary feels swollen. I guess I can feel it so well because my body isn't used to it. I usually get ovulation cramps too, but not this time unless it happened while I was asleep.


----------



## Rachel789

It will be interesting to see if I continue to have ovulation cramps. Not that I like cramps but I hope it continues. It would make knowing when I o very easy!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> It will be interesting to see if I continue to have ovulation cramps. Not that I like cramps but I hope it continues. It would make knowing when I o very easy!

I know! Even though I find it a little irritating it's a great indication of O. And I need all the help I can get because I can't temp right now. About 4 months left until TTC. I hope we don't chicken out!

Michelle it's probably a good thing that you can feel when you're ovulating so well! It seems to me that it'd make you more aware and you'd be able to bd at the right time. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes I agree, feeling the cramps is a good thing, but when I am actually ttc and not just waiting, I still like the reassurance of OPKs telling me I am about to ovulate as well. I think that lovely little smiley face on the test encourages DH to know that today is the day to bd no matter how tired he is. That, and I am FINALLY getting very noticeable EWCM prior to ovulation. Previously, I only got a little bit of EWCM if any at all, but the past two times it has been impossible not to see/feel it. I think my body is finally trying to wake up and realize that the birth control pills are no longer going to do all the work.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I am also noticing the cervical mucus much more than I used to (without having to go searching for it). I'm thinking my body is getting back on track after the baby and the birth control. It's great! I'm having mild cramping on and off, nothing like last cycle. But definitely increased CM today. I have another near positive opk yesterday so hoping today it's positive and that will make ovulation on cd 16/17 which is near normal at least. I'm wondering if the real cramping is coming along with O. Fx'd for my 2pm opk! 

Good luck Michelle, I'm stalking your chart! 

oh...I am cd16 today so O would be cd 17/18. Last cycle was cd20 I believe so there is a bit of improvement. I took my test earlier than expected because I had to go. and I will post a link to the pics. I'm a little confused.


----------



## ImSoTired

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/2140109-opinions-positive-test-again.html


----------



## ImSoTired

And now I've got some cramping going on. I'm thinking ovulation tomorrow because of that opk.That would be cd17. And if I have a 12/13 lp (as I usually do)it should be a 28-30 day cycle. I was on another site and a woman told me that ovulation takes place between cd10 and 14. Hmmm. People can be so dumb about others who don't fit into the 'perfect cycle'. It must be nice to be so ignorant.:dohh:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> And now I've got some cramping going on. I'm thinking ovulation tomorrow because of that opk.That would be cd17. And if I have a 12/13 lp (as I usually do)it should be a 28-30 day cycle. I was on another site and a woman told me that ovulation takes place between cd10 and 14. Hmmm. People can be so dumb about others who don't fit into the 'perfect cycle'. It must be nice to be so ignorant.:dohh:

I hate when people think that ovulation happens on cycle day 14, period, no other day. It's just like when the doctors think I don't know when I ovulated without a blood test to prove it. I believe 100% in temps, especially when they are verified by cm, opks, and cramps/swollen ovary feelings.

P.S. A 28-30 day cycle is a dream come true to us post birth control pill ladies! That would be nice if that happens for you.


----------



## ImSoTired

Unfortunately I didn't get to test today because we had eye doctor appts and a family St Patrick's day party to go to so I'm just going to hope that I ovulated and that I will have a 32day cycle or less. 

Michelle, these people who think they know everything really get on my nerves sometimes. I know that I have never ovulated between cd10 and cd14, at least not since I've been tracking cycles. The only reason I have have sometimes had normal length cycles is because I don't have a super long lp. Which I am also told is 14 or 15 days long only. But on the cycle I got pregnant I ovulated on cd16/17 and my previous cycle I had a 12/13 day lp. Somehow I have a perfect healthy baby so they can take all of their 'knowledge' and shove it somewhere. Tell me I am not normal. Sheesh. :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So far so good on my temperatures, they are up high enough for me to feel better now. I am very bloated lately though. I feel like a balloon, and I look about three months pregnant today.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay Michelle your temps look great!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree, Michelle. Temps are looking good. You have definitely ovulated! 

I think I have as well because neg opk today. I'm just excited to be near normal and have a somewhat predictable cycle. Can't wait to ttc soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Af showed up today so that would make another short lp. Only about 8 days. I really hope that doesn't last :( my cycle was 31 days long but really if my lp was normal and like it used to be which was 12-13 days then this cycle would have been about 35-36 days long. Still not too bad. Hoping this next one looks better!


----------



## Rachel789

I just googled short lp after having a baby and while breastfeeding and it seems it's pretty common and it should gradually lengthen. So that makes me feel better!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I just googled short lp after having a baby and while breastfeeding and it seems it's pretty common and it should gradually lengthen. So that makes me feel better!

That's great! SO it's common while breastfeeding and likely nothing to worry about and a 35 day cycle is pretty good! Awesome!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay :) Look at us not having 50+ day cycles. Granted I am medically inducing mine, but still.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yay :) Look at us not having 50+ day cycles. Granted I am medically inducing mine, but still.

haha! yay for us!:thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So my nipples aren't sore and unbearably tender like most cycles, they are tingly. Also I can feel pain/soreness in my right ovary when I sneeze. No other symptoms today though. My temps are still high with no implantation dip, so we shall just have to wait and see!


----------



## Rachel789

The cycle I got pregnant I had no dip and didn't feel any different. I had a usual pre period big temp drop 12 dpo and thought for sure I was out. It was until my temp was still high 14 dpo that I knew I had to be pregnant. When will you test?


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree, no temp dip needed and no crazy symptoms either. I hope this is it for you, Michelle. Your chart looks great! I can't waaitt to see if this is your month. It really makes me broody to hear about others' ttc.

I'm just waiting for Af to come. I think I am cd21 so I have at least a week. I feel a cold coming on but so far Cait hasn't shown any signs, thankfully. Just DH and I. She had a doc appt on Monday (her 15mo) and she is 30.5inches tall and 21lb5oz. She's weighs less than I thought but she is very healthy and doc says about average. I am still losing weight pretty well. I'm down to 134! It's been at least 4 years since I was this weight. I should prob update my ticker but DH got me a new tablet and I'm still figuring it out so I will do it another time. Lastly I am going out for dinner and drinks with my only 'mom friend' on Saturday so I am excited about that. I don't get out very often, lol.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> I agree, no temp dip needed and no crazy symptoms either. I hope this is it for you, Michelle. Your chart looks great! I can't waaitt to see if this is your month. It really makes me broody to hear about others' ttc.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Af to come. I think I am cd21 so I have at least a week. I feel a cold coming on but so far Cait hasn't shown any signs, thankfully. Just DH and I. She had a doc appt on Monday (her 15mo) and she is 30.5inches tall and 21lb5oz. She's weighs less than I thought but she is very healthy and doc says about average. I am still losing weight pretty well. I'm down to 134! It's been at least 4 years since I was this weight. I should prob update my ticker but DH got me a new tablet and I'm still figuring it out so I will do it another time. Lastly I am going out for dinner and drinks with my only 'mom friend' on Saturday so I am excited about that. I don't get out very often, lol.
> 
> I hope you are all well!

Awesome job on the weight loss:thumbup: 134 is what I got down to after my very stressful semester of student teaching while working another job at the same time. I am about 142 right now, but it's still better than 152, which is how much I was last time I got a bfp. 

Enjoy your drinks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> The cycle I got pregnant I had no dip and didn't feel any different. I had a usual pre period big temp drop 12 dpo and thought for sure I was out. It was until my temp was still high 14 dpo that I knew I had to be pregnant. When will you test?

Fertility friend says to test on the 25th, so I am going to try and hold out. I hate seeing bfn tests, and I would hate even worse to test too early.


----------



## Rachel789

Great job on the weight loss! 

I know the feeling of not getting out much. I have plans with a friend to get lunch and go shopping in a couple weeks and I am so looking forward to it! Enjoy your night!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks ladies. I have lost 45lbs. I was also 152 when i got my bfp but i gave into a lot of cookie cravings when pregnant. I'm only 5ft1ish so 134is in the normal range finally.

And yes, I'm super excited to go out. I need to get away for a night. I never do anything but chase the baby around and care for her and put her to bed. I need a night once in a while. Excited!

Can't wait until you test, Michelle.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! :happydance: I will post the picture when I get home from work. I am very shocked, but I Told my husband I would test today if my temp was still up. Fingers crossed for a stickey little one :)


----------



## Rachel789

Woohoo!!! :happydance: i am so happy for you congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pic


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh my goodness, Michelle! Congrats, congrats, congrats! You are going to have your very own December snowflake! How exciting! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

13 dpo bfp


----------



## Rachel789

That's a nice strong line, yay!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle that is so beautiful that I almost want to cry! Congrats again! So happy for you!:thumbup:

On Thursday it will be 2 years since i got my bfp and I am crazy broody. Must hold out a few more months.Eek! I'm so excited that you got your bfp that I'm wanting mine!:happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks ladies. I am very excited, but nervous at the same time. I'm trying to tell myself that everything will be okay this time, but I can't help but freak out every time I feel a cramp, stretch, or anything that feels like I could start bleeding. I am trying to rest and take it easy, I am pretty tired already this time around. Once lunch time rolls around, my fatigue kicks in pretty fast. 

I call the doctor today, they said that they only do blood tests on Wednesdays, and after they do the blood test and determine how far I am along ( I already know how far along I am, but whatever) they said that is when they will set up my first appointment. They told me that my first appointment will be at 12 weeks! That seems like a long time to wait, I would think that they would see me sooner given my history. I hope they revise that date when I remind them of my history.


----------



## ImSoTired

I understand your nervousness but everything will likely be fine this time. Try to take it easy and not stress too much. I know that when I was pregnant I had some bloodwork and and an u/s to determine how far along i was (and i got to see the heartbeat). My next scheduled appt after that was 12weeks but I went in at 10 with some spotting from an irritated cervix. I think that's pretty normal. I do hope that they give you an in-between appt though, just to ease your mind as I know it's going to be hard for you to relax. I'm really very happy for you and I feel like everything will go well for you.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Odds are everything will be fine. I know it's hard not to worry, I worried like crazy when I was pregnant too. Just try your best to relax and enjoy being pregnant. That is crazy that your first appt isn't until 12 weeks. At my office you get your first scan around 8 weeks then Another at 12 weeks. I would def ask given you had a previous loss that you get an earlier one.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am very excited. I hope they will do a scan at 8 weeks, and I hope the next four weeks fly by. I think I will feel a lot better when I hear the heartbeat. At least for a little bit :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I just got back from the doctor. They did the urine test, and the nurse said she was going to give it a second, but it came up with a really dark positive immediately, which she found odd since I should only be 4 weeks 3 days based on my last period. She seemed to think that maybe I am further along, but since my period was an actual 5 day period, and not just spotting, I MIGHT be having twins! I should be getting the blood results by Friday, and I have my first appointment April 8th :) I could not be more excited than I am right now. This is crazy... I just wanted at least one healthy baby, but I will take two! I can't wait to find out for sure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle just hang in there! Ohh what is you edd? I wonder if it's close to my daughters birthday?
I agree with Rachel, I worried through my entire pregnancy without a huge reason to do so. It's natural to worry, but don't worry,you will enjoy some to. You just won't know you're doing it until after the baby comes. lol. All the best to you, Michelle!

Anyway I expect af tomorrow or Friday and I already have awful PMS. I had some minor cramping last night too. One thing I notice is that my breasts don't hurt much after ovulation anymore? I wonder if it's an after baby thing or whether my progesterone is low? Who knows, lol?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My edd is suppose to be December 1st, but that is still unofficial of course.


----------



## Rachel789

That's my dad's bday :)

Can't wait to hear if there is more than one in there!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So of course I searched around, and some people said they had dark lines with only a single child, but we shall see. I am just over the top emotional right now, so my reactions to things are all over the place. For some reason I was super nervous at the doctor's office today, even though it was just a urine and blood test, both of which I have done dozens of times.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh my goodness that is amazing! That would be awesome if you had twinsies! Exciting!
My daughters bday is the 9th so not too far off. Keep us updated on all of the good news! I need to live vicariously through you for at least 3/4 months. lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Oh my goodness that is amazing! That would be awesome if you had twinsies! Exciting!
> My daughters bday is the 9th so not too far off. Keep us updated on all of the good news! I need to live vicariously through you for at least 3/4 months. lol

Feel free :) There will be plenty of news and excitement I'm sure. I wish I could just keep my mind off of it for two weeks so time will go faster. I am glad we planned a get away weekend at the lake this weekend, then I have jury duty on Monday, and on top of it all I have next Wednesday off. So I will have a total of four days off work next week, when I normally only get two days off. I will have plenty of time to rest, unless of course I get picked to be on the jury.


----------



## ImSoTired

Boo to jury duty, but it will probably be less strenuous than working! 

I'm just here waiting for af. Today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

I haven't had jury duty yet. I probably just jinxed myself lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I've never had to go to jury duty before. Last time I got a summons I was away at college in a different town. I was nervous about it at first, but now I am thinking that it can't be more nerve recking than being pregnant, and it will be a good distraction hopefully.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Blood test results became back good. Hcg was 200 something, and my progesterone was 59. They did a blood test again today to see if my hcg doubled like it should. I also have to get blood drawn every Wednesday to monitor my progesterone levels.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay, glad to hear it looks good!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm so glad everything is going well and you are being monitored, Michelle! 

As for me, AF arrived this morning and I did nothing but eat all day:nope: I feel so crappy now. Not good because I want to be sure I can fit in a bridesmaid dress in June and that I remain healthy for my next pregnancy. I only have a few months left until I can start ttc. 

Cait is doing really well. Saying all kinds of new words. She is getting so big!

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Speaking of eating, I am always starving! My husband is too, he is snacking it up. I am snacking on fruit, cheese, and raisens, but not him, he eats chips, cereal, and bagels with cream cheese. This is going to be rough on him too haha.


----------



## ImSoTired

So funny that your husband is snacking too. My hubby lost weight while I was pregnant and I ate way too much. He made me feel huge! Luckily I had no trouble losing it once I tried, but I was so mad at him while I was packing on the lbs.

Today I made the mistake of drinking regular coffee with caffeine. I feel so jittery now. I haven't done well with caffeine since before I was pregnant. Bleh...

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Friday's blood test results came back good. They said the numbers doubled like they should have. Didn't give me exact numbers, but oh well, at least I know that the numbers doubled. Now they say that they don't need to see me again until my first appointment next Tuesday. The nurse said that they don't need to do any more blood work unless the doctor suggests it after the sonogram. I guess all my previous blood work looked good enough that they aren't worried about my progesterone. My boobs still hurt 90% of the time, and I am starting to get very mild nausea, so I am not as worried about progesterone either. I am trying to eat as often as possible while I am not sick, because I know that I might not want to eat that much in a week or so. 

Oh yeah, and the old wives tale of the wedding ring on a string over my belly showed that I am going to have a girl. Will be fun to see it it's right. Chinese gender predictor charts are giving me mixed genders depending on how they calculate my age, and conception month.


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay for great numbers, Michelle. My doctor never gave me numbers and he didn't even look at the second set because we had seen the heartbeat by then and he said it wasn't important and I would only stress over the numbers. lol. I think my doctor knows me too well....

All of your symptoms sound right on track! Keep us updated. 

Not much new here. Just trying to be patient and stay positive. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear the numbers doubled, that's all you need to know! I did the ring on a string too and it said boy so it was wrong for me. Most of the old wives tales except the heartbeat said boy for me. But they are fun to do anyway!

Steph- did af show yet?

I can't believe I am already planning Shaelyn's 1st bday party. This went way too quick!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, yes. I got af on the 28th. It was a 30 day cycle and I ovulated about cd17 so I am pretty happy with that. I just hope the trend continues. 

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Food tastes different to me, and I can smell waaay too much. I can smell everyone's breath, and it isn't pretty. Also I am still terrified every time I feel wetness that I am going to see spotting. That's all the news I have for today :) Hope your girls are doing well.


----------



## Rachel789

I had certain foods I couldn't eat the whole pregnancy that I loved before like avocados. I always looked for blood throughout my pregnancy I was always a little worried, totally normal!

Glad your cycle looks normal steph! I really want to have predictable cycles when we ttc. Cd 18 today, last cycle I o'ed on cd 23. I am praying it's not any later this time. If it is then I feel like that is a bad sign my cycles will be long and irregular again :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I had a super sense of smell during pregnancy. I threw the garbage out on the porch all summer long and I held my breath when I looked in the refrigerator even though it was clean and had fresh baking soda in it. I remember the smell of chicken and peppers made my stomach turn but I love both of those foods. The smell was just too strong, I suppose. And yeah I looked for blood just about every time I peed as well. It sounds like your symptoms are really starting up! That's a good thing even though its annoying and uncomfortable. 

Rachel, yes my cycles are behaving for once. I have determined that I do, in fact, have PCOS. I know I've not been properly diagnosed but I have had a lot of signs and symptoms. I had the long, unpredictable cycles, the hair loss, the acne, no facial hair but a few rogue hairs grew on my neck, breasts, and stomach that i plucked and shaved. I also had dark patches and geographic tongue which are associated with insulin resistance which goes hand in hand with PCOS. Fortunately I lost nearly 50lbs and most of those symptoms have disappeared so I seem to have it under control at the moment. But I did have to take some EPO and Vitex to get my hormones on board after I stopped BC, so I'm just hoping I can keep everything running efficiently. I have 3 months until TTC so fingers crossed I don't have to wait 9 months like last time.

Sorry so long. I hope all is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I remember vitex, this has been such a long journey. I took vitex two years ago, and it was the only thing that made my body actually act some what normal for once. I hope it's been long enough for all of us that our bodies have started to kick back into gear after relying on bc hormones for so long. I for one was never a normal 28 day kind of girl, but I think I would be happy with a 30 something day cycle in the future (after I have this baby of course) :) 

Looking at my ticker is crazy when it tells me I have 200 something days left and my back is already killing me. The things we go through for the miracle of a child! I can't wait for the many amazing firsts to come, starting with my first sonogram on Tuesday. I know that I won't really see much, but I am hoping we see a heart flicker. I know that it may still be too early to see, or hear the heart beat, but it would make me feel sooo much better if I get that lucky. Otherwise, I have to wait another week or two to know that his/her little heart is beating away.


----------



## Rachel789

That's great that you are getting an early scan. I am excited for you and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Symptoms coming and going drive me crazy, I am feeling pretty good today, aside from tons and tons of wet cm, I haven't felt anything pregnancy related today. I am trying to tell myself to enjoy feeling good, but the crazy woman inside of me freaks out when I don't feel like crap. It is unheard of for me to not be dead tired by this time of day...


----------



## ImSoTired

It may not be too early to see baby's heartbeat, I know that I got a very early scan and I could see the flicker on the screen. I hope for your nerves sake, you do. Everything will be great, just try to relax. 

I know, it's been quite a long time since we've started ttc. My bfp was 2 years ago March 27th. It's kinda sad how fast time flies by so I am trying my best to enjoy it. Soon enough, our family will be complete and I won't be focusing on ttc anymore, but raising my kids and just going about my business. It's a little sad, but nonetheless I am looking forward to it.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Michelle my symptoms always came and went, it's normal. You will feel better after your scan. Hopefully it will help you feel less nervous.

Steph- we are only having two so this will be our last time ttc. It makes me sad to think I will only go through this journey once more but as you said, I also look forward to raising my kids and all the fun to come watching them grow!

Cd 21 I think I am having some ewcm but it doesn't seem very clear and plentiful yet so w will see what happens. I am praying I don't o later than cd23 which is when I o'ed last cycle. I just want some normalcy even if it is a cd 23 o day each cycle. I hated the guessing games when we ttc last time. If I go back to long irregular cycles again I will have to go back to the fertility specialist and get meds again which I am really hoping to avoid this time around.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Only half a day away from my first appointment! Getting really excited. I had my first, "morning sickness" Saturday night after eating pizza. I guess pizza was too greasy, and unhealthy for the baby's liking, because the nausea was full force and I was afraid to move an inch for fear of it somehow getting worse. I feel pretty good today, I am tired, but that has been completely normal for me the past few weeks.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

This is my 6 week, 2 day sonogram. We got to see the heart flicker today! My next appointment is May 2, 2014.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh wow, Michelle! Congratulations!I know my appt was very early as well and I had a tiny little pic of a bean with a sweet little heart beat. And the morning sickness? Seems like your body is surging with baby-growing hormones! I'm so excited for you! And you will be near 10 weeks at your next appt? If by any chance they scan you, you'll be surprised that that tiny blip has taken a baby shape, already! Ahh, I'm overjoyed, and can't wait to try for my own! Congrats, congrats, congrats!:happydance:

I'm just hanging in there, getting dentist appts out of the way and trying to lose a few more lbs. I want to make an appt with my family doc just for a check up and some routine bloods before we ttc. I already have an annual appt at my ob/gyn later this month so I may mention it to them as well. I'm so excited and nervous but I know that once I'm pregnant I will try to enjoy because baby #2 is the last unless we have some surprise baby in the future. I will spend the following years trying to have fun with the kids, relax, amd lose the rest of the weight (and any that may come from pregnancy #2) for good. I have lot to look forward to.

I hope all is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm excited for you to try again :) Yes, at my next appointment on May 2nd, I should be 9 weeks and 5 days, and they said I will for sure be getting another sonogram. I can't wait to actually be able to see something.


----------



## Rachel789

I am so happy your scan went well! I also had an early scan and remember seeing the flicker, it was so amazing! I look forward to experiencing that again.

Cd 23, this is the day i o'ed last cycle but nothing so far. I have a feeling my body is returning to its usual ways. Good news is I know there are drugs I can take to get things going if I need to. I would rather not do that this time but I am grateful they exist!


----------



## ImSoTired

cd 13 here an neg opk. I've never tracked an ovulation when it happened before cd 16 anyway so I have some time. Rachel, you may still be having messy cycles due to breastfeeding also, so don't worry just yet. And as you mentioned, you know how things work now and if medication is needed you will know.


----------



## Rachel789

I think I o'ed early this morning. I woke around 5 am and had what felt like ovulation cramps and I had been having some ewcm the past few days and a fair amount today. If I did in fact o this morning that would be basically the same day as last month (last month I o'ed on cd 23 this time would be early on cd 24) even though cd23 is late to o I would love to have a predictable cycle even if it is a little longer. I hope I really did o and that my cycles stay this way or get shorter in the future. I also hope the o cramps stick around, talk about being able to easily time bd'ing at the right time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah, Rachel, definitely not a bad thing that your cycle is predictable and you can feel ovulation. I can only hope it maybe shortens a bit for you before you ttc again.

Neg opk again today but maybe a bit darker than yesterday. I think there might be a weird bird outside or something making a noise. lol. It's a beautiful day, Cait and I will go play after her nap. So excited for Spring to have finally arrived!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fingers crossed for earlier ovulation for both of you. Though 23/24 isn't horrible, it would be nice for you if it were to move up a few days over the next few months or so. 

I have been extremely tired lately, which is why I haven't been on here every day. I come home from work, take a nap, eat dinner, and then I am back in bed for the night between 8 and 8:30 every night. Last night I took a nap after dinner at 6pm, and only woke up long enough to take my contacts out and crawl back into bed for the night. The nausea is finally kicking in too, though I have managed to keep the throwing up at bay so far, I still feel like I need to on and off all day. At least I know all this is a good sign for the baby being healthy.


----------



## Rachel789

While those symptoms are difficult to deal with they are reassuring that everything is going well. Get all the rest you can. I took naps almost every day in the first tri. It will be so different being pregnant a second time because I won't be able to kick my feet up and relax since I will have a toddler to chase after. It should be interesting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh boy. Yep. Not looking forward to being a tired preggo chasing a toddler but it will be worth it. 

Michelle sounds like everything is going well symptom wise. You will get some energy eventually. Hang in there.

I got neg opks again today but the ewcm has begun. I'm thinking/hoping it would be positive tomorrow but can't test because i will be out all day. CD 15 today. 

I hope you're well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Today is cd18 and I'm not sure if I ovulated or not. I had a lot of stretchy cm yesterday and some cramping on saturday and a little today. I wasn't able to do opks and when I did I'm not sure I held my urine long enough. I seriously wish I were able to temp but I sleep so erratically and I can't do anything about that. All I can do is wait for af and hope it comes on time and that I did O. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I hear you on that! I can't temp either due to my sleep. I am hoping I can by time I ttc again.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't know how yall survived the first trimester. I am so freaked out about not knowing if everything is okay. I am trying to tell myself I can't do anything about it either way except be healthy, but I wish I could have another scan right now to see the heart beat.


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww, honestly, Michelle, I remember it being really difficult. I was constantly worried about everything throughout the entire pregnancy. I remember good times in between all the worrying but I have anxiety issues so I was never completely off guard. But everything turned out awesome and I have this perfect little toddler running around. Everything will be okay, just hang in there.

It is cd20 and out of curiosity I took and opk and it's near positive :dohh:. I've been cramping so I thought something was weird. So I'm guessing a little late ovulation for me this cycle. I hope it was just from stress and nothing else. I have been particularly stressed the last week or two. I just hope it's not always going to be like this.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

I was always worried too. It's completely normal, I think most women feel that way especially in the first tri. The fact that you saw a heartbeat is a great sign that everything will be fine!

I hope you o soon steph. Stress can def delay o so that's probably what happened.

Just waiting for af to show to see if I actually o'ed when I thought I did. I hope I did!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, good luck, I hope you O'd when you think you did. I guess I am just waiting for af now too and hoping my cycle is 35 days or less. I really hope this doesn't keep happening....


----------



## Rachel789

Af showed today so my cycle was 31 days long like last cycle. The fact that they are being predictable for now is nice but my lp was still only 7 days. I was hoping it would start to lengthen. I will just have to be patient and see how things go and maybe once I stop nursing it will get better.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hope that your lp lengthens by the time you are ready. I'm sure it will be, Rachel.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rooting for you ladies to get your cycles back on track. As always, I get to see what I might go through in the future after I have my baby and am thinking about having another. 

A customer today commented on the fact that I am expecting. It wasn't even a question either, it was a statement. She said, "you're expecting, you shouldn't be lifting anything (it was only a 19inch tv). She shocked me by stating it like she was so sure of the fact. It was very weird. I am 8 weeks as of tomorrow, woo hoo, so far so good, just can't wait to see that baby is in fact still growing in there.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that's crazy that she knew. You must have that glow!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm just hanging in there, hoping my cycle isn't too long. 

Michelle, hang in there. Pregnancy goes by quickly and you will have another scan before you know it. It is odd that the woman at work knew you were pregnant. I think some people just know things, whatever that may mean. 

I hope all is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aww, I love your new profile picture. 

As for me, it's becoming quite obvious that I am pregnant by looking at me... kind of embarrassing, because I am only 8 weeks and 4 days, but people probably just assume I am a little further along lol. I will post a baby bump/baby chub picture after my appointment next Friday if all goes well. I know it's not really the baby making the bump yet, but my stomach is quite round already :)


----------



## Rachel789

I can't believe you are almost 9 weeks already. Can't wait to see a bump pic!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I was looking up how early you can tell the sex of the baby, and a lot of people say that they found out they were having a boy at their 12 week scan, since there was obviously something sticking out. I wonder when my next scan will be since this next one is going to be at nearly 10 weeks. I know they might not tell me the sex until 16-18 weeks, but I am still anxious to know already!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I was looking up how early you can tell the sex of the baby, and a lot of people say that they found out they were having a boy at their 12 week scan, since there was obviously something sticking out. I wonder when my next scan will be since this next one is going to be at nearly 10 weeks. I know they might not tell me the sex until 16-18 weeks, but I am still anxious to know already!

As for your belly, it's not really too early to show a little. My uterus jutted out at about 10 wks and depending on what clothing I wore, people could tell I was either pregnant or ate a whole lotta brownies. lol. Anyway, I believe that women can show very early, even if they are the only one to notice. 

I have heard a lot of women say that they found out the sex that early and it isn't impossible but it's much more accurate further along because the parts are bigger and more developed. I, personally, would always wait until at least 16 weeks and most techs won't take a guess until 16 to 20 weeks. If your techs won't guess at 12 weeks don't be surprised, you may have to have a private, out of pocket scan to know that early. I know I had to wait until 20 weeks and the wait was excruciating! I wish I had a scan around 16 weeks but it wasn't scheduled around then. boo!

Anyhow I had an appt with my ob/gyn today which went well. They commended me on my weight loss and my overall health, bp, etc. The doc thinks that I am healthy for another little one whenever I see fit. He is no longer delivering babies though, only prenatal care up to 25 weeks and then he passes his patients off to hospital doctors. I am kinda sad about it, but I'm thinking he is beginning to think about retiring and insurance and the hospitals aren't very cooperative with him as he is a private practice. 

I did bring up my late ovulation this cycle and no one was over concerned of course..They said to call in about 6 months if it's still an issue and my cycles get lengthier. 

Everything else seems to be going pretty well. Cait is great and growing so fast. I get my wisdom teeth out next week and I'm nervous but otherwise everything is alright.

Sorry so long, I hope all is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

It's so annoying when the doctors don't care about our cycles until we have been trying for a long time. Hopefully your body works it out before then. 

I have no idea when my next appointment is after this one, but if it's another 3-4 weeks, then I will be 13-14 weeks, most likely they won't tell me that early, but I sure will ask since I will be back at my normal obgyn by then. I can't wait to be back at my normal doctors office, they actually keep track of their patients and know what's going on. My fertility specialist has to ask ME stuff they should already know about me.


----------



## Rachel789

Are you getting another scan this appt? At my fertility dr I had a scan at 6 weeks and again at 9 weeks then he ok'ed me to go to my regular dr after that.


----------



## Rachel789

Shae will be one on May 4th. It is bittersweet watching her grow. This year has gone way too fast :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Shae will be one on May 4th. It is bittersweet watching her grow. This year has gone way too fast :(

That's my birthday as well. I am 26 years older than Shae! Imagine how MY mom feels. lol. They do grow incredibly fast. Time has flown for me since Cait came along.

I got my wisdom teeth removed and ouch!! My head is killing me today. Hopefully I'll be better soon. My new bridesmaid dress is in and I need to go pick it up. I hope that it fits or I may need to lose a quick 5 lbs by mid June. TTC is coming quickly and I just hope that things go well. 

My period still hasn't shown as expected. I hope I didn't ovulate later than I thought and af is here by Friday. Stupid cycles...

I hope you are all well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, I am due for another scan this Friday. I can't remember when they said I get to go back to my regular obgyn, but I do remember them talking about passing me back off to them, and that's all I cared about at the time. I hope tomorrow goes by fast, because I can't wait until the appointment. My mother in law is going to be in town and is coming to this appointment, so I really hope it goes well!


----------



## Rachel789

How cool that that is your bday too. Happy bday!

Getting wisdom teeth out is no fun. I hope you feel better soon and I hope af shows soon!

Michelle can't wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

9 weeks and five days!

The appointment went well, we saw the heart beat flickering in the ultrasound, and the baby's little arms were moving right away. We get to go back to our regular obgyn now, I am very excited about that. We have our next appointment May 14th, and he will be doing another ultrasound so he can date the baby and everything else.

I can't wait to be at a doctor that knows how to keep track of his patients on a more personal level. I am also excited that this office has a woman who's full time job is drawing blood, which means no more getting stabbed in both arms because the nurse at my fertility clinic is horrible at drawing blood. This past appointment on Friday, the nurse tried to get blood from both arms, and when she couldn't draw even a single drop, she claimed I was dehydrated... which I guess could be true, but I had a large cup of decafe tea, 16oz of water, and 8 ounces of milk before my appointment. The lady at my obgyn has drawn my blood plenty of times, and she gets blood on the first poke every time. I think my obgyn is going to be getting lots of questions and concerns I felt that I couldn't/didn't want to voice at my fertility clinic.

P.S. What the heck could that big ball shape be under the baby's butt? I am very curious now. I should have asked then, but the doctor didn't seem concerned with anything, and said that the baby looked very healthy to her. I figure it's nothing, but curiosity is making me want to call them and ask them to pull the photo from my file and tell me what it is :) Just to bug them one last time, since I know they love when I call and bother them with questions.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy belated FIRST Birthday to Shae! Rachel I hope you are well.

Michelle, baby is so cute! You must be so relieved. Everything seems to be going great and you get to see your regular obgyn! Some nurses are just terrible at finding veins, and I doubt you were dehydrated with all that you drank. I think the ball on the US is the yolk sac. I think it eventually dissipates and the placenta takes over completely. 

As for me My mouth is feeling better, Af arrives on the 2nd and it was a 35 day cycle, and I turned 27. I have to be a bridesmaid in my best friend's wedding next month and then we can ttc! I'm so excited! Also a little nervous, but I think that's probably normal. I just hope that I can get these cycles to behave!

I hope all is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Happy late birthday to you, and to Shae!

I'm Excited for you to start ttc, hopefully time will fly with Cait and being a bridesmaid. A 35 day cycle isn't too bad at all. You girls are lucky yall are ovulating, I hope my body wants to kick back into gear after I have my baby. I am very relieved that the baby was wiggling, and the heart was beating very obviously, but I can't help but still be nervous until I hit the second trimester. I am just very happy that I get to see the baby again in 9 days. I guess that is one perk in being high risk, I get to have more early check ups than normal. Also that makes sense that "round thing" is the yolk sac, now that you mention it. I think she said something about that during the ultrasound, but she didn't really point out much except the heart beat, and the size of the baby, and I was too busy watching the little arms move.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you ladies, we had a nice day with friends and family over for her party.

Happy belated birthday steph! So exciting that you will be ttc soon. I won't be far behind you. We will start by November!

Michelle the baby is so cute! Glad you get to go back to your regular dr now where you will be happier. It's so cool seeing the baby move, isn't it?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks ladies. It's amazing to see the baby move. I don't think I can see it often enough! I need ultrasound vision. Did either of you do 3d/4d ultrasounds? I am thinking about pushing for one as a birthday present since my birthday is in July, or maybe we can save up the next few months for one. I would LOVE to have that captured, but then again I don't know what I think about using the money for that instead of other things. I love having memories like that to look back on though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Thanks ladies. It's amazing to see the baby move. I don't think I can see it often enough! I need ultrasound vision. Did either of you do 3d/4d ultrasounds? I am thinking about pushing for one as a birthday present since my birthday is in July, or maybe we can save up the next few months for one. I would LOVE to have that captured, but then again I don't know what I think about using the money for that instead of other things. I love having memories like that to look back on though.

I did not intentionally get a 3d scan done but while having my anomaly and growth scans i got some 3d images for free from the tech. I think I got one at 20 weeks and a few more at 32 or so. It all depends on the tech and what you're there for etc. Like my doc sent me to a special imaging place for my 12,20,week scans. They determined from bloodwork I needed a growth scan or whatever....I'm struggling to remember really. But anyway I got a few cute 3d images for free. I hope you get some too. If not I hear that the prices aren't too crazy for private scans. I mean a lot of women get them so it can't be all that crazy expensive. I do think it is a good keepsake, but always copy them. The ultrasound paper wears down eventually.


----------



## Rachel789

I didn't. My reasoning was that you really get a feel for what your baby will look like from the 3d scan and we wanted to have some sort of a surprise since we found out the gender ahead of time. But I think it would be fun to do and I will def do it next time!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks, I think I am going to try and talk my husband into it. I looked at the prices, they aren't really that bad. They are around $149-$180, for the packages with the DVD of the ultrasound included, which would be nice to show my side of the family, since they are too far away to come to an appointment. Come to think of it, my fertility clinic ultrasounds cost $250 when I was doing them for fertility reasons, so those prices are actually sounding cheap to me... and that is kind of a sad fact.

On another note, week 10 has been ROUGH for me. I think I have been sick everyday, but I am not one to throw up and get it over with, the queasy feeling just kind of lingers. Yall should have seen me trying to chop and cook the garlic and onions that go in my crockpot dish for tonight. I am pretty sure it all cooked itself while I was in the bathroom trying to collect myself before it all burned. That whole cooking ordeal was pure torture, and for some reason, onions are a nausea trigger for me.


----------



## Rachel789

The nausea is the worst! I felt so much better when I was around 14 weeks. Hopefully not too much longer until you feel better!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had nausea from about week 8 to 14 or 16 give or take but only nausea and sensitivity to smell, no vomiting. I think I got lucky. And yes I remember the smell of peppers and onions would turn my stomach and also the smell of chicken cooking. The fridge, although clean, had a distinct odor and of course the garbage can lived on the back porch if there was any food scraps in it. That wasn't the best part of pregnancy but it seems like nothing at all to me now. I hope I have a simple healthy pregnancy the next time around as well.

Michelle those prices don't seem so bad at all. If you can talk your husband into it I think it would be worth it. 

Everything is okay here. Just trying to keep patient and calm while I wait for ttc and do my usual worrying. Cait is well, running and climbing all over and saying new words everyday. I can't believe she will be 18 months in a month....time flies way too quickly. Today is cd 8 for me and I'm hoping to ovulate in a little over a week so fx'd. I had better stop stressing though or it may not happen.

I hope you are all well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Going to work is rough too, this morning I was face down on the bed whining about how I couldn't possibly make it into work. Yet I somehow squeaked through the day. These are the times when I wish I was financially able to stay at home for the next month or two.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I had my first appointment back at my regular obgyn today. I am so happy to be back with the doctor and nurse that I like. They said they needed to start at ground zero, which means they had to do a pap smear and all the blood work like it was my first doctors appointment, but I don't care, because the nurse also told me that I can feel free to call anytime, for any question I have. I am very excited to have a concerned doctor/nurse team. He was genuinely happy to have me back, and pregnant. I didn't get an ultrasound this time, but I did get to hear the baby's heartbeat, it was 170bpm. Hearing the heartbeat is enough for me to know everything is ok. I get to go back and have an ultrasound on May 21st for the down syndrome screening though, so I will get to see him/her soon enough.


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad you are back at your regular dr where you are happy and comfortable. Can't wait to hear about your next scan and see pics. We need a bump pic soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

So exciting, Michelle. Glad you are feeling cared for and more comfortable. Can't wait to hear updates.

Rachel I hope you are doing well also!


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here. It's cd 29 or 30 today. Wondering if af will show up soon. I'm not sure when or if I o'ed. I thought I had o cramps on cd 21 but really not sure.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> All is well here. It's cd 29 or 30 today. Wondering if af will show up soon. I'm not sure when or if I o'ed. I thought I had o cramps on cd 21 but really not sure.

Fingers crossed you did O when you thought. Hopefully next time you ladies ttc, yall won't have to wait 6+ months for it to happen. TTC nearly drove me insane, which is why I took so many breaks. I am not a patient person when it comes to waiting to become pregnant. For that matter, I am not patient while I am waiting to see if my child is still healthy and growing either. Which is out of the norm for me, because I am actually a very calm and patient person when it has nothing to do with my future child.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Side note to my earlier post, I am nervous and wanting my appointment on Wednesday to hurry up, because my doctor told me to get off metformin right away. Also, I was taking baby aspirin, for fear that blood clots might have caused my previous miscarriage, and my doctor told me to get off that as well. Both pills I was told to stop cold turkey, and I trust this doctor, so I actually listened to him. Now I am scared that stopping the two pills will cause something awful to happen. Fingers crossed the babies little arms will be wiggling away again like last time I saw him/her. Something tells me in my gut the baby is a fighter and here to stay, but that stupid negative voice in the back of my head keeps me from being 100% sure that all is okay.


----------



## Rachel789

I took baby aspirin too and felt the same way when I stopped it (which was around 11 or 12 weeks). And everything was fine! I also was on a progesterone supplement and was nervous to stop that as well. I know how you are feeling but it will be ok :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Cd18 here and no pos opk yet :nope: I don't understand how/why I had 2 or 3 perfect cycles and now back to this. I'm not happy with my body right now. It kind of makes me want to just start trying now because I don't know how long it's going to take. I'm sure all the stress about not ovulating isn't helping me either. I so wish that I could temp but I don't sleep very well at all so I don't think it'd help. Got to try and relax, I suppose.

Michelle I know you are worried, but try to relax. That voice in the back is just there protecting you from anything that could possibly happen and it might be there throughout the whole pregnancy or forever...but just because it's there doesn't mean it will happen. Hang in there! I hope you get to see your wiggly baby again soon.

Rachel I hope your cycles normalize as well. It's so frustrating when ttc is coming up soon.

I hope all is well


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you o soon! How long was your last cycle? I may attempt to temp this cycle but not sure how accurate it will be since I wake sometimes at night.

I ended up having another 31 day cycle. So all 3 have been the same length. I am pretty sure I o'ed on cd 23 the first two cycles based on cm and cramping. I wasn't sure this cycle but I think it was cd 21 and if that's the case my o day is earlier and my lp lengthened. I am hoping my o day continues to get earlier. That's why I want to temp so I know for sure when it's happening. I can't believe I had 3 cycles in a row the same length. That hasnt happened to me my whole life aside from being on the pill.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> I took baby aspirin too and felt the same way when I stopped it (which was around 11 or 12 weeks). And everything was fine! I also was on a progesterone supplement and was nervous to stop that as well. I know how you are feeling but it will be ok :)

I didn't know/didn't remember you took baby aspirin too. That makes me feel better. I still feel plenty pregnant, and I haven't spotted at all, so I feel like everything is okay.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

How are you ladies about being able to go back to sleep? I fall back asleep pretty easy most of the time, so I would set my alarm early in the morning at like 5:30am (or earlier if yall need too) to take my temp, then go back to sleep. That way I take it at the same time every morning, and if I actually get up that early, it isn't thrown off. If I have time to sleep later than that, I have already taken my temp, so I don't have to worry. I just keep the thermometer right there by my bed, put it in my mouth with my eyes closed and when it beeps, I enter the temp in my phone app, then go right back to bed. I don't know how that would even work with kids waking you up all the time, but I am sure I will be finding out in a few years... Temping is so difficult to stick to, I enjoyed my many months off from it when I took breaks!


----------



## Rachel789

I am going to have to take my temp at 5 am because dh gets up that early sometimes to go workout. Sometimes I can fall back asleep easily and sometimes I can't. I am just a restless sleeper and wake periodically, toss and turn, ect. I am not going to temp the whole cycle I will probably wait until cd 15 and only take it until I confirm o.


----------



## ImSoTired

I got a near pos opk yesterday at cd20. I think this cycle will be the same as the last, which was 35 days long with o around cd22 or so. I'll be alright as long as it doesn't go past 35. Oh how I miss my 29 day cycle.

Michelle, I would love to temp. The last time I planned on temping I kept forgetting as my mind is always on the baby and I've become forgetful. Mommy brain, I guess. I am a terribly restless sleeper since Cait was born. I wake at all hours just to listen for her and on nights when I sleep she sometimes wakes up and I wake when she cries. 

Dh really wants to ttc. Yesterday we dtd and we were not careful at all, no protection. So with ovulation being today or tomorrow we have a pretty good chance. We were going to wait until July but I guess that has gone out the window. Besides, if getting pregnant is anything like last time, it'll take a while. I am kinda hoping I don't end up pregnant this cycle because I am in a wedding in June and my dress is already tight. Either way I will be excited though of course...

I hope all is well


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh how exciting that there is a chance you will be pregnant this cycle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree, that would be exciting if you got pregnant this cycle. I magically fell pregnant the first time we started to try again after 9 months of taking a break, so I know it COULD happen. Like you said though, it could take a few months, so I don't think starting now is such a big difference :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I went in for my nuchal translucency screening tests yesterday, and I got to see baby again! At first it looked like the baby was taking a nap, but then the ultrasound tech started making me laugh by telling her to roll over and quit being stubborn. As soon as I started laughing the baby woke up and started to move like crazy and she wouldn't stay still. She was sucking her thumb, bouncing around, rolling over, and arching her back. I had to try and stop laughing to make her stay still enough for them to get three good measurements of the back of her neck. The reason I keep saying her, is because they THINK it's a girl based on the, "angle of the dangle rule." Since her private parts are facing parallel to her back, rather than poking out at an angle, they are thinking she is a girl. Of course it isn't 100% yet, but the lady that does all the blood work at that office says that the ultrasound tech has a really good track record of being right about the gender, even this early. We shall see! Of course I am not buying any girl stuff until the next time we get to take a peak at her gender and make sure nothing is poking out to surprise us. Here are some of the pictures they gave us. You might have to save and rotate the pictures, for some reason it loads then sideways, and they look kind of confusing from that angle.





So while last time I thought I would be adding a boy to this thread, this time I never could really tell, and the only thing that pushed me a tiny bit to the girl side, was the high heartbeat. The first visit it was 170bpm, and I thought, MAYBE it could be a girl. Then this visit it was 160bpm, and the ultrasound tech said, "It LOOKS like a girl!"


----------



## ImSoTired

Eeek, Michelle! What a beautiful little baby! I wouldn't buy anything pink until 16-20 weeks and it's confirmed but there is a good chance if tech took a guess. Congrats! I will say though that Cait's heartbeat was always on the low side so if I went by that I would have guessed boy, but no techs were taking any guesses for me early on either so I had to wait. Around 10-12 weeks I changed my mind from boy and thought maybe a girl and I was right! If you are thinking girl...she might be! I'm so happy everything is going well for you!:happydance:

I've definitely ovulated so now I guess I'm in a two week wait of sorts. I'm not really expecting anything but I'm not going to say there isn't a little part of me hoping. I'm still really worried about fitting in my dress for the wedding in June. Not so much because there is a possibility I will be preg, because I doubt I'll be showing much by then, but because the dress is still just a tad bit tight and I do not feel motivated to diet or exercise lately. I've just got to keep it off a few more weeks. It seems that I can lose weight no problem if I don't need to but when I have to I don't want to! lol. Anyhow I had a doctor appt with my family doc next week to ask for bloodwork to make sure I'm healthy to ttc and I'm going on a day trip with some friends. I'm excited and hoping to keep busy and keep the weight off. I have the baby to chase after anyway so I should get some exercise. 

I hope all is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like you had a great time at your scan! How exciting that they think it's a girl. It's so much fun seeing them move and so weird how they move that much and you can't even feel it yet. Cute scan pic!

I will be awaiting your news of a bfp or bfn in a couple weeks!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Time is flying by so fast, on Sunday I will be in the second trimester! I scheduled a private gender scan for Saturday, June 14th, I will be 15+6, but they said that one day short of 16 weeks was okay, as long as I have a really full bladder. I just can't wait until 20 weeks to find out for sure if baby is a girl or a boy. It helps that I found a place that does the gender scans for only $70, ( or $85 for a quick 3D glimpse thrown in). Considering I did all that fertility testing with multiple ultrasounds that were about $250 out of pocket, I think $70-85 is really good.

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Doesn't time fly, Michelle? Just wait until your child is born. It flies even faster. I know it's hard to believe but you'll see. Very soon :thumbup: That's great about your scan. I'd say it'll probably be pretty accurate at about 16 weeks. And I agree. It's a great price!

I'm about 7dpo. No signs really but I didn't really expect it. I did go to my family doctor today, for a regular checkup, and I had a fever! My doctor suspects a UTI or something so I have to give a urine sample and get some routine bloodwork done on Friday. So I'll be ready to ttc if everything comes back alright. Excited and nervous. 

I hope all is well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have a surprise for you ladies! I braved a bump picture finally. I figured a few days away from 14 weeks is long enough to wait. So here is my 13 week 4 day bump picture. I can't believe I am clearly showing so early.


----------



## ImSoTired

Aww such a tiny little bump, Michelle! So cute!:flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So my family just texted me and told me they think my mom had a mini stroke again, but they don't yet know for sure if it's a mini one, or a full blown stroke. DH is an hour and a half away at his parent's lake house, so now instead of taking 2 and a half hours to get to my mom, it's going to take 4+ hours, especially since he was at Walmart with his cousin when I called him. I am trying to not think about it and just tell myself it's a normal happy visit to see my side of the family. I can't deal with any of it the way I know I normally would, because I have to switch my stressful emotions off for the baby's sake. I had a bad feeling this might happen again while I am pregnant. I have to be calm and normal, because I know my mom would be devastated if anything happened to the baby.


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry to hear that Michelle. :hugs: I hope everything is ok I will keep you and your mom in my thoughts. 

Looking forward to hearing about your private scan. Your bump is so cute!!

Steph- I hope everything turns out normal at the dr so you can start ttc soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I'm really sorry to hear that and I hope your mother makes a speedy and full recovery. I know it's hard not to be stressed. My grandfather had a major heart attack when I was pregnant and I was terrified. I just hope that things will be good for you and your family and you can try to relax. Easier said than done, I know. :hugs: for you.

It's Monday morning, so no news on my bloods yet as I had them done friday. I'm hoping that things look good but I also get some answers. Either way I hope it's nothing that will postpone TTC.

I hope all is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I am back home again, my mom is doing better, she is still in the hospital, but my husband couldn't take anymore time off. She is less confused, knows what is going on most of the time, and knows who everyone is, but she still isn't 100% in control of her speech. She has to think really hard about some of the words that she wants to say. They are still running test to determine what happened, they THINK it might be small seizures in her brain that cause lapses in time. We will see after all the test results come in. I just tried to treat it like a normal visit, even though we spent 98% of those three days up at the hospital. It made me feel less stressed to be there and see and hear everything for myself, then to sit at home and only hear the few things that my dad actually manages to remember. It was good to get to spend time with my parents, even though to my mom it was only one day that she got to hang out with me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle :hugs: I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Af arrived yesterday, so no baby for me yet. And although I didn't have a ton of PMS and period symptoms beforehand I am feeling sooo exhausted today. I even feel a little bit foggy, like spacey. And in the mood for junk food now. Meh, it just wasn't our month. I can still have a March or April baby. I'm happy with anything but another in December. 2 kids birthdays and Christmas would NOT be a good thing for me. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, I am glad my baby isn't going to be a Christmas baby, but it is going to fall on or in between Thanksgiving and Christmas, so I still have a holiday baby. 

My mom is doing better, she is walking around and everything. There were too many things going on at once for me to ever be satisfied with their diagnosis, none of it makes sense to me. They have her on blood pressure medication now, and something else, and are going to do a sleep study on her in about a week to see if she has sleep apnea as they think it's happening in her sleep. 

On another note, 5 days until my doctors appointment where I get to check the heartbeat again, and nine days until my gender ultrasound! Fingers crossed that all went well with the nuchal scan and all the news is good news. Everyone at work keeps telling me I am having a boy, and when I went to a nail place get gift certificates two weeks ago, the lady asked what I was having, and when I told her that they think baby is a girl, she looked like she highly disagreed.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle I'm glad you mother is on the mend and I hope that her doctors are doing the right things for her. I know it must not be easy not being there with her. Hang in there. I hope everything goes well.

Everyone insisted I was having a boy. I thought so too, at first, and low and behold a girl! It can go either way at this point, Michelle. I'm sure you'll be happy with either gender. A healthy baby is most important. I'll be waiting to hear about your appts.

I'm still just exhausted and have no energy. The weather is a bit cool and gloomy today so I'm sure that isn't helping. Cait is well. Getting very big and very smart. Talking up a storm, new words everyday.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear your mom is improving Michelle. I am looking forward to hearing about your next scan!

That is exciting that Cait is learning new words every day. Shaelyn is still inconsistent. She knows mama and dada and has said it to us but doesn't do it every day. We are pretty sure she says kitty but she doesn't quite say it right. I think she says more than we can understand yet lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aww :) I can't wait until my child starts talking, but who knows what crazy things he/she is going to repeat. 

When yall were pregnant did yall carry high, or low? I think the reason everyone thinks I am having a boy, is because I am carrying low.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Aww :) I can't wait until my child starts talking, but who knows what crazy things he/she is going to repeat.
> 
> When yall were pregnant did yall carry high, or low? I think the reason everyone thinks I am having a boy, is because I am carrying low.

I definitely carried very high. But I also stuck out really far and my belly was super round so everyone guessed boy. I also got fat in my butt/ back area. The weight has come off but I still have a pouch that will not quit. Anyways...I can't wait to find out what you're having! Exciting! I want another baby so badly!

Mine it 18 mos old today! Getting so big and smart and just driving me crazy, lol. Love it but I want one more little bitty newborn. Come on ovulation!


----------



## Rachel789

I carried high. But I don't think it means anything, yet another old wives tale. They are fun though!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We are team :pink: !!! My little Coraline Faye


----------



## Rachel789

Aww congrats that's so exciting! Love the name!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on your little girl, Michelle! How exciting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Cd 19 today and got a pos opk yesterday! It's so exciting and nerve wracking to be TTC again!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

So exciting! I hope it doesn't take long for you to conceive this time. I originally wanted to start in November but we are going to Philly for Christmas and the last thing I want is to risk being sick in the first tri while traveling during the holidays with a toddler. So we are going to wait until December or jan. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes! Very exciting. I'm all nervous and giddy about it like I was when we first started trying. I truly hope it doesn't take to long but I'll take what I can get. No high expectations here! I'm officially in the tww today. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay I hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay ttw time, always exciting when there is a possibility :) At least it isn't taking you forever to ovulate this time around, it seems like time has flown and your last ovulation wasn't that long ago. The hardest part for me was the long stretches I had to wait before I had another chance to try again. The tww seems like it goes on forever, but thinking that this could be THE time is the best feeling ever. My bfp seemed to fall into my lap like magic after 9 months of waiting to ttc again. I feel crazy for thinking this sometimes, but I really do think our little ones just wait around for the right time to make their entrance into our lives.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Also... here are some pictures of baby from my scan on the 14th of this month.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle look at those little bitty feet! She's adorable!

I'm 3dpo, I think. I'm hoping I actually ovulated according to the opk and I'm not just sitting here thinking I've ovulated and I haven't. I ordered a new batch of opks that were apparently delivered to the wrong address :dohh:. I'm kind of embarrassed thinking someone across town opened up my opks. Ugh. But anyway, I'm still trying not to worry and not to get my hopes up. You're right Michelle, maybe it'll just happen when it's meant to be. I'll try and be patient. Cait is keeping me plenty busy anyhow. 

I hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Love the scan pics!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Most people won't even know what opks are, they probably googled it to find out and got way more information than needed, lol. I had to explain to my co-workers how in-depth the female cycle really is. Even the females didn't fully understand ovulation timing (they just accidently got pregnant).

Hopefully the company is going to fix their mess up for free!


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope I get either my opks or money back....silly mix up. It's never happened before so it must be the company amazon sells them for.


----------



## ImSoTired

So I took an opk this Am just because I had the urge to pee on something. It was positive. Yeah..So I'm thinking maybe I didn't ovulate when I had the last positive and I'm back to getting multiple positives a cycle. I know opk's aren't very accurate with fmu or whatever, but it's just so positive. I don't know what to think. I knew TTC wouldn't be easy the second time. Oh well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Dang OPKS, it's just so confusing. I didn't have too much luck with the ones with the lines, but I know that the digital ones get expensive when trying for multiple months in a row... I could never be sure, which is why I was trying multiple different ways to monitor ovulation. I don't know why ttc has to be so complicated. I don't think I would ever be sure of ovulation without my temps reflecting the temperature shift.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have no idea what's going on in my cycle (how I wish I could temp!) but all I can do is hope that I ovulated by now, even if it's not when I thought it was. I'm having a breakout again, which I haven't had in months, so it's making me think something is wrong again. Maybe a cyst or something, I don't know. I have decided not to trust that opk though, because I did take it in the morning and It's an answer brand that I've only just started using. When I take an answer brand and a wondfo (which were sent back to the post office and re-routed to my house finally) at the same time the answer brand is much, much darker every time and positive more often than not. I'm wondering if my hormones are a bit too strong for that brand? I've heard of it happening rarely. Anyway I'll be more than happy to start my period in a week or two and get on to my next cycle which will hopefully go much better and maybe even result in a bfp? Ive got to get back to exercising regularly, maybe that is why my cycles are going crazy again. Anyhow I've got to try something. I'm trying to be optimistic. 

Other than the weirdo cycles, breakouts, and Cait throwing a ton of tantrums lately, everything is fine. I'm sure things will start looking up in no time. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Maybe the breakout is a sign of a bfp you never know! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I nursed Shaelyn for the last time Saturday night. I felt it was time to wean so I could have my body back for a bit before I ttc again. I am sad and really miss it but she seems to be adjusting well which makes it a lot easier emotionally!

How are you feeling Michelle?


----------



## RamseyBriann

I was on depo for 6 years and just came off in November of last year when my shot was due. I just recently had my first cycle at the beginning of April and did't get another cycle until the 12th of this month. It is hard for my husband and I TTC with irregular cycles.


----------



## ImSoTired

RamseyBriann said:


> I was on depo for 6 years and just came off in November of last year when my shot was due. I just recently had my first cycle at the beginning of April and did't get another cycle until the 12th of this month. It is hard for my husband and I TTC with irregular cycles.

Aww. I have heard that it takes some women a while to get back to regular cycles after the depo shot. I hope that you can get back to regular soon! Best of luck to you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Maybe the breakout is a sign of a bfp you never know! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I nursed Shaelyn for the last time Saturday night. I felt it was time to wean so I could have my body back for a bit before I ttc again. I am sad and really miss it but she seems to be adjusting well which makes it a lot easier emotionally!
> 
> How are you feeling Michelle?

I can only hope that that's what's happening, but it's doubtful. Thanks for the positivity! 

I didn't breastfeed nearly as long as you did, Rachel. It didn't go very well for us at all and I never had an awesome supply because Cait was such a lazy eater. Kudos to you for breastfeeding for such a long while! You should be proud! As for missing it, I totally remember the feeling when I stopped, and just keep your head up. Remember that you did such a great job and Shae was obviously ready to wean if she hasn't given you any trouble. Hang in there. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am doing well over here, just waiting for my next scan, which will be July 9th!

On another topic, I want to try and make my first baby quilt, so I cut and pasted some fabrics I found, and I need help choosing the best combination. So far the room is a painted a light purple, kind of a lavender with a slight hint of pink, and the armoire is a very pale blue (my husband refuses to repaint the armoire). I have attached a picture of the room as is, and then a few quilt pattern ideas. Which one do you like? 






P.S. Sorry my post is so big :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

I like both of the patterns that have the butterflies. I am partial to butterflies because that is the theme of Shaelyn's room :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I like the white with the purple butterflies and blue flowers, personally so any combination including that would be my choice. Great idea, Michelle, and the baby's room will be just beautiful!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Oh yeah, and I only have break outs after I ovulate, I don't know if you have noticed that pattern or not, but I always got at least one pimple after I ovulated.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Oh yeah, and I only have break outs after I ovulate, I don't know if you have noticed that pattern or not, but I always got at least one pimple after I ovulated.

Hmm. I have not noticed that but it makes sense because my dermatologist said that progesterone can cause breakouts. When I was on the mini pill she thought that that was a huge contributor to the breakouts. However, I think my body is a bit backwards. I think I began breaking out before ovulation. It's hard to say.
All I know is my body seems to be messed up again. At least a little, and I'm not liking it.I just hope Af comes soon and I'm not waiting forever.


----------



## ImSoTired

Af would have been due yesterday if we went by my first opk. I broke down and poas this AM and I got a nasty evap. If af doesn't show in a week (nearly 2 weeks since my last pos opk) I'll test again but I don't think anything of this cycle. It was way too confusing. But...I'm staying positive for now. 

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Af would have been due yesterday if we went by my first opk. I broke down and poas this AM and I got a nasty evap. If af doesn't show in a week (nearly 2 weeks since my last pos opk) I'll test again but I don't think anything of this cycle. It was way too confusing. But...I'm staying positive for now.
> 
> I hope you are all well!

I think you will for sure know in a week if the test is right or wrong. I had a evap line before. I couldn't stop myself from going back and looking at the test hours later, and there was an evap line. If the line wasn't so obviously grey, I would have been excited. Evaps are more evil than a bfn in my opinion. 

Stay tuned, because I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning! So excited to see Coraline again, but a tad nervous because I want everything to be developing on track. She must be in a weird position, or sleeping a lot more then she used to, because the past two weeks she was very active, and now I feel a small movement maybe once or twice a day this week, and that's it. I get nervous on days when I can't feel anything, but then I remind myself that she is still tiny, and I am still a few weeks away from feeling a lot of really frequent obvious movements. I don't think she has quiet developed a sleeping pattern yet.

Edit: Right after I posted this she started kicking me. Probably because I just fed her a strawberry nutrigrain bar and gave her a little sugar jolt.


----------



## ImSoTired

umm. I'm beginning to think that was no evap. Because I got 2 bfp this morning. I'm really confused because I have no symptoms other than constipation. And why did I get that second pos opk? hmm. Anyway I'm excited and really confused. Shocked really. I am shaking. I didn't expect this AT ALL.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2353.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2354.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2355.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that's amazing, congrats! I am part of another group of girls that all had trouble ttc first time around and one had to do Ivf another had to do iui with injectables and they are all getting pregnant within a couple months of ttc. Maybe it's because your body already knows how to do it now? I hope I can be so fortunate when we start!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Wow that's amazing, congrats! I am part of another group of girls that all had trouble ttc first time around and one had to do Ivf another had to do iui with injectables and they are all getting pregnant within a couple months of ttc. Maybe it's because your body already knows how to do it now? I hope I can be so fortunate when we start!

I'm so confused. And like I said, NO symptoms. No sore breasts even! I'm kinda nervous, lol.


----------



## Rachel789

You must be early on. The symptoms will come. I didn't have any until I was about 6 weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

If I ovulated when I think I did I am 16dpo...I'm really not sure what to think. I supposedly ovulated cd20. Lmp was June 4th


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> umm. I'm beginning to think that was no evap. Because I got 2 bfp this morning. I'm really confused because I have no symptoms other than constipation. And why did I get that second pos opk? hmm. Anyway I'm excited and really confused. Shocked really. I am shaking. I didn't expect this AT ALL.

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! I definitely see those lines! Fingers crossed for a sticky little one! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Amazing :thumbup:

I also know someone who had to have medical help the first time around. Now she has four healthy kids, the other three didn't take long at all to conceive.


----------



## Rachel789

When did you get that other positive opk? Did you bd then too? Maybe that's when you really o'ed and you are a little earlier on.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Your new distracted me from my update :) Everything measured great at my anatomy scan today. At first she didn't want to show her face, she was faced toward my back, which is why I wasn't feeling much movement the past few days. Also, I was right about her hiding very low down on my right side. I am very excited that I will be half way on Sunday. Looks like good news is all around on this thread. A healthy baby, and a bfp! Today is a good day. Also, here is my first attempt at making a digital scrapbook page.


----------



## Rachel789

How precious! I am glad everything went well :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I got first pos opk on cd18 and second on cd24. Cd 24 would make sense to me but I don't think we bd'd around that time. Unless Dh's sperm hung out in there for multiple days, or I ov's the first opk and took a long time to implant. Maybe we did bd and I didn't mark it down or remember? Either way my tests are a little darker today and I see the doctor in a week. NO real symptoms yet. I'm kinda hot but that's all. I'm just hoping for a pregnancy as healthy as my last. Now starts the worrying, haha.

Michelle that is great that Coraline is doing so well! I can't believe you are so far along already! I love the scrapbook page and I think it's adorable! Congrats to you!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Not a sticky baby for me, folks!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sorry :hugs:

I agree with your signature, it could have been chemical. My fingers are crossed for it to work out in the next few cycles. The thing that sucks about when you know your body, and you are actively trying, is that you catch the early bfps that most people would have missed when they got their period a few days late. Your body is obviously trying to make things happen though, so that is the positive note of it all.

P.S. I love your new profile picture, she looks so much more grown up than the last picture you had up there. I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: it may have been a chemical like you are thinking. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that next time it is a sticky one.

And I love the new pic too, she looks so grown up!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had positive tests from July 9th to July 14th and I stopped testing because I was worrying myself. Today my test at the doctor's office was faint. So faint that the nurses told me it was negative but the doctor looked at it and said there was a line. My appt was at 9:30 this morning. Then I got an ultrasound and they saw nothing aside from a few small cysts on my ovaries. He said that occasionally the baby will be absorbed. So that was his first thought. However, now that I'd started bleeding (spotting at 4:45 and bleeding at 8:30) I think it's definitely a chemical. Of course I'm kind of upset but all I can do is hope that the next pregnancy has a better outcome.

Yes, Rachel. My little girl looks like such a little lady. I can't believe she is getting so big! I bet Shae is growing like a weed too!

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

You seem to be handling this well which is good. It is not easy to deal with. I am sure your sticky bean will be here soon. 

Cait has such long hair, I love it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks, Rachel. Her hair can be a pain to maintain though. You know toddlers...

Don't get me wrong, I have cried like a baby. But I don't want to dwell on it. I really wanted that baby and knowing that I'm not going to have it is heartbreaking. I had done so much worrying though that I had prepared myself, the best I could for this situation. I almost expected it. Already having Cait bouncing around is a blessing and I have to keep my spirits up for her. 

I spoke with the nurses at my doctors office today, to let them know I had started bleeding. She informed me That my blood results were in from yesterday and that my hcg was 12 and my progesterone was 1. She said the doctor will talk to me about progesterone supplements on Wednesday when I go back to see him. I'm kinda worried but I'm keeping off of google and all that and just hoping for a stickier next pregnancy.


----------



## Rachel789

So they think the progesterone levels may have been your problem? I had borderline low progesterone so to be safe my dr put me on supplements when I found out I was pregnant.

I am sure it helps having Cait around to keep your spirits up. Just try your best to stay positive that your sticky bfp is around the corner. Let us know what the dr says.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Remember, just because this happened this time, doesn't mean that it's going to happen the next time you get a bfp. I was terrified after having to say goodbye the first time, and I thought it would happen over, and over, but luckily the second time was the charm, and she is growing strong and wiggling her butt off in there at week 21. I think it's great they are watching your progesterone though, I was worried about that being my problem too. The fertility clinic monitored my progesterone once a week until about week 10 of my pregnancy just to make sure I didn't need any extra help.


----------



## ImSoTired

So I had more bloodwork and a follow up with my doctor today. I'm officially no longer pregnant. He doesn't think progesterone is an issue for me, maybe just with that pregnancy in particular as he said it may have just been an unhealthy one and he doesn't want to jump to conclusions. But to ease my mind, and his, i have a slip for bloodwork to go in whenever I get my next positive test so they can check my levels straight away and early. I'm nervous and worried to start ttc again but I'm hoping that after this cycle I'll be ready. 

Now all I have to do is hope that my cycles behave...I don't know what the odds of that are but I'm hoping everything goes well.

I hope everything is well with everyone!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad your dr is playing it safe with you. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Coraline are all well and good over here as far as I can tell, she is still wiggling around in there. 

I agree with your doctor, sometimes things just don't match up right and our bodies know quickly that it isn't going to be a healthy viable little one. I know It's very hard to deal with still, even that early on. I just had to keep reminding myself that all the DNA just didn't match up right, and it wasn't the right sperm and egg. It was very hard to try again, but I knew that it could, and would result in a healthy pregnancy at one point or another, so I had to carry myself on, no matter how terrified I was of actually seeing another bfp. I know it will happen for you too, and I'm sending baby dust and thoughts of good luck your way!


----------



## ImSoTired

Well today is my first af since my chemical and we'll be trying again soon. AF was a day or two early but I'm not too worried about it. Maybe I ovulated the day of pos opk or something like that...

Anyway I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear you will be trying again soon, I will keep my fx'ed for you!

I am temping right now even though I wake up at least a couple times a night it seems to be accurate enough to show when o'ed. I just want to make sure my lp has lengthened because the cycles when I was still nursing it was only about 8 days. So far I am 11 dpo and no af so it seems stopping nursing made things normal again, yay! I am hoping my o day doesn't get any later than it is now which is cd 22. I can handle a longer cycle as long as it is consistent. We will start ttc around mid November or so, I am excited but also nervous because the thought of juggling two kids scares me, I have enough trouble with one. But I want her to have a sibling so it must be done.

Hope things are well with you Michelle!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay, maybe yall can join me at the end of my pregnancy, and then make me miss the tiny baby stage once Coraline is starting to crawl and walk. Hopefully yall can start of a round of boys this time, there seem to be A LOT of ladies having girls. We need some boys now :)


----------



## Rachel789

I would love to have a boy next so we can have one of each, we are only having two kids no matter what. But of course if it's a girl that would be great too, I am sure Shae would love to have a baby sister :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Oh yeah, and I'm doing well. I have my next appointment September 8th, and I will be 28 weeks. I get to have another ultrasound, to check on her growth. I think that is because I was measuring ahead at my 24 week appointment. My fundal height was already 28 when I went to my 24 week appointment. Also, I had on some really heavy shoes, and drank a TON of liquids to be sure I could give a pee sample. Those two facts added 5 and a half pounds on to my actual weight, and now my doctor thinks that I gained a ton since he last saw me four weeks ago. I weighed myself the next morning, and I was back to a normal weight gain range. I think the doctor is worried I might have GD, but he didn't voice that concern. I have to do the GD blood work before my scan. Hopefully all is well, but I have cut back almost cold turkey on my sugar intake. I think I was taking advantage of the fact that I was gaining weight at a perfect rate, and using that as an excuse to eat like crap and enjoy my candy and sweets way too often.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck with the gd test! I failed the first one and had to take the 3 hour test but passed that one. Not fun sitting at the lab for hours lol. I am sure you will do fine :)


----------



## ImSoTired

The thought of 2 is a bit scary, but I've always wanted more than one and Cait needs a sibling. I'm both excited and nervous to try and this period is awful. I'd love to have a boy but at this point a girl would be easier, so I'll be over the moon with either.
Michelle, I gained 8lbs at one of my appts and my doctor was floored. I did have a very full bladder though and at my appt the day before, at the ultrasound place I was 6lbs lighter. I think it was their scale and my big full bladder. I'm sure you'll pass the gd test. No fun, but necessary.

Eek so nervous.


----------



## Rachel789

Af showed today so that makes this cycle 33 days long with an 11 day lp. Not ideal, I think 12 days or more is better but it's a big improvement over the 8 days it has been. Maybe next cycle is will get longer.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: baby steps. Ovulation is a good thing, and it's all better than the extra long cycles we had before we all got pregnant the first time. Hopefully it will all fall back into place little by little.


----------



## ImSoTired

Cd9 and just waiting to ovulate. Should be between cd16 and cd20something. Hopefully. I'd really like to have it happen quickly but I know better. And I won't get my hopes up and will surely be nervous but I'm also excited and really anxious. Ah the joys of TTC. I didn't miss it at all!

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you get your sticky one this time. Keep us posted!

All is well here. Still tracking my cycles and hoping they stay a reasonable length so ttc isn't too hard this time around. A few more months and we will be ttc. I am nervous but excited!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Just waiting on my baby showers to hurry up and get here. Also anxious for my 28 week appointment in two weeks. Can't wait to see Coraline again since I get another scan, but I hope it's all good news. So far all seems good, she is wiggling it up most days.

Nervous that I will soon be in charge of caring for a newborn though, being a first time mom is scary no matter how many nieces and nephews I have been around. Now I am the mom full time... That thought is very scary, yet I know it will also be the most amazing thing at the same time.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Just waiting on my baby showers to hurry up and get here. Also anxious for my 28 week appointment in two weeks. Can't wait to see Coraline again since I get another scan, but I hope it's all good news. So far all seems good, she is wiggling it up most days.
> 
> Nervous that I will soon be in charge of caring for a newborn though, being a first time mom is scary no matter how many nieces and nephews I have been around. Now I am the mom full time... That thought is very scary, yet I know it will also be the most amazing thing at the same time.

Exactly. It will be a big change in your life and sometimes it'll be hard. Especially with the post partum hormones. You will be fine though, and it will be scary and exciting and wonderful and tiring. You can you it. We all do it somehow. So exciting about your upcoming showers and scans!


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I'm about to ovulate. Having on and off ewcm and got a near positive opk today. It's cd16 so hoping ovulation is coming, and soon. I'm pretty nervous but trying to stay positive. 

Cait is getting so big and so intelligent. She has begun showing interest in the potty the past few days and wanting to sit on it often but not used it yet. I can't believe she will be two...I have no clue where the time went, but I know I'm ready for my second, and last.

I hope you're all well:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

It is crazy how fast they grow up. I hope you catch the egg and it's a sticky one!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> It is crazy how fast they grow up. I hope you catch the egg and it's a sticky one!

It is ridiculous how fast Cait has grown up. I feel like I got pregnant with her yesterday and her second birthday is already creeping up on me. I'm not sure I'm ready! But definitely ready for a cuddly newborn keeping me up all night. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haha, yall are ready to have a newborn already, and I am freaking out. I had a dream last night that I was taking Coraline home from the hospital, and she had a long skinny bird beak for a mouth. While we were in the car on the way home, she clamped down on my nipple really hard OVER my shirt, and wouldn't let go. Number one, OW, and number two, you can't get any milk over the shirt! Also, she had little toddler teeth to go along with her long bird beak. 

For less freaky news, I am in my third trimester, and my husband has already been nesting for the last month or so. He is a cleaning, and organizing monster. He still doesn't clean the way I would like things cleaned, but he is even helping me wash and fold baby clothes on days I come home from work with absolutely zero energy left.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph-it is scary how fast time goes now that I have a child. I feel like I will blink and she will be in school, then blink again and she will be a teenager. I am ready for a cuddly newborn as well. I hope I feel satisfied after #2 and am not yearning for more because we decided no matter what 2 is our limit. It just doesn't make financial sense to have more, things are too expensive these days, it sucks :(

Michelle- that is a crazy dream! I had a couple dreams while I was pregnant that my baby was a cat and I was breastfeeding it, weird! :haha: 

I can't believe how quickly your due date is coming up. She will be in your arms before you know it!

I am cd 15 today, so if my cycle stays the same I should be o'ing in about a week. I will temp for a few days around that time to confirm so I can see if my lp lengthens again. It was 11 days last time I am hoping for 12+ this time as I read that is ideal. I bought a bunch of cheapie o tests and pregnancy tests recently so I am stocked up and ready to go!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel- Isn't it though!? I am dreading the day she goes to school because I know it's not far off and I'm not ready at all. And that is exactly how I feel. I've always wanted 2 and I hope I'm happy with that because my house is too small for more and we can't afford to move. I probably will be more than happy though, when I'm chasing the TWO of them around this place.

Michelle I had a bunch of crazy dreams like that as well. It's all just hormones and worries and stuff, no big deal. Believe me, you will be as ready as you can be when baby comes and you'll be okay. That's great about your Dh helping out and nesting. You need all the help you can get! Congrats on the third tri!

Cd17 and I got my positive opk today accompanied by some bloating, cramping, and ewcm. Hoping to ovulate as expected and maybe even catch the egg. 

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: for ovulation and fingers crossed for catching the egg, and it being a sticky one!


----------



## ImSoTired

I got this result this morning. I think I'm actually only 8 or 9dpo....I'm finding it hard to believe and trying not to get too excited. I go for bloods tomorrow and my appt in Thurs. Unbelieveable.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2530.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that's awesome congrats!! Keep us posted on everything! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

OMG! Fingers crossed, I am excited for you. I was in disbelief too when I got my bfp. Of course I waited until I was like 13dpo, because I am not brave enough to test early.


----------



## 3rdtimeabby

Hi ladies, my depo ran out on the 30th August so just trying to get back to a normal cycle. I've got a 7 yr old and 3yr old from previous marriage and me and my new OH have decided we should add another to the horde! Hoping it won't take too long to regulate...been hearing some awful stories about it taking more than 2 years just to ovulate regularly after depo so a bit worried! :/


----------



## Lovetoteach86

3rdtimeabby said:


> Hi ladies, my depo ran out on the 30th August so just trying to get back to a normal cycle. I've got a 7 yr old and 3yr old from previous marriage and me and my new OH have decided we should add another to the horde! Hoping it won't take too long to regulate...been hearing some awful stories about it taking more than 2 years just to ovulate regularly after depo so a bit worried! :/

Good luck! Hopefully it won't take you that long, some of us are just extreme cases of what birth control can do to you. My body refuses to ovulate on it's own 95% of the time, but here I am in my third trimester :) The women on this thread have been through a lot of trials, and a lot of waiting, but as you can see, there are several pretty little girls on this thread that were born after birth control.


----------



## 3rdtimeabby

Thanks love to teach, I'm so hormonal right now, teary and sore boobs so hopefully my body is trying to get back to normal :) fingers crossed! Good luck with your little one!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi all! So far things are going alright. I keep getting bloodwork done and my progesterone dipped a bit so I am now on suppositories until at least 12 weeks. It's no fun but hopefully it's helping to keep baby in. I had a scan yesterday and the sac measured 5w2d. I'm hoping to see a heartbeat next week at my next ultrasound. My hcg is rising well so far. I have hardly any symptoms but trying to stay positive. Which is tough. 

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like everything is progressing well, I am happy to hear that! Let us know how your next ultrasound goes.

I am still having issues with my luteal phase. Last cycle it was 11 days so I thought things were getting back on track but this past cycle it was only 7 days :( I will never get pregnant with this crap going on. I don't have long cycles anymore but now I have this problem, I can't win. I am taking vitamin b because I read that can help. If it is shorter than 11 days again this cycle I will make an appointment with a specialist. I was hoping not to have to go down this road again, ugh.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I have also read that B vitamins can help lengthen the luteal phase. I hope you can manage to lengthen it without medical intervention. I know it's difficult, but perhaps you're still regulating since you quit breastfeeding? Are you tracking ovulation or do you just go by feeling? I did notice, when I began ovulating again after having Cait, that I can feel ovulation now. I get really crampy and a little gassy and sure enough, af or bfp comes 12-13 days afterward. Hopefully this is a sticky bfp though. Good luck Rachel!


----------



## Rachel789

I usually feel o now too and I temp for a few days to confirm. I have been o'ing consistently on cd 22 but my lp has been inconsistent which is weird because I read lp shouldn't vary more than a day and should be consistent. I stopped bf in June and it's almost October. I would think that would be plenty of time for my body to figure things out?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I usually feel o now too and I temp for a few days to confirm. I have been o'ing consistently on cd 22 but my lp has been inconsistent which is weird because I read lp shouldn't vary more than a day and should be consistent. I stopped bf in June and it's almost October. I would think that would be plenty of time for my body to figure things out?

It's really only been 3-4 months. Maybe it'll be a few more? I know that my lp can be a day or two off on occasion. But I usually start af on 13dpo. But you're right, if you're going to start TTC soon you should mention it to your doctor.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm feeling nausea on and off. All symptoms are coming and going. Had a great ultrasound this morning. Baby measured 6w3d and had a beautiful, strong heartbeat. I'm relieved for now.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay that is great news! So glad to hear things are going well :) I hope the sickness doesn't get you too bad.


----------



## ImSoTired

So far morning sickness hasn't been bad. In fact I'm pretty symptomless lately which is making me crazy and nervous. Ugh. I wish I could fast forward...


----------



## Rachel789

I understand how you feel but I know a lot of people that didn't have much for symptoms, hopefully you are just lucky! When is your next scan?


----------



## ImSoTired

My next appt is Oct 30th. It is an office visit, I'm guessing doppler only. I'll be 10 wks. My ultrasound is Nov 11th. Hoping for all good things. So nervous


----------



## Rachel789

I have faith that everything will be just fine!

Michelle how are things with you?? When is your due date?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My due date is November 30th! So close :) How is everyone else? I am feeling very large. I am excited and terrified at the same time. No real signs of labor yet, I did have a bunch of cramping the other day, but it only lasted for a few hours and then just died off. Not getting checked for dilation until 38 weeks according to my doctor. That is only a little more than two weeks away depending on when the appointment falls, but it seems like forever to wait.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Michelle she will be here so soon, I can't believe it! Enjoy your last few weeks and try to get as much rest and relaxation as you can. Life will be amazing and exhausting once baby is here. 

All is well here...almost time to ttc. We will officially start whe my next cycle starts which is in a couple weeks. Although I think my chances will be slim if my luteal phase remains short as it has been. I have an apt with my RE nov 18th. I know how slow of a process it will be doing various tests and bloodwork until I get a treatment for the problems I am having so unless my body figures things out on its own in the meantime I likely won't have a good shot at getting pregnant until January or so. But I am excited and nervous that the time is about here. Many days I feel like I barely survive with one child, I wonder how I will handle two!

I am going away Saturday overnight with my husband for our 5 year anniversary. It will be my first night away from shaelyn, I am nervous to be away from her but very much looking forward to a break. Then on nov 13th my best friend and I go on a 3 day cruise to the Bahamas. I am getting some fun trips in before I am tied down for awhile again!

How are you feeling steph?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

A get away sounds amazing right about now since I am stuck in town to be near the hospital! I just can't wait to not have a big belly, I am tired of being super careful about lifting things, and not being able to bend over. Not to mention my co-workers keep brushing up against my belly on accident and freaking out like barely touching me is going to hurt the baby.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm feeling fine. Occasional, mild nausea, frequent urination, fatigue, and bloat. Reminiscent of my pregnancy with Cait in a lot of ways and a bit different here and there. I had an appt last week but didn't get to hear or see baby. I'm nervous of course and I have my 12 week u/s next week so I'm hoping everything is perfect and I can relax for a bit.

Great to hear that you are doing well and so close Michelle. This is definitely the time where you get kinda big and pregnancy gets old and tiring. But none the less exciting as well. You'll be holding your newborn before you know it. I can't wait for my next just thinking of it. EEEK!

Rachel a trip sounds amazing right now. I wish it were an option for me but with the pregnancy, Cait's b-day coming, and the holidays it's just not feasible. I do hope that DH and I can get away once the 2 kids are a bit older. I'm a bit nervous of having another newborn because it took me quite a while to get back to being myself. But I know it'll will be a joy and so worth it and our family will be complete. Now if time would just fly by so I can enjoy this pregnancy....


----------



## ImSoTired

My ultrasound on the 11th went well. Baby looked good and was wiggly. I'm hoping everything continues to go well. Stopping progesterone soon (just finishing up my last box 4/5 days worth) and I'm done. I'm excited and nervous to be finished.

I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Rachel789

So glad to hear everything went well. Will you find out the gender? If so when?

I saw the RE today for my initial appt. I have to do a bunch of bloodwork and a saline sonogram this cycle then hopefully next month I can start treatment which will likely be letrozole. He did a scan this morning and I still have the appearance of pcos on my ovaries. So while my cycles are shorter now things are still off. I am just grateful I have modern medicine available to help me get pregnant. Hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, yes we are finding out baby's gender in January. On the 8th. It seems sooo far away but my doctor always waits until 20 weeks. 

That is great that the doctor has already got you on the road to conceiving again. I hope that it happens quickly for you.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: for letrozol, that is what has worked for me.

Also I can't wait to see what sex baby number two is! 

As for me, Coraline is just getting bigger, and her movements are getting a lot crazier since she is so big. I can't wait until she gets here. I hate not knowing when she will decide to make her appearance. I am hoping it's a little bit before thanksgiving so my parents can be here for thanksgiving, but I don't think she is going to just magically cooperate with what I want. The Dr said he can feel that her head is way down there, but it was way too painful for him to reach all the way up to my cervix to see if I am dilated or not. Maybe next time he will either be able to reach it, or he will just check anyways. Nobody told me that checking my cervix would be so freaking painful. I know birth is going to be painful, but I didn't even think about it being painful for two fingers to check my cervix.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, things do indeed get painful and a bit personal toward the end, lots of poking and prodding and on top of it baby is all out of room. So exciting that you are so close though. I do hope Coraline makes her appearance before thanksgiving for you. The last month is always the most difficult because you're anxious and uncomfortable and just want to meet baby! I'm so excited for you and hope everything goes great. As for labor and delivery, don't even think about it. You can handle it as it comes. 

I'm so anxious to find out what baby is! January is forever away and I want to know now, lol. Of course I also want to see baby and be reminded that things are good. It still doesn't seem real sometimes. Maybe with the holidays and all time will fly by? 

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Rachel789

Waiting to find out the gender drove me crazy. Do you have a feeling either way?

Michelle I hope she makes her appearance before thanksgiving for you. Either way she will be here really soon, so exciting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> Waiting to find out the gender drove me crazy. Do you have a feeling either way?
> 
> Michelle I hope she makes her appearance before thanksgiving for you. Either way she will be here really soon, so exciting!

I feel like it's a girl. I have a lot of the same symptoms as I did with Cait and they are just as mild if not more so. I also felt like the 12 wk u/s pic looked like a girl to me. I'll be surprised and happy for a boy but right now I think girl and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I would love a boy for my second child too, but I am having so much fun with this one being a girl, and she isn't even here yet! Maybe soon though. I've just had the worst sudden back pain that was off the one to ten charts on pain. It had to have been something! My sister in law says it was either the start of back labor, or the baby hit a nerve because she's was super stretched out in my stomach.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle at 38+5 it sure could be the start of something. Keep an eye out for any bloody show or odd pluggy discharge. Eeek so exciting. She'll be here so soon!

I'll definitely be happy with either. I'm actually kind of wanting another girl but I don't want to miss out on a boy at the same time. Another girl would be amazingly easy for me and a boy not quite as easy. I'll just be happy regardless, and I can't wait. I'm hoping the time flies with all of the holidays and birthdays coming.


----------



## Rachel789

So exciting Michelle I hope things get started for you soon!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Still no labor :( She has until December 2nd when they are going to induce labor!


----------



## Rachel789

Less than a week until your due date, she will be here soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

I was a few days overdue (according to lmp) with Cait. I had not a sign until early labor began and not much dilation until active labor. So things can happen all at once, Michelle. Don't get discouraged yet.


----------



## ImSoTired

How are things going Michelle, can't wait to hear if Coraline has arrived!? Rachel I hope you are well also.

I had an appt this morning and they found baby's hb pretty quickly. Made me feel good. Still not feeling much movement but a few pops every couple days that may or may not be baby. Everything seems good so far and I'm getting excited. Still waiting until January for gender scan, ugh.
Cait's birthday is next week and we both have head colds, but nothing too bad. We're doing great.

Hoping all is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Steph- I am so happy to hear all is well pregnancy wise but sorry you and Cait are sick :( I hope you both feel better soon! I am looking forward to finding out what you are having. Happy early birthday to Cait!

Michelle-I hope we haven't heard from you recently because you had Coraline! I hope everything is well with you.

All is well here. We are officially TTC. Cd 16 today, I should o around cd 20-22. I am not getting my hopes up for this cycle though since my LP is short, but you never know if my body will figure things out. I meet with the RE to go over my test results Thursday so hopefully if it is needed I can do a medicated cycle next month.


----------



## Rachel789

Of course the first cycle we ttc is the first time since getting my cycles back in February that I am going to o later than cd 22. How annoying! I have zero fertile signs and it is cd 21. By cd 17-19 I have always started getting ewcm and darker opks but I have none of that now, it's so frustrating. The good news is I get to start letrozole next cycle so hopefully this will be the last long cycle of ttc I have to endure.

I hope all is well with everyone. I am sure you are enjoying your newborn by now Michelle!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel that's always how it goes, isn't it? You begin to ttc and things seem to start acting up. I'm glad that you are seeing your doctors though and that you are going to start on medication. You should have an easier time ttc this time knowing what all of your past issues were. I know I never expected to fall pregnant so quickly TWICE after having such a weird time ttc Cait. My cycles were still not right but they were a bit better this time, but my body picked up on the whole pregnancy thing a lot quicker. I'm not sure if any of that makes sense. I've got a bad case of pregnancy brain lately.

Michelle I'm sure Coraline has arrived by now. Congrats and I hope you are well. I know it's tough with a newborn but I hope you update when you get a chance.

Nothing much new here. I had one day last week when I was sure I felt baby numerous times. It's only been a bump here and there since then though, baby must have moved. I go for more blood work this week and then my gender/anatomy in about a month. I can't wait. Other than that, Cait will be 2 on tuesday. I cannot believe how fast time has gone by but I'm so lucky to have her. She is just the most wonderful little girl that I can ask for. I hope I have another just like her, come May. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Feeling the baby move was my favorite part of pregnancy. I can't wait to experience it again! 

That really is amazing that Cait is turning 2 already. It goes way too fast. Before I know it Shae will be 2. Slow down time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Same here. I just can't wait until movement is consistent. I've felt barely anything lately because I think baby moved up to where I have more of a pouch. I'm also not sure if I have an anterior placenta this time. 

Yep tomorrow Cait will be 2! It's so bittersweet because I miss my sweet little newborn but she is so big and smart and beautiful. She also is really getting into the terrible twos and giving me a hard time which is driving me nuts. And my gender scan is 1 month exactly from today. I feel like it might be another girl,but who knows?


----------



## Rachel789

I am going to guess boy :)


----------



## Rachel789

Cd 23 and still no sign of o and opks are very negative. I am going to give it one more week and if nothing happens i am going to see if my dr will prescribe me progesterone to end this cycle so I can get on with my medicated cycles and actually have a chance. I don't get how I had 10 cycles where i o'ed between cd 20-22 but now nothing, ugh it's so frustrating!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I am going to guess boy :)

lol. I'm feeling it's a girl and kinda hoping it is another girl. A boy would be a huge surprise but I'm sure I'll be happy with either.

As for your cycle I know it seems odd that it has changed up but maybe it's just one off cycle. Or maybe things are getting a bit confused again and you're going to O late but also have a normal length lp? Either way, I know you are seeing your doctor to get you back on track so I'm sure everything will be fine. I hope you get pregnant quickly so you don't have to deal with taking medication long and you don't have to worry about your cycles. 

It was Cait's birthday and we had a lot of fun. Except that I had blood work. That's no fun. But anyway, it's over and I'm hoping my next bloods won't be until my glucose test.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Glad Cait's bday went well!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I think I finally o'ed today on cd 28. I had a +opk yesterday. It's about time! Not sure how good my chances are if my lp continues to be short but I should at least have a shot at it and if it's a bfn this cycle I get meds next month so I shouldn't have to wait a month to o, thank God.


----------



## ImSoTired

That's great Rachel! Day 28 isn't all that bad, afterall! It could be so much worse. Would be so nice to get a BFP around New years! No Champagne for you, lol. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Michelle I hope you and baby are doing well!

I'm still counting down the days until my u/s. It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Rachel789

Cd1 today. Af showed up once again after only a 8-9 day lp. I don't get why that keeps happening. All my hormone levels for the cd 3 bloodwork looked normal including prolactin so breastfeeding shouldn't be shortening it anymore. It's frustrating to know we may have conceived this cycle but could have had an early mc. I will never know so that is good I guess. Good news is I should be able to start my first medicated cycle this month. I was really hoping af would have held off until tomorrow though because I am out of town until the 26th which is cd4. I am supposed to have a baseline scan on cd 2 or 3 before starting my meds. I just pray I can either have the scan cd 4 or I can somehow get it done while I am here in philly. I really don't want to waste another 6 weeks which is about how long my cycles are these days. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Michelle, I want to hear about the baby!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I hope the meds will help with the short lp and you'll get pregnant quickly. 

Michelle I hope you and baby are well.

I still have about 2 weeks to gender scan and everyone in my group already knows what they're having. I am so anxious to see baby again. I've been feeling a few bumps here and there but nothing strong. I hope everything is okay in there. The best news is I have an OB appt on Monday so I'll at least hear baby's hb again. I'm hoping the holidays and my rambunctious toddler keep my busy and make time fly.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Rachel789

2 weeks will be here before you know it!

The dr is going to let me take the meds days 5-9 instead of 3-7 since I am out of town until cd 4. I am glad they were willing to do that for me. So I will have a scan Saturday morning and if all looks ok i will start the meds. I am a little worried about Dh having to travel on cd 16 since that may be peak fertile time but good news is he is only gone for about 24 hours so if we be the day before and after hopefully we will still be well covered!

Happy holidays!


----------



## Rachel789

Had my cd 12 scan today and I responded well to the letrozole. I am going to take the trigger shot Monday morning and should o around Tuesday evening, then I start progesterone Thursday. I hope I get my bfp this cycle because this is expensive!!

Steph your scan is coming up soon right?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel, it's great that you are responding well to the meds. I hope you get pregnant quickly to avoid all of the poking and prodding again, and the expenses, of course.

Yep, my u/s is coming up on thursday and I'm so anxious, nervous, and excited to see baby and find out the gender. I'm feeling baby semi-regularly now and it seems more often than with Cait this time. It's making me feel a little better, but I'm still a worry wart. 

Speaking of worrying, Cait took a fall last night and scared the hell out of me. We took her to the ER but she is fine. Just a little cut on her tongue, a bump, and some brush burn. I panicked at first but it upset her so I calmed down and she was just fine. We took her anyway as a precaution because you never know, and they said she was fine. We were so relieved. She really had us scared and we felt so bad. I really hope I never have to do that again. I thought I lucked out having a girl that she'd be a little less reckless than a boy. I guess not. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow how scary! I would have taken Shae to the ER too, better to be safe. Shae is so clumsy and always hurting herself, thank god nothing serious so far but it really is stressful. Glad she is ok. Can't wait to hear about your scan!!

I will say one thing I was not happy about with my scan is my lining was on the thinner side. The dr said it wasn't ideal but there was time for it to thicken before ovulation. That didn't make me feel all that great but there isn't much I can do about it now. If I don't get pg I will definitely see what we can do next cycle to fix that.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel we were terrified. But she doesn't seem to have a thing wrong with her. Toddlers are resilient but I will try to avoid any more boo-boos and accidents of course. And yes I can't wait to see this bean. Baby has been quieter the past few days which had me all worried but I did feel baby a bit last night and this morning. I'm wondering if baby is having a sleepy growth spurt? Because the skin on my belly feels like it's stretching. I also felt baby in a different place last night so he or she is definitely on the move at some point. I've also had tummy troubles and gas that may be keeping me from feeling baby all of the time. Oh and I'm 20 weeks today! I feel like it went quickly and slowly at the same time. Crazy!

I wouldn't be too concerned with your lining just yet. Especially because you're being seen by your doctors and they can probably advise you to take something if it does turn out to pose a problem. I'm still wishing you a speedy conceiving time and a healthy pregnancy. It's going to happen, and soon!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

I can't believe you are halfway through your pregnancy already. That really seemed quick!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I can't believe you are halfway through your pregnancy already. That really seemed quick!!

I know, and I finally find out tomorrow what baby is. I'm so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay can't wait to hear if you are team :pink: or :blue:


----------



## Rachel789

Happy scan day Thinking of you, I hope you have fun! I remember how much I enjoyed the scan at this point, I can't wait to experience that feeling again. :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

We are team :pink:!!!! It's another girl! We are very excited and everything on the ultrasound looked good. No problems that they can detect. They didn't get awesome pics and baby was being a bit shy but it was wonderful to see her again. This may be my last ultrasound though unless I can talk my new doctor into giving me another or a complication comes up. I'm not sure I can wait another 20 weeks to see her again!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay congrats, how exciting that Cait will have a baby sister! Any names in mind yet?


----------



## ImSoTired

The only name i remotely like at the moment is Elyse. We have to wait and see if it continues to grow on me.


----------



## Rachel789

I had a good friend growing up with that name. It's very pretty!


----------



## Rachel789

12 dpo. Can't believe it! And on our first real try considering last month on our first cycle ttc I still had a 9 day lp which made it nearly impossible. So this month with the meds made it our first realistic shot at it. I am shocked it happened so quick!

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/HPTS/b493c440533ef6d56f82a4364d19ece7_zps2fccb95a.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats, Rachel! How exciting! So great that it happened so quickly too, not much more fussing with meds and such.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Omg I missed a lot. Congratulations! It has been so crazy busy over here with the new baby and beat feeding that I have been horrible and not posted pics.

She was born 2 days after her due date on Dec 2nd, and I had to be induced. It was a 24 hour labor wuthering 2 hours of pushing and 45 terrifying seconds before she first cried. She weighed 8 pounds 12.6 ounces and was 21.5 inches long.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats, Michelle, she is beautiful! Well done! I know how busy you can be with a newborn. I'll be doing the same thing in about 17 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Michelle she is gorgeous!


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone doing?

Things are going ok here. Of course I am nervous as I was last time in early pregnancy. I haven't been having a ton of noticeable symptoms yet so of course I am nervous about that. My scan is on Thursday, I am praying there is a little heartbeat. I hope you are both well.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm doing okay Rachel. I understand the worry. I am worrying a lot this time. Even more so after my loss. I get very nervous when baby has a quiet day and doesn't kick as much. I'm tired and a bit overwhelmed but otherwise well. I'm glad to hear you're doing well.

My biggest issue is dealing with the worry and the aches and pains while running around after a toddler. She is very rebellious, stubborn, and independent. I'm definitely on my toes here. Also having trouble choosing a name for this little one now. I'm having trouble loving a name.


----------



## Rachel789

I am nervous about how difficult it will be with a wild toddler. I can't just relax when I want to like last time. I just pray I don't get bad morning sickness, so far I am just losing my appetite off and on. We're you sick?

I am sure a name that you love will come to you, you still have time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel I did not have real morning sickness with any of my pregnancies. I had nausea that usually went away after eating so I snacked a lot. I had a lot of aversions and never knowing what I wanted to eat but it wasn't bad at all. The main issue I'm having is that I am hormonal and pregnancy seems to have given me a quick temper. I'm crying and fussing at my toddler a lot and it makes me feel even more horrible. She doesn't understand that mommy is pregnant and it's not her fault but I can't help but be angry when she causes a huge mess after I just cleaned up and now I have to get back down and clean it up with my huge belly and back aches. I can't help but think that it's going to be tough taking care of a newborn and a toddler as well, but I'm sure we'll get through it. Before I know it they'll be 4.5 and 2 and they'll be friends and able to play together. Just have to hold on I suppose. Just like when Cait was a newborn and I thought I'd never sleep again...things change quickly.


----------



## Rachel789

I know it's hard not to feel bad and you will feel even worse once the new baby is here because you will feel like you can't give Cait the attention you used to. But the good news is they won't remember it and as you said they will be able to play together one day which will be great. Just do your best to relax which I know is easier said than done with a toddler. I am starting to feel tired and all I want to do is lay down but I cant, it sucks!


----------



## Rachel789

Had the scan yesterday. It's not good or bad news just yet but of course I am very worried. According to lmp I should have been 6w2d but baby was only measuring 5w5d hd no heartbeat yet. Dr said dates could be off. I o'ed cd 16 so that could explain 2 days but not 4. When I had a scan during my first pregnancy I was 6w4d and o'ed cd 17 and baby was measuring perfect with a strong hb. Not feeling too good. At this point I feel like it could go either way. My next scan is on the 16th. It is going to be a long 9 days :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Your ovulation dates are close to what you're measuring so it could definitely go either way. I do hope that everything is fine. I know it's tough. Try to hang in there/


----------



## Lovetoteach86

You two ate very brave going for baby number 2. I remember how nerve wrecking the whole pregnancy was. Fingers crossed it all goes well, we didn't have a heartbeat that early on either. I am in the thick of trying to keep a 10 week old happy and alive. We love Coraline to pieces, and there are times when I think I will miss her cute baby cuddles, but other times she cries nonstop aND I feel like I have no clue what to do. I don't think I can do it a second time. We are teriffied of SIDS, and permanently traumatized by her not breathing for 45 seconds when she was born. DH gets super stressed and nervous about every little thing. We are thiking of maybe fostering a child an then adopting when Coraline is 5 years or so. Of course the child would have to be past the baby stage. I am just not as brave as other moms with more than one child. Of course if DH wanted another and could handle it, I might have tried, but I can't, and don't want to do it without him. I have thought a lot about adoption before I finally got pregnant with Coraline, but it's hard to close the door on a possible future pregnancy. We love kids, but we aren't cut out for babies, I know it sounds bad, but it's true :/


----------



## Rachel789

Babies are very difficult but things will get easier in some ways then difficult in other ways. Shaelyn sleeps well now but throws crazy tantrums. When they are newborns they can be so sensitive to many things, trust me it will get easier. We had a lot of stressful times when shae was a newborn. You will be surprised how with time those things will fade and be distant memories and you will long for another. I hope it gets easier for you soon!

My scan is tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for the best but I am trying to mentally prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, I understand. I find pregnancy and the newborn stage very scary and stressful. I was set on having 2 kids though, so this is what I wanted. I am sure that this will be my last though for all of those reasons and more. No more babies for me after this one! But I assure you, things do get easier, and less scary. You're always going to worry but it lessens little by little. By the time Cait was about 8 months I began being a lot more confident and feeling like myself. I'm hoping that the newborn stage will be a little less stressful for me this time around.

Rachel, good luck at your appt. I do hope they find a healthy, growing baby, with a strong heartbeat. I'll be crossing my fingers for you!

Nothing much new here. I see my new doctor next week and probably get my GD test sometime soon after. I'm hoping I pass because I've been packing on the lbs lately. :dohh: Sometimes I am a bit sore and I get BH but otherwise I think I'm doing quite well. Baby has her active days and some quieter ones. We still have not decided on a name though and I'm not ready for baby yet. I need to get to work! As for Cait she is being a tough, rebellious 2 yr old and we're working on potty training again. I think it'll be a bit easier when the weather warms up (It's been single digits here forever!) because she'll be able to run around in just underwear.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Coraline has been pretty good the past two days. On her happy days I feel like I can get through this no problem, but I always get this feeling that a terrible week of crazy baby behavior is right around the corner. I just feel bad when I can't get her to stop crying, especially when i know it's because she is tired but I can't get her to go to sleep. Also, I can't wait until I can sleep with out worrying about SIDS. She is starting to talk to me though in her own baby talk, and it makes me see the relationship that has formed between us, that she wants to tell me all sorts of things. Also DH refuses to wear condoms, not that we have time to do anything yet since she won't sleep in her crib. So I guess a second child isn't 100% out of the picture, and I've told him that too. Hope he isn't as dumb as a teenager, or maybe he is doubting that I will ever ovulate on my own. 

Good luck to you both, one day I will be wit my two year old thinking about another child, but for now, I can't see going through it again.


----------



## Rachel789

Unfortunately I received bad news at my scan yesterday. I had a feeling things weren't progressing normally since I felt pretty normal. So 10 days ago baby measured 5 days behind at 5w5d and yesterday still only measured 6 weeks. There was a heartbeat but it was too weak. Also the yolk sac was abnormally large which often indicates a miscarriage is on its way. Usually it indicates a chromosome abnormality. It's so sad that there was a weak hb. I really wish we didn't even see one, it's so depressing. They want me to come back in one week to confirm, they wouldn't let me start the process medically yet as there was a hb but with all those problems it is going to happen just a matter of when. I took it upon myself to stop the progesterone so hopefully things will happen faster, I don't want this to drag out any longer than it has to and the dr told me the progesterone would stop that process. He told me to keep taking it because as I said he probably couldn't legally tell me to stop yet but I know it's useless. And not to mention it's insanely expensive so why waste more money. We will ttc again as soon as possible, not sure how long that will be though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Michelle, you sound a lot like I did when my daughter was a newborn (minus the not having another baby thing, I knew I eventually would). I was always worried about SIDS and why she was crying and why I couldn't get her to stop. I promise that things will get way better. The first few months are the worst but they go pretty quickly, so enjoy what you can and try to relax. In a few months you'll be so in tuned with her that there won't be anymore days of endless crying and you'll both get some sleep. Hang in there. Maybe you'll change your mind about the second baby once things settle down. Or maybe not. Either way, you're doing fine. Keep it up.

Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear that. I do hope that you're okay as any loss is painful.:hugs: My doctor asked me to wait a cycle before trying again and so we did but I got pregnant the cycle after that with a healthy pregnancy, so I'm sure you can get it to happen again quickly and hopefully not much meds. 

Nothing happening here. Baby has been quiet and it's got me nervous as usual. I'm also very sore and tired lately, but I just keep pushing forward. Just praying everything is alright.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm so sorry about your news Rachel. I agree about the heart beat, mine happened right before I got to see him/her. My heart goes out to you, but I know you will get another bfp when you are ready to try again.


----------



## Rachel789

Monday confirmed m/c. It's sad but I am happy to have closure and move on. My body wasn't doing anything so I took meds to induce the mc. It was easy, too easy. Most stories I read about taking the meds made it out to be very difficult. I am nervous I didn't pass the baby and will have to have a d and c. I have a follow up scan Friday to see if the baby is gone and if not I have to get a d and c next week :( I just want this to be over so we can ttc again.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck, Rachel. I do hope that you passed everything and you do not need a d and c but if you do I hope that things go well and you can start TTC soon after. I know it's a difficult time. I'm sorry for everything you're going through now. 

I had my 1 hour glucose test today and failed it. They didn't give me a number or tell me by how much but they said it was elevated. I need to do the 3 hour test by my next appt which is 2 weeks away. I will probably go Monday or Tuesday. It's got me a bit nervous. I have to keep telling myself, only 13 weeks to go. I am not good at being pregnant. I am so stressed out all of the time. It'll all be worth it. I just have to try and stay positive. It's easier said than done most of the time.


----------



## Rachel789

Had my follow up scan today and I did pass the tissue. I am happy it was a very easy process for me. Most women go through hell. At least there was something good at the end of this horrible situation. I have to get bloodwork every week to make sure my hcg goes down to zero before we can ttc again. It was at 68,000 on Monday so I have a ways to go. It will probably take a month or so. Slow process so I need to try to keep busy and not think about it. It could realistically be a few months until we have a chance again. I was so excited that Shaelyn was only going to be 2 years and 5 months apart in age from her sibling, now it will be closer to 3 years if we are fortunate to get pregnant again soon. Oh well, not much I can do, it is what it is. It just sucks.

I failed the one hour before but passed the 3 hour. It is common and happens a lot. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

My hcg dropped fast with my MC. Though I wasn't quite as far along as you. I hope yours drops quickly too. It's great that you've passed the tissue without much of a problem though. I hope things go well for you.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rachel789

Just got my first period since my mc so we are officially ttc again although I won't get a medicated cycle again until my next period so my chances won't be ideal until then. I am trying soy isoflavones though this cycle, I figure it can't hurt to try something different. 

I hope you are doing well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck, Rachel! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!

As for me, I'm just counting the days. I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is gone and that soon I'll have a baby. I must admit, I am terrified, but I'm sure we'll make do somehow. I'm not the first to have a 2.5 yr old and a newborn...


----------



## Rachel789

I can't believe your due date is already coming up next month. That really went quick!

I really hope my ttc journey is not long. This process of the miscarriage is so slow it is driving me insane. My dr wants my hcg to be negative before ttc. It started at 68k and was at a 6, 6 weeks later. Literally just over a point shy of being negative and my period showed up and my dr still wouldn't let me have a medicated cycle. So frustrating. I will go in next week for what I am hoping is my final blood draw. I am so sick of having my blood drawn every week for the past month and a half. :(


----------



## gotheem2014

ImSoTired said:


> I was on yaz for 2 years and then beyaz for 3 months when I decided in may that I wanted a baby and I should let the bc get out of my system before we began trying. My first cycle off of bc in june was normal. 29 days. Then I completely skipped july and started in august on cd63! Sept and oct where both on day 33 and I thought my cycle had finally evened out so we began trying. Now it is nov and i was supposed to start on sat. Im now 5 days late and got a bfn on sat and mon haven't tested since...now thurs. I have no sign of af but some come and go back pain. I also had a sort of hormonal imbalance coming off of the pill where I broke out badly and just felt really emotional and gross. Anyone else know where I'm coming from?

I do! This is my second cycle off of BC and the beginning of the first month was horrid. I bloated up like an overboiled hot dog for almost a week. I was waddling around and had horrible stomach pains. My appetite was off. I was a mess. The next cycle was much less dramatic. Hoping that the icky BC remnants are finally going away!


----------



## ImSoTired

gotheem2014 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I was on yaz for 2 years and then beyaz for 3 months when I decided in may that I wanted a baby and I should let the bc get out of my system before we began trying. My first cycle off of bc in june was normal. 29 days. Then I completely skipped july and started in august on cd63! Sept and oct where both on day 33 and I thought my cycle had finally evened out so we began trying. Now it is nov and i was supposed to start on sat. Im now 5 days late and got a bfn on sat and mon haven't tested since...now thurs. I have no sign of af but some come and go back pain. I also had a sort of hormonal imbalance coming off of the pill where I broke out badly and just felt really emotional and gross. Anyone else know where I'm coming from?
> 
> I do! This is my second cycle off of BC and the beginning of the first month was horrid. I bloated up like an overboiled hot dog for almost a week. I was waddling around and had horrible stomach pains. My appetite was off. I was a mess. The next cycle was much less dramatic. Hoping that the icky BC remnants are finally going away!Click to expand...

I hope that you can get back to normal soon. Birth control apparently doesn't agree with all of us


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I can't believe your due date is already coming up next month. That really went quick!
> 
> I really hope my ttc journey is not long. This process of the miscarriage is so slow it is driving me insane. My dr wants my hcg to be negative before ttc. It started at 68k and was at a 6, 6 weeks later. Literally just over a point shy of being negative and my period showed up and my dr still wouldn't let me have a medicated cycle. So frustrating. I will go in next week for what I am hoping is my final blood draw. I am so sick of having my blood drawn every week for the past month and a half. :(

It did go quickly, I'm shocked! 

I hope that they can get you medicated quickly. That's pretty crazy how your hcg stayed up so long. And yeah, by now it should be nothing if it were a 6 last time. I'm still rooting for you and hope you get your medicated cycle. I think I have one more blood draw coming up and then I should be done. I've had a ton this pregnancy and I felt like a pincushion. What we go through to have these little babies.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm getting a bit impatient here but I think everything is well.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Everything is good over here. Just nap issues. I can't get Coraline to nap more than 30 minutes lately!


----------



## ImSoTired

Awe Michelle, she is so cute! we had a tough time with napping for a while too but you'll find a way to get her to go. She is little yet. How old is she now? You're definitely passed the terrifying newborn stage, now just enjoy until the terrible toddler stage, lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah, she is 5 months old, and only goes to sleep if we swing her in her carseat. I'm desperate to get her to sleep in her crib, but I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yeah, she is 5 months old, and only goes to sleep if we swing her in her carseat. I'm desperate to get her to sleep in her crib, but I have no idea how to do that.

I know it took me forever until I figured out how to get Cait to sleep for naps. Every kid is different and now she is back to not napping now that she is older and I'm so confused about what to do.


----------



## Rachel789

She is adorable!! We had a very hard time with naps until Shae was older. I can't remember when exactly but I think around 10-12 months old she started napping very well and has ever since most of the time.

Steph when is your due date? I know it's later this month but can't remember exactly when. How are you feeling?

I am not doing so well here. It's been almost 3 months since my mc and I haven't had a real chance of getting pregnant yet, it's so frustrating. My dr won't let me start a medicated cycle until my next af and my cycles are so unpredictable that I don't have a good chance of getting pregnant without meds. Today is cd 30 and still no temp rise or positive opk. I am over this crap :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks :) My doctor made me wait 3 cycles after my mc, but I was too chicken to try any sooner anyways. It was hard to wait when I'd already been waiting so long though, so I know how you feel. Look at us post birth control girls, we have three beautiful little girls, one on the way, and one ttc. I know within this year will have another bfp to celebrate, and it sure won't be mine! I'm trying to grow out of baby land, although I'm not sure toddler hood will be easier :)


----------



## Rachel789

Cd 33 and finally got my positive opk! Better late than never.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck, Rachel! I am due on the 26th. 2 weeks and I'm ready and anxious. Baby seems comfy though.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:thumbup: for ovulation, definitely better then never, which is a reality for some people.

2 weeks! Yay, so exciting, hope it goes by fast. My weeks seem to fly by recently. I'm supposed to start teaching this fall, but I'm dragging a little on applying b4 cause I am afraid to leave Coraline.


----------



## Rachel789

I got my bfp last week. I am 4+3 today. My two beta results look good and have my first scan scheduled for June 15th, I will be 6+6 then. So nervous and really hope this one sticks. I ovulated on day 34 so I never thought I would get pregnant this cycle. Can't believe it!

Steph-is baby here yet?

I hope you are doing well Michelle!


----------



## Rachel789

I guess no one is around anymore?? I hope you are both ok.

I am 10 weeks along now and have had two scans and all is well so far.


----------



## ImSoTired

i'm here. for some reason this didnt show up as new in my threads! congrats! my new one is 8 weeks old. she is beautiful her name is Allyson. May 22nd, 7lb4oz, 19in. but i'm soooo busy. sorry for being MIA
 



Attached Files:







20150523_061904 (1).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









20150612_204136.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









20150721_141702.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

She is so precious!! I can understand why you are busy. I hear two is so much harder than one. Congrats!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> She is so precious!! I can understand why you are busy. I hear two is so much harder than one. Congrats!

2 is tough but I'm not so sure it's harder than one. It's just very different. Think back when Shae was a baby now add a rammy toddler...it's just sort of more tiring. It's hard to explain. Clearly you will figure it out in a few months. Congrats again, Rachel and I hope you get your boy! 

I am currently struggling with that feeling that I may want another. I know, for us, 2 is the ideal number and far more practical than 3 or more. I just can't help but be sad that this is my last little baby and I'll never be pregnant again.

I'm on the mini pill and breastfeeding but I'm thinking implant once baby weans. I didn't need a csec so I didn't want to go the tubal route as that'd be extra surgery. I doubt I could get hubby to get a vasectomy so pill for now.

Michelle I hope you are well also.


----------



## Ajangel25

Hello!! I was doing a search on the forums for post pill amenorrhea and came across this one. I see you all have babies now which is a relief!! Haha. I'm cd 76 after the pill and no AF! I read through a lot of pages on here but obviously couldn't go through all of them ha. How long did it take you guys to finally ovulate? I noticed a couple of you took vitex- how many mg did you take? Thank you ladies!!


----------



## ImSoTired

It took me quite a while to ovulate but I think vitex did the trick. That and being active and eating healthy. I honeatly don't remember for aure how much vitex I took. i want to say 4 of those pills a day? 1200Mg? Lol. I took them breifly when ttc last time but I honestly can't remember. I hope you get it worked out though. Good luck!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm doing okay, Coraline is a big handful! She's 17 months old now, and on the go all the time. We don't plan on having another, and I haven't had a period since she was born, but I just randomly had a ton of ewcm one day after we had sex. Yikes! DH is convinced I'm not able to have kids without medication, but my body never cooperates with what we want. I've had a headache the past two days, and I'm worried that I randomly ovulated.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow it's been so long! I can't believe Coraline is already 17 months old. Shaelyn is a handful as well so I feel your pain. Do you never want another kid or just don't want one now? I hope you get whatever outcome you are hoping for.

Wish I could say things are going well here but they aren't. I have had 3 miscarriages all last year. 9 weeks, 16 weeks and an 8 week loss. 2015 was a tough year for us. We are still trying but not sure how much more of this we can endure before we give up and try to be content with one kid. My dr did every test possible on me and nothing is wrong. It's unexplained recurrent pregnancy loss. Very frustrating.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have very mixed feelings, for many reasons. One being my previous miscarriage. I can't enjoy pregnancy properly, for fear that it will happen again. Then there is the fact that Coraline can't sleep without being in bed with me, how will that work with a new baby that would be born the month after she turns two? Then there is the fact that I had a third degree tear last birth, which took 3 to 4 months, just to ride comfortably in the car, and even longer before I could attempt sex. Also, that Coraline wasnt breathing the first 45 seconds of her life. We were terrified that i would die, then that she was going to.

Then the main reason is, the fact that my husband can't handle the unknown constant grumpy newborn crying. He always freaks out, and assumes the baby has something serious wrong, that will lead to death. 

The second main reason is that Coraline has extreme separation anxiety, and stranger anxiety. It's so bad, that she won't even let people hold her, so I haven't been able to work. Which means, we are already down one income, and even worse, we don't qualify for government medical insurance, because my husband, "makes too much". 

Reguardless of all those reasons, I could very well be pregnant, even though it's a long shot. I just can't shake the extreme egg white cm that I saw the day after we dtd. I now feel like I might want another, but not so soon. I'd like her to be a little older. If we are pregnant though, it's meant to be, because I never ovulate, and Coraline never randomly falls asleep in her bouncer so we have the opportunity for "alone time."

On another note-

I know what you are going through to some extent, but I couldn't imagine how hard it would be if that happened to me again whIle actively trying... Maybe I'm trying to protect myself by telling myself that we don't want another biological child. (I've tried to convince him to adopt a child that is 5, or older, in five to ten years.)


----------



## Rachel789

Well if it turns out you are pregnant I am sure everything will turn out ok. You will adjust because you won't have a choice. Shae had major separation anxiety until she was about 2 so I am sure Coraline will outgrow that. I also had a 3rd degree tear so it is a scary thought to have to go through that long healing process again, I feel you on that! When do you plan to test?

I found out a few days ago I am pregnant again. 4 weeks today and started my lovenox injections last night. It's a daily blood thinner injection in my stomach for my whole pregnancy. I tested negative for clotting disorders but my dr said just in case I have an issue that there isn't a test for he wants me to try it. It doesn't cross the placenta so it's the kind of thing that can't hurt might help. The shot burns and is not fun but I will do what I have to at this point. Praying this is finally my take home baby and I can put all of this behind me.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi ladies! 
Rachel I hope this is your sticky bean. You said they did all sorts of tests with no explanation so I'm sure they tested your progesterone. That was most likely my issue when I miscarried before having Allyson.

We don't plan on anymore and I haven't had a period since Allyson was born (she will be a year on the 22nd). Cait turned 3 this past December. They have so much energy and I have NONE. Allyson still breastfeeds and cosleeps and I am always exhausted. I also am on medication for PPD which makes me dizzy and drowsy. Cait is potty trained now but still needs help in the bathroom which is great but exhausting as I have to get up from breastfeeding or stop what I am doing to help her. Cait quit napping at age 2 and Allyson has never been a good napper. 

Michelle, I can't believe Coraline is already 17 mos! Time flies like crazy. I do hope that if you are pregnant again that everything goes well. I know it is hard after miscarriages. I had a hard enough time with Cait, just afraid of everything that I knew COULD happen. Then with Allyson I had just had the MC which made me worry the entire time. And yes, I worried constantly when they were newborns and to be honest, I still worry a lot. I don't think I could handle another with the depression and chasing the other two, not to mention the stress and worry of being pregnant and having a new baby. But if it happens accidentally I will have to make it work.

So nice to catch up with you both and I hope everything turns out great for both of you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel, that's exciting. Fingers crossed, I'm wishing, and praying for a healthy pregnancy for you! 

I don't know if I'm going to test. Probably not, unless I get obvious symptoms. I still nurse Coraline, and my right nipple is so very very painful when she nurses. That's the only out of the ordinary thing I've noticed.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear about the ppd. But good thing you got it under control. Can't believe Allyson is almost 1. Wow that went fast!

I have been on progesterone supplements for all of my pregnancies so we have that part taken care of. No idea what's causing my losses. I can't believe this is pregnancy #5 for me.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't believe all of our kids are so "old". To think, it seemed like just yesterday when we were all hoping for our very first child.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am nervous about having another with Coraline being this young. She cosleeps, and nurses still, and I have no idea how that would evolve with a new baby needing so much attention. 10 days past when I saw ewcm, so you'd think there would be signs. I'm going to assume I'm not.


----------



## Rachel789

You would adjust because you would have to. If it happens it will turn out ok :) how's everything going? Have you tested or are you just waiting it out?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Rachel789 said:


> You would adjust because you would have to. If it happens it will turn out ok :) how's everything going? Have you tested or are you just waiting it out?

Definitely waiting! I figure I would get definite signs in a week, or two... I don't want to see another negative pregnancy test, but I'm afraid to see a positive one. I'm just terrified of going through a pregnancy worried about all the things that could go wrong. You are brave, I wish I was. The more I think about it, I kind of hope I am which is why I don't want a negative test to bum me out. I want another, but don't think my dh and his stress/anxiety can handle it.


----------



## Rachel789

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> You would adjust because you would have to. If it happens it will turn out ok :) how's everything going? Have you tested or are you just waiting it out?
> 
> Definitely waiting! I figure I would get definite signs in a week, or two... I don't want to see another negative pregnancy test, but I'm afraid to see a positive one. I'm just terrified of going through a pregnancy worried about all the things that could go wrong. You are brave, I wish I was. The more I think about it, I kind of hope I am which is why I don't want a negative test to bum me out. I want another, but don't think my dh and his stress/anxiety can handle it.Click to expand...

Does your dh say he wants another one at some point?

It is very stressful being pregnant again and as my first ultrasound approaches I will be a complete mess since that's when I learned about all my losses. Never had any signs anything was wrong until the ultrasound showed no heartbeat. I want another one bad enough that I'm willing to deal with it and hope for the best.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I know how you feel about wanting a cold so bad that none of the stress matters, that's how I felt with Coraline. Dh says he doesn't want another. I keep telling him that even though he thinks I'm never going to ovulate on my own, that he still needs to realise it could happen.


----------

